# Sticky  The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a search, and sorry if I missed it, but it looks like there is no trail riding hardtail thread.

Well here's my hardtail that I use for a trail ride. I know that some of the parts are pretty beefy, but that will change with time.

Frame: 2005 Devinci Hucker medium
Fork: 2005 Marz Drop-off 130mm
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9's 8" rotors
Cranks: Truvative Hussefelt
Front Derailleur: Sram X-Gen
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
Pedals:Generic flats, to be replaced ASAP
Stem: Unknown Easton stem from the parts box
Handlebar: OEM Rocky Mountain, only 25.4 bar I have
Seatpost: Truvative XR
Saddle: WTB Power V Comp
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gigapipe DH LT
Cassette: Shimano ?? 11-34
Headset: FSA Orbit Z1.5R
Grips: lock on's
Tires: WTB Weirwolf Comp 26x2.5"
Wheels: Double track's laced to XT hubs
Weight: unofficial about 34-36 lbs


















-mike-


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

'06 Kona Scrap.
Stock, except for grips and roach chainstay guard.
Oh, and pirate bandaid cable rub protector.

Not worth photographing


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Addict

203s weren't needed, back to the 160s.
Avid J7
Syncros Bearhug 50mm Stem
Titec Hellbent riser bars
SRAM x9 rear shifter
ODI Rogue lock-on grips
Some bar end caps I machined
Chris King headset
Rockshox Pike fork
Hadley front and rear (108pt) hubs laced to Atomlab Trailpimps with DT spokes.
Tubeless Holy Roller tires
Saint cranks
Kona Jackshit pedals
e13 SRS chainguide
Wipperman Connex 9x1 stainless steel chain
XTR cables and housing
XTR cassette
SRAM x9 super short cage rear derailleur
Hope QR seatpost clamp
Thomson 27.2x330 seatpost
WTB saddle


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Frame: 2006/2007 Sinister Ridge medium
Fork: 06 Z1 light
Brakes: 180mm Magura Louise
Cranks: XT
Front Derailleur: XT w/ heim guide & blackspire roller
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
Pedals:Azonic A frame
Stem: 50mm thomson x4
Handlebar: 31.8 EA70
Seatpost: RF evolve dh
Saddle: WTB rocket v
Bottom Bracket: RF Atlas
Cassette: Sram 11-32
Headset: FSA Orbit Z1.5R
Grips: ruffian w/ hope plugs
Tires: spec'd 2.4 enduro front, 2.35K 60a highroller back
Wheels: Hadley, syncros ds28 
Weight: not sure.. probably around 30


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

the FR/AM bike, balfa minuteman, 37 lbs









the XC/AM bike, on-one inbred 29er, 25 lbs









PS. unfluid one...that sinister is awesome.


----------



## cameronm_99 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bought this bike new when I first started riding. I've upgraded most everything as things have either worn out or broken. Not the best, but it gets the job done. I'm hopefully going to upgrade to a F/S by the end pof the year so probably won't spend a lot on this one unless something has to be relaced to keep 'er running.

Frame: 1998 Diamond back Topanga Comp
Fork: Spinner Ricochet 100mm (would like to find something 120-130mm)
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 7s w/ Speed dial 7 levers
Cranks: Truvative FireX 22-32-Bash
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano Deore (need to be replaced)
Pedals: Crank Borother Candy Cs
Stem: Generic
Handlebar: Generic
Seatpost: Generic
Saddle: Titec Ithys Gove Ti
Bottom Bracket: No clue, some squarer taper thing
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Headset: 1 1/8 Aheadset
Grips: Performance lock on's (look like ODI Ruffians for 1/2 the $$) 
Tires: Panaracer Fire XC 26x2.1"
Wheels: Vuelta rims, generic hubs, straight gauge spokes (need to be replaced)
Weight: unofficial about 30 lbs


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Mine. I use it for everything from dh to 4x  Its half crappy half decent...

Frame:'05 Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 
Fork: '06 66rc2x
Brakes: Hayes mx-2 mechanical brakes 8" rotors (im saving for a pair of Magura Loises)
Cranks: FSA Alpha drive
Front Derailleur: Extremely crappy low end shimano
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Pedals: Strange brand bmx pedals. Pretty nice :thumbsup: 
Stem: generic
Handlebar: generic 
Seatpost: generic once again (stuck with jb weld and locktite btw )
Saddle: SDG
Bottom Bracket: FSA ISIS
Cassette: Shimano ?? 11-34
Headset: FSA something
Grips: ODI Ruffian lock on's
Tires: WTB Motoraptors 2.4 (one blew up yesterday for being too close to the exaust pipe of a pickup )
Wheels: WTB Dual Duy Fr with a Quando 20mm hub up front
Weight: not very light but not too heavy

Sorry for the crappy pic :skep:


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

545cu4ch said:


> Mine. I use it for everything from dh to 4x  Its half crappy half decent...
> 
> Frame:'05 Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira
> Fork: '06 66rc2x
> ...


I think your saddle is a GDS... your way of sitting in the bike is wrong, trust me.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's mine. Used for a lot of other stuff.








Frame: medium 2004 Norco Sasquatch
Fork: Dirt Jumper III w/ 130mm damping (i know its not really an AM fork but like i said, i use it for a lot of other stuff.)
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 w/ 8" rotors
Crankset: Truvative Hussefelt
F Derailleur: Shimano Alivio
R Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Pedals: Wellgo DX flat (changing for DMR V8 soon)
Stem: Axiom (DH stem, unknown model)
Handlebar: Unknown (freeride bar)
Seatpost: Axiom comp
Saddle: Axiom freeride
Bottom Bracket: Truvative ISIS Giga
Casette: Shimano HG-30
Headset: FSA (unknown model)
Grips: Oury
Tires: Kenda Kinetic
Wheels: Alex MX-22 rims, Shimano M475 hubs, front 9mm bolt-on, rear QR axles.
Weight: 36 lbs.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mine. Yep, the picture sucks, but it's the only one I've got of the bike in it's current iteneration, and I'm too lazy to take another.

Medium Haro Escape
36 Vanilla RC2
BB7s
SS


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fer83 said:


> I think your saddle is a GDS... your way of sitting in the bike is wrong, trust me.


Sh1t...
Thanks for telling me. No wonder I felt "raped" after a ride :skep:...


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

545cu4ch said:


> Sh1t...
> Thanks for telling me. No wonder I felt "raped" after a ride :skep:...


take it easy, I'm only joking... I think that your bike has the perfect setup to do it all and don't worry about her except, you know, saddle position .


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fer83 said:


> take it easy, I'm only joking... I think that your bike has the perfect setup to do it all and don't worry about her except, you know, saddle position .


Whats wrong? should I put my seat higher??


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Addict? Never heard of it, but I'm droolin'.

edit: Just went to their site...wow, Will. Nice ride!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame, 05 RS Pike Team, Hope/King wheels, Race Face/SRAM/Shimano mixed drive bits, Avid Juicy-5 brakes. Thomson stem/ProTaper bar/Gravity Dropper Descender post. (makes the bike even better!) Tires vary.

I love this bike. It does it all. Got the frame for about half his regular price; not custom to me but, it was _exactly _what I wanted when shopping, and still is. At least for a hardtail.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame, 05 RS Pike Team, Hope/King wheels, Race Face/SRAM/Shimano mixed drive bits, Avid Juicy-5 brakes. Thomson stem/ProTaper bar/Gravity Dropper Descender post. (makes the bike even better!) Tires vary.
> 
> I love this bike. It does it all. Got the frame for about half his regular price; not custom to me but, it was _exactly _what I wanted when shopping, and still is. At least for a hardtail.


Hey scrublover, do you have a salsa skewer on your Pike? If you do, how does it work? Or is it a Pike w/different lowers?

Here's my 456, an older pic, now its got a front derailleur, longer cranks, shorter stem, different bars. I'll post a new pic soon.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

/me is totally jealous of all these pikes.
school, work, or riding... pick two

(based on how poor I am (very) guess which two  )

Nice bikes, Id be posting a pic of mine, but ran into some 'technical difficulties' in altering her from stock form.
stupid brakes! lol, at least I got the saddle swap done!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

nativeson said:


> Hey scrublover, do you have a salsa skewer on your Pike? If you do, how does it work?


Yep. If you pull your Maxle apart, it'll be easy to see what I did; easier than me trying to describe it. The only extra bit I did was to machine (well, Dremel) part of the Salsa cam bit to replicate the shape of the cam bit on the Maxle. Been working great for nearly two years now, with no issues whatsoever. Salsa works, and I've got a Hope on my Lyrik, though that required a bit more work. The bits for the newer generation Maxles I think are not as friendly to being modded.

Disclaimer: obviously RS would say to not do this/void your warrantee/blahblah. Do at your own risk, tighten everything up if you do it. And use Loctite on the skewer/lever bits that you replace, even though the female threaded portion has a lock/set screw.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Addict? Never heard of it, but I'm droolin'.
> 
> edit: Just went to their site...wow, Will. Nice ride!!!


So I was scrolling down, and I saw the picture. I was like HEY! It's another Addict! Hmmm... Looks a lot like my bike... And then I realized it was my bike. Haha.

Thanks for the compliment. I enjoy it. It gets the jobs done.

Soul Cycles Roscoe









Addict with some other parts a couple months ago









Spare parts Haro Escape









Old Surly









Some very ill bikes. Keep em coming.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Frame: Voodoo Bakka Medium
Fork: Manitou Black Super Air 120mm
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 HD 8" rotors
Cranks: Bontrager Race
Front Derailleur: Shimano SIS
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
Shifters: SRAM X-9
Stem: Amoeba Borla
Handlebar: OEM Giant
Seatpost: Amoeba Borla
Saddle: WTB Lazer V
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Square Taper
Cassette: SRAM Powerglide II
Headset: Cane Creek s8
Grips: ODI Yeti
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 26x2.1"
Wheels: Ringle Abbah S.O.S with Mavic 221


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

545cu4ch said:


> Whats wrong? should I put my seat higher??


yes, I think so.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

nativeson said:


> Here's my 456


yeah... what he said.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Other than a road bike...*

This is my only hardtail. It works real good on pavement...like most hardtails...but I did ride it on a dirt road too for some excitement.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Here are a few I've owned over time:

Karate Monkey:










Snipes 30-06 - fun bike!



















Surly Instigator with custom powdercoat - awesome ride!




























Niner EMD 9 - really fun 29er



















Zion 853 - 69er with White Brothers fork up front - short lived but fun










I also rode is shortly with a Psylo up front:










Now I've got this Vintage Marin:










And this On One Inbred 29er single speed:










And let's see I've also owned a Marin Nail Trail for a while, a Soul Cycles Hardline and a DMR Rhythm dirt jump bike.

I wonder what'll be next!?


----------



## Corythecowboy (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, my first post on this site, and here's my main bike. Built it up last winter/spring for a grand total of about $800 CDN. Nothing super fancy on here, but she's been a solid bike so far for the year or so I've been riding it.

Frame-Brodie Brute (7000 Aluminum ) 
Fork-2005 Marzocchi MX Comp 
Headset-WTB Momentum 
Crankarms-Shimano Deore LX 
B/B-Deore LX 
Pedals-Shimano 515 
Chain-Sram 970 
Cassette-Shimano Deore XT 11-32 
Handlebar-Bontranger Crowbar Select O/S
Stem-Titec El Norte O/S
Grips-ODI Rogue Lock-On's 
Brakes-Shimano Deore Discs 
Brake Levers-Avid SD 1.9 
Front Hub-Shimano Deore Disc 
Rear Hub-Shimano Deore Disc 
Front Tire-Conti Tracker Pro 2.0 
Rear Tire-Conti Tracker Pro 2.0 
Front Rim-Sun Rims Rhyno Lite 36 hole 
Rear Rim-Sun Rims Rhyno Lite 36 hole 
Saddle-Titec Ithys 
Seatpost-Stock Brodie 
Front Derailuer-Shimano Deore LX 
Rear Derailuer-Shimano Deore LX



















Titec El Norte and Bontranger Crowbar aren't shown as they're in the mail right now


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

Just an old 4130 british made hardtail


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

*I love hardtails*

I consider this my all mountain rigid bike. (feel free to disagree on that terminology- its all good ). Anyhow, it is alot of fun and I ride it on the same trails as my Enduro.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

urbanmtb87 said:


> I consider this my all mountain rigid bike. (feel free to disagree on that terminology- its all good ). Anyhow, it is alot of fun and I ride it on the same trails as my Enduro.


Wicked picture man!!! You're hucking stuff on a rigid that most of the fully guys here wouldn't touch...SWEET!!

-mike-


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

Cove Handjob. Light, fast, slack, reliable.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

jetta_mike said:


> Wicked picture man!!! You're hucking stuff on a rigid that most of the fully guys here wouldn't touch...SWEET!!
> 
> -mike-


Your "fully guys" must be XC racers or roadies or something.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I mean "here" as in this forum, not "here" as in where I live. In my necks of the woods we ride big bike fully's. Hell even the XC guys ride like that, there's not much tame terrain here.


-mike-


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

No Chameleon yet? WTF!










'05 Chameleon XL... still need to swap the big ring for a bashguard - I've already lost a couple of teeth (luckily on the ring only)


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

ferday said:


> PS. unfluid one...that sinister is awesome.


Thanks. ur on-one is sweet.. maybe get white rims too?


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*yummy, i like threads like this...*

Here are my two black hardtails:
IH Maverick Comp (people don't know how strong it is!) - My citybike
Norco Sasquatch - My agressive all-arounder...


----------



## Cannondale_DevilDog (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres my Cannondale.

2005 F300
Stock Brakes
Stock Crank
Sun Black Rims
Maxxis Larsen TT tires
FOX TALAS fork
Azonic Flatties
Oury Grips
SRAM X7 drivetrain "minus front draileur and shifter"
No Bashguard  

The big gear has a few broken teeth now :madman:


----------



## CTXSV (Nov 5, 2005)

*Another Handjob...*

Its not light, but I built it with strength and reliability in mind. It rides well on my local trails and everywhere else its been since I put it together in 2003.

19" Handjob frame
Vanilla 125 R fork set to 100mm
King Headset
King ISO hubs laced to WTB LaserDisc rims
Thomson stem and seatpost
Hope skewers
X7 triggers and rear derailer
XT front derailer
WTB Speed V saddle
WTB Motoraptor 2.4s front and rear
LX M580 cranks
Avid BB7s: 185 front, 160 rear
Time Alium pedals
EA50 handlebar


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Dany: what's the deal with the seat post on the Norco?
is that some sort of telescoping seat post, or am I way off?
(curious as a taller rider who likes XCing his DJ bike)


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I dunno if you'd consider this AM but I do take it everywheres.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

My 06 IronHorse Warrior with all new components. I haven't been able to test it out since I rebuilt it but I am very anxious to get out there.

Ironhorse Warrior Frame
Easton EA70 MonkeyBar
Sette Edge stem
Mavic Crossride wheelset
Panaracer Fire XC pro rear tire
Mytho XC front tire
Avid BB7 brakes
Avid speed dial brake levers
Shimano lx shifters
Shimano XT front & rear derialleurs
Sram 9spd Cassette
FSA orbit xl II headset w/carbon fiber spacer & fast fred's custom cap:thumbsup: 
Shimano clipless pedals
Sram hollow pin gold power link chain
Manitou R7 elite fork
Hope seatpost clamp
Sette APX ultralight seatpost
WTB pure v race saddle
truvativ xflow cranks
lizard skin moab lock grips


----------



## firestarter (Oct 3, 2006)

my baby


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

i ride both my rigid (for now) monocog and my blizzard on the same trails,XC or AM.
some time this month,i'll be puttin a leftover ('nother project )100mm fork on the 'cog.
the blizzard (rocky mtn)is set up right now w/ 2.1"s,100mm marzocchi and deore V's,but at least by the end of summer (hopefully) it'll be sportin 2.5 f/2.25 r tires,avid bb7's (i already have the wheelset:sun rhynolite's on lx disc hubs),and a 130mm fork (then the 'cog will get that m'zocchi,as it's a better fork than the leftover).


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

only pic i have of mine to date, taken on saturday! and yes do need to get rid of those reflector things!


----------



## bry3 (Mar 8, 2007)

My '00 Kona Caldera. Still running strong!!!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*my scirocco*

i use this thing for everything. its my all mtn/freeride/all day epic bike
climbing mode with the seat up








little drop








kool kicker over a crack


----------



## tbl325 (Jul 29, 2005)

*My all mountain bomber hardtail*

Its a 04 Marin B-17 with nearly nothing stock.
Pike Team air fork
Holzfellers
X-9 shifter and med cage rear deraileur
SRAM 990 CASSETTE 11-32
DT Swiss EX 5.1D Rim with 340 rear hub and red alloy nips
Bontrager Earl front 20mm wheel
Diablous stem
Gamut chainguide and bashguard
Clipless pedals.
Planniing on getting a DT Swiss front wheel like the back, saint brakes and a gravity dropper.


----------



## karlsu (Mar 24, 2007)

my iron horse 06' warrior team


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

To me she's a Trail Bike.










Here is my hardtail not much for now but hopefully this summer I'll get a new fork and then it should be complete.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

1x9:









Now, SS:


----------



## quattrokid73 (Feb 16, 2007)

Eureka, Deore/x223, Vertical pro 2.3s, Avid SD7/BB7, etc


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

96 Stumpjumper M2... newly restored. It thinks it's an S-Works now. 
Eleven year old hardtails ROCK :thumbsup:


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

urbanmtb87 said:


> I consider this my all mountain rigid bike. (feel free to disagree on that terminology- its all good ). Anyhow, it is alot of fun and I ride it on the same trails as my Enduro.


God it makes me so happy to see someone owning it on an $800 rigid bike. I'm sick of seeing pictures of 6"and 6" Hope/I9/GravityDropper/plat'num toof bikes in living rooms or rolling along hardpack under some dude with more armor than a riot squad cop.


----------



## wclement7 (Jul 14, 2006)

my brand new baby
06' Specialized hardrock pro


















hasn't seen a real trail yet, too cold the last couple days. sad...


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

07' Trek 6500. I hit the trail for the first time this Tuesday.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is mine


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Heres mine with more of an AM setup than it previously was:


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

1999 Schwinn Homegrown Factory - still going strong


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Haggis said:


> 1999 Schwinn Homegrown Factory - still going strong


I love my Tomato


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I always did like the Homegrown rear triangle.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

chelboed said:


> I always did like the Homegrown rear triangle.


Sexy...but Flexy. When I first got it there was virtually no rear braking power. I noticed that the seat stays would flex everytime I engaged the v-brake. Finally got the brake booster and all was/is good:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainSlow (Sep 12, 2006)

06 Specialized Stumpy
only upgrade for now is the Titec Pluto Carbon bars
future upgrades: New stem, bars, hydrolic brakes, and clip in pedals!

After a early spring ride!


----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

'07 TREK 6500. Modifications: Race Face Diabolus O/S 50mm stem, SunRingle ZuZu pedals, SIC Livin Large 2" rise/28" wide/31.8mm bars, ODI Rogue Lock-On grips, WTB SST 2K saddle, TREK 9i Wireless computer and Harris Decals custom made "Gormont" (last name) decals for the top tube.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Heres mine with more of an AM setup than it previously was:


How is that spinner fork working for you?


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

jetta_mike said:


> I mean "here" as in this forum, not "here" as in where I live. In my necks of the woods we ride big bike fully's. Hell even the XC guys ride like that, there's not much tame terrain here.
> 
> -mike-


I love that stuff. Gotta love those xc guys who can rip dh too


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

panthro said:


> God it makes me so happy to see someone owning it on an $800 rigid bike. I'm sick of seeing pictures of 6"and 6" Hope/I9/GravityDropper/plat'num toof bikes in living rooms or rolling along hardpack under some dude with more armor than a riot squad cop.


Actually, I originally built this bike for under 300 bucks with spare parts. (got the frame online for 180 and either already had, or got the rest of the stuff for cheap/free). I recently busted the rear wheel one too many times and decided to get a beefier rear wheel. So I guess it has cost me about 350 at this point. The bike weights a little above 27lbs.

I really like seeing what is possible to ride on a such a stripped down bike. You can ride down almost any trail, unless it has huge manditory drops or gaps or something.


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Dude said:


> i use this thing for everything. its my all mtn/freeride/all day epic bike
> climbing mode with the seat up
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetness...
Have you ever thought about trying 5-10 shoes? Those things are soo awesome for flat pedals. As someone how also rides clipless (use clipless on my Enduro with Sidis), I didn't want my feet to come off the pedals with flats. The 5-10s do the job really well. I was amazed. Check 'em out.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

SLX said:


> How is that spinner fork working for you?


Ehh its not that great of a fork. It came off of my IH Yakuza Aniki and was ridden on that for about 3 months. The fork has basically no adjustments at all and is not all that plush feeling. But I am a college student and it was laying around my garage and I decided to put it back to use on this project. The fork isnt all bad though.  Its extremely beefy the stantions are super wide and the fork seems bombproof its just not that great of a ride compared to a high end fork.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

Great lookin' father-son rides, Greg WJs! Hopefully you boys get out there and enjoy some Spring riding together.


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 17, 2005)

What I used to ride. Was a very fun bike for all kinds of riding from trails to parks. Those tires sucked in mud!


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

Marshal Dillon said:


> Great lookin' father-son rides, Greg WJs! Hopefully you boys get out there and enjoy some Spring riding together.


We have. Now I've got to get a Hotrock 24 for his brother!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

05 steelhead
06 am2 fork
rhynolites (soon to be azonic outlaws)
Holzfeller cranks (ss)
hussefelt bars/stem
FSA Pig DH Pro Headset
Shitted out Deore hubs
KMC 710 chain
K-Rads


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

My first post.



















My only bike.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*Mine.*

'05 IH Bakuto, still stock except for grips... not for long


----------



## gallantphoto (Mar 20, 2007)

2006 Norco EXC 1.0 HT - 22.5 lbs



Here is the specs.
2005 Marzocchi EXR Pro suspension fork,(new Fox F100x going on next week)
Ritchey WCS handlebar 550mm length, 5 degree bend, 25.4mm clamp headset clamp size. 
ODI Oury handlebar grips Lock-on grip system with Odi end caps. 
Thomson Elite stem SM-E102 110mm, 5 degree rise, 25.4mm handlebar clamp, 
CHris King Headset
Carbon stem/headset spacer. 
Thomson Elite seatpost SP-E113 27.2mm diameter, 410mm length. 
Selle Italia Flite Saddle Titanium rails. 
Magura Louise front & rear disk brakes 160mm rotors. 
Shimano XTR shifters SL-M952. 
Shimano XTR front derailleur FD-M961. 
Shimano XTR rear derailleur RD-M960. 
Avid Rollamajig. 
Shimano XTR bottom bracket BB-M952 68X112.5mm, octalink V1. 
Shimano XTR cranks, RE-painted with new logos & cleared FC M-952 175 mm length, 24/34/46 chainrings. 
Shimano XT rear cassette CS-M750 12-34 9 speed. 
Shimano XTR chain CN-7701. 
Mavic Crossmax Enduro disk front & rear wheels 2006, tubeless UST. 
Mavic Crossmax XL front & rear skewers. 
Hutchinson Python front & rear tubeless tires. 
Platform pedals


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

*SC Chameleon in da house...dual speed that is.*



trialsrookie said:


> No Chameleon yet? WTF!


99 Z1 BAM, oh so plush!:thumbsup: Will be soon swapping the lower with QR20.
Frame is so stiff that 30.9mm seat post does not agree with my butt.:yikes: Swapped with 27.2 with shim...much better!
Running 34t & 22t front with 18t rear.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

*XC & light AM Bike*










Frame: Kinesis K6 Aluminum 
Fork: Revelation 409\ lock out
Crank: TruVativ FireX GXP 
B/B: TruVativ GXP
F/Derailleur: XTR 971 
R/Derailleur: XTR 970 RR
Shifters: XT Rapid Fire
Headset: Ritchey 
Handlebar: Ritchey SC
Stem: Ritchey Rizer
Seat Post: Ritchey Comp
Seat Clamp: HOPE - Q\R
Skewers: HOPE - Q\R 
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Spokes: WTB 14g
Hubs: WTB Speed disc
Rims: WTB Speed disc
Brakes: Avid BB7 F \ 203mm
Brakes: Avid BB5 R\160mm
Tires: Panaracer Trail Blaster


----------



## jonathan_sykes81 (Feb 4, 2007)

*It's my everything...*

everything bike that is. I ride this thing anywhere and everywhere. Jumps, drops, trails, trails with jumps and drops. Really fast, really slow. Climbed up 8 miles straight, just to ride back down. I love this bike and can't imagine having another. It literally does everything. It's a Santa Cruz Chameleon with all the goodies.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

gallantphoto said:


> 2006 Norco EXC 1.0 HT - 22.5 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One hell of a build...


----------



## 0range (Dec 1, 2006)

My Cotic Soul


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Orange I have one of those too! here she is:


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*2001 chameleon*


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, that's a clean bike.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

my Trek 9.8 next to a downed tree at Franklin St. a few days ago that knocked down power lines. This is one of the many trees that knocked down power lines downtown, which t.v. news reporters filmed.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> my Trek 9.8 next to a downed tree at Franklin St. a few days ago that knocked down power lines. This is one of the many trees that knocked down power lines downtown, which t.v. news reporters filmed.


"Hardtail saves tree from harsh landing".


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's my Prince Albert*

This is my favorite bike of the quiver...don't tell the others, though. I don't need a catfight on my hands! 

Frame: Dialled Bikes <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







<ST1Prince Albert</st1:City>, Small (15.5")
Fork: Marzocchi Marathon XC

Crankset: Race Face Evolve XC, X-Type, 170 mm
Chainrings: Race Face Evolve XC, 44-32-22
BB: Race Face X-Type

Cassette: SRAM PG-990, 9 spd., 11-34
Chain: SRAM PC-99
F. Der.: Shimano LX, 28.6 mm, TPBS
R. Der.: Shimano XT, Long Cage, Traditional Rise
Shifters: Shimano XT, 9 spd., Traditional Rise
Cables: Avid Flack Jackets

Headset: Cane Creek S2, 1.125"
Spacers: Miscellaneous
Stem: Race Face Evolve XC, 25.4 mm, 90 mm
Handlebars: Dialled Bikes Pablo Esco Bars, 26", 1.5"
Grips: Lizard Skins Logo Lock-on

Brakes: Avid BB-7 Mechanical Disc, 185 mm F/160 mm R
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
Cables: Avid Flack Jackets

Hubs: Shimano XT Disc
Spokes: DT, 14 gauge, black
Nipples: Brass, silver
Rims: Mavic XM 321

Tires: WTB MotoRaptor 26 x 2.25, Kevlar
Tubes: 26 x 2.3, Presta

Seat: WTB Pure, Titanium
Seatpost: Thompson Elite, 26.8 mm
Clamp: Salsa QR, 28.6 mm


----------



## HR2007 (Sep 22, 2006)

I like to call this my AM Hardtail


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi guys. Here's my Voodoo Bakka updated pic.
Now with a 97' White Industries Crank, a DIY alu bashguard and Crank Brothers 5050xx pedals.


----------



## Moroskim (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is the rig I am trying to set up:
-xt 761 front/rear drlrs
-lx crank
-shimano mega range 34 tooth caset
-Avid Ball Bearing Seven Disc Brake '06
-Shimano Alivio ST-MC20 8SP Shifter/Bl
-:Easton EA70 MTN Seatpost '07
- FSA OS-150/ 90 Degree Stem 
-Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil U-Turn Fork '07
- Shimano XT Disc/Rhyno Lite XL Wheelset
-FSA xc 190 handle bars.
Any advice recomendations?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Moro: might want a frame to hang all that stuff on


----------



## Moroskim (Apr 19, 2007)

I have one it is my old 04 hardrock comp frame


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*



> Moro: might want a frame to hang all that stuff on


----------



## Rockhopper05 (Apr 24, 2007)

99 Orange Msisle 15" Frame
Marzocchi Z1 Bam Forks
Orange Supercross Bars
Orange CNC Stem
Tioga Team DH seat
FSA Orbit XL Headset
Middleburn RS7 Cranks
RaceFace 38T DH Chainring
DMR V12 Pedals
Hope C2 Hydraulic brakes
185mm Disc front 
165mm Disc rear
Hope BULB hubs front and rear
Mavic D521 CD rims front and rear
XT 8 Speed casette
XT 8 speed rear mech
Sachs chain
STX-RC 8 speed shifter
Lizard Skins dual compound grips
Bullet Bros chain tensioner
Michelin Allmountain 2.2 dual compund tyres










Specialized Rockhoper Disc 05 model, stock, but, less the reflectors! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

07 marin rocky ridge










stock, with a kalloy seatpost, x-7 triggers, a ritchey girder front wheel, usually clipless pedals and a fatguy spring (which is too much... mistake). This is easily the most fun bike i've ever had.

photo is on top of monte vina near san jose.


----------



## Matt_H (Jul 30, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Here are a few I've owned over time:


Awesome! I have that exact frame in my garage, tis going to undergo a singlespeed commuter transformation verrry soon. I've never actually seen another one before, do you know what year they are?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

*Chromag*

Frame: 2007 Chromag Samurai
Fork: 2007 Rockshox Pike 454 coil
Brakes: Avid juicy 7 185mm front and 160mm rear
Cranks: Shimano XT with Race Face bash guard and Black Spire chain guide
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano 647
Stem: Thomson X4 90mm
Handlebar: FSA Gravity Light
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper
Saddle: SDG
Cassette: sram 990 11-34
Headset: Chris King
Grips: Odi lock ons
Tires: 26x2.35 Maxxis High Roller UST
Wheels: DT Swiss D5.1
Hubs: Hope xc rear Marzocchi 20mm T/A front


----------



## aridese (Aug 12, 2006)

gwillywish said:


>


That's a pink looking bike you got there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

This is my 'AM/FR' hardtail hardtail; it's a Cotic BFe - Reynolds 853 main triangle. I'm 6'2" and it's a medium (17.5") frame.

I went for sturdy, reliable kit rather than anything fancy; AM SL1 forks, 203mm Juicy 5's, X9 shifters and rear mech, XT front mech and chainset, Thomson post, Hope stem, Easton bars, SDG saddle... wheels are Magura branded DT 440 hubs and DT5.1 rims. Have just been converted (well, for a while anyway!) to single ply Maxxis Minions; they're a bit heavy and slow but the grip on non-surfaced trails is awesome - and I can run them at a reasonably low pressure without my lardy ass causes too many pinchflats.

(I cannot sing the praises of the Rohlof SLT-99 chain enough; I am convinced of its contribution to transmission longevity. I have had two on different bikes for several months and neither shows any chain elongation. Also, the pin retention force is higher than that of even the SRAM Cross-step.)


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

*My Monster:*

06 Hardrock Pro. I love this bike, It does everything!








Specs can be found on The Specialized website, click on Technical Specifications


----------



## aridese (Aug 12, 2006)

BartBoy said:


> 06 Hardrock Pro. I love this bike, It does everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the fender on that?


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

aridese said:


> What's the fender on that?


To be honest, I'm not sure! It came from the LBS about a year ago, its pretty decent! I will have a look on the web for ya later!:thumbsup:


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Here´s my steel Orange p7 19".
The photo was taken in its first day and the setup was "provisional"


In brief, the actual setup:
Fork: RS RVL 130mm
Wheels: Sh. XT and DT E540
Cranks: Sh Saint
Thomson (Seatpost) and RF (Handlebar+Stem)
Brakes. F. Oro 180/160
XT 
Bluegroove 2.35+Vertical 2.3

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

aridese said:


> What's the fender on that?


Found it!








Its called a Crud Guard (and I think the front version is called a crud catcher.)

It can be found at https://www.nwmtb.com/.

To be honest I think its pretty good. Does the job reasonably well and doesn't get in the way


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

36 Van rc2
Halo SAS
Saint
MRP
Juicy 7
Sram X.9
RaceFace Diabolus

funnest bike evar!


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

'04 Rumble w/ spare parts lying around the house...


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

This thread is starting to look good...when is going to get stickied


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice rumble - you've got some nice parts lying around your house.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

that vagrant is soo perfect! (except the seat-it's a bit fugly on there)


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

danyiluska said:


> that vagrant is soo perfect! (except the seat-it's a bit fugly on there)


yea dude.. not gonna argue..
what can i say. i ran out of $

can you blame me


----------



## Danny73 (May 30, 2007)

Here's my 2007 Rockhopper still working on it , so far upgraded the brake levers, shifters, and rear derailleur. Next week Avid BB-7 will be added and new wheelset...


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

Not an AM but its a HT anyway...


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

*Here's my Hardrock*

I don't know if it is really considered All-Mountain, but I ride it damn near everywhere and have fun doing it. The Float 120 RL was by far my biggest splurge, but I got a good deal on Ebay and I made about $70 back on the old MZIII.

Medium '06 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc

Upgrades: 
Float 120
Thudbuster LT
BB7s (185/160)
SPD M520s
XR 3D (60mm x 12 deg)
Rogue lock-ons

Stock: 
2x9 SRAM drivetrain
Singletrack rims

Soon to have: 
Rampage 2.35 front/Rampage or Small Block Eight 2.35 rear

Eventually:
WTB seat
I'll probably replace the BB, hubs, and headset with nicer items as they wear out.

I think it weighs about 29 lbs now, even with the thudbuster-I still have the hard seat post, but it is only a couple of ounces lighter.


----------



## never (Oct 21, 2005)

I put this together with spare parts I had lying around. The only things I had to buy were the bar, the rims, and the spokes.

FRAME: 2006 Norco Manik
FORK: Marzocchi 66VF
WHEELS: KK front hub, Formula rear hub, Mavic EX721 rims, DT Swiss 2.0 spokes
BRAKES: Hayes 9, 8" front, 6" rear 
BAR: Kona DH Riser
STEM: Specialized Mobius
GRIPS: Axiom Tattoo
SHIFTER: X-9 (Deore in the picture)
REAR DERAILLEUR: X-9 (Deore in the picture)
CHAIN: Shimano HG53
CASSETTE: Shimano LX
CRANKSET: Raceface Evolve DH with MEC bashguard, 32T chainring, and a Dirty guide
BB: Shimano XT external
PEDALS: Wellgo platforms
TIRES: WTB Weirwolf 2.55LT (Noxian NBX 2.3 front and Specialized Roll-X 2.0 rear in picture)
SADDLE: WTB Rocket V
POST: Truvativ XR


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Planet-X Armadillo
Marzocchi AM2
Avid BB7
Saint Cranks with DRS (later replaced with LG1)
SRAM X-9

I already ordered a new frame which will host most of the components on the bike. The fork was always too long, works for downhill, but makes the front end wander... I think I'll make a fully rigid SS out of this.


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

*Love my HT*

I just got my 06 IH Bakuto and I like it. Took it up to Gooseberry for a test ride last weekend and it passed with flying colors. Will post pics soon>>>

06 Iron Horse Bakuto (stock)


----------



## racerxj17 (Jun 15, 2007)

panaracer tires, and rear juicy 7's added since pic.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My Pimpkuza!!!! Juicy 7, Ex729 front, XT, Hone cranks, 2006 Marzocchi 66 SL etc etc


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> My Pimpkuza!!!! Juicy 7, Ex729 front, XT, Hone cranks, 2006 Marzocchi 66 SL etc etc


And heres its nemesis  (hones not pictured)


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey everybody!

I have updated my Devinci Hucker with a new lighter wheel set. Gone are the boat anchor doubletracks. I have replaced them with Sun SOS rims and Formula hubs.....things are much lighter now. Once the 2.5 Weirwolf's wear out I'll be getting lighter and narrower rubber too. As she sits now the bike weighs in at around 33 lbs.


























-mike-


----------



## hal729 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm gonna resurrect the thread here. My Norco Rampage. Does everything I ask, but the down is definitely easier than the up.


----------



## Danny73 (May 30, 2007)

Danny73 said:


> Here's my 2007 Rockhopper still working on it , so far upgraded the brake levers, shifters, and rear derailleur. Next week Avid BB-7 will be added and new wheelset...


Ok...this is how the bike looks now after all the upgrades

A1 Frame(stock)
Rock Shox Dart 3 (stock)
Sun Singletrack rims on XT hubs
Panaracer XC Pro Fire tires with Kends lightweight tubes
Deore Hollowtech cranks and BB
Drive magnesium pedals
XT front derailleur
2007 Sram X-7 rear derailleur
Sram PG 980 casette 9 speed
Sram chain with powerlink
Avid BB-7
Sram x-7 shifters
Sette seatpost
WTB rocket v saddle


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

'07 tassajara w/ panaracer front and maxxis rear tires.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

My '06 Norco Storm:










'06 Norco Storm frame, 7005 triple-butted and hydroformed, 20"
Marz MZIII 100mm fork
Unknown Semi-integrated Headset
Kalloy Uno flatbar
Rocky Mountain 120mm 25.4 clamp stem
Avid FR-5 Levers
Deore 9spd pods
Yeti grips
Truvativ ISOFlow Powerspline 175mm crank, 32t/22t steel rings
Blackspire Ring God bashguard
MEC cheapo flats (Shimano M747's pictured)
Truvativ Powerspline BB
XT M761 FD
Shimano HG53 chain (yuck)
Deore RD
SRAM PC-990 11-32 cassette (PG-950 11-32 pictured)
Specialized Stout Disc laced 32 3x to Mavic M317 rim with DB spokes and alloy nipples (M475 hub laced 32 3x to Alex DC19's with 14g spokes pictured)
Mavic Crossland rear (M475 hub laced 32 3x to Alex DC19's with 14g spokes pictured)
Hayes MX-3 brakes
Aztec 160mm rotors (Hayes 160mm's pictured)
Raceface Evolve DH post
Selle Italia T1 saddle.
Nokon Brake housing & cables
Shimano SIS SP shifter cables & housing.
Kenda Komodo 2.1" tires

It's going to be getting new cranks(Hone), fork(Pike 454 coil U-Turn), front wheel (Hope 20mm/XM819), rd (XT Shadow), shift pods (XT) and brakes (XT Servo-wave or Juicy 7's) this fall, which should allow for good XC and AM riding with one bike.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

My son on his Haro XCT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

2006 Jamis Komodo 3.0
Fork: Manitou Travis Single 150 intrinsic 
Front Wheel: Forte' Loco
Rear Wheel: Shimano Alivio/Dual Duty FR
Casette: Forte' 8sp
Crankset: Hussefelt silver
BB: ISISgigapipe
RD: Shimano Deore
Seatpost: Truvativ XR doubleclamp
Saddle: WTP Speed V comp
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
Stem: Hussefelt
Bars: silver hussefelt
Levers: Hayes
Pedals: Wellgo
Tires: Maxxis high roller/kenda kenetics
Headset: FSA


----------



## 0range (Dec 1, 2006)

My new toy.

Cotic BFe:
Rock Shox Lyrik 
Avid Code
Shimano Saint
SRAM X.9
Rohloff Chain Guide
Hope Pro II / Mavic EX721
Schwalbe Big Betty


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

0range said:


> My new toy.
> 
> Cotic BFe:
> Rock Shox Lyrik
> ...


What size are those wheels? they look tiny! (and beefy!)
But nice specs! I like :thumbsup:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I'm loving this thread, some really nice hardtails. 
"The Present" link below shows my husbands Alias upgraded & 130mm travel up front. It's my ride until I get my next bike, hopefully one in "The Future" link below.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*2 familiars,and a newbie*

here's an update on the blizzard and monocog.the bliz got it's discs (bb5's) and bontrager earl 2.4's a few months ago,and just a coupla weeks ago,the cog finally got 100mm of marzocchi butta.

the last one is an '06 gary fisher opie i traded about $200 worth of junk for (one man's trash ...).i wanted it for a parts bike for a project i been wantin to get goin since feb.i almost never ride alluminun anymore,but i think i'll ride opie a lil while before i raid 'im fer parts.(the plan on that project has changed several times ,but am now thinkin of buildin a rigid 96er outta that nashbar frame:thumbsup: ).


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*My hardtail*

Specialized P. All Mountain



















Gotta love hardtails!!!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

this thread should be a sticky :yesnod:


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I agree


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

trek bruiser '05.

yup, still has the stock RST fork on it. i'm saving to get a vagrant/pike and switch everything over.


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bigfoot db peddles
db after market grips
ns bikes 4130bars
36t e13 bash guard
walmart saddle
small dp stem


----------



## orangeoyster (Nov 1, 2006)

*my scirocco*

PICTURES








https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n41/orangeoyster/P9160004.jpg
https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n41/orangeoyster/P9160002.jpg

component	weight

Frame Banshee Scirocco 2006 19" large	2,500
Fork Rock Shox Revelation 426 air u-turn 1,800
Spokes Dt competition 2.0/1.8/2.0	0,380
Hubs	Shimano XT 765 centerlock	0,550
Rim	Sun-ringle SOS	1,100
Tires + tube	Irc Serac Xc/ kenda	1,200( soon maxxis advantage 2.1)
Pedals Shimano m520	0,380
Crank 2002 Shimano LX crank arms/ xt bottombracket / deusxc rings 44/32/22	0,850
Chain Shimano XT, pc 93	0,280
Rear Cogs Shimano Deore XT 11-32	0,260
Bottom Bracket XT ES 71	0,250
Front Derailleur Sram X-Gen	0,180
Rear Derailleur Sram X9	0,240
Shifters Sram X9	0,220
Handlebars titec hellbent 710mm	0,260
Stem titec hellbent Rip 3d Silver 100mm 0º	0,160
Headset fsa orbit extreme	0,150
Brakeset Deore XT 765/XTR 2007 Rotors	0,840
Saddle Specialized BG PRO	0,250
Seat Post Praxys North Shore 150mm	0,250


----------



## jon_boy (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my Chromag. It's had a few changes since that photo, including a Lyrick and Hope brakes.

(BTW the frame is for sale... PM me and my inbox has been emptied out now.)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

jon_boy said:


> Here's my Chromag. It's had a few changes since that photo, including a Lyrick and Hope brakes.
> 
> (BTW the frame is for sale... PM me.)


 hey, tried to send you a pm about the stylus...but mtbr says your mailbox is full. could you pm me about your price and the size of the frame? thanks.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> 2006 Jamis Komodo 3.0


man...those Komodos sure look nice! ... sick ride..


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

1999 RALEIGH "How the hell is that thing still in one piece" M40. :lol:


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*hardtail*

Here's mine.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

She looks so innocent


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Frame: Devinci Cameleon
Fork: '06 R7 Elite 100mm
Brakes: XT V brakes
Cranks: XT
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Pedals: Eggbeaters
Stem: Easton EA70
Handlebar: Easton EC EC70 carbon
Seatpost: Thudbuster
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Headset: FSA 
Tires: Prototype Maxxis Ardent
Wheels: Mavic 222 laced to XT hubs
Weight: about 27 lbs


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

A bit more All-Mountain than Freeride...

ByStickel steel custom. By me, for me.
69/73 HA/SA
17 CS
12.5BB
24 TT
140mm Coil Pike


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

1st post;

here's mine.

all stock cept for seat+ saddle, grips & tires.


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

Just finished last night. Rode around my neighborhood for about 2 hours. I love it.

Frame: 06 Transition Vagrant
Fork: '07 Rock Shox Tora 302 130mm
Brakes: 08 Avid BB7 (203mm F - 160mm R)
Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt 170mm 1.0BG 32t
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer Team 73mm
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: ZuZu pedals
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 710mm riser
Seatpost: LBS special
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Headset: FSA 1.5 to 1 1/8
Tires: WTB Moto Raptor 
Wheels: Ryno Lite XL rims Shimano XT hubs










jeff


----------



## fnugen (Jun 21, 2006)

My '03 Specialized Rockhopper A1 Pro FS disk (Sorry, I don't know how to edit the picture placement to keep from scrolling to the right to see them)

upgrades since new.

'05 Rock shox Reba race
'04 XTR rear der and shifters
Shimano M565 wheelset 
bontrager carbon bar
New Xt hollowtech II crankset
Eggbeaters

(the one pic is with my brothers Park Pre Pro825...still going strong considering it's age)


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Sweet and simple lizard


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't consider myself an AM rider, more trail and wanna be XC, but here's my ride...


----------



## hula124 (May 7, 2007)

*not really AM but i do everything on it...*

Marin Hawk Hill SE


----------



## stevo92 (May 2, 2007)

Just a picture of the iron horse.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mad Kobayashi said:


> Just finished last night. Rode around my neighborhood for about 2 hours. I love it.
> 
> Frame: 06 Transition Vagrant
> Fork: '07 Rock Shox Tora 302 130mm
> ...


SWEET!!!!
clean n sharp....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks. Updated pedals today to ZuZu pedals. 

jeff


----------



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

here is my all everything hard tail. I will be using it for everything from urban, to jumping, to downhill and everything else in between

08 GF Mullet


----------



## HighDive (Nov 12, 2007)

*Diamondback Zetec DBR*

My DB Zetec DBR.
Deore XT, Bomber Z4, Hayes 660 db, formula hubs, etc...
Pretty good bike for 250 bucks.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mad Kobayashi said:


> Thanks. Updated pedals today to ZuZu pedals.
> 
> jeff


just wanted to point out the pedals...
looks like u covered all bases...


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

*my new jamis*

just bought an 05 Jamis Komodo ... i think it fits the AM bill nicely


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is my gt avalanche, marin pine mountain, and dmr switchback.


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

I forgot the mosso and leader.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> 1st post;
> 
> here's mine.
> 
> all stock cept for seat+ saddle, grips & tires.


sick bike!


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

*24-7 AM Crosser*










17 1/2" 24-7 AM Crosser
changed a bit since the photo 
XT 07 Cranks
XT 08 Front and rear Shadow Deralier
XT 08 Shifters
XT 07 chain and cassette
XT 07 Hydro brakes 203 front 180 rear
Race face Atlas AM Bars and Stem, carbon spacer
SDG carbon set post and seat, hope clamp
Mavic crossride disc wheels
Kenda Nevgal tyres 2.35
06 Marazzoci AM 1 130-150mm
FSA Integrated head set
29lb


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*I'll play...*

06 Chameleon built with parts lying around as a trasher bike. Awesome geo for aggressive riding and corners like crazy it's like cheating! I takes me a while to adjust to my other bikes when riding super tight switchbacks after being on the lizard for a while.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

My 17" (L) 2006 Kona Stuff do-it-all










I got this bike secondhand, stock and then upgraded. It's my first 'gravity' bike. I picked a U-turn 409 (coil) Pike, X9 drivetrain and I recently got a set Hope M4 discbrakes (not pictured yet). I've had it for about a year now and it has been used this far as an Urban Assault/streetbike, 4x and freerider. This set-up really works for me. The bike really shines on rough descents with the fork on 140mm and has exeeded my expectations so far :thumbsup:

I don't have a lot of 'action-shots' but here's is one dropping of a table in a local skatepark.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

blender said:


> sick bike!


did more minor upgrades since then, brake cables & pads (well quite major to me), they feel superb now, lookin for a smaller saddle, and also a headset.

will post more pics onces its sorted...
if i'm lucky maybe even some wheels....


----------



## Jake1021 (Nov 23, 2007)

Gotta love HT's. I have a semi-crappy Trek 3700, still all-stock, just did a little weight-saving. I'm saving up for a GF Tassajara, or maybe a Specialized Rockhopper. I've ridden both extensively, and couldn't imagine buying a Full-suspension bike.


----------



## Cruiseman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey CoffeeGeek,
How do you like that leader when compaired to the other bikes in your stable?
Steve


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is my least favorite. I have not taken the marin out yet, but the dmr is the most fun to ride, with the gt a close second. I have not found the right stem length on the leader to be totally comfortable.


----------



## Champion of North Huron (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's my go-fast hard tail. Giant Formula 1 Composite. Just a little over 21.5lbs...that includes the pedals and bottle cages. Most interesting part may be the Paul's Components Thumbies...accept Shimano's 9sp drop bar bar-end shifters and convert them into retro-style top-mount thumb shifters. These are the lightest indexed shifters that can be run... but efficient ergonomics are sacrificed a bit. I've also got a Pugsley that I ride when speed is not the priority...and extremely loose or soft surfaces are. Two hardtails that are definitely near the ends of the two extremes.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

DJ bikes honestly make the perfect all round (not just AM, everything) bike.

Reasons:
Its all in the fork. Im running a PIKE on mine. Something with adjustable travel and a lockout is needed. For AM riding I have my fork at around 120. DH - 140. Road and DJ's - 95.
As these bikes are hartails, that means you can comfortably ride them on road and cross country with out losing to much energy.
Being hartails also keeps the weight down. I was able to have beefy cranks and heavy wheels as the frame was light!
Tyres are extremely important. Holy rollers are light and get decent traction on the dirt. They also roll incredibly well on the pavement. That said I recently swithed to Kenda Small Block 8 to get a little more traction.
Problems: The only suffering is I find is on steep climbs that need traction. There are few of them in my area but they are bad enough to make me consider a dually. I consider it for a little while then I come around and realise my bike is perfect.

Single speed:
I recently went single speed as I kept killing derailuers. It has made me much faster as I was constantly standing. This means I was able to lower my seat and handle the downhills as a different beast. I strongly recomend giving it a go. However, the longest SS ride I have been on was 10 miles. I wouldnt want to go on a longer ride.


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey all, I have been lurking on this thread a bit prior to building up this bike, my first AM rig!!! Definite lack of Specialists around here!!! I just built this up yesterday, after riding strictly XC bikes for a while I decided I wanted something a little more huckable. Fork is a Reba 100mm and I need to change it! Considering a Revelation 426 U-turn air. Wheels are cheap Rhyno lite on Deore hubs, I would like to swap those with a nice @2000g all mountain wheelset. Everything else will stay except the controls (deore dual control) may be upgraded if and when budget allows. Bike currently weighs just under 27lbs.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

kylen721 said:


> here is my all everything hard tail. I will be using it for everything from urban, to jumping, to downhill and everything else in between
> 
> 08 GF Mullet


Sweet!
was one of the bikes i considered getting, didn't know it comes in white...

suggestion;
if u don't use the cage take it off, bet it'll look better without.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

tom2304 said:


> DJ bikes honestly make the perfect all round (not just AM, everything) bike.
> 
> Reasons:
> Its all in the fork. Im running a PIKE on mine. Something with adjustable travel and a lockout is needed. For AM riding I have my fork at around 120. DH - 140. Road and DJ's - 95.
> ...


Got to say I agree with you there, that's why I'm making my next bike an STP 0, already purchased the pikes for it!
I reckon only taller / bigger people may be limited with regards to cockpit room, for me it should be ideal even for the long rides, and 1x9 will be plenty of gears.

You know I've been looking at the geo numbers for heaps of different bikes (including the likes of Chameleon & Scirocco) and really there isn't that much difference. People say the short chainstays are the downfall when it comes to DH or XC riding, but then take a look at the overall numbers, the STP has a longer wheelbase than giants entry level XC bike (Giant Alias or Giant XTC) in a 17" size! The STP will have nicer all round geometry & really the only downside (which isn't a downside to me) is having to have a bit more of the seatpost sticking out for those XC rides.


----------



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> Sweet!
> was one of the bikes i considered getting, didn't know it comes in white...
> 
> suggestion;
> if u don't use the cage take it off, bet it'll look better without.


Haha yeah it will probably look a lot better with it off, but they tossed it in with my bike so I did not even think about it. as vain as it may be I will probably take it off soon now that I think about it.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Kylen what size is that? Seeing your pic got me interested in getting one of these. Looks like a good base bike for the price.


----------



## CPS1 (Mar 6, 2007)

My do anything go-buggy:

Frame: 07 Litespeed Obed
Fork: 08 fox rlc
Brakes: Avid juicy 7
Cranks: 08 XT
Front Derailleur: Sram X-0
Rear Derailleur: 06 XTR
Pedals:Easton Flatboys
Stem: EA70 90mm
Handlebar: Easton Monkey lite XC
Seatpost: Easton Ec70
Saddle: Selle Italia carbino slr 
Bottom Bracket: XT
Cassette: Shimano 
Headset: King
Grips: Old syncros (goooey)
Tires: WTB Mutanos
Wheels: Mavic Cross rides
Weight: I have no idea


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree as well, I take my STP2 every where, and im getting a Pike for it soon to make it even more versitile.


----------



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


> Kylen what size is that? Seeing your pic got me interested in getting one of these. Looks like a good base bike for the price.


mine is a 15.5" I am 5'9 and I really like how it fits me. tons of control and just a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

kylen721 said:


> mine is a 15.5" I am 5'9 and I really like how it fits me. tons of control and just a lot of fun to ride.


Sweet. I am 5'9 as well and I was thinking about getting a 15.5". I checked yesterday and they are out of stock with an ETA of mid January.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

George2 said:


> My 17" (L) 2006 Kona Stuff do-it-all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is gorgeous!!! I know what my next hardtail is gonna be. Excellent work with the mods!!!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

agreed, STP is a good frame for everything, just get a thomson seat post if u need more then abit sticking out.

some minor upgrades, never would i have thought that getting new brake cables would make so much difference(in a good way of course), even when my cables(stock) aren't even 6mths old.

headset, as good as it gets, don't think i'll ever need another headset.

barends, can't get enough of skulls...

saving for some wheels....

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a pretty sick bike. Link to the company's web site?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks...

NS BIKES

NS CORE

https://www.ns-bikes.com/?PHPSESSID=9822540d07122a5d7e61e759668db668

but the one i have won't be out till 08, its a slightly diff frame from the 07.


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

Drool..:ihih: The NS Core is gorgeous..


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Cotic Soul, with 100 - 130 Pace fork

Love it lots.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Evil*


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

sweet sovereign!
quik qn, did that saddle come with a yeti frame or did u get it seperate from yeti or wtb?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks! It came with my Yeti. You'll find them on ebay occasionally .


----------



## HighDive (Nov 12, 2007)

*My 2007 DB Response*

Deore XT drivetrain,
Hollowtech cranks and BB, 
Koski stem and bars, 
Hayes 660 DB, 
Formula hubs, 
Selle Italia saddle, 
Marzocchi Bomber Z4, 
Speeddisc wheels, 
Avid 1.9L shifters 
Not Bad for $250.00 bucks.


----------



## giant24niner (Oct 28, 2007)

2008 GIANT Yukon XXL 24" frame. I'm a Clyde and a half at 6'9" 300 lbs

Everything is stock except for the softer seat, better pedals and oh... the Fox Vanilla 140mm fork I just put on.


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

damn, that cotic is sweet. though i don't like negative stems.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

giant24niner said:


> 2008 GIANT Yukon XXL 24" frame. I'm a Clyde and a half at 6'9" 300 lbs
> 
> Everything is stock except for the softer seat, better pedals and oh... the Fox Vanilla 140mm fork I just put on.


Daaaaamn, your huge! You got's to put up a picture of an action shot! 3 words: 20mm through axle.

Enjoy the ride it looks sweet.


----------



## cgd (Dec 28, 2006)

here she is, poor picture and background though..








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cgd (Dec 28, 2006)

and when she was one day old....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^

sure looks like a looooong time ago....

sidenote;

do u leave it like all muddied till ur next ride?


----------



## cgd (Dec 28, 2006)

lol, 18 months old now.

no, i was just about to wash her, mech hanger snapped on the ride so had to singlespeed her to save the long walk home...


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Chamleon*

Currently in SS mode for shitz and giggles.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

cgd said:


> lol, 18 months old now.
> 
> no, i was just about to wash her, mech hanger snapped on the ride so had to singlespeed her to save the long walk home...


glad to know that, was just wondering why u have cassette n running ss...
glad u made it hm safe....


----------



## jmzd4 (Nov 16, 2007)

My '94 Giant. Still all stock.










and my new '08 baby


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

just saw the cannondale in the lbs, looks decent....
rides well?


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*My Stiffee*

I haven't posted here in a while tonight it warmed up from 28 yesterday to 65 today so I jumped out of work early and did some night riding. Not the best picture but shows some updates.










It's a Cove Stiffee with '08 Fox Vanilla RLC XTR and XT bits Juciy 5 185 front 160 rear.
Not in full gear missing the setback thomson and fizik saddle but those are on the trainer bike being used more often.

There are some sweet bikes through here hope everyone uses them for what you or someone else built them for.

Enjoy!


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

I know I posted this bike on the last page but I have finally finished making the build more appropriate for all mountain use, got an 08 Fox Talas RLC fork, Spinergy Xyclone Enduro Wheels, and an Easton Vice AM Stem. Bike rides amazing and feels good in the mud (we finally have a little mud around D.C.) Also added the orange Acid pedals, giving clipless a try for AM use, I use eggbeaters on my XC bikes, this is my first AM bike. Any suggestions or opinions are greatly appreciated. Please note the seatpost is in "getting to the trail" mode. One thing I am considering is a Speedball R or Gravity dropper seatpost.


----------



## Ruley (Dec 12, 2007)

*£600/£700 To Spend On Hardtail*

I need to buy a Hardtail as a present for Christmas but only have £600-700 to spend. 
I think my best options are a Cannondale F4 or a Specialised Rockhopper Pro
The person who is getting this wants a light bike so I presume the Cannondale is lightest but is it as good a bike as the Specialised.
Should I be looking at any other bikes?


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

bbtheory said:


> I know I posted this bike on the last page but I have finally finished making the build more appropriate for all mountain use, got an 08 Fox Talas RLC fork, Spinergy Xyclone Enduro Wheels, and an Easton Vice AM Stem. Bike rides amazing and feels good in the mud (we finally have a little mud around D.C.) Also added the orange Acid pedals, giving clipless a try for AM use, I use eggbeaters on my XC bikes, this is my first AM bike. Any suggestions or opinions are greatly appreciated. Please note the seatpost is in "getting to the trail" mode. One thing I am considering is a Speedball R or Gravity dropper seatpost.


slick ellsworth. i'm in bmore...where do you ride around dc? i go to patapsco for the most part, but always looking for fun new places to ride in the area.


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been riding mostly at Schaeffer Farms, want to go to patapsco haven't been there yet!


----------



## boosted12 (Nov 12, 2007)

Specialized Rockhopper
marzocchi bomber z1 wedge 130mm
hayes front disc
all deore
clipless soon to come


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

There are still missing calipers, brake levers and shifters, that are going to be Saints and M770 respectively. I'll take better pics outside with more light when she's finished. 


























Supposed to be an AM bike but really heavy! I'll see what's the ride, she's supposed to bare some drops along the trail.


----------



## dalyarfur (Oct 22, 2005)

Apparently only one of 50 currently riding it in the Alpes Maritimes


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dalyarfur said:


> Apparently only one of 50 currently riding it in the Alpes Maritimes


Looks like a titanium Surly Instigator - who's the builder/company?


----------



## vanilla_ninja (Dec 13, 2005)

*The beast.*

Just finished this today.










Voodoo Bakka 17" steel frame.
X9/XT.
Avid Juicy seven.
'07 Marzocchi AM SL-1.
Hope Pro II hubset; DT Swiss competition; EX5.1.
The cockpit is an ugly, heavy Kore stem with an Azonic handlebar. It will probably be replaced with something nicer from USE during the spring.
Old RF crankset with new Saint sprockets match the fork; SKF BXC600 provides the smooth action
RF XY seat post topped up with a Selle Italia SLR XC.

Evil spirit..










Fun fact: manufacturers prefer the colour of love when they put sweet little details on their products:










LJ


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice!! Another Voodoo Bakka.
I've been riding mine for almost a year now.

Great bike! 

Cheers
Jason


----------



## vanilla_ninja (Dec 13, 2005)

Cheers, Jason.

I just recently bought this frame, mainly because I got a good price and because it's about 1 lb lighter than the Surly Instigator I've ridden up until now.
What kind of rides would you say that the Bakka is best suited for?

I guess I'll find out for myself during this winter, but it might be nice to have some input from a fellow Bakka-er, too.


----------



## dutchoven (Jul 8, 2007)

*here's mine*

A PA and Kobe Ti


----------



## admiral (Nov 22, 2007)

gary fisher marlin 2007 v brake model :thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

dutchoven said:


> A PA and Kobe Ti


the 1st one, what is that looks almost like a roscoe, a scratch....
but i'm sure it isn't but i just can't read the labels on the tubes....

very sweet rides you have!!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Those are both Dialled bikes frames methinks.

PA = Prince Albert
Kobe Ti = their titanium all mountain type frame (looks like a Ti Instigator)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The Peytwo. 








Pike Dual-Air, Juicy-5 brakes, King/Hope wheelgoods, SRAM/RaceFace drivegoods. King HS, Thomson stem, EA-70 bar, Gravity Dropper Descender post.

Finally got a decent ride on it a couple days ago. Very, very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

scrublover said:


> The Peytwo.
> Pike Dual-Air, Juicy-5 brakes, King/Hope wheelgoods, SRAM/RaceFace drivegoods. King HS, Thomson stem, EA-70 bar, Gravity Dropper Descender post.
> 
> Finally got a decent ride on it a couple days ago. Very, very happy with how it turned out.


Any sort of a chain guide? I _think_ I see a Jumpstop on there, but not sure (?).


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

MattP. said:


> Any sort of a chain guide? I _think_ I see a Jumpstop on there, but not sure (?).


yep. jump-stop + bashring + unramped ring + short cage rear mech + as short a chain as possible = no need for more guide, at least on this bike.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

scrublover said:


> The Peytwo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp lookin rotors!!

btw, that gamut bashguard, did it come with a chainguide?
if so how much did u pay for the whole setup?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

zephyr11 said:


> Sharp lookin rotors!!
> 
> btw, that gamut bashguard, did it come with a chainguide?
> if so how much did u pay for the whole setup?


Galfer rotors.

Nope, bought as bashring only. They aren't any worse price-wise that way than many other bash rings. Not sure what the whole guide setup cost runs.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

On the gamut bashie...

If you like that look and don't want a whole guide, I know Syncros sells one that looks the same (made of Al though).


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^


scrub;

thanx!

but can't seem to find any pics of that rotor online, only motorbike ones...


ducktape;

think that one by syncros is in chrome.
saw it at the lbs.
super bling...


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

I gotta say Scrub, that looks like the ultimate AM hardtail.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

My cove sanchez. Feels great on the trails despite being a heavy dj bike.


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's my Allmountain hardtail entry into this fun. Its a 2007 Mountain Cycle Rumble that i build from scratch. I've had a lot of different setups on this bike and this is bye far the most fun you can have with your close on. It climbs like a billy goat and motors over anything. Build is full XT drivetrain, Hayes nine brakes and Marzocchi Drop off triple fork. Enjoy!!!
















:thumbsup:


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

lv4sndz said:


> Here's my Allmountain hardtail entry into this fun. Its a 2007 Mountain Cycle Rumble that i build from scratch. I've had a lot of different setups on this bike and this is bye far the most fun you can have with your close on. It climbs like a billy goat and motors over anything. Build is full XT drivetrain, Hayes nine brakes and Marzocchi Drop off triple fork. Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow awsome build great job !


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

gwillywish said:


> My cove sanchez. Feels great on the trails despite being a heavy dj bike.


looks sharp, possible to get better pics?
just noticed, 24"r + 26"f?
or is it just me....





lv4sndz said:


> Here's my Allmountain hardtail entry into this fun. Its a 2007 Mountain Cycle Rumble that i build from scratch. I've had a lot of different setups on this bike and this is bye far the most fun you can have with your close on. It climbs like a billy goat and motors over anything. Build is full XT drivetrain, Hayes nine brakes and Marzocchi Drop off triple fork. Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!
always loved mountain cycle builds....


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> looks sharp, possible to get better pics?
> just noticed, 24"r + 26"f?
> or is it just me....


yep, 24 rear, soon to have a shorter fork, more dj oriented than anything, but it shreds the local trails. As soon as i get a camera and some time new pics will be up, that was a phone pic.


----------



## AaronZ636 (Jan 2, 2008)

'05 rockhopper pro disc - pretty much stock  But a blast to ride as is.


























Plans are upgrading both shifters and derailleurs to sram x-9. Hydro brakes, not sure which ones yet. Then a fork, one with adjustable height, external rebound adj., compression/preload dampening, and lockout. Looking at rockshox for now.


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Here is my 07 SC Lizard*

:d


----------



## BassPlaya799 (Dec 17, 2007)

*My new toy*

2008 Haro Escape Comp, 20" in Cappuccino Fade
* Fork: Marzocchi MZ Race (stock)
* Brakes: Shimano M-485 (cheapest hydraulics, stock)
* Drivetrain: Truvativ Hussefelt cranks with e. thirteen chainguide, 36t front ring, 11-32t cassette
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x-7
* Pedals: Crank Brothers 50/50
* Stem: FSA gravity light, 70mm
* Handlebar: Truvativ Riserbar
* Seatpost: stock
* Saddle: WTB speed V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer
*Tires: Kenda Nevegal
* Weight: heavy (my bathroom scale says 35lbs)


----------



## MrStiffee (Jan 30, 2007)

*2007 Cove Stiffee*

Someone please remind me why I have an Ellsworth Moment???

2007 Cove Stiffee 19.5"
Fox 36RC2 @ 140mm
Hope Pro II laceed to DT Swiss 5.1
Intense System 4 2.25" tyres
Shimano XT Cranks 38t
SRAM X9 11 - 34t
Juicy 5 F 200, R 180
Easton Havoc 65mm stem
Easton Monkey Bar mid rise
SDG I Beam Bel Air

27.5lb

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/145983/cat/517


----------



## max.veregge11 (Jan 11, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> So I was scrolling down, and I saw the picture. I was like HEY! It's another Addict! Hmmm... Looks a lot like my bike... And then I realized it was my bike. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I enjoy it. It gets the jobs done.
> 
> ...


Haha the addict still has a plastic tie on the fork


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

^It's a good way to measure sag, and to see how much travel was used.


----------



## cup (Sep 22, 2007)

i'm kinda aiming for the SantaCruz chameleon, but its kinda pricey, so is there any close competitors to the chameleon in price range ? need a frame that can support a 08 fox 32 van RLC. thanks guys


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

cup said:


> i'm kinda aiming for the SantaCruz chameleon, but its kinda pricey, so is there any close competitors to the chameleon in price range ? need a frame that can support a 08 fox 32 van RLC. thanks guys


Banshee Viento. Want cheaper.... the new Transition Vagrant with 1 1/8" headtube, also one pound lighter than the former onepointfive version.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

read only good things bout the Viento....
RLC= 160mm max right?




:thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> read only good things bout the Viento....
> RLC= 160mm max right?
> ...


The Van 32 is 140mm whether is RLC or not. It would be a very nice match with the Viento as an agrressive trail/xc bike. Since a Van can bare a little more than that, the Vagrant is also a nice option and better if you wanna try also some tricks and maneuvers.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

ah yes...
RLC = 32...
got it mixed up with the 36, which i've been doing not but thinking of....
at almost 700gm lighter then what i have now (55R), its exactly what i want...
though i can't fault the 55R which rolls over anything i have guts to try...


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^

from dialled bikes?
sorry but the saddle looks waaay to weird for me...
i'm assuming you don't even touch your saddle when you're on the bike...


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> from dialled bikes?
> sorry but the saddle looks waaay to weird for me...
> i'm assuming you don't even touch your saddle when you're on the bike...


Save the jokes on the saddle. I got a nice big comfy couch saddle now. lol. I bought that bike used and that saddle came on it. It was off the next day. You wanna buy it?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

hmmmm...
kindda wondering what the previous owner would do with a saddle like that, if he ever got tired, would he ever sit in the saddle...
but i'm def lovin the frame...

some updated pics would do it more justice...

 :thumbsup:


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

To be honest with you I dont know what the hell he did with the bike except look at it.

Ill def post some up to date pics of it when i can. Ill wait till I put my new cranks on it first so you can have the most up to date up to date photo.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


well if he was really just staring at it, then good deal you got, can't wait for the pics...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Byookanun (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought my 07 Rockhopper about 6 months ago. The only thing left on it that is stock is the frame, saddle and tubes. Everything else has been replaced.....everything. Weighs 27.8 lbs.

Here's a list of what I have added/changed.

FORK - Manitou Relic Super with Lockout. 100mm Travel.
HEADSET - Spurs First sealed bearing.
STEM - Race Face Deus. 100mm length, 6deg rise, 31.8mm clamp.
HANDLEBARS - Specialized carbon fiber. 31.8
GRIPS - ODI Ruffian Lock-on.
FRONT BRAKE - Avid BB7 caliper. Hayes V8 rotor.
REAR BRAKE - Avid BB7 caliper. Hayes V7 rotor.
BRAKE LEVERS - Avid FR-5
FRRONT DERAILLEUR - Shimano Deore LX.
REAR DERAILLEUR - Shimano Deore with Token Tiramic aluminum jockey wheels. Avid Rollamajig. 
SHIFTERS - Shimano Alivio.
CASSETTE - Shimano XT 8-Speed.
CHAIN - SRAM PC-850.
CRANKSET - FSA RPM El Toro 175 Octalink.
CHAINRINGS - Race Face Evolve.
BOTTOM BRACKET - Shimano XT Octalink.
PEDALS - Specialized Lo Pro Mag.
WHEELSET/HUBS - Mavic Crossride.
SKEWERS - Salsa.
TIRES - WTB Velociraptor or Maxxis Holy Rollers.
SEAT POST - Race Face Deus.
SEATPOST CLAMP - Salsa Lip-Lock.
CHAINSTAY PROTECTOR - Specialized.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

*The Brat*










D.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Byookanun said:


> I bought my 07 Rockhopper about 6 months ago. The only thing left on it that is stock is the frame, saddle and tubes. Everything else has been replaced.....everything. Weighs 27.8 lbs.


that's fast...

how you like those pedals...


----------



## Byookanun (Jul 22, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> that's fast...
> 
> how you like those pedals...


I love the pedals. I've had them for about 4 months..if that. However I think I'm about to go clipless finaly. Not sure yet tho.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^


good to know, was considering these, will have to check other colors though.

thanks.


----------



## Byookanun (Jul 22, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> good to know, was considering these, will have to check other colors though.
> 
> thanks.


They only come in one color.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

D-Rock! Very cool Ventana.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Byookanun said:


> They only come in one color.


well that sortta puts them out of running, hoping for something in black or white ish...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

That Mountain Cycle is the winner, no doubt...:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

Jason Boi said:


> D-Rock! Very cool Ventana.


Thanks. I like it, a lot! Sherwood built it custom for me. I also have a singlespeed he built custom. Best handling bikes I've ever ridden.

D.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lynskey Ti- best hardtail i've ridden yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Unfair advantage*

This is my Dekerf Implant in one of its many guises. This frame has seen forks from rigid up to 7", 24" and 26" wheels, freeride burly parts and XC light parts and mixtures of all the above. It is always fun to ride and never holds me back from trying anything.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lord Humongous said:


> This is my Dekerf Implant in one of its many guises. This frame has seen forks from rigid up to 7", 24" and 26" wheels, freeride burly parts and XC light parts and mixtures of all the above. It is always fun to ride and never holds me back from trying anything.


...even without pedals.....


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*You should see my feet*

But seriously, I switch back and forth between clips and platforms.


----------



## GTV8 (May 5, 2006)

Too much free time and a bunch of extra parts laying around means new hardtail for me!!! So I decided to take a chance with a Sette Shadow frame and see what I could build up. I already had the Reba fork, drivetrain and wheelset, so all I really had to buy was the frame, brakes and seat/seatpost. 

Build Summary: Sette Shadow frame, Reba 115mm fork, CC S-3 headset, BB7's 185f/160r, Alex ID19 rims, 1x9 w/LX mid-cage low normal derailleur, wellgo B-25 pedals and WTB Speed-V seat.

Ride Summary: my last three bikes have all been full suspension so its been a while since I have ridden a hardtail offroad. I was very pleasantly surprised, it rode solid and much more comfortable than I was expecting (with help from the Reba & SpeedV seat). I am still getting use to the tighter geometry and will play around with stem lengths but this will definitely be a fun play bike. Also, I normally only ride clipless so this was my first time on modern day flats and I really liked them, may have to experiment using them on my Heckler. Enough rambling, here are some pics.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

GTV8 said:


> Too much free time and a bunch of extra parts laying around means new hardtail for me!!! So I decided to take a chance with a Sette Shadow frame and see what I could build up. I already had the Reba fork, drivetrain and wheelset, so all I really had to buy was the frame, brakes and seat/seatpost.
> 
> Build Summary: Sette Shadow frame, Reba 115mm fork, CC S-3 headset, BB7's 185f/160r, Alex ID19 rims, 1x9 w/LX mid-cage low normal derailleur, wellgo B-25 pedals and WTB Speed-V seat.
> 
> Ride Summary: my last three bikes have all been full suspension so its been a while since I have ridden a hardtail offroad. I was very pleasantly surprised, it rode solid and much more comfortable than I was expecting (with help from the Reba & SpeedV seat). I am still getting use to the tighter geometry and will play around with stem lengths but this will definitely be a fun play bike. Also, I normally only ride clipless so this was my first time on modern day flats and I really liked them, may have to experiment using them on my Heckler. Enough rambling, here are some pics.


VERY NICE  Those rebas look like they have alot of travel...... :skep: how did you get 115mm? is it standard?


----------



## GTV8 (May 5, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> VERY NICE  Those rebas look like they have alot of travel...... :skep: how did you get 115mm? is it standard?


Its an 05' Reba Race that came stock with 115mm travel. It also has spacers to reduce to 100 or 85mm. I actually used it on my Heckler for awhile and it rode quite nice for mild singletrack. Not sure if the current Reba's can be adjusted to 115mm.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

looks pretty good for s spare bike...
damn how nice it would be...


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

my whip...
(until the revx's snap and stab me in the shin)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

jrcxu said:


> my whip...
> (until the revx's snap and stab me in the shin)


:ihih:

that's an interesting looking ride mate! looks very clean- do you ride it off road?

what does it weigh?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hry jrcxu, that's an interesting fork. What's that?


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> :ihih:
> 
> that's an interesting looking ride mate! looks very clean- do you ride it off road?
> 
> what does it weigh?


yeah thats the cleanest its looked in while. tires, seat/post and fork are pretty new though
came in on my home scale around 26.5 lbs (w/ritchey v4 pedals)

the fork is a noleen crosslink ELT I got off ebay, new old stock. very different feel than the judy it replaced but I'm diggin it so far, much lighter too. wish it had more travel, but not bad for xc riding


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Two of my hardtail bikes...


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

My new Trek 4300. Bone Stock.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

minus9 said:


> Two of my hardtail bikes...


nice.. my blingometer is maxxed out


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Sweet Jackal! That bike looks like it can take some serious poopoo. Nice bashie as well.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

croscoe said:


> Sweet Jackal! That bike looks like it can take some serious poopoo. Nice bashie as well.


Thanks. I now have three of them in different sizes and BCDs.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

aren't bashguards also meant to protect yourself from getting squashed by the teeth of your chainring?
your bashguards look almost more dangerous then the chainring....


but i have to say, they look SHARP...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> aren't bashguards also meant to protect yourself from getting squashed by the teeth of your chainring?


Mostly to protect the chainring's teeth from snapping off when you go over logs and whatnot...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

minus9 said:


> Thanks. I now have three of them in different sizes and BCDs.


On those Yellow Turbines - I'd install the crank bolts for the granny ring - they are important to the structural integrity of those cranksets. Trust me.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

running a bash generally gives a bit better clearance too. But you shouldn't take logs on the chainring/bash anyway.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

bobbyOCR said:


> running a bash generally gives a bit better clearance too. But you shouldn't take logs on the chainring/bash anyway.


Ya you should, thats why back in the day guards had teeth...so you could bite into the log and roll over without wrecking your big ring.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone done any riding in Moab, Utah on a hard tail? How was it? I am especially interested in knowing about riding Porcupine Rim on a hard tail.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> Ya you should, thats why back in the day guards had teeth...so you could bite into the log and roll over without wrecking your big ring.


No, I mean you should hop the log. I know heaps of people that hit it with the ring/bash, but we do the front wheel on, rock bike forwards, roll off thing to avoid it all together.

Granted, there are some logs too big to hop, but if you can get your front wheel on, you should be able to clear it with no ring contact.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have...it was a blast*

I rode the Porcupine Rim a couple of years ago from the Lasal Mountain loop road to the river (before they made the top part officially off-limits) on my Dialled Bikes Prince Albert. Of course, the big drops (especially toward the bottom) weren't possible for me, but I'm not sure I have the skills to do them on a fully, either. I did break my seat bolt about a mile from the bottom, so I had to ride w/o a saddle the last little way. My hardtail is built up quite beefy, so it could take the abuse, but it was quite a workout for me. The fact that I'm fat and out of shape could have something to do with that, however! 



2_Tires said:


> Has anyone done any riding in Moab, Utah on a hard tail? How was it? I am especially interested in knowing about riding Porcupine Rim on a hard tail.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Snapped seat bolt? Who needs a seat anyway!? Hahaha ... alright, I decided that I am going to shred the porcupine on my hardtail and see what happens. I'll pack my hydra-pak with spare parts, strap on some armour and just hit it. Prolly won't hit the big drops but who knows... Wish me luck bro.


----------



## jazzzmonky (Dec 8, 2007)

07 giant yukon stock except BB7s w/ 185mm rotors. Sorry no trail or action picks. I took these with friend's camera. Saving up for coilair. 

good luck at porcupine


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

scrublover said:


> The Peytwo...


Now with a Nixon Elite 160mm.










67 degree head angle, but running a bit more sag than with the Pike Air, so really about 67.5 when actually on the bike. Feels good so far. Had a few rides, then put the Pike back on for a bit while waiting for the 185mm post mount adapter for the front brake.










All good now. Waiting on the Manitou topcap tool so I can start screwing around with the internals a bit.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Scrublover, why the switch from the Pike to the Nixon? Strictly for the extra 20mm?

Sweet rig. Pics of your first Peyto are what inspired me to get my Sovereign. Thanks for posting!

Ant


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

antonio said:


> Hey Scrublover, why the switch from the Pike to the Nixon? Strictly for the extra 20mm?
> 
> Sweet rig. Pics of your first Peyto are what inspired me to get my Sovereign. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Ant


picked up one of the last 20mm nixons (apparantly) on sale cheap, just to try it out. liking it so far. not getting rid of the pike at all though. will swap back and forth a bit until one becomes the clear winner. so far the pike is slightly ahead.


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Moab*



2_Tires said:


> Snapped seat bolt? Who needs a seat anyway!? Hahaha ... alright, I decided that I am going to shred the porcupine on my hardtail and see what happens. I'll pack my hydra-pak with spare parts, strap on some armour and just hit it. Prolly won't hit the big drops but who knows... Wish me luck bro.


Funny you should say that because I broke my seat and seatpost on the 'Diving Board' on Porcupine Rim. I landed fine but my ass just hit the seat too hard. I was on a Stumpjump FSR. 
A hardtail will probably be pretty rattling depending on your speed, but do-able. Also, I suggest going further up to at least Hazard County. This is where we started and it was a blast. Snowing at the top and in the 80's at the bottom


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

*My hardtail*

Here she is taking Sunday off.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

2_Tires said:


> Snapped seat bolt? Who needs a seat anyway!? Hahaha ... alright, I decided that I am going to shred the porcupine on my hardtail and see what happens. I'll pack my hydra-pak with spare parts, strap on some armour and just hit it. Prolly won't hit the big drops but who knows... Wish me luck bro.


faaaat tires. fat as you can run. that make the long, lumpy sections more comfy. i've done it several times on a hardtail. not as fast on some stuff as a good fully, but that doesn't mean it isn't fun!


----------



## Yeruda (Jan 22, 2008)

*respectfully yours from Ukraine*

Just after ride.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

scrublover said:


> faaaat tires. fat as you can run. that make the long, lumpy sections more comfy. i've done it several times on a hardtail. not as fast on some stuff as a good fully, but that doesn't mean it isn't fun!


What psi do you think I should run my tires at? I'm thinking running them at around 35psi to avoid a bouncy wheel but then I risk getting pinch flats. But then again at a high psi I risk tearing my side wall so ... what do you suggest?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

2_Tires said:


> What psi do you think I should run my tires at? I'm thinking running them at around 35psi to avoid a bouncy wheel but then I risk getting pinch flats. But then again at a high psi I risk tearing my side wall so ... what do you suggest?


depends on the tire. on that stuff, with a hardtail, if you want to hit stuff hard and fast... at least a 2.5" dh tire. psi? 25-35 just depending on what things feel like to you and the tire. pinch? go up a few psi. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

My new '08 STP 0, I'll be doing XC / AM / DH type riding with it, argh probably just XC with a bit of mucking around most of the time depending on how much time I get to ride & if I hook up with others. There is a local DH course not too far away which I will have to check out (just moved house big time). Had a bit of time off the bike so need to work up the fitness and the confidence again & get back into it.

I've changed a few things from stock (it's the Aussie model) so that it suits my riding better and otherwise purely out of personal preference:

SPEC
Pike U-Turn Air Fork (instead of the Argyle)
Shimano XT ('07) Brakes (instead of the J3's)
DMR V12 Mag Pedals (old faves)
Thomson Seat Post (off my old bike)
Speed V Comp Saddle (2nd hand purchase)
Syncros PNC 2.5 tire up front for a bit more grip in the pea gravel
Stock Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 up back (seems good enough for a back tire)
Syncros FR Stem 50mm & Race Face Deus Bar (old favourites again)
Diabolus Crankset
Rhyno Lite XL Rims as stock with the stock hubs
Sram X7 running gear.
Oury Grips

I'm yet to get a bashie (bash ring sandwich probably) or a Straitline Chain Guide once they come out, not a real fan of the E.Thirteen chain guides (it came with the STS)

I'm yet to head out for a decent ride, hopefully next week. It felt very different & "strange" compared to the Giant Alias I've been riding, but with the customized spec I feel right at home after a few short rides around, definitely like the geo better than the Alias now that I've become more accustomed to it 
Probably should get a set back seat post and replace the trigger shifter with a twist one. Perrrrrrfect.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Giant looks great - you can get full leg extension for climbing etc. etc. with it? If so, awesome.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's always a hard question...*

...because it depends on so many factors. I'm a big fat slob, so I ran mine pretty high. I used WTB Weirwolfs @ 38 psi in the rear, and 36 psi in the front. My Prince Albert won't accept anything bigger than that in the rear. Fortunately, I didn't have any pinch flats or problems with cuts or tears. I did shred up a few knobs, but that's pretty common with the Weirwolf tires.

I'm waiting on delivery of my new hardtail...a Dialled Bikes Alpine. It will accept a fatter tire, bigger rotors, and a longer fork, so I'm going to be taking it to Moab and riding the Whole Enchilada as soon as the snow melts...I'll let you know how it goes, providing I survive!! 



2_Tires said:


> What psi do you think I should run my tires at? I'm thinking running them at around 35psi to avoid a bouncy wheel but then I risk getting pinch flats. But then again at a high psi I risk tearing my side wall so ... what do you suggest?


----------



## jazzzmonky (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats a nice setup.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

MMcG said:


> That Giant looks great - you can get full leg extension for climbing etc. etc. with it? If so, awesome.


Not sure if you were referring to me or someone else. I'll answer anyway -

The thompson was cut down to about 320mm and it's only just adequate for proper leg extension with 100mm left in the seat tube as required. I did my research & knew that a standard 350mm post would be fine, just a shame the bike came with a 250mm post which is not what the specs stated:nono: 
I'll know after a good ride or two if I need to go to a set back post (saddle is quite a way back at the moment), and if so then probably look into a syncros derived or something.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I was gonna be unique for a while. Nice STP above.

Built up for everything (except tyres. they're currently for street/DJ). Manoeuvrable, fast, light. Everything I want in a bike. Fork with lockout so it's a bit more versatile. There is no way I'll be able to whip or barspin anytime soon so it's staying like that.

Waiting for larger, grippier tyres for DH/AM.

Don't need 20mm. I haven't stumbled upon the 'need' yet.

And has anyone modded the upper guide plate of an NS-1 to box in the chain? If this was possible, a bashguard would be superfluous (there's one integrated into the guide plate anyway)


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I really like the white, the blue looks pretty good, but I'm more of a black / white / silver - pretty plain sort of person. My husband said the STP in blue looked like a girls bike when we picked it up, and that's fine with me!

Reckon I will have to get a set back seat post. I think a lot of people like myself are realizing how versatile these bikes are, or people looking to get something beyond the xc bike but not a dually. If I could pick any colour it would probably be silver or black though, still the blue looks good as does the white - I really liked the white STP pro but the price and components on the 0 were more to my liking so it's what I got.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

They are versatile, but get a 400mm post, depending on your height. Mine @ full extension (350mm) is still too short. Thankfully the whole thing fits into the frame and doesn't stop halfway down. I've got an XC bike though, so this is for fun.
My boss stripped one down for parts (chainguide, wheels, not forks.....anyone want pikes?) and asked if I wanted a frame. I had a bunch of parts, so I said yeah. They are worth more to me than their dollar value.

You should go for the black STP2 frame. It, with the green highlight, rivals the pro for the best look.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

You must be the one selling the Pikes on Farkin? I did see a set there, ah well too late as I brought mine before I brought the bike - so now trying to sell the Argyles to recoup most of the money.
I can use my husbands Alias for XC, but I doubt I will when I've got the STP and they both weigh about the same anyway (around 13kg or a bit less maybe).

I'll stick with my blue frame for now, it's shiny & new, maybe take it down to raw Al once it gets enough scratches on it.


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

*here's mine*

06 specialist


----------



## gmcnichol (Feb 3, 2008)

Right after taking this some strange dude came out of the woods with 1/2 of a bike frame in one hand and a giant tree branch in another declaring " I was here when that tree fell down!!" That was kinda freaky.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's my 07 Chameleon I just finished on Saturday:


----------



## santos. (Feb 14, 2008)

'08 Haro Flightline Comp, got it a few weeks ago and I'm loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

lots of black stealthy bikes...


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*My 08' Komodo 2*

I Love It!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Poulsom (Nov 10, 2007)

*Here's Mine*

Not exactly All Mountain but has done everything i've thrown at it so far.

Frame: 2004 Scott Voltage YZ2
Fork: 2008 Rockshox Reba Team
Brakes: Shimano XT 2008 7"
Cranks: Shimano XT 2008
Front Derailleur: XT 2008
Rear Derailleur: XT shadow 2008
Pedals: Eggbeater C
Stem: Some stock rubbish
Handlebar: Stock rubbish
Seatpost: Ritchey
Saddle: Charge spoon
Bottom Bracket: XT
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Headset: Some stock thing
Grips: Lizard Moabs
Tires: Panracer FireXC
Wheels: Stock rubbish
Weight: ?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

How do you like the Charge saddle?
Nice bike btw.A Revelation (or Pike) in front would make it even more fun though.

Marko


----------



## Joe Poulsom (Nov 10, 2007)

problematiks said:


> How do you like the Charge saddle?
> Nice bike btw.A Revelation (or Pike) in front would make it even more fun though.
> 
> Marko


Charge saddle's great I think, only cost me £20 and most comfortable saddle ive ridden, yet to do any 6-7 hour rides on it but i think it'll be just fine. I was thinking about putting a revelation on the front but beleive it or not it came with a 75mm fork so i didnt want to snap the headtube, also i got the Reba real cheap (Usually £370 and i got for £230).


----------



## AaronZ636 (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated my bike with a few parts since a month ago when I posted.
-Juicy 7s (2007)
-Thomson seatpost
-WTB rocket V team saddle


----------



## Ujin (Mar 4, 2007)

MARIN 05 Northside Trail, stock except for a new fork :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

rscecil: how's that chameleon doing with a longer travel fork??


----------



## 0range (Dec 1, 2006)

*BFe update*

Just upgraded my Cotic BFe with:
Hope DH Stem
Titec Hellbent 
DMR Chain Reactor
WTB Dissent Race


----------



## blue_dragon (Apr 11, 2005)

OK, here's mine. 2005 Kona Hoss dee-lux size 18". Z.1 FR1 fork, HFX-9 brakes (8" front, 6" rear), race face + XT drivetrain, DMR + shimano hubs on Sun ditch witch rims. Truvativ stem, handlebar and seatpost. Tire choice depends on my mood


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is my new creation, still in infant stages, brakes will become XT 4 pots, fork possbily an old Z1 FR and from there on it's all my imagination. Will post more as it develops


----------



## Rhoid_buffing (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice! i'm getting a Kona cowan not here yet but i'll post pics as soon as possible


----------



## SimonMW (Mar 12, 2007)

My hodge potch bike. Bought it off a mate and changed a few bits and pieces here and there (such as putting Avid BB7 disc brakes on it). Not as fancy as the other bikes in this thread, but gets me from a to b  Might take that camp looking rear mudguard off it though!


----------



## koldphuzion (Oct 18, 2007)

*Dialled Bikes Prince Albert*


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hip said:


> I Love It!!!!!!!!!


Very nice! Remembers me my 05 Komodo on Ano gray.

How it feels? I mean the standover, now it has more clearance. It's a shame the 16.5 has a very large top tube for me, not to mention that if I had went for a 14 it would be a too small seat tube for climbing and all around trail riding.

I'm still waiting my Vagrant, is taking years! ¬¬

BTW. Is that a 1.5 headtube on your Komodo?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

koldphuzion said:


>


Love it.

Dialed bikes, so nice.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

koldphuzion;

lovely PA!!!
def got your colors sorted....

:thumbsup:


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

my ride that _was_ stolen, but recovered last week. may not look like much, a bit old @ 7yrs, but it's still on the fast side:devil:


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Komodo*



Gauss said:


> Very nice! Remembers me my 05 Komodo on Ano gray.
> 
> How it feels? I mean the standover, now it has more clearance. It's a shame the 16.5 has a very large top tube for me, not to mention that if I had went for a 14 it would be a too small seat tube for climbing and all around trail riding.
> 
> ...


I love it. i am around 5'6" and got the 14" Frame. I love it for freeride and even goofing off with the seat down for some trials screwing around. It has a 1.5" head tube. Im a big guy at 260 so I need a beefy bike.


----------



## Diomedes (Oct 29, 2007)

*Florida AM....*

Not sure if this qualifies as "All Mountain" since we don't exactly have mountains here in FL, but it is definitely capable of putting up with some abuse, and is loads of fun. I bought the frame not knowing exactly what I was getting, but it seems quite well constructed and handles better than my old trek 4500 ever did.

Frame: 2008 Leader 526H
Fork: 2007 Tora 302 Uturn
Brakes: BB7; stock shimano v-brake levers
Cranks: FSA Dynadrive
Front Derailleur: Hone 2007
Rear Derailleur: Deore
Pedals: Time Alium
Stem: Not really sure
Handlebar: Bontrager Crowbar (came stock on my 4500 back in 2002 
Seatpost: Oval Concepts
Saddle: Rocket V Comp
Bottom Bracket: Some Nashbar special
Cassette: Sram PG 850
Headset: Cane Creek Zero Stack 6
Grips: Crappy Nashbar grips that won't stay put
Tires: CST chicopee... ridiculously cheap tires that I won't worry about wearing out whilst riding about campus... 
Wheels: Deore hubs and Sun SIngletrack rims


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally got around to build mine up (sorry for a slightly crappy pic):










Kind of a moderatelly weight conscious but burly build, weighs a hair under 30 lbs.
Can't wait to ride it :thumbsup:

edit:
A better pic taken after he maiden ride:










I must say I'm pretty impressed with it so far.Surprisingly compliant back end and most importantly, a really fur bike to ride.Likes to jump.A lot 

Marko


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

My only mtb.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

been awhile since i last posted pics of mine...
here it is..

sorry a lil bit of a cam whore...



























































































some of my fav websites for info and vids..


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> been awhile since i last posted pics of mine...
> here it is..
> 
> sorry a lil bit of a cam whore...
> f my fav websites for info and vids..


Damn that is HOT! Sorry i am going to borrow some of your ideas bro.. like that cable sleeving on you rear brake cable! Don't worry I dont think I can achieve your level of hotness. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^

thank you, glad to see someone who likes it...

for the spiral wrap, actually my mechanic did that, i have that thing sitting at hm and didn't think of it...
it comes in clear and black.
do post up pics when you finish it up...


----------



## guardian86 (Feb 7, 2008)

Byookanun said:


> I bought my 07 Rockhopper about 6 months ago. The only thing left on it that is stock is the frame, saddle and tubes. Everything else has been replaced.....everything. Weighs 27.8 lbs.
> 
> Here's a list of what I have added/changed.
> 
> ...


nice build, but can rockhoppers take that much abuse? I thought they were mostly an XC bike? how long of a fork can you put on the front of those?


----------



## Byookanun (Jul 22, 2007)

guardian86 said:


> nice build, but can rockhoppers take that much abuse? I thought they were mostly an XC bike? how long of a fork can you put on the front of those?


I asume they can take as much abuse as just about anything. And yes it is an XC bike. Why would you think other wise?

Not sure on the fork length. I'm running 100mm fork which is the same length the bike came with stock.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Byookanun said:


> I asume they can take as much abuse as just about anything. And yes it is an XC bike. Why would you think other wise?


Cuz most don't run 203mm brake rotors on XC bikes....


----------



## Byookanun (Jul 22, 2007)

Berkley said:


> Cuz most don't run 203mm brake rotors on XC bikes....


I am not most.... Also the brakes have been changed since that post.


----------



## butter nuts (Feb 28, 2008)

So many clean bikes...

Mine's an '05 IronHorse Warrior something or another. I don't clean it aside from the moving parts and its covered in dents and scratches - the way a MTB should be.

E-13 tensioner/guard, 175mm cranks, XTR rear deraileur/cogs, some cheap Rock Shox fork.

I'd like a fork with more travel and some smoother/stronger wheels. I bent the **** out of my rear rim. The bike goes just about anywhere though.

After doing National Trail and Mormon Loop in South Mountain Park. Phoenix, AZ;


















Fantasy Island, Tucson AZ.;


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Diomedes said:


>


:thumbsup:

So is that the 21" version? I just recently purchased a 19" 526h frame, and the geometry seems alot less upright than your frame.

Clyde?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

might i ask where did you jump from?


----------



## butter nuts (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a carhood iup against a rock in a wash, you can sort of see it through that bush. Front end is about 4' off the ground.


----------



## airdrawn (Feb 11, 2005)

*2008 Brodie Holeshot*

2008 Brodie holeshot.










had the first ride today, and having not ridden a hardtail for about 2 years it was a lot fun!


----------



## Diomedes (Oct 29, 2007)

*Not a Clyde, just tall*



Bobby12many said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> So is that the 21" version? I just recently purchased a 19" 526h frame, and the geometry seems alot less upright than your frame.
> 
> Clyde?


Yeah, it is the 21" version; I'm about 6'2" with really long legs, so anything smaller just doesn't really work that well for me. I'm only 165# fully geared up though, so definitely not a clyde. Haven't been able to put much more than about 50-75 miles on this frame yet, but I haven't found anything I don't like about it yet. 
I'm not sure exactly what you mean by the 19" having "less upright" geometry... I looked at the spec sheet and I think that the geometry was pretty close, if not identical across the size range. Maybe the top tube slants more on the smaller frames?
You should post up pics.... I'd love to see how someone else has built up one of these frames.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

butterbuts;

thanks, now i see it, sure looks like fun..



airdrawn; 

nice ride, but i would suggest that you try to turn your thru axle more, so that it doesn't catch anything, i had exactly the same thing (55R) and i caught a hanging branch and it pulled my whole bike down...


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

That is a hot Brodie:thumbsup: me like very mucho


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

i agree that Brodie is hot - but watch the QR skewer - I'd point it parrallel to the ground rather than pointing down like that.


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

This is my '05 STPzero, in fetching kermit green :thumbsup: Not nearly as nice as some of there other hardtails being shown off, but hey I like it and its served me well 

Pretty much all stock, apart from new ODI grips, replaced sram chain/cassette, and a basic truvativ chainguide...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

most impt thing is that you ride it often and it serves it's purpose...


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

This has to be one of nicest looking bikes I've ever seen. Love orange paint schemes and I love the rims you got on that!

What year 6500 is that? 2006?


----------



## guardian86 (Feb 7, 2008)

airdrawn said:


> 2008 Brodie holeshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> most impt thing is that you ride it often and it serves it's purpose...


Exact-a-mundo 

(Of course, that doesn't always stop the bike envy!)


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Here's my '07 Banshee Viento I just finished building up (still on the make-shift bike stand lol), I will mostly ride it XC but it is set up to do some AM as well.










*Setup*
Frame: '07 Banshee Viento 
Fork: '08 Fox Vanilla R
Brakes: '08 Avid BB7 
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial SL
Bars: Race Face Evolve XC
Stem: FSA OS-140
Headset: Cane Creek S8
Front Derailleur: SRAM X-9 top pull
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
Shifters: SRAM X-9
Crank: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
BB: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet C
Hubs: Shimano XT Center Lock
Rims: Sun Rims DS1-XC
Front Tire: Geax Blade 
Rear Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro
Seat Post: Race Face Evolve XC
Seat: Titec Pluto


----------



## bahamabluez (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's another for the thread. '08 Gary Fisher Piranha. Wtb Weirwolf and Moto Raptor front and rear tires, azonic hotseat, lizard skins lock ons. I see a handlebar/stem/headset/brake change in the near future. It's been a lot of fun for not a lot of money.


----------



## f0rmula (Mar 9, 2008)

08' Specialized Hard Rock Disc

whats the right way to post pics on this forum?


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*I love my hardtail!*


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that the P.All mountain?


----------



## mwood5 (Feb 25, 2008)

Updated w/ pics, but not completed yet....wheels and tires have been changed already.

Frame: Giant Yukon 06 in burnt orange
Forks: Rock Shox Reba Race w/ lockout 07
Cranks: Shimano XT 08
Derailers: Shimano XT F/R 07 w/ XT rapid fire shifters
Handlebars/Stem: Easton EA70 mid rise
Seatpost: Easton EC70
Seat: WTB...forget the model #
Wheelset: mavic 321 rims on xt hubs with dt spokes and nipples
Tires: Panaracer xc pro kevlar....the ones with the yellow on them
Brakes: Hayes calipers with Avid levers
Pedals: Shimano clipless



















Just earlier this year, I retired my 1990 Cannondale. It had no suspension and pretty much everything swapped out with Ritchey components...bars, stem, seatpost, etc. It had the old Suntour group...man, it was nice and smooth. I guess since it was nearly 20 years old, it was durable as well.

later,

m


----------



## bfolla06 (Mar 16, 2008)

This is my first non-walmart mountain bike. I just got it this week. So far, i love it, but i haven't been able to get it out on any trails yet. what do you guys think?

Tonino Lamborghini Forza









# Frame: Custom designed 7005 aluminum with a Hydroformed Top Tube 19"
# Fork: Zoom CH580 AMS with Adjustable Preload
# Headset: Cane Creek Semi-integrated
# Stem: Zoom C340 Alloy Black Extension 105 with a 25 Degree angle
# Handlebars: MTB 155 Steel Width 620 mm Rise 50 mm
# Grips: Velo VLG-185D2 92 mm Dual Density Rubber
# Brakes: Promax 320 Cable Activated Disk Front & Rear
# Brake Levers: Shimano STEF 50 Alloy
# Front Derailleur: Shimano TZ-31
# Rear Derailleur: Shimano Altus
# Shift Levers: Shimano ST-EF50 8 Speed
# Cassette: Shimano HG-30-8sp 13-34
# Chain: KMC Z51 Narrow
# Crankset: Suntour XCT-208 alloy Triple 28/38/48 170 mm
# Bottom Bracket: YST CH-46 Semi Cartridge
# Pedals: VP 990 Resin Body
# Wheels: High Profile rims with Promax Alloy hubs for Alloy hubs for Disk Brakes QR Front & Rear
# Tires: Duro 26 X 2.1 HF-888
# Saddle: Custom Lamborghini ATB saddle
# Seat Post: Kalloy SP-32 Alloy Black


----------



## matchbox (Jan 19, 2008)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Santa Cruz Chameleon Frame(small)
Fox Talas RLC
El Camino Disc Brakes
XTR Crank
XTR Shifter
XTR rear derailleur
XT front derailuer
Bontrager Carbon fiber handle bar/stem
Mavic Cross ride wheelset
Kenda tires 2.35
Shimano pedals
Blackspire Bashguard


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

bfolla06 said:


> This is my first non-walmart mountain bike. I just got it this week. So far, i love it, but i haven't been able to get it out on any trails yet. what do you guys think?
> 
> Tonino Lamborghini Forza
> 
> ...


Thats a nice hardtail glad you were able to get a good bike. I like the hydroforming on the tubes, especially the seatstays, yet they kept them roundish. Not sure why when it comes to hardtails I don't like square-ish tubes.


----------



## wagon boy (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my latest toy. I was trying to ride a Santa Cruz Bullit set up for all mountain but it was simply too much bike for me.

Setup in the pic has changed a little bit now (pics are a week or two old!)

# Frame: 24Seven Crosser 15"
# Fork: In the pic it is a 2006 Pike race and now it is a 07 pike 426
# Headset: Chris King
# Stem: Pic: Easton vice/ Now: Sunline V-One
# Handlebars: Pic: Ea70 Monkeybar / Now: Sunline V-One 711mm wide
# Grips: Pic: Giant Lockons / Now: ODI Rogue
# Brakes: Pic: Elcamino's 8"front 6 inch rear / Now: Shimano XT 4 pots 8" front 7" rear
# Chainguide: Gamut P30 (36T)
# Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
# Shifter: Sram X0
# Cassette: Shimano 11-32, just waiting on a Sram PG990 11-34
# Crankset: Some dodgy old shimano ones that I had, Having trouble fitting my Deus XC cranks, the bike doesn't have ISCG mounts and there was some problem with the adaptor and the thingy's. Don't really know what's wrong but the shimano works for now.
# Bottom Bracket: Shimano?
# Pedals: Pic: Shimano DX clip/platform combo pedals / Now: DMR V8's
# Wheels: Pic: Da Bomb wheelset Front & Rear / Now: some rhyno lite/deore/formula setup until I can decide what rims to use in my wheel buile, have a set of hadley hubs here but not sure what rims.
# Tires: Pic: Maxxis Holy Roller rear and Minion Front / Now: Specialized Chunders 2.35's and Hutchinson Piranha's, depending on intended riding.
# Saddle: Pic: Funn Lite / Now: SDG Belair
# Seat Post: Thomson setback

makes for a fun little package, a bit heavier than I'd like for now but hopefully with the new wheels It should drop a bit. Going in to weigh it tomorrow but at the time of the pic it was 15.2kg (~33lbs)


----------



## Egregious Jones (Mar 17, 2008)

*New to mtbr, here's my bike*

Howdy folks. I've just started to get back into riding after a hiatus of 10+ years. I'm riding a 1996 Merlin XLM (#XM223), it's all XTR from '96-'98, Salsa CroMoto forks (so it's *all* hard, not just the tail  ), lumbering Mavic CrossLink wheels, Titec 118 bars, Chris King headset, Thompson seatpost, awesome little Terry seat, and pedals that are constantly in flux (a situation I intend to resolve soon).

I'll try to get pics up soon -- I just need to figure out how to make them smaller so I can upload them...

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Lacedaemon (Mar 24, 2008)

*Details on the Seven*



C. Alshus said:


> My only mtb.


Mind giving a few details on the Sola? I haven't seen one built up as a SS. That said, one almost never sees Solas at all. Very nice bike.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Now with a Lyrik Solo Air. C2a is ~10mm taller than the Pike/taller crown race/taller lower headset cup I was running. It'll run a bit more sag than the Pike, but I've still gained about a half degree of slackness, which I wanted.

Yes, the frame was built with geometry designed around the Pike, but with burliness and ability to take a taller fork (like this) in the future. Gained not quite a half pound on paper, but not really noticeable.

Mobettah!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^

looks sweet, how you like the gravitydropper?
useful?
been contemplating about getting 1...


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I have been waiting to make this post 










Frame: Leader 526H
Fork: 2008 RockShox Domain 318is
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cranks: M751 XT w/ Big Ring Gaurd
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Pedals:Crank Bros 5050XX
Stem: Bontrager Race X Lite
Handlebar: King Earl OS 
Seatpost: cheap alloy
Saddle: Bontrager Inform RL
Bottom Bracket: ES71 shimano
Cassette: Shimano 11-30 8spd
Headset: Cane Creek ZS6
Grips: ODI Rogue LockOn
Tires: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 Kevlar/DNA
Wheels: King Earl Front, custom onyx/bontrager mustang rear


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Cotic Soul. 853

Pace RC40 forks (100 - 130) mainly XT build.

Been hammering it for a couple of year now, and still







it bigtime.


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Just bought this second hand.

Slacked out (68 degree) head angle, Chromo frame - going to build it up with 20mm forks and use it for smashing through stuff.

It is called a NZone Slacker - couple of hundred of them built here in NZ back in the day. Peeps who have them generally hold on to them.

Will be a while before I collect the bits to get it going, but it is going to be fun.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Huph said:


> Cotic Soul. 853
> 
> Pace RC40 forks (100 - 130) mainly XT build.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I'm >< this close to laying down some cash on one of these beauties as a single speed. Gorgeous ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Fantastic. I'm >< this close to laying down some cash on one of these beauties as a single speed. Gorgeous ride :thumbsup:


You know they do the Cotic Simple - same frame, but dedicated single speed.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Huph said:


> You know they do the Cotic Simple - same frame, but dedicated single speed.


Indeed  and how sexy too. The soul is where my heart is at though.......

I see your image is hosted on Vorb? I'm in Christchurch.


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Wellington

I'm sure you will love the Soul - I do 80 -90% of my riding on mine - the fully seldom gets out these days.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Huph said:


> Wellington
> 
> I'm sure you will love the Soul - I do 80 -90% of my riding on mine - the fully seldom gets out these days.


I'm hearing you  I don't even have a dually  All hardtails here 

Infact i had to make a choice the other week Cove handjob or Cotic soul- i chose Handjob- it should get here next week. Should be great with a 130mm fork.... i'm looking forward to it.

Any good trails in Welly (silly question aye? it's NZ )

*saves for cotic*


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> I'm hearing you  I don't even have a dually  All hardtails here
> 
> Infact i had to make a choice the other week Cove handjob or Cotic soul- i chose Handjob- it should get here next week. Should be great with a 130mm fork.... i'm looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Heaps of good trails here. But you have some down there that I want to hit sometime. Wharfdale. Craigiburn.

Handjobs are good bikes.


----------



## guardian86 (Feb 7, 2008)

just so you guys all know this thread made me trade the trace for a rockhopper. not the burliest of bikes, but it's slowly getting a burly-ish build.

I still have a rocky mountain squishy, but I am loving the way this thing handles. reminds me of a big bmx bike.


----------



## matchbox (Jan 19, 2008)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Here`s my Hardtail that i use for an All Mountain ride.

Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon Small
Fork : `08 Fox TALAS RLC 140mm
Headset:Chris King
Brakes: Hayes El Camino 8"Front/6"Rear
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Cranks: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket:Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Shimano
Stem: Bontrager stem 31.8
Handlebar: Bontrager Carbon Fiber 31.8
Grips: Moab
Saddle: Bontrager
Seatpost:Generic for now
Cassette: Sram 11-32
Tires: Kenda Tires 2.35
Wheels: Mavic Cross ride
Weight: Not to Heavy


----------



## Dom87SS (Mar 14, 2008)

here is my 08 giant rincon. first bike i bought since i was 13. got it about 2 weeks ago now. it now has a rock shox dart 3, forte carbon bar end (ya ya ya they dont belong on MTB bikes i know), lizard skins chainstay and little cargo bag, lock on grips, and studded pedals ill be getting this week. this pic was 2 days after i got it and just took a little mile hike. oh and a new rear tube  cause i popped it yesterday on the trail


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool bike...good luck!!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Huph said:


> Cotic Soul.


I heard the Soul (and Simple) might be a bit soft for a heavier guy who likes stiff frames. Do you have an opinion on that?


----------



## x6thgearwideopen (Mar 31, 2008)

It seems like there is a really wide selection of chain guides out there. Could anyone recommend one for a hardrock?


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

perttime said:


> I heard the Soul (and Simple) might be a bit soft for a heavier guy who likes stiff frames. Do you have an opinion on that?


I'm 85kg, and been riding mine anywhere I take by 5in fully. Rock Gardens included.

No problems in 2 and a half years of riding.

They do a more heavy duty version, the BFe rated up to 160mm forks (The Soul is 130). Same dimensions and angles as the Soul, just more bike..










https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe.html

I'm not connected with Cotic in any way. Just and very happy owner.


----------



## galveeno (Mar 31, 2008)

*New hardtail*

Man, I just picked up my first hardtail after riding full suss for time and i've got to say I'm pleasantly surprised!
Its a Giant xtc c1, Light as a feather and seems to soak it up although haven't given it beans yet!

17"
Frame
T700 carbon composite
Forks
Fox 32 F80 RL 
80mm travel, Preload, Rebound, lock out
Rear Derailleur
Shimano XTR
Front Derailleur
Shimano XT
Shifters
Shimano XT 27 speed RapidFire Plus
Chainset
Shimano XT Hollowtech II 22/32/44
Bottom Bracket
Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Chain
Shimano HG73
Freewheel
Shimano XT 11-32
Stem
RaceFace Evolve XC ahead
Handlebars
RaceFace Evolve XC
Front Brake
Avid Juicy 7 hydraulic disc
Rear Brake
Avid Juicy 7 hydraulic disc
Rims
Mavic XM819 UST
Front Hub
DT Cerit
Rear Hub
DT Cerit
Spokes
DT competition
Tyres
Hutchinson Piranha 26x2.0'' tubeless
Saddle
WTB Silverado SLT Ti rails
Seatpost
RaceFace Evolve XC
Pedals
Shimano SPD M540
Grips
Giant

All standard UK spec but if anyone can recommend any improvements I'm all ears:thumbsup:


----------



## stefanb (Sep 22, 2007)

Umm ok.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

I always wanted a Kona...


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dialled Bikes Alpine*

I finally got tired of the snow, and made the 350 mile drive to Hurricane, Utah last weekend. This was the maiden voyage of my new all-mountain hardtail...the Dialled Bikes Alpine.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

That Dialled Bikes hardtail looks great.. is it steel?


----------



## Gambledook (Mar 10, 2008)

yer indeed it is

any idea how much the frame weighs, comes in black too right?


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Steel it is!*

Frame weight is around 5.5 lbs, and it also comes in metallic black...sort of a black chrome.



Gambledook said:


> yer indeed it is
> 
> any idea how much the frame weighs, comes in black too right?


----------



## Phil S (Mar 12, 2008)

My Cotic BFe in small.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My project is still a bit unfinished.









(I've posted the pic elsewhere too: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330873)

So far:
2soulscycles frame
Marz. 2004 Z1 FR
Mavic 721 on Marzocchi hub
Thomson post
Holzefeller bar
LX BB/cranks
Blackspire chainring and bashring


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Phil S said:


> My Cotic BFe in small.


did you have a bmw park before?

sweet rides everyone!!!
keep em comin...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Phil S (Mar 12, 2008)

zephyr11 said:


> did you have a bmw park before?


Nope, my last bike was kinda similar (Azonic DS-1).. How come?


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)

That BFE is so nice. Too bad the us dollar is so weak, cause I'd be buying one for sure... It's like $1,000 in the US for that frame...


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 1, 2007)

My Azonic AM hardtail
I would like to take credit for building it, but i can't. I did add that custom bottle holder though! sweet!!! lol


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Phil S said:


> My Cotic BFe in small.


Nice


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Phil S said:


> Nope, my last bike was kinda similar (Azonic DS-1).. How come?


my bad, thought you were someone else...



but that's def a sweet ride!
was half thinkin of staying on a steel frame, but it's really a little on the heavy side...

my current one is at 2.8kgs (on paper), i'm thinkin closer to 3kgs.
making my bike a drag to go up.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Attached Images


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

i feel the poorness man. i have my FR DH and AM in one bike. i just use an ironhorse yakuza bakuto for everything. including urban and DJ. it is almost exactly the same as that chimpira up there. 

Dropoff
X.7
BB5's 
fairly unimpressive but it will teke a hit like no body's bidness

it is really quite foolish


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

There can be only one.....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

DWF said:


> There can be only one.....


:thumbsup: 
I suspect yours is the only one in existence....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it yours? When are Knolly going to take it seriously?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Knolly is technology before marketing. :band:


----------



## AaronZ636 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my profile cranks and sprocket coming in the mail soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Drooling<<<<<<<<<<<<*



DWF said:


> There can be only one.....


Ive been considering pulling the trigger on one...BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

AaronZ636 said:


> I have my profile cranks and sprocket coming in the mail soon. Can't wait!


Nice bike. :thumbsup: That looks like a burly build for a Rockhopper. How's it ride? What fork are you running?

Ant


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hip said:


> Ive been considering pulling the trigger on one...BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


Me too, for a year or two now.... Unfortunately it is impossible: they are still not in production.

The Free Radical is a bit on the FR/DH side of things.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahhhhh I thought they were already being made. Soon I hope...


----------



## AaronZ636 (Jan 2, 2008)

antonio said:


> Nice bike. :thumbsup: That looks like a burly build for a Rockhopper. How's it ride? What fork are you running?
> 
> Ant


Thanks! The ride is good, though it weighs in the 32-33lb range, I can still throw it around pretty good. The fork is stock, '05 Marzocchi Drop Off 130mm. Doesn't really have much adjustability but works for now until it dies.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Knolly is technology before marketing. :band:


Well it's true. I would like to give it a try! But seems that's going to take long! Anyway I'm happy by now, I don't need more


----------



## ViciousD (Feb 18, 2008)

07 Norco Sasquatch


----------



## ningshao (Jan 20, 2008)

powder coated, matte finish stealth Cannondale F1000. waiting for lefty hub so that Lefty can be installed


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

sweet. you need the '08 bb7s that have the black caliper to complete it though! Maybe some black replacement chainrings too...great ride!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*update*

New seatpost, saddle, shorter/higher stem, higher bars.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That ride is awesome. That frame is on my list of future builds.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I HIGHLY recommend one.


----------



## Dom87SS (Mar 14, 2008)

its not nearly as nice as a lot of these rigs but o well. here is my update pics i just took.

it now has oury lock on, forte carbon ergo bar ends (i know im fighting fashion on this), wellgo mg-1's, rock shox dart 3 with pop lock, and a lizard skins chain stay cover. nothin crazy as this is my first MTB really and ive only had it about 3-4 weeks now.

*never mind the crappy background, it was last minute*


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Recent Upgrades on my Komodo2*

RF Dioblous Stem 70mm, Spank Lounge Bars 2" rise, RF Diobolus Cranks, DMR V8 Pedals, E-13 Chain Guide, WTB Clamp on grips....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hip said:


> RF Dioblous Stem 70mm, Spank Lounge Bars 2" rise, RF Diobolus Cranks, DMR V8 Pedals, E-13 Chain Guide, WTB Clamp on grips....


Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

Dom87SS said:


> oh and a new rear tube  cause i popped it yesterday on the trail


Nice :thumbsup: I just got my Rincon 3 days ago (olive colored) and I love it. They must ship with weak tubes or something because I popped my rear the first time I rode it and the front tire the very next day 'least you got a little more use out of yours.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

antonio said:


> New seatpost, saddle, shorter/higher stem, higher bars.


always love to see your bike...
just makes me weak in the knees....


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

antonio said:


> New seatpost, saddle, shorter/higher stem, higher bars.


Sick bike. Where do you ride?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I often go to HP (my fave), the Fells, Foxboro, GBF, etc., and try to make it to Lynn, Massabesic, Nam, KT a few times a year. I'm hoping to get the crew out to some epics in western Mass this summer. We'll see.

Ant


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

antonio said:


> Thanks. I often go to HP (my fave), the Fells, Foxboro, GBF, etc., and try to make it to Lynn, Massabesic, Nam, KT a few times a year. I'm hoping to get the crew out to some epics in western Mass this summer. We'll see.
> 
> Ant


I knew that had to be New England.

If you ever want to ride down in CT sometime, shoot me a PM! Sick bike!

Mark


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Here's my pile.


----------



## rockhopperrider (Jan 8, 2008)

*my rockhopper*

ya its awesome.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a DS-1 frame that I picked up for next to nothing. Everything else I had laying around or got swapped when I upgraded my FS. Right around 30lbs... not bad for the $$$


----------



## NameTaken (Nov 12, 2007)

Heres my Jamis Dakota Comp '06 (XC bike, but its a hardtail)

Never seen another...I love the carbon seatstays and the color. Stock except for front rim (Rhyno lite), and Wellgo pedals.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

rocky ridge with a revelation, 1x9, ritchey girder wheelset. Just back from a ride.
comes in right at 28 pounds.


----------



## alphado (Apr 21, 2008)

I just picked this up.


----------



## wadeok (Apr 28, 2008)

*Help me ID my Mystery Bike... Please!!*

Here she is in all her glory. When I went to look at it, the guy said it was an Ellsworth. Really?? For $450?? I said I'd take it sight unseen over the phone. When I got there, this is what he had. I bought it for the sake of nostalgia (for $350). But What is It really??
https://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn227/wadeok/90s%20Mystery%20Bike/

Someone has gotta know. Check the welds and under the seat tube. It's gotta be tell tele. If you know where to look... I clearly don't!!

Thanks
Drake


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

wadeok said:


> Here she is in all her glory. When I went to look at it, the guy said it was an Ellsworth. Really?? For $450?? I said I'd take it sight unseen over the phone. When I got there, this is what he had. I bought it for the sake of nostalgia (for $350). But What is It really??
> https://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn227/wadeok/90s%20Mystery%20Bike/
> 
> Someone has gotta know. Check the welds and under the seat tube. It's gotta be tell tele. If you know where to look... I clearly don't!!
> ...


Dude- we need a login to view it. Maybe try and add it to your post?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## wadeok (Apr 28, 2008)

*No password needed now I hope... Sorry*

No password needed now I hope... Sorry


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

*my ride*




























chris king: headset, front 20mm hub, rear HD hub
magura julie bat brakes
thomson stem & seatpost
mavic 721 rims dt spokes
pike 426 (the strongest pike)
xt cranks 180mm
wtb saddle
easton havoc handlebar
jagwire ripcord cables
xt shadow rear derailleur, xt cassette
xt fr derailleur
xt shifters
odi ruffians with alu end cap
salsa seatclamp
maxxis highrollers 2.35
intense freeride tubes


----------



## sass3g (Apr 27, 2008)

here's my 06 specialized hardrock comp. only thing ive done is the pedals.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

...seems like I remember that unusual rear dropout on early 90's Cannondales.



wadeok said:


> No password needed now I hope... Sorry


----------



## The Rooster (Feb 27, 2007)

*Sinister Ridge*

I'll play - here are some fresh pics of my beloved Sinister.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

The Rooster said:


> I'll play - here are some fresh pics of my beloved Sinister.


nice looking ride


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

markymark said:


>


me likey!!!
more pics pls!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Just picked it up!


----------



## Dom87SS (Mar 14, 2008)

silver TBSS :thumbsup: almost bought one this year, but am holding out for a G8 now 

sorry back on topic


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

My latest ride and i'm loving the geometry alot.














































oh..... and this


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I love King hubs


----------



## wadeok (Apr 28, 2008)

.What model/ year did this picture come from please? I think you have solved my mystery


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 12, 2005)

wadeok said:


> Here she is in all her glory. When I went to look at it, the guy said it was an Ellsworth. Really?? For $450?? I said I'd take it sight unseen over the phone. When I got there, this is what he had. I bought it for the sake of nostalgia (for $350). But What is It really??
> https://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn227/wadeok/90s%20Mystery%20Bike/
> 
> Someone has gotta know. Check the welds and under the seat tube. It's gotta be tell tele. If you know where to look... I clearly don't!!
> ...


It's a "Can-of-ale" ... no one else has ever done welds in that fashion. No one else (in legit bike circles) has ever needed to hide their welds with bondo...Etc...quite so blatently(sp?).

Yep ... got yourself a classic ...


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cannondale*

This was a full suspension bike...1992 Delta V, if I recall correctly.



wadeok said:


> .What model/ year did this picture come from please? I think you have solved my mystery


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

drewdoeboy said:


> Just picked it up!


I have a year older version of yours....hoping to eventually get it near that level, plan on riding this frame until it cracks

Though im going to have to spend less on a fork, Fox is out of my budget for now, did you pick yours up used?


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

no i picked it up brand new. I think im going to let it go and get a specialized stumpy disc. i just dont like the geometry too much. the more and more i ride it the less i think it fits me.


----------



## mattman122 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know its dirty but i didnt have time to clean it.
Rockhopper Pro Disc
Lo Pro Mag 2 specialized pedals
Cateye enduro comp.
other than that its stock for now


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*My hardtail*

I love the way this bike puts up with me.

Frame: 2008 Kona Blast
Fork: 2008 Dart2
Brakes: Hayes mechanical
Cranks: XT
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Pedals:Grunge
Stem: Kona 110mm
Handlebar: Monkeylite carbon
Seatpost: Kona
Saddle: WTB Power V Comp
Bottom Bracket: XT hollow tech 
Cassette: Shimano 9 speed 11-32
Headset: Kona 
Grips: lock on's
Tires: Maxxis Ignitors 26x2.5"
Wheels: Double track's laced to shimano hubs
Weight: 26 lbs.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*my kona again*

This is better pic


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Addict
> 
> 203s weren't needed, back to the 160s.
> Avid J7
> ...


If thats an AM bike, Im Arlo Guthrie


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

my bike  gettin some strokers for it soon cant wait


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## AWD_Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ How do you like the five-0 so far? I am really considering getting one, but there are not many reviews on them.


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

AWD_Tiger said:


> ^^ How do you like the five-0 so far? I am really considering getting one, but there are not many reviews on them.


I just got it and have only been out once, so I can't give you too much feedback yet. It rides trails nicely and feels good going both up and down. I had it weighed at 33 and a half pounds. My only problem so far is some random chunk of metal that broke off the seatpost QR, but It still works fine. Also, the opposite shifting for the front and back is driving me insane (ie: left shifter uses the large paddle to gear up, the right shifter uses the small one to gear up), but that's all personal preference. I'll try and write something more useful about her in the next few days.


----------



## AWD_Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the response, I'll be looking forward to what you have to say once you get in some more rides!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

not sure if this qualifies as all mountain. I'd call it "XC bike with some modifications to go faster down hill" - sort of a counterbalance for my overweight freeride bike.

With the 70mm stem it is a blast on singletrack, feels a lot like a 4X racer. Fork is an old and flexy psylo, 85-125mm, seems to fit best if set to 100mm or less, no matter if up or down hill.


----------



## diamondback_hardtail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my '08 Diamondback response sport. Bone stock except for the blackburn front and rear lights and a set of redline alloy platform pedals(Because I snapped one of the original ones in half). I have riden the bike about 800miles since christmas of '07 and the only other problem was the front deraileur shifter broke, but not a necessity. Overall for only $450 it has been a great ride and has the looks to boot.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

What's with the lights?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> What's with the lights?


Night riding I'm sure.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> What's with the lights?


That's a tough one... i'd hazard a guess and say riding at night maybe?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

hmm no ****. I was referring to the size of those things


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 12, 2005)

MFDOOM said:


> I just got it and have only been out once, so I can't give you too much feedback yet. It rides trails nicely and feels good going both up and down. I had it weighed at 33 and a half pounds. My only problem so far is some random chunk of metal that broke off the seatpost QR, but It still works fine. Also, the opposite shifting for the front and back is driving me insane (ie: left shifter uses the large paddle to gear up, the right shifter uses the small one to gear up), but that's all personal preference. I'll try and write something more useful about her in the next few days.


I have owned a Five-O for about 60 days. I did not buy the complete stock bike... although after putting one together I would probably buy it complete now -- and just replace the wheelset and the components with those of my preference and save a few $$. I have equipt mine with Race Face Evolve crank, Sram Cassette, XT shifters - front derailleur - rear derailleur, Race Face Evolve bar, Avid mech disc's with RightOn cables and housing, Full length shifer cable housing, SunRingle wheelset-1750+/-grms(burly but reasonably lite), Kenda Nev's @ 2.3, thomson post and stem. I installed a RochShox Revelation 130mm fork - which changed the head angle a bit and quickened up the handling a bit I am sure -- but I like it! Looking at the specs I thought the head angle had a lot of room to play without significant negative effect... and I wanted to increase climbing ability, as I negotiate (up and down) steep terrain a lot. It weighs in right at 28lbs without pedals.

I prefer hardtails... and currenty my other bikes are a Kona Kula (sub 24lbs) and a Kona Kula 2-9(28lbs+/-) - both of which I love. The Five-O is a very good alround bike. It climbs very well, not as well as either of my other two hardtails - but then that's not what it is specifically built for... It seems to acquire a great deal of traction when climbing steep tech terrain -- again not as good as the 29er, but a bit better (with less hardtail pedal pressure and body english manipulation required) than the lighter Kula 26er. It is pretty quick and likes technical terrain ... The bike loves speed - straight or curvy, downhill or level. Feels very solid going over anything, wheelies easily, manuals easily - although it's solid construction may shake your bones a bit when the rear comes over. The bike also just feels great in the air - frankly it just loves to fly, and seems to land "on it's feet" with a confident, solid but not harsh feeling everytime. It feels solid and burly at all times although it is pretty light -- it is a very confident inspiring ride. I like the bike a lot ... and intend to use it this summer for many epic length rides ... I have set it up so that very little can go wrong in the back country that couldn't be easily dealt with and then ridden home.

I think it would fill the role of a great little AM hardtail very nicely for most anyone...

Cheers... Dave


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Huph said:


> Just bought this second hand.
> 
> Slacked out (68 degree) head angle, Chromo frame - going to build it up with 20mm forks and use it for smashing through stuff.
> 
> ...


Just dropped my Slacker frame off at a mates work to get it powdercoated- been sitting in my garage for about a year while I've hoarded all the bits for it, and sorted out getting reproductions of the sticker kit, which has been out of production for about 5 years!

Watch this space. :thumbsup:


----------



## diamondback_hardtail (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, cheap lights for a cheap bike. The rear light isnt all that big really im just a horrible photographer, and the front one is actually rather large but like I said it was inexpensive.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

*Bionic Antelope*

92' Trek 830 Antelope - True Temper, Double Butted, chromoly, 20' Frame 
Canondale 6061-T6 butted Handle bars
Forte Goose neck
XT Flippy Brake/shifters
FSA Orbit headset
Manitou R7 Elite Suspension fork
DT Swiss Cerit hubs
Mavic 317 disc rims
XT HollowTech-2 crankset
SRAM 2008 PG-990 Power Glide II Cassette
decades old Brooks seat
Cane Creek G-3 ThudBuster seat post
Avid BB-7 disc brakes
Brake Therapy adapter
XT Rapid rise, long cage rear derailer
LX front derailer.
Big Kahuna 2.10 tires
Total weight- (29 lbs on the nose)


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Dinosaurs reborn, that's some Jurassic Park **** lol!
nice though, how much did the brake therapy adapter set you back??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> hmm no ****. I was referring to the size of those things


 :arf:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> Dinosaurs reborn, that's some Jurassic Park **** lol!
> nice though, how much did the brake therapy adapter set you back??


LOL  ...I'm kinda Jurasic Park myself (27 years older than the bike). I can still Kick Rocks though! The brake Therapy was $150.00 but Really, Really, solid and light weight, So it was worth it to me.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Couple more views of the Flintstone Raptor :eekster:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Is that a Steel frame?


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Is that a Steel frame?


I don't think aluminum was even invented back then. I mean.. Coke came in a glass bottle.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

I'm 59 now and I built this bike to push me to 60.So far so good.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

michaelblade said:


> I'm 59 now and I built this bike to push me to 60.So far so good.


Is that a total rebuild? How about a component list? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

*GF Tassajara 08*

Bone stock, except for ODI Rogue lock-on grips.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

uzhas said:


> Bone stock, except for ODI Rogue lock-on grips.


nice looking ride :thumbsup:


----------



## hopex0 (May 4, 2008)

scrublover said:


> Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame, 05 RS Pike Team, Hope/King wheels, Race Face/SRAM/Shimano mixed drive bits, Avid Juicy-5 brakes. Thomson stem/ProTaper bar/Gravity Dropper Descender post. (makes the bike even better!) Tires vary.
> 
> I love this bike. It does it all. Got the frame for about half his regular price; not custom to me but, it was _exactly _what I wanted when shopping, and still is. At least for a hardtail.


Nice a$$ suspension
:lol:


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Marin*

Frame: Marin B17
Fork: Marz Drop Off 2
Front DR: XT
Rear DR: XTR
Cass; XT 8 spd
Cranks: 175 LX 32/22 RF Bashguard
Shifters: XTR
Brakes: Shimano Mech
F Hub: 20mm
R Hub: Standard
Cables:XTR
Pedals:Shimano M545

Live update: My dog was pulling me on my skateboard,slipped on some leaves and went down hard on my back.I'm ok but it reminds me that I need to get full body armor for FR .I'll be hurting for over a week. Perla is a frizbee catcher champ and she is fine.Here's a picture of her.She's 10 yrs old plus a few months.


----------



## german69 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bike*

This is my new 2007 Jamis Komodo 2.0. Greatest bike ever! Totaly stock.
SR Duro DJ-D fork
WTB Dual Duty FreeRide rims
Maxxis HansVenture tires
Shimano Deore rear
Hayes Sole hydraulic disc brakes.

I will Give some action shots later on.


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

YAHARR!! SHE BE DONE!!

An N-Zone Slacker (New Zealand made steel hardtail, circa about 2000 but still going hard), Freshly powdercoated and re-stickered.

Running Fox 32 Van R 130 forks,
Sun Singletrack Rims on shimano hubs,
XT Brakes and X9 drivetrainey bits.

Just finished putting it together, unfortunately its now he middle of the night and pouring with rain.

Driveway tests have proved extremely positive. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

hot.:thumbsup:


----------



## hopex0 (May 4, 2008)

*My Bike*

yes im serious


----------



## friendzonehero (Mar 26, 2008)

Frame: 24" 2008 Giant Yukon
Fork: RockShox Revelation Air U-Turn
Rims: WTB Dual Duty, double wall
Hubs: Formula 32H Disc
Spokes: Stainless steel 14G
Tires: Kenda Blue Groove/Nevegal 26 x 2.1"
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1
Crank: TruVativ ISO Flow 3.0
Chain Ring: 22/32/42T
Chain: KMC Z72
Rear Cogs: SRAM PG830 11-32T, 8-speed
Bottom Bracket: TruVativ PowerSpline
Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Shifters: Shimano Alivio
Handlebar: Alloy 31.8mm, high rise
Grips: OURY
Stem: Alloy 31.8, 10° rise
Brake Set: Hayes MX-4 Disc 6" Rotor
Brake Levers: Tektro Alloy, 2 finger
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Gobi XM
Seat Post: Tamer Weekender
Bar Ends: Profile Design Brief


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

medium white 07 chameleon:
07 xt cranks w/blackspire mono veloce 32t ring
surly 19t cog
either wellgo mg1 platforms or shimano xtr clipless
185mm bb7s w/speed dial sl 2.0 levers
lyrik 2-step air
dt swiss fr6.1's laced to hope pro 2 hubs
fsa pig dh pro headset
thompson elite x4 50mm stem
easton monkeybar ea70 2.5 risers w/odi ruffian lock-ons
thompson elite seatpost and sdg bel air saddle
nevegal 2.35s or holy roller 2.4s


----------



## Bob Jones (Dec 8, 2006)

My Dmr Switchback

Pretty solid, basic build and it weighs in at about 28pounds (i think)

Frame: DMR Switchback 20"
Fork: Fox Vanilla R 130
Rims: DT Swiss 420SL
Hubs: specialized stout/shimano deore
Cranks: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano LX
F Der: Shimano XT
R Der: Shimano XT shadow
Stem: Raceface Evolve
Handlebar: Raceface Evolve
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Brakes: Shimano Deore
Tyres: WTB Velociraptor 2.1"
Saddle: WTB Rocket


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

After an early morning ride:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

your bike looks happy...


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha, well I certainly was. It was a fun day


----------



## mgood (May 27, 2008)

Hi.
First post here.
Every time I Google something for my bike, I wind up reading reviews from here. So I decided to register and log on.

Riding a "mountain" bike on the flattest land on Earth (go look up Llano Estacado) may seem a bit ridiculous, like city boys with their four-wheel-drive trucks, jacked-up suspensions and big tires that never leave the pavement. But each to his own.
I do manage to take my bike out and get it dirty. I've logged 366.4 miles according to my trip computer, probably 50-50 on road and off. Not much serious technical trail riding though.

This is my second Novara. I've had it a few years. It replaced a Novara Arriba that I bought in the mid-nineties.

















A dashboard view from the driver's seat:








Yeah, I'm a gadget junkie. I need some lights and maybe a GPS system. 

Frame: 2005 Novara Ponderosa HT, AN6 Aluminum, 13" frame (the smallest of four sizes they offered), Very Black / Colorado Red
Fork: Manitou Axel (Elite? Catalog says "Axel Elite", but it's not written on the forks.)
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 5 (Upgrade to disks is planned. Frame, fork, and hubs are disk-ready.)
Brake Levers: Avid FR 5
Cranks: Truvativ FireX 44a/32a/22
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Shifters: Shimano Deore LX, x3 front, x9 rear
Pedals: Shimano M520
Stem: Truvativ XR 3D
Handlebar: Truvative XC-AM Riserbar
Seatpost: Truvative XR
Saddle: WTB Pure V (Race? Catalog says "Pure V Race", but it's not written on the saddle.)
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS (What's a bottom bracket?)
Cassette: SRAM 7.0 11/32x9
Headset: WTB SC
Grips: WTB WeirWolf
Tires: WTB WeirWolf Comp w/DNA 2.1 26X49/54
Rims: WTB Dual Duty XC 569 x 17/541 ERD
Hubs: Shimano M475 disc
Water Bottle Cages: Blackburn Mountain Cages
Rack: Blackburn Mountain Rack
Gear Bag: Novara (I never leave home without my junk bag.)
Computer: Cat Eye Micro Wireless
Heart Rate Monitor: Polar RS200 (Just got it and the bike mount for it. Only used it once on the bike so far.)


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

mgood said:


> Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS (What's a bottom bracket?)


a bottom bracket is what your cranks are mounted onto...

heres a pic


----------



## mgood (May 27, 2008)

Thanks. I figured it was something like that.

I know what the other parts listed are (even if I'm not sure what a couple of the numbers and specs mean).
Like:
"Cranks: Truvativ FireX 44a/32a/22"
I believe the numbers are the number of teeth on each gear.
Likewise:
"Cassette: SRAM 7.0 11/32x9"
I'm pretty sure that the x9 means there are nine gears. And I'm guessing that 11/32 indicates the number of teeth on the smallest and largest gear.

"Tires: WTB WeirWolf Comp w/DNA 2.1 26X49/54
Rims: WTB Dual Duty XC 569 x 17/541 ERD"
Once, when shopping for tires, I learned what all that crap meant. I've forgotten much of it. But next time I need tires or shop for wheels, I'll probably take the time to learn it again.


----------



## jac114 (May 28, 2008)

My Gt Avalanche 2008 well It was one in january when I bought it.. not much of the original left









http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2075599/

Spank royala gold oversize bars
Raceface evolve 70mm oversize headset
Rockshox Tora 85-130mm Solo air forks
Planet-x Gold headlock
Lizard skins peaty lock on grips white
Hygia Elite gold hydraulic brakes
Rodi DH wheels white with black spokes
A2Z gold QR Skewers
Aligator Gold braided fully sealed gear cables
Custom made 1 off Bashring
Continental explorer tyres
Welgo v8 copy peddle


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

mgood said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I know what the other parts listed are (even if I'm not sure what a couple of the numbers and specs mean).
> Like:
> ...


yea your right about the cranks and cassette and the tire the 26 is how big the tire is and 2.1 is how many inches wide it is not too sure about the rims but im sure its the same princable :thumbsup:


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

fisherdude4eva said:


>


mmm dat bikes well nice


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

fisherdude4eva said:


>


I think they spelled Gary Fisher wrong on the down tube:thumbsup:


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

*My New Trek*

It wasn't my first choice, but damn, it was FREE! Got it with AMEX points...

I have to admit, it makes me smile when I ride it, and that's what it's all about.  I love the frame, and plan to upgrade components as I break them. Mostly stock for now, with new WTB Rocket Pro V saddle and Shimano M647 clipless platforms. New tires as soon as these wear down a bit. And by the way, i took off the reflectors since I took the pic 

I would appreciate your input/suggestions on how to improve the bike.









Frame: 21.5 inch 08 Trek Alpha Aluminum Black
Fork: RockShox Dart 3
Brakes: Avid BB5 Mechanical Disc
Crankset: Shimano M442
F Derailleur: SRAM X5
R Derailleur: SRAM X5
Pedals: Shimano M647 
Stem: Bontrager Sport
Handlebar: Bontrager Crowbar Sport
Seatpost: Bontrager Sport
Saddle: WTB Rocket Pro V
Bottom Bracket: ?
Casette: SRAM PG950 11-34, 9 speed
Headset: Aheadset Slimstak w/semi-cartridge bearings, sealed
Grips: Oury
Tires: Bontrager Jones ACX, 26x2.1"; 27 tpi
Wheels: Shimano M475 disc hubs; Bontrager Ranger rims
Weight: ?


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

Roswell52 said:


> It wasn't my first choice, but damn, it was FREE! Got it with AMEX points...
> 
> I have to admit, it makes me smile when I ride it, and that's what it's all about.  I love the frame, and plan to upgrade components as I break them. Mostly stock for now, with new WTB Rocket Pro V saddle and Shimano M647 clipless platforms. New tires as soon as these wear down a bit. And by the way, i took off the reflectors since I took the pic
> 
> ...


Nice bike! my amex doesn't seem to give me bikes what is your secret?

That seems like a lot of steerer tube sticking out but I don't rock a 21'' bike :thumbsup:.


----------



## alestr9s (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is my recently finished Chameo!





Santa Cruz Chameleon Large '07
Fork: Fox Vanilla R 140mm
Shifters, Derailleurs : Full XT
Crankset: Shimano XT '08
Brakes: Shimano XTR (front), Shimano XT (rear)
Rims: Sun SOS
Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.5
Pedals: Shimano DX M647
Headsets: Ritchey WCS
Saddle: WTB ProGel
Seatpost: NC-17 Empire Pro
Handlebar: a simple PRO


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Chameleon! where'd you live though is that n oil refinery?


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nice Chameleon! where'd you live though is that n oil refinery?


Looks like it's for cement or maybe grain,kind of reminds me of home.

Nice bike by the way!


----------



## alestr9s (Sep 21, 2007)

CRed said:


> Looks like it's for cement or maybe grain,kind of reminds me of home.
> 
> Nice bike by the way!


Wow that's quite a guess!

It is the biggest cement factory in Greece... It's pretty ugly and awfull but imposing at the same time... The matter is that it's destroying a wonderfull, full of trees and paths, hill....


----------



## full_circle (May 6, 2008)




----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well it says post up yours but I'm going to ignore that:


----------



## firerat (May 27, 2008)

*1997 Schwinn Homegrown LXT*

Just picked this one up, this brings my homegrown count to 2.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Retrotastic!


----------



## coldblooded25 (May 24, 2008)

08 rockhopper pro disc.


----------



## 0range (Dec 1, 2006)

I updated my BFe
Thomson seatpost
Fizick Zeak
Hope proII - mavic 729
Maxxis Minion 2.7 42a


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

0range said:


> I updated my BFe
> Thomson seatpost
> Fizick Zeak
> Hope proII - mavic 729
> Maxxis Minion 2.7 42a


hoat


----------



## Notorious-J (Jun 10, 2008)

I know it's not much to look at but I like it. I bought the Raleigh complete in '98 or '99 and have since put around $3000 into it in various part and labour. Gone through 3 sets of shocks, countless rubber (tubes included of course), two bottom brackets, 4 sets of brake pads, 2 computers, 3 wheels, 2 seat posts, 2 sets of brake components, a pair of grips and one head set. Thant just what I can recall in the past 10 years or so. I bought it from Liberty! Bicycles or Cyclepath (LBS) back then. They treat me right, they're great people.
I know it's a little dirty but I havn't had a chance to clean it since I got caught in the rain 2 days ago. I call it "Ike", by the way.

Frame: 1998 Raleigh Serengeti
Fork: 2007 Rock Shox Tora 302's
Brakes: Shimano Deore XT
Cranks: Shimano A
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Good 'ol Wellgo's
Stem: Zoom
Handlebar: Zoom
Seatpost: Shock Post, can't remember what.
Saddle: Specialized Gel
Bottom Bracket: Titanium something or other
Cassette: unknown from crappy steelie
Headset: FSA Orbit
Grips: New but unknown. They're OK.
Tires: Specialized Hardrockers (26x1.95)
Wheels: Unknown steelies (Spinergy 4-spoke CF destroyed in accident Aug. 06)
Weight: Guessing 25ish lbs.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's mine, not strictly all mountain but its what I use regardless as I'm not really a hucker.
Spec 18" On-One ScandAL
XT crank with Raceface rings, X9 shifters and rear mech (front is XT) Hayes Stroker trail brakes, Crossmax wheels, CK headset, Fox TALAS RL at 130mm and a mix of Ritchey WCS and other bits for the rest.
Tyres are 2.35 Nevegal in the back and a Spesh Enduro 2.3 up front.


----------



## belvedere86 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine: Merida Gustav TFS

specs: everything Deore except rear derailleur XT

fork : Magura Menja 85 mm XC
breaks : magura HS 11


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd post that on the XC forum...
what the **** are those brakes???
hydraulic vbrakes?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> what the **** are those brakes???
> hydraulic vbrakes?


Very observant there Watson.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found out they existed....


smartass


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> Just found out they existed....
> 
> smartass


:cornut::ciappa::cornut:

All good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## heckler2 (Sep 18, 2007)

My Cotic bfe.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Just found out they existed....
> 
> smartass


As someone who was riding mtbs when they came out, and used them extensively, it _is_ kind of funny.

If you lived in an area where it was almost perpetually wet, like NW Washington, those Magura rim brakes were the *only* brake going that you could count on to stop you year 'round. Sure were hell on rims, though 

Magura still makes them, and more than a few trials riders I know use them. And guys like belvedere86 who are happy with rim brakes.


----------



## heckler2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ooops try that again.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

heckler2 said:


> Ooops try that again.


That is a damn fine ride.


----------



## heckler2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## kidcurry73 (Jun 25, 2007)

2007 Escape Comp


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

ghetto Ridge


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's my 07 Transition Vagrant. Size L
Domain 318 fork
X9 drivetrain
FSA Gap cranks
Transition Rev. wheelset
Maxxis tires
Mallet pedals
E13 DRS
FSA stem and bar
Hayes 9 brakes

34 lbs. 13 oz


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet Vagrant!!!

here's mine, updated with new saddle (well, almost) and wheelset (FINALLY!!!)
only 500gm lighter but it def feels diff...
















































and now my brakes are getting CRANKY..

:madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madman: :madmax:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

What frame is that? 
sweet ride!


----------



## full_circle (May 6, 2008)

zephyr11 said:


> Sweet Vagrant!!!
> 
> here's mine, updated with new saddle (well, almost) and wheelset (FINALLY!!!)
> only 500gm lighter but it def feels diff...
> ...


that is a sweet rig for sure


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

full circle, luigiugueto; 

thank you.
its from NS Bikes, this one is the NS Core 08 (complete), but i swapped out almost everything cept for the brakes, handlebars, frame and fork. not sure if it comes in white though, coz i only see green and black ones now...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I looked them up, the company is from Poland?
they've got sick bikes though how much did your Core cost you?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

was about $1300+-, only reason to get it as a full bike is coz i didn't have anything to start with, yes they are from poland, and yes they've got really sick bikes...

frame only is relatively cheap, as it's a full steel frame, and not expensive steel...


----------



## Notorious-J (Jun 10, 2008)

1300 bucks for a steel heavy-weight!? What is it's weight, if you know?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

it's now at 15.6kg, bout 35lbs or so.
but i love how it feels now, perfect...
well almost, when i get some new brakes..


----------



## Notorious-J (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't ride a bike that heavy. Too inconvenient. Mines about 25 lbs right now and I'm still trying to lose some bike-fat.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Notorious-J said:


> I couldn't ride a bike that heavy. Too inconvenient. Mines about 25 lbs right now and I'm still trying to lose some bike-fat.


You're in the wrong forum.

Sweet build, zephyr!

Ant


----------



## Notorious-J (Jun 10, 2008)

antonio said:


> You're in the wrong forum.


Kinda, sorta. I just like my bike light so I can flick it around easier. I only have one so it's multi-purpose. Trail, street, dh and jumping (small jumps)...


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Something a tad unconventional:

06 Speshy Hardrock Sport
Shimano Hollowtech I cranks, single 32T ring
8speed crummy sram drivetrain
supergo launch wheels
formula oro K24's 160R 180F
2006 Marz 66SL set to 140mm travel

New head angle is sitting at just north of 69*, bottom bracket @just below 12.5"

It's hell on wheels is I've ever ridden it. Rolls fast, still rails corners, and the fork takes anything I can throw at it. Slacker angles give me better stability over the stock XC geometry. Great fun and just a little sketch with that bonty rear tire :nono:

Next upgrade: cranks that aren't bent because of crashes/rediculous power from mashing up hills :thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

antonio said:


> You're in the wrong forum.
> 
> Sweet build, zephyr!
> 
> Ant


thanks, yours is always spot on too!
:thumbsup:

brakes....
hope mono m4 le...
ando red....

  :yesnod:


----------



## DannyC21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is my hardtail. Its a K2 Zed 3.0 all stock except for the pedals which are Shimano M540 clipless.

I was wondering if you guys would consider this AM or XC? I ask because, I notice a lot people have mixed feelings about what hardtail falls into what category. I ride really rough trails and would consider myself more of an AM rider, but not sure since the definition of AM rider is so vague and openended.

Also, what would you do to make this bike more suitable for AM riding? I've only been riding for a few months so I'm still learning.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

You like steep, quick and technical descents but like to earn your way to the top, don't wear tights for riding, don't shave your legs and jump every once in a while. If your bike does all that and handles it. It's an all mountain bike. depends on you


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

it looks a little on the softer side of all mountain... myself I find the definition of an am hardtail is a bit burlier than a normal xc but it still has the ability to climb well the only thing I would do is to upgrade parts as they start to wear out otherwise that is a decent ride and the definition of AM is up to you


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


well said....
esp the hate tights and shaved legs part...

your ride looks fine...
ride it for as long as until you know what you want to get.


----------



## surfthedrum13 (Jun 17, 2008)

First real bike, work in progress:

•	Rock Shox Indy S fork 
•	Shimano stxRC HB-MC33 front hub
•	Shimano stxRC FH-MC28A rear hub
•	Weinmann ZAC19 rims
•	TekTRO (v-brakes I think that's the type they are, front and rear)
•	Sram twist shifters 
•	Bontrager saddle
•	Shimano STX shifters
•	iRC Piranhapro 2.00 tires


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Got Retro?


----------



## surfthedrum13 (Jun 17, 2008)

got money in the bank account still?


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I do!


----------



## Marcovis (Jul 30, 2007)

'08 Gary Fisher Big Sur. Stock with following mods.
FSA os-99 csi stem 90mm
FSA K-force carbon flatbar w/clear Oury grips
FSA SL-K carbon seatpost
E-thirteen bashgaurd
Crank Bros Candy sl pedals


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

*My Do-It-All*

Here's mine. Sorry for some of the pic quality though. Planning to take better ones. 

It's still stock-ish i know. But big things are going its' way. :thumbsup: So far i've only changed the tires, pedals and crankset. Syncros Gain and AM Stem making it's way in soon. 

Frame: 2007 Giant Yukon 14" ALUXX FluidFormed frame
Fork: 2007 SR Suntour XCM-MLO 100mm 
Brakes: Tektro IO Mechanical Brakes (6" rotors)
Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt
Front Derailleur: Shimano SIS (not in use anyway. single ring now.)
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera 8-speed
Pedals: Tioga DX Comps.
Stem: Giant Racing 90mm 
Handlebar: Giant Racing 
Seatpost: Giant Racing
Saddle: Stock. Apparently it's something from WTB.
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 
Cassette: Shimano 8 Speed
Headset: FSA (forgot what model it is.)
Grips: Stock
Tires: Maxxis High Roller Super Tacky 2.35
Wheels: Stock Alloy Rims (Pretty tough)

I love the frame though. Did AM/FR/DH with this bike and it still holds well. Except for some components though.

Washed the bike. This was before i changed my pedals and crankset.









Same thing. But with my THE sportline mud guard.









After some trail action.









How my bike look now. With the cranks and all. Don't mind the human behind it. And no, it's not me. 









Syncros Gain and AM stem will be on soon. They'll be white in colour. Juicy 3's going on.. Do you guys think i should get a Revelation or a Pike? Think my bike could handle the travel? Most of the bikers in my area said my frame could stand it, as it's oversized and all? Travel will not be exceeding 140mm.

Gettting Mavic 729's soon. And Sunline black grips to even out the white handlebar.

Cheers. Nice bikes you guys have there. Comments welcomed.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Big blue*

Well, I seem to have a picture of a hardtail AM bike so I thought I might throw it in the mix.
It's a Norco Rampage in Large, Travis Triple Intrinsic 180, Saint hubs, cranks, rear derailleur, Deore Dual Control shifters and brake calipers (they work as well as the expensive Shimano offerings, just a little heavier is all) Syncros deep cup headset, Race Face Diabolus bar, Truvativ XR 60mm stem, Ruffian lock ons, 22/32 x 11-34 XT cogs, Wipperman 909 chain, Mavic 325 ghetto tubeless to Hutchinson Python 2.3 MRC medium tires, Thomson post and old school Bontrager saddle. I switch between DX flats and Eggbeater clips so there are no pedals on it. 
It appears to weigh around 38 pounds, but there are no parts on it that I have managed to break so it suits my 225 pounds just fine. It climbs slow, but ridiculously well and you can imagine the descents are not an issue.


----------



## jdmd09 (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes I am sure you have no problems with decents


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giantkenny said:


> Here's mine. Sorry for some of the pic quality though. Planning to take better ones.
> 
> Cheers. Nice bikes you guys have there. Comments welcomed.


Sweet bike sounds like you on the way to a great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet bike sounds like you on the way to a great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks mate.  any suggestion on if my frame could take the extra travel?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

giantkenny said:


> thanks mate.  any suggestion on if my frame could take the extra travel?


dude... i wouldnt go anywhere over 120mm on that bike... A lot more to do with whether the bike can handle it or not... You're gonna mess up the geometry and it's going to suck pumping and through the corners...

btw, which parts of Malaysia are you from? I was from Penang... XD


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

I'n in KL dude! xD Heard the news about one Urban DH that's going to be held in KL? It's gonna be around October. CG, Sam Hill, Peaty, Athertons and more will be coming down. 

Hmm. I thought about that. But what forks can you recommend that has 120mm of travel, is as good as a Pike/Revelation and has around the same costs?

Cheers.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

giantkenny said:


> I'n in KL dude! xD Heard the news about one Urban DH that's going to be held in KL? It's gonna be around October. CG, Sam Hill, Peaty, Athertons and more will be coming down.
> 
> Hmm. I thought about that. But what forks can you recommend that has 120mm of travel, is as good as a Pike/Revelation and has around the same costs?
> 
> Cheers.


Thats sweet... wish i could go, but i'm in CA right now... lols... Really cool that Malaysia is getting into the whole DH scene... One day i might fly my race bike over and meet up with some locals and ride... XD

You could probably lower a Pike or a Revelation via spacers.


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

No problem man. Care to chat on MSN? haha. Yeah.. The scene is really growing. Just had the 3rd round of a DH competition held in Kiara today. Wet track, good stuff. 

Oh, and i could get these spacers from RS? or i'll just use the U-turn?


----------



## SimonMW (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's my new bike (although I'm still not sure of really what difference there is between all-mountain and XC!)

So here goes anyway XC or all-mountain regardless. I built it out of various bits and pieces after my last frame cracked.

X-9 mechs and shifters, BB7 brakes with SD levers, a tough as old boots Marzocchi EXR Pro Air fork 120mm (what can I say, I'm too cheap, or rather skint, to buy a new one), Halo Freedom Disc wheels and a load of other bits that go to complete a working bike.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giantkenny said:


> No problem man. Care to chat on MSN? haha. Yeah.. The scene is really growing. Just had the 3rd round of a DH competition held in Kiara today. Wet track, good stuff.
> 
> Oh, and i could get these spacers from RS? or i'll just use the U-turn?


You kids in Malaysia are wacked. ut:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> You kids in Malaysia are wacked. ut:


Pretty much...


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> You kids in Malaysia are wacked. ut:


Why's that?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

giantkenny said:


> Why's that?


mrperc basically lives at my house & is always over analyzing & never satisfied with what he has, sorry case of UGI. :rockon:


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

haha. i'm not suprised =P. Over here, we're quite satisfied with what we have. Anything goes, as long it works. I've did DH on a XC fork. As long as it works man.  

But now that the bug has got me, time to upgrade.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I would post mine, but its a crap dept. store raleigh but I like the frame on it. Rims are crap. oh, and I just ride in on our local trails here. it stands up to that stuff well.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zadey1234 said:


> I would post mine, but its a crap dept. store raleigh but I like the frame on it. Rims are crap. oh, and I just ride in on our local trails here. it stands up to that stuff well.


Post a pick dont be a wimp!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Fine I'll post mine


----------



## shredon (Oct 5, 2005)

Spec has changed slightly to pics.

Cotic Soul Large 853 steel
XT M761 Chainset
Mavic XC717 to Hope XC red. 
Shimano M520 pedals
Avid Juicy 7 brakes
Thomson seat post
Race Face Evolve XC bars 31.8
Race Face Evolve AM stem 31.8
Charge spoon saddle
Salsa seat clamp
Shimano skewers
Fox Talas 
XT M760 dual release shifters
XTR M971 rear derailleur
Cassette XT
Chain XT
Hope headset

Mainly built up out of sourced second hand parts as a winter bike. Has a nice steel springy go anywhere feel.

Shredon


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> btw, which parts of Malaysia are you from? I was from Penang... XD


Didnt know you were Malaysian. Good to see more here in the forum. :thumbsup: 
giantkenny : RS Revelation would fit fine.  you might wanna upgrade your shifter brake combo too in the future.


----------



## Psylas (Jun 1, 2008)

Not nearly as nice as some of yours, but it gets me out riding :thumbsup:


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

Jason Boi said:


> Didnt know you were Malaysian. Good to see more here in the forum. :thumbsup:
> giantkenny : RS Revelation would fit fine.  you might wanna upgrade your shifter brake combo too in the future.


hey jason. you're new in freeridemalaysia right? look me up man. same nick. xD

yeah, it'll fit fine. just worried about the travel and geometry. yup, changing brakes soon.


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

*New Old Rumble Build*

-
-
I thought I'd post my finished Rumble build. All work was done by me, except the frame prep (BB shell chase/face, HT ream/face).
-
-

































My goal for this project was to build a cheap, fun, all around hardtail to beat on. I wanted solid mid level components at low cost. I planned to make it a 2x9, but it would have required me to change some parts I already had, (BB/tires/FD) so for now it'll be a 1x9.

I wanted a little different look, so I chose white wheels/bars. The tires are overkill, but with no rear suspension, they'll help. They're also lighter for their size at around 900 grams each. Intense lists them as an "all purpose" tire. I guess I'll see.

Most parts were bought over a period of 3 months, and I managed to find a lot of good deals. I cheaped out on a couple minor pieces, but hopefully that won't come back to bite me. As usual, it cost more than I thought it would, but the fun is well worth it. This was my third bike build, and I'm into the whole process. Research, Buy, Build, Tweak. especially Build/Tweak. I haven't set the fork up properly yet, but I've been researching it, and I'll be pulling it apart soon. It isn't a great fork, but properly tweaked it should be fine for me.

Here's the component list:

Frame: 2004 Mountain Cycle Rumble Aluminum

Fork: 2006 Marzocchi Drop off-1 130mm, SSV, ETA, 20mm axle

Wheels: 2008 Azonic Outlaw

Tires: Intense 2.5 909 EXDC Lite Dual compound

Tubes: Continental Presta valve

Crankset: 2007 Truvativ Hussefelt 175mm, Salsa 32t Ring, FSA Clear Bashguard

BB: 2007 Truvativ Howitzer 51mm chainline

Cassette: Sram PG 970 11-34t

Derailleur: 2006 Shimano LX M580 GS

Chain: Sram PC 971

Shifter: 2006 Shimano LX M580

Cables: Shift-Shimano LX/SP-41, Brake-Shimano LX/M sys

Brakes: 07/08 Avid BB7 Disc, 165mm Clean Sweep Rotors, FR5 Levers

Bars: Azonic Strip Bar 31.8

Grips: Oury Lock On

Stem: Truvativ 60mm 7 deg Holzfeller, with Hussefelt clamp

Headset: FSA PIG, Two 5mm alloy spacers

Seatpost: Titec Hellbent silver 30.9mm

Collar: Kona Wingnut 34.9mm

Saddle: WTB Speed V

Pedals: Wellgo Platform (V8 copy)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chanorama said:


> -
> -
> I thought I'd post my finished Rumble build. All work was done by me, except the frame prep (BB shell chase/fase, HT ream/face).
> 
> I wanted a little different look, so I chose white wheels/bars.


Nice build with spares. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Molly55 (Apr 17, 2007)

problematiks said:


> Finally got around to build mine up (sorry for a slightly crappy pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me, what size is your Inbred. Looks like a 16.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a HT and it's not mine but there it is.


----------



## coocoomike (Aug 25, 2007)

here's my bike. been lurking for a long while.









Kona Caldera

Loving it!


----------



## chanorama (Apr 4, 2008)

*spares...*



dogonfr said:


> Nice build with spares. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! Hmmm, spares, how come I always end up with more spares at the end?!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chanorama said:


> Thanks! Hmmm, spares, how come I always end up with more spares at the end?!


Never too many spares. :cornut:


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

my hardtail too! (fresh from the trail )









on the road









& on the trail









Bike set-up; '03 M5 Specialized frame, Spinner Point fork, Truvativ X-flow crankset, KHS alloy stem & riser bar bar(pull-out from my KHS FS), Ritchey double wall OCR Pro Rims & Tires, Shimano Deore V brakes, Shimano Alivio F & R derailleur, Shimano cassette, KMC Z82 chain(again, pull-out from my KHS FS), IMO, an old & unexpensive bike which is still reliable in my every ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Not quite finished yet (brakes need some work, and then I will start fine tuning the cockpit).


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

More and better pics please perttime!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe after I get the brakes sorted... and figure out if the bar is good or needs shortening... and find a better background...


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

oldies but goldies....


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't believe I've posted this one in the AM section yet:

































































NOS Jamis Komodo Team frame
Fox Vanilla R Fork PUSH'd
FSA Orbit Z Headset
Thomson X-4 Stem
Thomson Elite Layback post
Easton EA 70 HiRise bars
WTB Rocket V Team Ti saddle
Odi Yeti Lock-On grips
Avid Juicy 5's 180mm / 160mm
Shimano Hone 2 crankset with steel pedal inserts
Raceface Race Rings 32t middle ring
Blackspire Blackguard inner guide ring
Hone/ Saint Bash
RF Diabolus Bottom bracket cups
PC971 chain
XT 11-34 cassette
Hope Pro II hubs
DT EX 5.1d rims
DT Comp spokes with brass nippy's
Kenda Excavator 2.35" DTC tires
LX 9sp. Shifter
XT Shadow RD

26.25lbs

Still not satisfied with the fork. It's great, don't get me wrong. I think I'm saving up for some sort of 20mm TA fork like a PIKE or a Marz 4x WC.
A good "all'rounder" for sure though.


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

*Push'ed Fork*

Hey I Remember seeing this bike on Ebay with the fork for sale DO you still want to sell it?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm...I'd probably do it for the right offer. You may have noticed that I cancelled the auction 2x. The second time...I felt bad about selling it w/o changing oil. I changed the oil and was blown away by how smooth and plush it was again. I decided to yank the auction and keep riding it. I'm kinda torn b/c I want a 20mm TA fork. PricePoint has a Nixon Super for 229.00 and I'm still considering that. I may still sell the Vanilla and do the Nixon. My only reservations are that the Nixon is 8mm taller and it's an air sprung fork. It wouldn't be quite as plush as the Vanilla, nor woul the internals be quite as durable. But I'm not a freerider, so the Nixon may fit my style nicely. I'm tormented.


----------



## rmcphers (Jul 1, 2008)

my specialized p.2


----------



## Windsorcycle (Jun 6, 2008)

Its My baby i use it for everything XC AM and even dirt jumps. I can't wait until my new wheels/ bb7s come in the mail


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

This thread became one of the best threads in mtbr!
Tons of gorgeous bikes! Hardtails rule!...
Anyway...Here's the first and the latest pic of my sasky, 
the upgrading in progress (as usual). 
Well, it's more FR than AM, but i climb everything with it!

Spec:
Frame: Norco Sasquatch 2006, alu 6061
Fork: Marzocchi 66 VF1 2004
Headset: Aheadset
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Brakes: Hayes Nine
Rims: Alexrims BH Pro
Hubs: DT Swiss
Shifters: Deore
Front der: Alivio
Rear der: Deore
Chain: LX
Casette: LX
Seatpost: Axiom telescopic seatpost
Seat: WTB Power V 2008
Pedals: Crank Brothers 5050
Grips: DaBomb
Tires: Maxxis ADvantage 2.4 front,
Maxxis HighRoller 2.35 rear
Weight: about 16-17kg=37lbs


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

nice ride


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice rides everyone, and yes i agree it's one of the better threads EVERYWHERE, to be exact...


----------



## Biknbryn (Apr 6, 2007)

*XC Racers*

Where's some XC Racing Bikes?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Biknbryn said:


> Where's some XC Racing Bikes?


Not many of them here, as this is the All Mountain forum.

Some people can handle pretty interesting terrain on lighter bikes too, though:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=364700&page=2


----------



## oink1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*One of mine...*

Hi peeps! First post after lurking for ages - Thought i'd throw in a pic of my HT _'goes everywhere'_ bike 










and yes - the Micra needs to go!

One-One 456 16"
Marz Bombers
LX HT ll, cass, chain and 160/203 discs
XT f&r mechs, Dual release shifters
Easton bars, post and stem
Lock-ons
M520 SPD
Fizik Nissene
X317/DT Swiss
Conti Speed Kings
FSA XLll


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice INbred!!!


----------



## oink1 (Jul 6, 2008)

MMcG said:


> Nice INbred!!!


 Why; Thank-you sir!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My Ironhorse DJ bike.


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Mine*

More freeride than all mountain I think


----------



## Nexeo (Jun 1, 2008)

Frame: 2005 Iron Horse Warrior Comp - AL6061
Fork: Manitou AXEL
Headset: Aheadset
Handlebar: Truvativ
Brakes: Avid Juicy Three
Rims: WTB Speed Disc
Hubs: WTB
Shifters: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Front der: NONE
Rear der: SRAM X.9 Medium Cage
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Casette: SunRace JuJu 9sp
Seatpost: WTB
Seat: WTB PowerV
Pedals: Wellgo
Grips: WTB
Tires: WTB
Weight: Not sure, don't really care.


----------



## wagon boy (Dec 27, 2007)

Nexeo said:


> Frame: 2005 Iron Horse Warrior Comp - AL6061
> Fork: Manitou AXEL
> Headset: Aheadset
> Handlebar: Truvativ
> ...


Did I miss something or is there no whole pics of your bike? Just bits?


----------



## Nexeo (Jun 1, 2008)

wagon boy said:


> Did I miss something or is there no whole pics of your bike? Just bits?


Uhhhh... the first picture.... its the whole bike... cant you see it?


----------



## wagon boy (Dec 27, 2007)

Nexeo said:


> Uhhhh... the first picture.... its the whole bike... cant you see it?


Dunno what happened, I am not getting a box with a cross in it or anything. I assume others can see it though? I might check it on the other computer...


----------



## Harlan (Apr 6, 2007)

*7th in downieville AM on this! who needs Sup.*









My wagonwheeled ballyhoo.
08 Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe 29er
Stan's Arch's on INine 
WTB Weirwolf 2.55
Cannondale Lefty spaced down to 90mm
XTR Drivetrain
Formula k24 disc
TIme Pedals
WTB Rocket V
Ergon GX1
Salsa ProMoto Carbon flat bars 11degree
Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost

23.6lbs at weigh in
49:01 on DH good for 9th and with the XC time gave me 7th overall.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

At play, yesterday.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that Millers Scrubs?


----------



## xnothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2008)

'08 Piranha (as seen above). Repeat post from Gary Fisher forum.


----------



## otannato (Feb 21, 2008)

*My first proper AM HT*

Here's mine..
An old frame actually, 2003 Cove Handjob.
Hand painted and just finished built her up 3 days ago.
As usual, the spec:

RS Pike Team Coil U-Turn
XTR Cranks, Shifters, Derailleurs, cassette and chain
Chris King 20mm front hub
Chris King rear hub
Syncros DS28 rims
Maxxis Highroller 2.1
Thomson Elite seatpost and Elite X4 stem
Easton Monkeylite DH bar
SDG BelAir RL saddle..

I don't know how it ride yet as I have not ride it on the trail except on the road in front of my flat, possibly going to change the bar to MonkeyLite lowrise bar as it's quite tall.
Funny thing is, people with back problem will avoid HT and go for the full sus, but me broke my T12 on my RFX and switch to HT!! Still have the body braces on at the moment.
Well at least it's a steel frame, it has springs "built-in"


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

That's sweet. I like it!


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

08 Iron Horse Sachem 17"


----------



## Oceaner (Mar 28, 2006)

Up for your consideration is my Marin B-17
It's just been through the latest round of upgrades including the fork, headset, wheelset and cranks.

Fork: 08 Fox 36 Talas R
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet Blue
Stem: Thomson X4
Handlebar: Stock ( The only stock thing left, besides the frame. )
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Shifters: Sram X7
Brake Levers: Avid Ti
Brakes: Avid BBDB 160mm 
Front Derailleur: Sram X-Gen
Cranks: Shimano XT 08
Pedals: Shimano 520
Chain: Sram 971
Cassette: Sram 971
Rear Derailleur: Sram X7
Wheelset: Mavic 729 with XT hubs, 20mm TA for the front.
Tires: Specialized Fast Track Armadillo.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

that Marin is nice
nice diamond-shaped tubing, nice angles
the question is: is it abusable?


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, it may not be a true AM, but it is a hardtail and it gets abused like one. And no, i don't have silky smooth Nair legs or tights... Just a little Trek 4500. New and Stock, so i still like it. Except for the seat, seatpost, tires, and need some clipless. Oh, and that goober water bottle holder.....All changing soon. An no, i didn't even want disc brakes... Sounds weird, but i'm used to the modulation of Vs, and discs throw me off. Quirky... yes. OCD... yes. Crazy...


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

2008 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc:


----------



## otannato (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanx!! Since the last pic posted, I have changed the seatpost to a 0 deg Thomson and SDG to Fizik Gobi XM... and possibly I will change the rotors to Hope floating rotors match up with my Stroker... and see how it goes...


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

*My 08 Chameleon*

Finished the build a few days ago and thought i'd post some pics. Med Chameleon, RF Atlas cranks, Hope pro2 hubs, King hs, and Avid Juicy 5's. EBB set low and 16.4 chainstays. Corners have never been so much fun.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

My Pre-Trek Bontrager Race Lite:


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Really nice ^^^^. My bro has one in his basement needing some love and singletrack


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Just realized.... This is the ALL MOUNTAIN Hardtail thread.... yet there is no AM Hardtail review section.... Does that make everyone that rides a hardtail some kinda of ba$tard biker? Or freak of nature? You all realize you don't even fit into a MARKETING CATEGORY?! These are the same people that attempt to and can make a cigarette attractive to an infant, and apparently there is no "place" for you in that kind of world. What can you possibly be thinking to believe a hardtail can climb a mountain and then speed down the other side? Ouch. Someone please tell me how this could have happened?


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

okay, n00bie question here, but what in your opinions makes an HT into an AM HT?


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

not really a noob question at all is it? That's pretty much what got me wondering how there can be an AM hardtail thread, when it doesn't appear to be recongized as a class of bike in the first place! Is there actually a manuf. that builds and markets a hardtail for AM? Or do they just add some beefier parts to surround the same frame design on a roadbike and call it a "mountain" bike? Kinda makes you wonder when you look at a pricetag doesn't it...


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

am hardtail: beefier frame, slacker head tube, longer travel fork, big tough wheelset. goes down fast and hits the big drops. lot of other little details, but thats the gist of it.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Qatarbhoy said:


> okay, n00bie question here, but what in your opinions makes an HT into an AM HT?


Banshee Scirocco
Kona Hoss


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

so chelboed, do those bikes fit the description given by cdburch?


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, the Hoss does. Freakin sweetride on anything with that bike. Never seen the Scirocco in action.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

AndysTrek said:


> ...you don't even fit into a MARKETING CATEGORY?!
> ...
> Someone please tell me how this could have happened?


ssshhhhh

I don't want to be put into a marketing category.


----------



## jdmd09 (Jun 28, 2008)

*09 Gf Marlin Disc*

Just got it yesterday Took it out this afternoon. Had a blast. Have fun everyone


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

are those OEM rims then? white is the new black...

next question: is a Cove Handjob better than a Trek 69er?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

My old Yakuza HT:



















Next bike for me: Sinister Ridge!


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

perttime said:


> Not quite finished yet (brakes need some work, and then I will start fine tuning the cockpit).


Who makes this frame?


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

strangerthanmilhouse said:


> Finished the build a few days ago and thought i'd post some pics. Med Chameleon, RF Atlas cranks, Hope pro2 hubs, King hs, and Avid Juicy 5's. EBB set low and 16.4 chainstays. Corners have never been so much fun.


So what do you think of the ride so far? I'm looking at one of these frames.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

joltz said:


> So what do you think of the ride so far? I'm looking at one of these frames.


don't even think. just get it. my chameleon is the most fun and versatile bike i have ever owned. xc, dj, street, light fr, am/trail, i've had it built for all of them and it was amazing at each. right now its built super burly for light fr and dh and i still use it for all my xc rides to.

and good lord does that bike rail the turns, its scary fast through corners.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

cdburch said:


> don't even think. just get it. my chameleon is the most fun and versatile bike i have ever owned. xc, dj, street, light fr, am/trail, i've had it built for all of them and it was amazing at each. right now its built super burly for light fr and dh and i still use it for all my xc rides to.
> 
> and good lord does that bike rail the turns, its scary fast through corners.


Aren't they supposed to be pretty stiff? Does this translate into a harsher ride?

I want something that I can use for the pump track, urban and some trail duty. The chameleon looks like it may work.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

joltz said:


> Aren't they supposed to be pretty stiff? Does this translate into a harsher ride?
> 
> I want something that I can use for the pump track, urban and some trail duty. The chameleon looks like it may work.


yeah its pretty stiff, but the extra feedback also means extra control. i get on a full suspension or a flexy ht and i feel like i'm steering a bus anymore. on the pump track with my fork dropped to 115 my chameleon FLIES.

also for pump/dj and urban, when you set it up single speed it feels like a 26" bmx. so nice.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> It's a HT and it's not mine but there it is.


That's a strong HT! Who made it?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gauss said:


> That's a strong HT! Who made it?


I just posted it up for porno purposes, I don't know who made it&#8230; :bluefrown:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Devinci Kingpin*

They are strong, but generally a pain if you want a larger rear rotor.


----------



## zbankk (Jul 31, 2008)

new 09' cannondale F5 after first ride


----------



## SimonMW (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool, Cannondales come with BB7's now?


----------



## urnotfast (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice Response. How does it climb?


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Right, I know Brant and his On-One's are popular over on the 29er forum. But I dont see many of his 26" wheeled bikes mentioned on the other forums. Well, here is my NEW Summer 456.
Geo is the same as the previous one (I had one in 'That' blue which I loved and regretted selling) and as I was missing my old flame, bought a newer more relaxed version. Here she is (my garage- maiden ride pics tomorrow)
Future upgrades are going to be a better wheelset and a set of Pikes...
Frame is blasted and then clear coated looks pretty cool!


----------



## mike7116 (Aug 10, 2008)

2008 Diamondback Sorrento

Brakeset	ProMax linear-pull front/Promax Alloy linear rear brakes, Shimano EF-50 levers
Shift Levers	Shimano EF-50
Front Derailleur	Shimano Tourney
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Altus
Crankset	SR Suntour XCC208, 28/38/48 teeth
Pedals	DB Platform
Chain	KMC-Z51
Rims	Weinmann XTB-26, 32-hole
Tires	26 x 1.95" Kenda Dual Sport


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice new 456! So that's just sorta clearcoat over the steel frame yes?? Sorta like how the old Gimps were done?


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, clearcoat over blasted steel finish. As per the Gimp. Head angleis (according to Brant) 66.6 deg but obviously that changes with A2C height. Much slacker than the 'proper' 456 and much better on the downs as a result. Front end is still planted whilst climbing, so it gets a big :thumbsup: from me!


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

i don't really have a good photograph of it, but here's a snapshot










Frame: 1994 clark kent F14 titanium
Fork: 1994 manitou efc
Brakes: deore lx cantis, w/ ritchey pads and diacomp levers
Cranks: synchros cro-mo
Front Derailleur: xtr w/ xt friction shifter
Rear Derailleur: deore xt w/ xt rapidfire push-push shifter
Pedals:shimano spd 747
Stem: manitou billet
Handlebar: scott liteflite at-2
Seatpost: synchros
Saddle: serfas dd arc
Headset: chris king nothreadset
Wheels: mavic sup 217's on bullseye hubs
Tires: ritchey zmax, ritchey force racing, avocet cross

= 24.5 lbs


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

*The Banshee*

Upon seeing the Banshee Scirocco earlier in this thread I fell in love.

Im getting one. Somehow.

What a drop dead gorgeous bike. Now how to shoe-horn it into a $1700 budget.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

StarXed said:


> Scirocco...
> Now how to shoe-horn it into a $1700 budget.


You can but it might take a while. No bling, just function. Look for bargains on stuff: I got a NIB 2004 Marzocchi Z1 FR for practically a steal when a LBS was getting rid of a batch of old stuff.


----------



## roopamapco (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re : Hardtail Thread*

Hardtails are bikes with rigid frames and suspension forks. Despite the ever-growing popularity of full suspension bikes, the hardtail is still the mainstay of mountain biking. They're reliable, capable and you get a lot of bike for your money.
----------------------------
Roopa

Utah Treatment Centers


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

look for Oem parts off display bikes and overstock stuff thats how im bouilding my bike right now


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

*Nervous*

I've built computers but I've never built a bike. But I figure they must be similar. Right? Right?

Kidding. But I would be nervous about building up a frame having never done it before. I don't know what parts are compatible with each other having been out of the mountain bike scene for so long.

That and I have nothing to ride in the meantime. Damn my impatience!

But...now that I've seen this bike Im seriously considering jumping into this project.

Anyway. If this conversation continues Ill set up a new thread. Don't want to hijack this one.


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

Im on my first build too and believe it or not it is alot like building a computer, if your into the hardware aspect you'll be fine with some research but my problem is i dunno the "Soft Ware" so the cables and shifters are gonna be a pain when i get to them. Shimano and Sram Components are usually compatible with each other. what i do is i go to my LBS and ask questions and just hang around with some of the mechanics.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've sort of built up one bike. I got the BB and headset/fork installed at a LBS (special tools needed to make sure the surfaces are straight). The rest is not too hard.


----------



## devalious (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey wait up for me!


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Aug 12, 2008)

boki-san said:


> i don't really have a good photograph of it, but here's a snapshot
> 
> https://boki-san.smugmug.com/photos/349885255_bsGMM-O.jpg


are you on vwvortex (turbo .:R32)?


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

StarXed said:


> Upon seeing the Banshee Scirocco earlier in this thread I fell in love.
> 
> Im getting one. Somehow.
> 
> What a drop dead gorgeous bike. Now how to shoe-horn it into a $1700 budget.


You mean this?  :thumbsup:

One of the best purchases Ive ever made to date.


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

Derek Zoolander said:


> are you on vwvortex (turbo .:R32)?


i am on the vortex, .. 'boki-san' ......... you?

on the mk4 r32 forum since spring of 2003, and by now, i am so burned out on the same old questions, and annoyed with a lot of the folks there, and their drama, that i lurk, but avoid posting at all cost.

i often chime in on the mk5 r32 forum, either to impart applicable wisdom, or else to tease them. they're so sensitive, and defensive, .. it's really fun.

i post fairly regularly in the rocky mountain forum, and occasionally in the photography forum.

i am also frequently in the shoutbox at rdefined.

_time to whore some pics, i reckon_


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

uhhhhh....kickstand???


----------



## devalious (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, the store threw that in. whatever anyways, i'm not going take it off. its real useful.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

devalious said:


> yeah, the store threw that in. whatever anyways, i'm not going take it off. its real useful.


if you plan to ride in the woods EVER you need to take it off before it either a) catches on something on the trail and makes you crash, hard. or b) pops down unexpectedly while jumping or going over some rough downhill sections and cause you to crash, REALLY hard.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

c) catches on something, gets twisted sideways, and goes through your leg.


----------



## jdmd09 (Jun 28, 2008)

*kickstands kill*

That kickstand will be TROUBLE man. Plus everyone will continue to crack on it,


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

jdmd09 said:


> That kickstand will be TROUBLE man. Plus everyone will continue to crack on it,


we only do it because we don't want to see someone get hurt.


----------



## jdmd09 (Jun 28, 2008)

oh I know actually from experience.The only reason I said people will continue to crack on you was b/c he said he wasn't taking it off. I wasn't trying to say we are all bullies and were going to make fun. Safety is and should be our main concern.
Be safe /have fun


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I got a fiver that it will snap off bounce off a rock spin up and spear his riding buddy in the eye. Then he will say "I should've listened to those Mtbr superheros"


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

WTB VelociRaptors, WTB PureV Saddle, EggBeaters. In the works, RaceFace 08 Evolve crankset, SRAM X.0 f/r der, SRAM X.O trigger shifters. Soon... whoohoo.


----------



## kn0bby8 (Jun 3, 2008)

Only an entry level XC hardtail but it's the only bike I got so it's AM for me!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

AndysTrek said:


> WTB VelociRaptors, WTB PureV Saddle, EggBeaters. In the works, RaceFace 08 Evolve crankset, SRAM X.0 f/r der, SRAM X.O trigger shifters. Soon... whoohoo.


don't waste your money replacing perfectly good drivetrain. If you wanna blow some cash, get a fork with 32mm stanchions and decent damping. The drivetrain will wear out just fine with use. Or ride the crap out of it, then get a nicer bike.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to the owners for letting me take pics of these lovely Ti bikes, a Charge Duster? (without decals) and Setavento custom.:thumbsup:


----------



## hula124 (May 7, 2007)

*here's mine*

My marin hawk hill...


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

nice marin


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Man that bike brings me memories, my first real mountain bike was a Hawk Hill. I got it when I was 10 and is still running now used by my little brother. Nothing close to stock but the frame is still intact.


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice. Anyone have the 08 Hawk Hill with the sloping tube? I've been thinking about getting a full squishy, but I'm a sucker for that frame.


----------



## GCRad1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Old School GT ZASKAR*

ALL MOUNTAIN - ALL CITY - ALL TRAIL - ALL RIDIN'
































*1994 GT ZASKAR - Made in California when GT was HOT!!!*

Please check my tread I started in the GT section: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445157


----------



## Dom87SS (Mar 14, 2008)

was a beautiful day out, so while out on a ride i took a couple pics of the bike. i recently added a few new peices to her. it has a new rock shox tora fork, avid BB7's, and a new slimmer seat. so what do you think


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## MrNutt (Aug 25, 2008)

Just cleaned it (this is the second time its been this clean, the first being the day I bought it!)

BOSH!!










Orange Sub Zero "Alpine"

say what you like, I ride it and I can assure you, its awesome!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MrNutt said:


> Just cleaned it (this is the second time its been this clean, the first being the day I bought it!)
> 
> BOSH!!
> 
> ...


Awesome bike!! :thumbsup: Tube fender is a great idea. :cornut:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

MrNutt said:


> Orange Sub Zero "Alpine"
> 
> say what you like, I ride it and I can assure you, its awesome!


Nom nom nom... that bike looks yummy.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

My Cotic Soda...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hadouken* said:


> My Cotic Soda...


Now that's refreshing.

What crown/adaptor are you using for the Lefty?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using a Project321 steerer adapter, with a Crank Brothers opium headset (for the low stack height).


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

MrNutt said:


> Just cleaned it (this is the second time its been this clean, the first being the day I bought it!)
> 
> BOSH!!
> 
> ...


my gawd...
just love it, i usually don't like blue colored frame bikes, but this is exceptional...

:thumbsup:


----------



## travo (Jan 20, 2007)

Heres mine.....







NS Bikes Surge


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

sweet bike!
what seat is that though?


----------



## travo (Jan 20, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> sweet bike!
> what seat is that though?


Thanks,
The seats a Fire Eye Backfire


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

New to me bits for the Hucker.

Added A 2007 Marz All Mountain SL1 and went from 8" rotors to 6" rotors.


















-mike-


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

radical lol


----------



## Uncle Hungry (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's mine. I am in the process of switching to a Prophet now. This one has a RaceFace bash,160mm bb7's and some Nevigals, dual compound in the rear and stick e in the front.


----------



## kkeith1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Just finished last night*

Frame: DMR Sidekick
Fork: 2006 Fox Talas
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Cranks: FSA V-drive
Front Derailleur: Gamut G25 chain guide system
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9 midcage
Pedals: DMR V8
Stem: Unknown 
Handlebar: Truvativ Holzfeller
Seatpost: Kalloy
Saddle: SDG 
Bottom Bracket: FSA MegaExo
Cassette: Shimano ?? 11-34
Headset: AHeadset
Grips: ODI Ruffians
Tires: Panaracer FireAM Pro
Wheels: WTB Dual Duty FR
Weight: 31 lbs


----------



## meatusmc (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is my 04 Haro Escape 8.3, before they turned to crap... Totaly stock except the mallet pedals...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i have never used myspace for pictures so i dont know if it will work but its an iron horse sonic xs, its small and old but i love how rigid it is. its got:
hayes hydro rears(custom mounted)
specialized forks from a hardrock
crank brothers clip-ins(forgot which ones)
shimono xt rear derailer
shimono 9-speed
and shimono hubs with sunrims
it needs a good amount of work still but i can beat a trek fuel ex8(buddys bike) up and down the mountains any day.


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, that Haro looks freakin nice. Seems to have a shite-ton of ground clearance at the BB... True or false? Must say its the best lookin Haro to date..


----------



## kidcurry73 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love that green Escape!

Anyway, I can not remember if I've put this up before but here is my Haro Escape...I guess after they turned to crap. 










This was taking the day I got it. Its been hauling my fat butt around for over a year and has been great as my do-all only bike.


----------



## muexm (Jul 22, 2008)

*2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc*

Just got it last week but I've been hitting the trails before Tropical Storm Hannah came. Stock for now but I will Make some serious upgrades real soon.


----------



## meatusmc (Jun 27, 2008)

The Haro has 12 inches of clearence at the BB...


----------



## cjeckert (Apr 18, 2008)

Base Bike: Felt Q920
FD: Deore LX
RD: Deore XT
Shifters: Deore XT
Brakes: Shimano Deore 180 frnt, 160 back, formula rotors
Chain: SRAM 991 Cross-link
Cassette: SRAM PG-990
Crank: Race Face Deuce XC w/t enduro ceramic bearings
Wheelset: Mavic CrossMax XL
Tires: Maxxis Ignitor set up tubeless 
Grips: ODI Ruffian 
Fork: RockShox Tora 318 135mm air, soon to be 09 RockShox REBA Team 120mm dual air
Pedals: Shimano XT
Weight:25.5Lbs


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

travo said:


> Heres mine.....
> View attachment 388359
> 
> NS Bikes Surge


nice!!!!
finally found another NS bikes owner here...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I love this thread. More pix please!
:thumbsup:


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

A few of my new (this summer) ride

2001 Cove Stiffee/2003 Z1/ Pro II xm719 wheels, the rest is obvious
Total price ....... £350
Not bad considering the entire wheelset/chain/cassette/FD are brand new 
































































In its current state on holiday in the french Alps:


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

On one inbred slotted drop out. 
Sram Drivetrain
Mavic EN521 wheels with sunrace JuJu cartrige bearing hubs
Fox F100 32 fork
Easton Vice stem and bar
The tires are brand new since I wore a hole in the sidewall of my pythons


----------



## awful biker (May 15, 2008)

I've seen a couple of these on this thread so I thought I'd add mine too.
Only upgrades I've made are bb-7 brakes and new levers to go with them and Time pedals


Me thhinks I posted to the wrong thread


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's mine..Mountain Cycle Rumble.


----------



## Manji (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

First post, showing my HT.








NS Society

// -M-


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


NICE!!!

how's the ride?
i have the slightly more FR ish one, the CORE complete.

really sweet lookin...


----------



## Manji (Oct 29, 2007)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> NICE!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

It rides absolutely awesome. Big difference to my old Spec. P.All Mountain with alu frame.
I really like the advantage steel frames give me. Handles very well in technical and gnarly terrain.
With the new Fox float the bike is lighter than Spec. as well, 27.8lbs to be more precise.

I was looking at the CORE (Surge as frame only), but found this more agile.

// -M-


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I just built this one last night. Getting to take it around the block this morning I already put a setback post and shorter stem on.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

what the hell is going on in this pic?


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

a lot of photoshop lol


----------



## taefoto (Sep 13, 2008)

lighting feels weird 'cause he used fill flash. no shooping here.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't photoshop my images, just used some puny little flash to fill in a bit, otherwise it's just contrast and exposure for me


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Groffball said:


> I just built this one last night. Getting to take it around the block this morning I already put a setback post and shorter stem on.


Is that a 19"?

How's the taller fork feel on it?


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Is that a 19"?
> 
> How's the taller fork feel on it?


Thats a 17". I actually just built up this bike so yesterday was its first ride. I like the taller fork on it. My other bike only runs a 100mm fork, I've tried a longer fork and just don't like it, but this one rocks.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Groffball said:


> Thats a 17". I actually just built up this bike so yesterday was its first ride. I like the taller fork on it. My other bike only runs a 100mm fork, I've tried a longer fork and just don't like it, but this one rocks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

Manji said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It rides absolutely awesome. Big difference to my old Spec. P.All Mountain with alu frame.
> I really like the advantage steel frames give me. Handles very well in technical and gnarly terrain.
> ...


thanks for the update.
think i need a new fork too...
mine's waaaay to heavy and too burly....


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

chelboed said:


> :thumbsup:


Awesome. I see you have zip ties around your cables, by chance is yours one of the ones with a backwards cable stop? Mine was. I really would like to at some point get a better fork for it. The one on it works ok, but has no adjustment really besides the travel adj. and is a little on the soft side for me (190lbs) I'm really debating between getting a 120mm fork or getting a bigger for that has a travel adjustment. When I built it up I was amazed at how light it turned out, aside from the brick of a fork on it. Its pretty light


----------



## Herm99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just picked this up last week, 09 Trek 4300...loving it!!


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Groffball and chelboed Sweet bikes.
I built up a black 04? Komodo FX with a 130mm Manitou Sherman fork for a friend of mine. It's a great feeling bike. I really like the geometry with the longer fork. :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Herm99 said:


> Just picked this up last week, 09 Trek 4300...loving it!!


The paint job on that thing is SIIICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

My Beater

























And my original hardtail/fixed fork...


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my Santa Cruz Chameleon

Specs:
Frame: 07 Santa Cruz Chameleon (L)
Fork: Fox Vanilla 32 RLC, 140mm
Wheels: Sun Ryno Lite, XT Hubs, 32h
Brakes: 185 Avid BB7's front and rear
Tires: Maxxis Minion 2.3
Cranks: Shimano Hone, 22/36/RaceFace Bash (converted 3 ring, 
should have got the 2 ring Hone, but it seems ok)
Black Spire Stinger (replaced the roller for one with bearings on both sides)
Pedals: Shimano SPD with resin cages (M somethings)
Bars: Salsa Moto Ace
Shifters: Some old shimano 8spds
Levers: Deore
Grips: Oury (non-lock)
Stem: Race Face Diabolus 70mm
Headset: Race Face
Derailleurs: XTR front and rear
Cluster: Shimano XT (I think) 8spd 11-30
Post: From a Specialized Epic
Seat: Sette Amp
Intellibell Hiker Warning System (on right grip)

I tried to keep this on a budget and think I did pretty well, came in just under 1300 I think. The frame was an 07 clearance from Phat Cycles, the fork and headset were a price point sale (maybe jenson, don't recall), same for the wheelset. The derailleurs, stem, bars, post and cluster were great ebay scores. Believe it's about 32lbs, but I hope to go ghetto tubeless soon.

Rides great - havent seen need to adjust it much of any. The cheap wheels hold up well, and I love the fork. I am 165 and ride with the med spring and a load of rebound. Blasts down hills, handles rough stuff well and climbs better than I hoped. I wouldn't hesitate to do some xc on it either, pretty comfortable. 

Nothing big in the way of drops (like just under 2' max) - so the med spring has been perfect, I still generally have 2cm of travel left. I hope to get it to Diablo before halloween. Never been downhill, but they are supposed to have some trails that are ok for hardtails now - I'd be game to try worse. I would put the heavy spring in for that.

They are my first discs, but I think the BB7's are awesome - I can pretty much lock with one finger; they seem to modulate fine. Though as people say, they squeal like Ned Beatty when they're wet.


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, that was phat tire.


----------



## Sally Scale (Sep 15, 2008)

*Scale 70*

Here is my Scale 70

I am an old hardtail rider who remembers rigid forks. 

These new fangled shocks and disc brakes are pretty cool!

I bought this Scale 70 because the frame is the same aluminum up to the 40 and the same geometry as the carbon version. The bike also looked very familar and feels like an old friend.

I chucked the Alex 24 wheels in the shed and mounted a set of Mavic Crosstrails with Kenda tubeless tires. Avid BB7 mechanical disks, levers and I moved up to XT components. The front fork was upgraded to a Rock Shox Race Recon Solo Air and I also added a Thompson Elite 0-degree seat post but kept the Scott seat.

Rides great, very responsive, likes to accelerate. It's a keeper!

Hung it on the LBS scale - just a hair over 26lbs as pictured. :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, now there's a 26lb rocket lol


----------



## Sally Scale (Sep 15, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> Wow, now there's a 26lb rocket lol


Back when I was a kid bikes weighed 50lbs and we had inner tubes that we had to blow up with our own hot air.

We also had to ride up hill both ways in the snow...but that's another story.

This ain't no rocket...it's an ICBM!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Sally Scale said:


> Here is my Scale 70
> 
> I am an old hardtail rider who remembers rigid forks.
> 
> ...


Are we still in the AllMountain forum?


----------



## Sally Scale (Sep 15, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Are we still in the AllMountain forum?


Are we in Kansas? LOL!

From what I have been seeing the "All Mountain" bikes are motocross bikes without the engine...

I saw "Hardtail, post yours" and figured this was home for me.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Sally Scale said:


> Are we in Kansas? LOL!


Yes


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

chelboed said:


> Are we still in the AllMountain forum?


I'll start wondering if someone posts a road bike...


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

hey ive done all mountain on a road bike.. not fun, that hardtail's alright by me


----------



## FlintPaper (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's my Iron Horse Yakuza Waka Gashira. Same frame as the pre-2008 Chimpira and Bakuto, but with a retina-burning paintjob.

It started out like this:










But now it looks like this:










I originally purchased this bike from Amazon (of all places) in a kind of offer I couldn't refuse situation. They ended up kicking an extra 20% off due to a bent derailer hanger (the customer service person didn't know what I was talking about, and just handed out a discount that sounded generous). Final price for the original complete bike was ~$300. I don't think I want to total up how much I've spent on it since then.

It's original purpose was something to bash around with at Bootleg during a bachelor party weekend. The low end parts spec really stood out though, and some upgrades were necessary. Currently the only original part left is the headset cups. In retrospect, it really wasn't that good of a deal, but it rides great now. The specs should be pretty easy to figure out from the detail shots below.

Hopefully this will help with the relative lack of good Yakuza HT (or Hard Tail, for indexing purposes) pictures on the forums.

And some detail shots: (click to enlarge)


----------



## BryceXPS (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## PinoyMTB2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

*08 DB Response*


----------



## Luke52 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine..

Fairly basic, but it's not bad for a first bike 










and in Action..


----------



## rodrigoono (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's mine... Banshee


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


always nice to see action shots!

:up:


----------



## FlintPaper (Dec 17, 2006)

I love the Banshee's.

If the damn Yakuza frame wasn't working out so well I would have replaced it with a Viento long ago.


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are the latest pics of my Komodo now that I've ridden it for a week or two and changed some stuff. I really like the Revelation fork on this bike. I can crank it down to 100mm and it rides like an XC bike or top it out at 130mm and bomb down a hill


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Some really nice bikes in here!

I feel mine is coming along nicely. Once I have my new wheelset on and a new fork next year, I should be about done. Just got the SLX RD last night. It got rid of my chainslap and the RD doesn't hit the chainstay anymore. Hurray!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


me likey!!!!

i'm sure it'll be perfect next year with those that you plan to add...
updated pics when it happens pls!


:thumbsup:


----------



## blinkyspoogle (Oct 9, 2008)

- cove hummer xc titanium frame
- middleburn crank
- raceface bottom bracket
- lx gearkit, chainrings & cassette
- hope mini mono disc brakes front & rear
- club roost hubs & mavic rims
- bomber forks
- fsa headset
- kore stem
- club roost bars
- wellgo pedals
- yeti grips
- extremely lightweight seatpost & seat (will have to check to be sure of brands)


currently in build.... 

pics up when finished 

this is my first post here btw, heyz


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*Another '08 Banshee*

Banshee rocks! Here's my Scratch set-up for SS AM duty. It's built-up with a mix of BMX and DH parts. I can literally ride this thing almost anywhere.















Tom P.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting, are those 24 in rims?


----------



## rodrigoono (Oct 3, 2008)

I think banshee is only 26", isnt it?
But it really looks like a 24"


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

doublewides!??!?!?


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*Scratch*

Banshee designed the Scratch and Morphine to be run on 24's, 24/26, or 26's. I wanted to run 3" tires so I went with 24" Doublewides, but decided to try the 2.6 Nokians first. Glad I did, as I can just fit the 2.6's with the rear wheel almost slammed. And although the frame would accept the 3"ers, I'd have to have the axle much further back for mud clearance.

I really dig this bike and the 24's. Drop the seat and I can ride this thing up/over/down anything - it's like a big BMX bike. Move up to full leg extension and I've put in 30-milers!

Tom P.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Been awhile since I posted !

Snapped this pic after a quick Post-hose down dryoff ride the other night.  Hoping to get some Slicks and a Gravity Dropper for Xmas


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Little old but strong bike.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Work in progress...should be finished mid-week:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

What travel is that 55? 140mm? 150mm? I hope it's not a 160mm.
That frame is nice! I had one, but since I'm short and I had a 16.5" frame was too big for me.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Gauss said:


> What travel is that 55? 140mm? 150mm? I hope it's not a 160mm.
> That frame is nice! I had one, but since I'm short and I had a 16.5" frame was too big for me.


Yah...140. It's kind of a tall 140 though with the 20mm TA and extra tall lower headset bearing. The frame was orig. designed around 120-150, so I figured 140 was ideal. I prefer a little slack these days.

I read somewhere that it was internally convertible to 160, but that's too much for this frame.


----------



## 1994Trek930 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pics of mine can be found in the Trek forum, in my introductory thread. Crappy pics, but soon I'll have better.

Anyway, the specs on it are:

1994 Trek 930 frame (16.5")
stock seatpost with Selle Italia Max Flite saddle - recently installed, pics show a '95 Trek 830 saddle installed
Trek System 2 stem and handlebars with stock grips
Shimano STX component group (all stock) - including RapidFire Plus shifters that work properly.
Rock Shox Judy TT suspenison fork with 1 1/8" steerer tube
Cane Creek Aheadset
Original Trek Singletrack Pro rear rim with original Matrix rear tire (forget which model)
Mavic 217 front rim with Specialized 26x1.95 tire (again, forgot the model) - bike had been converted to a commuter by the time I got it - had an off-brand front rim and a Kenda street tire.
Stock Trek System 1 platform pedals with toe clips removed - farked up my ankle a few weeks ago with the toe clips and worn out running shoes.
Cateye Mity 3 computer
Blackburn rear rack (MTN-1 model)

So, it's essentially now a 930SHX with a better than stock fork, and in black. My previous Trek was identical, just completely stock, and about 1.5" too big. Didn't ride it at all after 1995, since it didn't fit right.

-J


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

*All finished*


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice lookin Komodo and smart build. Have fun with it


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

*Heres my Komodo so far.... almost done*

Been seeing alot of nice komodos lately and thought I'd put mine up too. Here what Ive got so far... sorry about the pic its in my attic. I'll put up the finished bike pics when it gets done... tire tubes shifters brakes.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IndyJonez (Oct 8, 2007)

Nearly 3 hours and 30 pages later and I've finally caught up! Whew!

Great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

It probably doesn't qualify as AM and I haven't even gotten to ride it but I just today bought this from a very good friend for $100. It's seen some heavy use but still has a lot of life left in it.


From Trek 8000


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

updates with new brakes...
sorry, a bit of pic whore...


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^Love it! Reminds me of my bike but with different flavor and more bling. Very nice.


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> updates with new brakes...
> sorry, a bit of pic whore...]


What kind of frame is that? Here is my contribution to the Hardtail tread. My 2005 Mountain Cycle Rumble set up to concor anything in its path.....
















I love this bike and so does every body that i ride with. Enjoy
Mike G.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Yikes! that thing is tall. You should consider a flat crown and or a lower bar....eeek.


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

I like them tall, and becides the fork is adjustable from 175mm all the way down to 130mm. In that picture its in the 175mm mode. I usually ride it in the 150mm area.
Mike G.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

first off-i am 6'4", 280
Access XL frame-2.9lbs
Rockshox Reba SL at 80MM
Raceface Duece XC 120MM stem
Origin 8 Carbon riser
LX Rapidfire 8sp shifters
Avid BB7's
Oury Lock on's
Race Face DH post with WTB Laser V Ti saddle
Tru Vativ Isoflow cranks double ring with bashguard
29r CR18 rim with Deore Disc front, Maxxis Inferno front
650b CR18 rim with Deore Disc rear, Quasimotto rear
Deore rear drivetrain, LX front
Egg beaters
Cane Creek headset


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Champion of North Huron said:


> Here's my go-fast hard tail. Giant Formula 1 Composite. Just a little over 21.5lbs...that includes the pedals and bottle cages. Most interesting part may be the Paul's Components Thumbies...accept Shimano's 9sp drop bar bar-end shifters and convert them into retro-style top-mount thumb shifters. These are the lightest indexed shifters that can be run... but efficient ergonomics are sacrificed a bit. I've also got a Pugsley that I ride when speed is not the priority...and extremely loose or soft surfaces are. Two hardtails that are definitely near the ends of the two extremes.


How does that puglsey ride through the snow and ice? i"ve been thinkin about gettin one for winter riding in iowa.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

My hardtail collection. Both have seen AM and CC with a little DH and URBAN.



















The trek is a 1996 830. Mavic 221's laced to LX silent hubs. XT M System Cantis with CODA levers. Stxrc shifters, LX rear dre with Altus frt der. Sugino XD cranks on STX spindle. Bike gets alot more play than my stock 2003 Rainier gets. Gearing is 11-28 cassette, 24-34-46 chainrings.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

nice xc bike


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

lv4sndz said:


> What kind of frame is that?
> Mike G.


they call it a freeride ht...
i use it for anything...
but especially love it going down.


----------



## fzr400guy (Sep 9, 2008)

Well its not as trick as some of the other hardtails but it works for me.
Here are the upgrades so far.
1. Shimano Deore LX long cage rear derailer.
2. Shimano Deore LX front derailer.
3. Shimano Deore LX trigger shifters.
4. Avid TI adjustable brake levers.
5. FSA Carbon Kforce riser bars.
6. FSA Carbon SLK seatpost.
7. Q2 Carbon Stem.
8. Cane Creek S2 headset.
9. Rockshox Tora 302SL 100mm forks.
10. Sram Chain and 9 speed Cassette.
11. WTB Speed V Comp Saddle.
12. Panaracer Fire XC Pro tires.
More to come as I break or wear stuff out.


----------



## rodrigoono (Oct 3, 2008)

Updated with new rear derailleur and new rear wheel.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

even better is i ordered all my XT stuff and a new set of Race Face duece XC cranks today!


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> they call it a freeride ht...
> i use it for anything...
> but especially love it going down.


Im not a idiot , what i meant bye that was who makes that frame and whats is its name.
Mike G.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

lv4sndz said:


> Im not a idiot , what i meant bye that was who makes that frame and whats is its name.
> Mike G.


His english is poor  http://ns-bikes.com/


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

lv4sndz said:


> Im not a idiot , what i meant bye that was who makes that frame and whats is its name.
> Mike G.


might i say that you DID write, "what KIND of frame is that?"



anyways, back on topic...


----------



## stoo61 (Nov 2, 2008)

My Commencal Combi Disc 07. Just to get me back into biking. Hoping to get a Rock Lobster soon enough.

New to the forum, hope you lot can be of some use. 

This thread is porn, Im gasping to get my new ride and pimp it out.

Zephyr11....I love that bike mate, the brakes....are they M4's? I will be looking to get the red rotors too. Looked around for red brake hoses or such like, where did you get them? In the UK btw.


----------



## HTcoco (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow I like some bikes here!! I have a GT avalanche, completely upgraded.
I love how it looks and rides, but I have to change the frame for something more "all mountain".
I think about the NS Society, but do you guys have other ideas for a nice frame, can be in
aluminium, and has to be tough, but I don't really jump, just want a bike that can stand an
agressive rider 

here's my bike
https://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp25/HTcoco/IMG_0314.jpg

https://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp25/HTcoco/IMG_0740-Copie.jpg


----------



## HTcoco (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry, this is better.


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

Just finished the build about a week ago, really looking forward to rockin this rig

New/New to me parts:
Soul Cycles Sluggo frame, think its a 2007
RockShox Lyrik U-Turn Coil fork
TBC 32h Revolution Wheelset with 12mm rear axle conversion
Intense 12x135mm rear axle
FSA Gravity Light cranks 175mm
SRAM PG 990 cassette
Wellgo MG1 pedals
X9 Front
FSA FR 270 seatpost
Thomson elite x4 stem
Hope seat collar
ODI Lock ons
Maxxis Ardents 2.4

Previous build parts:
X9 Rear
X9 Shifters
Hussefelt DH-riser
Avid J 5's 185 front/rear
Azonic saddle
chain


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Now there's a bike i've never seen before.
Interesting geometry, I bet it can take any fork, even triple crowns?
Super nice bike man congrats


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

stoo61;

mono mini's only, 183mm rotors, red goodridge hoses...
can't fault them...


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

Bikes are made to be ridden... 
Ironhorse Yakuza Bakuto


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ride On*

Nice jump.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks but... i have yet to hit the biggest few there.


----------



## rewt (Jul 21, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Now there's a bike i've never seen before.
> Interesting geometry, I bet it can take any fork, even triple crowns?
> Super nice bike man congrats


Yeah, they are very nice, and they can take a dual crown fork. I ran my Sluggo with a 180mm Domain, and I used the bike for DH/FR. I was considering an older 170mm dual crown before I bought my FS DH bike.


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

*B-17*

here is my marin b-17, still a work in progress ... "what is that velvet"?


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*this thread is huge!*

bunch of fun toys on here. one more can't hurt


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

what do you think of that instigator? i have been eyeing it for some time - how does it climb?


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

*Here's an Am hardtail for sale*

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showprod...?product=27853


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you think of the B-17? i just bought one for my girlfriend. didnt even finish building it yet. how does it ride?


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

how does it climb? its a hardtail. I guess it could depend on what fork you use, I am void of warrenty cuz of that 36 I am running, oh well. I have it built at about the 32-33 pound range. its a great all around bike.


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

<img src= "https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/GrantHeppes/IMG_0005.jpg?t=1227501743" >


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

*Sars 11.8*

yo, sars, my b-17 is a sweet ride, the best hardtail i've ever ridden! super stiff and the geometry fits me really well. really versitle bike, drop the saddle and it almost feels like a dirt jump bike, great xc, but fosho aggressive all-mountain bike it is! i got mine set up with the xfusion "velvet", get that bro!


----------



## ozmaan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Newbie*

Relatively new with Mountain biking fever, so nothing too fancy, but heres mine:

Trek 6500 '08 - stock except:

Crank Brothers Smarty Pedals
Ergo Grips
Continental Mountain King 2.4 Tires


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

*Diamondback response*

My Diamondback Response










22 inch Kinesis frame
Rock Shox Recon 327 solo air fork
Shimano Deore Lx drivetrain (9x2) and hubs
Sram Attack thumb shifters
FSA Alpha crankset with bash guard
Wellgo WPD 823 pedals
Avid Juicy 5 brakes
Alligator windcutter rotors 203mm front 180mm rear
WTB SpeedDisc rims with 14 ga Wheelsmith spokes 
IRC Mibro tires
Titec Hellbent saddle
Titec Hellbent DH bars
Titec Hellbent Loc-on grips
Titec Big Al stem
every thing else is stock 
It weighed over 32 lbs when I got it, now it weighs 29 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ozmaan said:


> Relatively new with Mountain biking fever, so nothing too fancy, but heres mine:
> 
> Trek 6500 '08 - stock except:
> 
> ...


Pretty decent bike actually.. How do you like the Mountain Kings over the Bontragers? I've been looking into them, but I haven't found anyone who has actually ridden them. I was wondering about wear, cornering, and especially shedding. We had a thaw here, and my local trails were like riding on peanut butter yesterday.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Ted Wojcik Monkey Butt 29er in All Mountain garb!


----------



## dutchoven (Jul 8, 2007)

my dialled bikes alpine


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Raleigh Mojave 8.0


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

dutchoven;

i like that!!!

customed decals?
more pics pls!!!


----------



## ozmaan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Satisfied so far*



Barkleyfan said:


> Pretty decent bike actually.. How do you like the Mountain Kings over the Bontragers? I've been looking into them, but I haven't found anyone who has actually ridden them. I was wondering about wear, cornering, and especially shedding. We had a thaw here, and my local trails were like riding on peanut butter yesterday.


The Mountain Kings have served me well. I ride in varying conditions, and they handle the varying terrain. Good shedders. I've run through some sludgey muck and they've thrown it within half a dozen pedal strokes...put it this way, I've never stopped riding and had mud in my treads. The tires have a couple hundred miles on them and are showing no signs of wear yet. Great traction, especially on some of the rock gardens I hit around here.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ozmaan said:


> The Mountain Kings have served me well. I ride in varying conditions, and they handle the varying terrain. Good shedders. I've run through some sludgey muck and they've thrown it within half a dozen pedal strokes...put it this way, I've never stopped riding and had mud in my treads. The tires have a couple hundred miles on them and are showing no signs of wear yet. Great traction, especially on some of the rock gardens I hit around here.


Cool. I picked one up the other day for the front. Now I gotta look for a fork that has better clearance. The disc side rubs when I hammer, and it's annoying. I know the wheel could use some truing, but I'm a clyde, so that won't last like it did 80 pounds ago..Don't think I'll even try 2.4 on the back.


----------



## ozmaan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Truth in Advertising*



Barkleyfan said:


> Cool. I picked one up the other day for the front. Now I gotta look for a fork that has better clearance. The disc side rubs when I hammer, and it's annoying. I know the wheel could use some truing, but I'm a clyde, so that won't last like it did 80 pounds ago..Don't think I'll even try 2.4 on the back.


Not sure if it matters to your set up, but the Mountain Kings are definitely not true 2.4 tires. They are more like 2.25 - 2.3. They still look bad-ass, but not 2.4s. (I'm nearly or sometimes a clyde, my weight fluctuating between 202 and 195, so I know the tires support us bigger folk).


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

ozmaan said:


> Not sure if it matters to your set up, but the Mountain Kings are definitely not true 2.4 tires. They are more like 2.25 - 2.3. They still look bad-ass, but not 2.4s. (I'm nearly or sometimes a clyde, my weight fluctuating between 202 and 195, so I know the tires support us bigger folk).


I'll check rear clearance one of these days, but one of the nice things about running disc is not needing to worry about my wheels staying true. Never even looked at my rear wheel, but the front is offset to accommodate the disc. Disc side spokes are almost straight, while the other side has more dish, and it's only the disc side that is rubbing. I need a better fork than the Manitou Axel anyways, so I can get better clearance there, and getting the wheel trued should make everything golden with the MK up front. I'm at 220 now, and I'm planning on getting back up to 250, so rear wheels won't stay true no matter how well they're built. I have a 2.0 back there now, and it's pretty forgiving as far as clearance, which means less maintenance for me. But it's also pretty brutal being an aluminum HT. Guess I'll see what they can do with my wheels first, and go from there. I got Christmas, 3 birthdays, and tags for all my cars all coming in December, so no new bike parts coming for a while. :nono:


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

*92 GT Avalanche*

Here is my current build. Will be switching to Marzocchi BOMBER soon.


----------



## SteelVW (Dec 1, 2008)

I Beat it to death, and it just won't die....










Frame: Ironhorse Quantum II (Warrior 3)
Fork: 2007 RS Tora 289
Brakes: BB7's 185-f 160-r
Cranks: Truvative Isoflow
Shifters: Deore
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Pedals:Wellgo Platforms, Eggbeaters on way
Stem: Titec
Handlebar: Ritchey Comp
Seatpost: Generic
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS
Cassette: Shimano HG-50
Headset: Aheadset
Grips: Sette Lock on
Tires: WTB Exiwolf 26x2.3"
Wheels: Bontrager Select Disc
Weight: 31 lbs, yesterday at the shop


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

my vagrant 08 with domain 318


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Is that domain at 115? And do you think it'd work for a 140lbs rider?


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

yah its adjustable from 115 to 160mm. im sure it be fine for you; im about 205lbs, may be overkill for ya depending what your doing with it, i would assume am/fr itd be perfect, i love it, very adjustable to suit your wieght/preferences


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's my hardtail. It's an IH Quantum II (rebadged warrior) and it was my first mountain bike. I mostly use it as a spare right now or for easier XC rides, it's a really nice alternative to my 6" Sanction. So far here are the upgrades;

- 45 degree rise stem
- 27" Easton E50 handlebar
- Recon 351 85-130mm fork
- Crank Brothers Smarty pedals


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

2006 Gary Fisher Mullet
Pike 454, Transition Revolution 32's, X.9 and a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## doriann (Nov 18, 2008)

ok...so here it is...finally done.

all bits were bought off ebay many new...some used but in great shape

frame - dirty jo big cheese

Fork - 07 Marzocchi All Mountain 4 140mm

brakes - 09 XT disc brakes with 6 bolt rotors (i've read some reviews on theese breaks...some bad some good.....but i have to tell you....a well made bleed....and 20 minutes of riding .....and the brakes really start kicking in....great stoping power....really better than i was expecting )

shifters - XT

F&R mechs - XT 09 and some older f mech

wheels - XT hubs + mavic ex721 rims and XT cassette /xt chain 

Maxxis high roller 2.5 tyres

Crank & BB - XT with e-13 guard + dmr chainguide that i need to modify to fit....or might aswell leave the bike like this

diamondback Orange pedals 

Because i spent alot on the main parts i had to go abit cheaper on handlebars /stem /seatpost /seat/grips. but overall i'm verry satisfied with the resolt


be honest...what do you guys think?
here are a couple of pictures of me and a friend of mine(the hooded guy--too bad the battery went flat and i didn't had time to take more pics of MYSELF) just after the final bits and tune....and (same day) the first day on a (slightly wet) dirt jump track


----------



## doriann (Nov 18, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sinister Ridge*

I finally got my AM hardtail built up. I can't wait to try it out this weekend. Here's the specs:

08 Sinister Ridge (med) frame
09 Fox 36 TALAS RC2
CK headset
Thomson Elite X4 50mm stem
Easton EA70 Riser bar
Hope Mono Mini brakes (7"fr, 7" rear)
SRAM X9 shifters
Shimano XT front der
SRAM XO rear der
Gravity Light crankset
Thomson Elite post
Terry Fly saddle
Hadley / Mavic 819 wheelset

29.3 lbs


----------



## Sally Scale (Sep 15, 2008)

I got excited just looking at it! Have fun!


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

doriann said:


> some more pics


Let us know how that hood protects his head from that pavement.


----------



## doriann (Nov 18, 2008)

evan811 said:


> Let us know how that hood protects his head from that pavement.


in the first place...by not falling :thumbsup: he's not gonna be making any big jumps on my bike.....i will....and still not gonna have a helmet ... i'm gonna have one when i'll go down a mountain really fast with trees around me....and when i'm going to atempt jumps or tricks i'm not comfortable with


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I find it funny how many people feel this way.

I skateboarded for 10 years w/o a helmet. I just learned how to fall smart. You don't see people rollerskating at the roller rink w/ a helmet. You could just as easily crack your head open on the cement floor there.

People get on my case b/c I don't wear a helmet when I ride to work. I spend most of my time on the sidewalk. When I am on the street, I'm a defensive rider. You don't see people walking on the street wearing helmets do you? Why is it so much more crucial for a bicyclist to wear a helmet when casually riding on the street? A car is gonna kill ya just as dead, right? Is it b/c you think a person walking can jump out of the way of a car quicker than a bicyclist? Wrong. I can hop up over a curb just as quick on my bike with no notice as I can when walking. In addition, since I'm traveling much faster on the bike...I can probably get farther out of the way, faster than when I'm moseying along on foot.

I always wear a helmet in the woods b/c the uneaven ground, speed, and trees make for an adventerous combo that could necessitate a helmet. Unexpected "tree-smackings" are common when you push the envelope. I've smacked into some trees that would have knocked a hole in my skull had I not been wearing a helmet. Thus I wear one when I shred.


I've ridden with people on trails that have so little confidence and skill that they should probably wear a helmet on the road...I totally agree and sympathize. Yet if you are used to semi-extreme "wheeled sports" from growing up in BMX/skateboarding...you are also used to being able to catch yourself or fall smart so you don't injure yourself.

I know this is a pointless rant b/c closed minded people with less confidence can't fathom that people can have a certain level of control and fleetness of foot. Cars will always be able to kill no matter what you're riding/wearing.

Next time you bone up and call somebody out for not wearing a helmet...ask yourself if you should be wearing one when you're getting ready to dismount the local Mall escalator.


----------



## doriann (Nov 18, 2008)

chelboed said:


> I find it funny how many people feel this way.
> 
> I skateboarded for 10 years w/o a helmet. I just learned how to fall smart. You don't see people rollerskating at the roller rink w/ a helmet. You could just as easily crack your head open on the cement floor there.
> 
> ...


true.....
this offtopic could go on for pages...... but seriously ...what do you think about the bike...what would you change (except the chain....wich has only bad reviews on the internet and its coming off the bike with the first snap) if you would have this bike....(visual/performance)
what do you like?

off again
i was doing trial /urban / and some downhill-dirt jump ocasionally ... before i quit 3 years ago....
i never wore a helmet.. and i only crashed 2 times.....1 ....decent speed ...downhill in the woods.....hit a huge stone with my rear wheel in a corner.....(my back wheel froze under shity vbrakes tuned for trial) ,,,so i ended up spining in the air....crashing a couple of feed next to a tree....
the second one was when i took a trip (10 days trip...with only a bag in my back ....and 5 other friends around the country - sweet) and i was going down the mountain.....on a long straight .... picking up speed... (racing actually) and then i had to go into a winding....and a friend of mine went on the wrong way (wich is totaly unapropriate on a road like that....)so i tryed to make room for him in case a car comes from ahead....... but i ended up on the side of the road because of the gravel on the edge ....at about 40-50 mils /hour.... thats a preatty violent crash.....=> head injury -> scrached nose....
now you tell me...on a road trip....you wouldn't ware a full face helmet right?
how would a normal road helmet protect me from a crash like that?i bet if i had a helmet it wouldn't have had any scraches on it...

anyway ...the bike....what do you think


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

The biks is SICK! I wouldnt change anything, except my undies which I just soiled.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

doriann said:


> anyway ...the bike....what do you think


Well, for starters I hate Marzocchi suspension. It's too smooth.
XT level stuff is crap...the brakes stop too well, the Shadow is too snappy and shifts too quickly.
Your frame is too small...there's too much room for me to move around on there and flick it around...too much nad-clearance. I mean it's like I wouldn't even rack myself anymore.

Seriously, I like it.

The rear triangle looks oddly a great deal like my Jamis Komodo FRHT...but different.

The only thing I'd change is I'd remove the FD, granny, and add an inner guide ring or chain guide. I like 1x9.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

doriann said:


> anyway ...the bike....what do you think


Very nice. I'd huck it as is. ;-)
And you're not alone with the helmet thing. I catch hell from the locals for not protecting too. I don't care, I don't like helmets and pads anymore than I like lycra and spandex.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

cmscheip said:


> 2006 Gary Fisher Mullet
> Pike 454, Transition Revolution 32's, X.9 and a bunch of other stuff...


sick mullet!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sick bikes.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

07 Felt Q620
Fox Talas
RF Turbine 
Race X Lite bars
XT front and read derailleurs.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

The first Felt bicycle that I've seen and actually admired. Appropriate stem length, great fork.

Good job Evan.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you!
I love my ride, and the fork is dope!


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Yet if you are used to semi-extreme "wheeled sports" from growing up in BMX/skateboarding...you are also used to being able to catch yourself or fall smart so you don't injure yourself.


yeah...let's ask mike aitken how that went. you can be the smoothest rider in the world, but you're still at risk for serious injury. wearing a helmet helps reduce that risk. period.



chelboed said:


> Cars will always be able to kill no matter what you're riding/wearing.


a guy i know was going 25 mph on his road bike and smashed right into the back of a parked car. cracked his helmet open when he smashed the rear window, flipped over the car, and walked away. would've died on impact if he didn't have a helmet on.

i'm sure if you look at the statistics, they will show that in accidents where you're hitting your head, helmets will prevent or lessen injury. you're saying it doesn't matter though?

oh, and these are all very nice bikes you got here guys. never heard of dirty jo, but it looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## doriann (Nov 18, 2008)

d_m_b said:


> a guy i know was going 25 mph on his road bike and smashed right into the back of a parked car. cracked his helmet open when he smashed the rear window, flipped over the car, and walked away. would've died on impact if he didn't have a helmet on.


 well i know a guy who hit a car...parked on the side of the road....at 50 km/h maybe 40 .... open road ....straight line.... 100 km trip...
he didn't have a hemlet.... the doors of the car didn't open proprely after that...
you could've seen his teeth with his mouth closed....yuk
but here's what i think......both your friend and the guy i know....... if they hit a car.....wich is not moving....at that speed.....they need to fkn look where they are going....sleeping and riding is not good
don't get me wrong....a helmet could save your life ...but i don't get it...... people actualy ripping you off for not wearing one? that is the part that pisses the most of us off...(us who aren't wearing a helmet on a regular basis)
thats the case... people actualy judge you for not wearing one. and act all ... "parent-ish"

i got the dirty jo frame off ebay... 
looked preatty strong...hope it will take the load...and won't fail on me...but on the price side...preatty good deal


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah we ripped on him pretty hard because he was riding with his head down.

i don't feel the need to make a comment every time someone posts up a pic sans helmet...i just think it's pretty silly to argue that wearing a helmet doesn't make a difference. i have friends who are fantastic riders who don't wear helmets, and that's fine with me...they can do what they want and i'm not gonna rag on them. but i don't feel sorry at all for people who seriously hurt themselves because they didn't have a helmet on.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

my bike is boring, just a stock Trek 3700 stock everything 


but i finally managed to destroy it, took me 3 years and it outlasted many of my friends on their high ends specialized and diamondback(i think) bikes, they would break **** when i wouldt, and id ride it harder,

its been so good to me im looking to replace it w/ a Trek 6000, and ill build it up from there


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

d_m_b said:


> a guy i know was going 25 mph on his road bike and smashed right into the back of a parked car. cracked his helmet open when he smashed the rear window, flipped over the car, and walked away. would've died on impact if he didn't have a helmet on.


As I said earlier...those of us who are used to the wilder wheeled sports have learned how to fall...prior to that...we learned how to ride with our eyes open and facing the direction we are going.

This "guy you know" is exactly the type I was describing that NEEDS to wear a helmet on the road. I can totally agree.

Mind you, I'm not aiming to offend you...just can't believe how many times I've heard of a silly roadie smacking a parked car on a dry, straight, paved road.:eekster:


----------



## Rallyjeep (Dec 22, 2008)

I just have a low priced stock Ironhorse Warrior 1.3


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chelboed said:


> As I said earlier...those of us who are used to the wilder wheeled sports have learned how to fall...prior to that...we learned how to ride with our eyes open and facing the direction we are going.
> 
> This "guy you know" is exactly the type I was describing that NEEDS to wear a helmet on the road. I can totally agree.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not aiming to offend you...just can't believe how many times I've heard of a silly roadie smacking a parked car on a dry, straight, paved road.:eekster:


And your a perfect idiot and have never hit anything, man you must watch allot of videos to stay so safe. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Rallyjeep said:


> I just have a low priced stock Ironhorse Warrior 1.3


Nice bike. Sup with the headlights tho padnuh?:idea:


----------



## veryslowrider (Mar 31, 2006)

My Planet X Armadillo - love this bike.

Picture taken a couple of years ago so looks a bit tatty now and has had loads of parts changes.

Will strip it and get it resprayed early next year.


----------



## Rallyjeep (Dec 22, 2008)

Barkleyfan said:


> Nice bike. Sup with the headlights tho padnuh?:idea:


That car was in a state of mid repair. it now looks a little better.


----------



## Windsorcycle (Jun 6, 2008)

I love it and its indestructible


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

With a new fork!


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey how you like that deity seat? i dont know how much distance riding you do with that setup but wondering how comfortable it'd be- looking for a new seat and like the deity stuff. thats tight with that fork by the way hows it handle? im still waiting for my recalled 09 318


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I like it a lot, loads better than all of the WTB seats I've had.

My friends give me sh*t because when I'm just riding TO an urban ride, I jack the seat way up and pedal, as shown in the pics. 

It handles pretty well with the fork. I'm a lot more confident on the bike, especially because whenever I try new stuff, I land nose heavy. Kids on PB have obviously ripped into me for running a DC on a HT... it's designed for a 160mm fork, but I emailed Transition and they say it's fine.

Anyway, yeah, rides great and weighs about 38 lbs with this fork.

No front brake.... I only have a 7" adapter for post mount!

Two more pics.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Rallyjeep said:


> That car was in a state of mid repair. it now looks a little better.


Very nice. Breaking traction with all 4's is a blast!! I just cut back on expenses and got rid of my Toy. 360 cubic inches of tire roasting bliss.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

I think your rear tires are a tiny bid bald!:thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

OuterNational said:


> I think your rear tires are a tiny bid bald!:thumbsup:


Yes. Tread is over-rated. So I burn it off when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

*My made in taiwan bike*










Pic taken when she was one day old. Changed alot of components along the way. Started out as a DJ bike, now doing everything with it. A super heavy setup. Good for building leg muscles


----------



## diamondback_hardtail (Jan 2, 2008)

Sally Scale said:


> Here is my Scale 70
> 
> I am an old hardtail rider who remembers rigid forks.
> 
> ...


Thats one sexy beast:thumbsup: . After seeing this bike I went and found a scott dealer nearest to me and ordered one so I could test ride it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

scottg07 said:


> hey how you like that deity seat? i dont know how much distance riding you do with that setup but wondering how comfortable it'd be- looking for a new seat and like the deity stuff. thats tight with that fork by the way hows it handle? im still waiting for my recalled 09 318


i have the same seat. it's comfortable for a bit, but after awhile not so much. maybe i have it on the wrong bike?


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

Barkleyfan said:


> Very nice. Breaking traction with all 4's is a blast!! I just cut back on expenses and got rid of my Toy. 360 cubic inches of tire roasting bliss.


hehehehe 360 CI 5.9L 245 HP, that thing is AWESOME  i actually want one but dont have the money, and yes tread is overrated,

i got a durango w/ the baby cousin of your engine, the 4.7 287 CI 240 HP

you should consider joining a DODGEFORUM for it lots of fun over there too


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

my Evil Imperial Sl.
Custom Powder, Pink Chris King, Mavic 729s.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

shrpshtr325 said:


> hehehehe 360 CI 5.9L 245 HP, that thing is AWESOME  i actually want one but dont have the money, and yes tread is overrated,
> 
> i got a durango w/ the baby cousin of your engine, the 4.7 287 CI 240 HP
> 
> you should consider joining a DODGEFORUM for it lots of fun over there too


I am on a few Mopar/Dodge forums. Good people, good times.I have an open invite (and have used it a couple times) to almost every state in the union from the Dakota R/T club.

I had a few things done to that truck. It was pushing a little over 300/300.Just wasn't practical. 18 mpg was the best I could do, the back seats were replaced by a pair of 1500 watt subs years ago, and 10" wide tires, 3.92 gears in a posi with a shiftkit meant that the ass was always trying to pass the front, and in snow, just taking your foot off the brakes would get the tires spinning. Plus I now have 3 toddlers, who were ALWAYS fighting to get the one seat I had left over when I took it somewhere. I'll likely get another one some day, but it just didn't fit our needs right now.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

damn it man, how much did ya sell it for, i would have loved to get that truck, 

my only issue w/ my durango (not gas mileage i can get like 22 on the highway ) is actually when i get my bike muddy putting it in the back w/o screwing up my interior

and thats the only problem w/ the R/T is that they dont come w/ 4wd/awd, my 4x4 has save my as in the snow/mud quite a few times


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome imperial!


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

shrpshtr325 said:


> damn it man, how much did ya sell it for, i would have loved to get that truck,
> 
> my only issue w/ my durango (not gas mileage i can get like 22 on the highway ) is actually when i get my bike muddy putting it in the back w/o screwing up my interior
> 
> and thats the only problem w/ the R/T is that they dont come w/ 4wd/awd, my 4x4 has save my as in the snow/mud quite a few times


Check this one out if you're interested.

http://forums.delphiforums.com/dakotart/messages?msg=50542.27

Feel free to PM me if you have more questions. Don't wanna jack this thread too much. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

shortbus said:


> my Evil Imperial Sl.
> Custom Powder, Pink Chris King, Mavic 729s.


damn. those are rare. i'm not sure if i'd prefer one of those to my non-sl, but i'd certainly like to try one. i have kings and a domain on mine. as well as that same sticker on the headtube.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I built this earlier this year. Not so much All Mountain, but close enough:









Planning / March 2008









In Progress / May 2008









Completed / May 2008









Fruita (CO) / May 2008









Moab (UT) / May 2008









Fountainhead (VA) / September 2008









Blackhills (MD) / November 2008









Hoyles Mill (MD) / December 2008

Frame: Kent Eriksen Custom Titanium Hardtail No. 254
Fork: Rock Shox Reba Race (2008)
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson Elite 110 mm
Handlebars:	Custom Kent Eriksen Ti (YETI Speedgrips)
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Seat Post: Kent Eriksen Sweetpost, layback
Brakes: Paul's Love Levers / Motolites, Kool-Stop & Avid Ceramic Pads (F/R)
Drivetrain: Shimano XT
Pedals:	Shimano M540
Wheels:	Mavic Crossmax ST/XL (cermaic), Salsa Ti Skewers
Tires: Michelin XC/AT (2.0) or FireXC Pro (2.1)

Weight: 23.25 lbs. (as seen in "Completed / May 2008" photo)

Dead components since May: cassette, chain, dropout, rear derailleur, middle chainring, handlebar, front brake pads, three FireXC Pros, several tubes...


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments on the Imperial SL.

The SL has about a half degree steeper head angle over the regular Imperial, and a normal seat tube. Oh yeah, and the sliding drop outs. I used to have a reg. Imperial (1st gen), and the SL rides VERY similarly to the Imperial. What's nice about the Sl is it's much more all mountain oriented, as you can jack up your seat and pedal. It rides a little bit harsher than the regular imperial though, as the regular Imperials do get more seat tube give because of the angle on them. The SL is a super harsh ride. Like a REAL hardtail should be 
Oh, the SLs also typically come with BMX size drop outs. With some magic, I was able to land 10mm ones for mine


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Dave. I dig a bike you can ride trails all dayand still pull a moderate stunt or two. Only parts that I would change for AM use is sturdier wheels and a drop-style seat post. That frame is beautiful.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

shortbus said:


> Thanks for the comments on the Imperial SL.
> 
> The SL has about a half degree steeper head angle over the regular Imperial, and a normal seat tube. Oh yeah, and the sliding drop outs. I used to have a reg. Imperial (1st gen), and the SL rides VERY similarly to the Imperial. What's nice about the Sl is it's much more all mountain oriented, as you can jack up your seat and pedal. It rides a little bit harsher than the regular imperial though, as the regular Imperials do get more seat tube give because of the angle on them. The SL is a super harsh ride. Like a REAL hardtail should be
> Oh, the SLs also typically come with BMX size drop outs. With some magic, I was able to land 10mm ones for mine


magic, eh? i used my own magic to make a derailleur hanger.


----------



## blgrnday (Mar 26, 2007)

*2001 Schwinn Homegrown Limited*
















Frame: 2001 Schwinn Homegrown Limited
Fork: 2008 Reba World Cup
Brakes: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Cranks: Shimano XTR
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Pedals: 2008 Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4-ti
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 
Handlebar: Easton EC-70
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Selle Italia Carbonio (125gr)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
Cassette: Shimano XTR
Headset: Cane Creek ICBM (Generic Schwinn)
Grips: Yeti [Lock-On]
Tires: Michelin Dual Compound XCR 
Wheels: Mavic SLR
Water Bottle Bolts: Titanium
Steerer Cap: Schwinn Homegrown
Seat Clamp: Schwinn Homegrown

Weight: 19.8 lbs.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow <20 damn.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

almost roadbike territory. swap your reba with a manitou r7 carbon or a dt swiss carbon fork and you can lose another 1/2 #


----------



## jduffy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Bike*

My bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

The start of my bike. Not pictured, Louise FR brakes and Azonic Strip Bar.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

yellowjeep said:


> The start of my bike. Not pictured, Louise FR brakes and Azonic Strip Bar.


Turncoat


----------



## Dom87SS (Mar 14, 2008)

heres one from this past weekend


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

cdidit said:


> here is my marin b-17, still a work in progress ... "what is that velvet"?


how do you like this ride? I am debating between getting this or a Norco - bigfoot......


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

yellowjeep said:


> The start of my bike. Not pictured, Louise FR brakes and Azonic Strip Bar.


Bloody HELL!!!
I just did a bad thing


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Um thanks I think


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

blgrnday said:


> Frame: 2001 Schwinn Homegrown Limited
> 
> Weight: 19.8 lbs.


Nice XC race bike, but this is the AM forum...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Spent the weekend at the "In-Laws"...no trails, no stairs, no terrain and only gravel roads for miles.

I got a new Dremmel for Christmas...I got a conical cutter for it so I could make my permanent "full length cable housing for my RD.








Cone shaped cutter:








Ball shaped cutter:








Cable routing:

























Got the new Nevegal's locked and loaded. I figured that they're reasonable enough for me...I went Stick-E on both ends this time:








I don't know why I was expecting the front 2.5" to "look" so much wider than the 2.35" it replaced, but I was sorta bummed to find out that they were just slightly narrower than I'd expected:
Front 2.5":








Rear 2.35":


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I got creative with the riding this weekend:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I got some new Cross Country tires. I got tired of that freakin' Freeride crizzap, so I went with some "skinney-Minnies".









I don't know why they worked, but the profile of the Nevegal allows me to fit a 2.5" in the rear. (heehee, neener-neener)

























The Excavators must have had a slightly taller casing b/c a 2.35" Excavator rubbed my chainstays. The Nevegal seems to seat a little closer to the axis, so it fits in the bulge of my frame pretty well.

Round 2 is my "broken seatpost"...for some reason, every time I try to shift my front derailleur...my stupid saddle drops to the floor.


----------



## bcurneen (Oct 2, 2008)

That komodo is gorgeous


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Got the new Nevegal's locked and loaded. I figured that they're reasonable enough for me...I went Stick-E on both ends this time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they're like mine after about 8 rides or so they'll be much fatter. Good luck w/that.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> If they're like mine after about 8 rides or so they'll be much fatter. Good luck w/that.


Growing rubberz :eekster:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Growing rubberz :eekster:


Serious ProTekShun for the serious trail rider. Never know when a Furry friend might be after yer lucky charms.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hahaha...I'm peeing mah'self!

I went out a few times yesterday on the 2.7/2.5 combo and the 2.5/2.35" combo and I've decided to stick with the smaller. The 1.5lbs of rolling weight is seriously noticeable. If I were in a more gravity oriented area where the DH's were longer...I'd prob stick with the bigger setup and gut it out on the climbs, but it's alot of work just on the flats with that monster up front.

As far as "growing rubbers"...I have an old 2.35" nevegal that after many miles is still quite a bit narrower than a 2.35" Kenda Excavator. The casing on the inside of the Excavator is molded "2.4"...odd.


----------



## JDel (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Chelboed sweet ride first off..Second what brand is that stem?


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Ill answer for him. Transition Temple lite.


----------



## JDel (Sep 30, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Ill answer for him. Transition Temple lite.


Thank You:thumbsup:


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Banshee Scirocco*

built from scratch by me in between x-mas and new years....

It was fun. This Scirocco frame replaced my previous Morphine frame. Now the bike is a little better setup for XC for a heavy 260LBS guy like me. I could have built a FS bike, but I think HT bikes are better for where I ride.

My Mavic EX 729/Hadley Hubs/Maxxis Advantage tires will be replacing my SunRims Big Mammoth Fat/Shimano 525 Hubs/Michelin tires (in the pics) next month.

Frame: 2007 Banshee Scirocco 19"
Crankset: FC-M601-2 2008 Shimano Hone Hollowtech II Crankset Bash Guard 32T - 22T 175mm - 68mm BB
Front Der: FD-M771 2008 Shimano XT Top/Bottom Dual Pull - Bottom Swing - 31.8mm
Rear Der: RD-M772-GS 2008 Shimano XT Shadow Medium Cage Top-Normal 
Cassette: CS-M770 2008 Shimano XT 9SP Cassette 11T-34T
Shifters: SL-M970 2008 Shimano XTR Rapidfire Lever 9SP
Brakes: BR-M765 2007 Shimano XTR F/R Hydraulics with Metal Pads
Rotors: 2007 Shimano XT DH 203mm Rotors - F/R
Saddle: 155mm 2007 Avatar Gel - 155mm (270mm L x 155mm W)
Handlebar: FL Flat 7075 Syncros Hard Core Fixed OS (31.8mm) 7075 5 Deg, 580mm Flat bar (180g)
Stem: Thomson X4 90mm/10Deg
Headset: 140-2005 2008 FSA DH Pig Pro - 1-1/8"
Fork: 2006 Rock Shox Reba Team 115mm with Remote PopLok
Pedals: 2007 Azonic A-Frame
Chain: CN-7701 2007 Shimano XTR Dura Ace HG 114 links
Computer: CC-MC100W Cateye Micro Wireless
Mud Flap: Croozer 3 Zefal Front Mudguard
Grips: 2008 Ergon Leichtbau GX2 
Air Pump: 2009 Dual Blackburn Mammoth

Price $4k CND!


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Those are the smallest 203 rotors I have ever seen


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

JDel said:


> Hey Chelboed sweet ride first off..Second what brand is that stem?


Thanks JDel...yeah, it's a Temple Lite stem by TBC. I love it. Feels great and surprisingly light for the application.

Thx Yellowjeep for gettin' my back...I've been away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Round 2 is my "broken seatpost"...for some reason, every time I try to shift my front derailleur...my stupid saddle drops to the floor.
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you got your wires right?


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> Those are the smallest 203 rotors I have ever seen


Nice find, but like I said, those are my temp wheels. No point in screwing them in just to take a pic when everyone knows what 203mm rotors look like. I will update the pic when I get my Mavic/Hadley wheels in the weeks to come.

The reason it is taking a little longer than usual is because i asked for 36 POE hubs with a STEEL freehub, so this is a special order so I was told.


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

2006 Specialized Hardrock


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Almost ready!


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Justin, awesome bike man I look forward to seeing more pictures. What frame is that by the way? The DJ?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> The start of my bike. Not pictured, Louise FR brakes and Azonic Strip Bar.


Hey man. How you liking that Shadow frame? I'm thinking of using the parts that I took off my current FS bike when I upgraded them and building an inexpensive commuter/mountain hardtail with all the parts. Just wondering what you think of the frame. Seems like a solid, inexpensive frame to throw my old parts on. I just want something reasonable to ride around town, light trails, and maybe occasionally jump it without being heartbroken if it's stolen. Do you think it would be too small for a 6 ft rider?


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't have all the parts to build it up but the frame seems really solid. I have seen prettier welds but they aren't horrible, I used to work in a shop and I built a lot of entry level Treks and Specs and the welds are better than most of those. I am right about 6' and I plan on running with the seat slammed so I don't know if it would be ideal for your uses, but the seat tube is 16.5 I suppose a long seat post would be a pretty simple fix. You might also look in to the Jamis Komodo frame that Jenson has on sale for $185.


----------



## Maesm81 (Jan 15, 2009)

2008 Rockhopper Disc, my first bike. New to the forum and to the sport. The bike shop told me this was a good beginner bike. At least for what my budget would allow. I must say I didn't anticipate falling in love with the sport they way I have. Now I look forward to upgrading in the next year or two, and just use this as a commuter to and from work. 

Anyway, here it is on the Santa Ana River trail near Big Bear, Ca. and in front of the house after a quick wash.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> I don't have all the parts to build it up but the frame seems really solid. I have seen prettier welds but they aren't horrible, I used to work in a shop and I built a lot of entry level Treks and Specs and the welds are better than most of those. I am right about 6' and I plan on running with the seat slammed so I don't know if it would be ideal for your uses, but the seat tube is 16.5 I suppose a long seat post would be a pretty simple fix. You might also look in to the Jamis Komodo frame that Jenson has on sale for $185.


Thanks for the info. I might even go with the Reken if I decide I want something a bit more trail/xc oriented. That Jamis frame does look like a pretty good deal, but the largest size they have is in 16.5". I know I'll be using it for different things, but it makes me nervous that it will be too small since I ride a 19" on my MKIII.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh damn, I think I knew they were out of the 18. Sorry about that man. If you are planning on more of a FRHT then I would def recommend the Shadow.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> chelboed said:
> 
> 
> > Round 2 is my "broken seatpost"...for some reason, every time I try to shift my front derailleur...my stupid saddle drops to the floor.
> ...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Luigiugueto said:
> 
> 
> > chelboed said:
> ...


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Hardrock 06 M Anodized Black
07 Pike 426 
sram x7
singletrack 36h, novatec d661sb 20mm/d662sb 9mm, sapim leader/strong
still running with hayes mx2 7/6
truvativ hussefelt 31,8
kenda kinetics or nevegal


----------



## epoch2k (Nov 26, 2008)

*Fork for Stumpjumper HT*

Anybody know what the max travel in a fork a 06 Stumpjumper frame can handle? Looking at the FSRs it should be able to do 120mm or 100mm if it's just XC?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

epoch2k said:


> Anybody know what the max travel in a fork a 06 Stumpjumper frame can handle? Looking at the FSRs it should be able to do 120mm or 100mm if it's just XC?


It can handle 120, but you may find it uncomfortable on climbs and in the quick cornering. That's why travel adjust is so popular. 100 is kinda a sweetspot compromise, but if you can swing a travel adjust in your budget, you get the benefits of 80mm climbing, and 120mm descending.


----------



## c_hatfield (Nov 29, 2008)

*Chumba HX-1*

One more to toss into the mix...

Chumba HX-1/Revelation 426, RaceFace/X.0/X.9/XTR drivetrain, BB7, yadda, yadda, yadda...

Photos were taken the day before I took it for its inaugural beating. Climbs like a mtn goat and holds a line stink on poo! :thumbsup: Just like the soup, it's mmm, mmm, good!


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Marin B-17*

I just built this for the second time. I made it 10lbs lighter than the last build. It rides good.


----------



## JDel (Sep 30, 2008)

Finally got most of the upgrades on so I thought I would snap some pics..
08 Rincon Medium Olive
09 Avid 160mm BB7's F/R
08 Azonic Outlaw Wheels and Azonic Hubs F/R
Bontrager Jones ACX's 2.2 F/R
Bontrager White Lock-On Grips
Bontrager Race-Lite Bars
Bontrager Big Earl Saddle
FSA Gravity Seatpost- This thing is freakin solid!
Have a Truvativ Hussefelt White 60mm stem on the way..Im still trying to decide what fork to upgrade to..Any suggestions are welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Justin Fox said:


> Almost ready!


Sweet!

Any updates?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

shortbus said:


> my Evil Imperial Sl.
> Custom Powder, Pink Chris King, Mavic 729s.


Other than the ghey-azz, girly pink...that Evil is PIMP!:thumbsup:


----------



## c_hatfield (Nov 29, 2008)

*Chumba HX-1*

One more to toss into the mix...

Chumba HX-1/Revelation 426, RaceFace/X.0/X.9/XTR drivetrain, BB7, yadda, yadda, yadda...

Photos were taken the day before I took it for its inaugural beating. Climbs like a mountain goat and holds a line stink on poo! Just like the soup, it's mmmmm, mmmmm, good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Why'd we get the full-sized repost?


----------



## c_hatfield (Nov 29, 2008)

My bad... was playing around with the posting settings/options and ended up sending it again.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

At least it was a repost of a nice bike.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice build how does it ride?

-R


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> At least it was a repost of a nice bike.


No doubt


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is mine.. just finished it (allmost)


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

24s?


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

WOW:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 



Y-rider said:


> Here is mine.. just finished it (allmost)


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> 24s?


Yes.. been thinking of getting the deemax.. but havnt dicided if i like riding 24" yet, since i havnt been riding the bike, in the forest yet ^^


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

That's a beautiful Cove. What size is the frame? And are those Outlaws?


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Barkleyfan said:


> That's a beautiful Cove. What size is the frame? And are those Outlaws?


Tanks man. 
I think the frame size is 13.5".. but the Website or sales site says it comes in one-size.. some other owner said 13.5"..

full Set-up on the bike is this:

Fork: 
Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-turn 110-140mm 
2008 model

Brakes: 
Shimano saint M810 (2009 model)
180mm XT rotor

Tyres: Schwalbe Big Betty 24" / 2.4

Rims: Halo Combat 24"
Hope Pro 2 Hubs

Gear: 
Shimano saint M810 Triggers

Front: Shimano Hone
rear: Shimnano Saint M810 (medium cage)
casette: Sram DH 9-speed 11-26
Crank: Shimano saint M810
Pedals: Xpédo MX-6
Chain: SRAM PC991 Cross Step 
Nokon Cables

Handlebar: Bontrager Big earl 2009
Stem: Bontrager big earl 2009
Headset: RaceFace Diabolus DH Headset
gribs: Raceface Good n' Evil 
seat: Bontrager Big earl 2008
Seatpost: Bontrager big earl 2009


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Y-rider - Love the 24" Sanchez. I like the backwards think, everybody is talking about how they love 29ers, I think going in between MTB and BMX standards are pretty cool. I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it rides on real trails.


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Clutchman83 said:


> Y-rider - Love the 24" Sanchez. I like the backwards think, everybody is talking about how they love 29ers, I think going in between MTB and BMX standards are pretty cool. I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it rides on real trails.


hehe thanks 

I'll post some review type of stuff when i've abused it abit. Still waiting for some nice weather before I give it a hard ride on the trails. but so far its sweet


----------



## Bob Jones (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice cove, how are you liking the tires?

cheers


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> Nice cove, how are you liking the tires?
> 
> cheers


Tires are nice so far... really feeling like they are bigger than all other 2.4

But time will show how grippy they are.. so far, i had no problems.. rolls okay too...

But have in mind that this is my first more expensive pair of tires, so cant really compare to all other good tires out there yet


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Finished!

I've taken it to the local DJ track but I can't DJ for ****. Was still fun though. I've also hit a local XC trail with it and damn it was crap (well.... I was crap?!). I can't keep my feet on the pedals!!!

I think it's because I've been so spoilt with the Reign. I did have the tyre pressure all wrong though (35psi from the DJ day) as well as the fork pressure which I pumped up a lot for the DJ day.

Here's some more pics in any case:


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is my 05 Chameleon, love it for everything from xc to downhill and everything in between


----------



## JDel (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey J Fox where did u pick up that frame from..The build looks great! One of my favorites posted here:thumbsup:


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

Y-rider said:


> Here is mine.. just finished it (allmost)


that is so hot


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

first muddin ride of the season! good times.


----------



## EAT (Feb 6, 2005)

*My Bike*

Fetish Fixation


----------



## bcurneen (Oct 2, 2008)

*Komodo 3.0*


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello, this is my first time in this part of the forum and i would like to share a pics of my trusted steed, here it is:








frame: kona hardtail
handle bar: hussefelt white truvativ
fork: dnm flames 130mm triple clamp
wheels: dt swiss
brakes: shimano m545 hydraulic
rotors: front- 210mm alligator, rear- standard shimano
crank: truvativ five d
front derailler: shimano acera
rear derailler: micro shift
shifter: revo shift grip shifter 7 speeds
wheels: toxic-taiwan
seat: velo plush camo
post: suspension post by insync


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

bcurneen said:


>


JensonUSA?


----------



## bryguy6631 (Dec 29, 2008)

No, I snapped the seat tube on me 2.0, so Jamis replaced it with the 3.0


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

kOO!

I got a repl. FX2 frame for my 2004 (older XC'ish frame) Komodo. Now I'm riding a FRHT and luv'n it!


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

My 2009 Giant Yukon.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

did anyone else see the hardtail post in the DH/FR section about the huge ass forks they put on some of these bikes...riduclous


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here my Bomb.


----------



## rccardude909 (Sep 5, 2008)

Not as nice as some other peoples bikes but its a forge sawback 5xx with a few editions. XT derailleurs, Rock shox recon air, LX hydraulics, ODI lockons and currently Highroller/crossmark


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rccardude909 said:


> Not as nice as some other peoples bikes but its a forge sawback 5xx with a few editions. XT derailleurs, Rock shox recon air, LX hydraulics, ODI lockons and currently Highroller/crossmark


Lookin good.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Flip that QR around facing back so it doesnt get yanked open on the trail. :yesnod:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

update;

dented/ warped my 5.1s, so 729s are here...

busted my 55R, so an upgrade for the future...


----------



## AWD_Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ How did you bust your 55r ?

BTW.. Love the bike!!


----------



## rsfsr (Aug 12, 2005)

My dialled alpine waiting on a chromag seatpost.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

those pics don't do your ride justice, pls post when you have everything sorted!





AWD_Tiger said:


> ^^ How did you bust your 55r ?
> 
> BTW.. Love the bike!!


slammed almost headon into a dipping slope. was rolling happily nice and smooth and fast, being on a new trail, forgot to watch my speed, and BAMM...

dented and warped my 5.1s in the same incident...


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

*rockhopper comp*

moved


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

*specialized rockhopper comp & ... a dept store bike*

Sorry for the crappy pics but the only cam i have is on my phone, and as well as for the funky formats of the pics, i thought tried to get them all the same size.

I know its not as nice as a lot of bikes on here, and its got that big goofy saddle w/ the gel covering, but it is sooo comfortable, i'm actually getting ready to replace it w/ a nicer seat possibly a spoon charge saddle, or one called a pivit, that they have at my local bike shop... its $20 and what comes on the Haro Flightlines. If anyone has any recommendations for an inexpensive comfy nice looking saddle lemme know. I will post some pics once i swap it. Until then i know its not the sleekest looking butt cushion but man it is reeealllly comfy and kinda hard to give up.

I'm also getting ready to replace w/ some disc brakes... I started a post requesting some info on transitioning from vbrake to disc brake....

Its a specialized rockhopper all deore and lx rear. It may no be much but it is *the* nicest bike I've ever owned, except maybe my old gt dyno and pro compe from my teen years. As far as the gear on the Rocky comp....pretty much everything is stock, except the uber fancy seat, which i swapped w/ my old dept store schwinn,( and of course the ultra high end european couture custom made bell gel seat cover ) bcuz the stock rockhopper seat felt like i was sitting on rocks. i know it looks napolean dynamite but i just put the reflectors on last nite bcuz i recently broke the mount for my light, bcuz i ride at night too.

the other bike is.... go ahead and laugh... my wallyworld schwinn aluminum comp 7-8 years old, it was the nicest aluminum bike that they had at the time at my local store, and it still runs great w/ the original rst fork and all. you def get what u pay for and the quality isn't the same as a brand name bike, but honestly its not a bad bike and has served me well. a little heavier by a few pounds , doesn't climb quite as well but considering almost a decade old and got for $170 new, and still runs great, and plus i learned the basics of bike maintenance by tinkering w/ a cheaper one that i wasn't too worried about screwing up......I wrote a post in the *"department store sticky post"* in the *"beginner's corner"* about how a decent dept store bike could be a viable option --- as long as you know the realistic boundaries of its capabilities as well as its limitations and dont use it for serious mountain biking, (i used it mainly as a communter/ street bike on paved, bike paths, and some light trail) a dept store bike is an option... though looking back if i could've found a decent used bike for $170 i would've taken it up, but neither do i regret the choice i made... All that matters is that it lit the fire that got me into the sport and then knowingly went at that point, made the educated decision (after researching on sites like this, as well as listening to the advice of those w/ some experience and of course the LBS's) to go a more realistic route and to a bike that could venture w/ more confidence towards the offroad.

btw, It was repainted black a few years back. Thinking of replacing the stem for a more aggressive looking one, might also help w/ climbs, and repainting it white, just for a change. Other than that this sucker still runs tip top.









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23

and the schwinn









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-02-23

--cheers!


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice !!!
please... what frame size/TT is that...the 17/22..?


----------



## rsfsr (Aug 12, 2005)

yep 17/22, seatpost has arrived so I'll pick that up tomorrow and get some decent pics of the completed build.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

looking forward to the pics....thanks..


----------



## rsfsr (Aug 12, 2005)

here you go


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

That Alpine is very nice!


----------



## k2fly (Jul 18, 2006)

*Handjob XC*

Hi there,

Some pix of my small Cove Handjob XC









the full gallery here or some Alps Rides here or here.

Enjoy !

Steph
Hardtail Addict ... (but not only)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

sly_foxx said:


> That Alpine is very nice!


Dialled Bikes frames are a pretty decent value too. And they look good.

For me, the seat tube angles are a couple of degrees too steep and BB height height a bit higher than I want.


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

k2fly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Some pix of my small Cove Handjob XC
> 
> ...


Steph, great looking Handjob... I enjoyed looking at your pictures - there's some great photography. Happy trails : )

There's a bit of a Cove Handjob thread going on elsewhere on this forum - you might be interested in dropping in there.


----------



## urnotfast (Dec 31, 2007)

How does that Cinder Cone ride with the pike?


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

With the original 105mm&15deg rise stem, front tire & rotor it felt very light at the front and would lift on climbs unless it was wound down to <120mm. The steering also felt slower. I would have to use quite a bit of body english to keep the front down and straight on climbs so I shortened the stem to 70mm with no rise, went to a HEAVY UST big betty, and added a 203mm rotor for added braking performance & weight to also help keep the front down. Now it climbs just fine, and the downhills are even more fun.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

gkmeador said:


> With the original 100mm&10deg rise stem, front tire & rotor it felt very light at the front and would lift on climbs unless it was wound down to <120mm. The steering also felt slower. I would have to use quite a bit of body english to keep the front down and straight on climbs so I shortened the stem to 70mm with no rise, went to a HEAVY UST big betty, and added a 203mm rotor for added braking performance & weight to also help keep the front down. Now it climbs just fine, and the downhills are even more fun.


You switched to a shorter stem to keep the front down? I switched to a longer stem to help me with that. Also went from a 150mm AM2 to a 140mm Pike.


----------



## gkmeador (Sep 11, 2008)

my bad, the shorter stem was to help with the sluggish steering.. added the weight to keep the front down. but now it feels just right


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah, ok. I got ya now.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

20" On One Inbred
Elixir R 203f 185r
Transition Revolution 32 wheelset
Sram X9 shifters
Sram X9 rear mech
Sram 990 cassette
Sram 991 chain
SLX front mech (double specific)
SLX Cranks 
Gravity Maximus 40mm rise bars 710mm wide
Transition Temple Lite stem
Transition AM Saddle

Almost done . Waiting for some more parts to show up. DMR V8 pedals in white, Straitline bash guard in white with blue alloy bolts, blue clamps for the grips, white seat clamp, and new seat post will be here tomorrow.
Need to order the tires. Mountain King 2.4's. All I had laying around were the 2.5 mobsters, the orange stripe kinda throws off the whole thing.
Also waiting for the fork. Minute 140mm IT. I tossed the 120mm minute on there just so I could build it up and ride tomorrow.

I can't wait to ride it. Here are a few pics. BTW, props to Fo Shizzle for the frame!!!! If you need an On One, get ahold of him.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I see a lot of TBC components, nice!
You worry way too much about your bike (enough to color code your headset spacers)

Enjoy dude!


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

Frame: 2007 Santa Cruz Chameleon medium
Fork: 2007 Marz AM2 135mm
Brakes: Hayes HFX9
Cranks: Raceface Deus XC 22/32/44
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Shifters: XT
Pedals: Sun Ringle
Stem: 50mm Raceface Atlas AM
Handlebar: Raceface Evolve AM
Seatpost: Raceface Deus XC
Saddle: Fizik Plateau 
Bottom Bracket: Raceface Deus XC
Cassette: XT
Headset: WTB Momentum
Grips: Oury
Tires: WTB Weirwolf dna 26x2.5 or Graffiti UK dna 2.3"
Wheels: Rhynolites + XT hubs
Weight: 30.03


----------



## Lbsigman (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is my 2006 Marin Northside Trail that I bought back in October 2008. The bike shop that I bought it from had a few of these 2006 models new on the shelf so I snagged it up. I pretty much tore it down to bare frame and stripped it of all of the components that it came with since they were more or less junk. I just need a rear wheel set to match the front and I will be done. I have a hadley 10mm bolt through axle sitting in my closet just waiting for a hub and rim.

Specs are below the pictures.

















* 2006 Marin Northside Trail AXC (Agressive Cross Country) frame.
* Easton EA70 mid-riser bar.
* Race Face Atlas AM stem.
* 2009 Shimano XT shifters.
* Avid Speed Dial levers.
* Alligator cables.
* Avid BB7 brakes.
* Rockshox Pike 426 coil.
* Hope Front Hub
* Mavic EX729 front rim with DT comp spokes.
* Maxxis Holyroller 2.4 tires.
* Race Face Evolve DH tripple crank.
* 2007 XTR front derailleur.
* 2009 XT cassette.
* 2009 XT shadow rear derailleur.
* Thomson seatpost.
* SDG Bel-Air CrMo saddle.
* XTR chain.
* Hadley 10mm through axle waiting.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

savagemann said:


> 20" On One Inbred
> Elixir R 203f 185r
> Transition Revolution 32 wheelset
> Sram X9 shifters
> ...


turned out nice! and thanks for the props my friend


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

phoeneous said:


> You mean this?  :thumbsup:
> 
> One of the best purchases Ive ever made to date.


Maybe he likes mine better...

$5400.00 CND

Frame: 2007 Banshee Scirocco 19"
Crankset: FC-M601-2 2008 Shimano Hone Hollowtech II Crankset Bash Guard 32T - 22T 175mm - 68mm BB
Front Der: FD-M771 2008 Shimano XT Top/Bottom Dual Pull - Bottom Swing - 31.8mm
Rear Der: RD-M772-GS 2008 Shimano XT Shadow Medium Cage Top-Normal 
Cassette: CS-M770 2008 Shimano XT 9SP Cassette 11T-34T
Shifters: SL-M970 2008 Shimano XTR Rapidfire Lever 9SP
Wheels: 2009 Mavic 729 EX
Hubs: 2009 Chris King 36H Rear ISO Disc Fun Bolts SS Freehub Brown - 36H Front ISO Disc Brown
Spokes: DT 2.0mm Champion
Brakes: BR-M765 2007 Shimano XTR F/R Hydraulics with Metal Pads
Rotors: 2007 Shimano XT DH 203mm Rotors - F/R
Saddle: 2007 155mm 2007 Avatar Gel - 155mm (270mm L x 155mm W)
Handlebar: 2007 FL Flat 7075 Syncros Hard Core Fixed OS (31.8mm) 7075 5 Deg, 580mm Flat bar (180g)
Stem: 2009 Thomson X4 90mm/10Deg
Seatpost Clamp: 31.8mm Hope 2008 Quick-Release - Model with Ball - Black
Headset: 140-2005 2008 FSA DH Pig Pro - 1-1/8"
Fork: 2006 Rock Shox Reba Team 115mm with Remote PopLok
Pedals: 2007 Azonic A-Frame
Chain: CN-7701 2007 Shimano XTR Dura Ace HG 114 links
Computer: 2007 CC-MC100W Cateye Micro Wireless
Mud Flap: 2007 Croozer 3 Zefal Front Mudguard
Grips: 2008 Ergon Leichtbau GX2 
Air Pump: 2007 Blackburn Mammoth


----------



## rodrigoono (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is mine with some upgrades




























Banshee Viento 19"
Rock Shox Revlation Dual Air
Shimano XT Hubs 32H
Shimano XTR 180mm Front Rotor
Shimano XTR 160mm Rear Rotor
Shimabo XT Brake Levers
Shimano XT Brake Calipers
Shimano XT Shadow Rear Derailleur
Shimano XT Shifters
Shimano Hone Front Derailleur
Shimano Hone Crankset
Shimano LX Cassette
Shimano M520 Pedals
KCNC Titanium Skewer
KCNC Titanium Seat Post Skewer
Ritchey WCS Carbon Riser Handlebar
Ritchey WCS Ergo Grips
Thomson X4 Elite 50mm Stem
Maxxis Advantage 2.1 Kevlar tires
Vzan Strike Rims
Serfas RX Perfomance Saddle


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Banshee!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

sweet!!!


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

My ride - Seven Verve


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

*our rides*

My son and his Raleigh and me with my GF Paragon


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Your son looks just like you. He's like your mini-me (but with hair).

Nice shot. I look forward to riding with my kids in a few years.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea.....poor kid has to go thru that akward hairy phase


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

In 3 years my cash is on the kid!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

If you read the random reviews of the 2008 Marzocchi 55r, there are some good ones and some bad ones. When I bought the fork I was thinking "Who could really screw up an R Cartridge?" Who knew that all of the negative reviews would come together to have a party on my fork all at once? What I'm about to show you may sting a little bit, but I gotta share it, brah!

I got the fork and noticed it wasn't getting full travel. Mine was the 140mm version and I was getting about 125mm. I called Marz and they had me ship it to them to replace the R cartridge. I told them while they were at it, to stretch it out to 160mm so I could be a KS PIMP.

Here it is at 140:









Here it is stretched out to 160 with the new R cartridge:









Okay, I go out to the Govna's Mansion in topeka for a ride and it was pretty nice. I took it out for a little urban session and it seemed to work well. I took it out for the second ride at the Mansion and the rebound felt way too fast...then there was no rebound at all...then it felt cavitated...then it felt waaaaay over damped.

Very disturbing and annoying. I called Marz again and they said the R cartridge they put it must be bad and they could just send me a new one if I didn't want to go through all the shipping hassle again. I said "Fine, let's do it." I started watching EBAY for some used Vanilla's, DJ's, 4xWC's, PIKE's, and Domain's.

I called Marz again and told them I wasn't gonna be happy with another new piece of crap, so they offered to sell me the TST2 cartridge at 1/2 price to upgrade it. Heck man, the TST2 has gotten just as crappy of reviews as the R. I even called a place in NC (The Suspension Experts) and they said there is a bladder in the bottom of the TST2 that blows out and the fluid leaks down in and reduces the travel by 3". I told Marz about it and he said that they have remedied that with the new 2009 TST2 cartridge.

I said "Okay".

I recieved my TST2 AND a new R cartridge in the mail and was shocked a little shocked:

1-The R Cartridge is made by SR Suntour:

















2. Marzocchi isn't offering a 55 TST2 for 2009, so the TST they sold me has to be a crappy 2008 version. The sticker on the package actually says "2008 TST2" on it.

The TST is visibly better than the R with alot more oil, and it's serviceable:

























I'm to the point now that I have no faith in the 2008 55. The NC boyz said 2009 was gonna be a "rebuilding year for Marzocchi" because of how they eff'd up so bad in '08.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I was watching a 2008 Domain 318 Coil U-Turn out of the corner of my eye on ebay and actually won it for $183 and I can already tell a big difference. It only has 100 mi on it according to the orig owner, and it looks like new. It's very smooth, but it ramps up more progressively than the 55r which is going to be very nice for aggressive riding. The Compression control will be awesome to have, and the U-Turn will be nice for the Mansion and urban rides, me thinks:


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

sure itll treat you real good- however just to mention my 2008 domain 318 was recalled due to some steering tube issue though it never was an issue and they replaced it with an '09. by far the best fork ive ever had tho previously used a suntour duro and a rockshox dart tho....


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, mine doesn't fall into the recall category. I believe they were sold with Norco's and RM's and they had a steel steerer.

I need to verify. (that was from my memory)


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

chelboed said:


> If you read the random reviews of the 2008 Marzocchi 55r, there are some good ones and some bad ones. When I bought the fork I was thinking "Who could really screw up an R Cartridge?" Who knew that all of the negative reviews would come together to have a party on my fork all at once? What I'm about to show you may sting a little bit, but I gotta share it, brah!
> 
> I got the fork and noticed it wasn't getting full travel. Mine was the 140mm version and I was getting about 125mm. I called Marz and they had me ship it to them to replace the R cartridge. I told them while they were at it, to stretch it out to 160mm so I could be a KS PIMP.
> 
> ...


i had a similar problem, i blew the damper on my 55r and the local distributer said that becoz it's an OE fork, they would not warranty it, really lost as to what i should do.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I was planning on selling my 55r as a 55 TST2 with the story to go with it, but if you want the TST cartridge...I will let you have it for the 1/2 price that I got it for. I haven't yet installed it. It's still inthe pkg.

Lemme know.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I also have a brand new "R Cartridge" that they sent along with it.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Just finished up the Inbred with all the new bits.Still waiting for the seatpost, tires and fork. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## kylethekatkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

theMayor said:


>


Ah, the 495 jumps :thumbsup:










SRAM Attack's
ODI clamp on grips
THE saddle

I inherited it, so that's all I know since that's what I've put into it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> update;


Is this a Surge-2 frame??


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^


this is the 1st SURGE frame, 08 ver.
2nd ver, 09s are without the gussets at the HT, which makes em slightly lighter...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> this is the 1st SURGE frame, 08 ver.
> 2nd ver, 09s are without the gussets at the HT, which makes em slightly lighter...


Sweet :thumbsup: The '09 also has longer chain stays.

Have you ridden a ***** to compare between the 2??

Any opinion on the Society frame against the Surge??

Im kinda looking at them and the Surge seems to fit the bill best as a AM/FR/DH/Pump Track frame to build on. Only draw back is it's BO with BTI seems to be available at CRC but not trusting currency exchange shipping across the pond. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bala (Jan 9, 2009)

2008 Scott Aspect 45

Upgrades:
Shimano BR-M486 hydraulic brake system, front and rear
Shimano LX long cage, top normal, rear derailleur
Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 RED tires front and rear
BBG 104-34 teeth RED bashguard
Bear trap pedals 9/16" BMX/MTB claw VP RED
Giant feather weight handlebar grips
Scott Reflex seat post
Specialized 143 saddle
Chainstay warped with rubber tube


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

18" summer season built up on the On-One site . They had a bunch of the prices wrong, so it was kinda like stealing ( $280 for the RS revelation!) Needed to have the rear brake mount re-faced but all other aspects of the build were spot on.








140mm revelation/SLX/ house brand wheels 'n stuff rolling on WTB exiwolf 2.3s


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bala said:


> 2008 Scott Aspect 45


Nice looking bike man! Love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Bala (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you... Still have long ways to go though.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Bala said:


> Thank you... Still have long ways to go though.


Nice build as is bro.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet :thumbsup: The '09 also has longer chain stays.
> 
> Have you ridden a ***** to compare between the 2??
> 
> ...


nope didn't get to ride a bit ch, or the society, but if am/fr/dh/pump, then this should be quite good for you, with a talas 36 on the front...
but crc really do have them for good deals coz they are clearing stocks...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> nope didn't get to ride a bit ch, or the society, but if am/fr/dh/pump, then this should be quite good for you, with a talas 36 on the front...
> but crc really do have them for good deals coz they are clearing stocks...


Thanxz for getting back, I feel the Surge-2 is the way to go it seems to be the more DH friendly yet able to rail Pump Track with ease.The B!tch has the sweet name though but name is not every thing.


----------



## mtn_biker17 (Feb 21, 2009)

DMR Trailstar LT
XT der
mar 55r
dmr hubs
dt swiss wheels. 
monkey bars


----------



## mbnewb151 (Feb 24, 2009)

09 spec p all mountain.
all stock except for the haro bmx platforms and ergo grips. its only been ridden a few times now but i definately like it. still not sure if ill tear into it with upgrades or just ride the snit out of it as-is.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

mbnewb151 said:


> 09 spec p all mountain.
> all stock except for the haro bmx platforms and ergo grips. its only been ridden a few times now but i definately like it. still not sure if ill tear into it with upgrades or just ride the snit out of it as-is.


Beat it. Put money away to upgrade it how you want.Simple.:thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Upgrade 2008 Rincon
XTR levers with 4 pot XT front and m486 rear
Float 140 RLC
M540 clipless


----------



## mattyfury (Mar 16, 2009)

my old specialized hardrock.

Have had this bike for a while and upgraded it as things fell apart.


----------



## B-52 (Sep 28, 2005)

My commuter, few upgrades since i bought it few years ago


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I went ridgid 










WIll become 1x9 and/or eventually SS with a faster urban tire set.

WIll be getting a FS build going soon


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

also got a new wheelset and a few other lighter weight goodies.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mmm, perhaps DWF's bike is AM now that it "only" has a Fox 36 fork...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=504672

... drool ...


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

Surly Instigator









Giant ATX









...neither one clean, just like I like it.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Chromag Stylus


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

Im wanting a lighter/smaller frame, the geometry is decent, but these forks are terrible. Looking for something around 150mm


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


> Chromag Stylus


That is very nice. Please post specs.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

matt1976 said:


> That is very nice. Please post specs.


Thank you..

Fork: Lyrik coil u-turn
Headset: Blackspire The Shore
Brakes: Formula K-18 180F 160R
Cranks: Stylo OCT, Blackspire rings, Straitline 12 Sided bash in bronze
Front D:x-7
Rear D: x-9 Med Cage
Pedals: Blackspire Big Slims
Stem: Straitline Split Clamp 50mm 0° rise, in bronze
Seatpost: Chromag Minimalist
Saddle: Transition Park n Ride AM
Wheels: Transition Revolution AM
Tires: Kenda Nevegals 2.35


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm loving the steel hardtails!*

Glad to see I'm not the only retro-grouch out there!


----------



## JDel (Sep 30, 2008)

sly_foxx said:


> Chromag Stylus


Nice Chromie! Im diggin that bash-guard :thumbsup:


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

My latest creation:









Santa Cruz Chameleon frame, 18"
Alfine 8 speed gear hub
Manitou Nixon
Mavic EX729 wheels

32.5 lbs


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

presslab said:


> My latest creation:
> 
> View attachment 445798
> 
> ...


Nice bike. But the real question is, WTF is that think it's leaning against?


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

adam728 said:


> Nice bike. But the real question is, WTF is that think it's leaning against?


It's a pulley device used for logging.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Reply #1000 in this awesome thread :thumbsup:


----------



## bryguy6631 (Dec 29, 2008)

ahhhhh it was 1001!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narcotiq (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is my 08 Kona Caldera
I replaced the old RockShox Tora's for a 32 Fox Talas. I also replaced my pedals with the Kona Wah Wah pedals.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Mine. Many people would call it a piece of crap. To be honest, its pretty much my prized possesion.


----------



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

Greg WJs said:


>


It looks like you guys have a lot of fun out there! Keep on riding!


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice rides all of them.

Here's mine not as nice as most of yours but she's my all around ground pounder.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

1of4Horsemen said:


> Very nice rides all of them.
> 
> Here's mine not as nice as most of yours but she's my all around ground pounder.


2 years and still the same ayyy. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> 2 years and still the same ayyy. nice :thumbsup:


Thanks, For the most part still stock, new pedals is about it. The bike takes a beating better than I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Shadow Build is finally done.





Rest of the pictures.
https://img27.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=shadow17of18.jpg


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

1of4Horsemen said:


> Thanks, For the most part still stock, new pedals is about it. The bike takes a beating better than I do. :thumbsup:


Thats a good thing at times just means your looking for improvement in your riding. Keep on pounding her. :lol:


----------



## Brunner (Apr 25, 2009)

yellowjeep said:


> Shadow Build is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ninja lookin bike!! how does it ride?


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Really really well. I have only had it built up for a few days now but I am digging it so far.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks quite slack, any idea what the head angle is?

Also what does the frame weigh in at?


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

No real idea on either of your questions sorry. The HT is listed at 70* with a 100mm fork so if if you go by 15mm = 1* degree that puts it at a little less that 67.5. I'll see if i can use the inclinometer on my friends iphone. It actually feels really nice. 
No idea on frame weight but it didn't feel noticeably heavy just holding it. The bike itself is not light at all but I am guessing around 30.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2007)

16" On-One Inbred (summer season raw) build up with some spares and rip off from another bike.
The ripped bike will get some upgrades 










Front mech is already added and i am waiting for a Gravity Dropper to complete the build.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

1of4Horsemen said:


> Very nice rides all of them.
> 
> Here's mine not as nice as most of yours but she's my all around ground pounder.


What are you talking about? That's stealth. Stealth is good. Bling is bad. I tend to go for blingy sh8 though, weak as I am.


----------



## 1of4Horsemen (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a little bling now and then. Unless some scumbag thief is coveting your bling. But yes stealth is good. 

btw I'm digging your Bomb, that's sweet.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

It ain't much


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> It ain't much


Something is better than nothing. :thumbsup:

Ride On. :rockon:


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Something is better than nothing. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ride On. :rockon:


Well I did just pick up an old Blitz 1 frame. So that will be getting most of my attention in the coming months. :thumbsup:


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

although its not really an AM bike, this is the only real picture thread and ive seen a few other bikes not really AM style in this thread so heres my 6700

The 09 Trek 6700








The Recon Sl








The X-9


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*My Transition TransAM*

This is my favorite bike and also the cheapest.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*On-One Inbred 456*

18" On-One Inbred 456
Marzocchi AM1SL 120-160mm TST5
Bontrager Earl Low Rise bar
Truvativ Husselfelt 60mm/0 deg 
Hayes 9's 200F/160R
Sram X7 Shifter
Sram X0 Der
Chris King Headset
On-One seatpost clamp
Sette seatpost
Selle San Marco Ponza Saddle
Bontrager Rythem Comp wheels
Sram 970 11-34 Cassette
Bontrager King Earl 34t Crankset 170mm
E13 LG-1 Guide
Twenty6 Componets Rallye Pedals

Weight, 31 even


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Neither boutique bling nor supermarket sled, but it's mine, I love it and it goes like the clappers  .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Neither boutique bling nor supermarket sled, but it's mine, I love it and it goes like the clappers  .


Nice photo album :thumbsup: DB makes good bang for the buck, sweet bike. :rockon:


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

Ebay/spare parts special. If anyone knows what it is (was), you get a cookie!

*edit* - oh, and that reflector actually survived the first ride too!


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

fireball_jones said:


> Ebay/spare parts special. If anyone knows what it is (was), you get a cookie!
> 
> *edit* - oh, and that reflector actually survived the first ride too!


It's a Biggn's frame from Gary Fisher!
I love mine!


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

*Chromag Gypsy*

finally built up! but got 11 stiches on my shin 2 days ago and cant ride at this moment :madmax:

parts list

Frame: Chromag Gypsy M
Fork: 08 RS Lyrik soloair 160mm (ordering 09 Lyrik 2step-air)
Brakes: 09 Saint 8" front and 6" rear
Cranks: 09 SLX 170mm 36-22T
Front Derailleur: 09 SLX
Rear Derailleur: 09 Saint
Pedals: darkcycles Arachnid
Stem: Chromag Ranger 50mm
Handlebar: Chromag Fubars OSX 30" uncut (soon to be cut maybe)
Seatpost: Chromag Minimalist
Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Headset: Chris King
Grips: Odi lock on's Oury
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 26x2.6" both F and R
Wheels: EX721 laced to Hope Pro2's
Weight: about 34-35 lbs


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well here is my 09 rockhopper. This one is a total build up, from a huge variety of sources. Got the frame as a warranty for an 04 (specialized you rock) and absolutely love it (even more than the old one). This one has been converted to a 1x9 setup, its amazing. More of you guys who only use the middle or upper chainring should give it a shot! Its not as agressive as some of the rigs here but its still pretty all mtn/trail. Weight is about 27lbs. Components are:
07 manitou relic super fork
east ea50 bar and stem
shimano m540 pedals
avid bb7 with hayes v6 rotor up front, roundagon back (peice of crap)
mavic crossride wheelset
shimano deore xt low normal rear derailleur (you guys should all run these, they are amazing)
avid sd5 brake lever left, shimano lx dual control shift brake set right
truvativ 5d cranks


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jin0824 said:


> finally built up! but got 11 stiches on my shin 2 days ago and cant ride at this moment :madmax:


Sweet build :thumbsup: Hows the ride?? Ohh ya stitches :eekster: Two things Brave Soldier and Knee N Shin Guards. :thumbsup:

http://www.bravesoldier.com/antiseptic-healing-ointment.php

http://www.spadout.com/c/pads/


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Orange P7










Revelation 426 Air U-turn w/poploc
Thomson
Middleburn Uno 180mm 32t
XT square taper
XTR pedals
DT 240s RWS
Mavic 717
Monkeylite CNT
Juicy 7
Hope rotors
Sram PC1
WTB single duty 16t

24,5 lb but can take a beating...:thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Killer, dig those Middleburns


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

*My Iron Horse*

Here's what's left of mi 2007 IH Quantum II. It started it's life as a Sports Authority bike but after about 6 months it ended up being stripped down and all that's left of the old bike is the frame.

Here's what's on it:
- Sram X7 Shifters
- Sram X7 Rear Derrailleur
- Sram 9sp cassette
- Sram Power-link Chain
- Shimano Front Derrailleur
- Shimano M-485 Hydraulic Brakes 180/160 (From my GT)
- XT Crankset
- Easton Vice 85mm Stem
- Easton E50 High Rise 685mm handlebar
- Mavic Crossdisc Wheelset
- RockShox Recon Coil U-Turn (85-130) w/remote PopLoc
- Ritchey Seatpost
- WTB Speed saddle
- Kenda Navegals (2.35-2.1)
- Crank Brothers Candy pedals
- Lizard Skin grips


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is my 10month old on his singlespeed with 3.0" tires. That's first of three dedicated bikes he already got.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Here is my 10month old on his singlespeed with 3.0" tires. That's first of three dedicated bikes he already got.


He should be flicking that 3-wheeler through corners slideways. :rockon:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> He should be flicking that 3-wheeler through corners slideways. :rockon:


Would not surprise me one bit, but we have to keep dude in check for now.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Curmy said:


> dude.


:lol: That was the nick name of my now 21 year old when he was in a stroller through about 10. :cornut:


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

*Just Another Hardtail*

Still waiting for more red parts to arrive. Can't wait to get it dirty 
































































Specs

* Frame, Size, & Color:*	Pace RC305 Anodised Black
* Fork:*	Rock Shock Pike 454 Air U-Turn
* Brakes	Shimano*XT 
* Rotor:	Hope*Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 183mm
* Cranks:	Shimano Saint Dbl Bash 2009
* Shifters:	Shimano*XT 
* Front Derailleur:	Shimano*XT 
* Rear Derailleur:	Shimano*XT
* Pedals:	Crank Bros 5050XX
* Stem:	Nuke Proof War Head 50mm
* Handlebar:	Gravity Maximus 710mm
* Seatpost:	Thomson Elite
* Seat Post Clamp: Hope QR 2009
* Saddle:	WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket:	Shimano Saint
* Cassette:	SRAM*PG970 Cassette 9sp - Downhill
* Chain:	SRAM*PC991 Chain 9sp
* Headset:	Hope Semi Integrated Headset
* Grips:	ODI Ruffian Lock Ons
* Tire:	Maxxis High Roller 2.35
* Rim/ Spokes:	Halo Tornado Rims / DT Swiss
* Hubs	Hope Pro II 
* Skewers:	Hope QR 2009
* Overall Weight:	13.9kg


----------



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

My scirocco - having experiments with tire size - 2.5 syncros bht on the photo )))


----------



## alex3800 (Apr 3, 2009)

yellowjeep said:


> Shadow Build is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was looking at that frame and it says it only comes in one size and i was wondering how tall you are and how it fits cuz i'm like 5'11'' and still growing and 16.5 seems like it would be kinda small


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

alex3800 said:


> i was looking at that frame and it says it only comes in one size and i was wondering how tall you are and how it fits cuz i'm like 5'11'' and still growing and 16.5 seems like it would be kinda small


I am 6'. I think the frame feels a little cramped for long XC type rides but just right for bombing around town or campus. I bought it for the latter purpose and it seems to fit the bill nicely.


----------



## alex3800 (Apr 3, 2009)

yellowjeep said:


> I am 6'. I think the frame feels a little cramped for long XC type rides but just right for bombing around town or campus. I bought it for the latter purpose and it seems to fit the bill nicely.


ya im getting ready to go off to college but i would be using it more for XC for now


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

The Sette Rekin frame would be a pretty good place to start at 89 bucks.


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Haro*

Mine


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

alex3800 said:


> i was looking at that frame and it says it only comes in one size and i was wondering how tall you are and how it fits cuz i'm like 5'11'' and still growing and 16.5 seems like it would be kinda small


EDIT:
Oops. Read the post wrong


----------



## Jayphus (May 25, 2005)

I'm honored to be a part of this bad ass thread.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

flaming iced coffee nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

yellowjeep said:


> Starhucks flaming iced coffee nice.


:cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Jayphus (May 25, 2005)

It's the only way to fly.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres mine: 09 Devinci Desperado

Totally stock, mods coming soon though.


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi! here is my personal bike:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

niiiice ride tmseth :thumbsup:


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## sxross (Oct 10, 2007)

my new ride, feels better than the on-one456 it replaced.:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sxross said:


> my new ride, feels better than the on-one456 it replaced.:thumbsup:


Lookin good :thumbsup:

Looks like you killed a couple of bikes in the back ground.


----------



## proglife (Jun 23, 2009)

old cove stiffee w/ new wheels


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you have enough steer tube. Sweet bike though. The TI Radley is awesome too.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice ride, proglife, but your head tube area is why they invented hacksaws. Use one.


----------



## proglife (Jun 23, 2009)

haha. i actually meant to say "don't give me **** about the steerer tube, it's not going to make it go away any faster". a hacksaw is on my to-buy list, but cosmetic stuff usually takes me longer to get to.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

alex3800 said:


> i was looking at that frame and it says it only comes in one size and i was wondering how tall you are and how it fits cuz i'm like 5'11'' and still growing and 16.5 seems like it would be kinda small


It will be a bit small. I am a fat 5'8", and it fits fine, but I would not want it any smaller..


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

No helmet on the kid? CHILD ABUSE! CHILD ABUSE!


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

*hot off the press*

brandy new XL brodie bruzza - just got it shipped and built up yesterday.

i gotta make a few tweaks before its officially trail ready (cable routing needs a tweak and so do the brakes). first ride should be tomorrow.

btw - i had an AWESOME CS experience with brodie's US distributor (Empyrean Distributors) getting it to me - although we had a slight delay due to customs garbage that we couldn't avoid, they were really responsive to every email i sent and kept me in the loop when things got delayed.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> No helmet on the kid? CHILD ABUSE! CHILD ABUSE!


He has a helmet for rides. So does my daughter and myself. That's was fitting the bike in near my driveway - this seat and setup is as safe as walking around holding him. But just in case I am teaching him how to give a finger to helmet nazis.

On topic though - Shadow is a rather nice frame for the price - just north of a hundred bucks. Good geometry, seems to be well made and I like the all black subdued appearance. I would recommend it to anybody looking for a cheap AM ride. I will use it for singlespeeding around once its done its duty with a child seat. Turned out to be a nice good looking bike, started from a pile of parts i had lying around.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have pictures somewhere earlier in this thread, but have made some changes. Had to steal my pedals for my other bike last night.

XC mode - Looks funny with the fork slammed and seatpost into space, but have good results on our XC trails.



























Med TBC Vagrant
Pike 454 Coil U-turn
Spank Subrosa, Hope Pro II, DT spokes, WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
BB7 160mm
RF Evolve DH crank, 1x9, SRAM 990 cassette, SLX RD
Blackspire Stinger and Blackguard
WTB Pure V, Hope QR Collar
ODI Rogues


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Just finished the build on a NS Surge frame :thumbsup: Now need to find the time to get it on the trails.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Cool, looks good.


----------



## alex3800 (Apr 3, 2009)

Curmy said:


> It will be a bit small. I am a fat 5'8", and it fits fine, but I would not want it any smaller..


ya im coming from a bmx background so the smaller bike feels more comfortable. right now im riding a schwinn mesa gs its like a 15" frame and is getting pretty small and making scary noices..


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Just picked this one up, spent a bit today swapping some of the parts off my old bike (Seat/Pedals/Grips) Kinda the jump/trail/do all bike. Couldn't take the damage BMX was doing to my wrists anymore and my friend was finally ready to let this one go.

Jamis Komodo, DJ2, Hussefelts and a bunch of old Deore gear that was on the bike Jamis replaced with this frame (He snapped the head tube off his Durango so they sent him a Komodo). Needs a new wheel set and I should be set for a while.


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

*NS Society*

here's mine. steel is real and NS is a steal :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bicol_express said:


> here's mine. steel is real and NS is a steal :thumbsup:


Sweetness NS are awesome!!! When I saw the NS zephyr11 posted I bought a Surge frame for a HT build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Sweetness NS are awesome!!! When I saw the NS zephyr11 posted I bought a Surge frame for a HT build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks, that surge looks real nice. i'm loving my society a lot. very stable on the downs and pedals great. too bad they discontinued it for '09.


----------



## Aske (Jul 17, 2009)

Hy guys im a newbie here, hope u can help me.

Ive got many avarage frames last years but no one fit me really well because of stock geometry i think.
Now i will buy a custom bike with own geometry. Im 5'10. It will be a single speed AM bike optimized for 5"-6" forks (520-545 height)
I like to go upon the hill normally/comfortably before i ride fast and brutal down.
I've cheked out almost all bike frames u posted here before i managed frame lenghts and angles.
The result:

518mm fork (Drop off series 130mm)
https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2228/64483101.gif

540mm fork (Z1 series, fox 36, etc)
https://img169.imageshack.us/img169/381/29782338.gif

Do you think its correct to run with both forks and for intended use i wrote?

Thank you


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks pretty OK to me. Just a couple of notes:
- you'll need a long seat post to get the seat to a XC height.
- check that fork knobs will clear the down tube.
- I think the riding position will a bit upright but there's no avoiding that with a big fork. Maybe you like it that way, or may be you need to try different stems or bars.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

The front wheel, tires, and seat post should arrive Tuesday, but here's my latest hardtail creation. Its a bit burly for AM but it will be used for some DH applications as well.


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Not as rugged a frame as some of the DJ builds here, but a definite Clydesdale build that can take abuse (which I need....lol)


















Caffeine F1 (Size L).....
CRANKS: Race Face Deus XC - BARS: AZONIC DOUBLE WALL - BRAKES: Magura Marta SL + VentiDisc - SADDLE: SelleItalia Max Flite Gel Flow - RIMS: Mavic 717 Rim Brake - HUBS: Hadley - SPOKES: Giant Jail Bar Things - FORK: FOX F-120 RLC - DRIVETRAIN/Gripshift: SRAM X.O - TIRES: Kenda Nevegal - STEM: Thompson - POST: Thompson - PEDALS: Shimano M540


----------



## Aske (Jul 17, 2009)

perttime said:


> Looks pretty OK to me. Just a couple of notes:
> - you'll need a long seat post to get the seat to a XC height.
> - check that fork knobs will clear the down tube.
> - I think the riding position will a bit upright but there's no avoiding that with a big fork. Maybe you like it that way, or may be you need to try different stems or bars.


Thank you for advices. I think 350mm seatpost will be good enough. I warn the manufacturer about fork knobs too. (its important because new fork crowns are wider) If the rideing position will be really upright i can still change stem for a longer but ive got short arms.

I've changed geometry a little again: 5mm more bb-drop is good for lower center of gravity (bb drop is now 17,8mm with 130mm fork).
With this change is geometry near as old specialized p all mountain or new kone five o.

https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5836/85433643.gif


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

Aske said:


> Thank you for advices. I think 350mm seatpost will be good enough. I warn the manufacturer about fork knobs too. (its important because new fork crowns are wider) If the rideing position will be really upright i can still change stem for a longer but ive got short arms.
> 
> I've changed geometry a little again: 5mm more bb-drop is good for lower center of gravity (bb drop is now 17,8mm with 130mm fork).
> With this change is geometry near as old specialized p all mountain or new kone five o.
> ...


seeing your project geometry, I can give you one or two advice:
_your chainstays are too short: 430mm is a good mesure if you want a little bit of stability in downhill (and a little bit of comfort too  )
_your head angle is too closed, especialy with a long travel fork: when the fork will sag during braking, the head angle will increase (about 1° for 2cm sag), so you will have a more closed angle than on a xc bike... something between 67° and 68° (if you are really affraid of open head angle...) will be much better than these 69°.
hope this will help you!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

tmseth said:


> seeing your project geometry, I can give you one or two advice:
> _your chainstays are too short: 430mm is a good mesure if you want a little bit of stability in downhill (and a little bit of comfort too  )


You have a point there, but *it depends*... on what you want.

Longer chainstays would be good for stability, as would a slacker head angle. Bit like Brant Richards' Ragley design, or his earlier On-One 456 Summer Season.

I need an ability to do tight turns, so prefer shorter stays and head angles that are not particularly slack. I also like a lowish BB, even if it sometimes means careful timing of pedal strokes among the rocks.


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

perttime said:


> You have a point there, but *it depends*... on what you want.
> 
> Longer chainstays would be good for stability, as would a slacker head angle. Bit like Brant Richards' Ragley design, or his earlier On-One 456 Summer Season.
> 
> I need an ability to do tight turns, so prefer shorter stays and head angles that are not particularly slack. I also like a lowish BB, even if it sometimes means careful timing of pedal strokes among the rocks.


that's not a criticize! especially on bb height: mine is much lower than yours... (about 300mm with a 520 mm forks, as a pike or magura thor  )

but you gain more agility with a low bb than with short chainstay... but that's a free choice for everyone!
for the head angle, I'm sure you are doing a mistake: with a 70° head angle on a xc bike,
you are at about 70.5° when the fork is on its sag, with your géométrie, you will be around71° when you will be on your bike... if you don't want to ride a long travel xc, you better have to decrease your head angle value for 1 or better 2°: you won't loose any ability in tight turn as you will be able to charge more efficiently your front wheel without any "loud wheel" effect...
but that's only my opinion...


----------



## littlebarney (Aug 2, 2008)

.......


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

Just finish swapping in all the red parts. Its good to see that is still "safe" to post clean pics of our rigs in this forum without being joked about. :thumbsup:


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous bike!


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

d.n.s said:


> gorgeous bike!


Thanks.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Added gears and a shorter stem:








Originally planned 2x9, but the bashring was a lot heavier than the outer ring...
180 mm cranks still rule with gears!

Bigger side view pic too:


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

nice bike!!! How's the tires? feel like getting a pair of those babies...


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Scuderia said:


> nice bike!!! How's the tires? feel like getting a pair of those babies...


Thanks! They're probably the best lightweight 2,4" tires I've tried. 550 grams each if I remember correctly. Not maybe as fast as Nobby Nics, but better cornering and grip especially when wet.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Scuderia said:


> nice bike!!! How's the tires? feel like getting a pair of those babies...


I'd say they're not the best at anything, but they are very good at everything, making them the best all purpose tire I've tried.


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## creeker_1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is my hard everything AM.



















creeker


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

lol Thanks creeker. That brings back memories. Memories of trying to run a Smoke up front are especially vivid. The Z-Max I replaced it with is one of the best $20 I've ever invested in biking. :thumbsup:


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

*Updated*

new stuff on my bike
fork is supposed to have 115-160mm travel and now 120mm maximum travel.
i still ride at the bikepark in whistler with this broken fork though.

chromag gypsy
rs lyrik 2step
king
chromag cutblock2 40mm
chromag fubars 30" uncut
saint brakeset
saint shifters
saint rear derailleur, short cage
hammer schmidt fr crankset
dark cycles archnid pedals
pro2 laced to 721 with ardent 2.6 for front
pro2 laced to 729 with minion 2.5 for rear
chromag seat and thomson post for park riding
chromag seat and chromag post for trail riding


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

nice gypsy :thumbsup:


----------



## tranc3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just picked up my first real mountain bike.









The bike is mostly a stock Schwinn sidewinder the only thing I've personally put on it is the petals I'm looking to get some new forks, and trigger/thumb shifters. and eventually switch to disc brakes.


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's my contribution...


----------



## kkeith1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

*DMR Sidekick*


----------



## kkeith1986 (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## headsnap (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's my Jibster, sitting next to my BMX Cruiser...


----------



## rsfsr (Aug 12, 2005)

New forks on mine


----------



## bcstrat (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my all everything bike


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh.. to Hell w/ the Devil and so forth... here come the pain! 

My fun toy for the summer gone by.










Built it as cheap as possible so of course it has a mullet and under sized rotor up front.
And believe me.. I do know how sick, rad and über cool the bars look this way and the white colour only makes it worse.
Takes a full month to get sort of used to the look of it. Surprisingly fun to ride though.

Rear's a Halo Purple Haze with a Deore 11-32 and a scratched Ultegra rear derailleur nicked from my roadbike. Saddle is a Brooks Team Pro. 
White Acids are a rattle can job. The way crappy el cheapo Topeak plastic bottle cage failed me on the first rocky downhill.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Whats with your bars dude?


----------



## emilsal (May 6, 2008)

*06 Transition Vagrant*

I had this frame for a while and finally built it up. Currently set up as a backup bike and urban commuter. I'm super happy how it turned out. Props to CycleSuperstore in Leona Valley for hooking me up.

 

 

 

A few bits from the build...

Medium frame powdercoated gray
09 Pike 454 Coil
Truvativ Hussefelt 2.2 w/ Team Howitzer BB
X.9 RD/ Shifters X.7 FD
Avid Juicy 5 Brakes
WTB FR Dual Duty Wheelset
RaceFace Diabolous DH Stem
Race Face Evolve DH Handlebar
Crank Bros 50/50XX pedals.
ODI Rogue Lock on Grips with TBC endcaps
Blackspire Chain guide


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> Whats with your bars dude?


Stupidity. Ignorance. The friggin' brake hose is too short to reach the bar in its normal position. My first disc brake ever so I never thought that could happen on a single crown. Once it needs bleeding.. thing's a gonna change.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

emilsal said:


> I had this frame for a while and finally built it up. Currently set up as a backup bike and urban commuter. I'm super happy how it turned out. Props to CycleSuperstore in Leona Valley for hooking me up.


I really dig the grey frame. What color did it start life as? Mine is raw/silver.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh my holy PIMP'ness!

I love the Vagrant!


----------



## emilsal (May 6, 2008)

*It was white.*



Glynis27 said:


> I really dig the grey frame. What color did it start life as? Mine is raw/silver.


The finish didn't really hold up very well hence the powdercoat. Yeah I, digging it too plus it makes it a little bit unique.



chelboed said:


> Oh my holy PIMP'ness!
> 
> I love the Vagrant!


Thanks for the compliment. Didn't you have one too?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Nahh...always wanted one, but I'm on an '05 Komodo.


----------



## zlr101 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is my Cannondale F2000sx(2001 or so) its done all i could want and more


----------



## darrencw (Jan 13, 2008)

My NS surge. Wee bit too heavy for skinny-ass me though, so i'm in the process of shaving off some unecessary weight. The 290g headset has to go..


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

darrencw said:


> My NS surge. Wee bit too heavy for skinny-ass me though, so i'm in the process of shaving off some unecessary weight. The 290g headset has to go..


Very nice good to see more NS Bikes :rockon:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay... last year I sold this bike, but I just re-bougth it.. it's back in business... pretty sweet..

Some changes from the previous build, now I have a Marz AM SL 1 fork over a Revelation and Avid BB7 brakes over hayes HFX 9, and Hone cranks over some Shimano something with a BB .... Pretty sweeeeeet!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Time for a steel HT now bro.  

Nice build as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## full_circle (May 6, 2008)

still riding the same old piece. nothing new but some more scratches and nicks in the frame


----------



## phat_tire_runner (Sep 23, 2009)

*05' Jamis Komodo*










Here's my 2005 Komodo got the Frame for $60 and built the rest up from scratch

2006 Marzocchi AMSL 130mm of travel
2008 RaceFace Evovle Cranks, Bar, Stem, & Post
BB7's 185 in front 160 in rear
2008 X-9 Triggers and Rear derailleur X-7 Front
Mavic Xm 819s on Dt Swiss Rear & Specialized Stout Front 
WTB Rocket V saddle 
ODI Rogue grips
Mavic Holy Rollers for commuting, DJ, & DS
Panaracer Cinder Rear and Fire Freeride Front for Single track
Atomlab Trailpimps for Commuting & DJ
Shimano 520's for everthing else

Next Upgrade is a Pike 454 slider and Xt 20mm hopefully soon.


----------



## Merlins_Trek (Sep 28, 2009)

*Hey all!*

Im new here everyone... some sweet a$$ rides in this thread!

Here is my 2000 Trek 8000, I just recently got back into riding again so Ive been pounding the crap out of her this year!










My new Reba Team fork...









I need to figure out what to do with my wheels though. They are Rolf wheels (not Rolf Prima) and no one seems to have free hub bodies for them any more. I love my wheels and dont want to shell out the dough for all new ones, so Im not really sure what to do now. There is a little play in the back hub so nothing NEEDS to be replaced now, but Im sure within a year or so it will just keep getting worse.

Anyway, great forum, Im happy to be a part of it!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Merlins_Trek said:


> Im new here everyone... some sweet a$$ rides in this thread!
> 
> Here is my 2000 Trek 8000, I just recently got back into riding again so Ive been pounding the crap out of her this year!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums and back to MTB!!! :band:

Your hubs should be rebuildable odds are you need bearings. :cornut:


----------



## vidnovic (Aug 20, 2009)

*My Yeti ARC*

Here's the ARC I picked up ~a month ago. I'm lovin' every minute I'm spending on it.

Frame: 1999 ARC
Fork: 2002 Rockshox Duke SL 100 
Headset: Chris King 
Stem: Bontrager
Bar: Yeti Downhill
Post: Ringle Moby
Seat: Bontrager
Grips: Odi
Levers: Hayes 9
Shifter: X-9
RD: X-9
FD: XT
Cranks: Icon (Yuck!)
BB: Icon??
Wheelset: Rolf Dolamite Disc
Cluster: HD-70 9 speed
Brakes: Hayes 9
Pedals: Frogs
Tryes: WTB Velociraptor


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

*Evil...*










My do-it-all steel steed. Just waiting for a chainguide and some short cage RD.


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

man, gotta love the evils. Are you running 130 or 140mm on there?

check out the MRP g1 chain guide. I think its all you need for a hardtail. If I go back to 1x9 I'm all about it. Sweet sweet rig.

Hunter


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

X2 on the MRP. :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

That a NS Surge Dogon?

If so what size, how does it fit and how does it roll? Also, is the mech hanger replaceable?
btw It's also gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> That a NS Surge Dogon?
> 
> If so what size, how does it fit and how does it roll? Also, is the mech hanger replaceable?
> btw It's also gorgeous :thumbsup:


'09 Surge :thumbsup:

Its their Medium which fits like a 16.5 with a 6" fork. NS says it fits more like a 17 but I believe they might be over sizing it slightly. The bike is awesome it responds like your on a pump track. On a flowy DH it stays low and fast unless you really want to launch it then it will. Very flickable on the trail and in the air yet not afraid of the rough sections when it time to let it rail, really lovin the steel. :cornut:

The derailleur hanger is steel with 3 screws securing it to the frame. I believe their thought is to break the screws versus bending a hanger. I need to contact them about replacement screws and a hanger just in case.

Bang for the buck it cant be beat in fact would give frames costing much more a complex. I feel the bars need to be a little narrower my son says their perfect, their gettin trimmed. :rockon:


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

300hp said:


> man, gotta love the evils. Are you running 130 or 140mm on there?
> 
> check out the MRP g1 chain guide. I think its all you need for a hardtail. If I go back to 1x9 I'm all about it. Sweet sweet rig.
> 
> Hunter


It's 140. They based the geometry on 140mm so it's spot on. I'm actually waiting on MRP 1.X, altough I'm not sure when will it be available in Europe. :bluefrown:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I.V.A. said:


> It's 140. They based the geometry on 140mm so it's spot on. I'm actually waiting on MRP 1.X, altough I'm not sure when will it be available in Europe. :bluefrown:


JensonUSA has black or white but the only sizing is 32-40T. If the sizing is right for you check into their shipping, they do ship outside the US and I hear the shipping is fair. :thumbsup:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG281B00-Mrp 1X Guide.aspx?SSAID=189896


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> JensonUSA has black or white but the only sizing is 32-40T. If the sizing is right for you check into their shipping, they do ship outside the US and I hear the shipping is fair. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG281B00-Mrp 1X Guide.aspx?SSAID=189896


It is, but the problem is FedEx. It's ok in US of A, but their office in Croatia is full of *******s and they charge too much money for "additional expenses" because they can. Yes, the chainguide will be in Croatia in 5 days, but I won't see it for the next 10-15 days and it will probably cost me like the G2 chainguide. I had some expensive expirience with domestic FedEx, so no can do.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's my 07 Vagrant after muddy ride and few upgrades I made since I bought it last year.










Since last year I added the 8 inch front rotor, Acid pedals, Thomson 80 mm stem, Thomson seatpost.

After this being my everyday bike for more than a year, this bike is very versatile. I've had no problems with it. I really think riding the hardtail has made me smoother on the trail. I'm not sure if I'll got back to full suspension anytime soon.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for crappy pic, all I had was my cell out in the woods. I'll post some better pics when I find my camera's battery charger.










2009 Specialized P.1 All Mountain Disc

Everything is stock except for the fork, front wheel, front tire, and handlebar grips. I jacked the front wheel so that gave me the excuse to upgrade the front end of my bike :thumbsup:

Upgrades:
Lizard Skins Moab grips
Argyle 318 Fork
Bontrager Big Earl front wheel
WTB Wierwolf front tire

It gets the job done.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

How you likin that WeirWolf tire??


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love it, it grips like a beast.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mwayne5 said:


> I love it, it grips like a beast.


I rode those in the early years and loved them then found the Timberwolf which is killa but weights a ton. The Minion FR is what I have been on since but I keep looking at the Weirwolf especially after seeing the new tapered side knobs on the 2010 model. :cornut:

Thanxz for reinforcing the confidence. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> I rode those in the early years and loved them then found the Timberwolf which is killa but weights a ton. The Minion FR is what I have been on since but I keep looking at the Weirwolf especially after seeing the new tapered side knobs on the 2010 model. :cornut:
> 
> Thanxz for reinforcing the confidence. :thumbsup:


I picked up a Schwalbe Big Betty a little while ago. I'm impressed.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I picked up a Schwalbe Big Betty a little while ago. I'm impressed.


This is about tires not your latest GF.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> This is about tires not your latest GF.


So what are you going to say if I tell you I love my rubber queens?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So what are you going to say if I tell you I love my rubber queens?


:idea: :idea:


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

*here is 1 of 1*

first 69er AM paul has built.


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

little upgrade on my spad:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

SC RockLobster said:


> first 69er AM paul has built.


Very nice. I don't usually like white components, but this look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

251 said:


> Very nice. I don't usually like white components, but this look good. :thumbsup:


 Thanks.. I knew the frame was going to be white but the rest just kinda fell in place.  I didn't want a ghost bike.


----------



## ChrisTheo (Sep 17, 2009)

2005 Norco Manik
2003 Dirt Jumper 1
CC Tank Hit Headset
Maxxis 2.35 High Rollers F/R
Everything else is stock


----------



## marki3boy (Oct 12, 2008)

DMR Ex[alt]
Ideally it could do with bigger forks, lighter wheels, better brakes, but is still a fun bike as it is.










* Frame: DMR Ex[alt] 4130 cromoly 14" black
* Fork: Manitou Black 120mm, TF tuned
* Brakes: Hayes So1e
* Cranks: Raceface evolve XC
* Front Derailleur: Microshift
* Rear Derailleur: Microshift
* Pedals: Kona Jackshit
* Stem: Truvativ Hussfelt DH
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussfelt DH
* Seatpost: DMR
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket: Custom ceramic
* Cassette: Microshift
* Headset: Jawbone
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 kevlar
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle BFM
* Front Hub/Skewer: DMR revolver/Hope
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 kevlar
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle BFM
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DMR revolver/Hope
* Weight: Heavy?


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Fairly new... has a bit more than 400 miles:


----------



## Ozzgurr (Apr 14, 2009)

My sweet ride...

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="


----------



## konasunset (Oct 13, 2009)

*Durrty....*

I am an avid bicyclist who can't afford alot of bells and whistles. But all I know is my 300 dollar (I got a great deal on it) K2 Zed 1.1 Disc is kicking some tail in the hardtail division.I tend to destroy bikes but this bike is sturdy and can handle trails that most of my friends need a full-suspension for. I love hard tail bikes because they go fast and are great for catching sick airs. I don't know if I will ever convert. So to all you budget riders out there... don't be afraid to kill it on your 300 dollar 'beginner' bike. these are the pro models of yesterday... get out there and spray some dirt!!! Peace... - J.

PS... nice Trek Pic. It's almost too pretty. I want to see the next pic with some dirt on it lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

My quest to have the nicest Diamondback in the UK continues despite the inherent futility of such an endeavor...
...I love my bike.





Pictured just after a complete strip/rebuild, so as clean as it's going to get.

*Frame:* Diamondback UK Response 2008
*Forks:* Rockshox Revelation 426 coil
*Bars/Stem/Grips:*Chromag Fubar OS/Thomson x4 50mm/Sunline Logo
*Seatpost/Saddle:* Thomson Elite/Chromag Lynx (comfy)
*Drivetrain:* SLX 665 cranks 26-36/XT med cage rear/ Deore front (last stock part!)/ Ultegra 12-28 cassette/KMC chain/ XT shifters
*Wheels/Tyres:* XT 756 hubs/Mavic 719/DT comp/ Maxxis High roller 2.35st/ Maxxis Larsen tt 2.35st
*Brakes:* XT 4pot front 180mm/2pot 160mm rear
*Other Stuff: *Creek ZS3 headset/E13 Supercharger (easier cleaning than Shimano bashring)/Hope seat clamp/foam rubbber chainstay guard/DMR V-12's long pinned/Many many cable ties/Bolted on Crud Catcher

So far I've been tempted by a bunch of 'better' frames from the likes of Ns, On-One, Ragley and so forth, but the balance of this frame (and it's creepy stealth like silence, doesn't even get cable or chain rattle) is so good it keeps tempting me back. It's absolutely flies round berms and across roots, much faster than a hardtail has any right to. Climbing's a bugger though.

I keep meaning to get rid of all the stickers too, but the frame's first owner very diligently laquered them on, so it has to wait for funds and time to get a respray, with any luck I'll be keeping this one for a long time.

At least until Banshee bring out the Scirocco replacement...


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

My updated Evil version 3.1


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

*NS Bikes Society*

My NSBikes Society upgraded with Fox 32 Vanilla 140mm RLC 15QR and SLX hydros 203F/180R.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bicol_express said:


> My NSBikes Society upgraded with Fox 32 Vanilla 140mm RLC 15QR and SLX hydros 203F/180R.


Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks. The more I ride it the more I'm loving it  . It's been getting more saddle time than my fullsus lately.


----------



## lacticacid (Apr 18, 2008)

*Ragley Blue Pig*

Just finished building a Ragley Blue Pig. Haven't been able to get to the trails just yet, but the tentative maiden voyage is Sunday (no hunting). Will upgrade the fork next year to a RS Revelation.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

lacticacid said:


> Just finished building a Ragley Blue Pig. Haven't been able to get to the trails just yet, but the tentative maiden voyage is Sunday (no hunting). Will upgrade the fork next year to a RS Revelation.


What kind of saddle is that?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

*My 456ti*

couldn't pass up the sale price on this. swapped the parts from my 456 summer session. took it for a maiden ride with one of my daughters last night and it's sweet. coming off the summer session i like the steeper headtube angle. it's beautifully crafted by the guys at lynskey. more of a ride report later


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> couldn't pass up the sale price on this. swapped the parts from my 456 summer session. took it for a maiden ride with one of my daughters last night and it's sweet. coming off the summer session i like the steeper headtube angle. it's beautifully crafted by the guys at lynskey. more of a ride report later


Very Nice! I just finished building this one.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

monstertiki said:


> Very Nice! I just finished building this one.


is that a 16" summer session?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> is that a 16" summer session?


Yes its 16


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

shortbus said:


> My updated Evil version 3.1


Can't help but laugh at your Evil. That f##king rim colour! Bloody awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## lacticacid (Apr 18, 2008)

*Transition AM saddle.*



colin1 said:


> What kind of saddle is that?


Transition AM saddle, from Transition Bike Company. They come in black, brown, and white. Not as comfortable as the WTB it replaced, but still doable.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

lacticacid said:


> Transition AM saddle, from Transition Bike Company. They come in black, brown, and white. Not as comfortable as the WTB it replaced, but still doable.


thanks dude - it's a good looking saddle,
Colin


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

Totally up-graded P1 All Mountain:

SRAM X.7 / X.9 drivetrain
Truvativ Stylo cranks
Juicy Ultimate
Recon 351 U-turn 130mm
Truvativ AKA stem
Truvativ Stylo WC bars


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

rinseflow said:


> Can't help but laugh at your Evil. That f##king rim colour! Bloody awesome! :thumbsup:


haha thanks 

I don't like subtlety :madman:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I just couldn't resist taking a pic of my bike with this old caterpillar....


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

my dj/dh/am rig
2005 planet x hammerhead
blue ck headset
salsa seatpost clamp nonqr
shadow conspiracy seat
thomson seatpost
front wheel: dmr revolver laced to mavic 823w/alloy blue nipples/185mm avid rotor and intense dh ex2 sticky lite tire
pike 454 coil push'ddddd!
thomson stem(not pictured)
bontrager big earl bars w/ odi ruffian grips
juicy 7 brakeset
raceface diabolus crankset w/ demolition mag pedals white
rear wheel: chris king isodisc heavy duty laced to mavic 823 blue alloy nipples/160mm avid rotor and some crap michelin xc tire

soon to come:
new frame: ns surge?
new saddle: suggestions?
new pedals: crankbros 5050???
new tires: kenda nevagal/sb8


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

NS Surge is an awesome HT for AM/DH/FR. :rockon:


----------



## jiipee (Sep 2, 2008)

Here`s my first hardtail. Nothing much to do, so i bought this frame and buid it up with some new parts and some used ones.



















Screaming for frontmech....


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My New One. Carver 96er frame set up with dual 650b wheels, set up up single speed with a Nixon Comp 145 up front!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jiipee said:


> Screaming for frontmech....


Just get the Hayes Mag masters. :thumbsup:

http://www.spadout.com/b/Hayes/hydraulic-brake-levers/


----------



## jiipee (Sep 2, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Just get the Hayes Mag masters. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.spadout.com/b/Hayes/hydraulic-brake-levers/


highly overrated, i`m happy with those old nines thanks   maybe someday.....


----------



## tmseth (Mar 27, 2009)

the slow evolution of my do everything bike:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tmseth said:


>


Sweet fork. :cornut:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

My two recent builds.









On-one 456, now with a Float RLC 140.









1993 Trek 930 - retro parts bin single speed conversion. 1993 was the last year Trek frames were lugged steel handmade in Wisconsin, so I wanted to keep it alive. Raided the parts bin, came up with a period correct LX crank, period correct (POS) wheels and brakes, and to top it all off an old Gold alloy chainring from a trials bike. I am waiting for a 17t rear cog so I can ditch the tensioner.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

tran am SS


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

mine!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is my 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disk.

Specs:
Rock Shocks Dart 3 Fork
Odi Rogue Grips (Not pictured)
Lizard Skins Chain Stay Guard
Sram X-5 Rear Derailleur
Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport Tires
Avid BB5 Disk Brakes



















-Brett


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

*Banshee Viento*

I guess this could be classed as AM. Certainly 'more than XC, less than FR/DH'. Not too good with pigeon holes...




























Frame - Banshee Viento (small, red/polish)
Rear shock - N/A
Front shock/fork - Manitou Minute Elite Absolute 140mm
Handlebars - Raceface Deus XC lowriser
Stem - Sunline V1 AM 50mm
Headset - FSA Orbit MX
Grips - Oury Ruffians 
Saddle - Fi'zik Tundra
Seatpost - Praxis Northshore (stock Banshee)
Front brake -SLX
Rear brake -SLX
Cranks - Raceface Evolve XC SS 36t
Chainguide - N/A (for the moment)
Chain - SRAM PC971
Pedals - V8 (temp while practicing Mad Skillz--will be swapped out for Times)
Front derailleur - N/A
Rear derailleur - XT Shadow med. cage
Front shifter - N/A
Rear shifter - XT (minus gear indicator to fit brakes inboard--little hands!)
Cassette - XT
Front hub - Dice roulette
Rear hub - Dice roulette
Front rim - Sunringle Equalizer 27
Rear rim - Sunringle Equalizer 27
Spokes - black ones.
Nipples - mmmmm
Tyres - Maxxis High Roller
Tubes - tubes
Total weight - 11kgish


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

2009 Kona Blast

Stock specs

Fork RockShox Dart 2 with turnkey lockout, 100mm travel
Crankset FSA Alpha Drive, 44/32/22
Bottom bracket FSA Powerdrive
Shifters Shimano Acera
Front derailleur Shimano Acera
Rear derailleur Shimano Deore
Rear cogs Shimano Alivio , 11-32, 8-speed
Number of gears	24
Brakes Hayes MX4 mechanical disc
Brake levers Avid FR-5
Rims Alex ACE-18
Front hub Formula Disc, 32h
Rear hub Shimano M475, 32h
Tires Maxxis Ignitor, 26 x 2.1
Handlebar Kona XC/BC Riser
Stem Kona XC/BC
Seat post Kona Thumb
Saddle WTB Speed V Sport SE
Pedals Wellgo LU-A9
Headset TH
Chain Shimano HG40


----------



## tommorth (Mar 12, 2009)

o5 kona shred
not pretty or new like lots of the bikes on here but great fun, I like it and ride it all over. Bought it cheap off a kid with bent forks and missing cables/brakes shifters for wheels to put on another bike and decided i prefered to ride this 

differnt bars titec and seatpost trutvativ since the pic

small o5 frame rattlecan green ;-)
130mm shermans
bbb7 frnt 7'
mx2 rear 6'
mavic 325 rear 2.5 highroller
rinolite front 2.3 minon
16 spd with lx/deore shifters/derailer
truvativ shitguide 
dmr v8 pedals
odi lockon grips


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

09 Soma Groove
09 Rockshox Recon 351
Sram x7
XT cranks
XT Hubs/ Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite
Cane Creek Thudbuster LT
Avid BB7s


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

*Chromag Samurai*

Frame- Medium Chromag Samurai in Comp Orange
Fork- 2010 Fox Talas 36
Wheels- Mavic 819's w/ Hadley hubs
Cranks- Shimano XT
Rear D- Shimano Saint w/ Saint shifter (Spares from my DH bike)
Stem- Chromag Ranger 70mm
Bars- Chromag Fubar
Brakes- Avid Elixir CR 185mm front 160mm rear


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

here's mine

18" on one ti 456
thomson stem 
amp post
king/hope hubs on stans flow rims
hope m4 brakes
xt shifters and deraillers
slx cranks
fox talas 32 qr15


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

qbert2000 said:


> here's mine
> 
> 18" on one ti 456
> thomson stem
> ...


Love the way those ti frames look.....fat tubes are sexy!

I have a steel 456, 18", that I am still getting dialed in. Seems like you are running a very short stem on that rig - I was wondering how it is working out? I just moved from a 90->75mm and it feels a little weird. Descends well but front end wander on the climbs is terrible. How tall are you? Have you tried diff stem lengths?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

apat13 said:


> Love the way those ti frames look.....fat tubes are sexy!
> 
> I have a steel 456, 18", that I am still getting dialed in. Seems like you are running a very short stem on that rig - I was wondering how it is working out? I just moved from a 90->75mm and it feels a little weird. Descends well but front end wander on the climbs is terrible. How tall are you? Have you tried diff stem lengths?


i'm 6' even and i do have a 70mm that i've run before. climbing is not an issue when i e-ride. what kind of question is that?

seriously, i am used to running short stems and the bike is designed around a 50-70mm stem length. it hasn't been an issue, but stem length and position is a personal thing andwhatever works for you is what matters. i had a steel 456 summer session before and climbing on it was much more work than this one.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*mine*

My Ewr built for all mountain fun..


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*mine*

My Ewr built for all mountain fun..


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

SC RockLobster said:


> first 69er AM paul has built.


This is great. Truly different and something to consider. Striking looks also. Would like to hear how it rides/handles in the woods.

John


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

monstertiki said:


> Yes its 16


Waiting on parts deleivery to build up my Summer Season 16 in Raw finish, just like that.

Couple questions -

What is the stem length you are using and what size are the tires?

Thanks,

John


----------



## darrencw (Jan 13, 2008)

My new ride. Its friggin perfect.. and i'm lovin it to bits.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

darrencw said:


> My new ride. Its friggin perfect.. and i'm lovin it to bits.


Nice..Finally get to see it :thumbsup:

Oh just wait up a bit longer for our ride eh... my steely Pig is idling in the house.
Just waiting for the last couple of parts to get here before building.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Adrien said:


> my dj/dh/am rig
> 2005 planet x hammerhead
> blue ck headset
> salsa seatpost clamp nonqr
> ...












she is slowly transforming
my cast makes this slooooow


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Adrien said:


> she is slowly transforming
> my cast makes this slooooow


Saddle WTB http://www.spadout.com/b/WTB/saddles/ :thumbsup:

Pedals Easton, A-Frame http://www.spadout.com/b/Easton/pedals/ http://www.spadout.com/b/Azonic/pedals/ :thumbsup:

Tires Maxxis Minion 3C FR & Highroller http://www.spadout.com/b/Maxxis/tires-tubes/ :thumbsup:

How about a great deal on a Maxxis Ardent??


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Saddle WTB http://www.spadout.com/b/WTB/saddles/ :thumbsup:
> 
> Pedals Easton, A-Frame http://www.spadout.com/b/Easton/pedals/ http://www.spadout.com/b/Azonic/pedals/ :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


i take it you're paying????
i'd like them delivered and installed by 5pm


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Adrien said:


> i take it you're paying????
> i'd like them delivered and installed by 5pm


Might just give you the Ardent, go for the other finger. :cornut:


----------



## 99SX (Feb 15, 2008)

My rig..

2007 Cannondale F3
DT Swiss x430 Rims
SIC Stem
Titec Hellbent Bars
Titec El Norte Saddle
FSA Seatpost
Race Face Diabolus Cranks and Bashguard
Shimano LX/XT 
Avid BB7 8in/6in
More on the way...


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

ViciousD said:


> 07 Norco Sasquatch


I dig this Norco Sasquatch. Simple, rugged.

John


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

99SX said:


> My rig..
> 
> 2007 Cannondale F3
> DT Swiss x430 Rims
> ...


your rear brake housing might be a little short....


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

FRAME --> Lynskey Titanium Mill Finish 29er "AM" Frame w/ tapered headtube, Helix downtube, ISCG 05 tabs, 73mm BB
CRANKSET --> SRAM AM Hammerschmidt 175mm
HEADSET --> Chris King black 1.125 tapered 1.5 headset
FORK --> Tapered 120mm Reba 29er w/ 20mm maxle 
FRONT SHIFTER --> SRAM X9 Hammerschmidt shifter
FRONT TIRE --> Maxxis 29er Ardent 2.4
REAR TIRE --> Maxxis 29er Ardent 2.4
CASSETTE --> Jeff Jones modified XT 6-speed cassette to fit on King SS rear hub
BRAKES --> Formula "The One" brakes w/ 180mm rotors
PEDALS --> XTR
SHIFTER HOUSING --> Jagwire Switch Titanium colored cable and housing
GRIPS --> Deity lock ons w/ white locks
WHEELS --> Chris King Pewter hubs laced to Flow 29ers. Front hub 20mm, rear SS hub. Dt comp spokes 
REAR SHIFTER POD --> Shimano XTR shifter
BARS --> Chromag OS 730mm black low riser bars
STEM --> Chromag 70mm black Ranger stem
SADDLE --> Chromag Lynx (black/white) Ti rail saddle
SEATPOST CLAMP --> Chromag Pewter seatpost collar , 35mm
SEATPOST --> Chromag Minimalist 400mm length x 30mm
CHAIN --> SRAM PC991
REAR DER --> Shimano XTR non-shadow M971

WEIGHT (as pictured in geared mode) = 28.93 lbs

few pics below, more pics *here*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> FRAME --> Lynskey


What gearing you riding????? looks like 11-34 with a 32 front. :crazy:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> What gearing you riding????? looks like 11-34 with a 32 front. :crazy:


if you read the specs you would clearly see that its a SRAM Hammerschmidt crankset. The Hammerschmidt has only one single physical chainring, either 22t or 24t and the higher gear, based on planetary gearing, applies a 1.6 conversion ratio so if you are running the 22t chainring the higher gear is equivalent to a 35.2t chainring...so, up front, its a 2-ring setup equivalent.

the rear, also listed in the specs, is a single speed hub with a modified XT cassette where based on some machining, allows for all but the 3 small cogs to remain resulting in a 6-speed, which in my case gives me a 6-speed 17-34t cassette. Wont get into details but there are a lot of good reasons to do this, not the least of which is that a single speed wheel is stronger given you dont have to deal with dishing the wheelbuild and also, i will be running it with a single cog out back as a pseudo singlespeed in which case i would definitley not want a standard geared cassette out back.

So in summary, its a 12-speed setup based on a 2 x 6 configuration


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> if you read the specs you would clearly see that its a SRAM Hammerschmidt crankset. The Hammerschmidt has only one single physical chainring, either 22t or 24t and the higher gear, based on planetary gearing, applies a 1.6 conversion ratio so if you are running the 22t chainring the higher gear is equivalent to a 35.2t chainring...so, up front, its a 2-ring setup equivalent.
> 
> the rear, also listed in the specs, is a single speed hub with a modified XT cassette where based on some machining, allows for all but the 3 small cogs to remain resulting in a 6-speed, which in my case gives me a 6-speed 17-34t cassette. Wont get into details but there are a lot of good reasons to do this, not the least of which is that a single speed wheel is stronger given you dont have to deal with dishing the wheelbuild and also, i will be running it with a single cog out back as a pseudo singlespeed in which case i would definitley not want a standard geared cassette out back.
> 
> So in summary, its a 12-speed setup based on a 2 x 6 configuration


Exsqueeze me :thumbsup:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Exsqueeze me :thumbsup:


i tell you...i honestly had no issues with front derailleurs before but the hammerschmidt is really freaking cool. at first i had the 24t on their which was fine, but that meant a 38t big gear which is a bit much for me on the 29er and confused me when selecting gears in back...but switching to the 22t chainring made it more what i am used to


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> i tell you...i honestly had no issues with front derailleurs before but the hammerschmidt is really freaking cool. at first i had the 24t on their which was fine, but that meant a 38t big gear which is a bit much for me on the 29er and confused me when selecting gears in back...but switching to the 22t chainring made it more what i am used to


:lol: Which is why I have kinda stuck with a 1X9 using a 34 X 11-26 being that I dont climb it works well. The Hammerschmidt looks extremely tempting until one gets to the retail price then the heart really starts pounding and old school looks perfect. :cornut:

Awesome bike as always. :rockon:


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

My 2007 GT Peace 9r. I love it and I'm pretty sure it loves me...or at least it takes everything I can give it and it doesn't complain.








I've switched the Speacilized 100mm stem in the picture for an EA70 120mm stem. It feels a ton better now.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fo - I usually just dismiss you posts because you are somewhat of an elitist blowhard....but I can't resist. Nice build. Period. I want to ride it.

PS: Whats up with the king headset? I believe you spend a good portion of another thread arguing with me and others over the fact that you think King headsets suck like [insert metaphor for something vaguely sexual here].


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

apat13 said:


> Fo - I usually just dismiss you posts because you are somewhat of an elitist blowhard


I agree with you



apat13 said:


> ....but I can't resist. Nice build. Period. I want to ride it.


honestly, the bike is outstanding. while i got serious hate from my 29er thread (as expected), I must say that this bike is exactly what I was hoping it would be, a hardtail that could serve to be used on the same trails I use my FS bike for. I am sure some of its newbikeitis but i really obsessed more than ever on this bike and i honestly feel its right for me.



apat13 said:


> PS: Whats up with the king headset? I believe you spend a good portion of another thread arguing with me and others over the fact that you think King headsets suck like [insert metaphor for something vaguely sexual here].


that is correct...but now since i have a king headset they are the best headsets out there. you will also notice i used to blab about I9s being the only wheels i would run but i am back on the King bandwagon therefore, King wheelsets are the best!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

FoShizzle said:


> ...but now since i have a king headset they are the best headsets out there.


I just decided I like you. Your are an unrelenting homer with good taste who exposes posers and uses foul language. I look forward to arguing with you over critically trivial components like ferrule choices.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## 99SX (Feb 15, 2008)

apat13 said:


> your rear brake housing might be a little short....


Ya know I thought so too but it actually modulates so much better than the front brake. Maybe the front brake housing is too long?


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

baycat: nice build! don't know much about chromag's frame, but i like their designs. are their frames chromo? alum? i only ask cuz i'm looking for a chromo hard tail frame. sorry about the thread jack. cheers.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Diver85 said:


> baycat: nice build! don't know much about chromag's frame, but i like their designs. are their frames chromo? alum? i only ask cuz i'm looking for a chromo hard tail frame. sorry about the thread jack. cheers.


Chromag = cromoly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

It's steel. Think OX Platnium but the tube set is very nice and lively. Love the bike. With a pike fork it is spot on and the bike can take abuse. Rode it in Whistler (park and xc days) and primarily in the bay area.

http://www.chromagbikes.com/frames_sakura_2009.html


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

Wow, so much awesome bikes in here, Evil Sovereign, Chromag, Lynskey. I'm a bit ashamed but here is mine :


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

Rami said:


> Wow, so much awesome bikes in here, Evil Sovereign, Chromag, Lynskey. I'm a bit ashamed but here is mine :


so sick! 
those bars are a little questionable though...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

This place needs more TransAMs  will post mine as soon as I find the friggin cable that connects the camera to the computer:madman:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

"Christmas upgrades" include NOS XTR Levers (best mech lever made IMO), Oury Lock-on's, and a pimptastic bell that my wife got me.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Rami said:


> Wow, so much awesome bikes in here, Evil Sovereign, Chromag, Lynskey. I'm a bit ashamed but here is mine :


what r u talking about? that is a rad bike


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Rami said:


> Wow, so much awesome bikes in here, Evil Sovereign, Chromag, Lynskey. I'm a bit ashamed but here is mine :


Agree with Fo thats a sweet bike you got their. :rockon:


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

jinxley said:


> so sick!
> those bars are a little questionable though...


I know they look a little bit weird but they are really comfortable giving your wirst a very natural feel. Ragley Carnegie's bar ( http://www.ragleybikes.com/our-products/carnegies-bar/ )


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Agree with Fo thats a sweet bike you got their. :rockon:


Thank you guys. Of course there's some components which make me proud. Such as Podium pedals, Vertical Wedge Stem, Carnegie's bar,... But the wheels really suck, I'm not very happy of Halo Spin Doctor hubs plus they are quite heavy. 
However I'm not jealous I love my bike. I only complain about the non replaceable derailleur hanger. It has been twisted last summer (the hole was ovalized) because of a branch in my rear wheel and it was really hard to put it back in its original shape.


----------



## El Baron (Jun 23, 2009)

The Alpine is sick! how much did the build cost?


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

Yeah the Alpine is a great bike but I think the 2010 is even better with shorter seat tube, longer toptube and new colors. For the price I'd say £2000 (thank you ChainReactionCycles, for example I paid my Lyrik less than £550!). It's only an estimation as I didn't bought all components at once.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Rami said:


> Wow, so much awesome bikes in here, Evil Sovereign, Chromag, Lynskey. I'm a bit ashamed but here is mine :


Definitely no need to be ashamed. And is that an ORANGE Straitline bash? I didn't know they come in orange. Got one 12-sided version, need another one for another bike and orange would certainly fit the bill.

How's that serrated version on log stalls, does it bite good to a log/fallen tree? I know I shouldn't, but...


----------



## KC101 (Jan 4, 2010)

18" kona kula gold 2010










all stock

https://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=kulagold

new pedals on order...

https://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

ns surge, got it done today with the magic gear ratio!
just a little bit longer till im riding again!!!









on one 456 18", it's a friends bike.. he got it all dialed in tonight


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I.V.A. said:


> My do-it-all steel steed. Just waiting for a chainguide and some short cage RD.


Awesome machine man, I loved your bike at first glance


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my Trail ride... I would like to present it as AM but in an accurate view I don't use this as AM but XC-Trail riding.

Frame: Norco Scrambler 2008 17" Adventure series
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Air 130-100mm ('08 model)
Headset: CH918 semi integrated threadless
Crankset: Shimano M542 170mm w/KCNC bolts (in black)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II
Pedals: Shimano M540
Shifters: Shimano SLX w/o optics
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX low, dual
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint (Shadow) w/KCNC wheel
Cassette: SLX 11-32
Chain: Shimano HG53
Handlebar: Easton EA30 riser 25.4 x 635
Stem: KCNC Bear Bone 80mm.
Saddle: Fizik Gobi Wingflex (customized - cannibalised from a 'dale')
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite 27.2 x 400mm
Grips: Race Face God & devil
Front brake: Hayes Stroker Ryde 180mm.
Rear brake: Hayes Stroker Ryde 160mm.
Wheels (set): Easton XC Two 24 spokes

I will change my current EA30. I was thinking in a Monkeybar like this one
http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/08/bar_rise_ea70_'08.html

I also have a couple of juicy videos (unfortunately not on the hill, where it should be)









See you on the trail, chau!


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

Paid spam. NS Surge.
https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=44810


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Why you selling the NS??


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

Middle of winter. Not riding at all. Really trying to save up for a new FS. I love the frame but I'm pushing the limit on sizing. I am 6'4" and get cramped in alot of situations.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TheDude said:


> Middle of winter. Not riding at all. Really trying to save up for a new FS. I love the frame but I'm pushing the limit on sizing. I am 6'4" and get cramped in alot of situations.


Bummer ever thought about a leg reduction?? You shouldnt have a problem selling, the complete package is worth more then your asking. Looking at a small part of your collection you understand real value pricing, your a rare breed, congratz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

If I can't sell, which so far looks to be the case, I'll probably end up running it next season.

BTW, what size are you running? Just curious to see what you think of the fit......

With a 410 Thomson I can get proper leg extension......

The TT is as long as my 21" Jamis Exile. 

It's those short ass chainstays that get me, i'm sitting in the back seat when climbing.


----------



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

New (to me) Orange P7.

Returning to riding after selling up due to an injury, so bored without riding - having physio treatment at the present, but I'm looking forward to getting back out on the trails.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TheDude said:


> If I can't sell, which so far looks to be the case, I'll probably end up running it next season.
> 
> BTW, what size are you running? Just curious to see what you think of the fit......
> 
> ...


I have the so called small and im 5'7". My other bike is a FR Blitz II and the short travel 5" is a 16" frame for its flickability. When I looked for a HT frame to build on I wanted DH geo and NS offers that with some FR. Climbing is not in my vocabulary so it was never a issue for me. I did find it was very easy pedaling wise going from the Blitz II to the Surge so it definitely is more DH/FR with a twist of BMX than AM. :cornut:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> I have the so called small and im 5'7". My other bike is a FR Blitz II and the short travel 5" is a 16" frame for its flickability. When I looked for a HT frame to build on I wanted DH geo and NS offers that with some FR. Climbing is not in my vocabulary so it was never a issue for me. I did find it was very easy pedaling wise going from the Blitz II to the Surge so it definitely is more DH/FR with a twist of BMX than AM. :cornut:


Wow Dogonfr, you're exactly the same height as me.....that Orange would indeed fit you perfectly


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Wow Dogonfr, you're exactly the same height as me.....that Orange would indeed fit you perfectly


Dont push your luck young lady, I see by your avy your back in the bucket. :lol:


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

My On One Summer 456, in some snow.










Very happy with it, rides brilliantly downhill, need to get legs working better tho. Feeling pretty beat up after today's ride..


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

what a head angle here? 60?


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

d.n.s said:


> what a head angle here? 60?


Looks like that rear wheel is sitting deeper in the snow than the front, which would account for it looking so slack. They sit at a 66/67 head angle normally iirc.

And holy bright orange bike, Batman!  Won't lose that thing in the snow - or anywhere else.


----------



## Grannylingus (Jul 23, 2009)

*My Trek 6000*

my Trek 6000


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

north20 said:


> Looks like that rear wheel is sitting deeper in the snow than the front, which would account for it looking so slack. They sit at a 66/67 head angle normally iirc.
> 
> And holy bright orange bike, Batman!  Won't lose that thing in the snow - or anywhere else.




Yer, supossedly 66.6 degrees IIRC from the On-One site. As soon as I saw the orange frames, I just had to have one!:thumbsup:


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

ratty2k said:


> Yer, supossedly 66.6 degrees IIRC from the On-One site. As soon as I saw the orange frames, I just had to have one!:thumbsup:


It looks like dayglow orange. At least you wont loose it in the snow


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

In the flesh it it is almost fluorescent! Looks good,


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

ratty2k said:


> My On One Summer 456, in some snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool bike. AM hardtails are so much fun and steel ones even more I guess.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

New brakes and wheels for my Eriksen hardtail:

Brakes: Avid BB7 (185 F /160 R), Cleansweep X rotors, Paul's Love Levers
Wheels: Mavic XM819 Disc UST rims, Hope Pro II 32h hubs, DT Swiss Competition spokes and ProLock nipples

The weight is now 10.935kg (24.11 lbs) with discs, and was 10.325kg (22.76 lbs) with Mavic Crossmax wheels and Paul's Motolite brakes.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

66.6 indeed!! Love all the awesome builds!


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

whistle tree said:


> 66.6 indeed!! Love all the awesome builds!


sweet ride......:thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

hre's mine


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice Ragley mnigro


----------



## Anthiron (Jan 29, 2010)

*Brodie hard tail*

My Hard Tail.

Brodie 08 17" Brute With a few mods.

My first serious bike



Truvativ everything, Marzocchi DJ3 Fork, X5 SRAM Shifters and Chain gear, 11-32 SRAM Cassette, Wellgo Flats (have ordered some WAM D10 Pedals), Tektro Auriga Comp HYD Discs (7"rear 8" front), WTB Speed Saddle, Sunrim MTX S Rims, Kenda Short Tracker 2.5" Tires.

i love the bike but I'd Love to make it a little Lighter, The drive train is all brand new even though its low spec.

Any Weight saving ideas? ideas for a few more mods?

Nicko


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Not really designed as an all-mountain bike but it sees that type of terrain.It's fairly light build without compromising much for strength. Long and low, it's a fun bike...


----------



## Frankie Figs (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres my Rockhopper. I know its not an AM rig but Im poor and its what I got lol I'm probably gonna throw a Recon 351 U-Turn 85mm-130mm on it next. I still ride XC trails as well so the low travel will be nice for the quick turn in. I would love to have some sweet AM trails around here but Florida sucks!


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

*Sinister*

07 Sinister Ridge w 20mm DMR Trailblade. King to Mavic EN521s, Formula Megas 200/180, Thomson, EA70, X9, Kinetics 2.6, Funn saddle.


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

1.X and short X-7 are here + some mud tires to get me trough the winter.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I.V.A. said:


> 1.X and short X-7 are here + some mud tires to get me trough the winter.


Gorgeous bike man! I love it. Sex on wheels...

what saddle is that?


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you. :cornut: Saddle is from Charge. The Spoon. Pretty durable, cheap and comfy.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

40a said:


> 07 Sinister Ridge w 20mm DMR Trailblade. King to Mavic EN521s, Formula Megas 200/180, Thomson, EA70, X9, Kinetics 2.6, Funn saddle.


Incredible build! I have come pretty close to buying a ridge lately, I am a huge fan of sinister and absolutely love my gruitr. How do you like the rigid fork? Whats the a2c?


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

greengreer said:


> How do you like the rigid fork? Whats the a2c?


 I'm not a weenie thats into ride quality or compliance; i just want a sturdy if not overbuilt straight leg fork... as long as its the right height, clearance, and bmx style (aka offset in the dropouts, not at the crown or by way of raking legs). The DMR matched per each of these factors. I like a steep head angle and the 440mm (listed) a2c works perfectly for me. The fork itself comes up a little shy of 440, so i threw the +5mm King baseplate on there to give me a little extra.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

I.V.A. said:


> Saddle is from Charge. The Spoon. Pretty durable, cheap and comfy.


+1 for it! really satisfied


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

This bike is georgeous. Love the fullyrigid. what is the head angle? It looks really steep.



40a said:


> 07 Sinister Ridge w 20mm DMR Trailblade. King to Mavic EN521s, Formula Megas 200/180, Thomson, EA70, X9, Kinetics 2.6, Funn saddle.


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

jinxley said:


> This bike is georgeous. Love the fullyrigid. what is the head angle? It looks really steep.


stock at 68.5- with my set up it comes in somewhere between 70 and 71.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

Trek 3700
Fox Vanilla 140 RL
Avid BB7
Deity Stem 
Specialized Enduro bar
Stylo GXP Crankset


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

ColoMtb20 said:


> Trek 3700
> Fox Vanilla 140 RL
> Avid BB7
> Deity Stem
> ...


Haha - MSRP on that fork alone is almost twice MSRP on the whole bike.


----------



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cotic Soul 2010

Recently bought a orange P7 - see a couple of threads back, but the frame was too big for me - felt like a tank (stand over height was the issue).

Stripped the P7 frame and sold it on, bought the Cotic Soul (medium 17 1/2 inch), finished building up earlier today.

First ride tomorrow.


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)

Lots of on-ones here. Lets post mine!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

maartenv said:


> Lots of on-ones here. Lets post mine!


Is that seat-post inserted enough in the frame? LOL,there is almost as much seat-post sticking out as there is seat-tube on the frame. Looks like you need to move up a size.

Nice build though, look strong and fun.


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry man but that just looks goofy, and must ride even more so.



ColoMtb20 said:


> Trek 3700
> Fox Vanilla 140 RL
> Avid BB7
> Deity Stem
> ...


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope rides perfect.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

jinxley said:


> Sorry man but that just looks goofy, and must ride even more so.


The angles are all sorts of messed up on that bike, but thats what happens when you put a 140mm fork on a bike that was designed around 80mm. The 40mm stem must make things even more goofy. Bike that is too big + long travel fork + FR shorty stem = WTF geometry + handling.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

ColoMtb20 said:


> Nope rides perfect.


Out of curiosity did you change to a 9 speed chain when you put that crankset on or are you running a 9 sp crankset with a 7 speed chain?


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

The off set and gap dimensions were the same for the chain rings on the gxp and the stock crankset. So no problems arose. And there is no difference between the size of a 9 speed chain and a 7 speed chain. All are 3/32" regardless of speed.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Updated picture of my Hucker. Just realized that the threads first post has no pictures. I lost them when my ISP deleted our account by accident. Any who here she is. All thats left is new stem and handle bar, then its complete.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

That looks like a rock solid rig man...nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

ColoMtb20 said:


> And there is no difference between the size of a 9 speed chain and a 7 speed chain. All are 3/32" regardless of speed.


 3/32 is the (inner) roller width. what matters is the (outer) width from plate to plate. funny though: a quick msmt of a PC-870 against a PC 971 showed about the same outer width.. though my eyeball aint so good without a vernier caliper. I'm sure someone else'll post up on this..


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

40a said:


> 3/32 is the (inner) roller width. what matters is the (outer) width from plate to plate. funny though: a quick msmt of a PC-870 against a PC 971 showed about the same outer width.. though my eyeball aint so good without a vernier caliper. I'm sure someone else'll post up on this..


7/8/9 speed chains all have different outer widths...and different combination's of cassettes/rings/chains can cause problems. That said, a narrow chain (9 speed) will work on any setup. I am guessing that in the post I referred to (which the poster confirmed through his measurements) the crankset that came ont he 7 speed drivetrain was using a narrow chain and equivalent spacing on the rings. It would save shimano money to only do one setup, and since it would work with any rear (7/8/9) they would not have problems.

I still am wondering, however, why someone would buy a $600 shock, a $150 crankset, and other parts for a $350 bike that looks to be way to big.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

apat13 said:


> I still am wondering why someone would buy a $600 shock, a $150 crankset, and other parts for a $350 bike that looks to be way to big.


Correct it WAS a $350 bike. However the frame is a beast and is great for the type of riding I do. Basically in the end I spent $350 on shifters and a frame. Yes the bike may be big, but being that I am 6'5" it is actually a very good fit for me. Just because it wouldn't fit one person doesn't mean the bike wouldn't be a perfect fit for another.

That being said, good to know about the the chains, I just thought there was a difference in design between the two, such as actual joint and metallurgical construction, not size difference. Just new technology and stuff. Good to know.


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

what a wacked idea to put an expensive fox (140 float i think it was?) on a high tensile steel off the shelf hardtail. that dude is nuts. But if that what he likes to ride so be it. But if he is any good on that he would be obscene if you put him on a bike that didnt look like someone with peer motor skills made it out of popsicle sticks!



apat13 said:


> The angles are all sorts of messed up on that bike, but thats what happens when you put a 140mm fork on a bike that was designed around 80mm. The 40mm stem must make things even more goofy. Bike that is too big + long travel fork + FR shorty stem = WTF geometry + handling.


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

and to stop the hate for a sec that divinci is georgeous.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

aluminum. Regardless, I had some doubts too, but its solid and works great so whatever I didn't come on here for approval just display and knowledge so...yeah. Nice devinci.


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

oh thought those were steel. And Im sure you love the way it rides and thats all taht matters


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks man appreciate it.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah man, some harsh hate for a minute there...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

colin1 said:


> Yeah man, some harsh hate for a minute there...


The whiners should all pitch in to buy ColoMtb20 a bike they feel is worthy of their standards. :rockon:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

You guys are right...didn't mean to be spreading hate. Every now and then someone posts a bike that I see as a clusterfunk of mismatched stuff and it makes me go "what?!?" But if he likes it, he rides it, and he has fun on the trails with it; well, that is all that matters. So Colo, it might not make much sense to me, but as long as you are enjoying it keep riding, keep having fun, and rock on! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My new one;


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

What is it? (the frame, that is)


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

ColoMtb20 said:


> aluminum. Regardless, I had some doubts too, but its solid and works great so whatever I didn't come on here for approval just display and knowledge so...yeah. Nice devinci.


X2 all that matters is that you like what you ride. There are many of us who have been dusted by the guy who rides and trains like an animal, but does not have the "latest and greatest". Kudos to you. If you are riding and likeing it, forget these blowhards and keep having fun.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

This is mine and it just feels right. I've put the WTB Laser V back on since the photo, the BMX saddle just won't cut it on longer rides (it's the one bike for all for me).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ducktape said:


> This is mine and it just feels right. I've put the WTB Laser V back on since the photo, the BMX saddle just won't cut it on longer rides (it's the one bike for all for me).


Very sweet build!!! :rockon:

Would go to a lower 1" riser bar and more support on the flats. :cornut:


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

But if hes digging what hes riding, then he should keep riding it, and the haters can hate quietly, and let the man enjoy himself 



dogonfr said:


> The whiners should all pitch in to buy ColoMtb20 a bike they feel is worthy of their standards. :rockon:


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Olano (Mar 24, 2008)

*DMR Trailstar*










DMR Trailstar MkIII, 18" Mocha Brown
Marzocchi AM2 forks

Ride it both 2*9 and SS, like in the picture.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

*On One 456*

Chocolate flavored. Just finished the build getting ready for the first ride. Waiting for my new saddle. added a couple more pics to show the sparkle.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

CVrider said:


> Chocolate flavored. Just finished the build getting ready for the first ride. Waiting for my new saddle.


Looks very nice! I was wondering what a chocolate frame would look like built up. :thumbsup:

Looks kinda sparkled, is it a metalflake or just brown?


----------



## Frankie Figs (Oct 22, 2009)

CVrider said:


> Chocolate flavored. Just finished the build getting ready for the first ride. Waiting for my new saddle.


I was also wondering how it would look and it just confirmed that I'm gonna get the chocolate frame when I buy one! Good looking rig :thumbsup:


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Jet Fuel said:


> Looks very nice! I was wondering what a chocolate frame would look like built up. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks kinda sparkled, is it a metalflake or just brown?


It's definitely got a sparkle/metalflake look to it. Ended up working out for me that the blue in my size was sold out. Very happy with the color.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

2001 avalancheOnly original parts are the frame,stem,and bars.If I can find a new carbon zaskar size small frame only,Ill put this one out to pasture as a single speed.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

apat13 said:


> Gorgeous bike man! I love it. Sex on wheels...
> 
> what saddle is that?


I totally agree with you, this hardtail is just awesome and the concept involved is superb, specially its frame/fork/bar/wheels combination.


----------



## abbosacs (Feb 14, 2010)

*Wheel Help*

I have a stock 2009 Kona Five-0 Deluxe. I really like it but as I'm 100Kg the rear hub hasn't stood up to my abuse. Can anyone suggest a good wheel/set that's stong but not too heavy as the five-0 is pretty heavy already. Also I don't have a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

azonic outlaws are cheap and strong


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*Parts bin boutique build*

here's my 05 hardrock, my sh!tbike, my first "real" biek. Built from leftover parts from my pitch-was gunning for all mountain build in a transition trans am kinda way. You guys tell me what you think.

Frame: 2005 hardrock medium
fork: 2006 drop off (handles good with 130mm instead of craptastic MZ Comp at 80mm)
crank: Race face ride xc
brakes: hayes Sole
drivetrain: sram attack shifters, botched 8 speed casette(with 34 cog), alivio dr(i know, but it works, lol)
wheels : dt swiss 445(off of pitch)
tires: kenda nevegals, with studded front for now for fun in the snow
The bike comes in at 31lbs-which is not bad since the front tire is wire bead and studded.
I know a lot of people turn their noses at hardrock but this frame has been good to me-I even took it to whistler first year I got it. Long range plans are to get a on one 456, blue pig or trans am, but in the meantime I'll ride the snot out of it.


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

chelboed said:


> Addict? Never heard of it, but I'm droolin'.
> 
> edit: Just went to their site...wow, Will. Nice ride!!!


+1 holy crap...amazing!


----------



## SillyYak (Jan 17, 2007)

usernamehere said:


> here's my 05 hardrock, my sh!tbike, my first "real" biek. Built from leftover parts from my pitch-was gunning for all mountain build in a transition trans am kinda way. You guys tell me what you think.
> 
> Frame: 2005 hardrock medium
> fork: 2006 drop off (handles good with 130mm instead of craptastic MZ Comp at 80mm)
> ...


Dude, anyone who turns their noses can suck it. The only thing I would be worried about is the extra stress on the headtube that all the extra travel will put on it.


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

*my awesomess coolio great ride*

2008 KHS DJ-200 just a few pics (more on the way) but here are the specs:

Component Group Shimano Alivio 
Brakeset Shimano M485 disc brakes, Shimano M485 levers 
Shift Levers Shimano Alivio 
Front Derailleur Shimano Alivio 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore 
Crankset TruVativ Hussefelt 2.0 w/RockRing, 22/32 teeth 
Pedals Alloy Platform 
Bottom Bracket TruVativ Howitzer 
Cassette Shimano HG-40 8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth 
Chain KMC Z72 
Seatpost Alloy Micro Adjust 
Saddle KHS Dirt Jump 
Handlebar PowerTools 6061 Alloy 
Handlebar Stem Alloy, getting a Hussefelt to replace the POS stock one(it actually had a sticker sying"not for DH comp, jumping, or extreme off-road use, i dunno if its a CYA thing or not, but its going)
Headset 1 1/8" threadless Cane Creek Aheadset Hammer 
Hubs Formula disc 
Rims Weinmann DM-30, 36-hole 
Tires Front: 26 x 2.35" Kenda Kinetics, Rear: 26 x 2.30" Kenda Kinetics 
Spoke Brand Black, 14ga. (2.0mm) 
Spoke Nipples Alloy

my best pic is too big though :\ anyway tell me what u think


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah! what he sez! 
I did some calculations-with the new fork the head angle goes down by 1.8 degrees-approx 68.5 degrees-I could see an issue if I put on a 170mm travel fork, but the drop off only adds 40mm- I've got it set up fairly soft, low in the travel. If the head tube snaps off and I eat the stem, I'm suing everybody!(just kidding). Cheers.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

ineedanewbike said:


> 2008 KHS DJ-200 no pics as of yet (working on it) but here are the specs:
> 
> Component Group Shimano Alivio
> Brakeset Shimano M485 disc brakes, Shimano M485 levers
> ...


Go to:http://bikegeo.muha.cc/
type in your specs and see
you welcome


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks usernamehere, thats an awesome site. doesnt have any 55ATA stats (thats the "All Mountain" one maybe?) but using a Pike (and i dont know my wheelbase so this could be a bit off) leaves me at 65.55*this looks uber slack as most DH bikes are around 66*, but maybe its not so bad? im not worried abiut the frame as the HT is heavily gussetted and the DT/TT are pretty thick as well, i simply dont want a 10 foot turning radius


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

INEEDABIKE
Those preset measurments might be a bit off-best way is to measure all forks yourself. OE specs for your bike may be on manufacturer website or bikepedia.Marz 55 might be a bit of overkill for that frame-65 ht is SLACK-u can always run it soft, but ultimately its ur biek, ur call.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

2008 giant yukon

replaced parts as it broke, needed to upgrade, or was a good deal for the price. some parts were given by my buddy.


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

oops


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SC RockLobster said:


> oops


You pickin on his seat. :nono:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

usernamehere said:


> here's my 05 hardrock, my sh!tbike, my first "real" biek. Built from leftover parts from my pitch-was gunning for all mountain build in a transition trans am kinda way. You guys tell me what you think.
> 
> Frame: 2005 hardrock medium
> fork: 2006 drop off (handles good with 130mm instead of craptastic MZ Comp at 80mm)
> ...


Beautiful! I planned to have one of these actually... in the summer of '05... but I did not have the money at that time. Now I have something similar. Did you check the Marin Palisades '10 bike? It would be a cheaper way to have something for AM at a good price (BTW I'm not trying to sell MY bike as my ride is a Norco Scrambler)


----------



## DarkoBWM (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc, picked it up on wednesday and love it so far


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> Beautiful! I planned to have one of these actually... in the summer of '05... but I did not have the money at that time. Now I have something similar. Did you check the Marin Palisades '10 bike? It would be a cheaper way to have something for AM at a good price (BTW I'm not trying to sell MY bike as my ride is a Norco Scrambler)


Thanx 
I took a peek at Marin website-although a nice bike, the Palisades is also based around a 100mm fork with steep HT angle-it wouldnt be an upgrade as much as a lateral frame swap-Thanks for the idea though. Scrambler is a fine machine, but I'll let you know when I pick up my new frame so u can get the frame of ur dreams lol-even if its a 5 year old dream. cheers


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

now we are talking!
Last upgrades


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

usernamehere said:


> Thanx
> I took a peek at Marin website-although a nice bike, the Palisades is also based around a 100mm fork with steep HT angle-it wouldnt be an upgrade as much as a lateral frame swap-Thanks for the idea though. Scrambler is a fine machine, but I'll let you know when I pick up my new frame so u can get the frame of ur dreams lol-even if its a 5 year old dream. cheers


it is a cool bike anyway... on the other hand, it would be difficult to pick up your bike as I live in the southernmost country in the world and also the import pricing surely be bigger than the price of the frame itself looooooool

Greetings from Chile


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

helmetless -do a side shot of the bike-looks real good


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

usernamehere said:


> helmetless -do a side shot of the bike-looks real good


Ok, sorry for the background


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Ok, sorry for the background


second attempt


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

*i think i got a good solution*



usernamehere said:


> INEEDABIKE
> Those preset measurments might be a bit off-best way is to measure all forks yourself. OE specs for your bike may be on manufacturer website or bikepedia.Marz 55 might be a bit of overkill for that frame-65 ht is SLACK-u can always run it soft, but ultimately its ur biek, ur call.


this guy "oldskoolbmx" on youtube gave me some inspiration and a new appreciation for what can be done with 100mm. im thinkin now more of a marz dj1 or dj pro because they wont screw up my geo and they have better damping/20mm TA. plus NOS 2007/2008 models can be had purty cheap.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Sinister Ridge*

My Steed


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Saving my nickels for a ridge....LUST


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

*It does OK at climbing*


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

That Ridge is d-o-p-e dope... Damn I want one! How do you like the ardents? What casing/compund are they and what kinda terrain do you ride on?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

theyare the foldable casing. i think the hard casing. they suck in comparison to the advantage tho. thinking about going back to nevegals or trying some schwable somethings. as far as terrain. hjust about everything.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

CVrider said:


>


climbs OK, huh (bet your decent from there was fun)...good to know. As I have one in brown awaiting cockpit and drivetrain parts. I'm excited to see how good of an all-a-rounder it is.

What bar/stem size combo are you using?...looks to be around a 27inch bar and 50/60mm stem. I've been debating about which is the best compromise to keep the bike going up and down comfortably.

Like your build by the way... since I'm running a Fox Vanilla, I'm gonna do blue ano bits on mine.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> climbs OK, huh (bet your decent from there was fun)...good to know. As I have one in brown awaiting cockpit and drivetrain parts. I'm excited to see how good of an all-a-rounder it is.
> 
> What bar/stem size combo are you using?...looks to be around a 27inch bar and 50/60mm stem. I've been debating about which is the best compromise to keep the bike going up and down comfortably.
> 
> Like your build by the way... since I'm running a Fox Vanilla, I'm gonna do blue ano bits on mine.


I'm running the Sunline V-one stem(65mm) and handlebars(745mm). Excellent combo for me. There are more pics of the build on the previous page.


----------



## SillyYak (Jan 17, 2007)

*DMR Trailstar*

Finally finished!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/silly_yak/sets/72157623556742454/


----------



## lacticacid (Apr 18, 2008)

*Updated - Ragley Blue Pig*

Finished upgrading my "do-it-all" bike over the winter. Can't wait to get this out on dirt after mud season.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Man I love Bluepigs. Nice build you got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## silly yak (Feb 5, 2008)

*DMR trailstar - Better pic*

Bike is no better though...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

silly yak said:


> Bike is no better though...


Whats up with the no pic and new account??



SillyYak said:


> Finally finished!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/silly_yak/sets/72157623556742454/


----------



## SillyYak (Jan 17, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Whats up with the no pic and new account??


That would be me being a knucklehead. Until you pointed it out, I hadn't even noticed. It was a couple of years ago, but I can only assume that I signed up at home, forgot I had, and then signed up again at work.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SillyYak said:


> That would be me being a knucklehead. Until you pointed it out, I hadn't even noticed. It was a couple of years ago, but I can only assume that I signed up at home, forgot I had, and then signed up again at work.


Awesome bike post a pic along with your link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

2010 Cotic Soul

Waiting for my 09 RS Revelation Air U turn forks to arrive (white), new saddle, tyres and some more red ano bling to tart it up.

Just built... very happy.... well i will be when the trails dry out.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

^^^well thought out bike! Everything just looks right about it. I bet it will be a blast on the trail.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

My turn...


















(Can't be assed to shorten the brake-lines, they'll be switched to braided ones next payday anyway so why bother?)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> My turn...
> 
> (Can't be assed to shorten the brake-lines, they'll be switched to braided ones next payday anyway so why bother?)


Nice hooker :rockon: cant resist commenting on the fancy hose routing though. :lol:


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cool Cotic.*

I love the Soul and somtime I´ll by one myself, seems to fit my style of riding. 
What size is your Soul and how long are you?

Danski



Syconate said:


> 2010 Cotic Soul
> 
> Waiting for my 09 RS Revelation Air U turn forks to arrive (white), new saddle, tyres and some more red ano bling to tart it up.
> 
> Just built... very happy.... well i will be when the trails dry out.


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Danski.

I am just over 6'2" and its a large (19 inch) frame. 

The bike is running a 80mm stem at the moment with 120mm forks and zero degree offset post. 

When the 09 110 - 140mm Revs go on it i will play with stem/bar and post combos then.

It is a good fit and while i don't feel cramped there is always finessing to make things 100%.

It has only been on a short ride so far but i was amazed at how well it does everything. Climbs brilliantly.... climbing is not my forte and my fitness levels are not great at the moment but i was firing up climbs i struggled with on my stumpjumper fsr even when fit. It decends so well and once i got used to the extra feedback from riding a hardtail again I was loving it.

I have never been able to really rail corners before... this bike just makes you do it.

Its love. I will own it til i kill it. If i can that is.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Nice hooker :rockon: cant resist commenting on the fancy hose routing though. :lol:


Well, I cant see the point in shortening them for the sake of a month (when they'll be switched out entirely).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Well, I cant see the point in shortening them for the sake of a month (when they'll be switched out entirely).


Not to worry bro id do the same thing, in fact my son replaced derailleur cables and housing on one of our bikes and they have some massive curve, im to lazy to fix his hurry job so its been like that for almost a year. :cornut:


----------



## jackal_rider (Oct 10, 2006)

Some really nice bikes on here. This is my all mountain hardtail. I've had a lot of different bikes over the years (07 bullit, jackal, cove hustler, giant ac, giant vt and others) but this seems to make me want to get out and ride more then any of the others. There are things I would like to upgrade but its pretty good for now. Can handle anything I throw at it.

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t282/coverider_marzocchi/biking0071.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t282/coverider_marzocchi/biking0061.jpg

its a 2005 Norco Sasquatch


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

I think my next bike will be a norco hardtail... nice bike.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Syconate said:


> 2010 Cotic Soul
> 
> Waiting for my 09 RS Revelation Air U turn forks to arrive (white), new saddle, tyres and some more red ano bling to tart it up.
> 
> Just built... very happy.... well i will be when the trails dry out.


Looks Sh1t, i bet it rides like [email protected]



You really have turned "meTRo" with the red anno bits.

must catch up and test ride one of these days. The Reign is being stripped down tonight and i may even start building up the Ragley.


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

What you mean is it needs more red ano?  

Get the Ragley built asap.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Syconate said:


> What you mean is it needs more red ano?
> 
> Get the Ragley built asap.


Gorgeous bike... 
...but yes, more red ano is always needed!

Heres an excuse - get a more even spread by adding a bit of red ano in the middle, eg: seatpost clamp, chainring bolts or bashguard... 
Red lock-on clamps and endcaps always look good too.

You can never have too much red ano!

Ok - just to prove I'm not too anal to get this thing dirty (but damn it took ages to clean )...










(Yes, I know the damned hose is loose at the back, the ziptie broke on the way round... luckily for me, the shop (inside the hut) gave me one so it wasn't dangling the next ride)


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

Haha... Yeah there is more red on its way but it's still a mountain bike so knocks, bumps and scratches are par for the course.

Seat clamp, lock on clamps, chainring bolts and maybe a red hope BB in time. It also now has brand new white and red 09 Revelation 426 Air U turns.

Can't wait to get back out on the trails with the new fork. The fox floats were nice but a little flexy. It climbs so well i was quite amazed and the downhills are a blast. maybe later in the week if the cyclone north of here doesn't soak us with too much bloody rain..... it seems to be raining all the time of late...... must be because i have a new bike.

Dual suspension is all well and good but hardtails are now my kind of bike.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Syconate said:


> Dual suspension is all well and good but hardtails are now my kind of bike.


big call there. it seems to be the catchcry these days.

well i hope so for my sake,


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

Pitto said:


> big call there. it seems to be the catchcry these days.
> 
> well i hope so for my sake,


If it ever gets built... you will love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Gorgeous bike...
> 
> Ok - just to prove I'm not too anal to get this thing dirty (but damn it took ages to clean )..


Now thats what a bike should look like, great job!! :rockon:


----------



## bcarm (Aug 9, 2009)

'01 Specialized Enduro Pro HT. Pic taken last week, frame is in new condition. When I picked it up last season it had never even had a BB threaded into it. 

Holy Rollers are on it until the trails harden up around here.


----------



## alivings (Aug 30, 2009)

*Cannondale Furio X with upgrades*

This one isn't quite as nice as most of these but its fun to ride. Upgrading as parts go out, upgrades include:

Mavic CrossTrail Wheelset
Avid BB7 Disc Brakes
X-5 Shifters
Ergo Grips
Specialized Captain (front)
Specialized Fast Trak (back)
Fizik Tundra Saddle
Thomson SB Seatpost (to be installed)
Fork coming soon

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=529622&stc=1&d=1269213425


----------



## Anthiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice Cannondale. 

you should angle your front quick release up instead of down. so it doesnt get snagged and open :O


----------



## alivings (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for looking. I'll get that release angled up!


----------



## donny939 (May 12, 2009)

09 gary fisher marlin. 
Fire xc pro tires with slime tubes
shiamno 540 pedals and shoes
Ergon grips (cant say enough good things about these grips)
First real mt bike and i love it


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

bcarm said:


> '01 Specialized Enduro Pro HT. Pic taken last week, frame is in new condition. When I picked it up last season it had never even had a BB threaded into it.
> 
> Holy Rollers are on it until the trails harden up around here.


wow! never seen one like this! looks great!


----------



## bcarm (Aug 9, 2009)

d.n.s said:


> wow! never seen one like this! looks great!


Thank you, I believe 01 was the only year it was ever made, so that may be why!


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

*Evil Sovereign*

Literally finished building this an hour ago.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice! I love those EVIL frames. 
Looks like a good day at the office.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*My Evil*



So stoked on this bike. It rides like a freeking dream!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

*My NS*



motormonkeyr6 said:


> So stoked on this bike. It rides like a freeking dream!


When we riding????


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> When we riding????


I leave Tuesday... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*Evil*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Rb said:


>


Triplets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

bcarm said:


> '01 Specialized Enduro Pro HT.


very cool!
post up how it rides.
i have the same frame sitting at home unbuilt and wonder how it would be.

oh and for the thread:
chromag stylus 1x9









built up a couple months ago, but finally got it dirty today.
i'll take post-ride muddy pics to show later.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

My Am/FR Transition Vagrant weighs in at about 34 and1/2 lbs with gravity dropper post on it. How much does the average AM HT weigh?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> My Am/FR Transition Vagrant weighs in at about 34 and1/2 lbs with gravity dropper post on it. How much does the average AM HT weigh?


Depends...

In standard trail trim mine (ti) sits at about 27lbs right now, with no real weight-weenie parts (but its built for AM more than FR).
With some fr-worthy tires and a dropper post it would probably be around 30lbs.

(Fwiw, you've got about 2lb of frame weight more than I have)

Another pic for thread...


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

EnglishT... how do you like those Hutchinson Toro's? I was wondering how you like it for an all around trail tire?

Looker of a bike by the way.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> EnglishT... how do you like those Hutchinson Toro's? I was wondering how you like it for an all around trail tire?
> 
> Looker of a bike by the way.


Cheers.

I like them - works well in a variety of conditions and transitions nicely to cornering (but does slide a little if pushed too hard). If you want a tire to corner agressively with there are more suitable options out there (the barracuda for example) but if you want one for a more subtle technique you'll really get these to shine. 
Volume is good and the casing is pretty wide (larger casing than a 2.4MK for example) but the cornering knobs dont stick out too far so it's not really as wide as most tires of a similar casing size - in short, its really more like a 2.25 than 2.35, but has a nice casing volume so it floats like a large tire.

Not many to match them as an allrounder - well worth trying.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

Does the front slide or or the rear? or both? I think I'd be okay with the rear sliding a little...but I don't like front tires that push in corners. I do tend to lean a bit, since my bike is a 1/2 size small to work underneath.

Rb and others... I love pic of the Sovereigns, each with it's own flare.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> Does the front slide or or the rear? or both? I think I'd be okay with the rear sliding a little...but I don't like front tires that push in corners. I do tend to lean a bit, since my bike is a 1/2 size small to work underneath.
> 
> Rb and others... I love pic of the Sovereigns, each with it's own flare.


I've not had them slide when using as a pair, though I've had the rear slide a little with a 2.3 barracuda (a bigger tire that needs a hefty lean-in to engage well) on the front. 
I'm not saying that they're no good for leaning into turns, I'm just saying they work better with a smoother leaning technique rather than needing a concerted effort to "throw" the bike over (and that if you use the latter technique with them, it's possible to slide them - as it is with many other tires).


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> Does the front slide or or the rear? or both? I think I'd be okay with the rear sliding a little...but I don't like front tires that push in corners. I do tend to lean a bit, since my bike is a 1/2 size small to work underneath.
> 
> Rb and others... I love pic of the Sovereigns, each with it's own flare.


The middle Sovereign is mineZ


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> Does the front slide or or the rear? or both? I think I'd be okay with the rear sliding a little...but I don't like front tires that push in corners. I do tend to lean a bit, since my bike is a 1/2 size small to work underneath..


Maxxis DHF 3C 2.5 on the front if you want predictable all year traction. :cornut:

http://www.spadout.com/b/Maxxis/tires-tubes/


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Depends...
> 
> In standard trail trim mine (ti) sits at about 27lbs right now, with no real weight-weenie parts (but its built for AM more than FR).
> With some fr-worthy tires and a dropper post it would probably be around 30lbs.
> ...


Sick bike, is it Ti?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> Sick bike, is it Ti?


Panama Gold.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I figured I'd throw up an updated pic of my Transition Vagrant. I've made a bunch of upgrades: Thomson 70 mm stem, Thomson seatpost, Crank Bros. Acid pedals, Hayes 8 inch front rotor and a pair of WTB Moto Raptor 2.25 inch tires.

I still love this bike.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> Sick bike, is it Ti?


Oh yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

VTSession said:


> I figured I'd throw up an updated pic of my Transition Vagrant. I've made a bunch of upgrades: Thomson 70 mm stem, Thomson seatpost, Crank Bros. Acid pedals, Hayes 8 inch front rotor and a pair of WTB Moto Raptor 2.25 inch tires.
> 
> I still love this bike.


I'd love to see your SS bike  this Vagrant looks just great!


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

*My New Trail-beater*

I finally got enough parts to put this thing together.

In the next few weeks I hope to get a better wheelset, fork, and some other misc. parts.

For now my focus is on cleaning up it's appearance and removing some of the stickers that were put on the frame. Who knows; if I like the geometry enough, I might spring to get the new version.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

djr8505 said:


> I finally got enough parts to put this thing together.
> 
> In the next few weeks I hope to get a better wheelset, fork, and some other misc. parts.
> 
> For now my focus is on cleaning up it's appearance and removing some of the stickers that were put on the frame. Who knows; if I like the geometry enough, I might spring to get the new version.


Looking awesome!!!!:rockon:

Shorten the chain its a tad long. :thumbsup:


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

looking for a modest HT frame. Say On one 456, Ragley or similar. I'm leaning towards a 456 (is the sparkley chocolate the std colour?)
Anyone got experience of both?

I like the look of the Evil and Chromag but a bit too spendy in the UK esp given that I have 4 bikes


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's the sizes and colors that On-One has in stock 

The geometries between 456 and Ragley Blue Pig look different enough to be significant. Especially the angles.

I recently spotted another British brand steel AM HT: Sanderson Blitz:
http://www.sanderson-cycles.co.uk/blitz.html
Does anybody know anything about them?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nzl62 said:


> looking for a modest HT frame. Say On one 456, Ragley or similar. I'm leaning towards a 456 (is the sparkley chocolate the std colour?)
> Anyone got experience of both?
> 
> I like the look of the Evil and Chromag but a bit too spendy in the UK esp given that I have 4 bikes


NS Surge is an awesome frame that can even handle DH. :thumbsup:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48285


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

What size is that one? On CRC they say that the 15.5 fits like a 17 so I'm guess low and long(ish) is what they mean. I have a Curtis Racelite but its more like a 13 and its waay too small to have the seat at even a not so sensible pedalling height


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

Having looked I think it might be a touch heavier than I am looking for


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nzl62 said:


> Having looked I think it might be a touch heavier than I am looking for


LoL your one of those ayy. :lol:

Thats the 15.5 im 5'7" riding mostly DH and pump track. :thumbsup:


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

So dogon how is the med for seatpost length if you wanted to pedal up somewhere?

No, not a weight weenie ( I own a Brooklyn Machineworks ) just looing for something with an appropriate weight for the things I will do on it, ie trails, commute, hacking etc
I have a Mojo for more AM duties but I defo don't want an XC frame, I like it low and smallish


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mosplat said:


> very cool!
> post up how it rides.
> i have the same frame sitting at home unbuilt and wonder how it would be.
> 
> ...


Chromag are just sweet!! Nice bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

*update rumble 1.5*

Here is my bike after shortening the chain and cables, new grips and front tire. I've gotta say this frame has been amazing. The shorter chainstays might have made it a little less predictable in uphill climbing but on jumps and downhill trails it feels more natural. The frame also wheelies so much better than my other frame.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nzl62 said:


> So dogon how is the med for seatpost length if you wanted to pedal up somewhere?
> 
> No, not a weight weenie ( I own a Brooklyn Machineworks ) just looing for something with an appropriate weight for the things I will do on it, ie trails, commute, hacking etc
> I have a Mojo for more AM duties but I defo don't want an XC frame, I like it low and smallish


For up hill, which I try to avoid like the plague, seat goes up about 1/2-3/4" more than it is in the pic. :thumbsup: For DH and playing I will ride it anywhere from where it is to about 1" below the lettering on the post.

Sweetness got some exotic toys their!!! I went for the Surge because it is DH friendly and the price was right for my spare parts/cheapo build. So far been very happy with it really makes me appreciate the Blitz II's travel. :rockon:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Here's one of mine, 2002 daVinci, Easton Ultralite custom frame, 17", with 2001 parts:

Shimano XT front/rear derailleur
1997 Shimano M739 crank
Ritchey Pro Logic headset
Ritchey ProLite bar
Ritchey Grips
Shimano XTR 8 speed shifter 
Shimano XTR Brake levers
Shimano XT 8 speed cassette
Shimano XT BB
WTB Speedmaster Rims/Hubs built by Wheelsmith
Thompson seat post
Ritchey WCS Vector Wing saddle
Bontranger 1.95 Comfort Tires
Manitou SXR

Weight: 20.5 lbs


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Oh, and:

Ritchey WCS Titanium clipless pedals with Decksters mounted.

Here's a couple more pics:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Not trying to disrespect any ones pride and joy but...is this really an All-Mtn hardtail?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

bluevagrant said:


> Not trying to disrespect any ones pride and joy but...is this really an All-Mtn hardtail?


With those tires on it, it's not much of a mountain bike at all...


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Berkley said:


> With those tires on it, it's not much of a mountain bike at all...


Heh heh heh, tires alone do not make any bike AM; quick switch of wheels with knobbies, and she goes up, through, and down any mountain; besides, it's all about the rider friend...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Berkley said:


> With those tires on it, it's not much of a mountain bike at all...


You should move over to the Real All Mountain thread 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=617057


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> Not trying to disrespect any ones pride and joy but...is this really an All-Mtn hardtail?


You tell me, what is the universally accepted and written in granite definition of AM?


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

I think most AM hardtails guys get on this thread to see REAL AM Bikes (the definition is not granite, but definitely has boundaries). One may feel like AM is their riding style, and so mistakenly conclude that the bike they ride is AM, and so they post their bike on this thread. You may be such an accomplished rider that you can take 4 to 5ft drops on your CC hardtail, but it still doesn't make your bike an AM hardtail. Your CC rig might be a supernice bike, and may deserve it's own praise, but not on a AM thread

I feel like my riding style is AM, but I would never dream of posting pictures of my current ride on this thread because it is NOT an AM hardtail, it is a CC hardtail. I am however building a bike that will fit the AM hardtail category. While my riding style may stay close to the same... I refuse to post pictures until I have a legit AM hardtail.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> I think most AM hardtails guys get on this thread to see REAL AM Bikes (the definition is not granite, but definitely has boundaries). One may feel like AM is their riding style, and so mistakenly conclude that the bike they ride is AM, and so they post their bike on this thread. You may be such an accomplished rider that you can take 4 to 5ft drops on your CC hardtail, but it still doesn't make your bike an AM hardtail. Your CC rig might be a supernice bike, and may deserve it's own praise, but not on a AM thread
> 
> I feel like my riding style is AM, but I would never dream of posting pictures of my current ride on this thread because it is NOT an AM hardtail, it is a CC hardtail. I am however building a bike that will fit the AM hardtail category. While my riding style may stay close to the same...* I refuse to post pictures until I have a legit AM hardtail*.


When you have that so-called "legit AM", post a pic along with the "legit" definition of AM. Because many here aren't old enough to remember clunkers that evolved into MTB's, a time when there were no "CC's", "DH's", etc., a time before "purpose" built bikes, ALL bikes qualified as AM, and that, my friend, had everything to do with rider skill and daring, and nothing to do with exotic eye candy bling bling.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder, is there a genetic predisposition in some people that makes them spontaneously combust if they can't categorise _everything_.
That's the only reason I can think for people desperate to say a mountain bike does not fit into a category known as _all_ mountain.

So it's not part of all then? 
What category is it?
I MUST KNOW!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not going to touch the whole, what is all-mountain and what kind of bikes are qualified mess. I do have to admit, I come to this thread because there is no "Gnarly, oversized tire, long travel fork, slack angled hardtail" thread. I am in awe of what some people are willing to do on XC bikes and their occasional inclusion here just serves to remind me of how much I crutch on my equipment.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Lord Humongous said:


> I'm not going to touch the whole, what is all-mountain and what kind of bikes are qualified mess. I do have to admit, I come to this thread because there is no "Gnarly, oversized tire, long travel fork, slack angled hardtail" thread. I am in awe of what some people are willing to do on XC bikes and their occasional inclusion here just serves to remind me of how much I crutch on my equipment.


Maybe we need a "slack/agressive hardtail thread: post yours" alongside this one as you suggest.

In a way, I kind of agree with these guys that any hardtail that gets ridden for (what it seems we'd agree is) allmountain riding is basically an allmountain capable bike. 
The problem (and confusion) seems to arise because the term "allmountain hardtail" generally connotes a slack, tough and agressive hardtail, though other hardtails may well count as "am" bikes even when they dont fit these criteria.

I disagree that the ability some people have to go in underbiked and pull it off makes our use of more suitable equipment "a crutch". At times, these slack/agressive hardtails are a bit more bike than you really need, but in their element (where an xc hardtail is slightly out of its depth, despite some riders ability to hold their own regardless) they're the right tool for the job.
By the same logic, you could try to argue that bikes are a crutch since skilled unicyclists can ride many of the same trails that we do... I dont see it that way, since the enjoyment factor (of what is a hobby, dont forget) is important too.

Must say, I do look at this thread for slack and agressive "AM" hardtails (rather than xc hardtails that get used for am)... I dont hate the inclusion of less agressive bikes, but I usually pay little attention to them and skip right past - the bike at the centre of this little furore is a case in point (it just doesnt interest me).


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's todays pic of my XC bike:










And last year's pic of my road bike:










... winter is over, I need to put those tires back on the road bike ...


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

my 853 hardtail and my aluminum rigid


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

BTW: in the Passion forum, all sorts of HTs seem to be appreciated in the "Hardtail XC photo thread".
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=500132


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

perttime said:


> BTW: in the Passion forum, all sorts of HTs seem to be appreciated in the "Hardtail XC photo thread".
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=500132


oops my bad :nono: 
browsing 'new posts'
saw "hardtail thread" didn't notice what forum:madman:
fwiw: i ride the whole mt...
smoked a guy on a dh rig last friday on a steep downhill on my 853
but i'm not really 'all mt' cause i don't do big jumps and drops...


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

If you honestly think this is an AM HT...then it is.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

reynoldseight5three said:


> oops my bad :nono:


I don't mind, but in the "XC" thread you are less likely to run into AM purists


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

:ihih:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> You tell me, what is the universally accepted and written in granite definition of AM?


I think your bike is great. The cool thing about bikes is no one can tell you what to do on yours. I just personally think to be an AM HT you need big tires, longish fork, and a good set of disc brakes.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> When you have that so-called "legit AM", post a pic along with the "legit" definition of AM. Because many here aren't old enough to remember clunkers that evolved into MTB's, a time when there were no "CC's", "DH's", etc., a time before "purpose" built bikes, ALL bikes qualified as AM, and that, my friend, had everything to do with rider skill and daring, and nothing to do with exotic eye candy bling bling.[/QUOTE
> Mountain biking has evolved. Don't fight it. Go with the flow. Old times were good. New bikes are better.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

This. Not that.














both my rigs, both rule. sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

Steeljaws said:


> a time when there were no "CC's", "DH's", etc., a time before "purpose" built bikes, ALL bikes qualified as AM


If ALL bikes still qualified as AM, then there wouldn't be a need for unique and individual threads such as this one.

Devinci even categorizes their bikes by the new terminology. Check their website here: Devinci

by the way, I'd like to admit an earlier posting error of mine that Steeljaws quoted... I posted "XC" as "CC" in the heat of the moment, just wanted to clarify that I wasn't trying to invent a new category. I'm sure a few had to have laughed when they read it.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

EnglishT said:


> Must say, I do look at this thread for slack and agressive "AM" hardtails (rather than xc hardtails that get used for am)... I dont hate the inclusion of less agressive bikes, but I usually pay little attention to them and skip right past - the bike at the centre of this little furore is a case in point (it just doesnt interest me).


:thumbsup: That's all I'm saying. I think that anyone who posts should expect a little feedback. Good feedback should be taken with the bad. I don't think anyone on the forum means any harm. If you don't like feedback, then don't post.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> :thumbsup: That's all I'm saying. I think that anyone who posts should expect a little feedback. Good feedback should be taken with the bad. I don't think anyone on the forum means any harm. If you don't like feedback, then don't post.


Exactly.... speaking of which, here's mine again (on a nicer day this time):


















And yes, the brakelines are still FAR too long... the good news on that front is that my goodridge stuff is on the way and I should have time to fit it before the next ride :thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't this the hardtail thread? Not the All-Mountain Hardtail thread? I wanna see more short travel stupid rigid home made single speed azz rattling big fork having steel alumatin magneesium titanicarbon riser bar with bar end and overstuffed seat bag having rigs! Keep posting all these cool unique bikes....as long as the rear end don't go /squish.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

EnglishT said:


> Exactly.... speaking of which, here's mine again (on a nicer day this time):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every now and then I browse a thread and can't help but say..."DAMN! I want to ride your bike!!!" Looks like fun man...nice build.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

apat13 said:
 

> Every now and then I browse a thread and can't help but say..."DAMN! I want to ride your bike!!!" Looks like fun man...nice build.





apat13 said:


> Isn't this the hardtail thread? Not the All-Mountain Hardtail thread? I wanna see more short travel stupid rigid home made single speed azz rattling big fork having steel alumatin magneesium titanicarbon riser bar with bar end and overstuffed seat bag having rigs!


:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> :crazy: :crazy:


Hehe, what made me laugh was the line including "short travel" and "big fork" 

Cant wait to get those annoying hoses sorted on mine (really irritates my ocd)


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

reynoldseight5three said:


> fwiw: i ride the whole mt...
> smoked a guy on a dh rig last friday on a steep downhill on my 853
> but i'm not really 'all mt' cause i don't do big jumps and drops...


after doing some research on "all mountain" i found that i also do not qualify because
i don't 'pound mt dew and crush the can on my head'


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

reynoldseight5three said:


> after doing some research on "all mountain" i found that i also do not qualify because
> i don't 'pound mt dew and crush the can on my head'


Oh crap! I dont quaify either then 

(Cant get damned mt-dew in europe )

Does my bike still count even though I dont? 
(Hey 853, I think yours does... btw how tall are you? that frame looks HUGE)


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Now THIS is a nice AM hardtail!

https://blogs.bikemag.com/gear/chromag-samurai/


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Steeljaws said:


> ..a time before "purpose" built bikes, ALL bikes qualified as AM, and that, my friend, had everything to do with rider skill and daring, and nothing to do with exotic eye candy bling bling.


Yes it might have been that way. But which one's more important today? :yesnod:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

This thread is called:
*"The hardtail Thread. Post up yours."*

This is not the "what is AM" thread. If you want to discuss what is AM/not AM, there are plenty of other discussions to do so. Please stop polluting this thread with your opinions on the matter as they are not nearly as cool as the bike pics & specs posted up on this thread. Trust me on that one.

More pretty pics of bikes please. Post yours up!

P


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Oh crap! I dont quaify either then
> 
> (Cant get damned mt-dew in europe )
> 
> ...


UHM...i'm 6'2" 220lbs and i drop that saddle 2" when descending,
i like AMP, i'm a J.R. fan and i think chuck norris is "the man'
does that qualify me..:thumbsup:
English yers looks good too!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Hehe, what made me laugh was the line including "short travel" and "big fork"
> 
> Cant wait to get those annoying hoses sorted on mine (really irritates my ocd)


You OCD???? No Frigin Way :lol: :rockon:


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> You OCD???? No Frigin Way :lol: :rockon:


Yes 
Unfortunately it goes alot further than just "bike OCD" that quite a few people on this site have.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Yes
> Unfortunately it goes alot further than just "bike OCD" that quite a few people on this site have.


LoL your still a Rocker, stay cool!!! :rockon:


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

*2010 Giant Boulder SE*

Nothing special just a 2010 Giant Boulder SE. All stock.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

MI_canuck said:


> Now THIS is a nice AM hardtail!
> 
> https://blogs.bikemag.com/gear/chromag-samurai/


OMG that is beautiful... it is like the missing link in bike history!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Giant77407 said:


> Nothing special just a 2010 Giant Boulder SE. All stock.


Awesome start to some serious trail rippin. :rockon:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Giant77407 said:


> Nothing special just a 2010 Giant Boulder SE. All stock.


Actually that's not bad at all. I've no idea what price range model that is, but the toned down graphics make it look a whole lot better than some very expensive bikes with über flashy stickers all over them. Damn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> Actually that's not bad at all. I've no idea what price range model that is, but the toned down graphics make it look a whole lot better than some very expensive bikes with über flashy stickers all over them. Damn. :thumbsup:


Pretty good bicycle, eh! I like bikes with sloped frames so that would increase your possibilities to maneuver over the bicycle, it is specially useful on downhills -no, I am not talking about aggresive riding, but it works anyway! Make sure to use it as much as you can, so when you were "horny" to buy somethng new to improve riding you will really appreciate the change.

I just started like you, after selling a very expensive Sub 11 kg XC ride to pay the college, with a basic hardtail that was modified time by time until now.

Congrats!!

pd: sorry for not quoting your photo Giant77407


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> Actually that's not bad at all. I've no idea what price range model that is, but the toned down graphics make it look a whole lot better than some very expensive bikes with über flashy stickers all over them. Damn. :thumbsup:


Walk out of lbs here for under $400.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> LoL your still a Rocker, stay cool!!! :rockon:


Ok, since I promised...


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

woohooo,,!!! check out the colorful brakelines...nice bro


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Ok, since I promised...


What brand are those hoses????:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Not AM... but I am running 2.25's  lol... my new 29er hardtail... first ride was today 










peace


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> What brand are those hoses????:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Goodridge


----------



## azonic_alex (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my newish bike. It is a Haro Flightline Comp which I am really pleased with. They are quite rare in the UK and I got it nearly half price on fleabay.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

azonic_alex said:


> Here's my newish bike. It is a Haro Flightline Comp which I am really pleased with. They are quite rare in the UK and I got it nearly half price on fleabay.


Lovin the rasta crudcatchers... awesome job.

Now, go beat her up


----------



## azonic_alex (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi yeah I got them before I got the bike because they were cheaper than black versions. All I need is a spliff to go with it lol.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

azonic_alex said:


> Hi yeah I got them before I got the bike because they were cheaper than black versions. All I need is a spliff to go with it lol.


Spliff? Smoke your tyres instead 

(Ok, since you understand me, I can spell it right for a change... normally spell it with an "i" here to keep some pedantic yanks quiet)


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

key parameters:

16.5" chainstay length (i have it set at 16.75" which i find better plus 16.75" works with my gearing perfectly)
24.5" effective top tube (only that long due to seat tube angle of course)
67.5 deg head angle
11.75" bottom bracket height
70 deg seat tube angle

designed to rail


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> 16.5" chainstay length (i have it set at 16.75" which i find better plus 16.75" works with my gearing perfectly)
> 24.5" effective top tube (only that long due to seat tube angle of course)
> 67.5 deg head angle
> 11.75" bottom bracket height
> ...


No kidding! That is some great geo on a 29er!

P


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> No kidding! That is some great geo on a 29er!
> 
> P


thanks. i am not kidding at all...the things is INSANE. more "flickable" (i know, ghey word) than any bike i have had which shocked me. feels more nimble than any 26er i have had and in fact, 16.5" chainstays is shorter than most 26er hardtails as well. I couldnt imagine actually running it at 16.5 to be honest as 16.75 is dialed!

of course you cant run a front der on this framed but they are ghey anyway...the bike is hammerschmidt ready with guides built in along the downtube if i ever do want to run gears up front - but i have that setup on another bike so will leave this SS dedicated for sure. the guy i bought it from, jncarpenter, did run gears though with the HS


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Fo I was going to be way impressed but a quick search and read shows that you're riding coat tails this time. Still a really nice bike, one of the very few 29ers I've seen that I'd really consider for myself.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

bad news said:


> Fo I was going to be way impressed but a quick search and read shows that you're riding coat tails this time. Still a really nice bike, one of the very few 29ers I've seen that I'd really consider for myself.


i am indeed...and as much as it pains to admit it, cuz the last thing jncarpenter needs is a compliment given how much he compliments himself, this thing is THE bomb, i am not kidding.

keep in mind the measurement listed are "sagged"/riding which of course is what matters. Working on collating static measurements too.

i was VERY skeptical when i got it...i thought, maybe my knees would hit the bars given the short front-center/reach...i thought the seattube being so short, but looking so rad, might post a problem when seated but at near full extension allowed, i am virtually in same relative position and when pedalling seated on flats or sissy hills its great!.

this is, by far, though perhaps influenced a bit by newbikeitis, the b!tchinest bike i have ever ridden. The Lynskey, which is a killer bike, just looks and feels huge now in comparison, and its not! honestly, the geo on this bike is incredible and not to mention, the builder, Steve Stickel, is the coolest guy and we have been emailing as well and without a doubt he is who i will go to in the future for custom builds

jncarpenter of course ran it with the hammerschmidt so thats always an option for people who dont want a dedicated SS like i do


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

FoShizzle said:


> key parameters:
> 
> 16.5" chainstay length (i have it set at 16.75" which i find better plus 16.75" works with my gearing perfectly)
> 24.5" effective top tube (only that long due to seat tube angle of course)
> ...


What frame is that?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

bluevagrant said:


> What frame is that?


frame is made by Steve Stickel of ByStickel bikes. He is honestly outstanding in all regards. His work is killer and he is timely compared to most custom builders.

His website is under construction which is ironic since he has been around adn well known for ages...just too busy for a website i guess  https://bystickel.com/


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> Steve Stickel of ByStickel bikes. He is honestly outstanding in all regards.


Any clue what he charges for a "special" frame? This one is pretty special, I am sure.

There's some builders like Curtlo whose custom prices are competitive with top stock frames, but the waiting list is long...


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm about a week away from being able to post up my new baby, it's still a bunch of parts and waiting for more


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

perttime said:


> Any clue what he charges for a "special" frame? This one is pretty special, I am sure.
> 
> There's some builders like Curtlo whose custom prices are competitive with top stock frames, but the waiting list is long...


I would highly recommend you or anybody else interested contact Professor Steve directly at [email protected]

With respect to a Curtlo vs. ByStickel, or for that matter a Jeff Jones Ti frame vs Motobecane Ti frame, etc....there is no possible way I can put "worth" into context for anybody but myself. Having said that, there is not a single steel builder I would recommend over Stickel, period


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

davet said:


> I'm about a week away from being able to post up my new baby, it's still a bunch of parts and waiting for more


Looking forward to the full build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Looking forward to the full build. :thumbsup:


+1. Always wanted a Cove HJ. What size is that?


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Frame 04 Norco Rampage raw
Fork Fox 32 120mm/Remote
Brakes Avid Elixir CR
Stem Thompson Elite X4 50mm
Bars FSA XC 240
Grips Lizard Skins Lock On
Saddle/Post Bontrager Big Earl 
Shifter Sram X9
Derailleur Sram X9
Crankset Shimano XT M770/Middleburn 32T/E' Thirteen Bash Guard
Pedals Shimano DX
Heasdset Cane Creek C1
Rims Bontrager Race Disc/Sealed
Tires Kenda SBB 

I love this bike handle so good. If i need anything it would be a taller fork or a 29in wheel.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

illini said:


> Frame 04 Norco Rampage raw
> Fork Fox 32 120mm/Remote
> Brakes Avid Elixir CR
> Stem Thompson Elite X4 50mm
> ...


nice bike! but yeah, my 29er AM bikes are far more enjoyable (for me) than my 26er AM hardtail...though i loved my 26er AM hardtail too


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

original build:










Build same as below except for Hussefelt cransk + Sun SOS wheels/formula hubs
Currently










Frame: Chromag Stylus - Large
Fork: Fox 36 Talas
Brakes: Avid Elixer
Cranks: Shimano SLX double, running middle ring only 
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
Shifter: X-9
Chain Device: Blackspire Stinger
Pedals:Wellgo B103
Stem: Truvativ AKA 60mm white
Handlebar: Truvativ Holzfeller (297g)
Seatpost: Chromag Minimalist
Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster DT
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Cassette: Sram ??
Headset: King
Grips: Lizard Skins "North Shore" lock on's
Tires: Geax Sturdy 2.25 front, Kenda Nevegal 2.1 rear
Wheels: Sun EQ29 rims in off white laced to Hope Pro II hubs, black DT comp. double butted spokes
Weight: ~31 lbs


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> original build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*L*ow Rider. :eekster:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine.








[/URL][/IMG]

Frame: Transition TransAM, Medium.
Fork: Fox 32 Float 
Brakes: Hayes HFX 9, 185mm F/R
Cranks: Shimano LX
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano XT's
Pedals: CB 5050's/ CB Mallets
Stem: Easton Vice 75mm
Handlebar: Sunline V1 745mm 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Selle Italia TransAM SLR (funny coincidence, ain't it?)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Cassette: Shimano
Headset: TBC Integrated
Grips: Sunline Halfwaffle Lock Ons.
Tires: IRC Trailbear 2.5 front, IRC V Claw 2.35 rear
Weight: ~30-31lbs.
Wheels: Mavic XM317's, XT Hubs, WTB Spokes.

Right now it's not a super fancy build, but its incredibly reliable. By the end of the summer I will be giving her a facelift. New wheels, tires and cranks. Maybe brakes and a little bling as well. Don't know If i'll be getting a new stinger (my old one didnt fit, as it was old ISCG) or going 1x9, i'll figure it out later.

Cheers


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

davet said:


> I'm about a week away from being able to post up my new baby, it's still a bunch of parts and waiting for more





dogonfr said:


> Looking forward to the full build. :thumbsup:





Buster Bluth said:


> +1. Always wanted a Cove HJ. What size is that?


It's a 17.5" frame.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice...man, if i could buy any bike right now it would be a trans am for sure. when i bought my last bike i actually purchased the TA frame, only to cancel it...wish i could justify it! or what i really mean is that i wish i could "hide" another bike from the nagging wife


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

davet said:


> It's a 17.5" frame.


Dude, that is a very nice looking bike. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

davet said:


> It's a 17.5" frame.


Awesome build!!! :rockon:


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

davet said:


> It's a 17.5" frame.


That's one hell of a hand job lol

How about a full parts list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> nice...man, if i could buy any bike right now it would be a trans am for sure. when i bought my last bike i actually purchased the TA frame, only to cancel it...wish i could justify it! or what i really mean is that i wish i could "hide" another bike from the nagging wife


Lol, you should DEFINATELY try and get this bike, amazing frame. It'll be worth every bike-related episode with the Mrs!!

Very nice Cove!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> Lol, you should DEFINATELY try and get this bike, amazing frame. It'll be worth every bike-related episode with the Mrs!!
> 
> Very nice Cove!!!


Fo swaps bikes every couple months once they become normal.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

davet said:


> It's a 17.5" frame.


Cool bike.What fork is that?


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

New fork for my Hucker. Previously I had an All Mountain SL1 that started creaking in the headtube. Replaced it with a Lyrik 2-step.
Before:








After:


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

mwayne5 said:


> That's one hell of a hand job lol
> 
> How about a full parts list. :thumbsup:


Frame: Cove Handjob 17.5"
Fork: Manitou Minute 20mm
Brakes: Hayes Grams full ti hardware
Cranks: Truvativ Stylo
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
Shifter: Sram X.9
Pedals: Shimano PD M-424 
Stem: Truvativ XR 65mm
Handlebar: Answer Carbon Protaper
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: WTB Devo Ti
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
Chainguide: Gamut Dual
Cassette: Sram 990 11-32
Headset: Crank Bros Opium C
Grips: Answer XC
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.35 single ply
Weight: 26.5
Wheels: Sun Ringle Charger Expert


----------



## neddead (Jul 2, 2007)

davet said:


> Fork: Manitou Minute 20mm


140 or 120mm? How does it handle on the trail?


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

New build, finished today!










Very pleased with the weight on this baby:










Frame: Ragley Blue Pig 16"
Fork: RockShox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
Brakes: Formula Oro K24 with Goodridge braided lines
Cranks: Shimano SLX M660
Bashguard: BBG cross-drilled (in blue!)
Chainguides: Blackspire Stinger (in blue!), N-Gear Jumpstop
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
Shifter: Sram X.9
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1 (in orange!)
Stem: Funn Rippa 45mm (in orange!)
Handlebar: Easton EA70
Grips: ODI (in blue!)
Seatpost: Ragley Spike
Saddle: WTB RocketV (in blue!)
Seatpost clamp: Hope (in blue!)
Cassette: Sram PG-990 11-34
Headset: FSA Orbit MX (in blue!)
Wheels: Halo Freedom, Hope Pro2's (in blue!), black DT Competition spokes
Front Tire: Continental Trail King 2.4"
Rear Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4"


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

neddead said:


> 140 or 120mm? How does it handle on the trail?


120mm, it handles pretty good, surprisingly actually. I haven't ridden anything with less than a 7" travel fork in years, and this thing sucks up the bumps very well, and can be locked up for extended climbs.


----------



## jrocket (Apr 17, 2009)

AndyRx7 said:


> New build, finished today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pig!!! I love mine!


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Just finished her today. I still need to make some minor adjustments and shorten some cables but other than that she's done.

Sorry for the shitty pic. All I had was my crappy phone cam and I just wanted to share. Better pics coming later this week.


----------



## Olano (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice Blue Pig AndyRx7! Colour matching is not my bag, but that looks good indeed. One might even like blue pedals? But I like that.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

dr13zehn said:


> Just finished her today. I still need to make some minor adjustments and shorten some cables but other than that she's done.
> 
> Sorry for the shitty pic. All I had was my crappy phone cam and I just wanted to share. Better pics coming later this week.


Very nice. Are you also running an internal geared hub? Full spec list coming too?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

illini said:


> Frame 04 Norco Rampage raw
> Fork Fox 32 120mm/Remote
> Brakes Avid Elixir CR
> Stem Thompson Elite X4 50mm
> ...


WHOA.... niiiice!! AM Hardtail? DJ? Adventure "X"? Who cares, I love multirole hardtails as they can do it all on the trail, pretty cool bike right there!

BTW I just bought a '10 Wolverine and I will adapt it to "Trail" mode soon (sorry for including all these commercial names here, I know some people don't like that stuff).


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

My new 456 been for a few rides on it and I can confirm that for the type of bike it it that is climbs fantastically. Best climber I've owned.










16" 456
Coil Pikes
Pro 2 and 521s
Deore group
Elixir r

Comes in about 30lbs.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

*NS Bikes Society*









Just switched her over to Sram. After a half dozen rides I must say I am a convert.


----------



## tristan86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just finished the build


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ronabrandt said:


> Just switched her over to Sram. After a half dozen rides I must say I am a convert.


Representing NS Bikes :rockon:

How you liking the Socity?? :thumbsup:


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

I have had her for a year now and have loved every ride. More tire clearance may be nice but I don't need anything bigger than 2.2 anyway. I also put some wider bars on when I did the sram change over and the flame has been re-stoked. Contemplating a longer travel fork for while now.... thing is it rails pretty good as is.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ronabrandt said:


> I have had her for a year now and have loved every ride. More tire clearance may be nice but I don't need anything bigger than 2.2 anyway. I also put some wider bars on when I did the sram change over and the flame has been re-stoked. Contemplating a longer travel fork for while now.... thing is it rails pretty good as is.


Run a 2.35 Maxxis Highroller on the rear, they run narrow, with a 12mm axle and 2X9 gearing then look into a 20mm front fork and wheel. :rockon:


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kona Hoss

Frame: Kona Hoss Frame 
Fork: Fox F100 32 RLC 100mm 
Brakes: Avid BB7 Mechanical Disc 
Rotors: Alligator Serration 
Cassette: Shimano SLX 11-32 
Headset: Cane Creek 
Chain: Shimano SLX 
Crankset: Shimano SLX 
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX 
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Grips: WTB Trail Grips
Handlebars: Azonic B-52 Handlebars
Stem: Truative Hussfelt 31.8 
Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7 levers 
Pedals: Wellgo Sealed Platform 
Seatpost: Ritchey Comp 
Saddle: WTB Speed Rocket 
Spokes: DT Swiss 
Hubs: Sun Ringle Disc Jockey
Rims: Sun Ringle Equalizer
Tires: Kenda Nevegal


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

TransAM built up today


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

*NS Bikes Society - 1 year after*

this may be the longest that i have kept a frame, LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Carbon 456 goodness, just finished build, few tweaks to do yet, gets its maiden ride on Saturday in the Yorkshire Dales.:thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

the guv'na!!
looking forward to hearing the weight/ride report! cheers!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hard tail and hard head?

My Giant STP (originally '08 STP 0 Aus model) now SS and rigid, not used for anything too serious, I'm not a good enough rider to worry about breakage even though I know that rigid Al bikes seem to be a no no in a lot of peoples minds...


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

Chromag Stylus XL

had this posted in the Chromag thread, but I'll do it here too. Put a Chunder SX 2.2 on the rear and Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E on the front both setup tubeless. Sits at 32.4 pounds or so.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's mine,It's not AM per'se but if I switch the front Race Kings for Mountain Kings I think I could get away with doing some light all mountain on it.It's light at just under 20 pounds,but I didn't go all weight-weenie with it,I used off-road worthy parts.


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*My XC Ride!*


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


>


 You sure is XC? Is it comfortable enough for climbing?


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*I guess I should have moved the seat up HAHAHA*

Believe it or not, I can climb some rough inclines. I guess you can call it an XC / Dirtjumper breed. What ever it is, it rules. I love how singlespeed gives me a challenge :rant:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> Believe it or not, I can climb some rough inclines. I guess you can call it an XC / Dirtjumper breed. What ever it is, it rules. I love how singlespeed gives me a challenge :rant:


:rant: Called Youth :crazy:


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> :rant: Called Youth :crazy:


Yep.

At 44 I need gears,just not 27 of them.

Those Access XCL frames are great deals aren't they?I would definitely get one for a budget build.


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*Access Frames...*

Yep they are extremely tough and real sharp looking. I am very happy with my first build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

former DJ, current Trail ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> Yep they are extremely tough and real sharp looking. I am very happy with my first build.:thumbsup:


glad this configuration works for you, I could never climb with a SS


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally some NORCO bikes. Mine is ready for a powdercoat job.


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

*My Curtlo*

Still waiting on a few parts.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Sexy!!! :ihih: 

What is that silver thing at the bottom of your seatpost? Is that a shim?


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

nordstern1 said:


> ^^ Sexy!!! :ihih:
> 
> What is that silver thing at the bottom of your seatpost? Is that a shim?


Thanks for the compliment.

Yes, that is a shim. A new seatpost is one of the parts I was waiting for; along with new black grips,and a black Chromag Lynx saddle. The bike now has the proper sized Thomson post on it.

TG


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

G-AIR said:


> Still waiting on a few parts.


Absolutely beautiful bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

jscusmcvet said:


> Absolutely beautiful bike.:thumbsup:


I agree, old school frame and backcountry gear, the perfect bike


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*My Ragley Blue Pig*

Still haven't taken her out on an actual trail yet, just the pumptrack by the shop. But I can tell we're gonna get on famously.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice build!...spec list please? specifically for travel and r. mech (short/med/long cage). cheers!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Spec list for my Blue Pig*

Frame: Ragley Blue Pig
Fork: 2009 Rock Shox Revelation 426 UTurn 110-140mm travel
Headset: FSA DH Pig Pro
Stem: Easton Vice 65mm
Handlebar: FSA FR-270 Riser
Grips: Ragley Half-waffle Lock-Ons
F/R Brakes: Avid Juicy 5's
Shifter: Sram X9
F Wheel: Performance Loco
F Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.35
F Skewer: DT Swiss RWS QR 
Crank/BB: Truvativ Stylo/GXP
Pedals: Wellgo knockoffs of Gusset Slim Jims; I also run Shimano 647's
Chainring: Blackspire 36t
Chainguide: MRP X1
R Derailleur: Sram XO Short cage
Cassette: Sram PG-990 11-34
Chain: Sram PC991
R Wheel: Performance Loco
R Tire: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1
R Skewer: Salsa Flip-off
Seatpost: Easton Vice
Seatpost Clamp: Salsa Flip Lock
Saddle: Charge Spoon


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, gotta give shout-outs to my boys at Sram for all the help!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Still haven't taken her out on an actual trail yet, just the pumptrack by the shop. But I can tell we're gonna get on famously.


In my personal opinion this is one of the nicest hardtails here apart from the Transition ones. Is that Revelation in 120mm mode? seems pretty tight for being a 140mm :skep:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the fork's wound down to 110mm in the pic.  Like I said, I've only ridden it at a pumptrack and then home on the mean streets of Chicago. 

I'll give a more complete review of the Pig once I've let her loose in her natural environment, flowing down a trail with the bit between her teeth and me barely hanging on for dear life. And the fork'll be slacked out to 140mm then.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

I cracked the headtube of my old generic aluminium hardtail and got this as a replacement:









The fork travel is only 105 mm but the bike rides well even with this too short of a fork.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc
-Cane Creek Thudbuster LT
-WTB SpeedV Progel Saddle
-Shimano SPD pedals
-Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers
-Sram MRX twist shifters
-WTB Weirwolf tire(rear)
-Continental Mountain King (front)
-Blackburn Pump
-Bell Saddle bag
-Bell Bike computer


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

illini said:


> Finally some NORCO bikes. Mine is ready for a powdercoat job.


Thanks. 
I just made a video showing how does the Wolverine look now. Soon the Rev will be replaced by a F140 RLC '10. 
(note: if you don't like heavy rock music make yourself a favor and do not watch this or simply turn off the volume)


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Thanks.
> I just made a video showing how does the Wolverine look now. Soon the Rev will be r*eplaced by a F140 RLC '10. *
> (note: if you don't like heavy rock music make yourself a favor and do not watch this or simply turn off the volume)


Hey, I was actually thinking on put a Talas R 2009 with QR15 instead. What you guys think? Any experiences to share?


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> Hey, I was actually thinking on put a Talas R 2009 with QR15 instead. What you guys think? Any experiences to share?


I've got a 2010 talas RLC with QR15, and I'd say the fork is pretty rugged - it feels good with a little stancion lube, too - real plush at low speed with that stuff on


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are a few pics. It's not complete as I still have a few parts to add that aren't here yet (black Hope headset and seatpost collar), trim the steer tube, maybe a different wheelset...but at least it's currently rideable.
On One 456 
18"
Brown
Steel


----------



## NorthwestAir (Mar 29, 2010)

nixgame22 that brown is sweet!
pretty unique color scheme


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

pedalmunky said:


> Still haven't taken her out on an actual trail yet, just the pumptrack by the shop. But I can tell we're gonna get on famously.


That is one sweet rig!! Very, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

I had an 07 Diamondback Sorrento that was technically a XC bike but I beat the crap out of her. Rode her like a DJ/AM/FR. Easton bars, Wellgo platforms, Maxxis tires on (I cant remember) wheels.










She was stolen out of my garage a few months ago so I treated myself to something a little nicer. 09 Jamis Komodo. Stock for now, save for a couple stickers. Hopefully I'll get a PIKE, Juicy's, new bars/grips and tires soon.


































my 2 favorite hobbies (and modes of transportation)


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

*my Rumble in the jungle!Mountain cycle that is!*

my mountain cycle rumble. XTR rear, xt shifters, xt 755 callipers W/ xtr levers,fsa carbon crank. jap hubs built on different rims(i trashed my rear wheel on a slight bail out, rebuilt on a rhynolite rim), race face seatpost selle trk seat, wellgo b77 pedals.Rock shok reba team 120 mm fork. Oh yea just thought id add she comes in at right around 28 pounds.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

[dB]Will said:


> I had an 07 Diamondback Sorrento that was technically a XC bike but I beat the crap out of her. Rode her like a DJ/AM/FR. Easton bars, Wellgo platforms, Maxxis tires on (I cant remember) wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** YEAH!
I gots the same bike! I'm also pretty abusive, luckily I'm only a buck thirty.
















NO! I did not steal your bike, I'm from the other Orange County in CA =P


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome! For being a Sports Authority bike she was freaking SOLID. Man I miss that bike.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

pode said:


> my mountain cycle rumble. XTR rear, xt shifters, xt 755 callipers W/ xtr levers,fsa carbon crank. jap hubs built on different rims(i trashed my rear wheel on a slight bail out, rebuilt on a rhynolite rim), race face seatpost selle trk seat, wellgo b77 pedals.Rock shok reba team 120 mm fork. Oh yea just thought id add she comes in at right around 28 pounds.


Nice ride! 
That seat looks like it's tilted a bit too far down though. Do you ever feel like your wrists or hands hurt? That would kill me.


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi People

He guys first my english is bad i am french from Montreal Canada :eekster: two this is my norco 

In Canada it is much better known


































































Norco Bushpilot 2010 With Update.

FRAME: Double Butted 6061 Alloy
SUSPENSION: Suntour XCR 100mm Travel
HEADSET: FSA TH-888 w/15mm Conical Spacer
HANDLE BAR: FSA XC 180 Flat
STEM: Specialized Elite-Set
SEAT POST: Ritchey Comp V 2
SADDLE: Specialized Comp
FRONT BRAKE: Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc w/160mm Rotors
REAR BRAKE: Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc w/160mm Rotors
BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano Acera ST-M360
SHIFTER FRONT: Shimano Acera ST-M360 3 Speed
SHIFTER REAR: Shimano Acera ST-M360 8 Speed
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Acera FD-M360
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore RD-M591
CASSETTE Shimano : CS-HG30-8 11-32T 8 Speed
CRANKSET: Shimano Tourney FC-M151 42/34/24T 
GRIPS: Specialized XC Locking Grip
CAGES: Axiom Journey Cages
PEDALS: DMR V8
FRONT: HUB Formula Disc Hubs
REAR: HUB Formula Disc Hubs
RIMS: Alex DP-17 Double Wall Alloy
TIRES: Bontrager LT3 26" x 2.0"


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

That is one awesome looking ride bro.I bet it cost a fair bit ,but it's definatly worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnygigles66 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's mine. It's my nothing fancy budget build. Gets the job done nicely though!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Budget Build from last night.

Needs tires (current combo temporary)








https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/Azonic9.jpg


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

DanoXC said:


> That is one awesome looking ride bro.I bet it cost a fair bit ,but it's definatly worth it. :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Budget Build from last night.
> 
> Needs tires (current combo temporary)


Very nice for left around bits!!! :rockon:

Did you bypass the SPV on the Shermin??


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dogonfr said:


> Very nice for left around bits!!! :rockon:
> 
> Did you bypass the SPV on the Shermin??


That's a Nixon Comp thru axle.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MMcG said:


> That's a Nixon Comp thru axle.


Whoops sorry for the insult SPV free then. :cornut:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dogonfr said:


> Whoops sorry for the insult SPV free then. :cornut:


No worries. A 130mm fork would probably be a tad more suitable than this145mm jobber - but it was what was readily available to match the cheap wheelset I was able to snag along with the frame.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

When did this thread become the " budget hardtail I threw together" thread?


----------



## tnygigles66 (Jun 14, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> When did this thread become the " budget hardtail I threw together" thread?


Looks like a hardtail to me. Seems like this is the right thread..........


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> When did this thread become the " budget hardtail I threw together" thread?


Maybe you should start a "Post your hardtail if you smell your own farts thread"


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ronabrandt said:


> Maybe you should start a "Post your hardtail if you smell your own farts thread"


Now your talking like a sniffer. ut:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> Maybe you should start a "Post your hardtail if you smell your own farts thread"


?:madman:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> ?:madman:


Enjoy the smell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

mine almost fully tuned up


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> mine almost fully tuned up


Any particular reason you have the front tire mounted back-to-front?

That'll really bugger up braking traction - if you dont like the ramped edges leading, the Excavator (which you have on the rear) is a much better choice.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Any particular reason you have the front tire mounted back-to-front?
> 
> That'll really bugger up braking traction - if you dont like the ramped edges leading, the Excavator (which you have on the rear) is a much better choice.


hahaha, I honestly did not realize I had it backwards until I looked at the photos. Now I've removed the tire and then reassembled properly.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

dogonfr said:


> Enjoy the smell. :thumbsup:


Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

[dB]Will said:


> Awesome! For being a Sports Authority bike she was freaking SOLID. Man I miss that bike.


Well dude...surely by now being on that Komodo for a while...you've forgotten all about that silly old bike. Komodo is a kickin' ride, man. Love my 05


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Well dude...surely by now being on that Komodo for a while...you've forgotten all about that silly old bike. Komodo is a kickin' ride, man. Love my 05


Oh, absolutely. She'll still hold a place in my heart as the bike that started it all but it was time to move on to bigger (not really) and better things. I'm really starting to like my Komodo just a bit. BTW, I love your 05 too


----------



## HellToupee (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine, just needs a better wheelset and trim down the handlebars to what suits me.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice ride!


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

*My 456 Summer Season.*










Hi,this is my On-One 456 Summer Season.
The current spec has changed a bit from the picture and is as follows.

FRAME 16" On-One 456 Summer Season (Lemon Meringue Yellow)
FORKS Rock Shox Revalation Team hybrids,2010 Maxle lowers,2008 Dual Air uppers
WHEELS Mavic 321 Disc on Hope pro 2 hubs,20mm front and bolt in rear.
BRAKES Hope Mini mono M4 203mm front,Hope Mono Mini 160mm rear.
H/SET Hope A-Head 
STEM Hope XC 80mm with Hope Head Doctor
BARS Easton EA70 Monkeylite,GT grips
SHIFTERS Shimano Deore 2x9
MECHS Shimano XT front,Shimano SLX rear
C/SET Shimano Deore 22-36-Bash,SLX 36t ring.Sugino external bottom bracket.
TYRES Maxxis High Roller "Super Tacky"
PEDALS Shimano DX "Big Reds"


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

> Mine, just needs a better wheelset and trim down the handlebars to what suits me.


I always wanted an Orange one,they look so much better than the wimpy Lemon Meringue yellow but were out of stock when I ordered.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

biggelmo said:


> I always wanted an Orange one,they look so much better than the wimpy Lemon Meringue yellow but were out of stock when I ordered.


Why didn't you just wait for the glow in the dark colour to arrive instead?


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

I could`nt wait that long as I had no bike at the time,the yellow is sort of growing on me but the white decals are virtually invisible.


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

Here`s my son Lewis on his Kona Hula



















FRAME 13" Kona Hula 7005 Ali.
FORKS 100mm Suntour
WHEELS Alex DM 24 on Quando hub front,Shimano 8 speed cassette rear.
TYRES Continental 1.7
MECHS Deore rear,Tourney front
SHIFTERS STX RC
BRAKES Tektro Auriga Hydro 160mm disc front,Halfords Bike Hut V rear.
PEDALS Kona Jack ****

The bike has been autographed by Steve Peat,Rob Warner and Martin Ashton.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Rumble Ver 2*

Here is an update on my ride. Just added the Fox 36 to the front end. (Yes I realize the front tire is on reverse, I just have been too lazy to fix it.)




Technically the fork is too large for the frame, but sagged 25% it feels very natural wrt geometry with very little climbing hit.

In the future I may go back to a wider oversized bar, but I like the 0 deg. rise and 50mm stem.

There is still so much to do to the frame before it is completely done.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Just built this Rumble to ride Middle TN trails.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

I love that flat black frame!

If we were playing paintball right now I'd say it's soo ninja.


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

nightdream said:


> Hi People
> 
> Norco Bushpilot 2010 With Update.
> 
> ...


I lost my pictures here is new


















https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5691867/


----------



## imspecial (Jul 23, 2010)

so far, its held up!


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HellToupee (Jan 19, 2010)

biggelmo said:


> I always wanted an Orange one,they look so much better than the wimpy Lemon Meringue yellow but were out of stock when I ordered.


yea quite a wait for mine, but worth it.

So bright it might as well be the glow in the dark


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Got a new frame otw:


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanted one of those off wheelworld but they sold out of the 18" before I was able to pull the money together for my build


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

They're not sold out.


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

Almost done! Waiting on missing parts from shop.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

swmarc said:


> Almost done! Waiting on missing parts from shop.


Gorgeous!


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

chelboed said:


> They're not sold out.


They must have got some more in or their website was wrong a couple of months ago then. I was eyeing one for the longest time then when I had the funds to buy the website said they only had 16" left. Im happy with my purchase though I ended up with a Mmmbop, just waiting on the rest of my parts to get here to finish my build.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my Old School Cannondale


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

MindlessDeviant said:


> They must have got some more in or their website was wrong a couple of months ago then. I was eyeing one for the longest time then when I had the funds to buy the website said they only had 16" left. Im happy with my purchase though I ended up with a Mmmbop, just waiting on the rest of my parts to get here to finish my build.


They added a bunch of the Five-O frames - but I think they are all sold out of the green Five-O deluxe (green ones) frames. Same frame anyway - just different colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Done!


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow... That TransAm is insane! Grats!!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

Just finished this baby......


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great looking TransAM swmarc, digging the green and white.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Crow said:


> Just finished this baby......


Hey, your fork does not look like a 2011 model 

What is it?
:thumbsup:


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*Blue Pig*

Eh, more like...Black Pig. 










Nice bikes, guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

perttime said:


> Hey, your fork does not look like a 2011 model
> 
> What is it?
> :thumbsup:


Good eye, that is a venerable old italian made 'Zoch Freeride Z1-r. What I had and works just fine.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My work in progress (waiting on a PG 990 cassette to go 1x9)


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Crow said:


> Good eye, that is a venerable old italian made 'Zoch Freeride Z1-r. What I had and works just fine.


I have a 2004 Z1 FR: a bit heavy but works. I was thinking yours might be older than mine.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

kali said:


>


Nice bike! What frame is that?


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)

custom titanium all mountain hardtail from RAW LABEL  
smooth geometry... light setup, a do everything bike


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

kali said:


> custom titanium all mountain hardtail from RAW LABEL
> smooth geometry... light setup, a do everything bike


Sweet! How much does it weigh? Let me guess...26 lbs? 25?


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)

nordstern1 said:


> Sweet! How much does it weigh? Let me guess...26 lbs? 25?


24.8 (11.1 kg) with my dual ply front tire at 1150 grams


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

kali said:


> 24.8 (11.1 kg) with my dual ply front tire at 1150 grams


Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

kali said:


> custom titanium all mountain hardtail from RAW LABEL
> smooth geometry... light setup, a do everything bike


I was pretty sure I tracked your frame down to the spanner.org.uk site 

I understood there were some problems with an earlier version.


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)

yes it craked...
but this one is even better than the previous one


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well the sickly yellow 456 Summer Season frame has been sold and replaced with a Ragley Blue Pig 16" in a very manly gloss black.
This will be a very black and blue Blue Pig with as many sexy blue Hope parts as I can find or afford.
I`m also replacing the scratched kalloy seat post with a carbon one and maybe fitting carbon riser bars if anyone can reccomend a pair strong enough for my 195lb "athletic" girth.


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ragley mmmBop*

Just finished my first build.

16 in mmmBop frame
RS Revelation Team 20mm thru
BB7
Stylo Crank
Hope Pro 2 front hub
Halo Spin Doctor rear hub
Da Bomb Da Rim f/r wheel
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 f/r
X9 front and rear der.
x9 shifters


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

@biggelmo:
Easton Havens?


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

hockeyplaya1616 said:


> Just finished my first build.
> 
> 16 in mmmBop frame
> RS Revelation Team 20mm thru
> ...


GReat build and sweet looking ride. Best of luck with it.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Latest in the stable....

Yesterday..









Done- pedals on and a couple of swaps later


----------



## Mashimaro9 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys! New member here, but 'old' bike compared to the new stuff now 

My Norco Torrent (before they started making free-ride frames, they had XC frames!)










just under 21.5lbs


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*a lizard*

10 chameleon, raw
36 Talas
2.5 nev fr in front
2.35 nev rear
50 mm hussefelt stem
e13 drs


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the style on that Norco!


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Crow said:


> Good eye, that is a venerable old italian made 'Zoch Freeride Z1-r. What I had and works just fine.


Glorious fork


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mashimaro9 said:


> Hey guys! New member here, but 'old' bike compared to the new stuff now
> 
> My Norco Torrent (before they started making free-ride frames, they had XC frames!)
> 
> ...


I like the color 
How's it ride?


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

Norco Sasquatch pieced together to be a little more all-mountain-ish than it was when stock.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's mine.
FRAME: vario tequila (around 2003 I think)
FORK: suntour sf8 duro fr20
BRAKES: Hayes stroker ace (203/180)
SHIFTERS AND DERAILLEUR: X7
CRANKSET: holzfeller cranks with blackspire ring (46T)
WHEELS: Brave D-lux rims with octane one orbital hubs and dtswiss spokes
TIRES: ritchey z-max 2.35

Just rode it this afternoon. I'll modify the transmission for a more classical 3x9 setup.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

papanoel - WOW! Nice & unique looking rig! I like it!

I just can't quite get over the tensioners & huge chainring but good thing you're changing it to a more conventional 3x9. Hope you could post more pics after the swap.


----------



## Mashimaro9 (Oct 15, 2010)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> I like the color
> How's it ride?


Thanks! I pieced it together from frame only trying to pick parts wisely. The original bike had matching marzocci z2 atom bombs on it!

Rides great with only a bit of flex in the bb. Using a race face ti bb. Bike has survived the old northshore trails a few times with Michelin hot s tires and a bash guard for a big ring! Other than that it's a fun bike to ride thanks to the weight!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

nordstern1 said:


> Eh, more like...Black Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ride... as most bikes with RS forks


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

I don't think I've posted my pig as of yet.

Great bike and tons of fun to ride!


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's my most recent addition, a Cotic BFe...










I only built it up at the weekend and rode it for the first time, initial impressions are favourable. It's a riot!

Spec is a mk1 853 tubed Cotic BFe frame (2nd hand), Pike 426's, Saint Cranks, XTR shifter and short cage mech, E13 LG1 guide, DT FR440 hubs on Mavic 521's, XT 4 pot brakes, Raceface Diabolus bars, Spank 2 timer stem and of course, those Orange Stolen Money BMX grips!

Let me know what you think...


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

markyboy1980 said:


> Here's my most recent addition, a Cotic BFe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. One question though, do you know what your head angle is on that thing ? I checked the Cotic site but the way they explained it was very confusing, it said a 69 HA with a 130 fork sagged 40 mm.... I ask cause yours looks very slack


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

nightofthefleming said:


> I checked the Cotic site but the way they explained it was very confusing, it said a 69 HA with a 130 fork sagged 40 mm.... I ask cause yours looks very slack


At full extension with a Pike the Bfe is about 67-67.5.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is my new Ragley mmm*bop*










Great trail bike. Climbs great and descends even better. I rode this bike on a super rocky trail, fun but punishing for an old dude. I have a full-suspension for that.

Love this bike.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

New Jamis Komodo










May be used on dirt jumps here, but this bike could easily go anywhere from AM to Freeride, just depends on components. Right now it's all stock, sadly :/ Check it out in my thread in the Jamis forum


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> New Jamis Komodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh heh...I don't know who built your wheels, but I tacod a stock rear wheel on a jump just like that.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

My new build (pics soon)



What I've got:
I picked up a noice Kona Five-0 frame
Marz 55 TST2 Air
XT Shadow RD
SLX Shifter pods
PG970 cassette

What I hope to get:
Wheels-I'll probably go cheaper on hubs this time b/c I can't afford another set of Hope Pro 2 hubs. I'm thinking XT/x729 or XT/MTX or possibly Halo Combat II wheelset. What say you?

Bars-Definitely gonna have to stick to my tried and true EA70 HiRise

Crankset-Hmmm...this one is a toss-up. I'd like to go Atlas or Saint...may end up going SLX though.

Tires- Either 2.5" Excavators or Nexcavators

Some sort of dropper post. I like the GD descender with the button on the post. Bar mount is alright, but I didn't see a huge advantage when I had one.


Brakes are still perplexing to me. I think I'm done with Avid. I may go XT or Hayes...not sure. Def. gotta go 203/185 though.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

chelboed said:


> My new build (pics soon)
> 
> What I've got:
> I picked up a noice Kona Five-0 frame
> ...


How heavy are you?
Seems to be a fairly robust build - perhaps too much so for the frame.

A few observersations:
- Saint are seriously tough, but SLX are more than tough enough the majority of riders - saving money here may allow you to spend more elsewhere.

- 2.5 Kenda's are absolutely friggin HUGE. Does your frame have enough clearance for them? Have you used 2.5 kenda before (because if you've had 2.5 maxxis, you'd find 2.35 kendas to be bigger than 2.5 maxxis).

- If you havent tried (and disliked) it, dont count out the bluegroove - I've always preferred it to the nev.

- 729's?!? Really? Those are absolutely huge! 25mm internal would be nicely wide (and a sensible balance with respect to weight) without being unable to play with slightly narrower rubber (which you'd definately find with 29's!), especially important if it turned out that a 2.5 kenda wont fit the rear. 
You _could_ always go with a 29mm on the front (with a 2.5 tire) and a 25 on the rear (with a 2.35) which would work pretty nicely, imho, while reducing the weight of the rear wheel, where you'd really feel it - its not fashionable to mix rim-widths, but under certain circumstances it makes alot of sense. If you really do want a 2.5 kenda on the front of it (and a 2.35 on the back, which I would guess will be the biggest you'll get to fit) then I'd go this way, if you really want such wide rims.

Its starting to look more like a dh-hardtail style build - but the frame isnt really designed for that kind of abuse.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah man...I had 2.5 / 2.7s on my Komodo for a while. I want the extra volume for the rough and rocky trails. Gets pretty crazy-choppy around here. The build is my "fun bike". I weigh about two bills. My Komodo is built w/ Hope Pro 2 / EX 5.1d's, PIKE, Hone crankset, XT drivetrain. I wanted the Five-o to be on the burlier side of AllMountain because my Komodo is kind of an AM trail bike. The frame is burly, but the build is "middle of the road". There is plenty of clearance in the tri for 5's on the Kona. I've noticed that 2.35 Nevs are Narrower than 2.35 Excavators. Just depends on the case size they choose. 2.35 Nevs are built on a 2.2 casing. 2.35 Excavators are built on a 2.4 casing. I kinda assume the 2.5's are porportionate.


Either way...this is a bike for slower trials'y punchy riding with rock shelf drops to flat and staircases. I think it will handle it.


Agreed, Saint may be a bit much...but I'm hard on wheels...so the MTX is prob. the minimum that I wanna do for wheelset. My EX5.1d's hve been really tough, but I knock them outta true once in a great while b/c of all the freakin' rocks and roots around here. Ideally, I should be on a dually, but I love hardtails.


----------



## arouil1 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Stock: 2009 Cannondale F4 (Stock)*








Specs:
Fram: 2009 Cannondale Caffeine
Fork: HeadShok Super Fatty w/ DL, 80 mm
Rear Shock: N/A
Rims: Jalco Disc X320, 32 hole
Hubs: Formula DC20/22
Spokes: DT Champion
Tires: Kenda Nevegal foldable, 26 x 2.1"
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters Chrome
Crank: Shimano FC-M442, 22/32/44
Chain: Shimano 9-speed
Rear Cogs: Shimano HG50, 11-32
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
Shifters: SRAM X-5 Trigger 9-speed
Handlebars: Cannondale C3 650 mm, 20 mm rise
Stem: Cannondale XC3 HeadShok, 31.8 mm
Headset: Cannondale HeadShok Si
Brakeset: Avid Juicy 3, 160/160 mm
Brakelevers: Avid Juicy 3
Saddle: Cannondale CO2
Seat Post: Kalloy SP-359
Size: L
Extras: Cannondale Morse Grip, Cannondale Bottle Cages

*After Upgrades: 2009 Cannondale F4 with Lefty Speed DLR*








SPECS
Frame: 2009 Cannondale Caffeine
Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed DLR, 110 mm
Rims: DT Swiss XR 430, 24 hole
Hubs: DT Swiss 370 front, DT Swiss 370 rear
Spokes: DT Swiss
Tires: Kenda Nevegal foldable, 26 x 2.1" (Running as Tubeless)
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater Chrome
Crank: Shimano FC-M442, 22/32/44
Chain: Shimano 9-speed
Rear Cogs: Shimano HG50, 11-32
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
Shifters: SRAM X-5 Trigger 9-speed
Handlebars: RaceFace Next SL 1.5'' Rise
Stem: Cannondale XC3 HeadShok, 31.8 mm
Headset: Cannondale HeadShok Si
Brakeset: Avid Juicy 3, 160/160 mm
Brakelevers: Avid Juicy 3
Saddle: Cannondale CO2
Seat Post: Kalloy SP-359
Size: L
Grip: Cannondale Morse Grip
Computer: Cateye Micro Wireless CC-MC100W
Tool: Cannondale Head Wrench Tool

Weight 25.81 lbs


----------



## Bullet350 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow. I never even knew such a fork existed. How does it handle?


----------



## arouil1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bullet350 said:


> Wow. I never even knew such a fork existed. How does it handle?


It is amazing how good the handeling is. It is the best that I have ever been on. It turns more accurately than traditional forks. I would not trade it for anything. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bullet350 said:


> Wow. I never even knew such a fork existed. How does it handle?


Really?  
It does handle well, and smooth as butter (assuming you're talking about the Lefty.) Not bad for weight, either.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> Its starting to look more like a dh-hardtail style build - but the frame isnt really designed for that kind of abuse.


ORLY?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

eurospek said:


> ORLY?


Yes, really.

I find it rather amusing that one pic (albeit a decent one) is supposed to somehow prove that a particular frame is designed for abuse.
For starters, one picture is exactly that, ONE - it does not show whether the bike is used regularly for that use (or how long it lasts if it is), it does not show how skilled the rider is, it does not really show anyting. Heck, the frame could (theoretically) have broken landing right after that shot - though it probably didn't.
I'm sure you'd be able to find pics of many bikes being used similarly which are also not built to handle it, if you looked.

Fwiw, its a good, solid heavy-trail/am hardtail, but it really isn't built for dh/fr abuse - regardless of how many pictures you can find and childish grammatical failures you can splurt.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

eurospek said:


> ORLY?


T is the only one that has the perfect setups for everything, just enjoy his humor its in the T he drinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## HellToupee (Jan 19, 2010)

You could potentially break your bike doing anything, even risking a ride to the shops, its safer to just not ride it,


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

this is my old iron horse... she has been beaten and abused.... but i decided to rebuild her... i put on deore shifting and my buddy who runs the LBS found me a SRAM crankset.... he also found me a great deal on hyd brakes front and rear... they don't match but they work.. *(i don't give a damn for pretty... just functionality).... she shifts great... i need a better front end but i can live with this one for now... she climbs like a goat and hasn't failed me yet...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> May be used on dirt jumps here, but this bike could easily go anywhere from AM to Freeride, just depends on components. Right now it's all stock, sadly :/ Check it out in my thread in the Jamis forum


Nice reflectors.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Yes, really.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that one pic (albeit a decent one) is supposed to somehow prove that a particular frame is designed for abuse.
> 
> Fwiw, its a good, solid heavy-trail/am hardtail, but it really isn't built for dh/fr abuse - regardless of how many pictures you can find and childish grammatical failures you can splurt.


guess it's a good thing he posted it in the am forum and not the dh/fr...
*cough cough* just sayin'!

(just yanking your chain, you're right, one pic does not a quality frame make, but it CAN be used as a mote of evidence... let's all take it as such)

I gotta stop posting in this forum till I get my own am pics up...


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

byknuts said:


> guess it's a good thing he posted it in the am forum and not the dh/fr...
> *cough cough* just sayin'!


Absolutely - its a good AM hardtail frame.

However, I said its not a dh/fr frame (as a user was suggesting a build that seemed distinctly dh/fr to me), to which that pic was a response 



byknuts said:


> I gotta stop posting in this forum till I get my own am pics up...


By no means, free for all


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> Absolutely - its a good AM hardtail frame.
> 
> However, I said its not a dh/fr frame (as a user was suggesting a build that seemed distinctly dh/fr to me), to which that pic was a response
> 
> By no means, free for all


Just b/c I want Halo Combat's or 729's doens't mean I'm building a FR bike. If 729's are overkill for aggressive AM riding...then I'll be happy to know that I'm building a wheelset that'll last many years. I think that waist-high drops are probably still in the AM territory and the frame will be able to handle them fine, but My EX5.1d's haven't always stayed straight. Thus the overkill. The Saint crankset...I agree is a bit over the top. I'll probably go with something a bit cheaper. I hadn't planned on paying full price for them though. I never do. The last Saint crankset I bought, I gave $35 for and all i had to do was throw on a bash and replace the pinch bolts.

So I'm figuring on at least the MTX wheelset, SLX crankset, I already have the 55TST, prob. EA70 bars...but the Spank and DMR options are looking good.

And I'm definitely going 2.5's.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Just b/c I want Halo Combat's or 729's doens't mean I'm building a FR bike. If 729's are overkill for aggressive AM riding...then I'll be happy to know that I'm building a wheelset that'll last many years. I think that waist-high drops are probably still in the AM territory and the frame will be able to handle them fine, but My EX5.1d's haven't always stayed straight. Thus the overkill. The Saint crankset...I agree is a bit over the top. I'll probably go with something a bit cheaper. I hadn't planned on paying full price for them though. I never do. The last Saint crankset I bought, I gave $35 for and all i had to do was throw on a bash and replace the pinch bolts.
> 
> So I'm figuring on at least the MTX wheelset, SLX crankset, I already have the 55TST, prob. EA70 bars...but the Spank and DMR options are looking good.
> 
> And I'm definitely going 2.5's.


Fair enough.
Ofcourse, what I said was that the build _suggested_ dh/fr to me - that didnt necessarily mean you were planning to use it for that (or choosing those components to build for dh/fr).

Re: Rims
My experience has been that mavic rims tend to last longer than dt's anyway (though cost more) so going with a wide and beefy rim isn't necessarily necessary. That said, the 729 is still lighter (and tougher) than the 325 - so if you want something mavic and over 23mm wide (823) then the 729 is probably the one you want. 
If the whole idea is to disregard weight in order to (hopefully) avoid any possible problems that weight and agressive-AM riding will put out, then it may well be a good chocie, as long as you wont be bothered by the weight of it (since, its worth remembering, its quite a hefty rim).

Will a 2.5 kenda fit in the back of the frame? That's a really big tyre and the frame may not have the clearance for it.

Have you checked how much this will weigh (roughly) when all done?
Obviously weight isnt a primary concern, but you may well find it in the mid-high thirties, is that likely to be ok for you?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah man...I get ya. My Komodo is a mid-AM HT spec. (IMO) It's right at 32lbs. Works fine for XC/AM for me. The PIKE is a coil...I love's me summadat coil! I could have gone lighter on cockpit/frame, but I'll prob. never break the frame, and I love Easton Alu.


For the Kona...yeah, I agree that it'll be somewhere around 36-37lbs. That's what I'm aiming for anyways. The Dropper will add 1/2lb or so. I'm planning on getting a wheelset that I don't have to run carriage type cassettes on due to cost. My Hope Pro 2 freehub body is a little soft (alu) and the sub-XT sub-990 cassettes tend to chew it up. One day I'l replace it w/ stainless. I've got a PG 970 right now for the Kona.

There's clearance there for 2.5's, but if I find it to be too tight, Kenda will swap me out. I was also thinking about the 2.4 Telonix, but haven't committed to anything yet.

I'll post up some stats and pic's when i gets finished.

Incidentally...no love for the MTX? Seems people are throwing all sorts of positives out there for 729's and Halo's...but I don't think anyone's mentioned their thoughts on the MTX.


Hmmm...


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Nice reflectors.


Thanks, they help me not get hit by cars


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

To be real AM u cannot have reflectors.
Everyone knows that....


----------



## Bullet350 (Nov 3, 2010)

Self build from scratch, here's the spec:

Frame:  Specialized Rockhopper (hopefully soon to be Blue Pig or On-one 456)
Shocks: Rock Shox Reba Race Dual Air Forks - PushLoc
Rear Mech: SLX
Front Mech: Deore
Shifters: SLX triggers
Chainset: SLX Triple 
Cassette: SLX 9 Speed
Chain: Shimano HG93 9 Speed
Pedals: old battered ones soon to be Shimano M520 Clipless SPD
Stem: BBB
Bar(s): Ritchley Comp
Rims: Alex Rims DP17
Tyres: Rear: Maxxis High Roller DH Tyre - Dual Ply - 2.35
Front: Maxxis Minion DH Front Tyre - Dual Ply - 2.5
Brakes: Hayes MX4 Mechanical


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Bullet350 said:


> View attachment 578305
> 
> Self build from scratch, here's the spec:
> 
> ...


Is it a 100mm fork? Could be on the short side for those two frames. On One summer season could be better - slacker front, or the original Inbred.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

paco664 said:


>


Markham?! I miss that place...

FWIW Mr.T, I have shots of me hitting some solids jumps at Markham on my old Diamondback Sorrento. Yes it was a XC frame and no it was not built to be jumped, but she took every thrashing I gave her. This happened about 3-5 times a week for a couple of years... I have pics if you're interested.


----------



## Bullet350 (Nov 3, 2010)

Curmy said:


> Is it a 100mm fork? Could be on the short side for those two frames. On One summer season could be better - slacker front, or the original Inbred.


Thanks, I was wondering about that. Must have a look around and see what others have on their frames.


----------



## bobby_tables (Nov 8, 2010)

Bullet350 said:


> View attachment 578305
> 
> Self build from scratch, here's the spec:
> 
> ...


Why heavy DH tires on a hard tail XC bike?


----------



## Bullet350 (Nov 3, 2010)

bobby_tables said:


> Why heavy DH tires on a hard tail XC bike?


I do a lot of downhill on purpose built single track. The tyres keep me on the track and the high roller almost compensates for the size on the way back up. Love those tyres.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Bullet350 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about that. Must have a look around and see what others have on their frames.


Blue Pig is said to be optimized for 140mm fork, 456 seemed best to me with ~130 (I played with a U-turn fork). I have a "classic" Inbred on pre-order - to replace Sette Reken frame on my training bike, to be used with 85mm Magura Laurin. My guess would be that you would like that frame better with your current fork. Judging by position of your saddle, you would also like their longer TT.


----------



## Bullet350 (Nov 3, 2010)

Curmy said:


> Judging by position of your saddle, you would also like their longer TT.


6ft 3". Need all the space I can get.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my bbbbaaaabbbbyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! and my beagle 

From my bikes


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Bullet350 said:


> I do a lot of downhill on purpose built single track. The tyres keep me on the track and the high roller almost compensates for the size on the way back up. Love those tyres.


Awesome tires 2.35 Highroller rear 2.5 Minion FR front best do all combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## daxman7 (Oct 31, 2010)

Giant Revel

Upgrades
Clarks S2 Hydraulic Brakes
Wheels Mavic Crossride Disc Mountain Bike Wheels
Shimano Deore Cassette 9 Speed
Sram X.7 9-Speed Trigger


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my newest ride.
I got a nice bargain for the frame (50€ instead of 500€) and built it up from new and various used parts lying around.
Frame: MBK Big boy (4X frame)
Fork: old Manitou X-vert
Crankset: old Shimano XT cranks with new rings
Wheels: Nope Funworks track mack
Brakes: Shimano saint with clarks discs (203/180)
Derailleurs: old Shimano stx-rc front and X7 rear
Shifters: X9 twisters

I think I'll change the stem for a longer one.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Andy0912 said:


>


Size 20"?

I'm deciding between a 456 or Summer Season in 20".

What's your build spec? Looks great!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

nixgame22 said:


> Here are a few pics. It's not complete as I still have a few parts to add that aren't here yet (black Hope headset and seatpost collar), trim the steer tube, maybe a different wheelset...but at least it's currently rideable.
> On One 456
> 18"
> Brown
> Steel


Awesome build, how big of a fork you running?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

tristan86 said:


> Just finished the build


Exactly how I picture my build. What size and what are the specs? Thanks!


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think I've posted this one yet, so here it is. 
My weight conscious (22 lbs./10 kg) On One 1x9 trail bike. 



















Frame- On One ScandAl 20"
Fork- Rock Shox Recon 351 120mm travel
Wheelset- Fulcrum Red Metal 5
Brakes- Ashima PanCake Brake
Tires- Continental Race King 2.2 Supersonic
Crankset- Shimano LX FC-M582 w/ Middleburn 32 tooth chain ring, and BBG Gaurd
Chain- FSA Team Issue
Cassette- Shimano XT 11-34
Rear Derailleur- Shimano XT w/ custom carbon short cage
Headset- Crank Bro's Opium DH
Handelbars- FSA K Force XC Carbon
Grips- Titec Pork Rinds
Stem- Easton ea90 100mm X 10 deg.
Shifter- Sram Attack Gripshift
Cabels- Jagwire Ripcord
Saddle- Selle Italia SLR Fibra
Seatpost- Carbon Cycles Exotic
Pedals- Look Quartz

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Kind'a funny how it works out on these fourms, 8 On One pics in a row, of 3 different bikes... How awesome is that?
One thing for sure, they make a heluva good bike!
(I'm a bit bias though.)

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## hisbabyf (Jul 24, 2010)

*My pig*

My pig. Last I weight it was 12kg flat with lots of dirt and old pedals


























Frame: Ragley BluePig
Fork: 2010 RockShox Revelation XX Dual Air Maxle Lite xLoc
Headset: ChrisKing in Blue
Wheelset: ZTR Flow rims/DT revolution spokes/Hadley hubs/Brass nipples
Rim Tape: Stan's 5g Tubeless rimtape
Valve: Stan's Tubeless valves
Tires: F/Maxxis Ardent 2.25 R/Continental RaceKing 2.2 UST
Tubes: NIL(Tubeless)
Rotors: F/ Ashima AiRotor 160mm R/ Ashima AiRotor 140mm
Brakeset: Avid Elixir CR
Rear Dee: Sram X0 carbon/Token jockey wheels
Front Dee: XT M772
Shifters: Sram X0 gripshift
Crankset: XTR M970
Bottom Bracket: ChrisKing 
Bashring: Salsa
Pedals: Shimano XTR M985 Trail
Chain: XTR CN7701
Cassette: XT M970
Bar: Trigon Carbon
Grips: ODI Long Neck
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm black
Seat Clamp: Thomson 29.8
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Team Titanium
Spacers: Token Carbon
Rear skewer: Salsa QR


----------



## Fevercrash (Dec 3, 2010)

My Raleigh Enduro...
Upgraded most of the components except the stock wheelsets..


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess my Banshee Paradox fits the bill of AM, so here it is....120 Minute, Pro2/Flow wheels, XT/LX drivetrain, Thomson stem/post, Easton bars, XC AT/Rampage tyres.


----------



## allmountainventure (Dec 3, 2010)

Its changed a bit since I took the photo. Usually has bigger rubber.

Pike 454 Coil fork
SLX Shifting
Hayes 9
Hope 2 / MX317


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Just need the rear disc and proper Formula front adaptor to arrive and it's done 










































Spec:

2010 Evil Sovereign, medium
Lyriks 2-step air, 160mm
DT Swiss 5.1d & Hope Pro 2 hubs
Nevegal 2.35 dtc front Excavator 2.1 dtc rear
Formula The One 2009 brakes (180f 160r)
Kindshock I900 seatpost
XT M770 cranks
Fatties Flatties pedals (same as Superstar Nanos)
30t chainring from https://andersenmachine.com/
Straitline serrated bashguard
Blackspire Inner guard
Blackspire Stinger tensioner (ISCG)
KMC X9L chain
PG990 Cassette (gold) (11-34)
Sram x0 25th anniversary mech
X9 shifter
Jagwire ripcord deraileur cable
Easton Havoc DH 50mm stem (will get a Thomson x4 50mm/70mm eventually)
Answer Pro Taper DH bars (780 atm but will be cut to 750mm)
Superstar grips

I've added a link to the chain since taking these pics too as I was getting chain suck when back pedalling.


----------



## allmountainventure (Dec 3, 2010)

Liking the Evil


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)

markyboy1980 said:


>


your bike looks great !
only the seat tube angle seems crazy...


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

*Fresh Brown 456*

Poo brown OURY grips are the all that's left to mount.


----------



## AMhardtail (Dec 7, 2010)

Soul Cycles Icon...just finished today!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

^--- nice......


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Mtb2thebeat said:


>


That saddle is the PIMP's Nipples!!

Love it!


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

chelboed said:


> That saddle is the PIMP's Nipples!!


A little off topic, but who the hell wants the _*pimp's*_ nipples? ut:


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

north20 said:


> A little off topic, but who the hell wants the _*pimp's*_ nipples? ut:


Yeah... I was wondering the same thing... the resulting mental image, made me throw up a little bit in my mouth!


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

After waiting a few days trying to figure out what the hell I was sitting on, I came to the following conclusion:

My Gusset Tartan flavor seat is super comfortable (same shape as the Charge Spoon). I am pleased to announce that*I did not give one thought the entire first ride out* that rear was cushioned by PIMP's nipples, which Chelboed had suggested(which is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders at the moment). This revelation gave me the need to post my findings, and also allowed me to get some much needed sleep.

OH, and my other initial first ride impressions were very good. I think we're going to get along great.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

My winter (harsh California winter) bike got a new fork (Sektor RL Coil U-turn 150) and new wheels (Nukeproof). It also got new tires, which are not too good, but I got them for free in a raffle.

Fork needs a firmer spring. Travel indicator is where I got it by bunnyhopping around my house.

Bars are comfortable (Origin8 Spacebar), but I am not sure they are robust enough. Maybe will go for TItec H-bar.

TransAm. BB7 with Paul levers. Thomson. Flite saddle. Stylo cranks.

My knees are not good enough for single speeding local hills. I think I should get Hammerschmidt. 24x18 should be low enough.

27.1lb as pictured.


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

'07 Fisher Mullet
'Zocchi RLO 44 
FSA Orbit 
Race Face Evolve DH stem
BBB FreeBar 
XT Shifter (1x9)
Avid Speed Dial 7's on Hayes MX's w/ Gator pads
ODI lock-ons.
Haro gold endz.
SLX crankset (kept 32T middle ring-dual composite goodness)
Salsa bash. 
SLX Shadow med cage rear der w/ SRAM annodized 9 speed cassette
Intense EC DX Lite DH 2.35 front
Intense System4 2.25 rear. 
N-Gear jump stop. 
Since the pic- DMR V8 pedals, PRO seatpost

its a fun trail bike!


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

name_dropper said:


> '07 Fisher Mullet
> 'Zocchi RLO 44
> FSA Orbit
> Race Face Evolve DH stem
> ...


Nice Mullet! I bet that IS a fun trailbike! Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> Poo brown OURY grips are the all that's left to mount.


Now THAT's a bike with style!


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

*My Two On-Ones*

Here is the original post; http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=673632

Blue 456 18"

Lemon Meringue 456 Summer Season 16"


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Helmetless! I've been really happy with it on the trail. It's given me more motivation to get out there and ride!

BunnyHopBikes, your stable of 456's shows how different these frames can be built up. On your original post, you stated 32lbs for your 456ss and 31lbs for your 456. Mine is an altogether different animal, more of a lightweight all-mountain... mine comes in at 26.9lbs (I know, 27lbs). It feels light and nimble on trails but also extremely stable and sturdy in the rough. I especially feel the wide bars help with this.

My full build:
Frame	On One Inbred 456 Brown
Fork 2010 Fox Vanilla FIT 140rlc
Rims DT Swiss XR 4.2D
F. Hub	Specialized Hi Lo disc 9mm DT RWS QR
R. Hub	DT Swiss custom for Specialized DT RWS 10mm QR
Spokes	DT Swiss Super Comp 2.0/1.7/1.8 stainless, alloy nipples
Cranks	Deore LX, Race Face Single Ring
Guard	MRP 1.x
Cassette	PG-970
R. Derail	x7 short
Shifter	x.7
Chain	PG-970
Seat Gusset R-series Tartan
Post Control Tech One
Clamp	Straitline
Bars Anwser PT 720mm - Silver
Headset	Cane Creek s3
Spacers	Straitline
Stem Truvativ aka 60mm
Grips OURY mountain grip, light brown
Brakes	Avid BB7 160mm 2010
Levers	Avid Speed Dial 7 2008
Tires Hutchinson Toro Hardskin 2.15
Cables	Jagwire Brake & Derailleur
Pedals	Shimano PD-M540 Bronze

Weight w/ pedals: 26.9 lbs


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

A little different form of AM hardtail.

Niner EMD with Maverick DUC32 and all the King goodies. This bike replaced my Orange P7.
However, I'm switching the EMD back to a more XC style rig and going to build up something like an 456SS, TransAm or another steel HT


























-Kevin


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Which tires do you run on that the Maxxis or Kenda??


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Both. I rock the Ignitor out back most of time with an Ardent up front.
Summer I rock dual Ardents.
Nasty muck, I run either dual Nevegals, dual Panaracer Nevegal clones, or Ignitor rear/Panaracer front.
I'll be mounting up a Captain rear here soon and a 2.4 Purgatory or Dissent on the front, however I'm off the bike waiting on knee and back surgery so I won't know how they work for some time.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

can't figured out how to get the better pics, sorry.....


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

some more, i hope...


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

another.....


----------



## onewheelskillz (Dec 24, 2010)

*2010 17.5 26" Hardrock disc w/ minor upgrades*

Louisiana flatlands, not the best place for mtb riding but kincaid lake is the only decent place to ride for miles and well worth the ride out. Great place to take pics!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i am originally from Forest Hill La.... now i live in miami....

never rode around kincaid lake *(on a bicycle)...


----------



## onewheelskillz (Dec 24, 2010)

wow what a move! must have been culture shock to the max, i used to go through forest hill on my motorcycle, one of my favorite places to ride. very pretty back there and yes east side boat ramp and wild azalea are top rated bike trails in this area. and to top it off the International Mountain Bike Association is coming down to do a trail maintenance workshop to help us build up the already great bike trails, with skinnies and more technical riding. It's gonna be a blast when its done!


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

*Stock*

I have a stock hard tail Merida 40-V. I guess it is pretty low end but I didn't know anything and it already cost me enough. Maybe somebody can help me with my question of a thread asking about handlebar ends. Also I have a question regarding speed. If I am a beginner and I want to slow down on downhill what can I do. I think the speed I am getting is too fast and I tend to crash a lot. Is there maybe a component I can add to my bike to make it a bit slower until I learn.


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

Helmetless said:


> Now THAT's a bike with style!


 What is that above the crank. What does it do.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a MRP X1 chain guide... Since he's running a 1X9 setup, there is no need to have a front derailleur, so the chain guide is used to keep the chain from jumping off the front sprocket.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

OCcali556mm said:


> I have a stock hard tail Merida 40-V. I guess it is pretty low end but I didn't know anything and it already cost me enough. Maybe somebody can help me with my question of a thread asking about handlebar ends. Also I have a question regarding speed. If I am a beginner and I want to slow down on downhill what can I do. I think the speed I am getting is too fast and I tend to crash a lot. Is there maybe a component I can add to my bike to make it a bit slower until I learn.


Anchor? Parachute? Or you can just buy better brakes.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

OCcali556mm said:


> I have a stock hard tail Merida 40-V. I guess it is pretty low end but I didn't know anything and it already cost me enough. Maybe somebody can help me with my question of a thread asking about handlebar ends. Also I have a question regarding speed. If I am a beginner and I want to slow down on downhill what can I do. I think the speed I am getting is too fast and I tend to crash a lot. Is there maybe a component I can add to my bike to make it a bit slower until I learn.


there could be so many reasons; 
-the tires you have are not giving you any grip, or air pressure is too much and you bounce around out of control.
- is a hardtail, so you have to be smooth on your approaches to the "obstacles"
- you are breaking too hard/ too late/ on the obstacles, when you lock the tires you lose control, you should break BEFORE the obstacle, but only to gain control of the speed, never to skeed or drag wheels.
- never ever SEAT, is a saddle not a sofa, so use your legs as suspension.....
- look forward "where you wanna go, not what you wanna avoid"
- be progressive; go from less to more, mountain biking is fun, but is also dangerous (that's why is fun!)

hope this helps a bit....hard to help without seeing your riding....


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

there are some really ugly bikes in this thread.


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Anchor? Parachute? Or you can just buy better brakes.


Thank you I will check those things out.


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

lokomonkey said:


> there could be so many reasons;
> -the tires you have are not giving you any grip, or air pressure is too much and you bounce around out of control.
> - is a hardtail, so you have to be smooth on your approaches to the "obstacles"
> - you are breaking too hard/ too late/ on the obstacles, when you lock the tires you lose control, you should break BEFORE the obstacle, but only to gain control of the speed, never to skeed or drag wheels.
> ...


That is true it can be a combination of those things. Thank you for all your advice. So how much air pressure should I have in each tire to avoid excess bouncing.


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on good handlebars and grips. I prefer steel I think but any referrals would be appreciated.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

My wifes 456 the forks are Recons set at 130mm.


DSC_0002 by i_ache, on Flickr


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

Lets say I have a Merida 40-D. I got it as a present and I know it is a lower end bike. But now I am having a bit of trouble using it for downhill. What should the first component I replace be. Should I get new tires. I have been researching and it seems a combination of maxxis highrollers and maxxis minions are highly favored. I also am thinking about new answer protaper 780 dh riser handlebars and ODI xtreme lockon grips. If I am starting in the wrong direction I could use some help.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Knees said:


> My wifes 456 the forks are Recons set at 130mm.
> 
> 
> DSC_0002 by i_ache, on Flickr


I have to admit... I really like the pink... Nice bike!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

Custom Kent Eriksen 29er HT
Chris King dreadset
Chris King Gold BB
Chris King Hubs laced to Stan's Arches w/Salsa Rasta skewers
Reba 
XX Crank
XX rear
X0 front
X0 brakes
X0 shifters
Bontrager XXX lite bars
Kent Eriksen Sweetpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Racing Ralph Snakeskin tires
and a Ti King Cage


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

OCcali556mm said:


> Lets say I have a Merida 40-D. I got it as a present and I know it is a lower end bike. But now I am having a bit of trouble using it for downhill. What should the first component I replace be. Should I get new tires. I have been researching and it seems a combination of maxxis highrollers and maxxis minions are highly favored. I also am thinking about new answer protaper 780 dh riser handlebars and ODI xtreme lockon grips. If I am starting in the wrong direction I could use some help.


The quickest and easiest way to really light up your downhill experience is to lower your seat as much as you can when your on the downhills- at least it did for me!!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

No ride impressions yet since there's been a crap ton of snow on the ground for a couple weeks

Parts list:

-2010 Medium Silver Yelli Screamy
-2010 Fox F29 RL 120mm tapered steerer 15mm thu axle
-Shimano SLX crankset and bottom bracket. Using Truvativ NOIR carbon bashguard and ti 32t sprocket
-Blackspire Sub4 pedals
-SRAM XO super short cage
-SRAM X9 trigger shifter
-EDGE flat carbon bar
-KCNC 70mm +5/-5 stem(soon to be replaced with a Syntace Superforce 75mm +6/-6 stem)
-Some crap seatpost I had laying around(ControlTech post on the way)
-Specialized Phenom Expert 130mm saddle
-ESI Chunky grips
-Formula RX brakes with sintered pads
-Hope SAW 160mm rotors with ti bolts(front is going to be 180mm when adapter shows up)
-Salsa QR seatpost clamp
-Connex Wipperman 911S chain
-Bontrager FR3 2.3 tires
-Gorilla Tape tubeless conversion with Stans valves
-Salsa Semi 36h 30mm wide 36h rims
-DT Swiss Competition spokes
-DT Swiss alloy nips
-Hope Pro2 front hub
-Hope Pro2 singlespeed rear hub
-Shimano XT 34t cassette with custom machine work by Waltworks. Using the top 6 gears on the carrier and one 13t loose cog.
-modified MRP 1X bottom bracket mount chainguide. I wanted a bashguard so I'm only using the inside piece which I ground down extensively with a bench grinder. Works great! I've had the guide for a few years so I didn't destroy a brand new piece



























































































The bike weighs 26.6lbs as it sits. Should drop to around 26.4 when the new seatpost, stem and brake parts show up. Not really concerned with weight on this build but everyone always asks


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool! The frame shape reminds me of trial bikes. I'd be very interested in a 9er if I could get one like that! I'd like a ride report after your snow melts.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

3fast3furious said:


> Custom Kent Eriksen


That's... beautiful.
Kent makes wonderful frames, sadly my bank manager disagrees, I have only the seat post to console myself with :thumbsup:


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been meaning to show this one off for a while.
Built it last august. Bought the frame used off e-bay
All in around $1200 (inc. parts shipping taxes etc.)
Still haven't found the perfect saddle but I'm working on it.
The ride is awesome, not sure of the weight but somewhere around 23# if I had to guess.




























Wasn't sure if I could go back after a few years on the coiler.
But it's so much lighter, accelerates like a rocket, downhills pretty damn fine too.

sam


----------



## noshow (Nov 6, 2010)

DFYFZX said:


> No ride impressions yet since there's been a crap ton of snow on the ground for a couple weeks
> 
> Parts list:
> 
> ...


I like the 4th Gen 4Runner in the background. I have a black '07 4.7L Limited. 4Runners love the snow.


----------



## atitagain (May 10, 2010)

Sovereign


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

noshow said:


> I like the 4th Gen 4Runner in the background. I have a black '07 4.7L Limited. 4Runners love the snow.


05 V8 SE 4WD here


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

atitagain said:


> Sovereign


Nice!

Almost looks too elegant to huck (but I bet it knows better :thumbsup: )

P


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

noshow said:


> I like the 4th Gen 4Runner in the background. I have a black '07 4.7L Limited. 4Runners love the snow.


It's my wife's. It's an 08 Urban Runner and it absolutely SUCKS in the snow! It needs proper all terrain tires instead of those city cruising tires the Urban Runner came with. Now, my 2011 WRX on proper snow tires rocks in the snow:thumbsup:


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

My Rampage i cant seem to get rid of.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

That rampage looks aweseome!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

My Evil Sovereign


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Lizard*

The beginning of my AM HT build. Found the frame as NOS on fleaBay. Most of the other parts were in the parts bin or "borrowed" off my 575. Since the photos were taken, I put on a bit sturdier saddle, and a Big Betty front tire. Kind Shock adjustable post is on order, and I'm close to pulling the trigger on an SLX double/bash crankset. I'm torn on the "need" for flat pedals - the trails here have a LOT of up and I'm a long-time XC rider. Love my ATACs....

2008 SC Chameleon frame (XL)
2010 Fox Talas 36
DT EX 5.1 rims
Hope Pro II hubs (rear converted to tubeless and 10mm thru axle with DT RWS)
Avid Elixir 5 brakes, 185/160
SRAM X0 rear derailleur
SRAM X-9 shifters
XT front derailleur
FSA DH bar
Truvativ AR stem, 90mm
Truvativ Stylo cranks (pending possible SLX crankset purchase)
Time ATAC pedals
Race Face Deus post (pending delivery of Kind Shock post)
Selle Italia Flite GG saddle 
Salsa flip lock post clamp
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4 front tire
Specialized The Captain Control 2.2 rear tire
Chris King headset


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

I see you got an XL, what's your inseam?


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

innate said:


> I see you got an XL, what's your inseam?


About 33". Fits just about right for my intended use (aggressive XC with lots of climbing and fast, wide open downhills.)


----------



## jschloss14 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Chocolate Women*

My two chocolate women. Just finished an On-one 456 build... Sammi (the dog) is terrified of bikes

20" 456 Brown
Fox f100rl (soon to be a Float RLC gonna give the new FIT damper a try)
Sram x9 (1x9)
FSA V-Drive SS crank
Easton Havoc (bars, stem, and post)
Double Track Rims ... (at 6'3" 210 the rims have to take some abuse)
Total Weight - 31.2 pounds


----------



## dpeck1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe this qualifies. It does everything, not sure if it does it all well, since its my only bike. It leaves nothing to be desired ...well, except for maybe another shock and a real chainguide. 

I love how this bike disappears beneath you. I never think about my bike while riding, I am only thinking about choosing the fastest line and always, always land high on the transition. 

2010 f5 medium
stem_holzfeller 40mm
bars_sunline v-one 745mm
grips_sunline big s lock on
saddle_old selle from dumpster
pedals_vp bear trap
bashguard_raceface light guard
chain keeper_third eye
cables_full length jagwire
tires_vredestein bull lock 2.35


----------



## flowremix (Jan 13, 2011)

My '09 Specialized Rockhopper Expert Disc. Silver Dream.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^pretty awesome shot right thurr


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Updated: New bars, cranks, pedals and saddle. Year after year i buy a new frame hoping to get of this old Rampage. I guess when you find a frame that fits you perfectly, you should consider yourself lucky. After around 5 different frames non fit or ride as well as this old beater.


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

*Cotic Soul*


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

On-One 456 Ti


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful ^. What's the head angle on it?


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

nightofthefleming said:


> Beautiful ^. What's the head angle on it?


Thanks! The HA is spec'd 66.5* with a 140mm fork at sag. So mine should be pretty close to that, my Nixon is 145mm.

More pics here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7783279&postcount=4


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Took this shot while experimenting with the camera on taking a good glow in the dark pic. I thought it came out rather cool.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

eurospek said:


> Took this shot while experimenting with the camera on taking a good glow in the dark pic. I thought it came out rather cool.


That is cool. The strobe seems to be charging the paint up.

Maybe you could try manually firing your strobe and then take a shot just after.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Proper night shot here.


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's my 2011 Specialized Rockhopper Disc, Just got some speed dial levers and 185mm BB7's.

Upgrades:
Manitou Minute Expert fork
ODI Rouge lock on grips
Shimano SPD520 pedals
XLC chain stay protector
BB7 brakes
185mm rotors
Speed dial brake levers

Planned upgrades:
Shimano XT cranks Maybe saint 2x

Its not much but it's still the best bike i have ever ridden.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

my blue pig on a snowy PNW afternoon


----------



## magnum703 (Apr 7, 2010)

My 2009 GT Carbon Zaskar - All SLX


----------



## Fox402 (Oct 10, 2009)

My poor photography skills don't show just how beautiful this bike is.

Medium Transition TransAM
Rockshox Lyrik 2 step 160/115
Hammerschmidt FR crankset
SRAM X-0 rear derailleur, short cage
SRAM X-0 shifters
SRAM PG-990 cassette
SRAM PC991 chain
Avid Code brakes 203/185
Mavic Crossmax SXs
Answer Pro Taper OS bars 680mm, 2 inch rise
Truvativ Holzfeller stem, 55mm
Thomson Elite seatpost, 30.0 x 410
WTB Aviator seat
Cane Creek IS-3i headset
Approximately 32.5 lbs.

Still need to work out how I want to route the Hammerschmidt, shorten the brake lines, and decide how many headset spacers before I cut the steerer.


----------



## indiecom (Feb 27, 2011)

My HT bike...I ride since 2008 until now...

Frame: Bianchi Oetzi Titanium
Fork: Marzocchi
Brakes: Magura Marta SL Magnesiim
Cranks: FSA Kforce Light Carbon
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-0l
Pedals:Shimano Clippes
Stem: FSA
Handlebar: FSA Kaforce light Carbon
Seatpost: FSA Kaforce light Carbon
Saddle: Selle San Marco Bianciata
Bottom Bracket: FSA
Cassette: Sram 11-34
Headset: FSA Orbit
Tires: Hutchinson Pyton Tubeless
Wheels: Mavic Croosmax SLR


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

indiecom said:


> My HT bike...I ride since 2008 until now...
> 
> Frame: Bianchi Oetzi Titanium
> Fork: Marzocchi
> ...


----------



## ahFrost (Feb 16, 2011)

just started riding MTB a few months back


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

There are some really sick bikes starting to show up on this "All Mountain Hardtail" thread. However, I think a few people might be confused.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> There are some really sick bikes starting to show up on this "All Mountain Hardtail" thread. However, I think a few people might be confused.


Their all on mountain bikes :crazy:


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> There are some really sick bikes starting to show up on this "All Mountain Hardtail" thread. However, I think a few people might be confused.


Well, I'm new to this. What's the definition of an "All Mountain" bike?


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

"XC" = purpose built for racing, better climbing, quick steering.

"All-mountain" = all-purpose. Design to be a jack of all trades.

They are physically distinguished by the travel of the fork (shorter for XC, longer for AM), and the head angle (steeper for XC, slacker for AM)

Neither one is better than the other, just depends on what you prefer for your riding.
This just happens to be an "All-mountain Hardtail" forum, which generally follows the physical characteristics of the bike, rather than what people ride on their particular bike.

I had a XC hardtail for many years, and now I have more of an AM hardtail. There is a definite difference in how they ride.

If you can do this on your hardtail, then it is probably an AM hardtail:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> If you can do this on your hardtail, then it is probably an AM hardtail:


No it is as described DH HT much more extreme :rockon:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> "XC" = purpose built for racing, better climbing, quick steering.
> 
> "All-mountain" = all-purpose. Design to be a jack of all trades.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better. I would like to add that AM also implies a more technical skillset.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Just checking... I ride what I would call a Frankenbike, although it sounds like it would fit in with this thread. 120mm travel, hard tail, All Mountain wheels, platform pedals, adjustable seta post, and it has a tendency to oversteer towards any logs, ladders, or other stunts encountered on the trail.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

raganwald said:


> Just checking...


Just throw up yer bike!
Some people have a hard time appreciating that others like riding trails on equipment that doesn't fit to their tastes, ignore 'em.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> Just throw up yer bike!
> Some people have a hard time appreciating that others like riding trails on equipment that doesn't fit to their tastes, ignore 'em.


What is wrong with you people! I have a Rigid XC SS and LOVE it! I also have a 33 lb. Transition Vagrant, love her too. I appreciate all forms of riding. This just happens to be the AMHT thread. Why is that so hard to understand? My rigid SS is posted in the "post your rigid 26" thread. NOT HERE, BECAUSE IT DOES NOT BELONG.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Touched a raw nerve there didn't we dear.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> Just throw up yer bike!


Ibis Tranny hard tail frame
Rockshox Reba Team forks with pushloc remote, set to 120mm
Rockshox Reverb post & some random racing saddle
Formula "The One" brakes and 185mm rotors
Industry Nine All-Mountain wheels
Trialtech trials crank with 23t Inspired cog and bash ring
Reset Ti BB
SRAM X.9 shifter, X.0 derailleur, and PG-970 DH cassette (1 by 9)

I think it's the heaviest Ibis Tranny in the world. It will be shedding some excess baggage, I will be experimenting with a 23-16 single speed setup for tackling technical trails. At that point it will also be the slowest Tranny in the world.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know about that, this tranny is pretty heavy...


----------



## franklloydwrong (Mar 2, 2011)

Bike Porn


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> Touched a raw nerve there didn't we dear.


rft:


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah, never mind!


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

Back to the AM hardtails

My Canfield Yelli Screamy


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

AM bike have at leats 130mm front suspention travel.


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

d.n.s said:


> AM bike have at leats 130mm front suspention travel.


Only in a 26" wheeled world. Failing that, I'll justnpop out and remove a spacer from the fork


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Mine. Just set her up with a bit lighter parts than the DH setup I was running her with.
Now running her with a Lefty Max 140, and I have to say I'm impressed with it.


----------



## deadforkinglast (Feb 23, 2011)

Loving these rigs!

Here's mine:



















Santa Cruz Chameleon, I'm not sure what year, but the generation before the current one.
Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC fork
SRAM X9 shifter and rear derailleur
Shimano SLX crank and front derailleur
Hope V2 brakes
Truvativ Holzfeller bar and some Gravity stem I got for free
Ringlé Flea rear hub to Sun Singletrack rim, XT front hub laced to an unlabeled front rim I've been borrowing from a friend for 8 months and counting...
Tires are always changing, but right now it's a Maxxis Minion in front and a Kenda K-rad in the back.
Primo Josh Stricker magnesium pedals.

It's a ridiculously fun bike, it can do a lot of everything with a few component changes (I have lots of stems, spacers, pedals and tires kicking around).

It definitely has come together piece by piece (in true shop rat fashion!) into something I get pretty stoked on every day.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> No it is as described DH HT much more extreme :rockon:


True, but he was riding on this frame, a Chromag Gypsy.










Looks pretty AM to me! You'd never see anyone do that downhill on a XC rig. If they did, the video wouldn't have been nearly that long.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> True, but he was riding on this frame, a Chromag Gypsy.
> 
> Looks pretty AM to me! You'd never see anyone do that downhill on a XC rig. If they did, the video wouldn't have been nearly that long.


Thats still more in line of FR/DH AM is a longer legged XC basically. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pff.. whatever

The Chromag is sweet and looks "AM" to me..


----------



## yeahbuddy661 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Chameleon*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

My nephews XC ride :thumbsup:


----------



## OCcali556mm (Jan 25, 2011)

I am looking for a good hardtail frame for all mountain, but mostly downhill. I am beginning downhill and prefer hardtail over fs but I am not sure what a hardtail dh frame should look like. I currently have a Merida but it is too big.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

OCcali556mm said:


> I am looking for a good hardtail frame for all mountain, but mostly downhill. I am beginning downhill and prefer hardtail over fs but I am not sure what a hardtail dh frame should look like. I currently have a Merida but it is too big.


Check out the NS Surge pictured above that is the closest DH geo HT that wont break the bank and it CroMo :cornut:

http://www.ns-bikes.com/ Click on Products, Frames then go to the *Lime Green* Surge


----------



## stev0 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing special but gets my legs spinning.

09 Alias

Shimano Duore Crank
XRam 7 
Dart 2 front (need to change to a reba or something)
Kenda Small block 8's (love em)

Such a nice bike to get me started! Next will be a 29 HT though.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is mine!!!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> Here is mine!!!


No you fool that's not an AM bike :thumbsup: 
Don't worry Blue, _someone_ will post a bike you like sooner or later, or I might post up my Whippet just to annoy you...


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

raganwald said:


> Ibis Tranny hard tail frame
> Rockshox Reba Team forks with pushloc remote, set to 120mm
> Rockshox Reverb post & some random racing saddle
> Formula "The One" brakes and 185mm rotors
> ...


Hey Ragan - Where are the pics!


----------



## steph89 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine with fox 36 talas 110/150 ........a very good bike


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

steph89 said:


> Mine with fox 36 talas 110/150 ........a very good bike


Sweet ride....


----------



## steph89 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes and you can go in DH station with this bike:thumbsup:


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

By the way, it's "resort", not "station" (gare).
Do you change your fork for DH use (marzo 55 vs Fox 36) or is it two different incarnations of the bike?


----------



## steph89 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have buy the 36 2 week ago.
The hight (530mm) is better for the SA in the Sobre OFF.
But the marzo 55 is a very good fork for the mountain and in the D- it's very lovely.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## steph89 (Oct 11, 2008)

And you use the Talas more easier than the ATA


----------



## IvanDobski (Jul 30, 2009)

Pics of AM HTs you say?

Oh go on then, any excuse...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

IvanDobski said:


> Pics of AM HTs you say?
> 
> Oh go on then, any excuse...


I just had one to stop working by looking this beauty


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea. That Chumba is nice but too bad it's a bit pricey.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

*On-One Inbred 456 Summer Season*

I've had mine for about a year now, still love it just as much as I did then. I just wish all this Nor-Cal rain would go away; I can't wait for summer!










Frame: On-One Inbred 456 Summer Season
Fork: Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil U-Turn
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Wheelset: Hope Hoops Pro2 with Stans Flow Rims
Tires (F): Kenda Nevegal 26x2.35
Tires (R): WTB Wolverine 26x2.2
Brakes: Avid BB7
Rotors: Avid Roundagon 185mm
Brake Levers: Avid SD-7
Crankset: Shimano SLX Dual Ring with Bash Guard
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Chain: Shimano XTR
Seatpost: On-One Twelfy
Seatpost Clamp: On-One QR Lever
Saddle: Serfas Tri-Saddle
Stem: On-One Ultra-Light CNC 70mm 
Handlebar: On-One Oversize DH Riser Bar
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Pedals: MSHBK Flat Pedals


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

wish i had the $$$ to afford half the stuff here but here is my love

(the small ring is left on for touring so i have the option of lower gears if a long stretch of hill arises.. otherwise i use it as a 1x9)


----------



## oobee (Feb 9, 2011)

My Blue Pig.


----------



## Rockhucker (Aug 1, 2010)

My do everything bike..


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

quick_2 said:


> wish i had the $$$ to afford half the stuff here but here is my love
> 
> (the small ring is left on for touring so i have the option of lower gears if a long stretch of hill arises.. otherwise i use it as a 1x9)


nice 6 series!:thumbsup: 
you carry around buckets of.......????


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

My Norco hardtail


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

for touring.. i carry around all my stuff in them buckets... stove, food, fix kit, clothes etc etc etc...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

illini said:


> Finally some NORCO bikes. Mine is ready for a powdercoat job.


Never asked you if you did that polish job. Really awesome. Will buy a '11 Katmandu to use the frame for my next project. I was thinking about doing the same thing you did. How much time did you spend on it?


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Mtb2thebeat said:


> If you can do this on your hardtail, then it is probably an AM hardtail:


Sick


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's another On-One.

Frame: On One 456 medium size
Fork: Rock Shox Domain 302
Brakes: Shimano Saint M810 (203/180)
Cranks:Octane one D2
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: Sram X7
Pedals:Wellgo wpd-23
Stem: Nope / Fun Works Tree blazer
Handlebar: FSA gravity
Seatpost: On One twelfty
Saddle: On One 
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
Cassette: 11-32
Headset: crappy one
Grips: ??
Tires: Hutchinson Bulldog 26x2.1
Wheels: Fun Works 2 way DH / track mack
Weight: unknown


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Getting a little airtime on my Sovereign


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep! Good eye!

Stainburn red descent line, they've added a lot of improvements; couple of doubles, built up the berms, improved the flow after the woods, it's proper fast now.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Steve.E said:


> Getting a little airtime on my Sovereign


That Norwood Edge (Stainburn)?


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

*My Chameleon*

Here's my Chameleon. Was originally going to build it up as a SS but wanted to try it out as a AM HT. Rides sweet. Thinking of getting a AM Ti frame to take away some of the harshness.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry for the cross post from the Haro forum but....

Rebuilt my 2003 Haro Escape 8.3!
2003 Haro Escape 8.3 Frame
2008 Fox Float 32 RL 140mm Fork
Race Face Diabolous (1st gen) 31.8 Stem and bar
Thomson Elite Seat post
WTB Silverado SLT saddle
Race Face Evolve XC crank
Crank Brothers Candy 3 pedals
Crank Brothers Cobalt wheels
Hayes Stroker Carbon brakes
WTB Weirwolf 2.3 tires
Shimano XT Shadow Rear derailleur
Shimano LX shifters
Shimano LX Front derailleur
Cane Creek 110 ZS headset (the original WTB headset was toast)

And it all comes in at a tad over 26 lbs!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> That Norwood Edge (Stainburn)?


Yep! Well spotted, the guys from singletraction.org have put in a load of changes over the past couple of months, rebuilt the berms in the forest, added a couple of doubles, improved the flow of the part between the forest and boulder roll/drop.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

MaukaRunner said:


> Here's my Chameleon. Was originally going to build it up as a SS but wanted to try it out as a AM HT. Rides sweet. Thinking of getting a AM Ti frame to take away some of the harshness.


That looks great!!!! Loving the polished look. :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

As for myself, my Transition TransAM. Dirty pics to follow _soon_.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Great bike eurospek


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

eurospek said:


> That looks great!!!! Loving the polished look. :thumbsup:


Thanks Eurospek! I stripped and polished the frame myself. Sandpaper and Mother's Powerball worked wonders on the frame. Was much easier and faster than using a buffing wheel and compound.

Your Trans Am looks great.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

MaukaRunner said:


> Thanks Eurospek! I stripped and polished the frame myself.


Oh dear, looks like professional polish job. Awesome, how much time you spent on it?


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

Helmetless said:


> Oh dear, looks like professional polish job. Awesome, how much time you spent on it?


Thanks! Took me about a week to completely polish the frame. The Mother's Power Ball and their polish made it much faster.

Back when I used to be into cars I used to polish my alumimum wheels so I'm used to doing the work. After breathing in all those rubbing compound dust, I later learned it's bad stuff so I try not to do it as much as before.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

cookie144 said:


> My Norco hardtail


Looks to be the same frame as my Mongoose Amasa Super. I'm not riding this bike much now (got a Fuel EX8) but I kept it around since I only paid $400... :thumbsup:










Rob


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

This is mine before the frame fall in the wrong hands :madman: . I look forward to buying a '11 Katmandu to sell the rest and keep that great frame.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> This is mine before the frame fall in the wrong hands :madman: . .


What happened to it?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> What happened to it?


I broke a little bone in my hand so I was forced to put my bike on sale to pay everything. The only thing I actually sold was the frame, the FD and the aheadset altogether. The rest of my bike is currently at home and waiting for a new "host"


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

MaukaRunner said:


> Here's my Chameleon. Was originally going to build it up as a SS but wanted to try it out as a AM HT. Rides sweet. Thinking of getting a AM Ti frame to take away some of the harshness.


Just placed an order for my Lynskey Ridgeline 26 LT. Hope it will ride as well or better than the Chameleon. Counting the minutes til mid-May when it's supposed to be built.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is my All Mountain ride, in its natural enviroment. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

Pix of my old '04 Rainier w/ an '05 Marzocchi All Mountain SL. Sun Rims RhynoLites, WTB Velociraptor rear, WTB Weirwolf front. Corny bar ends, but they help my fat butt climb.

Short video of my hard tail in the air:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Dude you're really asking for it with a fork like that on an XC frame...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Berkley said:


> Dude you're really asking for it with a fork like that on an XC frame...


Fork goes boing whoohooo frame HT yehhaa Ride that bad girl hard an have fun :band:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Berkley said:


> Dude you're really asking for it with a fork like that on an XC frame...


We're (and take note that I say WE) being so structured and manipulated by brands that we sometimes forget what's fun and what's not. IMO it doesn't look that bad, the angles are pretty much the same as found in bikes like the Banshee Viento (take a look at that seat angle) and the bb height and chainstay distances are ok. Nevertheless, I hate bar ends, generally speaking (of course). Have fun x 2!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Great seeing the Evil SOV in the air! My local trails only has mild jumps & one drop-to-trans that's about 1 foot down for my SOV.


----------



## oakley198877 (Oct 4, 2008)

2010 Santa Cruz Chameleon
My pride and joy. 
AM all the way.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Looks great!!!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer circa 2003, designed around 130mm travel fork. Pike U-Turn is wound down from 140 to 130.

1x9 setup _*proves*_ I'm All-Mountain!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems that the Banshee Viento will be the way to go! I'll send you some pics as soon as I finish her up


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Why?

1x9 setup _*proves*_ I'm All-Mountain![/QUOTE]


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

bluevagrant said:


> Why?
> 
> 1x9 setup _*proves*_ I'm All-Mountain!


[/QUOTE]

Ya only rely on 1 ring up front, not 3.


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> > 1x9 setup _*proves*_ I'm All-Mountain!


It's a joke. I'm making fun of the people who think "All Mountain" requires a certain bike, a certain build, a certain component.

I also ride "All Mountain" on this bike -- though I remove the cable combination lock for trail rides:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Ash T. Abula said:


> It's a joke. I'm making fun of the people who think "All Mountain" requires a certain bike, a certain build, a certain component.
> 
> I also ride "All Mountain" on this bike -- though I remove the cable combination lock for trail rides:


The All Mountain ploice will get you if you call that an AMHT...:nono:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> The All Mountain ploice will get you if you call that an AMHT...:nono:


Police. Sorry.:madman:


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> Just need the rear disc and proper Formula front adaptor to arrive and it's done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sneaking over from the 29er side (SSSHHH DON"T TELL THEM) but this bike just looks plain bad ass....Great job!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally get to post one here! 










On-One 456 (non Summer Season)
Size: XS 14" frame | 5.02 lbs
Rider: 140 lbs | 5'6" | 31" inseam
Bike: Light AM/Trail 
Weight: 23.5 lbs
Specs: can be seen here.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Tjay said:


> Finally get to post one here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike Tjay but my guess is that you have a wrong frame size


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Helmetless!

I got my S-Genius (small size 17.5") dialed in with 60mm stem. The On-One 16" size frame has +45mm longer top tube than my S-Genius! The 456 14" is still a bit longer than my S-Genius but just a little longer, 568mm on the 14" 456 and the S-Genius has 555mm. Now with the 456 XS at 60mm stem, I still feel a little stretched out and this is why I'll be replacing it with 50mm stem.

I dont like the looks of the seatpost all the way up like that but I found a benefit from it. It actually flex's and when my legs are tired, I get to sit down for a bit.  I have 400 mm so it's not really maxed out. Not even close as a matter of fact. Also when I commute and drop the seat down, it feel like a BMX bike back in my younger days, early 90's.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Tjay said:


> Thanks Helmetless!
> 
> I got my S-Genius (small size 17.5") dialed in with 60mm stem. The On-One 16" size frame has +45mm longer top tube than my S-Genius! The 456 14" is still a bit longer than my S-Genius but just a little longer, 568mm on the 14" 456 and the S-Genius has 555mm. Now with the 456 XS at 60mm stem, I still feel a little stretched out and this is why I'll be replacing it with 50mm stem.
> 
> I dont like the looks of the seatpost all the way up like that but I found a benefit from it. It actually flex's and when my legs are tired, I get to sit down for a bit.  I have 400 mm so it's not really maxed out. Not even close as a matter of fact. Also when I commute and drop the seat down, it feel like a BMX bike back in my younger days, early 90's.


THIS is what I love about mountain biking (same with my other hobby.... jeeps) It DON'T madda what convention says... if it works for him... damn right it is the right size 

Preach on brother!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I just started building mine... can't wait to see her completed.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Helmetless said:


> I just started building mine... can't wait to see her completed.


that bike is gonna be super sweet when its done, I like it alot. How much do those frame cost ?


----------



## dolli310 (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's my beast of burden.








2007 Specialized Hardrock Sport
Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn (Heavy Spring)
Kenda K-Rad tires
Otherwise stock.

PS. Sorry about the crappy cell pic.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

918biker said:


> that bike is gonna be super sweet when its done, I like it alot. How much do those frame cost ?


Hi, and thanks for the comment! I bought this frame as second hand for around USD$350. Brand new costs something like $700. I am Chilean, living in my country, and here, these things have higher prices, so hopefully you can buy a Banshee Viento for less than $700.

I will keep you guys posted as soon as I can build her up! :thumbsup:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

2011 GT Avalanche 2.0 Hydraulic Disc:


























thinking about a new fork, What do you guys think about the RS Tora U-turn? Suntour Raidon?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, nice GT frame. If you can save money, get a Sektor u-turn.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Allrighty then! At last the new Viento is finally completed. 12,36kg of pure stiffness:thumbsup:

Below is the list of components she's dressing so far.

*Frame: Banshee Viento (Large)
Fork: RS Sektor Coil U-Turn 20mm thru-axle
Headset: FSA Orbit XLII (came with frame)

Crankset: M660 SLX 32-22 w/E-Thirteen bashguard
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 2
Shifters: SLX M660 without optics and XTR cables
FD: Deore M590
RD: Saint M810
Chain: HG53
Cassette: SLX 11-32 9s

Rims: AlexRims Supra 28
Hubs: Novatec sealed bearings
Spokes: Pillar downhill series 2mm
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
Rear Tire: Kenda Excavator 1.95 DTC

Brakes: Hayes Stroker Gram V7/V6
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
Handlebar: Easton MonkeyBar EA70 685mm
Saddle: WTB Rocket V 
Seatpost: Banshee two-bolt 30.9 (UNO)
Extras: Ti bolts, SIS cable covers*


----------



## Rockhucker (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet Viento!!!, I've always love Banshee goodness.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Allrighty then! At last the new Viento is finally completed. 12,36kg of pure stiffness:thumbsup:
> 
> Below is the list of components she's dressing so far.
> 
> ...


Sick bike dude. I would really consider a dropper post of some kind.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> Sick bike dude. I would really consider a dropper post of some kind.


Thanks!

Regarding your suggestion, well let's see... I have to check it with my wallet first but hummm... that Reverb post doesn't look bad. I don't know, I am equally interested in a EC90 or a Masterpiece. Still don't make the decision. What you guys think about these three options? (EC90, Master, Reverb):skep:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Rockhucker said:


> Sweet Viento!!!, I've always love Banshee goodness.


Thanks man! glad you liked it


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

That Banshee is Frickin awesome, very nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Regarding your suggestion, well let's see... I have to check it with my wallet first but hummm... that Reverb post doesn't look bad. I don't know, I am equally interested in a EC90 or a Masterpiece. Still don't make the decision. What you guys think about these three options? (EC90, Master, Reverb):skep:


Huh?

No brainer. Adjustable post.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> How about this one?


Nice bike Bluevagrant! now your name has full sense LOL

Shame that I never had the chance to build a Vagrant as the only frames available in my country were Small size, can you guys get that


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Nice bike Bluevagrant! now your name has full sense LOL
> 
> Shame that I never had the chance to build a Vagrant as the only frames available in my country were Small size, can you guys get that


Thanks man. Mine is a size small but, I am 5'7". Fits like a glove. :thumbsup: 
If you have not considered the Gravity dropper...ya might. I have ran mine for a year with ZERO issues. All my buddies with hydro based models have constant issues. And- the dropper makes me competitive against 5 and 6 inch bikes.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

How's that about the hydro based models, are you talking about non-remote dropper posts? Sorry I am a newbie on these seatpost technologies, in fact the only thing I know is that the RS Reverb is the best one thanks to the MTBR reviews I've read about that post.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> How's that about the hydro based models, are you talking about non-remote dropper posts? Sorry I am a newbie on these seatpost technologies, in fact the only thing I know is that the RS Reverb is the best one thanks to the MTBR reviews I've read about that post.


My buddies always seem to be bleeding them or messing with things to improve performance. They run the KS,Specialized, and Crank bros. models. My GD performs just like new and has never even tried to give me an issue. I have been very satisfied.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

That's my only concern. If they behave ok for a while but then start with the typical fork issues, I don't want to spend such a money for what is useless. It will not last as much as a regular post and that's a fact, but I am curious on how much time they take to blow up and so. Sorry for the not very optimistic comment.


----------



## eg6rcr (Nov 6, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> That's my only concern. If they behave ok for a while but then start with the typical fork issues, I don't want to spend such a money for what is useless. It will not last as much as a regular post and that's a fact, but I am curious on how much time they take to blow up and so. Sorry for the not very optimistic comment.


Helmetless - How do you like the new RS Sektor Coil U-Turn fork? How do they perform?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I've made over 1,000 miles with it and I can tell you that this is one of the Rock Shox classics. RS guys mixed up a Recon, a Reba and a Revelation and then realized they made an awesome fork. Great plush, stiffer than my previous '08 Revelation U-Turn Air and great terrain reading whichever it is, this fork just eats it up. This fork has all you need in a lightweight package, so you don't have any excuse to suggest the air option.

Just one recommendation, and seriously. Please do yourself a favor and LOCK it when you're riding on the road. I've had a couple accidents flying over the bars because of braking without the fork in locked position. I know I can use the lockout adjust as a compression adjust (it actually says "compression") but still, locked will be for sure a safer way to avoid injuries/death.


----------



## Laikka (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's the result of my "steel is real"-approach to building an all mountain/playbike. The Frame is NS Bikes Surge2, the fork Sektor U-turn coil 110-150.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Great looking bike Laikka, I bet that's fun to ride.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

that NS bike looks terrific! great setup and frame!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Wow, nice GT frame. If you can save money, get a Sektor u-turn.


I`d love that... but in my country they are pretty much impossible to get. A guy in Argentina is selling a used Pike 409 U-turn 95/140mm w/moco and includes a 20mm axle hub, i could get that.
There´s also a used Tora 318 U-turn 85/130mm in a LBS near by.
Is the tora a good choice? I know the pike is better but it´s 100 USD more expensive and it´s in another country...
I could always save money and buy one from ebay, but i´m afraid the customs might charge me with a big percentage of the purchase.
Any help?


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice Surge, Laikka! Nearly got one myself. Steel is indeed real.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

juancho142 said:


> I`d love that... but in my country they are pretty much impossible to get. A guy in Argentina is selling a used Pike 409 U-turn 95/140mm w/moco and includes a 20mm axle hub, i could get that.
> There´s also a used Tora 318 U-turn 85/130mm in a LBS near by.
> Is the tora a good choice? I know the pike is better but it´s 100 USD more expensive and it´s in another country...
> I could always save money and buy one from ebay, but i´m afraid the customs might charge me with a big percentage of the purchase.
> Any help?


If you can't get that pike, the Tora will work.


----------



## MEClydeRyder (Jul 16, 2010)

Just switched back over from a fs and love it!


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

MEClydeRyder said:


> Just switched back over from a fs and love it!
> 
> View attachment 613215


Do you like th eManitou Nixon? I sometimes see them on ebay for a good price and was wondering about their performance and weight.

John


----------



## MEClydeRyder (Jul 16, 2010)

jscusmcvet said:


> Do you like th eManitou Nixon? I sometimes see them on ebay for a good price and was wondering about their performance and weight.
> 
> John


I've been riding it for a few years and don't have any complaints. I needed a shock with good travel on a budget, and after some research settled on it. Once you get everything set right it responds really well. Weight wise it is not bad, but honestly I need to shave a few pounds off my big ass before I worry too much about the bike weight 

If money were no object it may not be my first choice, but it certainly has delivered when I needed it to.


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

MEClydeRyder said:


> Just switched back over from a fs and love it!
> 
> View attachment 613215


Always loved the Chameleon, great lines and geometry. Wish Yeti made an All-Mtn hardtail...
Nice bike!


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Scarsandtears said:


> Always loved the Chameleon, great lines and geometry. Wish Yeti made an All-Mtn hardtail...
> Nice bike!


Im suprised that the 2010's dont have the no stack headtube or 44mm i think it is.


----------



## AlexKenn (May 20, 2010)

Posted this in the "Steel is Real" thread but may as well post it here also

On One Summer Season....


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

AlexKenn said:


> Posted this in the "Steel is Real" thread but may as well post it here also
> 
> On One Summer Season....


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> The All Mountain ploice will get you if you call that an AMHT...:nono:


Do you think the All Mountain Ploice would have something to say about my bike?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

perttime said:


> Do you think the All Mountain Ploice would have something to say about my bike?


They'd get startled by the flat bars, you'd be fine...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> They'd get startled by the flat bars, you'd be fine...


You're right: it is a DH bar, slightly shortened.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

perttime said:


> Do you think the All Mountain Ploice would have something to say about my bike?


You have the very best saddle in the entire world. Fizik Nisene is my next objective $$$


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Motobecane Outcast 29 ss.
Only stock components left are headset and chain, Heres the rest:
-RST m29 air fork 80mm
-WTB Dual Duty FR/Shimano m529 wheelset (With green nipples! lol)
-WTB Dissent 2.5 (plus slime tubes equals a VERY heavy wheelset)
-Raceface Evolve ss crankset
-Nashbar Highlander pedals
-Avid BB7 brakes
-Deity Tibia seatpost
-Deity Vertigo DH saddle
-Raceface Diabolus bars
-ESI chunky grips
-One Avid FR-5 brake lever and one Avid Speed Dial 7 lever (one was destroyed in a crash, and I accidentally got the wrong replacement)
-Azonic Baretta Stem
-32x16 gearing

Easily my favorite bike I have ever owned, Nicknamed the Rhino (It's big, powerful and heavy, 30-32lbs range) But despite the weight, it never feels slow. Takes lots of abuse, swallows 5ft. to flat drops like nothing.


----------



## rise000 (Feb 28, 2011)

just post it in giant thread...but it belongs here aswell...

*Giant Rincon 2010*

component list (upgrades in red) :thumbsup:

Name: Giant Rincon	
Size: XL 
Color: Race Graphite	
Frame: Giant AluxX aluminium 
Fork: Suntour XCT V2 80mm travel 
Handlebar: Steel riser 
Stem: Aluminium ahead Felt Aluminium
Seatpost: Aluminium Concept Ex
Saddle: Giant Sport Trail 
Pedals: VP resin cage pedal Wellgo V12 white
Shifters: Shimano EZ Fire 24 speed 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Tourney Shimano Deore FD M591
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera 
Brakes: Tektro linear pull 
Brake Levers: Shimano 
Cassette: Shimano HG30 11-32 
Chain: KMC Z51 
Crankset: Shimano M151 Shimano Deore FC M590
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-26	Shimano Deore
Rims: Double wall aluminium 
Hubs: Formula aluminium 
Spokes: Stainless 
Tires: Kenda Kinetics 26x2.1' Schwalbe Hurricane 26x2.0'
Grips: Giant No name
Bar ends: Ritchey WCS wet white
Computer: Velomann Speedstar v1.16
Front light: Knog Beetle
Rear light: eXtend Dizzo
Chain guard: RaceFace


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> You have the very best saddle in the entire world. Fizik Nisene is my next objective $$$


Works great for me: good width for me, nice and firm, gives some possibilities for varying my position, slim enough to be out of the way, out of the saddle.

No clue if it is right for you...


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

updated pics of my Ragley BluePig. Love this bike soo much!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

rise000 said:


> just post it in giant thread...but it belongs here aswell...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

eurospek said:


>


Let it go... I know... It's hard... But, you gotta let this one go, man!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

eurospek said:


>


*Ash T. Abula* would have said, "by showing an xc bike with bar ends here I am PROVING I am All Mountain:nono:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

2w4s said:


> updated pics of my Ragley BluePig. Love this bike soo much!


Ssssssick! Sweet and brutal package, I loved it!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd compliment you on your Pig, but it looks so much like mine, I'd feel like I was breaking my arm patting myself on the back.

Seriously, though - nice ride.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

^^^^Post it up, love to see a similar pig.


----------



## earlychang (Nov 11, 2010)

*VanNicholas*

Frame:VanNicholas/Zion
Fork:Exotic Carbon Fork


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

2w4s said:


> ^^^^Post it up, love to see a similar pig.


I first put up pics almost a year ago, on page 31, post #1509 of this thread. Hope you're having fun with your Pig. Our trails still haven't dried out around here and it's killing me.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

perttime said:


> Do you think the All Mountain Ploice would have something to say about my bike?


If you really think that is an AMHT then you just do not know what one is.
I give up on this thread. 
Just because it is a "mountain bike" does not mean it is an "all mountain bike".


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> If you really think that is an AMHT then you just do not know what one is.


I should really call it my All Hill bike but sadly there's no All Hill Forum here 

At least my bike is at least as strong as any other bike posted here. Probably stronger than most. It just lacks a couple of unnecessary moving parts, giving me a better beating over the rocks and roots :eekster:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> I give up on this thread.


I think you should change your name Vagrant, you should really be BlueMarlin 'cos we just lay the bait and you come right out and take it.
:thumbsup:

#PS, got a new bike, you'd like it, it's got flat bars and carbon, proper all mountain bike!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Isn't what makes an "all mountain" bike, a bike that can traverse all (or most, no bike can do all) of the terrain found on a mountain? that being said, isn't a very strongly built bike with wide tires "All mountain". I feel that what designates a bike an "All Mountain" bike is the rider's skill level, and not the length of travel on the fork, or the rise of the bars, or how much the dropper seatpost can drop, or how many gussets are on the frame. Does what I'm saying make sense?


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Isn't what makes an "all mountain" bike, a bike that can traverse all (or most, no bike can do all) of the terrain found on a mountain? that being said, isn't a very strongly built bike with wide tires "All mountain". I feel that what designates a bike an "All Mountain" bike is the rider's skill level, and not the length of travel on the fork, or the rise of the bars, or how much the dropper seatpost can drop, or how many gussets are on the frame. Does what I'm saying make sense?


i think its just a name given to describe a type of bike. theyre built heavier and have more travel than a typical xc setup. lighter/less travel than fr/dh. why complicate things?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bigfruits said:


> i think its just a name given to describe a type of bike. theyre built heavier and have more travel than a typical xc setup. lighter/less travel than fr/dh. why complicate things?


x2
We are well aware that many lycra-XC racing riders can do some nasty stuff over their bikes. But we are talking of bikes, not riders. If an AM HT bike ment to be dirty and well used on the trail is rather being used for a quarter-mile ride to buy bread for dinner, it's rider business:thumbsup:

BTW this is me using my AM HT bike on a XC Trail


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

2w4s said:


> updated pics of my Ragley BluePig. Love this bike soo much!


This is what i call a true AM bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Thise one's just for you BlueVagrant.
Drum roll please...




























Finally got my Stout finished.

Matt went above and beyond making this, despite my completely unreasonable geometry demands, working with a tubeset and parts he'd never used before and getting some bits (those dropouts) custom laser cut because the tolerances needed to be perfect _and_ making him ship it across the atlantic, he's well, look at it, it's gorgeous. Light too, about 5-5.5lbs which is great for an all steel frame like this.

Only had a 5-ish mile shakedown ride so far, all good, going out all day tomorrow


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I am coming, I am coming!!!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats a wicked STOUT very nice.... and AM Hardtails ar the only way to go, mine wieghs in about 34 pounds


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Matt went above and beyond making this, despite my completely unreasonable geometry demands, working with a tubeset and parts he'd never used before and getting some bits (those dropouts) custom laser cut because the tolerances needed to be perfect


Oh come now, you can't leave us without detail shots of the dropouts and a bit more info about the "unreasonable geometry"


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Oh come now, you can't leave us without detail shots of the dropouts and a bit more info about the "unreasonable geometry"


Oh right, yeah, maybe I should.

With that fork, sagged and measured by me.
66deg H/A
75.5 S/A
11.5in bb
18in seat tube
420mm stays
440mm reach
610mm Ett


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

That stout is gorgeous!!! How long is the seat tube?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

It's an 18 Spek


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Thise one's just for you BlueVagrant.
> Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice build, Thats a strange angle on the seat tube. The higher the post the shorter the cockpit. Very nice though.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Oh right, yeah, maybe I should.
> 
> With that fork, sagged and measured by me.
> 66deg H/A
> ...


I see what you mean 

BB seems very low for a slack and agressive bike, but if it works...

What's interesting about the dropouts? (It's hard to see from the pictures you posted - replaceable/swapouts?)


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

The dropouts are DMR swapouts, the bb height works great, I like tap dancing anyway.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> Oh come now, you can't leave us without detail shots of the dropouts and a bit more info about the "unreasonable geometry"


https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WVBIFmzLfh8/TZ4jJylbSEI/AAAAAAAAAMM/EKkXHPzYfK8/s1600/100_0342.JPG

And what's with the green SLX crank arms? How was that done?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

That's the magic of sticky backed plastic, or how do I make these cranks not look three years old and a bit less thrashed...


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

a close up on the cranks please?? and a more detailed instruction on how to do that... please...


----------



## fiddynut (Oct 7, 2009)

Got this in the mail today.








Kinda beat but with some work it will be fun.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

ut:


Fix the Spade said:


> Thise one's just for you BlueVagrant.
> Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's my new one...









Granted, it's on the light side of "AM" (23.3lb at the moment if anyone is counting!), but those are 130mm forks, 2.2" tyres, a single ring and I intend to rag the arse off it! Oh, and it's Ti in case you were wondering...


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spade,
What dual control is that? XTR?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not dual control.

It's a Hope Tech brake lever with a Shimano XT shifter hiding under it, Hope do really neat matchmaker clamps for SRAM/Shimano shifters to go with their brakes.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

markyboy1980 said:


> Here's my new one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, simpler than simple, the only detail is that small ring in your crankset. Why is that


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Bluevagrant. I started this thread a looooong time ago because I wanted to other people's Am Ht's. Some where along the line people started posting their entry level HT's and XC race rigs. At the time of creating this thread I personally defined an AM HT as having a 130mm fork and a head tube angle of less than 69 degrees. On the flip side, not everyone lives where the geography dictates a slack bike...do they really need an AM rig???. 

I'm lucky in that sense. I live in the greater Vancouver area. I ride the shore, Whistler and all the mountains out in the Fraser Valley (The Woodlot, Sumas, Vedder, Red, Bear). I ride gravity biased XC where its not uncommon to have an hour plus climb before you get to have fun on the way back. And that's where my idea of AM comes from.

Everyone keep posting what you've got, I ain't hatin' on nobody.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Who is the Admin of this thread by the way?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> I like it, simpler than simple, the only detail is that small ring in your crankset. Why is that


Probably because he prefers that gearing setup over a larger ring... Geography varies and a smaller ring may be more beneficial where he rides.


----------



## damng (May 17, 2011)

awesome bikes


----------



## magpies14 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is my 1st Ti HT All mountain...

Fresh from the box ....









In the LBS after assembly....

















After the 1st 'virgin' ride...

















Specs...
On One 456 Ti - Large Frame
Fox Float 150 RLC FIT 15QR Taper
On One ultralight CNC Stem 70mm
Easton EC70 MonkeyLite Low Riser (685mm) with ESI Foam Racer grips
KS-i950R
WTB Deva SLT ti
SRAM X0 Trigger Shifters
SRAM X0 RD Medium Cage
SRAM X9 FD 
Shimano XTR Brakes
Shimano XT crank (175mm)
Blackspire Chain ring (26T, 34T) with Raceface Bash guard
Blackspire Stinger ISCG 05
Shimano XT Cassette with Actiontec 36T
KMC X9 SL Chain
Mavic CrossMax ST Wheelset
Panaracer AM/4x Front tyre (2.35) ghetto tubeless
Panaracer Rampage Rear tyre (2.1) ghetto tubeless

Weight - approx. 11.67kg @ 25.73 lbs


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

magpies14 said:


> This is my 1st Ti HT All mountain...
> 
> Fresh from the box ....
> 
> ...


Seriously nice rig... well done on all counts... Tell us how it rides and if you would do anything differently. Also what is the head angle with the 150mm fork on there?

Thanks - John


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

jetta_mike said:


> I agree with Bluevagrant. I started this thread a looooong time ago because I wanted to other people's Am Ht's. Some where along the line people started posting their entry level HT's and XC race rigs. At the time of creating this thread I personally defined an AM HT as having a 130mm fork and a head tube angle of less than 69 degrees. On the flip side, not everyone lives where the geography dictates a slack bike...do they really need an AM rig???.
> 
> I'm lucky in that sense. I live in the greater Vancouver area. I ride the shore, Whistler and all the mountains out in the Fraser Valley (The Woodlot, Sumas, Vedder, Red, Bear). I ride gravity biased XC where its not uncommon to have an hour plus climb before you get to have fun on the way back. And that's where my idea of AM comes from.
> 
> Everyone keep posting what you've got, I ain't hatin' on nobody.


I kind've get what you mean - its become a little hit/miss where you have no idea whether a new post is going to contain a sweet slack/tough hardtail (which it seems is what you and I would expect a bike labelled "AM" to be) or a lightweight (or not, in the case of more entrylevel bikes) xc-racey-geometried hardtail.

*Thing is though, where exactly do you draw the line?*
You can get bikes which are well within your criteria on one front but not fit on others - mine for example, has a 67' HA (between 66.5 and 67 according to the android app I have - with current fork, that is), ISCG mounted chainguide and 1x9 trans but only a 120 fork and is fairly light (about 26 lbs) strictly speaking it doesnt fit your criteria, but would you rule it out based on that 10mm?

That said, over the course of a long thread, if boundaries are slowly pushed, you'll eventually end up with almost anything-goes.
For example: One person might post a bike with a slightly shorter fork (like mine, perhaps) than the 130 specified, but that that still qualifies somewhat as AM (despite being perhaps at the lighter-duty end of that spectrum) and someone may come along not long after and post another bike with the same length fork (say 120) but which is less macho again (eg: 3' steeper HA, no chaindevice, 3x9/10 trans, etc) and the process repeats again and again.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Who really cares? People are always going to post stupid bikes, that isn't ever going to be weeded out fully. Hopefully the noise can be drowned out and we can get back to what this thread was intended for; burly ass ht's that can rip some downhill and do ok going up.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Update and upgrade:
*Deore Hollowtech II *cranks:


----------



## magpies14 (Jun 24, 2009)

jscusmcvet said:


> Seriously nice rig... well done on all counts... Tell us how it rides and if you would do anything differently. Also what is the head angle with the 150mm fork on there?
> 
> Thanks - John


John, with the 150mm fork, the head angle is approx. 67.5 degrees and seat angle is 70.5 degrees, using my HTC...not sure if it's accurate enough or not...

The ride, is certainly different from my spitfire , but it rips single track quite nicely.... this Titanium frame really does give a slight 'plush' feeling (as though there's a 1 inch rear travel shock on the rear) while bombing down those single track rooty trails....

anyway it's totally different ride characteristic between the banshee spitfire and this 456 Ti ...despite both are with 150mm fork...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

a little update

SLX cranks
KMC X9.93 Chain
Gamut 36t Racering
Blackspire Stinger
Single ply Minion DHF 2.35
Single ply High Roller 2.35


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

jetta_mike said:


> I agree with Bluevagrant. I started this thread a looooong time ago because I wanted to other people's Am Ht's. Some where along the line people started posting their entry level HT's and XC race rigs. At the time of creating this thread I personally defined an AM HT as having a 130mm fork and a head tube angle of less than 69 degrees. On the flip side, not everyone lives where the geography dictates a slack bike...do they really need an AM rig???.
> 
> :thumbsup: :yesnod: :cornut:


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> I like it, simpler than simple, the only detail is that small ring in your crankset. Why is that


I'm a spinner rather than a gear masher. I almost never get into the big ring on a bike with 3 chainrings, so I fitted a 32T the same as a middle ring on a conventional chainset would be.

Most of my riding is tight forest singletrack, where you rarely exceed more than about 20mph unless totally gravity assisted anyway (by which point you've stopped pedalling).

I've got a 10spd setup coming in a day or two though, with an 11-36 cassette to replace the 11-32 9spd setup on it right now. May end up putting a 36T chainring on too in the near future if I can cope with climbing on 1:1 well enough... This is all a bit of an experiment for me though, I'm used to having a 22T granny ring to bail out with!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

markyboy1980 said:


> I'm a spinner rather than a gear masher. I almost never get into the big ring on a bike with 3 chainrings, so I fitted a 32T the same as a middle ring on a conventional chainset would be.
> 
> Most of my riding is tight forest singletrack, where you rarely exceed more than about 20mph unless totally gravity assisted anyway (by which point you've stopped pedalling).
> 
> I've got a 10spd setup coming in a day or two though, with an 11-36 cassette to replace the 11-32 9spd setup on it right now. May end up putting a 36T chainring on too in the near future if I can cope with climbing on 1:1 well enough... This is all a bit of an experiment for me though, I'm used to having a 22T granny ring to bail out with!


Hey, I just wondered if that 32t ring was actually a 30 or smaller, as I couldn't tell it was of 32t (my vision was wrong this time, sorry). I have a similar config but still using the 22t for uphill assistance, and 11-32 cassette. The 11-36t upgrade with 36t ring upfront sounds great! Keep us posted about that upgrade and how that improves your riding:thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

The carbon came in!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven carbon?!

Got me some of that on order, how you liking it and the Pig?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Diggin it big time. So light yet it reminds me of durable hussefelt


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

My h/t.



















Mutts aside as they slow you down, captured in the park during *walkies time*.


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice Alpine. I have a green one, love it! I'm curious if you guys with the sloped low saddles actually climb like that or are the bikes just dh and shuttle/lift bikes?


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Loving that Alpine:thumbsup:


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

dumbaSS said:


> I'm curious if you guys with the sloped low saddles actually climb like that or are the bikes just dh and shuttle/lift bikes?


I climb like that.
Just get used to it I spoze.
Bikes light enough to climb without raising the saddle, if you ever remember too.

And cheers guys. 

*edit*
ps...whats up with this *rep power* business on this forum?
Should I have a *tiny internet mtb'ing penis?


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

Another Alpine


----------



## Noh 937 (Jun 1, 2008)

*my XC hardtail i use to AM.*

i'll get a photo up as soon as i can! awesome thread


----------



## honglee (Jun 3, 2011)

oh! how to post photo? why the photo can`t display? i will show my bike asap, hey hey~!~~


----------



## honglee (Jun 3, 2011)

hey~!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Great seeing more Dialled Bikes!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh come on, not again... huh!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> Oh come on, not again... huh!


What's the problem? I see an All Mountain lock and an All Mountain Yellow bike by the most All Mountainous of them all: Hummer.


----------



## scale70 (May 28, 2011)

:drumroll:


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

There is an awful lot of bikes more XC than AM .. 

I contribute shortly when my new brakes arrive :thumbsup: (Not too XCish rig that is)


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

BlackMeth said:


> There is an awful lot of bikes more XC than AM ..
> 
> I contribute shortly when my new brakes arrive :thumbsup: (Not too XCish rig that is)


The problem is... Unless you actually moderate it, people are gonna break any "only post IF..." rules you suggest anyway.

And anyway, define "AM"?
The simplest I can manage is to suggest, say, suggesting you only post if you have 2/3+ out of a certain list (saay... slacker than 68deg headangle, forks at 140mm+ travel, chaindevice, etc).
But even then, people will ignore it - they'll look at the most recently posted bikes and post theirs regardless of whether it fits whatever definition of "AM" you suggest anyway.


----------



## Noh 937 (Jun 1, 2008)

*my XC hardtail i use to AM.*

its may not be from a lbs or is of high quality stuff, but it works for me.from sportschek but its strong enough for anything. enjoy. minus the dart 1....its just finished..-_- lost all of its rebound strength....
Diamondback Topanga 09 19"...its kinda big for me however....
gonna grab a rocky mountain reaper this summer and upgrade hardtail.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> suggesting you only post if you have 2/3+ out of a certain list (saay... slacker than 68deg headangle, forks at 140mm+ travel, chaindevice, etc).


I have about 68 degrees, Blackspire Stinger, and also 2.4" tires but some get wrinkles in their panties when they see my bike in this thread. You need to make the list longer and more strict if you want to keep AM _PURE_.

Define it. Keep the outsiders away from AM.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

perttime said:


> I have about 68 degrees, Blackspire Stinger, and also 2.4" tires but some get wrinkles in their panties when they see my bike in this thread. You need to make the list longer and more strict if you want to keep AM _PURE_.
> 
> Define it. Keep the outsiders away from AM.


I actually liked yours (but if everyone posts a "wow nice" the thread gets cluttered too much so I resisted ) and it fits my definition so shhhhhhh


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's mine. I can't stop riding it!!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Didn't work? Dagnammit!!!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6678630/


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

MrBadger said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6678630/


Very nice... 
Here - bike from link above (save effort)


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> What's the problem? I see an All Mountain lock and an All Mountain Yellow bike by the most All Mountainous of them all: Hummer.


There's not a "problem", I don't see an actual problem at all. I guess we'll have to get used to see some XC bikes used for AM riding. Period.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> There's not a "problem", I don't see an actual problem at all. I guess we'll have to get used to see some XC bikes used for AM riding. Period.


My guess is that the folks who post XC bikes are not in the know about the AMHT. It is a lightweight freeride bike-not a bike that can ride all of the mountain.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks EnglishT.


----------



## Dased (May 29, 2004)

This is my Carbon 456. With slx gears, xt brakes, revelation rlt ti and pro 2 ex751 weighs in under 25lbs.


----------



## Rondmcisme (Jun 5, 2011)

Wattup everyone I am a new member but have been on the site for a couple months. I recently had a GT Avalanche 1.0 until it was stolen and I recently found it for sale on craigslist but sadly the cops said I can't do anything without proof so now I am looking for another bike. I found a 2007 Trek 3500 for $60. Any thoughts please.


----------



## Rondmcisme (Jun 5, 2011)

*Trek 3500*

Here is a picture of the bike


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Dased said:


> This is my Carbon 456. With slx gears, xt brakes, revelation rlt ti and pro 2 ex751 weighs in under 25lbs.


DROOL,DROOL! Sick rig brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rondmcisme said:


> Here is a picture of the bike


If sixty dollars is all you have to spend...I'd say go for it!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> My guess is that the folks who post XC bikes are not in the know about the AMHT. It is a lightweight freeride bike-not a bike that can ride all of the mountain.


I have a theory... this thread has become sooo popular, that many people think this is actually a thread about any hardtail bike. Which is now, mostly.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I prefer pics that show the bike in its natural environment.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

perttime said:


> I prefer pics that show the bike in its natural environment.


Sure


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Well would this be considered a AM/XC/FR hardtail


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my new chumba hx2


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

918biker said:


> Well would this be considered a AM/XC/FR hardtail


It's better suited to this thread than many... looks tough and pretty slack, meaty tyres...

What is it?


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's one out in the wild


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

My trek 6000 entry level XC made AM. It needs a bashguard to replace the bent 3rd ring but whatever.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

Forum won't let me post any pics yet


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

918biker said:


> Well would this be considered a AM/XC/FR hardtail


My take on that is..that it depends on how you ride it.



Dased said:


> This is my Carbon 456. With slx gears, xt brakes, revelation rlt ti and pro 2 ex751 weighs in under 25lbs.


Under 25 is pretty impressive, nice one!! Gotta love carbon-fibre..until you ding it severely.
My Alpine's currently sitting @ 27/ 28 with the coil u-turn Lyriks and the Crossmax's on it.
I'm changing to 150 dual air Revelations to lighten up a lil on the front, but at the same time.. changing to 819's as the Crossmax's aint hard enough for what I put it through...and am weary of truing them..
I guess I'll be sitting about 26/27 lbs. But on a bomb-proof bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> It's better suited to this thread than many... looks tough and pretty slack, meaty tyres...
> 
> What is it?


Its a GARY FISHER OPIE but slightly modified from its original version 2009 model its the same frame as the MULLET


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

finally got a chance to take some pics...I know it's not exactly AM but I am slowly transforming it to more AM'ish...


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's my updated pic. 22.6 lbs










Updated pic: 6.12.2011

23.5 lbs with GD descender 4" dropped.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> I have a theory... this thread has become sooo popular, that many people think this is actually a thread about any hardtail bike. Which is now, mostly.


Me thinks yer prolly right. Most of the non AMHT pics are from newbies...


----------



## Dased (May 29, 2004)

Yes builds good and light, frame weighs just under 3.5lbs, have no worries about its strength and was an absolute bargain. Will change the wheels from mavic 721 to stans flow should drop another half pound without compromising strength... Im enjoying the revelations alot, that perform almost as well as my 66's on my big bike.



5k1p said:


> My take on that is..that it depends on how you ride it.
> 
> Under 25 is pretty impressive, nice one!! Gotta love carbon-fibre..until you ding it severely.
> My Alpine's currently sitting @ 27/ 28 with the coil u-turn Lyriks and the Crossmax's on it.
> ...


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Me thinks yer prolly right. *Most of the non AMHT pics are from newbies*...


Which is all the more reason to inform them of their error, and to correct them. It doesn't make a person a "thread Nazi," for doing so. This is the All Mountain section, and a HT All Mountain picture thread. I don't want to hash out this debate, or derail this thread any further, but I get frustrated seeing those being criticized for trying to maintain some level of organization on this forum. I'm a moderator on another rather large site, and I've seen how completely out of control boards can get when users are given free reign. "Moderation" is a somewhat joint effort between those with the official designation and conscientious users.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

opmike said:


> Which is all the more reason to inform them of their error, and to correct them. It doesn't make a person a "thread Nazi," for doing so. This is the All Mountain section, and a HT All Mountain picture thread. I don't want to hash out this debate, or derail this thread any further, but I get frustrated seeing those being criticized for trying to maintain some level of organization on this forum. I'm a moderator on another rather large site, and I've seen how completely out of control boards can get when users are given free reign. "Moderation" is a somewhat joint effort between those with the official designation and conscientious users.


So what do you suggest to do? I am constantly being accused of being a hater, or maybe AMHT police.:madman: I just wanna see cool HT bikes with big forks and such. There seems to be no way to stop people from putting the wrong bikes on here.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> So what do you suggest to do? I am constantly being accused of being a hater, or maybe AMHT police.:madman: I just wanna see cool HT bikes with big forks and such. There seems to be no way to stop people from putting the wrong bikes on here.


You could always do a "best of the AM hardtail thead", post a few space-saver posts early on and just fill up those posts with some of the best pics from this thread... atleast then, others can see what they're looking for (if its the same thing you are)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Isn't this supposed to be a thread for bikes and photos of bikes 

I am seeing lots of posts without bikes or photos :madman:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

perttime said:


> Isn't this supposed to be a thread for bikes and photos of bikes
> 
> I am seeing lots of posts without bikes or photos :madman:


If people would chill with the wannabe bikes we might could get on with things.


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Me thinks yer prolly right. Most of the non AMHT pics are from newbies...


I thought someone said it's how you ride your bike to become AM rather than what?!


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Me thinks yer prolly right. Most of the non AMHT pics are from newbies...


I thought someone said it's how you ride your bike to become AM rather than what?! 

Seriously...I thought public forums is all about the 5th Amendment...censorship and all that...:madman:


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

paul_c33 said:


> Seriously...I thought public forums is all about the 5th Amendment...censorship and all that...:madman:


Uhhh....what?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> blue Vagrant


The Vagrant does not Look Flexy :thumbsup:

... probably even less flexy than my Scirocco which is now set up for lighter duty. It has been my versatile frame to take whatever slot in my small lineup happens to be empty at any given time.










(the pic is taken in such a smooth spot just because it is a convenient place for a breather between more interesting pieces of trail)


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

perttime said:


> The Vagrant does not Look Flexy :thumbsup:
> 
> ... probably even less flexy than my Scirocco which is now set up for lighter duty. It has been my versatile frame to take whatever slot in my small lineup happens to be empty at any given time.
> 
> ...


That Banshee looks as if it has the makings of an AMHT. Why are you always posting that rigid bike if you have that rig? More pics please!!!
(BTW-no flex whatsoever)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> That Banshee looks as if it has the makings of an AMHT. Why are you always posting that rigid bike if you have that rig? More pics please!!!


Just because 1) the Scirocco is my road bike now 2) it has a slightly noodly 105mm fork on it, and 3) I don't have any recent pics. OK: I'll post a couple of old pics I took on the way home from having a cup of coffee with my parents...



















A side view too...










Looks like these are all taken before I got the brake hoses shortened.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

How bout some action shots...


----------



## xludexgenx5 (May 10, 2011)

...


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

paul_c33 said:


> I thought someone said it's how you ride your bike to become AM rather than what?!


They were wrong. All Mountain is a bike type, not a riding type. What you're referring to would be "trail riding".


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

bad news said:


> They were wrong. All Mountain is a bike type, not a riding type. What you're referring to would be "trail riding".


There's AM riding and AM bikes - you can ride "AM" (ie: where an AM bike would be ideal) or XC or FR/DH bikes, but they're not ideally suited.
In that same way, there's road riding and road bikes - you do road-riding on a mountain bike, but that doesn't make it a road bike (even if you put slick tyres on it).

Im not sure that's the source of the problem (although it's possible).
I suspect most of the posters picturing XC bikes are doing "AM" riding on them. Some might be, but I suspect most are not.


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

No way, don't be dragging that tired old debate into here. Who really gives a *****. :thumbsup:


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

perttime said:


> Isn't this supposed to be a thread for bikes and photos of bikes
> 
> I am seeing lots of posts without bikes or photos :madman:


Okies!! Chill m8. Take a pill or a moke or summit! j/k 
Nice bike btw.

Anyhows, been fu3k1ng with the Alpine and it's nearly sorted for the summer now.
I say nearly..as I'm for ever messing around, and am never quite happy.
But as she goes..she goes a lil lighter and a lil darker

Alpine frame
Revelation 150 airs (Sram tech tuned)
Thompson Elite stem and seatpost..Hope clamp
King headset
XTR crank 26/38, Gammut bash, Blackspire chain tensioner
Nukeproof neutron mag-ti pedals
Redwin cassette and 970 chain
Raceface SIXC 760 carbon bars, ODI ruffian grips
SLX short front mech, XO rear mech
XO coloured shifters (cant help a lil bling)
Magure marta SL brakes 180/160.. Venti rotors
Crossmax wheelset (currently thinking about DT Swiss built on xm819's but who knows/)


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*new to me banshee scirocco*

couple of shots in the woods


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Iron horse mavrick 5.5


----------



## Chaser (May 10, 2006)

Here is my On One 456 Ti
You can see the full set of pics on the On One website in 'Readers Rides' 456 Ti section. Pls give me 5* lol
Cheers,
Chaser.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Chaser said:


> Here is my On One 456 Ti


Some British magazines seemed to think it is a pretty decent frame. I suspect you agree... :thumbsup:

Is that a regular quick release on the front wheel? I'd try to point it rearwards under the fork leg, or tuck it in pointing up very close to the fork leg.


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cotic Soul*

My Large Cotic Soul. Really happy with it.
Reba XX
Full XT drivetrain and pedals
DT Swiss EX 1750 wheels with Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35 tyres
Formula K24 brakes
Sunline stem and bar
SDG Bel-Air saddle
FSA carbon post

It´s nice to ride without a Camelbak


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cotic Soul*

My Large Cotic Soul. Really happy with it.
Reba XX
Full XT drivetrain and pedals
DT Swiss EX 1750 wheels with Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35 tyres
Formula K24 brakes
Sunline stem and bar
SDG Bel-Air saddle
FSA carbon post

It´s nice to ride without a Camelbak


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Updated Chromag Stylus, My Blacky.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet Chromag! I really like that! Now go get it dirty!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

918biker said:


> Well would this be considered a AM/XC/FR hardtail


I would like to ask the PROs, if the could they could tell me about what degree my seat tube and head angle might be just by looking it would be much appreciated and thank you in advance for your help


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

illini said:


> Updated Chromag Stylus, My Blacky.


That bike has me sexually aroused.:blush:


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

bluevagrant said:


> That bike has me sexually aroused.:blush:


huh...

are you aware it's the same frame as pertime's rigid bike that you criticized before?!?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

wedge said:


> are you aware it's the same frame as pertime's rigid bike that you criticized before?!?


Uhhh, let it be.

Elsewhere he thought my Strange Stylus is hot. It is just a bit Strange for this thread.

I was wondering if illini's chain stays on OK without any guide on top of the chainring.


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

perttime said:


> Uhhh, let it be.
> 
> Elsewhere he thought my Strange Stylus is hot. It is just a bit Strange for this thread.
> 
> I was wondering if illini's chain stays on OK without any guide on top of the chainring.


You know it does stay on. I was hesitant at first but the damn thing stays on. I will get an iscg all in one when i can find a deal on one.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

illini said:


> You know it does stay on. I was hesitant at first but the damn thing stays on. I will get an iscg all in one when i can find a deal on one.


Not sure how they work out with international shipping included, but Superstar sells good parts for crazy prices (no experience with the plasma, but the lazer on a friends bike is a solid part for not alot of money at all).


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

EnglishT said:


> Not sure how they work out with international shipping included, but Superstar sells good parts for crazy prices (no experience with the plasma, but the lazer on a friends bike is a solid part for not alot of money at all).


Sadly last i heard Superstar is not shipping to the U.S.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

custom SS built by Simple Bicycle Company in Yakima, WA.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6756340/

My Dialled Alpine with Halo Tornado 26" wheels. Did have 24" SAS on it.


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBadger said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6756340/
> 
> My Dialled Alpine with Halo Tornado 26" wheels. Did have 24" SAS on it.


Love that colour. Nice looking bike! :thumbsup:

How does it fair with steep inclines?
Asking cos I ran the same wheels on a previous hardtail and found them far to heavy where it counts the most.
Tho single ring would shed some weight.
What does your bike weigh in at? as the frame is not that light before build.
I'm wondering about the single-ring. I've stuck to a 26/38/bash set-up on mine for some time now.. as I find that in this set-up it can climb up a wall, but wont pedal out en route to the wall. Have you tryed dual ring, and if so, what was your take? Never tryed single ring on mine myself. So I'm curious.

Not having a go here at all mate, incase my intentions are miss-understood.
Being an Alpine rider myself, and always messing about with it to try different options..I'd like your opinion. Or any of the other Alpine owners views welcome too.

In short, dont like your wheels.. like the bike!!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

5k1p. Thanks for the input. I do love this bike. It's the best fit i've had and i actually feel a part of it when riding, super stable up AND down. I know the wheels are not great but it has been built on somewhat of a budget (see the 2004 Shermans!!). They feel really light after the 24" Halo SAS, Big Betty, DH tubes setup i had before.
I've been messing with the setup quite a bit. 24"/26" wheels, single ring and 24/36/bash all with 11-34 cassette.
I think i like 24" with double ring best so far although i may go or 26/38 to compensate for the smaller wheels.
Not sure what the weight is 'til i jump on the scales with it. Tis a bit of a tank though!!


----------



## Rober_rs200 (May 8, 2011)

When I have 10 post I will put pictures of my sov
!

Greetings from Spain


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

illini said:


> Updated Chromag Stylus, My Blacky.


That is a VERY good looking bike!


----------



## Rockhucker (Aug 1, 2010)

My do everything Cotic BFE...


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

TerikE said:


> That is a VERY good looking bike!


Thanks man,


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I love the chain/seat-stays on the muddy, yellow Banshee! Purple Cotic is cool too; the frame reminds me a little of the Evil Sov. (what I ride).


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bitewerks said:


> Purple Cotic is cool too; the frame reminds me a little of the Evil Sov. (what I ride).


You mean the purple Dialled Bikes?


----------



## Fox402 (Oct 10, 2009)

A few updates: KS seatpost, 70mm Thomson stem, ODI Rogue grips, and 
Time X Roc S pedals.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

perttime said:


> You mean the purple Dialled Bikes?


YEAH! The Dialled Bikes.

Thx. Dig your Chromag too.


----------



## Davik (Jun 23, 2011)

nice bikes!


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

Rockhucker said:


> My do everything Cotic BFE...


That's HAWT! Love the BFe!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Dialled Alpine*

EBB version. Currently running SS but also have an Alfine.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dibbs_ said:


> EBB version. Currently running SS but also have an Alfine.


Holy Sh*t dude that´s just... beautiful
Hands down.
What are the specs?!?
I´m lovin´ the Pike


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

juancho142 said:


> Holy Sh*t dude that´s just... beautiful
> Hands down.
> What are the specs?!?
> I´m lovin´ the Pike


Thanks 

I picked the coil Pike 454's up from eBay. Unused and the steerer wasn't even cut!

This is a prototype Alpine and only two EBB versions exist. As far as I'm aware there is no plans to make any for production. It's a 17 inch with 22 TT. Nice and compact and chuckable. I have an Alfine 8 but looking at an Alfine 11.
Hope X2's do the stopping and King and SLX sort the rest.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Fox402 said:


> A few updates: KS seatpost, 70mm Thomson stem, ODI Rogue grips, and
> Time X Roc S pedals.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


TBC represent! Need to see more of Trans Ams. Sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ the last page
Sorry if I'm doing the noob thing here and posting a statistical not AM bike... but she will be there soon. 
So:
She's all stock at the moment (haven't had for long) but the build with be AM. I am thinking of replacing the RST front shocks again (have been replaced under warranty after I kinda broke them on a ride...) to a RockShox set up. Any suggestions on what to run (I like the system on the Giant Talon with remote lock off, but could be hard for installation...)?
Pics here are with the stock Tektro discs but as of next Tuesday I will be running BB7's with flackjack housing (185 front, 160 rear)
After the shocks and brakes I'll look at new tyres (the ones on it look beefy enough on the current rims, speaking of which, love my reflectors installed by the bike shop? 
-.-)
I hope I haven't offended but haters gon' hate.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Alfine'd up...*

8 gears this time


----------



## pwalt (Jun 25, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Building up a custom Chameleon:
Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon (Lime Green)
Fork: Fox 32 Float 140mm RLC 
Shifters: XTR
Front Derailleur: Decor XT
Rear Derailleur: Decor XT
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cassette: Decor XT
Crankset: Decor XT
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Stem: Thomson X4
Handlebar: Easton Haven
Wheelset: Industry 9 Enduro 26''

Just waiting on the wheelset and frame and then it'll be ready to rock! I can't wait...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dibbs_ said:


> Thanks
> 
> I picked the coil Pike 454's up from eBay. Unused and the steerer wasn't even cut!
> 
> ...


Cool!
I´ve been waiting for like 2 months to get some money and get a pike 409 for my GT which is currently running on a Suntour XCR and a 69º HA. With the 140mm Pike the HA is 68.5º. ****! I want it now:madman:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

illini said:


> Updated Chromag Stylus, My Blacky.


Now that's sweetness:thumbsup:


----------



## NR 750 (Jul 2, 2011)

What are hardtails for?


----------



## jcsxj (Nov 16, 2010)

NR 750 said:


> What are hardtails for?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

NR 750 said:


> What are hardtails for?


for riding... huh


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

Few upgrades from the last post and so far still loving this bike


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

htnswches said:


> Few upgrades from the last post and so far still loving this bike


Are you running Primo Tenderizer pedals on that thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## King Luis (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm on a giant rincon disc.

had it for a few years now. only upgrade was to formula rx levers and calipers to replace the crappy hayes it came with and had to change the shifters at the same time.

adjustments on the shocks stopped working. waiting for something major to break now so i can buy an all mountain bike. (hoping it'll be the shocks dying. would get my dad to weld them stiff and just use the bike as a street bike).


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

great looking bike! very stealthy.


----------



## Mtb2thebeat (Mar 31, 2009)

that's frikin' sexy!!


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

bluevagrant said:


> Are you running Primo Tenderizer pedals on that thing!:thumbsup:


Indeed! Them and some skate shoes are the perfect combination for me.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

*banshee paradox*

love my paradox.


----------



## Tema (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ragley Bagger 288*

My brand new Ragley. Frame size 20". No stickers yet.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Bagger! How's it ride?


----------



## Peterp079 (Jun 14, 2011)

This Ragley is great. How do you feel on it?


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

love my paradox.[/QUOTE]
That's different, even for this thread. How does it jump?


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

bluevagrant said:


> love my paradox.


That's different, even for this thread. How does it jump?[/QUOTE]

It's great. Only bike with big wheels i've been able to flick and jump. I'm not doing _huge_ jumps and drops, but I still consider my riding "all mountain" more than "cross country"


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Specialized03 said:


> @ the last page
> Sorry if I'm doing the noob thing here and posting a statistical not AM bike... but she will be there soon.
> So:
> She's all stock at the moment (haven't had for long) but the build with be AM. I am thinking of replacing the RST front shocks again (have been replaced under warranty after I kinda broke them on a ride...) to a RockShox set up. Any suggestions on what to run (I like the system on the Giant Talon with remote lock off, but could be hard for installation...)?
> ...


I'm interested in how your build turns out. I'd especially like to hear about the fork you choose. The HA on the Hardrock 29er is 71. eek Curious to know if putting a longer fork on the frame would improve the effective HA and handling. As it stands it is great for CX but not especially confidence inspiring for the downhills. Let us know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

yup


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

jstaples said:


> I'm interested in how your build turns out. I'd especially like to hear about the fork you choose. The HA on the Hardrock 29er is 71. eek Curious to know if putting a longer fork on the frame would improve the effective HA and handling. As it stands it is great for CX but not especially confidence inspiring for the downhills. Let us know. :thumbsup:


Before I got my Vagrant I tried an XC bike with a long fork and hated it. The bb was too high causing some serious wandering on climbs. Bikes that are designed for the long forks have a lower bb. The Vagrant wanders on really steep ups, but the XC bike just plain sucked. Good luck!


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

My bagger. freshly built this morning.


----------



## poopijim (Jul 9, 2011)

*postin on my boys thread*

I love my hardtail...
he's ridin a schwinn 4 banger...
I ride a gt avalache tricked out to death...
Raceface evolve dh cranks
atomlab pimp rims
saint thru axle gs derailler
diety decoy 2.0 pedals
diety 14 20 bars
easton vice stem...
more stuff... (i"m drunk!!!)

I bomb this bike from dj to the park to xc to dh... hasn't failed me yet...
components, sometimes(hence the upgrades) frame... Never...!!!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

poopijim said:


> I love my hardtail...
> he's ridin a schwinn 4 banger...
> I ride a gt avalache tricked out to death...
> Raceface evolve dh cranks
> ...


Dude! Post a pic like... now!
Wanna see more GT Avalanches in this thread besides mine


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> Dude! Post a pic like... now!
> Wanna see more GT Avalanches in this thread besides mine


I dont.
It's an XC frame, and will only properly build into an xc bike.
There's nothing wrong with that, but this thread isn't really supposed to be the place for it.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> I dont.
> It's an XC frame, and will only properly build into an xc bike.
> There's nothing wrong with that, but this thread isn't really supposed to be the place for it.


It was an xc frame. The 2011 model is definitely leaning toward the AM side of things, I hear it handles a 160mm fork no problem this year, with the highest end model coming with 140mm stock.

Last years and earlier, are xc frames though.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> It was an xc frame. The 2011 model is definitely leaning toward the AM side of things, I hear it handles a 160mm fork no problem this year, with the highest end model coming with 140mm stock.
> 
> Last years and earlier, are xc frames though.


Interesting (just looked up the GT site) that they spec a 140 on that frame... I certainly wouldn't recommend a 160 on it though :eekster:

Even with the 140mm fork (expert model), the geometry is not especially AM-ish imho.
I don't think what I said was overly unfair - only properly builds into an XC bike.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> I dont.
> It's an XC frame, and will only properly build into an xc bike.
> There's nothing wrong with that, but this thread isn't really supposed to be the place for it.


Check out the geometry of the* 2011 lineup *
*68.5 HA* w/140mm fork, Short top tube.
Pre 2010 models are XC, post aren´t.
Mine is 2011 w/120mm fork, that´s why i posted it here.
Will post again after the shorter stem/RS Pike swap.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> Check out the geometry of the* 2011 lineup *
> *68.5 HA* w/140mm fork, Short top tube.
> Pre 2010 models are XC, post aren´t.
> Mine is 2011 w/120mm fork, that´s why i posted it here.
> Will post again after the shorter stem/RS Pike swap.


I disagree - the 2011's geometrywise are still more "long-legged xc" than "AM".
A 68.5degree headangle on a hardtail running a 140mm fork is quite steep really (eg: standard-version 456 with a 120mm fork is a degree slacker).

They're certainly not as racey as the previous models were, but they're nowhere near AM hardtail territory.
Don't misunderstand me here - they're pretty nice bikes and closer to being applicable here than some have been, but that doesn't make them "am" candidates.

To be fair though, the phrase "MTBR confused-bike" has probably been more applicable to this thread (all mountain section hardtail pics) than any other in the site's history - this is just one more case (imho), albeit less egregious than some have been.


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

*2010 Specialized rockhopper*

Here is my new Rockhopper . I'm do for some serious upgrades..any ideas?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I´m not saying it´s a heavy duty AM/light Fr bike like some others are, but it fits in the trail bike/light AM category.
Besides, GT Force is categorized by GT as an AM model and it has a 69º HA w/150mm fork.


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

jaycee74 said:


> Here is my new Rockhopper . I'm do for some serious upgrades..any ideas?


Well if you're serious about doing serious upgrades then the first thing I would recommend would be the fork to go first, then disk brakes, shorter/less rise stem, wheels.


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ cool i just went out and bought a short/less rise stem...i hated that stem


----------



## Tema (Mar 5, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Nice Bagger! How's it ride?


After two rides I can say it's a fun and aggressive bike. The last couple of months I've only ridden my Nomad so it takes a while to get used to riding a hardtail again. So far a couple of close situations and one crash because I was trying to ride it like a full suspension bike.

The saddle has been changed to a softer one which is more comfortable for hardtail riding.

I'd say a dropper post is essential for this kind of bike. I've noticed I use it more than when riding the Nomad because I can't just sit and pedal through the rough sections.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

the bagger looks really nice....


----------



## Rearwheelslider (Jul 15, 2011)

I am considering a Cannondale SL3. Good HT?


----------



## ryosuke (Jan 4, 2011)

My newly built up On One 456 Ti with Vanilla 160mm RC2...


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Pics with grip covers on... not cool dude:nono:


----------



## ryosuke (Jan 4, 2011)

Sry abt it... I haven't ridden them yet as it's still in my LBS... need some further tweaking...


----------



## gabriel10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tjay said:


> Here's my updated pic. 22.6 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is close to perfection! :shocked: Brilliant !!!!!!
I think u made me switch from Specialized to On One.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

playdead said:


> love my paradox.


Looks great!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

My Evil Sov with new Atomlab rear wheel with Transition Revolution hub and Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.25. Everything is DH here....


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

jstaples said:


> I'm interested in how your build turns out. I'd especially like to hear about the fork you choose. The HA on the Hardrock 29er is 71. eek Curious to know if putting a longer fork on the frame would improve the effective HA and handling. As it stands it is great for CX but not especially confidence inspiring for the downhills. Let us know. :thumbsup:


Definitely not confidence inspiring downhill. I took her on a proper AM trip last weekend. The RST Gila shocks bottomed out multiple times and my wheel is now sitting slightly crooked in the fork (the BB7s brake power have bent it as it's only rated for a 160). I've got a new seat post and new bars.
Shocks I'm looking at are RockShox Recon Gold or a Tora302 with the 85-130mm adjustment. Anyone with any opinions on a good all mountain shock, please voice it! The shock change (so I've been told) will totally change the way the bike handles. It's already a heavy front end and I've been told to expect it to be heavier. It should also make the bike sit differently (front wheel more forward). The funds are rolling up, so I'll be looking at purchasing soon. I'll tell you what it's like once I've decided on a shock and installed it. I'll edit this post in a couple of hours with the damage and new parts. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

what rims are those? and hubs?


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

*My new ride!!*










this is what I'm starting with on a new build... anyone heard anything good or bad about these frames? ty for any input!

and Don't EVER order any bike parts from a company called Blue Sky Cycling!!! supposedly in California but who knows where it is, the website looks nice but NO inventory, they take your money and hope you don't call back asking where your parts are and if you do call,they just give you one excuse after the other. and if anyone knows who I can report them too please let me know!!


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> this is what I'm starting with on a new build... anyone heard anything good or bad about these frames? ty for any input!
> 
> and Don't EVER order any bike parts from a company called Blue Sky Cycling!!! supposedly in California but who knows where it is, the website looks nice but NO inventory, they take your money and hope you don't call back asking where your parts are and if you do call,they just give you one excuse after the other. and if anyone knows who I can report them too please let me know!!


I remember back in the day Access bikes were sold @ the now defunct Supergo (house brand?) and then when they went away Performance bikes carried them. I can't speak from experience, I never road/owned one but I do remember Supergo would build them up with decent components and offer a better value to consumers because they were pretty good copies of other bigger brand name bikes but cheaper with the same level of components.
Also, Blue Sky Cycling????? I've heard bad stuff from them but it was after I placed an ordered but I had zero issues with them. I bought a crank set a few odds and ends and even got a refund when they backorder an item that I didn't want to wait a week for. I called them up, told them my issue and they we're pretty cool about it and dealt with it in a timely manner. Any who, good luck with you build and I hope Blue Sky didn't burn you


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

htnswches said:


> I remember back in the day Access bikes were sold @ the now defunct Supergo (house brand?) and then when they went away Performance bikes carried them. I can't speak from experience, I never road/owned one but I do remember Supergo would build them up with decent components and offer a better value to consumers because they were pretty good copies of other bigger brand name bikes but cheaper with the same level of components.
> Also, Blue Sky Cycling????? I've heard bad stuff from them but it was after I placed an ordered but I had zero issues with them. I bought a crank set a few odds and ends and even got a refund when they backorder an item that I didn't want to wait a week for. I called them up, told them my issue and they we're pretty cool about it and dealt with it in a timely manner. Any who, good luck with you build and I hope Blue Sky didn't burn you


thanks for the info on the frame... hope to hear from others!
as far as Blue Sky... a real mess!! very bad customer service!!! I think it's a kid running it out of his basement or something, called and ordered new rims 2 weeks ago, waited 4 days and no rims, called and was told they couldn't run my card, went online and ordered them last Wednesday with no problem, they were supposed to arrive Saturday, Monday I still didn't have them and called to see what happened this time... was told they didn't have them even though the website said they did, no phone calls, no e-mail to let me know they screwed up again... and now a hassle getting a refund... was told it would take a week or more to get the money back into my account, M' F'ers need to get shut down for fraud and theft!!!:madmax:


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> this is what I'm starting with on a new build... anyone heard anything good or bad about these frames? ty for any input!
> 
> and Don't EVER order any bike parts from a company called Blue Sky Cycling!!! supposedly in California but who knows where it is, the website looks nice but NO inventory, they take your money and hope you don't call back asking where your parts are and if you do call,they just give you one excuse after the other. and if anyone knows who I can report them too please let me know!!


I know in Australia we have am embudsman (Not correct spelling, pronounced -on-bud-sman) for situations like that. Probably different in America. Its a shame you lost your parts.

As for your build, it all depends on money.
Personally, here is the few bits that I know a bit about, that I would purchase if building from scratch:
*Brakes:* Mechs: Avid BB7s (Sealed cables, SD7 Levels and at least 1 185mm rotor, I'd recommend two, or even the 203mm size). Hydros: Price no Objection: Formula 'The One' Hydros. If price is an objection, I'd recommend the Avid Juicy Series.
*Drivetrain:* Personally, I love SRAM products. So I would go for the SRAM X9 or the new X0series, both of which I have heard great things about. I have also heard nothing but good news about Shimano's XTR Series.
*Hubs:* Price no objection, DT Swiss. Again, if your on a budget-there's nothing wrong with a Shimano Hub. With your QR, definately DT Swiss. Cheap ones can bend components causing your wheel to easily come loose. But you probably know that 
*Forks:* RockShox would be my first choice. It's because their range is astonishing. But if your serious, Fox are the way to go. For AM, the Talas models are brilliant, but around $700. If these aren't your preference, I would kill for a Fox Float, any model 
*Bars:* These are for personal preference but personally I like the Easton models.

Thats all I can think of your main components off the top of my head. Seat post and etc is personal preference. 
I'd say you'd mostly have heard of these brands, and I will not pretend I'm an expert. But as I am doing a build myself at the moment I've looked around. Unfortunately my personal build is on a budget as I will be upgrading next year to a full suspension bike, so I can't go nuts!
I hope I've helped a bit for ideas, and I hope you sort out your issue with the dodgy company. I don't know much about frames, but that looks like a beauty.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Specialized03 said:


> I don't know much about frames


Or parts, by the looks of things.

Not only in suggesting top-dollar parts for a relatively budget-oriented frame, but in (apparently) not really knowing much about what you're talking about.

Brakes...
You don't need rotors that big unless you're either hugely overweight or have terrible technique (in which case, you might want to work on that?). Chances are you wouldn't even fit a 203 in the back of there, and even if you can, the frame might not be able to take it (depending on what the fork is, that might not be able to either).
BB7's are a popular suggestion and good on a budget. 
"The One" are good but far from the only option, when you're spending big money, there are alot of excellent options out there besides DH/FR specific brakes.

Drivetrains...
If money is no object, you pick your brand and go with it. 
XTR is not significantly better than XT (and the SLX shifter is arguably more ergonomic), it's just lighter.

Hubs...
If price were no object, it would be King/Hadley/I9 - DTswiss are good, but relatively low-engagement by comparison, they're lighter though IIRC.
Shimano does make good hubs for relatively cheap, correct.
QR's - Yes, you don't want cheap/weak qr's if you're going to hammer the bike, but a shimano QR is just as tough as a DT, and a hell of a lot cheaper. I'd almost always recommend shimano QR's purely because the tightening mechanism is better than the conventional type.

Fork.
Fox-up. Floats feel far better than Talas - unless you NEED the adjustment (which most people dont), you're better getting Floats.
RS makes alot of nice forks.
Magura (Thor/Wotan) are great if you can afford them, BOS likewise expensive but good.

Bars.
Down to what you like really - there's alot of brands out there and the only real differences are in sweep/rise, width and weight (oh, and clamp diameter ofcourse, but since you're buying a stem too...)

Oh btw Spec, what happened to rims, tyres, headset


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> Or parts, by the looks of things.
> 
> Not only in suggesting top-dollar parts for a relatively budget-oriented frame, but in (apparently) not really knowing much about what you're talking about


Let's take a moment here to pretend that your not going a bit over board.
And then take a moment too read my post again.
I specifically said I wasn't an expert from a bike shop. I also mentioned that this was my opinion, and I wasn't making my word law.
So first, brakes: I've used both BB7's and formulas, both have a high satisfaction rate. The size was recommended that large as IMO, brakes aren't something you do by halves. Whilst a 203mm won't sit on most rears, the 185 that I suggested will-I've seen it done multiple times. Considering my current bike has BB7s with a 185 front and 160 rear, I think my technique is fine, thank you for your input anyway.
Now to the fact of expensive parts: now I believe I gave an option for expensive parts and budget parts. If there was only one suggestion, it was because that brand makes budget and expensive parts. And how would you not know that he doesn't want to get expensive parts on his bike, just because the frame isn't a particularly expensive frame? Whilst not saying that the parts I suggested were the best, they are all well known, trusted brands whom I either use, have used, or have tried on friends bikes etc.
As to not mentioning every part on the bike, I didn't want to make a large post when I assumed someone else, with more knowledge (as I specifically left out the parts I didn't know a lot about-e.g. Headset) could add on to that.

So let's not jump at the next person who's just trying to lend a hand and totally over-react.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> I know in Australia we have am embudsman (Not correct spelling, pronounced -on-bud-sman) for situations like that. Probably different in America. Its a shame you lost your parts.
> 
> As for your build, it all depends on money.
> Personally, here is the few bits that I know a bit about, that I would purchase if building from scratch:
> ...


ty for the advice... I pretty much know what parts I want to go with, I was mainly looking for info on this frame, all I know is that it was fron Supergo or Performance bikes at one time, it only weighs 3 1/2 pounds! thats all I know... got a good deal on Craigslist for it.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Specialized03 said:


> So let's not jump at the next person who's just trying to lend a hand and totally over-react.


On first read it was a "noobie trying to give faux-knowledgable advice", and I see nothing on re-reading it to change that opinion.

Sites like this one often have advice posts from less-knowlegeable posters pretending to know more than they really do. So much so, infact, that it becomes easy to recognise them after a while.
If yours was not one of those, it was certainly doing a very good job of looking like it.

To be fair, nothing you said was actually harmful (so it's not really a case of "must set the record straight"), but I get seriously aggravated by such things - that's just me, I suppose.

Just one point though...
Budget frames are very rarely built up with cost-no-object parts, ergo suggesting such parts is largely pointless as it's very unlikely to be within budget.
The rarity of such a build (relatively cheap frame, top-spec parts) makes it rather pointless to be recommending (for example) brakes that cost more than the frame would.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> Budget frames are very rarely built up with cost-no-object parts, ergo suggesting such parts is largely pointless as it's very unlikely to be within budget.
> The rarity of such a build (relatively cheap frame, top-spec parts) makes it rather pointless to be recommending (for example) brakes that cost more than the frame would.


is this frame really that cheap? as in... will it break in two if I hop a curb or run over a tree root on a trail?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> is this frame really that cheap? as in... will it break in two if I hop a curb or run over a tree root on a trail?


No, it's not "cheap" and will build into a reliable bike.
It's not a "money no object" build frame, that's all I meant (ie: suggesting X0/XTR being pointless, when if you were spending that much on parts you'd probably be putting them on a more expensive frame)


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> ty for the advice... I pretty much know what parts I want to go with, I was mainly looking for info on this frame, all I know is that it was fron Supergo or Performance bikes at one time, it only weighs 3 1/2 pounds! thats all I know... got a good deal on Craigslist for it.


That's good then. Personally I can't see anything wrong with it. It's probably a bit light for AM but if you do damage with modern frames without an accident you probably shouldn't be on a bike (but don't expect the same from components). Use the right parts and you'll get an awesome bike out of it. A few people may not like it as it isn't a largely well known brand, but most of those people have an overinflated sense of ego. 
Nonetheless, good luck with your build


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> On first read it was a "noobie trying to give faux-knowledgable advice", and I see nothing on re-reading it to change that opinion.
> 
> Sites like this one often have advice posts from less-knowlegeable posters pretending to know more than they really do. So much so, infact, that it becomes easy to recognise them after a while.
> If yours was not one of those, it was certainly doing a very good job of looking like it.
> ...





Specialized03 said:


> That's good then. Personally I can't see anything wrong with it. It's probably a bit light for AM but if you do damage with modern frames without an accident you probably shouldn't be on a bike (but don't expect the same from components). Use the right parts and you'll get an awesome bike out of it. A few people may not like it as it isn't a largely well known brand, but most of those people have an overinflated sense of ego.
> Nonetheless, good luck with your build


I won't say what I was riding before I got this... I'll just say most bike shops wouldn't go near it, they expect you to be on a $3,000 - $4,000 bike or they would rather you not bother them.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

My girlfriend loves the Access I bought her. Frame is only rated to 100mm of travel, hardly all-mountain. 

I think the Tora I put on her fork is 120 or so and raked the front end out a bit but still hardly a solid all-mountain build. But then again this whole thread reeks of me-too for the crowd that doesnt want to be associated with XC weight weenies but ride XC bikes. 

Have fun with the bike but dont expect it to be an all out shredder. The bike has awesome cross geometry if you throw 700C disc wheels on . . . a local guy runs that setup and raves about it.

The frame is on par with any other aluminum XC hardtails, think Fuji, Specialized, Giant. Any of their hardtails with $1K or so builds. Hop on over to the 29er forum and you'll see several nicely specced Access 29er frames; in a few months my Access 9er frame will be sporting XT 2x10 once it's out.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

any idea what headsets work? do I need a zero stack or will anything work? I'm putting a 2011 dart2 fork on it. ty for the info!!


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> any idea what headsets work? do I need a zero stack or will anything work? I'm putting a 2011 dart2 fork on it. ty for the info!!


I don't see why something like a Cane Creek S-3 wouldn't work. Even a Tank II ($19 from $36 on JensonUSA atm). Whilst not breaking any records, it's a decent threadless headset which would get you going at least. And it's cheap. But too avoid the arseh*les who will pounce on me, that's all the advice I'll give. Don't worry about what you ride or used to ride, whilst a bike helps, it's all about the rider. That frame should become a real nice build, more for XC maybe depending on the components. For the fork, could I recommend the Tora through? This has the poploc system (Controls your lock out from your handle bars) and whilst being slightly more $$$ ($224, $90 more than a Dart 2) is a more solid system. Nothing wrong with a Dart though!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> any idea what headsets work? do I need a zero stack or will anything work? I'm putting a 2011 dart2 fork on it. ty for the info!!


Any standard 1 1/8th external cup headset will work. I've been running two Cane Creek S3 headsets on a few bikes for the last 3-4 years and they're both still on the original bearings despite commuting on one and sloppy mountain biking on the other.

Tora is lightyears ahead of the Dart and can be found very cheap used. Really easy to work on as well.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

thank you GT and Spec on the headset info!... I was going with the dart2 because it's an 80mm (and it matches the frame perfectly lol) from what I've read the Tora is 120mm and it's been recommended to go with an 80mm for this frame.

I'm mainly going to use it has a commuter and occasionally XC... no extreme downhill or jumps... gettin too old to crash! after 40 your bones break easier LMAO


----------



## pba123 (Jul 1, 2010)

DSC_0012 by vr1079, on Flickr


DSC_0008 by vr1079, on Flickr


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> thank you GT and Spec on the headset info!... I was going with the dart2 because it's an 80mm (and it matches the frame perfectly lol) from what I've read the Tora is 120mm and it's been recommended to go with an 80mm for this frame.
> 
> I'm mainly going to use it has a commuter and occasionally XC... no extreme downhill or jumps... gettin too old to crash! after 40 your bones break easier LMAO


It depends as the tora has a few different models. For your bike if you did go a tora, the turn key 85-130 mm would be fine I'd say (you can adjust the height). These can be found cheap brand new or second hand on ebay. But as long as your in a warm climate, there's nothing wrong with a dart 2.

Either way, it'll be great for that use. If your not a thrill seeker, XC is all you need


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

*Giant XTC 2 29er*


----------



## Scottomatic (Jul 23, 2011)

Man so much cool stuff on here. Im too much of a noob to fully appreciate most of it. I get on my mostly stock Trek 6700 and feel pretty elite since my upgrade from a fully stock 3700. Hey, she carries me between the trees!


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a scott, I'd be stoked if that was my first real mountain bike instead of some shitty walmart death trap


----------



## lox (Dec 2, 2010)

my hardtail:

Marin Team Issue, Tange Prestige Ultimate, all XT, Araya RM-20's, Velociraptors and an original RockShox
More miles than i can count :thumbsup:


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

maybe this thread should have been titled "Post your All-Mountain hardtail" there may have been less confusion.


----------



## lox (Dec 2, 2010)

or maybe 'post your random comments that don't contain usable content' 
lots less confusion that way :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the whole AMHT thing is such a weird little niche that it confuses people. a noob has no clue that "All Mountain" means aggressive trail/ light freeride. I think the main problem on this thread is that noobs type HARDTAIL in the search box and...viola...The hardtail thread, post yours up is at the top of the list.

I doubt if the confusion will ever end.


----------



## lox (Dec 2, 2010)

cripes, i was sure new posts showed up at the bottom of the list
you guys are clearly too advanced for me 

whiney bithches :skep:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

lox said:


> cripes, i was sure new posts showed up at the bottom of the list
> you guys are clearly too advanced for me
> 
> whiney bithches :skep:


Don't feel guilty, the fault is not yours. Maybe we would need more and more noobs than the real ones out there, to have the fame we have today in the "new posts" item. So... we also need some "original" hardtail bikes to get famous


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty good! I see lots of fun riding it! Job well done, Venku!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

lox said:


> cripes, i was sure new posts showed up at the bottom of the list
> you guys are clearly too advanced for me
> 
> whiney bithches :skep:


Any real All Mountain riding would snap your little hardtail into pieces. Then we would all see who the whining little beeyotch would be! Don't be a dick.


----------



## lox (Dec 2, 2010)

too late for you though :thumbsup:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Any real All Mountain riding would snap your little hardtail into pieces. Then we would all see who the whining little beeyotch would be! Don't be a dick.


Thats cute, I can ride rigid on your 'real AM riding' trails and do just fine, arms will hurt like a ***** but my bike sure as **** won't 'snap into pieces'....


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

lox said:


> too late for you though :thumbsup:


I'm not being facetious, i would really like to know why your HT is more AM than XC. please expound, thanks!!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

People, lets not get into stupid discussions! this is a picture thread. that said:










The Hardrock (a buddy's) gets ridden at the same downhill runs the TransAM goes, doesnt snap or anything of the sort. Remember, its not just the bike, but where, how it gets ridden and who rides it.

Cut it out and lets see more pics of more bikes!!


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

my hardtail.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


> my hardtail.


now that's more like it! nice one!


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


> my hardtail.


that is a SWEEEEEET bike!!:thumbsup:
and forgive me for being new but... why is the red cable running to the seat?


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks!
that's for the KS i950-r. adjustable seatpost.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


> thanks!
> that's for the KS i950-r. adjustable seatpost.


Ah, I was looking at the RockShox equivilant of that, tell me is it worth spending $250+ on a seat post? Because I was seriously about to buy when I realised that I should probably get some opinions on them...


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

afiqikhwan said:


> my hardtail.


AWSM! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

nikojan said:


> Thats cute, I can ride rigid on your 'real AM riding' trails and do just fine, arms will hurt like a ***** but my bike sure as **** won't 'snap into pieces'....


I also have a rigid SS that gets at least as many miles as my AMHT. But- 4+ foot drops and gap jumps would snap it. I ride both bikes on the same trails, the Vagrant just happens to get all the "big" lines.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


> my hardtail.


Is it worth getting an actual chainguard, or does the tape work just as well? I'm kind worried that it'll leave marks on the bike.

Also, blue, if you honestly think going off a 4ft jump would SNAP my bike, you're an idiot. :madman: Just wow.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

nikojan said:


> Is it worth getting an actual chainguard, or does the tape work just as well? I'm kind worried that it'll leave marks on the bike.
> 
> Also, blue, if you honestly think going off a 4ft jump would SNAP my bike, you're an idiot. :madman: Just wow.


I said it would snap the other idiots bike. I don't even know what you ride. It is easy to talk $hit from behind that keyboard...right little buddy.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

nikojan said:


> Is it worth getting an actual chainguard, or does the tape work just as well? I'm kind worried that it'll leave marks on the bike.
> 
> Also, blue, if you honestly think going off a 4ft jump would SNAP my bike, you're an idiot. :madman: Just wow.


the chain guide prevents the "chain from falling off, in choppy/rocky sections". The tape only protects the frame from "chain slacking damage".....


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> I said it would snap the other idiots bike. I don't even know what you ride. It is easy to talk $hit from behind that keyboard...right little buddy.


This little buddy is 6"5 and would break your jaw if you really had the balls to say that :thumbsup: And the same thing goes, his bike wouldn't have a problem with any of these candy ass trails you cant stop praising.

@loko I meant the chainstay guard vs. the tape.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

nikojan said:


> This little buddy is 6"5 and would break your jaw if you really had the balls to say that :thumbsup: And the same thing goes, his bike wouldn't have a problem with any of these candy ass trails you cant stop praising.
> 
> @loko I meant the chainstay guard vs. the tape.


.....yeah is just cheaper...


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

lokomonkey said:


> .....yeah is just cheaper...


Question was directed at afiqikhwan... :skep:


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will need both of those for my Hardrock. Any recommended brands for they chain stay guard? I don't think the brand of the tape protecting against the loose chain matters, I'm sick of losing my chain on terrain that's not that rough. It's happened on bitumen for gods sake, let alone off road getting air etc. That's after getting it tightened by my LBS -.- Do the chain stays work? I'll have to get them after the forks... Seat post... Bars... iPhone mount... Etc...


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> I will need both of those for my Hardrock. Any recommended brands for they chain stay guard? I don't think the brand of the tape protecting against the loose chain matters, I'm sick of losing my chain on terrain that's not that rough. It's happened on bitumen for gods sake, let alone off road getting air etc. That's after getting it tightened by my LBS -.- Do the chain stays work? I'll have to get them after the forks... Seat post... Bars... iPhone mount... Etc...


Like loko said, there's a difference between the chain guard and the chainstay guard. If your chain slips you need a chain guard, I'm sure any major brand will do just fine. If you're worried that the chain slapping the chain stay will damage it, then you need a chain stay guard. You can just use PVC tape or go on ebay and find one for like $10 after shipping.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ch...y+guard&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

nikojan said:


> Like loko said, there's a difference between the chain guard and the chainstay guard. If your chain slips you need a chain guard, I'm sure any major brand will do just fine. If you're worried that the chain slapping the chain stay will damage it, then you need a chain stay guard. You can just use PVC tape or go on ebay and find one for like $10 after shipping.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ch...y+guard&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


Awesome cheers. Nice XTC btw, ive checked out your blog, what forks are you running?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> Awesome cheers. Nice XTC btw, ive checked out your blog, what forks are you running?


Thanks mate, its a marzocchi 44 tst2 qr15 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

nikojan said:


> This little buddy is 6"5 and would break your jaw if you really had the balls to say that :thumbsup: And the same thing goes, his bike wouldn't have a problem with any of these candy ass trails you cant stop praising.
> 
> @loko I meant the chainstay guard vs. the tape.


Don't cry little nikki. There no need for the violence. Your spandex might get ripped if we were to have a scuffle anyways.:nono: BTW-To what trails are you referring?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> Don't cry little nikki. There no need for the violence. Your spandex might get ripped if we were to have a scuffle anyways.:nono: BTW-To what trails are you referring?


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

nikojan said:


> Question was directed at afiqikhwan... :skep:


i used a chainguard before.
now the one i'm using is used inner tube.
no difference only the tube is free.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

nikojan said:


> Thanks mate, its a marzocchi 44 tst2 qr15 :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's a sick looking bike. How do you find the marzocchi?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> Thanks. It's a sick looking bike. How do you find the marzocchi?


awesome fork and it comes with lockout and rebound so I couldn't ask for more :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Just unsubscribed from this thread because I grew tired of watching blueV heap abuse on anyone not conforming to his narrow mindset. Talk about a waste of time. Who made him the caretaker of this thread, anyway? 

I'm outta here like Vladimir. Gonna go out and ride a bike somewheres, and I'd suggest you all do the same sometime soon. Peace.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

nikojan said:


> awesome fork and it comes with lockout and rebound so I couldn't ask for more :thumbsup:


Do marzocchi make a remote lockout for their models? If they do I'm sold, they've got all the gear and most of all important-they look awesome haha


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Venku said:


> How's this?


hey that is a nice looking frame! is that a 1.5 head tube? any idea about the seattube and headtube angles?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> Do marzocchi make a remote lockout for their models? If they do I'm sold, they've got all the gear and most of all important-they look awesome haha


Quite a few of them do :eekster: just check google and it should give you a good idea of which ones have the option.

Google
Rear
General

EDIT: Sorry for derailing the thread, here's a video of my bike...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

delete-double post


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

that's actually a pretty good idea... everyone who wants to talk about XC bikes... you can unsubscribe and leave... anyone who wants to talk about their "narrow mindset" ie slack, long travel hardtails... stay! maybe that's why this thread was for AM hardtails? 

I don't post often, but I sure don't stop by the 29er forum and talk about my new 26" downhill bike. let's keep the pictures/discussions on topic.

just a suggestion.


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

lokomonkey said:


> hey that is a nice looking frame! is that a 1.5 head tube? any idea about the seattube and headtube angles?


Thank you. It is indeed a 1.5" head tube. According to this the seat tube angle is 72.5 and the head tube angle is 69.5 with a 130mm fork.


----------



## seano26 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pure Custom*

* Frame Size & Color: *Diamondback Response Frame, 18", Black*
* Fork: *Rockshox Sektor Coil U-turn 100-140mm*
* Brakes:* Hayes Stroker Ryde 160mm(complete garbage, changing to 185mm Avid BB7)*
* Cranks:*Truvativ Stylo Oct 3.3*
* Front Derailleur: *Sram X9*
* Rear Derailleur: *Sram X0 Pink*
* Pedals: *Wellgo B77 Platform*
* Stem: *Pro XCR 100mm*
* Handlebar: *Truvativ Hussefelt Comp*
* Seatpost: *SDG I-Beam Seatpost*
* Saddle: *SDG I-Beam Formula FX*
* Bottom Bracket: *Truvativ GXP Ceramic Bearings*
* Cassette: *Sram PG 970*
* Headset: *?? (just says "cartridge system inside") came stock*
* Grips: *Sette Type B Lock-on*
* Front Tire:* Kenda Klaw 26 x 2.1"*
* Front Rim:* Alex Ace-17*
* Front Hub/Skewer: *Quadro? 9mm*
* Rear Tire: *Kenda Klaw 26 x 2.1"*
* Rear Rim: *Alex Ace-17*
* Rear Hub/Skewer: *Quadro? 9mm*
* Weight: *About 27 pounds on my bathroom scale, if that's accurate at all*

***If you have any comments or recommended upgrades(other than a new bike) then let me know!*


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

seano26 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: *Diamondback Response Frame, 18", Black*
> * Fork: *Rockshox Sektor Coil U-turn 100-140mm*
> * Brakes:* Hayes Stroker Ryde 160mm(complete garbage, changing to 185mm Avid BB7)*
> * Cranks:*Truvativ Stylo Oct 3.3*
> ...


No comments or recommendations, just a question. Did that red elastic on the fork come with the fork or did you purchase it separately? I hate using zip ties, it looks tacky and cheap as hell.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

nikojan said:


> No comments or recommendations, just a question. Did that red elastic on the fork come with the fork or did you purchase it separately? I hate using zip ties, it looks tacky and cheap as hell.


Throw on an o-ring during the next fork service. :thumbsup:


----------



## seano26 (Jul 22, 2010)

nikojan said:


> No comments or recommendations, just a question. Did that red elastic on the fork come with the fork or did you purchase it separately? I hate using zip ties, it looks tacky and cheap as hell.


Yep it did come already on the fork, not sure why it's very important on a coil fork though.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

:


patrick2cents said:


> that's actually a pretty good idea... everyone who wants to talk about XC bikes... you can unsubscribe and leave... anyone who wants to talk about their "narrow mindset" ie slack, long travel hardtails... stay! maybe that's why this thread was for AM hardtails?
> 
> I don't post often, but I sure don't stop by the 29er forum and talk about my new 26" downhill bike. let's keep the pictures/discussions on topic.
> 
> just a suggestion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

Scott Aspect 55
Going to replace:
38mm Rise Sunline V1 bars
some 65mm 10 degree stem
better fork when i have more $$


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Peeked back in here for a second, and it looks like I got told. Too happy from riding around my Ragley Blue Pig to really care.

Duly chastened, I humbly submit this thought: all mountain bikes are all-mountain bikes. It's the most fun you can have on two wheels in the dirt. Whether it's a long-travel downhill bike or a steep cross-country hardtail, it'll make it up and down any trail - ANY trail - even if you might have to push it up some climbs or walk it down some drops. And it'll still be a great time. 

Arguing about how 'all-mountain' a mountain bike is is just redundant and silly. Insulting perfect strangers and challenging them to e-fights is plain classless.

Hell, just go out and ride your bike. It's much more rewarding than sitting here reading this palaver.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

pedalmunky-
I happen to agree that it is fun just being on two wheels.... heck I even like road riding (have a cannondale CAAD5). I just don't understand why a thread can't stay on topic. I don't care if you like XC style bikes, downhill bikes, tandems, whatever... but a forum is a place with grouped discussions (and even a general one if you don't want to be confined). So it seems ridiculous to see all the kick back against staying within the bounds of AMHT's (an admittedly niche portion of mountain biking in general).


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Dude, maybe that's what I'm saying: all-mountain is not a niche of mountain biking. It IS mountain biking. Look, when someone posts up what obviously is their first whip we don't chastise them for not having 'true all-mountain' bikes. Partly because we all started with a similar ride, a basic aluminum hardtail with stock entry-level components and pogo stick forks, but also because we know that with enough effort and determination we could probably make it up and down almost every trail with that bike.

Riding up and down a trail as hard and fast as you can is not a niche. It's the reason we all have bikes with knobby tires on them. And every bike on here is capable of doing that - even the rigid singlespeeds or the fifteen-year old (and beautifully welded) steel hardtail frames. You're right, it's pretty easy to define a 29er bike, or a downhill bike, or XC race bike for that matter. Defining an 'all-mountain' bike might seem difficult, but I think it's actually ridiculously easy: it's a bike that puts a cheesy, dirt-splattered grin on the rider's face.

Call me a stinking hippy, but I don't think there's anything wrong with being more inclusive than exclusive in this case. Not when we're talking about mountain bikes. You have to define a genre, I understand perfectly. If someone posted a hybrid with a long-travel fork I'd definitely object, or if someone tried to put a cyclocross bike in this thread I'd claim shenanigans as well - and I flat-out love riding my 'cross bike on trails. But I'll say it again: all mountain bikes are all-mountain bikes.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Pedalmunky, there ARE all mountain hardtails and all mountain bikes, and I dont intend to write this to sound exclusive, I agree with you. But having any other kind of hardtail doesnt mean youre not an AM rider, or that you ride equally or more aggressive than a guy with an all mountain bike (hell, even sometimes with DH rigs)

To other posters:I dont see the point of going out insulting people, saying their bikes are crap and saying all sorts of bullcrap on the internet about somebody you dont event know. Please lets move on, stay on topic and lets see more bikes...


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> I dont see the point of going out insulting people, saying their bikes are crap and saying all sorts of bullcrap on the internet about somebody you dont event know. Please lets move on, stay on topic and lets see more bikes...


Did I do this to anybody? I think I originally tried to make the debate more civil. I saw people getting slagged for posting up their bikes and I thought that was just wrong. Please tell me where I belittled someone who didn't first insult someone else's ride. Hell, I couldn't even smack down my man blueVagrant's bike because I used to own a Transition myself. As I know you do as well, Luigigueto. I remember eyeing your TransAm pretty carefully when I built up my Blue Pig.

Look, I don't want this to turn into a he said/she said. Mountain bikes are fun. Riding them is funner. Riding them with others really fast is funner still. But as always: Manners count.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

pedalmunky said:


> Did I do this to anybody? I think I originally tried to make the debate more civil. I saw people getting slagged for posting up their bikes and I thought that was just wrong. Please tell me where I belittled someone who didn't first insult someone else's ride. Hell, I couldn't even smack down my man blueVagrant's bike because I used to own a Transition myself. As I know you do as well, Luigigueto. I remember eyeing your TransAm pretty carefully when I built up my Blue Pig.
> 
> Look, I don't want this to turn into a he said/she said. Mountain bikes are fun. Riding them is funner. Riding them with others really fast is funner still. But as always: Manners count.


Wait wait, I realize now it sounded like I was blaming you, I only mentioned you for the "there are all-mountain bikes" part. The second parragraph was addressed to others, as a response to previous posts. I apologize.

Previous post edited to avoid further confusion!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

No worries, Luigi. Thanks for clarifying. I was afraid I crossed the line somewhere back there without realizing it.

Sorry for the derail. Rant over. Let's all just get along. 

Going out for a ride now, and I'm sure my head will be much clearer afterwards. Works every time.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I humbly submit the Wikipedia definition of mountain bike. Please read the All Mountain/ Enduro section specifically. Then imagine the Hardtail it would take to do this type of riding.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_bike


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

*My 2010 Rockhopper with the latest upgrades*

Odi Rouge Grips
WTB pure v pro saddle
Deity compound pedals
my Osprey raptor 14 pack

Need disc breaks tho :madman:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

pedalmunky said:


> Dude, maybe that's what I'm saying: all-mountain is not a niche of mountain biking. It IS mountain biking. Look, when someone posts up what obviously is their first whip we don't chastise them for not having 'true all-mountain' bikes. Partly because we all started with a similar ride, a basic aluminum hardtail with stock entry-level components and pogo stick forks, but also because we know that with enough effort and determination we could probably make it up and down almost every trail with that bike


This is true. But there is also a thread in the Beginner's forum for posting entry level mountain bikes. We all started there and then as we gain experience you find out what disciplines you like riding. I wouldnt post a picture of my Chameleon in the DJ/Urban section unless I had it built as such. I wont post a pic of my old rigid XC bike in here because it's not AM. I wont post a pic of my cross bike in the singlespeed section because it's got gears, and when I build my 29er it wont be posted in the Downhill section.

So why post a 100mm entry level hardtail in this thread?

THIS THREAD is for posting long travel, slack geometry 'All Mountain' hardtails. All of us ride our bikes up and down mountains but some bikes that have been posted recently veer more towards the uphill side of mountain biking, whereas this thread is more about hardtails that excel on the downhill side of the mountain.

You can ride your bike on any trail, sure, but this thread is about big burly heavy hardtails meant to take abuse and be ridding hard over any and all obstacles. Not lightweight cross country bikes with small rotors, skinny tires, and long stems.

Ways to tell your bike isnt AM:
29" wheels
2.1 or smaller tires
Stem longer than 75 or 80mm
Less than 5" of suspension
Fork stanchion skinnier than 32mm
72 degree head angle

Not cut and dry definitions but most of the hardtails in the first half of this thread follow these rules. Most in the last 10 pages are stock XC bikes, 100mm of suspension, long stem, skinny tires.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that whoever first coined the Term "All Mountain" needs a good smacking. What was wrong with the term Enduro? All of the "All Mountain" confusion stems from the name. It's a stupid name. If this was called "Post your enduro hardtails" there would be much less confusion and argument here. Hell, call it "Post your slack long travel hardtail"



GTscoob said:


> Ways to tell your bike isnt AM:
> 29" wheels
> 2.1 or smaller tires
> Stem longer than 75 or 80mm
> ...


29er's are completely capable of AM. 
And I don't see what skinny stanchions has to do with anything. There are plenty of older forks that would fit into the "All Mountain" catagory with 30mm stanchions. Just look back 9 or 10 years. And stem length? come on, if someone has long arms, so they decide to put a 90mm stem on their 6" travel bike, that doesn't make it any less AM.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Ways to tell your bike isnt AM:
> 29" wheels
> 2.1 or smaller tires
> Stem longer than 75 or 80mm
> ...


Hmmm...just for kicks, I went back to the first page of this thread, and saw a whole bunch of really capable bikes that don't come close to meeting your criteria for an 'all-mountain' bike. A couple of On-one rigid 29ers, a Karate Monkey, a Kona Scrap (I think) with a rigid fork, an Iron Horse Warrior with a 100mm Minute fork, a Norco with a 90 mm stem, a couple of vintage hardtails with skinny stanchioned forks, and a Surly Instigator with an old Dirt Jumper - those were only 100mm travel with 30mm stanchions if I remember correctly. Man, I loved those Instigators.

Now, according to you, none of those people have any business in here. Nobody back then had any objections, near as I can tell. The funny thing is, if somehow you and me and all of those owners of 'non-AM hardtails' found ourselves at, say, the trailhead of the Amasa Back trail in Moab, I betcha we'd all get along pretty well, with a whole hell of a lot in common. And once we got rolling on the trail, I'm fairly certain it would be an awesome, fast ride, without too many stragglers (except for maybe that guy with the Trek with the old, looped multi-position handlebars - he probably wouldn't do too well).

So we can all ride together, but you wouldn't have us share a MTBR forum?

Oh, and in regards to the stock XC bikes, everytime one pops up, feel free to slap them in a headlock, give them a noogie, and admonish them to the Beginners forum, if you want to be that guy.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> 29er's are completely capable of AM.
> And I don't see what skinny stanchions has to do with anything. There are plenty of older forks that would fit into the "All Mountain" catagory with 30mm stanchions. Just look back 9 or 10 years. And stem length? come on, if someone has long arms, so they decide to put a 90mm stem on their 6" travel bike, that doesn't make it any less AM.


Not cut and dry definition. Just saying that most all-mountain bikes nowadays fit my description. And yes, there are quite a few modern 29ers that are very capable of all-mountain riding, but that XC Giant a page or two back . . .

There are also several hardtails in this thread that are more capable than downhill bikes from 10-15 years ago. Downhill bikes sporting long stems and skinny tires, lots of travel on skinny forklegs.

Forums are meant for organization. I've been a moderator on another forum and organization really helps people looking for information. Somehow this forum has very nicely labeled subforums yet they're ignored by people asking brake advice in the 29er forum, shifter advice in the AM forum, etc.

Trails are meant to share, subforums are meant to divide. :thumbsup:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

dude.... if you really didn't know any different no big deal... but are you TRYING to fan the flames in here??

being inclusive can be good. But if you are too inclusive in a forum you end up with a thread that doesn't say much and is pretty pointless. 

I kind of feel like SOME of the people posting ridiculous bikes (seriously? a rigid?) are trying to make themselves feel better. Like they think that all mountain means being a better/more aggressive rider and that's who they fancy themselves; and then they get their feelings hurt when they are told that the discussion here isn't about 100mm xc hardtails. 

SO, to all of the posters, PLEASE understand we aren't trying to make a value judgement of anyone's bike/skills/all-mountainness/whatever. we just want to talk about a SPECIFIC TYPE of hardtail here, one that was purposed by it's designers to be more stable on descents and with some extra strength and travel. 

ok... sorry, rant over. back to the slack/long travel/burly hartails.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will admit that my bike (the Hardrock Sport on the last page) is more of an XC bike, the reason I posted was because I am doing an AM build on the frame. I posted it as it is now, mostly stock so that anyone who may be interested in a similiar build can follow it. If this is my reason, how many others have posted for similar reasons. Again, how many other people have a legit reason? A few members on this thread have jumped up and become keyboard warriors bagging out people and they're bikes, making themselves look like idiots.

So I don't care what people think, I'm going to continue posting my build on here as I am building it specifically for AM. And the people who are interested can look, comment etc. If your no interested in they're bike, SCROLL DOWN to the next bike. I mean come on, how hard is it?
Needless to say there are some very nice bikes here, new and old, and they're owners should be proud to use them at all, yet especially in something as tough as all mountain.

Just my 2c. I will edit my post with pics of my new bar set up so that I will be posting with the actual meaning of this thread (bikes) in mind, as I am on tapatalk right now and won't let me upload -.-


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Spec.
It IS an XC frame (thus: bike), and always will be. 
Even if you put a chainguide on it, even if you put the biggest tyres on that you can possibly squeeze in, even if you put on huge wide bars and a short stem, even if you put on a long fork (messing up the geometry and risking frame failure)... It will still be an XC frame, but one with a build that makes it neither one nor the other.

By stating that you intend to "AM" it up, you kind've make yourself look like a person who has no idea what they're doing (no offence buddy).

If you want an slack or longtravel hardtail (great!) then you're far better off saving your money up and getting something that was designed to be that.
If your intention was to replace the frame (a 456 frame is not expensive, even new) then fair enough, but it will essentially not be the same bike at all (oh, and the hardrock will still not belong here)



The problem with this thread is simple - there are too many bikes in it that don't (even if we're not being especially strict) belong here.
That's nothing against their owners or even the bikes themselves (which are ideal for what they're intended to do), but that doesn't change that they simply do not belong here.

It's unfortunate that this thread has come to this point, it's been great - but at this point, it's almost un-sub time.

If I wanted to look at xc bikes (entry level or pro's racing models) I wouldn't be on this thread. 
The reason I am on this thread (and check when it updates) is because I want to see slack/burly/longtravel hardtails, if the thread doesnt serve its purpose then it becomes useless.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Jamis Komodo 3.0
X.7/9 drive train
Rock Shox Sektor Solo Air 140mm
Avid Juicy 5 
Mismatched wheels
Gravity Maximus Crank
Easton EA50 Cockpit


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

I've used to AMized my Giant Iguana with short stem, long bars and a 140mm fork (my 1st bike). It runs ok for a while, before I go FS. I think as long as the rider don't really go big, it's a good transition to a real AM bike IMHO.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> Spec.
> It IS an XC frame (thus: bike), and always will be.
> Even if you put a chainguide on it, even if you put the biggest tyres on that you can possibly squeeze in, even if you put on huge wide bars and a short stem, even if you put on a long fork (messing up the geometry and risking frame failure)... It will still be an XC frame, but one with a build that makes it neither one nor the other.
> 
> ...


"...because even when a hardtail is classed as being of a 'TYPE' that doesn't necessarily mean it cannot be used otherwise. A carbon fibre Specialized S-Works hardtail is classed as a 'lightweight competitive cross-country' bike, whilst the DMR Sidekick is classed as one for kicking about doing jumps. The reality is that each bike can do anything. Give me one reason why that S-Works carbon hardtail (in small) cannot be ridden in the same way as a DMR by a light smooth rider with the same build kit on it? They sport almost identical head angle, wheelbase, chainstay and bottom bracket heights, and both are designed with 100mm forks in mind." Steve Jones, Dirt Magazine #73, March 2008.

I'm guessing you're a pom yourself, EngT, so I hope that a quote from a UK bike mag is given extra credibility. But if you don't believe your fellow countryman - and accomplished bike reviewer - go ahead and look up the geometries: the Hardrock you discredit so readily has the approximate same measurements as one of the original knockaround hardtails, the venerated DMR Sidekick. I had a Sidekick myself, and I to this day still regret selling it. I could take it to the dirt jumps, the pumptrack, the freeride park, and the xc trails without a second thought. Hell, I think I subconsciously built up my current bike to feel as much like my old Sidekick as possible. But with a similar build kit, a Hardrock will feel pretty damn close to the DMR.

Obviously, frame materials differ, and there's that whole magic feel of steel, but the numbers don't lie: properly built up and in the right hands, a Hardrock and a Sidekick would both make for a fun bike to razz around on. They wouldn't be the best choice for a cross-country hammerfest, or a full-on downhill run, but they'd probably work for about anything else in the woods. But maybe you didn't actually look up the numbers. Sorry - I didn't mean to make you look like a person who has no idea what they're doing (no offense).


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Just unsubscribed from this thread because I grew tired of watching blueV heap abuse on anyone not conforming to his narrow mindset. Talk about a waste of time. Who made him the caretaker of this thread, anyway?
> 
> I'm outta here like Vladimir. Gonna go out and ride a bike somewheres, and I'd suggest you all do the same sometime soon. Peace.


We never went straight to the point of whether being AM riders or not, we just were looking some burly hardtails by posting them up and the thing is just as simple as this, and that's it.

In my personal case, I honestly use my bike for what is called XC, but I hate to wear in lycra, I hate the sweating to reach the hill in first place and I hate bikes that don't help you enough when going down. So the burly hardtail I have helps me a lot in that regard. Don't get me wrong, I play hard, but not that big to risk my life in a 5 ft drop.

I think the idea of the hardtail here is clear enough to tell more about the stuff. That said, if you choose to post up standard XC bikes here, nobody will stop you but don't expect us to comment as you were posting an interesting thing. No offense. And keep riding, that's healthy:thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Awright, I'm gonna rein myself in here a little bit. I've antagonized enough of you all by now, thank you very much. I am honestly sorry if I've been discourteous to anyone - I just love a good, dynamic argument, especially when I'm convinced that I'm right.

I wish we could all just be nice to each other and ride our damn bikes. No sarcasm.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

pedalmunky said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean to make you look like a person who has no idea what they're doing (no offense).


I'm really not in the mood for arguing with someone who is prepared to make basic category errors (xc bike for am riding doesn't make it an am bike), ignore context (in the article) and make asinine implications (such as that I'd give an article more credence because from an english bike mag).

Interesting that even in your parting shot, you make a category error though...
Since we are talking about bikes, you should've said "no idea what they're talking about", rather than "doing", but hey, atleast you're consistent, right?


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it's funny that in trying to be inclusive of more bikes I seem to be really alienating a few people.

But you're right, I am prepared to ignore marketing categories, because I think things like head angles, top tube lengths, and chainstay lengths are more important than what section of the manufacturer's catalog the bike is found. Take a tape measure to some bikes. Or jump on the geo page of the bike company's website. That Hardrock you so derided has a headtube angle within .5 degrees of the Sidekick, and an identical top tube length. I doubt any one of us would feel a great difference between the two frames if built up similarly.

And as far as taking a quote out of context, have you read the article lately? Do you have the issue? I do, because I never throw anything away (just ask my wife), but also because I used their 'Hardtails' issue as a touchstone for when I built up my Ragley BP. *Oh, by the way, I do intentionally name drop my own bike to kinda prove that I do understand what a 'long-travel badass hardtail' looks like.* But anyways, I most certainly did not take Jones' quote out of context at all. Read the article. At one point he even lists the staff's favorite all-around frames - that's 'all-mountain hardtails' to us - which he calls 'hackers', and the Santa Cruz Chameleon, the Cove Stiffee, and your beloved On-One 456 are listed among them. But then he goes on: "In the class of hackers there are simply hundreds to choose from that measure up similarly to those over the page." Look, I'm not trying to say that all hardtails are alike. Just that once you get past all the marketing ploys we share some remarkable similarities - enough to preclude any undue snobbery at least.

Like I said, I used that issue as an important reference point when I built up my own bike. I also used this thread as well. Lots of beautiful bikes in here, and I gleaned a lot of knowledge - what chainring size, fork travel, chainring guides - from seeing what other riders run on their bikes. And if I scrolled onto a stock bike that didn't really impart any new information, I just did what Spec03 suggested: I kept on scrolling down.

Oh, and if you've got such a problem with the grammar and usage of my last parting shot, maybe you oughtta consider its origin, English Bob.

Peace.


----------



## jcsxj (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's get this thread back on track:thumbsup:
From this mornings ride.
All stock other than converting to tubeless. I will soon be upgrading to a dropper seat post and changing the fork out.
08 Jamis Komodo


----------



## dhpunk~ (Jan 22, 2008)

....MOAR pics!!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

jcsxj said:


> Let's get this thread back on track:thumbsup:
> From this mornings ride.
> All stock other than converting to tubeless. I will soon be upgrading to a dropper seat post and changing the fork out.
> 08 Jamis Komodo


Komodo buddiez! Haha nice bike, I love mine!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Spec.
> It IS an XC frame (thus: bike), and always will be.
> Even if you put a chainguide on it, even if you put the biggest tyres on that you can possibly squeeze in, even if you put on huge wide bars and a short stem, even if you put on a long fork (messing up the geometry and risking frame failure)... It will still be an XC frame, but one with a build that makes it neither one nor the other.
> 
> ...


Bless you English T. Preach on, Brother.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ignoring the fact the the Hardrock sport/pro frame is different to a standard Hardrocks frame and would actually fit in here more than you believe, I'm over arguing with people who are idiots. I'm unsubscribing. I'll see you on the paths, I'll be on the one overtaking you with my 'XC' frame.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Specialized03 said:


> Ignoring the fact the the Hardrock sport/pro frame is different to a standard Hardrocks frame and would actually fit in here more than you believe, I'm over arguing with people who are idiots. I'm unsubscribing. I'll see you on the paths, I'll be on the one overtaking you with my 'XC' frame.


We may be making some progress here, fellas.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6926436/

Here is my effort now with Nixons, AtomLab wheels, SLX cranks and MRP S4 bash.
Really happy with this setup. Still can't stop riding it.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I so wish i could get that linky thing to work in posts!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

MrBadger said:


> I so wish i could get that linky thing to work in posts!


Yeah, your Alpine is one handsome bike! Nice setup - how long did you hang on to that Nixon before you found the perfect frame for it?


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks pedalmunky. The Nixon is new to me (good deal on ebay) so not long. I'm still getting it dialled in. Great fork though!!


----------



## ALiu6294 (Mar 31, 2011)

Back on topic:

My new Ragley Blue Pig frame, all parts swapped over from previous frame.

Love it!


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

My home made frame, hope you ok the single speed part. but I do go up and down and jump it.


----------



## gsom111 (Apr 11, 2010)

That's my AM hardtail I used to ride a year ago and now it's my brother's bike.
I ride a susser now but want to build a steel hardtail also, hardtails rule


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

ALiu6294 said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> My new Ragley Blue Pig frame, all parts swapped over from previous frame.
> 
> Love it!


What size frame and build weight please.

Nice ride........


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Crispy01 said:


> My home made frame, hope you ok the single speed part. but I do go up and down and jump it.


You gotta give us bigger/better pictures than that!


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

after seeing this video "CAN'T POST LINKS YET - SEARCH YOUTUBE WHISTLER HARD TAIL PLEASE" and this thread... i believe i am convinced i don't need a full suspension bike for what i do... 

i don't know if this is the right place to post this but how technical of a trail do you guys ride and how far do you take your bikes?

I am currently riding a 2008 cannondale f7 i got used from a friend... when i got it i wasn't into mountain riding until i went for the first time... i took it last time to Chumash (Simi Valley, CA) and yesterday i took it to Hummingbird (Simi Valley)... and the bike did good... but i wonder how much more abuse it will take before i need to upgrade to a better bike? af first i was looking at a full suspension, but because of this thread and that video i am reconsidering... what do you recommend?

thanks... don't hate me if i post on the wrong place, it's just that it seems that my post fits so pefectly in here...


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

lumberj4ck said:


> You gotta give us bigger/better pictures than that!


I have posted a thread for it in the Frame builders Section if you wanna have a better look/comment.

Thanks.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=728413


----------



## ALiu6294 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rudster said:


> What size frame and build weight please.
> 
> Nice ride........


16" frame. Build weight is around 30lbs. It's a heavy one for sure, but worth it.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

carspidey said:


> after seeing this video "CAN'T POST LINKS YET - SEARCH YOUTUBE WHISTLER HARD TAIL PLEASE" and this thread... i believe i am convinced i don't need a full suspension bike for what i do...
> 
> i don't know if this is the right place to post this but how technical of a trail do you guys ride and how far do you take your bikes?
> 
> ...


You are among friends here, bro. MOST of the hardcore people on this thread are into riding hardtails where people normally would not. If you think you can ride tech stuff on the HT then by all means- DO IT! I ride trails that are tight and twisty to steep and rocky. Longer rides are about 30 or so miles with the average ride at 10-15.

To be fair, this thread is for slack, long forked hardtails and the people who like 'em. Good luck building one and if someone says you should ride a FS instead of an AMHT, don't listen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

ALiu6294 said:


> 16" frame. Build weight is around 30lbs. It's a heavy one for sure, but worth it.


Wow, 30Lbs is nice....when compared to my five-o.

Thanks for posting back. Ragley blue pig huh......


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree, the MK II Pig looks good all built up. Drive-side pics when ya get a chance?


----------



## ALiu6294 (Mar 31, 2011)

pedalmunky said:


> I agree, the MK II Pig looks good all built up. Drive-side pics when ya get a chance?


Yeah, just took a better picture (with a camera not from my phone  )


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

ALiu6294 said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> My new Ragley Blue Pig frame, all parts swapped over from previous frame.
> 
> Love it!


How much travel do you have on this fork? That is slack! I like it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Noice! I'm sure you're gonna love her even more once she's muddy. Went out for a short and sweet ride this morning and got mine all splattered. It's everything I could want in a trailbike.

Hey, let us know how you like those WTB Prowlers. I'm considering using one as a front tire paired up with a Vulpine rear.


----------



## ALiu6294 (Mar 31, 2011)

pedalmunky said:


> Noice! I'm sure you're gonna love her even more once she's muddy. Went out for a short and sweet ride this morning and got mine all splattered. It's everything I could want in a trailbike.
> 
> Hey, let us know how you like those WTB Prowlers. I'm considering using one as a front tire paired up with a Vulpine rear.


Agreed! Went to the jumps after work today (hence the slammed seat), and surprisingly, it's more comfortable to jump with than my old DJ frame. I'm absolutely loving this frame.

Also, the Prowlers are currently my favorite tire choice for Michigan trail conditions. Pretty decent in the loose, and drifts predictably when it does let go in the corners. Had a pair of 2.5's on earlier, but those were too heavy, so I switched to the 2.3's.
Went lift-riding with them on a different frame (Note the Boyne lift-ticket still on the seat), and they held up as good as one can hope for.



Tjay said:


> How much travel do you have on this fork? That is slack! I like it!! :thumbsup:


Only 130mm on the fork. Could probably use a bit more..but not at all needed


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems like you two are getting along well. The Pig would be perfect for Boyne, and the Midwest in general. 

Thx for the info on the tires. I'd probably run the 2.3's as well.

Kudos again on your sick new whip!


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

PIcked one of these up a couple days ago. Rode it for the first time this morning. It is a fun bike. I wish I could have afforded more, but I got a good deal and for the price point I am very satisfied with this. 18ST, 24TT, 67HA










edited: to add smaller pic


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Mowerman said:


> PIcked one of these up a couple days ago. Rode it for the first time this morning. It is a fun bike. I wish I could have afforded more, but I got a good deal and for the price point I am very satisfied with this.


Cool bike dude. It is nice to see a big company like Kona lookin at steel bikes with big forks.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is the bike that really got me started. Photo is of me 10 years ago practicing for a downhill race, The Shalerock Showdown. This was the first big double out of the gate.

The bike, 2001 Kona Caldera, Marzocchi Z5 air, Shimano xt rear, deore shifter, truvativ roller chainguide with MRP rollers, truvativ hussefelt cranks, Magura HS33's, sun mammoth rims on deore hubs.


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*Michigan, eh...*



ALiu6294 said:


> Agreed! Went to the jumps after work today (hence the slammed seat), and surprisingly, it's more comfortable to jump with than my old DJ frame. I'm absolutely loving this frame.
> 
> Also, the Prowlers are currently my favorite tire choice for Michigan trail conditions. Pretty decent in the loose, and drifts predictably when it does let go in the corners. Had a pair of 2.5's on earlier, but those were too heavy, so I switched to the 2.3's.
> Went lift-riding with them on a different frame (Note the Boyne lift-ticket still on the seat), and they held up as good as one can hope for.
> ...


You should get up to the UP with that rig. I am riding a TransAM and loving it on the technical trails up here. This is an old photo...I am now running a 36 up front...wah.

I am intersted in the Blue Pig frame. How was the order process?


----------



## ALiu6294 (Mar 31, 2011)

badgermtb said:


> You should get up to the UP with that rig. I am riding a TransAM and loving it on the technical trails up here. This is an old photo...I am now running a 36 up front...wah.
> 
> I am intersted in the Blue Pig frame. How was the order process?


Sadly, I'd probably visit Boyne again before I head all the way up to the UP. 4 hour drive each way is just short enough to fit in a day.

Order process was simple enough, same as ordering from any other online retailer. Frame arrived in a couple days, surprisingly quick.
Just ordered an adjustable seatpost as well. Should hopefully help out a lot on the downhills.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Mowerman said:


> PIcked one of these up a couple days ago. Rode it for the first time this morning. It is a fun bike. I wish I could have afforded more, but I got a good deal and for the price point I am very satisfied with this. 18ST, 24TT, 67HA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Kona finally went "simple" on the graphics......


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Rudster said:


> Nice. Kona finally went "simple" on the graphics......


Over sized upper and lower tubes, kinda interesting.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Not to derail the thread, but has anyone found a Kona Steely FRAME? Their website says they sell them that way but I haven't been able to find one or a price...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Is there any chance someone has an extra frame they'd like to get rid of?

I had a sweet Inbred built up with a 140 fork, and some d**k stole it off my car. I'm trying to build up anther hardtail, but it's tough to find used frames for cheap. 

I need a large frame that will take a 140mm fork. S'pose I could buy a new 456 for $250, but I'd like to try and stay under $200.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

patrick2cents said:


> Not to derail the thread, but has anyone found a Kona Steely FRAME? Their website says they sell them that way but I haven't been able to find one or a price...


They sold the Explosif up to 2010... don't know if they still do.

link: konaworld


----------



## jwillsaylor (Jan 18, 2011)

urbanmtb87 said:


> I consider this my all mountain rigid bike. (feel free to disagree on that terminology- its all good ). Anyhow, it is alot of fun and I ride it on the same trails as my Enduro.


LOVE that there are still people out there that still like to hit the trails with a rigid NON-29er. What gear ratio is that that you are running??


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

My Blue Pig arrived a few days ago. Swapping parts over from the Five-O.

I'll need to double check the size on the Kona...I think I went with XL. PM if interested..


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/2011-stradalli-palermo-carbon-road-bike.jpg


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

ALiu6294 said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> My new Ragley Blue Pig frame, all parts swapped over from previous frame.
> 
> Love it!


Quite possibly the slickest looking hardtail I've ever seen.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

2011 Fuji Tahoe 3.0
The mods are a race face bash ring, oury grips and some wellgo platform pedals purchased through summit.


----------



## __Z__ (Aug 11, 2011)

man i love looking through these pics thread... makes me feel cheap though, as im running old school V brakes...


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres my FR/DH/AM/XC do it all, longish travel hardtail.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Ridden Five-O ...nice.


----------



## r00 (Jul 29, 2011)

My Stiffee. It's a multipurpose work horse, so right now it's doing duty as a commuter, hence the airhorn and rear light. I want to swap out the fork for a Talas 32 or Revelation 150.. That's an old 100mm Marzocchi X-Fly! The fork's the next big upgrade.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Rudster said:


> Ridden Five-O ...nice.


Oh, its been MORE than ridden... as my main steed for a few months now, it has accumulated some frequent flyer miles since it's birth. The bikes a keeper, and whoever doesnt ride their five-o makes me go


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

*Another Pig*

Peep it. Mix of old and new stuff. First ride tomorrow 

Frame: 2011 Ragley Blue Pig MKII, 16"
Fork: '07 Fox Float RL140
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Stem: Race Face Turbine 70mm
Bars: Crank Brothers Iodine 700mm
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Rotors: Avid Clean Sweep 3
Shifter: Sram XO
Derailleur: Sram X7 Short Cage
Cassette: XT 11-34
Chain: Sram PG-951
Rims: ZTR Flow
Front Hub: Hope Pro II
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 340
Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
Rear Tire: MutanoRaptor 2.25
Chain Keeper: Paul Components
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Fizik Gobi
Pedals: Shimano SPD-540


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Nice.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Just saw this today searching for AMHT porn. Enjoy.Stanton Bikes - Slackline with Mitch Ingley on Vimeo


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> Just saw this today searching for AMHT porn. Enjoy.Stanton Bikes - Slackline with Mitch Ingley on Vimeo


Another British hardcore hardtail... but I like the look of this one.
Stanton Bikes | High quality hand built hardtail frames

- short (16.3") chain stays, should be good for twisty trails.
- BB height at 12.4", with a 140mm travel fork at 25% sag, sounds about right.
- ISCG 05 mounts
- 73 mm BB shell
- Head angle 68 degrees
- Seat angle 72 degrees
- Seat tube length 16.5" and 18"
- Top tube 22" on the 16.5" frame and 23 on the 18" frame

I just wonder if that is actual TT or horizontal.

edit:
I sent them a message asking about the TT measurement.


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

upgraded my fork from Fox 32 Float RLC 140 2009 to DT Swiss EXM 150.
didn't get to test it yet but will do,soon.
loving the black stanchions.

upgraded spec :

Frame - Santa Cruz Chameleon
Front shock/fork - DT Swiss EXM 150
Handlebars - Truvativ Stylo T40 Riser Bar 700mm
Stem - Thomson Elite X4 70mm
Headset - Mac Mahone Sang Royal Headset
Grips - Odi
Saddle - Selle Itali Flow XO
Seatpost - KS i950r
Front brake - Hope Tech M4 183mm rotor
Rear brake - Hope Tech M4 183mm rotor
Cranks - SRAM X7 10speed 44-33-22t
Chain - SRAM PowerChain 1091R
Pedals - Da Bomb Bullethole
Front derailleur - SRAM X9
Rear derailleur - SRAM X7 long cage
Front shifter - SRAM X7 10 speed trigger shifter
Rear shifter - SRM X7 10 speed trigger shifter
Cassette - SRAM XG 1080
Front hub - Hope Pro 2 Evo 15mm
Rear hub - Hope Pro 2 Evo QR
Front rim - Mavic XM719
Rear rim - Mavic XM719
Spokes - DT Swiss Competition
Nipples - DT Swiss Competition
Tyres - Intense System 4 and System 5 2.25
Total weight - 13kg


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

perttime said:


> Another British hardcore hardtail... but I like the look of this one.
> Stanton Bikes | High quality hand built hardtail frames
> 
> - Top tube 22" on the 16.5" frame and 23 on the 18" frame
> ...


I got a response too from Dan Stanton. Here's the part about the TT length, talking about the smaller frame:

""""""""""""""
The TT measurement on the info provided is the actual, the virtual equates to 23 inch, giving enough breathing room when climbing or single track raging for someone up to 5.11". 
""""""""""""""

edit:
a photo from the Stanton website, so everyone knows what we are talking about:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

perttime said:


> I got a response too from Dan Stanton. Here's the part about the TT length, talking about the smaller frame:
> 
> """"""""""""""
> The TT measurement on the info provided is the actual, the virtual equates to 23 inch, giving enough breathing room when climbing or single track raging for someone up to 5.11".
> """"""""""""""


The Brits really got it goin on. There are soooo many different frames available from across the pond. I would love to know why this is. Is it the terrain? Are the Brits just a bit weird? You tell me.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not a Brit but reading their magazines, it sounds like the terrain may have something to do with it: in many places the trails are tight and twisty where you rarely get much speed going on. Not for much distance anyway. Lots of acceleration from almost total stops. Then there's places where carrying the bike is the the best way to get it to the top.

And then they are weird. Maybe in the same way as me?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> I would love to know why this is. Is it the terrain? Are the Brits just a bit weird? You tell me.


Four very important things about the UK.

Brits are tight, we hate spending money, hardtails are cheaper.

British weather EATS suspension frames, with the exception of Orange, Santa Cruz and Marin, a frame going three months on a set of bearings/bushings is 'about normal'. Seriously.

We like twisty wiggly trails with lots of short climbs and drops, get that hip action going.

Lastly, the rain has driven us all insane...


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:Nice bike!:thumbsup:



afiqikhwan said:


> upgraded my fork from Fox 32 Float RLC 140 2009 to DT Swiss EXM 150.
> didn't get to test it yet but will do,soon.
> loving the black stanchions.
> 
> ...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Update on my GT Avalanche: temporarily swap the stem for a 60mm Truvativ Hussefelt. Cool change on the trail, but i´m a bit compressed for the daily commute, think i´ll change back to 90mm for daily training and swap to 60mm for the big stuff.

















Yeah, i know i need new grips. A longer fork is in the plans... but until then the 120mm XCR is doing fine so far.
Sorry for the uber crappy cel pics.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> Four very important things about the UK.
> 
> Brits are tight, we hate spending money, hardtails are cheaper.
> 
> ...


Nice to know this by first hand. You have pretty good tough bikes by the way...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, what's a decent size frame for someone who is 6'1? I know large for some hardtail frames but I see guys around that height using frames a tad smaller and have a long saddle height as some of you show.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and ride an XL Santa Cruz Chameleon. The frame fits me perfectly. I just wish they would do away with the EBB and add ISCG tabs to a standard BB shell.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> Hmmmm, what's a decent size frame for someone who is 6'1? I know large for some hardtail frames but I see guys around that height using frames a tad smaller and have a long saddle height as some of you show.


At 6'4, I'm on a Large 19.5 frame, Transition TransAM. Feels perfect.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

But why are there riders with long seat posts? Is it because their frames are usually 4x/dj frames or smaller mtb frame that they feel comfortable with?


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

fix the spade said:


> four very important things about the uk.
> 
> Brits are tight, we hate spending money, hardtails are cheaper.
> 
> ...


 *brilliant !!*


----------



## pwalt (Jun 25, 2011)

Custom Chameleon build
Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon
Fork: Fox 32 Float RLC FIT 140mm
Wheels: Industry 9 Enduro 26’’
Tires: Nevegal 2.35 Front; Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1 Rear
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cranks: Shimano XT Decor 44/32/22
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Decor
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT Decor
Shift Levers: Avid Dial 7
Cassette: Shimano XT Decor 11/34
Headset: Chris King NoThreadset
Handlebar: Easton Haven 711mm
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
Seatpost: Kind Shock i900.
Saddle: MTB Silverado


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

pwalt said:


> Custom Chameleon build
> Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon
> Fork: Fox 32 Float RLC FIT 140mm
> Wheels: Industry 9 Enduro 26''
> ...


nice bike dude.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

mine, I hope it shows


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome ride lokomonkey!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> Awesome ride lokomonkey!


thank you! and is areal fun one too!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Lokomonkey: what frame is that??


----------



## tylerfreeman (May 3, 2010)

2010 Hardrock. I'm building a new XC bike with a 8900 Trek Frame and a SID SL Rock Shox fork.


----------



## Imogen123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmmm ...

kindda wondering what would the previous owner with a seat that way, if I was tired, I never sit in the chair ...

but I'm def lovin part ...

update on some of the pictures would do more justice ...


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> Lokomonkey: what frame is that??


is a 2004 Marin B-17, also says on the frame "AXC 01.1" (stands for AGRO-CROSS-COUNTRY, or what is now called; all mountain)


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah i couldnt figure out what the top tube banner was, so i asked. Looks great!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my current bike... and the last picture is my new project...:eekster:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Helmetless said:


> This is my current bike... and the last picture is my new project...:eekster:


Any _*actual *_pictures of the new project? I swear these look similar.









Banshee Paradox | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

banshee Paradox - a set on Flickr


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

im rockin a 2011 trek wahoo...im looking to upgrade the front fork soon!


trek wahoo by S.Mshots, on Flickr

heres me hitting a little jump


mountain biking by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Any _*actual *_pictures of the new project? I swear these look similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I stole the shot from flickr to show how the new bike would be, my Paradox frame is on its way to me from Taiwan in M size and black anodized color. The setup for it is ready to be installed: 44 29er TST2, FD19 rims w/XT 15mm thru axle hubs, and the same mix of SLX/XTR/Saint drivetrain I am using on the current ride.


----------



## evans075 (Aug 5, 2011)

illini said:


> Updated Chromag Stylus, My Blacky.


Hey illini,

What is the round piece on the backside of the crank ring? I'm new to this and was wondering what its function is.


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

evans075 said:


> Hey illini,
> 
> What is the round piece on the backside of the crank ring? I'm new to this and was wondering what its function is.


That would be a Chain Tensioner


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

illini said:


> That would be a Chain Tensioner


I love this thread...


----------



## levi79 (Sep 17, 2008)

*sick bike!*



presslab said:


> On-One 456 Ti


i love this thing, looks like your running a speedhub too, thats exactly what i wanna build, nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## cycad (Jan 5, 2011)

*On One Ti 456*

my AM rig. wanted to fit a 2.4rq tyre on the rear too but a shame the stays were off centered by 7mm initially... "re-centered" but still off by 2-3mm...what a put off...i guess i got a lemon frame 

in the workshop...
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6198/6103455748_4dc1eaf55e_b.jpg[/IMG]"]

out shredding...
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6082/6096811524_72d08f797b_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

cycad said:


> my AM rig. wanted to fit a 2.4rq tyre on the rear too but a shame the stays were off centered by 7mm initially... "re-centered" but still off by 2-3mm...what a put off...i guess i got a lemon frame


That is a very nice looking bike! :thumbsup: Too bad the stay is off-centered but I would return that. 7mm is way off.

Oh btw, what stem are you using, 50mm?


----------



## cycad (Jan 5, 2011)

Tjay said:


> That is a very nice looking bike! :thumbsup: Too bad the stay is off-centered but I would return that. 7mm is way off.
> 
> Oh btw, what stem are you using, 50mm?


Yup, 50mm stem.

Would like to return but it's a big hassle. Anyway had adjusted it to around 3mm off. My first and last frame from van nicolas though.


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

CYCAD nice AM bike you have there


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

cycad said:


> my AM rig. wanted to fit a 2.4rq tyre on the rear too but a shame the stays were off centered by 7mm initially... "re-centered" but still off by 2-3mm...what a put off...i guess i got a lemon frame
> 
> Have you tried warrantying that? Sounds like a legit Warranty...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Ragley Blue Pig, most parts stolen from my 6x6 until I can afford to build her proper.

18" frame
Rev U-turn (150)
AM Havocs
Tubeless Eskars
1x8 X.9
700mm bars, 70mm stem

28-something as far as weight is concerned.


----------



## leo3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Heres my Airborne Ti

Frame: Airborne Lancaster
Fork: RockShox SID TEAM shock with remote lockout
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thompson (BROKE TODAY)
Bars: Easton MonkeyLite Carbonfiber
Mixture of Shimano XT/XTR drivetrain
Hubs: Deore disc brake
Brakes: Magura Marta SL carbon fiber handled disc brakes
Pedals: Crank Bros


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Four very important things about the UK.
> 
> Brits are tight, we hate spending money, hardtails are cheaper.
> 
> ...


You forgot the part about the British being genetically inferior due a large percentage of the country's strongest and brightest men being killed in the world wars before having the chance to reproduce.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> You forgot the part about the British being genetically inferior due a large percentage of the country's strongest and brightest men being killed in the world wars before having the chance to reproduce.


Yeah, but we're naturally better to begin with, having shipped all the dummies off to some place called Candaland in the ancient histories


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

leo3000 said:


> Heres my Airborne Ti
> 
> Frame: Airborne Lancaster
> Fork: RockShox SID TEAM shock with remote lockout


Sweet bike . . . not one bit AM.

Thomson is generally good about warranties as well. Shoot them an email.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Yeah, but we're naturally better to begin with, having shipped all the dummies off to some place called Candaland in the ancient histories



I deserved that. I truly did.


----------



## zhaden (Aug 23, 2011)

bluevagrant said:


> I love this thread...


I have never posted in this forum, lurked for a very long time (~'07), have tons of bookmarks here as reference pages, and I just wanted to say what everybody is thinking:

bluevagrant, you are an ass. I don't care if it's "easy to talk **** behind a keyboard," your passive-aggression and general snobbery have totally ruined the last three pages worth of discussion (that is to say, nothing of the actual photos - <3 everybody that can ignore the asshattery).

It was worth my while to create an account, just to get that out there and let you know. Please go away, nobody appreciates an uptight ********. Peace, bro.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

zhaden said:


> your passive-aggression and general snobbery have totally ruined the last three pages worth of discussion


This thread is for pictures not discussion. It's a good thing if he's ruining the discussion.

Post more pics!


----------



## zhaden (Aug 23, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> This thread is for pictures not discussion. It's a good thing if he's ruining the discussion.
> 
> Post more pics!


 The level of irony here is uncanny, especially given that it is still a _forum_ ... the debate is worth having, especially given the contents of the thread. The downturn occurred the moment logical fallacy came on to the field, i.e. the moment it was worth insulting to make a point, i.e. the moment bluev posted in this thread.


----------



## leo3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> Sweet bike . . . not one bit AM.
> 
> Thomson is generally good about warranties as well. Shoot them an email.


Thank you! and yes, def not AM its for XC, I just dont know where the XC section is..

But I ended up just ordering the new part, it was the clamp that broke and I got it for 10 bucks online.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

zhaden said:


> The level of irony here is uncanny, especially given that it is still a _forum_ ... the debate is worth having, especially given the contents of the thread. The downturn occurred the moment logical fallacy came on to the field, i.e. the moment it was worth insulting to make a point, i.e. the moment bluev posted in this thread.


FYI: you're not representing the spirit of this thread nor people watching or searching this thread, but the opposite -by questioning everything and insulting people here.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

i thought this thread was only to post pictures


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

My old Chameleon the last weekend before I went 1x9 on it.

Pardon the spacers, I was seeing how I liked the slammed stem as I was looking at putting a used Fox 36 on the front and wanted to see whether I could run a fork with a shorter steerer.

Now it's in pieces as I'm moving all the hardware over to a custom steel frame. One of these days I'll probably build it back up as a slalom/urban bike.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Tell em' Helmetless. :thumbsup:


----------



## chust (Oct 3, 2010)

Here i left you some photos of my bike... i hope you like it....:thumbsup:


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

very nice hardtails


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

my GT Chucker hardtail
more upgrades soon
droper seatpost and new back wheel


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

*2011 Cannondale Trail SL 2*

Here is my SL 2. Its no super bike or anything, but I love it. We destroy trails together and that's all that matters. All stock for now.


----------



## matrixod (Sep 3, 2011)

very good bikes boys


----------



## zingiberish (Sep 20, 2011)

Independent 'Deluxe'.

The picture is taken at the top of the Downieville Downhill trail -- which was pretty much my first taste of technical downhill singletrack. 

We're at nigh 8000 feet at Packer Saddle, where the bike shuttle from Yuba Expeditions dropped us off for our 16 mile downhill run back to ~3000 ft. Everyone else in the group (and on the trail) were riding full-suspension bikes — I was pretty psyched to be rockin’ my steel hardtail. A couple old guys even murmured appreciatively, “Looking good on that hardtail. Old school!”


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Shakedown ride. She's FUN!


----------



## rafeq (Sep 8, 2011)

my ride hope you guys like it..still work in progress..


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! Mine will have a 140mm fork like that soon!
Any thoughts on the Marz 44 ATA??


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

very beautiful that GT but you need beter brakes


----------



## 2MuchSole (Sep 17, 2011)

Hardtails are looking pretty good! Making me lean that way over FS!


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

My re-painted,custom rebuilted GT Outpost :


----------



## rafeq (Sep 8, 2011)

p.almeida said:


> very beautiful that GT but you need beter brakes


Thanks Yup will be upgrading them to hydraulics in few days time as well as a better crankset

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## rafeq (Sep 8, 2011)

juancho142 said:


> Awesome! Mine will have a 140mm fork like that soon!
> Any thoughts on the Marz 44 ATA??


Have not tried the marz 44 ata have you read the reviews on it..maguras are pretty awesome as well..but it was too expensive for me haha..

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nick6sic6 said:


> My re-painted,custom rebuilted GT Outpost :


Awesome rebuild, like the red nipple accent :rockon:


----------



## 007iron (Mar 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

That last hardtail looks like my cannondale f7 ht. I'll post it up later.

I've seen really nice bikes so far.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

nick6sic6 said:


> My re-painted,custom rebuilted GT Outpost :


What a strange bike, you're one of those weird people...aren't you?

Kidding, it's nice, I'd love to see some metal knurled grips on that.
https://motocyco.biz/shop/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/knurled-grip1-hi1.jpg


----------



## AlexLyon (Sep 26, 2011)

such sick bikes guys. honestly hardtail are so sexy... ugh


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kyle2834 said:


> What a strange bike, you're one of those weird people...aren't you?
> 
> Kidding, it's nice, I'd love to see some metal knurled grips on that.
> https://motocyco.biz/shop/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/knurled-grip1-hi1.jpg


Weird yes !  Custom hardtail bikes for custom people ! 
These grips seem nice but you must need gloves at all times...


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cotic Soul*








I really like my Soul. It´s a 2011 model in large. Full XT, Formula 24, Reba 120 XX Maxle, DT 1750 wheels with Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35 bla bla bla.

Steel is real


----------



## strikerkidNY (Oct 1, 2011)

Any new pics of 2012 TransAm?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

strikerkidNY said:


> Any new pics of 2012 TransAm?


It's not even out yet or on their website.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ha. Would you believe I only just noticed this thread? I've posted these pics in the 29er forum already, but what the heck. Canfield Bros Yelli Screamy, size L


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

damn sexy that Yelli Screamy

Is Bluevagrant on vacation?


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Sick Yelli. Love the color too. If you are gonna ride something a bit weird, do it big. Great ride!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Is Bluevagrant on vacation?[/QUOTE]

I'm trying to play nice.:eekster: No more comments about non AMHT bikes. :rant:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> I'm trying to play nice.:eekster: No more comments about non AMHT bikes. :rant:


I take that as a challenge!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> I take that as a challenge!


Now you are just picking on me...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> Is Bluevagrant on vacation?


I'm trying to play nice.:eekster: No more comments about non AMHT bikes. :rant:[/QUOTE]

wannabes deserve to express themselves, too. I was a wannabe AMHT with a enthusiastic Norco Scrambler built with a Revelation fork, Kenda Nevegals, Easton Havoc bars and short stem until I realized I needed more for the stuff. Thanks to threads like this


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't want to be called a Thread Nazi. I have had several people mad as hell because I have this crazy idea that this thread should follow the directions from the creator. I just want to see pics of burly hardtails with big forks. F the wannabe people that whine because there low end XC bike is not an AMHT. Slack, low, and strong as hell is how I like em. If you like something else...GREAT!!! 

Post somewhere else.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Easy, I am not that way either (a thread nazi) and wasn't talking in a offensive way at all; even considering that I am putting myself as a fresh example. 

Let's see some great pics.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> I just want to see pics of burly hardtails with big forks.


Before the storm...


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Easy, I am not that way either (a thread nazi) and wasn't talking in a offensive way at all; even considering that I am putting myself as a fresh example.
> 
> Let's see some great pics.


You got me all wrong Helmet. I ain't mad at you! I was just ranting about my overall experience and thoughts on this thread. Glad you are on my side.:thumbsup:


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Look in the Knolly forum for a thread with the word UNICORN in the title. There's a pic of a hardtail with a 180mm fork...

The curved seatstays on the Scirocco makes it look like some of the 29ers. Love the shape of the chain-seatstays & wish more hardtails had'em.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bitewerks said:


> The curved seatstays on the Scirocco makes it look like some of the 29ers.


That's the later models. My old Scirocco has straight seatstays (and cooler looking dropouts  )



bitewerks said:


> Look in the Knolly forum for a thread with the word UNICORN in the title. There's a pic of a hardtail with a 180mm fork...


You almost got me thinking that Noel had started work on the Free Radical again.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice! What´s the fork on that scirocco? is that a 20mm rev?


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> Nice! What´s the fork on that scirocco? is that a 20mm rev?


2011 RS Sektor 150mm U-Turn 20mm axle. It takes a beating! In my opinion, best fork for under $400.


----------



## njonesy_07 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Here is my "new to me" Chameleon. Frame is 1 year old, I built 'er up from bare frame.

I will post pictures in due time.

Specs.

18" Frame
RockShox Domain 318 (115-160mm travel)
Bontrager "Big Earl" Wheel Set (20mm thru axle - front)
Elixir 3 Hydro Brakes (203 front/185 rear)

Drive: 2x9
Shimano Deore Hollowtech II (32/22 w/ bashguard)
Sram PG-950 9spd cassette
Sram X7 Rear derailleur
Shimano Deore Front derailleur
Sram X5 shifters

FSA Headset
Syncros Handle Bar 
Syncros 50mm stem (looking for something a bit longer)
Maxxis Tyres: 2.4 Ardent (front), Minion DHR 2.35 (rear)


----------



## adrianbuensu (Oct 7, 2011)

All mountain Hardtail rocks!!!! >


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Imgp3823 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

perttime said:


> That's the later models. My old Scirocco has straight seatstays (and cooler looking dropouts  )
> 
> You almost got me thinking that Noel had started work on the Free Radical again.


I have a couple photos saved of the Knolly hardtail. I wish they'd make it too! Every company should have a 140mm-160mm hardtail in their lineup!


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow Yellie Screamy, Chromag and Chameleon on the same page, throw in a Paradox, and a trans am and call it good. Im totally stumped as far as which one I want but that Yellie looks sick... it may have it.


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry no chameleon well add it to my list. when is that trans am 29er comin out to complicate my choices. that chromag looks sick.


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

*Cheap, simple, reliable*

This is my 05 Giant Yukon. Nothin special, I just bought it for $100 2 weeks ago and went on my first trail yesterday. It was a BLAST!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bitewerks said:


> I have a couple photos saved of the Knolly hardtail.


My favorite is DWF's bike after a couple of repaints:


----------



## adrianbuensu (Oct 7, 2011)

*My GT AGGRESSOR All Mountain Hardtail setup *

My GT AGGRESSOR All Mountain Hardtail setup 

Seatpost was replaced by Da Bomb Hellfire yesterday


----------



## adrianbuensu (Oct 7, 2011)

*My GT AGGRESSOR All Mountain Hardtail setup *

My GT AGGRESSOR All Mountain Hardtail setup 

Seatpost was replaced by Da Bomb Hellfire yesterday


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

That aggressor looks awesome!
How does that Epicon perform? I have one on the sight for my avalanche


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

why didn't you bought 15mm axled epicon?


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the epicon with 15mm axle on a GT Chucker 3 and it perform wonderful for the price its the best you can buy


----------



## adrianbuensu (Oct 7, 2011)

i dont have any budget for a 15mm that time. ahahaha. im thinking of buying a new fork now, im thinkin of RST AIR STORM 160mm or RST SUPER STORM 180mm but im kinda worried because my frame might not be compatible with 160 and 180 travel :|

Epicon performs well for me by the way 

thanks guys!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gawd Dayum!*

Man, I do loves me some Dirt Magazine:



Homemade Bikes: Paul Burford and the BTR Mark 1

Looks like a heckuva fun bike, don't it?


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

Built this last week as an all mountain bomber. 

Ragley Mmmbop 18"
RockShox Revelation Team 140mm 1.5"
50mm stem with 20mm rise bars
XT all around with BB7's
Hope Pro 2's

Most likely will eventually make this into a 2x9... intially wanted a 2x7/8 for this but had little luck finding the parts and I was getting far too excited to ride the beast. 

I have not weighed it officially but based on the mfg quoted weights for all parts I come in at an estimated 23 lbs


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

fantastic rebuild on the GT outpost


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

smwill214 said:


> Built this last week as an all mountain bomber.
> 
> Ragley Mmmbop 18"
> RockShox Revelation Team 140mm 1.5"
> ...


I'm gonna call friendly ******** on the weight. Only because I just built a Blue Pig with similar components and I'm at 28.92lbs (with pedals).


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

. - >
0-<> 0

^
Here's mine. I hope it meets your approval, bluevagrant. Ya prick.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Buster Bluth said:


> . - >
> 0-<> 0
> 
> ^
> Here's mine. I hope it meets your approval, bluevagrant. Ya prick.


I see nothing. Are you ashamed?


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Are my posts really THAT inflammatory? I think some of you guys need to untangle your thong from your skirt and get a life. I don't care if you approve of my blue Transition Vagrant or not. It is probably more FR than AM anyways. Maybe I am just a hypocrite...who gives a [email protected](k. Post up your AMHT and stop whining like its your first menstrual cycle or something.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Pretty sure you just answered your own question there, my man.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> Are my posts really THAT inflammatory? I think some of you guys need to untangle your thong from your skirt and get a life. I don't care if you approve of my blue Transition Vagrant or not. It is probably more FR than AM anyways. Maybe I am just a hypocrite...who gives a [email protected](k. Post up your AMHT and stop whining like its your first menstrual cycle or something.


So you can dish it out but you can't take it?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

*STFU and ride!*

Less bickering and more bikes....

Ragley Blue Pig, 18" frame
RS Rev U-Turn air
Forte Xenduro wheels 
Forte Pisgah tires
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Old Deore cranks
BBG bashwich
1x9 X.9 shifter/R.D.
PG-950 chain
PG-970 cassette
40mm Truvativ stem
Bontrager bars
BB5 brakes/SD5 levers

28.92lbs as she sits


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

you are really that big of ******bags that you would goad at BV when he hasn't even said anything to anyone recently? really? 

(btw, i think BV has just tried to keep this thread SOMEWHAT on topic, not hate on anyone like you seem to like to)


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Back on topic! It's my party and I can cry if I want too!!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

jetta_mike said:


> It's my party and I can cry if I want too!!











Come on man???!! Lesley Gore???
That is not an approved All Mountain song!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> It is probably more FR than AM anyways. Maybe I am just a hypocrite...who gives a [email protected](k. Post up your AMHT and stop whining like its your first menstrual cycle or something.


I'd have to agree that alot of these AMHT's are really crossing over into FRHT's territory. When my Komodo was set up 1x9 with a Domain 318 and 2.5r / 2.7f tires...it would have been un-worthy of the thread title. Now that it's set up with a PIKE, 2.35's, 2x9, and around 29lbs...it really fit's the "All Mountain" designation a bit better IMO.

This bike is especially not "AM" IMO. I don't think I could find a seatpost long enough for me to be able to pedal that daggum thing all day. The HA is so slack, if you did a drop on it, the fork would just bend upward and fold back and hit you in the face instead of compressing (kidding)

People on MTBR get so bent outta shape about labels and "where does my bike fit in"...but there is a good reason for the designation as long as you don't go overboard widdit. Some go as far as to split the All Mountain label into two categories....AMFR and AMTrail. That's a decent idea as long as you don't drag it through the mud too much.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Aaaaand moving on...

Nice Blue Pig! Kinda sad I'm gonna be putting mine away for the winter pretty soon...


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

(btw, i think BV has just tried to keep this thread SOMEWHAT on topic, not hate on anyone like you seem to like to)[/QUOTE]

Glad someone gets it.:thumbsup:


----------



## blitz134 (Mar 2, 2011)

And to get back on topic, here is my AMHT...

Built her up today. New frame, some new components, some reused. I'm in SoCal, so I was looking for something to turn to when there is a lot of climbing that then won't hold me back on the technical downhills.

Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon Large
Fork: Fox Talas 32 RLC 150-120mm
Headset: Cane Creek S3
Stem: Truvativ AKA 70mm
Bars: Easton Haven Carbon (710mm)
Grips: Crank Brothers Iodine
Shifters, Rear Der, Front Der, 9spd Cassette: Shimano XT
Crank: Shimano LX
Chainguide: Blackspire Stinger
Bashguard: Salsa
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Seat: WTB PureV Race
Brakes: Avid Elixer 5, 185mm front, 160mm rear G3 rotors
Wheels: Roval Traverse EL
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25"

Since people always want to know: 26.5 lb


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

another chameleon........



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

l.j.silver said:


> another chameleon........
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That's a hot fawking bike but you need to lose the big ring and put a bashring on there or it won't qualify as an All Mountain bike under section 42.1 of the All Mountain Handbook.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Buster Bluth said:


> That's a hot fawking bike but you need to lose the big ring and put a bashring on there or it won't qualify as an All Mountain bike under section 42.1 of the All Mountain Handbook.


mmmm........I'm sorry for 'section 42.1 ,but the bike it is faster with the triple.......


----------



## endo2413 (Oct 2, 2011)

What's the difference in an XC bike and these bikes? I run a giant 29er talon1 (with crappy suntour raidon fork that feels like a pogo stick) pretty much stock except for the pedals which are now spd's and the grips that are fizik, some of the best i've ever had.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

l.j.silver said:


> mmmm........I'm sorry for 'section 42.1 ,but the bike it is faster with the triple.......


You are granted an exemption because you are so fakking fast.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

The main difference between these bikes and XC bikes are heavier duty frames and longer forks. A real AMHT will have a slacker head angle and maybe a lower BB.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Berkley said:


> Less bickering and more bikes....


now that's reaaaallllyy nice! it looks real burly that it's almost like an "alien" in that urban background:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

l.j.silver said:


> another chameleon........
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


One of the hottest looking Chameleons that I've seen on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Buster Bluth said:


> You are granted an exemption because you are so fakking fast.


I'm not fast, the bike it is.....................


----------



## lion-of-the-temple (Feb 5, 2007)

mine in uphill-mode :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

lion-of-the-temple said:


> mine in uphill-mode :thumbsup:


Nice rig! Is that the LT or regular Blizzard?


----------



## lion-of-the-temple (Feb 5, 2007)

bluevagrant said:


> Nice rig! Is that the LT or regular Blizzard?


Thanks!
It's an LT with a supersmooth 44 RC3 Titan


----------



## juan12345 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Say Hello*

Dear friends

I´m a spanish guy and I have built this hardtail.It is a STANTON(a new english brand) Theyre handmade in UK .the geometry is like a 4X frame but oriented to all mountain use.Very small chainstays,low bottom bracket and a fantastic 67º HA with the 140 fork.

I´m going to upgrade the bike with a single ring and chain guide ( I ´m thinking in a e13 LG1+)

The cassette is a 9 speed 11-34 .I´m thinking in 32t or may be 34t.Do you think that I´ll miss the granny gear?
Best Regard and thanks


----------



## juan12345 (Jun 26, 2008)

*To say Hello*

Dear friends

I´m a spanish guy and I have built this hardtail.It is a STANTON(a new english brand) Theyre handmade in UK .the geometry is like a 4X frame but oriented to all mountain use.Very small chainstays,low bottom bracket and a fantastic 67º HA with the 140 fork.

I´m going to upgrade the bike with a single ring and chain guide ( I ´m thinking in a e13 LG1+)

The cassette is a 9 speed 11-34 .I´m thinking in 32t or may be 34t.Do you think that I´ll miss the granny gear?
Best Regard and thanks


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

juan12345 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I´m a spanish guy and I have built this hardtail.It is a STANTON(a new english brand) Theyre handmade in UK .the geometry is like a 4X frame but oriented to all mountain use.Very small chainstays,low bottom bracket and a fantastic 67º HA with the 140 fork.
> 
> ...


WOW! Awesome bike. Gearing is a personal thing, just experiment to find what YOU like for YOUR trails. Personally, I would leave the bike as is. I would take the spacers out from under the stem for better cornering, but that is it.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna post mine...........but I need to whore up some post first :lol:


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, this pics is about a years old and I will get some better ones soon!










I'm still waiting for delivery on my RockShox Recon Gold RL fork for install.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> You got me all wrong Helmet. I ain't mad at you! I was just ranting about my overall experience and thoughts on this thread. Glad you are on my side.:thumbsup:


great to know it was a missunderstanding from my part. English is not my native language and I'm still learning a lot everyday.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

eurospek said:


> One of the hottest looking Chameleons that I've seen on here. :thumbsup:


I have to agree!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Hardtail 355 said:


> I wanna post mine...........but I need to whore up some post first :lol:


It helps to go into a random thread and just start insulting people.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIKIDOZAN (Sep 20, 2010)

Great bikes guys!


----------



## yayette (Aug 10, 2011)

*2011 Trek ELite 9.7 carbon*


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Working on a new project... pics coming soon


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd post my bike here but there is just too much flaming, bickering and too many labels being thrown around like they're all important. When I started "mountain biking" I was on my JCPenny 10 speed. After I broke that a few times I bought a really decent steel frame rigid 26" in '89 that I rode everywhere on slicks... I've ridden this same bike as a general purpose 'mountain bike' since I got it but got out of riding a number of years back. Now I've customized a new bike that I recently purchased as the modern equivalent of my old one. The new one is an carbon XC/Marathon bike with a 50mm DH stem, big knobbies and is definitely more bike than I should have. Anyway, I won't post that either here or in the XC section... I'm not a racer, I've rebuilt it to suit me and doesn't fit into any of these stupid categories that didn't exist when I started riding, nor does my bike really belong in any specific sub-forum. 

Nice to see pictures of other people's bikes though.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

xenophobe said:


> I'd post my bike here but there is just too much flaming, bickering and too many labels being thrown around like they're all important. When I started "mountain biking" I was on my JCPenny 10 speed. After I broke that a few times I bought a really decent steel frame rigid 26" in '89 that I rode everywhere on slicks... I've ridden this same bike as a general purpose 'mountain bike' since I got it but got out of riding a number of years back. Now I've customized a new bike that I recently purchased as the modern equivalent of my old one. The new one is an carbon XC/Marathon bike with a 50mm DH stem, big knobbies and is definitely more bike than I should have. Anyway, I won't post that either here or in the XC section... I'm not a racer, I've rebuilt it to suit me and doesn't fit into any of these stupid categories that didn't exist when I started riding, nor does my bike really belong in any specific sub-forum.
> 
> Nice to see pictures of other people's bikes though.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Eloquently put, Xeno. We oughtta insult each other less and ride the living hell out of our bikes a lot more. Maybe I'm idealistic, but I still think that if we all happened to meet up on a trail with our rides we'd all get along.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread was supposed to be less "deep" than this, actually. 

Back on Topic!:thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, right. Sorry for trying to mend some burned bridges. As you were! More pics!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Oh, right. Sorry for trying to mend some burned bridges. As you were! More pics!


LOL Pedalmunky my comment was in good mood  You don't remember me but I was posting up some opinions on the VP-59 pedals thread, with you. What are ya using now


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

I was replying in good cheer as well. We're all good. Damn these emoticon-tainted times, though. All the finer nuances of expression are growing rapidly extinct. But that's neither here nor there, I guess.

I rode clipped in this whole past season. Shimano PD-647s - best all-mountain pedals ever. 

More pics!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Shimano PD-647s - best all-mountain pedals ever.


You, traitor! You were supposed to use platform!

How was that tone


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Transition*

Here's my TransAM set up as a single speed-all mountain 










Same bike with different wheels, tires & fork.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

nice ride, Lowball.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Buster Bluth said:


> It helps to go into a random thread and just start insulting people.
> :thumbsup:


I think I will quote that and use it as a sig on my other forums :lol:


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just ordered this frame from the classifieds! will hopefully be built up sometime next week. pics will come!


----------



## Noosphere (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's mine :
Merida TFS Trail 700-D, the components have been changed rather radically though.
Highlights :
-Fork: DT Swiss XMM 120
-Drivetrain : 2x9 Shimano SLX
-Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
-Brakes: Magura Louise Carbon (203mm front, 180mm rear)
-Wheels: DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon
-Tires: Maxxis Advantage 2.25 front, Ardent 2.25 rear (tubeless)


The first picture is from two weeks ago, in all its muddy glory

The second picture is somewhat older : it still has 203/203 rotors and an Ardent/LarsenTT setup.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm intrigued by this DT Swiss fork... Looks like it's backwards... How is it??


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

gbosbiker said:


> just ordered this frame from the classifieds! will hopefully be built up sometime next week. pics will come!


what frame is that


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Lowball said:


> Here's my TransAM set up as a single speed-all mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lyrik/Kenda package looks like a killing machine... just gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

gbosbiker said:


> just ordered this frame from the classifieds! will hopefully be built up sometime next week. pics will come!


Sweet! Singlespeed maybe?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> what frame is that


*Stout *custom.

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/stout-bikes-676037.html


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

mojojojoaf said:


> Sweet! Singlespeed maybe?


not sure on the single speed. right now it will be 1x8. might single speed it in the future.



eurospek said:


> *Stout *custom.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/stout-bikes-676037.html


you got that right!


----------



## rafeq (Sep 8, 2011)

allot of great bikes here..very nice


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

Newb here.

My first bike, purchased it saturday.

2011 Hardrock disc 29er XL frame










In need of some aftermarket goodies, but firstly, a more experienced rider :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Helmetless said:


> The Lyrik/Kenda package looks like a killing machine... just gorgeous! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I loved that setup with all the matching green accents with the black metal-flake.  I actually started xc racing with that configuration 1st few races. People were like WTF is that thing up front!


----------



## IIITAK3NIII (Sep 15, 2011)

That Transition is the sex!


----------



## IIITAK3NIII (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's my Charge Duster HI 2010.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, coming back to the roots of the stuff... :lol:

This is the beginning of something big... bigger wheels aren't a paradox to be AMHT anymore.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*Raw Lizard*

'10 w 36 talas


----------



## ubermensch7 (Nov 2, 2011)

nice bike!


----------



## craigxxl (Nov 15, 2010)

Lowball, I like the Transition, very tidy single speed setup.


----------



## craigxxl (Nov 15, 2010)

My Evil Sov,









and some earlier close ups before making a few changes with Reverb and Lyriks


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice ride craig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree, that is a sweet f*&^ing ride.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Craigxxl! Sick mang! Reminds me of what my TransAm could look like "geared." :thumbsup:


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

This is one awesome looking bike.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

craigxxl said:


> My Evil Sov,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evil Sov rockin it!!!!!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Airborne*

After 12 yrs she still gets the job done.
New decals from Velo in California.


----------



## weaver84 (Dec 12, 2006)

*ON ONE 456c*

Just built, coming over from full squish=)


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^^ Very nice.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Trek 6000... A few years old but has treated me well


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

My Soul.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

weaver84 said:


> Just built, coming over from full squish=)


Nice looking! Would you say those bars are more blue or Turquoise?

MTBP


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

pedalmunky said:


> That Cotic Soul is perfect, honourablegeorge. Just perfect.


I thought so too - but I have a set of Crest wheels and some revelations to go onto it......


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

That Cotic Soul is perfect, honourablegeorge. Just perfect.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> That Cotic Soul is perfect, honourablegeorge. Just perfect.


+1... i´m droolin´


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

my five-o


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, that's nice! I almost built one of those...I'm regretting my decision now.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW dude how tall are you?!? That Kona is HUGE! And awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## weaver84 (Dec 12, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> Nice looking! Would you say those bars are more blue or Turquoise?
> 
> MTBP


The bars are definitely blue, but it is lighter/brighter than the end caps on the fork. Chromag has a pretty good pic of their anodized colors on the web site. They are super wide, probably end up trimming them down.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Wow, that's nice! I almost built one of those...I'm regretting my decision now.


thx


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> WOW dude how tall are you?!? That Kona is HUGE! And awesome :thumbsup:


thx.

right, i am a knuckle draggin 6'4" humanoid


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it a 20"?


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

yes, yes it is a 20".


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen the Five-O in bliue. What year is it?


----------



## 2milemark (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gary Fisher Hardtail*

I have a 2009 Gary fisher Marlin disc, after riding about 4 months i upgraded to a 1x9 drive train, which is great. My next upgrade will probably be wider bars/shorter stem, but also looking at a new fork. I've got a dart 2, which gets the job done. Should a look for something coil, like a pike, with a 20mm maxle and change the wheelset? Or should I look for an air fork like the rockshox reba or a fox talas 32 with a 9mm skewer? I usually ride all mountain with some light downhill and the occasional xc.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

eurospek said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the Five-O in bliue. What year is it?


Rode my five-o a few seasons, then decided to strip, repaint. A shade darker of the 2007 Stinky Blue.


----------



## scabbyass (Feb 11, 2007)

*HT fun !*

I have had mine for about a month now and it is just an awesome bike everywhere !


----------



## Paska67 (Nov 29, 2010)

My only bike :thumbsup:


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

My Carbon HT Merida


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

Heres my Ragley Troof. Having some isues with the fork so still not going yet


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Yelli Screamy*

My new Canfield Yelli Screamy

Frame: Canfield Yelli Screamy
Fork: 2010 Marzocchi Micro Ti 44 29"
Brakes: Avid Elixr 5s 185mm front, 160mm rear
Cranks: Truvative Descendant
Front Derailleur: none
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
Pedals:Shimano SPD 590 or soemthing
Stem: Truvative Holzfeller
Handlebar: Chromag OS bars
Seatpost: Truvative Holzfeller
Saddle: WTB something
Cassette: Sram 
Headset: Cane Creek
Grips: Lizard Skin lock-ons
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.55 front, Geaux Saguraro 2.2 back
Wheels: Stans Flow rims, Hope hubs
Weight: approximately 26lbs


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

luvnit said:


> Heres my Ragley Troof. Having some isues with the fork so still not going yet


DUDE!!!! Your Troof is a f****n` wet dream! :yikes:
More pics please! Love the Ragley Troof, wanna se more!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome Yelli!!!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

luvnit said:


> Heres my Ragley Troof. Having some isues with the fork so still not going yet


please a riding report ASAP! also components list pretty please!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

luvnit said:


> Heres my Ragley Troof. Having some isues with the fork so still not going yet


BTW that rear break line, looks really weird:skep:


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

Front derailluer SLX FD-M667
Rear derailluer Saint M810 GS
Shifters Saint M810
Chain Shimano HG73
Cassette SLX HG80 11/28T
Pedals Wellgo Magnesium M111
Cranks Saint M810
Chainrings Blackspire 26/38T
Blackspire Stinger chain device
Sunline V1 bashgaurd 40T (might swap this out for a smaller one as causes probs with front derailluer)
Front Wheel DT Swiss 5.1D rim on speacialised stout 20mm hub
Real Wheel sunringle MTX33 welded rim on sunringle lawwill 12mm hub
Tubes Schwarble freeride
Tires Front Maxxis HighRoller 2.35 Rear WTB Prowler XT 2.3 
Headset Chris King one point five reducer
Seat post J&L Titanium 
Seat WTB Rocket
Stem Point One Racining Split Second 50mm ltd edition nickle plated "BLING BLING"
Handle Bar Gravity 777
Fork White Bros fluid 140
I could of got a bar/stem combo for a lot cheaper but I dont care cos they look sooo pimp that its gotta make my riding better.
The fork currently has the rebound knob broken off in the damper but im trying to get a second hand fork to do while i hopefully get it fixed. Maybe a Pike or fox 36. The stanchons are only sitting in the lowers for photos and fork has no air or oil. As well as having two crown races on it  (surprised no eagle eyes spotted that one.
So as you could imagine im hanging to ride this setup seeing as I paid for the frame in July but all I can report is it feels comfy when I sit on it untill the fork colapses


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh and brakes are avid elixir r sl and i mounted the hose that way to lose some extra hose until i take to shop to have shortened and bleed. Im assuming you can buy connections to change the angle the hose leaves the calaper so i can run under top tube with the other cables


----------



## craigxxl (Nov 15, 2010)

Luvnit, that is nice build. It's the first time I've seen one built up. The rear brake hose routing is a bit odd and even when shortened begs to be snagged on something.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

luvnit said:


> Front derailluer SLX FD-M667
> Rear derailluer Saint M810 GS
> Shifters Saint M810
> Chain Shimano HG73
> ...


those frames are long travel fork capable, maybe you should try a RS Domain, they come in 160 and 180mm and can find them in Ebay really cheap.....


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just built her up a few hours ago. havent gotten her on a trail yet though. it needs a few things here and there, but its basically set.

oh and yes, it is single speed 

downhill mode














uphill mode


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

luvnit said:


> Oh and brakes are avid elixir r sl and i mounted the hose that way to lose some extra hose until i take to shop to have shortened and bleed. Im assuming you can buy connections to change the angle the hose leaves the calaper so i can run under top tube with the other cables


I gotta admit dude...if I weren't running a 35mm Spank Spike stem and not addicted to HiRise barz....your bar / stem setup is freakin' eye-candy and would be mine!:thumbsup:


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

You can run the hose straight out along the chain stays and then the down tube but i prefer to keep the hose under the top tube with the other cables if I can. Its good to have the option anyhow.
An other thing I'd like to add is the paint is not as bright and a little darker then appears in the photo, almost a little maroon. It looks realy nice and I only noticed one defect which was a bit of crap under paint on the seat tube and one of the welds was a bit ugly. But hey its a mtb and hopefully it will be covered in dirt and mud soon


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

luvnit said:


> You can run the hose straight out along the chain stays and then the down tube but i prefer to keep the hose under the top tube with the other cables if I can. Its good to have the option anyhow.
> An other thing I'd like to add is the paint is not as bright and a little darker then appears in the photo, almost a little maroon. It looks realy nice and I only noticed one defect which was a bit of crap under paint on the seat tube and one of the welds was a bit ugly. But hey its a mtb and hopefully it will be covered in dirt and mud soon


what size is it? and how tall are you? ....thats 'one' of my dream frames.....:thumbsup:


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

lokomonkey said:


> what size is it? and how tall are you? ....thats 'one' of my dream frames.....:thumbsup:


Its 17inch and im somewhere around 5 11, 6 ft. Making a bit of ground with the fork, just need a couple of replacement bolts to arrive and it'll be going


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

painted and updated a bit.

chromag jin-gypsy medium
rs lyrik rc2 dh taperd solo air 150mm
canecreek forty headset for tapered column 
chromag osx 780 bar, hi-fi 50mm stem
sram x0, xx drivetrain 11-36t and brakeset 180mm
hammerschmidt AM
shimano dx pedals
rs reverb seatpost
chromag moon seat, seat QR
maxxis minion exo 2.5 front, ardent exo 2.4 back
northshorebillet diskbrake adaptors
33.5 lbs or 15kg

























filed down from 30.9 to 30.0








that's all you need


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Ammm are you Jinya Nishiwaki?


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

oh wow internet, and yes.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

jin0824 said:


> oh wow internet, and yes.


Amazing! Glad to see you painted your ride. She deserved it :thumbsup:


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

jin0824 said:


> painted and updated a bit.
> 
> chromag jin-gypsy medium
> rs lyrik rc2 dh taperd solo air 150mm
> ...


that is one gorgeous bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah it is IMO the best AMHT in the world


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Killer whip. I like the MacGuyver'd chain keeper on the Hammerschmidt. Also, I never noticed you ride clipped in.

You sure put that thing through its paces, that's for sure. Thanks for sharing it with everyone.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Helmetless said:


> yeah it is IMO the best AMHT in the world


+1111

I love it. Especially with the new paint. Chromag should offer that shade. 

BTW, what wheelset you using?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Where do you guys find these color ano disc adaptors?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Where do you guys find these color ano disc adaptors?


Disk Brake Adapters : North Shore Billet


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Thx!!


----------



## jin0824 (May 28, 2009)

hadley hubs laced with mavic 321, dt spokes and brass nipples.

I found SPDs are better for any kind of riding except hitting big stuff, especially for ht. I sure will swap them to flats when I do something big but just don't really have a chance right now.
cheers guys!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, you guys wanna see this rig in action??

Jin-Gypsy promotion on Vimeo
hardtail downhill in whistler - YouTube

This bike is freakkking legendary!!!


----------



## mtbtrdtalus40 (Nov 17, 2011)

2011 Raleigh Talus 4.0 LG Frame (Pewter)
1. Bomber 22 RLO Fork
2. Easton Parts
a.EA50 Stem
b.EA50 Handlebar
c.EA50 Seatpost
3. WTB
a. GTO Grips
b. Velociraptor Comp Tire
c. Pure V Race Saddle
Coming Soon:
1.Easton EA70 Wheels
2.10x2
3. Crank Brothers Candy X pedals.
4. Upgraded brake system


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

jin0824 said:


>


Sick. My AM bomber hardtail is going to be set up very similarly. How's the DHF/Ardent combo ride?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

jin0824 said:


> painted and updated a bit.
> 
> chromag jin-gypsy medium
> rs lyrik rc2 dh taperd solo air 150mm
> ...


DUDE!!!!!

You're Jinya? You're a flippin' legend! You are my ammunition against the hardtail haters.

Respect!:thumbsup:


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Why doesn't Chromag have the Gypsy on their site, was it discontinued or another frame take its place?


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

bitewerks said:


> Why doesn't Chromag have the Gypsy on their site, was it discontinued or another frame take its place?


Kind of.. I believe the Stylus and Monk came out of the Gypsy. Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Ammm are you Jinya Nishiwaki?


WOW! The Master has shown himself to his subjects. All you haters take a good look at the Master's bike. Jinya IS the definition of AMHT. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Rhinofly (Aug 30, 2010)

weaver84 said:


> Just built, coming over from full squish=)


I am thinking of building up one of these 456 carbon frames as well. Is that fork a 140mm? What do you think of the handling?


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> Hey, you guys wanna see this rig in action??
> 
> Jin-Gypsy promotion on Vimeo
> hardtail downhill in whistler - YouTube
> ...


All of his videos are excellant & it's amazing whether he is or not, all of them make me think he's riding ALONE all the time.

Chromag would probably do well bringing back the Gypsy frame. Limited production signed by Jinya...


----------



## pongky (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's my Transition Trans AM with 110-150mm RS Sektor. Sorry for the low-res pics

Take a rest after a long climb


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## weaver84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rhinofly said:


> I am thinking of building up one of these 456 carbon frames as well. Is that fork a 140mm? What do you think of the handling?


That is a 36 @ its full 160mm. The handling has suprised me at how quick it is for how slack the front end is. I don't know how to describe it, but the bike turns very sharp... some of this may be credited to the 50mm stem? The bike rides very stable though and I've been amazed at how smooth it is. I'm assuming this is the characteristics of the carbon, but it's the first carbon frame I've owned so I don't have much to compare it with.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


> Kind of.. I believe the Stylus and Monk came out of the Gypsy. Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


 Stylus came out about 5 years ago.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Enduramil said:


> Stylus came out about 5 years ago.


 Yeah, but hasn't the Gypsy been gone at least that long?


----------



## Fevercrash (Dec 3, 2010)

Here comes my Santa Cruz Chameleon...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^^ Very nice^^^^^


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*New Hope Flow wheelset and converted to tubeless*

Just made a couple of new changes to the bike. Figured i would share.

Frame 16in Ragley mmmbop
Front derailluer Sram X9
Rear derailluer Sram X9
Shifters Sram X9
Chain Sram PC 991
Cassette PG980 9 speed
Pedals Xpedo
Cranks Stylo 3.3 Team
Front Wheel Stan Flow rim on Hope Pro2 Evo 20mm 
Real Wheel Stan Flow rim on Hope Pro2 Evo 135 QR
Front Tire: 2.4 Mutano Raptor Race running tubeless
Rear Tire: 2.35 Kenda Small Block 8 running tubeless
Headset Fat Pig 1.5
Seat post Titec Pluto 31.6 
Collar Salsa QR
Grips ODI
Brakes 185mm BB7 front and back
Seat no name i had sitting in my house (next purchase is this)
Stem 1.5 AKA 
Handle Bar Hussefelt 685mm
Fork Rockshox Revelation 1.5 U-Turn air

Weight: 27.5 lbs


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

That video of Jinya is incredible. Nice to see what is actually possible if you have the skill.

My "All Mountain" bike.



















frame: Orange prestige
hubs/headset: king
rims: Mavic 819
crankset: XT
derailleur: ultegra
fork: 120mm Reba 15mm thru axle
rear axle: 10mm Hadley
seatpost: USE
stem/seat post collar: Thomson
handlebar: 31.8 Mary
brakes: Avid Elixir 9
shifter: XTR
Tires: Schawlbe Hans Demph (tubeless)
pedals: XTR
seat: Selle Flite
Chainguard: Truvative
chain keeper: NGear Jumpstop


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Stanton Slackline*

Just built this up today:


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

THAT is a nice frame and bike build.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Blksocks


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel that the head Angle acheived on this bike brings it into the AMHT catagory, it sure feels like an AMHT. The fork has an incredibly low A/C for it's travel, and that mixied with a mid 90's frame designed around a 45mm travel fork makes for some nice handling on the trail. What do you people think? I literally threw this together from spare parts in my backyard yesterday.
1994 GT Karakoram.
























Parts List:
Fork: 1998 Manitou Xvert T 120mm (I think) 
Wheelset: Sun Rhynolite with XT hubs
Tires: WTB Prowler MX 2.5 front, Intense DH 2.35 rear
Brakes: Noname Junk
Levers: Noname Tektro
Bars: FSA Gravity Maximus
Grips: ESI Chunky
Stem: Noname
Cassette: 18t
Crankset: Truvativ fived 32t
Pedals: Wellgo DH
Seatpost: Noname
Saddle: Wtb Rocket V

Weight: about 32lbs (has thorn resistant tubes)


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Just J said:


> Just built this up today:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


Sick bike dude!!

In my personal and discussable opinion, I would run a shorter stem and would change the angle of that low-nosed seatpost. But otherwise it is really nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Well...since the 1994 GT is a steel bike, I'd take it to a metal shop and weld a gusset between the TT / HT / DT


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> Sick bike dude!!
> 
> In my personal and discussable opinion, I would run a shorter stem and would change the angle of that low-nosed seatpost. But otherwise it is really nicely done. :thumbsup:


Thank you! 

The seat post has now been adjusted (as well as cables fitted etc etc) and I will probably swap out the stem soon too as it does look and feel pretty long...


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

I bought my soul a week or two before the Slackline appeared. Had a little touch of buyer's remorse when I saw it.... I tell myself it would have been too small for me anyway.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I have had both the Soul Cycles Hooligan and Dillinger, both great bikes. I'm 6ft and the 18" Slackline does seem to fit me perfectly though, so far, so happy!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> I feel that the head Angle acheived on this bike brings it into the AMHT catagory, it sure feels like an AMHT. The fork has an incredibly low A/C for it's travel, and that mixied with a mid 90's frame designed around a 45mm travel fork makes for some nice handling on the trail. What do you people think? I literally threw this together from spare parts in my backyard yesterday.


AM Hardtails are about much more than slack head angles. Thats a beautiful frame but you're really doing it an injustice throwing a late 90s DH fork on it. Putting a longer travel fork, shorter stem, and wider bars on an XC bike does not make it an AMHT.

For the record, I've also got a 94 Karakoram (singlespeed too!) and put a 410mm rigid fork on it (factory would have been 395ish) and the bike just rips the downhills even with a 140mm stem. Also built with spare parts I had on hand :thumbsup:









Here's mine with my buddy's Shova ST. I can _almost_ keep up with him on the downhills and it's really just confidence and not the bike that is holding me back.

The Karakorams had short top tubes and were designed around a 120-140mm stem and short travel or rigid fork. I'm pretty sure they had a 69-70 degree head angle from the factory, meaning I'm sitting around a 68 and you're probably in the low 60s with 50-60mm more suspension than the frame is designed around.

It's a confidence inspiring descender even set up as it should be, do yourself a favor and buy a 1x1 fork for the bike, you wont regret it.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I will have some new pics next week.

Last week I installed a '12 Rock Shox Recon Gold RL and Cane Creek headset

Next week - '12 Code Rs (front-200mm and rear-180)......I can't wait..............to be able to stop on a dime, and give back .09!!!!!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> AM Hardtails are about much more than slack head angles. Thats a beautiful frame but you're really doing it an injustice throwing a late 90s DH fork on it. Putting a longer travel fork, shorter stem, and wider bars on an XC bike does not make it an AMHT.
> 
> For the record, I've also got a 94 Karakoram (singlespeed too!) and put a 410mm rigid fork on it (factory would have been 395ish) and the bike just rips the downhills even with a 140mm stem. Also built with spare parts I had on hand :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Okay, then someone enlighten me, if a slack headangle on a strong 4130 frame isn't AMHT then what exactly is? And as for the short top tube, it sure doesnt feel short to me even with the 60mm stem. Just because a frame wasn't originally designed for this purpose, doesnt mean that it does not fall into the catagory. I'm not trying to be an ass or anything, I just don't understand what the real difference is.

Oh and btw, the manitou fork has a very low A/C for the amount of travel it has, about as long as an average 80mm fork, so the head angle is around 67 or so.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Slack geometry is part of it, being stupidly overbuilt is part of it, clearance for 2.3-2.5" tires is part of it. Lower bottom brackets and longer top tubes (with shorter stems) and longer chainstays are part of it as well. 

The Karakoram was GT's 2nd to top of the line XC racing hardtail in the 90s. It was built to be light, comfortable and climb well. It has the exact same geometry as the old Zaskars which were ridden to several world cup victories back in the day. I'd imagine the bike would be quite sketchy if you put a standard 395mm fork on it as most vintage MTBs are. 

I'm not saying its a bad bike, it's just not built hardy enough for most of the AM hooliganism. You took a great climbing bike and made a chopper out of it.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I echo that the GT isn't an AMHT. This is why I mentioned a gusset earlier. It's not technically a "strong 4130 frame". It's just a 4130 frame. I wouldn't do any 4' drops on it. I would all day long on a proper AMHT.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> Slack geometry is part of it, being stupidly overbuilt is part of it, clearance for 2.3-2.5" tires is part of it. Lower bottom brackets and longer top tubes (with shorter stems) and longer chainstays are part of it as well.
> 
> The Karakoram was GT's 2nd to top of the line XC racing hardtail in the 90s. It was built to be light, comfortable and climb well. It has the exact same geometry as the old Zaskars which were ridden to several world cup victories back in the day. I'd imagine the bike would be quite sketchy if you put a standard 395mm fork on it as most vintage MTBs are.
> 
> I'm not saying its a bad bike, it's just not built hardy enough for most of the AM hooliganism. You took a great climbing bike and made a chopper out of it.


As far as being stupidly overbuilt, How does the on-one 456 stack up to that? seems just as built as as the karakoram. Has the clearance for fatty tires, With low bottom brackets, I seem to hear both ways, some people want low bb height for a more upright riding position, and some want a higher one for ground clearance. I also hear it going both ways with chainstays, long for stability, short for quick handling.

Not to nitpick, but it was the 3rd to top of the line. Don't forget about the Xizang. I wouldn't say it feels choppered, as I said, the A/C is about that of an 80mm fork, which is what gave me the idea to build it in the first place.

So really, not being any less overbuilt than an on one 456, having slack head angles and large clearance, and the other aspects that classify an AMHT being up to preference, What really sets it apart as far as geometry?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Argument belongs else where. He built it, he rides it, and he can do w/e he wants with it. Arguments need to stay out of the picture threads.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Buggyr333 said:


> As far as being stupidly overbuilt, How does the on-one 456 stack up to that? seems just as built as as the karakoram. Has the clearance for fatty tires, With low bottom brackets, I seem to hear both ways, some people want low bb height for a more upright riding position, and some want a higher one for ground clearance. I also hear it going both ways with chainstays, long for stability, short for quick handling.
> 
> Not to nitpick, but it was the 3rd to top of the line. Don't forget about the Xizang. I wouldn't say it feels choppered, as I said, the A/C is about that of an 80mm fork, which is what gave me the idea to build it in the first place.
> 
> So really, not being any less overbuilt than an on one 456, having slack head angles and large clearance, and the other aspects that classify an AMHT being up to preference, What really sets it apart as far as geometry?


Really kinda beating a dead horse here. I mean, if you think it's a pink dinosaur, who am I to argue.:madman:

To dissect it though:

1. Horizontal top tube. AM riding is not just traversing trails over a variety of terrain. That's what a "trail bike" is for. A sloping top tube is for the times when you're shredding the gnar and you don't quite land it right, rail it right, or hop it right. Gives the junk room to breathe when you put your feet down on chunky terrain.

2. No disc tabs. Linear pull brakes will fade on hard-ballin' downhills. (not being a disc snob...just being completely sincere)

3. SS AM bikes are out there, but the definition of All Mountain is something that you can shred the crap out of it OTW down...but still gut it to the top. A burly trail would have to be hike-a-biked on a SS

4. Tubes on the GT won't be as stout. Just b/c the bike is made of 4130, doesn't mean that the tubes are the same thickness as something like a 456 or TransAm.

5. Gussets? You got none.

6. You've got yourself a 17y.o. frame there. It should be ridden gingerly on XC trails and enjoyed as the retro relic that it is. GT bikes are awesome. Your frame is very cool, but nothing I would trust to ride aggressively.

#6 is the most important point.

The fork on that frame is just a joke. I won't even go into that. It's a cool retro fork, don't get me wrong...but it's not a good match.

Here's kind of some examples of the stages of hardtails:

Cross Country:









Trail bike:









All Mountain:









Freeride:









You can split AM into two categories, like AMTrail and AMFreeride...I've seen that before. 
Kinda like a Komodo with a PIKE and a lighter build like mine versus my old setup with the same Komodo frame, but with a Domain 318 and a heavier setup. Both setups are very effective for their intended use.

Or you can axe FR into FR and FRLight.
Like a Vagrant with a Marz 66 and 2.5" gnarmeats / Saint versus a Vagrant with a Fox 36 and 2.35's / XT.

It's really annoying and a shame that marketing has done this to biking, but you have to admit it...it's also kinda nice. There are so many different classifications out there now that you are assured to find yourself a bike that will fit your exact style of riding w/o having to build it from scratch. You may need a minor tweak here or there, but for the most part...your ideal bike exists on some showroom floor somewhere.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Some great class up there


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd like to take a moment to reflect on how flipping cool this thread has become. Barring a few scattered trail bikes here and there...this is probably one of my most favorite threads on the net. (and I'm a mod on a different forum, LOL)


----------



## beatkeeper1 (Jul 21, 2010)

boosting the post count, awesome pictures gotta love the lime green frames


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

All Mountain:









Needs knobby tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Didn't even notice the K-Rads...good catch. Other than that...it's where it needs to be.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> SS AM bikes are out there, but the definition of All Mountain is something that you can shred the crap out of it OTW down...but still gut it to the top. A burly trail would have to be hike-a-biked on a SS


I never had to "hike-a-biked" my 7" SS up hill...


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanksgiving*

Today I just want to give thanks for all the extraneous, myriad marketing categories we have now for mountain bikes, and for all my fellow pedantic bike geeks who wish for even more.

My holiday wish is that we may someday all find ourselves at the start of a really fun trail, preferably in Colorado or Utah, on all our wildly different hardtails, and ride fast and hard. I bet nobody would get flat-out dropped, nobody's frame would snap, nobody would give a damn about what 'type' of bike anyone else was riding, and everybody would have a helluva lotta fun.

All mountain bikes are all-mountain bikes. (It's worth repeating)


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yeah: MOAR PICS!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanksgiving*

As I am Chilean and I don't live "there" (which actually means here lol) I totally forgot the thanksgiving day. Would like to say thanks to everyone who helped me build my dreams, oh yeah, material dreams, but part of something bigger, which is GREAT TIME RIDING!

Happy thanksgiving day! (how "cursi" it sounds)


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> As I am Chilean and I don't live "there" (which actually means here lol) I totally forgot the thanksgiving day. Would like to say thanks to everyone who helped me build my dreams, oh yeah, material dreams, but part of something bigger, which is GREAT TIME RIDING!
> 
> Happy thanksgiving day! (how "cursi" it sounds)


No entendí si sos chileno y no vivís en USA o si no vivís en Chile, o si sos de USA y te gusta el chili? jaja saludos de Uruguay, esta bueno ver un sudamericano que comparte la pasión (si sos de chile y estás en chile tenes mtb para rato) :thumbsup:

I guess happy thanksgiving! Although in my country we don´t celebrate. and... MORE AM HT PICS!


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

My new vagrant. Ask for detailed specs. What do you guys think. Changes you would make?








My-Vagrant Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com
Pictures


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> No entendí si sos chileno y no vivís en USA o si no vivís en Chile, o si sos de USA y te gusta el chili? jaja saludos de Uruguay, esta bueno ver un sudamericano que comparte la pasión (si sos de chile y estás en chile tenes mtb para rato) :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess happy thanksgiving! Although in my country we don´t celebrate. and... MORE AM HT PICS!


"sudacas" a la carga! soy de Peru, y vivo aca, o sea ''alla''....afortunadamente el mtb en el sudeste norteamericano es todo el ano :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Transition Bikes!!! said:


> My new vagrant. Ask for detailed specs. What do you guys think. Changes you would make?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slam that stem!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

lokomonkey said:


> "sudacas" a la carga! soy de Peru, y vivo aca, o sea ''alla''....afortunadamente el mtb en el sudeste norteamericano es todo el ano :thumbsup:


Lo bueno es que tenemos excelentes trails que podrían superar muchos "secret spots" norteamericanos  Sintámonos afortunados de ser sudamericanos! Saludos, hermanos!

Three guys from the south here:thumbsup: maybe we can share some pics in a dedicated thread showing our trails and the stuff we do. I know there's this guy from Ecaudor who has posted some pics of his orange Trans AM too. Luigiguieto maybe? Just correct me if I am wrong on his name


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

my finished ride. i posted a week or so ago, but i got the final setup now and man its fun and it rips on the trails. 

stout "phantom"
05 888rc 170mm with direct mount stem 
rhynolite to redline hub with minion dhf 2.5 2 ply
sunlite single track to shimano xt hub with minion dhf 2.3 single ply
stolen team bmx cranks with 36t poverty sprocket
cheap kmc chain
shimano saint front brake with avid g3 203mm rotor
avid bb5 rear brake with avid lever and avid g3 203mm rotor
origin 8 single speed kit with 16t cog
odyssey trail mix pedals
race face atlas bars
ks i850 dropper post
wtb speedv seat

weight: could care less


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a rocket. Had a blast on it today. Simple and speedy


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice lookin bike


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

TransAM looks sexy, and that Chameleon looks woohaa


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Helmetless said:


> TransAM looks sexy, and that Chameleon looks woohaa


Thanks! Love my TransAM. Simple bike, but tons of fun. Riding everything with it and it just comes back for more.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Transition Bikes!!! said:


> My new vagrant. Ask for detailed specs. What do you guys think. Changes you would make?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow dude that vagrant is stupid nice!!! :thumbsup:
i´m droolin´


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

So, anybody wanna tell these guys they're not really riding all-mountain hardtails?

Lars N Bars gets Klunking on Vimeo

I've got a feeling they're too busy having fun to know that they apparently have no business being out there on those bikes, God bless 'em.

Awright, I'll quit baiting you guys now. Hate me if you want, but click on the link - it really is an awesome vid.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> So, anybody wanna tell these guys they're not really riding all-mountain hardtails?
> 
> Lars N Bars gets Klunking on Vimeo
> 
> ...


Give it up dude.:yawn:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my 29er AMHT, Lobba. Today I took her to a 1h ride to my nearest trail and I can't lie... it feels like a fullie!! It makes it easy over there. It really does. Only complaint: a bit clumsy front tire on corners; the low BB helps a lot, though.

Sorry for the garage shots, I know some of you would demand pics in her real environment but I was so excited to take this ride that I forgot the camera at home


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice 29ERHT


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Lookin' good, Helmetless. That thing looks lethal.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, and hey bluevag, didja watch the vid? It's from our boys at Transition. Despite our philosophical differences, I think we can agree that the riding is rad.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Oh, and hey bluevag, didja watch the vid? It's from our boys at Transition. Despite our philosophical differences, I think we can agree that the riding is rad.


Awesome video, just awesome. But IMO the vid is only demonstrating that when you have the right skills, you just don't worry on what bike you're using (?) And throw yourself over everything on a rigid bike (?). I wouldn't choose those bikes because I don't have the skills and don't have the time to practice enough, too. Hoping not to start... another "to be or not to be" discussion about bikes and its riders :drumroll:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

I just thought it was a cool clip. Which just happened to prove my point: namely, that trying to classify a hardtail mountain bike - as 'freeride' or 'xc trail' or 'all-mountain' or whatever - is infinitely less important than actually riding said bike down a mountain. Honestly. That's all I was trying to say.

So how's that Paradox? That thing looks killer - I don't think I've seen a 29er with a rear wheel tucked in that short. Extra points for you for matching up the seatpost clamp, headset spacer, AND water bottle bolts. 'The secret is you got to co-ordinate!'


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> I just thought it was a cool clip. Which just happened to prove my point: namely, that trying to classify a hardtail mountain bike - as 'freeride' or 'xc trail' or 'all-mountain' or whatever - is infinitely less important than actually riding said bike down a mountain. Honestly. That's all I was trying to say.


Man, you're right. Every year there's a damn new techie attachment to what is already invented, to make a psychological work into your brain thinking the next step is always better. And no doubt that's working. And I know all of it, but I still like it, I can't be hypocrite. But riding is and always must be the main thing.



pedalmunky said:


> So how's that Paradox? That thing looks killer - I don't think I've seen a 29er with a rear wheel tucked in that short. Extra points for you for matching up the seatpost clamp, headset spacer, AND water bottle bolts. 'The secret is you got to co-ordinate!'


Thanks, I just need to ride more on it to know deeply what this is made of, but for now I am sure I'll be pleased. The dark side of the force is tempting me with a rear Chris King hub in mango colour, but I'll make more riding to destroy the current rear wheel first!!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> Here's my 29er AMHT, Lobba. Today I took her to a 1h ride to my nearest trail and I can't lie... it feels like a fullie!! It makes it easy over there. It really does. Only complaint: a bit clumsy front tire on corners; the low BB helps a lot, though.
> 
> Sorry for the garage shots, I know some of you would demand pics in her real environment but I was so excited to take this ride that I forgot the camera at home


Fuggin' sick Helmet. People may argue about weather a 9er can be an AMHT but your bike proves it! Nice rig!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> I just thought it was a cool clip. Which just happened to prove my point: namely, that trying to classify a hardtail mountain bike - as 'freeride' or 'xc trail' or 'all-mountain' or whatever - is infinitely less important than actually riding said bike down a mountain. Honestly. That's all I was trying to say.
> 
> Classifying a specific bike is what this whole thread is about. Stop trying to change it. Just be cool, man.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

pedalmunky said:


> That thing looks killer - I don't think I've seen a 29er with a rear wheel tucked in that short.


Seriously. What's the CS length on that beast? (Could look it up, but too lazy).


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Berkley said:


> Seriously. What's the CS length on that beast? (Could look it up, but too lazy).


BansheeBikes says it is 16.8" (43.5cm). Actually the front derailleur cable is less than 1 cm away from the rear tire.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Heather858 said:


> '06 Kona Scrap.
> Stock, except for grips and roach chainstay guard.
> Oh, and pirate bandaid cable rub protector.
> 
> Not worth photographing


We want to see it


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Heather858 said:


> '06 Kona Scrap.
> Stock, except for grips and roach chainstay guard.
> Oh, and pirate bandaid cable rub protector.
> 
> Not worth photographing


Any bike that's loved and rode is worth seeing, post it up!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


>


what length is this fork?

I want to replicate the handling of my scott with this frame... but going from an 80mm forked Dj bike to this is tricky.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow... You're talking about increasing travel differences of 80mm! Won't your BB be overly high?


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

Agwan said:


> what length is this fork?
> 
> I want to replicate the handling of my scott with this frame... but going from an 80mm forked Dj bike to this is tricky.


that's 160mm.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Wow... You're talking about increasing travel differences of 80mm! Won't your BB be overly high?


no...

I want to make a Medium Santa Cruz Chameleon handle like my medium 2007 scott voltage YZ-1.

It has a 80mm fork,


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

my Chameleon is Medium.
no problem with a 160mm. u should try it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice review...

Chromag Aperture Hardtail - Tested - Pinkbike.com


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol, this is an old thread but here goes mine. 2012 Felt Nine Sport









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

afiqikhwan said:


> my Chameleon is Medium.
> no problem with a 160mm. u should try it.


Its a pretty awesome frame. I imagine there is no problem with any of the approved lengths...

I am trying to figure out how to replicate handling. nothing to do with problems. Just... looking for certain handling characteristics...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

torreyaz said:


> Lol, this is an old thread but here goes mine. 2012 Felt Nine Sport


Not an old thread, not an AM bike. The thread was started eyons ago, but stays very current. Your bike is very nice, but an XCTrail bike which differs from AM.:thumbsup: Dig the color though!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Nice review...
> 
> Chromag Aperture Hardtail - Tested - Pinkbike.com


Something that pricey should come with replaceable hangers.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Not an old thread, not an AM bike. The thread was started eyons ago, but stays very current. Your bike is very nice, but an XCTrail bike which differs from AM.:thumbsup: Dig the color though!


^true

But looking at the forums it does seems pretty logical why so many XC bikes end up being posted here. This thread is in the AM forum, but it doesn't say "the AM hardtail thread" Just "hardtail thread". If you search for hardtail's this thread comes up both in mtbr search and google pretty easy. And it is very active so it comes up at the top of the page for many people just casually checking out mtbr forums. (and the A in AM means this forum itself is at the top) Plus, and I think this is a huge part, there isn't an actual XC thread to even post in. There's the weight weenies forum, the XC racing and training forum, and the beginners forum. But no place for your average XC or trail bike to go. Plus this is the only hardtail sticky I saw doing a quick look.

Add in that there is ambiguity in the AM category to start with. FR is pretty definied, and XC is pretty defined. But this category spans "more than XC but less than FR/DH", which is a pretty huge swath of bikes and very much up to the user. People talk about their being trail bikes, and the term is refered to quite often. But you don't see that term as a category in mtbr or pinkbike, etc.

People keep spouting that a XC bike can't be an AM bike. But then nobody says that when someone posts up a SC Chameleon with a burly build... And although they have tweaked the geo for longer forks, that bike has been around way longer than the AM category.  Such behavior confuses and skews the issue. And in the regular AM picture thread that has mostly dual suspension you don't see people getting flamed for posting XC bikes with longer forks, shorter stems, bigger tires and heavier components. Plus that's how the whole AM category got created, people making their XC bikes more burly. Obviously today there are ton's of bike with specific geometry for AM, (like that super sweet Cromag I posted a link to) but it didn't start that way.

I'm not saying the Niner posted above is an AM bike, just that I can understand why so many XC bikes end up here... :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the reason some of us get so fired up is because the AMHT rider is a different breed. I live in North Georgia and I can honestly say I have only even seen 2 other AMHT's around these parts. The AMHT clan is small but really believes in what they are doing. I think the mindset is similar to the singlespeed rider. On the trail (and this thread!) I am very vocal about trying to spread the AMHT gospel, but some people just don't get it. I think the newbs that post XC bikes are doing it for the reasons stiingya says. On the other hand, I do not understand why others continue to say that any old bike is an AMHT. Beefy frame, big fork. This is the minimum requirement to be in the club.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

Blue- I'm AMHT and I live outside ATL. Nice to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

SouthernVelo said:


> Blue- I'm AMHT and I live outside ATL. Nice to hear I'm not alone.


Awesome! GA crew representing here - I live down in Candler Park, work in Buckhead and play in East Atlanta.

I'm without a good hardtail right now but hopefully will have my new bike built up by the end of January.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

stiingya said:


> ^true
> 
> But looking at the forums it does seems pretty logical why so many XC bikes end up being posted here. This thread is in the AM forum, but it doesn't say "the AM hardtail thread" Just "hardtail thread". If you search for hardtail's this thread comes up both in mtbr search and google pretty easy. And it is very active so it comes up at the top of the page for many people just casually checking out mtbr forums. (and the A in AM means this forum itself is at the top) Plus, and I think this is a huge part, there isn't an actual XC thread to even post in. There's the weight weenies forum, the XC racing and training forum, and the beginners forum. But no place for your average XC or trail bike to go. Plus this is the only hardtail sticky I saw doing a quick look.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that except the SC Chameleon.

Parallel example: The Komodo has been around for a long freakin' time too, but back in 1998...it was an Easton RAD XC race bike. In 2004, it became a tough trail bike. In 2005, it became an AMHT. I know it was labeled a FRHT by Jamis, but FR back then was a little different than it is today. Yesterday's FR is today's AM, LOL.

IMO...a true freeride hardtail would be something like a Banshee Morphine or Evil Imperial.

I think the lines between XC/Trail/AM/FR were pretty clear until people started bastardizing AM into AM-trail and AM-FR.

To furthur confuse the genre/label issue...Specialized has released the Stumpy FSR EVO. (not a HT...but still confusing) This bike is supposed to blur the lines between the Stumpy and the Enduro. If I recall, they built the Enduro to blur the lines between the Stumpy and the SXTrail. So now there are how many genre/levels of bikes are there now...at least in the eyes of the "Big S"?

Epic: XC
Camber: XCTrail
Stumpy: XCTrailEnduro
Stumpy EVO: Trail Enduro
Enduro: Enduro
SX: All Mountain
Demo8: FR
Demo9: DH

All that aside...the Chameleon is an AMHT.

side note: I'll be the first to admit that my Komodo sorta blurs some lines too. It's not a BlueVagrant...but it sure as heck ain't a trail bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Better pic of my Slackline 


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## rlcyclo (Aug 21, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Awesome! GA crew representing here - I live down in Candler Park, work in Buckhead and play in East Atlanta.
> 
> I'm without a good hardtail right now but hopefully will have my new bike built up by the end of January.


Another ATL forum member here. Live just inside 285 by Perimeter Mall area work in Duluth.

I ride what I would consider an AM Hardtail (long travel hard tail) although I haven't ridden on what I would consider AM around here.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> I agree with all of that except the SC Chameleon.
> 
> Parallel example: The Komodo has been around for a long freakin' time too, but back in 1998...it was an Easton RAD XC race bike. In 2004, it became a tough trail bike. In 2005, it became a FRHT.
> 
> ...


But that's the point, other than a slight geo tweak for longer forks they didn't do anything to suddenly make the Chameleon a new beast. The previous frames build up AM just as well as the new frames. Its just a mountain bike. You can build it to race XC if you want.

Now the Komodo, that's a new beast!  While the Chamelion recived minor changes,the Komodo has evolved into more of a freeride bike due to the massive rear stays meant for big drops.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yah...I see. I don't recall the older version of the Chameleon. I've never been terribly attracted to it for some reason. It's a dang good frame, but just never jumped out enough for me to research it. As it sets though...it's construction is tough enough for pure am riding. Maybe the previous version wasn't really a trail bike at all. Just a short travel AM bike.

It gets really frustrating when all these labels and labelers come out and stingya, LOL...but the truth is that since there are so many different styles and levels of bikes out there now...you're bound to find one at a price you can afford that fits what you do. The only good thing about the genre labeling.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> Something that pricey should come with replaceable hangers.


Are you like all the other Pinkbike guys that hated on this bike because of the steel der. hanger? 

Not a deal breaker for me at all.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Wow! It looks like the AMHT crew is more represented than I thought here in the ATL! If any of you southerners want to do a ride I am friggin down like 2 flat tires. Send me a message and lets exchange info.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

rlcyclo said:


> Another ATL forum member here. Live just inside 285 by Perimeter Mall area work in Duluth.
> 
> I ride what I would consider an AM Hardtail (long travel hard tail) although I haven't ridden on what I would consider AM around here.


Looks good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

stiingya said:


> You can build it to race XC if you want.


The Chameleon is exactly what its name suggests :thumbsup: But SC wanted it to be more on the AM side. And this is why you* can* build it to race XC if you want, but it* would not be* your first, nor your second or third choice to build up a lightweight bike.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

man I really like the geo of the new komodo... it's too bad they don't sell them frame only anymore. You have to buy all the crap components with it. That would build up into a sweet light FRHT.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, I ride a 23lbs hardtail in the Black Hills of S.D. , whatever the trail offers is where the bike go's.
So now in the "New World Order" am I an AM rider, or XC rider. Is the bike a proper AM bike or is it
a bastard because it does what ever the trail gives it to do. I apologize, I thought anybody who rode trails
regardless of the terrain was a MTB'er. Can I start my own genre of Mountain biker, like the RAP biker?
Red Anodized parts only. People post up their bikes in here because they are proud of the bike, most
any human being enjoys some recognition for something they put time and money into. I apologize
for posting my bike, not sure what genre it is as it does what is asked of it, in here. Maybe some of you
can get a "Post up whatever you ride thread for the rest of us.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Are you like all the other Pinkbike guys that hated on this bike because of the steel der. hanger?
> 
> Not a deal breaker for me at all.


I don't believe I wrote anything saying that I hated the frame. I guess you're one of those guys that don't like to hear others opinions. Buying a bike is no different than buying a car. You want to get your moneys worth.

Btw, I am most likely going to be getting a On-One 456 with no replaceable hanger. I don't care that it doesn't have a replaceable hanger, but, if On-One sold a 456 that has a replaceable hanger but wanted $50-$100 more, I'd buy it. Why? Because I'm getting my moneys worth.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just J said:


> Better pic of my Slackline
> 
> 
> Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


ouch! I like this bike so much it hurts


----------



## dg8one (Nov 17, 2011)

nice bikes can't wait to post mine here.
Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## dg8one (Nov 17, 2011)

upgrade
Rocks Shox Recon 
XTR rear derailleur
convert to 1 X 8 w/ Raceface bush guard


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Loudviking said:


> Wow, I ride a 23lbs hardtail in the Black Hills of S.D. , whatever the trail offers is where the bike go's.
> So now in the "New World Order" am I an AM rider, or XC rider. Is the bike a proper AM bike or is it
> a bastard because it does what ever the trail gives it to do. I apologize, I thought anybody who rode trails
> regardless of the terrain was a MTB'er. Can I start my own genre of Mountain biker, like the RAP biker?
> ...


It has nothing to do with everyone on the trails being a MTB'er. I already said that it's a nice ride. It's just not a bike that fits this thread. You wouldn't post it in a Cyclocross or Downhill thread because it's not a X'er or a DH'er. Just the same, it's not an AM bike.

Either way, it's a nice bike and the topic is nothing to be upset over. You should be proud of your time / money invested, I agree. Blksocks should be anyhoo. On the other hand...if there were no AM threads...I couldn't go post my Komodo in the XC Post Your Rigs thread even though I ride it all over aCROSS the COUNTRY. There's an obvious difference. An XC bike wouldn't weigh 29lbs, have 185mm rotors, 6" travel fork, 67' HA, wide riser bars...that's an AM bike.

Heck man...the term Freeride was almost copyrighted by Cannondale when they produced the SVFR's back in the early days of all this. Freeride back then was a joke, and All Mountain didn't even technically exist. There were trials riders doing crazy things on 26" wheels, but thank God there's all these labels now b/c if there weren't...I wouldn't be able to have the oddball bike that I love to ride so much b/c we would still be riding horizontal top tubed, 2" travel, quick release, 48-big-ring'ed hardtails.

Don't sarcastically apologize for posting a bike. Be proud of it. I'm not as vigilant as BlueVagrant on the topic, though I do have a passion for Gnardtails for sure. I just like to take the opportunity now and then to broaden people's knowledge of bikes. If you don't want the knowledge, don't come to a bike forum. If you come to a bike forum to "give" knowledge, excellet. Just make sure you know what you're talking about as not to lead others astray.

A complete nooblet to biking would have a really difficult time choosing a bike these days b/c there are so many styles of bikes built for a specific purpose. Maybe I can help in some small way by leaving an electronic trail that Google will pick up for them, who knows. I'm not riding anyones butt for posting a trail bike in the AMHT thread. I'm just saying "Hey...fyi, the term All Mountain Hardtail actually means "this".

An All Mountain bike is basically a light freeride bike that is built geometrically in a way that is comfortable to pedal all day and light enough that pedaling all day won't send you to an early grave. It can take some serious abuse just shy of serious freeride. Generally a 6" fork...but there are shorter travel AM bikes out there. It's slacker geometry will shine on gnarly downhill sections and really make you comfortable enough to "want" to go bigger.

I've heard so many people state that they ride their bike wherever the trail takes them all over the mountain...but it's not quite the same. I wouldn't ride Blksocks' bike off a 5-foot drop for sure. IMO, the Paradox is really pushing it. I believe the Honzo and Yelli to be the only two AM 29'er HT's...but that's just my opinion and in my book...that's really pushing the lower limits of the genre. I don't feel a 29" wheel is strong enough to handle the continual rigors of the style of riding.

We're all MTB'ers and all have that relation to the dirt. We can get along and agree / disagree // educate / and be educated w/o getting upset.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Loudviking said:


> Wow, I ride a 23lbs hardtail in the Black Hills of S.D. , whatever the trail offers is where the bike go's.
> So now in the "New World Order" am I an AM rider, or XC rider. Is the bike a proper AM bike or is it
> a bastard because it does what ever the trail gives it to do. I apologize, I thought anybody who rode trails
> regardless of the terrain was a MTB'er. Can I start my own genre of Mountain biker, like the RAP biker?
> ...


I feel for peeps getting flamed for posting their xc bikes, and there is some blurring of the categories. But come on...

Did they just get the interwebs in your neck of the woods? You really didn't know mountain bikes were "specialized" for different uses??? Welcome to 1989, or whenever it was they stopped competing in DH and XC on the same bike.

Really, 23 pounds and your not sure if it's a cross country bike... Are you 5 feet tall and weight less than 115lbs? Did you not notice the 10 grand you spent on the bike so it was both strong enough for AM and still could be that light?

If you've answered no to either of these question you might be riding a XC bike, here's your sign! 

Now I'm not saying that someone with great bike skills on a XC bike couldn't school someone on an AM bike. (for as long as the parts on the XC bike held up anyway)


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

stiingya said:


> I feel for peeps getting flamed for posting their xc bikes, and there is some blurring of the categories. But come on...
> 
> Did they just get the interwebs in your neck of the woods? You really didn't know mountain bikes were "specialized" for different uses??? Welcome to 1989, or whenever it was they stopped competing in DH and XC on the same bike.
> 
> ...


I don't suppose anyone saw my big grin at the end of my post, Lighten up people.
And whatever you think you are, don't assume I am a newb, unless you've been riding
since the late 80's, early 90's. I posted that to possibly get a response on a "whatever the hell you ride thread" being started. And just to enlighten you, yes us old - timers jumped
crap you wouldnt believe on 80mm forks or even rigid. I do give you AM guys and gals credit, as the drops you folks take are nut's, but I do think the specific sections keep
alot of people out.  P.S. And yes, I do know what my bike is, it's a Mountain bike.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Just venting. Nothing to see here. Move along, people.*

If you spend more time trying to figure out what category your mountain bike fits into than actually riding the thing, then I'm afraid you must be suffering from some sort of disconnect. And if you've bothered to contemplate the minute distinctions between 'xctrailenduro' vs 'trailenduro' without ever realizing that they're nothing more than marketing terms used only to sell more (usually full-suspension) bikes, then I really feel sorry for you. But if you try to apply these useless distinctions to a machine as brutally elegant, simple, and capable as the mountain bike hardtail, that's where I draw the line.

I want to be clear - it's not I don't understand the distinctions between the categories, it's just that I don't see how they apply. I don't care about them. They don't help me as I'm grinding up a long endless climb, or let me more enjoy the ripping descent. That's a hardtail's job - its sole purpose. It doesn't care how you classify it. There are ultralight race versions to help with the former, and brickhouse-sturdy models that are better at the latter, but ALL hardtail mountain bikes can do both. Many do both very well. And to be fair, some are comparatively mediocre at both, sure, but at least they have the dual benefit of being a bit less expensive while still allowing one to develop off-road skills - and I'd dare say that every last one of us started out on bikes like these.

They're hardtails, man. Don't overthink them. Just ride the piss outta them.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the line between all-mountain trail bike and XC bike becomes blurry when you look at something like the On-One 456. Other than a slightly more slack head angle, it is essentially a beefy XC hard tail frame.

I considered a 456 for my "all-mountain" build-up but ended up getting something else. This other frame is a steel hardtail, multiple additional gussets on the top and down tubes, additional bracing at the chain/seat stay near where the rear disc brake mounts. It has fairly traditional headtube and seatube angles.

I considered a Talas 150 but ended up going with a 120 Reba with 15mm thru axle. I got a 10mm rear axle and pretty strong wheels (king/819) with pretty large tires (2.35). I am a little guy (5'6" and 140lbs) so I typically don't break stuff on my bikes. Maybe that really helps because most of my biking buddies who weight 200+ are fairly regularly breaking stuff on the same trails I ride.

Bike weighs 25lbs which is 4-5lbs more heavy than my XC SS bike or my 1x9 and has 9 gears which is 8 more than my usual ride which is SS.

I built it up just for riding some of the more technical and hilly rides around where I live. Places I *can* ride with my SS but not really comfortably.

My bike is certainly not a great XC bike or a really capable all-mountain bike but I can clear ~3+ foot drops, rock gardens and some insane rocky hills that make up much of the trails this bike was built up for.

Took it out last weekend for its first ride at the Shed (fairly technical ride which has a section or two that *no one* has ever cleared) and it performed great. I cleared plenty of sections that had dual 5"+ squishy riders in our group walking.




























I can post my SS in a SS thread or my Ti 1x9 in the 1x9 or an XC thread without issues, but this bike does not fit perfectly in a XC thread or an all-mountain thread. It will see more technical trails than most XC bikes but not the large 4-5+ drops that some all mountain bikes will see.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

chelboed said:


> IMO, the Paradox is really pushing it. I believe the Honzo and Yelli to be the only two AM 29'er HT's...but that's just my opinion and in my book..


AMHT 29ers are still into the "trial and error" category (generally speaking, of course). In the meantime, I plan to gently push the limits of my bike, step by step, and keep in progress as long as the bike proves to be what their designers say it is :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice Orange, man. The Reba with a thru-axle is one of the most underrated forks ever.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nobodies stopping you from starting whatever thread you'd like... Go fourth and threadify...

Now I'm going to go over to the Road n Track forums and make a fuss because people don't want to see pictures of my old Jeep 4x4. Afterall there all "AUTOMOBILES"...

 (and since I've put a Smiley face at the end anyone who disagrees with me and replies is automatically overeacting) 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

pedalmunky said:


> Nice Orange, man. The Reba with a thru-axle is one of the most underrated forks ever.


It is my first thru axle fork. Freaking way more stiff than the old 9mm Q/R type.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Nobodies stopping you from starting whatever thread you'd like... Go fourth and threadify...
> 
> Now I'm going to go over to the Road n Track forums and make a fuss because people don't want to see pictures of my old Jeep 4x4. Afterall there all "AUTOMOBILES"...


Um, I thought I was being specific. I wasn't talking about all "BICYCLES", I was talking about riding hardtail mountain bikes on fun trails.

And listening to people nitpick over whether this hardtail is sufficiently 'all-mountain' or if it's actually a 'XCtrail' or 'light FR' or 'trail enduro' is a bit like going to a great art museum and overhearing a loud, heated discussion over the picture frames.

Anyways, MOAR PICS!


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

So why are you judging other mountain bikes? I might have a bad back and can only ride fs... So you will not include me???

Seriously dude? You will section off mtbs to one category, and then will piss and moan that people divided it just a little further??!!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

:idea:Hey, I gotta go biking somewhere for a while, see you, chau! (you may follow this idea as an advice if you require)


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

pedalmunky said:


> Anyways, MOAR PICS!


By your command.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

This is my bike. I like my bike very much. My bike goes up the mountain and my bike goes down the mountain. My bike weighs exactly what it should.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ What frame is that? How about a non-blurry pic?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Update: New brakes for my 2011 GT Avalanche: Shimano Deore 2012 BR-M596 brakes. Amazing stopping power and feel!

















AND this came in the mail last week:
2005 RS Pike Race (in great shape):









Hope to put it in the bike tomorrow, toguether with new 720mm Specialized Enduro bars... sweet! It´ll be nice going from 120mm to 140mm travel and from 685 to 720s. In the future might change from 90 to 75mm stem also and maybe a joplin seatpost... Will post updates soon.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

eurospek said:


> ^ What frame is that? How about a non-blurry pic?


It's a Chameleon, it likes to blend in to the background...


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> Update: New brakes for my 2011 GT Avalanche: Shimano Deore 2012 BR-M596 brakes. Amazing stopping power and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


720s will be nice. I love my 31.8 Mary but at 645 it just is not wide enough. I end up riding with half my hand hanging off the bar. Need a longer Mary.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> So why are you judging other mountain bikes? I might have a bad back and can only ride fs... So you will not include me???
> 
> Seriously dude? You will section off mtbs to one category, and then will piss and moan that people divided it just a little further??!!


I didn't think I had to explain the differences between fullys and hardtails. But I had two full suspension bikes, a Trek and a Transition, and liked them both. Went back to a hardtail, and found that I loved that even more. Do I really have to justify that sentiment in a 'Show us your hardtail' thread?

And by the way, I don't remember disparaging anybody else's bike on here. Other people's divisive attitudes, however...

Let me try to be even more clear: I will gladly section off hardtail mountain bikes into one category - the category of the most awesomest method of off-road travel ever. I don't see why people would have such a problem with that.

Hey Helmetless, gots room for one more on your ride?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

I happen to be a hardtail afficianado as well. However, I still can't understand why you can't get over a couple of people talking about a SPECIFIC type of hardtail. You are free to start a thread about all hardtails. This just isn't it.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> Hey Helmetless, gots room for one more on your ride?


Sorry, I went alone and now I'm back!!!  Biking is the best cure we have around to take a deep breath and to find peace of mind. Count on me for the next time. Be prepared for sick riding:rockon:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

patrick2cents said:


> I happen to be a hardtail afficianado as well. However, I still can't understand why you can't get over a couple of people talking about a SPECIFIC type of hardtail. You are free to start a thread about all hardtails. This just isn't it.


(In the best mood, not upset at all) Man, don't question it, just do the thread (you are able as user to create threads) so anyone with XC/Trail bikes, me included, will be happy to find a place to post XC/TRAIL bikes, a place (and we all agree on this) it does not exist today. If you do this we save ourselves all this "wrong environment" here due to these questions/responses.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Sounds like your Paradox is treating you right, my man.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> It's a Chameleon, it likes to blend in to the background...


Should have known by that long headtube.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> It's a Chameleon, it likes to blend in to the background...


:lol: :lol: :lol: awesome...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

pedalmunky said:


> Um, I thought I was being specific. I wasn't talking about all "BICYCLES", I was talking about riding hardtail mountain bikes on fun trails.
> 
> And listening to people nitpick over whether this hardtail is sufficiently 'all-mountain' or if it's actually a 'XCtrail' or 'light FR' or 'trail enduro' is a bit like going to a great art museum and overhearing a loud, heated discussion over the picture frames.
> 
> Anyways, MOAR PICS!


More pics for sure!!! :thumbsup:

Just for discussion sake and not trying to be a jerk, (cause I kinda was before, my bad), but you seemed to be saying that categories for full suspension were OK, but categories for hard tails were "useless". (you did make some other points too)

But suspension in the rear or not, (cush in the tush), if it's heavy, slack and extra cushy it's better for going down and off things. If it's lighter, leaner, more upright with less cush it's better going up and over things. And then bikes in the AM category split the difference looking for the best traits of both so your not stuck climbing with a 40lb bike, nor having to walk down a technical decent to keep from going OTB every 5 sec's. Where that split ends up is most of what people argue about. (and sometimes it's just splitting hairs! nitpicking as you said) But the categorization itself is legitimate.

It's not like some dude in the Marketing department at Specialized came up with a plan to sell more XC bikes by "just" calling them AM and selling the same bikes. Companies reacted to the way people were customizing their bikes first, THEN the marketing terms came out to describe the trend. Though I bet if Spec didn't come out with a bike called the Enduro, we probably would use that term here in the US too.

Funny, Art Museums group by style or discipline too!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Stiingya, the award for being an a**-hole goes to me. I think I am getting cabin fever, I
do understand the genre of Mountain Bikes as to the sections they are put in. And your points
are valid. No hard feelings, I'm going back to the window to watch the damn snow pile up.:thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is what some of you do not understand: This thread is for people to post up thier hardtail that has a big fork on it. Thats it. You know it, I know it. This thread is not about wether you can ride a hardtail (of any type) over the entire mountain. You can ride ANY BIKE ANYWHERE. This is the beauty of mountain bikes. The mountain bike is THE most versitile machine there is. You don't need snow, water, pavement, etc. You can ride 'em anywhere.

Can we please just put this to rest? This debate is stupid.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea!! I WANT TO SEE BIG FORKIES!!!!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, bluevag, you're even more inclusive than me. I don't think I can ride ANY BIKE ANYWHERE. And even though I ride my 'cross bike on mountain bike trails from time to time (and have a blast doing it) I don't call it a fully rigid 700c hardtail. And there are some trails I'd never take my CrossCheck on because I know it has its limits.

That's the beauty of hardtail mountain bikes. Off-road, they have no limits. With enough skill, you can get up and over and down anything you'll encounter. If you want to exclude cyclocross bikes, hybrid bikes with suspension forks, and bmx cruisers from your definition of hardtail mountain bikes, then I'm cool with that. 

But go back and look at the first page of this monstrous thread. There's more than a few rigid forks on there. The OP's bike has 130mm of travel - hardly a 'big fork on it.' And it's all good, because with all of those bikes, first posted four years ago, any one of us with a reasonable amount of skill can make it up and down any trail anywhere. And you know what? I think you can say that about pretty much all of the bikes posted in this thread. You know it, I know it.

We should put this to rest, though. The debate is stupid. Sorry if I stepped on anyone's feelings. Let's not try to step on anyone else. I'm gonna go ride my bike in some dirt now.

Peace.


----------



## cpgr (Dec 8, 2011)

Ktm ultra sport 2010


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> Something that pricey should come with replaceable hangers.


Not too long ago I found a Japanese site that had pics of the Chromag Aperture frame & the hanger is pretty thick. Alot of steel hardtails do not have replaceable hangers.

My Evil Sovereign hanger is part of the adjustable dropouts & could be replaced but the crash it'd take to bend it would have to be BRUTAL.

If I were in the market for a ht frame now, I'd go with the Aperture.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Think of it like hair colour.

If brown hair is "AM", then you might get some light browns (trail-am-ish), dark browns (am-fr) and maybe some that are borderline black (heavy fr)... what you dont expect is a bottle blonde (xc) or ginger (roadies).

Yes, we get it, blondes and gingers want to feel included (and in the category "people with hair" they are... just like xc and road bikes are hardtails too) but when you're talking about a specific genre, a little straying either side is fine... a huge leap outside is an irritation/distraction at best.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Irritation? Meh.

Thread content should include what the title describes. This is not the XCHT thread, nor the trail HT thread. It's the AMHT thread. If you think it's some sort of exclusive club (bwahaha) then go buy one so you can post it & feel included.

In the end, none of it matters.

Whatever...this cool thread got really lame.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaa....a blast from the past:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

bitewerks said:


> Not too long ago I found a Japanese site that had pics of the Chromag Aperture frame & the hanger is pretty thick. Alot of steel hardtails do not have replaceable hangers.
> 
> My Evil Sovereign hanger is part of the adjustable dropouts & could be replaced but the crash it'd take to bend it would have to be BRUTAL.
> 
> If I were in the market for a ht frame now, I'd go with the Aperture.


Oh, I know. But **** does happen.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

NICE, Banshee!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Progression of the Komodo (just for fun)
1998









2004









2005









2008


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> Oh, I know. But **** does happen.


Oh yeah, definitely. Looking at my Evil, the part of the frame the dropout is attached to would be what would get damaged before the hanger & that would mean straightening out a part of the frame. I'd be ****** if I bent it so bad it couldn't be fixed. It'd mean a new frame but it'd probably have to hit a boulder or a really, really hard slam into a tree. The bike owuld prob be the last thing I'd have to worry about if that happened....


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

pedalmunky said:


> I'm gonna go ride my bike in some dirt now.
> 
> Peace.


Best advice ever! More riding, moar pics! and less asdfg!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok... new updates: Finally decided to build the wheel myself, swapped the hub and left the Alex TD24 rim.
It´s awesome the way this fork performs.


































Now at 140mm the HA went from 69.5° to 68.5° according to gt (avalanche x). Notice a nice difference :thumbsup:


----------



## Airman8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Didn't meet requirements


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's change the name of the thread for God sake...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

How about *"The +120mm hardtail thread, post up yours"*?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

or maybe *"The burly-hardtail-with-forks-longer-than-100mm-and-slack-head-angles thread. Post up yours"* That´s a cool name.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

helmetless said:


> let's change the name of the thread for god sake...


:d :d :d


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

*hardtails with 140mm suspension or more*


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. 

Are we happy? No wonder everyone has cell phones and are on them 24/7. It's to argue what this thread should be named.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

AND finally the last update: Specialized Enduro low rise 720mm bars... sweet 
















Love to see a shiny bike...


----------



## Vuco (Jun 6, 2009)

Juancho, which brakes do you have on your bike ? M596 or M666 ?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Blksocks said:


> The All Mountain Hardtail Thread.
> 
> Are we happy? No wonder everyone has cell phones and are on them 24/7. It's to argue what this thread should be named.


24/7!! that must be a nice "cell plan"


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> AND finally the last update: Specialized Enduro low rise 720mm bars... sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice transformation! I envy (in a healthy way) your pike. How the bike ride before/after?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

lokomonkey said:


> 24/7!! that must be a nice "cell plan"


These guys on here are in that boys scout club thing... What's it called? Oh yea! Skulls and Bones! Their cell plan is untouchable!!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Airman8 said:


> Didn't meet requirements


Easy man, it is not your fault anyway.

Blksocks, +1 on your thread name idea:thumbsup:


----------



## Will. (Dec 7, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> Lol, this is an old thread but here goes mine. 2012 Felt Nine Sport
> 
> View attachment 657940
> 
> ...


Nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

How about "Choppers"?


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Choppers-post up yours? Hmmmmmm

I got some new stuff.... bars and stem and headset. Got a Hammerschmidt coming tomorrow too with a bit of luck. 
Now, if i can just get this pic thingamebob to work........


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

None at None in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

juancho142 said:


> or maybe *"The burly-hardtail-with-forks-longer-than-100mm-and-slack-head-angles thread. Post up yours"* That´s a cool name.


Catchy.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

lokomonkey said:


> nice transformation! I envy (in a healthy way) your pike. How the bike ride before/after?


*Night and day*:thumbsup:
Awesome and very plush, it´s a 2005 fork but in almost mint condition, needs a service tho. 
Was a bit afraid since apparently the 2005 pikes (this is a pike race which would be a 426) had the waffled arch but the previous owner used it for light D, AM and DJ so i guess i´ll enjoy it the way it is. It kicks ass!

Today i had a chance to try it in the sierras in my country,,, awesome fork, hands down.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Helmetless said:


> Let's change the name of the thread for God sake...





Blksocks said:


> The All Mountain Hardtail Thread.


That would be a good idea, IS there a MOD in the house that can make that change? :thumbsup:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Here is my trail rippin´ monster:*









*And this one is for the rough stuff, like DH and full-blown hardcore freeride:
*









I live in a mountain so they´re all mountain.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Hammerschmidt is up and running on my Alpine. Awesome!!!!
Just had to tell somebody......


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

*

I get it, it's like a visual commentary about the boundless futility of mans quest to know what lies within the boundaries beyond truly knowing oneself without really even knowing the concept of selflessness. Powerful stuff man... Keep livin the dream...

I wonder how often they get non content related rigs posted in the DH forums and then they say, "I ride it down the hill, so it's DH". *


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

stiingya said:


> I wonder how often they get non content related rigs posted in the DH forums and then they say, "I ride it down the hill, so it's DH".


Repped man. :thumbsup:

Just got word that my Snyder is done and back from PC. Seth is going to be pressing the headset and installing the fork this weekend but doubt I'll have time to get anything else done to it until after New Years.


----------



## helpmehh (Dec 14, 2011)

hardtail bieks r awesome1


----------



## nikumk (Dec 3, 2011)

nice cervelo man! haha


----------



## innate (Oct 1, 2007)

This used to be such an awesome thread, every time I got a notice of a new post, I'd pop in to see what somebody was using to smash their way over rocks and roots. Look at the pages up to recently and it's what it's supposed to be - pics, some specs, some "i like it", "that's cool", etc. I mean, it's called "post your hardtails" - not argue about your hardtails. There's plenty of places to argue about what's all-mountain, etc - this was a thread that was more gallery than petty argument. Sad.


----------



## dg8one (Nov 17, 2011)

finally!!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

innate said:


> This used to be such an awesome thread, every time I got a notice of a new post, I'd pop in to see what somebody was using to smash their way over rocks and roots. Look at the pages up to recently and it's what it's supposed to be - pics, some specs, some "i like it", "that's cool", etc. I mean, it's called "post your hardtails" - not argue about your hardtails. There's plenty of places to argue about what's all-mountain, etc - this was a thread that was more gallery than petty argument. Sad.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

This thread is titled "The hardtail thread. Post up yours"

What makes this thread great is all the pics of the bikes.

What makes this thread suck, is all the BS about what is and what isn't AM.

If you are not posting up pics, start a new thread.


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

Not going to post a pic of my Gt Avalanche, it's not all-mountain. I do want to get an all mountain hardtail. Any suggestions on one that is already built not interested in DIY.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Jamis Komodo 1.0 '08 Bike at JensonUSA.com


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

FARTHAMMER said:


> Not going to post a pic of my Gt Avalanche, it's not all-mountain. I do want to get an all mountain hardtail. Any suggestions on one that is already built not interested in DIY.


Actually it depends, 2010-2011 gt avalanche is classified as Trail/AM bike and the avalanche Expert comes w/a 140mm rockshox sektor fork upfront. The HA is 68,5 and the SA is 73,5°, that´s a good geo in my book. What avalanche modeldo you have?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

juancho142 said:


> Actually it depends, 2010-2011 gt avalanche is classified as Trail/AM bike and the avalanche Expert comes w/a 140mm rockshox sektor fork upfront. The HA is 68,5 and the SA is 73,5°, that´s a good geo in my book. What avalanche modeldo you have?


FYI, the GT Avy build/Geo and XC/trail/AM intent is dependent on the country your in. For instance, in the US the 2010 expert had a 80-120 fork on it and was built more xc/trail. Whereas, in the US, for 2011 they didn't make an Expert, but had the "Avalanche X", and it was built up like the bike you mention above and intended for AM with flat pedals, 180mm rotors, and Maxxis high rollers. With the rest of the 11' bikes running 120 forks and built for XC.

Edit/the below info was for Farthammer... lol, what a name...

BUT, all the 2010/11 Avalanche "frames" are the same. So drop on a 140mm fork and you'll get the above geometry. (well I'm not 100% certain on GT's geometry charts? But you should get decent AM geo!  ) Course if the rest of the parts on your bike are meant for XC they will wear out faster and be more prone to failure if you start riding more aggressively due to the more forgiving/stable geometry and added suspension...

But just upgrade when something breaks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

FARTHAMMER said:


> Not going to post a pic of my Gt Avalanche, it's not all-mountain. I do want to get an all mountain hardtail. Any suggestions on one that is already built not interested in DIY.


I meant to include you in the above post on the GT Avy info. Obviously that guy already knows that stuff cause he already started modifying his Avalanche...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks stiingya :thumbsup:
The parts in the Avalanche are for XC except in the "X" model as you say, which even has a 2x9 config w/bashguard and flat pedals. Also, the avalanche frames are beefy enough and, let me say it´s* HEAVY AS HELL*. My bike weighs in at 14,3 kgs with a RS Pike up front.

FYI 2006 avalanche was pretty beefy and the 2006 avalanche pro model was set up for trail/AM-ish use also, it even had a slacker HA (66,5°) w/130mm Recon 327. Here´s the link: GT Avalanche Pro - BikeRadar


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

FARTHAMMER said:


> Not going to post a pic of my Gt Avalanche, it's not all-mountain. I do want to get an all mountain hardtail. Any suggestions on one that is already built not interested in DIY.


Before you buy anything look at transition bikes. Their trans-am is amazing. Super fun bike. Also they have a great lifetime warranty and amazing customer service. I cannot begin to express the respect I have for these guys. Good luck


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

Transition Bikes!!! said:


> Before you buy anything look at transition bikes. Their trans-am is amazing. Super fun bike. Also they have a great lifetime warranty and amazing customer service. I cannot begin to express the respect I have for these guys. Good luck


TransAM looks like this.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

First snow ride of the year.

1/2" of icy snow over fallen leaves over rocks = sloppy fun!










Not sure if want?


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Franken AM Hardtail*

Built this bike years ago with spare parts I was too lazy to sell on ebay. Only thing I bought was the frame and recently went 720mm bar and 60 mm stem to match my 2 FS AM Bikes.

2008 Access XCL Frame
2004 Fox Float RLC 100mm PUSH'd dialed in and maintained
2004 Full XT Drivetrain
2005 WTB Rocket Saddle
2004 Rockshox suspension seatpost
2005 Hayes Mag brakes
2006 Mavic Crosstrail UST Wheelset
Maxxis 2.35 UST LUST Ignitor tires with Stan's
720mm Sette riser handlebar

This bike is fun to ride! When I get tired of just rolling over terrain with my FS bikes, I pull out this weapon and refresh some handling skills. It's all good:thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Wish I still had it, DIY is the way to go!~ :thumbsup:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Vuco said:


> Juancho, which brakes do you have on your bike ? M596 or M666 ?


M596, Deore 2012 brakes. They have far more powerfull feel than any other brakes i´ve tested, including elixir R´s.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my Alpine with Hammerschmidt.
Pardon the tyres, been doing a few days commuting on it!
None at None in Newtown, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com
Have a good Christmas everbody.


----------



## STRange... (May 31, 2010)

Hey folks,
camera date's wrong, just back off a ride. Excuse the mud...

Frame: 2006 Orange P7, matt black 19.5 inch
Fork: 2007 Fox 32 Vanilla R 140
Headset: Cane Creek/Tange
Mechs, shifters and cassette: Shimano XT, M760
Chainset, cranks, BB: Shimano XT M770
Brakes: Hope Mono Mini, 180 floating front, 160 rear
Hubs: Hope Pro II
Front rim: Mavic XM719 Disc
Rear rim: WTB Speed Disc
Bars, stem: Easton EA70 mid rise, EA70 90mm 10 degree
Post and saddle: Orange Stick up, SDG Bel Air
Cables: Gore Ride On sealed
Tyres: Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1

She's probably more "All mountain" than I am, but she puts a massive grin on my face...


----------



## Gryder (Jun 22, 2010)

*Delta-V 1500*

Here is my Delta-V 1500 with my road tires on


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Unique


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.P said:


> This thread is titled "The hardtail thread. Post up yours"
> 
> What makes this thread great is all the pics of the bikes.
> 
> ...


Is it me, or is the fork mounted backwards?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Is it me, or is the fork mounted backwards?


It's a manitou fork, has a reverse arch. Which, when you really think about it, makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Buggyr333 said:


> It's a manitou fork, has a reverse arch. Which, when you really think about it, makes a whole lot more sense.


Yep, an 06 Nixon TPC+.... 5 years of fun! But it just got replaced, pics to come...

P


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

First dusting of snow finally hit, had to get out and play. 

I really like these tires.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

zahgurim. That looks burly!! What frame is that? Looks Ti.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

zahgurim said:


> First dusting of snow finally hit, had to get out and play.
> 
> I really like these tires.


edit ^^^ ditto! 

whats that? cool looking frame/bike!


----------



## soic (Apr 18, 2011)

Great bikes. Cant wait to post my On-One 456 as soon as I go over 10 post limit for posting pics


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my voodoo soukri....


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

MrBadger said:


> zahgurim. That looks burly!! What frame is that? Looks Ti.





stiingya said:


> edit ^^^ ditto!
> 
> whats that? cool looking frame/bike!


She's fun  
Yup, Ti... beating on a prototype: Zero Cycles


----------



## ctophermh89 (Dec 27, 2011)

mine was stolen :-/


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

*can't post my bike*

wanted to post a pic of my bike 
can't do it because they said you got to have ten post before you can that sucks


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

littlbigdave said:


> wanted to post a pic of my bike
> can't do it because they said you got to have ten post before you can that sucks


How long do 10 posts really take? funny how many times people complain about this when it's so easy to go take care of...?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

stiingya said:


> How long do 10 posts really take? funny how many times people complain about this when it's so easy to go take care of...?


Well, they probably join thinking they can post a picture right off the bat. It's a way to stop spammers from posting pictures not meant for the site. I do believe it's the same for links, not sure on that one. Anyways, ease up on the newbies.


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

i got 8 more to go


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Other forums do not give you credit for post in every thread. I'm a Moderator on a truck forum where you only get a post count in certain threads.......prevents thread/post whoring lol.............for reals!


----------



## OIKOSAVENTURAS (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to all! 

Mud and adrenaline for those who like to ride on tracks around the world!


----------



## rockin'lumberjack (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is my Dekerf Implant


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

My project (so far so good)


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

frame-banshee morphine
fork-fox rl 32
wheels-mavic 823 xt hubs
crank-xt mrp bash gaurd
front der-xt
rear der-xt
shifters-sram rocket
bars-profile
stem-kooka
post-raceface
pedals-azonic
seat-wtb
hope-seat clamp
hope-bar ends
grips-salsa


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

frame-banshee morphine
fork-fox rl 32
wheels-mavic 823 xt hubs
crank-xt mrp bash gaurd
front der-xt
rear der-xt
shifters-sram rocket
bars-profile
stem-kooka
post-raceface
pedals-azonic
seat-wtb
hope-seat clamp
hope-bar ends
grips-salsa


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

All these great hardtails are making me want a new bike bad. Maybe if I don't eat for a few weeks I can save up enough money.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

rockin'lumberjack said:


> Here is my Dekerf Implant


Nice rig! :thumbsup:How do you like the Profile cranks for XC? What spider are you using?


----------



## rockin'lumberjack (Oct 19, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> Nice rig! :thumbsup:How do you like the Profile cranks for XC? What spider are you using?


The Profile cranks fit me very well. I've Profile cranks on all my hardtails. I'm a 42 years old Old School BMXer and I've even put a 1983 BMX Profile crank on one of my MTB (I've 4 of them mounted on Old School BMX). I've the Profile Racing spider 94/58 with Race Face chainrings and a Ti spindle. On this spider, you have to find shims and long chainring bolts, as Profile don't provide them. On my Chromag I've a Profile Gun Drilled Hollow spindle. They fit better on the Chromag, in regard of the clearence between the crankarms and the stays. On this Dekerf, the stays are enormous and have no curb, the chainrings are very close to the stays. You have to put or remove shims to have a good chainline. The Profile cranks are very stiff and spin very well for XC, All Mountain and can take some abuse (albeit I'm not a stuntman )


----------



## Pothole (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, awesome bikes guys.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

*my contribution ...*

09 TransAM


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Posted this up in XC section and got some lip for the flat pedals, dropper seat post, short stem, and wide bars. I guess it belongs here! 24lbs, climbs like a mountain goat and holds its own on the descents.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Posted this up in XC section and got some lip for the flat pedals, dropper seat post, short stem, and wide bars. I guess it belongs here! 24lbs, climbs like a mountain goat and holds its own on the descents.


Those ****ing, Label Police. I bet you they wear AM socks and use BMX hair jell. :madman:

That's it. I'm going to build my Blue Pig and post it over there and argue just because I hate them. rft: I'm going to do it for you, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Blksocks said:


> Those ****ing, Label Police. I bet you they wear AM socks and use BMX hair jell. :madman:
> 
> That's it. I'm going to build my Blue Pig and post it over there and argue just because I hate them. rft: I'm going to do it for you, man! :thumbsup:


ahahaha


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*My old Specialized S-Works*










My original bike when I was getting back into mountain biking like two or three times a year.  And now dedicated trailer puller for family rides.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Posted this up in XC section and got some lip for the flat pedals, dropper seat post, short stem, and wide bars. I guess it belongs here! 24lbs, climbs like a mountain goat and holds its own on the descents.


Dude, that bike looks like a rocketship! What fork are you running?
BTW, what thread were you posting in? I wanna play too!:ihih:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea, I couldn't find that thread they bashed him in. I wanted to throw my **** at them. Please tell us, Will.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> Dude, that bike looks like a rocketship! What fork are you running?
> BTW, what thread were you posting in? I wanna play too!:ihih:


Thanks man, the fork is a Marzocchi tst2 air. The thread was in the XC section "post your 2012 race bike pictures".

The bike is incredibly fun as an AM bike... just imagine a typical AM hardtail but 10lbs lighter.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

*My winter bike finally complete. Cost me $550*

Pretty stoked on this, All the numbers came out pretty good, bottom bracket is a little high (13.75") but I can live with that for the sake of more travel.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Ragley Blue Pig. 18".
SS at the moment but will be a 1x9 setup. Bike shop had to order more short cages.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ronabrandt said:


> Pretty stoked on this, All the numbers came out pretty good, bottom bracket is a little high (13.75") but I can live with that for the sake of more travel.


NICE~! knew a dude with one back when they were newish. Always jealous of it.

ON another note, a dude at the bike park last week had an older shiny Manitou hardtail he built up. Was so nice...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Thanks man, the fork is a Marzocchi tst2 air. The thread was in the XC section "post your 2012 race bike pictures".
> 
> The bike is incredibly fun as an AM bike... just imagine a typical AM hardtail but 10lbs lighter.


Wait a sec, people complain on this thread when someone posts a XC bike. But when someone posts an AM bike over in a XC "race" thread people are going to go over there and defend it...??? :madman: that doesn't make sense... :skep:

That bike is sweet looking, but as built it sure doesn't belong in a XC "race" thread...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

:drumroll:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Good lookin' skwosh Blue Pig up there, Blksocks. Put up pics when you set her up 1x9 too.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

pedalmunky said:


> Good lookin' skwosh Blue Pig up there, Blksocks. Put up pice when you set her up 1x9 too.


Thanks, Pedal. Will do!

Nvm. Fixed the extra slack in the chain.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

stiingya said:


> Wait a sec, people complain on this thread when someone posts a XC bike. But when someone posts an AM bike over in a XC "race" thread people are going to go over there and defend it...??? :madman: that doesn't make sense... :skep:
> 
> That bike is sweet looking, but as built it sure doesn't belong in a XC "race" thread...


I ain't gonna defend anyone but...a bike ain't gotta have clipless pedals to win an XC race. It is the rider not the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Wait a sec, people complain on this thread when someone posts a XC bike. But when someone posts an AM bike over in a XC "race" thread people are going to go over there and defend it...??? :madman: that doesn't make sense... :skep:
> 
> That bike is sweet looking, but as built it sure doesn't belong in a XC "race" thread...


I completely agree with you, I just made the mistake of posting in the wrong thread. The guy over there who made a comment about my bike didn't do it in a condescending manner; was just merely pointing out the fact that I have non-XC components on it. IMO certainly no need for hostility.


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

Heres my hardtail. Its an absolute blast. I am switching over to a on one 456 carbon this weekend so im excited for that =P


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

croakies said:


> Heres my hardtail. Its an absolute blast. I am switching over to a on one 456 carbon this weekend so im excited for that =P


Like it so much! 1.5 really makes the necessary stiffness


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Good color combo you have going there.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I've just stuck a Fox 36 talas on my Alpine. Oh Lordy!!!! First ride seems to indicate that i may have created a monster. Gonna take it up the big hill in a minute and see what happens next.


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

my jackal. plays nicely with my Uzzi, use it for xc/am/general f-ing around. currently running it SS just for the hell of it. might raw it someday. you never know. beast.


----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I am a noob so forgive me if this post is in the wrong area.

I just bought this bike from a private seller 2 nights ago, it is my first decent bike ever.

Bone stock 2007 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

DigitalDJ said:


> I am a noob so forgive me if this post is in the wrong area.
> 
> I just bought this bike from a private seller 2 nights ago, it is my first decent bike ever.
> 
> Bone stock 2007 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc


Nice ride and congrats. The Hopper is a true classic and will serve you well


----------



## Fitness_Freak (Jun 20, 2011)

My 2011 Scott Aspect 20, few minor upgrades here and there "All Mountain" still love my Hardtail, it's all about the challenge. Put's a smile on my face.


----------



## st10034 (Oct 12, 2011)

jstuhlman that's just pure sex! great looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Fitness_Freak said:


> My 2011 Scott Aspect 20, few minor upgrades here and there "All Mountain" still love my Hardtail, it's all about the challenge. Put's a smile on my face.


Fitness_Freak

Love the Bike, I just picked up my ow Scott Aspect Sport 29er


----------



## wee_ry (Sep 8, 2007)

*My Hardtail bike*

Ragley blue pig 20" with AM build except the tyres!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeet, Pig!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Sick pig!!!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Pigs rule!


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

mmm... skwosh :thumbsup:

recently switched up the cockpit on my pig w/ RF stuff. still have to swap in the havoc's i scooped from PP and an XT cassette. should make my pig a little less of a pig


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Some updates:

WTB MotoRaptor 26x2,4 tires, Novatec rear hub w/sealed bearings and WTB silverado saddle.

















Novatec hub:








WTB silverado:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Big fan of the white housing on the pig. I x 9 Blue Pig is definitely the most versatile bike I've ever been on. You feel like you can ride anything fast. Anything.

Nice rig, Mr Blksocks!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

pedalmunky said:


> Big fan of the white housing on the pig. I x 9 Blue Pig is definitely the most versatile bike I've ever been on. You feel like you can ride anything fast. Anything.
> 
> Nice rig, Mr Blksocks!


Thanks! Hope to ride her hard  when the snow melts. :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

juancho142 said:


> Some updates:


cool GT, what size frame is that?

thanks!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! it´s a M size, 17,9 inches i think. It´s a 2011 avalanche, 68,5 HA/73,5 SA.


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

*2004 Colnago Oval MTB*

My bike is almost finished. It is a 2004 Colnago Oval MTB. The frame is Columbus Airplane aluminum tubing. It has Chris King ceramic BB, headset, and hubs. The components are all XTR with the exception of the discs are XT. The fork is a Fox F100 RLC with kashima. I still need to cut the steerer but waiting until the rest of the bike is complete.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mojavejohn said:


> My bike is almost finished. It is a 2004 Colnago Oval MTB. The frame is Columbus Airplane aluminum tubing. It has Chris King ceramic BB, headset, and hubs. The components are all XTR with the exception of the discs are XT. The fork is a Fox F100 RLC with kashima. I still need to cut the steerer but waiting until the rest of the bike is complete.


still need to cut the steerer AND tires!  jkn

doesn't look like an AM though...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

stiingya said:


> still need to cut the steerer AND tires!  jkn
> 
> doesn't look like an AM though...


I concur. His fork's travel is shorter than his stem.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

eurospek said:


> I concur. His fork's travel is shorter than his stem.


:lol: ^^^ Jeff Foxworthy voice; "if y'r stem is longer than y'r fork travel, you mite b wear'n spandex". NOT that there's anything wrong with that... 

@mojavejohn, no offense, just joking about it. There are lots of XC bikes that get posted in this thread. But it's intended for the > XC < FR variety.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Mojavejohn said:


> My bike is almost finished. It is a 2004 Colnago Oval MTB. The frame is Columbus Airplane aluminum tubing. It has Chris King ceramic BB, headset, and hubs. The components are all XTR with the exception of the discs are XT. The fork is a Fox F100 RLC with kashima. I still need to cut the steerer but waiting until the rest of the bike is complete.


Bigger fork, shorter stem, wider bars, slacker frame... and you'll be on our side


----------



## db-response-sport (Jan 7, 2012)

My 6061Alum. DiamondBack Response Sport with new Rockshoc XC 32 TK fork. Counting the new fork I have $346.00 in it. I ride it like I stole it. he he he :madmax:


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Where's all the AM hardtails these days?? That Ragley is nice but what's with these short travel, triple ringed, cable disc things?
Just wondering...


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

MrBadger said:


> Where's all the AM hardtails these days?? That Ragley is nice but what's with these short travel, triple ringed, cable disc things?
> Just wondering...


I have been wondering the same when I hit this thread.

I don't consider my bike AM at all, but it seems to fit better than a lot posted here. 2.35 tires, short stem, 1-9 drivetrain, hydro-discs, etc.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Doesn't every mtb bike fit the definition "all mountain" except a DH?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

ImaFred said:


> Doesn't every mtb bike fit the definition "all mountain" except a DH?


Theoretically it does, but through a dedicated xc bike down a dh run more than a couple of times and see what happens, plus you wont be able to do everything comfortable. But lets please not open this can of worms for the 12302734908269876348917263 time.

Action shot to make the post legit


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

ImaFred said:


> Doesn't every mtb bike fit the definition "all mountain" except a DH?


I'm with you, brotha.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted by ImaFred View Post
> Doesn't every mtb bike fit the definition "all mountain" except a DH?
> 
> 
> ...


+2 on that comment. People are buying into the particular hype and trying to justify their reason for it. :thumbsup:

Inc. stupid neg.s and me laughing at the reason for the neg.s. :smallviolin:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

MrBadger said:


> Where's all the AM hardtails these days?? That Ragley is nice but what's with these short travel, triple ringed, cable disc things?
> Just wondering...


Missed this. :eekster:

What's wrong with mechanical disc? They provide the same stopping power as hydraulics just a tad heavier?


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

On One 456


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, it's all marketing hype. They take the same mountain bike they've been making since 1985 and just call it by a new name every few years to get you to buy another one.

There's nothing different about these two bikes... :skep:


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm not gonna take the bait. Cheers!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

bicol_express said:


> On One 456


nice On One (mukhang maanghang din yan a!):thumbsup:


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Missed this. :eekster:
> 
> What's wrong with mechanical disc? They provide the same stopping power as hydraulics just a tad heavier?


Nothing wrong with mech discs at all. I have one on one of my bikes. I wouldn't go as far as to say it's as powerful as my hydros but it does a job.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Yep, it's all marketing hype. They take the same mountain bike they've been making since 1985 and just call it by a new name every few years to get you to buy another one.
> 
> There's nothing different about these two bikes... :skep:


LALALALALALLALALALALA


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

MrBadger said:


> Nothing wrong with mech discs at all. I have one on one of my bikes. I wouldn't go as far as to say it's as powerful as my hydros but it does a job.


+1....and for the most part a heck of a lot easier to work on and maintain. Although I have top shelf hydro's on two of my bikes my around town beater 29er has BB-5's and work very well.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

vespa14 said:


> nice On One (mukhang maanghang din yan a!):thumbsup:


what's that?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

MrBadger said:


> Nothing wrong with mech discs at all. I have one on one of my bikes. I wouldn't go as far as to say it's as powerful as my hydros but it does a job.


You hurt my pigs feelings with that mech. comment. Now he's a bit porkier after your cleared that up. :ciappa:

Forgot to mention. Love that On-One. It was one of my choices along side the Ragley and NS Surge.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I keep looking at the 2012 Surge with its sliding dropouts. If there's one thing I'd change about the Pig, I wish I could run it singlespeed without a frame-mounted tensioner.

And was that comment by vespa14 in Tagalog?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

pedalmunky said:


> Yeah, I keep looking at the 2012 Surge with its sliding dropouts. If there's one thing I'd change about the Pig, I wish I could run it singlespeed without a frame-mounted tensioner.
> 
> And was that comment in Tagalog?


I would have gotten the Surge but they pushed it back from November of last year to January of this year to March of this year. I said, **** it. Not worth my time. The pig feels really beefy and looks beefier than the Surge, imo. I think getting the Pig was the best choice. 

Tagalog?


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry Blksocks, I was referring to the comment by vespa14 in parentheses. It's fixed now.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice kickstand! That bike would be sick if it was 26"


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

carabao said:


>


That looks fantastic! The picture and the bike!


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

vespa14 said:


> nice On One (mukhang maanghang din yan a!):thumbsup:


YUP! super spicy . salamat


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

pedalmunky said:


> And was that comment by vespa14 in Tagalog?


yes it was. which was in reference to my bike and forum name. a local delicacy in our part of the Philippines made of chili peppers. _maanghang_= hot and spicy


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

pedalmunky said:


> Yeah, I keep looking at the 2012 Surge with its sliding dropouts. If there's one thing I'd change about the Pig, I wish I could run it singlespeed without a frame-mounted tensioner.
> 
> And was that comment by vespa14 in Tagalog?


yes sir, it was.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Huh. I thought so. I'm a semi-literate American-born Filipino in Chicago. Really nice 456 by the way.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Dialled Alpine, Fox 36, HammerSchmidt AM, Saint, Hope, Thomson, Sunline, Halo...










None at None in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Are those 24" rims on that Alpine?


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

MMcG said:


> Are those 24" rims on that Alpine?


Yes, they are 24". The Alpine was designed to be run with either 24" or 26" rims. I've tried both and much prefer the 24s.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ragley MmmBop Single Speed*

Ragley MmmBop Single Speed

~24 pounds for a bike that can fly up, down, & through the air. Stoopid fun. :thumbsup:

34x16 is so close to magic gear that I only had to file 2mm off the solid axle to SS without a tensioner (Pig owners; chainstay length is the same ) But heads up that 34x16 is a big gea, not great for big mountains, but great for shorter sprinty up hills.

The Revelation fork with handlebar lock out is a real game-changer. Stand, mash, the bike wants to fly.

SS raced & hucked off jumps, seems pretty AM to me. 

On to the crappy mobile pics.

P


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

What exactly did you file down to get to magic gearing.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

MMcG said:


> What exactly did you file down to get to magic gearing.


On the solid axle, 2mm removed where the frame drop outs would fit.

Side view of solid axle with NOT eccentric at the drop out contact point: O
Side view of solid axle with eccentric at the drop out contact point: D

The eccentric part of the axle can be rotated around the drop out for +/- 4mm of chain tension. The Ragley is at the limit of the +4mm.

In the SS forum, I've seen hollow steel drop outs done, but would be hesitant for AM.

This is not perfect. As is no chain tensioning system. Has it's pros & cons.
+ more aesthetic
- loosens up a bit after every 4-5 rides

P


----------



## Sourvinakas (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my pig, on Imittos moutain, in Greece.


----------



## Sourvinakas (Oct 21, 2011)

I swear i uploaded some photos here.. What did i do wrong??


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you need to have a certain number of posts first but don't rely on what is say.... i have haven't managed to get a pic up properly yet and i've tried heaps of times!!!


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's my 2012 Stumpy 29er carbon.


----------



## rockin'lumberjack (Oct 19, 2005)

Blksocks said:


> Missed this. :eekster:
> 
> What's wrong with mechanical disc? They provide the same stopping power as hydraulics just a tad heavier?


Absolutely with you on this one. I don't understand why people allways come with comments like "why mec. disc brakes" or "shame, he has 3 chainrings on his MTB". I ride MTB since more of 25 years and BMX since more of 30 years. I've a Ragley Blue Pig, a Chromag Samuraï and a Dekerf Implant and all have Avid BB7. I live in Switzerland where you must climb, but then you must go downhill with your MTB. I weigh 202 lbs and my Avid do the job fine. I jump too, not like a freerider, but for me All Mountain says what it says : you climb, you jump, you go down, etc It's more than pure XC, but less than Freeride. So, why don't have mec disc brakes, 3 chainrings and maybe, less than 130 travel, if it's a hardtail and it suits the rider skills ? I've 125, 130 and 140 mm travel forks on my hardtails and I think it's amply sufficient for All Mountain Hardtail.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

rockin'lumberjack said:


> Absolutely with you on this one. I don't understand why people allways come with comments like "why mec. disc brakes" or "shame, he has 3 chainrings on his MTB". I ride MTB since more of 25 years and BMX since more of 30 years. I've a Ragley Blue Pig, a Chromag Samuraï and a Dekerf Implant and all have Avid BB7. I live in Switzerland where you must climb, but then you must go downhill with your MTB. I weigh 202 lbs and my Avid do the job fine. I jump too, not like a freerider, but for me All Mountain says what it says : you climb, you jump, you go down, etc It's more than pure XC, but less than Freeride. So, why don't have mec disc brakes, 3 chainrings and maybe, less than 130 travel, if it's a hardtail and it suits the rider skills ? I've 125, 130 and 140 mm travel forks on my hardtails and I think it's amply sufficient for All Mountain Hardtail.


Same old BS. :yesnod:


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I come from a time long ago when i did everything on one bike (20+ years ago). My style of riding was 'mountainbiking'. There is no denying, however, that this sport has evolved and is categorised more than ever. A few years ago i fitted quite nicely into the freeride category. Freeride has sinse developed into a category that i have no wish (or the ability) to partake in. All mountain is now my category. I ride hard and fast, up and down, all day long. I ride jumps and drops and i hammer the bejeezus out of my bike. I've had a rockhopper and similar bikes in the past and there is no way on this earth that they will stand the abuse i give my rig. I'm sorry, but it's a fact. Just look at the bikes that are being created for this category now... the Ragleys... slack as hell long travel hardtail rippers. My Dialled Alpine... slack, long, low, designed around 130mm fork, works well at 150mm. Bikes designed for the job, for the category. I would love to still be living in my long ago time where i had one bike to do it all but i don't, that time is gone. Our sport has developed and been categorised and it WILL develop and be categorised further. Stop being in denial and just go with it.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

the simple truth of the matter is that this thread shows up in NEW POSTS as "The hardtail thread"

and not the "All Mountain Hardtail thread."

while it may be in the AM subforum. the mistakes will never stop until the title is changed.


----------



## rockin'lumberjack (Oct 19, 2005)

MrBadger said:


> I come from a time long ago when i did everything on one bike (20+ years ago). My style of riding was 'mountainbiking'. There is no denying, however, that this sport has evolved and is categorised more than ever. A few years ago i fitted quite nicely into the freeride category. Freeride has sinse developed into a category that i have no wish (or the ability) to partake in. All mountain is now my category. I ride hard and fast, up and down, all day long. I ride jumps and drops and i hammer the bejeezus out of my bike. I've had a rockhopper and similar bikes in the past and there is no way on this earth that they will stand the abuse i give my rig. I'm sorry, but it's a fact. Just look at the bikes that are being created for this category now... the Ragleys... slack as hell long travel hardtail rippers. My Dialled Alpine... slack, long, low, designed around 130mm fork, works well at 150mm. Bikes designed for the job, for the category. I would love to still be living in my long ago time where i had one bike to do it all but i don't, that time is gone. Our sport has developed and been categorised and it WILL develop and be categorised further. Stop being in denial and just go with it.


I'm OK with that, don't misread my comments. I'm 42, I've growed in the same time than
MTB and BMX, I know that the sport has evolved, but I don't think that 1° or a half of a inch on a fork travel will change the ride abilities. See John Tomac what he can make with a "normal" MTBike. I know that it's an old debate, but for me, honestly it's more a "hype" thing : I don't agree with those who say that you "must" have a 160 travel fork on your hardtail to enter in the "All Mountain" category. It's only my opinion, but I know that a lot here think the same. If the rider has an Hardtail with good components, rides singletrails in the mountain and jumps, goes up and downhill and rides hard, why his bike shouldn't enter in the "Hardtail all mountain" category ? Just for a "hype idea" of the sport ?


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

It's not hype though, it's evolution. I agree, rockin'lumberjack, half an inch or 1 degree doesn't make a world of difference and it isn't compulsary to have a certain length fork or certain degree head/seat angle for your bike to fit the category. I run my fork at 130mm most of the time because it feels best for my particular frame. My point is.. an XC bike frame is always going to be an XC bike frame no matter what length fork and how much Shimano Saint you place upon it!
I used to work at Nevis Range in Scotland. It's where our world cup downhill course is. I had unlimited access to the course and i have ridden it a lot. I've ridden it full sus DH bikes and i've also ridden it on my Orange SubZero. I wouldn't, however, ride it on my Rockhopper and neither would i risk it on my old Orange Sub5. I haven't had the chance to do it as i no longer live in Scotland but i would have no problem trying it on my Alpine.
These bike are meant to be built burly and a XC frame just isn't burly, it's built for XC.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this thread needs more pictures and less retarded arguments!

Hope this one fits in here, actually I'm not even sure if I posted it in it's latest carnation as this thread has been going nowhere for what seems like weeks! 

Anyway, it gets ridden everywhere and anywhere so I assume this means all mountain...








[/URL]
Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rockin'lumberjack (Oct 19, 2005)

OK ! But do you think that a Dekerf Implant, a Ragley Blue Pig, a Chromag Samuraï, a Santa Cruz Chameleon, etc... are XC bikes only because they have 3 chainrings, mec. disc brakes or even are singlespeed ? Let me laugh. It'sonly against that kind of ideas that I debate. .
It's like when I was kid, I had no money and was (and am) a BMXER. I rode a High Tensile steel BMX and all those "son to dad" (I don't know if it's the correct word) who rode those Hutch Pro Racer, or other superb bikes, were laughing about me, but I was better than them. loved the sport much than them who were "fashion victims". I still own my 1st BMX, restore and ride Old School as I ride modern BMX and MTB.
Sorry to bring this thread to an old debate, but I'm tired to see all these cynical comments about loved owner's bikes.
As othesr have said, enough comments, let's see those "All Mountain Hardtails".
Regards


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

On that note...check out my Kona steely. Introduced in 2011, and redesigned for 2012. It climbs everything and rips downhill. I've cleaned 31% grades and with 130mm travel up front, the bottom bracket is at a low 12 inches, making for some high G turns.


----------



## screamingeagle3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Men thats a sick view :thumbsup:


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! It's Otay Mountain overlooking Otay lakes and Point Loma in San Diego.


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Just J said:


> That looks fantastic! The picture and the bike!


+1, I'm really loving this bike


----------



## Zoomstag (Jan 17, 2009)

Merida TFS Trail 700D with Marzocchi DropOff, Avid BB7 '04, Truvativ Stylo, Answer Protaper, Schwalbe CrazyBob*.

*because there are too much asphalt where I use my "love".


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

scottzg said:


> 07 marin rocky ridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have the same frame..... I got it as a frame so is 'custom'


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Is that a bell hanging off your top tube? 
If so ... you gotta sound like the "Super G" during the winter olympics when you come cruise'n by. :thumbsup:



howard619 said:


> On that note...check out my Kona steely. Introduced in 2011, and redesigned for 2012. It climbs everything and rips downhill. I've cleaned 31% grades and with 130mm travel up front, the bottom bracket is at a low 12 inches, making for some high G turns.


----------



## Calgaryrider15 (Jan 28, 2012)

*New Ride*

Well i just picked up a used but new to me 2008 Norco Rivel. I'm new to the biking world and can't wait to start this summer. I would upload a picture..but i need more posts:madman:

I have a couple questions if anyone could help me out.

Because it was used. I would like to upgrade the grips, and pedals. I don't know brands I just want good grip.

Thanks for any info you can give.:thumbsup:


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

My 2011 Specialized Comp 29 Aluminum. All stock here except for WTB Bronson 2.2s. Added G3185 in front and G3SS 160 in rear later.


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

yep...that's a bell. It's for warning the hikers and mountain lions that I'm coming. Most hikers seem to appreciate it, mountain lions - can't tell, but makes good conversation with cougars:ihih:


----------



## Bams7 (Oct 7, 2011)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Posted this up in XC section and got some lip for the flat pedals, dropper seat post, short stem, and wide bars. I guess it belongs here! 24lbs, climbs like a mountain goat and holds its own on the descents.


Wow nice bike, what's the spec ?


----------



## pemangsa_buto (Jan 26, 2012)

I see alot of pikes here, but i seem to find any, are those forks out of production? I hear alot of good things about it, i just cant seem to find any.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

32x18 is killing me so I run 32x20.
Since I can't find 19T cog and 34T chainring is too expensive, 22x13 the chain hits the tire LOL.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

pemangsa_buto said:


> I see alot of pikes here, but i seem to find any, are those forks out of production? I hear alot of good things about it, i just cant seem to find any.


Last Pike was 2010. Replace with the RS Sektor fork.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Last Pike was 2010. Replace with the RS Sektor fork.


And if so, what's your weight? I weigh 78kg (170lbs +-) and the RL version I had always pulled me over the bars when braking. I realized coil version is just too linear for people over 150lb. Never liked that, but otherwise is a very plush (obviously) and stiff fork.


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

Dirty as it should be.










2011 Transition TransAM


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Helmetless said:


> And if so, what's your weight? I weigh 78kg (170lbs +-) and the RL version I had always pulled me over the bars when braking. I realized coil version is just too linear for people over 150lb. Never liked that, but otherwise is a very plush (obviously) and stiff fork.


Good point. I had a Pike 454 U-Turn Coil on my previous On-One Summer Season and even with a firm spring upgrade, I've read reviews that for my weight it will still be too little. Traded in for a Pike 454 non U-Turn Air and it was much better. I could have made it as plush or as firm as I wanted it. That sold me on air forks, but ultimately I ended up getting a Fox 36 Float. :d

The springs upgrades are pretty costly at $40+ for each spring, air just offers much more tuneability and a lighter package overall.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StarXed said:


> Dirty as it should be.
> 2011 Transition TransAM


Is that the Fox 32 Float 150?


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Is that the Fox 32 Float 150?


Yeah. 2012 Float 32 150 RLC.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StarXed said:


> Yeah. 2012 Float 32 150 RLC.


How do you like it? How does it handle the climbs? Descents? How is the stiffness? I may pick one up for a build in late summer.


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> How do you like it? How does it handle the climbs? Descents? How is the stiffness? I may pick one up for a build in late summer.


I like it a lot. Its a huge improvement over the Float 32 100RL I had on my old bike. Much stiffer and confidence inspiring. I'm a big guy (280lbs) so there is some flex, but none that makes me concerned.
Its hard to comment on its climbing ability. I came from a 100mm travel fork on an XC bike which was an awesome climber. The TransAM with this fork and a 50mm stem was too squirrely on any substantial incline. It climbed like a mountain goat with a 110mm stem, but that ended up with me too stretched out and hurt my back. I have a 75mm stem on it now and its pretty much dialed in and climbs really well. There is more bob in the front when Im standing and pedaling uphill, but that's because Im running the fork at a lower pressure and I am a really big dude. I guess I would rate the fork's climbing performance a 3.5 out of 5 when compared to the older fork, but it makes up for it in spades when the bike is pointed downhill or when rolling along on a rocky or rooty trail.

The one caveat (and this may be a combination of my size and the settings on the fork currently) is that I really wish it rebounded faster on those fast little ditch-like dips in the trail. I have to stay way back on the bike to keep the fork from diving severely on those. But that may be more of a rider error then the fork.

If you've used Fox stuff before and liked it, my guess is you can't go wrong with this fork. The new Kashima coating and FIT system definitely make it a smoother operating fork. Its also quieter then my old fork. The thru axle gives it some confidence inspiring stiffness, but not as much as going to a 36mm stanchion fork would.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StarXed said:


> I like it a lot. Its a huge improvement over the Float 32 100RL I had on my old bike. Much stiffer and confidence inspiring. I'm a big guy (280lbs) so there is some flex, but none that makes me concerned.
> Its hard to comment on its climbing ability. I came from a 100mm travel fork on an XC bike which was an awesome climber. The TransAM with this fork and a 50mm stem was too squirrely on any substantial incline. It climbed like a mountain goat with a 110mm stem, but that ended up with me too stretched out and hurt my back. I have a 75mm stem on it now and its pretty much dialed in and climbs really well. There is more bob in the front when Im standing and pedaling uphill, but that's because Im running the fork at a lower pressure and I am a really big dude. I guess I would rate the fork's climbing performance a 3.5 out of 5 when compared to the older fork, but it makes up for it in spades when the bike is pointed downhill or when rolling along on a rocky or rooty trail.
> 
> The one caveat (and this may be a combination of my size and the settings on the fork currently) is that I really wish it rebounded faster on those fast little ditch-like dips in the trail. I have to stay way back on the bike to keep the fork from diving severely on those. But that may be more of a rider error then the fork.
> ...


Wow, thanks a bunch for the review. I'm a lightweight (6' 160lb) but I am looking at a capable trail bike where I can climb really well but have some fun on the downhill without worrying about lightweight parts. This fork may just be it! Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, thanks a bunch for the review. I'm a lightweight (6' 160lb) but I am looking at a capable trail bike where I can climb really well but have some fun on the downhill without worrying about lightweight parts. This fork may just be it! Thanks again.:thumbsup:


I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't be a good choice for you. For me it works great even with the limited adjustability since I have to keep the pressure near the limit. Its only going to be that more stiff under a lighter ride. Unlike my last fork which I was always mindful of, this one works so smooth that I don't even think about it. It just does its job...quietly soaking up everything from trail chatter to big root ledge drops.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

StarXed said:


> I like it a lot. Its a huge improvement over the Float 32 100RL I had on my old bike. Much stiffer and confidence inspiring. I'm a big guy (280lbs) so there is some flex, but none that makes me concerned.


Did you look at the Float 36? I'm 40 lbs lighter and loving mine on the TransAM. Zero flex and smooth like butta!!!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Did you look at the Float 36? I'm 40 lbs lighter and loving mine on the TransAM. Zero flex and smooth like butta!!!


I know this wasn't totally directed at me but I'm debating between the two right now. All I have against the Float 36 is that it's a pound heavier which may not hinder my climbing too much but may not be necessary. I'd love to hear your impressions/opinions.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

spotlightcomm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We are part of the CAP 400 class at Grand Valley State University and we are doing a market survey of the bicycling community on behalf of Slingshot Bicycles. Please take a moment to fill out this survey for us about what you love about biking, as well as how you feel about Slingshot. The more honest you are , the better our results! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> tiny.cc/ue0io


probably hit lots of threads with this survey? BUT Slingshot doesn't make any AM HT's... So you might get lots of other survey results like mine where I said I wouldn't buy a slingshot cause I don't think I'd trust jumping and dropping on one...


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*29er hardtail w/ a modified Fox 36 Float*

Banshee Paradox. 29er w/ a short chainstay & 36mm stanchion fork. Good times.










I actually have a Maxxis Ardent 2.4 on the front now. Great tire for a AM 29er.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

client_9 said:


> Banshee Paradox. 29er w/ a short chainstay & 36mm stanchion fork. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought it would work with a "standard 26er fork"


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> I never thought it would work with a "standard 26er fork"


I had it modded.

Thread discussion here

w/ the 20mm axle and the 36mm stanchions providing stiffness, removing some of the arch is possible.


----------



## wayniak (Feb 5, 2012)

sweet bikes can't wait to get mine so I can post it....


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

client_9 said:


> Banshee Paradox. 29er w/ a short chainstay & 36mm stanchion fork. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, probably the first 29er I actually like and could ride myself too :thumbsup:
I've got a full suspensioned bike myself though I've got some kind of fetish for hardtails with over 140mm suspension, look so sick, and combine the privileges of hardtails with the privileges of long suspensioned FS:s.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pädi said:


> Nice, probably the first 29er I actually like and could ride myself too :thumbsup:
> I've got a full suspensioned bike myself though I've got some kind of fetish for hardtails with over 140mm suspension, look so sick, and combine the privileges of hardtails with the privileges of long suspensioned FS:s.


I switch between this Paradox and a full susp (Nomad)

The Paradox definitely climbs and accelerates better but chunky downhills can be a challenge - meaning you gotta think more about the right line. I built it for "AM" abuse.... 36 hole Flow rims w/ beefy spokes.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pädi said:


> Nice, probably the first 29er I actually like and could ride myself too :thumbsup:
> I've got a full suspensioned bike myself though I've got some kind of fetish for hardtails with over 140mm suspension, look so sick, and combine the privileges of hardtails with the privileges of long suspensioned FS:s.


Here's a more recent pic (more XC stem and big ole' Ardent 2.4 up front)


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

My Kelly Deluxe Do-All- and i mean it; one tough SOB










.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

I can get back on this thread again. I just got my new Cotic BFe frame built up and have been for a snowy ride, I couldn't really learn much about the handling from the ride but I do know that the bike is comfortable.

Its not quite finished in this pic I have had to pinch the brakes and wheels from my Enduro just to get it up and running but it should be complete by the end of the week.


P1010081 by i_ache, on Flickr


P1010082 by i_ache, on Flickr


P1010084 by i_ache, on Flickr


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Did you look at the Float 36? I'm 40 lbs lighter and loving mine on the TransAM. Zero flex and smooth like butta!!!


It seems I'm forever missing your messages and posts when they're directed at me.

I did look at the Float 36. It was definitely one of the things I was sure I was going to go for, but in the end I just figured since I'm not dropping more then 1-2 feet it would be kind of overkill. That, and my build was already coming in on the heavy end thanks to the beefier wheels.

Don't get me second guessing myself, man!


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Have gears and chaingude in a box in the closet- SS on it for now.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Can I post a pic of my cheap bike here?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

sammysmc said:


> Have gears and chaingude in a box in the closet- SS on it for now.


man that is clean... I'm digging these SS jobs. Simple, almost like an overgrown BMX bike.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

creeker_1 said:


> Here is my hard everything AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first mountain bike was a diamond back. It served me more than 12 years before it was stolen.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

That Paradox is one fine looking bike. I love the color scheme on it. This thread is as good as it gets as far as bike porn goes for me.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Knees said:


> I can get back on this thread again. I just got my new Cotic BFe frame built up and have been for a snowy ride, I couldn't really learn much about the handling from the ride but I do know that the bike is comfortable.
> 
> Its not quite finished in this pic I have had to pinch the brakes and wheels from my Enduro just to get it up and running but it should be complete by the end of the week.
> 
> ...


Love that so want a Bfe myself ,Is that a medium?


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

GIANT Yukon Disc SE

With several upgrades...
- hydrobrakes
- from 8 to 9 speed 
- wide bards (800mm) and shorter stem (80mm)
- white rims (for bling)
- 2.35" up front and 2.1" at the back


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

@J273

Thanks, it is a great ride I'm still getting used to it I have been riding FS for so long I'm not very subtle and keep landing heavily expecting the suspension to take care of things. 

It is a medium as that's what Cotic advised me to get for the riding I do.


----------



## justinioonotari (Feb 13, 2012)

Frame: Voodoo Bakka Medium
Fork: Manitou Black Super Air 120mm
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 HD 8" rotors
Cranks: Bontrager Race
Front Derailleur: Shimano SIS
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
Shifters: SRAM X-9
Stem: Amoeba Borla
Handlebar: OEM Giant
Seatpost: Amoeba Borla
Saddle: WTB Lazer V
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Square Taper
Cassette: SRAM Powerglide II
Headset: Cane Creek s8
Grips: ODI Yeti
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 26x2.1"
Wheels: Ringle Abbah S.O.S with Mavic 221


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

Chinese carbon special. We'll see if my 200lb ayce can make her submit.

24.5lbs with pedals, without really "going" for a light build. Heavy wheels and tires, and Joplin 4 boat anchor.

Frame..... Well, looks like the construction in absolutely STELLAR, but I am still afraid of a 2.6lb frame.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

thuren said:


> Chinese carbon special. We'll see if my 200lb ayce can make her submit.
> 
> 24.5lbs with pedals, without really "going" for a light build. Heavy wheels and tires, and Joplin 4 boat anchor.
> 
> Frame..... Well, looks like the construction in absolutely STELLAR, but I am still afraid of a 2.6lb frame.


What frame is that?
:skep:


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

thuren said:


> Chinese carbon special. We'll see if my 200lb ayce can make her submit.
> 
> 24.5lbs with pedals, without really "going" for a light build. Heavy wheels and tires, and Joplin 4 boat anchor.
> 
> Frame..... Well, looks like the construction in absolutely STELLAR, but I am still afraid of a 2.6lb frame.


The worst thing that could happen with that carbon frame is it could snap at the top tube and impale you. Just kidding, seems perfectly safe to me... lol


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

thuren said:


> Chinese carbon special. We'll see if my 200lb ayce can make her submit.
> 
> 24.5lbs with pedals, without really "going" for a light build. Heavy wheels and tires, and Joplin 4 boat anchor.
> 
> Frame..... Well, looks like the construction in absolutely STELLAR, but I am still afraid of a 2.6lb frame.


Seems like most carbon frames are made in China. Is it unbranded. What is the source? Sounds interesting.


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I did a lot of research on these carbon frames. This one had bigger diameter tubes, short chainstays, and a good head angle with the taller forks.

IMO, some of these carbon frames with the smaller diameter tubes are scary. The larger tubes and generous flowing radius corners, should really help with durability. We'll see how she does with a little abuse, cause I plan to deal some out.

Here is the one I bought. I have 2.25 tires on, but the frame will fit a 2.4 EASY.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Nice solid bottom bracket housing, aluminum sunk into the brake mounts, and aluminum seats for the headset. The construction is WAY better than I expected.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

thuren said:


> I did a lot of research on these carbon frames. This one had bigger diameter tubes, short chainstays, and a good head angle with the taller forks....Nice solid bottom bracket housing, aluminum sunk into the brake mounts, and aluminum seats for the headset. The construction is WAY better than I expected.


But the design purpose is unknown. Big tubes does not equal strength. Road bikes have big tubes. Over forking piles on the stresses as well. The stock head angle at 71 degrees tells me it's design intent is XC.

Before people go rush out an buy these, for $100 more you can get an On One 456 that is purpose built for agressive riding, CEN tested, has a good head angle without over forking, and that extra $100 is way cheaper than an ER visit.

P

Since this is the AM hardtail post up pic thread (not the discuss what is AM thread) Sexy 456 frame pic:


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr.P said:


> But the design purpose is unknown. Big tubes does not equal strength. Road bikes have big tubes. Over forking piles on the stresses as well. The stock head angle at 71 degrees tells me it's design intent is XC.
> 
> Before people go rush out an buy these, for $100 more you can get an On One 456 that is purpose built for agressive riding, CEN tested, has a good head angle without over forking, and that extra $100 is way cheaper than an ER visit.
> 
> ...


Good call I am NOT endorsing my frame yet as who knows???? If I would have known about that On One frame I most likely would have bought it!


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

> Sexy 456 frame pic


While that is undoubtedly the best sticker set for the 456c I think you need to have your eyes tested if you think that it is sexy.


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

The only other thing of note about that 456 frame, the the 1500g weight. Lots of nice aluminum frames that come in around the same weight or less. Surely that thing is BOMB proof, and super stiff, but I think the biggest reason people go with carbon is to save weight.


----------



## spotlightcomm (Feb 4, 2012)

have any of you guys seen/tried/or heard of slingshot's new DD hardtail series?

what do you guys think about them?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

spotlightcomm said:


> have any of you guys seen/tried/or heard of slingshot's new DD hardtail series?
> 
> what do you guys think about them?


refer to the last time you asked/surveyed/shilled... Slingshot doesn't make an All Mountain hardtail, so you'd probably get a better response if you tried XC or 29er forums...?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

thuren said:


> The only other thing of note about that 456 frame, the the 1500g weight. Lots of nice aluminum frames that come in around the same weight or less. Surely that thing is BOMB proof, and super stiff, but I think the biggest reason people go with carbon is to save weight.


My naive 2c - a similarly strong steel frame will easily be at least 2.5lb heavier, a titanium version would cost 2-3x as much, and an aluminum hardtail would be a little heavier but a much more rigid and punishing ride. For me, the $400 456c is a great choice that has the cost, weight and riding comfort (for a HT) in a good balance.

Here is a picture of my red 456c waiting to be dressed up as a 650b machine.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StiHacka said:


> Here is a picture of my red 456c waiting to be dressed up as a 650b machine.


It's a nice frame I guess but would be easier to appreciate if it wasn't covered in white wrapping. Have fun with your build and please post when you're done.


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

That is some NICE packaging but the actual frame would be much _nicer_ to see.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StiHacka said:


> Thank you! I have not unwrapped it yet, I am teaching myself patience.  It should be finished in a week or two, I will then post it to the On-one forum as I do not think the XFusion Velvet fork qualifies as AM.


I'll be anxiously awaiting pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

mtbnozpikr said:


> It's a nice frame I guess but would be easier to appreciate if it wasn't covered in white wrapping. Have fun with your build and please post when you're done.


Thank you! I have not unwrapped it yet, I am teaching myself patience.  It should be finished in a week or two, I will then post it to the On-one forum as I do not think the XFusion Velvet fork qualifies as AM.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I'll be anxiously awaiting pictures!:thumbsup:


Wow, how in the world did my comment end up above yours?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, how in the world did my comment end up above yours?


Time Travel.


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

Just finished pimping up my 2011 Ragley Blue Pig.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice ride, love that color.


----------



## J.N. (Dec 15, 2004)

*Chromag beeotch.*


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Your Fox fork looks great with the logos removed and Chromag logo in their place.:thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

J.N. said:


>


Yeah, super slick. Hot bike.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's mine, apologies for the crappy cel pic:










frame: On-one 456 size 18".
wheels: Sun Rhyno Lite.
fork: RS Revelation 120mm (coming soon: Fox Talas 100-140)
brakes: Avid BB7 w/Speedial levers. 185F, 160R .
derailleurs/crankset: SLX. crank is 22-32-bash.
Shifters/Cassette: Microshift 8 speed, 11-34.
chain: Sram PG-951.
headset: On-one Smoothie light.
stem: On-one Ultralight CNC
seatpost/seatclamp: One-one twelfty/On-one forged alloy
saddle: On-one Inbred
handlebar/ grips: One-one oversized / On-one foam grips
Pedals: MKS DD Cube.
Weight: 12.8 kg / 28.5 lb


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Here's mine, apologies for the crappy cel pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## Dawbs96 (Feb 5, 2012)

My GT Aggressor XC2 09


----------



## thiswreckage (Jul 14, 2009)

@ JackStephen

With that head badge and colour scheme I call a fellow Leeds fan?!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

thiswreckage said:


> @ JackStephen
> 
> With that head badge and colour scheme I call a fellow Leeds fan?!


Haha, not really. I live in Mexico, si no influence of Leeds down here. Headbadge was included with the frame and I just like blue


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

More like a Trail bike than All Mountain but still fun as hell!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Replaced the 160mm Lyrik with a Revelation RLT ti at 140mm. The handling is a lot more responsible now and the bike feels a lot more lively, definitely prefering it!

Evil Sovereign


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

MMcG said:


>





Steve.E said:


>


NICE! sweet looking bikes...


----------



## thiswreckage (Jul 14, 2009)

JackStephen said:


> Haha, not really. I live in Mexico, si no influence of Leeds down here. Headbadge was included with the frame and I just like blue


Well you know, Mexico, Leeds, same difference really! Loving the blue white and yellow with the Yorkshire rose up front. :thumbsup:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

J.N. said:


>


beautiful bike. love chromags. great company and nice frames and components. you running that fox at 160mm?


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

I would say this counts as an AM hardtail:









08 Fuji Nevada frame
2010 Fox Fit RLC 140 Fork
Chris King Headset
Chris King Bottom Bracket
Shimano SLX crank
Shimano SLX rear derailleur
Shimano LX shifters
Tektro Aurigua hydraulic brakes
Hope Pro II hubs
Mavic 721 Wheels w/ stans kit
Minion DHF 2.5 F
Ardent 2.25 R


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

High Side said:


> I would say this counts as an AM hardtail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an unfair way to get into as taller riders sometimes need longer travel forks to equal the smaller ones.

Just kiddin'

BTW I sell Fujis at the bikeshop and current Nevadas aren't as fancy as that one.


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

here's mine custom titanium Strong


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice ride! I have wanted a Strong for a long time.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> That's an unfair way to get into as taller riders sometimes need longer travel forks to equal the smaller ones.
> 
> Just kiddin'
> 
> BTW I sell Fujis at the bikeshop and current Nevadas aren't as fancy as that one.


LOL inorite, I bought that bike new from a Fuji shop back in 08 for like $319. It had all Alivio components. Everything crapped out in record time LOL. The frame, however, has proved exceptionally solid.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Steve.E said:


> Replaced the 160mm Lyrik with a Revelation RLT ti at 140mm. The handling is a lot more responsible now and the bike feels a lot more lively, definitely prefering it!


Good choice, for everyday trail riding, 160mm is too much. My sweetspot is around 100-120mm.


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

Steve.E said:


> Replaced the 160mm Lyrik with a Revelation RLT ti at 140mm. The handling is a lot more responsible now and the bike feels a lot more lively, definitely prefering it!
> 
> Evil Sovereign


What kind of headset are you using for it?


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn it seems half the bikes in this thread have a Minion out front


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

High Side said:


> Damn it seems half the bikes in this thread have a Minion out front


... it's a great front tire ... I run a DhR on my AM/heavy duty trail bike.


----------



## Sandski (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot of nicfe bikes here. Since the rear swingarm on my Heckler is cracked, AM HT´s make even more sense. I have a Soul that I´ll ride now.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

ShimmerFade said:


> What kind of headset are you using for it?


An FSA Orbit XL2, standard 1 1/8th threadless. I bought the frame second hand and it is what came installed. It has actually been fairing quite well although the lower bearing could do with replacing - that could be partly due to the fact it has a split crown race though (not sure this is stock as I have a replacement hs and this doesn't come with a split one).


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah ok, thanks for the info! Are you sure you have a 2010? For some reason the 2012 says it takes only a campy 45/45, but I was under the impression that the frames were the same since they started using the Tange steel. Guess I'll write CRC an email to see if they know. I'll post up what I find out in the Sovereign thread for anyone interested.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Dunno what year it is, 09 I think, it's definitely a v2 though.


----------



## Shiva Tandava (Feb 25, 2012)

my horny Alpina 560


----------



## Shiva Tandava (Feb 25, 2012)

just a stock...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I have this nice feeling I've upgraded my bike to the level I wanted. Pics soon!


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

*my contribution to the AM love*

some one will laugh at this. but it's i perk of being on the short side of things, with a long enough seat post i can ride it like a trail bike, and just about anything else i want to. haven't gotten 'er dirty yet, but that's coming very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Diver85 said:


> some one will laugh at this. but it's i perk of being on the short side of things, with a long enough seat post i can ride it like a trail bike, and just about anything else i want to. haven't gotten 'er dirty yet, but that's coming very soon :thumbsup:


That is one hot bike!


----------



## pwalt (Jun 25, 2011)

*chameleon*

posted awhile back, updated pic of my chameleon


----------



## spanishflyaberdeen (May 29, 2005)




----------



## J.N. (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep, 160!


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Well i had a couple good shakedown rides over the weekend. The bike did great and yet again I am reminded how awesome HTs are. The suckiness on the rough stuff is beginning to be outweighed by the pedaling advantage, especially to a slow poke like me


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

My old DMR Switchback, repainted. Again.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Diver85 said:


> some one will laugh at this. but it's i perk of being on the short side of things, with a long enough seat post i can ride it like a trail bike, and just about anything else i want to. haven't gotten 'er dirty yet, but that's coming very soon :thumbsup:


That's hot! Been seeing these frames lately. I like the stance. Are those small block eights 2.35?


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

sammysmc said:


> Have gears and chaingude in a box in the closet- SS on it for now.


Nice ride!:thumbsup:
Mind if I ask what brand frame this is? Ive been looking for these tapered head cylinders.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> My old DMR Switchback, repainted. Again.


I like the paint job, very retro and out of the box
thinking. Nice job on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

team_wee said:


> here's mine custom titanium Strong


That looks great! Specs please?


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

kaneshiro76 said:


> That's hot! Been seeing these frames lately. I like the stance. Are those small block eights 2.35?


Yes they are. I'm continually surprised by how well they do. They're by no means perfect especially in the PNW but then again that's what mud tires are for  I actually feel like I need to use the quickest rolling tires I can find after I rold with a guy who rocked micro knobby rear, SB8 front on my usual damp trails and I couldn't keep up. It was pretty impressive. Made me realize it's not the wand it's the wizard :thumbsup:

By the way thanks for the praise unknown-rider and kaneshiro76


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Diver85 said:


> Yes they are. I'm continually surprised by how well they do. They're by no means perfect especially in the PNW but then again that's what mud tires are for  I actually feel like I need to use the quickest rolling tires I can find after I rold with a guy who rocked micro knobby rear, SB8 front on my usual damp trails and I couldn't keep up. It was pretty impressive. Made me realize it's not the wand it's the wizard :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way thanks for the praise unknown-rider and kaneshiro76


You are most welcome sir Diver85. You really really really should get comfortable with praises if you got a ride like that.

It's a rolly tire as they say. But I've got 2 individuals advising me to use an SB8 26x2.1 instead of a 26x2.35. I like how the later looked on a rig I saw. I'm still in anxiety over which size to get now. I've got till this Thursday to decide.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

So I've been riding for long enough that I can finally tell the difference between tires (and other things too). I am NOT, however, princess and the pea. And so the difference between the 2.1 and 2.3 I can't feel except for maybe on the road on a long climb (I've ridden both sizes). Hopefully that helps.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

You've been big help sir! Thanks so much. I'll consider your advise come Thursday.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

My Evil Sovereign


----------



## -Boat- (Feb 20, 2012)

My 04 Rockhopper I recently acquired...:thumbsup:

Darnit. I guess I need 10 posts...


----------



## Whitebull (Jul 30, 2011)

My back hurts. NoMo Hardtail.


----------



## cman24 (Feb 29, 2012)

My first bike i plan on getting soon is gonna be a hardtail


----------



## Dark_ (Feb 28, 2012)

2007 Gary Fisher Tassajara

Picked it up as a beater bike but ended up having more fun on it than my carbon Rush.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Diver85 said:


> some one will laugh at this. but it's i perk of being on the short side of things, with a long enough seat post i can ride it like a trail bike, and just about anything else i want to. haven't gotten 'er dirty yet, but that's coming very soon :thumbsup:


Gosh, that thing is awesome!! Did you get a weight on it yet?

Slam that seat down = 4X machine!!


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

justwan naride said:


> That looks great! Specs please?


It's pretty much a copy of a Chromag. The main differences are sliding dropouts (I can run a 142mm hub and adjust CS length or run SS) 30.9 seat post and of course it's TI. The frames is just under 3.5 pounds and can handle hard hits just fine. Mainly lives on the north shore/whistler area.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Gosh, that thing is awesome!! Did you get a weight on it yet?
> 
> Slam that seat down = 4X machine!!


Thanks man! I haven't weighed it yet b/c I don't have a scale of any kind. My best guess puts it around the 28 lb mark, give or take a couple lbs.  I probably won't weigh it though, I don't really care what it weighs as long as it ain't super heavy, which it isnt. I'm not a weight winnie like you...I should loose weigh before my bike does lol.


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

stiingya said:


>


That chain tensioner. Is that for double and bash or would it be set up with just a single ring at the front?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mark909 said:


> That chain tensioner. Is that for double and bash or would it be set up with just a single ring at the front?


double, if you run a single there are better ways for retension cause you don't have to worry about chains moving between rings...


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

stiingya said:


> double, if you run a single there are better ways for retension cause you don't have to worry about chains moving between rings...


Do you know what brand it is/where i can buy one. Im building a frame up with slx double and bash and it looks like exactly what i want.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

mark909 said:


> Do you know what brand it is/where i can buy one. Im building a frame up with slx double and bash and it looks like exactly what i want.


it's a blackspire stinger.

Blackspire - STINGER | Blackspire


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mark909 said:


> Do you know what brand it is/where i can buy one. Im building a frame up with slx double and bash and it looks like exactly what i want.


Not sure what is on that bike, but I use a blackspire Stinger. Cheap, comes in all 3 mount types...?

Blackspire


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

Some of these a pretty sick... My entry level 05' Giant Rincon barely cuts it as a mtb


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Same one I've had for ever:



Though that's about to change! My new frame arrives Monday... and the 29er build begins


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

wintersolstice said:


> Same one I've had for ever:
> Though that's about to change! My new frame arrives Monday... and the 29er build begins


I dont see nothing wrong with it though. Looks good!:thumbsup: Dont forget to post the new frame's fotos.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure if I've posted this? Well here it is again if I have!
3rd BFE in 12 months, 1 stolen, 1 crashed and this Gritstone coloured one was bought used from the guys at Cotic. £175 for the frame, cheaper than repairing the crashed one. Changed the colour from the cyan to the grey as I wondered if I just wasn;t supposed to have the cyan one!

DSCF1301 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

and the reason for replacing it:

DSCF0333 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr

After three rides!:madman:


----------



## TB.B. (Mar 5, 2012)

Bitewerks that evil looks real cool!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

The AMHT beater I put together last week.

































* Frame: 2005? Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira 17"
* Fork: 2005 Marzocchi 66r 150mm
* Brakes: Avid bb7. Cleansweep rotors 185mm Front, 160mm rear
* Cranks: Raceface Evolve w/ bbg Bashguard
* Guide: Sunline v1
* Derailleur: Older XTR
* Shifter: Sram Attack grip shift
* Pedals: wellgo Wam d-10
* Saddle: Gusset R
* Bottom Bracket: race face
* Cassette: Shimano 12-36
* Stem: World Force?
* Handlebar: Uno.
* Seat Post: Salsa Shaft 27.2 with shim.
* Grips: ESI chunky
* Tires: WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55
* Rims: DT swiss e540
* Hubs: Formula


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> The AMHT beater I put together last week.


that is [email protected]@$$!!! 

Also, whats the horizontal top tube measure with the longer fork on there? thanks!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ratty2k said:


> 3rd BFE in 12 months, 1 stolen, 1 crashed and this Gritstone coloured one was bought used from the guys at Cotic:


How did you crash to cause such a dent? (is the black one of Flicker the new ride? Nice!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

stiingya said:


> that is [email protected]@$$!!!
> 
> Also, whats the horizontal top tube measure with the longer fork on there? thanks!


I measured it to be about 23"-23.5"


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> The AMHT beater I put together last week.


Just a quick question. What are you using for your chainstay protection?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Old tube from the looks of it. Easy, free, and looks great. You will see that a lot.


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought so how do you attach it to the frame?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Zip ties.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, black one is the latest version of it. As for the crash, a low speed slide onto very sharp rocks...

This descent actually:

DSCF0295 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


DSCF0296 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Buggyr333- nice bike 👍


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

mark909 said:


> Just a quick question. What are you using for your chainstay protection?


Yep, old tube. Run them on all my bikes, even my roadie. Just wrap it around real tight like you would bar tape, and zip tie the ends real tight


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ratty2k said:


> Yep, black one is the latest version of it. As for the crash, a low speed slide onto very sharp rocks...
> 
> This descent actually:
> 
> ...


bummer, but those rocks sure look like frame eaters!


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Frame: On One 456 18"
Frok: Pike 454, U-turn, coil, 95-140mm
Stem: Syncros Fr, 60mm
Handlebar: truvativ Stylo wc
Headset: acor
Cranks: shimano deore 22/32t, e13 bash + e13 drs
Pedals: wellgo mg1
Bb: shimano saint
Brakes: shimano saint, avid g3 disc
Wheels: F- hope pro2/ alpina 3/ mach max R- hope pro2/ alpina 3/ mach magma
Shifters: sram x9
Mech: sram x7, shimano slx
Tyres: maxxis highroller 2.35 downhill
Saddle: wtb silverado
Seatclamp: hope


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Fizio that is a hot bike! I'm liking the color choices! Mmm chocolate and gold, makes me think of candy... lol


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

unknown-rider said:


> Fizio that is a hot bike! I'm liking the color choices! Mmm chocolate and gold, makes me think of candy... lol


Thanks... 👍


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Buggy man, your front rotor is mounted backwards.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

WrecklessREX said:


> Buggy man, your front rotor is mounted backwards.


How did I not notice that? thnx lol.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

03 Foes Zig Zag hardtail
Marzocchi thing with 130mm of travel and very little damping
Truvativ gigapipe 32 tooth
XTR rear derailleur
Ditch Witch rims
Hope Bulb hub rear
Azonic bars
FSA Orbit XL ll headset
Taco guard
SLX shifter and gearset
Hayes mechanical disc brakes (they arent very good, but they do what theyre supposed to eventually)
Odyssey pedals (shinners from HELLLLLLL!!!!!)


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> How did I not notice that? thnx lol.


The support struts holding the brake surface should lead the hub not follow it. The rear is correct. If you look at the rotor there is writing on there with an arrow, its on the inside now and should be on the outside.

Good looking bike tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

WrecklessREX said:


> The support struts holding the brake surface should lead the hub not follow it. The rear is correct. If you look at the rotor there is writing on there with an arrow, its on the inside now and should be on the outside.
> 
> Good looking bike tho. :thumbsup:


Yeah I know all that. I just wasn't paying much attention when I was building it. evidently.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

I picked up a Ragley Blue Pig frame a couple months back to build up over the winter. I pulled most the parts off a Giant STP that I sold and borrowed a few more from my Knolly which will be replaced with a newer one in a week or so. Haven't had the chance to get it on dirt yet, hopefully this weekend as weather seems to be shaping up a bit for us. I've still got to put some time in shortening up the brakes, maybe adding a few decals, and getting everything dialed in but looking forward to having a nice steel hardtail to play around on.

Here's the specs:
Frame: Blue Pig in Skwosh 18" 

Fork: Rock Shox Pike Air UTurn
Brakes: Magura Louise BAT
Shifters: SRAM Rocket/X9
Cassette: PG970
Chain: 951 cross step
Cranks: Race Face Deus XC double with bash
Bottom Bracket: Race Face
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX double
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7
Saddle: WTB ?
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper
Seatpost Clamp: Hope
Headset: Cane Creek 40 
Stem: Answer Rove AM 60mm
Bars: Chromag OSX
Grips: ODI Rogue
Tires - Front: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
Tires - Rear: Michelin Dry XC 2.3
Wheels - Hope Bulb to DT 5.1D


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice bikes everyone! I need to get my pig build on here! Just caught up on this thread from last spring and I must say I'm glad it's getting back to more pictures and less whining!


----------



## shaun0916 (Mar 10, 2012)

*GT Avalanche LE*

I'm still loyal to my GT Avalanche LE 26"

Salsa Stem 31mm
XT front and rear Derailleur
XT front and rear V brakes
Mavic Rims w/GT Hubs
3/8 speed / Alivio shifters / Deore Brake Levers (going to conform to combos soon)
WTB Velocirapotors 2.1, Thomson Seatpost, Raceface flatbar and Cane Creek headset.

I have this thing dialed in the way I want it, but I know soon I'll have to upgrade... ha ha


----------



## shaun0916 (Mar 10, 2012)

*nuthin*

just tryin to start a new thread


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Yesterday I replaced the lightrubber on the latest bike with some big fat DH stickyknobby lovelyness for a day of shuttles on the local gravity hill.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Zahgurim what frame is that? Looks like a 1.5" headtube, is it ti? Sick looking bike!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

She's fun! 

ti Zero Cycles prototype I'm beating on... 
1.5 headtube, sized to also be able to take a Lefty; proprietary custom tubing; ISCG05 tabs; sliding vertical dropouts. Burly.

No website as of yet, but a webpage here.


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

2012 Cannondale Flash 29'er Lefty:thumbsup:


----------



## Banda427 (Dec 12, 2010)

just finished the build, but as most know its never really finished...lol


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, here's my ride I built last summer. I'll try to get better pics when it's nicer out. This is my first build and most of the parts came from my previous DB Mission 3. Specs are as follows.

2011 Ragley Blue Pig Frame
RS Pike Dual Air 140mm Fork
XT Drivetrain (cranks, DRs, shifters, cassette)
BBG bash guard
SLX Brakes
Nukeproof Headset
Ragley 60 mm Stem
Easton CNT bar
ODI grips
Sette Seat post
Ragley Cheeky Saddle
Wellgo magnesium flats or Time clipless
WTB laserdisk wheels with no-name hubs
WTB Stout tires

I'm super happy with the bike. I pretty much started out mountain biking a couple seasons ago with my DB Mission. I really liked it but I ride with some seriously good XC racers and wanted something I could use to try to keep up with them when the trail points upwards. For whatever reason I was naturally attracted to the AMHT's and just knew that's what I wanted. I didn't get nearly enough ride time in on the bike last year, but enough to know I love it!

Changes I'm planning or considering are some ZTR Arch/Flow wheels and probably a wider bar since everyone talks so highly of them (mine is 680mm). Thoughts? I'm also trying to dial in the stem height before I cut the steerer tube to fit properly so rocking lots of spacers right now. Ok, enough blabbing and on to the pictures!


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

My hardtail Specialized P1 All Mountain









Frame: Specialized P1 All Mountain alu 6061
Fork: RockShoX Sektor RL 100-140
Crank: Shimano M785 175mm 26-38
Brakes: Avid Elixir R 185/160
Rear Derailleur:	Shimano M773 10S
Fron Derailleur:	Shimano M785 top swing 10s - double
Shifters: Shimano M770 10s
Cassetes: Sram PG1050 10s 12-36
Chain: Wipperman Connex 10sG
Rims: Stans NoTubes ZTR Crest
Hubs: Hope Pro 2 Evo
Spokes: Sapim Race Double Butted 2-1.8
Pedals: Shimano m770
Stem: FSA OS 90 100mm +-6°
Handlebar: Bontrager Flat Bar Select 620mm 74°
Sadle: Fizik Gobi XM


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

BlackmanGR said:


> My hardtail Specialized P1 All Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That set-up sure looks great!:thumbsup: I'm looking into getting a Sektor RL as well and I cant help but notice you got the same fork. Any qualms on it yet? I am currently having a great deal of difficulty finding 15mm thru-axle front hubs. I found a used Shimano Deore 15mm FH-M525 (though it really looks like an XT M758 to me) over at a local classified ad but I'm uncertain whether it features sealed bearings.


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

kaneshiro76 said:


> That set-up sure looks great!:thumbsup: I'm looking into getting a Sektor RL as well and I cant help but notice you got the same fork. Any qualms on it yet? I am currently having a great deal of difficulty finding 15mm thru-axle front hubs. I found a used Shimano Deore 15mm FH-M525 over at a local classified ad but I'm uncertain whether it features sealed bearings.


The only problem witch i have with the fork is the weight... It's 2100gr.
It works very good with any ride style (XC-AM-FR)


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply sir! It's either that or I'll take a Recon RL. I really like the Sektor (since my LBS just has these 2 items on my budget range). The Recon RL they got there is 100mm 9mm QR. Perfect I'd say, but I really want to future proof my fork and so I see the Sektor which has U-turn Travel. But yeah, they dont have 15mm front hubs except American Classic. I hope they'd have more fork options soon but the sales person says its gon' take quite a bit till they acquire new stocks and variants. :madman:


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

The Sektor is a good, solid fork. I also have that same model (U-turn 100-140mm). I have a 9mm QR because I wasn't able to afford the 20mm version/new front wheel. I have been really happy with it. I have over 3k km on it without having to service it yet, and absolutely no leaks. I don't get too crazy though with only some smaller ramps and drops (max air probably 4 feet), rock gardens, and lots of roots and rough trails.

I do take good care of it though by cleaning the stanchions with a rag and the dust seals with teflon based lube before every ride. I was thinking about trying to service it once I get some more time.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

ShimmerFade said:


> The Sektor is a good, solid fork. I also have that same model (U-turn 100-140mm). I have a 9mm QR because I wasn't able to afford the 20mm version/new front wheel. I have been really happy with it. I have over 3k km on it without having to service it yet, and absolutely no leaks. I don't get too crazy though with only some smaller ramps and drops (max air probably 4 feet), rock gardens, and lots of roots and rough trails.
> 
> I do take good care of it though by cleaning the stanchions with a rag and the dust seals with teflon based lube before every ride. I was thinking about trying to service it once I get some more time.


Thanks sir! I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to the day when I can do the same tricks you can on your bike.

I would love to stick to a 9mm QR (since I really like the pair of hubs I got) if only my LBS had that same Sektor variant as yours. It feels like I'm not getting my money's worth with the Recon RL since I cant go past 100mm.

Add the fact that I am most uncertain whether the used 15mm XT M758 hub is still road-worthy. I'd love to do online shopping but my cousin's had theft issues with the local customs in the past. There's a Nuke Proof 15mm hub I'm craving for now.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there any sure way of telling road-worthiness on a front hub just by looking at it. This model (XT M758) seems a bit dated. I can bring a magnifying lens along to check for cracks on the outside but I really wont be able to check any further. :skep:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's the build so far.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

kaneshiro76 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=478167
> Here's the build so far.


Where?


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

That's all for now. Lol!


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Ari Cycles steel frame (long body, short arse..)
White brothers fluid 140
Saint rear mech
MRP lopes chain device
Straitline stem 50mm
Funn fatboy DH bars
Hope pro evo + flow rims
Formula R1 stoppers
Joplin 4 dropper
Chris king head/bottom
SLX crank
DX pedals
Renthal chainring
Ardent 2.4/2.25


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*thumbie!*



scrublover said:


> Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame, 05 RS Pike Team, Hope/King wheels, Race Face/SRAM/Shimano mixed drive bits, Avid Juicy-5 brakes. Thomson stem/ProTaper bar/Gravity Dropper Descender post. (makes the bike even better!) Tires vary.
> 
> I love this bike. It does it all. Got the frame for about half his regular price; not custom to me but, it was _exactly _what I wanted when shopping, and still is. At least for a hardtail.


you've stuck with a thumbie!! good work!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

konacurtis said:


> you've stuck with a thumbie!! good work!


course in the 5 years since he posted that pic it might have changed...


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

stiingya said:


> ^true
> 
> But looking at the forums it does seems pretty logical why so many XC bikes end up being posted here. This thread is in the AM forum, but it doesn't say "the AM hardtail thread" Just "hardtail thread". If you search for hardtail's this thread comes up both in mtbr search and google pretty easy. And it is very active so it comes up at the top of the page for many people just casually checking out mtbr forums. (and the A in AM means this forum itself is at the top) Plus, and I think this is a huge part, there isn't an actual XC thread to even post in. There's the weight weenies forum, the XC racing and training forum, and the beginners forum. But no place for your average XC or trail bike to go. Plus this is the only hardtail sticky I saw doing a quick look.
> 
> ...


Yeah mon, these seems to be one forum short of a full deck


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I'm just going to say I'm an AM skeptic. 

Having looked at the AM-hardtail picture thread, read tons of posts, wikis, and guides on AM vs XC... I think it's marketing BS. AM/XC/Trail is more of a gradual continuum instead of 3 classes. We're not talking Road vs Mountain here - that's an obvious distinction. We're talking super tiny differences that hardly make a whole new category.

Just my 2 bits.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

wintersolstice said:


> I think I'm just going to say I'm an AM skeptic.
> 
> Having looked at the AM-hardtail picture thread, read tons of posts, wikis, and guides on AM vs XC... *I think it's marketing BS. AM/XC/Trail is more of a gradual continuum instead of 3 classes. We're not talking Road vs Mountain here - that's an obvious distinction. We're talking super tiny differences that hardly make a whole new category.*
> 
> Just my 2 bits.


I agree. Small to me, big to others... particularly those trying to sell you something. Fondly remember the days of one bike, fully rigid, rode everything - some of the most fun days on a bike.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

stiingya said:


>


One is not like the other...

I only said I understand why people post XC bikes in this thread. Not that it makes sense!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

stiingya said:


> One is not like the other...


we're all saying the same thing.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

The thing w/ this thread that´s been discussed a thousand times is that people who open it wanna see *LONG TRAVEL, BURLY-FRAMED HARDTAILS (>120mm) * with *SLACK HEAD ANGLES (<69°)*. Not marketing bs but another segment than XC. Simmilar but not in the same spectrum.

If i see a Big Boobs thread, i´d expect to see big boobs not normal girls w/normal boobs and guys going like: "back in the day there were no silicones, this is what we had and it was fun".

Just sharing my thoughts... and why not talk about boobs?


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> The thing w/ this thread that´s been discussed a thousand times is that people who open it wanna see *LONG TRAVEL, BURLY-FRAMED HARDTAILS (>120mm) * with *SLACK HEAD ANGLES (<69°)*. Not marketing bs but another segment than XC. Simmilar but not in the same spectrum.
> 
> If i see a Big Boobs thread, i´d expect to see big boobs not normal girls w/normal boobs and guys going like: "back in the day there were no silicones, this is what we had and it was fun".
> 
> Just sharing my thoughts... and why not talk about boobs?


You really don't get it.

Enough talk, back to pictures.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

dump said:


> You really don't get it.
> 
> Enough talk, back to pictures.


I don´t get it? I don´t see no pictures in this thread from you, so if i were you i´d STFU,
Back to pics please


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

juancho142 said:


> The thing w/ this thread that´s been discussed a thousand times is that people who open it wanna see *LONG TRAVEL, BURLY-FRAMED HARDTAILS (>120mm) * with *SLACK HEAD ANGLES (<69°)*. Not marketing bs but another segment than XC. Simmilar but not in the same spectrum.
> 
> If i see a Big Boobs thread, i´d expect to see big boobs not normal girls w/normal boobs and guys going like: "back in the day there were no silicones, this is what we had and it was fun".
> 
> Just sharing my thoughts... and why not talk about boobs?


You absolutly get it. Those guys that don't get it are dumb.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

bluevagrant said:


> You absolutly get it. Those guys that don't get it are dumb.


Well, that makes it easy for me - I am building up a large travel burly framed 29er bike with a 71 degree head tube angle - so obviously I'm XC or trail.

Seeya


----------



## amorozz (Feb 13, 2012)

*my bike*

Atom dx1 
Rock Shox Sektor RL Coil U-Turn
Truvative Stylo 2.0 Sram ESP7.0/X 9/PG-970 
Mavic EN321/Novatec/DT/Maxxis Crossmark 2.25
Avid Juicy 5 185/160
Truvative AKA/Holzfeller/Xenium
Ritchey scuzzy logic pro
Ritchey/Specialized
DMR V8


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that´s what i´m talkin about! Awesome rig


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Watcha makin' winter? Sounds good so far...everyone knows 9ers have different head angles than 6ers. Don't be dumb too!


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

mtskibum16 said:


> Ok, here's my ride I built last summer. I'll try to get better pics when it's nicer out. This is my first build and most of the parts came from my previous DB Mission 3. Specs are as follows.
> 
> 2011 Ragley Blue Pig Frame
> RS Pike Dual Air 140mm Fork
> ...


Dig the build. Blue Pig is a fun ride. I definitely recommend wider bars than 680 mm... more fun to lean the bike into corners at speed.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

bluevagrant said:


> You absolutly get it. Those guys that don't get it are dumb.


Exactly! So many people are taking it personal and making it an argument on whether AM is any different, etc, but we just want to see long travel, slack HTs! We don't care if you can ride any other bike on all of the mountain, we just want AMHTs to looks at!



Ktse said:


> Dig the build. Blue Pig is a fun ride. I definitely recommend wider bars than 680 mm... more fun to lean the bike into corners at speed.


Thank you. I guess I should start looking for some bigger bars. I'd like to not get much heavier for the bars so I'll need carbon probably.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah! Let's start up this argument yet again! And let's call each other names and belittle each other!

Or not. 

How about instead we take advantage of this crazy mild spring and ride our killer hardtails as goddamned hard and fast as we can without wondering how other people might classify them on the internet?

Really good looking pig, mtskibum. Glad to see you got her put together. I just installed a 710 mm handlebar on my pig and got nothing but good things to say about wide bars.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice, what kind did you get? Just started looking at them and there's an almost overwhelming about of bars out there!


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Got the Kore Torsion 710s. Not so wide that I feel like I'm gonna be punching trees in tight trails, low 20mm rise gives me a good attack position, and not too pricey to boot. Low and wide stance works for me.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

... man I miss wide bars. I had to go down to 680mm from 710mm due to clipping too many trees. Then again ... I do hit trees like a downhill skier hits gates.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

This is my old Rumble:










This is my new Honzo:


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

My Homegrown with some upgrades.......and I'm 6'7" hence the seatpost/stem heights. It's a fun bike!


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha, that thing is pretty crazy man! At least you have no close calls with the top tube =P

Nice looking Honzo up there too. I dig the flow of the bends from seat tube to seatpost.


----------



## atitagain (May 10, 2010)

My Sovereign & Sons Prince Albert.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On one serious budget (get it? ON-ONE?!) :ihih: Sorry, guys... I try. :nonod:

This is mine - finished yesterday with eBay and parts bin stuff. Sometimes I just don't feel like beating myself up on the rigid, XC or CX bike. This is gonna be fun 

Might as well take a picture now, this is the cleanest it'll ever be.









EDIT: In response to the XC vs. AM thing - I totally understand. My XC hard tail is a racy, 100mm travel go fast bike. It's good, for, well... XC riding and racing. I consider weight to be a big factor with XC, climbing efficiency, etc. My handlebar is narrower with a longer stem on my XC bike.

When I built this On-One 456, I built it with all-mountain in mind. Short stem, wide bar, 130m travel, not really too concerned with weight (this steel beast is 31.68lbs). I'll take this thing on trails I would slow down on my XC bike. There is a clear difference between pure XC bikes and all-mountain bikes, in my humble opinion. In contrast, this is my XC bike - far from all-mountain.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> My Homegrown with some upgrades.......and I'm 6'7" hence the seatpost/stem heights. It's a fun bike!


Nice to see the classic Schwinn's on the trail. I have a 2001 Rocket 88 and a Moab 1. I've need to service the Manitou forks. What have you done to your Manitou to keep it going well?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually just recently picked this bike up.....the fork is pretty spongy and I was debating getting another so I can't tell ya about servicing it......


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Here is my 09 Rockhopper I built up. Now with a new front 1x9 chainring, phenom expert saddle and reba rl fork.









By aluminumhorse at 2012-03-18









By aluminumhorse at 2012-03-18









By aluminumhorse at 2012-03-18


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

juancho142 said:


> If i see a Big Boobs thread, i´d expect to see big boobs not normal girls w/normal boobs and guys going like: "back in the day there were no silicone, this is what we had and it was fun".


   too funny...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

eauxgod said:


> This is my new Honzo:


NICE!!! (not that the Rumble wasn't cool too!) :thumbsup:


----------



## silverjonsson (Mar 3, 2012)

Finished at last! Im really happy with this setup, the only thing i'm thinking of maybe changing is the stem. It's 70 mm now and im thinking of something like 45~50 mm.

Current setup:

Frame: Evil Soveriegn – Yellow – Large
Fork: FOX FLOAT 150 FIT RLC 
Brakes: Shimano XTR
Wheels: Shimano XT
Headset: Da Bomb Nuclear XC
Saddle: Da Bomb Urbanizer
Seat Post: Racface Turbine
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Crankset: Shimano XT
Chain Guide: Da Bomb Recoil CGS
Pedals: Da Bomb Bullet Hole
Tyres: MAXXIS High Roller 2.35"
Stem: Relic Spear
Handlebars: El Gallo DH cut down to 760
Chain: Shimano XTR


Her is a picture of my Sov:


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mastralbe (Mar 20, 2012)

silverjonsson said:


> Finished at last! Im really happy with this setup, the only thing i'm thinking of maybe changing is the stem. It's 70 mm now and im thinking of something like 45~50 mm.
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> ...


WOW very nice!


----------



## mastralbe (Mar 20, 2012)

wich chainring are you using? 36?


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

nothing fancy , but the price was right


----------



## silverjonsson (Mar 3, 2012)

mastralbe said:


> WOW very nice!


Thanks!



mastralbe said:


> wich chainring are you using? 36?


If you are asking me I am using the Da Bomb 32-40t ISCG '05


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mxracer299 (Dec 23, 2006)

So I've been playing around on one of these frames for a bit now. I'm a 190lb agressive rider and just like to have fun on anything that comes my way on a trail. I usually run my enduro, but I do like a little side of long travel hardtail action too so I don't get too spoiled! I've had a 456 summer season and a Ragley blue pig too, this frame blows them away in every respect. One thing I'll add is that I really like having a 23.7" TT on a 16" frame, you can stretch out for pedaling, but when you go down, you can really slam the seat to get lots of room to work the bike. 

imortant spec on mine are:

Weight- a skosh over 25lbs as pictured

Frameset- On One 456 Carbon 16"

Fork- 2012 fox 36 Talas

Wheels- dt 240 hubs, supercomp spokes, flow rims, specialized Ground control 2.3 rear, specialized Purgatory 2.2 front

Brakes- Formula R1 160/180

Seatpost- RS Reverb, cromag seat

Drivetrain- Xo 9spd, Stylo OCT single 32t


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mxracer299 said:


> So I've been playing around on one of these frames for a bit now. I'm a 190lb agressive rider and just like to have fun on anything that comes my way on a trail. I usually run my enduro, but I do like a little side of long travel hardtail action too so I don't get too spoiled! I've had a 456 summer season and a Ragley blue pig too, this frame blows them away in every respect. One thing I'll add is that I really like having a 23.7" TT on a 16" frame, you can stretch out for pedaling, but when you go down, you can really slam the seat to get lots of room to work the bike.
> 
> imortant spec on mine are:
> 
> ...


Compared to other On One frames it sure seems like they ended up with some some funky frame design on this one. 
Super short headtube, high top tube which if you want to run it AM and use a longer fork means you have to run a 
smaller frame or get your junk smashed often. (seems like old school when you took a more XC'sh frame and built it up AM. 
Which is fine, just doesn't make sense for On One to me?)

*You sure built up a cool looking bike*, but it just seems like they built a new frame with old geo/design 
that doesn't seem to match their other offerings. Almost makes me wonder if it was a catalog carbon and not from the ground up On One design?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Here is my 09 Rockhopper


Any chance you can resize your images? I know there are some others with pics almost as big, but your's seem to be breaking the page/making it hard to read without sideways scrolling... thanks!


----------



## mxracer299 (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine with a 160mm has the same standover as my enduro and 140mm blue pig, the super short headtube just makes it look funny. if you look at my pic, the stem is slammed when the same fork is on my enduro.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mxracer299 said:


> Mine with a 160mm has the same standover as my enduro and 140mm blue pig, the super short headtube just makes it look funny. if you look at my pic, the stem is slammed when the same fork is on my enduro.


Well I could be wrong? 

What size is the Blue Pig? On the other hand, a hardtail with the same standover as a
160mm full suspension bike doesn't sound like very good standover for a hardtail???

Still, if it rides as good as you say that's all that matters! :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Compared to other On One frames it sure seems like they ended up with some some funky frame design on this one.
> Super short headtube, high top tube which if you want to run it AM and use a longer fork means you have to run a
> smaller frame or get your junk smashed often. (seems like old school when you took a more XC'sh frame and built it up AM.
> Which is fine, just doesn't make sense for On One to me?)
> ...


 @ stiingya, I can't just sit here while you bash On-One's frame design, so ring the bell school's in sucka... :nono::nono::nono:

First off, yes the head tube is short, nothing wrong with that, just gives you more fork fitment options, especially if you are looking in the second hand market. :thumbsup:

The top tube is quite sloped, however it's not curved like some of the newer designs, it's straight... Just remember, boys bikes have straight tubes, girls bikes have curved tubes. 
The top tube is also quite long, so if you're like me, and have a long torso, you can get by with a smaller frame size. I'm 6'6" and I ride a 20" frame On-One, all my other bikes are either 21" or 22" frames. In the years I've been ridin' On-One's I've never hit my "family jewels" not once. 

Long, sloped top tube, short, slack head tube, are all design hallmarks that remain consistent throughout the On-One line up (Inbred, Scandal, 456), and I'm glad they carried the same geometry over to their carbon line as well.

I've spoken with the designer of the carbon bikes a couple times via email, and I can assure you that their carbon frames are designed in house, however they do have a far east manufacturer for their frames.

People often times ask me what it's like to ride an On-One, I tell them, it remindes me of riding my 1980 Schwinn Predator BMX back in the day, very maneuverable, very smooth, very cool, with just a touch of old school. :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Diamondhead said:


> People often times ask me what it's like to ride an On-One, I tell them, it remindes me of riding my 1980 Schwinn Predator BMX back in the day, very maneuverable, very smooth, very cool, with just a touch of old school. :thumbsup:












Nice! Good times were had rockin' the tall tube socks & short OP shorts huckin' dirt jumps on a Predator. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That's what I'm talkin' about.
Tube socks had to be stripped
OP shorts had to be turquiouse
Canvas Vans (preferably with a checkered pattern)
AC/DC jersey tee, or a tee shirt with the sleeves cut off and cut about 6" short of the waist (can't remember what we used to call them shirts)

Good times... good times! :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Diamondhead said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's what I'm talkin' about.
> Tube socks had to be stripped
> OP shorts had to be turquiouse
> ...


Half shirts? :yikes:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

stiingya said:


> Compared to other On One frames it sure seems like they ended up with some some funky frame design on this one.
> 
> *You sure built up a cool looking bike*, but it just seems like they built a new frame with old geo/design
> that doesn't seem to match their other offerings. Almost makes me wonder if it was a catalog carbon and not from the ground up On One design?


It is quite amazing how much you can tell about a frame's riding qualities by looking at one picture! :skep: Your comment about their design decisions is the icing on the cake though.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah you're right, half shirts! :yikes:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Diamondhead said:


> Yeah you're right, half shirts! :yikes:


I gotta say though, I still do love my Vans


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I see the kiddies are still fighting over the whole AM (Trail) and XC thing. Anyways... After getting over some serious body aches and work out of the way I managed to finish my build and hopefully get to ride her very soon. Also playing with the stem. Might go back to the 40mm.

Edit: I really LOVE the On-One big nose saddle... It's so fitting!


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

The On-one was my second choice. I haven't ridden it more than just a few blocks. Still waiting for the snow to go, but I think it'll be fun.

IMG_3042.jpg picture by Lewing7 - Photobucket

IMG_3039.jpg picture by Lewing7 - Photobucket


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Diamondhead said:


> @ stiingya, I can't just sit here while you bash On-One's frame design, so ring the bell school's in sucka... :nono::nono::nono:
> 
> First off, yes the head tube is short, nothing wrong with that, just gives you more fork fitment options, especially if you are looking in the second hand market. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


6'6" on a 20" frame. That's exactly what I was referring too before, if you want to run it AM and use a longer fork means you have to run a smaller frame or get your junk smashed often! Ya sure schooled me there... 

In all fairness I guess I am somewhat in the wrong here. The 456 is a compromise, like a SC Chameleon. And that's exactly what it's supposed to be, so I guess it doesn't make any sense to complain that it's not a more dedicated 6" design with a lower standover, etc. Plus it seems the carbon bikes have the exact same geo as the steel bikes. So one would have to assume they did design the bike from scratch. My bad. (course I only wondered, I didn't say they didn't design it)

But in my defense, with the upfront costs of getting a new from scratch carbon frame I'd have thought they would have gone with a more modern take. Something more like the 456Evo someone posted above. But I bet we'll see that in carbon before too long. With any luck!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> It is quite amazing how much you can tell about a frame's riding qualities by looking at one picture! :skep: Your comment about their design decisions is the icing on the cake though.


I didn't mention one word about "how" they ride. Just about the frame design and geo.

And I specifically said that if it rides as good as the OP said it did than that was all that matters...


----------



## RoelantVDL (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's my Chameleon. 
It's freshly built up. Components aren't all very bling but they get the job done. After reading some of the posts here it seems I might get flamed for not using a chainguard. I have a K-Edge dirt3 chain catcher and I want to see first if it helps at all while staying with triple rings...

I love the Sektor. Its cheap and works superbly with the frame.

Build configuration:
Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon XL 2010 - White
Forks: Rock Shox Sektor RL Dual Position Coil 150-120mm, 20mm axle, X-Firm spring
Chainguide: K-Edge chain catcher inside of granny ring
Headset: Hope
Wheels: Mavic XM321 on Shimano XT hubs
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 2.5 - triple compound in the front, 60a in the rear.
Brakes: Magura Louise 203mm front and Shimano XT Trail 2012 203mm rear
Cranks: Shimano Deore Hollowtech II
Pedals: Truvativ Holzfeller
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow
Cassette: Shimano SLX 9 speed
Stem: Truvativ AKA 70mm
Bars: Truvativ Holzfeller
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Funn

Total weight: A hair less than 14 kg.
Please leave comments if you have'm


----------



## soic (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice bike! :thumbsup:
What's the fork like? Is Coil Dual Position reliable?


----------



## RoelantVDL (Sep 14, 2004)

soic said:


> Nice bike! :thumbsup:
> What's the fork like? Is Coil Dual Position reliable?


Thanks  I like it too.
Regarding the Sektor RL Dual Position Coil:
Sorry I only went for a brief ride so far, so I don't have much feedback regarding reliability. The dual position coil works with two stacked coils. When activated, the top coil stays compressed so only the lower coil works. It seems simple enough to be reliable. 
The forks behave very well, both at 150 and 120mm settings. 
Compression damping works well, and you can dial it all the way until partial lockout. I wouldn't have minded a clicker in the compression damping dial though. The rebound adjuster is also very effective.

I am 220 lbs and bought the fork new with an X-Firm spring. It is buttery smooth with awesome small bump sensitivity, but I havent used the full travel yet, I will play a bit with the damper to see what works best.

I have read people having problems with dual position air but that is mostly related to air shifting from one chamber to the next due to seals and valves, so similar problems should not arise with coils.

Sorry for the iphone pics, they don't really do it justice. I will make some nicer pictures as soon as possible.
cheers


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

mxracer299 said:


> So I've been playing around on one of these frames for a bit now. I'm a 190lb agressive rider and just like to have fun on anything that comes my way on a trail. I usually run my enduro, but I do like a little side of long travel hardtail action too so I don't get too spoiled! I've had a 456 summer season and a Ragley blue pig too, this frame blows them away in every respect. One thing I'll add is that I really like having a 23.7" TT on a 16" frame, you can stretch out for pedaling, but when you go down, you can really slam the seat to get lots of room to work the bike.
> 
> imortant spec on mine are:
> 
> ...


Soooo sick. I think other than the single ring up front, this bike is basically perfection. Big fork, burly frame, lightweight...what else do you need? Great build.:thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I posted a wrapped frame here not so long time ago, here is she built.

On one 456C 18" red
XFusion Velvet 15mm TA @ 130mm (not sure if long enough for AM; but a great trail ride nevertheless 
650b wheels (XD Lite / DT Comp / Hope Pro II / Neo Moto 2.3)
3x9 drivetrain - XT FD/RD/chain, SLX cranks, SRAM 990 cassette
XT shifters/brake levers, BBDB calipers (to be replaced with XT M785 soon), Avid rotors 180/160mm
Easton Monkey XC lite riser bar, Race Face 60mm stem
On One headset, seat post, WTB SST Race saddle




























Great ride! Currently at ~180 miles and counting.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

2006 IronHorse Warrior Team se

I love this bike and will never get rid of it since I built it but I am in the market for a full suspension.

Only original part is the frame

shimano lx crank
Shimano xt derailleurs
shimano lx shifters
Shimano clipless pedals
sram cassette
avid bb7 brakes 
185 avid G2 cleansweep front rotor (not pictured, I just put it on the other day)
160 avid roundagon rear rotor
avid brake levers
wtb velicraptor and motoraptor tires
mavic crossride wheels
monkey bar handle bar
oury lock on grips
hope seatpost clamp
2006 Manitou R7 fork
Jagwire/shimano xtr cables
Sette seat post
Sette Edge Stem
FSA Headset


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

StiHacka said:


> I posted a wrapped frame here not so long time ago, here is she built.


It looks better without the wrapping.:thumbsup:

Nice looking build.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Ironbike1,
My brother and I have both had the warrior and love them. i broke mine pretty good but his is still running strong.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

mtbnozpikr said:


> It looks better without the wrapping.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice looking build.


Thank you. Some of the components are not "hardcore enough" for a true AM HT, but they are perfectly okay for my needs.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

RoelantVDL said:


> Here's my Chameleon.
> It's freshly built up. Components aren't all very bling but they get the job done. After reading some of the posts here it seems I might get flamed for not using a chainguard. I have a K-Edge dirt3 chain catcher and I want to see first if it helps at all while staying with triple rings...
> 
> I love the Sektor. Its cheap and works superbly with the frame.
> ...


That is just brilliant! :thumbsup:
I've been looking for someone with the same fork. Only difference is I've got the 15mm thru-axle.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> Thank you. Some of the components are not "hardcore enough" for a true AM HT, but they are perfectly okay for my needs.


Did you get a weight for it? Don't see many red bikes with that bright of a color, nice!

Didn't even notice till now it was 27.5... Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

stiingya said:


> Did you get a weight for it? Don't see many red bikes with that bright of a color, nice!
> 
> Didn't even notice till now it was 27.5... Cool! :thumbsup:


Thank you. Yes, the color turns heads.  Believe or not, I have not run into any suitable scale yet - even my favorite LBS does not have one, but it feels quite lightweight.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Build configuration: 
Frame: 1998 Raleigh M400
Forks: Manitou 4
Chainguide: None(yet)
Headset: ??90mm rise
Wheels: Mavic XM 317(not pictured, still mavics but they are my commuter wheels)
Tires: WTB Velociraptor (intense micro knobby in picture)
Brakes: Canti 983 in the Front... Generic V-brake in the rear 
Cranks: Shimano XT
Pedals: Wellgo Platform
Shifters: 1X8 (Shimano Deore XT)
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Cassette: Shimano XT
Bars: No name 2" rise
Seatpost: No name
Saddle: Ritchey

Most of the parts I built this bike with were powder coated black and I cant remember the models...It was all sorts of colors when I finished building it so I disassembled it and had the parts coated gloss black.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

No offence intended, but what was your excuse for posting in the AM HT section? What's up with the slicks?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

This is so silly.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Blksocks said:


> This is so silly.


funny......


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Blksocks, way to make a new poster feel Welcome!
Does the picture really bother you that much?
Maybe your time would be better spent giving him a more concise explanation
than being a**.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Blksocks, way to make a new poster feel Welcome!
> Does the picture really bother you that much?
> Maybe your time would be better spent giving him a more concise explanation
> than being a**.


Agreed.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Why don't we just make a "Post your ALL MOUNTAIN hardtail thread"


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Why don't we just make a "Post your ALL MOUNTAIN hardtail thread"


Why not a HARDTAIL forum outside of the All Mountain Forum?


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

I say Kudos to Mace350. He's rollin old school and makin it work. That there is where "All Mountain Hardtails" stated anyway. I'd much rather see a guy on one of those riding proud than some poser with a fancy rig that sits in his garage. 
And not that is has anything to do with anything, but at least he could figure out how to post pics, unlike myself...


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

Here's my semi-budget/left over bike parts On One 456 Carbon.














































Build configuration: 
Frame: 2011 On One 456 Carbon
Forks: Rockshox Revelation RLTi Dual position air 20mm maxle 
Wheels: Some sort of DT Swiss set up (I forget!)
Tires: Prototype schwalbe hans dampfs
Brakes: Elixr CRs (worst brakes ever)
Cranks: Shimano LX
Pedals: HT AE01
Shifters: Shimano XT 3x9
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Cassette: Shimano XT
Bars: Sunline 745s
Seatpost: Some sort of Easton
Saddle: WTB

I really like it so far. It is my first hard tail. Definitely a little different from my Nomad.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey I can take it, that is my AM bike and unfortunately that is the only picture I had that showed the entire bike...Here is a pic from a race in SRSP last week. There were alot of upset faces behind me on $1000+ rigs:madman:...Can't really say anything there though as I have that in mine anyway, I just love this bike, Oh and I never dismounted during the race...:thumbsup:










I might be at White Clay this weekend, maybe I'll get a better picture...

Edit: I ride this bike to work during the week, that is the reason for the slicks...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Blksocks, way to make a new poster feel Welcome!
> Does the picture really bother you that much?
> Maybe your time would be better spent giving him a more concise explanation
> than being a**.


I like these replies. Did you neg me too? How about you, John Barrett? You two have no idea what I was considering silly and internet attack me :cryin:

I was referring to, icalebkim's comment and all other comments similar to his. No offense, Icalebkim! I was also expecting someone to comment on the bike and it's HA, v-brakes, and stem. Those types of posters are fun to ride on.

Mistakes happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Mace350 said:


> Hey I can take it, that is my AM bike and unfortunately that is the only picture I had that showed the entire bike...Here is a pic from a race in SRSP last week. There were alot of upset faces behind me on $1000+ rigs:madman:...Can't really say anything there though as I have that in mine anyway, I just love this bike, Oh and I never dismounted during the race...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your Raleigh more. :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> Why don't we just make a "Post your ALL MOUNTAIN hardtail thread"


+ million!

Seems like the most obvious fix! (too bad a mod couldn't just change the name of this thread so it's clear)


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Blksocks said:


> I like these replies. Did you neg me too? How about you, John Barrett? You two have no idea what I was considering silly and internet attack me :cryin:
> 
> I was referring to, icalebkim's comment and all other comments similar to his. No offense, Icalebkim! I was also expecting someone to comment on the bike and it's HA, v-brakes, and stem. Those types of posters are fun to ride on.
> 
> Mistakes happen. :thumbsup:


No I didn't neg rep you, if I had it would have been signed Loudviking.
And I haven't neg repped anybody since I have joined this site.

Way I see it is when you are new, the excitement to post, or
post up your ride in the forums is fun, and there is trepidation when
you are new about what to say, or if your ride is good enough to be seen.
But then to have to worry about if you posted in the wrong area is B.S.
I haven't been on here long, but I can remember getting hell because of
where I posted my bike for the first time. Fortunately I could give a crap about
ill spirited people, and apparently the poster feels the same. But I feel ALL, not just
you, could be a little more pleasant with a new poster, and keep them around awhile.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

steve c said:


> Here's my semi-budget/left over bike parts On One 456 Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I generally dislike red bikes, but dang those 456 carbons look good in red. Hopefully I can get my hands on one in the future.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> No I didn't neg rep you, if I had it would have been signed Loudviking.
> And I haven't neg repped anybody since I have joined this site.
> 
> Way I see it is when you are new, the excitement to post, or
> ...


Look... I have common sense. I understood where you were coming from. Now leave me alone. I want to get back to admiring my exaggerated bike. :ciappa:


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> I generally dislike red bikes, but dang those 456 carbons look good in red. Hopefully I can get my hands on one in the future.


Yes they do.

And thanks


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

check out my singlespeed "all mountain" hardtail 










this bike absolutely KILLS what its best at, but i decided to post up because it made a surprisingly worthy trail steed

i was riding with half water/ half mtn dew in my camelback so it more than qualifies as all mountain (im both proud and ashamed at myself that the mtn dew comment was not a joke)


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

'03 Giant Yukon


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

ride the biscuit said:


> check out my singlespeed "all mountain" hardtail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I bet that rides nice,
Any flex in those bars when the trail gets bumpy?


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

ride the biscuit said:


> check out my singlespeed "all mountain" hardtail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig! That's quite a long seatpost. What's the length of it? I'm thinking of getting a DJ frame for trail riding as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Mace350 said:


> Man I bet that rides nice,
> Any flex in those bars when the trail gets bumpy?


rides amazing. there is probly a slight amount of flex given all that rise but they are really beefy and i dont ever notice it. they really made the bike comfortable on my back and knees



Kaizer said:


> Nice rig! That's quite a long seatpost. What's the length of it? I'm thinking of getting a DJ frame for trail riding as well. Thanks in advance.


yeah if you have pumptracks and nice skateparks nearby I would definitely recommend it...i never would have seen myself riding that kind of stuff years ago but it is some of the most fun you can have on a bike. its an odd size 26.8 dia seat tube. . this is the only post i found that would enable me to ride trails. azonic 410mm...plenty of post left in the tube but im still kindof paranoid and keep most of my weight on the pedals


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

My 2011 Diamondback Sorrento, i'm still a rookie on the forum so i can't post pics yet need 8 more posts haha

Frame: DB 6061-T6 heat treated aluminum/butted aluminum with gusset, replaceable hanger
Rear shock: N/A
Fork: Trial XC with alloy crown, 60mm travel
Headset: Ahead 1 1/8"
Cranks: MTB alloy arm 24/32/42t
Bottom bracket: Cartridge type
Front derailleur: Shimano tourney, top pull, 31.8
Rear derailleur: Shimano Altus 7-speed
Shifter(s): Shimano EF-51 Easyfire 7-speed
Rear cog(s): Shimano 7-speed freewheel (14-28t)
Chain: KMC Z51
Hub (F): 32h alloy QR
Hub (R): 32h alloy QR
Spokes: 14g stainless steel
Rims: 32h Weinmann XC260 doublewall
Tires: Kenda Dual Sport 26X1.95
Brakes: Tektro alloy linear
Brake levers: Shimano EF-51
Pedals: MTB resin
Handlebar: Steel riser
Grips: DB Brics 130mm D2 Kraton
Stem: Alloy 4-bolt ahead
Seat: DB men's ATB
Seatpost: Alloy micro adjust 27.2


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> '03 Giant Yukon
> 
> nice bike man i like the giant


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

here's a pic of my ride... got my posts to ten just so i could post it  love the bike!


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Zoolook (Feb 20, 2006)

I just got a Marin Alpine 29'er hard tail. Loving it so far, but I've barely had it a weekend!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

the kraken said:


>


Sweet! I saw that on Matt's blog, how you liking it?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

the kraken said:


> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/blkmrkt81/stout001.jpg[/MG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/blkmrkt81/stout002.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow that's nice, what bike is this? I love the paint job, it's like burnt blue.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Steve.E said:


> Wow that's nice, what bike is this? I love the paint job, it's like burnt blue.


Thanks. It's a custom Stout bikes frame, translucent blue over raw steel.

I raised the fork to 130mm:


----------



## silverjonsson (Mar 3, 2012)

Really nice ride you have there Kraken. One of the best looking bikes I have seen! Have you tried it out on the trail yet?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

silverjonsson said:


> Really nice ride you have there Kraken. One of the best looking bikes I have seen! Have you tried it out on the trail yet?


Thanks man, I'm glad you like it. I built it on saturday and managed to put a couple of hours of trails in on sunday. I had the fork at 100mm and found the HA, 69 @100mm, was a little to steep for trail riding. I raised the fork today and have not had a chance to ride due to **** weather. I'm guessing it will ride nice though, it was pretty sweet at 100mm. The HA is now somewhere around 67.5 or 68. I figured the frame geometry for a 4x racing bike at 100mm travel (485 atc) or trail bike at 130mm. I wanted to see how 100mm was first before I raised it up to 130...


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is my delicious foes zigzag hardtail!!! This thing is stellar on the trails and will go anywhere as long as its down hill! Otherwise im half inclined to bring a dirt bike and carry it. Soon enough i will see the hype in climbing other than doing long sitdown wheelies. lol

30.8 pounds

foes zigzag frame size number S
marzocchi mz 3 deliciously plush, yucky and featureless, modded w/ 140mm of travel! (would really like a new one)
specialized cranks
SLX rear cassette
XTR rear derailleur
LX shifter
hope bulb hub rear
quando front
hayes mech discs 160mm (im trying to get new ones someday)
easton seatpost
cane creek angleset
azonic bars


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

That bike looks like it's missing a shock!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's mine... old style Evil Sovereign  Doesn't have any brakes on it in the pic, but I have them on now.


----------



## Dagair002 (Jul 5, 2010)

Krose,

Please tell me that you are not planning on really trying to bomb any trails on that bike! While Diamondback frames are made tough, that Sorrento is a path mountain bike, not a trail bike. The frame is NOT reinforced like their Respons and Overdrive hardtails. Just be careful so as the bike doesn't fall apart on you, and you fall apart in turn.


----------



## ytowntj (Mar 30, 2012)

Dagair002 said:


> Krose,
> 
> Please tell me that you are not planning on really trying to bomb any trails on that bike! While Diamondback frames are made tough, that Sorrento is a path mountain bike, not a trail bike. The frame is NOT reinforced like their Respons and Overdrive hardtails. Just be careful so as the bike doesn't fall apart on you, and you fall apart in turn.


Newb question...

would you consider a raleigh talas frame able to pull trail and mild AM riding as well as XC? Or is it in the same boat as the above Sorrento? Im 170 lbs and am talking 3 ft drops into flat and 5-6 footers into smooth/DH transitions. It seems a decent frame but I want to get some opinions before I spend coin on a new fork and 1X drivetrain. Frame has like 200 miles on it, I couldnt pass up the price.

Thanks and sorry for the OT.

Many awesome bikes in here!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Raleigh talas is in the same boat as that sorrento. Although it is unlikely that you will snap your frame in half on light AM type trails, it is just not worth the risk if you ask me. A good frame cost less than the average broken bone.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

kt42 said:


> Here's mine... old style Evil Sovereign  Doesn't have any brakes on it in the pic, but I have them on now.


How do you like that Sovereign? I'm thinking about buying a used one locally...


----------



## ytowntj (Mar 30, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> Raleigh talas is in the same boat as that sorrento. Although it is unlikely that you will snap your frame in half on light AM type trails, it is just not worth the risk if you ask me. A good frame cost less than the average broken bone.


Thanks. I was curious since dagair mentioned the DB response as an OK light AM bike and the talus frame appears near identical in construction and dimension and DB is under raleigh now. Looks like Ill XC the heck out of this frame and save for a FS Jamis frame:thumbsup:


----------



## mikej411 (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone have a trek mamba in here?


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

*Cotic BFe i.e. Real Steel*

* Cotic BFe i.e. Real Steel *​
*Feedback:*

I've always had a weakness for steel frames. My first XC racing bike frame was made of this wonderful material in the Ritchey's forge.
Few years later I ruled the streets on a small but heavy [13" - 3.2kg] steel frame *Planet X PitBull*.
However, when my back started to hurt I sought solace in full suspension.
Now again, I decided to return to the roots and build a bike that will be pleasing to the eye and a torture for my spine.
Although the bike will serve primarily for commuting to work, I will sometimes make trips in the field, 
where the terrain is too easy for *Knolly* and too hard for *Marin*.

*Pictures:*

For the photo shoot I took the bike on the *historical bridge* in my home town: Tczew, Poland. The bridge was constructed between 1851 and 1857. At the time, with its 837 meters length, it was one of the longest bridges in the world. According to some sources this was the location of the start of World War II when German bombers attacked Polish sapper installations to prevent the bridge from been blown up at 04:34. Eventually the bridges [road and railway] were destroyed by Polish sappers in order to prevent the German Army from accessing the city from the other side of the Vistula River.





















































































































*Specification:*

*Frame:-* *Cotic BFe* [size M - 17.5"]
*Fork:-* BOS Deville 160mm
*Head Set:-* Cane Creek S8 
*Stem:-* NS Bikes Quark 40mm
*Bar:-* NS Bikes X-up 25.4mm
*Bar Ends:-* ODI
*Grips:-* ODI Rogue
*Brakes:-* Shimano XTR BR-M985 
*Rotors:-* Avid HS1 180mm / 160mm + MOWA Bolts
*Shifters:-* Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire 
*Seat Post:-* BBB Skyscraper 31.6mm / 400mm
*Seat Post QR:-* KCNC 34.9
*Saddle:-* Pro Thomas Vanderham FR
*Crankset:-* FSA Gravity + Chromag 36T
*Bottom Bracket:-* Race Face Evolve FR
*Chainguide:-* Mozartt WoG mini
*Rear Derailleur:-* Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 GS Shadow
*Cassette:-* SRAM PG-990 11-34
*Chain:-* KMC X9 SL Ti Gold
*Pedals:-* Shimano DX PD-M647
*Wheels:-* Mavic DeeTraks
*Front Tire:-* Schwalbe Table Top 2.25 
*Rear Tire:-* Schwalbe Table Top 2.25


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Amazing! That's one blinged out tasty looking beast!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Some morning bike porn...
The first is after a muddy 24 hr race in HI and second is from the Monarch Crest trail


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

New steel hardtail, great weather in spring here, good company, what else can you ask for?


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

did a mini-overhaul of my MKI blue pig:

QR marz 44 tst2 140 --> 20mm sektor RL 150 coil
wtb fx28 w/ xt hubs --> '09 easton havoc
pg970 cassette --> xt
CC S3 headset --> CC 100
new RF deus seatpost & turbine flat bar










post-ride spa treatment









lovin' the sektor with 20mm thru-axle and the havoc's together, so much stiffer up front.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

My jamis kromo....dj turned trail bike


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

kanai said:


> did a mini-overhaul of my MKI blue pig:


What's keeping your chain from jumping off?


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> What's keeping your chain from jumping off?


it's a BB-mount blackspire stinger with BBG bashguard. works great and was cheap :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

kanai, I've been riding with the havoc wheelset and sektor fork for a year. Very good teamwork from them both. I must say though that the advertisement nonsense on the wheelset get annoying, at least for me, lol. If you wish to take them off, I can give a tip.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

kanai said:


> it's a BB-mount blackspire stinger with BBG bashguard. works great and was cheap :thumbsup:


But there's nothing along the top?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> But there's nothing along the top?


That's not really an issue on a hardtail since there's no chain growth and not much movement to deal with. There's plenty of people running 1x9/1x10 with no chain guide at all and no problems.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> That's not really an issue on a hardtail since there's no chain growth and not much movement to deal with. There's plenty of people running 1x9/1x10 with no chain guide at all and no problems.


exactly. i've not dropped a chain while using this set-up and it gives me the option to go 2x9 if i need/want to.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

kanai said:


> exactly. i've not dropped a chain while using this set-up and it gives me the option to go 2x9 if i need/want to.


Odd. I drop the chain on my hardtail occasionally even with a chainguide on it. But usually only when jumping. but idk.


----------



## OutdoorRoss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey BikeBert, that is a beauty of a bike... extremely clean and has great "bling" factors going on! I'm a little jealous... I'll be heading to my garage to clean my bike now.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> Odd. I drop the chain on my hardtail occasionally even with a chainguide on it. But usually only when jumping. but idk.


Is your chain the right length?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Is your chain the right length?


Yeah.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got some new parts, now its time to get dirty again.


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

BikeBert said:


> historical bridge in my home town: Tczew, Poland.


Yes, repping Polska!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

AWESOME cannondale. FTW


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

My Dialled Alpine 

IMG_4412 by StuE1, on Flickr


IMG_4409 by StuE1, on Flickr


New Inn by StuE1, on Flickr


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

BlueCannon said:


>


Love it!!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Whats the story on that chain tension?


----------



## ridindirty4886 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Ns surge*

2009 NS Surge, built a couple years ago on a budget and finally getting around to puttin up some pics. Just changed the forks from domain u-turn to revelation dual air to save some weight. I love the bike and feel like it does everything good but being that this is really the only bike I ever rode in the trails, I have nothing to compare it to. Tryin to find a deal on a lighter wheelset, outlaws are strong but pretty heavy. Sorry for the crappy fuzzy iphone 3g pics.


----------



## ridindirty4886 (Mar 26, 2009)

*surge*

with the revelation dual air


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Agwan said:


> Whats the story on that chain tension?


Im guessing its just a magic gear, made much easier by using a half link chain!


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Agwan said:


> Whats the story on that chain tension?


If you are referring to mine then yes, I just happened to get lucky when I switched to the half link chain. If anything it might be a little tight, but I'm hoping a little chain stretch and it will be perfect.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


>


FYI, those black retention clips for the caliper adapter are on backwards. They should face inward so that the bolt can't rotate. Just use some blue loctite instead and get rid of those, you'll be golden.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

jhymel said:


> FYI, those black retention clips for the caliper adapter are on backwards. They should face inward so that the bolt can't rotate. Just use some blue loctite instead and get rid of those, you'll be golden.


Good eye, thanks!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Stu said:


> My Dialled Alpine
> 
> IMG_4412 by StuE1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice to see one of those old pikes on another bike in 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

LOVE that Surge. Kinda bummed I don't have patience for the 2011/12 Surge and got the Blue Pig.


----------



## J.R.B (Sep 25, 2005)

My older model Evil DOC built up for trailbike duties.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

kanai said:


> did a mini-overhaul of my MKI blue pig:
> 
> QR marz 44 tst2 140 --> 20mm sektor RL 150 coil
> wtb fx28 w/ xt hubs --> '09 easton havoc
> ...


Diggin the bike! I still like that MKI better than the MKII :thumbsup:


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have to ask as I have a MKII, what did you like better about the MKI. I have never got a chance to ride one so can't find out for myself


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, I'm refering to looks only. I really wanted an MKI Pig but by the time I was ready to build one the MKII had come out and I couldn't get an MKI in my size. Don't get me wrong, I got an MKII and I'm happy with it, but I just like the looks of the MKI better. Also there have been a few MKIIs that broke at the rear droppout. I don't see that happening on the MKI as they're a bit beefier there.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

mtskibum16 said:


> Diggin the bike! I still like that MKI better than the MKII :thumbsup:


thanks! yeah, the rear dropouts on the MKII's take some getting used to, but there are other niceties that make the MKII attractive.

here's one more from my latest ride with the pig:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

BlueCannon said:


> Just got some new parts, now its time to get dirty again.


Looks great!:thumbsup:
Are those small block eights 2.10 or 2.35? I'm set to find out how an 18T cog and a 32T chainring is gonna be mate soon. I'm praying there's not gonna be much dramas so I got a Da Bomb RL-4 chain tensioner in advance. The mechanic's advised me to look for KMC K810 chains but I've yet to find one though.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I upgraded to the 2.35 and added the Stan's tubeless conversion to them. I am running 20 32 and it is perfect for me (and me tension). If you are looking for a half link chain, I got mine on amazon. The brand name is Amber. Also do a google search for Spank Tweet Tweet chain. They make a beefy half link too that comes in an array of colors.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

You're most welcome! Thanks for the offer as well, I'll look into your recommendations.  'Really wont mind selling an unused tensioner if I can run without the extra weight they put on the rear. Wish me luck!


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

kaneshiro76 said:


> You're most welcome! Thanks for the offer as well, I'll look into your recommendations.  'Really wont mind selling an unused tensioner if I can run without the extra weight they put on the rear. Wish me luck!


Good luck, it never hurts to have a tensioner laying around just in case. BTW, I love the Small Blocks but the only complaint I had was when I would lose traction on tough climbs. Switching to the 2.35 has completely cleared that up. Zero traction issues now and I still get that great rolling speed the small block offers.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang.. 'shouldve insisted on a 2.35 then if that's the case?! :madman:
I'd planned on 2.35 long since but mechanic had something to say. Too much traction he said.. Tssss I say traction's ok even on downhill to be honest. Even had nevegal on my mind just for the front actually.


----------



## matiasmere (Mar 27, 2012)

My AM/4x Bike



Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

Stu, what is that on the top of the fork, just above the wheel? Is it some sort of mudguard?


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

Curtis FR Build
completed last week. First pic on her maiden voyage. My 3rd build in as many years basically from what I can pick up on line heavily discounted. This ones the keeper! Forks will get upgraded one day and will wait with interest to see how the wheels stand up - other than that am happy.

- Frame Size & Color: curtis FR 19.5"
* Fork: Marzocchi RLO 44 140mm
* Brakes: Avid XO
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas AM with truvativ 24/36/ Bash
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: DMR 8
* Stem: Gravity Light 80mm
* Handlebar: On One oversize
* Seatpost: One One Twelfy
* Saddle: Prologo Vertigo
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face x-type team
* Cassette:Saint 9 spd 11-34
* Front Tire Panaracer rampage 2.1
* Rear Tire Panaracer rampage 2.35
* Wheelset: DT Swiss x1900


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr Pretty
It's one of these
RRP Mudguard Rapid Racer Products RapidRacerProducts NeoGuard mud guard


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

2007 Trek 3900: Bought new, changed just about every part on it as it failed/out grew it. My ONLY bike and a great all around bike.


IMG_0355 by Eric Gillis, on Flickr


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

NS Surge, just swapped out the rigid fork for the 66


----------



## Kastendi (Nov 2, 2010)

That's sick ecosse! i like the chunky tires. what pedals you running?


----------



## Kastendi (Nov 2, 2010)

*Here's Mine:*

2007 GF Tassajara. Brand New RS recon 120mm
Everything upgraded, etc etc etc.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

StiHacka said:


> I posted a wrapped frame here not so long time ago, here is she built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my, that is a sexy bike, congrats


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

kaneshiro76 said:


> Looks great!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue and orange looks great together.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've read that chains made comletely out of half links will stretch more easily, because of the bend in the side plates, and that you'd be better off buying just a single half link to get your legnth right


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

My new 456SS:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjay said:


> My new 456SS:


Nice rig!:thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

toyota kawasaki said:


> my, that is a sexy bike, congrats


Thank you TK. Last week, I replaced the old dual control levers with 775s for hydros so the bike looks a little different now.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

colin1 said:


> I've read that chains made comletely out of half links will stretch more easily, because of the bend in the side plates, and that you'd be better off buying just a single half link to get your legnth right


Yeah I have been hearing that non stop since I posted my pics. Oh well, I'll use it until it wears out and then get a better one. Live and learn.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice ride Tjay! Looks great!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My oldeie but goodie I juat picked up.

1992 Cannondale M800 Beast of the East.


----------



## brettj5 (Mar 9, 2012)

*GT Avalanche*

Here is my bike!! I ride it everywhere!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> My oldeie but goodie I juat picked up.
> 
> 1992 Cannondale M800 Beast of the East.


Wanted the bike bad as a youngin. Wanted the pepoeroni fork though... do you still have one?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

No I'm actually looking for one.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

brettj5 said:


> Here is my bike!! I ride it everywhere!


Awesome! Here´s mine after a few arrangements to make her a better descender:


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

you all have such a nice bikes


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

cant hardly wait to get mine


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's mine in it's latest incarnation (excuse mudguard and bottle cages)...










It's a little more XC than some on this thread, but I'm no XC racer and I've built this bike very much for fun. With the 1x10 on it, because it's so light and has fast, grippy tyres, I can get up pretty much any climb I would with a full array of gears no sweat, and it's so much fun on the descents too...

Here's a few other pics I found, showing the evolution of the bike... Going from when I first got it til now... Bit of a "trigger's broom" bike this one!

Complete with saddle that's too high (dunno why, but not at riding height) having recently been built. Original 853 steel frame in this one...









A change of forks, tyres, wheels, bar and stem later...









Complete frame swap (to the same model, but in Ti rather than 853), convert to 1x9 with old skool XTR, different bars and stem again.









New forks, wheels, tyres and a 1x10 XT setup this time (excuse the taped on inner tube, this was a couple of days after an XC race and I'd forgotten to take it off).









And then as it is now, as per the top photo, but from a different angle... (saddle height is low cos my mate's GF had just had a go on it)...










Current weight: About 25lb... Was just over 23lb when I first swapped to the Ti frame, with the Rev's, Stans wheels, XTR, Carbon bars, lightweight Bonty tyres etc. To be fair though, 25lb with 2.2" fairly chunky rubber isn't bad I don't think at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

How's the reba holding up to AM abuse?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

icalebkim said:


> How's the reba holding up to AM abuse?


20mm Rebas will survive just about anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Say, compared to a - pike. How close?

When I see rebas, they tend to win xc races and that. Is 20mm ta making it more trail/am ish?


----------



## pokz (Jun 25, 2009)

my humble rig








:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

icalebkim said:


> When I see rebas, they tend to win xc races and that. Is 20mm ta making it more trail/am ish?


The 20mm version is basically a Revelation with chopped down stanchions. I don't know about xc but since they came out (2009-ish?) they've been the go-to fork for the four cross crowd. Go to races and seemingly every (unsponsored) rider has a set on the front.


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

great bikes


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

great bikess


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

great bikessss


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

cool


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

fun


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish new people would rack up their post counts in threads that noone cares about, and noone subscribes to.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

:sad::sad::sad:This thread is probably fine. Ain't seen too many AMHTs lately around here anyways.:smallviolin:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> :sad::sad::sad:This thread is probably fine. Ain't seen too many AMHTs lately around here anyways.:smallviolin:


yeah, this thread really has gone downhill pretty badly :-/

(well... actually it has gone xc pretty badly...)


----------



## George Gr (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's my first post showing my Ragley Blue Pig.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Hooray!!! Well done George, nice pig.


----------



## George Gr (Apr 3, 2012)

MrBadger said:


> Hooray!!! Well done George, nice pig.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

niiice! specs please, George Gr


----------



## George Gr (Apr 3, 2012)

Right away...

Ragley Blue Pig 17'' frame
Avid Elixir-R brakes (203mm Front - 185mm Back)
Race Face Ride AM 175mm 24-36 chainset
SRAM X7 front and rear derailleur
SRAM 10sp 12-36 cassette
SRAM X7 gear shifters
SRAM chain
Blackspire Stinger chain tensioner
RockShox Sektor RL Solo air 150mm, 15mm Maxle fork
Answer Rove Dirt Jump Stem
Sixpack Leader 750mm handlebar with 15mm rise
Kore Distance Rail saddle
Lizard skins Moab grips
Ragley spike seat post with ragley seat clamp
Thermalite pedals
Front rim, SunRingle MTX 29 with Nukeproof Generator hub
Rear wheel, Pro-Lite Arnad with Pro-Lite hub
With various tires.

That's just about it.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

George Gr said:


> Right away...
> 
> Ragley Blue Pig 17'' frame
> Avid Elixir-R brakes (203mm Front - 185mm Back)
> ...


That's a nice looking pig! :thumbsup:


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

George Gr said:


> Right away...
> 
> Ragley Blue Pig 17'' frame
> Avid Elixir-R brakes (203mm Front - 185mm Back)
> ...


thank you, my good sir!


----------



## 420Treks (Feb 3, 2012)

Some nice hardtails in here ill post up mine as soon as I get a pic of her


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

*My On-one 456 Summer Season*

In it's single speed guise


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

2010 rockhopper disc, upgraded x9 rear derailer


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

petriedav said:


> In it's single speed guise


how do you like it singlespeed? i've been considering building up a C456 2x1 with a hammerschmidt...


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> how do you like it singlespeed? i've been considering building up a C456 2x1 with a hammerschmidt...


How will you mount the hammerschmidt on the c456 frame? There's no ICSG tabs


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

DimitrisCSD said:


> How will you mount the hammerschmidt on the c456 frame? There's no ICSG tabs


Doh! Didn't notice it didn't. I guess I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## tolemaC (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello guys,

What hardtail carbon frames you know for all mountain and enduro?

I only know On One 456.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tolemaC (Apr 24, 2012)

Another question apart from each other.

Do you know other hardtail frames with head angle similar to On One Summer Season??
I'm searching for hardtail frames with head angle less than 66º...


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

456 Evo has 65.7 degrees with 150mm fork.
It's kinda replacing the SS (as well as the regular 456).


----------



## tolemaC (Apr 24, 2012)

svalgis said:


> 456 Evo has 65.7 degrees with 150mm fork.
> It's kinda replacing the SS (as well as the regular 456).


Yes, the 456 Evo, do you know Another with less than 66º with less than 150mm fork?


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

I stumbled upon this awhile ago, don't know what bike it is though.










Too much?


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

svalgis said:


> I stumbled upon this awhile ago, don't know what bike it is though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look bad! is it a 29er? I hope, 50 bb drop is a lot for 26". 61 HA that's nuts, that bike will ride like crap.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's insane. Not sure whether it's a 29er. Anyone know what bike it is?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty sure that's a custom built BTR frame, they're handmade on the UK ( small, start-up builder ). They're built to be aggressive downhill hardtails ( 26'' ), NOT really for AM ( complete overkill ).

Here's a finished one.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

petriedav said:


> In it's single speed guise


What fork is that on your summer season?


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

danielsilva said:


> Pretty sure that's a custom built BTR frame, they're handmade on the UK ( small, start-up builder ). They're built to be aggressive downhill hardtails ( 26'' ), NOT really for AM ( complete overkill ).
> 
> Here's a finished one.


How does that ride? I live in BC, ride Whistler, North Shore etc... on a hardtail, steep trails. That bike just looks wrong. Do they even have mountains in the UK? Just cant see that working very well.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't say, never ridden one. I was interested in one when they were just starting but then they told me it's price ... £600 or something. Pass.

But it doesn't look much different than a evil empire or a banshee morphine, some people just prefer hardtails.


----------



## BlackmanGR (Jan 21, 2012)

The past...


BlackmanGR said:


> My hardtail Specialized P1 All Mountain


And now with the new Fork
RockShox Reba XX World Cup


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> how do you like it singlespeed? i've been considering building up a C456 2x1 with a hammerschmidt...


I really like it, the climbs can be, let's say "tough"


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

unknown-rider said:


> What fork is that on your summer season?


It's a Maverick DUC32


----------



## Uvula (Jun 8, 2011)

It took some time, but finally ready:


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

bitewerks said:


> My Evil Sovereign


Brother your bike is bad%$&*, I am going from my heckler back to a hardtail and the build on your bike is the same direction as what mine will be when im done. That my friend is a real all mountain bike:band:


----------



## dk11 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uvula said:


> It took some time, but finally ready:


Very nice Uvula,what is it?


----------



## Uvula (Jun 8, 2011)

dk11 said:


> Very nice Uvula,what is it?


It's based on NS Surge frame.

And this is my old friend.. She went through extreme makeover (I will be using her for winter rides)


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

My Evil Sovereign:


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thimk said:


> My Evil Sovereign:


That's one sexy Sov :thumbsup: I like the green/yellow


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

My custom 456 EVO bike
First pic with the 160mm marzocchi rv fork, second pic with the new revelation 2-step installed. Weight with the revelation fork on it is 31lb....:thumbsup:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell yeah, I've been waiting for pics of EVO builds to start to emerge. Looking good!


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

2011 specialized rockhopperit, x9 rear derailuer and ofc clipless pedals, i effin love this bike


----------



## mski (May 16, 2012)

*Gt avalanche disc 1.0 grey/white*

Gt avalanche disc 1.0 grey white

BRAKE LEVERS Tektro
REAR BRAKE Tektro Auriga comp, hydraulic, dual piston
HANDLEBAR GT Mtn Riser
HEADSET Tange 
PEDALS ATB Aluminum body
REAR BRAKE Tektro Auriga comp, hydraulic, dual piston
SEAT CLAMP GT Forged Alum QR
SEAT POST Alloy Micro adjust 31.6 mm
STEM Specialized 110 MM
SADDLE Searfas CARMA
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano Octalink 
CHAIN Shimano HG-53 Nine Speed
CRANKSET CHAINWHEEL Shimano FCM-442, with octalink interface
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Deore
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano SLX Shadow
SHIFTERS Shimano Deore 9 speed separate
FORK Recon Gold
FRAME GT NEW Triple Triangle design 6061 butted aluminum with Hydro formed top and downtube, zero stack headtube. Disc compatible with removeable der. Hanger
SIZES L
RIMS RINO Lite
TIRES Velociraptor


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

*sunday*

transition trans am, on one 456, on one 456 summer season




























and the obligatory pee with a view


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

rigidftw that transition is sick!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Lovrix said:


> rigidftw that transition is sick!


thanks, but it's not mine. fortunately 
that head angle is way too steep.


----------



## boardreader (May 11, 2012)

that Specialized looks brilliant


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

team_wee said:


> How does that ride? I live in BC, ride Whistler, North Shore etc... on a hardtail, steep trails. That bike just looks wrong. Do they even have mountains in the UK? Just cant see that working very well.


As a DH hardtail it would work great, granted as a AM hardtail it would have some ungainly characteristics not appreciated by many of us...

There are links to vids much earlier in this thread of a guy *absolutely railing it* on a similarly built DH hardtail. Was really shocked and amazed someone could ride a hardtail that fast. (sorry don't know what page it was on?)


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

My Santa Cruz! It needs stronger pedals. These are all bent up!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

OG Evil Sovereign, running strong 7 years on.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

So I finally finished my build based around a 456 with the components from my Radon. More trail than AM, I hope you don't mind me sharing the thread.

Incredible how much more confident I am descending with this beast, and I honestly can't say that it climbs any worse than before. Very happy!

Before:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24853606/radon1s.jpg

After:









Specs

```
Frame			OnOne 456, Salt n Vinegar Blue, 18"*
Fork			Rock Shox Reba RL Poploc
Wheelset		Shimano XT Disc 756/DT/Alexrims EN24
Brakes			Formula RX, 180mm/160mm
Crankset		Shimano SLX FC-M660 10-Speed
Bottom Bracket		Shimano SLX Hollowtech II
Shifters		Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed Rapidfire
Rear Derailleur		Shimano XT RD-M773 10-Speed Shadow
Front Derailleur	Shimano XT FD-M770 10-Speed
Cassette		Shimano HG81 10-Speed
Chain			KMC X10 93*
Tyres			Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" Performance
Stem			Kore B1B, 50mm*
Handlebar		RaceFace Ride
Seatpost		Brand-X Inline 6061*
Seatclamp		OnOne Tech Series QR
Headset			FSA Pig Pro*
Pedals			Nukeproof Proton
Grips			Radon
Saddle			Radon
Weight			13.4 kg / 29.6 lbs
```
* New, everything else is carried over from the Radon which was completely stock except for the pedals. The Reba was 100mm when I bought it but I raised it to 120mm - seems perfect for me so far. Overall the bike has gained about 0.6 kg or so which I haven't noticed at all.

Wishlist:
Conti X-King.
60mm stem so I can stretch out just a little bit more (plus the B1B is ugly as hell, as it turns out).
Slightly wider bars.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

03 Da Bomb XLR8
Fork: 08 Marzocchi 55r lowered to 146mm
Shimano BB7 mechanical brakes
XT Deore Hollowtech Cranks
Front. N/A
Rear Derailleur: XTR rear
:Azonic Platform Pedals
Raceface DH Evolve Stem
Easton Havoc ( uncut) Bars
Seatpost: Da Bomb (Wierd Size)
WTB A seat
Hollowtech ( Came with cranks) Blackspire Guide
Cassette: Shimano 
Headset: Cane Creek
Gripseetys
Tires: Nevagals
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws
Weight: unofficial
Will post pics when it is done


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

On-One 456 Summer Season (Large, Glow in the Dark Green)
Gold I9's laced to DT rims, 36t 1x9, Saint Cranks, Code's for stopping...
Built to take way more punishment than I'm capable of dishing out just yet.








Since taking this pic, have upgraded to a Magura Wotan 160mm fork up front
Weight is (according to my sketchy scale) about 31.5 lbs
(Thankfully, pedaling is one of my few skills on a bike)
Just about done, need a 'real' saddle and to shorten the brake lines next time I bleed.


----------



## kbrodie (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is mine:
-456c frame
-Sektor 150mm fork
-SLX Brakes
-X7 double w/ x9 chainrings
-Rogue Grips
-DT Swiss M1800 wheels
-Pro FRS stem
-On One post and bars










I'm thinking about switching to some platforms, I'm really uncomfortable clipped in on the trails around my house. Maybe if it were pure XC the clipless would be better...


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2010 Scott Aspect 55
Mavic XM 819
Shimano Deore XT hubs
2012 Manitou Minute Pro
Havoc DH bars
Havoc Stem
some Sun Ringle pedals

More upgrades to come...


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Shimano spd M520 pedals
Avenir saddle (I don't yet have an Iron Butt)
Easton Monkey bar EA70 handlebar
Ergon GP1-L Grips
(more upgrades already on paper)


----------



## Jazzicron (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, here it is. Just had it for under a month and ride every change I get.
Specialized Rockhopper
SR Suntour SF11-XCR-DS-26-LO-SP, mag. lower, 30mm steel stanchions, hyd. damping w/ lock out and custom tuned spike valve
Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
Shimano Altus, 34.9mm clamp front derailleur
SRAM X.5 8sp Mid cage rear derailleur
SRAM X.4 trigger levers
SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t cassette
SR SunTour, Octalink spline crankset
Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm bottom bracket 
Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead tires
Alex RHD 26", alloy double wall, pinned w/eyelets rims
White Animal pedals


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

kbrodie : Awesome bike , what's the frame weight?


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is mine
03 Da Bomb XLR8
Fork: 08 Marzocchi 55r lowered to 146mm
Shimano BB7 mechanical brakes
XT Deore Hollowtech Cranks
Front. N/A
Rear Derailleur: XTR rear
:Azonic Platform Pedals
Raceface DH Evolve Stem
Easton Havoc ( uncut) Bars
Seatpost: Da Bomb (Wierd Size)
WTB A seat
Hollowtech ( Came with cranks) Blackspire Guide
Cassette: Shimano
Headset: Cane Creek
Gripseetys
Tires: Nevagals
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws
Weight: unofficial
Will post pics when it is done
Attached Images


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

Stop posting pics of your god**** XC bikes. read the ****ing title, All Mountain> The Hardtail Thread. All Mountain not Cross Country. I don't care if you ride a road bike at Whistler it is still not an all mountain bike. Maybe just delete this thread so the asshats will post somewhere else. rant over, love that burn my eyes green 456.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Farthammer I know ur not talking about my beloved dabomb, You dont think it is all mountain enough?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

FARTHAMMER said:


> Stop posting pics of your god**** XC bikes. read the ****ing title, All Mountain> The Hardtail Thread. All Mountain not Cross Country. I don't care if you ride a road bike at Whistler it is still not an all mountain bike. Maybe just delete this thread so the asshats will post somewhere else. rant over, love that burn my eyes green 456.


The issue is that the title of this thread is "The hardtail Thread. Post up yours."

If people browse mtbr just by clicking on the "New Posts" then that's all they'll see, hence all the XC bikes because people go, "Oh, I ride a hardtail, lemme post mine here!" rather than seeing the thread under the All Mountain forum.

The AM forum mods or any supermod could change it, just report the thread.


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

rayray2316 said:


> Farthammer I know ur not talking about my beloved dabomb, You dont think it is all mountain enough?


No not you rayray. Stock XC type bike like rockhoppers and what not.


----------



## Jazzicron (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice being educated on what's an XC and what is all mountain. Being new I did not realize my bike did not belong on this thread. I am sure being referred to as an asshat will help me remember.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## aditzu27 (Mar 23, 2012)

*bulls devilzone remake*









Frame: bulls devilzone 2010
Fork: manitou super splice 100mm 2007
Brakes: avid juicy 3 180mm f/r
Cranks: shimano deore hallowtech II
Front Derailleur: shimano deore
Rear Derailleur: shimano deore xt
Pedals:Generic flats bbb
Stem: FSA Gravity Gap
Handlebar: carbon Ritchey WCS
Seatpost: ?
Saddle: WTB
Bottom Bracket: Shimano M770 Hollowtech II
Cassette: Shimano deore 11-34
Headset: FSA Orbit Z
Tires: schwalbe smart sam 2.35
Wheels: Double track's alex rims with shimano deore hubs

the fork, rear Derailleur, front Derailleur, the brakes the wheels and the paint are new.
it cost me a bit to much about 500 E, but i think it worth it.
the paint turned out very well. i got the old paint out with the 10 and 5 mm paper sand. two coats of primer, four with paint and two with lake. i didn't have at that time stickers, but i will get some (maybe original) and then i spray one more of lake. 
its not the best bike but it works and handle great. its great fun to go on trails


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

FARTHAMMER said:


> No not you rayray. Stock XC type bike like rockhoppers and what not.


Thats hella funny man, Plus trust me my wife says no spandex shorts and have no desire to ride a bike with only 100mm fork. I am 5"8 225 and 45 yrs., I would bottom them out and rip the back out of the shorts and holding me twig and berrys.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is a fu(king riot! People are always posting the wrong thing and some do gooder will come out of the woodwork to defend thier right to being wrong. You are not an asshat for posting wrong, you are an asshat for being too thickheaded to understand what the thread is for. I can't believe pedalmunky is willing to sit back and let all this go down without a fight.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

bluevagrant said:


> This thread is a fu(king riot! People are always posting the wrong thing and some do gooder will come out of the woodwork to defend thier right to being wrong. You are not an asshat for posting wrong, you are an asshat for being too thickheaded to understand what the thread is for. I can't believe pedalmunky is willing to sit back and let all this go down without a fight.


I agree bluevagrant, The title All Mountain Hardtail should be a sign that no posting of XC bikes, bike computers and what the %$#^ is it with hanging a purse from under your seat?:madman: I to want to see All Mountain bikes only, it gives me ideas on what my next change will be and to just look at cool rigs. STOP POSTING YOUR XC BIKES HERE, Leave and never come back. I am changing my frame again to a 456 if the dude ever calls me, waiting for the phone to ring, ring ^%$&(* Papa needs a new toy).


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

aditzu27 said:


> View attachment 699380
> 
> 
> frame: Bulls devilzone 2010
> ...


very nice bike!!
Congratulations!!
Keep up with the nice work!!
Enjoy the rides!


----------



## aditzu27 (Mar 23, 2012)

sorry for makeing upset some people around here. it's not a xc bike the frame is to heavy, the breaks are 180 f/r the fork is 130 ( but only 100 goes), and the purse is for my phone. i make it for AM but i didn't have money for a better fork. my next upgrade it will be a 150 fork ( maybe adual air). i'm not stupid i know what is a xc or a am. just because your older on this forum and have a proper bike doesn't mean your wright. (rayray)


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think anything was directed at you aditzu, I'm pretty sure it was aimed at the few people who posted stock entry level xc hardtails.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

aditzu27 said:


> sorry for makeing upset some people around here. it's not a xc bike the frame is to heavy, the breaks are 180 f/r the fork is 130 ( but only 100 goes), and the purse is for my phone. i make it for AM but i didn't have money for a better fork. my next upgrade it will be a 150 fork ( maybe adual air). i'm not stupid i know what is a xc or a am. just because your older on this forum and have a proper bike doesn't mean your wright. (rayray)


Hey aditzu, dont get all booty tickled. All I am saying is I want to see all mountain hardtails> I really dont care if it is your first post or 3000, old member or new, and the purse thing well thats just personal opinion of mine. CARGO SHORTS have pockets, thats another opinion of mine. I never said I was right or you were wrong, I said I want to see real all mountain hardtails. As for your bike it is yours, I have worked my ass off for all my bikes, Im old school no apologies here, check your feelings at the door. Ride it and have fun, post a pic when you get new forks and all the other upgrades you plan to do.


----------



## djsiryn (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is my current favorite and current Am hardtail. :cornut:


----------



## Jazzicron (Apr 28, 2012)

bluevagrant said:


> This thread is a fu(king riot! People are always posting the wrong thing and some do gooder will come out of the woodwork to defend thier right to being wrong. You are not an asshat for posting wrong, you are an asshat for being too thickheaded to understand what the thread is for. I can't believe pedalmunky is willing to sit back and let all this go down without a fight.


All I am trying to say is that there are better ways to say something. I am a complete noob at this, I haven't ridden a bike in over a decade, and the last bike I had as a teen was a GT Pro Performer, so Mountain biking is (or XC riding) is new to me, so excuse me if I misread the section & posted incorrectly.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Holy Crap... a mod actually paid attention and FINALLY changed the title of this thread... will wonders ever cease...


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

bluevagrant said:


> This thread is a fu(king riot! People are always posting the wrong thing and some do gooder will come out of the woodwork to defend thier right to being wrong. You are not an asshat for posting wrong, you are an asshat for being too thickheaded to understand what the thread is for. I can't believe pedalmunky is willing to sit back and let all this go down without a fight.


Actually, I just think that the sheer eloquence of you and your ilk perfectly illustrates my point: namely, that riding a mountain bike on a trail is one of the pure pleasures in life - and sitting around arguing about them is nothing less than a colossal waste of time.

Cheers.


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

lancemcadams said:


> i'm just trying to get my post count up to 10 so i can send a PM. what a stupid, ridiculous rule.


congratulations!


----------



## wootenator (Apr 1, 2012)

Well before i get bashed for posting my bike in the wrong section. Were would i 
post my pic being iam a trail rider but not a xc racer and or any other category
that i see?


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

wootenator said:


> Well before i get bashed for posting my bike in the wrong section. Were would i
> post my pic being iam a trail rider but not a xc racer and or any other category
> that i see?


Riding style and bike don't matter, it's all about fork travel... You can ride a big wheel as long as it has 6" suspension your good.


----------



## wootenator (Apr 1, 2012)

Mace350 said:


> Riding style and bike don't matter, it's all about fork travel... You can ride a big wheel as long as it has 6" suspension your good.


 You should go back and read alittle.  Doesn't the bike you have use a 80mm 
fork which is what 3 1/4 "s.

Yeah i get your sarcasam now. LOL Sorry about that.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

wootenator said:


> You should go back and read alittle.  Doesn't the bike you have use a 80mm
> fork which is what 3 1/4 "s.


You just made my point


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

The biggest problem here is people are e-fighting instead of "posting up" their bikes.


IMGP4971 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

sly_foxx said:


> The biggest problem here is people are e-fighting instead of "posting up" their bikes.
> 
> 
> IMGP4971 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Yeah sorry I try to not get caught up in dumb conversations online or offline I just know people are not posting due to the few members telling them their bikes don't belong. How you ride your bike is what makes it AM or XC now I'm not saying someone with a road bike with groved tires can post but come on, I like a shorter travel fork and I ride AM so what.

Back on topic, nice ride and that trail looks fun... Where is it?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Mace350 said:


> How you ride your bike is what makes it AM or XC


A little too vague...

How you ride your bike is what makes your riding AM or XC.
How your bike rides (it's mix of parts, geometry, toughness) is what makes your bike AM or XC.



> now I'm not saying someone with a road bike with groved tires can post


Contradiction alert.
You implied a minute ago that its how you ride your bike that makes it AM or XC - logically follows that pretty hardcore guy/gal on a cyclocross bike could make it an AM bike... then you say that they can't.



> but come on, I like a shorter travel fork and I ride AM so what. ?


It's not all about fork travel.
Slacker headangles and longer forks do go together, but the headangle is perhaps the more important of the two.

There's many other things that make up part of the mix, too - chaindevices are common, as are double-&-bash setups, bigger tyres.

The whole point of categorisation of the bike as a bike (and not how it's ridden by its owner) is to get a thread where the bikes are all of the same broad style.
For all the merits of an XC bike (and while there may be a slight overlap between the more trail-oriented end of XC and the lighter end of AM), they just become a distraction from the types of bike this thread should be about.

And changing topic slightly...
Made some changes to mine since I last posted it up, will clean her up a bit this week and get another picture.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

To borrow something I wrote earlier in the thread...

_Think of it like hair colour.

If brown hair is "AM", then you might get some light browns (trail-am-ish), dark browns (am-fr) and maybe some that are borderline black (heavy fr)... what you dont expect is a bottle blonde (xc) or ginger (roadies).

Yes, we get it, blondes and gingers want to feel included (and in the category "people with hair" they are... just like xc and road bikes are hardtails too) but when you're talking about a specific genre, a little straying either side is fine... a huge leap outside is an irritation/distraction at best. _


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Deal with it.*

My bike.










Enough front travel suspension to handle all mountains.

Enough beefy parts to handle all.

It has derailleurs.....to take on all.


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

Here's my one and only mountain bike...until i graduate at least. She's served me well!:thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Huskywolf said:


> My bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant tell if that's bottle blonde or ginger...?


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

This isn't too hard stiingya.. that is most certainly a ginger . Where is the soul!!

j/k Husky, but that bike doesn't look like it would handle my local favorite trails for an extended period of time. Therefore, I have to disagree that it can take on all. 

It looks like a nice bike for sure, and I would definitely love it as a back up. I just wouldn't feel comfortable doing the things I normally like to do with that bike.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

*My Rides*

Somewhat new here, first post. These are my Rides
2009 Kona Shonky, stock but I upgraded the brakes to BB5s
2011 Rocky Mountain Reaper 1. Stock bike, somewhat on a budget.
Great bikes for the Park City area!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Holy Crap... a mod actually paid attention and FINALLY changed the title of this thread... will wonders ever cease...


+1.

I got schooled riding my rigid 29er with a bunch of guys on 6" duallies last week, time to finally build up my AMHT thats been sitting behind the TV for six months. GA weather is just going to get hotter.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

eurospek said:


>


Nice Honzo, got any more pics?


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Changed Revelation's for Lyriks, and swapped CB Candy's for Mallet's. Bit more AM than XC now:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

I really like Chromags. Nice! Any build specs?

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, just a budget build really. X-9 shifter and RD, XT QR hubs mated to Mavic EN521 rims, Howitzer BB with Blaze crank, BB-7 brakes and a 44RLO fork. I love this bike!, soooo much fun!


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

ride the biscuit said:


> check out my singlespeed "all mountain" hardtail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That bike looks FUN. If I trusted my fat 200lb butt to a seatpost that long I would be building one of those this week.

Awesome bike!


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> Thanks, just a budget build really. X-9 shifter and RD, XT QR hubs mated to Mavic EN521 rims, Howitzer BB with Blaze crank, BB-7 brakes and a 44RLO fork. I love this bike!, soooo much fun!


How do you like the 44RLO fork? I just ordered this fork for my RM Reaper and I'm still deciding on what brakes to get for my first upgrade. So for I'm looking into the BB7s if I stay mechanical but I'm unsure about what Hydros to look at.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> Thanks, just a budget build really. X-9 shifter and RD, XT QR hubs mated to Mavic EN521 rims, Howitzer BB with Blaze crank, BB-7 brakes and a 44RLO fork. I love this bike!, soooo much fun!


Still ... Not too shabby for a "budget build". 
All I know is that I have Chromag envy.


----------



## sinisterridgerider (Apr 27, 2012)

*My Sinister Ridge*

Frame: 2008 Sinister Ridge 17"
Fork: 2013 Fox Float 150 CTD
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Cranks: Truvativ Hammerschmidt
Front Derailleur: Hammerschmidt
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR rapid rise
Pedals:Crank Brothers Candy 3
Stem: Race Face Dues 110mm
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Seatpost: Sette APX
Saddle: Sette Rez Ti
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Hammerschmidt specific
Cassette: Sram PG970 32-11
Headset: Chris King
Grips: Sette lock-on 
Tires: WTB Prowler MX race 2.3 (tubeless)
Wheels: Hope Pro2 evo laced to Stans ZTR Arch rims with DT alloy competitions spokes and nippples
Weight: 26.8 pounds

Last pic in post is a picture I found of my original build on the frame. (missing an XT front der)


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

wow that bike is so sexy i creamed


----------



## gunt pimp (Dec 5, 2009)

*Chromag stylus*

................................


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

nice Stylus!!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, @ seangprice I'm really liking the RLO, I have been riding the Stylus rigid up until now. The fork has transformed the bike, for the better.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, should be delivered this week!


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet Hammerschmidt and Stylus! I have a new camera on the way, will be taking pictures of my Sov soon!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Me and my Stylus got Neg repped. Guess I don't get the All Mountain seal of approval. :nono:


----------



## bcelos (Jun 4, 2012)

lots of sexy bikes in here for sure


----------



## ShimmerFade (Feb 17, 2012)

sly_foxx said:


> Me and my Stylus got Neg repped. Guess I don't get the All Mountain seal of approval. :nono: I should have engaged in stupid flame wars over what is All Mountain.  (unsubcribed)


Your Stylus is definitely AM, and looks like a sweet bike. Maybe people neg repped you for something else?


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

dervishboy05 said:


> Bigfoot db peddles
> db after market grips
> ns bikes 4130bars
> 36t e13 bash guard
> ...


very nice


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

sly_foxx said:


> Me and my Stylus got Neg repped. Guess I don't get the All Mountain seal of approval. :nono: I should have engaged in stupid flame wars over what is All Mountain.  (unsubcribed)


??

I don't know about any Neg rep ... It's a nice pic and all; but it doesn't show the bike that well. Post up some pics where we can get a better look @ it. No issues with PIKE here ... plus it's my favorite Stylus color.

Com'mon lets see. 

... oh, yeah ... specs too.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I came accross more butt hurt than I actually am :lol: Just not sure why it was necessary to ding me over my previous post?

My Stylus is not as cool as it used to be, because I stole some of it's nicer parts like a traitor for another bike.


IMGP4970 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

I still ride it more than any of my other bikes though. It used to look like this; https://forums.mtbr.com/5554791-post132.html

Large Frame
Pike 454 Air
X-9 Rear and X-7 Shifter
K18 Brakes
Transition AM Wheels with 2.35 Nevegals
Holzfeller OCT cranks whit MRP Lopes Guide


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

Loads of very nice bikes!!
keep up everyone with the nice job!

Ted


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

We recently bought me and my wife 2 CUBE BIKES.
After a lot of research we end up on this make because it has everything we want and its a very good value for money and they look amazing!! ;-)

My wife's is a ACID 2011 and mine is the LTD RACE 2012 Black anodized.
Unfortunately i cant post any pics cause i dont have enough posts in here...thats ridiculous in any way...but i ll wait....

thank u all...
Ted


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

If anyone has any of the two bikes i would be greatfull for a comment.

Thanx again,
Ted


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

sinisterridgerider said:


> frame: 2008 sinister ridge 17"
> fork: 2013 fox float 150 ctd
> brakes: Hayes stroker trail
> cranks: Truvativ hammerschmidt
> ...


 very nice bike and very good parts!!

Ted


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

uvula said:


> it took some time, but finally ready:


 nice bike! What model is it? Parts?

Ted


----------



## cossie500 (May 26, 2012)

HERE R SOME PICS OF MINE AND MY WIFES










































The LTD RACE HAS:
Alu Superlite AMF 6061 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry, Disc only
black anodized
Fox Evolution 32 Float RL, 100mm, Lockout
FSA No.10 semi-integrated
Easton EA30 Oversized
Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
CUBE Performance Grip
Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed
Shimano Deore XT FD-M780 Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed
Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm)
Shimano FC-M552 2-Piece 42x32x24T, 175mm, integrated BB, 3x10 speed
Alex ZX 24
Shimano Deore XT HB-M785 Disc
Shimano Deore XT FH-M785 Disc
DT Industry
Schwalbe Rapid Rob Performance 2.25
Impac AV14
Fasten Alu
Selle Italia X1
Easton EA30 31,6mm
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
12,1 kg

and the ACID: 
Alu Lite AMF 6061 RFR-Geometry, Disc only
black 'n' white
Rock Shox Recon TK Air, 100mm, Poploc
FSA No.10 semi-integrated
Easton EA30 Oversized
Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
CUBE Performance Grip
Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed
Shimano Deore FD-M590 Top Swing 34,9mm, 10-speed
Shimano Deore SL-M591 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
Shimano BR-M445 hydr. discbrake(160/160mm)
Shimano FC-M522 42x32x24T, 175mm, with BB-ES25
Alex ZX 24
Shimano HB-RM66 Disc
Shimano FH-RM66 Disc
DT Industry
Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Impac AV14
Fasten Alu
Scape Active 8
Easton EA30 31,6mm
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
12,8 kg

Thanx, 
Ted


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet!
Perhaps it's just me, but I dig this version more than the first ... just looks meaner.
Hands down ... my favorite Stylus frame color.

Either way ... KILLER! 
Thanks for the better look. :thumbsup:



Kyle509 said:


> .... ... ...
> 
> My Stylus is not as cool as it used to be, because I stole some of it's nicer parts like a traitor for another bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killo (May 29, 2012)

Mine!!

Commençal Ramones CRMO


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Santa Cruz Chameleon



















This bike is loads of fun and very capable.


----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's my Red Crotch Rocket!!!
-456 Carbon with full XT drivetrain, GD seatpost and 150mm talas.
Posted this one before but not on this thread where it should belong. Unbelievable machine especially goin' down.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

jutes said:


> Here's my Red Crotch Rocket!!!
> -456 Carbon with full XT drivetrain, GD seatpost and 150mm talas.
> Posted this one before but not on this thread where it should belong. Unbelievable machine especially goin' down.


Holy hell that's a nice bike!


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

jutes said:


> Here's my Red Crotch Rocket!!!
> ... Unbelievable machine especially goin' down.


That's what she said! 

(sorry ... it was just calling for it)


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Santa Cruz Chameleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Ride.

Do you ever find yourself "running out of gears" with the 32T up front??

Considering a single up front as well.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Rudster said:


> Sweet Ride.
> 
> Do you ever find yourself "running out of gears" with the 32T up front??
> 
> Considering a single up front as well.


No, not at all. I suppose if you were really cruising downhill, it would be possible to run out of gears or if you ride on mostly flat paved stuff, it's prob not the best setup either. For most trails, it fits the bill perfectly. I will never run a FD again. This setup is so simple and just works.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

*Update*

Update to my 11 Reaper. Added Avid Elixr 3 Hydros and a Marzocchi 44 RLO Fork. Slowly but surely It's all coming together.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice dude, I'm glad to see someone giving one of those Rocky Reaper frames some love.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

Bikesrock said:


> Get Full suspension.


Did you read the title of this thread?


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Here's mine. Its a reclaimed 2003 Spesh Hardrock with new Marzocchi 44 RLO, Alfine 8 internal gear hub and a custom paint job.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Wagon wheels
Uppy downy forks and seats
Unclippy pedals added afterwards


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

*On-One 456 Evo*

Here's my On-One 456 evo, just built up last week and out on its second ride.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

PUNKY said:


> Wagon wheels
> Uppy downy forks and seats
> Unclippy pedals added afterwards





splatworldwide said:


> Here's my On-One 456 evo, just built up last week and out on its second ride.


That's it, I'm reporting you both for posting porn.
Porn damnit! Have you no decency!?


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

I second that, schweeeet stuff.

splatworldwide, how do you like the Evo? And what did you ride before (for comparison)?


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

svalgis said:


> splatworldwide, how do you like the Evo? And what did you ride before (for comparison)?


The Evo is awesome. Incredibly stable at speed and cornering on bermed singletrack feels nearly telepathic. Despite the long wheelbase, it's very flickable due to the short rear end. As fast as it is downhill, climbing feels very comfortable. It doesn't feel compromised at slow speed at all. This build came out to 24.3 lbs as you see it built in the photo above.

My former hardtail was a Salsa Ala Carte, which is much more XC oriented, so it's not really an apples to apples comparison. I transplanted most of the parts over from the Salsa, except for the fork, stem, and handlebars. Compared to my FS bike (Mountain Cycle Zen II, 150mm front / 140mm rear), it feels a lot more playful and nimble, even though the 456 Evo is slacker, longer, and lower!

Here's a build list (note, the wheel in the photo above is swiped from my other bike, as it has a better tire for the current conditions):

On-One 456 Evo, 14"
Rockshox Revelation RLT Ti (currently set at 140mm)
XTR M972 rear derailleur
XTR 9 speed cassette
Dura-Ace bar end shifter on Paul Thumbie mount
Chris King Hubs
Mavic 717 rims (a bit light weight for this build, will probably relace the wheels with sturdier rims soon)
E-Thirteen XCX single speed cranks
Renthal chainring 
Formula R1 brakes
Goodridge brake hoses
Spank Spike or Speedplay Frog pedals, depending on mood and terrain
Easton EC70 seatpost
WTB Rocket-V Pro saddle
Gravity Light stem (45mm)
Raceface Turbine handlebar (680mm)

Planned upgrades:
- Swap the rims for something wider, maybe Stan's Crest
- Dropper post, KS LEV? I like the Reverb on my other bike, but I need a 27.2 post for this frame


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

splatworldwide said:


> Here's my On-One 456 evo, just built up last week and out on its second ride.


That's rad, probably the first thumbie shifter I've seen in this thread.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

PUNKY said:


>


Sweet Surface! 
.. this is the first one I've seen outside of the Chromag site and a couple reviews.

How about a quick review?


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

> That's rad, probably the first thumbie shifter I've seen in this thread.


Isn't that a lock-out? sorry if sarcasm is just flying over my head


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

mainer15 said:


> Isn't that a lock-out? sorry if sarcasm is just flying over my head


Ha. No. It's a Dura-Ace bar end shifter on a Paul Thumbie mount. I pretty much only run it in friction mode. No clickity clack, just silky smooth silent shifting. I don't have anything against triggers, I've got X9 (1x10) on one of my other bikes, but it's like driving a manual transmission versus an automatic. Sometimes it's just more fun to row through the gears old school style.

Other bonuses with a friction shifter:
- Nearly mud and grime proof (until it's so jammed up that it doesn't work at all)
- Great for lazy mechanics. Set the limit screws, get the cable tension 'close enough' and head off for the trails
- Easy to sweep across the whole cassette in a single motion.
- Sneak up on other riders, silent shifting!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my On-One 456 carbon-










I'm running 1x9, Talas 150, and Atlas cockpit. I really like it so far.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

ubado said:


> Sweet Surface!
> .. this is the first one I've seen outside of the Chromag site and a couple reviews.
> 
> How about a quick review?


Haha thanks.

It's a hell of a bike. Everything I've thrown it into its handled. Right now it's been taking its fair share of day 4 BCBR and the surrounding trails. The bike wants to accelerate everywhere, uphill, crosshill, and downhill, well I got to rein it in on those, keep the rubber side down.

Ardents are an interesting tire choice for up here to say the least. Waiting on a Blackspire chainguide and a Chromag stem to finish off the build.


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Not too many Ragleys in this topic. Well, here is one  Bagger 288.

Ragley Bagger 288 20"
RockShox Sektor Solo Air 150mm
Easton EA70 wheelset
SLX Drivetrain and shifters 2x9
Avid Elixir R
Funn Fatboy 720mm
Odi Ruffian
Truvativ Hussefelt 60mm
SDG Bel Air
and stuff...

One nice hardtail even with this short..ish fork :thumbsup:


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

my hardtail

works 1 dregee angleset
1x10 with a 32 up front and a 11-36 out back, 34 up front would be better but i had a 32 in the spares box.
140mm floats with new skf seals, dam these feel nice with the new skf seals and fox green oil in them.
old school hope minis


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome, looks like a blast! I plan on building up something very similar to that soon.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

forgive me if it looks like and xc bike, but i dont think it does, and the type of riding that i do is deff NOT xc. haha. and there are many new parts that will becoming my way, forks, pedals, crankset to a 1x10 or a 2x10(havent decided that yet) hydro brakes, and a few other goodies, when i start getting some more hours at work. but here's how it sits at the moment.


IMAG0154 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Had a few of these now... First one stolen, second one broken, third one was cheap but I didn't like the colour (yes, that is the English spelling! ) and now this one... Which feels like home:thumbsup:
Excuse the crappy pic!

DSCF1534 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

ratty2k said:


> second one brokenr


Wait, what?
How did you break a Beefy? Seriously, was it that dent?


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Yer, thats the one! I


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

golfduke said:


> Here's my On-One 456 carbon-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE! Looks great :thumbsup:

How does it ride?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

prancisfena said:


> :thumbsup: NICE! Looks great :thumbsup:
> 
> How does it ride?


considering my other bike is a slack 6" fully, it rides like I'm strapped to a rocket. Real stable, not as harsh as I expected, and it jumps/drops like no other bike I've owned. Tremendously stable in flight.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

New wheelset on the way..


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

^ I feel queasy now. 

I like the matching hubs/QR/hanger. Purple's an underrated color.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Map204 said:


> ^ I feel queasy now.
> 
> I like the matching hubs/QR/hanger. Purple's an underrated color.


Next picture that wheelset will be gone (it was stock and pretty below average) - replaced with the shimano MT65 wheelset. However, I'm thinking I will throw that QR skewer on just to keep a little color.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

*MK1 Blue Pig*

switched up the cockpit again, this time with 750mm PRO Vanderham bars and 50mm PRO FR-S stem


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

now with a works angle setter -1, tubeless rubber queen, Deity bars....fun!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

got a new wheelset for my summer season and a cheapo lower chainguide.


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

rigidftw, I like that on-one, is it a 16"?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

mainer15 said:


> rigidftw, I like that on-one, is it a 16"?


yup.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

The more and more I see these built up on-one frames, the more I wants.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

mandrax21 said:


> rigidftw: whats that maxxis minion like for wear on the rear the high roller i have hasnt aged very well, front is fine though
> 
> nice bike btw cant beat cromo


well, not as good as i was hoping. i'd say it's at 75% after less than 400miles. and i've been cautious with rearwheel braking.
when it's done, i'll try some rubber queens.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

velveteer said:


> The more and more I see these built up on-one frames, the more I wants.


Go for it! I've got only a half dozen rides in on my new 456 Evo and it's an absolute blast. I feel like it can tackle anything that I would take my 150mm full sus on. The only thing I'm missing on it right now is a dropper post. There's definitely a KS LEV in its future.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

mandrax21 said:


> Thanks for the input. Think ill steal your rubber queen idea and buy one when i order a new fork :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


cheers.


----------



## cable_actuated (Jun 7, 2012)

*Mini-all mountain hardtail*

I just finished this for my girlfriend. She's only 5'2" and it's difficult to fit her on anything meant for a longer travel fork...so I busted out my torch. I started with a 13" 1995 Trek Singletrack 930 frame. I ground off the old cable routing and canti studs. Then I brazed on a disc tab and zip tie cable routing. With a 100mm Reba up front the head tube measures in at 67deg.

- 2x9 drivetrain with bashguard
- DT Swiss x430 wheelset (tough enough for her)
- 2.5" Weirwolf up front and 2.2" Kenda Karma in the rear
- Wide bars

Made for ripping Northern Colorado singletrack.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow! Excellent work, sir!


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice job! Especially the extra brace you added. 

I'm a shorty at 5'2", myself. Pretty much any XS is a good fit, but I've found that larger frames can work too,as long as the top tube isn't too long. Stand over clearance is overrated, don't let it scare her away from slightly bigger frames. I ride motorcycles too, and I can't get two feet down on any of my motos, it's really not that big a deal.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn that's nice ... i really need to learn how to braze !


----------



## cable_actuated (Jun 7, 2012)

The reason I avoided a stock XS frame had nothing to do with stand over - she's a confident rider. The problem with most XS all-mountain hardtail frames is the handlebar position, which in my opinion is usually too high. Think of a granny riding her hybrid. You can only shorten the head tube so much before you encounter constraints in placement of the down tube and top tube. All mountain hardtails in general lean towards shorter head tubes to fit more travel up front while preserving a reasonable riding position.

For example, the head tube length of a size small Transition TransAm is 110mm versus 130mm for the size large. Compare that to the difference in the seat tube length - 419mm for the small and 495mm for the large. Basically, they preserve the front end dimensions while lowering the seat tube, which results in a relatively higher front end on the smaller frames. If you want a bike that fits small people well, but handles like a modern hardtail (has the right geometry) you need to go with less travel up front...or overlap the down tube and top tube to shorten the head tube, which is an inherently weaker design.



splatworldwide said:


> Nice job! Especially the extra brace you added.
> 
> I'm a shorty at 5'2", myself. Pretty much any XS is a good fit, but I've found that larger frames can work too,as long as the top tube isn't too long. Stand over clearance is overrated, don't let it scare her away from slightly bigger frames. I ride motorcycles too, and I can't get two feet down on any of my motos, it's really not that big a deal.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

cable_actuated said:


> I just finished this for my girlfriend. She's only 5'2" and it's difficult to fit her on anything meant for a longer travel fork...so I busted out my torch. I started with a 13" 1995 Trek Singletrack 930 frame. I ground off the old cable routing and canti studs. Then I brazed on a disc tab and zip tie cable routing. With a 100mm Reba up front the head tube measures in at 67deg.
> 
> - 2x9 drivetrain with bashguard
> - DT Swiss x430 wheelset (tough enough for her)
> ...


That is a beautiful recreation of that frame, +1000 internets to you, it looks very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

BlackmanGR said:


> The past...
> 
> And now with the new Fork
> RockShox Reba XX World Cup


Lol...losing the spirit of the thread.

Not to be an AM snob, but there are still a bunch of trail bikes and xc bikes in here. Too bad it's kinda subjective to the ones who don't quite get it...it would be nice to purge some of the content in the thread.

When I see a thread title like this, I don't expect to see frankenbikes, xc bikes, or trail bikes.

Just gnar-shredders.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think the xc type posts will ever stop. Ever. Several people even WANT them to post here because they think all hardtails are AMHTs. All we can do is try to enjoy the posts by the ones who understand.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

"Trail" is fine by me, this isn't about freeride hardtails it's AM - what some call trail others call light-AM, and that's fine.

XC on the other hand is something totally different - obviously the categories blend into each other a little, but there are bikes which arguably don't fit the "AM" category and there are ones that so clearly don't that they should never have been posted in the first place (for example, the one you quoted).


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Actually wrong. There is a difference. Just because you don't know the difference, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Not wanting to open a can of worms all over again, but a trail bike is like a Jamis Durango or Dakota. An all mountain bike would be ”my” komodo. An xc bike would be an Exile or Dragon.


Look at On One Bikes.
Whippet-xc
Inbred-trail
456-all mountain


definite difference
Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

So I sold my Ragley Blue Pig to fund my new acquisition, a Jamis Dragon 650b (which we discussed with mutual respect in the Jamis forum, Chelboed). Believe me when I tell you all that I corner and rail and jump just as hard on the Dragon as I did on the Blue Pig. Geometry comparisons bear this out as well - top tube length, wheelbase, seat and head tube angles are all but identical.

My point is - and has always been - mountain bike hardtails don't care what the hell you call 'em, as long as you ride hard and fast. It's summer, trails are ripping, so stop arguing with strangers on the internet and pedal a bike. In the dirt, preferably. The world will feel like a better place afterwards. At least it does for me.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Actually wrong. There is a difference. Just because you don't know the difference, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Not wanting to open a can of worms all over again, but a trail bike is like a Jamis Durango or Dakota. An all mountain bike would be "my" komodo. An xc bike would be an Exile or Dragon.
> 
> Look at On One Bikes.
> Whippet-xc
> ...


_Actually wrong. Just because you don't use the same definition, doesn't mean you're right._

Definitions are such a personal thing... "XC" fades into trail, which then fades into AM - where within that spectrum you decide to plant the boundaries is always going to be a subjective thing.

The bikes you mention are still XC imho. I don't see many hardtails that I would call trailbikes, but that's because what I consider "trail" is somewhere between xc and am (eg: whyte 19 and 901/5), whereas what you call trail appears to be "xc but not a racebike".
Yes, there's still a difference between those I mentioned and the 456's, bluepigs and so on - but they'd still be relevant here, if only just.

There are bikes which _some_ will call "trail" which will fit just fine in here, while bikes which others call "trail" will be totally out of place (but will continue to get posted anyway unless mods get heavy).

It's clear that most agree that there are many bikes being posted here that simply dont fit in with what the thread was supposed to be about - in terms of choosing your battles, arguing over bikes which only-just don't fit is probably a waste of time.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess this belongs in here. All mountain/xc crossbreed or whatever. Used to have it as a fixie but my knees started blowing up due to all the climbing. So here's now.










Narrow 1.90" front tire, Hope xc-hub and DT xc-rim make the front stupid light compared to rear. Kinda fun for a change. Need to watch out for those rocky (or loose) downhill sections though, as that Schwalbe Black Jack seems to be a bit nervous up front. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> _
> 
> It's clear that most agree that there are many bikes being posted here that simply dont fit in with what the thread was supposed to be about - in terms of choosing your battles, arguing over bikes which only-just don't fit is probably a waste of time._


_

Quite right.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2_


----------



## Dewuk (Jul 16, 2010)

Another bite... Here's my Orange P7.

Frame: Orange P7 2007
Forks: Rock Shox Revelation Race 2010
Headset: Hope
Wheels: Mavic XM819 on Hope Pro 2 hubs
Brakes: Hope Tech X2 185mm front and rear
Cranks: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Front Mech: Shimano XT
Rear Mech: Shimano XT Shadow
Cassette: Shimano XT 9 speed
Stem: Thomson Elite X4
Bars: Ritchey Carbon Superlogic
Seatpost: Thomson Elite


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

rinseflow said:


> I guess this belongs in here. All mountain/xc crossbreed or whatever. Used to have it as a fixie but my knees started blowing up due to all the climbing. So here's now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears your crank arms are not 180mm apart from each other (not parallel).


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

You probably mean 180 degrees, but look a bit closer. It would appear that the other "crank" is on the wrong side of chainring, if that's what you meant.


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

Slurry said:


> It appears your crank arms are not 180mm apart from each other (not parallel).


That's a chain tensioner on the drive side


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

Ragley Troof - current work-in-progress. Almost done! :


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

mandrax21 said:


> Is that one of those aluminium ragleys? Nice bike btw


Thanks. It's a Ragley Troof, it is indeed aluminium.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

MFDOOM said:


> Thanks. It's a Ragley Troof, it is indeed aluminium.


N dats du troof...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Lol...losing the spirit of the thread.
> 
> Not to be an AM snob, but there are still a bunch of trail bikes and xc bikes in here. Too bad it's kinda subjective to the ones who don't quite get it...it would be nice to purge some of the content in the thread.
> 
> ...


Its SO much better than it was though. The picture you re-posted as an example is the only *really* out of place bike on this whole page!!!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

post-11315 at mobile upload in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Its SO much better than it was though. The picture you re-posted as an example is the only *really* out of place bike on this whole page!!!


I agree...but I stopped visiting this thread for a while...when I came back to catch up, there was quite a bit of everything. I do think it's getting better though.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Upgraded wheels and pedals. Next will be chain twnsioner, handlebars, and stem.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes it is. I had both the Easton and Shimano wheelsets and neither both fit the 10 mm in the rear and 15 ta up front, so I just through the Shimano in the back and Easton up front. Have no complaints except that the mt65 isn't sealed so requires the extra maintenance. Stayed true through some pretty heavy terrain and I take 2-3 ft drops on flat ground pretty often. I got them for a steal so I'm going to ride the piss out of them anyway.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

rinseflow said:


> I guess this belongs in here. All mountain/xc crossbreed or whatever. Used to have it as a fixie but my knees started blowing up due to all the climbing. So here's now.
> 
> Narrow 1.90" front tire, Hope xc-hub and DT xc-rim make the front stupid light compared to rear. Kinda fun for a change. Need to watch out for those rocky (or loose) downhill sections though, as that Schwalbe Black Jack seems to be a bit nervous up front. Surprise, surprise.


That's an interesting idea... but I feel like the fun will be outweighed by the instability.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mandrax21 said:


> Aye. Just had to unsubscribe myself cuz of all the *****ing and no pictures of bikes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


BUT, you still had to come back here and* TALK* about it...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

stiingya said:


> BUT, you still had to come back here and* TALK* about it...


+1. Be a part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice GT! I've always loved GT's frame design. Why haven't I gotten one yet?!

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MKGard (Jul 9, 2012)

All mountain capable hard-tail is exactly what I'm looking for at the moment. Just need to get 5 post so i can start asking questions haha


----------



## MKGard (Jul 9, 2012)

I posted before i got to this final page. The bickering is rather sad and really detracts from the thread and should stop just on sheer principle. I'm here to read, learn, and Talk about bikes. Not read over people fighting about them, c'mon now gents.


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

stiingya said:


> N dats du troof...


the dirty troof


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

MFDOOM said:


> the dirty troof


the troof is one bike I'm very curious about, ride review please :thumbsup:


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

*My mountain bike*

It goes all over it.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

geraldooka said:


> It goes all over it.
> ]


That think looks flippin' sweet. I don't know if it quite fits the definition of All Mountain, but it's sure trying pretty hard.


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

ok mädels.....

was going to post a pic of my Alpine, but this forum doesn't allow linking if you have under 10 posts.... so you'll have to wait.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Map204 said:


> That's an interesting idea... but I feel like the fun will be outweighed by the instability.


Weight difference front/rear has so far had surprisingly little downsides to it. I can't name a single one yet.

As long as the speed doesn't increase too much it's all good, when it does though that front tyre is pretty damn hard to control with my skills once it hits anything sketchy. Wet roots are quite catastrophic on a downhill section and it gets quite silly indeed. Absolutely no front brake can be applied.

I'll keep it like this for now, it's not the only bike I have and it's damn fun in technical terrain as long as the ground remains somewhat level.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> That think looks flippin' sweet. I don't know if it quite fits the definition of All Mountain, but it's sure trying pretty hard.


Thanks! I suppose that it was originally intended to be an xc race bike but I ride it all over Hartland...

M

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

lokomonkey said:


> the troof is one bike I'm very curious about, ride review please :thumbsup:


Will do, if it ever stops raining! Mud halfway to my knees, urgh.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

geraldooka said:


> It goes all over it.
> 
> I want that bike. It is not at all an AMHT. But it is friggin BADASS!
> I bet that thing is an absolute riot on the trails!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

bluevagrant said:


> geraldooka said:
> 
> 
> > It goes all over it.
> ...


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Corporal Punishment said:


> Here's mine. Its a reclaimed 2003 Spesh Hardrock with new Marzocchi 44 RLO, Alfine 8 internal gear hub and a custom paint job.


 Have you used the hammerschmidt cranks? How is that Alfine cassette in comparison?


----------



## VegasRanger (Jul 14, 2012)

2013 polaris pro ride rush. Not really worth posting a pic up!


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, 
New forum member here. Loving a lot of the builds in this thread. 
This is my current AM setup. Its a Kingdom Foia V2 frame and the build comes in at 23.8 with normal post and 24.1 with the dropper.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

rigidftw said:


> got a new wheelset for my summer season and a cheapo lower chainguide.


very nice


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

the kraken said:


> very nice


Holy seatpost!


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

DimitrisCSD said:


> Holy seatpost!


How can you possibly know his seatpost is sacred just by looking at a picture?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

the kraken said:


> How can you possibly know his seatpost is sacred just by looking at a picture?


It's a thompson, how much holier can it be?


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Bored at work, so here you go..


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

kingdom said:


> Hey guys,
> New forum member here. Loving a lot of the builds in this thread.
> This is my current AM setup. Its a Kingdom Foia V2 frame and the build comes in at 23.8 with normal post and 24.1 with the dropper.


Funky downtube, I like it.

Who's Kingdom? I'm out of the loop these days


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

Been riding a bit on the new bike. It's suprisingly light and zippy, didn't think I'd notice the lower weight compared to my old ride, but I do. I'm finding it hard to shift my weight forward and backward compared to my old bike (Kona Five-O) - it takes more energy to shift around, but when you are forward, it goes up much more naturally & easily. I currently have a 140mm fork (the geometry is optimized for 150-170mm). I'll have 150 or 160mm of travel in the near future, so maybe that'll make the difference.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

mmhh ...I know exactly what you mean,
on my first ride with my MK1 blue pig I wasn`t very happy..I always felt I will go over the bars on the downs..and shifting weight was "unusual"...
going up was perfect and flowy singletrack was a blast...
but on tight, steep, switchbacks it was horrible..
a longer fork, old marz 150mm and a shorter stem, 50mm changed it a lot..
and it took some time to get used to the ragley geo ..
but meanwhile I´m very happy with it..

try a longer fork and shorter stem..


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

accutrax said:


> try a longer fork and shorter stem..


Thanks for the feedback accutrax, looks like that will be my next course of action.

PS: I actually _did_ go over the bars on a steep slope on my first ride!


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> Have you used the hammerschmidt cranks? How is that Alfine cassette in comparison?


I haven't tried the hammerschmidt, but its only 2 gears compared to my 8 gears. I'm loving it. I love the way it shifts and the clean chainline and even falling off skinnies and whatnot because there's no derailleur to break off. It certainly works for me and I don't give a crap if my bike is 35 lbs. LOL. I didn't build it for weight weenies.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

MFDOOM said:


> I'll have 150 or 160mm of travel in the near future, so maybe that'll make the difference.


Try a 50mm stem first. Ragleys aren't designed around stems longer than about 60mm, so that one probably put you too far forwards.


----------



## manchu6 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm saying hi so I can create a new thread specfic to me.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Kofoed said:


> Bored at work, so here you go..


What 29er is that on the right?


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

*Updated Ragley Blue Pig*

Frame - 2011 Ragley Blue Pig, 16"
Fork - 2011 Rock Shox Sektor TK ,15mm thru axle,140mm
Headset - Nukeproof Tapered
Bottom Bracket - Hope (Gold)
Cranks - Shimano SLX
Chain - KMC
Chainring - Hope, 32t (Silver)
Chainring Bolts - E-Thirteen (Gold)
Chain Guide - E-Thirteen XCX
Chain Tensioner - Home Made from spare parts
Pedals - Shimano XT ,SPD
Seat - Zero Zeath
Seat Post - KS i900r Supernatural
Seat post clamp - No name brand
Handlebar - Chromag Fubars Polished, 700mm
Grips - Answer DH
Stem - Chromag Ranger, 70mm (Blue)
Brakes - Formula RX ,White
Disk Rotors - Formula, 180m
Gear Shifter - Shimano XTR , 10 Speed
Rear Derailer - Shimano XT 
Front Wheel - 2012 Shimano XT Trail
Front Tyre - Maxxis Ignitors UST 2.35
Rear Wheel - 2012 Shimano XT Trail
Rear Tyre - Maxxis Crossmark UST 2.1


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Pigs are beautiful!


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

How are you guys with AM HT's liking the dropper posts? I've got a 456 Carbon, and I can't decide whether or not I should get one. I can already bomb down most everything, which is why I'm on the fence.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Rolling a hardtail...I think it's an excellent addition. There is no way I'd do 4+ foot drops with the saddle high. There is no way I'd climb extended stuff or even smooth, rolling flats with the saddle slammed.


I have a really steep 8 foot sketchy boulder roll-in at my local trail that I won't touch unless I drop the saddle a minimum of two inches just so I can get way behind the bike. A dropper would make that allot easier.

Wish I hadn't sold mine.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Try a 50mm stem first. Ragleys aren't designed around stems longer than about 60mm, so that one probably put you too far forwards.


True. I have fairly long arms, so I thought my old 70mm stem would suffice. I'm going to try out a 40mm tomorrow.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

eurospek said:


> What 29er is that on the right?


it's an ARI Cycles (custom steel long-travel frame - long body and short arse), with 140mm up front.
the Sovereign haven't been ridden much since I got it, it's burly and heavy but soooo much fun.. I'm overtaking my friends on their fully's when it's going down on this one.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

Oink


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

Racerx8000 said:


> How are you guys with AM HT's liking the dropper posts? I've got a 456 Carbon, and I can't decide whether or not I should get one. I can already bomb down most everything, which is why I'm on the fence.


I'd say the dropper post is the most important component when riding rolling terrain. Makes even the smallest downhills ( where you wouldn't stop to use the quick release) fun. I used to keep my seat in an intermediate position, where it was too low to pedal efficiently and too high to move around the bike on the fun bits, and it sucked compared to always having the seat in the right position.
I'd rather give away gears and suspension but keep the dropper post, if I had to.

I think the dropper post is even more important on a hardtail where you have to use more body english than on full suspension bikes.


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hows that Sektor treat you? Thats the same thing I have on my Blue Pig, but cant get a good feel out of it. It is however my first air fork so whatever.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a coil fork, and it feels quite good with the compression knob turned about halfway towards lockout. Tuning the compression is quite sensitive, too little and the fork wallows like crazy, too much and it is really harsh. The "clicks" on the knob do not help at all, as they are too far apart and the optimum setting for mee is between the clicks. Also the clicks are so gentle that it is pretty hard to even notice them.
Sometimes my knee/trailside branches hit the knob and mess my settings because the knob has a small lever sticking to the side of it.
Anyway, I think the fork has a really good performance/ price ratio. I have never tried the air version though, so it may be a different story.


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions about dropper posts guys! I can't decide whether I want a handle under the seat or a remote on the bar. Any opinions on that? I've seen a lot of handles on hardtails in this thread and I'm kinda leaning that way. If you don't have a handle, how is the cable routing with a growing cable? Manageable? I would guess it's less of a pain on a hardtail because there isn't suspension link to worry about.


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

I guess I didn't realize the Sektor TK was available as a coil. I thought they were just air. I would like the coil. Wanna trade?  

And the KS900IS is real nice, being tall I have t he 150mm version and it is nice. I don't have the remote though as I wanted to reduce handlebar clutter, but now I realize that even though they are few and far between, it would be nice to have a remote for those "up/down/up/down" rides. Just my thoughts


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

Isis01 said:


> I guess I didn't realize the Sektor TK was available as a coil. I thought they were just air. I would like the coil. Wanna trade?
> 
> And the KS900IS is real nice, being tall I have t he 150mm version and it is nice. I don't have the remote though as I wanted to reduce handlebar clutter, but now I realize that even though they are few and far between, it would be nice to have a remote for those "up/down/up/down" rides. Just my thoughts


I like the coil too, so no trading 
I was actually talking about Sektor RL, don't know if the compression damping is adjustable on the TK.

My opinion regarding the remote for dropper posts is that the remote is somewhat essential, I use it almost as much as a rear shifter. When I had a front shifter, it was used less than the dropper remote.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Kofoed said:


> it's an ARI Cycles (custom steel long-travel frame - long body and short arse), with 140mm up front.
> the Sovereign haven't been ridden much since I got it, it's burly and heavy but soooo much fun.. I'm overtaking my friends on their fully's when it's going down on this one.


It looks awesome. What kind of geometry? 140mm Reba on there? Any more pics? Cheers!


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Racerx8000 said:


> How are you guys with AM HT's liking the dropper posts? I've got a 456 Carbon, and I can't decide whether or not I should get one. I can already bomb down most everything, which is why I'm on the fence.


I can ride my HT without one but there are sometimes when my family jewels really apreciate that i use one.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Racerx8000 said:


> Thanks for the opinions about dropper posts guys! I can't decide whether I want a handle under the seat or a remote on the bar. Any opinions on that?


IMO, without a remote, you're only seeing about half the benefit of a dropper post. It saves you from dismounting to adjust saddle height, but you don't really have on-the-fly adjustability the way you do with a handlebar remote. Several of my friends have found this out, and I've seen posts from other forum members saying the same thing. Generally the progression goes from "it works fine for me" to "wow, I should have done that earlier."

I have one bike with a solid post, and one with a Reverb. I personally wouldn't bother with a non-remote post on mine.


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, I wasn't expecting a unanimous answer! I was thinking about it today and thought that the remote really did make more sense. Thanks for the help guys, I'm going to try and get a KS LEV if I can. Otherwise I might go with a KS i950.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

eurospek said:


> It looks awesome. What kind of geometry? 140mm Reba on there? Any more pics? Cheers!


HA is around 66-67 degrees, I can't remember the rest of geometry - sorry.. 
It's a White Brothers 140 Fluid up front.
I have ditched the Joplin, didn't use as much as I had hoped, and I have a Saint crank just waiting to be installed when I get home from work:thumbsup:

(crappy cellpix, but here you go..)


----------



## chunkypaul (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Holeshot Ti?


----------



## danbasa (Dec 24, 2011)

TransAM 2011 pewter, Small
Fox 32 TALAS Fit RLC 150MM 15QR
FSA Impact headset
Shimano XT 788 wheelset
Shimano XT 785 brakes
Shimano XT 770 cranks and rear derailleur
Shimano XT 785 pedals
Deor Shifter(without the ugly display)
E13 32t ring(red) and lightweight bashguard
N-gear stop jump + DMR bottom chainguide
Kore 60MM Stem
Sixpack Menace 72mm bar
Da bomb skull 2 saddle
Maxxis advantage 2.1 lust rear, Maxxis high roller 2.35 lust front
Pro PLT 27.2 Seatpost 
ODI rough grips


----------



## rec32 (Dec 20, 2010)

sweet bikes


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

MFDOOM said:


> True. I have fairly long arms, so I thought my old 70mm stem would suffice. I'm going to try out a 40mm tomorrow.


Well, I tried it; 40mm stem = awesome 

The bike feels great. Better than great!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, shorter stem wider bar, should be a mantra for mountain bike riders. The improvement in control is amazing particularly downhill at speed. I went from the stock bars/stem on my ride which were 680/100 to 780/60 which felt grotesque at first but now I love them. If I had to cut the bars down it would be because the terrain I often ride can be narrow, not because I'd want too.

It does make for a less enjoyable ride around urban bits though.

Michael

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 420Treks (Feb 3, 2012)

Trek 3700 Disk


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

420Treks said:


> Trek 3700 Disk
> ]


Don't take this the wrong way... but that doesn't belong in this thread.

Nice bike, sure, but not an AM-hardtail (not even close).


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Dude, I can't believe you just said that. How petty.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

geraldooka said:


> Yes, shorter stem wider bar, should be a mantra for mountain bike riders. The improvement in control is amazing particularly downhill at speed. I went from the stock bars/stem on my ride which were 680/100 to 780/60 which felt grotesque at first but now I love them. If I had to cut the bars down it would be because the terrain I often ride can be narrow, not because I'd want too.
> 
> It does make for a less enjoyable ride around urban bits though.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention wider bars! Mine are already 720mm but I ordered 780mm Chromag Fubars a few days ago. Seems like it would balance out a shorter stem nicely by adding a tiny bit extra width, and there's the additional leverage/stability.

Tried hanging my hands a little off the ends of the current handle bars, and At 6'1" with 6'4"arm span, they fall in a more natural position that way.

Oh, why do you find it less enjoyable for urban riding?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about moving my red Pro Taper bar (720) over to my hardtail to replace my ea70. Slightly heavier, but I think the weight would be moot compared to the comfort/control gain. 

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

> > Yes, shorter stem wider bar, should be a mantra for mountain bike riders. The improvement in control is amazing particularly downhill at speed. I went from the stock bars/stem on my ride which were 680/100 to 780/60 which felt grotesque at first but now I love them. If I had to cut the bars down it would be because the terrain I often ride can be narrow, not because I'd want too.
> >
> > It does make for a less enjoyable ride around urban bits though.
> >
> ...


I think you're going to like them! Assuming you like your current body position on your bike one should be able to get a shorter stem and a wider bar such that the reach remains essentially the same. Except that now you'll have, slower handling (good for fast downhills), athletic elbows out arm position (like your about to do a bench press), increased leverage (fighting against those roots, rocks or whatever to keep you're wheel where you want it)

Its all good!

In the city I prefer snappier handling and those other benefits just aren't as necessary. Plus navigating around people and cars can be awkward with such wide bars.

Nice bars those Chromags...

Michael

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

seangprice said:


> Update to my 11 Reaper. Added Avid Elixr 3 Hydros and a Marzocchi 44 RLO Fork. Slowly but surely It's all coming together.


Is that an 18 inch? How tall are you?

I was thinking about getting the 16.5" even though I'm 6'2". But I want to mostly use it at the jump park. But I was thinking I'd still get a long seat post to take it out on trails now and again which is why the reaper instead of a dedicated jump frame...?


----------



## SDean (Jul 21, 2012)

*Abq. MTB rides...*

Looking for a group to work with on trail maintenance in the Foothills of Abq.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

...


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

stiingya said:


> Is that an 18 inch? How tall are you?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the 16.5" even though I'm 6'2". But I want to mostly use it at the jump park. But I was thinking I'd still get a long seat post to take it out on trails now and again which is why the reaper instead of a dedicated jump frame...?


I'm riding the 2011 18 inch frame and I'm 5-11. I've ridden this bike at Deer Valley, Park City and Canyons free ride and it holds its own. I haven't used this bike for dirt jump as i already have a Pimp 2 and Kona Shonky for that purpose. With the right setup I bet it would rip in the park though.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

Shut up and post pics you boring twats


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

wobbem said:


> Shut up and post pics you boring twats












P


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

wobbem said:


> Shut up and post pics you boring twats


You ride with bar ends. :drumroll:


----------



## ICENROLL (Jul 23, 2012)

nice bikes guys


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

seangprice said:


> I'm riding the 2011 18 inch frame and I'm 5-11. I've ridden this bike at Deer Valley, Park City and Canyons free ride and it holds its own. I haven't used this bike for dirt jump as i already have a Pimp 2 and Kona Shonky for that purpose. With the right setup I bet it would rip in the park though.


thanks!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> You ride with bar ends. :drumroll:


actually you'd think with the shorter stems we'd all ride with bar ends...?

But then we'd look like DORKS so...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

stiingya said:


> actually you'd think with the shorter stems we'd all ride with bar ends...?
> 
> But then we'd look like DORKS so...


I use to be cool and use bar ends... Then I snagged a flying squirrel and my life went downhill after that. :cryin:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> I use to be cool and use bar ends... Then I snagged a flying squirrel and my life went downhill after that. :cryin:


That's a really selfish way to look at the situation, what about the SQUIRREL???


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

The awesome; post pics of your [email protected] AM hardtail up thread....

... to handlebar discussions ...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> The awesome; post pics of your [email protected] AM hardtail up thread....
> 
> ... to handlebar discussions ...


And so your idea to make it better is to post a pic of a full suspension bike on a downhill top speed run in the snow while wearing a skin tight speed suit with a roadbike aero helmet. Cause that's on topic... (cracks me up when people complain about others not posting a AMHT pic when they are also not posting an AMHT pic!)

Here, you can all laugh at an old attempt making an AM hardtail out of a jump bike with a super long stem...  (course back then that was my normal stem size I put on all my bikes, but only on the chase for the weekend to see how it was on trails)


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

stiingya said:


> (cracks me up when people complain about others not posting a AMHT pic when they are also not posting an AMHT pic!)


I've got 3 posts of bikes on here...



stiingya said:


> Here, you can all laugh at an old attempt making an AM hardtail out of a jump bike with a super long stem...


...& love this thread for the bikes riders post. Like the great hooligan machine you posted :thumbsup:

P


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just picked up an '08 Banshee Scirroco frame (in mango) in good condition with CC S-3 headset, praxys seatpost and stylo OCT singlespeed cranks all for $180 off CL. I need to post a little more to post pics and I won't have the build done for a while anyway but I am psyched so I just wanted to share


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

less talk, more am hardtails


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Updates:

I had been hearing a couple of "tick" noises coming from my PIKE / bars-stem area. I couldn't narrow it down at first b/c it sounded like it was 2 different noises. I assumed one of them was the coil shield shrink-tubing working its way down and the spring coming in contact with the inside of the tube, but the other sounded like aluminum noise.

-I took the stem / bars off and regreased everything. Aluminum tick went away, but the coil tick was still there.
-I tore the PIKE apart and saw that the shrink tube had worked its way "up" to the top of the spring. I moved it back to center. Coil tick gone...
-ReAssembled it all and saw that my stem is cracked.

To those of you who don't know...this is a very special setup. I bought this fork with the intentions of rebuilding a RM Flow. The Flow was too small for my liking, so I sold it, but kept the fork for my Komodo.

Problem: Komodo head tube is really tall.
Solution: Crank Bro's Iodine headset has an ultra-low stack height. Spank Spike Original stem has an ultra-low stack height. (26mm!!) Problem solved and I've been ballin the Komodo for over 2 years now.

New problem: Spank Spike Original is no longer being produced. New Spike is 35mm stack height.

Solution: Funn Funnduro stem has a 30mm stack height. Just enough to make it work.
Problem: Funnduro stem is "No Longer in Stock" in any store that I can find.

Solution: The Ragley Stubbing Stem is a 30mm stack height too. Evan's Cycles is the only place I saw a quote and it said: "I 'believe' it's 35mm." He's full of crap because you can see on the picture that the 31.8mm clamp hole is larger than the stack block. It's 30mm and it's $67 shipped from CRC. OUCH!!

The Funnduro is now available from Universal cycles and looks cooler IMO, but they were out of stock when I ordered the Stubbing.

Well, the Ragley Stubbing got here today. Ironically, the Funn Funnduro is now available. Had I known it would be so quick, I would have gotten the Funn due to the crazy-cool looks.

IMO, the Ragley is still one of the nicest stems I've ever had in this price/weight range. Seems very stout. Low 30mm stack height works perfect with the PIKE. I couldn't have asked for a more perfect fit.

Much tougher build quality than my Thomson.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

the kraken said:


> less talk, more am hardtails


nice. trans am?


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

kraken, nice bike! How do you like that velvet for AM riding?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

the kraken said:


> less talk, more am hardtails


I remember that bike!
I love Stout frames, Matti's the best.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup, it's a stout.The velvet is pretty sweet. Buttery smooth and will take a lot of abuse.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Build in progress... Trying to keep the budget under $900 total, we'll see if I can pull it off. Haha.










Frame, Ragley mmmBop 18"
Fork, Lyrik U-Turn 
Headset, 1.5" Chris King
Stem, Thomson x4 50mm
Bar, Loaded Amx Flat
Grips, ESI
Seatpost Clamp, Loaded 34.9
Seatpost, Ragley 31.6
Seat, THE Lux Ti
Crankset, ??? (probably slx)
Chainring, ???
Chain, ??? 
Cog, Chris King SS
Chain Tensioner, Yess ETR-V
Wheelset, ??? (polished rims would be dope)
Tires, Maxxis 2.35 DHR to 2.5 DHF
Brakes, ???
Pedals, Point1 Podium


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I think the only way you could pull it off being under $900 is using 8 speed drive chain. Hope I am wrong! OR waiting till the holidays for some sweeeeeet deals! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Build in progress... Trying to keep the budget under $900 total, we'll see if I can pull it off. Haha.


Single speed it! :thumbsup:

Mmmmbop with eccentric solid axle.

Gravity Dropper.

Flows.

Stupid wide Funn bar.

& my favorite; handlebar mount remote lockout.

~24-25 pounds. Fast up & fast down & flys well. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's going to be single speed for sure! I already have a tensioner and everything for it.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

For the people wondering about single speed for AM use...

Guy Wins Megavalanche Class On Singlespeed Hardtail

You already knew the hardtail was good for it. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

the kraken said:


> less talk, more am hardtails


My god that´s one awesome looking AMHT... total drool.


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread makes me regret selling my HT!


----------



## gunt pimp (Dec 5, 2009)

Dogbane said:


> This thread makes me regret selling my HT!


I just built one up a few months back. My first HT in 20 years.

New Chromag Stylus. This bike rips!:thumbsup:


----------



## icalebkim1 (Jul 30, 2012)

What's a solid axle?

And is that a Rev up front?

That's a freaking decent bike.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Build in progress... Trying to keep the budget under $900 total, we'll see if I can pull it off. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$900, more than whats already there or?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice, looks good in the green respray. :thumbsup:


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

the kraken said:


> less talk, more am hardtails


Holy sweet Jesus! What a beauty. Got a spec list?


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

Failing to see the point of an aluminum hartail, when there is a steel option. Help me understand. And Brant, why bother even making it out of alum?


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

JFoster, 

I have about $400 left in the budget, still need wheels, cranks, handlebar and brakes.

Eurospek, 

Thanks man, really wasn't feeling the original lime color. 

Isis01,

I kind of agree... I like the smooth ride quality of steel but I also dig the snappy responsiveness of aluminum. I got the mmmBop because it looked like a fun bike with good geometry and the price was right. If price wasn't an issue I probably would have gone for a Chromag or maybe even a custom Stout like Kraken's beautiful blue bike posted above.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

The "smooth ride of steel" is flex, and is associated with XC frames that are designed for give. A strong steel frame, built to land drops is stiff.

One of the significant differences is the 31.6 seatpost in the aluminum vs. the 27.2 in the steel. The flex happens in the 27.2 seatpost. Solve that in the aluminum frame by shimming down to a 27.2 seatpost.

Tires, saddles & seatposts flex far more than steel tubes on a burly bike. So why carry around that extra pound or two?

Not a fan of frames with a lot flex built in (like the Inbred I had before).

Here is your flex according to Brant... no thanks, not on drops or landings: » Frame flex Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.

P


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

somexiridemybike said:


> Holy sweet Jesus! What a beauty. Got a spec list?


Thanks man. Here you go, took me a long time to write so you better like it 

Frame: Stout Bikes (custom)
HA: 67.5
SA: 71.5
TT: 23" (effective)
ST: 16.5"
CS: 15.75"- 16.5"
BB Height: -15mm @ 510 atc (130mm fork)
Horizontal drop outs, removable d-hanger
ISCG-05 tabs

Fork: X-Fusion Velvet RL, 130mm 15mm axle
Headset: Odyssey 45/45 Integrated
Stem: Easton Havoc 50mm
Handlebar: Truvativ AKA
Grips: Animal Edwin
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5
Crankset: Shimano slx m665 (custom polished)
Chainring: Blackspire 32t
Derailleur: SRAM X9 Short Cage 9spd
Shifter: SRAM X9 9spd
Chain Guide: MRP Lopes SL
Cassette: Shimano Saint/slx 11-28
Chain: SRAM PC-991 cross step
Pedals: Premium slim pc (modded with medal pins)
Seat post: Thomson 27.2 x 410mm
Seat: WTB Silverado Team ti
Seat post clamp: Chromag
Tire F: Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.35
Tire R: Kenda Slant Six DTC 2.35
Wheel F: Azonic Outlaw
Wheel R: Azonic Outlaw, Atomlab 12mm Axle


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

For a dj bike I agree, should be solid as can be. For AM riding however, (this is the All Moutain thread right?) I think anybody putting in more than 10 mile rides starts to hurt on alum. I ride a steel Blue Pig and its just enough to take the sting out of the chop and brake stutter. For what its worth, my Pig has a 30.9 post and still has more flex than either of my old alum bikes, one 27.2, one 31.6. Neither rode as smooth as the Pig does. On the flip side, my dually is excessive on most trails not only here, but in other parts of the country I've gone to ride. Just my 2cnts


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Addict
> 
> 203s weren't needed, back to the 160s.
> Avid J7
> ...


I love that frame. Awesome geometry, would you suggest that for DJ?


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

IonicRipper said:


> Here's mine. Used for a lot of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fork is probably too short for AM, but it really doesn't matter, preference is much important. Nice color.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

scrublover said:


> Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame, 05 RS Pike Team, Hope/King wheels, Race Face/SRAM/Shimano mixed drive bits, Avid Juicy-5 brakes. Thomson stem/ProTaper bar/Gravity Dropper Descender post. (makes the bike even better!) Tires vary.
> 
> I love this bike. It does it all. Got the frame for about half his regular price; not custom to me but, it was _exactly _what I wanted when shopping, and still is. At least for a hardtail.


Awesome frame; it looks pretty light. How much does your set-up weigh?


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

TNC said:


> This is my only hardtail. It works real good on pavement...like most hardtails...but I did ride it on a dirt road too for some excitement.


One of my pals also does the same. He's crazy hitting the dirt with a road bike. Cool coz it stands all the punishment.


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

[Self censored to avoid poopstorm]


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

MFDOOM said:


> [Self censored to avoid poopstorm]


Hey mfdoom, people have been building with steel since bicycles have been made of metal. Some would say aluminum is the 'new' material, with carbon fiber being the newest. Carbon had a go-round in the 80/90s and it's come back recently in a big way. There are a bunch of newer, strong, lightweight steels on the market that builders are using. Aluminum is still around too and probably the #1 material in 'performance' mountain bikes at the moment. All materials have pros and cons.


----------



## KingofShticks (Jul 31, 2012)

This is my first post


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

KingofShticks said:


> This is my first post


Hopefully your last.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dktotz said:


> The fork is probably too short for AM, but it really doesn't matter, preference is much important. Nice color.


a 5" fork is too short for AM???

yea cause all the cool kids start out with 180mm


----------



## KingofShticks (Jul 31, 2012)

the kraken said:


> Hopefully your last.


I beg your pardon. Have I offended you in some way? I'm new this forum, I didn't expect abuse straight away. Please enlighten me.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

KingofShticks said:


> I beg your pardon. Have I offended you in some way? I'm new this forum, I didn't expect abuse straight away. Please enlighten me.


I think you know why you got the response you did but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Usually posts contain either questions or comments and are constructive. There are exceptions to this rule. It is always annoying when people post just to post or because they can. It take up space and detracts from the rest of the thread and pulls attention away from what the thread should be about: bikes. Sort of like your first two posts did.

Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of great information on here so hopefully it is as useful and informative to you as it has been to me.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

KingofShticks said:


> I beg your pardon. Have I offended you in some way? I'm new this forum, I didn't expect abuse straight away. Please enlighten me.


Riders who make a first post usually or almost always make the first post epic by posting their bike. It's something us mtber's like to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingofShticks (Jul 31, 2012)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I think you know why you got the response you did but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Usually posts contain either questions or comments and are constructive. There are exceptions to this rule. It is always annoying when people post just to post or because they can. It take up space and detracts from the rest of the thread and pulls attention away from what the thread should be about: bikes. Sort of like your first two posts did.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of great information on here so hopefully it is as useful and informative to you as it has been to me.


Firstly thank you for extending me the courtesy of a decent reply. I appreciate your sentiments and in retrospect I guess I should at least have mentioned that I have a bike that I am totally enamoured with and would love to be able to post on this forum. Unfortunately it would appear certain people are self appointed arbiters of who should be welcomed to this forum. Anyway, I have read every single page of this thread, and drooled over the massive amounts of eye-candy and look forward to contributing with a picture very soon.


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

> Firstly thank you for extending me the courtesy of a decent reply. I appreciate your sentiments and in retrospect I guess I should at least have mentioned that I have a bike that I am totally enamoured with and would love to be able to post on this forum. Unfortunately it would appear certain people are self appointed arbiters of who should be welcomed to this forum. Anyway, I have read every single page of this thread, and drooled over the massive amounts of eye-candy and look forward to contributing with a picture very soon.


Just keep in mind the next time you want a warm welcome to a forum your post should contain material relevant to the topic or at least a previous post within that forum. As a fellow newcomer around here I'm sure I've been guilty of going slightly off-topic (like now?) but if all you wanted was to up your post count here's the place:

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/newbies-check-here-official-thread-720509.html


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome newcomers. 
Now more pics & less BS.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Couldn't decide what to buy, upgrade, etc.

So I just ordered one of these for cheap. At least I'll have an AMHT again, and something more fun to take to the jump park! A little more fork to slacken the HA out some and I think I'll be happy enough for awhile...

(the pic was a 18", so I did an ugly Photochop to make it more 16.5"ish)









Here's one the right size... can't wait!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

That's actually a very nice looking frame.


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't post pictures in threads yet, but you can check out my album


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Theres a 16.5 inch rocky mountain uk project, which is just a reaper with full outer gear cable runs and no graphics. Dam those marketing guys


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> That's actually a very nice looking frame.


Reminds me of an older Komodo, right when they just started beefing up the frame, but before they started doing weird s#!t to it! 

I almost bought a Kmodo too cause I could have been riding it already, but their kinda funky looking... and the parts weren't any better for twice the price.

Probably should have splurged a little more and bought one of those ready built pigs from Chainreaction = buyers remorse!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Unlike a decent steel frame the box section aluminium rear triangle is really stiff and a bit rough on the arse if you pump the rear tire up to much


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

*My Iron Horse!*

This is my Iron Horse with upgraded components 

I use my IH mainly for cross-country and to free-ride with friends. 

Elixir CR disc brakes
302 RockShox Tora front fork
Specialized Renegade Control 2.1 tires
Specialized Phenom Comp Gel saddle
SRAM attack
(Upgrading handlebar soon due to being "bent" to a easton carbon) :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

It does not matter WHAT we call this thread. It will never end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Heres my other bike


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr.P said:


> For the people wondering about single speed for AM use...
> 
> Guy Wins Megavalanche Class On Singlespeed Hardtail
> 
> You already knew the hardtail was good for it. :thumbsup:


*Hardtail singlespeed _26er_


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

*couple of Specialized*

Here is my 08 Epic expert carbon with Crankbrother wheels and my 08 Rockhopper with a few upgrades...i love them both.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> it does not matter what we call this thread. It will never end.





mandrax21 said:


> heres my other bike





bernal said:


> here is my 08 epic expert carbon with crankbrother wheels and my 08 rockhopper with a few upgrades...i love them both.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Blue Vag:
Do you own a dually?

I guess that's a Q for all of y'all...who here prefers your AMHT over a dually?

I'm considering tearing down my Parker and selling the frame to replace it with a burly HT frame. Then I'll have my AMTrailHT...and a AMFRHT.

The Parker is just so daggum slow and my region is pretty pedally. I'm thinking that there are features that I'd do on my Komodo if it were built with the Domain and some burlier wheels versus my 29 pound AllMountain Lite Komodo with the Pike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

chelboed said:


>


 im selling everything in that picture


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

some people really don't get the idea of a burly hard tail...

how about a set of rules or guidelines? any bike with less than 130mm up front isn't worthy of being posted here?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Somebody post a bike photo

.... or I'll post mine, and you don't want that.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

i war's ned said:


> some people really don't get the idea of a burly hard tail...
> 
> how about a set of rules or guidelines? any bike with less than 130mm up front isn't worthy of being posted here?


It's been tried before - it's always ignored.
Fwiw, it's nowhere near as simple as just fork travel, though. There are bikes with 120mm forks out there that are slacker and have more aggressive geometry than bikes with 130-140mm forks, which would make it pointless to set fork travel as the only requirement... it'd be better to say you have to meet (for example) 3 out of 5 possible requirements, but it still wouldn't work because people either don't bother to read or don't care to play by the rules.

Hell just look on this very page, someone posted a FS bike even though the thread title is pretty clear that this thread is about hardtails.

It's becoming a bit like a street preacher rolling up at an atheist convention to spread his gospel - he ought to know that ain't going to be welcome, but he either doesn't care or doesn't know any better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

blah blah blah



perttime said:


> Somebody post a bike photo
> 
> .... or I'll post mine, and you don't want that.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mandrax21 said:


> blah blah blah


Since you asked...

Yesterday, while checking the front wheel between the interesting pieces of trail:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

perttime said:


> Since you asked...
> 
> Yesterday, while checking the front wheel between the interesting pieces of trail:


Your doing all mountain with a ponytail... Impossible


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

EnglishT said:


> It's been tried before - it's always ignored.
> Fwiw, it's nowhere near as simple as just fork travel, though. There are bikes with 120mm forks out there that are slacker and have more aggressive geometry than bikes with 130-140mm forks, which would make it pointless to set fork travel as the only requirement... it'd be better to say you have to meet (for example) 3 out of 5 possible requirements, but it still wouldn't work because people either don't bother to read or don't care to play by the rules.
> 
> Hell just look on this very page, someone posted a FS bike even though the thread title is pretty clear that this thread is about hardtails.
> ...


Agree. One of the 2008 Rocky Mountain Flows was designed around a100mm fork and still had a 66 deg head angle and burly frame. 
Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Love the rigid bike! I will have to give that a go sometime in the future.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> It's been tried before - it's always ignored.
> Fwiw, it's nowhere near as simple as just fork travel, though. There are bikes with 120mm forks out there that are slacker and have more aggressive geometry than bikes with 130-140mm forks, which would make it pointless to set fork travel as the only requirement... it'd be better to say you have to meet (for example) 3 out of 5 possible requirements, but it still wouldn't work because people either don't bother to read or don't care to play by the rules.
> 
> Hell just look on this very page, someone posted a FS bike even though the thread title is pretty clear that this thread is about hardtails.
> ...


Hey dipshit,if your referring to me i meant to post it on another thread,but i made a mistake.....unlike you i'm not perfect.Now get off your soap box before you get your piehole kicked in nancy.

Can't stand when these punks run their mouths on these forums.To bad you don't live close enough for me to buy you a beer.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

*2008 Jamis Komodo*

It is all stock except:
FSA Gravity 1 headset
Avid BB7 brakes 160/160 Will upgrade front to 180mm
SD-7 levers
Rockshox Sektor R fork
Funn Fatboy Riser Bars 750mm

I have also taken off the front derailluer. Eventually I want to convert it to a 1X9. Till then I'll run it stock as a 1X8. Need to replace the pedals as they are going out. Went in to service them and the races are tore up. I am thinking of getting the Wellgo B-54 pedals in silver. Unless something else breaks I will upgrade the wheels next. I am a newbie btw so any suggestions lease send them my way. I am doing all the work myself and I really enjoy doing it. Lets me learn a lot.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Danielrg_usa said:


> It is all stock except:
> FSA Gravity 1 headset
> Avid BB7 brakes 160/160 Will upgrade front to 180mm
> SD-7 levers
> ...


buyers regret, that looks sweet!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Bernal said:


> Hey dipshit,if your referring to me i meant to post it on another thread,but i made a mistake.....unlike you i'm not perfect.Now get off your soap box before you get your piehole kicked in nancy.
> 
> Can't stand when these punks run their mouths on these forums.To bad you don't live close enough for me to buy you a beer.


Which one was the mistake, the Epic or the Rockhopper...? jkn


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

stiingya said:


> buyers regret, that looks sweet!


No regret at all!!!! Working on them is half the fun. Besides, it is a lot easier to learn about them when you have to figure out what works and doesn't.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Danielrg_usa said:


> No regret at all!!!! Working on them is half the fun. Besides, it is a lot easier to learn about them when you have to figure out what works and doesn't.


I meant my buyers regret, I almost bought a Komodo last week. Nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol thanks! A lot of people told me I would regret it and told me to get other bikes. I risked it and am glad. Yea, it sucks pedaling up hill, but it is supposed to be a work out too right?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes!! ^^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## col123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an orange g4 with 100mm recons, used it all over the place and it been a gret bike to learn how to ride properly , !


----------



## DownhillDisaster (Aug 6, 2012)

urbanmtb87 said:


> I consider this my all mountain rigid bike. (feel free to disagree on that terminology- its all good ). Anyhow, it is alot of fun and I ride it on the same trails as my Enduro.


Awesome 1st pic! Sorry maybe a noobie question but what bike is that!?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Danielrg_usa said:


> It is all stock except:
> FSA Gravity 1 headset
> Avid BB7 brakes 160/160 Will upgrade front to 180mm
> SD-7 levers
> ...


Love it!
I'm still on my 2005 Komodo. A few frames have come and gone in that time, but the Komodo has stayed in my stable.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Bernal said:


> Hey dipshit,if your referring to me i meant to post it on another thread,but i made a mistake.....unlike you i'm not perfect.Now get off your soap box before you get your piehole kicked in nancy.
> 
> Can't stand when these punks run their mouths on these forums.To bad you don't live close enough for me to buy you a beer.


LOL...you're hiding behind the same internet, man. For all you know...he's some special ops guy just waiting for some guy to try to kick his teeth in so he can rip his throat out.

Chill, ma'brothers.

Mo bikes.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

chelboed said:


> Mo bikes.


:thumbsup:

P

More of these please.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

chelboed said:


> LOL...you're hiding behind the same internet, man. For all you know...he's some special ops guy just waiting for some guy to try to kick his teeth in so he can rip his throat out.
> 
> Chill, ma'brothers.
> 
> Mo bikes.


For all you know i may be the same........

Btw i'm not hidding...Lawrence Bernal Sugar Land Tx.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Bernal said:


> For all you know i may be the same........
> 
> Btw i'm not hidding...Lawrence Bernal Sugar Land Tx.


Lol, touche.

Mo bikes.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Bernal said:


> For all you know i may be the same........
> 
> Btw i'm not hidding...Lawrence Bernal Sugar Land Tx.


This is the internet. We all know you are not going to fight anyone. MTB'ers aren't tough guys or gangsters. Most are dank beer drinking yuppy shmucks or tree hugging hippie weirdos. Keep it clean and yes, definitely mo bikes


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Lol thanks! A lot of people told me I would regret it and told me to get other bikes. I risked it and am glad. Yea, it sucks pedaling up hill, but it is supposed to be a work out too right?


mmmm, well it measures about 23" TT. So it's somewhere in between. But my Rx AM dullie is only 24" TT. So I guess maybe I spoke too soon.

Hope to get to build and ride it tomorrow...? Anyone else in finals this week? SUX! :skep:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bernal said:


> For all you know i may be the same........
> 
> Btw i'm not hidding...Lawrence Bernal Sugar Land Tx.


Chuck Norris.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

juancho142 said:


> Chuck Norris.


Billy Jack....


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Billy jack and Chuck norris, what an epic fight that would be! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

stiingya said:


> mmmm, well it measures about 23" TT. So it's somewhere in between. But my Rx AM dullie is only 24" TT. So I guess maybe I spoke too soon.
> 
> Hope to get to build and ride it tomorrow...? Anyone else in finals this week? SUX! :skep:


Photos pls

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

unknown-rider said:


> Billy jack and Chuck norris, what an epic fight that would be! lol


.......i'll make your heart stop with my mind...:skep:


----------



## bicol_express (May 21, 2009)

perttime said:


> Since you asked...
> 
> Yesterday, while checking the front wheel between the interesting pieces of trail:


gear ratio?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bicol_express said:


> gear ratio?


34/18.
There's a few short uphill spots where I run out of torque. Down the hills, gravity makes the top speed sufficient.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

perttime said:


> 34/18.
> There's a few short uphill spots where I run out of torque. Down the hills, gravity makes the top speed sufficient.


How much weight are you saving with not having the gears and all the parts that go with them. Must be a fair bit


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

This is mine










I am thinking of putting some Fox 32 150mm forks on it, would you?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mandrax21 said:


> How much weight are you saving with not having the gears and all the parts that go with them. Must be a fair bit


Irrelevant!
Especially with all the steel in the bike (I'm not talking about my weight...  )

I got fed up with bent derailer hangers. No more broken shifters, missed shifts, or sticking cables. Cannot get a derailer in the spokes with my setup either.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

mandrax21 said:


> How much weight are you saving with not having the gears and all the parts that go with them. Must be a fair bit


One should not talk about weight savings in the all mtn thread as it tends to make one look a bit strange :nonod:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

wobbem said:


> One should not talk about weight savings in the all mtn thread as it tends to make one look a bit strange :nonod:


Yeah, SS doesnt make much sense on a big heavy bike. Then again I loved my Chameleon when it was SS.

You really only lose a pound or two when ditching the shifters and derailleurs but you gain a lot of reliability and bragging rights.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> Yeah, SS doesnt make much sense on a big heavy bike. Then again I loved my Chameleon when it was SS.
> 
> You really only lose a pound or two when ditching the shifters and derailleurs but you gain a lot of reliability and bragging rights.


One of the main reasons I hate/respect SSers :ciappa:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

GTscoob said:


> You really only lose a pound or two when ditching the shifters and derailleurs but you gain a lot of reliability and *excuses for not making it up the steep part of the hill without walking*.


Fixed that for you 

--- I really don't have a clue about the weight but I'm not so sure there is "a pound or two" difference. ---

Anybody got any bike photos?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Anybody got any bike photos?[/QUOTE]

Think this thread has went from post your photos to post your opinions


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

I been think of ordering a Transition Transam,but it says on their site that the head tube is for a tapered fork.Does that mean that only a tapered stem will work?.
Maybe i should post a CORRECT picture before i get feed to the lions....:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Bernal said:


> I been think of ordering a Transition Transam,but it says on their site that the head tube is for a tapered fork.Does that mean that only a *tapered stem* will work?.
> Maybe i should post a CORRECT picture before i get feed to the lions....:thumbsup:


What's a tapered stem?

Is this a new standard yet again? :madman:



With the 44mm headtube on the 2012 TransAM, you can run either a 1 1/8" fork or 1 1/8"-1.5" tapered fork. Both will use the same regular stem.


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

eurospek said:


> What's a tapered stem?
> 
> Is this a new standard yet again? :madman:
> 
> ...


Thanks.......you knew what i meant.Smart ass...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

delihustler said:


> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Going from a 35mm Lyric to a 32mm Fox?!? You crazy?!? That´s an awesome bike as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

qbert2000 said:


> nice. trans am?


No. It looks more like a Subaru to me.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

delihustler said:


> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...





juancho142 said:


> No. Going from a 35mm Lyric to a 32mm Fox?!? You crazy?!? That´s an awesome bike as is. :thumbsup:


Now now...We should support his upgrade-itis. Yes, buy the Fox even though in the back of you mind you know the Lyric is perfectly fine. Also, nice color. I've got a SC Chameleon in the same shade of green


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I actually prefer my Rockshox over any Fox I've had.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Map204 said:


> Now now...We should support his upgrade-itis. Yes, buy the Fox even though in the back of you mind you know the Lyric is perfectly fine. Also, nice color. I've got a SC Chameleon in the same shade of green


I must admit I posted the wrong photo:madman:. The Lyrik's were taken off my Intense 6.6 as an experiment to see what it rode like. The TransAM normally has 130mm QR Revelation's 
on it, and they are the fork I'm looking to replace.
The photo doesn't do the colour of the frame any justice


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

chelboed said:


> Blue Vag:
> Do you own a dually?
> 
> I guess that's a Q for all of y'all...who here prefers your AMHT over a dually?
> ...


Sorry for the slow response but...NO. I do not own a dually. Maybe one day when I want to give in to peer pressure or my knees give out I will get one one. Until then: HARDTAILS RULE!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

bluevagrant said:


> Sorry for the slow response but...NO. I do not own a dually. Maybe one day when I want to give in to peer pressure or my knees give out I will get one one. Until then: HARDTAILS RULE!


I might have to give up my Blue Pig "18 for a full sus. Damn my knees! DAMN THEM!! :cryin:


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

some nice looking bikes!


----------



## helmets143 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am too impressed with your pics! Really the picture are amazing…fabulous! I'm too excited to take it.

Helmetsandarmor.com


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

How much did you drop from your previous setup?

I want your wheelset. (different color though) 

And how do those tires compare to your old Ardents?

I would love to drop under 30 lbs on my Honzo, but I just don't see where I can make the cuts, I have everything what I want without sacrificing All-Mountainess.


----------



## K-hawk (Aug 3, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Reaper I
just got it couple days ago, bone stock
plan on getting some avid bb7s and eventually a new fork, not sure what tho
first things first new grips (there terrible)
bit of a budget AM hard tail 
comes in at 32lbs
only ridden it twice but I'm definitely impressed


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Digg!

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

Cut your cable ties right down to the head, those tails can cause nasty cuts if you bale


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

I bought the exact bike earlier this year. My recommendations are a new fork, I went with a Marz 44 RLO 140 MM and a brake upgrade. For Brakes I was going to go BB7s from past experiences on my Dirt Jumpers but I found a great deal on Elixr 3s, which I'm very happy with. Other then my two upgrades I'm still stock and I love the frame and feel of the ride. 

When I talked to Rocky Mountain about max fork size/travel they recommended 130, but I liked what the 140 has done to the bike and the price was right. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## lowpolyjoe (Mar 7, 2011)

man i want some new tires. jealous of just about every set i see.

good stuff in here.


----------



## dirtyRider9 (Aug 16, 2012)

nice bikes


----------



## rrighteousdude (Dec 2, 2011)

a question for people who know more than me, who makes the lightest hardtail, or the lightest you've riden, im young and i dont make alot of money so i im not buying any top fuels or anything, even though i would if i could, but i dont want a racing hardtail anyways.

i was wondering why i see so many people like 4X bikes or 4X frames for a all mountain kind of riding bike, are they better??? i would guess they would maybe be lighter???


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my 2010 Specialized Hardrock on a great trail in the park across my street. 
Still have the original linear pull brakes, though the pads are wearing down a bit. Need to upgrade to disks sometime. I've had a lot of fun on this bike, and I still do . Climbs hills like a beast .


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

well here is the current bike for the time being.

I bought it as a stock mongoose tyax super back in 2008. It was my first 'proper' mountain bike. Just upgrading it piece by piece.

Next to be upgraded are the wheels, gearing and finally the frame

the brakes are actually not very powerful atm, however they were only fitted yesterday. I will give them the benefit of the doubt and let them bed in and report back



















what do you think?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rrighteousdude said:


> a question for people who know more than me, who makes the lightest hardtail, or the lightest you've riden, im young and i dont make alot of money so i im not buying any top fuels or anything, even though i would if i could, but i dont want a racing hardtail anyways.
> 
> i was wondering why i see so many people like 4X bikes or 4X frames for a all mountain kind of riding bike, are they better??? i would guess they would maybe be lighter???


If you're concerned about weight, you're in the wrong thread.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

SpecializedWindsor said:


> Here's my 2010 Specialized Hardrock on a great trail in the park across my street.
> Still have the original linear pull brakes, though the pads are wearing down a bit. Need to upgrade to disks sometime. I've had a lot of fun on this bike, and I still do . Climbs hills like a beast .


Nice xc trail bike you got there. Be careful trying to brave the rigors of all mountain riding on it though. You'll get hurt.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

j4mi3 said:


> well here is the current bike for the time being.
> 
> I bought it as a stock mongoose tyax super back in 2008. It was my first 'proper' mountain bike. Just upgrading it piece by piece.
> 
> ...


Another nice xc trail bike. I think you should stop upgrading and keep it the way it is. Use you're upgrade money to buy an All Mountain hardtail to compliment your trail bike.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

j4mi3 said:


> well here is the current bike for the time being.
> 
> I bought it as a stock mongoose tyax super back in 2008. It was my first 'proper' mountain bike. Just upgrading it piece by piece.
> 
> ...


I like what you've done with the bike, but I think a shorter stem and wider bars would be a good upgrade. Maybe when you go to upgrade the frame, you could go with a steel hardtail? Maybe like a Blue Pig or One One 456? It would be extra weight, but the ride characteristics are nice. I've got the new 456 Evo and I like it so far. For the price you really can't go wrong


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

kt42 said:


> I like what you've done with the bike, but I think a shorter stem and wider bars would be a good upgrade. Maybe when you go to upgrade the frame, you could go with a steel hardtail? Maybe like a Blue Pig or One One 456? It would be extra weight, but the ride characteristics are nice. I've got the new 456 Evo and I like it so far. For the price you really can't go wrong


I actually did buy raceface handlebars and stem, but sent them back. I decided brakes were more important than lighter, better looking 'accessories' which to be fair is what they are

for the frame i am thinking either a santa cruz chameleon or a cove stiffy


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

j4mi3 said:


> I actually did buy raceface handlebars and stem, but sent them back. I decided brakes were more important than lighter, better looking 'accessories' which to be fair is what they are
> 
> for the frame i am thinking either a santa cruz chameleon or a cove stiffy


Wider bars and shorter stems are not just "lighter, better looking, accessories" they really make the bike perform better for steep downhills. Yes, brakes are important, but I was just saying that wider bars and a shorter stem would be a good upgrade to make in the future. But whatever, it's your bike. Do what you want with it. I was just making a suggestion.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr.P said:


> Single speed it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mmmmbop with eccentric solid axle.
> 
> ...


What rear hub are you using? Is it eccentric or is the axle itself actually eccentric? I'm thinking of going SS on my 456 Evo, but I don't like the look of a chain tensioner...

By the way, the mmmBop looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

kt42 said:


> Wider bars and shorter stems are not just "lighter, better looking, accessories" they really make the bike perform better for steep downhills. Yes, brakes are important, but I was just saying that wider bars and a shorter stem would be a good upgrade to make in the future. But whatever, it's your bike. Do what you want with it. I was just making a suggestion.


I appreciate the suggestion 

which ones would you recommend?


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

chelboed said:


> Nice xc trail bike you got there. Be careful trying to brave the rigors of all mountain riding on it though. You'll get hurt.
> 
> Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


Well, I certainly wouldn't dare ride it on crazy technical trails. 
But trust me, it gets the job done .


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.


Perfect AMHT you have there. Nice ride man.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Finally some pics...

WOW the stock fork was under dampened and non adjustable. Get what you pay for I guess so no complaints for 425.00 shipped. But I just about killed myself trying to jump with it!!! Boing! (I'm not good at jumping anyway)

I know, all that post and such a small frame. For sure I should be on a bigger bike. But it's perfect at the jump park and slide the post to max and it's perfect for riding around with the nephew.

And maybe it's just being on a stiff rear hard tail after so long on big squishy duallies, or maybe it's the small wheelbase? but DANG this bike seems to just track on rails... SO fun on curvy singletrack! But weird that a miss-sized bike with WAY too much fork would feel so RIGHT!

On the neg side. Dang it makes for some jarring landings. Actually the tabletops have been fine. But the small hucks/wheelie drops I do at the bike park off the small wood features are sure felt! Between that and the small size it does make me think about looking for a size up cro-mo frame? But we'll give this one some more time first... 

Ordered some new levers and shifters mostly for ergonomics. Swapped out bars/stem/seat/post/fork/front wheel. Otherwise for the time being I'll just ride it till something breaks?

Cool lil bike!



















He's still into BMX, so this was his first ride on a mountain bike. It was cool to watch and he was all stoked about a mountain bike when he's bigger! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE


That's just awesome!


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

Love the BFE


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.


This is a sweet bike, my only complaint is that the rear derailleur is too long. You need a short cage derailleur, it'll work MUCH better with your 1X9 drivetrain plus it'll be much harder to rip off! Ha:thumbsup:


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks all.

It's actually a 1x10 setup with an 11-36 cassette, hence needing a medium cage mech!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

BrokenZ said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> It's actually a 1x10 setup with an 11-36 cassette, hence needing a medium cage mech!


Well then no worries mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

j4mi3 said:


> I appreciate the suggestion
> 
> which ones would you recommend?


I like the Raceface Atlas FR bars, but it really just comes down to personal preference. Chromag Fubars are also pretty popular, but pricey.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

chelboed said:


> Another nice xc trail bike. I think you should stop upgrading and keep it the way it is. Use you're upgrade money to buy an All Mountain hardtail to compliment your trail bike.
> 
> Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


Superbly diplomatic!!! You should be working for UN. :thumbsup:


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

chelboed said:


> Another nice xc trail bike. I think you should stop upgrading and keep it the way it is. Use you're upgrade money to buy an All Mountain hardtail to compliment your trail bike.
> 
> Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


it upsets me to see you say this 

I was trying to beef it up a little from stock and turn it from a budget trail bike into a am hardtail.

I know ultimately this plan is flawed because the frame's geometry isn't right


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.


I'm running an STP right now with some beefy parts, I'm saving to buy the BFE, Now I really want it....How does it handle the jump's? The STP is great but I miss Steel...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

BrokenZ said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> It's actually a 1x10 setup with an 11-36 cassette, hence needing a medium cage mech!


I'm running a 1x9, 32T and 12-36 cassette. With a Shimano M810 SS derailleur. All works perfectly fine. Even though Shimano rates the Saint SS for a 11-34. If you won't try, you'll never know. Shifting's much better with the SS and less chainslap and noise as well.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

I love my short cage saint derailleur on my 1X9 drivetrain! although I'm only running a standard 11-34 tooth cassette with a 34 tooth front chainring on my 456 evo...


----------



## TidyWorks (Dec 31, 2010)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.
> 
> IMG/
> IMG/


Just have to jump in and say that is one beautiful bike.

Also I can't quote the images as I have to post 10+. Silly rule but understandable.


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again!



eurospek said:


> I'm running a 1x9, 32T and 12-36 cassette. With a Shimano M810 SS derailleur. All works perfectly fine. Even though Shimano rates the Saint SS for a 11-34. If you won't try, you'll never know. Shifting's much better with the SS and less chainslap and noise as well.


There's currently no short cage XTR option, so med cage was the only option. 

I'm running the new saint short cage mech on my other bike with a 36t cassette, works fine although Shimano only recommend using a 32t cassette.

Mace350: Awesome ride so far. I bought it as a hack bike for winter to save the biushings and bearings on my other bike, but probably spent more than I should. I went for steel to cushion the landings a little. + it pedals really well.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

BrokenZ said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> There's currently no short cage XTR option, so med cage was the only option.
> 
> ...


If it's the XTR M972 9-spd you can use the Saint M810 cages for a SS XTR derailleur.


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, to be honest it works perfectly fine when the clutch is engaged. It's the 10 speed m980 model i'm running.
:thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

j4mi3 said:


> it upsets me to see you say this
> 
> I was trying to beef it up a little from stock and turn it from a budget trail bike into a am hardtail.
> 
> I know ultimately this plan is flawed because the frame's geometry isn't right


LOL, no malice intended.

I just found after listening to all of the whining on MTBR about "rep"...that I have rep. It looks to me like it's bad rep, but I couldn't care less, LOL. Some days I get all pissy and say it like it is.

When I see a guy riding slopes in spandex, I comment. Albeit an unpopular decision.
When I see a group of people getting screwed over by someone who promises to make them a product, I comment.
When I see an XCTrail bike in the All Mountain Hardtail thread...um...yup, I comment.

I just like giving people a bit of crap in jest. I can't help it that the world has become so easily butthurt.

On a lighter note...I'm trying to sell my Parker frame so I can buy a Bagger 288!

Hopefully I'll have a pic of a new bike to post here very soon, peeps!

Mo Pics!!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Ragley mmmBop build is alllmost done, just needs wheels and brakes...


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

My first real mountain bike, got a steal on this left over 2010, love it, but the brakes have to go! If all goes well with this, a nice Fully AM will be in the mix for next summer!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

This just arrived today for my Avalanche...


----------



## felipz24 (Apr 6, 2010)

these are all so beautiful and inspiring...i want to go ride!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

BrokenZ said:


> 2012 Cotic BFE - Bought for general trail use and the odd dirt jump session, although I have been racing some UK gravity enduro's on this setup as my AM bike is currently a work in progress.


As others have said, sweet ride! Any anecdotal review of the Charge Knife yet? I'm super interested in how it performs compared to, say, the WTB Silverado. Obviously saddles are SUPER subjective, but not many people ride Charge, so here we are. :thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

felipz24 said:


> these are all so beautiful and inspiring...i want to go ride!


+1

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

My old Norco Rampage is being brought back to life. I still need my rear wheal, then it will done for awhile. This frame just fits me so well, such an underated frame.


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> As others have said, sweet ride! Any anecdotal review of the Charge Knife yet? I'm super interested in how it performs compared to, say, the WTB Silverado. Obviously saddles are SUPER subjective, but not many people ride Charge, so here we are. :thumbsup:


Thanks... thumbs up so far. It's as comfy as the charge spoon, but lighter and more stylish.

I haven't tried a silverado (I nearly bought one), but I have tried most saddles from Specialized and fizik through work.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

BrokenZ said:


> Thanks... thumbs up so far. It's as comfy as the charge spoon, but lighter and more stylish.
> 
> I haven't tried a silverado (I nearly bought one), but I have tried most saddles from Specialized and fizik through work.


Yep the Spoon comparison is most apt, and the one I see online quite a lot. Hmm, you say Specialized; do you have experience with the Toupe 143? If I snagged a Knife, it would do double duty as an AM and road saddle. The Toupe has good support if it fits you perfectly, but the padding leaves something to be desired. My hope is that the Knife could be just the ticket.


----------



## austinlittle34 (Aug 8, 2012)

Giant boulder se frame
rhyno lite rear wheel 
specialized front wheel 
rst gila 100mm travel forks
bontrager crowbar handlebars
shimano alivio rear derailluer
shimano c101 front derailluer
sr suntour cranks
promax disk brakes 
cst cabellero rear tire 
specialized sure trac front tire


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

austinlittle34 said:


> Giant boulder se frame
> rhyno lite rear wheel
> specialized front wheel
> rst gila 100mm travel forks
> ...


That front brake cable is WAY to short! Just saying before someone else does...


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

unknown-rider said:


> That front brake cable is WAY to short! Just saying before someone else does...


easy fix!....get a shorter stem


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

unknown-rider said:


> That front brake cable is WAY to short! Just saying before someone else does...


Wow, that's the truth.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

lokomonkey said:


> easy fix!....get a shorter stem


yeah ... but it'll go back to being too short when it get some longer travel forks on there.


----------



## Someformofhuman (Jun 15, 2012)

Some sick bikes here! WOW. It makes me want to ditch my trail and go to AM.


----------



## Someformofhuman (Jun 15, 2012)

bluevagrant said:


> Are you running Primo Tenderizer pedals on that thing!:thumbsup:


Does anybody know how this frame is?


----------



## Motemis (Aug 22, 2012)

Someformofhuman said:


> Some sick bikes here! WOW. It makes me want to ditch my trail and go to AM.


Makes me want to ditch my other hobbies to spend more time and money on this one


----------



## teddyuk (Aug 26, 2012)

*my old Grandis (IT)*

Hi,

I own from the 1999 a Columbus alloy MTB frame done by Grandis with Shimano LX components.

In this moment I live in London and I am trying to convert in for a road use.

I'll post a pic as soon as I will can


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

New upgrade: Joplin 4


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it's kinda cool that we are into such a small niche of bikes that people don't even know what it is.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> I think it's kinda cool that we are into such a small niche of bikes that people don't even know what it is.


I know you´re not talking about my 140mm / 68.5°HA hardtail, right?


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Yep the Spoon comparison is most apt, and the one I see online quite a lot. Hmm, you say Specialized; do you have experience with the Toupe 143? If I snagged a Knife, it would do double duty as an AM and road saddle. The Toupe has good support if it fits you perfectly, but the padding leaves something to be desired. My hope is that the Knife could be just the ticket.


I prefer the Phenom to the Toupe, it fits me better. I have one on my road bike and had one on my full bouncer for the last year until I moved it on.

The knife has taken some abuse so far and the rails are still intact. Apparently the stitching snags lycra, but if you're running baggies this will never be a problem!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> I think it's kinda cool that we are into such a small niche of bikes that people don't even know what it is.


Word!

For all the people posting XC/light trail bikes, if you don't know what an all mountain hardtail is then you probably shouldn't be posting your bike (cuz it probably isn't an all mountain hardtail). We are not trying to exclude you from the whole forum, just this thread, since all we want to see when we come to this thread is all mountain hardtails not XC/wally world bikes you've had since you were 10. If your bike has rim brakes it definitely isn't all mountain, just saying...

Rant over, proceed with proper all mountain hardtail photos and discussion...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with the thread´s name and I don´t like when someone posts an XC bike here, The comment was done after I posted mine, which is a GT avalanche. Most guys have no idea that 2011´s avalanches have Trail/AM geo i.e. frame built for 140mm w/68.5 HA and 73.5 SA. It´s the same geo as in the GT Force, only on a hardtail. Just sayin´


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> I agree with the thread´s name and I don´t like when someone posts an XC bike here, The comment was done after I posted mine, which is a GT avalanche. Most guys have no idea that 2011´s avalanches have Trail/AM geo i.e. frame built for 140mm w/68.5 HA and 73.5 SA. It´s the same geo as in the GT Force, only on a hardtail. Just sayin´


There's alot more to "AM" geometry than just those two figures (and fwiw, a 68.5 degree headangle is about as steep as you can sensibly go with a 140mm fork).

Interesting that you write "Trail/AM geo" as if they're the same thing - they're not... XC fades into trail which in turn fades into AM.

I'd put the Avalanche (and force, for that matter) firmly in the trail category and yes, I have read the geometry before and read it again before posting this.

Sure, it's still more appropriate in this thread than many that have been posted here (ie: xc bikes, race and entry-level alike) it's just still not quite what I'd personally call AM.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

manbat said:


> View attachment 719818
> 
> Most of us can decide for ourselves which bikes out of ones posted here we would jump off a bunch of rocks with.
> 
> We dont need a couple of blakey from on the buses types pointing out the obvious


The point (as I see it) is to make clear to OTHERS considering posting what is and isn't worth posting - without the *****ing, chances are you'd see even more irrelevant bikes.

Sure, most of us can decide for ourselves, but if the thread becomes cluttered with irrelevant bikes then the effort of wading through to find what we want to see (and what the thread title and intention suggest we'd find here) then what's the point?


----------



## schuch01 (Aug 20, 2012)

GT Avalanche 

Great Deal on Nashbar. been a real fun bike


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> There's alot more to "AM" geometry than just those two figures (and fwiw, a 68.5 degree headangle is about as steep as you can sensibly go with a 140mm fork).
> 
> Interesting that you write "Trail/AM geo" as if they're the same thing - they're not... XC fades into trail which in turn fades into AM.
> 
> ...


When I wrote Trail/AM I meant it as in that "gradient": XC>>Trail>>AM. Not quite AM but in that particular spot of the gradient, if you know what I mean. 
Besides lots of bikes posted here that do fit this category have a HA around 68°-69°.

If you see schuch01´s post (last one) that´s an avalanche expert. That bike comes from factory with a 140mm sektor. It´s the 2011 avalanches that fit, previous avalanches all have a HA of around 70-71°, and the 2012 has a 70.5° I think. 
2011 GT Bike's All New Dirt Jump, Slopestyle and All-Mountain Hardtail Mountain Bikes - Bike Rumor


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

BTW, speaking about the 68.5°HA that´s the exact same HA for the Transition TransAm, which is widely accepted as a Trail/AM bike.

Transition Bikes


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not *ALL* about headtube angle.

What I said was that you're not going to find many bikes that are steeper than that with 140mm forks on (and based on the AtC listed on that geo chart, that's what they're measuring with - that frame will take a 160 though, while I don't think an avalanche would).

Like I said already - it's more appropriate than many that have been posted here... which is not the same thing as being a perfect fit for the thread.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Plenty of xc bikes that don't belong here, but as has been discussed before in this thread, that generation of avalanche ('11) fits in just fine in this thread. But only that generation. they're geometry falls into the trailish end of the AM spectrum. to say it's a burly trail bike vs an AM bike, is really, really just splitting hairs.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

So is my bigfoot an all mountain :???:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

juancho142 said:


> I agree with the thread´s name and I don´t like when someone posts an XC bike here, The comment was done after I posted mine, which is a GT avalanche. Most guys have no idea that 2011´s avalanches have Trail/AM geo i.e. frame built for 140mm w/68.5 HA and 73.5 SA. It´s the same geo as in the GT Force, only on a hardtail. Just sayin´


I ain't pickin on you bro. Chill out.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

juancho142 said:


> I know you´re not talking about my 140mm / 68.5°HA hardtail, right?


No dude. Your GT is very nice.

Don't get too hung up on it. You can watch a 130# rider Huck a trail bike off crap that a 240# rider would break a proper FRHT on.

It's obvious that an un-gusseted frame with no stand-over and a 71 deg head angle doesn't belong here...but I think that there are AMTrail bikes and AMFRbikes.

Bluevagrants bike is a good example of the latter while my Komodo is a good example of the former. Granted, I've dropped my komodo off 4'to flat stuff like an idiot, but it can handle my 200# + well. I sure as crap wouldn't do stuff like that on a Rockhopper, but a Rockhopper is not an XC bike IMO. Just a trail bike. Stumpy HT is xc.

I consider the Kona Honzo an AMHT, but it's nothing like a Ragley Bagger or something like that.

As I've said before similarly...
XC- Stumpy / Whippet
Trail- Rockhopper / Inbred
AMTrail- 456 / My Komodo / Sinister Ridge
AMFRHT- Vagrant / Bagger / my komodo a few yrs ago
FRHT- Banshee Morphine / Evil Imperial

Some bikes can cross over because they have enough seat tube to pedal all day, light enough to pedal all day...etc.

The Bigfoot is a good example. My Komodo frame is another. Kona Five-O.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

How do you guys like those Avalanche x? I have been thinking about ditching my AC2 and picking one up... I do more trail then anything else, love rolling down the descents fast but, really not need for full suspension right now...


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ragley Blue Pig X that I finished today.



















18" Ragley Blue Pig X
Sektor RL Solo Air fork set at 150mm
Stan's Flow rims w/ 20mm front and Saint through axle rear hubs
1x10 drivetrain with Shimano XT Shadow Plus derailleur & MRP 1x guide
Continental Trail King 2.4 front tire/ WTB Wolverine UST 2.2 back tire
Nukeproof headset with external lower cup
Easton Havoc bars & Truvativ AKA 60mm stem


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Ragley Blue Pig X that I finished today.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/members/mountainbiker24/albums/my-bikes/7985-ragley-blue-pig-x-128b/
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/members/mountainbiker24/albums/my-bikes/7984-ragley-blue-pig-x-127b/


like this bike but, what is the real difference between, the blue pig, and the blue pig X?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

The only difference that I'm aware of is the material they use for the tubing. Slightly better quality, so a third of a pound lighter and a slightly better ride quality.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

So many f*&^ing labels. Do you guys even ride your bikes or just go on the internet to proclaim that your bike is more AM than the other guy's?

I'm of the opinion that overly slack angles make a bike not so all mountain because AM bikes should be able to climb fairly well too.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Buster Bluth said:


> So many f*&^ing labels. Do you guys even ride your bikes or just go on the internet to proclaim that your bike is more AM than the other guy's?
> 
> I'm of the opinion that overly slack angles make a bike not so all mountain because AM bikes should be able to climb fairly well too.


How about you just post a bike and keep your opinions off the "POST YOUR BIKE" threads. :madman:

Head angle does not determine how well a bike climbs. Perhaps you should try it before "labeling" us "on the internet". Look into mirror...

65 degree HA, single speed 34x16










P


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

Head angle does not determine how well a bike climbs. Perhaps you should try it before "labeling" us "on the internet". Look into mirror...

65 degree HA, single speed 34x16

Agreed! 

Nice MMbop by the way. I have the Pig and love it. How do you like the Flows? I just got a Pike and need a wheel that will accomodate a 20mm axle. The Flow's are one of the ones I have been looking at.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Mr.P, your bike was originally part of my inspiration to build up an mmmBop.

I just need some wheels to finish it off... Any recommendations?

Thinking about Mavic EN521 rims to either a Hope Pro 2 SS hub or a Surly Ultra New hub with White Industries freewheel. I dunno...


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

You guys are so darn ALL MOUNTAIN.
:thumbsup:

And I can't post my bike here because it's not ALL MOUNTAIN enough for you.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> So many f*&^ing labels. Do you guys even ride your bikes or just go on the internet to proclaim that your bike is more AM than the other guy's?
> 
> I'm of the opinion that overly slack angles make a bike not so all mountain because AM bikes should be able to climb fairly well too.


And I'm guessing you're of the opinion that steeper head angles are better for descents?? :skep:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> And I'm guessing you're of the opinion that steeper head angles are better for descents?? :skep:


Not at all. But there's a balance between a bike that can do both well without resorting to shite like adjustable travel forks.

Give me 67.5 on a 26er and call it a day!


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

where do you guys buy these frames? seems like they are all made accross the pond.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Buster Bluth said:


> Give me 67.5 on a 26er and call it a day!


Yup

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## mk104 (Aug 31, 2012)

*trek 6000*

i have a trek 6000 stock exept for grips and i want to make it a all mountain any suggestions?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

mk104 said:


> i have a trek 6000 stock exept for grips and i want to make it a all mountain any suggestions?


Short answer... you can't.
Ride it as-is, develop skills and start saving.

You'll never make an AM hardtail out of that frame - you'll have to start from scratch or buy a ready-built bike that suits what you want.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Short answer... you can't.
> Ride it as-is, develop skills and start saving.
> 
> You'll never make an AM hardtail out of that frame - you'll have to start from scratch or buy a ready-built bike that suits what you want.


This!:thumbsup:


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Buster Bluth said:


> You guys are so darn ALL MOUNTAIN.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> And I can't post my bike here because it's not ALL MOUNTAIN enough for you.


Who are you really mad at?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

The only thing that would make this and AM bike is the 50mm stem yeah?










Old CroMo Brodie Kinetic with original Manitou SX fork. Can't wait to try out the local dh track with it (it's a short easy dh trail near my town, not a hard long trail 20min drive out.

Anyhow just thought I'd share as I've just finished building it up today (in the last few years have tried DH with an Orange 222, had an STP as a do it all bike and then tried road riding most recetnly (which sucks lol)). This mtb will be my "do it all bike" so would be AM providing I'm game!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr.P said:


> How about you just post a bike and keep your opinions off the "POST YOUR BIKE" threads. :madman:
> 
> Head angle does not determine how well a bike climbs. Perhaps you should try it before "labeling" us "on the internet". Look into mirror...
> 
> ...


i like this bike... alot lol


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

My Custom built On One 456 evo, in it's DH mode for the enduro race I just did at michaux state forest here in PA:thumbsup:

although I did swap the crank out for my DH one...


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

some nice machines here guys!


----------



## tjabba (Sep 1, 2012)

My ON-ONE 456 Carbon great bike but i have order a new frame COTIC BFE as i will try :thumbsup:


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> Not at all. But there's a balance between a bike that can do both well without resorting to shite like adjustable travel forks.
> 
> Give me 67.5 on a 26er and call it a day!


I agree. 67.5 is perfect


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

unknown-rider said:


> My Custom built On One 456 evo, in it's DH mode for the enduro race I just did at michaux state forest here in PA:thumbsup:
> 
> although I did swap the crank out for my DH one...


sick build! I've got an Evo that's pretty similar, i.e. Outlaws, Zocchi fork, etc. What's the weight on yours?


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Kt42, with my 456 evo built up with the azonics, heavier dh crank and the heavier tires it was pushing 34lbs. Now with the lighter wheelset and lighter tire combo it is back around 32lbs. I have a 130mm manitou circus expert fork that'll be going back on it to lighten things up even more, right after I get the lighter spring for it. The manitou fork should get it back around 30lbs. which isn't exactly light, but I know it ain't gonna break!


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

TheRed06 said:


> My first real mountain bike, got a steal on this left over 2010, love it, but the brakes have to go! If all goes well with this, a nice Fully AM will be in the mix for next summer!


Nice Norco! Looks burly...what stem is that? Brand/size/rise?


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

unknown-rider said:


> Kt42, with my 456 evo built up with the azonics, heavier dh crank and the heavier tires it was pushing 34lbs. Now with the lighter wheelset and lighter tire combo it is back around 32lbs. I have a 130mm manitou circus expert fork that'll be going back on it to lighten things up even more, right after I get the lighter spring for it. The manitou fork should get it back around 30lbs. which isn't exactly light, but I know it ain't gonna break!


Nice! I think mine's going to end up around 33-35lbs once I'm completely finished. It'll be pretty burly except for the xc crank. Lol, and 30lbs is light when it comes to steel hardtails


----------



## austinlittle34 (Aug 8, 2012)

giant boulder se
rst gila 100mm 
sr suntour cranks 
specialized lo pro mag pedals
cst "cabellero" rear tire
cst "BFT" front tire
specialized "stout" front hub
shimano rear 
chainstay gaurd 
rhyno light wheels
bontrager crowbar bars 
promax disk brake
alivio rear derailuer 
c101 front derailuer


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

nice bikes


----------



## warhead78 (Aug 5, 2008)

Trailside shots from this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Warhead78, that is a beautiful bike! I'm very jealous, I really like the gold bars, stem and seatpost clamp 

Could you post the parts list with the total bike weight? Thanks


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

warhead78 said:


> Trailside shots from this weekend :thumbsup:





unknown-rider said:


> Warhead78, that is a beautiful bike! I'm very jealous, I really like the gold bars, stem and seatpost clamp
> 
> Could you post the parts list with the total bike weight? Thanks


nice bike.... I built it


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

It's been over a year since this landed on my front door. The old green cranks are gone for some 175mm not green models. The fork needs a service, really needs a service, so does the bb. Bars and stem got replaced for Thomson and Easton bling. The old grips are gone for some cheap foam hand-gasms, sooner or later there'll be a ti-post in the offing... someday.

But most importantly, the old reliable King/Hope/Mavic set up is on my Cotic now, this gets E13 trs, King and DT revolutions. They are absurdly light, like somebody stole half my wheelset, brilliant!

PS, still love this bike.


----------



## warhead78 (Aug 5, 2008)

unknown-rider said:


> Warhead78, that is a beautiful bike! I'm very jealous, I really like the gold bars, stem and seatpost clamp
> 
> Could you post the parts list with the total bike weight? Thanks


Thanks!

On One 456 Carbon 18"
Fox Talas
Roval Traverse Wheelset w/ Nobby Nics, tubeless
E.13 XCX+ single crankset w/ Gamut guide
Canfield Crampons
X.9 shifter/derailleur
XT Brakes
Atlas Bars/On one stem
Fizik Saddle on Ritchey WCS Post

Weight: 24lbs


----------



## warhead78 (Aug 5, 2008)

manbat said:


> Nice build mate :thumbup:
> 
> beter watch out though at 24lb theres a couple of arseholes on this thread that will tell you thats to light to be all mountain


Thanks man, it works for me and that's all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## OzarkRider (Mar 11, 2012)

wrong button


----------



## OzarkRider (Mar 11, 2012)

warhead78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On One 456 Carbon 18"
> Fox Talas
> ...


ooOOOooo... That's slick!:cornut:


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

howard619 said:


> Nice Norco! Looks burly...what stem is that? Brand/size/rise?


Stem is a: Funn Rippa. I know nothing about it, haha. I just got the bike and have been loving the hell out of it. Nothing quite climbs like a hardtail, and she jumps great. :thumbsup:


----------



## teddyuk (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is my Bespoke Grandis 26' MTB (late 90s), converted to road use.

Columbus tubes frame, Shimano LX components.


Photo 02-09-2012 17 21 37 by Teddy.UK, on Flickr


Photo 23-08-2012 00 13 27 by Teddy.UK, on Flickr


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

Got to love AM hardtails!


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*2012 ta*

Here's my 2012 TransAM. Pewter, size large. Excellent, excellent bike. 33.5 pounds...ouchy.

Fox 36 talas
Transition Revo 32 wheels
Hammerschmidt
xo stuff
Avid CR brakes
Race face cockpit

And yes, I know that the Hammerschmidt cable needs to be routed...I just removed the Transition sticker fromthe down tube and haven't had the time to zip tie the cable.


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

+1!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

New upgrades for my GT:

DT Swiss 445d rims laced to:
White PILLAR Spokes
red PILLAR nipples
Red front Novatec DH41SB 20mm hub
And
31.6mm Joplin 4"



















Last weekend at a trip to a beautiful place with some awesome trails:


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

badgermtb, nice TransAM!!
re your Hammerschmidt cable dangle.... i have HS on my Dialled Alpine and i got some stick on cable guides (the type with the clip like the brazed on hose guides) and used 3 on my downtube. Very tidy, very sticky (survived about 12 months of glorious Welsh weather so far!!) and very cheap (i think i paid about £2 for 4). Just an idea for you.....


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*Nice idea...*



MrBadger said:


> badgermtb, nice TransAM!!
> re your Hammerschmidt cable dangle.... i have HS on my Dialled Alpine and i got some stick on cable guides (the type with the clip like the brazed on hose guides) and used 3 on my downtube. Very tidy, very sticky (survived about 12 months of glorious Welsh weather so far!!) and very cheap (i think i paid about £2 for 4). Just an idea for you.....


Thanks for the suggestion. That wouldbe nicer than the 2x zip tie idea that I was running with. I'll check with my LBS.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

badgermtb said:


> Here's my 2012 TransAM. Pewter, size large. Excellent, excellent bike. 33.5 pounds...ouchy.
> 
> Fox 36 talas
> Transition Revo 32 wheels
> ...


So is the Hammerschmidt worth it? I'm running 1X8 right now but sometimes I hit the road, from what I have read it is equivalent from going from a 24t to a 36t in a single shift...How tough is it? Have any parts break yet? If I got one I would probable set the bike up SS and use the Hammerschmidt as a low/high gear basically. I only really use two gears so eliminating the derailleur would be awesome.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Mace350 said:


> So is the Hammerschmidt worth it? I'm running 1X8 right now but sometimes I hit the road, from what I have read it is equivalent from going from a 24t to a 36t in a single shift...How tough is it? Have any parts break yet? If I got one I would probable set the bike up SS and use the Hammerschmidt as a low/high gear basically. I only really use two gears so eliminating the derailleur would be awesome.


The only problem I see with running the hammershmidt in a 2X1 set up is the high gear has a noticeable drag, and the spread between low and high is quite great. So when you go to climb you'll go from slow cadence to really fast cadence with the low gear. But if none of that bothers you then go ahead and buy one. Personally I would just buy a internally geared hub with however many gears you want, which could be had with 2-11+ gears. The internal geared hub route is much cheaper as well, even if you have to build a whole new wheel, since the hammershmidt crank with shifter and bottom bracket is quite expensive, like 700-800 dollars expensive... just my 2 cents:thumbsup:


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*Hammerschmidt*



Mace350 said:


> So is the Hammerschmidt worth it? I'm running 1X8 right now but sometimes I hit the road, from what I have read it is equivalent from going from a 24t to a 36t in a single shift...How tough is it? Have any parts break yet? If I got one I would probable set the bike up SS and use the Hammerschmidt as a low/high gear basically. I only really use two gears so eliminating the derailleur would be awesome.


The Hammerschmidt is pretty cool. It is tougher than nails...no problems at all with any of the parts andIhave been riding it all season.

There is a bit of an adjustment period when you first start using it. The shifting is opposite ofwhat you are used to. Yes, there is some drag in the overdrive mode. But I usually am not in overdrive unless I am descending...so it has not been a bother to me.

It is nice to be able to switch gears without having to pedal...it is just an instant switch either way. I do not think that I would ever go back to a front derailleur after using the Hammerschmidt.

I have been tempted to try the Hammerschmidt on a 2x setup, too...

Anyhow, I am going back to SS this fall. The Hammerschmidt (and all the bits) will be up on the eBay for sale as I will not have a use for it. If you are potentially interested, shoot me a PM and we can chat.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Stuart4711 said:


> the FR/AM bike, balfa minuteman, 37 lbs


I can't seem to see the picture you posted, could you post it in a different format? Thanks, I would like to see what your bike looks like...:thumbsup:


----------



## piratewake (Jul 24, 2009)

unknown-rider said:


> My Custom built On One 456 evo, in it's DH mode for the enduro race I just did at michaux state forest here in PA:thumbsup:
> 
> although I did swap the crank out for my DH one...


Need a parts list from you on this gem..... Looking to upgrade my kona shred


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

piratewake said:


> Need a parts list from you on this gem..... Looking to upgrade my kona shred


Well I'll try and remember all the parts on it....

Frame- On One 456 Evo 16"
Fork- Marzocchi 55 R 160mm w/20mm thru axle (2010 or 2011)
Headset- FSA pig DH pro (with sweet sealed bearings)
Crank- some unknown origin racing bontrager gxp crank (now it has the Race face ride DH crank back on it)
Pedals- Azonic 420 pedals
Chainguide- MPR G2 mini
Chainring- Blackspire 34 tooth singlespeed
Cassette- SRAM 970 11-34 tooth
Chain- SRAM 970 9 speed
Rear derailleur- Shimano Saint (short cage) 9 speed M-810
Shifter- Shimano Saint trigger shift M-810
Brakes- Hayes stroker trails (will soon have the Hayes stroker aces mounted back up)
Rotors- 203mm Hayes (front) and 160mm avid (rear)
Handlebar- Azonic world force 30.5" (~780mm) wide
Grips- Oury lock-ons
Stem- Black market underboss 25.4mm clamp
Saddle- Sette evo
Seatpost- Truvativ Stylo Team
Wheels- Azonic outlaws ( they have been switched back to the lighter weigh frankenstein wheelset I have the consists of a wide(ish) Bontrager rhythm front wheel with a rear wheel consisting of a Mavic 317 rim and a shitty Shimano hub) I have the other Bontrager wheel waiting to go on as soon as I get it trued up...
Tires- (front) Intense 2.5" (rear) Maxxis 2.35" (Now the Maxxis is at the front and my 2.2" bontrager semi knobby is on the rear)

That should be everything....:thumbsup:


----------



## boatcop1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Absolutley INSANE rigs in here. Keep em comming!!:thumbsup:


----------



## extrembikerp (Feb 29, 2012)

My new bike - Shan from Production Privee.
best regards from Austria


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

extrembikerp said:


> My new bike - Shan from Production Privee.
> best regards from Austria


What a beauty.... :thumbsup:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Those frames are really cool. Standover looks insane! Nice bike.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

extrembikerp said:


> My new bike - Shan from Production Privee.
> best regards from Austria


love the numbers on that bike. colour isn't my taste. is that an xl? how do you like it?


----------



## extrembikerp (Feb 29, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> love the numbers on that bike. colour isn't my taste. is that an xl? how do you like it?


Yes, it`s a xl-frame. By now I ride it only three times - it´s great to ride it.
Weight is ca. 13,8kg (frame xl 3kg), not light but it´s ok.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

extrembikerp said:


> My new bike - Shan from Production Privee.
> best regards from Austria


That seat tube looks a little ridiculous. If you are tall enough to need a XL why would you need that much standover?


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

*AM Rockhopper*

Here's my All Mountain 2010 Specialized Rockhopper

120mm, 15mm thru-axle RockShox SID RLT Ti
750mm wide Easton Havoc Handlebar
50mm long, 0 degree rise Easton Havoc Stem
Mavic Crossride wheels
Specialized Purgatory 2.3 front tire
Specialized Ground Control 2.3 rear tire
Shimano SLX M665 crankset, 22-36-Bash


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

That Rockhopper is tryin' real hard...keep goin'!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> That Rockhopper is tryin' real hard...keep goin'!


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

bluevagrant said:


> That Rockhopper is tryin' real hard...keep goin'!


At some point I plan on adding a dropper post and Shimano SPD M785 pedals to it. Hydraulic disc brakes are probably the next thing I'll be adding though. I've had enough of my BB5s. I'm also looking into replacing the rest of the drivetrain with X9 components.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was gonna say that Rockhopper was damn sexy! That´s deffinitely a Trailbike to me


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

juancho142 said:


> I was gonna say that Rockhopper was damn sexy! That´s deffinitely a Trailbike to me


Yup ... trailbike. Does look sweet though. Nothing wrong with a trailbike.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

extrembikerp said:


> Yes, it`s a xl-frame. By now I ride it only three times - it´s great to ride it.
> Weight is ca. 13,8kg (frame xl 3kg), not light but it´s ok.


i really liked the shan until i saw it used a pressfit bb and integral headset. i find both those options kinda limiting. the rest of the geometry numbers look great. enjoy it:thumbsup:


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking through this thread is making me miss having a hardtail! All the bikes in here are amazing bikes! Love that On One 456 evo by unknown. Beautiful!


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

mmckechnie said:


> At some point I plan on adding a dropper post and Shimano SPD M785 pedals to it. Hydraulic disc brakes are probably the next thing I'll be adding though. I've had enough of my BB5s. I'm also looking into replacing the rest of the drivetrain with X9 components.


love it! I recommend Shimano Deore M596 brakes. I got them for my Avalanche fairly cheap and according to bike radar they have more power than most avid brakes:

How We Test Hydraulic Disc Brakes - BikeRadar

*BTW: Please dude a pic of the drive side of that Rockhopper!*


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

juancho142 said:


> love it! I recommend Shimano Deore M596 brakes. I got them for my Avalanche fairly cheap and according to bike radar they have more power than most avid brakes:
> 
> How We Test Hydraulic Disc Brakes - BikeRadar
> 
> *BTW: Please dude a pic of the drive side of that Rockhopper!*


Brakes won't be for a while. Fork, wheels, tires, and installation labor added up quickly.

Here are some pics of the drive side and the view from the cockpit


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow that rockhopper is a beauty!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

That is one mean looking rockhopper, I'm not gonna lie...mmckechnie you should look at getting a steel AM frame like an 456 evo or a blue pig, then there would be no worries about pushing the bike to the limit. Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Opinions said:


> Looking through this thread is making me miss having a hardtail! All the bikes in here are amazing bikes! Love that On One 456 evo by unknown. Beautiful!


Thanks dude!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

A little desert fun today...


----------



## matiasmere (Mar 27, 2012)

My bike>
:thumbsup:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

stiingya said:


> A little desert fun today...


holy seatpost batman. you must be close to minimum insertion


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*So 7x7 is all mountain, right?*

I know this one is a bit left of centre, but hey, it's what makes me giddy on the tough trails. It is long, low, and slack with plenty of meat where it matters and no fluff.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

qbert2000 said:


> holy seatpost batman. you must be close to minimum insertion


Exactly what first came to my mind too - hope that's below the seatube-toptube junction or some snapping is likely to occur...


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lord Humongous said:


> I know this one is a bit left of centre, but hey, it's what makes me giddy on the tough trails. It is long, low, and slack with plenty of meat where it matters and no fluff.


classic old school company. nice rig:thumbsup:


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^Saweeet build! Are those polished SLX cranks? How'd you go about it?


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

mikkosan said:


> ^Saweeet build! Are those polished SLX cranks? How'd you go about it?


+1 those polished cranks look sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> holy seatpost batman. you must be close to minimum insertion


whats close to minimum insertion?


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

stiingya said:


> whats close to minimum insertion?


Your seatpost, it looks really long!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

stiingya said:


> whats close to minimum insertion?


the line on the seatpost that says "minimum insertion". it's there to give you a warning that you have too little seatpost in the frame


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

double post


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

the kraken said:


>


trans am??? looks good. like the setting too:thumbsup:


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

mikkosan said:


> ^Saweeet build! Are those polished SLX cranks? How'd you go about it?


Yea man they are polished slx cranks. Pretty simple to do. The trick with these is the arms are anodized but the spindle, spider and shimano logos are all painted. You can refer to any guide for polishing aluminum as it's pretty standard stuff, but first you'll have to give them a quick dip in caustic soda to remove the anodizing. (lye crystal drain opener and water works great for this) After that it's just a lot of wet sanding. 1000, 2000, 3000 grit.. in that order. Follow that up with a light cut compound and finish them with a fine polish. I actually used a dremmel on the small areas and a d/a buffer with liquid compounds but that can be tricky. It's best to have a bench mounted polishing wheel with some cutting compounds and rouge.



qbert2000 said:


> trans am??? looks good. like the setting too:thumbsup:


Thanks, it's a custom frame from stout bikes.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

qbert2000 said:


> the line on the seatpost that says "minimum insertion". it's there to give you a warning that you have too little seatpost in the frame


Though the more important thing is to make sure you have it deep enough in the frame - if you have it above the toptube-seattube junction (ideallly around the bottom of the toptube, if not lower) there's a chance you'll snap the exposed section of seat-tube (above the toptube) off.


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

I finally finished mine. 

2003 Kona Stuff with 2003 Z1 FR Bombers
Everything is new except rear brake and rear wheel
weighing in at 32 lbs with tool pouch under seat and clunky shock absorber seat post.
Only thing left to do now is get it dirty!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Dave_ said:


> I finally finished mine.


Is that a double ring chainguide with a taco bashguard?! If so that is sweet!:thumbsup: That would make me reconsider running a 2X9 drivetrain! What brand is that chainguide/bash and how well does it work?


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats a Truvativ X-Guide/MRP AM 2x chain-guide some one took off a trek and had on ebay. There retail $160, got that for $40.
Works surprisingly well. Chain moved great on both front gears. There is a very faint sound as you pedal, but almost inaudible.
I like the guard on it, will protect my crank guard lol. I tried to take crank guard off but sprocket bolts sized for the guard so I kept it. Nothing is getting caught in that front sprocket though, baggy pants or what ever.
I been jumping and urban freestyle riding so far, chain stays put very well. I can't wait to get on a trail now.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Dave_ said:


> Thats a Truvativ X-Guide/MRP AM 2x chain-guide some one took off a trek and had on ebay. There retail $160, got that for $40.
> Works surprisingly well. Chain moved great on both front gears. There is a very faint sound as you pedal, but almost inaudible.
> I like the guard on it, will protect my crank guard lol. I tried to take crank guard off but sprocket bolts sized for the guard so I kept it. Nothing is getting caught in that front sprocket though, baggy pants or what ever.
> I been jumping and urban freestyle riding so far, chain stays put very well. I can't wait to get on a trail now.


Thanks for the info! Oh and the rest of the bike is pretty nice looking as well:thumbsup: Now go ride the ever loving piss out of it!


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

oversized dj thread


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

cormy said:


> oversized dj thread


My AM hardtails have done great getting me to a 2nd overall SS class in a 12 week race series out of 60 racers.

And it did great on the 24 team race for 2nd - I did 50 miles on that one.

And it likes to get air time off jumps & stunts.

AM hardtails are the complete package (at least compared to a Dawes Deadeye or Niner E.M.D. 9) ... if you have the skills to handle one. 

P


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.P said:


> My AM hardtails have done great getting me to a 2nd overall SS class in a 12 week race series out of 60 racers.
> 
> And it did great on the 24 team race for 2nd - I did 50 miles on that one.
> 
> And it likes to get air time off jumps & stunts.


good to hear people are racing AM Hardtails with success. "Modern" geometry hardtails is a more appropriate term because it's not just for "AM" which has become a class in itself, rather it's what geo was evolved to because it works. In my experience, Modern geometry can be ridden up and down everything, and there's just no advantage to XC geo. Especially holds true if you're standing and mashing.


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

Mr.P said:


> My AM hardtails have done great getting me to a 2nd overall SS class in a 12 week race series out of 60 racers.
> 
> And it did great on the 24 team race for 2nd - I did 50 miles on that one.
> 
> ...


Nice, you popped in just in time:thumbsup:










I bought a dual suspension bike. And used its parts to build the first version of my current bike


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dave_ said:


> I finally finished mine.
> 
> 2003 Kona Stuff with 2003 Z1 FR Bombers
> Everything is new except rear brake and rear wheel
> ...


Sick rig dude! How about a spec list?? Love that bomber too :thumbsup:


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

nice hardtails!


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

juancho142 said:


> Sick rig dude! How about a spec list?? Love that bomber too :thumbsup:


2003 frame refinished, dark cherry pearl, decals under clear coat.
2003 z1 fr bombers (still great shape)
sram truvitive Hussefelt AM stem and handle bars
Raceface AM EXI crank, 32/22 with bash guard
Truvitive 2x AM chain guide
sram chain
Shimano HG41 7 Speed cassette 333g 
ESP 7.0 gripshifters
ESP X9 x2 Front Derailleur
ESP long cage rear Derailleur
WTB mutano 2.2 tires
WTB AM speed disk front wheel
203mm front disk with mech. Bengal caliper 
Vader seat, cheap 40mm shock absorber seat post
SUBROSA SKELETON CREW BMX BICYCLE MUSHROOM GRIPS
thick leather chainstay protector same color as bike, barley noticable
Total weight 31 lbs with out tool pouch.

This was a budget build, but made sure the important stuff was good stuff. Rear brake and rear wheel is only things left from original stock set up. Will replace brake soon, and won't replace wheel until I warp it 
Took it out for a short 5 mile ride yesterday. Great AM bike, good for free ride too, and will launch off jumps. This thing loves to fly  Only thing I'd avoid is harsh DH trails where fork angle will be a problem.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's mine, sorry for the crappy photos, my old camera is all I've got!

General specs:
On-One 456 (2010?)
RS Revelation XX set to 130mm
Gears and brakes 

I am considering rebuilding my Rev back out to 150mm (bought it set at 130) but am worried about climbing ability suffering. The 50mm stem already makes for some shaky climbs. Who knows...


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

cmscheip said:


> Here's mine, sorry for the crappy photos, my old camera is all I've got!
> 
> General specs:
> On-One 456 (2010?)
> ...


nice pic, is that a 36er


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

I laughed :thumbsup:


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals, I am new to MTBR and Mountain biking in general. I have been looking for the past 2 months on HT vs FS and I have locked my eyes on the Ragley PIGLET X7 (I can get the X9 but i think the X7 is all I need for now). I live in California (USA) and would love to get it from CRC . I would like to know if anyone object me from buying a complete bike from CRC or the Piglet itself.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

I was nearly sold on the Piglet, but opted on the Cotic BFe for the bigger seatpost option. The Ragley will make for a nice steed!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I personally hate my X7 drivetrain. I just dumped my X9 chain for a Deore grade Shimano one... its shifting better... but still shifts terribly.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Great bike, far more forgiving than a more XC-biased bike would be (which for a beginner may be a good thing) and yet plenty of scope for you to grow into its capabilities - that is, if you want to get into more technical and/or aggressive riding, it won't be holding you back for a considerable amount of time (whereas something with more racey geometry might do).

If you just want to cover significant distances and get out into the wild, perhaps it's more bike (both in weight and capability) than you need, but would still be comfortable - the question then is whether a more XC-oriented bike would be _better_ rather than whether this would be unsuitable (it's still the sort of bike that can be ridden all day).

I've had nothing but good experiences with CRC - whenever anything has been wrong (and a few things have been, but then I've made many many orders over a period of several years so would be surprised if something hadn't - and to be fair, none of my issues have been their fault per-se, some damage in shipping and some faulty parts) they've always gone way above what I've expected them to do to make it right... 
I can't speak with respects to shipping to the USA (since I'm rather closer to them and most things arrive within 1-2 working days) and promptness of lack thereof, perhaps someone else can, though.

Should be an excellent first bike, though ofcourse you're always likely to get that answer on this thread.


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Just to add, as mentioned above, the SRAM gearing will be basic, but you have a good frame to work around, so upgrades are possible as you get used to the bike and to suit your riding style.

These kind of frames can take a beating but are also designed to be pedalled, so you should have fun.

CRC have always been spot on for me, i've been ordering from them for over a decade now, they're a touch more professional these days. They managed to get a pair of forks out to me next day while I was in the French Alps on vacation.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Basic certainly isn't a word I'd use - it'll be perfectly functional. 
Market leading? No. 

Shimano or SRAM both produce excellent drivetrains - X7 level kit certainly won't hold you back.
Just be aware that certain drivetrain items (especially chains, cassettes and cables) are wear items - you can prolong their life with careful maintenance (and regular cleaning), but ultimately they will wear out and will need replacing eventually.


I wouldn't worry about it, it's good stuff.
(And that's coming from someone who buys shimano due to personal preference).


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone for their valuable input! The trails I would be riding has a balance of up and downs . I chose the Piglet over the Pig is because of its ability to climb better. I do hope to hold on to this bike for many years (until is snaps in half) so future upgrades is certainly something that will happen.


----------



## TheWeekendRider (Sep 24, 2012)

*please help*

im not an experienced rider nor am i a nooby rider, ive been riding for about 2 and a half years now mostly on XC and FR. im due for a new bike and i want a hardtail that can do a little bit of XC, some DJ, light light DH and light FR. the bike im leaning towards is the 2010 norco wolverine jsut because my buddy has one and he has had no problems with his and it would be fit for doing what i want to do, and is in my budget range. i really dont want to spend 750$ plus just because im 14 and i dont really have a job so it takes a few months to get the money.

*I HAVE TWO QUESTIONS. would it be smart for be to buy the wolverine? if not, what other hardtails are there that you would suggest for me?*


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

cmscheip said:


> Here's mine, sorry for the crappy photos, my old camera is all I've got!
> 
> General specs:
> On-One 456 (2010?)
> ...


Nice On-One! You could always set the Rev to 140mm to get the best of both worlds.

I fixed your picture btw.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Nice On-One! You could always set the Rev to 140mm to get the best of both worlds.
> 
> I fixed your picture btw.


try taking the spacers from under the stem first...


----------



## matiasmere (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Just to chime in on the X-7 question. SRAM seems to be really good about upgrading product down the line. Last time I bought X9's I saw that the X7's were just rebranded X9's from the year before. Other than graphics they were the same shifters. I don't know if that is currently or always the case though? 

So if the X9's from a couple years ago were sweet shifters, X7's today will be sweet shifters too...


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ragley Bagger 288 in Utah*

Just got it together tonight, and I'm looking forward to riding it in Moab next week.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mtnbiker62 said:


> Just got it together tonight, and I'm looking forward to riding it in Moab next week.


What is this sexy beast!?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*British Steel*

It's a Ragley Bagger 288, 17" frame, almost the same geometry as my 2010 Giant Reign X1. It's the closest thing I have to an XC bike.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

That's art.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mtnbiker62 said:


> It's a Ragley Bagger 288, 17" frame, almost the same geometry as my 2010 Giant Reign X1. It's the closest thing I have to an XC bike.


Oh my god it's so sexy I can't get over it!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why, thank you!*

I just hope it rides as good as it looks!


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Ma beast 29lbs of hardtail heaven.


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

mtnbiker62 said:


> Just got it together tonight, and I'm looking forward to riding it in Moab next week.


I just received my Bagger frame last week. So far I've acquired a Lyrik front fork for my HT gravity beast. Since the resort season here in Park City is coming to an end the Bagger will be my project build over the winter. I can't wait to get this bad boy built.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sooooo...*

...you've got a 29 lb. 29'er? Seems like some sort of cosmic convergence! 



geraldooka said:


> Ma beast 29lbs of hardtail heaven.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Ha! Yes well its actually 29.15 to be exact... but I like the cosmic convergence concept!


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's awesome!!*

Can't wait to see it finished, and see it on the trails!



seangprice said:


> I just received my Bagger frame last week. So far I've acquired a Lyrik front fork for my HT gravity beast. Since the resort season here in Park City is coming to an end the Bagger will be my project build over the winter. I can't wait to get this bad boy built.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

YelliScreamy Xlarge Semi-Raw
White Brothers Loop 140mm
Stans Flows, ZTR Hubs - 15mm Fr/ 10mm Rr - through-axles
1x10 - Sram X9 - 10spd derailer, Shifter, Cassette
Avid BB7s - 180mm Fr/Rr w/ EBC Gold pads
Odi Flight Control Bars, 750mm - Black Chrome
Race Face 60mm stem
Shimano SLX crank w/ 32t
Geax Gato 2.3s Fr/Rr
Pedals - DMR V8 Mags
Charge Spoon Saddle
Mrp 1.x chainguide

Upgrades pending - KS Lev 125mm and Truvativ Crank with 30t MRP Bling-Ring





*I'll take some better photos in the morning, the afternoon light was brighter than I thought.


----------



## matiasmere (Mar 27, 2012)

New Fork & Guide


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

It's cool top see a few 29ers popping up on this thread. I think it is the way our niche is headed. Cool stuff! Long live the AMHT!


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry i couldnt resist...

Bagger 288! - YouTube

Bagger 288, Bagger 288, Bagger!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

mark909 said:


> Sorry i couldnt resist...
> 
> Bagger 288! - YouTube
> 
> Bagger 288, Bagger 288, Bagger!


what just happened?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

bluevagrant said:


> It's cool top see a few 29ers popping up on this thread. I think it is the way our niche is headed. Cool stuff! Long live the AMHT!


I hope not. I didn't buy a hardtail to make the trail easier to ride. I bought it to pump the trail and pop off lips that my full-suspension wouldn't even notice. I might try a 27.5" wheel someday, but probably not on an all-mountain hardtail.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I hope not. I didn't buy a hardtail to make the trail easier to ride. I bought it to pump the trail and pop off lips that my full-suspension wouldn't even notice. I might try a 27.5" wheel someday, but probably not on an all-mountain hardtail.


+1 for this sir


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> what just happened?


You got baggered!

The leaders of the world sat down around a secret table
There was a threat to human kind they must defend against
to fight against Godzillas they just simply were not able
Doom robots from the future could be met with no defense
The leader of the Germans stood with a triumphant roar
"I've got it! We will build a machine that's totally great!"
"A massive steel leviathan with blades covered in gore"
Beelzebub himself will fear THE BAGGER 288!

BAGGER 288, BAGGER 288, BAGGER BAGGER
BAGGER 288, BAGGER 288, BAGGER BAGGER
BAGGER 288, BAGGER 288, BAGGER BAGGER
BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER BAGGER AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whew...*

At least I didn't get Tea Baggered!!



mark909 said:


> You got baggered!
> 
> The leaders of the world sat down around a secret table
> There was a threat to human kind they must defend against
> ...


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

mark909 said:


> Sorry i couldnt resist...
> 
> Bagger 288! - YouTube
> 
> Bagger 288, Bagger 288, Bagger!


Hahahaha! Great video!


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

2013 Honzo


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

carabao said:


> 2013 Honzo


Ooh that's nice. I've always had a thing for Konas.:thumbsup:


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

looks like an overgrown Kona Steely


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

carabao said:


> 2013 Honzo
> 
> View attachment 727828


That is a nice view! The bike is pretty sweet too... :thumbsup:


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

some right *****y comments on here, albeit some are deserved.....

any MTB should be an All-Mountain bike. i think here what we are after are Hardcore HTs....


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

wow... it censors b itch. tow the line, kids...


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

i'll dig out a pic of my take on the AM thing....


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

i war's ned said:


> some right *****y comments on here, albeit some are deserved.....
> 
> any MTB should be an All-Mountain bike. i think here what we are after are Hardcore HTs....


We haven't had that discussion for a long time, but thanks for bringing it back up.


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

on the balcony









on the hill









Dialled Bikes Alpine.
U-turn Lyrik
Deemax
740mm Syntace VRO bar & stem


----------



## seangprice (May 6, 2012)

i war's ned said:


> some right *****y comments on here, albeit some are deserved.....
> 
> any MTB should be an All-Mountain bike. i think here what we are after are Hardcore HTs....


The title of this thread is "The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours" It says nothing about Hardcore or even aggressive hardtails. Granted I don't want to see XC junk but your assessment of this thread is incorrect. If we want a "Harcore HT" thread lets make one but lets lay off those who are posting correctly .


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

i war's ned said:


> i'll dig out a pic of my take on the AM thing....


Do it!


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice build on the alpine.  Green with the dee max's looks awesome.


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

2012 Kona Shred

Shifter: Shimano Saint
Brakes: Tektro Draco
Bars/Stem: Kona OB/DH 780mm/Kona 60mm
Fork: RockShox Recon Silver
Front Wheel: Alex Rim, Shimano XT Hub
Rear Wheel: Stans ZTR Flow Rim, Hope Pro 2 Evo Hub
Tres: Maxxis Minion
Crank: FSA 36t
Chain Guide: MRP G2 SL
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow (M-Cage)
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

ncologerojr said:


> 2012 Kona Shred
> 
> Shifter: Shimano Saint
> Brakes: Tektro Draco
> ...


Pretty nice build. Any plans for a new frame a fork?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

carabao said:


> 2013 Honzo
> 
> View attachment 727828


Nice honzo!


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

the kraken said:


> Pretty nice build. Any plans for a new frame a fork?


Not right now. I like the frame a lot, and the fork suites my needs.

Its funny the shred always seems to be thrown in the DJ category, but is much better suited for single track. This review sold me on the bike: Kona Shred Review - BikeRadar


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

ncologerojr ! Diggin the wheel combo!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*My SS TransAM*

Got a used TransAM frame yesterday. This is a frankenbuild until I acquire the necessary items. Upgrades to come:
- New Wheelset (Either Hope Pro 2 Evos laced with stans or Sun Ringle Charger Pros)
- New bar/stem
- New Saddle (Brown) - On its way
- Hayes Stroker Trails (I have them, just need bled)
- May put together a 1x9 drivetrain with a guide and bash if my wimpy a$$ can't handle the 34x17 SS.

I finished putting her together around 10pm last night and should be getting a ride in tonight or tomorrow .


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh god, those TransAms man... Sooo nice! Give us the verdict after the ride!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

tangaroo said:


> Got a used TransAM frame yesterday. This is a frankenbuild until I acquire the necessary items. Upgrades to come:
> - New Wheelset (Either Hope Pro 2 Evos laced with stans or Sun Ringle Charger Pros)
> - New bar/stem
> - New Saddle (Brown) - On its way
> ...


That frame looks downright sexy in white! :thumbsup:


----------



## chewaz (Aug 8, 2012)

great bikes"


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

svalgis said:


> Oh god, those TransAms man... Sooo nice! Give us the verdict after the ride!


Freaaaking amazing. That is all I have to say. This thing rails corners (in a not normal sort of way) and is unbelievably stable at high speed decents. I took it out last night for a night ride. Night ride + single speed = Perfectly content. Oh, it looks pretty good too . But it will definitely start to look even better here in a couple weeks.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet, glad you're happy with it! I would love to have one but being in EU I can't really justify the price difference for North American frames compared to UK ones, once shipping and customs and all that jazz is added to the equation. Doesn't stop me from drooling over yours!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

svalgis said:


> Sweet, glad you're happy with it! I would love to have one but being in EU I can't really justify the price difference for North American frames compared to UK ones, once shipping and customs and all that jazz is added to the equation. Doesn't stop me from drooling over yours!


If I were in EU, I'd be rocking a Cotic. Those things are a work of art.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Too true. I'm actually eyeing a Soul for the hopefully not too distant future - it would be pretty much perfect for me and my riding (140lbs, trail/light-AM, 120mm fork). I'm quite happy with my 456 for now though!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

svalgis said:


> Too true. I'm actually eyeing a Soul for the hopefully not too distant future - it would be pretty much perfect for me and my riding (140lbs, trail/light-AM, 120mm fork). I'm quite happy with my 456 for now though!


I want the BFe for the simple fact that I am a chemist and the nerd in me absolutely gets all giddy inside when I see the elements from the periodic table on a bike frame.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A few things still to change like the bars, tyres, chainrings and new chain and cassette.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ragley Blue Pig

Frame-Blue Pig 2011 17"
Fork-Rockshox Sector RL air 150mm
Brakes-Shimano SLX BR-M675
Crankset-Raceface Ride AM 24-36
Front derailleur-Shimano XTR
Rear derailleur-Shimano XT
Cassete-Shimano SLX CS-HG81
Chain-Shimano CN-HG74
Shifters-Shimano SLX 3X10
Headset-Nukeproof
Bar-Syntace Vector 780mm
Stem-Answer Rove Dirt Jump
Pedals-Wellgo flat
Seatpost-KS Supernatural 435mm/150mm
Saddle-Nukeproof Plasma
Front tyre-Kenda Nevegal 2.50
Rear tyre-Maxxis High Roller II 2.40























Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rider77 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Got an entry level Trek, Specialized, or Giant hardtail and want to go All Mountain with it?

Here's a quick guide to go from bike path shredder to DH chunk destroyer:
How to convert your trail bike into a DH friendly sled


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

rider77 said:


> View attachment 728681
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


sick ride but how wide are those bars??


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's my new steed

Ragley Bagger 228 18"
13 Fox 36 160 rc2
Hope Pro 2 Evo
Mavic ex823
Descendent crankset
Mrp g2 mini
Renthal Fatbar
Renthal Duo stem 
Avid xO brakes
Renthal chainring 32t
Saint rear mech short
990 cassette
Xt shifter 
Wtb Prowler Mx race folding 2.5


----------



## rider77 (Aug 29, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> sick ride but how wide are those bars??


780mm

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brownpow! (Oct 11, 2012)

I didnt even know AM hardtails existed! This thread is a real treat!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Got an entry level Trek, Specialized, or Giant hardtail and want to go All Mountain with it?
> 
> Here's a quick guide to go from bike path shredder to DH chunk destroyer:
> How to convert your trail bike into a DH friendly sled


Seems like they are converting 6" bikes to freeride/DH rigs, not converting Trail bikes to All Mountain. Did I miss something there? Did you read the article you posted up?


----------



## boatcop1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's mine. This was my first year riding. 2012 Felt Nine Sport with Stans Arch EX and Reba race fork. I love this beast as it takes an absolute beating.


----------



## boatcop1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's mine. This was my first year riding. 2012 Felt Nine Sport with Stans Arch EX and Reba race fork. I love this beast as it takes an absolute beating.


----------



## boatcop1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry bout the double post! 

Tapped


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> Seems like they are converting 6" bikes to freeride/DH rigs, not converting Trail bikes to All Mountain. Did I miss something there? Did you read the article you posted up?


Nope not at all. Definitely didnt read about light duty FS bikes being 'converted' into heavy duty bikes. :thumbsup:

The article made me think of all the Trek 4300s and basic Specialized Stumpys in here with short stems, wide bars, fat tires and XC geometry.


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Edit..post deleted, whoops wrong thread


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Arse!! Wrong bike and wrong thread...sorry should of posted my On-one carbon 456 in here. 

Can a mod delete it please.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally finished properly.










Proper width bars, RF Atlas cranks with 22/36/custom machined BR, more aggressive rear tyre in a Michelin Wild Grip'R 2.25" (not as big as the 2.25" Ardent or 2.2" Rubber Queen), TLD grips and all the other stuff.


----------



## carlospiceyweiner (Oct 13, 2012)

*First ever post*

Hey guys my first time ever on this webpage. I bought this bike today its a kona stuff custom with a set of fully adjustable Rock Shox Boxxers and it comes in tomorrow morning. I cant wait !!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

carlospiceyweiner said:


> Hey guys my first time ever on this webpage. I bought this bike today its a kona stuff custom with a set of fully adjustable Rock Shox Boxxers and it comes in tomorrow morning. I cant wait !!


Well let me welcome you to MTBR, also that is one serious fork! You should be able to shred any downhill you like with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlospiceyweiner (Oct 13, 2012)

unknown-rider said:


> Well let me welcome you to MTBR, also that is one serious fork! You should be able to shred any downhill you like with it! :thumbsup:


Thanks mate  bike is coming here in one hour i cant wait haha


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

New to us; Replacing my wifes Ragley mmmBop with the new Ragley Bagger 288!!



















Teh wife, loving it....ugh what a ham.









Immediately, it wanted to mate:









Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

All the bikes are looking good!

I jus ordered some AVID bb7s to replace the dangerous Hayes SO1Es and Kenda Nevegal!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

My best friend from college and I took a ride a while ago, and we realized we needed better bikes. After 4 years of investment and meticulous research, we hit the button on Banshee bikes. He has the Black/White Viento (as he had the chance to test the Viento I previously had during a time so he fell in love and bought one), while I took the risk to test the 29er world with the Paradox hardtail, which is strictly All Mountain, as a few others out there.

There is a pic taken 8 months ago, on our way to the LBS to buy new parts . Bikes have suffered many upgrades since, but essentially pilots will always be the same good comrades going to every trail ride the map can throw at us.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd be feeling a bit more smug with the Paradox :thumbsup:


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

HRP said:


>


Nice bike, but still... not a hardtail


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

^ True. I meant to post this somewhere else and I have no idea why I posted here. That's what happens when you have a bunch of tabs open.


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

My steel leviathan one more time. New tires 
Around 28lbs


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Tomsson said:


> My steel leviathan one more time. New tires
> Around 28lbs


Friggen beautiful! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Tomsson said:


> My steel leviathan one more time. New tires
> Around 28lbs


Not sure how I feel about the white trim tires :skep:, but other than that it is a sick bike! I was stuck between a 456 evo, ragley bagger, or transam frame. I went with the transAM but still admire ragley frames! How's the ride on that thing?


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

No, I freak'n love that Ragley. The white trim looks great. Not for every bike, but there's a subtle theme. It looks great, plus everything about that bike falls into my "ideal-bike" description. Hardtail, long-ish travel fork, durable/reliable components.... and it's green.


----------



## sethius (Apr 22, 2008)

max.veregge11 said:


> Haha the addict still has a plastic tie on the fork


thats tidy, hows the frame holding up?


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

My Hardtail setup. =)


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> My Hardtail setup. =)


Sweet :thumbsup:

What size frame is that and how tall are you? I'm going to be buying a mason 29er soon and can't decide between medium and large.


----------



## drake77 (Oct 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Finally finished properly.
> 
> "To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 5 posts.
> 
> ...


Nice, but a white seatpost...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Tomsson said:


> My steel leviathan one more time. New tires
> Around 28lbs


Nice build spec but never have two colored components touching one another or your bike ends up looking tacky.

White seatpost + white clamp = uggh
White bars + white stem + white spacers + White (really offwhite now) grips = double uggh
White wheels + white fork + white trimmed tires = You're trying too hard

Looks like PBR hipster vomit on a mountain bike and the overdose of white makes the noncoordinated bits like brake levers, shifters, brake calipers, cranks, etc look haphazard. Colored bars/stems/seatposts are rarely the proper choice on a build.

At least make sure you're riding the bike in your best white skirt with a nice white purse. :thumbsup:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Listen to the internet Tomsson, it's always right while you are always wrong. You're acting like taste is an individual thing for gods sake!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

svalgis said:


> listen to the internet tomsson, it's always right while you are always wrong. You're acting like taste is an individual thing for gods sake!


lol:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

shredjekyll said:


> Sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> What size frame is that and how tall are you? I'm going to be buying a mason 29er soon and can't decide between medium and large.


Thx! It's a medium. I'm 5'8", It's on the taller side especially withe the 120 fork compare to my medium SJ.
Here's another view of the bike:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

drake77 said:


> Nice, but a white seatpost...


I was being extra nerdy and it matches the stem and bars.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

waiting on new brakes so I've got old school on the back for now......wanted to see how it rode, was a different bike with 140mm compared to 90mm stock up front.......tried to sell it, but now I think it's a keeper with the Talas forks up front!!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

You're living dangerously running a 140 mm fork on a decade or older bike designed for a 80 mm fork. Just my opinion, I guess.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

mountainbiker24 said:


> You're living dangerously running a 140 mm fork on a decade or older bike designed for a 80 mm fork. Just my opinion, I guess.


given the extra weld at the Head Tube I'm feeling alright about it..........I don't ride "high consequence" stuff so worse case is some part of the frame snaps, which I don't see happening because of the fork. All components are updated and these are known for being tough frames...........I tried selling it to no avail so at least it's being ridden now........we'll see........


----------



## NSPF1 (Oct 15, 2012)

*???*

My set up needs work


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Nice build spec but never have two colored components touching one another or your bike ends up looking tacky.
> 
> White seatpost + white clamp = uggh
> White bars + white stem + white spacers + White (really offwhite now) grips = double uggh
> ...


Don't worry, I don't care and I don't try.
Too bad you did not see my last hardtail from which those parts are pretty much all taken.
That frame was.... WHITE 
Fashion sheriffs are the ones who need purses, and you seem to be one :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

^ Agreed, everybody likes their bikes to look good, but this guy and his coordination/combination analysis took it WAY too far lol

I think that Ragley looks nice, and it must be a hell of a fun ride!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous diamondback!


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

*...and another modest ride*

I built this on the cheap to get into single speeding mostly with parts I had lying around. The REBA Team U-turn I had on it originally was murder on my back:cryin: due to a poor riding position so I swapped in this Marzocchi 150mm and no more back pain


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

IonicRipper said:


> Here's mine. Used for a lot of other stuff.
> 
> Frame: medium 2004 Norco Sasquatch
> Fork: Dirt Jumper III w/ 130mm damping (i know its not really an AM fork but like i said, i use it for a lot of other stuff.)
> ...


That would be something i would consider getting.. Obviously it works well...


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading all of these posts!


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice fat 650b!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Tomsson said:


> Don't worry, I don't care and I don't try.
> Too bad you did not see my last hardtail from which those parts are pretty much all taken.
> That frame was.... WHITE
> Fashion sheriffs are the ones who need purses, and you seem to be one :thumbsup:


Your bike is sweet. I like the white, and I have great taste. :thumbsup:


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

bbbbking said:


> View attachment 732630
> View attachment 732631
> View attachment 732632


AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my custom Ti hardtail, made by Triton in Moscow. More info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dem RQ's...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Usually with a dropper post, but am going to ride without for a bit. it'll probably get put back on, but we'll see. The simplest/fastest/nimblest/lightest of my bikes. When your XC bike is a 6" forked hardtail, things aren't bad.


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

gbs said:


> Here's my custom Ti hardtail, made by Triton in Moscow. More info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-d...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


I love the look of that bike!


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually with a dropper post, but am going to ride without for a bit. it'll probably get put back on, but we'll see. The simplest/fastest/nimblest/lightest of my bikes. When your XC bike is a 6" forked hardtail, things aren't bad. [/QUOTE]

Nice bike, specs and weight? Also what's up with the saddle pushed all the way forward?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

unknown-rider said:


> Usually with a dropper post, but am going to ride without for a bit. it'll probably get put back on, but we'll see. The simplest/fastest/nimblest/lightest of my bikes. When your XC bike is a 6" forked hardtail, things aren't bad.


Nice bike, specs and weight? Also what's up with the saddle pushed all the way forward?[/QUOTE]

Chromag Kamui size small, Rev Dual Air @ 150mm, 20mm variety
XX brakes 160mm/140 XX shifter, X.9 type2 rear mech
Woodman post, SLR saddle, Salsa clamp
RF Turbine stem 70mm, Sixc DH bar, Ruffian lock on grips
XTR crank and 30t ring, Endura ceramic bb, XT pedals
e.13 XCX guide, 11-36 XT cassette
King/Arch/The Captain 2.1 UST rear with 10mm Hadley thru-bolt
Hope Pro/XC717/Bontrager XR4 2.25 front
flush sitting 44mm headset thing -the name escapes me

Lots of ti and alu bits sprinkled liberally - a little over 23# based on my screwed up Park scale. Tossing the Gravity Dropper back on adds just shy of a pound. It's light-ish and spindly looking, but is a _very_ capable bike.

Seat is goofy that way for the way I like ride and how my body is. Average arms and legs for my size, but short-ish torso. I've found it's what works for me. Longer frames and shorter stems leave me way too stretched out feeling, same frame with a shorter stem and the seat further back leaves my weight hanging way back.

Longer TT bikes but with steeper ST angles would likely work out, but this works, so I run with it. All four of my rides have similar setups. I like being low up front, and weighting the front end quite a bit.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

gbs said:


> Here's my custom Ti hardtail, made by Triton in Moscow. More info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


Brilliant. That's one of the most interesting frames I've seen around here lately. Very very nice.


----------



## zaneposoy (Oct 24, 2012)

*need suggestion*

i'm planning to buy a hardtail mtb nxt week maybe..
i need your suggestions what mtb would i choose

jamis trail x3
specialized hardrock
GT avalanche 3.0

thank you


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

gbs said:


> Here's my custom Ti hardtail, made by Triton in Moscow. More info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


Oh mah god! I love this bike.... What did you pay for the frame amd about how long did it take for you to get it?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

gbs said:


> Here's my custom Ti hardtail, made by Triton in Moscow. More info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


This made me cvm.
BTW Cool idea with the seatpost protection, is that neoprene?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like an inner tube- great idea- does it inhibit the seatpost's range of motion of smoothness?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

can we please stop quoting photos. don't need to see the same photo 4 times on one page.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

mojojojoaf said:


> Looks like an inner tube- great idea- does it inhibit the seatpost's range of motion of smoothness?


No, doesn't impact on the range of movement at all. But It did slip off the top stanchion of the post quite a lot, so I've removed it now. Just make sure I clean and oil the post after every ride, with Fork Juice.


----------



## zaideesh (Oct 9, 2012)

I wanted to buy a bike but i am confused in choosing among the two.. (26) Orbea Sate link ... 29er Trek Marlin 29er.link
I am beginner in driving off roads. The bike will be mainly used in city roads and off-roads on weekend. The trails here are hard and involves quick turns.. it should be suitable for elevation too.. please suggest after reviewing both.
A bit of guidance will be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## zaideesh (Oct 9, 2012)

nice pics Danreal


----------



## zaideesh (Oct 9, 2012)

@danreal what were the costs incurred for this beauty


----------



## zaideesh (Oct 9, 2012)

@danreal is it specialized for downhill


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

DAnREal said:


> Oh mah god! I love this bike.... What did you pay for the frame amd about how long did it take for you to get it?


I paid GBP£575 for the frame plus about £40 for the paragon dropouts.

The waiting time is pretty huge, I waited 8 months from paying the deposit. You must be patient, but it's worth it. I love this bike.


----------



## zaideesh (Oct 9, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> Got a used TransAM frame yesterday. This is a frankenbuild until I acquire the necessary items. Upgrades to come:
> - New Wheelset (Either Hope Pro 2 Evos laced with stans or Sun Ringle Charger Pros)
> - New bar/stem
> - New Saddle (Brown) - On its way
> ...


nice bike u gt


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Surely £575 for a custom ti frame is a freakin' steal? It looks amazing, glad you're happy with it. What did you ride before and how does it compare?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

svalgis said:


> Surely £575 for a custom ti frame is a freakin' steal? It looks amazing, glad you're happy with it. What did you ride before and how does it compare?


Yep, would think prices will go up before too long.... and imho, they'll still be worth it.

Haven't posted pics of mine up for a while, but still absolutely loving it (and riding it quite a lot).


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

That ti Triton is unreal.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, Dmitry told me his prices will be going up this year, tubing costs etc.


----------



## ISAACSM (Oct 26, 2012)

*Question about GIANT trance X1 2012*

Hi people,

hope averyone is ok, im new in the forum, im from Mexico City, this is my quiestion.

I have a Trek 4300 size 19.5, im 5,9 ( 180cm) ...but im about to buy a new bike, GIANT trance X1 2012, the point is, theres just one bike left size M (18´), so do u think that i can fit on it? i like the techincal trail riding, speed and descend. So, what do u think guys?

Best!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

ISAACSM said:


> Hi people,
> 
> hope averyone is ok, im new in the forum, im from Mexico City, this is my quiestion.
> 
> ...


I would start a new thread and ask the question in the "General" forum. But here's my opinion.........

if there's any way you can ride it, then give it a try and see. 1.5 inches can make a big difference, but maybe you'll like it? Is the top tube the same?? It's pretty easy to raise the seat 1.5 inches but you can throw things off a little more with big differences in reach.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Not quite all mountain just yet, but getting there. Trying to figure out what fork to get, looking for something in the 130-140mm range. Also a shorter stem is already in the mail.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Double post


----------



## menacex750 (May 15, 2008)

StiHacka said:


> I posted a wrapped frame here not so long time ago, here is she built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

My Evil Sovereign I just had built up. The photographs really dont do the anodised purple justice!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

^ I require more pics of that elegant steed, sir.


----------



## menacex750 (May 15, 2008)

^here, here. i second that!


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> ^ I require more pics of that elegant steed, sir.


Your wish is my command! I took a few shots in the sun hoping it would bring out the anodised purple better. It's totally lush in real life.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah! Ano Purple!

I think a time warp is opening up, we're going back to ninety ninety fiiiiveeee!


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is my brand new 456, I picked it up about 3 months ago. Took it for the first ride today, I swapped all the parts from my old and sold Heckler frame. Twas amazing, first ride in over a year, do to ACL surgery back in feb. of this year, injured it Sept. 31 2011, last ride was on my 44th bday july of last year. It was great to get back on 2 wheels, and wind in my face

On One 456
Marz. 55 r lowered to 145mm
Outlaw wheels
XT cranks and rear Derailer
Easton Havoc bars and stem
to lazy to walk out and look at the rest.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

> On One 456
> Marz. 55 r lowered to 145mm
> Outlaw wheels
> XT cranks and rear Derailer
> ...


How did you lower the 55? I tried lowering a Marz once and it made it topout very roughly.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Mark909, that is one beautifully purple bike! I'm loving it, you did a good job with the parts selection to get somewhat matching purples, must have been a pain in the ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

I moved the black spacer from on top of the spring, and took the snap ring from the bottom of the forks out. once the that sleeve comes out unscrew the nut and install the black spacer there reinstall it and snap ring. Takes up the space and lowers it with no top out. I also just realized that the guy that I bought it from made it a open oil bath. There is a tutorial in the suspension section on Pinkbike. He says that it might not work for newer 55s but mine seem to work fine. Mine is coil with air assist, not ATA.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

rayray2316 said:


> I moved the black spacer from on top of the spring, and took the snap ring from the bottom of the forks out. once the that sleeve comes out unscrew the nut and install the black spacer there reinstall it and snap ring. Takes up the space and lowers it with no top out. I also just realized that the guy that I bought it from made it a open oil bath. There is a tutorial in the suspension section on Pinkbike. He says that it might not work for newer 55s but mine seem to work fine. Mine is coil with air assist, not ATA.


I looked around for that tutorial but didn't find it. You got a link for it?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That Triton is the business!


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Marzocchi Lowering Thread. First Post Tells You How. - Pinkbike Forum, hopefully this helps. @ the bottom he does state that it might not work with the newer 44s and 55s, it seems to work on mine though. I just have the bottom of the barrel 55 r. Coil with air assist, no major air components involved. When you look at the pics It shows you how he did it, you will see the black spacer and how to move it to lower or raise the fork.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

The more you want to lower it the more spacers you have to use, pretty simple design for a cheap fork, easy for a guy like me to tweak with. Next I am gonna take the rebound from my 55 ata and install it, I talk to a rep at marz. he said it would work and see how that works.


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

How much does that Evil Complete bike weigh?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

beebee5 said:


> How much does that Evil Complete bike weigh?


I'd guess about 30lbs

got some new rotors


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

unknown-rider said:


> Mark909, that is one beautifully purple bike! I'm loving it, you did a good job with the parts selection to get somewhat matching purples, must have been a pain in the ass! :thumbsup:


Thanks! and yes she's a beauty. I just got components from two companies and they matched up very well. Handlebars and grips from deity and wheelset, seat and peddles from superstar components so no problem there!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Its not eye candy like those two Evils^, but it's mine


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

She's getting there. Next up is a new wheelset (eventually). Still need to put a shorter stem on there, but I'm having no problems with the one thats on there now. Don't let the ss fool you, she can climb just about anything, especially when I have to get off and walk .

My dog felt the need to barge into the second pic.


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Map204 said:


> Its not eye candy like those two Evils^, but it's mine


Nice lizard!


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that was short lived, already raised my forks back to 160mm. Gonna start trying to lighten up the bike that means a new set forks in the future, gonna start with a rebuilt wheel set. Anybody ever build a strong light set here? If so what spokes and such did you use, I was thinking of reusing my outlaw hubs and a pair of wellgo rims or the outlaws {The wellgos are strong and I believe lighter than the outlaw rims} unsure of how else to really go with this, bike is at 34 pounds right now I want to get it to 26 to 28 pounds.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

rayray2316 said:


> Well that was short lived, already raised my forks back to 160mm. Gonna start trying to lighten up the bike that means a new set forks in the future, gonna start with a rebuilt wheel set. Anybody ever build a strong light set here? If so what spokes and such did you use, I was thinking of reusing my outlaw hubs and a pair of wellgo rims or the outlaws {The wellgos are strong and I believe lighter than the outlaw rims} unsure of how else to really go with this, bike is at 34 pounds right now I want to get it to 26 to 28 pounds.


The WTB i23 or Stan's Flow rims are both good options! i23's a bit less expensive than the flows, weight is about the same, just make sure you don't over-tension them when they're built as neither is eyeleted!


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks I will look into them


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

the kraken said:


> got some new rotors


that i like. a lot!


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks manbat, It is a joy to ride, thinking of heading for a ride in an hour or so.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice bike rayray, elegant, made to last, simple, but still shinny! These are the cookies I love to taste


----------



## buggycjv97 (Nov 3, 2012)

my friend has a sweet komodo with 140mm of travel and he has hit up some heavy downhill with my, and kept up with me.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rayray2316 said:


> Well that was short lived, already raised my forks back to 160mm. Gonna start trying to lighten up the bike that means a new set forks in the future, gonna start with a rebuilt wheel set. Anybody ever build a strong light set here? If so what spokes and such did you use, I was thinking of reusing my outlaw hubs and a pair of wellgo rims or the outlaws {The wellgos are strong and I believe lighter than the outlaw rims} unsure of how else to really go with this, bike is at 34 pounds right now I want to get it to 26 to 28 pounds.


My komodo was right over 28#before I went UST. I'm running DT ex 5.1d's...have been for 5 years. Raceface Atlas or Shimano Hone crankset. 1x9. Thomson post. WTB rocket v team ti saddle. Azonic Pro Taper AM 720 bars. Pg990 cassette. XT shifter and rear derailleur. Elixir brakes.

My PIKE is freakin heavy...like 5.25#. Could be balling a Lyrik or Fox 36.

Quick places to save weight are tires, light cassette, light saddle. Don't sacrifice durability though.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

In the Classifieds..


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

That^ is nice.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Map204 said:


> That^ is nice.


Your Chameleon does look sick! Maybe a little more ano green here and there, and would be perfect!!!


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is my 08 Komodo. I have posted it before but I just put new wheels and tires on it. Shimano XT hubs laced to Sun Rhyno Lites from Jenson. Mounted Maxxis High Rollers using the Stan's NoTubes kit. I have thought about making it a single speed in recent months. Now that I have some drivetrain issues I'm thinking about it even more. 

Sent using my fat thumbs!


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Helps if I attach the pic

Sent using my fat thumbs!


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is my 08 Komodo. I have posted it before but I just put new wheels and tires on it. Shimano XT hubs laced to Sun Rhyno Lites from Jenson. Mounted Maxxis High Rollers using the Stan's NoTubes kit. I have thought about making it a single speed in recent months. Now that I have some drivetrain issues I'm thinking about it even more. 

Sent using my fat thumbs!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Helmetless said:


> Your Chameleon does look sick! Maybe a little more ano green here and there, and would be perfect!!!


Hey, thanks man!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Here is my 08 Komodo. I have posted it before but I just put new wheels and tires on it. Shimano XT hubs laced to Sun Rhyno Lites from Jenson. Mounted Maxxis High Rollers using the Stan's NoTubes kit. I have thought about making it a single speed in recent months. Now that I have some drivetrain issues I'm thinking about it even more.
> 
> Sent using my fat thumbs!


I used the same pair of Rhyno Lites on XT hubs for 7 years. Never trued them once (didn't need it). They're heavy, but they really take a beating.


----------



## Mothra (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## morosito (Nov 8, 2012)

tgood bikes


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Might not be at the same level as others here but gets ridden on all mountains.


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


>


:yesnod:


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> Might not be at the same level as others here but gets ridden on all mountains.


Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the drive side.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

What frame is that?



ACLakey said:


> Might not be at the same level as others here but gets ridden on all mountains.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

My friends 456 Summer Season and my Blue Pig










456 has 150mm Sektor RL, SLX 3x10 drivetrain, Stroker Trails, Havoc cockpit, Xenduro wheelset, and 2.3 Stout/2.2 Moto Raptor F/R


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

2013 Specialized Stumpjumper HT EVO 29 (added Ergon GX1 grips, Thompson stem and seat post, Sram XO shifter)


----------



## marnas (Nov 18, 2011)

Ryan The VW Tech said:


> 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper HT EVO 29 (added Ergon GX1 grips, Thompson stem and seat post, Sram XO shifter)
> 
> Nice bike but it is very sad the place is burnt


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

marnas said:


> Ryan The VW Tech said:
> 
> 
> > 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper HT EVO 29 (added Ergon GX1 grips, Thompson stem and seat post, Sram XO shifter)
> ...


----------



## ryanchan (Nov 14, 2012)

ncologerojr said:


> 2012 Kona Shred
> 
> Shifter: Shimano Saint
> Brakes: Tektro Draco
> ...


do you use DHF for both front and rear or dhf for front and dhr for rear?


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

sandman012 said:


> :yesnod:


I aprove this! :thumbsup:


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

another lizard....


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

l.j.silver said:


> another lizard....


I like the orange and blue scheme.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Map204 said:


> I like the orange and blue scheme.


:madman:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mace350 said:


> :madman:


haha Was I not supposed to like that?


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Map204 said:


> haha Was I not supposed to like that?


Got a laugh out of me lol


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Orange and blue are complementary colours so of course it looks good. It's a FACT.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've never had a color scheme...I just bought a new frame, maybe ill try making one.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

svalgis said:


> Orange and blue are complementary colours so of course it looks good. It's a FACT.


That's why I went with red components with my bright green frame.


----------



## Ikarus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the swampthing in front. Autumn is fun.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Ikarus said:


> I like the swampthing in front. Autumn is fun.


What is the "swampthing" you're referring to? If my frame ever needs to be replaced I'd really like a Cotic like that.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Map204 said:


> That's why I went with red components with my bright green frame.


I'm actually thinking of doing the exact same thing with my winter build (not 100% decided on the frame yet though, so that might change). It's a good look!

Speaking of Cotics, that ^ one looks great.


----------



## Ikarus (Jan 7, 2010)

Map204 said:


> What is the "swampthing" you're referring to? If my frame ever needs to be replaced I'd really like a Cotic like that.


Maxxis Swampthing tyre. It has a open profile witch holds great on nearly everthing. Mud is not a problem at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Ikarus said:


> Maxxis Swampthing tyre. It has a open profile witch holds great on nearly everthing. Mud is not a problem at all. :thumbsup:


oh haha I thought you named your bike or the fork or something... sry, I'm being dense.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is my newly built bike.
Sorry for the pics quality. I definitely have to buy a new camera.

Frame: H Bicycles Nirvana FR (custom geometry)
Fork: Rock Shox Sektor RL
Brakes: Hope Tech M4
Cranks: Shimano Deore
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
Pedals:Time
Stem: Reverse
Handlebar: Race Face Deus
Seatpost: BBB
Saddle: Fizik
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Cassette: 11-32
Headset: ???
Grips: On One lock on's
Tires: Continental Mountain King 26x2.4"
Wheels: Sixpack Resident laced to NS rotary hubs
Weight: I don't care


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

papanoel said:


> Here is my newly built bike.
> Sorry for the pics quality. I definitely have to buy a new camera.


Wow that is a very nice looking frame and I think the purple looks great. Is it titanium?


----------



## jkling66 (Nov 17, 2012)

Got an older bike...but for a chromoly frame...it's very light, and carries some high end components. Love the geometry of this bike for the riding I do....Great climbing bike...I locked the front derailleur to basically act as a jumpstop.....and have just an 11-28 in the back...And I've yet to encounter something I couldn't get up due to gearing. loose sand, or impassable boulders yes, but gearing now. I'm a masher what can I say.
Oh, and I'll probably get crap for this, but I ride old school rat traps. I love em and can get in and out quick and feel very secure. But having 13 foot, meant I needed deeper ones....so i made some quick extensions out of wood. Who say's you can't incorporate wood on a bike?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Those pics are WAY too big. You need to resize asap.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Lord Humongous said:


> I know this one is a bit left of centre, but hey, it's what makes me giddy on the tough trails. It is long, low, and slack with plenty of meat where it matters and no fluff.


gawd I want an owb. one on pinkbike in BC but seller won't ship to TO. :madman:
that's 24x26 right? no way a 26x 3" gazz would fit is there?
looks beautiful man!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's my 456 Evo. Absolutely killer bike! Looking to switch the Z1's out for an air Vengeance, Lyrik, or 55 to cut down on the weight. 33lbs as it sits.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

NIce...what size frame is that?



kt42 said:


> Here's my 456 Evo. Absolutely killer bike! Looking to switch the Z1's out for an air Vengeance, Lyrik, or 55 to cut down on the weight. 33lbs as it sits.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

byknuts said:


> gawd I want an owb. one on pinkbike in BC but seller won't ship to TO. :madman:
> that's 24x26 right? no way a 26x 3" gazz would fit is there?
> looks beautiful man!


I think that's a 24 x 29.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

dan0930 said:


> nice...what size frame is that?


14"


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

kt42 said:


> Here's my 456 Evo. Absolutely killer bike! Looking to switch the Z1's out for an air Vengeance, Lyrik, or 55 to cut down on the weight. 33lbs as it sits.


beautiful bike ( and great fork...)


----------



## guy^ (Apr 22, 2012)

cheers


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow that is a very nice looking frame and I think the purple looks great. Is it titanium?


Thanks. Yes, it's titanium.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Somewhere in this thread I saw a great input once, that now I took the liberty to follow - the zip ties!


----------



## soic (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine and my girlfriend's On-Ones (I think you can guess which one is whose  )


----------



## marnas (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful couple!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

agreed... nice pair of bikes 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark909 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice bikes soic. Where abouts is that? It looks like a nice place to ride!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

soic said:


> Mine and my girlfriend's On-Ones (I think you can guess which one is whose  )


How do you like those charger pros? New wheelset is next up on the upgrade list, and I'm consecutively torn between hopes laced to stans and those Sunringles.


----------



## soic (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys 

@mark909 The pictures were taken near church Sv. Juraj on mountain Kozjak above city of Split in Croatia. There are nice fireroad trails there, not really technical, but a beautiful view and good for a relaxing ride with girlfriend :thumbsup:

@tangaroo To tell you the truth, I had a problem with rear wheel freehub, you can read all about it in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/sun-ringle-charger-expert-big-problem-758527.html

After receiving a replacement wheel everything is great so far, not a problem. The wheel build is really great, they have only 24 spokes but I didn't have to true it at all so far, really quality build. Rim is great also, very wide and tubeless setup was very easy on Schwalbe Albert (regular tyre, not UST). Rim is rebranded ZTR.
The only bad thing is that freehub. Reading across the net, I've read a lot of reports of bad Sun Ringle hubs, mostly considering their choice of bearings.

I gave the old wheel to a friend, he replaced all the bearings, and is running that wheel for a months now without problem.

Also, the Charger Expert for 2012 has different hubs with straight-pull spokes.

I really don't know what to advise you


----------



## leadpaw (Jun 23, 2008)

My ride it ALL friend. The Mountain Cycle rumble.


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh yea!!! I got one too! Do you have a small rumble?










Cellphone pics 

2005 MC Rumble. I know I know I need a shorter Stem, wheel set, saddle , handle bar


----------



## leadpaw (Jun 23, 2008)

beebee5 said:


> Ahhh yea!!! I got one too! Do you have a small rumble?
> 
> Cellphone pics
> 
> 2005 MC Rumble. I know I know I need a shorter Stem


Nice! yep i have the small. Im short and a I like light dirt jumping now and then


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Leadpaw - Have you ever thought about converting your bike to a 29er?


----------



## leadpaw (Jun 23, 2008)

beebee5 said:


> Leadpaw - Have you ever thought about converting your bike to a 29er?


I have considered gathering the parts to do so just to have them, but mountain cycle is no longer in business. So thats out of the question for now.


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I remembered they had a drop out conversion for it
Mountain Cycle's Speedshop


----------



## ZOMBIE TIMMY (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a mountain cycle too. I'll post some pics in a few days.


----------



## sraak (Oct 30, 2011)

*Transam*

Here's my SS Transition Transam. I just put new wheels on it and now it weighs 25.5lbs which I'm pretty jazzed about.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

sraak said:


> Here's my SS Transition Transam. I just put new wheels on it and now it weighs 25.5lbs which I'm pretty jazzed about.


trans ams are nice bikes. i just replaced mine with a chromag tlr. i have to get some pics up


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> How do you like those charger pros? New wheelset is next up on the upgrade list, and I'm consecutively torn between hopes laced to stans and those Sunringles.


for durability and ease of service, i'd go with stans on hopes. hope are bombproof and easy to convert between axle standards. plus their quality is top notch, as is their warranty and customer service. made in the uk in an awesome facility. great guys running the company too.

Hope Technology Factory Tour - Video - Pinkbike

check out the vid in the link. 1st class operation


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> trans ams are nice bikes. i just replaced mine with a chromag tlr. i have to get some pics up


Yes please on the pics


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

This bike was built up from scratch with the majority of the parts off of EBay. I took the fork off an older Giant that I had but will look to get a Rock Shox Recon 110 sometime in the near future.










Frame: 2010 Giant XTC1 Large
Fork: 2011 SR Suntour XC
Brakes: Shimano Deore M595 Hydraulic Disc Brakes
Cranks: Shimano Alivio
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT FD M-770
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore RD-531
Shifters: Sram Attacks
Cable Housings: Jagwire
Pedals:Wellgo
Stem: Profiel Design
Handlebar: Ritchey Pro Rizer
Seatpost: Race Face Ride XC
Saddle: Giant
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Cassette: Sram 8 Speed
Headset: Cane Creek 40 Tall
Grips: WTB Lock Ons
Tires: Kenda Nevegal DTC 26x2.35
Wheels: Maddux DX


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Shakester said:


> This bike was built up from scratch with the majority of the parts off of EBay. I took the fork off an older Giant that I had but will look to get a Rock Shox Recon 110 sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the brakes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*Curtis FR all mountain build*

Curtis FR frame / Bomber 140mm fork / XT gears 2x9 / Raceface Atlas Crank / XO brakes / DT Swiss 1900 Wheels / Panaracer Rampage Tyres / Stylo Team seat post / pro-logo vertigo max saddle / Gap Light stem / On-One bars. Lots of fun!


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

*Stay True!*

Here's my new play bike. Its short, slack, low and totally rips. I built it up for light freeride, dirt jumping, commuting and smooth trails. I am about 6'4" but surprisingly this fits me quite well thanks to the 400mm post.


























*Frame:* 2012 NS Surge (L)
*Fork / Headset:* Rockshox Sektor RL 150-120mm / Chris King
*Handlebars / Stem:* Easton Vice 28" with ODI Rogue grips / Sunline V1 AM
*Saddle / Seatpost:* Nashbar GR2 / Nth degree 400mm clamped with TransX QR collar
*Brakes / Brake Levers:* Avid BB7 with 160mm HS rotors / Avid FR5
*Cranks / BB:* Raceface Evolve XC with 32t ring / Shimano
*Chain Guide / Chainstay Guard:* MRP G2 / Lizard Skins
*Rear Derailleur / Shifter:* SRAM X7 Short Cage / SRAM X7
*Cassette / Chain:* Shimano HG61 12-36 9 speed / Shimano HG93
*Pedals:* Wellgo MG-1
*Rims / Hubs:* DT Swiss E540 / Formula (20mm F, 12mm R with azonic 10mm axle)
*Tires:* WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice and clean looking bike!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> How do you like the brakes?


I love these brakes. They haven't failed me yet but since I did take these off an old bike that I have to replace them sooner or later since my other Giant is still functional. They're easy to bleed with a Shimano blleed kit and I love the mineral oil.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> for durability and ease of service, i'd go with stans on hopes. hope are bombproof and easy to convert between axle standards. plus their quality is top notch, as is their warranty and customer service. made in the uk in an awesome facility. great guys running the company too.
> 
> Hope Technology Factory Tour - Video - Pinkbike
> 
> check out the vid in the link. 1st class operation


GF purchased the set on flows for my christmas present this weekend. It's going to be hard waiting for christmas to come, knowing that they are in her house SOMEWHERE!!!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> GF purchased the set on flows for my christmas present this weekend. It's going to be hard waiting for christmas to come, knowing that they are in her house SOMEWHERE!!!


you are a lucky man, she's a keeper:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


>


WOW!!!!!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

disk brakes on, and a bash and this old bike is fun again... took it out yesterday and it was fun to play on the trail with a hard tail... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I came looking at that Chromag


----------



## FastBiker (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome pure black:eekster:


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

kt42 said:


> Here's my 456 Evo. Absolutely killer bike! Looking to switch the Z1's out for an air Vengeance, Lyrik, or 55 to cut down on the weight. 33lbs as it sits.


Excellent! How's the raw/clear holding up? Incredible color/material combination.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

The clear coat seems to be holding up better than any painted frames I've had. Haven't noticed any scratches or chips even after crashing into some sharp rocks or bailing off a couple ladders... So far so good!


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

Frame -Transition Trans am Medium-maroon/red
Brakes -xt 
Fork -RS Revelation RL w/dual air 150mm and lockout fork-20mm through axle
Headset -Cane Creek 40 tapered headset
Wheelset -DT 350 hubs laced to WTB I23 rims
Rear shifter -xtr M980
Bars -easton havoc am
Grips -ODI SDG lockon
Stem -truvativ ak 60mm
Post -Thomson 30.9- Waiting for my new reverb 125mm to show up in the mail!
Seat -WTB Rocket V SLT Ti
Tires - Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Rear derailleur -Saint M820 
cassette -XT 11-36 
crank -E13 LG1r singe-double crankset /TI bb, and 32T single ring
guide -E13 TRSplus guide and tensioner- ISG 05
pedals -Xpedo(my spares, Canfield Crampon Ultimates to come)


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

NomadSC said:


> Frame -Transition Trans am Medium-maroon/red
> Brakes -xt
> Fork -RS Revelation RL w/dual air 150mm and lockout fork-20mm through axle
> Headset -Cane Creek 40 tapered headset
> ...


Awesome bike you've got there! So dialed.


----------



## dogg__ (Oct 11, 2009)

*cotic Bfe3*

fun bike

frame: cotic BFe3 small 
fork: RS pike 427 + nukeproof headset
brakes: hope M4 SE + hope saw rotors
crankset: truvativ descent + chromag 33T + NC 17 MG II pedals
chainguide: mozartt WoG-mini
speed/shifter: sram x4 + x7, deore cog and chain
wheels: nukeproof generator + nobby NIC 2.25
cock-pit: stem and bar: - nukeproof warhead, ragley gripes
seat: nukeproof core + warhead seatpost


----------



## dogg__ (Oct 11, 2009)

cotic BFe3

and photo:


----------



## dogg__ (Oct 11, 2009)

fun bike

frame: cotic BFe3 small 
fork: RS pike 427 + nukeproof headset
brakes: hope M4 SE + hope saw rotors
crankset: truvativ descent + chromag 33T + NC 17 MG II pedals
chainguide: mozartt WoG-mini
speed/shifter: sram x4 + x7, deore cog and chain
wheels: nukeproof generator + nobby NIC 2.25
cock-pit: stem and bar: - nukeproof warhead, ragley gripes
seat: nukeproof core + warhead seatpost


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is my new Swarf Cycles hardtail 

17.5 inches
23.7 inch TT
16.5 inch CS when in middle of slider
Head angle 66 degrees (sagged)
Seat angle 73.5 (Sagged)

Spec is 853 Main tubes, the down tube being an 853 DZB, 631 44mm headtube. Columbus stays, and paragon sliders (Rohloff drop outs)

My mate built it for me mates rates as he is starting out with his own frame building setup. His first build was a full suspension bike, and he is working on a new full suss design at the moment.

Stu


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Could we have some specs on this? Is that an alfine in back?


Stuart B said:


> Here is my new Swarf Cycles hardtail
> 
> 17.5 inches
> 23.7 inch TT
> ...


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

Frame weight is about 5.5lb. Build weight is about 28lb with the rohloff hub. My build is:

2005 pace s
Xcam 130mm fork (probably will replace with a revelation)
Answer carbon 720 bar
Thomson 70mm stem
No tubes rims 
Front hub is dtswiss 240 and will be replaced with a hope bolt through at fork change time
Xt crank
Slx brakes
Egg beater pedals
Schwa be muddy Mary 2.35 up front
Schwalbe racing raplph out back
ks dropper post (30.9mm)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

68.5 head tube angle, does that count?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

No, not even close, you should hand that suspect device over to me for safe disposal


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Dan GSR said:


> 68.5 head tube angle, does that count?


Very nice looking bike


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuart B said:


> Here is my new Swarf Cycles hardtail
> 
> Stu


Was his FS frame on the Dirt website last year(or the year before)?
The swing arms looks familiar.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Was his FS frame on the Dirt website last year(or the year before)?
> The swing arms looks familiar.


Hi, yes it was, that's him. It's done many many hard miles since then.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

*Gasventinove Stambek Cycloalp*

Here's mine!

- Frame: Gasventinove Stambek Zona ZS-44 e-thru 142x12, with Shimano XTR thru-axle
- Fork: Manitou Tower Pro, QR15 tapered, 120 mm
- Wheels: American Classic All Mountain 29"
- Tyres: Dry conditions: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25" Evolution (front), Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25" Evolution (rear); Wet conditions: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35" Evolution TrailStar Compound (front), Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25" Evolution (rear)
- Handlebars: XLC Carbon Flat 9° 700 mm
- Stem: XLC Pro SL 90 mm
- Grips: ESI Racer's Edge
- Headset: FRM D-set 1.5" tapered 44, with NC-17 top cap
- Saddle: Velo Pro
- Seat post: XLC Pro SL 400x27.5 mm
- Seat clamp: Hope quick release 30.0 mm 
- Brakes: Shimano XT, BR-M785 calipers, SM-RT86-M and SM-RT86-S rotors, BL-M785 levers
- Crankset: Shimano XT FC-M785-S, with Reset Centerbolt M20x1
- Chainrings: TA Specialites Chinook 22-36T, with FRM chainring fixing bolts
- Cassette sprockets: Shimano XT CS-M771-10 11-36T
- Front derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M786
- Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M985 GS Shadow Plus
- Shifters: Shimano XT I-Spec, SL-M780-I
- Chain: KMC silver V10
- Pedals: CrankBrothers Candy 3


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


>


Daddy like!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I had a TransAM 26er, sold it for a long travel Santa Cruz Butcher and after 2 season of slogging around a flex, bobbing, high maintanance full suspension bike I sold and it a just ordered a 2013 TranAM 29er frame. 

I really love hardtails for daily trail riding and I was so impressed when I demoed a 29er last year I had to have one.

New bike pics to come soon!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

interesting... so many of you use platform pedals.... I'll try it. I use Time ATAC clipless that makes me feel safer over rough rocks.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

TrailNut said:


> interesting... so many of you use platform pedals.... I'll try it. I use Time ATAC clipless.


They make me nervous. I use them on my road bike and used to have them on my mtb, but my skills have improved and with the more challenging terrain and higher speeds, I feel more comfortable knowing I can put my foot down around a corner or find footing quicker when I can't get up an obstacle.


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

lots of sexxy bikes on here, love the chromag and the ti custom. amazing


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

here is my 2010 hardrock that i have modded up since new. Its my all around bike. this picture if from the last time i rode. I have done a few upgrades since

avid elixir 1's front and rear (160mm rotors f&r)
rock shox recon solo air set at 100mm
ryhno lite wheels on shimano deore hubs
sram x-9 9 speed rear shifter
sram pg970 rear cassette
shimano deore hollowtech crankset (not installed yet)
shimano spd m540 pedals
odi half ruffian lock on grips
kenda nevegal 26X2.1 stick-e
wtb weirwolf 26X2.1
giant unity seat










with new rear shifter and cassette


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

ill take some more pictures tonight when i get my crankset on and chain


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

First all mountain hardtail and single speed. Santa Cruz Chameleon with 140mm up front.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my sons AM Hartdtail.

Giant Boulder XS
Sram X7 3x10 drive train
Tektro brakes
Maxxis Ardent Tires


----------



## lolz (Sep 13, 2011)

^Your son's a badass


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! He rides everything on that bike from dirt jumps to XC to downhill! I have a GT Ruckus 1.0 dirt jump frame that I am building up but it is a slow process.


----------



## C-Dale_Rider (Sep 10, 2010)

Raised the seat, installed Vredestein tires, longer stem since this pic. DJ in the woods is very interesting! Top-o-the-money parts here.



831 1.125 fork OEM version
2011 Magura MAG SL's, venti rotor 160/180
2011 Shimano XT 15mm wheelset in tubeless
2012 Vredestein Black Panther Etreme Tires TR
X.9 Short cage 1x9 setup to keep chain slap to a minimum
NOS 2002 Cheeta Slalom Frame Brand New
720mm bars
1st gen Canfield Crampon Pedals FTW

Bike is very fun in the woods, only compromise would be lack of that "XC" leverage on the bars for getting up tough hills. Big plus is I can jump REALLY high with this frame thus riding the woods is more fun than the ol' F400 frame.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

A few minor changes that happened mid-season (Saint M810 SS derailleur, Saint BB, and ESI Chunky grips) and the last pictures for this year before I tear it all apart for maintenance and warranty on the Fox 34 (creaking CSU) and Reverb (drops in travel).

No changes planned for next year other than tidying up the cables up front a bit, wouldn't change a thing really. 

All in all, it's been a great year of riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

rupps5 said:


> First all mountain hardtail and single speed. Santa Cruz Chameleon with 140mm up front.


Road cranks?


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

every time you post your honzo i want one


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Dan GSR said:


> every time you post your honzo i want one


Thanks! 

It's definitely one frame that I haven't had the urge of dumping and trying something new next season (unlike my two previous 26er AMHT). Love my build, the way it rides, but could use better tires for wet/mud, the Ardents are great in the summer, fall weather not so much. Although an exact replica in titanium would be killer too, it could lose a few lbs but I don't see where I would make the cuts, everything's pretty much dialed.

Your titanium N9 replica is pretty sweet too. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Dan GSR said:


> every time you post your honzo i want one


Ditto! That Honzo looks sooooo dialed! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

mikkosan said:


> Ditto! That Honzo looks sooooo dialed! :thumbsup:


ditto-er, although the carbon on one 456 will probably be my next AMHT.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Berkley said:


> Road cranks?


They are actually old school Cook Bros. Racing - Cook E Cranks for mtb

I have a dedicated single speed crankset with outboard bearings that I am going to put on it but The 32T ring has not come in yet.


----------



## kanfierce (Feb 24, 2009)

*On One Inbred*

Rides great!!!


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

*choosing between 3 hard tails*

I need to choose in the next 2 or 3 days, one of these 3 hardtails. I do not know enough yet about the components to make a good decision and could use some advice. If all three were your size and setting in front of you which would you choose and why or why not. THANKS
1) 2002 Giant Rainier $250, 2) 2008 Trek 4300 $275, 3) Specialized hard rock 2009 for $300


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

05 Specialized Hardrock Comp
Rockshox Sektor RL Solo air fork 2011
FSA headset + extra cane creek included
Bev spacers
Truvativ stylo stem and handlebar
Oury grips
Raceface Ride XC X type cranks w/ BB
DMR V8 flat pedals
Avid Elixir 1 brakes (shifters, lines, calipers, rotors, etc)
Sram X9 shifters 3x9
Sram 970 Cassette
Sram 971 Chain
Sram X7 front derail
Sram X9 rear derail 2011
Mavic Crossride disc wheels 2010 flat spokes
WTB prowler MX race tire 2.35 front/rear with run flat liquids
Eaton EA50 Seatpost
Fizik saddle


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

My new 2012 One One 456 Evo.

Just finished this build on Sunday. May do a proper build/ride thread later, but here's a quick pic for now:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Did you figure out that Stinger issue?


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

eurospek said:


> ^ Did you figure out that Stinger issue?


Nope, too busy riding. 

Took it trail riding yesterday, then took it to the bike park today. Dirt jumps, pump tracks and a dual-slalom course. It was awesome on all of them. I may even dump my DJ bike. This was nearly as good at the park and way better to ride there and back.

I'll get to that stinger later.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, I have an old 2002 Raleigh hardtail, it currently has an 80mm Rockshox Judy II on it that came stock with the bike. I have been looking at forks with more travel but wasnt sure how much bigger I should go. I have read that you should only go 20mm over the factory size. I was looking at maybe a Rockshox fork with 140mm of travel, but I wasnt sure if this could potentially weaken my frame or cause any other damage. Let me know what you think, or if you have any recomendations.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

WillT19 said:


> Hey, I have an old 2002 Raleigh hardtail, it currently has an 80mm Rockshox Judy II on it that came stock with the bike. I have been looking at forks with more travel but wasnt sure how much bigger I should go. I have read that you should only go 20mm over the factory size. I was looking at maybe a Rockshox fork with 140mm of travel, but I wasnt sure if this could potentially weaken my frame or cause any other damage. Let me know what you think, or if you have any recomendations.


buy a new bike. don't waste your money on a new fork for a frame with olde school geometry


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

^ditto

geometry has changed a lot in 10 years


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted any pics... + I just wanted to show it off some more... nice looking bikes everyone. I'll never get rid of this bike, partly because I can't afford another frame and because I love it so much. Only thing more that I could ask for is a dropper seatpost and a softer spring...

Chico, CA:








Ogden, UT:








Pocatello, ID:









On-One Inbred 456 Summer Season (Lime Green)
Hope Pro2/Stans Flow
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 (Rear)
Specialized Purgatory 2.4 (Front)
Shimano SLX Drivetrain (2x9)
Avid BB7 185mm F/R
Rockshox Sektor 150 U-turn
On-One Cockpit
WTB Devo Saddle


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are some pics of mine from last weekend with new (since last pic) 60mm stem and Lizard Skins peaty grips:


----------



## lukeNZ (Dec 13, 2012)

*Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige*

Alfine8 on mavic EN521's
old pike teams


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

I love the alfine AM/HT. I have one on mine. No dangly bits to get smashed off by rocks on the trail or sliding off skinnys and such. AM/HT/IGH --- FTW!!


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi! I'm about to upgrade my XC bike and use as an AM bike, but i can't decide in some of the parts. 
Which one would be better? a Rock Shox Sektor RL Solo Air (2013) for 300euro or a Suntour Epicon X2 Rl R for about 220 euro? Both are 15mm thru axle.
The other thing is that i can't decide that a Shimano Deore (M596) brake would be enought for Am or not.
I don't know if my frame can handle a 150 mm fork but the geometry would be the same as an on one 456. (not the same but very similar) 
Could you help my a little bit for me? When my bike is complete i will post it up to this thread.


----------



## marnas (Nov 18, 2011)

Could you dell us more about the frame you already have? I believe it is not very wise to change the geometry of a frame which is designed for xc with longer fork. It could be dangerous – heat tube breaking.
Some frames, like cotic Bfe can take a fork from100mm to 160mm. So what is your frame?


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

it's not a popular worldwide frame, it's just a hungarian made alu frame with quite cheap things on it. I measure up some things in advance and write it down here. If the geo changing is really dangerous, i could put in the epicon (if i buy that) with a 120mm setup and when i get a better frame, for example a on-one 456 or something like that then i could switch back to 140mm. Could you recommend me some not so expensive frame? I try to change as many things on my bike as i can, cuz if a would change everything i could have rather buy a new bike. Now i have new wheels, stem, handlebar and i will buy new fork and brakes.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

here is the geomety

Head tube lenght : 150mm
Head angle: 71°
Effective top tube horizontal : 590mm
Seat angle: 73°
Seat tube lenght centre to top: 530mm
Chainstay lenght: 430mm
Standover height: 310mm


----------



## marnas (Nov 18, 2011)

ok. 71° for head angle is very common for xc. Am have less. A longer fork I believe will not give you what you expect for. In my opinion keep your money for an am frame. On one 456evo it is a very good choice for it's price.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks, then i won't force the 140mm fork until i get that frame.


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

*First Ride on the New ON-ONE 456C*

First ride on the new 456 Carbon frame, I built it up this week from the parts from a frame I broke a few months back. Only about 10 miles in the saddle so far, but the bike feels really fun and quick, even in the snow.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

^ nice bike  , i will buy this frame later when i will have money and a sektor fork (dual pos coil) so i can use my old frame until i get this. Thanks for the help everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a couple of better shots of my new On One 456 Evo:



















[Frame]
2012 On One 456 Evo
Raw Finish
18"

[Suspension]
2009 Rock Shox Pike 454 U-Turn Coil with x-firm spring

[Brakes]
Shimano SLX M675 brakes 
180mm Shimano Ice Tech front rotor
160mm Avid rear rotor

[Drivetrain]
Shimano SLX M676 10sp front derailleur
Shimano SLX M663 Shadow rear derailleur
Shimano SLX M665 dual ring crank 24/36T
Shimano SLX M670 10sp trigger shifters
Shimano XT M771 casette
SRAM PC1091R 10sp chain
Blackspire Stinger ISCG05 chainguide- not installed- this will take some fiddling
Diety Compound pedals

[Cockpit]
On One Smoothie Headset Black
Token lock-on grips
Nukeproof Zero 50mm Stem
Race Face Atlas Handlebar
Selle Italia X1 saddle
Woodman Deathgrip seatpost clamp, QR
Thomson Elite 410mm seatpost
x3 10mm black aluminum spacers

[Wheels]
Stans Flow wheelset
2.35" Maxxis High Rollers front and rear, tubeless


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Cotic Soul


----------



## danbasa (Dec 24, 2011)

*TransAM SS*

Transition TransAM SS


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

what seat is that on the Transition?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> what seat is that on the Transition?


I think its a DaBomb


----------



## danbasa (Dec 24, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> what seat is that on the Transition?


DaBomb DA SKULL 2.0


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I like it, but doesn't seem there's a dealer in the US ........ great bike!

edit: found it on Chain Reaction Cycles site..........cheap too.....may need to get me one!!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been collecting parts for this build for a while...

No real rides on it yet but should have some soon I hope. Probably going to be swapping out the stem in the next few days. Time to dial this puppy in!


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

boostin said:


> I've been collecting parts for this build for a while...
> 
> No real rides on it yet but should have some soon I hope. Probably going to be swapping out the stem in the next few days. Time to dial this puppy in!


Gorgeous chromag :thumbsup:


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

boostin said:


> I've been collecting parts for this build for a while...
> 
> No real rides on it yet but should have some soon I hope. Probably going to be swapping out the stem in the next few days. Time to dial this puppy in!


Boostin, nice rig!! Bring that whip west over the Cascades to ride here


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

You read my mind Playdead!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Updated pics of my 456 Evo, now with a dual-air Lyrik:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

150mm travel? What size is the frame?

Looking good!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually 160mm. Was going to go with 170, but that might of been a bit much. It's a 14" frame.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Seeing how huge a lyric looks on a 456 makes me want to see one with a totem. lol.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

svalgis said:


> 150mm travel? What size is the frame?
> 
> Looking good!


looks like the 14"


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Seeing how huge a lyric looks on a 456 makes me want to see one with a totem. lol.


I briefly thought about putting a Totem on it because that would be awesome, but it's really overkill for this bike. Plus 180mm of travel would make the bike slack as f*ck. The HA, according to the On One site, is like 65.7 with a 150mm fork (w/o sag)... idk what it would be with 180. Probably like 64.5 maybe? crazy lol :thumbsup:


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

the sacred seatpost got a matching counterpart in the front, now :ihih:


























and that's my girlfriends ragley blue pig x


----------



## tronracer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Vicious Cycles Metal Guru*

This has been my main XC since 05'.

Frame: 17" Vicious Cycles Metal Guru
Fork: Rock Shox SID XC 80mm
Brakes: V-brakes Avid Magnesium
Brake levers: Avid Ultimate
Cranks: Race Face
Front Derailleur: XTR
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
Pedals:Time Atac
Stem: Unknown
Handlebar: Easton CT2
Seatpost: Titanium something
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Bottom Bracket: Race Face titanium
Cassette: Shimano XTR 11-34
Headset: Chris King
Grips: Oury
Tires: ?
Wheels: XTR hubs laced to Mavic 517 red rims with 15/16 double butted (I built these wheels myself that's why there's 2 green nipples near the valve and I've never needed to true them)
Weight: unofficial about 23-24 lbs

I actually would like to sell this beast as I am more into triathlons these days...I have 2 other bikes and I'm more of a roadie. How much should I ask for it?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a pic of my bikes set up for what I love to do, which is fish. I don't usually put kickstands on my bikes, but its easier since my fishing spots don't have anything to lean it on.


----------



## bmbass (Apr 20, 2009)

Just finished my Blue Pig :thumbsup:


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

my Evil D.O.C.










I replaced my mob with the doc to be more trail friendly, and it has proven to be a fantastic upgrade. Perfect timing, too, since my local skatepark just closed down.

Still a little unsure of my 32/18 SS drivetrain. I'm riding it on east coast tech style trails with some respectable climbs, and I do have to push a bit which is annoying. Thinking about an easier ratio or eventually gear it up...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

meh, ain't done yet but the bones're there.
alfine may stay may not, but I wanna have some fun in the snow so for now...
specs: ewr owb, fox 36, 3.0 gazzaloddi on stiffee on hope front, ritchey motovader on 321 on alfine rear, Grimeca system 12's, easton stuff.


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

I finally got my bike all put together, I'm loving the rockshox revelation.

Got a lil dirty yesterday at sycamore, It passed it's initiation so I'm going to have to keep on putting it to the test!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

byknuts, great-looking ewr. Have been a big fan of those frames since the 90s.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

tronracer said:


> This has been my main XC since 05'.
> 
> Frame: 17" Vicious Cycles Metal Guru
> Fork: Rock Shox SID XC 80mm
> ...


someone didn't read the title of the thread before posting!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Shakester said:


> Just a pic of my bikes set up for what I love to do, which is fish. I don't usually put kickstands on my bikes, but its easier since my fishing spots don't have anything to lean it on.


Taking All Mountain a bit too literal!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> Taking All Mountain a bit too literal!


Nope. I'd take it off a drop.


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll get a better photo up.

2013 Transition Trans Am
2013 Fox Talas 36 (120/160)

Rides AMAZINGLY. Replaces a 2012 Santa Cruz Nomad.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

benk0 said:


> Rides AMAZINGLY. Replaces a 2012 Santa Cruz Nomad.


Curious, did you totally get away from FS and go HT then? What made you go that route?


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Curious, did you totally get away from FS and go HT then? What made you go that route?


The awesomeness that is the TransAM:thumbsup:


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> The awesomeness that is the TransAM:thumbsup:


You got it.

Slack HT. Steeper ST. Longer travel front end. I ride a 100mm hardtail singlespeed otherwise so the Nomad just really felt like "cheating" and "dull" in terms of trail-feel.

The Trans AM with that TALAS was a great choice for me.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

benk0 said:


> You got it.
> 
> Slack HT. Steeper ST. Longer travel front end. I ride a 100mm hardtail singlespeed otherwise so the Nomad just really felt like "cheating" and "dull" in terms of trail-feel.
> 
> The Trans AM with that TALAS was a great choice for me.


I'm getting fresh powder and mostly all new components on mine. Will post up when shes finished!


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> I'm getting fresh powder and mostly all new components on mine. Will post up when shes finished!


Mine went through powdercoat first as well... had to be black!


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Just bought a second hand Transam for 1000 shipped to me. Can't wait! I ride a 2011 enduro that is all Cadillac 'ed out so it will be a nice change of pace.

Pike U-turn air 140mm, Transition revolution 32 wheels, Saint drivetrain, Elixir CR brakes.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> Just bought a second hand Transam for 1000 shipped to me. Can't wait! I ride a 2011 enduro that is all Cadillac 'ed out so it will be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Pike U-turn air 140mm, Transition revolution 32 wheels, Saint drivetrain, Elixir CR brakes.


Nice! You'll love it man. :thumbsup:


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

just finished her up


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

The new Ragley Marley. First ride. Loving the simplicity of a 1x10 hardtail. Nice chang of pace from the full susp rig.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! Shorten that chain though.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> just finished her up


That diamondback frame looks so sad laying on the ground, and yet the Yelli looks so damn good.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

svalgis said:


> Nice! Shorten that chain though.


Thank you. And yea its on the to do list


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Some Cali winter shots & 1.5 headtube detail.

Added an Easton DH stem and Stylo OCT cranks. 

Up next is adding the Formula brakes I've had sitting around. The problem is, the Hayes Nines that are almost 10 years old have been flawless :thumbsup: So it's hard to move to a new brake on a winter focused bike.

P


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr.P said:


> Some Cali winter shots & 1.5 headtube detail.
> 
> Added an Easton DH stem and Stylo OCT cranks.
> 
> ...


is that an mmmbop? awesome bike that they don't make anymore....


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr.P said:


> Up next is adding the Formula brakes I've had sitting around.
> P


Don't do it! You'll miss the Hayes when something breaks (and it will)...


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

some updates to the Ragley Blue Pig, I love this bike but thinking about going to a carbon On One 456 evo to lose some weight.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I really wanted to love the new honzo but the color scheme was just too ugly.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> I really wanted to love the new honzo but the color scheme was just too ugly.


Coming from the blue 2012 color, I felt the same way at first, but the retro color scheme has really grown on me.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

:madman:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Alex31 said:


> A few upgrades...


That looks like a really heavy hardtail...


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

stiingya said:


> That looks like a really heavy hardtail...


lol and it must have a 1000lb spring on there to make it a hardtail


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL,,,

Riding is never fun...:madman:


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

that hardtail looks flexy


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Think you misclicked the thread mate.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry all wrong thread...was meant to go into AM thread...removing now


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

I just finished building this up.


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

just finished this:

2011 norco charger.
140mm tapered RS sektor. canecreek 44/39.8 conversion cup
black flags, 1x9 (for now), sram truvativ usual stuff, hayes stroker trail 203/180


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

*Trying to get my 5 posts in...*

I've got a stock Cannondale trail sl2 26" as my main bike and a Cannondale F5 as a back-up. I also have a really cool pic ...not of the bike but what my bikes front chain ring did to my leg about a month ago. Enjoy!!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

FoamyDog said:


> I've got a stock Cannondale trail sl2 26" as my main bike and a Cannondale F5 as a back-up. I also have a really cool pic ...not of the bike but what my bikes front chain ring did to my leg about a month ago. Enjoy!!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

That is quite a cut my friend. I have scars on my leg from my gears as well not as pretty as yours but have scars now.

Anyways I have a question I need help with. Still running my stock cane creek headset loose caged bearing on my 2010 hardrock build. Running a 2012 rockshox recon solo air set to 5" travel. Suspension leaves a little to be desired as it is only turn key lockout. My question is should. Upgrade to a cane creek s-8, forty series or should I upgrade my fork with a argyle motion control damper with low speed compression dampening and flood gate adjustment. Just not sure how much abuse stock headset will take


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

bloody hell!
i bet this caused by front chainring without rockring?


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

FoamyDog said:


> I've got a stock Cannondale trail sl2 26" as my main bike and a Cannondale F5 as a back-up. I also have a really cool pic ...not of the bike but what my bikes front chain ring did to my leg about a month ago. Enjoy!!


Damn dude I've had a few chain ring tattoos but yours a chain ring incision! Hope you've got it treated properly.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

shreddin22 said:


> That is quite a cut my friend. I have scars on my leg from my gears as well not as pretty as yours but have scars now.
> 
> Anyways I have a question I need help with. Still running my stock cane creek headset loose caged bearing on my 2010 hardrock build. Running a 2012 rockshox recon solo air set to 5" travel. Suspension leaves a little to be desired as it is only turn key lockout. My question is should. Upgrade to a cane creek s-8, forty series or should I upgrade my fork with a argyle motion control damper with low speed compression dampening and flood gate adjustment. Just not sure how much abuse stock headset will take


Hey shreddin22, I'm not the best guy to be asking about full suspension bikes yet. I'm in the market to buy one currently but if you need help about the best E.R.'s in the D.C. Metro area, hit me up


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

Millfox said:


> Damn dude I've had a few chain ring tattoos but yours a chain ring incision! Hope you've got it treated properly.


Yeah Millfox, I've reviewed the wreck in my head over and over and still can't figure out how I managed to do this much damage either. I, too, have had plenty of chain ring tat's but nothing like this. 25 stitches outside, 18 inside and because it was so deep it ended up getting infected so I spent 4 days in the hospital and almost 9k in MEDICAL BILLS! Of course, I'm one of the millions of uninsured so I'll be paying on this long after the bike is gone. Oh well, the price you pay to do the things you love. Just gotta write it off...and keep riding!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

shreddin22 said:


> Anyways I have a question I need help with. Still running my stock cane creek headset loose caged bearing on my 2010 hardrock build. Running a 2012 rockshox recon solo air set to 5" travel. Suspension leaves a little to be desired as it is only turn key lockout. My question is should. Upgrade to a cane creek s-8, forty series or should I upgrade my fork with a argyle motion control damper with low speed compression dampening and flood gate adjustment. Just not sure how much abuse stock headset will take


If your headset isnt ticking or indexing then it's working as well as a pricier headset.

The Argyle Moco will make a huge difference. Be sure to check the levels of oil in the damper when you replace the cartridge.

For now if you're having issues with the fork blowing through it's travel you can play around with adding oil on top of the air piston to make the fork more progressive. RS has moved away from oil on the spring side of their forks but it's still a good trick to make a linear feeling air fork more progressive. Not a replacement for good damping but something that could help in the meantime if you're on a budget.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

Map204 said:


>


Nice work, huh!  Plus 4 days in hospital = 9K I must pay. Damn, it's too bad ObamaCare isn't here yet.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

d.n.s said:


> bloody hell!
> i bet this caused by front chainring without rockring?


I don't know what a "rockring" is but I'm guessing it would have helped prevent gashing my leg to the bone  It's funny, I just checked my other bikes and my cheap-o GT hybrid is the only one that does have a "rockring" on it and that bike is only used for commuter/road riding so it's a waste. None of the "mountain" bikes I've seen have a rockring on them. The only good thing about this accident it made me get off my ass and finally go buy a helmet. I've been riding for over 30 years (20 hardcore) and I kept telling my family/friends I had never really gotten hurt riding and I would get a helmet.....eventually. Well, eventually is here with a vengeance and even though I hate helmets, I really hate being a drain bramaged idiot more (although my girlfriend doubts there would be much difference even if I got in an accident w/out a helmet) Be safe d.n.s.and happy trails to you.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

I just did a fork service to extend it from 100mm to 120mm. And changed the fork fluid viscosity to a 10 weight instead of 5 weight. 127ml in the damper side. I think I will go with the moco upgrade and worry about the headset after that. Those are the only 2 other things my bike needs and I am all done buying stuff


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

I figured the argyle is the damper to use as it offers adjustment. And the argyle is the only other fork that has steel upper tubes. I have heard I can't use the dampers from the aluminum rockshox


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

*Drop Ship Pimp2*

Haven't been on here for a while, see the threads changed title  see the lighterweight rides cropping up. And a springer 

To balance out karma and the lighter things, dug out some of my Atomlab Pimp2, granted it's a bit more downhill than All Mountain in this set up, i will find the geared photos from racing Fort William (they made us ride up so thats All Mountain)

Anyway, a blind race run, none of us knew what was ahead (apart from locals) i built up expecting to roll off the heli and straight down the steeper boulder face of Glencoe mountain to meet up with the downhill racetrack lower down. I went for steep riding and mech ripping rocks, so burly will survive intact.

Glencoe is close to Fort William in Scotland, it's shorter than the WC track but more technical and more of a mech ripper.
Atomlab Pimp2
Zocchi 66rv 07 with top caps removed for frame clearance when crashing.
Brakes and wheels donated from same 07 SXtrail as the fork.
Hone cranks
GamutUSA Bash ring and Saint chain ring 36t
DMR V8 pedals
Spank stem and Spike 777 bars
Thomson seatpost and Pimp Gusset saddle
Continental Rain King tyres


----------



## AMSB-66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice Setup!!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Ace. said:


> Haven't been on here for a while, see the threads changed title  see the lighterweight rides cropping up. And a springer
> 
> To balance out karma and the lighter things, dug out some of my Atomlab Pimp2, granted it's a bit more downhill than All Mountain in this set up, i will find the geared photos from racing Fort William (they made us ride up so thats All Mountain)
> 
> ...


Nice setup


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Will have a sort out on the computer and find more.

Expect some action from Superfly and Charge and Spesh to come, all with 6" travel up front


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

New to me yelli screamy. Slx shifters and crank. Xt fd, rd, and brakes. Manitou tower pro 120 fork with xx spring, Wtb tcs trail 29 wheels

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

New On One Inbred build. The frame is rough, I just built it to test ride after some weld work and before powdercoat. 27.5lbs as she sits. Build thread here: https://forums.mtbr.com/one/second-chance-old-frame-custom-inbred-build-photo-heavy-833607.html


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Awesome bike and love the welding job he did on the frame. Also love that steel welding bench!!!!!


----------



## Killo (May 29, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

killo wow thats pretty. what frame, it looks like tons of fun? ti spring in the bomber?


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

The first variation on my Atomlab Pimp2.

The mech hanger/chain tugs don't/didn't come with the frame so ran single speed for a while.
Some different things from the other photos.
Hope M4 mono's 160r 180f
05 Zocchi Z1 FR2 fork set out to 150mm travel, Took it to see Tim Flooks of TF Tuned, he had a poke and hit it with a hammer, dropped in a single firm Manitou spring over the harder dual zocchi springs.

An action shot, at Glencoe, i managed to do a few extra riders in the final 100m sprint through the bog filled with wheel swallowing holes.


----------



## Killo (May 29, 2012)

Steineken said:


> killo wow thats pretty. what frame, it looks like tons of fun? ti spring in the bomber?


The frame is a Commençal Ramones CRMO 2012, a stock spring in the Mz Allmountain2 ETA 150mm (soooo f****n smooth)

And yes, TONS OF TRAIL FUN!!


----------



## GeauxTime9 (Jan 23, 2013)

These bikes look great!


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

killo that a killer bike man! nice nice!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeans! WTF?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Thinking about the new Diamondback Mason, looks pretty sick!!


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

DM the masonl ooks like allot of fun and is a good value with the specs it comes with, i wanted one but couldnt wait... I pulled the trigger on a paradox instead and love it, such a playfull bike. i love the banshee but am interested to hear some feedback on the mason if you go that route.


----------



## Shiftfaced (Jan 23, 2013)

This is like....The BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

Some slightly better shots of the new Trans Am... and my other ride (SS 29'er)... and the trail pup.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Benk love the all black, sweet ride

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N1kk0 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Here's mine...*

Wow, love this thread. I thought I was a weirdo for having a 42mm seat stem on my stumpy little STP but it seems I'm not entirely on my own.

I love the way it rides......plus it's all I have right now haha.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*New and improved*

Got the frame back from a lbs that does powdercoating. Along with some upgrades. 






View attachment 766755


Wish I could enjoy it but the trails in OH are a sloppy mess. Can't wait til spring...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Here's the same On One Inbred I posted before...


----------



## mertix (Dec 22, 2011)

Dartmoor Hornet 16"
Fox Racing Shox 32 Float 140 RL 2011
SLX 675 Trail disc brake
KCNC Bear Arm Stem
KCNC spacers
Deore shifters
Saint pedals.
KCNC cable ends
Renthal fatbar 720mm
XT RT81 rotors 180mm
WH-M778 XT wheelset
MAXXIS ICON rear SCWALBE NOBBY NIC front
SLX 660 crank
SLX M662 Shadow
SMP saddle


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

IonicRipper said:


> Here's mine. Used for a lot of other stuff.
> Frame: medium 2004 Norco Sasquatch
> Fork: Dirt Jumper III w/ 130mm damping (i know its not really an AM fork but like i said, i use it for a lot of other stuff.)
> Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 w/ 8" rotors
> ...


I love this. Best one I ever saw, seriously


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

ride the biscuit said:


> my Evil D.O.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Ok, well, that whole single speed thing didnt last too long 









its a 6 speed drivetrain so it would fit on a hope pro 2 single speed hub. I used 10 speed mech. I do believe the wheel is much nicer having the equal spoke tension that the SS hub provides


----------



## phrac (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi guys,

Been absent from biking for a couple of years and getting back into it. Just finishing up this build, still waiting on wheels and cassette. Not all top of the line components but should be a sweet bike when its done and I can upgrade the weak links as I go.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

phrac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been absent from biking for a couple of years and getting back into it. Just finishing up this build, still waiting on wheels and cassette. Not all top of the line components but should be a sweet bike when its done and I can upgrade the weak links as I go.


What weak links?


----------



## phrac (Apr 12, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> What weak links?


Mostly the brakes. They are elixir 3s and most of the reviews I have read have not been too favorable, but I thought that for $120 for the complete set it was worth a try. We'll see how they work soon enough.


----------



## phrac (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice bike! How do you like it? I was debating between this and the surge but ultimately went with the surge for the adjustable dropouts and replaceable derailleur hanger.



LowLow said:


> Here's mine!


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

phrac said:


> Nice bike! How do you like it? I was debating between this and the surge but ultimately went with the surge for the adjustable dropouts and replaceable derailleur hanger.


Thanks! I've only been on a few rides with it, but I like it a lot so far. I think I'll eventually drop the fork from 160mm to 150mm to make it a bit more snappy, and I'm not sure if I'll be able to stick to running a 1x9 set up long-term. But I haven't ridden a hard tail in years, and I'm surprised at how much fun it is. I think the steel frame combined with the fatter tires and tubeless set up take the edge off just the right amount.

Congrats on your bike! The Surge looks sweet!


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

Berkley said:


> New On One Inbred build. The frame is rough, I just built it to test ride after some weld work and before powdercoat. 27.5lbs as she sits. Build thread here: https://forums.mtbr.com/one/second-chance-old-frame-custom-inbred-build-photo-heavy-833607.html


You did an incredible job on that!! LOVE the color too..what a sweet ride, enjoy it man.


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

2011 Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Bit of Curtis action from the UK,

Quite sure i haven't seen any Curtis bikes in this thread, handmade in steel in the UK, they did a job lot for CRC a while back, all off the peg sizing, but all others have a degree of rider input into the geo angles and sizing. The rider input bikes also have unique serial numbers, mostly initials of the rider/owner.

This one was made for DH ripping and was a prototype model, the finished bike (i never saw that, it had some angle tweeks and the headtube was altered for the fork crown clearance) this bike was mostly seen scaring the crap out of 8" DH bikes as it overtook them


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Bit more Curtis.

The white one was Andy Paynes, and i belive that frame is still with Curtis as it was a working test prototype, going by the 08AP serial number that must be from 2008 (when the frame became a frame) although the photo may be 2009 at the UK Bike park.

Next we have the Yellow Curtis, again made to rider requirements and a variation on Andys frame, this was made for Ash Brown who was/is riding for Curtis and is around 2010. This had a bit more attention to detail being a team riders bike.

Was going to drop a link in but seems the website is down, however the rumour is they are doing the bespoke bristol bike show (Brit version of NAHMBs) and showing a AM 29er.


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

Are any of you racing your AM Hardtails? Since building my 456 Evo, I find that I'm just not riding my FS bike at all. I just like the hardtail better. The FS is likely faster and "better" overall, but something about the hardtail just suits me. Maybe it's my BMX background. I'm looking at getting rid of the FS altogether. My only reluctance comes from the fact thatim planning on racing some enduros this year.

Anybody running enduros on a hardtail?

Oh, and..


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

I mostly do DH on mine, some of us will race anything anywhere.

Hardtails still mostly tied in with XC racing, but a handfull of riders do the Gravity Enduro races over here on hardtail(xc route with timed DH special stages), the 12-24 hour xc enduros have a high HT turnout, and depending on conditions (amount of mud) then the rigid SS tailers do allright.

The whole hardtail thing is kind of looked down on over here and licenced racing for BC/UCI points puts you in age groups, so in a DH race you will be riding with the big hit bikes. Some events do a side line (no points because no official class) Hardtail class which can be rowdy at times  no age or gender splits just be on a HT and your in HT or you can join your age related class if you wish.

The ultimate event to go Hardtail in over here is the 6 hour Downhill enduro that's held at Fort William on the WC track, if you can survive that your doing allright. It's of course faster and maybe a bit nicer on a susser, but no where near as much fun. So far highest placed HT in that event is 4th overall, to contend for the HT podium you must be knocking out at least 10 back to back runs in 6 hours, to contend for the HT win do 12 runs.

Down to rider in the end and what you have to race on, if hardtails all you got, tweek the set up to match the event and go race.

On-one's are popular over here because they are cheap, well made, take a beating and with a good fork (like yours 309) and sensible part choice can go from xc to dh with a change of wheels and rubber.


----------



## skogsmulle101 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ragley Piglet*









2011 piglet frame
Sektor RL 2012 - crank Brothers headset
Zee cranks with XT BB
Plasma device Superstar
Superstar tech nano flats pedals
Avid Elixir R rear 160mm & 5 front 185mm
Stans Flow wheelset Evolution hubs
Bontrager rubber
truativ 50mm stem
Octane 770mm Chem handlebar
Shimano 10 sp cassette
Sram X7 rear
X5 shifter
Specialized seatpost
Team exclusive saddle (dont remember brand)


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

Been a while since I've posted here. I've been riding a Jamis Dakar XLT for the longest time. About a month ago the swing arm snapped for the 2nd time. I finally got fed up with having something so fragile so I bought a used Banshee Scirocco frame and transferred my components over. I'm still waiting for a new derailleur hanger to come in as the current one was bent.

I've never owned a hardtail frame before, so it'll be a new experience. Anyway, here's a picture as it sits now.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Wow I really really like that banshee Scirocco


----------



## Isis01 (Jan 15, 2012)

nice to see another Ragley


----------



## orchie77 (Feb 2, 2013)

well,im new to all this and i need to create a new thread to ask my question lol but i have a gt aggressor xc3,stock,no brakes(major issue)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome bikes in here!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

309 said:


> Are any of you racing your AM Hardtails? Since building my 456 Evo, I find that I'm just not riding my FS bike at all. I just like the hardtail better. The FS is likely faster and "better" overall, but something about the hardtail just suits me. Maybe it's my BMX background. I'm looking at getting rid of the FS altogether. My only reluctance comes from the fact thatim planning on racing some enduros this year.
> 
> Anybody running enduros on a hardtail?
> 
> Oh, and..


I have done some racing on mine. I have not been very successfull in terms of elapsed time. I did the Paris Mtn Enduro last year and had no less than 3 flats in the timed sections. I don't want to go tubeless but I am thinking that for enduro type racing this may be necessary. Also, my rig weighs 33lbs with the dropper post and a 32t front ring. Bad combo, I think. Next year I will try a DH tube and a 36t ring for some more oomph. 
I have also done some time trial races (less than a 25 minute lap XC trail) and that has been fine. The bike is too heavy for explosive sprints but I still come in the top 3rd of participants. 
Racing these bikes is not the point. I feel like these AM/FR HT's are skill bikes. All out speed is not easy to come by IMO. The 29er versions of us MAY change that. We'll see...


----------



## B4Buster (Feb 13, 2013)

2009 Norco Katmandu
-Truvativ Blaze Cranks(stock)
-100mm sr suntour forks(stock)
-Sram x-4 rear deraileur
-Sun Ringle Singletrack rims(front and rear)
-stock norco seat
-stock norco grips
-gusset pedals
-El Norte Titec Stem
-Avid juicy 3's(front and rear)
-Michelin Tires(Kendas are in the pic, those are the old tires)
This frame can always handle what I ride, it works fairly well:thumbsup:


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Great bikes all around. Sub'd


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Still rummaging around for photos, all spread out over memory sticks and a couple of computers.
Be some more Atomlab action to come, seem to have lost the clean Superfly photos.... be hiding somewhere.

Anyway, after starting out racing on a Spesh P2 i moved to steel in 2008 (never looked back steel for me) at the time i sort of bought a Cotic Bfe, but the shipment came in late, and Cy had a whole batch cosmetic QC issue so wouldn't release any frames, i couldn't wait and had a refund. So i owned but never had a Cotic for a brief period  but have not been able to revist the Bfe again, the moment has passed, maybe.
So i found a secondhand Charge Blender frame, and built it up just in time for the first DH enduro on the Fort William world cup track back in 2008 sanko steel DB tubes, really slack angles, mine was a first gen model...going from memory (may be wrong) head angle was around 65.5o and seat angle was around 64.5o later frames had the angles altered +.5o or +1o the steel had slightly slacker angles than the Ti frames the change i think in angles made both framesets the same. Rear tyre clearance was tight, could just squeeze a Maxxis 2.5 or anyother brands 2.35 which was fine when dry and dusty and you didn't whack the rim out of true. When it was wet 2.1 or 2.2 spikes unless you fancied the bike just grinding to a halt with a mud plugged rear end.

Absolute chore to ride uphill, turned out to be a touch nervous on high speed flatish downhills, really needed a Pike fork up front with U-turn to make it more bearable for AM riding.......but.....point it down a steep techy twisty track, steeper the better and it came alive, get air and it landed like a cat. Didn't enjoy it at Fort William, i would love to to try one down Champery, in the end after a year i moved on to Superfly as the Blender was too much hard work for me and it was sold on.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like I'm back in the AM hardtail game. 
















Frame: 2013 Transition TransAm medium frame
Fork: 2011 Marzocchi 55RV 160mm tapered
Headset: Cane Creek 40 lower, 10 upper.
Crankset: Raceface Turbine Bash-36-24
Chainguide: E13drs I think?
Pedals: Forte Convert
Brakes: Shimano SLX m675 203mm Icetech rotors
Wheelset: Stans Flow Rims - SLX centerlock hubs - Red spoke nipples - double butted wheelsmith spokes
tires: WTB dissent 2.3 TCS (tubeless)
Stem: Black Market something or other
Bars: Renthal Fatbar 25mm height, cut to 750mm
Grips: ODI rogue
Cassette: Sram pc970 11-34
Chain: Sram pc991 hollowpin
Derailleurs and shifters: Sram X7
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper classic 3 position seatpost
Saddle: Koobi AU enduro saddle

Haven't weighed it yet, but it's no lightweight. But since the only other bike I own is a 40lb freeride rig, 33-34lbs feels light enough for sure.


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

After 2 months of collecting parts, it's done finally


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

tkh89 said:


> After 2 months of collecting parts, it's done finally


I love it!!! im about to build on up basically the same.... whats your parts list?


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

There you go...

Frame: 2013 Santa Cruz Chameleon (Medium)
Fork: 2012 Fox Van 160mm tapered
Headset: Chris King InSet
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Bars: Funn Fat Boy
Grips: ODI Cross Trainer
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Selle Italia C2
Wheelset: Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs + ZTR Flow rims
Tires: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Pedals: Unknown brand from my brother

The rest are all 2013 Shimano SLX groupset


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Frame: 2012 FireEye ShortFuse 380
Fork: Surly Instigator 
Headset: Aest sealed bearing
Stem: Hussefelt 40mm
Bars: Hussefelt 700
Grips: WTB Weirwolf
Seatpost: Origin 8
Saddle: Ritchey Vector
Wheelset: Sun MTX 33's Laced to Shimano SLX Centerlocks
Tires: Nevegal up front Velociraptor in the back
Pedals: Wellgo B-67


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mace350 said:


> 2012 FireEye ShortFuse 380


That bike looks like much fun waiting to happen; good job, man -
Colin


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

colin1 said:


> That bike looks like much fun waiting to happen; good job, man -
> Colin


Thanks, can't wait to hit the trail...


----------



## bustedbones (Feb 18, 2013)

*first bike build*

• 2001 schwinn homegrown frame
• Marzocchi 130 mm Z1 FR forks
• SRAM PC951 chain 
• Avid BB5 Brakes 
• SRAM X.9 Front Der.
• SRAM X.9 Rear Der. 
• M590 175mm 2pc Crankset w.BB 
• Raceface Strafe Lock on Grips 
• SRAM PG980 cassette
• Avid FR5 brake lever set 
• SRAM X.9 Med cage rear derailuer
• mixed matched wheelset... lol
frame has no disc brake caliper mounts so I found a pretty cool adapter made by a2z. works great.
first bike build and I did it on a tight budget

added a couple older pics before I picked up the z1 forks and before I banged it up riding the piss out of it.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## bustedbones (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks. this bike has taken me some cool places. looking foreword towards the new season.


----------



## Mhaskins (Feb 17, 2013)

06 sinister ridge 
06 marz z1 fr sl
Band new deore m596 brakes 203f 160r 
Sram X7 2x9 
Raceface evolve dh cranks w E. 13 bash and a 2x guide 
Sunringle singletrack rims w deore xt hubs
Protaper bars and rf diabolus stem


----------



## bustedbones (Feb 18, 2013)

awesome to see hardtail riders. I have a couple friends that ride some custom hardtails made by bombus bikes but besides that I rarely see any hardtails these days. keep postin cause I dig em.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I believe I'm done with the bike, maybe some titanium Jagwire and a matching Hope rear QR in the near future


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

That will be a sick bike when it's all done, make sure you post up some pictures! 

your seatpost is backwards btw...


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Killo said:


> Mine


darth vader theme suddenly started playing in my head... damn i love this bike!


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter edition:

On One 456 16" Raw
RockShox Sector Coil R 150mm
FSA Orbit XL / Truvativ Holzfeller / RaceFace Evolve AM / Odi O
Controlltech Team / WTB Rocket V
Shimano SLX 32/15 SS / Wellgo MG-1
Nuke Proof Generator / Mavic EN521 / DT Comp / Schwalbe Ice Spiker
Avid Elixir 5

MG-1 -> Time Atac XS
Ice Spikers -> Racing Ralfs 2.25 or Ardents 2.25


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

My AM rig...


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn this thread is inspiring. 

What do you guys think of a Kona Shred frame as the basis for an AMHT setup?

The head angle is 67 with a 120mm fork. Seat angle is 72.5. How much would the HA change with a 140mm fork?

The same angles on a BMC full susser I've recently ordered are 66.5/73.5 for comparison, so fairly similar.

Basically I want to keep the BMC fairly stock but have a AMHT to make look pimping as well as thrash about on.

I've been d!cking around on a DJ bike for the past few years that Frankenstein would be proud of  

Love this thread btw!

edit : My other option is getting a on-one frame and starting from scratch. I'm not as confident about that though. Swapping out the forks and other simple things are no problem for me, starting from a bare frame is daunting.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

archer22 said:


> My AM rig...


I like this. I kind of want a steel frame. What's the frame model? This seems to be a well thought out build.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Map204 said:


> I like this. I kind of want a steel frame. What's the frame model? This seems to be a well thought out build.


Hi Map204... thanks for the compliment...

The frame was an old school Bridgestone mtb... Lugged Tange chromoly tubings Japan made that was released early 90's... It's no longer available in the market today...


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Just finished a ride. My Giant XTC1. Love this bike.


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

@ DarkBinLaden, How you like the Sektor? I been thinking about getting one but haven't seen alot of reviews.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

archer22 said:


> The frame was an old school Bridgestone mtb... Lugged Tange chromoly tubings Japan made that was released early 90's... It's no longer available in the market today...


How's the handling on that? Cant imagine it's designed for much more than 63 or 80mm of suspension and that looks like a 130-140mm fork on there. Rad lines but really high bottom bracket.



trane0605 said:


> @ DarkBinLaden, How you like the Sektor? I been thinking about getting one but haven't seen alot of reviews.


Sektors for all intents and purposes are Pikes with power bulge lowers. Great mid-price fork. I picked up a Sektor on clearance and lowered it to 100mm on my DJ bike - buttery smooth and really easy to tune. Lighter than a Tora (or XC32 nowadays) with better damping, not as light or complicated as a Revelation. Super easy to work on if you are interested in servicing the fork yourself.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

GTscoob said:


> How's the handling on that? Cant imagine it's designed for much more than 63 or 80mm of suspension and that looks like a 130-140mm fork on there. Rad lines but really high bottom bracket.


It handles perfectly..

It's actually a 140mm travel..

1st and 2nd pic..Chainstays still levelled/ parallel to the ground..

3rd and 4th pic is the headtube angle side by side with my AM fulsus kinesis a650.. They both have 140mm Epicon..


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Ben, you mean) I'm just complete my bike and take a 30km ride without any extreme. But in -10 Celsius degrees It works very good on little snowy bumps, more good that my rs Reba dual air in such conditions. Sorry for my English)


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Archer22-

Is the rear caliper bolted (with an adapter) to the rear rack mounts? Regardless, is the adapter home made, and how does it perform?

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matiasmere (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

jten9 said:


> Archer22-
> 
> Is the rear caliper bolted (with an adapter) to the rear rack mounts? Regardless, is the adapter home made, and how does it perform?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


Yes. Exactly. It was bolted to the rear rack mounts.

It is homemade and i did it personally. Fabricating the adapters is actually a trial and error process, co'z you have to allign the rotors and calipers properly.. in order to achieve it, i started with a plastic made from an old monoblock chair that was broken.. Plastic is easier to grind and drill.. Once you achieve the perfect allignment.. then it's time to trace the plastic using 1/4 inch thick solid steel...

The adapters are holding up excellently.... on a scale of 1-10.. 10 being the highest.. i would rate it at 10..


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

*my '05 GT Ruckus Three Point Zero HardTail*







:thumbsup:

Pix: fixing the breaks

Frame: '05 GT Ruckus 3.0 (size 17" medium)
Fork: MOB Titon (120 mm travel)
Handle Bar: La Bici DH (740 mm length)
Grips: Da Bomb
Stem: UNO (50 mm length)
HeadSet: INFINITY (sealed bearings)
Saddle: DDK Saddle
Seat Post: GT seat post with GTS Clamp
Cranks: Shimano Deore (170 mm crank arm length)
Pedals: Exustar Flats (sealed bearings)
FR Derailleur: Shimano Hone
R Derailleur: Shimano Acera
Cassette: Shimano Deore (11-32) with Shimano HGX chain
Break set-up: Shimano non series hydraulic breaks with 6" rotors
Shifters: Shimano Acera
Tires: Panaracer Swoop 26 x 2.1's 
Wheelset: ALEX rims (36 holes), Shimano hubs

This Bike has taken me to a lot of places, mountains and trails. Reliable rig I might add.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

I am diggin' the RETRO bike stand you're using to work on your bike. Works for me!! )


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

FoamyDog said:


> I am diggin' the RETRO bike stand you're using to work on your bike. Works for me!! )


LOL... That "RETRO bike stand" is really for hanging washed clothes... i just use it because it elevates my bike, making it easy to work on.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

Whatever works, Love it!


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

ianreyes0206 said:


> View attachment 775932
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pix: fixing the breaks
> ...


Thats definately in South east Asia somewhere right hahas? Hello from Singapore btw


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

FoamyDog said:


> Whatever works, Love it!


Yep, Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Thats definately in South east Asia somewhere right hahas? Hello from Singapore btw


You're right :yesnod:, i'm from the PHILIPPINES. All the pinoy bikers from the Philippines would like to say HI! :cornut:


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

cool bike, devinci are nice Canadian manufactured bikes so these days its becoming unique as many companies are moving production to Taiwan. hows that seatpost, does it work well or more just something strange to look at?


----------



## Stuntpilot (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my On-One..







The Reba will be replaced soon!


----------



## eddieshowcase (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's another on-one! Running it with the REBA in 120mm mode.


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

ianreyes0206 said:


> You're right :yesnod:, i'm from the PHILIPPINES. All the pinoy bikers from the Philippines would like to say HI! :cornut:


Love the Powder Blue color/rig setup. Nice components and good to see you taking good care of your baby. I'll bet you've got some good riding there in the Philippines. Just waiting for the weather to break in the next month or so here in the D.C. area. I can't wait to do some upgrades on my bike here soon


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

*My Gary Fisher Piranha*

My Gary Fisher Piranha set up for all mountain. 1x10 should have a Fox Float 120 coming in next week


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

@Foamydog,

Good riding, scenery and weather over here.


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

FoamyDog said:


> Love the Powder Blue color/rig setup. Nice components and good to see you taking good care of your baby. I'll bet you've got some good riding there in the Philippines. Just waiting for the weather to break in the next month or so here in the D.C. area. I can't wait to do some upgrades on my bike here soon


Thanks. i really try to fix my ride as long as i can to cut the trips and costs from our LBS and at the same time learn how different bike components work. yep, you're right, we got lots of mountains here that has lots of roots, ruts and rock beds that'll surely make you grin as you run over them, trail riding is fun here, its only the hot weather that really sucks though. if given a chance, i would like to travel and ride in different countries. good luck on upgrading your bike, BTW, i just heard news that SHIMANO will be releasing a new Deore group set, a 2014 model, but it will be released second quarter of this year. i heard that it has similarities with the SLX group set.:thumbsup:


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

here is my mutt: Raleigh m50dx, Epicon forks 140mm, 1x8 setup with bash. This bike was put together completely with used parts from 4 different bikes after i broke a rockhopper fsr frame. Its a cheapo frame but its a blast to ride! The dog is a purebred


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice Raleigh, I have a 2002 M60 that I've been working on... I'd post some pictures but I dont know how.


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, i dont know what year my frame is. Im really surprised how capable this bike is, it can climb steep climbs, it can handle technical steep downhills, and smaller drops. To post a picture you have to click where it says "go advanced" and upload it, itll work even if your using a mobile device


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

2002 Raleigh M60...


----------



## mathieusaintjean (Apr 27, 2010)

Still!


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

drj85 said:


> Thanks, i dont know what year my frame is. Im really surprised how capable this bike is, it can climb steep climbs, it can handle technical steep downhills, and smaller drops. To post a picture you have to click where it says "go advanced" and upload it, itll work even if your using a mobile device


My first real mountain bike was a Raleigh M400...no other bike climbs like that one did. Turned so many heads as I passed them on the steeps.


----------



## Nargs11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Need to get one of these asap


----------



## XHARDLUCKRACINGX (Dec 8, 2012)

FoamyDog said:


> I've got a stock Cannondale trail sl2 26" as my main bike and a Cannondale F5 as a back-up. I also have a really cool pic ...not of the bike but what my bikes front chain ring did to my leg about a month ago. Enjoy!!


That's why I always wear shin gaurds ouch man


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

drj85 said:


> here is my mutt: Raleigh m50dx, Epicon forks 140mm, 1x8 setup with bash.


My first "real" mountain bike was a Raleigh, so I <3 your ride but, man, that looks like a headtube just waitin' to snap. What was that bike's original travel?


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

eddieshowcase said:


> Here's another on-one! Running it with the REBA in 120mm mode.
> 
> View attachment 776513


How do you like your inbred? Does it handle quick downhills well and can it take some abuse? I ask because On-One has it as more of a XC bike. I am wanting to get one though.


----------



## CE_Aspen (Mar 6, 2013)

*Kona Shred*



PaulClift said:


> Damn this thread is inspiring.
> 
> What do you guys think of a Kona Shred frame as the basis for an AMHT setup?
> 
> ...


2010 Kona Shred with Fox 32 Talas 150 (from my Giant Reign0 which I upgraded to Fox 36 Talas 180). Need to upgrade brakes & drivetrain next. For now I mostly use it for commuting (hence the silly fenders & lock). Early spring when mtb trails are still snow/mud, commute home sees a lot of fun detours! For now I tend to keep the seat up for commuting & preference for wheelie position. I'll probably go 2x10 X9 with Avid Elixers from the Giant Reign0 (which I am upgrading to Hayes Stroker Trails).


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

Danielrg_usa said:


> How do you like your inbred? Does it handle quick downhills well and can it take some abuse? I ask because On-One has it as more of a XC bike. I am wanting to get one though.


I am wondering the same thing, and dont know how to decide whether the 456 Evo or the Inbred would be a better choice. Is the new inbred just the old 456 and the Evo replaces the 456 or are they completely different?


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

CE_Aspen said:


> 2010 Kona Shred with Fox 32 Talas 150 (from my Giant Reign0 which I upgraded to Fox 36 Talas 180). Need to upgrade brakes & drivetrain next. For now I mostly use it for commuting (hence the silly fenders & lock). Early spring when mtb trails are still snow/mud, commute home sees a lot of fun detours! For now I tend to keep the seat up for commuting & preference for wheelie position. I'll probably go 2x10 X9 with Avid Elixers from the Giant Reign0 (which I am upgrading to Hayes Stroker Trails).
> 
> View attachment 778169


I knew I wasn't the only one commuting on my AMHT...I broke down and built a road bike. Now I don't have to change tires every weekend.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

The Factory said:


> I am wondering the same thing, and dont know how to decide whether the 456 Evo or the Inbred would be a better choice. Is the new inbred just the old 456 and the Evo replaces the 456 or are they completely different?


I know the 456 Evo has a more slack geometry than the Inbred. It also has more fork travel options as the inbred has a max travel of 120mm. However, u less I am missing something, I'm a newbie so maybe I am, the inbred has very similar geometry to the transition transam which is labeled as an AM/trail bike.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> I know the 456 Evo has a more slack geometry than the Inbred. It also has more fork travel options as the inbred has a max travel of 120mm. However, u less I am missing something, I'm a newbie so maybe I am, the inbred has very similar geometry to the transition transam which is labeled as an AM/trail bike.


I saw an Inbred 456 at the trail this past summer. Not sure if it was factory or if the owner bought decals? Just to add to the confusion...Of course if its real you could have both and not have to decide.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Mace350 said:


> I saw an Inbred 456 at the trail this past summer. Not sure if it was factory or if the owner bought decals? Just to add to the confusion...Of course if its real you could have both and not have to decide.


My understanding is the 456 inbred is their older model. I am not sure when they stopped making it. Currently you can choose from either a 456 EVO or an Inbred. The 456 EVO comes in steel, carbon, and I think Ti. The Inbred is steel only with a choice of SS, Vertical drop outs, or Slotted drop outs that also have a hanger for a rear mech.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Danielrg_usa said:


> My understanding is the 456 inbred is their older model. I am not sure when they stopped making it. Currently you can choose from either a 456 EVO or an Inbred. The 456 EVO comes in steel, carbon, and I think Ti. The Inbred is steel only with a choice of SS, Vertical drop outs, or Slotted drop outs that also have a hanger for a rear mech.


The EVO comes in Steel and Ti. The carbon frame doesn't have the EVO geometry or iscg tabs.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, I didn't catch that. Thanks


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

*Stay True! #2*

Made some changes to my NS Surge. Replacing the 150mm rockshox sektor and bb7's with a 160mm fox float and magura louise brakes made a big difference while the other miniscule changes are just preference. I was skeptical at first about using an air fork since I've always been a coil user, but now the bike feels much more balanced in the gnar. Having a plush coil fork with such a long stroke on a hardtail felt weird, but the air fork makes it feel right somehow. I have said it once and I'll say it again: Most fun bike I've ever owned or ridden. *Buy one.*


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, maybe a good idea for me too...or a chainring guard


----------



## FoamyDog (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice pics, nice bike. I LOVE SNOWBIKING!! I saw your pic and some other pics people submitted going snowbiking and I miss it. I live in the D.C. area and we just don't get snow anymore like we used to


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

hdparrish said:


> My first "real" mountain bike was a Raleigh, so I <3 your ride but, man, that looks like a headtube just waitin' to snap. What was that bike's original travel?


Thanks. Well I got the frame naked of all components but I believe originally it had a 80 or 100mm fork.. But the frame is Raleigh's heat treated aluminum alloy, and all the welds connecting the headtube are extra thick plus there is an extra plate on the underside of the downtube where it meets the headtube.. I've been beating the hell out of it and so far there isnt any stress signs near the headtube. The bike handles so well its almost like it was designed for a 140mm fork.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Reposting with link

Bridgestone mtb.. Tange lugged chromoly tubings..

1x10 set-up
Deore dynasys groupset
Suntour Epicon 140mm fork
Shimano mt15 wheelset / Bridgestone tires 26x2.0
La bici cockpit


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

My 2002 Raleigh M60 and my friends 90's Alpinestar


----------



## bd4e1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just bring home my new frame It's still in building stage, but ready in two weeks. I still need to make custom damping cartridge for that Suntour, ehm, Marzocchi fork.
Some specs: 65,7 HA, 420mm+ chainstays, horizontal dropouts (singlespeed), 20" seattube (I'm big guy), low, slack


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

archer22 said:


> Reposting with link
> 
> Bridgestone mtb.. Tange lugged chromoly tubings..
> 
> ...


Something about that bike just screams lets go ride...


----------



## Divino (Apr 7, 2011)

*cotic bfe*

cotic bfe
grintstone 
xs 14 
fox float 150mm rlc 15mm TA
shimano xt dual chainring 26/38 
xtr fd 
blackspire stinger chainguide
CB candy pedals
SRAM x9 shifter and rd longcage
xt 9 speed cogs 11-34
RS reverb adjustable seatpost
wtb rocket v Ti saddle
slx brakes br-m666
clarks rotors 180 up front and 160 rear
fulcrum red metal 3 wheelset 
schwalbe nobby nic 2.25 EVO TL 
specialized handlebar 680mm mid rise
thomson 70mm stem
chris king headset

im about to change my stem for a shorter one and a longer handlebar too.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

What's your opinion of the Fulcrums so far? Do they have 24 spokes each as well? I own a pair of Red Power SLs but not sure if I should keep them or get something beefier instead. I'm relatively lightweight but still kinda worried...


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome bike - grey fork with black frame and others mmm... Does this chainguide works properly with two front rings? Two years ago I wasn't satisfied with it on double+bash converted triple cranks, it just won't work on small ring. Sorry for my English.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

WillT19 said:


> My 2002 Raleigh M60 and my friends 90's Alpinestar


I like the decorative discs on the Alpinestars!


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha yeah they're mine, but he might buy a set sooner or later, along with an actual fork.


----------



## Divino (Apr 7, 2011)

justwan naride said:


> What's your opinion of the Fulcrums so far? Do they have 24 spokes each as well? I own a pair of Red Power SLs but not sure if I should keep them or get something beefier instead. I'm relatively lightweight but still kinda worried...


 yup 24, so far so good. the wheelset has done its job so far, no lateral flexion, i'm around 130 lbs .


----------



## Divino (Apr 7, 2011)

DarkBenLaden said:


> Awesome bike - grey fork with black frame and others mmm... Does this chainguide works properly with two front rings? Two years ago I wasn't satisfied with it on double+bash converted triple cranks, it just won't work on small ring. Sorry for my English.


it works well with 2 rings. never had a problem with it.


----------



## taylorbrian77 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Sette Reken Build*





















My Sette Reken 26er

A few of the specs...
100mm Recon Silver TK
Avid BB7s 
WTB rims, SRAM hubs
SRAM X7 drivetrain

Custom built from the frame up :thumbsup:


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Divino said:


> cotic bfe
> grintstone
> xs 14
> fox float 150mm rlc 15mm TA
> ...


I was thinking of getting an Cotic BFe as well is yours the new one? The colour choice is very limted though, just grintstone / lime green. The old blue is awesome, sad they dun have that anymore


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

my titus fireline 29er


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

bd4e1 said:


> Just bring home my new frame It's still in building stage, but ready in two weeks. I still need to make custom damping cartridge for that Suntour, ehm, Marzocchi fork.
> Some specs: 65,7 HA, 420mm+ chainstays, horizontal dropouts (singlespeed), 20" seattube (I'm big guy), low, slack


Nice! I'm looking forward to seeing the completed build.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

kingdom said:


> Hey guys,
> New forum member here. Loving a lot of the builds in this thread.
> This is my current AM setup. Its a Kingdom Foia V2 frame and the build comes in at 23.8 with normal post and 24.1 with the dropper.


Nice looking rig but holy crap....what kind of rigid post are you running that it only weighs 135 grams less than an X-Fusion Hi-lo (545 grams)....that makes for a 410g rigid seat post!?!?! better be solid alumatin at that weight


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Mace350 said:


> Something about that bike just screams lets go ride...


Conversely, something about this bike just screams "borderline unrideable" to me. 140mm travel fork on an early 90's bike meant for rigid means lots of scary things. It looks to have almost a 14" (or higher) bottom bracket height....insane for a hardtail. Thins must ride like a top heavy chopper, but on the flip side I bet it is easy to wheelie.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

It lives!

Frame, Ragley mmmBop 18"
Fork, Lyrik Coil U-Turn
Headset, Chris King 1.5"
Stem, Thomson 50mm
Handlebar, Spank 777 
Grips, ESI
Brakes, Avid Code 5 with 185mm rotors
Seatpost, Ragley
Seat, THE Lux
Clamp, Hope QR
Crankset, Ethirteen XCX
Chainring, Ethirteen 35t
Chain, Wipperman 7R8
Cog, WTB 17t
Hubs, WTB Laserdisc SS
Spokes, DT Swiss
Rims, WTB Laserdisc/Speeddisc 
Tires, Maxxis Ardent 2.25
Pedals, Point 1


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*2002 Raleigh M60*

Hoping to get rid of the 5.5 lb Judy TT fork soon...


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Privee Shan*







































Here is mine.

Privee Shan
XT comp
Hope Mtech brakes
Hope hubs
Fox DOSS

Still a work in progress..


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

apat13 said:


> Conversely, something about this bike just screams "borderline unrideable" to me. 140mm travel fork on an early 90's bike meant for rigid means lots of scary things. It looks to have almost a 14" (or higher) bottom bracket height....insane for a hardtail. Thins must ride like a top heavy chopper, but on the flip side I bet it is easy to wheelie.


^^ I'm with this guy ^^

Not all steel frames are created equal


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

apat13 said:


> Conversely, something about this bike just screams "borderline unrideable" to me. 140mm travel fork on an early 90's bike meant for rigid means lots of scary things. It looks to have almost a 14" (or higher) bottom bracket height....insane for a hardtail. Thins must ride like a top heavy chopper, but on the flip side I bet it is easy to wheelie.


Something in my mind tells me to expect this kinds of comments... but only after i have posted that the bike was an early bridgestone mtb that was released early 90's... no comments as such when i first posted only pictures, when in fact i have received a couple of reputation compliments on my notifications from other members...

It's like posting a picture of a hot, beautiful lady (compliments came)... and then suddenly i post that her age is 45... (criticisms came)...

Well i don't take that as negative, as we are all here to discuss things, mtb things... The 14 inch bottom bracket height that you are mentioning is way too high bro... as i have already stated and posted pics, the chainstays are still levelled and parallel to the ground which will only mean that the hubs and bottom bracket are also parallel, i'm running on 26 so it's more or less 13 inch bb height... and i'm sure you have heard of the word "sag" on forks... when i ride the bike the fork will eventually sag by 20% giving it a much lower 13 inch bb height...



Berkley said:


> ^^ I'm with this guy ^^
> 
> Not all steel frames are created equal


I'd take that as a compliment... Lugged chromoly frames back then are better... at least for me...


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

mtbgaijin said:


> View attachment 782317
> View attachment 782318
> View attachment 782319
> View attachment 782320
> ...


Waiting for this... that looks nice man... give a ride report asap!


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Ride Report*









Ok, Here is the skinny on my bike thus far...

For those who don't know, the frame is a Production Privee Shan. It is from 2 designers who left commencal a while back who thought they could do better..... They could.

Anyways, the frame is a chromoly hardtail designed for a 150-160mm fork. Mine is a medium size, and i built it mostly with parts I had already.

The hardest decision with the build was the fork. I wanted the x fusion for a while, but at 170mm it was too much fork for the frame. I bought it, got a fox air sleeve spacer (20mm) and shaved 5 mm off of it. It now sits at 155 mm, and the bike seems to love it.

I am running Hope brakes and hubs, XT Mechs, and a DOSS seatpost. Stem is a Thomson X4 50mm, and bars are Easton Havoc (for now, a bit wide).

Ok, the ride.

This thing rails. I have never owned a steel HT, and I was tired of my kidneys taking a beating anytime I wanted to jump or carve on my last Aluminum HT. I decided it was time to change up, and my buddy who is the ultimate bike geek recommended this. Since I am in Japan, i simply walked into my local shop and it was there....

It corners like a champ. Manuals and hops are second nature and require no effort. Climbing sux, but that is more to do with the 1x10 than the bike. I am putting an e13 Shiftring combo on next week, and will update then.

This is the first bike I ever felt I wouldn't ride without a dropper. I put the DOSS on (ok for the HT, but I would never recommend one for a bike with squish), and everything was a bit better.

If you are on the fence about a HT, this bike will sway you to the dark side. SICK. I am sold. I have a sweet Slayer 70 with a dream build that is sitting dormant due to the Shan's fun factor.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE

Well done. Great build, great frame choice. It really looks great and based on the videos that Production Privee has put out, it looks like a hoot to ride.



mtbgaijin said:


> View attachment 782431
> 
> 
> Ok, Here is the skinny on my bike thus far...
> ...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

archer22 said:


> Something in my mind tells me to expect this kinds of comments... but only after i have posted that the bike was an early bridgestone mtb that was released early 90's... no comments as such when i first posted only pictures, when in fact i have received a couple of reputation compliments on my notifications from other members...
> 
> It's like posting a picture of a hot, beautiful lady (compliments came)... and then suddenly i post that her age is 45... (criticisms came)...
> 
> ...


The argument isn't about looks - it's about the fact that you stuck a big ass fork on a 20 year old frame designed for a fork that's 4" shorter. It might be fine. It might not. If it does fail, there's a good chance it'll be rather spectacular. Chainstays being level to the ground means nothing, and the O.D. of a 26" wheel often measures more than 26".

Visually your frame doesn't look all that different from many of the bikes posted here. It's the non-visible details that make the difference - tube choice, wall thickness, butting, etc. 20 years ago frame designers didn't plan for the stresses of modern components.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

argument? what argument? if there is any then i'll leave it up to you guys..

you can say what you want to say, as for me i have said what i have to say..

now i'm posting more pics as what the thread title says..


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

i would be more worried about those pedals not having any grip than raking out an outdated frame


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Berkley said:


> The argument isn't about looks - it's about the fact that you stuck a big ass fork on a 20 year old frame designed for a fork that's 4" shorter. It might be fine. It might not. If it does fail, there's a good chance it'll be rather spectacular. Chainstays being level to the ground means nothing, and the O.D. of a 26" wheel often measures more than 26".
> 
> Visually your frame doesn't look all that different from many of the bikes posted here. It's the non-visible details that make the difference - tube choice, wall thickness, butting, etc. 20 years ago frame designers didn't plan for the stresses of modern components.


"Stresses of modern components". Elaborate please

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

he's saying your frame isnt built to handle a fork of that length. if it holds up, great! if not and you lose 3 teeth then you cant complain. thats all. 

lets get back to pics of AM hardtails!


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

geez... anyone wants to ask why i go with this frame build, when it is just easier to just buy an off the shelf "on-one" frame?

these are the main reasons:





































if only modern day builders can make as such reinforcements and excellent craftsmanship that these japanese made back then... then i'll be more than willing to replace it... i'm not expecting anyone to appreciate it... maybe, just maybe, you would take care of your bikes/ frames today that after 20 years when you would want to restore it you'll understand and we'll talk about the meaning of "borderline unrideable" and the "stresses of modern day components"


----------



## cable_actuated (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not going to criticize your style, since I similarly updated a retro steed (see post #3237 on page 130), but after having my lady ride the bike for 8 months now I largely agree with what others are saying about geometry.

I started with a 1995 Trek 930 Singletrack that came with a rigid fork. Throwing a 100mm Reba up front changed the static head tube angle from 72 to 67 deg. Do I worry about the structural integrity of the frame? No, but jacking the front end up also slackens the seat tube angle (to the point where the rider is way behind the bottom bracket) and it raises the bottom bracket height (to the point where it feels like a BMX bike). Maybe you can adapt to these associated changes, but the increased bottom bracket height pretty much ruined the handling and the slackened seat tube angle made it very difficult to pedal while seated.

As for your comment on reinforcements...lugs have been replaced by larger diameter butted tubes. The thicker ends or "butts" of the tubes replace the "reinforcement" of the lugs at the joint.

Have fun with your project, but realize that a modern all-mountain hardtail isn't going to force you to compromise on the bottom bracket height and seat tube angle. It certainly looks like a fun bike to ride and as long as you enjoy it, keep riding it.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

cable_actuated said:


> I'm not going to criticize your style, since I similarly updated a retro steed (see post #3237 on page 130), but after having my lady ride the bike for 8 months now I largely agree with what others are saying about geometry.
> 
> I started with a 1995 Trek 930 Singletrack that came with a rigid fork. Throwing a 100mm Reba up front changed the static head tube angle from 72 to 67 deg. Do I worry about the structural integrity of the frame? No, but jacking the front end up also slackens the seat tube angle (to the point where the rider is way behind the bottom bracket) and it raises the bottom bracket height (to the point where it feels like a BMX bike). Maybe you can adapt to these associated changes, but the increased bottom bracket height pretty much ruined the handling and the slackened seat tube angle made it very difficult to pedal while seated.
> 
> ...


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

archer22, modern geometry is what you are missing. enjoy the bike, but there's a reason bikes run slacker these days and have a sub 14" bb on a hardtail. it's great to ride a classic, but it hardly compares to newer bikes geo wise. enjoy


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Cotic BFe*

Just built up my first long travel hardtail. After riding my mojo more and more I just started to hate my XC hardtail. Only a couple rides but so far the bike rips on trails.

Cotic BFe Medium
RS Rev RLT Ti 150
American Classic MTB tubeless wheels
RS reverb post
SRAM X9 1x10
MRP G3
Stylo Cranks
Deity compound pedals
Sixc bars
Elixir 7 brakes


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

@cable_actuated and qbert2000..

thanks guys, thanks... your comments and suggestions are very well appreciated...


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is my hardtail project. Built this up while I am waiting for my new full suspension frame. Just waiting on grips and front mech which should be here today.

Geometry seems to be a head angle of around 68/69degrees I think (they were 69 on std 120mm fork), seat angle of around 71/72, and a fraction over 12" bb height

Frame: Norco Bigfoot (unused frame from 2007ish)
Fork: RockShox Pike 454 Uturn air 140mm
Rear derailleur: sram x9 med cage.
Front derailleur: sram x9 
Shifters: sram x0 (2x10)
Chain: Sram 1090R 
Cassette: Sram 1070
Cranks: Raceface Turbine
Bottom bracket: Raceface X type.
Pedals: Shimano DX
Brakes: Formula The one - 203mm Rotors front and rear... will prob swap the rear down to 180 when I find an adaptor.
Bars: spank spike 777 evo in chrome. Will be cut down.
Stem: Straitline SSC 50mm
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Seat: Fizik
Seatpost: Norco
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 Evo with Stans ZTR flow rims
Tyres: Maxxis Minion 2.5 super tacky
Weight: no idea.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

drj85 said:


> here is my mutt: Raleigh m50dx, Epicon forks 140mm, 1x8 setup with bash. This bike was put together completely with used parts from 4 different bikes after i broke a rockhopper fsr frame. Its a cheapo frame but its a blast to ride! The dog is a purebred


How much do you weigh, and do you ride agressively? I'm just wondering how that frame is holding up with that 140mm fork on it. I was looking to UPgrade from the stock 80mm fork on my 2002 Raleigh M60.
And how does it climb?


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

*2 New Builds*

Kona Honzo (29er)
Single Speed 32/16
RS Rev 130mm

On One 456 Evo (26er)
1x10
Fox Talas 110/140mm

I bought both frames at the end of January. I got the 456 to do a frame swap with an older XC Fisher Wahoo.
The Honzo was a frame I had to have the moment I saw it. Both are awesome rides. 
My trouble now is deciding which one to leave at home whenever I go ride.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

How are you liking that Honzo? With the short chainstays and slackish HTA, do you find it as nimble as your 456 Evo 26er? Yours is an interesting case because you can swap from one to the other and ride the same trails within the same day.

Also, how does the Honzo climb compared to your 26er? On the steepest ups, do you find the Honzo's fork wandering or is it fairly easy to keep it weighted?

Thanks,

HDP


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

Divino said:


> cotic bfe
> grintstone
> xs 14
> fox float 150mm rlc 15mm TA
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice bike you got there, your wheel set are NASTY! Your bike screams LETS RIDE! BTW are you also from asia?


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

mtbgaijin said:


> View attachment 782317
> View attachment 782318
> View attachment 782319
> View attachment 782320
> ...


Nice project. is your rig for all mountain or freeride? the geometry is like of a fulsus bike.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Put some new old wheels on and a new fork.


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

hani1 said:


> Just built up my first long travel hardtail. After riding my mojo more and more I just started to hate my XC hardtail. Only a couple rides but so far the bike rips on trails.
> 
> Cotic BFe Medium
> RS Rev RLT Ti 150
> ...


hey, sick bike, nice action shots. May I ask, what size stem and handlebars you went with? looks like a 50mm / 800mm setup. hows that working for you? i am thinking about that or a 70mm stem and 710mm handlebars to make it more enduro/XC for my new 456 Evo.


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

*Loving It*



hdparrish said:


> How are you liking that Honzo? With the short chainstays and slackish HTA, do you find it as nimble as your 456 Evo 26er? Yours is an interesting case because you can swap from one to the other and ride the same trails within the same day.
> 
> Also, how does the Honzo climb compared to your 26er? On the steepest ups, do you find the Honzo's fork wandering or is it fairly easy to keep it weighted?
> 
> ...


The Honzo is a great build so far, granted I have only had one ride on it. Only the tightest down hill switchbacks showed that is was a little less nimble when compared to my 456. This is not a deal breaker for me and I would definitely recommend it to anyone interested.

The only issues I had with climbing was due to the the fact that it is a single speed, the frame and its geometry did not offer problems when going up hill. I did not find that the fork or front end wandered on me. I am still playing with my bar height but I may have nailed it on my first try cause I had no trouble keeping it weighed down.


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

hani1 said:


> Just built up my first long travel hardtail. After riding my mojo more and more I just started to hate my XC hardtail. Only a couple rides but so far the bike rips on trails.
> 
> Cotic BFe Medium
> RS Rev RLT Ti 150
> ...


Wow, very nice build. I had the same reasons for moving to a longer travel bike and it looks like you are having just as much fun as I am with your decision.
Well done.


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

The Factory said:


> hey, sick bike, nice action shots. May I ask, what size stem and handlebars you went with? looks like a 50mm / 800mm setup. hows that working for you? i am thinking about that or a 70mm stem and 710mm handlebars to make it more enduro/XC for my new 456 Evo.


Stem is 60mm bars are the older version of the Sixc so they are 725mm or so. So far I like it a lot but got used to a similar setup on my mojo SL.


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

bmreal said:


> The Honzo is a great build so far, granted I have only had one ride on it. Only the tightest down hill switchbacks showed that is was a little less nimble when compared to my 456. This is not a deal breaker for me and I would definitely recommend it to anyone interested.
> 
> The only issues I had with climbing was due to the the fact that it is a single speed, the frame and its geometry did not offer problems when going up hill. I did not find that the fork or front end wandered on me. I am still playing with my bar height but I may have nailed it on my first try cause I had no trouble keeping it weighed down.


How much do you notice the relatively shorter chainstay length of the Honzo? I have a 456 Evo and love it, but it takes more effort than I'd like to pull the front end up into a manual. I've wondered if the Honzo would be easier to manual due to the short chainstays.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally got it all together about 2 weeks ago.

2012 Cotic BFE updated version in small.
Lyrik coil u-turn 20mm
SLX brakes M665 front 203/rear 160
SLX crank M665
SLX front derailleur M665
XT rear derailleur M771 
BBG bashguard
Forte convert pedals
Rear hub Hadley/Rim Mavic EN521
Front hub Hope Evo/Rim Mavic EX721
Sette carbon seatpost
Salsa seat collar
Selle italia lady saddle
Sunline Bars 762
RaceFace stem 70mm
Headset Cane Creek
Hope headset spacers
RaceFace Grips

Weight::arf:


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

309 said:


> How much do you notice the relatively shorter chainstay length of the Honzo? I have a 456 Evo and love it, but it takes more effort than I'd like to pull the front end up into a manual. I've wondered if the Honzo would be easier to manual due to the short chainstays.


Sorry, I don't think I have spent enough time on it yet to notice an honest difference. The shorter CS on the Honzo would lead me to assume that it would be easier to pull back on, but I am unable to give you an answer based on my experience yet.


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

bmreal said:


> Sorry, I don't think I have spent enough time on it yet to notice an honest difference. The shorter CS on the Honzo would lead me to assume that it would be easier to pull back on, but I am unable to give you an answer based on my experience yet.


Well then get out there and ride that thing!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Love that green Cotic!

Here's mine. Changed it to a 1X9 recently with a Raceface bash and single chainring.


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's mine. 2013 Kona Taro, all stock but still rips.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Back with Marin. My Marin Team Issue Scandium


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Shakester said:


> Back with Marin. My Marin Team Issue Scandium


Brake rotors placed in wrong direction  and AM HT - isn't every HT


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Shakester said:


> Back with Marin.


Not trolling, those brake discs do look they're fitted backwards. Can you see the markings indicating the size/direction of rotation anywhere on the side facing you? If not then they're definitely on backwards!


----------



## Winguba (Dec 29, 2012)

this is fire eye flame









fire eye flame
rs pike 409
mavic crossline
deore slx 665
deore xt
deore slx 2x9v
tektro auriga


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

309 said:


> Well then get out there and ride that thing!


If you insist.

I took the Honzo out again over the weekend and the only difference I have noticed so far is the lower BB. 
Pedal strikes are fairly common now when riding the Honzo where they never were before.
I have had 175mm cranks on previous bikes and I have 175mm cranks on both my 456 Evo as well as the Honzo.
This, to me, is more annoying than anything else and it isn't an issue that I would trade the frame in for. 
I will just have to be a bit more aware of how I pedal through certain areas.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

epicon fork travel adjusted to 120mm.. sweeet!!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

archer22 said:


> epicon fork travel adjusted to 120mm.. sweeet!!


I don't mean to be rude, but you've posted that bike six times in four/five pages. We've all seen it, it's a nice bike, please stop now.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

my apologies. it was an honest mistake. i never did realized that i have posted too much on this thread as i only visit this website once/ twice a week. i'll try to subscribe and explore more on other threads as i have only a few posts and this thread just keeps poppin up on my subscribed threads...

-archer22


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Really getting a feel for adjusting to different terrains on my 44rlo. I love it so far.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Not trolling, those brake discs do look they're fitted backwards. Can you see the markings indicating the size/direction of rotation anywhere on the side facing you? If not then they're definitely on backwards!


You are right. LOL. I was too excited in putting this bike together and put them on backwards. Thanks! I should of posted this in the XC section as well.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

archer22 said:


> my apologies. it was an honest mistake. i never did realized that i have posted too much on this thread as i only visit this website once/ twice a week. i'll try to subscribe and explore more on other threads as i have only a few posts and this thread just keeps poppin up on my subscribed threads...
> 
> -archer22


Keep the pictures coming... somone is clearly just jealous of your ride.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

burp


----------



## Calvinorco (Mar 28, 2013)

*New bike-beginner*

Snagged up a used norco bigfoot, hear it's decent enough for a beginner to start hitting some trails. Moved to Victoria from Calgary, going to university, figured what better time to start riding some trails than now. Anybody out there with a bigfoot? Let me know how you like em!!

Cheers


----------



## ZeiR (Dec 16, 2007)

Apologies about the other bike that doesn't fit the category....


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

That Norco looks like a great bike. You'll have a blast I started on a specialized hardrock disc lol so that Norco looks real nice compared.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Only foreseeable change is the addition of an MRP 2x guide. Otherwise the bike will stay as is for some time to come. I'm super happy with the X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air fork and Vector HLR Air shock.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good reading skills. You just posted a full susser in the all mountain HARDTAIL thread. I love that bike though. It looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Get that squishy shite outta here. Plenty of AM but losing points for posting it in the hardtail thread dude.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Apologies. I should have posted my all mountain hard tail, my Kona Ute


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Taking a few photos after installing a Chromag seatpost and stem ... will be in the woods tomorrow


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

wv_bob said:


> Taking a few photos after installing a Chromag seatpost and stem ... will be in the woods tomorrow


orange canfield bikes are the biggest pieces of ****.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

cpfitness said:


> orange canfield bikes are the biggest pieces of ****.


Yeah but they're so bright it's safe to ride during deer season


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Spec:

Small frame Cotic BFE
Rockshox Revelation forks
Stans no tubes Flow EX rims on Hope Pro2 hubs
Maxxis Ardent UST tyres
Shimano XT shifters, Cassette, rear and from gears
Raceface respond crank, double and bash
Avid Juicy 7 160mm brakes
Reverb 125mm seatpost
SDG Belair seat
Crank Bros iodine 60mm stem
Vanderham 700mm bars
Hope headset
Odi Rogue grips


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

i got sorta pumped on this thread and ended up parting out my old transition dirtbag and building up this cheap ass sette reken that mostly served as my townie bike.









still need to bleed the brakes, true the rear wheel and do a couple of other minor things.
i've been riding 18rd trails in fruita a bit lately and thought how cool it would be to have a AM HT for that whole area. i feel sorta silly out there with my 180mm blindside.
if i dig it (which i'm sure i will) i'm going to try and find a chromoly frame i like with a similar geo to my blindside.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

84532 said:


> i got sorta pumped on this thread and ended up parting out my old transition dirtbag and building up this cheap ass sette reken that mostly served as my townie bike.
> 
> View attachment 785925
> 
> ...


I'm preaty sure thats made for a 100mm fork... My friend has a 100mm recon on his. 
Not sure if you want to lose any teeth :ciappa:


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah, i took it out for a ride yesterday and realized what a bad idea it was, haha. oh well, it was a fun experiment.


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe it's not AM enough for some but it's definitely 'XC plus'. My Ragley Piglet:









120mm Reba, Hope Hubs/DT5.1 rims, 1x9 drivetrain. I just finished the build and started riding it. I like it a lot so far and it has some nice details like the 'three finger bridge' and the cable guides.


----------



## Divino (Apr 7, 2011)

ianreyes0206 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice bike you got there, your wheel set are NASTY! Your bike screams LETS RIDE! BTW are you also from asia?


yup, from the Philippine to be exact.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

George2 said:


> Maybe it's not AM enough for some but it's definitely 'XC plus'. My Ragley Piglet:
> 
> View attachment 786251
> 
> ...


Nice bike. I'm not sure if it is an AMHT or not either but is a sweet friggin ride. It looks like it at least has a foot in the AMHT door. How is the ride?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

cpfitness said:


> orange canfield bikes are the biggest pieces of ****.


just the orange ones?


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> Nice bike. I'm not sure if it is an AMHT or not either but is a sweet friggin ride. It looks like it at least has a foot in the AMHT door. How is the ride?


So far so good. The piglet is more or less a more XC orientated little brother of the Ragley Blue Pig but it still had a tweaked geometry. Slightly slacker headangle, long frame but still easy to get behind the saddle. I've always liked Brant Richards designs (I've had a couple of On-Ones) and this one does not disappoint. I wanted something I could use on XC trails (not much else around where I live) but with al little extra reserve if things get steep or gnarly. I think this will do the job. I don't have al lot of opportunity to get to the mountains at the moment but if I do I'll just change the tires to something beefier and I think it will shred.


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

so did Ragley quit making blue pigs or what?


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Finally done*

I posted this earlier while it was a build in progress, but now it is finished. Finally.

Here are the specs:

Production Privee Shan (medium)
X Fusion Vengeance reduced to 155mm
Hope MTech Brakes
Hope Rotors
Hope Hubs
Spank TweetTweet Rims
Fox DOSS seatpost
Charge Saddle
Zee Cranks
e13 Shiftrings 38/24
e13 TRS
XT rear mech
XT front mech
XT shifters
XT cassette
Loaded Precision AMXC bars
Thomson 50mm Stem


----------



## Orion23 (Mar 21, 2013)

84532 said:


> so did Ragley quit making blue pigs or what?


check out their fb page: http://www.facebook.com/RagleyBikes?fref=ts

2013 Ragley frames are now available. :thumbsup:


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but you've posted that bike six times in four/five pages. We've all seen it, it's a nice bike, please stop now.


But its just so sweeeet


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

Orion23 said:


> check out their fb page: http://www.facebook.com/RagleyBikes?fref=ts
> 
> 2013 Ragley frames are now available. :thumbsup:


availability is relative.

no US dealers. i called the "dealer" in Ohio that Ragley has listed on their website and he told me that he's not a dealer anymore due to Ragley not being able to deliver product. the whole "no US dealers" thing seems to be a running gag in the steel AM hardtail saga. there's the Trans Am, but i like the BP's geo and price much better, despite being a huge Transition fanboy.


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

84532 said:


> the whole "no US dealers" thing seems to be a running gag in the steel AM hardtail saga. there's the Trans Am, but i like the BP's geo and price much better, despite being a huge Transition fanboy.


I am not sure how the the RBP stacks up against the Cotic BFe but cotic sells direct to the US and ships via UPS. I ordered my frame on thursday and had it the following Tuesday. Frame headset and shipping were $570. I can't compare the ride to the RBP but I am very happy so far. I ride pretty much every line on this bike that I have been riding on my mojo SL and the angles let you smash single track.


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks, hani1. i had had my eye on the BFe. good to know they ship direct, i may be a few hundred bucks poorer here in the next couple of days.


----------



## pellejo (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine:
Frame: Orbea Pellejo
Fork: 2006 Marzocchi AM3
Brakes: Shimano Deore
Cranks: Shimano Deore
Stem: MSC Ultralight
Handlebar: Nukeproof Wearhed 760
Saddle: Fizi'k Zea:k
Cassette: Da Bomb single speed kit
Tires: Nokian NBX rear,Schwalve Nobby Nic Front
Wheels: Rear:Mavic EX729 on 1HPR Ed Comp hub
Front: Mx Disc on Shimano 475 hub
Weight: unofficial about 30 lbs


----------



## acacali (Jan 26, 2012)

Great thread. Here's mine - a Yelli Screamy:









Frame: Yelli Screamy
Fork: Marzocchi Bomber 44 MICRO TI TST 120mm 
Wheelset: Stans Arch Tubeless with Hope Pro II Hubs
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
Front mech: XT
Rear mech: SLX Shadow
Crankset: SLX 3x10
Brakes: SLX M666
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Seatpost: Raceface Ride
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Kevlar
Stem: Truvativ AKA All Mountain 60mm
Bar: Sunline V1 OS 762 flat
Grips: ODI Rogue
Pedals: SPD 520

Weighs in around 27.5 lbs.


----------



## wll48079 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gotta add another Yelli to this thread!

Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy w/ White Brothers Loop 140

Bar: Thomson All Mountain
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
Brakes: Shimano XT w/ 180mm rotor front, 160mm rear
Shifter: SRAM X0 (1x10 setup)
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Specialized Henge
Crank: SRAM X9 w/ 32t MRP Bling Ring
Cassette: SRAM 1070 11-36
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Type 2 (short cage)
Wheels: SLX hubs laced to Stans Flow EX rims (built by MC at LM29)
Tires: Nobby Nic rear, Hans Dampf front setup tubeless


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally got my Rootdown built up:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it is great to see some of you 29er guys on this thread. There are a few folks that think the29er AMHT is blasphemy, but I disagree. To qualify, I ride a 26-that's my style. BUT, if your hardtail can take the fight to a real all mountain fully on tech terrain...I ain't gonna hate. Bring on the killer B's and the 9ers. Hardtails Rule!


----------



## Freaky_Freitag (Sep 11, 2004)

*On-One 456 - Sparkly Dung*

Long-time lurker & classifieds buyer, but really starting to drink the coolaid of All-Mountain and 650b. Here's my chromoly hardtail I've been riding for the past year, took the slow boat from NorCal to South Korea and I've been turning pedals like never before. :yesnod:

Frame: On-One 456 DN6 - Chocolate brown metallic
Fork: X-Fusion Velvet R 130mm
Wheelset: WTB Dual-duty & Shimano XT
Tires: Specialized Purgatory 2.3 & 2.2
Front mech: Shimano SLX 
Rear mech: Shimano XT Shadow
Crankset: Shimano LX 2x9
Brakes: Shimano XT 785 dual-control
Headset: Cane Creek 
Seatpost: Thomson
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Stem: Ritchey Severe Conditions
Bar: Specialized 685mm
Grips: Lizard Skins Lock-On
Pedals: Shimano SPD M520


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

yesterday


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool to see a Rootdown!!! Mine is on the stand right now and I'm still waiting for my rims and some other parts. Can't wait to ride it...


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Are chromag frames good? I am considering them vs a Cotic BFe


----------



## marnas (Nov 18, 2011)

yeap!
Hardtail Soul :: Jinya Nishiwaki on Vimeo


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't ridden my Rootdown yet, it's being built and I'm still missing parts.

Chromag has an amazing reputation however. The finish is great, their CS is top-notch and if you go with an import (instead of a Dekerf welded frame) they are reasonably priced.

You can check out my " I kick it Rootdown " thread in the 29 forum for frame pics


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

but for my side I tot Cotic is cheaper? Also cotic uses 853 reynolds that is aircraft / skycraper grade steel right? Compared to Chromag's chromoly. Obviously as a Jinya fan (duh! hardtail) I know Chromag has a big rep but both bikes are made in Tawian right (cept for the Samurai)?. But I would like to think for my wallet too, cause I know over there you guys change bikes / parts more often, I would like to use my frame for at least 4 years. Okay just a price check for Cotic BFe vs Chromag Aperture (fair comparision or? I haven studied Chromag frames too much) I want a 26 incher. But the limited ed Samurai is sickkkkkkkkkkk, I know thats gonna make my wallet sick tooo hahas. TIA from Singapore


----------



## DavidFr (Apr 5, 2013)

PissedOffCil said:


> Cool to see a Rootdown!!! Mine is on the stand right now and I'm still waiting for my rims and some other parts. Can't wait to ride it...


Exactly... It gets hard to wait.....


----------



## madtreesman (Dec 5, 2009)

My New to me AM Hardtail
Ragley Blue Pig
Lyric 160
RaceFace Atlas
SRAM X9 1x9
Code R
Transition 32 Wheelset


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Reminds me of my old Chalemeon. 20" frame with a 400mm post extended a hair past its minimum insertion mark. Same wheelset and all. 

Really wish Ragley would have made a 22" Blue Pig.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

*Superfly Styler Deluxe*

Dug up some photos of my Styler.

German design, British Reynolds 853, welded up in Tiawan, last time i looked frames where 600euros, can't find the website so unsure if these are still out there.
Never seen another one in 853 and only seen 1 other as the standard Styler made from a Sanko tubeset. Had it a few years 

Mismatched tyres are on purpose for the photo a few years back, for normal tracks i ran the Conti Rain Kings....still going too, and for Fort William i ran the WTB Prowlers, front one still useable, but the rear in 40a lost most of it's knobs on the granite rocks.

The second photo is post DH enduro on the Forts world cup track. A wet race that year, 2010 i think, the track was undergoing trail work pre-race, they use a lot of sand-cement to patch it up, thats what the frame is covered in.
By the time we raced the enduro it had seen a national BDS, a Scottish SDA, and a World cup race, so it was proper ripped when we got it late season.

Edit.
bit of google-fu later.....Superfly seems to have vanished, i assume they are no more.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Explosif 650B -


----------



## Veloben (Jun 10, 2012)

*Kenda Small Block Eight Tires*

I got new tires for my bike. Most of my riding are on pavement bike trails and I hardly take if off road. I hear that a lots people said to use it for the rear tire only. For my type of riding, shoud I be concerned?


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

in the trees said:


> Explosif 650B -
> View attachment 792289


go on...


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Veloben said:


> I got new tires for my bike. Most of my riding are on pavement bike trails and I hardly take if off road. I hear that a lots people said to use it for the rear tire only. For my type of riding, shoud I be concerned?


Don't worry about using those tires f/r they are great tires, I raced on them for years. If you take it offroad you will probably be very surprised on how that front tire holds. It is very predictable especially at its limits.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

in the trees said:


> Explosif 650B -


... good gawd that looks fun


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn, finally made it to the end, had a blast reading this thread the last weeks the few moments during work I had to de-stress. It's interesting to see how bikes evolved over the years, reading the first pages of this thread is like traveling back in time. Some pretty sick bikes have been posted here, can't wait to add my Kona Honzo to it when it's finished (considered AM? ). Off all the bikes I've seen here, this one is the one I remember the best: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...read-post-up-yours-279265-21.html#post4589479. The On-One 451, Transition, Chameleon and Komodo bikes also stand out imho.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

My shiny new Chromag Kamui.  I can't get over how much more fun it is to ride this bike over the Motolite it replaced (pretty much all the parts were swapped over to the new frame).


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

My Yelli Screamy in it's latest configuration...650B AM trail slayer

140mm Manitou Tower Pro 29er fork
Sun Ringle Charger Pro wheels
Hans Dampfs
Formula RX Brakes
SRAM X9 drivetrain


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

How's that ride? bottom bracket end up too low?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not bad with the 140mm fork. 12" even unsagged. Bike handles better but you lose some of the rollover of the 29" wheels.


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*AM TransAM*

TransAM V1 Medium, Ox Blood Red custom paint
Sektor RL Soloair 150mm
Arch EX rear, Flow EX front on Hope Pro 2s
Geax Gato 2.3 rear, Nevegal 2.35 front, tubeless
MRP 1x, Raceface single ring 32t, XT cranks
X0 rd/shifter
Truvativ AKA 80mm/Answer Protaper 720 AM Expert bars
Juicy Ultimate 180f/160r 
Thompson post/Charge Spoon saddle
Yellow elastic cord ties for rear brake line because I am too lazy to go get zip ties. They have lasted for 5+ months.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Another Chromag Rootdown build, in red this time!









Specs :
Frame: Chromag Rootdown M/L Red
Fork: Fox 34 140mm FIT RLC
Wheels: Light-bicycle wide carbon rims on Chris King hubs
XT drivetrain
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite SL (might change depending on final stem choice)
Thomson seat clamp

Seatpost and stem are still temporary but will probably be Thomson unless I need a stem length/angle that they do not produce.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Not bad with the 140mm fork. 12" even unsagged. Bike handles better but you lose some of the rollover of the 29" wheels.


JeffW-13,

Can you tell us more about the differences in handling that you have noticed? One thing I have noticed about my FS29er is that the cornering traction seems piss poor compared to my Pugs rolling Nates (duh), and my 26" EWR running...****, anything. This came as a surprise to me. My YS handled well enough. It is not the tires on the FS29er. I think it is my technique (or lack thereof) and the height of center of gravity when cornering that prevents my tires from digging the way they should. I think I need to exaggerate my body english and place my weight over my tire contact patch when carving in order to overcome the height of the bike. In any case, I am bringing this up because I want to know what sort of difference you have noticed in high speed cornering traction in the move from 29" to 27.5" wheels on the same frame. Is there a difference in your ass-to-saddle experience?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

last year, i put a stiffer spring in the fork. it clonked around in the stanchion, so i put a tube over it. it stopped clonking but after a while the u-turn seized and the fork only used half of its travel. two days ago i did a little service, removed the stupid tube, put some new oil in and boom, what a change. butter is nothing compared to the smoothness of that pike. :cornut:


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Threw a lyrik on there and it has never ridden better. :thumbsup: I was afraid that 160 up front would be too much, but climbing is fine and the descents are silky smooooooooooth. Just feels right.
















Apologize for the indoor cell phone pics. I will get some better pics out on the trail soon.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that bike just looks like plain old fun. Lyriks are fantastic forks...that bike is a ripper.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Calling owners of Cotic & Chromag! whats the chromag equivent of the Cotic BFe? Erm can I know the prices of the frame you guys bought for?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Calling owners of Cotic & Chromag! whats the chromag equivent of the Cotic BFe? Erm can I know the prices of the frame you guys bought for?


the samurai for a canadian made frame or the stylus for a taiwan alternative. samurais aren't cheap. i have a trl which is a heavyweight version of the samurai and new, it's over a grand although i got mine used for a decent price


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Bought my Rootdown for 800 shipped. Canadian built frames should be around 1500 shipped.



HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Calling owners of Cotic & Chromag! whats the chromag equivent of the Cotic BFe? Erm can I know the prices of the frame you guys bought for?


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

What about the Chromag Aperture hmm isn't that listed as AM? Hmm no wonders some people say heart says Chromag, head says Cotic BFe hahas. Its pretty steep compared to the features on the BFe you get 853 reynolds and replacable rear deraileur hanger over Chromag frames. Actually does the replacable hanger matters?


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Actually does the replacable hanger matters?


not if it's steel.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind with Cotic is that their numbers are sagged. What I don't like about Cotic is their super slack seat angles... The Aperture would probably end up costing roughly the same as the BFe but talk about it with Ian he's all about making sure the customer is happy, he cut taxes for me and shipped free. I also seem to have a lifetime of free shipping for future purchases.



HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> What about the Chromag Aperture hmm isn't that listed as AM? Hmm no wonders some people say heart says Chromag, head says Cotic BFe hahas. Its pretty steep compared to the features on the BFe you get 853 reynolds and replacable rear deraileur hanger over Chromag frames. Actually does the replacable hanger matters?


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

PissedOffCil said:


> One thing to keep in mind with Cotic is that their numbers are sagged. What I don't like about Cotic is their super slack seat angles... The Aperture would probably end up costing roughly the same as the BFe but talk about it with Ian he's all about making sure the customer is happy, he cut taxes for me and shipped free. I also seem to have a lifetime of free shipping for future purchases.


hmm, the Chromag guys dun seem to be replying my email lol, but Cotic does use a better grade steel than Chromag right? 853 Reynolds? Heard this is skycraper grade steel. What travel can the Aperture handle though? Thanks for the reply btw


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> hmm, the Chromag guys dun seem to be replying my email lol, but Cotic does use a better grade steel than Chromag right? 853 Reynolds? Heard this is skycraper grade steel. What travel can the Aperture handle though? Thanks for the reply btw


chroamg uses true temper 4130 chromoly for their canadian made frames. they also use their own yokes and dropouts. technically 853 is superior but i doubt you could ever tell over a well built frame using quality 4130 chromo. some companies use 853 for their main triangle or even just for their downtube so they can put an 853 sticker on the frame and use no name chromo for the rest.

i don't think you could go wrong with either brand between cotic and chromag or a lot of other quality builders. buy the one with the geometry you like


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I agree it's more about the build quality and geometry than grade of steel.

I'm very satisfied of my Rootdown after 3 rides. I had a chance to ride most of my local network and have ridden lines I had never tackled on a hardtail before (the Rootdown replaced an XC 26er). The Rootdown is just plain confidence inspiring, maybe so much that I fell off a skinny I never failed before. I was going way too fast and was tired and I simply rode slowly off the edge........ Yeah well apart from that I'm very happy up to now!


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

actually I plan to use the bike for a long while so I tend to want the higher grade steel and also due to my weather here, its muddy all year round and humidity of over 90%, rains like mad as well, I even asked some folks themselves said, steel is steel it would rust to a certain extend even when treated. I feel the Cotic is much lighter on my wallet too hahas. Hmm choicesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. But I really do dig the Samurai :sad::sad::sad:. The only thing that is stopping me from buying the Cotic is colour choices lol, their old blue and orange on Cotic soul is so :rockon:. But on the BFe they only have green, not really a nice colour to match parts hahas. But you guys are right about geometry.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Agreed, you can't go wrong with Cotic or Chromag. Couldn't be happier with my Kamui, but was looking pretty hard at the BFe at the time! The geometry fits me so well that it feels lighter than it is when riding, and the frame feels as responsive and smooth as my 853 singlespeed.

Regarding rust, I really wouldn't be worried either way - throw some framesaver or equivalent inside the frame (I use Fluid Film, which is a lanolin based spray), lots of grease on the entry points (BB shell, headtube, seatpost), and basically forget about it. My oldest steel frame is 15 years old, and has been ridden hard in all conditions for most of that time, including a stint as my commuter.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> actually I plan to use the bike for a long while so I tend to want the higher grade steel and also due to my weather here, its muddy all year round and humidity of over 90%, rains like mad as well, I even asked some folks themselves said, steel is steel it would rust to a certain extend even when treated. I feel the Cotic is much lighter on my wallet too hahas. Hmm choicesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. But I really do dig the Samurai :sad::sad::sad:. The only thing that is stopping me from buying the Cotic is colour choices lol, their old blue and orange on Cotic soul is so :rockon:. But on the BFe they only have green, not really a nice colour to match parts hahas. But you guys are right about geometry.


if it's that much lighter on the wallet and the geometry suits you just get the cotic and strip it and powder coat in the colour of your choice. as far as rust, quality steel will hold up great if you treat it properly. like another poster said, frame saver and and grease on the threads and headtube. i use a mix of belray grease and copper antiseize on the bb and headtube.


----------



## Levep (May 6, 2013)

*The Carla*

Here's my trusty steed, built up from an old Trek 7000 aluminum frame, has the steep head angle so rides like a dirt jumper, integrated derailleur hanger, and rim brakes in back since the old frame doesn't have the mounts. The big Fox fork and tire up front make this thing unstoppable and the x-9 drive train has never done me wrong!


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> actually I plan to use the bike for a long while so I tend to want the higher grade steel and also due to my weather here, its muddy all year round and humidity of over 90%, rains like mad as well, I even asked some folks themselves said, steel is steel it would rust to a certain extend even when treated. I feel the Cotic is much lighter on my wallet too hahas. Hmm choicesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. But I really do dig the Samurai :sad::sad::sad:. The only thing that is stopping me from buying the Cotic is colour choices lol, their old blue and orange on Cotic soul is so :rockon:. But on the BFe they only have green, not really a nice colour to match parts hahas. But you guys are right about geometry.


Green looks good:thumbsup:. The bike is a ripper you won't be sorry.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

goforbroke said:


> Green looks good:thumbsup:. The bike is a ripper you won't be sorry.


nice ride, yea the colour is good its just hard to get colour combinations on the parts hahas, btw realised you are using Brooks saddle and grips, do you ride with them even in muddy trails? If so how do you clean off the mud?


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> nice ride, yea the colour is good its just hard to get colour combinations on the parts hahas, btw realised you are using Brooks saddle and grips, do you ride with them even in muddy trails? If so how do you clean off the mud?


I'm not running anything brooks, nice saddles BTW.

Selle italia lady saddle
RaceFace diabolus grips


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

goforbroke said:


> I'm not running anything brooks, nice saddles BTW.
> 
> Selle italia lady saddle
> RaceFace diabolus grips


:eekster::eekster: are they leather or just brown? Price?
Are you a girl or a guy using a lady's saddle hahas.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> :eekster::eekster: are they leather or just brown? Price?
> Are you a girl or a guy using a lady's saddle hahas.


The grips are rubber and the saddle is covered in a layer of leather, but it's nothing like a Brooks saddle. 
I'm rockin a womans saddle because it feels good on my dupa.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

goforbroke said:


> I'm rockin a womans saddle because it feels good on my dupa.


You rock whatever saddle you like, sir! I think your cotic is one of the sickest bikes in this thread

I have a wtb rocket in brown that looks pretty good but your ladies saddle looks a little better imo


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

ride the biscuit said:


> You rock whatever saddle you like, sir! I think your cotic is one of the sickest bikes in this thread
> 
> I have a wtb rocket in brown that looks pretty good but your ladies saddle looks a little better imo


Thanks! Yeah saddles are such a personal preference thing. Which why I laughed a little on the "all mountain saddle choice thread".
I'd be lying if I said I didn't pick the saddle for its looks also.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

> JeffW-13,
> 
> Can you tell us more about the differences in handling that you have noticed? One thing I have noticed about my FS29er is that the cornering traction seems piss poor compared to my Pugs rolling Nates (duh), and my 26" EWR running...****, anything. This came as a surprise to me. My YS handled well enough. It is not the tires on the FS29er. I think it is my technique (or lack thereof) and the height of center of gravity when cornering that prevents my tires from digging the way they should. I think I need to exaggerate my body english and place my weight over my tire contact patch when carving in order to overcome the height of the bike. In any case, I am bringing this up because I want to know what sort of difference you have noticed in high speed cornering traction in the move from 29" to 27.5" wheels on the same frame. Is there a difference in your ass-to-saddle experience?


Just saw this post, sorry for the late reply.

Its hard to quantify cornering traction because I also changed tires. 29er I ran Racing Ralphs and really liked them on the Yelli. Im running Hans Dampf's 27.5 so I really dont notice any difference in grip. When the RR's start showing up with the Snakeskin I might go to them for the dry summer conditions.

The biggest difference I noticed going 650Bis in stability, agility and balance. Im a tall, lanky guy and like to run a 140mm fork on my Yelli but it made it sit pretty high with 29er wheels. 650B lowers the center of gravity and the bike overall just feels quicker and more flickable. I do at times notice the lower BB, as there's a difficult log over at the local park that I just cant ride over anymore and I have to be more aware of rocks & trailside obstacles, but for me the trade off is well worth it.

One thing on my set up that might help you is that I dont use any spacers under my stem and use a low rise bar. I was having front tire wash out issues with my now gone Yeti 575 and going to that set up solved it. More weight on the front tire. I set up all my bikes that way now.

Also a couple trips to Rays Mountain Bike park in Cleveland helped bike handling skills. Im still a relatively new rider with a lot to learn.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, months ago I posted this bike:


It was ok but blue and red isn't my favorite colours combo. The bar was a bit too low and too close but it was ok.
So I dissassembled it and put most of the components onto another frame (I've been searching for that particular frame for months).

It became that bike:



Black and blue are much better in my opinion. It rides quite differently. I really have to put my weight forward to prevent lifting the front wheel during steep climbs and it's just a little bit less stable on downhills but I love it. You can't notice it on the pics but I used a 3 leading 3 trailing spoke pattern for those wheels.

So, some of you may wonder what I have done with my now bare On one 456 frame...
I painted it, bought a rear derailleur and a pair of shifters and thanks to the parts I had laying around I built that bike:



I still have to make some minor adjustments. I just discovered that I could adjust the preload of the fork so I'll ride again with no preload this time (it was stiff as hell!) and will decide of its future afterwards (ie: put a shorter fork, buy another frame or keep it like this).


----------



## Xizang (May 12, 2013)

My On-one 456 Summer Season.
Currently singlespeed but 'may' be going back to a 1 X 9 set up soon.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

papanoel said:


> I still have to make some minor adjustments. I just discovered that I could adjust the preload of the fork so I'll ride again with no preload this time (it was stiff as hell!) and will decide of its future afterwards (ie: put a shorter fork, buy another frame or keep it like this).


If i'm not mistaken, that fork is a 2005 Marzocchi 66. Even the 150mm version of that fork has a ridiculously long 575mm axle to crown, which makes it taller than most 200mm downhill dual crown forks.
I would say get a different fork if you like having a headtube on your bike.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

That thing is gonna implode fast with that fork on it. Not to mention the super slack angles (my knees hurt just looking at that seat tube!)


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Berkley said:


> That thing is gonna implode fast with that fork on it.


Nah it won't, the steel on those 456s is so thick that the steerer will rip off and launch into low orbit before you bend or crack the head tube area. If you manage it at all you were probably going to the ER on your back regardless.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

so you're the guy that bought the Mr. Dirt Stem. I had one too, that guy was ahead of his time in a lot of ways, crazy as hell in a lot of other ways ahaha!


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys with the new BFe, whats your height? What size did you choose? My height is 176cm (5.77427822 foot or 5 feet and 9.2913385826772 inches [I think]) what size should I get? Thanks in advance


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Had this baby one year! Sold my FS now, this season is all hardtail!  Im soo happy with it, FS feels sluggish and heavy now compared to my Blue pig


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

very nice bike! love the white


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Skorp said:


> Had this baby one year! Sold my FS now, this season is all hardtail!  Im soo happy with it, FS feels sluggish and heavy now compared to my Blue pig


I've jammed the end of the bar smack into my chest at least twice, so if that was my bike I'd plug the ends of the bar. Up to you though. Nice bike. Big photos.


----------



## IDysterDimma (Sep 30, 2010)

Got to be a trials rider with those TT high rise bars and foam grips.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Hi guys with the new BFe, whats your height? What size did you choose? My height is 176cm (5.77427822 foot or 5 feet and 9.2913385826772 inches [I think]) what size should I get? Thanks in advance


I'm 5'8 and ride a small. You don't want a medium at our height, get a small.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> I've jammed the end of the bar smack into my chest at least twice, so if that was my bike I'd plug the ends of the bar. Up to you though. Nice bike. Big photos.


Heh, i have some laying around.. Going to put them on before next ride i guess 



IDysterDimma said:


> Got to be a trials rider with those TT high rise bars and foam grips.


And not to mention the Echo flatties 

Cheers guys


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

goforbroke said:


> I'm 5'8 and ride a small. You don't want a medium at our height, get a small.


hmm still considering, shall ask Cotic guys first their sizing range is quite tight hahas. Here's there size chart recommendation

Small Medium Large
Usual Height Range 5'5" - 5'8" |	5'9" - 6'0" | 6'0" - 6'3"


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> hmm still considering, shall ask Cotic guys first their sizing range is quite tight hahas. Here's there size chart recommendation
> 
> Small Medium Large
> Usual Height Range 5'5" - 5'8" |	5'9" - 6'0" | 6'0" - 6'3"


I am 5'9 and am riding a medium. I use it for trail and all mountain and find the sizing perfect for me. I have it set up with 720mm bars and a 60mm stem.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

hani1 said:


> I am 5'9 and am riding a medium. I use it for trail and all mountain and find the sizing perfect for me. I have it set up with 720mm bars and a 60mm stem.


You riding the new BFe too?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Resize your photos!!!!


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> hmm still considering, shall ask Cotic guys first their sizing range is quite tight hahas. Here's there size chart recommendation
> 
> Small Medium Large
> Usual Height Range 5'5" - 5'8" |	5'9" - 6'0" | 6'0" - 6'3"


I spoke with them also before I ordered and Cy's right hand man told me he rides a small and he is 5'8 just like me. I'm glad I'm went with a small even though I do find myself scooting my butt back on looooonnnnng rides. 
I have a 30" inseam and I have the bike setup now with 70mm steam and 760mm bars.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

scmalex said:


> If i'm not mistaken, that fork is a 2005 Marzocchi 66. Even the 150mm version of that fork has a ridiculously long 575mm axle to crown, which makes it taller than most 200mm downhill dual crown forks.
> I would say get a different fork if you like having a headtube on your bike.


Yes, you're right, it's a 2005 66RC with 170mm travel.
I'm currently looking for another frame. I just hope I won't have to get a custom frame just to have correct head and seat tubes angles...

And no, I'm not afraid of breaking the frame.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

papanoel said:


> Yes, you're right, it's a 2005 66RC with 170mm travel.
> I'm currently looking for another frame. I just hope I won't have to get a custom frame just to have correct head and seat tubes angles...
> 
> And no, I'm not afraid of breaking the frame.


Gnarly! Sorry, I'm just picturing that uncut steerer going straight into your face after the head tube shears off, but I doubt it will actually break. I suppose it's still better than this.


----------



## Xizang (May 12, 2013)

2w4s said:


> so you're the guy that bought the Mr. Dirt Stem. I had one too, that guy was ahead of his time in a lot of ways, crazy as hell in a lot of other ways ahaha!


Yes, yes I am, lol. I'm using it mainly as I've got 25.4mm bars, not these new fangled 31.8's. The position feels spot-on when I'm riding both up and on the downs.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally got the bikes out of the basement to get some sun.

2013 Transition TransAM 29er, large



















Fox 34 Float fork
Reverb post
Atlas bars
Stroker brakes
1x10 X9
E13 cranks
E13 TR chainguide
Revolution 28 wheels
Mountain King 2.4 inch tires
ATAC pedals
Fizik saddle


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice!



VTSession said:


> I finally got the bikes out of the basement to get some sun.
> 
> 2013 Transition TransAM 29er, large
> 
> ...


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure if it's 100% all mountain, but it can definitely handle much more than XC

Cotic Soul, full SRAM X0, RS SID xx, Hope Pro EVO II hubs with Arch EX rims and Hope Tech X2 EVO brakes!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I ride a full suspension but I'm always following this thread. These hardtails are awesome! Definitely next on my list! Keep up the good pics.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

MTB Marco said:


> I ride a full suspension but I'm always following this thread. These hardtails are awesome! Definitely next on my list! Keep up the good pics.


i am monitoring these thread hopelessly jealous and poisoned scrimping every inch I can hope to get mine soon. I am riding a unbranded hardtail for the time being though with a 120mm Epicon.


----------



## ros94 (May 18, 2013)

Someone with a Marzocchi 44 rlo can suggest me the right air pressure for this fork?  i set it at 5 bar, as the manual says, but it's too stiff, especially in the fast rocky trails...

i ride it on my on one 456 SS under my 80 kilos


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

ros94 said:


> Someone with a Marzocchi 44 rlo can suggest me the right air pressure for this fork?  i set it at 5 bar, as the manual says, but it's too stiff, especially in the fast rocky trails...
> 
> i ride it on my on one 456 SS under my 80 kilos


dun follow the manual my friend set the sag according to your weight when you sit on it.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*2002 Raleigh M60*

New fork
Reba Rl
More pics tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Das Grigo (Apr 8, 2013)

*Titus Fireline Ti EVO*

From this:








To this:








Titus Fireline Ti EVO
XT - Crankset
XT - RD
XT - FD (now it has been taken off as running 1x10 setup, with 34t upfront and 11/34 rear Shimano HT cassette and e13 chain guide and tensioner)
XT - hydraulic brakes and disks (160mm rear, 203mm front)
Stans Flows with Ardent tubeless tyres (2.25 rear, 2.4 front)
FSA stem and handlebar
Truvativ seatpost (want to ugrade a dropper)
Rock Shox 120mm travel fork 15mm QR (want to upgrade to a better fork but waiting this one to die first)


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Das Grigo said:


> From this:
> 
> Titus Fireline Ti EVO


Pretty. Pretty Frame. Like that Sella Italia, too.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me what front fork I could get for my Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er. I have a Rockshox Tora Air 80mm. I want to get a bigger one like 140. Thanks


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

aquito said:


> I want to get a bigger one like 140.


No!

100mm, anything bigger would sacrifice handling and strength.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I ask why? Wouldn't the bike ride more comfortable with bigger suspension travel?


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

The problem with more rake is if your frame is only designed to handle XXX axle to crown going longer has the potential of breaking welds on the frame. Mostly around the head tube area. Your seat post will also slacken out and on some frames will make the ride less desirable.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

aquito said:


> Can I ask why? Wouldn't the bike ride more comfortable with bigger suspension travel?


basically it will ride horribly and put lots of stress on the frame


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*2002 Raleigh M60*

Rainy ride today


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Would you put this Marz fork on your Hardtail? The newly release forks looks dam sick.

Tenneco Marzocchi Suspension - 2013 Enduro forks - 55 CR


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

aquito said:


> Can someone tell me what front fork I could get for my Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er. I have a Rockshox Tora Air 80mm. I want to get a bigger one like 140. Thanks


If you want 140mm of travel, sell your Tahoe and get a bike designed around that much travel. Canfield Yelli, Banshee Paradox, Kona Honzo, etc. You could step up to 100mm on that Tora by removing a spacer from the air spring if you're moderately mechanically inclined.


----------



## *kenny (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished putting it together.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Job1 said:


> Not sure if it's 100% all mountain, but it can definitely handle much more than XC
> 
> Cotic Soul, full SRAM X0, RS SID xx, Hope Pro EVO II hubs with Arch EX rims and Hope Tech X2 EVO brakes!
> 
> View attachment 799911


Trying to find a soul here state-side. They are a rare beast. Looks great though!


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

apat13 said:


> Conversely, something about this bike just screams "borderline unrideable" to me. 140mm travel fork on an early 90's bike meant for rigid means lots of scary things. It looks to have almost a 14" (or higher) bottom bracket height....insane for a hardtail. Thins must ride like a top heavy chopper, but on the flip side I bet it is easy to wheelie.


I love what I call twitchy bikes that have short chain stays and take time to learn their ride characteristics. That's why my frame has 380mm stays. That being said that bike looks very stable and I am sure "un-rideable" doesn't come close to applying to this rig.


----------



## bermuda_import (May 16, 2013)

*Quarterhorse*

1st Ride on my new Bike.

2SoulsCycles Quarterhorse
140mm White brothers Loops
Thomson Drop Post
Easten Wheels,
Formula brakes


----------



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

Whats the difference between xc and all mountain besides the fork travel and stronger brakes?


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

toot334455 said:


> Whats the difference between xc and all mountain besides the fork travel and stronger brakes?


I would say that an all mountain bike would be a bike that is designed to climb and descend well with an emphasis on strength and sometimes weight.

The only specific thing to set it apart from other bikes would be fork travel and geometry (steep seat tube angles, slack head tube angles, long wheelbase etc). They also often have clearance for fat tires and special features like iscg tabs and dropper post cable routing. Brakes have nothing to do with it, but it can sure help.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

honns said:


> Trying to find a soul here state-side. They are a rare beast. Looks great though!


The only way to get one (new) is ordering it directly from the Cotic guys in UK. I ordered 2 (Wife and I) and had them shipped home in Canada. Stooopid fun bike that climbs VERY well both seated and standing. Then have to try to stop screaming YAHOOO on the way down.... Not cheap for a steel bike but the geometry really works well for us.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, its the price that's giving me pause. Was hoping to find one used here, but its looking less and less likely. I'm sure I'll talk myself into one by xmas though, fear not.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

singlespeedtoday said:


> View attachment 802354


What frame is that?
It looks like it would be a blast to ride.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

X2 what frame? Looks awesome.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

bmxconvert said:


> What frame is that?
> It looks like it would be a blast to ride.


looks like a ragley blue pig in green? stays look like ragley's and the aluminum models sport a 1.5" headtube afaik


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Been looking into the chromag stylus, sc chameleon or blue pig. I wish i could test them out.


----------



## jtaves (Apr 6, 2013)

This is what i have been working on lately... First time on a hardtail in a while and its a lot of fun. sorry the pic sucks

2013 Kona Taro
XT Cranks/BB
XT rear D
XT M785 Brakes
Rockshox Reverb Dropper Post
WTB Frequency i23 rear wheel 
Sektor 130mm internal Dampener
Some green bits









Its sub 30lbs right now. I'd like to match the wheels, loose the wire beads and go tubeless and hopefully end up in the 27lbs range. I figure thats respectable with a dropper post.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

jtaves said:


> Its sub 30lbs right now. I'd like to match the wheels, loose the wire beads and go tubeless and hopefully end up in the 27lbs range. I figure thats respectable with a dropper post.


Nice ride.

3lb's excess weight in the wheels is considerable... IIRC that rear wheel is already tubeless compatible and just needs its proper rimstrip to be run so (its a TLR rim isn't it?), matching with a similar one on the front sounds a good bet.
Mate that with a tubeless ready tire and some sealant and you'd definitely drop a bit of weight.

It's not a light rim, but if you like running wide tyres it's worth the extra weight to have the internal width.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's how mine's looking these days...


----------



## jtaves (Apr 6, 2013)

EnglishT said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> 3lb's excess weight in the wheels is considerable... IIRC that rear wheel is already tubeless compatible and just needs its proper rimstrip to be run so (its a TLR rim isn't it?), matching with a similar one on the front sounds a good bet.
> Mate that with a tubeless ready tire and some sealant and you'd definitely drop a bit of weight.
> ...


Yeah I wanted the extra width and I tend to ride pretty hard on rear wheels. Last time I owned a hardtail I went through 3 xc rear wheels in a season so I wanted something with a little more durability. And yes the wheel is tubeless compatible. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.

And I'm only hoping to lose about 2lbs with a new wheel and tire (29 1/2lbs now, like to be around 27-27 1/2). Hopefully its doable! I havent done the math yet


----------



## jtaves (Apr 6, 2013)

EnglishT said:


> Nice ride.


O yeah and thanks for saying that


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

qbert2000 said:


> looks like a ragley blue pig in green? stays look like ragley's and the aluminum models sport a 1.5" headtube afaik


I think the mmmbop is the aluminum version of the blue pig.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

*war machine*

not sure if this qualifies as all mountain,
but its a hardtail and goes up mountains pretty good.

guys meet war machine.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^that looks nice. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vickbmx (Feb 13, 2011)

Frame - Supercross Shine XL
Fork - Xfusion Velvet RL2 Tapered - 100mm
Hubs - Profile Elite
Rims - Sun Rhyno Lite
Seatpost - Xfusion Hilo
Stem - Marrow Freeride 50mm
Bars - Truvativ Holzfeller
Derailleur - Shimano Zee
Shifter - Shimano Zee
Pedals - Shimano 647
Cranks -Shimano Saint
Chain guide - MRP
Brakes - Shimano Zee
Tires - Maxxis Ardent/Maxxis DTH


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Johnnydrz said:


> The only way to get one (new) is ordering it directly from the Cotic guys in UK. I ordered 2 (Wife and I) and had them shipped home in Canada. Stooopid fun bike that climbs VERY well both seated and standing. Then have to try to stop screaming YAHOOO on the way down.... Not cheap for a steel bike but the geometry really works well for us.


you live in Canada why not get a Canadian designed and hand made frame from Chromag? Hahas


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

@morando
thanks buddy, it rides like a dream=)


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> you live in Canada why not get a Canadian designed and hand made frame from Chromag? Hahas


I looked hard at the Chromag frames, but geometry-wise, I already had (still have) a Evil Sovereign. Was looking at something also lighter.

Chromag is still on my "will get one someday" kist...


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

Johnnydrz said:


> I looked hard at the Chromag frames, but geometry-wise, I already had (still have) a Evil Sovereign. Was looking at something also lighter.
> 
> Chromag is still on my "will get one someday" kist...


Hahas, I am now too having a [email protected]#$ing headache :madman::madman: to decide hahas, Cotic BFe is super cool too and the price is definately lower then Chromag frames and uses a high quality 853 Reynolds Chromoly (thats skycraper grade dude & you own 1 hahas) smaller company then Chromag but awesome support too, Chromag bikes are expensive but the Bear Logo is just too :rockon::drumroll: really dig the Gypsy from Chromag but I know I gotta bust my savings to get it :sad:


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

still have some xc parts, but im working on it.

68deg HTA
17.1 CS Length


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

I suppose this is All Mountain, although I can only pedal it up _some_ mountains.

*Salsa El Mariachi Ti*, Chris King components, Titanium seatpost, bars, stem, and cap. XO & X9 d'train. Reba fork....


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

Heres is mine,
took me 4 months to build it.
Frame 2011 Chameleon M (powder-coated/new decals)
Fork: Marzocchi 55 Bomber Micro Air Ti (20mm)
I'm running a 2x10 setup
XT Crank
XT Cassette
XT rear derailleur
XT front derailleur
XT Shifters
XT trail pedals
XT Wheels
XT Center lock rotors
XTR Bottom Bracket
Sram 1091 Chain
Seatpost Thomson Elite
Handlebar Race Face Atlas
Avid elixir 3 Brakes
Tires Kenda Nevegals
ODI grips
etc etc etc.....





Library Slideshow by prios810 | Photobucket


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice lookin' bike, Pedro.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice colors Club Mud! Nice bike too


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

Frame: On One 456
Fork: RockShox Sektor RL 150mm
Headset: Superstar Nano
Brakes: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano Zee
Rear Mech: Shimano SLX Shadow+
Cassette: SLX
Crankset: Race Face Ride (Polished by me) with On One stainless 34T chainring
Chain Device: Superstar XCR
Seatpost: Superstar Simple
Handlebar: Superstar Descent 780-25 (cut down to 760mm)
Stem: Superstar Razor
Saddle: Madison Flux
Wheels: Pacenti TL28s on Superstar Switch hubs (20mm Front 10mm Rear)
Tyres: Schwalbe Hans Dampfs 2.35" (tubeless)
Pedals: Shimano PD M530


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Whoa, gotta say those colors look pretty nice.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Never really post any riding shots, my brother took the camera riding this weekend, here goes nothing...

Btw, still loving my Honzo dearly. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool pic


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

sweet pic!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm gonna miss my transAM. I crossed over to the dark side and purchased a Yeti SB66. My next build will likely be a Honzo though! But it will be a long time before I get the luxury of another bike.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

paulski1966 said:


>


I love orange bikes!


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

eurospek said:


> Never really post any riding shots, my brother took the camera riding this weekend, here goes nothing...
> 
> Btw, still loving my Honzo dearly. :thumbsup:


nice! was that your first clipless ride?


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ awesome shot ^^


----------



## ast (Dec 2, 2004)

*Canfield Nimble 9*

Just got this built up.
Posted in the Canfield thread but thought it kinda belonged here too.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

dfuse said:


> nice! was that your first clipless ride?


Sure was. Definitely a great experience and just wish I've done it years sooner. I've spent way too much $$$ on flat pedals and shoes over the years.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Sure was. Definitely a great experience and just wish I've done it years sooner. I've spent way too much $$$ on flat pedals and shoes over the years.


Eh, with my flame suit on I have to say that clipless MTB takes all the fun out. Clipless road or cyclocross is a no-brainer.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Eh, with my flame suit on I have to say that clipless MTB takes all the fun out. Clipless road or cyclocross is a no-brainer.


What flats are you riding on currently?

I was of the same mentality as you and over the past 4 years I've owned quite a few of flats ranging from $ to $$$. And I've been riding on Vans Era or Authentics until this season on all of them. I've started on some cheaper Forte Converts from Perfomance Bike (HT rebrands) and soon jumped on the bandwagon for finding that perfect, yet thin flat pedal and the search started. After the Fortes, I owned a pair of Kona Wah Wah (super durable, and really loved them until I messed them up retapping a new thread for bigger pins lol), another pair of HT Nano series pedal (still own, on my brother's bike, zero maintenance, still spin smooth after 2 years of abuse, just added longer pins), and finally ended up ordering a set of HT AE-01 EVOs ($150) but quickly sold them after taking them apart and seeing the bearing/bushing system. I knew they wouldn't last a full season of riding. Nice design, but not robust bearing design. Then bought some Point1 Podiums ($185), loved them, rode for a full season until they fell apart on me. The three smallest cartridge bearings self-exploded (which turns out to be rather common on these), Point1 rebuilt them under warranty for free. Took forever, zero communication throughout, but I finally got them back. Took one ride in the winter this year on them and took them apart. Only to find the same bearings explode again. Ridiculous, after one ride right? This time Point1 replaced them fully under warranty, but also due to delays and backorders from their supplier of bearings, it took about a month to see them back. And when I did get them back, I received black instead of my original raw finish. So again more downtime sending them back and waiting for the raw finish. In the meantime, also found their rare bearing removal/install tool from CRC which was essential in servicing them for the future.

But before riding on the new replacement pair, I ordered a pair of DMR Vaults ($120) and on paper they should have been perfect. 17mm thin, huge plaform, and sealed well, but never really like them, slipped a pedal quite a few times the first time out on them. Sold them rather quickly as well. Which leads me to my Point1 Podiums, I wanted to upgrade from Vans and tried on all the flat pedals shoes too (Teva Crank, Pinner, Links, 5.10 Freerider and Freerider VXi, Sombrio Floats) and finally purchased some Shimano AM41 on sale which fit the closest to my old Vans. I've found every other shoe hella bulky and I wasn't going to pay $100+ for the others mention if I found them to be uncomfortable. I will say that the 5.10 Freerider XVi was nice in fitment, but still kinda heavy and approaching $130 with tax.

And I wasn't really getting on with the Shimano AM41 and Point1 Podiums this season, I couldn't find my flow. My foot managed to slip the pedal a couple times with this combo (never happened with Vans previously), so I've pretty much had given up on flats and tried out clipless for the first time. I wasn't really looking forward to having my new Point1 Podiums break down mid-season anyway, sold everything I had for them, tools, bearings, etc, and couldn't be happier with the transition.

I've spent enough $$$ on trying out most of the pedals and ultimately I'm done with them and can tell you this, if you're looking for a reliable flat, look no further than the HT Nano series or Kona Wah Wah. After owning one of the most expensive flat pedals out there and having lots of trouble with them, never again! Plus with clipless, I purchased my Giro Carbide shoes, Shimano XT 785 SPD Trail pedals, and Shimano SH56 cleats for less than what I paid for the Podiums. And I'm sure this combo will last me a few seasons longer than what I ran before.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

eurospek said:


> What flats are you riding on currently?
> 
> I was of the same mentality as you and over the past 4 years I've owned quite a few of flats ranging from $ to $$$. And I've been riding on Vans Era or Authentics until this season on all of them. I've started on some cheaper Forte Converts from Perfomance Bike (HT rebrands) and soon jumped on the bandwagon for finding that perfect, yet thin flat pedal and the search started. After the Fortes, I owned a pair of Kona Wah Wah (super durable, and really loved them until I messed them up retapping a new thread for bigger pins lol), another pair of HT Nano series pedal (still own, on my brother's bike, zero maintenance, still spin smooth after 2 years of abuse, just added longer pins), and finally ended up ordering a set of HT AE-01 EVOs ($150) but quickly sold them after taking them apart and seeing the bearing/bushing system. I knew they wouldn't last a full season of riding. Nice design, but not robust bearing design. Then bought some Point1 Podiums ($185), loved them, rode for a full season until they fell apart on me. The three smallest cartridge bearings self-exploded (which turns out to be rather common on these), Point1 rebuilt them under warranty for free. Took forever, zero communication throughout, but I finally got them back. Took one ride in the winter this year on them and took them apart. Only to find the same bearings explode again. Ridiculous, after one ride right? This time Point1 replaced them fully under warranty, but also due to delays and backorders from their supplier of bearings, it took about a month to see them back. And when I did get them back, I received black instead of my original raw finish. So again more downtime sending them back and waiting for the raw finish. In the meantime, also found their rare bearing removal/install tool from CRC which was essential in servicing them for the future.
> 
> ...


Shimano SPDs last foorrrrever. Such a great pedal.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*15 mile ride*

Put a lot of miles on this 2002


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys.

I guess mine is an "all mountain" because I simply haven't found enjoyment using it for just one thing, and haven't found much this bike doesn't happily take...

In the last few months I've been riding a lot of fast narrow single track, up, down, over stuff, whatever presents itself, does that count as All Mountain?

This is my first "adult" mtb, as I just started riding again this year:

Cannondale Caffeine 
Shimano 2x9 SLX crank
SPD pedals
"fancy" innertube chainstay guard
Mavic wheels
FOX rlc fork
ummm yea...give me a few more months and I'll know all the fancy jargon, right now I'm too busy riding 

Here pictures


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

Like the bike and the hidden building


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

WVmtnLVR said:


> Here pictures


That's the stone hut at B'ville park isn't it? I was there Sunday morning and someone had slung a hammock between two trees there, built a fire, and drank a 12 pack. When I stopped to look, a girl popped her head out from under the covers. I lol'ed, warned them there'd be lots of traffic to come so they should wrap it up and get going before trouble finds them. :thumbsup:


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

My yelli with new eaten dropper installed and I spec xt shifters. Loving it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

wv_bob said:


> That's the stone hut at B'ville park isn't it? I was there Sunday morning and someone had slung a hammock between two trees there, built a fire, and drank a 12 pack. When I stopped to look, a girl popped her head out from under the covers. I lol'ed, warned them there'd be lots of traffic to come so they should wrap it up and get going before trouble finds them. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

Well howdy neighbor 

It is that hut indeed. The whole area actually used to be a prison farm, there are a few such vestiges of days past around there. All three of those shots are at the park.

That's hilarious about the campers. I actually noticed the fire yesterday and chuckled, figured it was a hobo or something, as that wouldn't be the first time. As long as they don't leave a mess, or get the BPD annoyed.

top of devil's hollow:


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

Old Grumpytroll said:


> Like the bike and the hidden building


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

eurospek said:


> What flats are you riding on currently?


Been rolling on Forte Converts and HT AN01s for a few years now. Recently put a set of VP Vice pedals on my DJ bike but only have 2 rides on them, little bigger and thinner platform than Converts and pretty sure they're also made by HT. I really want to grab some Canfield Crampon v2 pedals sometime soon but my Forte pedals wont die and even when they do, I know Performance will replace them for free.

Used 5.10 Minaars for the last two years before the tread gave out. Picked up some Teva Links Mid shoes in early May and love them and was just gifted a pair of the VXi Five Tens as well but havent had a chance to ride them since my knee has been acting up. Both shoes are a marked improvement in weight and comfort over the Minaars.

I recently replaced my Sidi Dom5s with a pair of Shimano M088 shoes and use XT 785 pedals on my cross bike. Great setup, just not as much fun on the mountain bike to me. When I'm on my cross bike I'm serious about racing and pushing hard, when I'm on my mountain bike I'm all about finding some flow and having a good time.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah I've been here all my life, and remember all the way back to when they were putting the lake in and it's prior history as a "reform school" and state prison farm.

IIRC there's a WPA marker on the stone hut, built in 1930 something.

My only thought about the campers was it's a good thing they didn't set the whole hillside on fire, because they were surrounded by tall weeds.

My Granny told me that's an old school at Beech Fork in that next photo  I've got some with bikes in the frame but can only find this one right now. It's pretty well hidden here ... you can ride right by it this time of year and never notice it.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Now SSed)

A month before, in Ukrainian Karpatians


----------



## jsc3582 (Jun 18, 2013)

*My Hard Tail*







Hello, this is my first post, here is my bike. Built it about 4 yrs ago.

Frame - Leader Ld-510H 7005 Aluminum
Fork - is being replaced at the moment - looking at SR Suntour EPICON-X2 (Anyone have this one are any thoughts on this fork)
Headset - Cane Creek 40.ZS44 Tall
Crank - Bontrager King Earl
B/B - ? can remember
Pedals - Power Grips
Chain - needs replacing 
Cassette - Shimano 
Stem - ? can't remember
Handlebar - PZ Racing C1RBH
Brakes - Avid Single Digit 5 V-Brakes (will be upgrading to disk with new fork)
Brake Levers-Avid

Front Tire - Hutchinson Piranha 2.3
Rear Tire - Hutchinson Piranha 2.3
Front Wheel Set - Vuelta XRP Mountian Comp Disc
Rear Wheel - Vuelta XRP Mountian Comp Disc
Saddle - SDG Bel-Air Ti
Seatpost - Leader SPC3
Front Derailuer - SRAM x-7
Rear Derailuer - SRAM x-7
Shifters - SRAM x-9


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

soma analog, Full xt 9 speed, hope hubs, recon 140's w reba dual air cart.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks nice, guessing you lowered the 140mm fork to 100mm with the reba internals?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, had van 125's on there before and they were noodles. frame seems happier at 100mm but i might try them up at 120 at some point.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome thread. Definitely digging the hardtail AM bikes. I'm in the process of converting my cannondale trail SL 4 over for now, until I can afford to buy a purpose built AM bike.


----------



## Lammila (Jul 21, 2011)

...


----------



## howequalspeace (May 30, 2012)

*kenny said:


> Just finished putting it together.


Damn nice lookin build you have there. The blue pigs just have a lil extra radness to em in the looks department. They don't ride half bad either.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

IMG]https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/badbinder77/IMG95201306249512062995314_zps1f5c5294.jpg[/IMG]








New marzocchi 44 rlo 140 mm, 26x2.3 forte tires, 60mm hussefelt stem. I'll be taking it out tomorrow for it's first ride with new parts.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was wondering how will it ride, if I get one of these and put a 140mm Fork.

Looks like you went up to 160??

How does it ride??


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's a 140 mm. I've only ridden it around the driveway so far. It feels nice but I'll post after I take it on a real ride.


----------



## discohospital (Sep 23, 2008)

good luck, you will need it.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

discohospital said:


> good luck, you will need it.


And here come the geometry police, posting lashings without justification to the unworthy!

I'm guessing that frame is rated for 120mm travel, so 140mm puts everything 1 degree off. As long as you aren't hucking that thing down 5ft drops, I think you'll be just fine. Enjoy that new fork.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not just geometry, it's the danger of shearing off a headtube. XC frames are meant for shorter forks. That cannondale MIGHT be okay due to its 1.5 inch head tube, but I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

We all know. I think everyone who has been on this thread has heard this about 500 times, yet, no one ever posts pics of a headtube sheared from the frame. Ride the bike, just don't go hucking to flat and you'll be okay. If he stuck a 170mm fork on there, I think he might be in trouble, but 140mm is probably fine.

Maybe I'm wrong... maybe all the people who have posted said bikes have been lobotomized by their steer tubes and lack the cognition to come back and post the catastrophy here. Who knows...


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well Ive sheared a headtube off of a bike with a 100mm fork that was meant for an 80mm fork, so there's that.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> Well Ive sheared a headtube off of a bike with a 100mm fork that was meant for an 80mm fork, so there's that.


I highly doubt that was the direct result of a 1 degree change in headtube angle.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> I highly doubt that was the direct result of a 1 degree change in headtube angle.


Would have to agree in that particular example - the traditional "wisdom" has always been not to change by more than 20mm from what it's designed around... but it's as much for geometry as it is for strength.

Bear in mind it's not just the steer-tube itself that's at risk from increased leverage, bikes with butted down/top tubes can quite easily bend and break at the point where the tube thins out (usually a couple of inches from the HT junction) which can be just as devastating.

Anyhow, it all depends on the frame in question, how it was built and what it was intended to be specced with... it might be safe to put a longer fork on some frames whilst on others it absolutely isn't... 
But just because a certain frame is safe for a +40mm change on the fork doesn't mean it's a good idea, that kind of change at the front end is going to slacken the seattube angle (shifting rider weight back when seated) and raise the bottom bracket - depends on the original geometry, but the chances are it won't feel quite right.

I do think its irresponsible to encourage people to be test-dummies for radical changes (like putting significantly longer forks on frames that aren't designed or tested to be safe with them) and pointing it out doesn't make someone a "nazi" or "police" - at the same time, if this is just a +20mm change then its probably harmless.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've read through the entire thread and i'm aware of the concerns of larger forks on xc bikes. I recently got back into biking after about a 15 year break. I bought this bike to get started back in riding and so far have enjoyed it. I have a hard time leaving anything stock so I have started buying parts. As for right now I dont believe my riding style is going to be shearing any head tubes, I plan on owning more bikes in the future and now that I fully aware of all these different categories of bikes, I'll have a better idea of what to buy next. As for now I just got back from a ride and had a blast, the ride is worlds better than the stock fork. I'll continue to play around with this bike until my skills require something better.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

It probably won't break, but is voiding your warranty (and the small chance of breaking your face) worth an extra 40mm?
There are already so many risks in mountain biking, why create more?

@Badbinder77 You should consider lowering your fork. It seems to be a fairly easy procedure with the 44. If your riding style is fairly mild, you most likely don't need all that travel anyways. Regardless, it probably wont break and I'm sure you'll have tons of fun riding it.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was originally looking for a fox 120mm but then found a good deal on this 44. So, I was going to look into dropping it to 120mm. I kinda just wanted to give it a few tests at 140mm first.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Badbinder77 said:


> I was originally looking for a fox 120mm but then found a good deal on this 44. So, I was going to look into dropping it to 120mm. I kinda just wanted to give it a few tests at 140mm first.


Go ahead and lower it. 20mm is nothing assuming you run proper sag. 40mm is enough to really affect the ride. Some bikes are built burly enough to handle long travel forks but also excel with shorter forks for folks that want racier handling. Think On One 456 which is designed to excel with 4", 5", and 6" forks, or SC Chameleon which is the same, rated to 160mm travel but light enough to be a race machine at 100-120mm of travel; 40mm over stock is enough to drastically affect the ride. Spacer kits are cheap. If you're just getting into riding, ride a more traditional setup and then start playing around once you're comfortable.

Just realized I hadnt posted pics of my new bike but here's my ver2 Banshee Paradox. Full XT 2x10 group w/Zee rear D, handbuilt Hope/Pacenti wheelset, Thomson cockpit. Rockshox Revelation RCT3 fork at 140mm travel


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Badbinder77 said:


> I was originally looking for a fox 120mm but then found a good deal on this 44. So, I was going to look into dropping it to 120mm. I kinda just wanted to give it a few tests at 140mm first.


My first mountain bike was a 2010 C'dale F7 hardtail. I swapped the fork for a rockshox Tora 318 with 130mm of travel and it rode just fine. Took it up to Mammoth mountain and the thing railed. If anything, I think the longer fork took care of the twitchyness it had in with the recommended 100mm travel mode! That said, 140mm is absolutely the max travel I would run on a bike like that; a strong headtube they may have, but not an invincible one. Have fun with your bike though!


----------



## Prestige (Oct 22, 2010)

Alredy posted this on Kona section, but doesn't hurt to show it here as well I suppose.

New Kona Taro, with few bits changed. Really really like it! I had Ragley Blue Big before, but it's so rocky and rooty here that 29" is definately the way to go with hardtail! Rides so much faster and more playfully than ragley.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll second that with my Kona Honzo, which I've also posted in the Kona section.
(I have since adjusted my chain tension, this was my first ride so it stretched a lot)


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

You're right, It also had to do with riding an XC bike as an ALL MOUNTAIN bike.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

buggyr333 said:


> you're right, it also had to do with riding an xc bike as an all mountain bike.


lol


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Didn't quite land it... Video - Pinkbike
To those who've never seen a headtube rip off.

Not something I'd want to be involved with. Maybe sticky this video onto the first post with a big disclaimer saying "just because the bikes in this thread have big forks doesnt mean you can put a 6" fork on your XC hardtail"


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Didn't quite land it... Video - Pinkbike
> To those who've never seen a headtube rip off.
> 
> Not something I'd want to be involved with. Maybe sticky this video onto the first post with a big disclaimer saying "just because the bikes in this thread have big forks doesnt mean you can put a 6" fork on your XC hardtail"


...but that was a DJ, *with an appropriate size fork*, and that seemed to be a complete premature frame failure, as there was no sudden stress to cause that. Show me a video of someone with a bike meant for 120mm travel with 140mm fork and the head tube sheering off... then I will take back my previous comments in defeat.

Once again, people comparing apples to oranges


----------



## calbert04 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a few shots I took of my Steely after getting the frame powdercoated....


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

nice steely. where did you get the frame? i havent seen any around.


----------



## calbert04 (Feb 24, 2010)

I unfortunately had to buy it complete last year and have pretty much upgraded everything but the fork which is the next thing to go. I'm tied between a Fox 36 Float or a RS Pike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

calbert04 said:


> I unfortunately had to buy it complete last year and have pretty much upgraded everything but the fork which is the next thing to go. I'm tied between a Fox 36 Float or a RS Pike.


I would go with the Fox Float, personally, although I would go for a Talas instead of that.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I know that the 2010 Cannondale F9 is not a true "All-Mountain" hardtail, but that is what I use my F9 for currently, as I now own a marvelous 2013 Trek Cobia which I use for any Cross-Country riding I do, but that will soon become an "All-Mountain" hardtail once I upgrade it . I love upgrading things.











































I apologize for the kickstand. I needed it for when I actually rode on the road.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

lol, you should apologize for even thinking of posting that cheapo thing here!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

manbat said:


> I would say the same about any aluminium hardtail posted in this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


You would be a fool then

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

This isn't the "post the hardtail bike you ride like an all mountain bike thread"


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

tangaroo said:


> ...but that was a DJ, *with an appropriate size fork*, and that seemed to be a complete premature frame failure, as there was no sudden stress to cause that. Show me a video of someone with a bike meant for 120mm travel with 140mm fork and the head tube sheering off... then I will take back my previous comments in defeat.
> 
> Once again, people comparing apples to oranges


Thanks for busting out the *bold* but I think the point of that video was to illustrate that abuse can fatigue a bike to the point where it could fail without notice. Overforking counts as abuse. 
No offense, but your argument is invalid because you are telling someone to void their warranty.



CannondaleF9 said:


> I would go with the Fox Float, personally, although I would go for a Talas instead of that.


Talas is balls.

I have a fox float 36 on my ht and I love it, but pretty please with cherries on top be a hard tail guinea pig for the new pike 



manbat said:


> Says who?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


once you've clicked on "All Mountain", you've already gone too far.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

manbat said:


> Says who?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly.
And also, how do you specify what an "All-Mountain" hardtail is. 
Also, half the bike is the rider, so if my AM hardtail may be cheap, it still works for how I ride it. It climbs very well, and descends even better. I have All-Mountain tires on it, and though the fork may be dieing, I don't care because it handles so well. I can remove the kickstand, would that make it better?


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Exactly.
> And also, how do you specify what an "All-Mountain" hardtail is.
> Also, half the bike is the rider, so if my AM hardtail may be cheap, it still works for how I ride it. It climbs very well, and descends even better. I have All-Mountain tires on it, and though the fork may be dieing, I don't care because it handles so well. I can remove the kickstand, would that make it better?


I would love to see how long that bike would hold up riding down some of my trails. There are certain geometries and fork travel amount that we are talk I g about when we say "all mountain". Yes you can probably ride your bike fine all mountain but its not the intended purpose of it nor was it what the op of this thread had in mind

FWIW, an all mountain bike probably has a fork on it that costs more than the MSRP of an entire f9! ($469) 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Exactly.
> And also, how do you specify what an "All-Mountain" hardtail is.
> Also, half the bike is the rider,


We have specified what an AM hardtail is. It is not some gray area that some people make it out to be. It is a Burly hardtail with 5-6 inches of suspension travel, and pedal-able geometry. Don't give me that half of the bike is the rider BS, I know plenty of people who ride full on downhill bikes that can't ride for ****, doesn't change the classification of their bike. So why would it work the other way around?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not about cost, cpfitness - it's about what it is. Sure, you don't see "cheap" AM hardtails in the same way as you see "cheap" XC hardtails (the market just doesn't exist for them in the same way) but it's not impossible for a company to come out with a bike that satisfies our definitions in this thread and yet costs fairly similar to his F9.

I'd say its more about geometry and durability than about fork-travel alone - if you really wanted to make an encompassing definition, it'd probably wind up being more along the lines of...
If you can answer yes to *x* of these questions, your bike is "AM":
1) Fork travel is >140mm
2) Headangle is <68 degrees with a fork that doesn't void the warranty (so stepping up 40mm from stock doesn't count, as this will ruin geometry and probably make it incapable of handling like an AM bike should).
3) Has ISCG tabs (and probably makes use of them).
4) Has clearance for true 2.4" tyre in the rear atleast (even if rider chooses not to utilise it).
5) Is intended to be jumped and ridden on very rough terrain and is built with a tougher tubeset (and possibly gussets) to satisfy this need.
..... _and so on_.

I agree, it's not the rider that makes the BIKE an "AM" bike... If a rider can take a regular cross country bike (ie: steeper angles, shorter travel fork, skinnier tyres, etc) like, for a convenient example, an F9 or Hardrock, and ride it on trails that most riders would require a burlier (AM) bike like a transam, 456, bluepig, BFE (etc)... that makes the rider a skilled dude, but it doesn't make his bike "AM".

You can fit a ****ing huge motor in a fairly standard car that looks perfectly ordinary from the outside, and it'll lay down some serious speed... but it doesn't make it a thoroughbred race-car like a 911 or Ferrari and that point stands regardless of whether some insanely skilled driver manages to control it and put down a respectable lap time. 
In this example, the huge motor is the skilled rider taking the chassis way beyond its intended usage, but at the end of the day that chassis's limitations are way way below something purpose-built.

I'll post my bike up again, for the fun of it... 
I consider this to be at the LIGHTER end of the AM-hardtail spectrum - I have ISCG tabs and a chaindevice mounted on them, fairly burly tyres (though I can fit bigger when conditions dictate), 4pot brakes and although my fork is only 120mm I still have a slack headangle at around 66.5 degrees measured (though picture doesn't show this too well).


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

manbat said:


> This is what I like to see someone pointing out pertinent facts like geometry instead of just being an asshat


only an asshat would make a statement that says aluminum bikes can't be all mountain bikes.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

EnglishT said:


> It's not about cost, cpfitness - it's about what it is. Sure, you don't see "cheap" AM hardtails in the same way as you see "cheap" XC hardtails (the market just doesn't exist for them in the same way) but it's not impossible for a company to come out with a bike that satisfies our definitions in this thread and yet costs fairly similar to his F9.
> 
> I'd say its more about geometry and durability than about fork-travel alone - if you really wanted to make an encompassing definition, it'd probably wind up being more along the lines of...
> If you can answer yes to *x* of these questions, your bike is "AM":
> ...


I was just making a joke about the cost thing after looking up specs on the F9 and seeing that its msrp is $469 which means it probably sold in a shop for $400. One of the cheaper options for a 140mm fork would be a manitou tower pro and that is $475. My bike is similar to yours, it's a yelli screamy so i've got really slack head tube angle for descending but short chain stays which allow it to climb like a beast. 203mm rotor up front and 180 in the rear and a dropper post along with beefier WTB TCS Trail 29er wheels round out my setup. I know for a fact that if the guy who posted the f9 rode that bike stock on the trails I have near me he would be replacing lots of parts in short order.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> I know for a fact that if the guy who posted the f9 rode that bike stock on the trails I have near me he would be replacing lots of parts in short order.


As I am planning to do.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

And that is great that you love to tinker. I'm totally the same way. I started out dabbling in mtb with a diamondback frame that quickly became apparent it was not an all mountain frame but a capable XC frame. My point to you and I think others will agree is that your frame/fork combo is not going to excel in "ALL Mountain" category. Yes you can do some modifications to it that may make it a little better suited for it, but if your going to get the mod bug, you should make mods within it's appropriate usage. so for example, a lighter weight, quality xc fork, lighter weight wheels and other components and focus on making it a xc race machine. Then buy yourself a proper all mountain frame to do the bigger stuff with. 

I get into this same discussion with people who want to commute on mtb's that have a suspension fork and think that just because they put slicks on that they now have a road bike. yes, you made it a little better to ride on the road, but you aren't going to get close to keeping up with me on my 23lbs ridgid fork hybrid or my 16lb carbon road bike.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lets just remember that All-Mountain is a marketing term, so If your bike is not marketed as an All-Mountain bike, it probably isn't.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh sh*t! Not again!!! Not this discussion again! 
I think if we count the amount of times the same thing has been discussed we definitely have a Guinness World Record here...
POST PICS OF BIKES PLEASE!!!


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

juancho142 said:


> Oh sh*t! Not again!!! Not this discussion again!
> I think if we count the amount of times the same thing has been discussed we definitely have a Guinness World Record here...
> POST PICS OF BIKES PLEASE!!!


It's inevitable... bikes get posted that don't fit the category and when it gets stated that it doesn't belong, it's usually fair to let people know what the category actually is, and roughly how to define it.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I think its hilarious that some people have such a problem when another person posts a XC hard tail on this thread. Does it really bother you that much?


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

VTSession said:


> I think its hilarious that some people have such a problem when another person posts a XC hard tail on this thread. Does it really bother you that much?


Is it the end if the world? Obviously not. Is it a bit annoying? Yes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neddead (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh no! XC hardtails posted in the all mountain hartail thread?! I think it's time to up the blasphemy! :thumbsup:

Blue Pig MKI with a 100mm fork&#8230; :eekster:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

cpfitness said:


> I get into this same discussion with people who want to commute on mtb's that have a suspension fork and think that just because they put slicks on that they now have a road bike. yes, you made it a little better to ride on the road, but you aren't going to get close to keeping up with me on my 23lbs ridgid fork hybrid or my 16lb carbon road bike.


Thats a really good analogy. Seems like a lot of people see the way these bikes are specced without looking at the whole picture and figure that all mountain just means a short stem, wide handlebars, and a tall fork. Doing these mods to a XC bike wont make it anything but a XC bike with a short stem, wide bars, and wack geometry.

Kinda like the guys with Civics that see racecars with big spoilers, low suspension, stripped interiors. So they bolt on a spoiler, cut their springs to lower the car, and remove the back seat. Still not a racecar even though it might look more like one.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Putting candles on a cow pie doesn't make it a birthday cake.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd rather say its like hair colour... 

This thread could be called the "post hot blondes here" thread, and people might start posting up light browns and the occasional clear brunette - as much as you might like both, if you see a title that says "blondes", that's what you expect to see and its what you open the thread for... 

An XC frame that's been modded with a longer fork, wider bars and short stem might be posted as a blonde, but one whom everyone can clearly see from the roots is really a dyed brunette.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am truly sorry for starting a whole argument, but it brought people back to this thread, correct?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I am truly sorry for starting a whole argument, but it brought people back to this thread, correct?


Eh, you're just the most recent bait. This happens every 10-15 pages of quality posts.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Wouldn't it suck if everybody started posting full suspension bikes???

I like this thread and come to see it almost every day. I clearly lose my enthusiasm when I see a Raleigh with a Suntour fork...



VTSession said:


> I think its hilarious that some people have such a problem when another person posts a XC hard tail on this thread. Does it really bother you that much?


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's mine :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's mine. Chromag TRL.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> Here's mine. Chromag TRL.


holy sh*t :rockon::drumroll:. Nice and rare ride dude, the TRL is one of the toughest Hardtails Chromag made can fit 180mm forks. Damn must have throw in quite a bit of green paper for it right? Hahas, unique fork choice too, how's the x-fusion feeling?


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> Here's mine. Chromag TRL.


That Chromag is the sex!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> holy sh*t :rockon::drumroll:. Nice and rare ride dude, the TRL is one of the toughest Hardtails Chromag made can fit 180mm forks. Damn must have throw in quite a bit of green paper for it right? Hahas, unique fork choice too, how's the x-fusion feeling?


Best hardtail I've owned. Picked it up lightly used so not too bad cost wise. The vengeance is set at 150mm and I am very happy with it too. Run a vengeance coil at 170mm on my chili too. Previously am trail wise I had an on one 456 summer session, a 456ti and a trans am. The trl is the best of that bunch by a bit. I like chromag too though. Great company and great products. Have a ranger stem and osx bars on the trl plus the seat collar and seat too. Happy with it all the way around. I was looking for a samarai and found this instead.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> Best hardtail I've owned. Picked it up lightly used so not too bad cost wise. The vengeance is set at 150mm and I am very happy with it too. Run a vengeance coil at 170mm on my chili too. Previously am trail wise I had an on one 456 summer session, a 456ti and a trans am. The trl is the best of that bunch by a bit. I like chromag too though. Great company and great products. Have a ranger stem and osx bars on the trl plus the seat collar and seat too. Happy with it all the way around. I was looking for a samarai and found this instead.


Can see from your pic its Chromag tricked out hahas, where did you find the frame? I was looking for Chromag Gypsy.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> Can see from your pic its Chromag tricked out hahas, where did you find the frame? I was looking for Chromag Gypsy.


pinkbike.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

justamember said:


> I ride my XC rigid tail like it's All-Mountain.


That's fine, as long as you don't post it like it's All-Mountain


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> pinkbike.


hahas, you must have got a lucky break, its seems hard for me find one there


----------



## varcity23 (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you guys consider the 2013 Giant XTC 29er 2 a AM Bike?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

varcity23 said:


> Do you guys consider the 2013 Giant XTC 29er 2 a AM Bike?


No. I thought that my F9 could be considered an AM bike, as it had a few upgrades, but no real All-Mountain bike has "less than 120mm". There is a "Post pictures of your 29er" thread that would be best. At least the people there don't care what 29er you own, be it All-Mountain Hardtail, or XC full suspension.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> No. I thought that my F9 could be considered an AM bike, as it had a few upgrades, but no real All-Mountain bike has "less than 120mm". There is a "Post pictures of your 29er" thread that would be best. At least the people there don't care what 29er you own, be it All-Mountain Hardtail, or XC full suspension.


Untwist your panties... noone here cares what kind of bike you own, they just prefer that you don't post bikes in this thread that don't belong here.

It's not just about suspension travel, its more about geometry - in any case, the F9 is a crosscountry bike, as is the XTC. Nothing wrong with that, they just don't belong here.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

*'13 canfield nimble 9*

love this frame


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That's hot.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks. finally got some trail miles on it last night, its dialed. even with the dropouts slammed at 16.25" she still loves to climb like a goat.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

justamember said:


> I got some video, yo!


looks like a fun trail, but i would probably be wearing a helmet.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

scmalex said:


> looks like a fun trail, but i would probably be wearing a helmet.


ehh personal choice .. sick vid and those are some big moves the dude is on a 29er rigid...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## N1kk0 (Jan 24, 2013)

this is my Blue Pig.....it's a work in progress but it's getting there.


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

My '13 Yelli Screamy.

- X-Fusion Slide fork with 120mm travel and 15mm TA
- Hope Tech Evo X2 brakes
- Hope 180mm front, 160mm rear floating rotors
- 1x10 drive train with MRP 30t ring and SRAM 11-36 cassette
- MRP Micro chain guide, SRAM X9 shifter and cranks, X7 rear der
- Race Face Turbine 700mm flat bars and seat post
- Race Face Atlas 50mm stem
- Specialized Henge Comp saddle
- Straitline Platform pedals
- Sun Ringle Black Flag Comp wheel set
- Maxxis Ardents 2.4" tubeless

I intend to get a KS Lev for it in the not too distant future (need to sell my truck...).

I also need better photos, but here's the best I have:














































My VitalMTB profile: Canfield Yelli Screamy - bluedragonx's Bike Check - Vital MTB



fishwrinkle said:


> love this frame


Love that 9, fish!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

N1kk0 said:


> View attachment 814066
> View attachment 814067
> this is my Blue Pig.....it's a work in progress but it's getting there.


i dont think you ever finish building a bike.. that said yours looks ready to rock and roll keep up the good work


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thx blue dragon. i wish i could test a screamy out to see how they compare.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

1800grams frame, XC made for 100mm fork. Now i have 150mm, is there a issue with strength?


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Skorp said:


> 1800grams frame, XC made for 100mm fork. Now i have 150mm, is there a issue with strength?


Are you trolling on purpose? 
This discussion was just finished..(again (and again (and again))). Read a few pages back about the different opinions on putting a larger travel fork on an xc bike.


----------



## N1kk0 (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> i dont think you ever finish building a bike.. that said yours looks ready to rock and roll keep up the good work


That's true, but it's a labor of love haha


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Skorp said:


> 1800grams frame, XC made for 100mm fork. Now i have 150mm, is there a issue with strength?


I had a 140mm on a low end xc bike made for 80mm

Throwing a big fork on it wont make it any more capable. The bike becomes cumbersome and is no longer good for its original purpose and definetly not good for bigger stuff.

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0128131619.jpg border=0 alt=>

Its is kinda cool to try out though just for shits and giggles.. be carefull of nose casing things that headtube will rip right off and your good time will turn into a bad time real fast.

I cased a couple jumps on that frame and hearing it creak loud on impact is scary ****


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it can handle it. 
The frame have one of the longest headtubes i have seen, and big braces in the downtube.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Skorp said:


> I think it can handle it.
> The frame have one of the longest headtubes i have seen, and big braces in the downtube.


Lol, as long as you think it can handle it I'm sure it will be ok. 

Doesn't matter what it "looks like". It matters what it was designed and manufactured for. You can't tell from looking at it how thick the tubes are. Doesn't matter what the bracing is if its just thin wall tubing designed for XC racing and a 100 mm fork. But go ahead, they're your teeth.

Even if it doesn't snap, the geometry will suck. Bb will be raised. Seat tube angle will be slackened which will affect your climbing position. Over all just a bad idea besides the risk to the frame structurally. But you should just ignore it and the countless other posts in this thread recommending people not to try to turn an XC frame into an am frame by adding a longer fork. I guess all the people saying don't do it have some type of vested interest in the sale of new AM frames.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Check out the KS Eten, Just put one on my yelli. so far so good. it's a bit heavier than other droppers but i'm 250lbs so I like the steel construction for durability purposes.










BlueDragonX said:


> My '13 Yelli Screamy.
> 
> I intend to get a KS Lev for it in the not too distant future (need to sell my truck...).
> 
> ...


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting! Not as much travel, and only one bolt for the clamp, but the price has a lot going for it.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Want....a....canfield....soo....bad.....


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dfuse said:


> Interesting! Not as much travel, and only one bolt for the clamp, but the price has a lot going for it.


Pink bike did a review of it and didnt have anything good to say about the seatpost


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Uh? I just read this review: Tested: KS ETen Seatpost - Pinkbike
I'd say they are quite positive about it: "When you get down to the bottom line, this post works well, offering all the benefits we've come to love about drop posts for around a fraction of the usual price you'd expect to pay."


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dfuse said:


> Uh? I just read this review: Tested: KS ETen Seatpost - Pinkbike
> I'd say they are quite positive about it: "When you get down to the bottom line, this post works well, offering all the benefits we've come to love about drop posts for around a fraction of the usual price you'd expect to pay."


Yea i re read it your right

Of course the ETen loses out to its more expensive rivals, not
least KS' very own Lev post, on many fronts - it's heavier, we
doubt it will be as durable, it's more difficult to maintain and its
performance isn't as refined. However, it works well and when
you're out on the bike, concentrating on the trail ahead of you,
can you really tell the difference? If this level of performance is
available at this price, we'd expect to see some companies
looking very hard at their offerings and asking themselves
whether they can continue to justify asking their current prices.
At the moment, as far as we know, KS are the only company to
offer a quality dropper seatpost at this pricepoint and we think
this will open up the joy of dropper seatposts to more and
more people, and that is a great thing.
- Matt Wragg

I kinda read that as this post is really cheap and you get what you paybfor.

I havent paid retail for either of my droppers. So maybe im jaded.

But yea i was wrong that post has best bang for the buck written all over it


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure the eTen is a fine entry level post but the Lev has the features I want so I'm sold on it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> Pink bike did a review of it and didnt have anything good to say about the seatpost


Seriously dude, you give some of the WORST advice ever. The pink bike review was a POSITIVE review - perhaps its time to go back to school for some basic reading comprehension.

Even your ideas of "whats good" is damn scary. Hopefully nobody takes you seriously and attempts to JB weld a frame together:

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/cold-weld-frame-repair-861712.html


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

006_007 said:


> Seriously dude, you give some of the WORST advice ever. The pink bike review was a POSITIVE review - perhaps its time to go back to school for some basic reading comprehension.
> 
> Even your ideas of "whats good" is damn scary. Hopefully nobody takes you seriously and attempts to JB weld a frame together:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/cold-weld-frame-repair-861712.html


 well if the headtube on that xc bike shears off, maybe the guy can jbweld it back on


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> Even if it doesn't snap, the geometry will suck. Bb will be raised. Seat tube angle will be slackened which will affect your climbing position. Over all just a bad idea besides the risk to the frame structurally. But you should just ignore it and the countless other posts in this thread recommending people not to try to turn an XC frame into an am frame by adding a longer fork. I guess all the people saying don't do it have some type of vested interest in the sale of new AM frames.


I've taken one ride on it and its aweful compared to my previous Blue Pig i broke on saturday.
I need to ride on wednesday, i have paid 170bucks for riding classes which i can't get refunded. I don't know anyone with between 120-170mm of travel that i can borrow a bike with.

Aand On-One is coming out with a new frame aswell next month which i think i will buy. So finding something used is not an option!

Will se, i can bet you it will last me until i get a new ride!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

006_007 said:


> Seriously
> 
> Even your ideas of "whats good" is damn scary. Hopefully nobody takes you seriously and attempts to JB weld a frame together:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/cold-weld-frame-repair-861712.html


c
What i think is good might scare you? I can live with that


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Skorp said:


> ...
> I need to ride on wednesday, i have paid 170bucks for riding classes which i can't get refunded. I don't know anyone with between 120-170mm of travel that i can borrow a bike with.
> ...


Usually you can rent a bike if you take classes, maybe that's an option?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, no renting. This XC frame will have to do! I dont think that there is any extreme stuff that will insta-kill a frame. 
I will keep an eye out for paint cracs. The frames i've broken before have had an indication that it will die like two rides before it does. (5 frames since 2005) This time its just to stop when i see this?


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, good luck! If you crack it, let us know


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

What the hell are they goona teach you at the ride class?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a very known rider here in Norway. He have won alot of years the norwegian XC championship, some circuit races, some road races, came in third place in a very hard extremesport/trekking reality series on TV and he is doing really well in this years new Enduro championship.

First its just some fitting of the bike. stem, seat position, handlebar position, correct cranklength?, correct seat heigth etc. 
Then its all the different techniques. Climbing, flat ( how to pedal, how to breath), downhill, corners. 
Im horrible at corners.. 

So he's watching us ride, and tell us what we are doing right and what we are doing wrong. Easy as that. 

For me its just for fun, but at expert level classes i think its only fine tuning compared to beginners class.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

It should.be fun when you get to the bike fit section.... cornering helps. Tip that bike over and trust those tires.... have fun


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

Finally built myself a new hardtail

140mm of steel hardtail


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

I like


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

My TransAM. White tuxedo


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

that is one tall front end, i feel like the front end on mine is kinda tall with the stem slammed and 10mm rise bars


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

is that a 140 fork? have you considered losing some spacers? she looks naked. :idea:she wants some hooker red added to 'er palette.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

martin_uk said:


> Finally built myself a new hardtail
> 
> 140mm of steel hardtail


Can i say what a nice and beautiful the chromag bikes are. Wish they sold them here locally...


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

I had left the steerer uncut with the idea that I would play around with the height on the front end, but I have not gotten around to it. It feels pretty good like it is, but you have me thinking about moving some spacers up over the stem before my next ride.

The fork is a Rock Shox Lyrik dual-position set at 160mm. Love this fork!



Buggyr333 said:


> that is one tall front end, i feel like the front end on mine is kinda tall with the stem slammed and 10mm rise bars


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

jtcallahan said:


> My TransAM. White tuxedo
> View attachment 815295
> View attachment 815296


cool ride.


----------



## soria524 (May 26, 2011)

Santa Cruz Chameleon 4 with 160mm Fox Van R:rockon:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

soria524 said:


> Santa Cruz Chameleon 4 with 160mm Fox Van R:rockon:


and a 400mm seatpost maxed out!!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't decide if my bike isn't AM because it has a 100mm fork, or because it has a bell.

1x9, SRAM shifter and a 10spd Zee rd


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

It is an All-mountain bike because of the frames intended purpose. Although the fork is decidedly XC, that doesnt transform the bike, or it's intended purpose.

Bells are hardcore. My freeride bike has one.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for taking me serious. But I wasn't


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

well i had to clarify for all the people reading this thread thinking "dood my xc hardtail has more travel than that canfield so it's more all mountain bro. i should post it lolzz"

we dont need any more of that


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

wv_bob said:


> I can't decide if my bike isn't AM because it has a 100mm fork, or because it has a bell.
> 
> 1x9, SRAM shifter and a 10spd Zee rd


The bell mkes it xc but tje bottle opener takes it back to all mountain


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> I can't decide if my bike isn't AM because it has a 100mm fork, or because it has a bell.
> 
> 1x9, SRAM shifter and a 10spd Zee rd


It's not a bell, it's a Short Range Auditory Hiker Alert System and it's the most AM thing ever invented!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Right on nothing wrong with a bell. A better idea is a bag full of bells and just throw em at hikers (ylthey have headphones on)


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know why but it seems like ringing the bell makes a lot of hikers look in the trees for the source. Weird. On a trail running near a road I rang up some hikers and they thought it was an ice cream truck.

The bottle opener's there because I needed another spacer and I for the extra rad points since I'm old. :thumbsup:


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

wv_bob said:


> I don't know why but it seems like ringing the bell makes a lot of hikers look in the trees for the source. Weird. On a trail running near a road I rang up some hikers and they thought it was an ice cream truck.
> 
> The bottle opener's there because I needed another spacer and I for the extra rad points since I'm old. :thumbsup:


The bottle opener is :thumbsup:, I think you need a more "modern" bell then hahas, like cateye's brass ones, the one you have probably does sound like one from an ice cream truck hahahas


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

I changed a few parts on my H bicycles Nirvana FR.
New cranks (Race Face with Truvativ rings) and new bar (Sixpack Leader XXL - 780mm wide).


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

@ Club Mud
your bike looks TOUGH. :madman:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

@ papanoel 
i like the color combination, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

a muddy ride with my GT Ruckus


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Please delete - wrong post in the wrong place..


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

That bike, actually does belong in this thread. Do your research before telling bikes they don't belong.
GT Ruckus 3.0 Freeride Hardtail Reviews
--- at --- in Kobylnica, Poland - photo by bejot - Pinkbike
He may not have the nicest build, but that bike is more A/M than a lot of the "A/M" hardtails in this thread.


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

edmorales said:


> View attachment 769020


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Finally rebuilt my Sov.:









Fox 36 Float, Stroker Carbons, X9, Thomson stem, Kore bars, High Rollers, XM719's, etc.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Thimk said:


> Finally rebuilt my Sov.:
> 
> View attachment 816836
> 
> ...


that's a beautiful bike, how does it ride?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

dfuse said:


> that's a beautiful bike, how does it ride?


Thanks.

It's a very aggressive riding bike. Low 'n forward, even with a 160mm fork.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

that sure is a purdy bike. wish i could find an xl


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

fishwrinkle said:


> that sure is a purdy bike. wish i could find an xl


I don't think Evil makes them anymore, which is such a shame. I got this frame on a close-out sale on CRC mid last year. It was about 50% off, so I jumped on it for $450.

I had a Santa Cruz Chameleon and an On-One 456 before this. I don't miss them at all.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thimk said:


> I don't think Evil makes them anymore, which is such a shame. I got this frame on a close-out sale on CRC mid last year. It was about 50% off, so I jumped on it for $450.
> 
> I had a Santa Cruz Chameleon and an On-One 456 before this. I don't miss them at all.


those crc deals on the evils were great. the price on the sovereigns and factions was better than you could find on used ones. they sold out quickly. nice bike. if i didn't pick up my chromag i would have oicked up the evil


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Thimk said:


> I don't think Evil makes them anymore, which is such a shame. I got this frame on a close-out sale on CRC mid last year. It was about 50% off, so I jumped on it for $450.
> 
> I had a Santa Cruz Chameleon and an On-One 456 before this. I don't miss them at all.


Those evils are/were also amazing from an engineering standpoint and ahead of their time. I have an '06 DOC, and the fact that I can adjust chain stay length without even having to change/adjust my rear brake mount is outstanding ...and no other bike I can think of offers that


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thimk, you're right, they don't make 'em anymore. i had any eye on one at PB, but i had no funds due to buying a frame already. it was white. i will get one hopefully.


----------



## hellslinger (Jul 18, 2013)

my 456


----------



## N1kk0 (Jan 24, 2013)

hellslinger said:


> my 456


Nice! I was going to build a 456, but went with the 2013 blue pig at the last minute. They look like cool frame.


----------



## hellslinger (Jul 18, 2013)

N1kk0 said:


> Nice! I was going to build a 456, but went with the 2013 blue pig at the last minute. They look like cool frame.


best thing about it is it glows in the dark I cant lose it out drinking at night lol...draws a little bit of attention though


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

Buggyr333 said:


> That bike, actually does belong in this thread. Do your research before telling bikes they don't belong.
> GT Ruckus 3.0 Freeride Hardtail Reviews
> --- at --- in Kobylnica, Poland - photo by bejot - Pinkbike
> He may not have the nicest build, but that bike is more A/M than a lot of the "A/M" hardtails in this thread.


tnx for defending me Buggyr333 :cornut:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice bike sir Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

edmorales said:


> View attachment 816833


nice bike sir ed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

Here is my 2010 Blur LTC.


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

Ninjaboym5 said:


> Here is my 2010 Blur LTC.


Interesting Hardtail


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

petriedav said:


> Interesting Hardtail


Hes got pro pedal on.


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Hes got pro pedal on.


Thats a good one! Sorry, wrong thread. I will try to remove it.


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Picking up a on-one 456 Sunday, with 150mm Fox Float. Can't wait. Love my xc sf02 for long distance blasts, but the change of geometry should be fun


----------



## Pergr (Mar 2, 2012)

My beautiful Bagger 288!
Running single chainring, 1x9 and Maxxis Minions 2.5!

Originally with Fox 36 Van 160 mm:








but I slammed a Domain 318 fork with 180 mm on it before hitting the local DH-trails!  








Rides like a bat out of HELL! :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## jrands (May 18, 2011)

Here's mine:









Have replaced the SPDs with a set of Forte Convert flats since this photo.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Thimk said:


> Finally rebuilt my Sov.:
> 
> View attachment 816836
> 
> ...


Lovely, finished building my DOC as a birthday present to myself =)

I've lost my climbing legs due to being off the bike for a year, but this thing is just awesome pointed the other direction.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jrands said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 820464
> 
> ...


What size are the brake rotors? 180/160?


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon and Ragley BigWig 29er*

my two new builds. Finished the Santa Cruz Chameleon (under 23lbs) a couple weeks ago and just finished the Ragley BigWig 29er


----------



## jrands (May 18, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What size are the brake rotors? 180/160?


Yes, 180 front, 160 rear.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

NS surge


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Radon 4cross. Looks interesting, only 249 euro. Haven't found any specs or geo..

Maybe someone here knows more!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

cokratex said:


> Radon 4cross. Looks interesting, only 249 euro. Haven't found any specs or geo..
> 
> Maybe someone here knows more!


Well its a 4X bike not an all mountain... ........ so


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Heh, stupid me, maybe I should read before I post..


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

So I slapped a 180mm Domian on my NS Surge while I wait for Fox to service my fork. It's pretty gnarly, but I'm more comfortable with 160mm.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

scmalex said:


> View attachment 822128
> 
> 
> So I slapped a 180mm Domian on my NS Surge while I wait for Fox to service my fork. It's pretty gnarly, but I'm more comfortable with 160mm.


I bet that thing is fun as hell.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

scmalex said:


> View attachment 822128
> 
> 
> So I slapped a 180mm Domian on my NS Surge while I wait for Fox to service my fork. It's pretty gnarly, but I'm more comfortable with 160mm.


surges kick ass... and the warranty covers "any MTB fork" so what ever works. ill bump mine from 140 to 160mm when i get the cash.. im not a big fan of overly slack bikes


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

manbat said:


> Good for you..I slapped an on one cromo rigid fork on my ht and dont notice the difference


You dont notice the difference between a rigid fork and, what exactly?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

manbat said:


> Swapped a rs recon silver for a rigid fork on my old hack and cant notice any difference except maybe a kilo in weight


That Recon must have _really_ needed a service.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's what I'm (still) on. Bit old and replaced/upgraded parts like seat pedals etc but I love it and I don't believe in fixing what is not broken.

Raleigh Mojave 8.0

Addition of British flag makes it feel homely.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

here we go again.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

There should be a "Post your Hardtail" thread for people who don't understand, realise, or know the difference between XC hardtails and AM hardtails.
Wait, I will make that now.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> Here's what I'm (still) on. Bit old and replaced/upgraded parts like seat pedals etc but I love it and I don't believe in fixing what is not broken.
> 
> Raleigh Mojave 8.0
> 
> Addition of British flag makes it feel homely.


Awesome bike dude. I totaly agree if it aint broke dont replace it.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> There should be a "Post your Hardtail" thread for people who don't understand, realise, or know the difference between XC hardtails and AM hardtails.
> Wait, I will make that now.


This _is_ that thread. It used to just be called _the hardtail thread_ but whiney arses like you keep trying to spoil everyone's fun and categorise everything. You people don't like some of the bikes posted here, they don't fit the narrow definition of hardtail you want to see, fine, yeah, we get it, now kindly stow it in your pack and leave it there with the kool aid.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> This _is_ that thread. It used to just be called _the hardtail thread_ but whiney arses like you keep trying to spoil everyone's fun and categorise everything. You people don't like some of the bikes posted here, they don't fit the narrow definition of hardtail you want to see, fine, yeah, we get it, now kindly stow it in your pack and leave it there with the kool aid.


Wait a second man and BACK OFF! I tried to post a picture of my F9 here, but NOOO, The F9 is not an "All-Mountain" hardtail said many. So I thought, then why isn't there a hardtail thread where ANY DAMN HARDTAIL can be posted. So if there is not one, and really there is not one, then I just started my own. You "All-Mountain" snobs can keep your thread.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Wait a second man and BACK OFF! I tried to post a picture of my F9 here, but NOOO, The F9 is not an "All-Mountain" hardtail said many. So I thought, then why isn't there a hardtail thread where ANY DAMN HARDTAIL can be posted. So if there is not one, and really there is not one, then I just started my own. You "All-Mountain" snobs can keep your thread.


He wasnt being snobby at all... your comment was rather whiney like he stated. And your comment was an obvious dig at my hardtail that was 3cm short of your "definition" ergo you deemed it appropriate to then say that and i quote "don't understand, realize, or know the difference between XC hardtails and AM hardtails." without having a clue what i know sir. It sounded like you were being the snob mate. If you have the time id be happy to go through the ins and outs of the differences between AM and XC with you. Id also be happy to go through what the difference in the type of trails you would use them on which can also decipher the nature of the bike, which in said situation is what i was implying i use it for.

facts straight, less picking, lets all get along as we are all here for the same thing.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

cannondalef9 said:


> wait a second man and back off! I tried to post a picture of my f9 here, but nooo, the f9 is not an "all-mountain" hardtail said many. So i thought, then why isn't there a hardtail thread where any damn hardtail can be posted. So if there is not one, and really there is not one, then i just started my own. You "all-mountain" snobs can keep your thread.


repost the f9!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Brockwan said:


> He wasnt being snobby at all... your comment was rather whiney like he stated. And your comment was an obvious dig at my hardtail that was 3cm short of your "definition" ergo you deemed it appropriate to then say that and i quote "don't understand, realize, or know the difference between XC hardtails and AM hardtails." without having a clue what i know sir. It sounded like you were being the snob mate. If you have the time id be happy to go through the ins and outs of the differences between AM and XC with you. Id also be happy to go through what the difference in the type of trails you would use them on which can also decipher the nature of the bike, which in said situation is what i was implying i use it for.
> 
> facts straight, less picking, lets all get along as we are all here for the same thing.


Yes, I know, but lately certain groups of people have been extremely against my opinions, and sometimes have even denounced rep from me.
I now have a new view on this whole forum thing, so I am truly sorry if I unintentionally anger someone. 
I do like that Raleigh, so this thread which I just created will be the spot for you:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-hardtail-869405.html#post10588455


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

My sweet ride


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^NICE RIDE :thumbsup:, I would post mine but for some reason I cant post pics anymore...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

WillT19 said:


> ^^^NICE RIDE :thumbsup:, I would post mine but for some reason I cant post pics anymore...


i too have just experienced that in a prior thread. some pics in my post disappeared and tried to re-post but the upload is jacked.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a new kid in town that looks promising

Pace RC127 Frame ? Just In - BikeRadar


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi all,
first time poster in this thread.
Whats the feeling in this thread on 650b am hardtails? Also, who's offering full builds in this category?
Thanks y'all.

Fwiw, this is a legit question, not trying to ruffle any feathers, just having a hard time putting together selections. I'd love to build up a chromag, I've seen pictures of some nice 650bs from their frames, but I don't have the time or the resources.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

802spokestoke said:


> Whats the feeling in this thread on 650b am hardtails? Also, who's offering full builds in this category?


Kona








KONA BIKES | 2014 BIKES | TRAIL 27.5" HT | EXPLOSIF


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks SC. Can't wait till the shop gets one in for a test ride.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

This thread has gone to crap, everyone wants to see a hardtail with 150mm + travel...
These bikes probably couldn't climb over an anthill, all mountain bikes are bikes that can climb and descend a "mountain" my hardtail with 120mm of travel can CLIMB better, and descend just as well as a bike with 150mm (especially with me on it :yesnod. So this is why I don't understand why my pics were removed, and why I can no longer post pics anymore.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

WillT19 said:


> This thread has gone to crap, everyone wants to see a hardtail with 150mm + travel...
> These bikes probably couldn't climb over an anthill, all mountain bikes are bikes that can climb and descend a "mountain" my hardtail with 120mm of travel can CLIMB better, and descend just as well as a bike with 150mm (especially with me on it :yesnod. So this is why I don't understand why my pics were removed, and why I can no longer post pics anymore.


This shows you have no concept of what the "all mountain" designation is about - hint, the name itself is ambiguous, expecting that to make it obvious is a bad move.

Firstly, fork travel is not a defining factor on it's own - it's mostly about geometry (slacker and more descent-friendly than xc) and durability. Some component choices are far more common among AM bikes than xc bikes (longer/tougher forks, chainguides, dropper posts, wide bars, fatter tyres, etc), but throwing components normally found on AM bikes onto an XC frame will not make an AM bike.

Secondly, rider skill (nice modesty, btw) does not turn one category into another... you could be skilled enough to ride worldcup downhill tracks on a bmx, but that doesn't make it a downhill bike.

That said, I have no idea why your pics were removed (if they were, I don't really know what you're on about) and judging by how little moderation there is with pictures on this thread, I doubt it was removed for not being "am" enough (even though most hardtails with 120mm forks wouldn't fit the definition).


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

EnglishT said:


> Secondly, rider skill (nice modesty, btw) does not turn one category into another... you could be skilled enough to ride worldcup downhill tracks on a bmx, but that doesn't make it a downhill bike.


This.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

WillT19 said:


> This thread has gone to crap, everyone wants to see a hardtail with 150mm + travel...
> These bikes probably couldn't climb over an anthill, all mountain bikes are bikes that can climb and descend a "mountain" my hardtail with 120mm of travel can CLIMB better, and descend just as well as a bike with 150mm (especially with me on it :yesnod. So this is why I don't understand why my pics were removed, and why I can no longer post pics anymore.


You cannot post pics anymore because the MTBR Gallery is down. Still.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> My sweet ride


Gett'n all mount'n on yall


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

EnglishT said:


> This shows you have no concept of what the "all mountain" designation is about - hint, the name itself is ambiguous, expecting that to make it obvious is a bad move.
> 
> Firstly, fork travel is not a defining factor on it's own - it's mostly about geometry (slacker and more descent-friendly than xc) and durability. Some component choices are far more common among AM bikes than xc bikes (longer/tougher forks, chainguides, dropper posts, wide bars, fatter tyres, etc), but throwing components normally found on AM bikes onto an XC frame will not make an AM bike.
> 
> ...


I was saying others have no concept of am..... all they want to see is bikes with a ton of travel, and when they don't everyone blows a gasket. Some people just need to stop taking this thread so seriously. I get my bike may not fit the definition exactly but its close enough.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

:madman:
650 killed the 29" vs 26" bs and we went back to this?
You guys remind me of congress.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not an all mountn' hard tail

but its too good not to post

I bring you fine chick shits in hot tub


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

[/URL]i see a lot of whining on this thread, LOL, acting like its the end of the world somebody shares there short travel hardtail, get a grip!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Well they are pretty rare. I'm probably wrong but the Pace I posted is the first and only one I know of. I've seen a couple of XC 650b hardtails but only one AM so far.



802spokestoke said:


> Hi all,
> first time poster in this thread.
> Whats the feeling in this thread on 650b am hardtails? Also, who's offering full builds in this category?
> Thanks y'all.
> ...


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

On-One 456Carbon. 650b, 1x10 (11-36), Reverb, Vengeance HLR. Awesome and punishing at the same time. Ride everything with it, XC to the bike park.


















The only changes since the initial build are XT brakes and sorted out the cockpit reach and height. Good stuff.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Holy hell thats a nice rig.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Well there you go I knew I was wrong...


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Hahha, thanks. It's a fun play bike, helping me relearn riding after many moons of just plodding away on the full squishy. It checked all the boxes for me.


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

I love my ride:

Scott Aspect 55
Bars: Havoc mid ride
Stem: Havoc 80mm
Rims: Mavic XM 819 Disc
Tires: Generic Scott Ones
Fork: 2012 Manitou Minute Pro 100mm
Breaks: Avid bb7 mechanical disc


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Doesn't sound like an All Mountain hardtail to me. I hear there's a new thread for such bikes.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Doesn't sound like an All Mountain hardtail to me. I hear there's a new thread for such bikes.


Remind me of the "thread rules" again


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> Doesn't sound like an All Mountain hardtail to me. I hear there's a new thread for such bikes.


Yes, the "Post your Hardtail" thread.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Remind me of the "thread rules" again


Read the title of the thread.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Can we rename this thread title to "The Enduro Hardtail Thread, Post UP YOURS!" 

I feel like this will let us catch onto the industry terminology now as well as maybe be able to flame some guys with SpeshEd Enduros who dont read the thread title either. And anyone who rides their hardtail in an enduro race can post a pic.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> Can we rename this thread title to "The Enduro Hardtail Thread, Post UP YOURS!"
> 
> I feel like this will let us catch onto the industry terminology now as well as maybe be able to flame some guys with SpeshEd Enduros who dont read the thread title either. And anyone who rides their hardtail in an enduro race can post a pic.


I love that idea! Tyres have to be in between 2.3 and 2.4 . And only thick grips. Thin grips are for the "all mountain crowd.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Can we rename this thread title to "The Enduro Hardtail Thread, Post UP YOURS!"
> 
> I feel like this will let us catch onto the industry terminology now as well as maybe be able to flame some guys with SpeshEd Enduros who dont read the thread title either. And anyone who rides their hardtail in an enduro race can post a pic.


Good idea. Then we can rename the other Hardtail thread post your XC hardtail, for all of us who do not have an AM hardtail, or race enduro with them.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Remind me of the "thread rules" again


You're a big boy, you can read back a few pages.

i'm sorry that you guys don't feel special because you don't have an All Mountain hardtail, but It doesn't make it cool to but your bikes into where they do not belong. The Thread is called the "All Mountain" hardtail thread. If you don't now what that is by now, with how much you have posted here, then you are truly a lost cause.

Now lets all post our All-Mountain hardtail bikes in the downhill bike forum because we ride them downhill, I'm sure those guys would appreciate that very much.

People come to this thread to see one thing. All-Mountain hardtails. If you don't have one, don't try and pass off your bike as one, it's a specific niche.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Buggyr333 said:


> You're a big boy, you can read back a few pages.
> 
> i'm sorry that you guys don't feel special because you don't have an All Mountain hardtail, but It doesn't make it cool to but your bikes into where they do not belong. The Thread is called the "All Mountain" hardtail thread. If you don't now what that is by now, with how much you have posted here, then you are truly a lost cause.
> 
> ...


wow really? If you read back its been mentioned by people who have been here A LOT longer than you, that this used to be just the hard tail thread.

so kill the you dont belong here noise dexter. nobody has rights to any page. If anything make it constructive and let people post hard tails here and you can talk about comparisons which would be within subject.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

It used to be the Hard Tail thread, but why don't you take a look at what section this thread is in?


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

There is not a bag made that is big enough to supply the douches in this thread.
All mountain means you ride up, then you ride down, even if its on a unicycle. Marketing labels certain geos to attract lemmings.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Looks like I'm back in the AM hardtail game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoop Whoop! Pull over!!!

Im gona have to ask you to delete this bike from the ALL MOUNTAIN hard tail thread.

Please get rid of that cross country double ring set up and repost if you want to hang with the all mountain crew


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Right, because a dual ring with a bash/tensioner setup makes a purpose built AM frame into an XC bike.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Right, because a dual ring with a bash/tensioner setup makes a purpose built AM frame into an XC bike.


Its more then just a frame if you wana rock all mountin. Its attitude. That double ring has XC written all over it. All mountin bikez should have a 1x set up....

Dont get all hurt cause you ride an AM frame but use XC gears....

The transitions head angle is a little steep any ways so your allready getting a pass on that. But the double ring setup has got to go!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think I need to discuss the merits of my bike with an obvious troll like you. If you really want to use my bikes against me, go back a bit further and look for the old Karakoram I posted a while back. Was not an AM bike by any stretch. I didn't understand that back then. Now I do. 

I do propose that we lock this thread, and start a new one with clear rules since this one has been so diluted with arguments and incorrect bikes. 183 pages of this BS is more than enough.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> My sweet ride





Fuglio said:


> Gett'n all mount'n on yall





Buggyr333 said:


> I don't think I need to discuss the merits of my bike with an obvious troll like you. If you really want to use my bikes against me, go back a bit further and look for the old Karakoram I posted a while back. Was not an AM bike by any stretch. I didn't understand that back then. Now I do.
> 
> I do propose that we lock this thread, and start a new one with clear rules since this one has been so diluted with arguments and incorrect bikes. 183 pages of this BS is more than enough.


They should just make you the moderator of this thread . They could send you a crown that says king of all mountains on it. Then you could wear it while your cleaning this thread up deleting all the pics of people bikes. Pictures they put up cause they thought their bike was cool and just wanted to share it with others. But you find it offensive that all those bikes dont quite line up with your idea of all mountain. Even though all mountain is a vauge marketing term.

Let people post their bikes who cares if someone has a double ring on a bike with a steep head tube. If they wana rock it let em who cares what type of bike it is?

They are all, mountian bikes. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope you realize how obnoxious you're being. They're all mountain bikes, yes. It is a stupid marketing term, but the type of bike it refers to is not as vague as you seem to think it is.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> I hope you realize how obnoxious you're being. They're all mountain bikes, yes. It is a stupid marketing term, but the type of bike it refers to is not as vague as you seem to think it is.


I don't know why it's so hard for some people to grasp two basic concepts (the guy you're talking to is one of them)...

1) The category is the category
2) The rider is the rider

Just because some people can ride XC bikes in gnarlier situations where AM bikes_ would be better suited _DOES NOT make that one XC bike an AM bike by virtue of who happens to be riding it...
Nor does a wimpy rider on an AM bike chickening out of relatively small jumps or heavy rockgardens make the bike an XC bike.

The analogy I used here a few times is hair colour...

This is the blondes thread - I open it because I want to look at pictures of blondes. I like brunettes too, but I opened it wanting to look at pictures of blondes and the brunette pictures are getting in the way.. 
Sure, there's a little overlap there but some people are posting pictures of hair that's almost black and nowhere near blonde at all, and then saying that because they make ditzy statements like a (stereotypical) blonde it's ok, they must belong here - sorry, no.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Well blondes antually exist. Theres no such thing as an "all mountain" bike. We can have a Pow Wow together all put our two cents in and come up with a list of specs it must meet. Then take the list to the King of All Mountain and ask for his blessing. Me and him are close personal friends so it shouldnt be hard.

All I ask is 67 degree or steeper head angle but no steeper then 66 and a single ring set up.


What items would you like to add to the list


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Fuglio said:


> What items would you like to add to the list


Must have a bell. Bonus points if it's a hello kitty model.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Since when does All Mountain not exist? it is just as specific as XC, Trail, Downhill, or Freeride. You just fail to grasp that concept obviously. Sure All-Mountain is a silly term. But when you refer to them as enduro or something similar, all of that confusion SHOULD go away.

Okay so blondes actually exist. Lets make up a new color of hair then. How about blurple? If we want to see Blurple headed chicks in this thread only, then that's what I expect to see. If they don't exist then noone will post them and the thread will die. 

And as far as single chainrings go, Not sure if you realize most AM bikes, hardtail or not, come spec'd with doubles. since they are meant to climb too.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> Well blondes antually exist. Theres no such thing as an "all mountain" bike. We can have a Pow Wow together all put our two cents in and come up with a list of specs it must meet. Then take the list to the King of All Mountain and ask for his blessing. Me and him are close personal friends so it shouldnt be hard.
> 
> All I ask is 67 degree or steeper head angle but no steeper then 66 and a single ring set up.
> 
> What items would you like to add to the list


Blondes exist, obvious "AM bikes" exist... the boundaries are blurry in both cases - when does a bit of colouring become a "strawberry blonde" and is that still allowed? How dark does blonde get before it becomes brunette?

Some points you can argue (does a 67.5 degree headangled bike belong?), some clearly do not fit - a rigid vintage bike clearly is not going to fit the category.

Some bikes are borderline, some are absolutely not... and its the latter that tend to get complained about.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> My sweet ride





Fuglio said:


> Gett'n all mount'n on yall





EnglishT said:


> Blondes exist, obvious "AM bikes" exist... the boundaries are blurry in both cases - when does a bit of colouring become a "strawberry blonde" and is that still allowed? How dark does blonde get before it becomes brunette?
> 
> Some points you can argue (does a 67.5 degree headangled bike belong?), some clearly do not fit - a rigid vintage bike clearly is not going to fit the category.
> 
> Some bikes are borderline, some are absolutely not... and its the latter that tend to get complained about.


There has to be some list we can agree on

Lets start with forks. 100-180Mm cool ?

Head angle 65-69

Bell a must

And single rings only

Good list so far. How about handel bars and stem?

Stem 50mm or shorter?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> There has to be some list we can agree on
> 
> Lets start with forks. 100-180Mm cool ?
> 
> ...


That bike is a classic example of something that obviously isn't even close to fitting... the inclusion of an action pic (no helmet? what a moron) as if that somehow makes the bike an AM bike just shows that you don't get what this is about.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

EnglishT said:


> That bike is a classic example of something that obviously isn't even close to fitting... the inclusion of an action pic (no helmet? what a moron) as if that somehow makes the bike an AM bike just shows that you don't get what this is about.


Its a rigid all mountain


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Its a rigid all mountain


I don't see a bell


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*All Mountain ENOUGH...*

:band: And I hit that drop on a regular basis.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fcuk yea! Raligh makes solid bikes


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

edmorales said:


> View attachment 824072


That bike looks gnarly!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Sweet instigator! How is that colt saddle?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, love the Colt saddle, any narrow Brooks actually, it's turning into my most comfortable saddle. Everytime I get off I notice the shape has formed a little more to my backside, awesome.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i still got my 456 summer season. i've been looking for a new frame but didn't find anything that fitted the bill.
this bike with a stiffer rear end, bigger seat tube for a stiffer dropper post, and steeper seat angle...










i've even been thinking of getting a full suspension bike after a visit to a trail center with über-rough trails, but dismissed that after a trip to a proper bike park where this bike just killed it.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

^ That thing is SLACK. Looks like it'd be at home in the bike park.


----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

That seatpost dropper any good? Looks like a GD copy but I wonder how it does?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

in your part of the world it should be known as ice lift post. it's ok. you have to regrease it after every big rain shower you ride through, it is very flexy, at least in 27.2mm diameter, it developed major play after only a handful of rides. but it is relatively light, just over 500g, at least for me it's reliable (a buddy snapped two cables in a year), it's cheap and it just works.
i'd love to get something more solid, but it does its job just fine.


----------



## recipher (Sep 15, 2005)

I loved my Chameleon when I had it, despite it being so stiff my back still suffers now.

However, you *really* need to sort the front mech position out. What are you thinking dude? It's about an inch too high.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

duplication, sorry!


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Finally got the last pieces for my build!



Pike,yaddayadda, bb7s, custom wheelsblah blah nothing special just bombproof.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

rebuilt a bit lighter, and rocking out some chunky gravity shuttles last weekend.
New X-Fusion Slant DLA, stem, wheels, tires.


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

2013 Ragley Blue Pig. Built by me.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Edit


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

My old IRON HORSE MAVERICK with a new EA50 handle bars and my camera 
mount..


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

*My first Hardtail Build..*










•	Chain Reaction Carbon Frame 
•	Rockshox XC32 Solo Air 100
•	Deore Crank (42-32-22)
•	Deore Cassette (11-34)
•	XT rear derailleur
•	XT front derailleur
•	Deore Shifters
•	Clear platform pedals
•	Custom built Matrix Wheels
•	Avid Elixir 1 disc brakes (180mm/160mm) 
•	Shimano Bottom Bracket
•	Shimano Chain
•	Carbon seatpost
•	Kooka handlebar & stem
•	Hutchinson 26x2.0 tires

Have manged to get the build down to 24.9ibs but could shave more off with a different wheel-set and handlebars-stem and possible totally different brakes and rotors not to mention forks, BUT this was never a project for me to keep, so I am pleased with my first efforts.


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

EFMax said:


> *My first Hardtail Build..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh not again!! Dude read the title!Here is a topic for all mountain hardtails not for xc!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

petpol9 said:


> Ohh not again!! Dude read the title!Here is a topic for all mountain hardtails not for xc!


Looks all mountain to me. What wrong with ot? I bet ot can shread the gnar just fine.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

lololololol at 100mm of travel and 2.0 inch tires. Sounds like a killer commuter.


----------



## thecaseyhalpin5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cannondale F5

Older pic, ive since upgraded most things on it. Specs are now:

-RockShox Recon Gold Solo Air
-Avid BB7's (200mm Front/180mm Rear)
-1X9 Drivetrain (SRAM XX1 32t Crankset, MRP 1.X Chainguide, SRAM X9 rear shifter and SRAM X7 short cage rear derailer)
-Easton Havoc Carbon Fiber bars
-ODI Ruffian Lock On Grips
-Crank Brothers 5050 2 Pedals
-Schwalbe Muddy Mary 26X2.35 tires


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

EFMax said:


>


i feel like you posted this a couple times before in this very thread, but then deleted it. why?


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry if you guys are p's at the inclusion. I posted it before but I thought that I had accidentally posted it in the wrong place so I moved it, but it seems like I have even got this wrong.. if it is that wrong then just delete and save the space.. cheers.


----------



## SingleSpeedMTB (Sep 1, 2013)

Specialized hardrock comp frame, Bontrager anodized aluminum flat top handlebar, adjustable carbon fiber handlebar stem, Specialized grips, Specialized bar ends, Rockshox recon solo air fork, Tektro brake levers, avid single digit 7 brakes front and back, ceramic brake pads, Specialized carbon fiber bottle cage, Raceface 32t crankset, Raceface bashguard, single speed nickle plated track chain, Surly 16t single speed cog, Surly singleator, StaTru x-rims with machined walls, salsa skewers, Maxxis igniter 26x2.1 beadlock tires, thorn resistant tubes, carbon fiber seat post, and a Profile Design tri-stryke saddle.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

SingleSpeedMTB said:


> Specialized hardrock comp frame, Bontrager anodized aluminum flat top handlebar, adjustable carbon fiber handlebar stem, Specialized grips, Specialized bar ends, Rockshox recon solo air fork, Tektro brake levers, avid single digit 7 brakes front and back, ceramic brake pads, Specialized carbon fiber bottle cage, Raceface 32t crankset, Raceface bashguard, single speed nickle plated track chain, Surly 16t single speed cog, Surly singleator, StaTru x-rims with machined walls, salsa skewers, Maxxis igniter 26x2.1 beadlock tires, thorn resistant tubes, carbon fiber seat post, and a Profile Design tri-stryke saddle.


That bike might be better suited for this thread : http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-hardtail-869405.html

Your bike isn't considered "All-Mountain". Mine are not considered "All-Mountain" either.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Breaking in the new Hardtail at Angel Fire. How do you want it?


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

EFMax said:


> *My first Hardtail Build..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The title said "Post up YOURs" and thats yours and That's nice!!!!

Who cares who thinks what about it?! It looks awesome to me!


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

Here are my babies. The HT is my PP Shan.

I recently put on some new bars (Chromag Carbon Cutlass) and a Peat Chain guide since i reverted to 1x10.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

As it sits now.


----------



## TheVeganFreak (May 28, 2013)

Ragley M74 frame
Rockshox Recon Silver R 120mm
Kore Mega 740mm handlebar
Kore Cubix 50mm stem
ODI Ruffian lock-on grips
Avid Elixir 1 rear brake 180mm
Shimano Zee front brake 180mm
Rockshox Reverb
Fizik Gobi XM saddle
Shimano Zee crank 36t
Shimano chain guide with bash
Shimano DX SPD pedals
Shimano Saint 9 speed rear derailleur and shifter
Sram PG950 11-34 9 speed cassette
Shimano XTR chain
Jalco X350 rim on Formula hub front
Stan's ZTR Flow rim on Hope Pro 2 Evo hub rear
Maxxis High Roller DH casing 2.35 super tacky rear
Maxxis Minion DHF DH casing 2.35 super tacky front


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

You guy's think it's bad here? Try working in a bike shop these days. Everyday someone runs in "I want an All Mountain Bike", 30 seconds in to the conversation you realize the budget is $600 and they are in the shop to buy a HardRock. Somewhere somehow the term "All Mountain" has totally lost it's meaning and newbs think it simply means mountain bike. Then 1/2 hour later someone runs in exclaiming "I need a down hill bike", 30 seconds in to that conversation you realize they also have no clue that "down hill" is actually a catagory of mountain bike, and they get sold a dual suspension cross country bike with a very polite explanation that every bike that goes up must come down.

Be patient, educate, I know it's frustrating but....


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> You guy's think it's bad here? Try working in a bike shop these days. Everyday someone runs in "I want an All Mountain Bike", 30 seconds in to the conversation you realize the budget is $600 and they are in the shop to buy a HardRock. Somewhere somehow the term "All Mountain" has totally lost it's meaning and newbs think it simply means mountain bike. Then 1/2 hour later someone runs in exclaiming "I need a down hill bike", 30 seconds in to that conversation you realize they also have no clue that "down hill" is actually a catagory of mountain bike, and they get sold a dual suspension cross country bike with a very polite explanation that every bike that goes up must come down.
> 
> Be patient, educate, I know it's frustrating but....


That the whole purpose of these terms. Ifnyour not taking advatage of the hype why are you in the bussnes of selling bikes?


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> That the whole purpose of these terms. Ifnyour not taking advatage of the hype why are you in the bussnes of selling bikes?


yeah... i was going to come in and say that working in a bike shop, you should not be frustrated by the consumer's ignorance; your livelihood depends on it! If everyone knew everything about bikes and where to get the best deal, there would be very few brick and mortar shops.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Cmon guys, there's taking advantage of marketing and there's "taking the piss".

Designations have their meanings - and (despite disagreements on the boundaries), All-mountain is a designation that represents a certain type of bike that's between XC and FR/DH.

Sure, AM is the buzz right now and the simple reason for that is that most impressive riding that seems accessible to newbies is a bit beyond traditional XC bikes and that's where newbies are going to aim at - when they come in asking for those bikes, an honest shop is going to tell them when their budget won't stretch to one and suggest something that fits (and ideally recommend that honestly you want to transition through XC before taking on harder riding which would require an "AM bike").


You're quite right that most people don't know much about bikes, but the shop is there to serve the uninformed with knowledge and guidance as well as providing the physical product that fits their needs the best. 
A shop that has a newbie coming in asking for an "AM" bike and pushes a customer to triple their budget to be able to afford a bike that won't suit their skill-level anyway is not a good shop, it's basically doing very little other than channelling the rider through a set of "you get what you asked for" channels that effectively replicate the "minimum CS" element of an online website... which obviously is not good.


A shop that tells you the truth and sells you something suitable is more likely to get you coming back again - a shop that sells you something totally unsuitable for way more than you wanted to spend might wind up putting you off the sport altogether, but atleast they got a good sale huh?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

ride the biscuit said:


> yeah... i was going to come in and say that working in a bike shop, you should not be frustrated by the consumer's ignorance; your livelihood depends on it! If everyone knew everything about bikes and where to get the best deal, there would be very few brick and mortar shops.


The best bang for the buck is a used bike from a privet seller..

That dude sounds like the stereotypical snoby bike shop jerk that raises their nose at customers if they are not well versed in the latest industry jargon.

He probly rides a brakeless fixie and wears an ascot.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> The best bang for the buck is a used bike from a privet seller..
> 
> That dude sounds like the stereotypical snoby bike shop jerk that raises their nose at customers if they are not well versed in the latest industry jargon.


The best bang for the buck depends on whether you know what you're looking at... presumably its not from a tree seller, but you never know.

If you don't know a worn drivetrain when you see one (or don't know how to check one) you can easily rack up extra expenses only a very short time down the line... not to mention buggered forks, brakes in need of bleeding (which a newbie won't have the knowledge or equipment to do), etc.

For that realistically to work, you need to be buying from either a knowledgeable friend (who's going to tell you honestly what's likely to need maintenance before too long and/or do the work for you so you don't have to pay a shop), or you're going to have to have a knowledgeable friend to go with you and make sure you're not buying a lemon.

A used bike from a private seller which is in good condition, not likely to need parts replacing anytime soon, isn't stolen and isn't being sold for more than its worth (again, how will a newbie know this?) is a good deal... if knowledge levels are low, its a complete and utter crapshoot.

I know what you mean about raising the nose at customers that don't get the jargon, but at the same time I know where he's coming from - I'm not sure he was intending to be demeaning, more pointing out just how widespread the misunderstanding/misuse of these terms is.
The "downhill bike" classic is one we can probably all relate to.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope. Best deal is privet seller. Look at used frames for example 4 times less if buying an older model 1/2 the price if buying more recent bikes. 

The same newbie that dont know how to buy used is just as easily suckerd buying from an lbs so i dont buy your example


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

EnglishT said:


> ...recommend that honestly you want to transition through XC before taking on harder riding which would require an "AM bike"


well i didnt post that to bring myself into a schematics debate, but I must say the notion you should graduate from XC to AM is hilarious. ...like the biking equivalent of earning your brown belt in karate


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

ride the biscuit said:


> well i didnt post that to bring myself into a schematics debate, but I must say the notion you should graduate from XC to AM is hilarious. ...like the biking equivalent of earning your brown belt in karate


What color belt is a single speed?


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Too many posts without any bike stoke.

See next page for pics --->


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> You're quite right that most people don't know much about bikes, but the shop is there to serve the uninformed with knowledge and guidance as well as providing the physical product that fits their needs the best.
> A shop that has a newbie coming in asking for an "AM" bike and pushes a customer to triple their budget to be able to afford a bike that won't suit their skill-level anyway is not a good shop, it's basically doing very little other than channelling the rider through a set of "you get what you asked for" channels that effectively replicate the "minimum CS" element of an online website... which obviously is not good.


Truth. It might be a viable short term plan to make money, but in a business model that typically relies on repeat customers.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Set up in downhill mode

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/IMG_20130905_153005-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

What in the eff are you aholes talking about, did you not see my words, patience and educate. My point was you cannot buy an all mountain bike for $5-600 , nor can you buy a downhill bike for $1000. People in these price ranges are not after all mountain bikes or downhills bikes they just hear the term being used by internet experts.

I don't know how my comments got misinterpreted. I hope nothing but cross country bikes get posted for the next few pages for being such jerks.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> What in the eff are you aholes talking about, did you not see my words, patience and educate. My point was you cannot buy an all mountain bike for $5-600 , nor can you buy a downhill bike for $1000. People in these price ranges are not after all mountain bikes or downhills bikes they just hear the term being used by internet experts.
> 
> I don't know how my comments got misinterpreted. I hope nothing but cross country bikes get posted for the next few pages for being such jerks.


That is why I created the "Post you Hardtail" thread. It can be found in the General section.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is why I created the "Post you Hardtail" thread. It can be found in the General section.


Watch out or people will post full suspenshions in there.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

honns said:


> Too many posts without any bike stoke.
> View attachment 829821


Do you have more pics of this bike? Build spec? Looks nice!


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Berkley said:


> Do you have more pics of this bike? Build spec? Looks nice!


Not really, I dont typically take pictures of my bike but it was my commuter that morning so I decided to throw it up there.

Its a Large Chromag Apeture
Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti (140mm version)
Shimano Zee 10 speed derailleur + Raceface Wide Narrow Chainring
Tried and true BB7 brakes.
The rest is unremarkable, but I'll be replacing the wheels before the year is out.

I'll take a pic or two tonight when I get home.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

honns said:


> Not really, I dont typically take pictures of my bike but it was my commuter that morning so I decided to throw it up there.
> 
> Its a Large Chromag Apeture
> Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti (140mm version)
> ...


Nice ride you got it direct from Chromag? Is this the new Aperture? I heard they have the new one on the way.

PS: Is anyone letting go of a Chromag Gypsy in medium? Serious buyer


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Watch out or people will post full suspenshions in there.


Let's see them try.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the frame used from a nice guy up in Canadia. Hard to justify a 1k hardtail frame these days :-/
I wasn't aware that the revamped the apeture, mine seems to be the one listed on their website. What did you hear about it?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Let's see them try.


But My full suspension has lockout! so it's hardtail.
Also I can ride it on hardtail terrain so it makes it a hardtail.

What are hardtails but full suspension bikes without a shock? Frames flex and tires dampen, so then everything is full suspension including hardtails, Therefore hardtails don't exist, so we can post whatever we want in whatever thread we want!. Anarchy!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> But My full suspension has lockout! so it's hardtail.
> Also I can ride it on hardtail terrain so it makes it a hardtail.
> 
> What are hardtails but full suspension bikes without a shock? Frames flex and tires dampen, so then everything is full suspension including hardtails, Therefore hardtails don't exist, so we can post whatever we want in whatever thread we want!. Anarchy!


Hardtails are different than Full Suspension bikes. If you want to post FS bike pics, make your own thread. Don't use a hardtail thread to post something that EVERYONE knows is different than a hardtail.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Hardtails are different than Full Suspension bikes. If you want to post FS bike pics, make your own thread. Don't use a hardtail thread to post something that EVERYONE knows is different than a hardtail.


Your just wrong on this one dude give up


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Trolololol


----------



## Hurkinite (Jul 20, 2012)

My Cotic BFE on a Friday afternoon. She's a pretty girl, isn't she?















I'm afraid the Thudbuster seatpost may be one of the ugliest things you can put on a bike, but it lets me have all the joy of a hardtail with none of the back pain.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Hurkinite said:


> I'm afraid the Thudbuster seatpost may be one of the ugliest things you can put on a bike, but it lets me have all the joy of a hardtail with none of the back pain.


Nice rig, but I think that all mountain hardtails are all about choosing being totally hardcore and badass over comfort, health and common sense. It's a masochistic thrill ride. Putting a thudbuster on a hardtail is like diluting whiskey with water.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

*456 evo ti*

just finished building a few hours back. been staring, cant wait to ride her at sun up.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

scmalex said:


> Nice rig, but I think that all mountain hardtails are all about choosing being totally hardcore and badass over comfort, health and common sense. It's a masochistic thrill ride. Putting a thudbuster on a hardtail is like diluting whiskey with water.


At my work the old people put water in the wiskey the kids put coke in it and the reckless ones hit it out the bottle. Everyone still gets drunk.

Hes got a thud buster but I bett its still a rocky ride. At the end of the day it his bike. Its set up the way he wants it. The bike still taking him on some awesome rides! He could care less what others think of his ride, which is pretty punk rock. And punk beats hard core any day.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

honns said:


> I got the frame used from a nice guy up in Canadia. Hard to justify a 1k hardtail frame these days :-/
> I wasn't aware that the revamped the apeture, mine seems to be the one listed on their website. What did you hear about it?


I too find it hard to justify that 1k, but I want a Chromag Gypsy so badddd, nobody seems to be letting go of theirs. Yeah I was talking to Chromag support the other day and was told the Stylus and Apeture will have a revamp this month. Jinya is already building his new stylus, last I heard. Nice ride, all I can do is sit here and be jealous


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

scmalex said:


> Nice rig, but I think that all mountain hardtails are all about choosing being totally hardcore and badass over comfort, health and common sense.


I dunno, the thing I like about my Canfield is that it's more comfortable than the other two XC-natured 29ers I've got, and nobody would ever confuse me with being hardcore or badass.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> At my work the old people put water in the wiskey the kids put coke in it and the reckless ones hit it out the bottle. Everyone still gets drunk.
> 
> Hes got a thud buster but I bett its still a rocky ride. At the end of the day it his bike. Its set up the way he wants it. The bike still taking him on some awesome rides! He could care less what others think of his ride, which is pretty punk rock. And punk beats hard core any day.


Yeah I know, I'm just a jerk. At least he realizes that they look terrible.

Also, here's a cool bike (not mine):


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

scmalex said:


> Also, here's a cool bike (not mine):


It's probably his (love this video):


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Map204 said:


> It's probably his (love this video):


He posted more specs earlier in this thread, but you need to dig a bit: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...read-post-up-yours-279265-97.html#post8636869


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Map204 said:


> It's probably his (love this video):


[email protected] vol.2: パーツリスト
That's definitely Jinya's rig. That's one of my favorite mtb videos.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

The long awaited new stylus is here :drumroll:

Of cos Jinya-san is the first one to have it, painted in his signature colour.


----------



## Spinjack71 (Sep 9, 2013)

Joe-it-all said:


> On-One 456Carbon. 650b, 1x10 (11-36), Reverb, Vengeance HLR. Awesome and punishing at the same time. Ride everything with it, XC to the bike park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the frame? The On One website does not list any 650b/27.5 frames. I'm looking to put together a long travel 650b hardtail but am having a hard time finding frames (the Kona being key exception).


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats my bike! Its a sunn seassons 2 with sektor fork 120-150 dualposition with 780mm bars(now run it 750mm). The best part of the bike is that only cost me 400 euros! :thumbsup:


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

*on one 456 evo ti*

finally got to ride her this morning, 
makes me wonder what took me so long to build a long travel hardtail.

on one 456 evo ti 
fox talas ctd 140
shimano xtr drivetrain and brakes
ashima rotors
crank brothers cobalt wheelset 26
kenda nevegal 2.1
kcnc pedals
seat collar
seatpost
stem
handlebars
crank brothers foam grips
wtb silverado saddle


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

Latest upgrade to the bike, E13 LG1+ chain guide and E13 Guide Ring 34t.
A dropper post, Shimano ice tech rotors and Saint pedals would sums everything up.
(plus chopping off the fork steerer and change the brake hose to black)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

niceeeeeeee. i love hardtails. Dude how is the feeling of a big travel hardtail ?


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

That on one ti is super sick! Great build too. Ive been waiting to see one built proper.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Any non-instagram-filter'd pictures of that ti 456?


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

tkh89 said:


> View attachment 831098
> 
> Latest upgrade to the bike, E13 LG1+ chain guide and E13 Guide Ring 34t.
> A dropper post, Shimano ice tech rotors and Saint pedals would sums everything up.
> (plus chopping off the fork steerer and change the brake hose to black)


Beautiful bike. I've always been a fan of the chameleon.


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> niceeeeeeee. i love hardtails. Dude how is the feeling of a big travel hardtail ?


It feels scary...haha...
Because the front suspension takes up everything but you need to do the job for the rear end. :thumbsup:



fred lagunas said:


> Beautiful bike. I've always been a fan of the chameleon.


Thanks


----------



## KenDeRailleurHanger (Sep 10, 2013)

*TransAm 29*

Heres my TransAm 29 in its latest guise,
Large Frame
Shimano Atherton bars
Magura Marta Carbon SL Brakes
Revelation RCT3 set at 140
Spesh Command Dropper
Stylo 1.1 w 32t
SRAM 10 spd X9 Type 2 Rear
WTB i23 Frequency Rims w
WTB Super HD Hub Front
DT Swiss 350 Hub Rear
New Tanwall Ardents 2.4F 2.25R I'll have a crack at tubeless soon

Video here too; Nigels New Transition Trans Am - YouTube


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

A sudden Surge of inspiration


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

R2ana that second pic is Freakn awesome!


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Too much mud... Housings are now most likely full of it. :madman:


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks man. I don't have access to super fun stuff so I decided to build my own trails. I just hit 30 so I'm starting small, but anticipating piling up some big landings in the future! Just wish school allowed me more time for digging... 

You still riding the lizard or you switch it up?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep still have my Lizard, and it is the bike I ride the most. Thinking about throwing an 8 speed on the back of it but other than that is the same.


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

R2ana said:


> A sudden Surge of inspiration


I like Flat-Black colored Bikes, it's so PUNK-TOUGH looking, mine has the same color as well. Your bike kicks ass! Cool Jump photo BTW. :rockon:


----------



## ianreyes0206 (Feb 8, 2013)

HCR32GTSTYPEM said:


> The long awaited new stylus is here :drumroll:
> 
> Of cos Jinya-san is the first one to have it, painted in his signature colour.
> View attachment 830380
> ...


Very NICCCCCCCEEEEE! The Color and the Build Rocks!


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

*My Scirocco*








A mix of old and new, '05 RS PIKE Team Air, '08(?) Scirocco frame Ragley Stubbing stem w/ RaceFace Atlas bars, Sun Ringle Equalizer rims w/ Nevegal 2.4 front and Telonix 2.2 rear (for now), KORE hubs, X9 1x9, Hayes Stroker Trails (180 F, 160 R), Stylo cranks and Speedplay Drilliums. Pretty heavy, lots of fun.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with you here. The flat black is really growing on me, but ns is only offering the bike in two flavors: black and white. From my experience, whites a b*tch to keep looking good. Although I really like the bright green and neon colors in this thread. Maybe my next frame will be a little more flashy... im thinkin a Decade or something.

Whoa. Did I just say that? I needa stop now before my wallet gets hurt. Nice bikes everyone... MORE ACTION SHOTS PLZ!! :cornut:


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

My Cotic BFe


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Spinjack71 said:


> Where did you get the frame? The On One website does not list any 650b/27.5 frames. I'm looking to put together a long travel 650b hardtail but am having a hard time finding frames (the Kona being key exception).


Sorry for the late reply, never got notified. I bought it from On One Bikes | since the US site didn't have it in stock. It's not a 650b specific frame, but a 2.4 TrailTaker has *no* issues with clearance, not even close. A 29er is just a bit too big to fit though.
Great frame, almost too stiff though. If I was to do it over I'd probably go with steel.


----------



## HCR32GTSTYPEM (Nov 17, 2012)

cove HTs not popular anymore?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

My fresh build.. with not soo fresh parts  
Atleast i have a AM bike again!

Soon:
New Seatpos (One that doesnt need maintenance, this is noisy as fuk)
New Seat (One thats waterproof)
New Brakes (Some that doesnt need bleeding every second month)
New wheels ( Some that doesnt have straighten out dints, and a Quando 10$ rear hub)
New gear system (With clutch system for less chain slaps and make the chain sit better on the single cog on the front)


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

oops.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

That's not a hardtail!  Nice bike though!


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

Skorp said:


> My fresh build.. with not soo fresh parts
> Atleast i have a AM bike again!
> 
> Soon:
> ...


I want a full review of the frame. I have the Sunn Seasons wich I posted here. I haven't the money for an fs and i suppose that a 456 is a good and cheap choise. Btw it looks seek :thumbsup: nice bike


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

That is one sweet bike! is that the new 1X11 speed drivetrain? Looks sick none the less, I've always like the On One hardtails!


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

petpol9 said:


> I want a full review of the frame. I have the Sunn Seasons wich I posted here. I haven't the money for an fs and i suppose that a 456 is a good and cheap choise. Btw it looks seek :thumbsup: nice bike


check the On One subforum for more reviews. There's an evo II thread started by gravity freaky and he posted up a few nice reviews. I'm on one (lol) as well, and its pretty sweet. Compared to my previous frame, heading downhill is much nicer and the steel really smoothes out the rocks and roots. It's not a full squish, but I like it better than steel. Large volume tubeless tires should also help. Next on the list.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

petpol9 said:


> I want a full review of the frame. I have the Sunn Seasons wich I posted here. I haven't the money for an fs and i suppose that a 456 is a good and cheap choise. Btw it looks seek :thumbsup: nice bike


Its really perfect on easier trails. Jumps, drops, pedaling and corners lovly.
On the rough parts the sleeker HA angle helps compared to my old bluepig, but the bluepig were more forgiving and dampened more.



unknown-rider said:


> That is one sweet bike! is that the new 1X11 speed drivetrain? Looks sick none the less, I've always like the On One hardtails!


Its a X9 crank with absoluteBLACK chainring. Doesn't need a chainkeeper or anything! 
It holds the chain on, eventough i have a long cage shifter and a small chainring. 
The derailleur is a X9 Longcage 10sp.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

*my stanton slackline 18in*

18in slackline

edit:

switched to thomson elite x4 50mm stem
thomson all mtn carbon bars
chris king headset
xt brakes instead of the hopes
and converted the rims to tubeless


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I am having such a hard time finding a company that has an XL AM hardtail with replaceable RD hanger, in stock... Using the models you guys post I check the manf. sites, make some calls, but have had no luck... err!

Type of frame I'm looking for is in high demand and seems some makers stock flies out the door as soon as released.

Edit: looking at Stanton bikes now! Edit2: Stanton is looking really good, but will cost me close to $700 to get one to the states. Anyone know of a company like Stantons geometries that is based States side?


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

pdxmark said:


> I am having such a hard time finding a company that has an XL AM hardtail with replaceable RD hanger, in stock... Using the models you guys post I check the manf. sites, make some calls, but have had no luck... err!
> 
> Type of frame I'm looking for is in high demand and seems some makers stock flies out the door as soon as released.
> 
> Edit; looking at Stanton bikes now!


Canfield has XL Nimble 9s and Yelli Screamies in stock right now.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueDragonX said:


> Canfield has XL Nimble 9s and Yelli Screamies in stock right now.


I like the frames, sexy, but I'm more interested in 26", should have stated so, my bad. Though thanks for the link, I like those tube bends, the metal used and the colors, thanks!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> I like the frames, sexy, but I'm more interested in 26", should have stated so, my bad. Though thanks for the link, I like those tube bends, the metal used and the colors, thanks!


I never heard a bad review on these bikes. 26" hardtails are dead and canfirkd bros killed them. You won't regret your purchase

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

cpfitness said:


> 26" hardtails are dead


I didn't get that memo.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> I didn't get that memo.


You just did

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

cpfitness said:


> You just did
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


Guess we'd better all just throw ours away. and replace them all with wagon wheels. Because they are the be all end all of mountain biking. Jeez, how could I have been so blind!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Alright beeeeeyotches...

This is a X-post from elsewhere, but 26" hardtails are about as dead as 26" rigid. Ain't gonna happen.

I was able to find a rigid gnarly fork with the proper A2C for the Komodo. The 2005 was designed around a 120-150mm fork. If you split the difference and subtract 30% sag it comes up to roughly 470mm axle to crown. I had planned on finding a suspension fork for it, but my last ride on the rigid was so fun and energized that I started looking for a tall rigid fork that was tough enough to hang with the frame.

Originally, I had a Kona P2 on it, but it soon proved to be too weak for the job.










I was going to try to find a suitable suspension fork, but this bike setup rigid is fun so I found an Identiti Rebate XL 465 axle to crown to bring it back up to the proper ride height.

Lovin crap! This thing is fun!










































Now I gotta find a QR / bolt-on disc front wheel so I can have a front brake.

Love the ride, love the look. Good padded gloves and squishy grips take care of the chop...arms and legs soak up the drops. (hey...that rhymed! Cool!)

My rigid All Mountain shredder.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Buggyr333 said:


> I didn't get that memo.


don't worry, I didn't get that memo either, I guess I'll just stick with my "outdated" 26" AM singlespeed... Ha


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

unknown-rider said:


> don't worry, I didn't get that memo either, I guess I'll just stick with my "outdated" 26" AM singlespeed... Ha


You guys need to understand that I'm not knocking the 26er hardtail or saying its incapable, I'm just pointing out that many have gone in other directions so yes you are gonna have a hard time finding an all mountain 26er

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Frame builders will always, always recognize the need. There are companies like Chromag that get it.

Respectfully...people who say 29'ers will replace little hoops don't (in my opinion) understand the Aggressive All Mountain side of riding. They are more "All Mountain Trail"riders. (there's a difference) That, or they don't understand the challenges of heavier riders. There are two schools of All Mountain. I generally hate labels and classifications, but with bikes...it's nice to have because the more companies understand the different needs of the public...the more likely my local shop will stock a bike that suits my needs perfectly giving me the ability to buy a complete instead of building from scratch...saving hundreds of dollars.

I'm 210#. I like to ride XC. During my XC ride, I may ride a skinny or even do a few 6' drops. A 29er "All Mountain Trail" bike will eventually fail at this. An "All Mountain Freeride" bike will excel at it. Bikes are getting tougher for sure, but big hoops flex in hard DH turns. Feels really sketchy. Big hoops taco easier on drops and gaps jumps.

There will always be a place for 26".

I'm just sad that there's so little out there for 24".

A Kona Taro or Nimble 9 would be a great trail bike for a guy my size/style. A Chromag Stylus or "Blue Vagrant" would let me not hold-back on my rides though.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

All bikes can break under stress and many Canfield bros original nimble 9s had cracked headtubes. People were busting hradtubes before busting their big wheels. Yes in theory 26in wheels can be stronger but I think we have the materials and technology to build 29er wheels pretty darn strong. The reason so many people give props to the yellis and nimble 9s are that they took one of the biggest drawbacks of 29ers, their maneuverability, and rendered that a moot point by shortening the chainstays. Bottom line, I think the poster would be pleasantly surprised if he rode one and because they are becoming the norm they are easier to get and Como g down in price

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

chelboed said:


> There are two schools of All Mountain.


Reviewing posts here will affirm that there are N schools of All Mountain.



chelboed said:


> I may ride a skinny or even do a few 6' drops. A 29er "All Mountain Trail" bike will eventually fail at this. An "All Mountain Freeride" bike will excel at it.


In a 6' all-air drop scenario, landing the drop right is going to have more to do with a wheel's survival than wheel size does. Come down wrong on any size wheel and its life is over. Land it right, and a well-built wheel will survive no matter what size it is.

(Not that I have any experience ... if you see me around a 6' drop, I'll be looking for a way around it.)


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Now 29ers may be becoming more manuverable, but they will never match a 26 inch bike in that regard, especially when it comes to jumping (which I like to do decently big jumps on my TransAm) I know 29ers have their benefits, I have owned a few of them. But the 26" hardtail is not dead in my eyes.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Reviewing posts here will affirm that there are N schools of All Mountain.
> 
> In a 6' all-air drop scenario, landing the drop right is going to have more to do with a wheel's survival than wheel size does. Come down wrong on any size wheel and its life is over. Land it right, and a well-built wheel will survive no matter what size it is.
> 
> (Not that I have any experience ... if you see me around a 6' drop, I'll be looking for a way around it.)


Agreed, but assuming you're doing it right on both...the 26 will last longer. I can't afford to build new wheels every other year. I have a family and single income.

My current Hope Pro 2 EX5.1d wheelset has lasted me since 06.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Its not just about 29ers its also the fact that for most people will the skills to ride as aggressively all mountain as mentioned a couple posts back, they will do so on a full suspension 26er

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

26" hard tails are for thrashers. Most people would be better off on a 29er hardtail. If you like letting your balls hang out the 26er is where its at


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> 26" hard tails are for thrashers. Most people would be better off on a 29er hardtail. If you like letting your balls hang out the 26er is where its at


Well that went well!

Hope you're ok dude.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cpfitness said:


> You guys need to understand that I'm not knocking the 26er hardtail or saying its incapable, I'm just pointing out that many have gone in other directions so yes you are gonna have a hard time finding an all mountain 26er
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting, more than half the AM's I've looked at are 26". Must just be an hallucination!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Interesting, more than half the AM's I've looked at are 26". Must just be an hallucination!


Yet you can't find one in xl? Why is that? There are plenty of all mountain 26" hardtails out on the trails I'm simply stating that in terms of new production they are dying off

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't ride crazy stuff like some of you guys, just a clyde who needs a stout hardtail.


042 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


042-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


019 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> Don't ride crazy stuff like some of you guys, just a clyde who needs a stout hardtail.
> 
> 
> 042 by jonshonda187, on Flickr
> ...


That's beautiful, Clyde. I want one. Digg the new top tube design too!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

A Kona Taro or Nimble 9 would be a great trail bike for a guy my size/style. A Chromag Stylus or "Blue Vagrant" would let me not hold-back on my rides though.[/QUOTE]

WTF?:nono:


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cpfitness said:


> Yet you can't find one in xl? Why is that? There are plenty of all mountain 26" hardtails out on the trails I'm simply stating that in terms of new production they are dying off
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


What are you, a sales rep for a company that makes 29" wheels?

Can't find it in XL, as per the Transitions sales rep word; "Large frames have a high demand, so more large frames are produced than XL(depending on manf), as were lots of smaller frame makers don't make, or only make small batches of, XL frames because their small corner of the market is not demanding XL frames".

Stanton makes an XL AM with replaceable hanger and stays that will allow 2.5" wide wheels. So people, who makes a great bike like a Stanton, in the states?


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> What are you, a sales rep for a company that makes 29" wheels?
> 
> Can't find it in XL, as per the Transitions sales rep word; "Large frames have a high demand, so more large frames are produced than XL(depending on manf), as were lots of smaller frame makers don't make, or only make small batches of, XL frames because their small corner of the market is not demanding XL frames".
> 
> Stanton makes an XL AM with replaceable hanger and stays that will allow 2.5" wide wheels. So people, who makes a great bike like a Stanton, in the states?


You continue to miss the point. Nobody is saying there is anything wrong 26" all mtn hardtails. I'm simply saying they are old news and the industry has moved away from them. Not as many companies making them now as there was 10 years ago. People are either choosing full suspension 26 or 29er hardtails in larger #'s

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here you go
Santa cruz chamelion in l or xl for 350 straight from the factory

https://shop.santacruzbicycles.com/sale/frames/chameleon-4-xl-frameset-black-1388.html


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

Stanton doesn't make an xl.. they only have 2 sizes 18 in or 16.5 the 18 in is good for anyone up to 6'3 -6'4ish while the 16.5 is good for 5'9 and under. I'm 5'10 and run an 18in with a 50mm stem. Buddy of mine rode it abd is 6'4. He said he was completely comfortable


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

rupps5 said:


> Here you go
> Santa cruz chamelion in l or xl for 350 straight from the factory
> 
> https://shop.santacruzbicycles.com/sale/frames/chameleon-4-xl-frameset-black-1388.html


This seems like one solid frame, that, and the beer opener sold me.



bikeradar said:


> An elegantly hydroformed top tube wraps around the seat tube and curves into a huge box-section wishbone anchor for the seatstays. A similar box bridge to the rear of the bottom bracket backs up the theme of massive rear-end rigidity. Santa Cruz reckon you can fit a 2.6in tyre in there but there'd be precious little room left for mud clearance. An eccentric bottom bracket makes for easy singlespeed conversion at the expense of some extra weight, and there's a bottle opener on the driveside dropout for impromptu post-ride beers.


The XL Chameleon geometry is almost identical to my Large 2009 Giant Boulder, which is really comfortable to me. Interesting though, the picture of the "Chameleon" has a tapered headtube, while the "Chameleon 4" from the factory appears to be a 1-1/8" headtube. Need to figure that out, going to call Santa Cruz tomarrow.

Thanks a bunch for showing me this frame. I'm pretty sure I'm getting this!


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

That's because only the new 2013 chameleons have a tapered head tube. Early models like the one you ate viewing have a 1 1/8 head tube. I believe those frames are from 2011 hence the price. New models are 800 plus shipping


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> Need to figure that out, going to call Santa Cruz tomarrow.


The Chameleon 4 is the old model, the current version is the Chameleon 5.

Mk4 has a straight 1 1/8th head tube and an eccentric bottom bracket.

Mk5 has a tapered head tube, fixed bb and bolt on dropouts. It's also a bit lighter on account of using the normal bb.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Fix the Spade said:


> The Chameleon 4 is the old model, the current version is the Chameleon 5.
> 
> Mk4 has a straight 1 1/8th head tube and a concentric bottom bracket.
> 
> Mk5 has a tapered head tube, fixed bb and bolt on dropouts. It's also a bit lighter on account of using the normal bb.


You guys helped me a bunch, thanks!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cpfitness said:


> You continue to miss the point. Nobody is saying there is anything wrong 26" all mtn hardtails. I'm simply saying they are old news and the industry has moved away from them. Not as many companies making them now as there was 10 years ago. People are either choosing full suspension 26 or 29er hardtails in larger #'s
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


You probably think your right too, that's okay, as there are still many places to get 26" wheels built by hand; more than half the market are releasing 26" bikes;there are more riders on 26" wheels than 29". Your writing out of your bias based on what you own, or what you have to sell(if you work in a shop). I also know for a fact that Universal Cycles has sold a total of 38, 26" wheels in the last 45 days(looking at sales invoices) and has only sold 11, 29" wheels inside this same time.

The joke around the several LBS in the area lately is that if you need a 29" wheel, it's because you don't feel confident on a 26" wheel. Personally I don't see it as a joke, I see it as a truth!

I think having a half dozen sizes of wheels on the market gives every rider an option of creating the ride style they want, so as long as there is a market demand for whatever size, it will be there. If you can't find what you're looking for, you've not looked hard enough.

If any one manf decides that they should only make 29" wheels after years of having 26" wheels made, that company will find that its decision is what caused it's decline in revenue by cutting out a share of the market that still has demand, and will find out that the thought of moving people to something different only works for those riders who don't know what they are doing, and have money to waste.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Of course they are selling more 26" wheels, they are still viable for dual suspension bikes and entry level xc hard tails. 29ers are primarily in use on xc bikes

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Fix the Spade said:


> Mk4 concentric bottom bracket.


Little concerned now. Watched a bunch of videos on the Mk4 EBB and people are talking about a squeak the ebb starts making after so much riding. Every video I watched, when the ebb was removed by its owner, the ebb looked dry. All the riders would report back after servicing the ebb would say(paraphrasing) "better, but not perfect". Wedging the ebb dry I don't think would be a good idea, I'd think that if there a point of friction were the wedge was not allowed to fully settle into place before torqued down, that when the friction point finally gave and the wedge slipped ever so slightly, but with enough pressure, it could deform the bb shell, which would allow a squeak to continue even after a good greasing.

What do you guys think about the latest Kona Shred(67 degree fork)? Have people had problems with the frame being reliable? Kona offers a lifetime warranty on a complete Shred at $849 with some crap fork. I emailed Kona to see if they have sales of naked frames available.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> Little concerned now. Watched a bunch of videos on the Mk4 EBB and people are talking about a squeak the ebb starts making after so much riding. Every video I watched, when the ebb was removed by its owner, the ebb looked dry. All the riders would report back after servicing the ebb would say(paraphrasing) "better, but not perfect". Wedging the ebb dry I don't think would be a good idea, I'd think that if there a point of friction were the wedge was not allowed to fully settle into place before torqued down, that when the friction point finally gave and the wedge slipped ever so slightly, but with enough pressure, it could deform the bb shell, which would allow a squeak to continue even after a good greasing.
> 
> What do you guys think about the latest Kona Shred(67 degree fork)? Have people had problems with the frame being reliable? Kona offers a lifetime warranty on a complete Shred at $849 with some crap fork. I emailed Kona to see if they have sales of naked frames available.


no ebb is any good. stay away from them. kona hardtails are solid. decent price. their bad rep is blown out of proportion.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Little concerned now. Watched a bunch of videos on the Mk4 EBB and people are talking about a squeak the ebb starts making after so much riding. Every video I watched, when the ebb was removed by its owner, the ebb looked dry. All the riders would report back after servicing the ebb would say(paraphrasing) "better, but not perfect". Wedging the ebb dry I don't think would be a good idea, I'd think that if there a point of friction were the wedge was not allowed to fully settle into place before torqued down, that when the friction point finally gave and the wedge slipped ever so slightly, but with enough pressure, it could deform the bb shell, which would allow a squeak to continue even after a good greasing.
> 
> What do you guys think about the latest Kona Shred(67 degree fork)? Have people had problems with the frame being reliable? Kona offers a lifetime warranty on a complete Shred at $849 with some crap fork. I emailed Kona to see if they have sales of naked frames available.


the only kona hardtails i would look into are the honzo or explosif

View attachment 837773

explosif is in 650b

View attachment 837774

honzo is a 29er trust me it rips


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth__D said:


> the only kona hardtails i would look into are the honzo or explosif
> 
> View attachment 837773
> 
> ...


Honzo is basically a yelli or nimble 9 and your right it rips but he is dead set on 26" wheels

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cpfitness said:


> Honzo is basically a yelli or nimble 9 and your right it rips but he is dead set on 26" wheels
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


Yep, I have a bunch of 26" wheel sets for different purposes, so going to 29" would mean buying more wheels, which I'm not interested in doing.

No email from Kona or any one of its distributors yet on whether I can buy a naked Shred.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Yep, I have a bunch of 26" wheel sets for different purposes, so going to 29" would mean buying more wheels, which I'm not interested in doing.
> 
> No email from Kona or any one of its distributors yet on whether I can buy a naked Shred.


 if your going to be getting a hardtail its hard to beat a steel one. steel is real.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

If you're looking for a steel 26 inch frame, how about the On One Evo2? Available as frame only or a complete bike. It's a pretty sweet frame; steel, compliant, and the price isn't bad either. Very similar head angle to the Shred at 120mm as well, though it sounds more magical with a 150mm fork (On One uses a 140mm Sektor for their complete builds). See skorp's post a page or two back. I'd post pics of mine, but she's in a transitional stage right now lol and since I'm rockin a 120mm fork, idk if I'll make the all mountain cut.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Seth__D said:


> if your going to be getting a hardtail its hard to beat a steel one. steel is real.


Carbon, titainium


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

ti= too expensive.
a for carbon i have yet to see a good all mtn hardtail.


----------



## sinisterridgerider (Apr 27, 2012)

*Sinister Update*

This season's rendition of my '08 Sinister Ridge

Frame: 2008 Sinister Ridge 17"
Fork: 2013 Fox Float 150 CTD
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Cranks: RaceFace Atlas
Chainring: RaceFace Single ring 36T
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Shadow (w/ clutch)
Pedals:Crank Brothers Candy 3
Stem: Answer 90mm
Handlebar: RaceFace Turbine
Seatpost: Loaded X-Lite
Saddle: Charge Knife
Bottom Bracket: RaceFace
Cassette: Shimano XT 10 spd 36-11
Headset: Chris King
Grips: RaceFace Lock-On 
Tires: WTB Prowler MX race 2.3 (F)
Maxxiss High Roller LUST 2.35 (R) 
Wheels: Hope Pro2 evo laced to Stans ZTR Arch rims with DT alloy competitions spokes and nippples
Weight: 26 pounds


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

> Evo 2


My ride style is urban ripping and XC/AM, I like hitting the jumps and hopping up bus benches, the the Trans AM(which I like) is 6.4lb, which is not that heavy for a steel frame, but I'd like to get something lighter. My weight fluctuates between 175 and 185 pounds, and I'm 6'2".

Damn decisions, the Trans Am 'frame' is $650 + shipping while the Kona Shred is $850, complete, and I can get it ordered locally to cut shipping cost, and I can assemble it myself if it's shipped in parts to the dealer... This is getting out of hand for me!

The On-One 456 bikes have the integrated hanger, not into that. Thanks though!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

pdxmark said:


> Yep, I have a bunch of 26" wheel sets for different purposes, so going to 29" would mean buying more wheels, which I'm not interested in doing.
> 
> No email from Kona or any one of its distributors yet on whether I can buy a naked Shred.


I work at a Kona dealer, they are currently only offering it as a complete bike, no frameset option for the shred.

Also, I agree with Seth_D, steel is real
(In an unrelated note, I think I bought my scapegoat from you Seth, still rocking it.)


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

pdxmark said:


> My ride style is urban ripping and XC/AM, I like hitting the jumps and hopping up bus benches, the the Trans AM(which I like) is 6.4lb, which is not that heavy for a steel frame, but I'd like to get something lighter. My weight fluctuates between 175 and 185 pounds, and I'm 6'2".
> 
> Damn decisions, the Trans Am 'frame' is $650 + shipping while the Kona Shred is $850, complete, and I can get it ordered locally to cut shipping cost, and I can assemble it myself if it's shipped in parts to the dealer... This is getting out of hand for me!
> 
> The On-One 456 bikes have the integrated hanger, not into that. Thanks though!


The santa Cruz chamelion 5 does not have ebb. If you wanted to check that one out. ..


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> I work at a Kona dealer, they are currently only offering it as a complete bike, no frameset option for the shred.
> 
> Also, I agree with Seth_D, steel is real
> (In an unrelated note, I think I bought my scapegoat from you Seth, still rocking it.)


ahh man i loved that bike haha. i almost bought the 2013 version but opted for a knolly chilcotin. hopefully its serving you as well as it served me.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Yep, I have a bunch of 26" wheel sets for different purposes, so going to 29" would mean buying more wheels, which I'm not interested in doing.
> 
> No email from Kona or any one of its distributors yet on whether I can buy a naked Shred.


any thoughts on maybe looking into a cotic bfe? 44mm headtube, 30.9 seat tube for droppers, icsg 05 tabs, and removable derailluer hanger. plus it comes in reynolds 853 steel


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Seth__D said:


> ahh man i loved that bike haha. i almost bought the 2013 version but opted for a knolly chilcotin. hopefully its serving you as well as it served me.


It's working great, the most capable 6" bike i've ever ridden.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Seth__D said:


> any thoughts on maybe looking into a cotic bfe? 44mm headtube, 30.9 seat tube for droppers, icsg 05 tabs, and removable derailluer hanger. plus it comes in reynolds 853 steel


I stumbled on that earlier today and am pretty fond of it, however, the large they make for the BFe has a 24" TT, and I need at least a *25" TT to not have a cramped cockpit. I'm 6'2" with a 28" reach, and I think it was 34" on the torso, have to remeasure. It would be perfect had they make one in XL, or needed geometry.

Edit2: Going back and looking over the geometry of my L/20" Boulder, it's shorter on the top, but has a 70* HA and 73* SA, I find it very comfortable for a used and in need of new parts $170 XC/Commuter/small jumper; I ride with my seatpost down further than I should for commuting, but that way I can pull the bike up higher to get bigger air. If I can find this kind of room in an AMTB for my lanky ass, I'd be happy. I should meantion, I'm not looking for more than 130mm of travel because of my ride style.

Edit: That Kona Shred is really on the back of my mind, it's light enough to put on my XT/SLX 2x10 grouppo I've been piecing together and make it easier to get up bus benches. I had a thought while cleaning the shop; Shred comes with a lifetime warranty on the frame, 5 years on some parts, 3 years on other parts, 5 years warranty services. I could sell the bikes stock grouppo for $200/$250 and give some of the cockpit and maybe the Tektro brakes to my brother. I'd rather use BB7's over Tektro products, but that's just me.

Edit: No edits were made to this post.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

My buddy is 6'3-6'4 ish and rode my 18in slackline with a 50mm stem and loved it.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Seth__D said:


> ti= too expensive.
> a for carbon i have yet to see a good all mtn hardtail.


Ti too expensive? Get a job you hippy 
Carbon? 456c, although it's weird that only On One would design one and other carbon happy brands (Santa Cruz springs to mind) haven't.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

i do have a job i work full time but im also a full time student at ucsd paying my own bills. 


the on one 456 is a terrible ride btw. anything over 130mm of travel in the front and it feels to raked out on climbs makes the bb feel to high. also it is terrible at deafening trail chatter you literally feel every small bump on the trail which is why i say there are no good carbon hard tails. 


cheapest ti frame i can think of is also a ti 456 for 1275 on their site. now i don't know about you but when steel frames are so readily available, and already great at what they are supposed to be used for why would i pay over a grand for a hard tail. thats why i say steel is hard to beat.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

29ers are fun again. My DB Mason...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bmxconvert said:


> 29ers are fun again. My db mason...


sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## TJB85 (Oct 11, 2013)

nothing special but its a start.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

bmxconvert said:


> 29ers are fun again. My DB Mason...


Awe daggum freakin'HAWT!

Not many around yet...that's the pimp'est 29er yet.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

bmxconvert said:


> 29ers are fun again. My DB Mason...


I hate myself for liking this so much. It looks like it RIPS, however I am still not sold on wagon wheels.


----------



## MtnJammer (Sep 26, 2006)

My bike looks all mountain (even if I'm not)


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

scmalex said:


> I hate myself for liking this so much. It looks like it RIPS, however I am still not sold on wagon wheels.


I swore off 29ers for quite some time after my Niner. I spend more time manualing, jumping and getting my tires off the ground than anything else. I'm 26 years old with a long history of riding BMX(I still ride). The Mason is the least expensive bike I own. I can't get enough of it. My other main MTB ride is a Pivot Mach 5.7c which is hands down my favorite bike I've ever owned. The Mason rides nothing like any other 29er I've ever ridden(I work in the cycling industry and ride a TON of different bikes). If you're ever in the PNW, hit me up to give it a shred.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MtnJammer said:


> My bike looks all mountain (even if I'm not)


Cool bike nonetheless.


----------



## 4resta (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm Thien - Long time lurker, first time poster!

Love going though this thread. They're so many sick rides on here!

Well this is my NS-Surge. It was suppose to be my erry day commuter, but that was before my Trek Slash was stolen...so this is how she is today! Enjoy.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

FYI y'all...DB Mason is available in two lower/affordable models for 2014. Check out Jenson.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

4resta said:


> Hi, I'm Thien - Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> Love going though this thread. They're so many sick rides on here!
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

A little overkill IMHO, but this is in full on DH mode with 2.5" tires and 170mm up front, it monster trucks as well as the 4-6" bikes I havbe ridden on the local DH trails and is suprisingly nimble for the 65 ish HA








and at the most recent race


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

4resta said:


> Hi, I'm Thien - Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> Love going though this thread. They're so many sick rides on here!
> 
> ...


Now that's what i call a first post! Flawless surge!

Welcome and sorry about your slash.


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

2008 Jamis Komodo
Manitou Sherman Firefly+
Avid SD7 Levers & BB7's
WTB Laserdisc DH Wheels & WTB Bronsons
FSA Alphadrive with BBG Bashwich
Titec Hell Bent Bar & Lizard Skins
Syncros FL Stem & Cane Creek 110
Crank Bros Pedals 
LX Rear Der. 1x9 set up


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got finished building up my new ROS9:










I set it up SS for now. I think the XO crank goes perfect with the frame color.









I can't wait to get it out on the trails... if it would ever stop raining.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LuckyCharm4x4 said:


> Just got finished building up my new ROS9:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the new ROS 9, what a perfect AM hardtail. I am actually thinking about buying a frame and building it up. It sounds like it would be a fun project.
Have fun on the trails!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

kbeck620 said:


> View attachment 839475
> View attachment 839476
> 
> 2008 Jamis Komodo
> ...


Totally digg! Komodo is one of my favs! 2008 was the best year for that frame too!


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks man! I had a great time building it and really enjoy riding it too


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fun Ride on the good ole' hard tail

*warning this video is only for those with the most refined of tastes


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuglio, you need to get wider bars! Those ones you have look so narrow. Wider helps slow down the steering, which helps you control the bike better thru the rocks, and it give you more leverage on climbs. 

Just a friendly suggestion


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

unknown-rider said:


> Fuglio, you need to get wider bars! Those ones you have look so narrow. Wider helps slow down the steering, which helps you control the bike better thru the rocks, and it give you more leverage on climbs.
> 
> Just a friendly suggestion


Buy me some.  i have a easton havoc carbon kicking around but i like the two inch rise and the short bars arnt really holding me back. But if youd like ill take a pair of renthal fat bars with the 1.5" rise


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Why do you need a pair of bars on you're bike...I can only fit one handlebar on mine? Hahaha.

I've got the Answer ProTaper 720x50mm on mine. Got another one on the way for my rigid AM bike.

Cycle club sports has them on super sale for $31.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Why do you need a pair of bars on you're bike...I can only fit one handlebar on mine? Hahaha.


One set for riding, the other set for cowbelling against the inside of your frame.... to warn hikers you understand.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Buggyr333 said:


> I work at a Kona dealer, they are currently only offering it as a complete bike, no frameset option for the shred.
> 
> Also, I agree with Seth_D, steel is real
> (In an unrelated note, I think I bought my scapegoat from you Seth, still rocking it.)


Funny thing about Kona. I email the Kona tech through the Konaworld site email address. I asked the question; "The shred has a 67 degree headtube angle and comes with a Spinner Cargo 120mm travel fork. The Shred geometry chart list 498mm as a fork length for the stated geometries, which would be close in length to a 120mm travel fork. Knowing that adding another 10mm of travel would change the geometry of the frame stlightly, what I really want to know is if headtube and added gusset of the Shred can withstand the abuse of a 130mm travel fork, as I'm sure it can handle the 120mm since it was tested with it. I'm okay with a 120mm travel fork, for how I ride it's adequate, I'm trying to understand how much abuse the headtube can take before it breaks; what has Kona's testing showing? -I'm really interested in buying this bike and doing many upgrades to it"

Reply-



> Kona Tech: "I wouldn't put more than a 100mm suspension fork on the Shred."


I really liked the way the frame looks too, but the informative email from the Kona tech has helped make my decision... Sigh.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Shred will handle it fine. I'm sure you could go 140 if you want.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

pdxmark said:


> I really liked the way the frame looks too, but the informative email from the Kona tech has helped make my decision... Sigh.


Sounds like a CYA thing.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Buggyr333 said:


> Sounds like a CYA thing.


Yeah, I expected some kind of information on the bike, not the "I wouldn't go over..." single sentence by the company tech. I asked a detailed technical question and received a "well, I would/wouldn't" answer. I wanted technical information, not what some tech '_thinks_', and instead of telling me what he thinks, why didn't he discuss Kona's testing of the frame with me... I like that frame, but Kona's lack of response to my specific question has led me to believe this would not be the right company to buy into. Upon telling this to the shop I was going to buy this at, their reply was "we've been hearing things like that from customers lately who have been looking at Kona bikes, only to change their minds after failing to get specifics off the company".

Think I'm just going to save what I can till tax season than figure out my options.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

pdxmark said:


> Yeah, I expected some kind of information on the bike, not the "I wouldn't go over..." single sentence by the company tech. I asked a detailed technical question and received a "well, I would/wouldn't" answer. I wanted technical information, not what some tech '_thinks_', and instead of telling me what he thinks, why didn't he discuss Kona's testing of the frame with me... I like that frame, but Kona's lack of response to my specific question has led me to believe this would not be the right company to buy into. Upon telling this to the shop I was going to buy this at, their reply was "we've been hearing things like that from customers lately who have been looking at Kona bikes, only to change their minds after failing to get specifics off the company".
> 
> Think I'm just going to save what I can till tax season than figure out my options.


That's really no different than most other bike companies. They all seem to put limits on fork length or rotor size etc, which have very little to do with actual stresses. Or, they just don't recommend you do any mods at all to the bike, or just "at your own risk".


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

because nothing is more important to the company tech than replying to some emails.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

dont know why you waisted your tine in the first place. just save and buy a nice steel or ti frame.


----------



## benno25 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is my do everything bike at the moment.
I wanted a fun bike that was more suited to jumps/manuals/bunnyhops etc, hence the hardtail with DJ style geometry.
I often find myself looking at full suspension all mountain bikes wondering if I'm missing out on anything, however I'm not really sure if I'd enjoy them as much?

My current build is as follows.
Evil Faction frame (originally black, but I had it powdercoated)
Fox 831 forks
Shimano Saint cranks, deraileur and brakes
Thomson stem and seat post (waiting for a dropper post to arrive)
Wheels are Mavic EX823 rims and Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs

I'm waiting for a Thomson dropper post to arrive so I can easily adjust the seat height and make it a bit more comfortable on long rides.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

benno25 said:


> This is my do everything bike at the moment.
> I wanted a fun bike that was more suited to jumps/manuals/bunnyhops etc, hence the hardtail with DJ style geometry.
> I often find myself looking at full suspension all mountain bikes wondering if I'm missing out on anything, however I'm not really sure if I'd enjoy them as much?
> 
> ...


Love it! Perfect! (except that it's a "fork"...singular)


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my daily rider a 2007 KHS Alite 150 with disk brakes front and rear. 21 speed, aluminum frame, front suspension, only mod I have done was to swap the grips to specialized lock on grips and added a kickstand.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

That bike screams "all mountain" from all sides.


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Jan 8, 2011)

So far I haven't found a trail it won't go through but I live in Indiana so it's pretty flat. Very solid feel and lightweight though. I had a 2010 Trek 4300 I sold before I got this and this one is very comparable at half the cost. Only difference I noticed was the Trek was a 24 speed as opposed to the 21 speed KHS.


----------



## 2CH (Jul 13, 2007)

Just built up this beast with parts I had laying around (plus a few new ones...) Only one ride on it, but so far so good! It's been a long while since I've ridden a hardtail, and the last two I've owned were aluminum so the steel frame is a nice change.

Chromag Aperture, large
Fox 36 TALAS
XT/Mavic 317 wheels
SLX cranks, Specialized platform pedals
Juicy 7 brakes
Random Chromag cockpit bits, saddle, seatpost
1x9 XT drivetrain (soon to be replaced with 1x10)
Schwalbe tires

Sorry for the crappy pic:


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

My Cotic BFe (Burly Iron) with Reynolds 853 downtube 
Rock Shox Pike 426
Saint shifters and rear derailluer
XT/XTR brakes with Hope floating rotor up front, XT ice-tech in back
SLX cranks, double/bash
Renthal Stem
Syncros bars and seatpost
Hope Pro II hubs, DT E540 rims

I'm working on finding a newer/ beefier fork but I like it!


----------



## ghingus (Aug 30, 2011)

*Taro*








Liking this one a lot


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Opinions??*

Build complete...Started its life as a 2010 Rockhopper Expert. Somewhere between a Trail and AM HT. What do you think?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ghingus said:


> View attachment 842717
> 
> liking this one a lot


sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

eoliva11 said:


> Build complete...Started its life as a 2010 Rockhopper Expert. Somewhere between a Trail and AM HT. What do you think?
> View attachment 842718
> View attachment 842724
> View attachment 842719
> ...


Cool setup. How much travel does your fork have, and are you using Mauguras?


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Cool setup. How much travel does your fork have, and are you using Mauguras?


The fox is a 120 and the brakes are Hayes Prime Pros


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Anyone mind giving me some help?
Planning a 650b build. Want to go with a NS Eccentric frame when it comes out, SLX brakes, Outlaw 27.5 wheels. Can't decide whether to go Sram or Shimano on the drivetrain, but it will probably end up being what i can get cheapest when the time comes. Fork, thinking Sweep, Revelation, or a Fox 34. Any recommend for a good value stem, some comfy bars, grips and pedals? also debating between X9 cranks, so i can rock a 30t direct mount ring, or some xt/slx cranks and a 4 bolt 30/32t ring.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

newagebiker said:


> Anyone mind giving me some help?
> Planning a 650b build. Want to go with a NS Eccentric frame when it comes out, SLX brakes, Outlaw 27.5 wheels. Can't decide whether to go Sram or Shimano on the drivetrain, but it will probably end up being what i can get cheapest when the time comes. Fork, thinking Sweep, Revelation, or a Fox 34. Any recommend for a good value stem, some comfy bars, grips and pedals? also debating between X9 cranks, so i can rock a 30t direct mount ring, or some xt/slx cranks and a 4 bolt 30/32t ring.


My vote is a Rockshox Sektor with a MoCo DNA damper. Basically a Revelation for half the price.

Shimano all the way.

Outlaws are nice, but a little heavy. Stans Flow EX maybe? ($100 more, but with the money you saved from the Sektor DNA...you still come out ahead and almost a full pound lighter on wheels)

Hollowtech 2 cranksets are the beezneez! Raceface narrow wide 30 tooth 4 bolt will fit well.

I love tall /wide bars. Rocking Answer ProTaper am 720x50.8mm on both my bikes right now.

ODI Yeti lock on grips are my favorite. Big squishy palm pad, but not too fat overall like aRogue.

Pedals: clips or flat?

Stem: I'm running a Ragley Stubbing. Also like Spank Spike Race & Loaded AM.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

newagebiker said:


> Anyone mind giving me some help?
> Planning a 650b build. Want to go with a NS Eccentric frame when it comes out, SLX brakes, Outlaw 27.5 wheels. Can't decide whether to go Sram or Shimano on the drivetrain, but it will probably end up being what i can get cheapest when the time comes. Fork, thinking Sweep, Revelation, or a Fox 34. Any recommend for a good value stem, some comfy bars, grips and pedals? also debating between X9 cranks, so i can rock a 30t direct mount ring, or some xt/slx cranks and a 4 bolt 30/32t ring.


SLX brakes: great choice!
SRAM vs Shimano Drivetrain: I've chrunched numbers and SRAM always comes out cheaper and lighter. My vote is for SRAM.
Wheels: Outlaws are super heavy! Try some stans flows.
Fork: Sweep
Cranks: X9 cause those direct mount rings look awesome. Shimano cranks are awesome, but I think their mounting design is inferior to other brands. Also consider stuff from race face! they make some killer stuff
Pedals: Spank Spikes!
Handlebars: Anything from spank and renthal are pretty good and light (i love my fatbar lites) and answer protapers or kore torsions if you want something cheap.
Stem: spank again, but the race face chester stem looks promising and cheap. I got a kore repute stem for my hardtail and i love it. light and cheapish.
Grips: depends how big your hands are, but an ODI lock on of some sort.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

scmalex said:


> SLX brakes: great choice!
> SRAM vs Shimano Drivetrain: I've chrunched numbers and SRAM always comes out cheaper and lighter. My vote is for SRAM.
> Wheels: Outlaws are super heavy! Try some stans flows.
> Fork: Sweep
> ...


I was going to buy some stuff from CRC, and it seems a shimano slx/zee/xt maybe combo of drivetrain parts is cheaper than a full x.9, my only gripe. 
Would love Raceface, nothing like supporting my canadian brethren, but could be a bit out of my price range, i'll have to see how much money I have.

for the wheels, i was planning on doing either Arch EX or WTB KOMs to hopes. again, this is one of those budget spots. if i have the money, i'll be more than willing to shell out for a lighter wheelset.

flat pedals, Spikes seem to come up a lot so i'll stick with those. eventually i was thinking XT trails with some nice comfy shoes, but that's down the road.

i've got almost the full build plan, just need to off load some old bikes before i can start this one. if 650b really is all the rave like i'm reading, this bike should be exactly what i want it to be!


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2010 Scott Aspect 55
Rims: Mavic XM 817
Hubs: Some Shimano XT 
Fork: 100mm Manitu Minute Pro
Tires: Kenda Nevegal DTC UST tubeless
Bars: Easton Havoc cut down to custom width (replacing with Haven AM)
Shifters: X9 trigger pod
Stem: Easton Haven 55.5mm
Saddle: WTB Pro V
Bash Guard: Race Face
Cranks: race face deus 2x10 x type crank
Rear derailer: x9,
Cassette: xt/xo 
Chain: 990 hollow pin 
Pedals: Shimano PD M530 SLX
Breaks: Avid BB7 Mechanical 
Break Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7 Brake Levers


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

check out my bagger 










i basically just changed the frame and fork, from my 456 summer season.
seatpost, seatclamp, headset and fd changes were necessary to make it work.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Here is my Orange Crush....
I got this as my previous old bike was too uncomfortable to ride for any distance due to an injury to my collarbone. Only been out a few times but already love the bike.. It is stock at the moment as there is very little wrong with the bike at my current fitness level and lets face it level of riding as I had over 10 years off and feel I barely know how to ride again going from a rigid and V Brakes to front suspension and discs. I have added a home made pre-preg carbon chainstay protector and pre-preg rear mech protector too as I do tend to clatter off the scenery when I am out...


Tubeset	6061-T6 Custom Butted Aluminium
Swing Arm	QR Axle
Fork	Fox 32 Float R 140mm
Front Mech	Shimano Deore
Rear Mech	SRAM X9 Medium Cage
Shifters	SRAM X7
Brakes	Avid Elixir 5 185/160
Bottom Bracket	Race Face X Type
Crankset	Race Face Ride XC X Type
Cassette	SRAM PG950
Hubs	Shimano 525 Disc
Rims	Mavic XM117
Spokes	DT Swiss Competition S/S Black
Tyres	Continental Mountain King 2.2
Headset	Tange TG8
Stem	Race Face Ride XC
Handlebars	Race Face Ride XC	
Saddle	SDG Bel Air
Seat Post	Race Face Ride XC


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

*2004 Scott Scale*


----------



## Felix_C (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've been lurking around this forum for a while and finally decided it was time to join the community.

This is the bike I ride atm, a 2013 Honzo:

























I absolutely loved the raw steel and orange finish on the 2013 Kona Explosif, so much so that I had to adopt the look to my honzo. The bike has been clear coated so it has some gloss in contrast to the matte explosif.

The current spec:

Fork: RS Revelation RL @140mm
Stem: Easton Havoc
Handlebar: Easton Havoc
Grips: Raceface Sniper
Brakes: SLX levers/calipers, IceTech rotors
Wheels: Stock WTB ST I-23
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR II
Seatpost: Chromag Dolomite
Saddle: CrankBrothers Iodine 3
Derallieur: Shimano X9 (short cage)
Shifter: Shimano X9
Chainring: Renthal SR4
Chainguide: MRP G2
Cranks: FSA Comet (Stock)
Pedals: DMR Vault

A KS Lev dropper post will be fitted in about a month, after that the next upgrade on the list is a new wheelset.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

For the sake of not starting a short lived thread, i thought i'd post a couple questions here. I've been wanting to build a more trail/AM oriented bike to have some fun with. The majority of what i ride is Midwest singletrack but occasionally i get up to do some lift access runs and would like to travel to more mountainous trails in the future. I came across a good deal on an 08 remedy and was planning on going the route until i started looking more into longer travel hardtails. I started reading up on them and the Ragley Piglet has made me question going after the remedy. Its the same head tube angle and seat tube angle as the remedy...but i feel like being a hard tail it would make more sense given the amount of XC i do...and it could be built lighter (and bought new for equal the same price as the used remedy) If any of you are in the same relm as me, riding mostly single track where long travel isn't necessary, i'd live some opinions on the piglet or other bikes and how they work for you. thanks.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> For the sake of not starting a short lived thread, i thought i'd post a couple questions here. I've been wanting to build a more trail/AM oriented bike to have some fun with. The majority of what i ride is Midwest singletrack but occasionally i get up to do some lift access runs and would like to travel to more mountainous trails in the future. I came across a good deal on an 08 remedy and was planning on going the route until i started looking more into longer travel hardtails. I started reading up on them and the Ragley Piglet has made me question going after the remedy. Its the same head tube angle and seat tube angle as the remedy...but i feel like being a hard tail it would make more sense given the amount of XC i do...and it could be built lighter (and bought new for equal the same price as the used remedy) If any of you are in the same relm as me, riding mostly single track where long travel isn't necessary, i'd live some opinions on the piglet or other bikes and how they work for you. thanks.


Trek Stache has slightly more XC geometry with a slacker head angle with a slightly longer travel fork at 120mm.


----------



## skome (Nov 6, 2011)

*Did you say Summer Season?*

Sweet new ride. But why ever switch from 456?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> Buy me some.  i have a easton havoc carbon kicking around but i like the two inch rise and the short bars arnt really holding me back. But if youd like ill take a pair of renthal fat bars with the 1.5" rise


I've got some red Answer ProTaper 720x50mm, sitting in the garage collecting dust. Not sure if that's any wider than what your on...? But make you a deal. Nice vid! Is that snow riding around Jemez recent? Bet it's getting cold up there now!!!


----------



## oddis (Mar 23, 2006)

My Honzo.

Stock 2013 setup but 34x19 singlespeed and Hans Dampf tires. And now I have changed the handlebar to Enve DH 800mm (Not in the picture)

And in action:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

stiingya said:


> I've got some red Answer ProTaper 720x50mm, sitting in the garage collecting dust. Not sure if that's any wider than what your on...? But make you a deal. Nice vid! Is that snow riding around Jemez recent? Bet it's getting cold up there now!!!


it was 3 weeks ago... we just went again last weekend.. much snowier. thanks for the offer on the bars i was thinking $10..??


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet action pic ottis!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

skome said:


> Sweet new ride. But why ever switch from 456?


cause there are nicer frames to ride, own and look at.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

1998 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo, True Temper Gold Tubing, custom powdercoat. Marzocchi fork. Running a 1x9 drivetrain with a de-anodized Race Face crank/NW chainring.

Okay, so it's not exactly "All-Mountain" but it has some All-mountain influences. Wide bars, 1x drivetrain, fatter tires, etc. Even though it's only an 80mm travel fork I ride this thing like an AM bike: really hard.

Cheers


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

TruTone said:


> View attachment 846831
> 
> View attachment 1998


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

newagebiker said:


> because nothing is more important to the company tech than replying to some emails.


Specially when the email is titled: "Looking to buy the Kona Shred, need details on maximum suspension fork travel".

So, the Shred comes with a Cargo 120mm travel fork, and I wanted to know if it could take a 130mm fork. When talking to the tech rep, he stated; "I wouldn't put more than a 100mm fork on that frame". I didn't ask the tech what he 'thought', I asked for specifics on the bikes specifications, and didn't get that. So, Kona loses a customer! Really wanted that frame, but not willing to deal with a company whos' tech gives me his thoughts, instead of the technical write up by the company.

If Konas bike comes with a 120mm fork and the rep says not to put more than a 100mm fork on it, there is either something wrong with communication in the company or the tech is not willing to tell me that the frame was not designed to handle a 120mm fork; which could be the reason for the Lifetime warranty on the frame?

Either way, if a consumer ask for specifics on a product, and they are not given, that consumer will most likely not be a future customer of that business.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The tech is saying that even though it comes with 120 personaly would ride a 100. That might tell you about it. Not all companies have long combatability charts.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

added my Brooks saddle... fun as hell bike









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

New bike day! Chromag Rootdown








And about 15 seconds later...








Caught a rock. 6 bent spokes and a spoiled ride. There may have been some obscenities...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Very sweet bike then oh man that really sucks.I feel for you


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

haha Sh*t happens, it's meant to get dirty. This is one of the reasons I bought steel, right? It's tough. I put clear protective tape over the down tube, and in all the places that the cables might rub. I'll probably just cover that scratch up with some more tape.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

My new (to me) stanton slackline 853, large






















Marzocchi 55 micro ti fork
stans flow ex wheelset
sram x7 shifting
Raceface turbine crank
e13 DRS
Deore brakes with magura rotors
ebay special pedals (dont remember the manufacturer, but theyre light!)
whatever else. I need a sexier stem

weighs in at 29.3lbs


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> Not all companies have long combatability charts.


Many companies state somewhere around their geometry chart "measurements were taken with a XXXmm travel suspension fork at XX% sag", or something to that effect. Also seen; Maximum Front Suspension Travel; Optimal Front Suspension Travel, and Minimum Front Suspension Travel. I'd think that most companies designing a frame would have these measurements on their reference schematics that would be thought of during prototype and design phase, why not hand them to the public?


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Paid Spam: Cotic BFE Medium

Cotic BFE Medium - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## howard619 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Paying homage to my beloved 2012 Kona Steely...*

I've ridden her all over the West Coast for the past 2 years. She's taken a beating, and keeps coming back for more. From 6ft drops off rocks to a downhill slope, to 5ft drops to flat off loading docks. She handles it all, and is ready to shred singletrack or podium the local Enduro race and even XC without so much as a change of tires.

I've been riding 100% HT since 1994 and I love this bike, but now it's time to foray into full suspension territory. I'm optimistic that all the lessons she's taught me will serve me well and translate into more speed. Even if it does materialize, I have a feeling I'll never let her go. For now she'll hang in a safe place on my wall, and I'm sure I won't be able to resist taking her for a spin.

Here she is at my favorite trail which will remain undisclosed:

- 2012 Kona Steely Large (26" bike with 27.5 wheels)
- Front Tire: High Roller II 27.5 x 2.3 Exo, TR, 3C
- Rear Tire: Ardent 27.5 x 2.25 Exo
- Front Wheel: Derby 40mm carbon w/Hadley hub
- Rear Wheel: Flow Ex with Hadley hub
- Fox 32 @150mm
- Stem: Loaded 45mm
- Bar: Race Face Atlas full length 785
- Shimano Saint 10spd shifter/derailleur
- SLX cranks
- Gearing: 40t ring x 11/36t cassette
- e.13 LG1+ (pulley removed)
- Brakes: Shimano XT 203mm front / 180mm rear


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

A few more shots of my Inbred.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

So what's the difference between the inbred 26" and the 456? Just smaller tubing?



Berkley said:


> A few more shots of my Inbred.
> 
> View attachment 848697
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The inbred is designed around a 100mm fork.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Surge on the rocks


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Map204 said:


> So what's the difference between the inbred 26" and the 456? Just smaller tubing?


The tubing profiles are different and the Inbred was originally recommended for a 100-130mm fork. The fork length recommendation changed because CEN testing standards changed, and now stands at 120mm max.

My frame is an earlier Inbred that used a smaller diameter top tube which is lighter than the newer 456 frames.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

howard619 said:


> I've ridden her all over the West Coast for the past 2 years. She's taken a beating, and keeps coming back for more. From 6ft drops off rocks to a downhill slope, to 5ft drops to flat off loading docks. She handles it all, and is ready to shred singletrack or podium the local Enduro race and even XC without so much as a change of tires.


Right on! thats a nice steely. Wish kona didn't discontinue those.


----------



## IrfanSetyo (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm indonesian people . . .


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

*Long-travel on a tight budget: Maxlight XC 130*

My (budget) long-travel hardtail, many second-hand and ebay buys except for: seatpost,saddle,bars,grips,cassete,brakes and tyres.The Easton XCT wheels were probably the most expensive buy but only because of postage.I love it.Hope you like it too:

-Fork Marzocchi 44 RLO (on 130mm travel)


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^ 

I wanna see some pics of you hitting that sgit with with the saddle bags on.


----------



## kakashi (Nov 25, 2013)

wow! I'd like to have one of those.Is it available in green color?


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

@kakash









@Fuglio - I'm guessing you're referring to the "excess" fork tube,that will be cut off as soon as I find perfect high set-up.Anyway, already got 2 kids so I'm not too much worried


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

Just a quick question for you guys: What makes an AM hardtail a AM hardtail? How are they different from a standard XC hardtail? Different geometry? Bigger forks? Something else?


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

fishymamba said:


> Just a quick question for you guys: What makes an AM hardtail a AM hardtail? How are they different from a standard XC hardtail? Different geometry? Bigger forks? Something else?


There is no legit textbook definition, and people debate it a lot for some reason even though in terms of marketing it is relatively specific. I would say that they encompass sturdy hardtails with geometry that tends to favor aggressive all mountain riding (slack headtube, steep seattube, low bb, long top tube, long wheelbase, short chainstays etc depending on the bike). They are built around taller forks (6") but shorter or taller are sometimes used.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

fishymamba said:


> Just a quick question for you guys: What makes an AM hardtail a AM hardtail? How are they different from a standard XC hardtail? Different geometry? Bigger forks? Something else?


Generally they have shorter chainstays and a slacker head angle. The AMs also generally have 120mm or more of travel, while the XC is around 80mm-100mm.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

FMCurto said:


> @kakash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry i just re read your post. When i first read it i thought it said you bought some used saddle bags not" saddle , bars" i thought you were gonna take it to the trail with commuter bags on.  nice bike. Its amazing how much money can be saved riding a hard tail and getting some used parts.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Kent Eriksen 650B


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

*14 Honzo*

2014 Honzo - Small Frame, 28 lbs


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mvallejo said:


> 2014 Honzo - Small Frame, 28 lbs
> 
> View attachment 850381


Sweet Steel!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

@ mvallejo

Damn 28lbs is light for a honzo build. isnt the frame 19 by it self?


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not sure the frame weight. It's a small and I built frame up.

Arch EX wheels, Maxxis fr Ikon rear - tubeless
Zee R Der + shifter
Easton EA70 Handlebar and Haven stem
Salsa seatpost
Raceface cranks + BB, Shimano Chain
XT 785 brakes
12 RS Rev RCT3 140 Fork

That's the jist of the setup. Not sure what the pedals weigh but I think it would be about 27 without them.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> @ mvallejo
> 
> Damn 28lbs is light for a honzo build. isnt the frame 19 by it self?


I think the frame is about 6.5 pounds....


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not even my dinosaur of a freeride monster has a 19lb frame.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

mvallejo said:


> I'm not sure the frame weight. It's a small and I built frame up.
> 
> Arch EX wheels, Maxxis fr Ikon rear - tubeless
> Zee R Der + shifter
> ...


ok its the arches,wheelset that are doing it. bet that crankset comes in nice and light too without giving up any strenghth..

sweet build. under 30lbs 5.5" travel steel hard tail 29er ready for action. thats awesome. Ive heard people say to watch out if your getting crazy on the stans arch line.. but havent seen anyone explode them... Hows that wheel set doing for you??


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> ok its the arches,wheelset that are doing it. bet that crankset comes in nice and light too without giving up any strenghth..
> 
> sweet build. under 30lbs 5.5" travel steel hard tail 29er ready for action. thats awesome. Ive heard people say to watch out if your getting crazy on the stans arch line.. but havent seen anyone explode them... Hows that wheel set doing for you??


Yes the archs seemed to save a good amount. I debated for a while between those and the Flow. I knew the Flow EX wheels were a bit wider and tougher, but I did like the weight saving on the Arch, and still read pretty good things about them.

I literally finished the bike yesterday so I haven't even ridden it yet. Going to try to get out today, but it's Thanksgiving and we have a high of 42 degrees here today, so not sure if it will work out =)


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

*Canfeild N9*

White Bros Loop, 140mm
Shimano SlX cranks, cassette, 11-36 
Zee RD, 
Saint Shifter
Hope M4 brakes 183/160
Canfeild Wheels, Maxxis Ardents, 2.4


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

Something a bit different! My sons 20" hardtail that I built him. 60mm travel air fork, folding Maxxis Snypers, 620mm Truvativ bars, custom built wheels with Shimano deore M615 brakes, 1x8, Superstar chain device.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

paulski1966 said:


> Something a bit different! My sons 20" hardtail that I built him. 60mm travel air fork, folding Maxxis Snypers, 620mm Truvativ bars, custom built wheels with Shimano deore M615 brakes, 1x8, Superstar chain device.


It looks like the stanchions are longer than the housing. It is probably just the angle of the pic, but that fork looks flimsy.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

paulski1966 said:


> Something a bit different! My sons 20" hardtail that I built him. 60mm travel air fork, folding Maxxis Snypers, 620mm Truvativ bars, custom built wheels with Shimano deore M615 brakes, 1x8, Superstar chain device.


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It looks like the stanchions are longer than the housing. It is probably just the angle of the pic, but that fork looks flimsy.


It's a 20" bike for a kid that probably weighs 60lbs. I'm sure the fork is more than adequate.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

What makes a hard tail "all mountain" as opposed to cross country or anything else? I'm a noob so I don't know.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

TheFist said:


> What makes a hard tail "all mountain" as opposed to cross country or anything else? I'm a noob so I don't know.


The marketing department


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TheFist said:


> What makes a hard tail "all mountain" as opposed to cross country or anything else? I'm a noob so I don't know.


AM = slack head angle, thicker tyres and rims, shorter chainstays, and usually a longer travel fork.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Shorter chainstays=all mountain??


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*



TheFist said:


> What makes a hard tail "all mountain" as opposed to cross country or anything else? I'm a noob so I don't know.


The geometry!! 140-160mm travel forks 2.30-2.50 tires. Short stem, wide bars...

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Shorter chainstays=all mountain??


Absolutely. That and helmet type are the 2 key indicators.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

petpol9 said:


> The geometry!! 140-160mm travel forks 2.30-2.50 tires. Short stem, wide bars...
> 
> Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


With that said, if I'm not mistaken, you can't put forks like that on just any hardtail...right? Something about the head tube being able to handle it?


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

TheFist said:


> With that said, if I'm not mistaken, you can't put forks like that on just any hardtail...right? Something about the head tube being able to handle it?


Yes. Generally you need a frame that was designed with longer forks in mind. It's not advisable to put a long fork on a bike not designed for it because you could get seriously hurt if the headtube fails. However, there are people that do it anyway. It's a whole thing... It's a long and boring debate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Map204 said:


> Yes. Generally you need a frame that was designed with longer forks in mind. It's not advisable to put a long fork on a bike not designed for it because you could get seriously hurt if the headtube fails. However, there are people that do it anyway. It's a whole thing... It's a long and boring debate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


Some people do it but its not advised


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*

The geometry of the frame make a hardtail all mountain! If you take a xc hardtail with 100mm travel and put on a 150mm fork you will destroy the geometry and probably the frame. I have a sunn seasons that's kind of a trail ht with 120mm fork. Now I have a sektor 150-120mm and its ok, but on 150 in high speed corners I lose traction.

ps... Sorry for my English

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

petpol9 said:


> The geometry!! 140-160mm travel forks 2.30-2.50 tires. Short stem, wide bars...
> 
> Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


HALP! I have a transition trans am with a 160mm fork, a 50mm stem and 740mm bars. if i put 2.2 tires on it with it still be an all mountain hardtail????????????????????????????

sorry just trolling. i would say fork travel and frame geometry (and hopefully strength too) define an amht. everything else is preference.


----------



## dug8713 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Production Privee Shan*

Here's my AM hardtail. Been wanting to replace it with a full suspension bike for a while now and bought a brand new Yeti SB66 frame. 4 months later, I'm still riding this and the Yeti is gathering dust in my room.


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*

Double post
Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*



scmalex said:


> HALP! I have a transition trans am with a 160mm fork, a 50mm stem and 740mm bars. if i put 2.2 tires on it with it still be an all mountain hardtail????????????????????????????
> 
> sorry just trolling. i would say fork travel and frame geometry (and hopefully strength too) define an amht. everything else is preference.


Hahaha at first I was like wtf??! haha then I read the rest haha

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

We'll this looks like fun... Expensive fun.

"For everyone still sitting on the wheel size fence it looks like Cove may have just the frame for you. For 2014 the iconic Hummer frame will swing either way; 27.5 or 29, thanks to it's sliding 142 x 12mm dropouts
The Ti framed Hummer (manufactured in the US by Lynskey) is designed to give a 67.5º head angle running a 140mm fork, and with it's 44mm head tube the possibility to slacken that off further is there."








https://singletrackworld.com/2013/12/new-cove-hummer-but-which-wheel-size/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

Map204 said:


> We'll this looks like fun... Expensive fun.
> 
> "For everyone still sitting on the wheel size fence it looks like Cove may have just the frame for you. For 2014 the iconic Hummer frame will swing either way; 27.5 or 29, thanks to it's sliding 142 x 12mm dropouts
> The Ti framed Hummer (manufactured in the US by Lynskey) is designed to give a 67.5º head angle running a 140mm fork, and with it's 44mm head tube the possibility to slacken that off further is there."
> ...


27.5 or 29?

What is this black magics you speak of?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The Hummer 650 BJ?

:lol:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> The Hummer 650 BJ?
> 
> :lol:


I love that they didn't even try to come up with a clever acronym, they just called it 650bj because they have the sense of humor of a 15y/o. Hahaha I love how Cove names their bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice bike!! I just got the same one this week. There are a few changes I want to make to it, then I'll be posting pictures. Fun bike so far.


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

TheFist said:


> What makes a hard tail "all mountain" as opposed to cross country or anything else? I'm a noob so I don't know.


No bell.


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

PaulClift said:


> No bell.


Obviously trolling. Bell's are a necessity. Go for a carbon one.


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Hummer = one of 248 varieties of BJs. Can anyone name them all...?


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

What's that whip?

View attachment 851629
[/QUOTE]


----------



## IDysterDimma (Sep 30, 2010)

It's a Production Privee Shan in the limited edition Gulf 917 colour/paint.


----------



## dug8713 (Sep 17, 2012)

As mentioned above, PP Shan in size small. Simply awesome frame, only thing worthy of replacing it would be a titanium frame with the same geometry


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

dug8713 said:


> As mentioned above, PP Shan in size small. Simply awesome frame, only thing worthy of replacing it would be a titanium frame with the same geometry


Yeah, but then it couldn't have that great paint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

It may be 29er, but at least it's a 140mm-forked hardtail 29er. So I lump it in AM.

Needs new tyres, so 2.4 Ardent EXOs are on order.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> It may be 29er, but at least it's a 140mm-forked hardtail 29er. So I lump it in AM.
> 
> Needs new tyres, so 2.4 Ardent EXOs are on order.


The new rule is that only 650B bikes can be called AM.

New rule on the new rule is that 650B AM bikes have to be called 27.5 AM bikes.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nuclear_powered said:


> It may be 29er, but at least it's a 140mm-forked hardtail 29er. So I lump it in AM.
> 
> Needs new tyres, so 2.4 Ardent EXOs are on order.
> 
> View attachment 854423


The DB Mason has gotten lots of praise from owners I've talked to. Any chance you could post some pics of you getting "rad" on it?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> The new rule is that only 650B bikes can be called AM.
> 
> New rule on the new rule is that 650B AM bikes have to be called 27.5 AM bikes.


Rules schmules. Look at those valve caps .... they scream AM regardless of wheel-size. And don't get me started on my AM cable ties.



Fuglio said:


> The DB Mason has gotten lots of praise from owners I've talked to. Any chance you could post some pics of you getting "rad" on it?


So far I am full of praise as well, but the only hardtail I've been riding for the past few years is a Niner EMD9 running a 100mm fork and longer stem/narrower bars so it could be an apples/oranges thing. In any case I very much prefer this frame with it's shorter stays, and the longer fork & wider bars/shorter stem I put on ... handles better, feels more fun, and more confident bombing down hills.

I shall attempt to capture some pixels of radness this weekend.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice! Thanks nuke. I really want one of the many long travel 29er frames. Theres just too many ponies in the stable to justify it. I may dump my hard core 26" hard tail to get one. Or just get a 650b wheelset. I love haveing first world problems.


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

So shes's a bit light on travel, but still a blast!














2010 Gary Fisher Big Sur Frame (warranty replacement)
2010 RS Recon Gold (100mm)
Bontrager Rhythm front wheel
Mavic Crossride rear wheel
XT 9sp cassette
Deore SGS rear mech
Truvaitve Stylo 1x Crank w/ Race Face 32t ring and MRP Lopes guide
Spank Spike pedals
KS LEV 27.2 100mm post
WTB Rocket V
Easton Vice 50mm stem
Renthal Fatbar (full length) w/ Bontrager Rhythm grips
2.3 Forte Pigsah (front) 2.35 Kenda Slant Six (rear)

I'd like to switch to a 120-140mm fork, but I don't want to ruin the ride not to mention break my face


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

here is my new Christmas gift.
456 EVO 2 18in. size.

Right now running as 1X9 but considering 1X10 or SS.




the frame is a lot more slack and rides completely different from my Mountain Cycle Rumble.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Always liked the look of that bike. Should be good fun at speed.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Well... not quite a full bike but it's on its way!


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

manbat said:


> im sitting in the house bored so thought i would post a load of crap that everyones probably seen before ...anyway here goes AGAIN
> 
> what ive got here is two of my bikes
> one is all mountain the other isnt, im going to supply a picture of the xc bike just to troll a couple of prats on this thread.
> ...


those both look like wicked fun bikes.

the ragley is 150mm and the on one is 100mm. where is my prize?


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL...That's easy to spot it....

Here's mine...two years ago


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

My OnOne 456 Evo2.. With Dh tyres here for extra speed downhill. Normally use Maxxis Ardent or Conti RubberQueen


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What size frame is that On One? And can I ask your height and inseam? I'm thinking of buying one but hesitating to mail order without seeing one in person.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

I ride the 18 inch model. I m 5-10 with an inseam of about 29-30 inches. On paper the TT should have been 3/4 inch longer than my rumble but in reality there is almost no difference in cockpit feel.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 5'9" with about a 29" inseam. I normally ride a medium, but looking at the geometry of the 456, the 16" has a 23.3" effective top tube length. That is a typical length for a medium, even though 16" usually is called a small. The 18" top tube is only half an inch longer at 23.8" but has 27 mm less standover clearance (over an inch). 
So, I'm leaning toward a 16" but I'm concerned that most 16" frames are too small for me. 

I can get a Ti frame with X9 build for $2300 bucks. Pretty smoking deal. Or the chromoly version for about $1600. Nice.


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*

I think that on 456 the 16inch frame is the medium

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## rookie nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Ragley Big Wig with RockShox Pike 150mm


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*

If we had award for the sexiest ht am
This would be the winner!

Σταλθηκε απο το dudοκινητο μου με ταπατοκ


----------



## speedintc (Feb 9, 2013)

rookie nick said:


> Ragley Big Wig with RockShox Pike 150mm
> 
> View attachment 859621


what is the max size tire you can fit on the rear of that frame?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

rookie nick said:


> Ragley Big Wig with RockShox Pike 150mm
> 
> View attachment 859621


That is one sweet ride!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

speedintc said:


> what is the max size tire you can fit on the rear of that frame?


2.4


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

What's the travel on that Tower? The bike looks great.



fujiblue1 said:


>


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

TY. It's at 120


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice looking ride. The swooping TT are starting to grow on me lime a" tuma"

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie nick (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks guys!
Yes the rear can accommodate to really wide tyres. If you use maxxis you can go 2.5 inch tyres.


----------



## speedintc (Feb 9, 2013)

im torn between the big wig and the yelli screamy. i like the big wig because its a steel frame and after riding a blue pig i have now decided i want a steel frame.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

speedintc said:


> im torn between the big wig and the yelli screamy. i like the big wig because its a steel frame and after riding a blue pig i have now decided i want a steel frame.


Why don't you look at the Nimble9 from Canfield....it's steel and has adjustable dropouts and sets up nice with a 130-150mm fork


----------



## speedintc (Feb 9, 2013)

i think it was because im almost dead set on the yelli screamy or the big wig. i have time tho so i will figure it out by the time i get back from korea.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

speedintc said:


> i think it was because im almost dead set on the yelli screamy or the big wig. i have time tho so i will figure it out by the time i get back from korea.


Where in Korea are you?

If price isnt a concern get the canfeild. Its just a little more tested and the drop outs are niceer.just the general finish all around is much nicer.

If price os important, I'd say get the big wig.


----------



## speedintc (Feb 9, 2013)

i will be back to the states in about 8 weeks so i wont be buying until i get back. im leaning towards the canfield brothers


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

2014 Yeti ARC Carbon 29er, Med

At 22.2bs with pedals it climbs like a dream while hanging with friends on full suspension 6" travel 27.5" bikes going down most "AM" trails...


2014 Yeti ARC Carbon Frame
2013 Fox Float 29 CTD 120mm
Mavic Crossmax SLR Wheelset
XTR Trail Brakes 180mm/160mm
XO Crankset w/ Wolftooth XO DirectMount 32t Chainring
XT Cassette + One-Up 42T conversion (since photo)
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Easton Havoc Carbon 750mm Bars
Easton Haven 85mm Stem
WTB Volt Ti Seat
Ardent 2.4 EXO Front / Racing Ralph Evo 2.25 Snakeskin Rear


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

*2012 Transition TransAM 29'er*

Here's my main ride ...




Frame: 2012 Transition TransAM 29 medium
Forks: Rock Shox Revelation 29'er 140mm (dual air)
Handle Bar: Easton Haven Carbon 711mm
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 60mm
Crankset: Shimano SLX (1x9)
Pedals: Answer Drive
Brakes: Shimano Deore
Shifter: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT (front is chain guide)
Wheel Set: Stans NoTubes ZTR Flow 
Hubs: Stans NoTubes 3.30HD
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (UST)
Seat post: Thomson layback
Seat: WTB Rocket V
Grips: ODI
Weight: ~ 29lbs


----------



## arnego2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hm those forks are mounted backwards aren't they?



fujiblue1 said:


>


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Manitou forks have the arch backwards like that. Take a look where the axle comes out. It is in the right place.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## arnego2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot, wasn't even aware. Doesn't look too bad either


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

All those riding 29ers, do you ever find they're too large and sluggish? I'm tempted by 29ers but feel like they would be too much work on tight trails.


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

newagebiker said:


> All those riding 29ers, do you ever find they're too large and sluggish? I'm tempted by 29ers but feel like they would be too much work on tight trails.


Not even in the slightest.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just made the switch to a 29er and love it.


----------



## KenDeRailleurHanger (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think there's much doubt that 26ers are more flickable/chuckable, I've heard a few say that 29ers are for bigger people, I'm 1.83 (6 foot) and 100kg (220lb), I ride a large TransAm 29 which is a bloody big bike and love it... 
I also had a mate who was indecisive, he wasn't so sure so he bought a 650B.....


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's mine.

























2013 Canfield Nimble 9 med

Fork: White Bros Loop 29'er @ 130mm 
Handle Bar: Race Face SIXC 785mm 
Stem: Sunline V1 65mm 
Crankset: XX1 w/ MRP Bling Ring 32T
Cog: 20T Endless Kick Ass cog 
Pedals: Shimano XT
Brakes: Elixir R 
Wheel Set: WTB Frequency i23, Hope Pro II, DT Comps 
Tires: Schwalbe Rabid Rob (F) / Racing Ralph (R)
Seat post: RS Reverb 
Seat: WTB Silverado 
Grips: ESI Chunky 
Weight: ~ 27 Lbs


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Just not sure if I would love the wagon wheels or not. Guess I'll have to wait until spring and make a random decision haha.


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

newagebiker said:


> Just not sure if I would love the wagon wheels or not. Guess I'll have to wait until spring and make a random decision haha.


Don't get one, you'll hate it. Just get out of my way when I need to pass


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

Went from a 29er to this little lady and love it. Switched a couple things over to this bike. Just finished her up last week.

2014 chameleon, 140mm xfusion velvet fork, 1x10, SRAM cranks, shimano cassette, cane creek headset, slx brakes, sixc 785mm bars, mavic wheels, north shore billet ring and raceface bash guard, Thomson post, I think that's about it.


----------



## loc81 (Sep 28, 2011)

Pilgrimm said:


> Went from a 29er to this little lady and love it. Switched a couple things over to this bike. Just finished her up last week.
> 
> 2014 chameleon..


These pics look familiar- I've got you on Instagram! ( loc81 )
I'll have to post my Cotic up here soon. Looks good!


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha yes sir Loc that's me, I thought your name looked familiar!


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Dr Wankel said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 863954


Dreambike, pure beauty...


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

Throw my Honzo in here...


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

That blue is so sharp looking and clean.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshhh (Jan 4, 2014)

Just need some gears on!


----------



## cauperwood (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey, do you have this issue on your bike?


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never thought of that. I guess the frame designers haven't either... or they don't expect you to crash.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy happy Chromag.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

cauperwood said:


> Hey, do you have this issue on your bike?


All the 29ers I have ride. Had the same problem. All of them were XC.

Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cauperwood (Jan 26, 2014)

Any 2013 Chameleon owners?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted by cauperwood
> Hey, do you have this issue on your bike?


Keep the shifters and and brake clamp bolts slightly loose, so they rotate instead of break in a crash.

Isn't there some kind of stop you can buy that limits how far the bar will turn?

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it, but I don't crash much.

For me, in general, the lower the top tube the better. I see no logic or benefit to upward arching top tubes, other than looks, and I don't even think it looks good.


----------



## skimmo87 (Jan 22, 2014)

*'06 Specialized Hardrock (ht)*

View attachment 865633

FRAME Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, disc only, tig welded, double-butted ORE DT, externally machined head tube, forged disc D/O, w/06 replaceable derailleur hangar 
FORK Marzocchi MZ-3, 100mm, 30mm stanchions, coil/MCU w/ preload adjust 
HEADSET1-1/8" threadless, sealed ball retainer 
STEM Specialized Mobius, alloy, 10 degree rise HANDLEBARS
Alloy, 38mm rise, 6 degree upsweep, 8 degree sweep, 640mm width 
FRONT BRAKEHayes HMX-2 XC, mechanical disc with 6" wave cut rotor 
REAR BRAKEHayes HMX-2 XC, mechanical disc with 6" wave cut rotor 
BRAKE LEVERSHayes HML-1 
FRONT DERAILLEURSRAM 3.0, 34.9mm clamp, top mount, bottom pull 
REAR DERAILLEURSRAM SX-5, 8-speed, mid cage 
SHIFT LEVERSSRAM SX-4 trigger, 8-speed 
CASSETTE SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t 
CRANKSETTruvativ ISO-Flo, Power Spline, alloy, capless bolts 
CHAINRINGS22t/32t heat treated Cro-Mo/42t Cro-Mo 
BOTTOM BRACKET Truvativ Power Spline, 68x113mm, sealed cartridge bearing with double crank stops 
PEDALS Diamondback platforms 
RIMS SUN DitchWitch, double wall, 36h, eyelets 
FRONT HUBJoy-Tech, disc, 36h, ground race double sealed loose ball w/ alloy 
QR REAR HUBJoy-Tech, disc cassette, 36h, ground race double sealed loose ball w/ alloy 
QR SPOKES 2.0mm stainless steel, brass nipples 
FRONT/REAR TIRE Continental Xking 26 X 2.2


----------



## MTBCONTENDER (Jan 24, 2014)

*Heres my Evil Sovereign*

Heres my beauty and really light for how she is built.

king hubs
fox 36talas 100,130,160mm travel
sram x9 group
hope minis
raceface atlas
raceface sixc carbon bar
michelin mtn extreme 2.5's
thomson stem and seatpost


----------



## SanguineSpring (Aug 1, 2013)

MTBCONTENDER said:


> Heres my beauty and really light for how she is built.
> 
> king hubs
> fox 36talas 100,130,160mm travel
> ...


Wow! Good looking bike.

That's seriously the first bike I've sen that has pulled off tires like that. Impressive!

I'm looking forward to joining this thread as I build up my Nimble 9 over the next month or so!


----------



## MTBCONTENDER (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks bro, I pulled it off on my rocky mountain reaper and on a santa cruz chameleon as well, but nothing rides like a steel HT. I'll be posting up my 650 build soon. I was considering it on my evil, but shes pretty much done and handles well.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MTBCONTENDER said:


> Heres my beauty and really light for how she is built.
> 
> king hubs
> fox 36talas 100,130,160mm travel
> ...


That's a cool bike! The website has news from 2009. Did they go out of business?


----------



## MTBCONTENDER (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! You know I'm not entirely sure. I know they came out with their downhill carbon bike between 2012-13 (Evil uprising). But I dont think so, I think they're just too lazy to update their site.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

.....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the Cannon, but the fork and stem reflect a different type of riding.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> I like the Cannon, but the fork and stem reflect a different type of riding.


And that is why I created the "Post Your Hardtail" thread.


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry for the crap picture. Been meaning to post for a while. Got a deal on the frame and spent a few months piecing it together with left overs from the parts bin and donations from buddies. As I upgrade my other bike, better stuff will trickle down to this one. It began as an experiment but it is such a fun bike (and perfect for sloppy winter riding), it has made my upgrading problem worse instead of better...









Chromag Stylus size large
Fox 36 Van RC2
Crossmax SX wheels
DHF front, Hans D rear
Old XT brakes
XT drivetrain 1x10 w/ clutch
Reverb
Random Sunline cockpit/pedals


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a nice bike for just being a spare parts/ donation build. Let's see some more pics of it.


----------



## loc81 (Sep 28, 2011)

*My BFe*

I'm finally getting on here to post my ride after 12 months ha ha!
Being aussie I generally use Rotorburn forums but figured it would be nice to show my pride and joy over here.
This is a cut/paste job of a previous post but will throw in what has changed.

This build came about after many weeks talking with a riding buddy about wanting a fun HT instead of this XC 29r HT business. I spent god knows how many nights online reading up on frames, parts and the way people have specc'd these things.
This started as a "I'll save up for the frame and chip away at the rest over 6 months" type of project but I was hooked and tok a little over a month. Build was a combination of online, LBS and second hand parts which were from a mate and they had only about 30km ride time.

- Wheels are Hope/Stan's flow EX combo.
- X9 rear and X7 shifter. 
*Rear is now a type 2 model.*
- Used my old 32t Widgit but bought black guides for them. 10 speed rear. 
*This was canned early on as it was almost rubbing on the chain stay. I recently tried a Black Spire "narrow/wide" chain ring but was still dropping chains which was pretty disappointing.. I've installed a top guide for now but can see an e13 top & bottom guide going on in the future just so I can have something I can trust.*
- New but cheap-ish seat post. X Tech I think?
*Now have a Reverb installed- love it!*
- Ti rail, WTB laser V saddle.
- 150mm float FiT dropped to 130mm at the moment. As soon as I ordered the green frame I saw these on a forum with custom black with green decals. done.
*I have matching fox forks but my dually has TALAS internals so I had them swapped onto the matching fork. 110/130/150 travel changes this bike to any situation. At 150mm it is stupidly good fun.*
- 720mm Answer carbon AM bar (200g!) and Truvativ AKA 70mm stem.
- XLS cranks and Oh and Elixer 5 brakes.
*Now gone to XT brakes.*
- 2.35 Hans Damph tyres. So used to 2.2s and the like on my other bike- these things are huge!
I think the current weight is 12.4kgs or a little over 27lbs in your money.

I'm coming up to my 12 month anniversary and the poor Pivot Mach 5 STILL hasn't seen single trail with me on it. 
After a few people showed interest, our promoter did a hard tail category at a recent enduro race which involved the local downhill track in one of the timed sections. I was stoked to place 1st on this thing after a few practice runs and some confidence from wearing a bit of protective gear.
I'm heading across the pond to Queenstown, New Zealand in April and will be giving the BFe a workout in the Coronet Peak Enduro- super excited about that!
Thanks for reading and thanks for posting all these nice rigs.


----------



## KhakiBikini (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice bike! And nice to hear about your win! Sounds like a really fun race.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

MTBCONTENDER said:


> Thanks! You know I'm not entirely sure. I know they came out with their downhill carbon bike between 2012-13 (Evil uprising). But I dont think so, I think they're just too lazy to update their site.


the undead was their dwnhill bike, uprising is their 150mm "trail" bike that came out not too long ago that is getting great reviews. the insurgent is supposed to come out soon, i believe it is a 160mm bike.

Evil's website has not been updated since 2009 but they are active in facebook and the owner is really good about returning emails. i heard someone mention that they will update the site soon.

a new sovereign is supposed to come out this year.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

44mm ht pleas eand thank you Evil.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

smmokan said:


> Oops, wrong thread.


I'd say.
Sometimes people post XC hardtails on here, but I think this was the first time someone posted a FS bike on here.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

dgjh


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool cotic, loc81!



loc81 said:


> ...2.35 Hans Damph tyres...


TLR? Snake skin? Do you have any problems when set it up with flows? A am searching for new tyres for tubeless - hans dampf or other schwalbe 2.25..2.4 TLR. (sorry for my English)


----------



## loc81 (Sep 28, 2011)

DarkBenLaden said:


> Cool cotic, loc81!
> 
> TLR? Snake skin? Do you have any problems when set it up with flows? A am searching for new tyres for tubeless - hans dampf or other schwalbe 2.25..2.4 TLR. (sorry for my English)


The Schwalbe's on it are "tubeless ready" as most of their tyres are. They are the best tyre I've used so far but
A) are expensive when not discounted 
B) they wear down and sides wear out super quick on my trails- lots of rough sandstone!
Snakeskin walls are a must for me and a pace-star compound on the rear. They seat very well on the Flow rims. I hope this helps!


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

2014 Kona Honzo
Only changes from stock build are SLX brakes, Raceface Narrow Wide 30t chainring, ODI lock on grips, and pedals. Most fun on a bicycle I've ever had.


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah don't bother with the Hans Dampf, just get an Ardent EXO 2.4 for the front... Better traction, better rolling, better treadwear, better sidewall, $50 at most online stores like Competitivecyclist.com.



DarkBenLaden said:


> Cool cotic, loc81!
> 
> TLR? Snake skin? Do you have any problems when set it up with flows? A am searching for new tyres for tubeless - hans dampf or other schwalbe 2.25..2.4 TLR. (sorry for my English)





loc81 said:


> The Schwalbe's on it are "tubeless ready" as most of their tyres are. They are the best tyre I've used so far but
> A) are expensive when not discounted
> B) they wear down and sides wear out super quick on my trails- lots of rough sandstone!
> Snakeskin walls are a must for me and a pace-star compound on the rear. They seat very well on the Flow rims. I hope this helps!


----------



## tukmol1925 (Feb 5, 2014)

My Rigid Bike

Giant XTC Team Black 17"
Manitou R7 MRD fork 120mm
XT Brakes
Mavic 317 rims - Kenda Tires
Novatec Hubs
Shimano Deore/XT Drivetrain
Weight 10.7Kgs


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

AllMountaineer said:


> Yeah don't bother with the Hans Dampf, just get an Ardent EXO 2.4 for the front... Better traction, better rolling, better treadwear, better sidewall, $50 at most online stores like Competitivecyclist.com.


Yeah dont bother with the Ardent EXO, just get a High Roller 2 2.3/2.4 for the front... Better traction, same rolling, better tread compound (3C), same sidewall, better grip, more money but worth it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Yeah dont bother with the Ardent EXO, just get a High Roller 2 2.3/2.4 for the front... Better traction, same rolling, better tread compound (3C), same sidewall, better grip, more money but worth it.


I don't understand what is so bad about the Hans Dampf. I have 2 Hans Dampfs, and, while the rear sidewalls are kind of worn down by constant impact with roots and rocks, but the rear doesn't look that bad for half a season of riding. The front is new and has maybe 1 mile on it. 
I like the Dampfs, they are grippy, stable, and German (designed). I also like them because the name Hans is the name of several of my ancestors, all named Hans Hansen.
Anyway, great tires, but I agree the sidewalls shouldn't be as soft as they are currently.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never ridden a HD for reference. The most common complaint I hear is just that they dont hold up at all and that performance drops significantly once the knobs start shedding off. 

My post was mainly in reference to the HR2 versus the Ardent.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> I've never ridden a HD for reference. The most common complaint I hear is just that they dont hold up at all and that performance drops significantly once the knobs start shedding off.
> 
> My post was mainly in reference to the HR2 versus the Ardent.


I've heard the same, I've worked with a couple guys who've had bad results as far as tread knobs ripping off and sidewall damage. That said, I've never personally used one, either.

But the name is Hans and they're German, so that counts toward their credibility, right?


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

My Orange Crush... It is a 2010 model but as you can see I try and keep it as clean as possible. I got it second hand when I wanted to get back into riding again. I love the bike as it suits me down to the ground. It is mostly stock apart from the CB Iodine 3 bar, Speedplay frog peddles and some carbon fibre I made for it. I made a rear mech protector, chain stay protector, battery carrier plate for my headlight and my version of a carbon crud catcher. I just want to lose a bit more weight with a new stem and seat post. Possibly later in the year some wider carbon wheels as the Mavic 117 rims just seem narrow and the whole wheel seems a little heavier than it could be. Not sure if I should go twin ring on the front or keep it as it is. I do sometimes use the big ring on down hill open fast sections..


----------



## Deer_Dodger (Jun 15, 2011)

My Stanton Slackline 853.

Just built and still needs brake hoses trimmed a bit.

Currently in commuting set up as I can't afford 2 bikes :-(

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

loc81 said:


> ...They seat very well on the Flow rims. I hope this helps!


Thank you, *loc81*. After 2-3 weeks a pair of similar tyres will come and i'll try to set it up) just 50 euro for set. Yet I try on michelin wild grip'r advanced 2.0 - so hard to mount. set it tubes first.

Sorry, Ardent EXO's are tubeless ready? Love my ardents 2.25 - rolls well, great volume and durability - but not so good grips. true 2.4 may be to large for old manitou minute.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Waltworks based off my old Paradox. But with higher BB; shorter stays and shorter seat tube. Shorter seat tube makes a huge difference in being able to get the seat low enough/out of the way.

2.3" DHR/2.5" DHF on MTX 33's. 413 mm chainstays with mud clearance. The Talas in the picture is getting replaced with a 130 mm Stage.



Steve


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome Waltworks!



Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's mine.
Custom titanium frame with hydroformed down tube. Sent a drawing to a Chinese frame builder and after some adjustments we agreed on that:



Frame : Custom 74° seat angle, 67° head angle, 600mm top tube (effective length)
Fork: Suntour SF8-duro QR20 or something like that
Brakes: Formula The One / Kettle SiCCC rotors
Cranks: Shimano Deore (not the sexiest but it gets the job done)
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
Shifters: Sram X9
Pedals: Time Atac
Stem: Kore 70mm
Handlebar: Sixpack S.A.M. (720mm)
Seatpost: Wodman (31.6mm)
Saddle: Selle Royal Dardo
Headset: Sixpack Loop
Grips: On One
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Wheelset: Fun Works 4 way DH Hubs / Sixpack Kamikaze rims / DTSwiss Alpine III Spokes


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

papanoel said:


> Here's mine.
> Custom titanium frame with hydroformed down tube. Sent a drawing to a Chinese frame builder and after some adjustments we agreed on that:
> 
> Frame : Custom 74° seat angle, 67° head angle, 600mm top tube (effective length)
> ...


Nice looking frame. I like the steeper seat tube angle and the Time pedals. How do the forks go?


----------



## torsp (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

crank1979 said:


> Nice looking frame. I like the steeper seat tube angle and the Time pedals. How do the forks go?


Thanks.
The fork is ok. The rebound setting doesn't seem to have much influence but at least I don't spend time finding the right setup. 
It lacks sensitivity on small bumps though. Clearly not as plush as a RS Lyrik for example.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Waltworks based off my old Paradox. But with higher BB; shorter stays and shorter seat tube. Shorter seat tube makes a huge difference in being able to get the seat low enough/out of the way.
> 
> 2.3" DHR/2.5" DHF on MTX 33's. 413 mm chainstays with mud clearance. The Talas in the picture is getting replaced with a 130 mm Stage.


Damn, even shorter stays than the Paradox. Not sure I'd want much shorter personally, the stays are already as short as any 26" bike I've ridden aside from dirt jumpers. Love that color


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> Damn, even shorter stays than the Paradox. Not sure I'd want much shorter personally, the stays are already as short as any 26" bike I've ridden aside from dirt jumpers. Love that color


Thank you. Picking the color was pucker time. Very happy that it turned out well. I'd love to give a more thorough ride report regarding the short stays; specifically after some actual AM riding but haven't had the chance yet (Talas is back to Fox for service). Can't wait to hit some steep climbs and switchbacks and compare to the Paradox. Pedal strikes, or lack there of, is greatly improved (I'm in rocky AZ).

Steve


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

My recently finished Honzo 
(95% done in the pic tho)


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Here is mine !*


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^^ Troll post? Or noob?


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Please correct if i did something wrong as im new at this. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Detran82 said:


> Please correct if i did something wrong as im new at this. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An "All Mountain" bike has longer travel, shorter chainstays, and a slacker head angle.


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Oops sorry guess i posted in the wrong thread. Sorry about that ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Detran82 said:


> Oops sorry guess i posted in the wrong thread. Sorry about that !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, you're new here and didn't catch the difference. Half of this thread is CannondaleF9 telling people they need to post their bikes elsewhere, anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I say its All Mountain. 44mm head tube lyric fork .. solid build by a good company SE bikes.. 

Its a sweet bike dude!


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> I say its All Mountain. 44mm head tube lyric fork .. solid build by a good company SE bikes..
> 
> Its a sweet bike dude!


That's not a lyrik.... It's an entry level Rock Shox fork with what looks like 100mm of travel. Still is a sweet entry level bike for a new rider though


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> No worries, you're new here and didn't catch the difference. Half of this thread is CannondaleF9 telling people they need to post their bikes elsewhere, anyway. :thumbsup:


Yeah, my Post your Hardtail thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-hardtail-869405.html


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow thanks a lot man. Yea I'm still learning about the mtb world. Lol


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

CannondaleF9 said:


> An "All Mountain" bike has longer travel, shorter chainstays, and a slacker head angle.


Chainstay length has nothing to do with "all mountain" bro.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Where is teh enduro hardtail thread?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bad andy said:


> Where is teh enduro hardtail thread?


You are on the enduro hardtail thread.


----------



## The BIG GT (Feb 19, 2014)

My Cove.

It might not be for much longer if I can find an affordable steel frame / whole bike...









At my age, I need a better climber and something a little more forgiving at the rear end!

:blush:


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Are there any frames like the Cotic bfe but with adjustable dropouts?


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Here's a new one to add to the mix....*

The new Surly Instigator built up with 27.5 wheels. Really liking the way this one came together:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

newagebiker said:


> Are there any frames like the Cotic bfe but with adjustable dropouts?


NS bikes surge has horizontal drop outs.. what do you mean by adjustable??


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Fuglio said:


> NS bikes surge has horizontal drop outs.. what do you mean by adjustable??


27.2 seat tube. and yes, i'm looking at those kinds of dropouts. didn't call them horizontal as i thought that was what most steel dj frames came with, like black markets.


----------



## eastcoastbiker3 (Oct 9, 2012)

This bike is clean!!! Definitely one of my favorites on this page


----------



## Rattattack (Sep 19, 2013)

My vote for All Trail Hardtail BIke PIcture of the year  I'm with the Explosif, as I ride less decents (pretty flat where I am at), so it fits me better. The green on the honzo is nicer. Rocknrideon.


----------



## h20-50 (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally built up my Trans AM. Love this bike! It so much fun to be back on a hardtail!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

h20-50 said:


> View attachment 875405
> View attachment 875407
> View attachment 875408
> 
> Finally built up my Trans AM. Love this bike! It so much fun to be back on a hardtail!


I like the build.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Updated my 650B Yelli Screamy with a 160mm X Fusion Sweep


----------



## h20-50 (Dec 15, 2010)

manbat said:


> Nice build mate, are those grips any better than standard odi ones ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


As with most things bike related it's all up to the individual rider and your style. I like them because they give you a wider base in the chunder, I don't have to grip my bars tightly and can let the bike bounce around and control it with my palms. It's great in corners because I feel like
I can give it a harder push due to how wide they are. I like them on long laid back rides because I don't get arm pump or have to get a pry bar to uncurl my hands from them at the end if the day. What I love about them the most is I have total control of the bike in my palms and it allows me to hold the bars like a golf club, loose yet secure, and it gives that extra bit of base to grab on to for those pucker moments. They aren't for everyone, and it took me a while to get used to them but I could never go back. I ride hard and aggressive, my trails are mostly XC with chunky rocks and several creek crossing that are solid rocks. We have big hits, gaps, hucks and techy trails. Nothing rampage like or whistler like but average riders wouldn't try it so to speak. They are worth a try, can be had for $23 on eBay. It's worth a shot, worst thing that could happen is they aren't for you and you're only out $23. That's not bad for our hobby IMHO!


----------



## loc81 (Sep 28, 2011)

h20-50 said:


> As with most things bike related it's all up to the individual rider and your style.


I grabbed a set of these (Blackspire I think?) grips when I was easing my way into the bike after a broken bone in my hand and they worked a treat. Just a little more area to work with, without sacrificing much maneuverability like those ergo touring grips would. 
I must admit though, that angle you have them on looks crazy!


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

Updated with Shimano Ice Tech rotors.
A dropper post will be the bike last upgrade.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tkh89 said:


> Updated with Shimano Ice Tech rotors.
> A dropper post will be the bike last upgrade.


That is one nice Santa Cruz Chameleon!


----------



## zulki_fly (Jun 26, 2013)

All these hardtails AM sure do make me drooling..
looking to post mine soon enough..


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

How much is the K5 Blazer being sold for?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

catch22 said:


> The new Surly Instigator built up with 27.5 wheels. Really liking the way this one came together:
> View attachment 874411


How much for the K5?


----------



## zulki_fly (Jun 26, 2013)

*TransAM*








My 26' TransAM XT-XTR grouppo, FlowEX+Hope Pro II evo wheel, Highroller II Exo 2.4, Fatbar 750mm, RS Sektor RL dual position coil front..
Been a year abused and whipped around the woods around Indonesia..:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb'rRon (Jan 29, 2014)

*2013 Yelli Screamy Build*

Finally Finished!!
-Frame:Large Yelli Screamy, Ano Blue 
-Wheelset: Stans notubes FlowEX 29's, laced to Hope Pro Evo II's. Wrapped in Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4's
-Crank: Raceface Evolve, 175mm, 32T ring
-Fork: FOX F29 34 Float w/ CTD, 140mm
-Stem: Renthal Duo Stem 50mm
-Bars: Renthal Fatbar 780mm
-Renthal Lock-On's, Kevlar compound
-Brakes: Shimano XTR M988 Ice-Tech Trails's
-Rotors: Shimano RT-86 Ice-Tech's, Front 203mm, Rear 180mm
-Shifter: Shimano Saint SL-M820 10spd
-Derailleur: Shimano Saint M820, Shadow+ 
-Saddle: Raceface Aeffect, Blue
-Seat Post: Raceface Ride
-Pedals Shimano spd PD-M530
-Hope rear skewer, and Hope seat post clamp


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

not mine but it belongs to the 2008 24hr world champion Cameron Chambers


----------



## h20-50 (Dec 15, 2010)

loc81 said:


> I grabbed a set of these (Blackspire I think?) grips when I was easing my way into the bike after a broken bone in my hand and they worked a treat. Just a little more area to work with, without sacrificing much maneuverability like those ergo touring grips would.
> I must admit though, that angle you have them on looks crazy!


I come from a BMX background so I stand when I ride, rarely do I ever sit.


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's mine on a very tight budget...but you can't stop that


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice one Matood! I've got a Ragley Blue Pig I'm building up with some parts from an old XC bike swapped over until I can afford new (or new to me) parts on it. Once I get a non 3x crankset on it, I'll post it up here.


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

MrMentallo said:


> Nice one Matood! I've got a Ragley Blue Pig I'm building up with some parts from an old XC bike swapped over until I can afford new (or new to me) parts on it. Once I get a non 3x crankset on it, I'll post it up here.


Thanks a lot, will make some changes (stem, brakes, seat,...) but first i'll be riding as much as I can ;-)

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Rogue426 said:


> How much for the K5?


As much as I would like to claim it as my own it's not. Don't think much could be salvaged either, it sits on the property for our local fire training center and I've seen it on fire more times than I care to remember.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Build complete. Cotic BFe


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Small frame


----------



## zulki_fly (Jun 26, 2013)

climbingcragrat said:


> Small frame


Woooowww...
That's one beauty BFe you got there climbingcragrat
Cant find Cotic product here in Indonesia, so i ended up with Transition TransAM. Not a regret though..


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

climbingcragrat said:


> Small frame


:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster::thumbsup:


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

climbingcragrat said:


> Small frame


Now you have that kick ass bike, you need to update your signature in this forum. Your stolen bike has been replaced and your '94 Cannondale F900 is no longer alone. Happy trails, Philip!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

*Transition TransAm 27.5*

















Edit: Build info in post #39.

http://forums.mtbr.com/transition-bikes/anyone-ride-new-27-5-trans-am-893025-2.html


----------



## iainmac (Feb 4, 2014)

*My Evil Sovereign*


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

iainmac said:


> View attachment 881033
> 
> View attachment 881034


Stunning! Great build but you should've kept the pink decals


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

A nice day here but not able to get out to ride.. So it was cleaning time.. I good strip down and clean. I also did a little more fine tuning to make the bike feel a little better.. The previous owner pushed the seat all the way back in the post and the short top tube do make the front want to loop when things get a little steep. So swapped the short 60mm stem for a longer 90mm Crank Bros one. I pushed the seat forward to about mid point too. Just hoping it will help keep the front a little more planted and still be fun down hill too. 
I also fitted a new Conti X King 2.4 front tyre to go with the Conti Mountain King II 2.4 in the rear. Hope this is a good combination for the coming summer months....


----------



## iainmac (Feb 4, 2014)

DimitrisCSD said:


> Stunning! Great build but you should've kept the pink decals


Frame is second hand, had no choice unfortunately!


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

morepower said:


> I also fitted a new Conti X King 2.4 front tyre to go with the Conti Mountain King II 2.4 in the rear. Hope this is a good combination for the coming summer months....


Looks good! Though would it make sense to put the faster rolling tire in the rear and the grippier tire up front?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> Looks good! Though would it make sense to put the faster rolling tire in the rear and the grippier tire up front?


I agree mountain king front X king rear


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

I thought that the Mountain King II in the rear would be better where I get to ride with sand and help as the tyre has more of a paddle nature than the X King which looks as though it would offer more front end grip on faster descents and where the front gets pushed into corners...


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

*This little piggy...*

Lots of great bikes and inspiration that lead me to build my own...

Heres my first build, almost done just waiting on some minor things. Its a 16" Piglet2, SLX brakes, SLX crankset, saint shifter 1x10, Marz 55CR lowered to 150mm, 2.4" Trail king on Hope/Flows... Still need Zee rear derail, and brake disks, chain, and some other stuff.

I was a little worried about the bottom bracket being a little high with the 150mm, but to my surprise its not bad!

Soo stoked to ride it!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Sun bikes ATLAS. Solid all mountain build to take on all challenges thos thing is a tank.

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0331141859b.jpg border=0 alt=>

All terrain beast mode

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0331141809a.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok first im new to mtb so pls forgive any stupid comments or questions that i may and probably will ask first my bike is a 2010 trek 6500 all stock for now i have only been riding for a short time less then a month ive already torn up a box bike a ironhorse 5.1 any tips and knowledge would be great first question is what kind of tire set up should i run width and brands would be nice it has 2.2 on it now can i fit a 2.4


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

You should think about starting a new thread instead of asking questions in the middle of an unrelated picture thread. Plus punctuation and proper sentence structure is your friend. Yes you can run a 2.4. Don't be afraid to ask your local bike shop questions. That's why they are there. If you are new to the sport and if your bike is in working condition, I would concentrate more on building your skill set before upgrading parts. If you have a blinged out bike that you can't ride, that doesn't do any good at all.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*SC Chameleon*

Here is my baby. Just updated her to a 1x10. Waiting on some new SLX brakes and a Hope 40T-Rex expander sprocket. Loads of fun.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

From today's ride:









20" 456 Evo2 Raw
150mm Sektor DPC
Flow EX's laced to Hope Pro2 Evos, 2.4 Chunky Monkey tires set up tubeless
SLX Brakes
X.9 Shifter, X.7 short cage derailleur with a super slick inner tube chainstay protector
1x9 with Race Face Ride cranks with 30t Raceface Narrow Wide
Truvativ Boobar 740mm
On One Hotbox 50mm stem
Lizard Skins Peaty Grips, with a special touch from Cutters
Easton EA70 seatpost, beat up Specialized saddle

Took her up a local trail and then hit a downhill trail on the way down. Ton of fun and managed to sneak in a ride before the rain.

Also upgraded to SLX brakes after BRAKING the MT-2's. Luckily it was just the back plate and mounting screws, but, perhaps because I could never bleed them properly, the levers always felt different. The back was a short stiff pull with not much dead travel and the front had a ton of travel. It just felt a little wonky and I found a deal on the SLX's. Super easy to bleed and even in the break-in period, I'm a big fan on their modulation and stopping power. And the levers feel great to me so I'm happy.

Next on the list is a dropper post, wider bars, and a 180mm rotor up front, because, why not? And I have an old Tektro rotor paired with a Magura rotor and it's bugging me . Lol when will the madness end?!


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

CarolinaPanthers, it never ends. I just finished up a build on a Ragley Blue Pig and am already making a wishlist for upgrades.

Here's a pic in the obligatory "spring is here" Texas Bluebonnets.










2014 Ragley Blue Pig
Sektor RL 150mm fork
Sun Ringle Black Flag Comp rims
Specialized Ground Control 2.3 up front, Speccy Purgatory 2.2 out back
SLX brakes
Raceface Evolve 30t NW crankset
Austin Fabrications bash guard (look them up. they do GoPro mounts too)
sram 9 speed cassette(wishlist upgrade #1)
XT derailleur (#2, has to be a 10 speed for when I upgrade the cassette. Upgrade the damned shifter too dumbass.)
KS190r dropper post
Nukeproof Warhead headset and 60mm stem
Truvative Stylo 680mm bars (Upgrade #3, I'd like to move up to a 720mm to see if I can make it through a few tree gates at my local trails)
Forte flat pedals
Super V seat


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

*sorry English professor*



MrMentallo said:


> You should think about starting a new thread instead of asking questions in the middle of an unrelated picture thread. Plus punctuation and proper sentence structure is your friend. Yes you can run a 2.4. Don't be afraid to ask your local bike shop questions. That's why they are there. If you are new to the sport and if your bike is in working condition, I would concentrate more on building your skill set before upgrading parts. If you have a blinged out bike that you can't ride, that doesn't do any good at all.


well if i wasnt doing this from a phone i might consider punctuation and stuff but its kinda a pain to do it from a phone second i thought this was a HARDTAIL discussion i thought my question was ok third if i had a local bike shop i would go ask but the closest one to me is about an hr away and since i also work 84hrs a week its nice to be able to ask nice people on here but thanks for the answer sry if i disturbed ur day

PS here is my bike


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

*My On One 456 EVO I*




















Here is my 18" 456 Evo, complete with 35mm el guapo corto stem and 760mm wide bars...amazing control on the DH, a bit of getting used to on the climbs.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Another 456 here, of the Summer Season variety... its been posted here before, but I recently put some new handlebars on it so what the heck...

- 14" frame
- Hope/Flows
- Gravity Dropper
- Sektor
- Renthal
- SLX drivetrain 
- BB7's
- etc...


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

sick colour, how do you find the 14" size fit? I am thinking about getting the EvoII but dropping it to 16" in size because the 18" feels a bit large for me, I am 5'11" but want something more flickable. The ETT on the 16" at 592mm seems perfect for my size, the only thing that worries me is the short seat tube as I have a long inseam at 34" and relatively normal or short torso, so I feel a bit stretched on the bike, that is why i opted for the 35mm stem.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

jamesd1980 said:


> well if i wasnt doing this from a phone i might consider punctuation and stuff but its kinda a pain to do it from a phone second i thought this was a HARDTAIL discussion i thought my question was ok third if i had a local bike shop i would go ask but the closest one to me is about an hr away and since i also work 84hrs a week its nice to be able to ask nice people on here but thanks for the answer sry if i disturbed ur day
> 
> PS here is my bike
> View attachment 882480


This is an ALL MOUNTAIN HARDTAIL discussion. We will forgive you because you are a newbie. You have a pretty entry level cross country hardtail. Yes you should start a new thread specific to questions you have. The intent of this thread is to just show off pics. FYI, some of the basic differences between all mountain and xc are frame geometry (slacker headtube angles for better control descending) and suspension travel (absorb bigger hits; many set 140mm as the starting point for all mountain tho these days the line is blurred a bit more). Xc bikes are more about moving fast over dirt trails and maneuverability on twisty single track

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> This is an ALL MOUNTAIN HARDTAIL discussion. We will forgive you because you are a newbie. You have a pretty entry level cross country hardtail. Yes you should start a new thread specific to questions you have. The intent of this thread is to just show off pics. FYI, some of the basic differences between all mountain and xc are frame geometry (slacker headtube angles for better control descending) and suspension travel (absorb bigger hits; many set 140mm as the starting point for all mountain tho these days the line is blurred a bit more). Xc bikes are more about moving fast over dirt trails and maneuverability on twisty single track. Your bike is a good bike to build your skills on but if you are thinking that you want something truly all mountain it probably isn't worth upgrading this one. You should save the money for another bike. If you were to upgrade this bike the upgrades should be geared towards lightening it up by way of lighter tubeless wheels, lighter fork with better damping, lighter drive train components. Regarding your fork, I think you currently have 100mm travel on there now. You could go up to 120mm of travel without risking damage to the headtube (and your health and well being!). Again, I would just build your skills on this bike and not upgrade. 26" wheels are pretty much dead for xc bikes now so you would be upgrading an outdated platform.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

*My previous builds*

2013 Dartmoor Hornet 16inch and a 2013 Ragley Blue Pig. Working on a 2014 Commencal Meta HT and will post when finished.


----------



## petpol9 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Απ: The All Mountain Hardtail Thread. Post up yours.*



neeeko said:


> 2013 Dartmoor Hornet 16inch and a 2013 Ragley Blue Pig. Working on a 2014 Commencal Meta HT and will post when finished.


What you like more?

Send from my tapatalk using phone


----------



## plstrns (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## zulki_fly (Jun 26, 2013)

Got few more pics..
Still keep the 2x drivetrain for climbing steep fire road ini here..


----------



## Mike.Roberts12 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Ragley*

One from your neighbors across the pond


----------



## MrOscar (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Not a "All Mountain" back drop, but whatever!!


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

The all mountain garage door. Knarly.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Not a "All Mountain" back drop, but whatever!!


don't worry no-one actually posts pics of themselves riding there's another thread for that that


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jon,

Very interesting saddle...where's that from.

Byw, nice contrast colour..


----------



## T4R0*K4RD (Apr 5, 2014)

Kona Taro 2014(L)
(completely stock at the moment)
I absolutely love my new whip. This thing is a monster. The cockpit and geometry make the Taro an absolute joy to ride. The stock Maxxis Ardent tires grip the trail like crazy while the 130mm Rockshox Sektor Gold fork absorb the gnarliest terrain with ease. The cons are few, but first off, I will be replacing the useless, plastic WellGo pedals with Black-Ops torque-lite pedals, which are bada$$ by the way. I will also (in the near future) replace the crankset and chainring. I am almost positive I will go with RF 30t N/W. As far as the crank goes, would the RF N/W be compatible with a Shimano XT ? Should I stick with Raceface for the whole drivetrain? What are some good options? Thanks in advance for your time.Probably some noob questions, but that's why I'm here..to learn.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

T4R0*K4RD said:


> Kona Taro 2014(L)
> (completely stock at the moment)
> I absolutely love my new whip. This thing is a monster. The cockpit and geometry make the Taro an absolute joy to ride. The stock Maxxis Ardent tires grip the trail like crazy while the 130mm Rockshox Sektor Gold fork absorb the gnarliest terrain with ease. The cons are few, but first off, I will be replacing the useless, plastic WellGo pedals with Black-Ops torque-lite pedals, which are bada$$ by the way. I will also (in the near future) replace the crankset and chainring. I am almost positive I will go with RF 30t N/W. As far as the crank goes, would the RF N/W be compatible with a Shimano XT ? Should I stick with Raceface for the whole drivetrain? What are some good options? Thanks in advance for your time.Probably some noob questions, but that's why I'm here..to learn.
> View attachment 886575


With the XT crank you can replace the chainrings to a Narrow-Wide. You might also want to buy a bash-ring (also Raceface) to fill the gap of the outer ring you will remove. Make sure you buy the 2x XT chainring.


----------



## electro992 (Feb 17, 2014)

123


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here is my baby. Just updated her to a 1x10. Waiting on some new SLX brakes and a Hope 40T-Rex expander sprocket. Loads of fun.
> 
> View attachment 881910


Is that a chameleon?



dustyduke22 said:


> Here is my baby. Just updated her to a 1x10. Waiting on some new SLX brakes and a Hope 40T-Rex expander sprocket. Loads of fun.
> 
> View attachment 881910


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

El Cheap0 said:


> Is that a chameleon?


Yessir. Best hardtail I have owned to date.


----------



## T4R0*K4RD (Apr 5, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> With the XT crank you can replace the chainrings to a Narrow-Wide. You might also want to buy a bash-ring (also Raceface) to fill the gap of the outer ring you will remove. Make sure you buy the 2x XT chainring.


Thanks. After some research, I'm thinking of going with the RF Evolve crankset which comes with the N/W 30t for around $175. That way I can lose the chain guard and keep a cleaner look with no bash guard either. I'm hoping I can do this without buying a new rear derailleur which, from what I've read, I think I will be ok..?.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

T4R0*K4RD said:


> Thanks. After some research, I'm thinking of going with the RF Evolve crankset which comes with the N/W 30t for around $175. That way I can lose the chain guard and keep a cleaner look with no bash guard either. I'm hoping I can do this without buying a new rear derailleur which, from what I've read, I think I will be ok..?.


You are going to want either a clutched derailleur or a bash guard. The NW ring is good at keeping the chain on but not the best at it.

EDIT: The Taro comes with a clutched rear derailleur. It should be fine with a NW ring and no bash ring.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

T4R0*K4RD said:


> Thanks. After some research, I'm thinking of going with the RF Evolve crankset which comes with the N/W 30t for around $175. That way I can lose the chain guard and keep a cleaner look with no bash guard either. I'm hoping I can do this without buying a new rear derailleur which, from what I've read, I think I will be ok..?.


I just bought a XT double crankset for $170 from chainreaction. Had the RF n/w already, and only lost the chain once in a few months, all without the clutch derailleur. Still bought the SLX clutch mech a week ago anyway. Old one was an LX from 2002.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> Looks good! Though would it make sense to put the faster rolling tire in the rear and the grippier tire up front?





smilinsteve said:


> I agree mountain king front X king rear


I found the X King on the front and Mountain King on the rear works very very well... From the Sherwood Forest trail center to a ride up in the Lake District which was a lot of climbing and some fast loose down hill sections I had no problems. 30mph + down hills with lots of braking from high speeds and the climbs were all fine. I have to say it feels a lot better than the previous Mountain King front and rear. No scrubbing in corners and can actually push the front quite hard mid corner now.

Here is the route and trail I rode this week.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, more power to ya! 

Lame pun out of the way, I'm glad to here it worked out! Just goes to show you know your trails and what tires to use better than a couple people sitting behind computer screen. Enjoy the new rubber!


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Frame: Jamis Exile Comp
Fork: Manitou Tower Pro 120mm
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail w/ 180mm rotor front
Hayes Stroker Gram w/160mm rotor rear 
Headset: FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS
Wheels: WTB Frequency i23 team w/ Sram X9 hub
Tires: Intense System 4 XC 2.25x29er
Drive Train: Shimano XT Shadow Plus RD, XTR FD, XT shifters, chain cassette. 
Crankset: RaceFace Turbine 2x 
Stem: Answer Rove AM 70mm
Handlebar: TruVativ Hussefelt 700mm 20mm rise
Pedals: Wellgo WAM D-10
Saddle and Seatpost: Stock Jamis








Think she may qualify but on the wimpier end, I'd say she's more of a rugged trail bike.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Great lookin Jamis, how do you like the Hayes that you have on it?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Literally just finished building it and the snow has barely melted where I am....they were cheap! I'll report back after they're properly broken in and ridden some more.


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

2010 TransAm L
'10 Pike Uturn coil 140mm
24/36/Bash
Rev 28 wheels
X9/X7 drivetrain

If I'm ever unsure which bike to ride, I just grab this one. It just loves getting thrashed.


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

My new Commencal Meta build. Rides exceptionally well!


----------



## h20-50 (Dec 15, 2010)

neeeko said:


> My new Commencal Meta build. Rides exceptionally well!
> 
> View attachment 888538
> View attachment 888539


Love it!! I thought about this frame instead of my trans am. Out of curiosity why Alu over the chromo?


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks! I barely got my hands on this one let alone a cromo lol. I've had cromo frames before and I honestly do love the feel of this frame just the same. Maybe geo I don't know.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

What's wrong with this thread? I can't get past page 25...


----------



## tobin709 (May 5, 2014)

Just bought this second hand haven't biked in about 7 years first real mountain bike

Dmr sidekick 
Mrz Z150 fork
Cromag fubars on Thompson stem FSA headset 
Mavic317s on formula hubs kenda kwick tires
3 pc I'm guessing generic cracks with blackspire sprocket
Primo meat tenderizer pedals 
Avid front and back disc 
1664 seat 
Paid 275 I think I got a pretty good deal


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am doing my first AM build, but im not sure on frame geometry. Will the giant XTC or ATX work. I can get them off of ebay for under $350, or is there another frame that would be better.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

jamesd1980 said:


> I am doing my first AM build, but im not sure on frame geometry. Will the giant XTC or ATX work. I can get them off of ebay for under $350, or is there another frame that would be better.


Not really. Those are xc frames. They can be used with 120mm forks max. If you want am AM bike I think you would like more than that. Cheapest ones, that are good too are On One 4565b and Evo 2.

I'm going to get one of them, but I'm not sure which one. I could save money on 26er stuff, but the only fork with 1.1/8" steerer is the RS Sektor Dual Position Coil. I don't know if it worth paying more for the 27.5 air option. If anyone have experience with the coil fork I'm all ears. I only weigh ~140 so coil may be not for me..


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesd1980 said:


> I am doing my first AM build, but im not sure on frame geometry. Will the giant XTC or ATX work. I can get them off of ebay for under $350, or is there another frame that would be better.


you can get a proper all mountain bike from on one for about the same price. planet x is the web site. all mountain hardtails are fun when you build em right.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

trailrider24 said:


> I'm going to get one of them, but I'm not sure which one. I could save money on 26er stuff, but the only fork with 1.1/8" steerer is the RS Sektor Dual Position Coil. I don't know if it worth paying more for the 27.5 air option. If anyone have experience with the coil fork I'm all ears. I only weigh ~140 so coil may be not for me..


I'm just about finished with my 456 evo II build. I'm about your weight but i got lucky and found a Revelation Dual Air for a really good deal. Since I can only give credit to the overall build quality delivery of the On One having not ridden it yet, i'll say that i am extremely happy with it, especially given the price. Pretty excited since its my first build.

stoke pics (seat is off my wifes bike, still need derailleurs and shifters)


----------



## midnightbeast (Apr 29, 2014)

*2010 Specialized Rockhopper*


1X8 Setup for drive-train w/ Hope bash guard
DMR Vault pedals
Avid BB7 upgrade, 180 f, 160 r
Kona Unit Seat, haha
Bell with a kitten
Cyclometer only used for time


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, i really like the evo 456 carbon. The black and orange. has anyone used it for a build, how was it.

Edit: also i am kind of a trek fan i have a 6500 now and was curious what models of trek are considered AM


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Built her up last week.
ROS9 (medium)/ 140mm RS Revelation
XT Drivetrain/ 32t RF nw/ brakeset/ saint pedals
Hope hubs/ Flow rims/ Hans Dampf 2.35s
Thomson x4 50mm stem/ carbon bar


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> I'm just about finished with my 456 evo II build. I'm about your weight but i got lucky and found a Revelation Dual Air for a really good deal. Since I can only give credit to the overall build quality delivery of the On One having not ridden it yet, i'll say that i am extremely happy with it, especially given the price. Pretty excited since its my first build.
> 
> stoke pics (seat is off my wifes bike, still need derailleurs and shifters)


Looks good! I hope I will find a similar deal, but until then my first option is 45650b with Sektor Airs. I can't understand why rockshox doesn't make a sektor with straight steerer, but they do make 150mm Revs with 9mm axle. WTF?!

If you look for a reliable derailleur and shifters I can recommend SLX Shadow+ derailleur and XT shifters. If they are properly adjusted they are flawless.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

toingtoing said:


> Built her up last week.
> ROS9 (medium)/ 140mm RS Revelation
> XT Drivetrain/ 32t RF nw/ brakeset/ saint pedals
> Hope hubs/ Flow rims/ Hans Dampf 2.35s
> ...


Nice build!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Recently resurrected and making fire roads fun again.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

CarolinaPanthers said:


> Hey, more power to ya!
> 
> Lame pun out of the way, I'm glad to here it worked out! Just goes to show you know your trails and what tires to use better than a couple people sitting behind computer screen. Enjoy the new rubber!


Cheers..... The tyres seem to be really good together... I did a trail centre last weekend too and I really am happy with the Continental's. Mountain King on the rear and the X King (both 2.4's) on the front seems to be a sweet set up for me. I am not the fittest rider ( I am actually unfit in my eyes) but on the faster flowing sections and down hill sections when I needed front end grip I had it in spades... I made up so much time on the down hill sections on the hard pack that is was almost funny reeling people in so fast... Once I past them gapping them on the faster sections made up for my lack of speed up hill... lol

The 203 mm Shimano ice tech discs have made a great difference too. No more squealing and enough power with zero brake fade too.


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, first i want to thank all of u for the help. I have decided to go with the on-one, but before i order it i was wanting to know if yall could look up Big Cedar wilderness on YouTube. This is where i will be riding the AM bike i build. There is a lot og man made stuff here was just curious if this is to much for an AM bike before i drop the cash. Im just not sure if the am being a ht will hold up or should i go with a full squish. Once again thanks for all the help and advice . 
(RIDE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT)


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

Easy least. The 456 won't have any troubles there.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

djr8505 said:


> Easy least. The 456 won't have any troubles there.
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


Ok good, i just dont wanna land a jump flat and crack the frame that would not be fun here is the actual clip of some of the jumps and stuff


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

toingtoing said:


> Built her up last week.
> ROS9 (medium)/ 140mm RS Revelation
> XT Drivetrain/ 32t RF nw/ brakeset/ saint pedals
> Hope hubs/ Flow rims/ Hans Dampf 2.35s
> ...


This thing is prettttttty. I really like it.

Looks like almost the same build as my custom Honzo too.


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

I got this last month.
Full SLX build, Pike, Flows on hopes. Pretty damn solid ride. Really awesome

Some photos on a ride


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

*Bagger 288*


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

wpuk said:


> View attachment 892099
> 
> 
> View attachment 892100
> ...


These dont look all that diff geometry from my 6500 all the others i can see a huge diff


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Finally got a new drivetrain. Replaced the 2001 LX derailleur with a clutch SLX and got an XT crankset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## ljschnel (Oct 28, 2004)

Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

jamesd1980 said:


> These dont look all that diff geometry from my 6500 all the others i can see a huge diff


Unless your running your 6500 with an angle set I would imagine my Bagger is a fair degree slacker than the 6500

Bit of a quality of life issue as well, the 6500 looks to have a higher standover height frame for frame.


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

wpuk said:


> Unless your running your 6500 with an angle set I would imagine my Bagger is a fair degree slacker than the 6500
> 
> Bit of a quality of life issue as well, the 6500 looks to have a higher standover height frame for frame.
> 
> View attachment 892266


No disrespect intended. im still real new to the mtb stuff, and was referring to the rear of the bike. What is this angle set you are talking about is there something i can buy to make my trek 6500 more AM


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

Honestly no offence taken, was just replying. tbh, if I could change one thing about the frame (in an ideal world) Id have one with ~10mm less on chainstay length.

The below link is for a 44 headset, but Im almost positive there was a chap on the Turner forums making 1 1/8 angle sets a couple of years back. Have a search on this site, ive seen discussions about it in a few different threads.

AngleSet

pre-edit (edit)

Found the blokes thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/5-spot-~67-deg-hta-maybe-bit-less-672117.html

and an other thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/1-1-8-angleset-687220.html

Searching for Sarr G7's thread on this site may get a load more threads chatting about it.


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

And im far from a guru either just in case someone chips in e-arguing

for what its worth, the Bagger (2nd hand of ebay) was very nearly a brand new 45650B (frame) run with 26" wheels for nice low centre of gravity and an "AM" headangle


I got the Bagger for equal parts geo + aesthetics


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

My Maxlight XC 130 frame cracked after only 8 months (bought it second hand), liked it so much I tried to find a new one unfortunately its no longer available so moved all the bits and pieces to a 456 EVO 2 steel one...hope this one lasts longer:


----------



## Hootbmx (Feb 20, 2012)

*Krampus w Fox 34*









Krampus with Fox 34 140mm, short 35mm stem and wide 780mm bars...so much fun!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hootbmx said:


> View attachment 893490
> 
> 
> Krampus with Fox 34 140mm, short 35mm stem and wide 780mm bars...so much fun!


That is a sick bike!!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

That is an awesome Krampus! I'm drooling!


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

Hootbmx said:


> View attachment 893490
> 
> 
> Krampus with Fox 34 140mm, short 35mm stem and wide 780mm bars...so much fun!


How much clearance do you have on the fork? Any chance of a pick?

BTW It looks fine awesome


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got the bike set up, first "AM" oriented bike...pretty excited!

16" On One 456 Evo II
RS Revelation 150 Team Dual Air
$50 Sun Rhyno Lite wheels, 2.4 Conti Mountain King front, 2.2 X-King rear
Spank Spoon Bar (20mm rise)
Tektro Auriga Pro brakes
mix of Deore/xt shifters & derailleurs (all for $30 with a saddle!)
Saint Pedals
other things


----------



## babyz (Apr 17, 2014)

Chromag Samurai, bought the frame used and refinished it. Now has a KS LEV post, but otherwise this is the build.


----------



## Vitreouschain (May 18, 2014)

My first proper AM hardtail bike build and am pretty pleased with it!









18" Dartmoor Primal 26"
Rockshox Sektor RL Solo Air 150mm
Easton EA70 XCT 26" Wheelset
Schwable Nobby Nic 2.35 front, 2.25 rear Tubeless
Sram X9 Type 2 rear derailleur
Sram X9 10spd trigger shifter
11t- 36t cassette
Race face Narrow Wide 36t chainring
Shimano Zee 175mm
Shimano DX pedals
Avid BB7 disc brakes with 160 rear and 180 front
Avid brake levers
Koryak 400mm seatpost
Charge Spoon seat
Full on 750mm handlebar
Truvativ 60mm stem
Token red lock on grips
KNC intergrated headset

What do think of it?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I fitted the 10 speed stuff I had lying around and went 1x10 after running 2x9 for a while.


----------



## Seth__D (Nov 21, 2012)

a few good looking bikes.


----------



## Joshhh (Jan 4, 2014)

\

Another on one!


----------



## tristanbikes (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post so sorry if I did something wrong and go ahead and tell me .

Im 14 and my friends and I just started getting into mountain biking. I currently am riding a 20' BMX bike on some sirt jumps by my house and my friends are fiding some magna excitor bikes, which I know are crap and so do they but they got them at 8 so . I am about 5'0 tall and was wondering what a good mountain bike is for all-mountain because I dont want to do that much XC but downhill is way above my head (and pricerange). I have around 800 dollars savings that I can spend but I am afraid that I will make a misguided buy sand then Ill have no money and no bike, I tried out a 26 inch wheel bike with a 13 inch frame and it felt good, but it was my other friendswho got t acouple years ago. Does anyone know of and good companies or good bikes in this area? Also, would a 24 inch kids bike do me more good or not? Thanks 

Tristan


----------



## tristanbikes (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post so sorry if I did something wrong and go ahead and tell me .

Im 14 and my friends and I just started getting into mountain biking. I currently am riding a 20' BMX bike on some sirt jumps by my house and my friends are fiding some magna excitor bikes, which I know are crap and so do they but they got them at 8 so . I am about 5'0 tall and was wondering what a good mountain bike is for all-mountain because I dont want to do that much XC but downhill is way above my head (and pricerange). I have around 800 dollars savings that I can spend but I am afraid that I will make a misguided buy sand then Ill have no money and no bike, I tried out a 26 inch wheel bike with a 13 inch frame and it felt good, but it was my other friendswho got t acouple years ago. Does anyone know of and good companies or good bikes in this area? Also, would a 24 inch kids bike do me more good or not? Thanks 

Tristan


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Tristan, chances are you're about to hit a growth spurt so I would definitely go for a 26 incher...don't be afraid if it's a a little big you will grow into it.

Jenson USA has some jamis Komodos that are a great deal and would be the perfect bike for what your looking for...only problem is they only have them in 1 size and it's a medium...if you can find a local shop that sells jamis bikes and go test one out.

I have had a couple jamis' and they are awesome bikes for the money. 
Here's the link Jamis Komodo Mountain Bike 2012 > Complete Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop - Mobile


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Also I think the komodo is actually a size small...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

A Honzo bought as an experiment with larger wheels, geometry and ride from home vs carry bike on car.

I've been using it riding with my kids who are limited to hard tails and bikes that weigh a lot relative to their body weight.

Slight modifications with tubeless, narrow/wide 30t, dropper and an old seat I like. So far I get why these bikes are popular or exist if not popular. Also one of the first 29r bikes of any type I've enjoyed riding.


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> A Honzo bought as an experiment with larger wheels, geometry and ride from home vs carry bike on car.
> 
> I've been using it riding with my kids who are limited to hard tails and bikes that weigh a lot relative to their body weight.
> 
> Slight modifications with tubless, narrow/wide 30t, dropper and an old seat I like. So far I get why these bikes are popular or exist if not popular. Also one of the first 29r bikes of any type I've enjoyed riding.


Sweet bike. Love mine.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My friends bike, the frame is a Zero. 

I want to find a great 650b AM hard tail frame for myself.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll play, here's my On One 456 Carbon Evo


----------



## matty.d. (Dec 21, 2013)

Gravity point 4 with the rocshoc turned up to 120 mm. Been a great set up so far.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

bad andy said:


> I'll play, here's my On One 456 Carbon Evo
> 
> View attachment 898076


Wow, let's see some more of that one.


----------



## therhinojenson (Apr 27, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been on this website.

Here is my Trans Am


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

SDKmann said:


> Wow, let's see some more of that one.


ok, here ya go...


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Found some old photo's

A rare sight, not all the hardtails could get on the bus.
Dragon Downhill race at Cwm Carn south Wales UK 2008


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Pre race scouting trip 

I found a Norco parked up, so parked the Blender next to it.

Top of Fort William world cup track, the Norco was just there for a playday, i was checking out the track as i had entered the 2008 No Fuss Events 6hour DH Endurance race on the WC track........ the event organiser's had a meeting to decide if hardtails could run because 2 of us had checked in advance to get clearance 

It was a shock to many riders on race day, and the day was eventfull, Steve Larkin put himself in an ambulance and had to argue with the medics to be let out and back on track, i had dicky tyres that kept pulling off the rim and had to run with bike over the finish line 3 times.

6 hours to bang out as many laps as possible, the first bike broke on lap one, the winner made 18laps, think i made 9 and Larkin made 10 as we both lasted 6 hours they made a special award and we had a podium, a lot of racers who bailed out/retired where blown away that steel hardtails beat them


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

At the end of the scouting day i saw the Norco and it's pilot in the carpark.
Mech ripping is very common at Fort William, along with frame snapping and fork snapping, and wheels don't last long for some


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Photo bomb 

My Blender and Steves Dialled Alpine enjoying the easy way up.

Steve just below the deer fence crossing.

One of my tyre problems..... turned out to be defective tyres....all of the ones i had....

Podium for being mental and racing hardtails on a not so nice world cup track.

It's world cup weekend up there at the moment


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

bad andy said:


> ok, here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 898956
> 
> ...


Very nicely done. I been waiting to see one of these built up.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*New Mexico spec*









Edit: sorry for washed out image; can't take a good picture with my phone apparently.


----------



## MKQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Frame: On-One 456 Evo2 18"
Fork: RockShox Sektor RL Gold Dual Position Coil 150mm/120mm
Brakes: Shimano XT M785,180mm/160mm RT86 Ice-tech Rotors
Crankset: Shimano Zee M640
Chainring: Race Face Narrow Wide 32t
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Zee M640 FR
Shifter: Shimano Saint M820
Pedals: Shimano Saint MX80
Stem: Truvatic Holzfeller 60mm
Handlebar: Race Face Evolve 3/4" Rise 725mm
Seatpost: Race Face Evolve
Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster LTD
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II 
Cassette: Shimano XT M771 10 Speed 11-36
Headset: Hope EC34
Grips: Race Face Strafe
Tires: Maxxis Advent EXO 2.4" Front/Rear Tubeless
Wheels: Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo/Flow Ex
Weight: Unknown


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

MKQ, Love the seat, I have the same one.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> MKQ, Love the seat, I have the same one.


 Does yours also look like a stained mattress?


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

My 2014 Canfield Nimble 9. Rode it for the first time last night and am super impressed!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

TheProphet said:


> My 2014 Canfield Nimble 9. Rode it for the first time last night and am super impressed!


Nice! Where do we go for a report on your 1x setup, what rims? Better add a dropper!


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

1x set up is a 30tt Race Face NW with a 11-36 cassette (picture shows a 42tt OneUp, but I don't feel like I need it) and a Shimano XT RD with a clutch. I don't plan on having any dropped chains, and if I do, they will be far and few. 

Rims are Derby 29 HD Carbon. I thought I was going to be able to get by without a dropper, but some of the DH yesterday, the seat was all up in my way!


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Does yours also look like a stained mattress?


Of course. Keeps people from asking to ride my bike. And if anyone does ask, I sure as hell know not to let them.


----------



## MKQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Does yours also look like a stained mattress?


Nice leather or a stained mattress...I guess everyone see things differently.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I got two leather seats. and that chromag is bad ass, definitely something I would own. HOWEVER the stains are from sweat. And the sweat came from your ass. The saddle is coverd with the stains of ball and ass sweat. no shame just sayn.


----------



## MKQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> I got two leather seats. and that chromag is bad ass, definitely something I would own. HOWEVER the stains are from sweat. And the sweat came from your ass. The saddle is coverd with the stains of ball and ass sweat. no shame just sayn.


Actually, you're wrong. That is a brand new saddle. Maybe they come pre-soaked in ass sweat though...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

MKQ said:


> Actually, you're wrong. That is a brand new saddle. Maybe they come pre-soaked in ass sweat though...


It comes with ball stains?

Looks like im wrong. sorry for talking smack


----------



## MKQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> It comes with ball stains?
> 
> Looks like im wrong. sorry for talking smack


Lol maybe. No worries.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

MKQ - ball sweat or not, I love the saddle. I have a very similar build and have been toying with the idea of a brown saddle. The whole package turned out really well! I'm too much of a hack to comfortably spend the moolah on that Chromag though lol


----------



## Yelli29er (Jun 10, 2014)

*Yelli Screamy*

My new baby. Yelli Screamy with Xfusion Trace RL2 29er. So much fun to ride


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice Yelli. The sweat stained saddle is becoming popular. Got one on my Surface too


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Obs08, that by any chance at chimney rock?

Creepy or not, pm sent! Nice 456


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

yep that's chimney rock, and thanks! pm sent back!


----------



## ConnorSYLO15 (Feb 11, 2014)

*my bikes*

at the moment ive got these bikes

Giant nrs xtc

when i got it it was a bit beat up since ive had it ive put on

new 
front quando wheel with innertube and tyre 
back sun rim 8 speed with innertube and tyre 
hope c3 back hydraluic brake 
gs2 club roost handle bars 
rpm chainset 
new chain 
new alvivo sbend 
new sr suntour adjustable both sides forks 
new gear shifter for sbend 
new lock on grips 
new suspension 
cleaned it up with a little bit of paint

































ive also got recenttley

carera vulcan

got it cheap

put on new

new sbend 
front and back gears
new bars 
and adjustable stem 
new xtc forks 
new seat and clamp 
new xc chain set 
grips 
brakes and many more upgrades to come


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Warburrito (Jun 16, 2014)

Sick Bike! funny how the photo makes it look like the rear der is held on with zip ties.


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

*Looks nice! what size is this ?*



Map204 said:


> I just bought a XT double crankset for $170 from chainreaction. Had the RF n/w already, and only lost the chain once in a few months, all without the clutch derailleur. Still bought the SLX clutch mech a week ago anyway. Old one was an LX from 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size is this ?


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

nice ! what size is this ?


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

nice color ! what size is this?


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Ace. said:


> Found some old photo's
> 
> A rare sight, not all the hardtails could get on the bus.
> Dragon Downhill race at Cwm Carn south Wales UK 2008


i could fit 3 time more bikes there


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

kkisar5 said:


> what size is this ?


Medium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

My new NS Surge.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

456 Evo - 18"
35mm El Guapo stem w/ 760mm El Guapo bars
SLX drivetrain
SLX Brakes
WTB Weirwolf tires on Mavic CrossRide wheels
RS Sektor RL fork - 150mm


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

TheProphet said:


> My 2014 Canfield Nimble 9. Rode it for the first time last night and am super impressed!


Such a great bike! I really wish they built this with a 30.9 or larger seat tube. That 27.2 is a deal breaker when it comes to most droppers.

Those derby's are sick! Mine have been bomber so far.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Possum Jones said:


> Such a great bike! I really wish they built this with a 30.9 or larger seat tube. That 27.2 is a deal breaker when it comes to most droppers.
> 
> Those derby's are sick! Mine have been bomber so far.


The 2013 and I think the 2012 run 30.9seatpost.....there were only some minor changes made to the 2014 other than the seat tube diameter


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

d.n.s said:


> i could fit 3 time more bikes there


Could squeeze more bikes on, but can't squeeze more people into the mini bus 

Also the trailer is designed not to wreck bikes......something that was lacking in the more normal UK uplift fleet......


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Possum Jones said:


> Such a great bike! I really wish they built this with a 30.9 or larger seat tube. That 27.2 is a deal breaker when it comes to most droppers.
> 
> Those derby's are sick! Mine have been bomber so far.


Thanks. I was held back at first by the 27.2 Seatpost, but I'm glad I made the jump to this frame. It freakin rocks! I understand why they made the change now because we just bought my wife last years model with the 30.9 and they had to shim the seat tube. I believe it may be causing some minor Seatpost slippage but I am not 100% sure. Great bike!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

TheProphet said:


> Thanks. I was held back at first by the 27.2 Seatpost, but I'm glad I made the jump to this frame. It freakin rocks! I understand why they made the change now because we just bought my wife last years model with the 30.9 and they had to shim the seat tube. I believe it may be causing some minor Seatpost slippage but I am not 100% sure. Great bike!


if you have any slippage pull the seat post and apply some carbon paste. I haven't had any problems with mine.. though


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

*My new build.*


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yelli Screamy*

Here is the updated version. The pics are with a Thomsom 50mm mounted up, but I swapped it out for a Hope 35mm shorty this weekend. Love it!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yelli Screamy*

Hey Guys,

Here is the updated version minus the Hope 35mm stem.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

neeeko said:


> Cool bike


neeeko, I'd like to see some specs.


----------



## neeeko (Apr 23, 2011)

Here yah go man. Lovely.

2014 NS SURGE EVO Medium
*2014 Suntour Durolux RC2 160mm Tapered fork
*Cane Creek 40 44mm tapered headset
*2014 Spank Spike Race 28 wheels, running tubless
*Schwalbe Hans Dampf evo pace/trail star tlr tires
*Thomson DH bar 800mm
*Thomson X4 50mm stem
*Shimano SLX m675 disc brakes
*SRAM X9 shifter
*SRAM X9 Type 2 derailleur 1x10
*Truvativ Descendant cranks with Slik Graphics decal
*North Shore Billet Variable Tooth Chainring NW 32t
*Nukeproof Neutron pedals
*Easton EA70 post
*WTB Silverado saddle
*T.H.E lock grips


----------



## Hulley (Jun 20, 2014)

neeeko said:


> View attachment 904690
> View attachment 904691
> View attachment 904692


Great lookin rig!


----------



## aaddzz99 (Jul 10, 2014)

hi guys, a quick question. i want to get a new stem to fit my renthal fatbar bars however i dont want to get anything from renthal themselves as they are a little pricey for me. what is a good stem that will fit my bars for about £40-50 thanyou


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

aaddzz99 said:


> what is a good stem that will fit my bars for about £40-50 thanyou


Kore, Nukeproof, Ragley and Truvativ all do some nice stems under £50, get online and pick whichever you like the looks of.

Anyway, my bike had it's third birthday a few weeks ago, which I felt deserved a then and now.
Then (May 2011)








Now (Jul 2014)








Yup, still my bike, even put a new dent in it (and myself )this afternoon.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone looking for a 2014 Large Chromag Stylus frame?


----------



## aaddzz99 (Jul 10, 2014)

thanks alot and happy birthday to your bike


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

aaddzz99 said:


> hi guys, a quick question. i want to get a new stem to fit my renthal fatbar bars however i dont want to get anything from renthal themselves as they are a little pricey for me. what is a good stem that will fit my bars for about £40-50 thanyou


Looks like there are a few other options in your neck of the woods: Results for "stem 31.8" - Pinkbike BuySell Search


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

Good fun...


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

I kind of like this picture, just disregard the ugly stump/bike prop lol. Also an excuse to post up some upgrades :thumbsup:

20" 456 Evo2 Raw
150mm Sektor DPC
Flow EX's laced to Hope Pro2 Evos, 2.4 Chunky Monkey tires set up tubeless
SLX Brakes, 180/160
1x9, X.9 Shifter, X.7 short cage derailleur with a super slick inner tube chainstay protector, Race Face Ride cranks with 30t Raceface Narrow Wide
Truvativ Boobar 740mm > *Race Face Atlas Stealth 785mm
* On One Hotbox 50mm stem > *Race Face Atlas Stem 50mm*
Lizard Skins Peaty Grips, with a special touch from Cutters
Easton EA70 seatpost, beat up Specialized saddle > *KS i950r uppy/downy post, Giant Contact seat I got a great deal on and it's held up to my abuse
*


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Upgraded from 730mm to 785 bar, dropper post and converted it to SS. Here's my bmx on steroids.


----------



## Japsel (Jul 22, 2009)

My Production Privée Shan, XL
Still needs some hose cutting and a dropper.










Frame: 2014 Production Privée Shan, Reverse. Size XL
Fork: 2012 X-Fusion Velvet RL 140mm
Brakes: Formula oro k18, 180mm rotors
Cranks: SRAM X0
Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
Pedals: DMR V8's, to be replaced with Shimano Saints
Stem: Bontrager 50mm
Handlebar: Race Face 750mm
Seatpost: Easton, to be replaced with a dropper post.
Saddle: WTB Power V Comp
Bottom Bracket: Producion Privée, with Token adapter
Cassette: SRAM 11-36
Headset: Production Privée
Grips: Ergon lock on's
Tires: Continental Rubber queens
Wheels: ZTR Flow's laced to Hope pro2 evo hubs
Weight: unofficial about 30-34 lbs


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

no non action shots.

2012 Honzo Frame M
Manitou Tower Pro 120mm
Cane Creek 110

Front wheel = Hope Pro 2, wheelsmith 1.7/2.0 Flow Ex 
Rear Wheel = DT Swiss 240 SS. Wheelsmith 1.7/2.0 Flow Ex
Tires = F2.30 Maxxis High Roller 2 Exo 3c,R MAxxis Ikon 2.35 Exo 3c

Brakes - Avid Elixer 9 brakes

Cockpit

Kore 35mm stem
Truvative stylo single speed bars
Ergon Ge-1 Grips
Thompson Elite post 9 reverb coming soon)
Fizik Tundra

Drive train

Crank - Truvative Stylo SS crank(will be replaced by either and XT or atlas when I can

Raceface narrow wide 34t
BBG Bash
Endless SS Cog 20t
Sram 891 chain

27lb 9 oz with 2 high rollers 2 on, slightly lighter when I have an Ikon on the back or Ikon front and rear


----------



## Leahpatra (Jul 19, 2014)

*My New Hardtail LOVE LOVE*

My new hard tail!
Cogburn CB4 
Makes a big difference in uphill climbs!
The only complaint I have is that the pedals are 
grabbing stuff like rocks and my BMC i set up higher.
Can I fix this?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

shorter crank?


----------



## Leahpatra (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds great!
Thanks


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

You could use no crank at all.


----------



## Leahpatra (Jul 19, 2014)

I am not too savvy with parts yet. I am going very fast over rough terrain with three dogs pulling me. I have to think fast in order to dodge those rocks.


----------



## MaxinMaine (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought a real Klein Attitude Comp back in 97 and fell in love. Unfortunately, she broke my heart after I broke her chain stay. I got a new "Klein", but by then Klein Bikes of Chehalis, WA was no more. The only original component is the frame, everything else has been replaced/upgraded (a few times). Not a wall hanger and not worth taking a picture of, but that $1,100 bike saved me $11,000,000 in psycho-therapy.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Leahpatra said:


> I am not too savvy with parts yet. I am going very fast over rough terrain with three dogs pulling me. I have to think fast in order to dodge those rocks.


In all seriousness, try to think faster and anticipate more. Moving your pedals around based on a turn or obstacle is a skill we're all practicing. I crashed hard the other day while ignoring that skill...  
Also, I can't imagine trying to ride with dogs pulling youSQUIRREL!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

MaxinMaine said:


> I bought a real Klein Attitude Comp back in 97 and fell in love. Unfortunately, she broke my heart after I broke her chain stay. I got a new "Klein", but by then Klein Bikes of Chehalis, WA was no more. The only original component is the frame, everything else has been replaced/upgraded (a few times). Not a wall hanger and not worth taking a picture of, but that $1,100 bike saved me $11,000,000 in psycho-therapy.


Post up a pic...


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

My Mason build has kept evolving because this bike is so fun to ride. I've dropped over 2 lbs with the upgrades:

RS Pike 140 solo air
Spank Spike 50mm stem
RF SIXC 785 carbon bars
ESI grips
WTB Frequency Team i23 rims on DT Swiss hubs
X9 cranks with 32 NW ring
XT 10sp cassette and rear shadow derailleur
XT brakes with 180 rotors front and rear
Zee shifter
CB Candy 3 Pedals
Specialized Tires Butcher/Ground Control, tubeless


----------



## dino113 (Jul 19, 2011)

SactoSport said:


> View attachment 910082
> View attachment 910083
> 
> 
> ...


Sacto, do you drop the chain much without a guide? I wanna ditch mine because I'm tired of listening to the chain rubbing but I'm worried.


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

Zero chain drops so far. I don't ride particularly rocky trails...but there are sections that are rough. I have a similar setup on my Remedy and no dropped chains as well. I'm a believer in this setup! The narrow/wide front ring is a big drivetrain improvement for people wanting or thinking to go 1x. It works with the clutched rear derailleur!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

dino113 said:


> Sacto, do you drop the chain much without a guide? I wanna ditch mine because I'm tired of listening to the chain rubbing but I'm worried.


It's not much of an issue on hardtails because the chainstay length/chain tension isn't constantly changing like on a FS bike.

If your chain line is good it'll probably be fine, or just run an upper guide.


----------



## dino113 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> It's not much of an issue on hardtails because the chainstay length/chain tension isn't constantly changing like on a FS bike.


Makes alotta sense! Well, here's a crappy shot of mine before I even got out on it:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

My new all mountain hardtail is a bit of a work in progress...


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

material?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

My trail cruiser; it's been a lot of fun thus far! I opted for a trunk bag over a backpack and it's worked well thus far, but there are definite pros and cons! I like going out later in the day when the local trails are almost abandoned and the temperatures are more bearable, hence the light...and bear spray! Granted, I have yet to come across a bear and the deer just give me dirty looks!


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Leahpatra said:


> I am not too savvy with parts yet. I am going very fast over rough terrain with three dogs pulling me. I have to think fast in order to dodge those rocks.


This sounds so awesome! what kind of dogs are you using? went on a sled dog tour this winter and was surprised that every dog was a mutt of some sort, huskys and hounds mainly. either way this sounds like a damn good time. any photos or videos?


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

2014 Diamondback Mason Large
Frame chemical dipped so raw aluminum
RS 140mm Revelation RTC3 fork
ENVE AM bars
Syntace 30mm stem
Hope hubs
Light Bicycle 35mm hookless rims
Maxxis Ikon 2.35 f/r
XX1 BB30 cranks with modded BB to make work
X01 Derailleur and cassette
Specialized Command internal dropper, with the seat tube drilled to make work
Wolf Tooth narrow/wide chainring
XT brakes and rotors

LOVE this thing! 24lbs with pedals


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

aaddzz99 said:


> thanks alot and happy birthday to your bike


I snagged a Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm (comes in 60mm also) for $22 on amazon.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

I have posted it again but since then there were some changes so I am reposting it.


----------



## dhcanadian (Feb 10, 2013)

new to me kona steely. Got out of riding for a few years and now I am back and this season I have ridden a ton. Its heavy, not fancy and is build with a random assortment of parts.. I love it! I got back into the sport for around $500 (I had some parts laying around).. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Hockeyjay09 (Aug 6, 2014)

Not sure if you still have it avail but I am looking for a lrg chromag stylus


----------



## SharrowUK (Oct 6, 2013)

Did a search for a Salsa within this thread and was a bit surprised to come up empty handed. Definitely time to remedy that!

So then here is my 2011 Salsa ala Carte in AM config.
- Seamless, Triple-Butted, Japanese-made Sanko Steel frame in 20" large
- BB height is 320mm with 26" wheels
- HT angle is 67.5[SUP]0[/SUP] thanks to the 140mm RS Revelation RCT3
- 2x10, Crossmax XL, Thomson, Renthal, Fizik
- All in at 12.5kg incl. 2kg(!) of Hans Dampf Evo's
- Compatible with 27.5" wheels

















Surely I cannot be the only one out there with a Salsa HT in AM guise?


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

waiting for NW chainring for some speeds and a seatpost, but it already rides awesome!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

why n/w ring on ss? unless you swap to and fro of shifty things and ss?


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

ок, "for 9 speeds". sorry for my English.


----------



## theBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

*Canfield Brothers*

View attachment 915375








Yelli Screamy its a 1x10 right now with a fox 130 but i just ordered an xx1 group and a Pike 140


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Sick Yelli !!


----------



## santosbike (Feb 18, 2012)

Leader 516h
Not too many around 

Here's mine with Neuvation Wheels


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

My 2Souls Quarterhorse, with full X01, Manitou Tower fork, Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes, Renthal bar + stem, KS LEV 150mm dropper post, Ryde Enduro rims with Hope Pro EVO II hubs, DT Swiss Competition Race spokes and black brass DT Swiss Pro Lock nipples.

Running an Ikon 2.2 and 2.35 (tubeless) at the moment. Also have a 2.4 Ardent laying around, but I really like the the current setup.

I have been thinking of buying a 140mm Pike, but can't really find a good reason to purchase that since I really like the bike how she is now! Maybe in the future when the Tower wears out


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't posted any recent pics of my current setup, but not much has changed since the beginning, this season simply raised the bars 25mm and added a 40mm Chromag Ranger stem from the previous 50mm Thomson X4. Much better fit than before with the slammed stem. And finally went 142x12 Maxle Lite rear end after getting a new hub from Sun Ringle's great warranty department.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking through this thread on ideas for a frame. I like the Dekerf Implant, though the manufacturer wants $2100 for the frame. Its tubing is Reynolds 853 with a stainless headset, a choice of 12 colors and sliding dropouts to run either 27.5" or 26" wheels. With a 120mm travel fork the head angle is 70*, the frame will utilize 120mm to 150mm of travel.

I can get the same deal on a similar frame out of the UK for about $1300usd, what is making frames cost so much more in North America?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> Looking through this thread on ideas for a frame. I like the Dekerf Implant, though the manufacturer wants $2100 for the frame.


What's the similar frame?

Regards Dekerf, they're the super high end, they build completely gorgeous made to measure hand painted frames, with the price to match. Certainly not the kind of bike you buy with your head but the few I've seen in the flesh (in the tubes?) were just lovely.

There are cheaper custom builders in the US (Curtlo and Waltworks spring to mind), but they don't do hand brushed flames like Dekerf do.


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

*Ragley mmmBop | 150mm | 1x10*

Here is the Ragley which I built up last year. Sadly have sold it now, what a fun bike it was! It was slow but sure progress up hill, but man it was intense going back down. It took a while to get used to the diving sensation from the 6 inch fork.

Specs:
Ragley mmmBop aluminium frame
150mm Sektor, 20mm maxle, giving a generous 65 degree head angle!
32t Raceface crankset
1x10 with Zee shifting and 11-36 cassette.
100mm X-Fusion Hilo dropper post
50mm stem with 720mm Funn bars
2.35 Hans Dampf and High Roller combo on 26x29.5mm Sun Rhyno-lites. This frame can take 2.5" in the rear!

Freshly built










At Makara peak










Lots of trails in yonder hills.


----------



## kanfierce (Feb 24, 2009)

custom painted 2011 NS Surge with custom decals...


----------



## Tulsan (Mar 21, 2012)

Dig the custom surge, kanfierce.

Gonna keep the surge love going with the most recent incarnation of mine.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys. I have a 2014 Surge Evo and I am a little worried about the welding quality of the frame since my 2 first frames suffered from welding porosity but the 3rd one seems to be OK at least visually.

Other than that I really like it.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Only have it at 120mm but it's buildt for up to 150 and I'll be getting a 130-140 sweep/velvety or pike or something


----------



## bubbles29 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's my freshly built ROS9 singlespeed.
Large frame
XTR cranks, brakes and pedals
2015 DT Swiss 120mm fork
2015 DT Swiss XM 1501 wheelset
Thompson stem, bars and seatpost
Carbon saddle.
King Ti cage
25lbs with pedals.

Favorite bike of all time in over 30yrs of mtbing. It's that good!
Pip.


----------



## Walrus Halamani (Jul 13, 2014)

*On One 456c*

My favorite bike


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## drheyerly (Jun 20, 2013)

Muh Trans Am w/ custom decals


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just built this Ragley Piglet2 up from a few new parts and bunch of parts from my parts bin.





* SLX cranks and brakes. XT 11-34 cassette + e.13 40t cog.

* Zee shifter and rear mech. Saint pedals.

* Manitou Minute pro 140, tapered, 20mm axle fork.

* Hope hoops wheels with Stans flow rims, 2.3 Maxxis High Roller2 front, and 2.25 Maxxis Ardent rear setup tubeless.

* Easton Havoc 65mm stem, Answer bars cut to 760mm, Raceface sniper grips, Raceface seatpost, SDG belair RL saddle


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

soofighter said:


> View attachment 919337
> 
> 
> trek fuel 98 (road custom)


You do realize this is the "all mountain" thread...? Lol


----------



## soofighter (Aug 16, 2014)

*in Aizuwakamatsu JAPAN*









trek fuel 98 (road custom)


----------



## soofighter (Aug 16, 2014)

sorry,,,
i made a mistake


----------



## Vibemaker (Sep 20, 2014)

*Dartmoor Primal 29*

My Primal 29, with 120mm Manitou for the time being


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

DYI01 said:


> Just built this Ragley Piglet2 up from a few new parts and bunch of parts from my parts bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar build in Green, flows, marz 55cr... i'm always amazed at how much fun this thing is to flog.


----------



## Gary73 (May 28, 2014)

*2014 Dartmoor Hornet 27.5*

2014 Dartmoor Hornet / Shimano XT Groupset / Shimano Saint pedals / Rockshox Pike 150mm solo air / 180mm Brakco rotors / Dartmoor Raider 27.5 wheels / Dartmoor Revolt Hubs / Maxxis High Roller 2 (F) Maxxis Ardent (R) / Dartmoor Blaze Headset / Odi Rouge Grips / Bontrager Rythm Pro 750mm Handlebar / WTB Speed V saddle


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

*On-One 456*

Another On-One 456! I missed my Ragley so much that I bought this two months after arriving in the UK. 150mm Revelation, SLX drivetrain (3x9, gross), Deore brakes, 200mm front disc(!!!), 2.4" Mountain Kings, 720mm Nukeproof bar, Nukeproof flat pedals. Haven't had time to ride it yet. Depending on what the trails are like in Sussex, I plan to reconfigure the bike. Maybe a 2x9/bash setup, 30mm stem, dropper post.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

It's interesting to note what a decent fork can do for a mediocre (at best) hardtail frame. There was a picture of this work-in-progress in an earlier post, but here's an action shot with the addition of the XT crankset, XT brakes and a E-Ten 100mm lever dropper.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

TwoNin9r said:


>


You do realize this is the "all mountain" thread...? Lol


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> You do realize this is the "all mountain" thread...? Lol


It is an "all mountain" hardtail.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I believe as long as you RIDE Up the trail then RIDE Down then you are ALL Mountain and that makes your hardtail "all mountain" Yes?

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It is an "all mountain" hardtail.


I think it's more of an xc (perhaps trail) bike. Fork looks to be 120mm, angles don't look very slack (hard to tell from picture tho), egg beaters, saddle bag, no dropper post, racing ralph on the back? If the guy is going to rag on other people for posting non-all mountain bikes in this thread he should do the same.

Nice bike though. I just don't see how it can be classified as all mountain and it's ironic the guy jumped all over someone else for not posting a proper AM hardtail.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

OK so there are "specs" involved in-order to qualify as All Mountain? I thought lots of slack and travel was for downhill gravity riders, shuttle type with full face helmets? 
I assumed All Mountain is XC with lots of long UP and some jumping and technical down hill with tons of braking?


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Burt4x4 said:


> OK so there are "specs" involved in-order to qualify as All Mountain? I thought lots of slack and travel was for downhill gravity riders, shuttle type with full face helmets?
> I assumed All Mountain is XC with lots of long UP and some jumping and technical down hill with tons of braking?


I guess so. Ask the All Mountain Police that get their panties in a knot whenever someone posts a bike that isn't gnar-worthy enough. I'm just calling out hypocritical behavior.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> I think it's more of an xc (perhaps trail) bike. Fork looks to be 120mm, angles don't look very slack (hard to tell from picture tho), egg beaters, saddle bag, no dropper post, racing ralph on the back? If the guy is going to rag on other people for posting non-all mountain bikes in this thread he should do the same.
> 
> Nice bike though. I just don't see how it can be classified as all mountain and it's ironic the guy jumped all over someone else for not posting a proper AM hardtail.


Did you notice that the bike that he called out for being not "all mountain" was a full suspension bike with slick tyres?

Also, I don't think the name "All Mountain" doesn't have credibility any more. Neither does "Trail". "Trail" is any mountain bike, if you ride it on a trail. 
I think there should be four categories of mountain bikes. 
Recreational- sub $900 bikes that have similar geometry to a XC bike, but costs less and has lower end components.
XC- (Cross Country)- steeper HT angle, longer chainstays, 80-120mm of front end travel, hardtail or Full suspension
Enduro- 120-170mm of front end travel, dropper post compatibility, room for wide tyres.
Freeride/Downhill- 180 and up suspension travel, full suspension,


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Did you notice that the bike that he called out for being not "all mountain" was a full suspension bike with slick tyres?
> 
> Also, I don't think the name "All Mountain" doesn't have credibility any more. Neither does "Trail". "Trail" is any mountain bike, if you ride it on a trail.
> I think there should be four categories of mountain bikes.
> ...


Good points but one could argue that the lower range of "Enduro" say 120-150 is actually "trail" and "150-170" is "Enduro (previously known as All-Marketing.)"


----------



## tristanbikes (Jun 1, 2014)

What is a really good All mountain hard tail for a beginner. preferably under 700?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tristanbikes said:


> What is a really good All mountain hard tail for a beginner. preferably under 700?


A really good bike doesn't exist for new under $700.
No all mountain bike exists for under $700.
Unless you buy used.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

tristanbikes said:


> What is a really good All mountain hard tail for a beginner. preferably under 700?


Rental


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

2014 Banshee Paradox, 130mm Revelatin, 1x10 with wolf tooth 42t ring.


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 928342
> 
> 2014 Banshee Paradox, 130mm Revelatin, 1x10 with wolf tooth 42t ring.


Nice


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Four months of work have led to the completion of my custom all mountain hardtail. 150mm Pike, 66* head angle, 142mm rear axle, 425mm chainstays, 650b wheels.

Assembled for testing before powdercoat. Weight stands at 27.7lbs.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

This is pretty much my dream build.

Cotic BFe, 26" wheels, 0" rear travel
Fox 36 Talas, 6" travel
DT rims on Hope Pro2's
Full Shimano XT 2 x 10 except Hope full floating rotors (203f, 185r)
KS Lev 150mm dropper
Renthal Duo stem (getting Renthal bars is my last piece of the puzzle)


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone can link the photo correctly, Im not sure how to do it

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/post-pictures-your-29er-341544-167.html#post11486854

Chromag Surface first production run frame
FOX 36 FLOAT RC2 lowered
LB wheels
X01 
XTR Trail brakes


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Kona Honzo Frame M
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Rockshox Pike RCT3 140mm of travel
Avid Elixer 7 brakes 180F/160R
Shimano SLX cranks
Raceface 34t Narrow wide
SRAM PC870 chain
Endless Bike Kick ass Cog 21 or 20t
Rockshox Reverb
Fizik Tundra Saddle
Stans Flow Ex laced with DT swiss comp to Hope Pro 2 front Hub and DT Swiss 240 SS rear hub(soon so be 36 t star ratchet)
Kore 35m Stem 
Truvative Stylo SS bars
Ergon Enduro grips
Salsa Rear skewer and seat post clamp

a quiver of tires.

Dry

2.35 Michlien Rock R2 Front
2.35 Maxxis Ikon rear

Wet/Loam/sand

2.3 MAxxis High Roller front and Rear.

anywhere from 27.5 to 28.5 depending on the tires.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

On One Parkwood M
1x9
120mm fork
2.35 NobbyNic f/
2.25 RaRa r/


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

I am reposting my Surge after some major upgrades (160 Pike, Fulcrum Red Zone, Bontrager XR4 tubeless, 1X10 with Raceface 30t and 11-42t OneUp).

It also has XT brakes and Ice tech rotors, Spank 777 riser bar and a Gravity Dropper Turbo LP.

I was never a big fan of HT but this bike is pure fun!


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

Qtep said:


> On One Parkwood M
> 1x9
> 120mm fork
> 2.35 NobbyNic f/
> 2.25 RaRa r/


Nice, how do you like the Parkwood? I was seriously considering one, before buying a used 456.


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

The bike is a blast!
Short CS and slack HA is where it's at.. Because of the short CS, the bike is at home in short twisty trails. Climbs better than I though it would and it descended awesome. 

I'm not much of a jumper but this bike gives me confidence with my limited skills..


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Hi Qtep, how tall are you and how does the M fit? how long is your stem and how wide is your handlbar?

Thanks!



Qtep said:


> The bike is a blast!
> Short CS and slack HA is where it's at.. Because of the short CS, the bike is at home in short twisty trails. Climbs better than I though it would and it descended awesome.
> 
> I'm not much of a jumper but this bike gives me confidence with my limited skills..


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

eyderman said:


> Hi Qtep, how tall are you and how does the M fit? how long is your stem and how wide is your handlbar?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm 5'8" 29" inseam, frame fits me well. Stem is 45mm with 720mm wide bar, crank 170mm.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Qtep said:


> On One Parkwood M
> 1x9
> 120mm fork
> 2.35 NobbyNic f/
> 2.25 RaRa r/


your QR is on the wrong side 

other wise sweet bike love the green on black.


----------



## degu22 (Aug 8, 2011)

On-One 45650b 20 inch
Flow-EX / Velocity Dually with 203 rotors
[email protected] with 35mm stem
One-Up 40t, 32 N/W


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BushwackerinPA said:


> your QR is on the wrong side
> 
> other wise sweet bike love the green on black.


QR handles go on the brake side. So the QR is correct on his bike.


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

My bike, based on a 4130 DIY frame:





































geometry with 30% sag: 
67.8° HTA, 73.9° STA, 425mm chainstays, 466mm reach

-X12 axle
-140er Pike RCT3/ 51mm offset 
-150mm kindshock LEV
-Formula T1 180mm/200mm
-1x10 with 11-42 (one up), SLX Shadow plus, RAD cage (OnUp), RF Atlas crank + n/w chainring
-Hope Evo 2 hubs/ Flow Ex rims
-35mm Spank Spike stem / 785mm RF Atlas bar / Hope Headset (DIY anodized in orange)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MiWi said:


> My bike, based on a 4130 DIY frame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new Nobby Nic on the front wheel?


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

It´s the Magic Mary.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

MiWi - great looking bike - you wrote it's based on a 4130 DIY - care to share more?
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Colin.

I built this bike for my weekly rides on the local trails. Till now I was using my 26" 7x7 freeride/enduro full suspension bike, which is overkill for 90% of the trail riding round here (small hills, so a lot of short climbs followed by short descents, a lot of trails with little gradient - similar to what you find in scottish and british trailcenter for example).

I wanted a good pedaling bike with some serious capability when pointed downhill. 
I´m quite tall, so I decided to go for 29" (and because I wanted this bike to differ significantly from my 26 "7x7)

So my main aspects for the geometry were:

















Steep seattube-angle for good climbing and central position in the bike, slack headtube-angle for stability, but I wanted quick handling, so a 35mm stem and a 51mm fork offset were chosen. Taking into account the short stem, I went for a long reach.
To get a playful bike and because I love the short chainstays with the slack front end of my Kona Operator, I went for short 425mm chainstays. (handlebar position relative to the bottom bracket is also nearly identical to my operator)

I am quite a big guy (6"3 , 220lb) and wanted a stiff bike. So I went for massive (most would say overkill) tubes. 44mm headtube, 44mm downtube, 38mm toptube, 31.8mm seattube with upper extension for 31.6mm seatposts.

I wanted to fit big 2.4 tires like the DHRII or the Chunky Monkey.

So I started with building the chainstay subassembly. Made a chainstay yoke from 4130 sheets (1mm, 2mm and 5mm thickness).



















Next step was bending that seattube (I use a DIY rollbender for that) and miter the main frame. Assemble everything in the framejig, tag it, measure it on the plane-table and finally tig-weld everything.
I use DIY purging heatsinks for most parts.









Made some reinforcements for the headtube / downtube joint. Just welded the sides and only silverbrazed the tips (which means less heat and quite a soft bond in that critical area).









Then I attached the seatstays. This is quite challenging for me as a hobby-framebuilder. The X12 thru-axle is not forgiving any mistakes.








Seatstays attached to the toptube, because the seatpost is not much extending below that point and I didn´t want the full forces to travel through the seattube.

Finally I brazed the bracing between toptube and seattube. I might look to massive with the seatpost down on the pictures. But when the seatpost is extended 150mm and there is a 220lb guy sitting on it, it doesn´t look as overkill. ;-)

So this is what the frame looked liked before it went to powdercoating:









The frame is big and sturdy, so nothing for wheight-weenies. It´s 6 lbs.
The whole bike as shown is 30.8lbs.

Which is not light, but I´d say adequate for a big and aggresive 29er for a big guy.

The first ride on this bike was a 4hr ride on my hometrails. I absolutely love it. So much fun. Never felt like giving up much compared to my full-suspension bike, but so much more acceleration when pedalling on flat trails / flat sections. The slack front is giving me a lot of confidence in steep sections. I hit everything I usually do with my other bikes and jumped everything I usually do.

(Hope this post is not too long and hopefully not wrong in this place / this thread ?)


----------



## Vibemaker (Sep 20, 2014)

Great looking bike! Thanx for sharing the build process!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

MiWi, you win the coolest post that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

@MiWi -- Well done, really. Your weld beads look clean and tight, and I dig this framebuild as a long-term, functional workhorse. I expect you'll get plenty of use out of it... till you build your next one?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice job, MiWi! Gorgeous bike!

My Kamui.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

CannondaleF9 said:


> QR handles go on the brake side. So the QR is correct on his bike.


why does every thru axle beside fox put the QR on the drive side? Why would you want the QR on the brake side on the FRONT of any bike. Number one reason for not being on the brake side is no burned hands if you get a flat. Its also far easier to reach it.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Nice job, MiWi! Gorgeous bike!
> 
> My Kamui.


really nice bike


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BushwackerinPA said:


> why does every thru axle beside fox put the QR on the drive side? Why would you want the QR on the brake side on the FRONT of any bike. Number one reason for not being on the brake side is no burned hands if you get a flat. Its also far easier to reach it.


First of all it isn't a Thru Axle and second of all the levers are never on the drive side, so why would it be any different up front?
All my bikes have QR and the levers are on the non drive (left) side disk or not.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Beauty of a post, MiWi


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice freakin' build miwi, she's a beauty. 

QR's or thru's who gives a damn what side they're on as long as they hold the frickin wheel on. my weiner is bigger


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Nice job, MiWi! Gorgeous bike!
> 
> My Kamui.


Sweet ride. How do you like the XR4s? I am thinking of replacing my Maxxis Ardent and Icon with a couple. Maybe an XR4 front and XR3 rear.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

mvallejo said:


> Sweet ride. How do you like the XR4s? I am thinking of replacing my Maxxis Ardent and Icon with a couple. Maybe an XR4 front and XR3 rear.


Very much like them. Would replace an Ardent with an XR4 in a second. Digging the Ground Control 2.3 in back with the 2.35 XR4 front. No experience with an Icon. F/R XR4 2.35 is a pretty damn good combo as well. The large size has huge volume - this one is on a Stan's Flow rim. It would really fill out on some of the newer wider rims coming out.

My 5" and 7" bikes have 2.3 High Roller II rear & Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 front combo - a bit slower rolling and chunkier tread, but better on those bikes.

I like having the little bit less chunky and faster rolling tires on the hardtail though. Have to pay a bit more attention when things get really loose and sloppy conditioned is all.


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice amigo. XR4 is my top choice for replacing my ardent when it wears out. I am running Stans Arch EX rims, so actually a little bit skinnier, but the Arden 2.4 up top still fills out pretty well. Not a huge fan of the ground control to be honest... so I may still explore something for the back. Maybe a Nobby Nic.


----------



## babyz (Apr 17, 2014)

Upgraded my Samurai a bit over the last few months - she rides beautifully!

As a touch of SPAM, I am considering selling it...PM if you're interested.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

My new ROS 9. A purple and green 4130 steel rippin grin inducing machine

Comes standard with a 140 pike RCT3, flow EX wheels, standard reverb, X1 drivetrain, shimano brakes and a 780 carbon RDO bar.

Upgraded to Conti rubber, stealth dropper, XO1 carbon cranks and have an Absolute Black Oval direct mount ring coming.


----------



## becker999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

Hikers Only said:


> My new ROS 9. A purple and green 4130 steel rippin grin inducing machine
> 
> Comes standard with a 140 pike RCT3, flow EX wheels, standard reverb, X1 drivetrain, shimano brakes and a 780 carbon RDO bar.
> 
> Upgraded to Conti rubber, stealth dropper, XO1 carbon cranks and have an Absolute Black Oval direct mount ring coming.


Nice bike!

I was thinking about exactly that tyre combination, how do you like it? Do you know the actual width of that rear tyre?


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Hikers Only said:


> My new ROS 9. A purple and green 4130 steel rippin grin inducing machine
> 
> Comes standard with a 140 pike RCT3, flow EX wheels, standard reverb, X1 drivetrain, shimano brakes and a 780 carbon RDO bar.
> 
> Upgraded to Conti rubber, stealth dropper, XO1 carbon cranks and have an Absolute Black Oval direct mount ring coming.


Really nice !

No offense intended, just from curiosity:
What´s the reason for TK rear/MK front ?
My TK have softer rubber than my MK (both 2.4 though) and my TK have quite a lot more grip than the MK. MK 2.4 rolled quite a lot better than the TK2.4 for me. 
I´ve always run it the other way round. (TK 2.4 front, MK2.4 rear)


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

MiWi said:


> Really nice !
> 
> No offense intended, just from curiosity:
> What´s the reason for TK rear/MK front ?
> ...


I have it this way for a couple reasons.

The TK 2.2 is a little smaller than the MK 2.4 so I didn't want a larger heavier tire in the rear, plus I love the TK 2.2 as a rear

I have always ran a TK 2.4 on the front with either a TK 2.2 or a MK 2.4 rear, so I was really curious to try it as a front especially with winter coming.

The TK is a little faster rolling than the MK IMO

Lastly it's all I had laying around

So far it has been a cool combo but it's only been a couple rides.


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

nice bikes dude!


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

dusty mother at the moment.


----------



## JPEG (Oct 20, 2014)

2015 Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5
2014 RockShox Revelation RCT3 @ 140mm
XT Shadow Plus RD
Deore FD
XT M780 Cranks/BB (24/32/bash)
XT Shifters
Thomson Elite Post
Thomson X4 70mm Stem
DT350 Hub/WTB Frequency Team i23
Easton Haven aluminum bar
ODI Ruffian Grips
Cane Creek forty headset
Deore M615 brakes

**EDIT*** Removed front derailleur and installed Rcefac narrow wide 32Tsingle ring. LOVE IT so far. rode last weekend with 11-36 cassette and I surprised myself (cliche I know, but so true). OneUp 42T and RAD cage are on their way.

Added 2X KING stainless bottle cages and the new weight is 26lbs 10oz


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

JPEG said:


> View attachment 932790
> View attachment 932791
> 
> 
> ...


Love it dude. Looks awesome, give us a ride report!


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

mvallejo said:


> Thanks for the advice amigo. XR4 is my top choice for replacing my ardent when it wears out. I am running Stans Arch EX rims, so actually a little bit skinnier, but the Arden 2.4 up top still fills out pretty well. Not a huge fan of the ground control to be honest... so I may still explore something for the back. Maybe a Nobby Nic.


I'm running XR3 2.20 rear and XR4 2.35 front on my Cotic Soul, can't fault them.

Nobby Nic's I don't find great in the mud and I managed to split the sidewall on one. This was on my BMC SF02 mind you. I had the pacestar compound and they were are fast rolling.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

athadhad


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

tjchad said:


> Any issues with running 26" wheels on a 650b frame? I was thinking of a 45650b frame but don't want to have to purchase new fork, wheels and tires right away...


The bottom bracket height is gonna stink something awful.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Fdgggggggggggggg


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i think 45650 will handle it just fine. there are "bi" frames out there and this geo matches most of them. head angle will gain 1* unless you adjust fork if poss and yeah 3/4" drop on bb maybe. maybe it will be a new learning exp. i say experiment and see what you like instead of listening to us interwebs ppl. what did on one say? don't throw in the towel off one reply. if your worried about ped strikes then get some 165 crank arms and cut your bb drop in 1/2. experiment n don't be afraid. i don't make tons of money but i love to tinker with ideas. it's like saying all the ppl who put 29+ on 29's or vise versa. some ppl have their pinkies too high in the air when they drink their kool aid :thumbsup:


----------



## SgtFitz (Oct 1, 2013)

*On One Parkwood (replaced the Big Wig)*

New ride


----------



## degu22 (Aug 8, 2011)

tjchad said:


> Any issues with running 26" wheels on a 650b frame? I was thinking of a 45650b frame but don't want to have to purchase new fork, wheels and tires right away...


I run 26x2.5''tires with a 26'' fork @ 160mm on my 20 inch 45650B. You have to be mindful of pedal strikes but I think the handling from the lower BB is worth it, It's not too bad with thin pedals. I do believe my head angle stayed the same coming from a 456 evo2.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

That looks like a fun bike Dave


----------



## loc81 (Sep 28, 2011)

degu22 said:


> I run 26x2.5''tires with a 26'' fork @ 160mm on my 20 inch 45650B. You have to be mindful of pedal strikes but I think the handling from the lower BB is worth it, It's not too bad with thin pedals. I do believe my head angle stayed the same coming from a 456 evo2.


Now that the weight has dropped down a little, I've got a hankering to get a Nicolai Argon Pinion belt drive but if I ever get to the point of affording it, I'd be swapping all my 26" parts over to keep my head above water financially!


----------



## JPEG (Oct 20, 2014)

mvallejo said:


> Love it dude. Looks awesome, give us a ride report!


I LOVE this thing! I own an aluminum Bronson with pike yada yada yada, and I still enjoy this little beast. It is SO incredibly stiff, I didn't expect an alloy frame to be so stiff! Steel all mountain bikes totally make sense to me now.

This thing goes over all the boulders I crawl on the Bronson, and descends very well. Front end is surgical in contrast to my Bronson, just make sure you eat your wheaties the day before you ride a hard tail like the chameleon in really burly rough terrain, you won't want to be sitting in the saddle!


----------



## T-bone285 (Oct 29, 2014)

New to the forum, but long time lurker
Just finished the build and couldn't be happier. 
Raw finish 45650b 20" 
Stans Flows on Hope Pro2 Evos
SLX crankset, brakes
VP harrier pedals
Zee r.d. And shifter 
Conti, 2.2 Tk rear MkII 2.4 front
Fox float 150mm
Bontrager elite 750mm bars
Easton havoc 50mm stem


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

This was my old bike before I had to give her up. Now that I'm moved and settled up, I'm going to buy a new one.










The bike was actually given to me, so I believe it's a fairly stock 2000 Rocky Mountain Hammer.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

TaterSalad said:


> This was my old bike before I had to give her up. Now that I'm moved and settled up, I'm going to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upgrade to 80mm nice fork, new cockpit, that thing would be really awesome, although I love vintage.


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

Shane5001 said:


> Upgrade to 80mm nice fork, new cockpit, that thing would be really awesome, although I love vintage.


I absolutely wish I could. I unfortunately moved from Vancouver Canada to Palo Alto California and had to transport too many bikes.. I had to get rid of this one


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

2013 Ragley Piglet II
150mm Sherman
LX Drive
WTB Wheels
Kenda Telonix 2.3
BB7's + SD7's


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

gngxfn


----------



## degu22 (Aug 8, 2011)

tjchad said:


> What's your BB height?


12.5'' to the middle of the axle.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

mxmh


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Liking the look of the new Production Privee frames.

OKA & SHAN ? Two new Trail Hardtails from Production Privée | Enduro Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

So here it is fully built and first ride today, love this bike.
2012 Trans am 29er 
Fork: 2015 Fox 36 150mm
Seat dropper: Fox DOSS
Wheels: Crank brothers Iodine 2
Tires: Rear Nobby Nic29x2.35, front: Hans dampf 29x2.35
Crankset: Shimano XT (WolfTooth 30T)
Shifter: Shimano XT I spec B
R.derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
Brakes & Rotors: Shimano XT 180mm front and rear
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
etc etc etc&#8230;..








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## yayahoo (Nov 17, 2014)

My Bike.


----------



## konda (Jul 22, 2014)

Just finished putting this together mostly from parts I had laying around

Cotic Soul 26" 2013
140mm revelation
Formula C1 brakes
Alexrims DX32 rims on Timeless/NS Bikes hubs
Sram X5 2x10

Better pics as I get to test ride it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

No pics yet, but I just built up a Diamond Back Mason frameset

'12 Fox 34 FIT RLC, lowered to 120mm
SRAM X9 1x10 with Wolftooth 42T and Shimano 16T
30T Race Face N/W front ring
50mm stem
777mm On One Knuckleball carbon handlebars
SLX brakes, 203/180 rotors

Intend to set it up as a 650b+ bike for winter use:
WTB Trailblazer 2.8 rear
Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27.5x3.0 or WTB Trailblazer 2.8 front
Will use my WTB i25 KOM/Frequency wheelset from my Bronson


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally built up my Ragley Blue Pig. I've had the frame for a while and never really put it together. Surprised how much fun I had on my ride yesterday.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

New frame, old parts, all came from a Blur TR.
zee brakes, XTR shifters & rear mech, XT cranks cassette etc, i25's on pro II's 142x12 rear. 55 rc3ti's dropped to 140mm. reverb blah blah blah


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm considering getting 456 Evo 2 frame in 16". Can it fit tapered fork and if yes what headset do I use? Both Deore and X9 builds on their site spec 1 1/8 steerer fork. I'm keeping my eyes open for a Sektor or similar, but don't know if I can go ahead and purchase one with tapered steerer and appropriate (??) headset.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

kryten said:


> I'm considering getting 456 Evo 2 frame in 16". Can it fit tapered fork and if yes what headset do I use? Both Deore and X9 builds on their site spec 1 1/8 steerer fork. I'm keeping my eyes open for a Sektor or similar, but don't know if I can go ahead and purchase one with tapered steerer and appropriate (??) headset.


It's a tapered head tube. I used my tapered Fox 34 without problem. I used the Cane Creek 40 headset for ZS44/EC49. Though I guess you could use a 1 1/8 straight steer fork with the proper headset.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Perfect, thanks. So I can buy either tapered or 1 1/8 just need the proper headset.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure what's different between bad andys and mine, but I have a 16" 456 evo II (steel, bought new last year) and it is definitely 1 1/8" straight head tube. A tapered fork would not work.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

kyle_vk said:


> Not sure what's different between bad andys and mine, but I have a 16" 456 evo II (steel, bought new last year) and it is definitely 1 1/8" straight head tube. A tapered fork would not work.


OOOOh, @Kryten - sorry.

I have the 456 Evo CARBON - my mistake for not reading well.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> Not sure what's different between bad andys and mine, but I have a 16" 456 evo II (steel, bought new last year) and it is definitely 1 1/8" straight head tube. A tapered fork would not work.





bad andy said:


> OOOOh, @Kryten - sorry.
> 
> I have the 456 Evo CARBON - my mistake for not reading well.


Thanks for the follow up. I just noticed they specify 1 1/8 on their website.

Now TransAm (my other choice) looks like it is tapered, but can this one be fitted with 1 1/8 fork with proper headset? Thanks.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I finished building up my 2012 Chameleon last weekend, finally got it out for a couple of rides this weekend:



















Yesterday I hit tame doubletrack and light singletrack, today I rode some challenging rooty, rocky rolling terrain. Compared to the 2006 Transition Vagrant this build replaces, the Chameleon is night and day different. Balanced, confidence-inspiring and an excellent climber even with the 55 on it.

The build is part legacy from the Vagrant, part new: 2012 SC Chameleon (bought used but unbuilt), 2014 Marz 55r, Deemax UST wheels, 2.3 Nevies, Chromag post, saddle and bars, FSA cartridge bearing headset, Avid Juicy 7s with Straitline levers, Zee 1x10 drivetrain, Deity Decoy pedals.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

kryten said:


> Now TransAm (my other choice) looks like it is tapered, but can this one be fitted with 1 1/8 fork with proper headset? Thanks.


Yes it can. A 44mm headtube allows for either steerer size.


----------



## GEF_4 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like the subtle red accents on this bike. The red spoke nipples & bolts give it just enough bling. I just had wheels built, kindof wish I went w/some colorful nipples.



Pedro Rios said:


> So here it is fully built and first ride today, love this bike.
> 2012 Trans am 29er


----------



## cyclejim33 (Jan 2, 2014)

My new Carver 420.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

For sale: REEB All Mountain HT. Medium. Best. Damn. Bike. Ever.

REEB AM 29er SS or geared. REEB ME! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## r3drock (Dec 10, 2013)

I just finished my first built bike: 
Frame: Production Privee Shan Classic, size M, 1x10 speed
Fork: Pike 160mm solo air
Stem: 55mm Easton Haven
Handlebar: Easton Haven 710mm, ODI grips
Cranks: SLX with Superstar Components Delta pedal
30T WolfTooth front, 42T WolfTooth rear
XT medium cage deraillerur, XTR shifter
Brakes: fornt Zee with 180 rotor, rear XT with 160 rotor
Saddle: WTB - Rocket V
Seatpost: Reverb 125 mm
Hubs: DT Swiss

One thing needs to be completed, the final cut of the fork after i find out the ideal spacer height. So much fun to ride!!! I call him Jack the ninja.


----------



## malcolmt (May 30, 2014)

*All mountain!*









Groupset
1 by 10: SRAM X9 with Chromag Sequence Chainring 30t

Wheels
Rims: Stans Notubes ztr Flow 29"
Rear Hub:	Hope Pro 2
Tires:	Schwalbe Nobby Nic (rear) Magic Mary (front)

Bits
Pedals: Chromag Scrabs
Brake: SRAM Guide Brakes R
Handlebar:	Chromag Acute Flat
Stem: Chromag Ranger 40mm
Grips: Chromag Squarewave
Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster
Seat Post:	Chromag Dolomite


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

My budget NS Surge Evo. 130mm xfusion. 1x9. BB7s. 710mm riser bars.

I'm considering this to be a continuing work in progress. I need a strategy for better wheels and a rear drivetrain overhaul.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 19, 2012)

Pedro Rios said:


> So here it is fully built and first ride today, love this bike.
> 2012 Trans am 29er


Which handlebar is this? That looks like the geometry I've been looking for to replace a vintage straight-bar w/ a 'little' sweep - thanks in advance!


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Trek supplies a bontrager bar on their bikes that look like this. I had one on my Fuel at 720mm which I liked but wished it was a little wider. Snagged a 750mm one on eBay for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> Which handlebar is this? That looks like the geometry I've been looking for to replace a vintage straight-bar w/ a 'little' sweep - thanks in advance!


From zooming in, I see a RaceFace Stealth Atlas FR bar. 8º backsweep/4º upsweep at 785mm with a 1/2" rise.


----------



## Hulley (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is my Transition TransAm 27.5 I finished recently.
Size Medium
XT cranks, SLX RD, 1x10
SLX Brakes
Stan's Flow EX with Hope Evo Pro II hubs.
Fox 32 CTD 140mm
My first MTB in 20yrs! I'm about to go ride now, love this thing!


Don't pay attention to the stem spacers, I'm still fitting myself to the bike.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

getting back into the game after 20 yrs with a fresh new build!? that's what's up! congrats on a few different levels!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my 2015 Pivot Mach 6
View attachment 950592
View attachment 950595
View attachment 950593
View attachment 950594


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool bikes, I used my MC Rumble for free ride/ all mountain and I am in the process of doing a rebuild. So far I just have a few parts together like a 2x Blackspire chain guide and rings and I am going to reuse my 203mm Hayes HD mag brakes. I have a set of Profile Classic disk hubs with 20mm through axle I will probably use also but not sure yet?


----------



## Hulley (Jun 20, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> getting back into the game after 20 yrs with a fresh new build!? that's what's up! congrats on a few different levels!


Thanks fishwrinkle! I'm stoked to say the least. I can't believe it's taken me so long to get back on the trails, I feel right at home, except my leg strength!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Here's my 2015 Pivot Mach 6
> View attachment 950592


My friend bought this, but I think it has a different fork? He let me ride it for a day because he knows I wont try to ride it like I own it. It started getting dark and I had already been in the forest for close to 10 hours and was a little tired. I really just wanted to camp out in the forest for a few days and continue riding the bike. I've ridden other 2014 trail bikes, but non of them had the D-link suspension like the Mach-6, which was so comfortable and such a joy to ride. Felt better than any 'FS trail' bike I've been on yet. Though, trying to get my friends friend to let me ride his Felt Compulsion 50.

However, this is the "AM/Trail *Hardtail* Thread"


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys here is my 2014 Kona Explosif 650b


----------



## JPEG (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow! Awesome Kona! I have the same wheelset on my Bronson and I love them!


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

JPEG said:


> Wow! Awesome Kona! I have the same wheelset on my Bronson and I love them!


Thanks JPEG. Yeah they are great wheels. Best part is a friend won them in a MTB TIPPING competition and he gave them to me... I have a Bronson too. Enve AM on that sucker though.


----------



## rokp (Dec 29, 2014)

Hardtails are so much fun! I'm new to mtbiking and here is my first one - Commencal Ramones 2. Nothing special, a fun bike to ride and to look at. All it needs are new and stiffer forks!


----------



## malcolmt (May 30, 2014)

mint355 said:


> Hey guys here is my 2014 Kona Explosif 650b


This is really really nice.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

pdxmark said:


> My friend bought this, but I think it has a different fork? He let me ride it for a day because he knows I wont try to ride it like I own it. It started getting dark and I had already been in the forest for close to 10 hours and was a little tired. I really just wanted to camp out in the forest for a few days and continue riding the bike. I've ridden other 2014 trail bikes, but non of them had the D-link suspension like the Mach-6, which was so comfortable and such a joy to ride. Felt better than any 'FS trail' bike I've been on yet. Though, trying to get my friends friend to let me ride his Felt Compulsion 50.
> 
> However, this is the "AM/Trail *Hardtail* Thread"


Yeah I realized it was for hardtails after I posted it, oops!


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

My new N9:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Me baby*

Can't remember if I posted this here.


----------



## mimmole (Dec 30, 2014)

mint355 said:


> Hey guys here is my 2014 Kona Explosif 650b


Very explosif ( same as mine, I've got an XL, pretty stock! )
Which Revelation is that, solo air 140mm?
How do you feel it, expecially in climbing?
Thank you!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

mimmole said:


> Very explosif ( same as mine, I've got an XL, pretty stock! )
> Which Revelation is that, solo air 140mm?
> How do you feel it, expecially in climbing?
> Thank you!


Revelation RCT3 Solo Air 150mm spaced down to 120mm.
I got to take it for a spin the other day after I serviced the lowers for him and the thing loves to be hammered uphills. Threw the saddle into more of a trail height and left it there, then just mashed whenever things pointed upwards. Great fun little bike!


----------



## Upinflames7 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dis ma bik mate


----------



## mimmole (Dec 30, 2014)

Zaf said:


> Revelation RCT3 Solo Air 150mm spaced down to 120mm.
> I got to take it for a spin the other day after I serviced the lowers for him and the thing loves to be hammered uphills. Threw the saddle into more of a trail height and left it there, then just mashed whenever things pointed upwards. Great fun little bike!


150mm was too much, isn't it?


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

mimmole said:


> 150mm was too much, isn't it?


He's actually got Pikes for it, he's just waiting for the 130mm air shaft to arrive for it.
The Revelations he pulled off a Blut LTc he had, they were already set to 120mm so that's all the bike's run and from my ride on it, i'd be hesitant to change it at all. The bike feels pretty awesome at 120mm, super nimble, stable, playful.
I think he threw the Pikes on, to get the steerer cut, but they're too long in the tooth to ride. I'll stop stealing his story though  I'll let him update as he upgrades.


----------



## mimmole (Dec 30, 2014)

Zaf said:


> He's actually got Pikes for it, he's just waiting for the 130mm air shaft to arrive for it.
> The Revelations he pulled off a Blut LTc he had, they were already set to 120mm so that's all the bike's run and from my ride on it, i'd be hesitant to change it at all. The bike feels pretty awesome at 120mm, super nimble, stable, playful.
> I think he threw the Pikes on, to get the steerer cut, but they're too long in the tooth to ride. I'll stop stealing his story though  I'll let him update as he upgrades.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

mimmole said:


> Very explosif ( same as mine, I've got an XL, pretty stock! )
> Which Revelation is that, solo air 140mm?
> How do you feel it, expecially in climbing?
> Thank you!


Hi it's a Rock Shox Revelation 140mm with a 120mm airshaft its a great fork but I'm soon to switch it out for a pike with travel reduced to 130mm.
CheeRS


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

CHROMAG19 said:


> View attachment 951948


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

mint355 said:


> What's Broken....


The sideways photo


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

CHROMAG19 said:


> The sideways photo


There you go....


----------



## mimmole (Dec 30, 2014)

mint355 said:


> Hi it's a Rock Shox Revelation 140mm with a 120mm airshaft its a great fork but I'm soon to switch it out for a pike with travel reduced to 130mm.
> CheeRS


Thank you.
Black forks look very nice too!


----------



## Mattmillertime (Mar 11, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted, so I figured I'd put my updated rig on here...


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

update


----------



## MobbinDobbs (Sep 18, 2014)

*My wife's new Yelli!*

For Christmas this year I built my wife a new bike. I went with a Canfield Yelli Screamy and I couldn't be happier. Here's what I have so far...

Yelli Screamy Mint size M
Raceface Atlas Purple Ano Handlebar
Stem from my 2014 Stumpjumper EVO
Race Face Ride Crankset
Race Face Narrow/Wide 30t Purple Ano
Sram X7 Rear D(soon to be x9 when I upgrade my stumpy)
Sram X7 Shifter
Hayes Stroker Gram Carbon White and Purple Ano
Specialized Command Post
Sram PG1030 with WolfTooth 42t
Rockshox Revelation 140mm Fork(from my stumpy)
Purple Ano QR and Seatpost clamp


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

mint355 said:


> There you go....


Anyone want to make me an offer on the Stylus... Frame or complete ?PM


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

Finally, got a legitimate picture of my ride.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

*2014 Surly Instigator 27.5*

Large Surly Instigator
Pike set at 140mm
Carbon Derby 40mm wide rims
WTB 2.4 Trail Boss tires
Renthal carbon fatbar 780mm wide, 40mm rise
XT brakes
Saint 1x10 drivetrain w/ 36t Wolftooth (need a guide eventhough it's narrow wide, dropping chains when riding hard).
Reverb dropper 100mm travel
TWO water bottle mounts make it the slackest two bottle mount bike on the planet.

Geometry:

66-66.25 degree head angle
13" bottom bracket
16.6" chainstay with 12x142 dropouts
Tapered (trumpeted) top tube and seat tube.
frame weight 6.6 lbs.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Just updated the Niner ROS9 with a sick custom wheel build by Project321. ZTR Flow EX pink rims and Project321 120 POE machined hubs, an Absolute Black Oval 32t ring and a WTB Team Rocket V Ti rail.

It's such a badass bike!


----------



## my2hands (Nov 3, 2010)

*NS Eccentric*


----------



## MobbinDobbs (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Carabao, where is that trail located?


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

MobbinDobbs said:


> Hey Carabao, where is that trail located?


Chula Vista, California. San Diego County area. Trail is called Rockhouse and is in the Sweetwater Reservoir area.


----------



## Japsel (Jul 22, 2009)

Production Privée Shan Classic Reverse XL
Rolling on some new hoops, and a new fork.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice whip! always liked the shan no matter the color scheme. hopefully you'll do the cables up right:thumbsup:


----------



## GEF_4 (Aug 1, 2014)

MobbinDobbs said:


> For Christmas this year I built my wife a new bike. I went with a Canfield Yelli Screamy and I couldn't be happier. Here's what I have so far...
> 
> Yelli Screamy Mint size M
> Raceface Atlas Purple Ano Handlebar
> ...


I love the Mint Yelli's. I haven't really seen any Mint Yellis in the forums. I think it's such an awesome color. I was pretty close to getting one. Great looking bike. Hope your Wife enjoys it!


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)

*Transition Trans Am*


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll add mine to the mix here. It's a NS Bikes Eccentric. I've been really happy with it so far. My intention was to use it as winter bike, but I may just make it my main ride, and let the full suspension be the back up bike.








Build info:

- Frame: NS Bikes Eccentric, Size medium
- Fork: Rock Shox Pike RTC Solo Air 150mm travel
- Headset:Cane Creek Cane Creek 40 ZS44/EC44/40 Conversion Headset
- Stem:Spank Industries Oozy Stem 50mm
- Handlebar: Spank Industries Oozy Bar 740mm
- Grips: Easton Lock-On 33mm
- Brakes: Shimano XT 160mm rear / 180mm front
- Shifters: Shimano XT
- Derailleur: Shimano XT with Oneup Rad Cage
- Crank: Shimano SLX with Oneup 30 tooth narrow wide chainring 
- Chain: KMC X10.93 10-Speed
- Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36 with Oneup 42 tooth
- Wheelset: Sun Ringle Charger Pro
- Tires: Continental Trail King ProTection 27.5 2.4
- Seatpost:Thomson Elite Dropper 30.9 x 400mm
- Saddlerologo Scratch X14
- Pedals: Shimano PD-M785 XT Trail


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Any of you guys/gals running Zee clutch derailleur / Zee shifters? I'm planning on making the jump from 2x9 to 1x10 and the Zee seems to be pretty cost effective. I ride mostly single track (On One 456 Evo II), but do like to play on the jumps/drops so i wouldn't mind the added durability the Zee is supposed to have. Those items and a NW chainring and i think i'm set? maybe a chain guide later if i find its necessary?


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

kyle_vk said:


> Any of you guys/gals running Zee clutch derailleur / Zee shifters?


Yes. I've been running this setup for a while. My current gears are 30Tx11-36T (1x10). It works OK, except the Zee derailleur has a penchant for snapping cables. I'm getting a bit sick of it and will probably be swapping it out for something else soon.

This is a known issue. I've chamfered the clamp plate as shown in the linked post, but it hasn't helped much.
Shadow+ short cage issues | Peter Verdone Designs


----------



## Upinflames7 (Aug 27, 2014)

i run zee shifter with slx mech 1x10 32t N/W 11-36 works great so far for me


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

*Carving lines.*

On one fatty out in the Peak District on Tuesday,

Following upgrades are:

Drilled rims
Avid code r brakes
Renthal 50mm stem
30T Hope narrow/wide
Hope 40 T-rex
X0 ten speed short cage mech
X9 10 speed shifter
Rockshox reverb 125mm dropper
Charge spoon saddle

What a fun bike


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

3rd season running zee shifty and mech. no problems and i run 34 x 11-40 with stock cage. it's a very easy setup with a no fuss install and it's durable, as it has seen a few too many logs and rocks. never heard of the cable snapping issue



edit: after reading the link on the sheared cable issue i'm disappointed, seems like the issues were with balls to the wall dh which this rd is supposed to be able to handle. i don't dh with my am rig so it's all good, anyhow this is an am forum.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Just built up today, barely got to ride it with the super bowl and the amount of mud out there today. Cheap/spare parts bike. But was a blast to ride!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*B+ Yelli Build*

I decided to throw some 650b Plus rims and tires on the Yelli. Really transformed the bike. My question is, does that big of a rear tire disqualify the bike from being a "hardtail" haha  Its awfully nice through the chunk and trail chatter now.

Frame 2014 Yelli Screamy Medium
Fork: Pike RC3 @140mm
XT Crank
XT Cassette w/ Hope 40t expander
Zee rear derailleur
Saint Shifter
XT pedals
Chris King- WTB i45 Scraper Rims
Blue Chris King Bottom Bracket
Sram 1091 Chain
Gravity Dropper Seatpost
RaceFace Atlas Bar
Shimano SLX Brakes
WTB Trailblazer 2.8 Tires
WTB Rocket 142 Saddle
Hope 35mm shorty stem


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice bike dusty... I'm surprised there is no bling after seeing your wheel builds. What psi did you use?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Jem7sk said:


> Nice bike dusty... I'm surprised there is no bling after seeing your wheel builds. What psi did you use?


No bling?!  They are a little hard to see in the pic. I almost did blue nips, but they did not match the blue of the hubs. The pics don't do justice for the King blue. Here are a pic of the hubs.

















I am running 10 psi in the front and was also running 10 in the back. It was a little too low for me, so I will be pumping it up to 12 and see how that goes. Sure makes a difference on the trail to have a little squish on the hard tail


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, they look nice in that closeup... Couldn't really see the pop from the first pics. Wow that is low.. I bet that does provide some squish.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

On-one fatty
66 HTA with the 120mm bluto
Giant contact dropper
40mm stem
720mm bars
34t raceface nw
1x8 xtr
Paul's thumbie shifter
BB7s, 203 hope rotor front. 185 Avid rear. 
Marge lites.


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Cotic Soul.
Sid XX Forks.
Hayes Trail Brakes.
DMR Vaults.
Lots of the Superstar Components stuff.


Running 1x9 but I need to upgrade to Zee like I've done on my full susser.


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

Shake down ride. LOVE this bike!


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

My On-One 45650B with Pike fork, roam 40 wheels, Guide R brakes and X0 groupset.


----------



## abaumann (May 3, 2014)

There are some suuuper sexy On-Ones in this forum...
Here's my newest gf:















Sorry about the crummy picture quality. Bike is built with old/new parts from another frame. Still rocking lots of mechanical components and loving them! This thing rips!


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon Sea Bright Blue*

My ride...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My 2011 Ventana El Ciclon.


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ol' Bromy said:


> My 2011 Ventana El Ciclon.


Nice hardtail.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Uuuuuuuh, my bad.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Uuuuuuuh, my bad. Wrong forum


----------



## naslime (Aug 15, 2014)

*Chromag Stylus Build*

I'll just leave this here..


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

My buddy...


----------



## r3drock (Dec 10, 2013)

Japsel said:


> Production Privée Shan Classic Reverse XL
> Rolling on some new hoops, and a new fork.


nice!!!


----------



## my2hands (Nov 3, 2010)

*Posing*

nS Surge Eccentric repowdered
King Hubs and Headset
Wolf Tooth 1 x 10
Thomson Stem and Seat post
XTR Rear and Shifter
Pacenti rims laced with Sapim CX Ray spokes
Ergon Enduro Saddle
Fox Talas
Gusset 853 Woodstock Cranks
Profile BB
At the Boss Trail in Northern Virginia


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Here's my 2015 Canfield Brothers Nimble 9..... Set up with Velocity Dually rims and WTB 2.8 TrailBlazer tires... this things destroys the trail chatter with the large volume tires


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

rsullivan said:


> Here's my 2015 Canfield Brothers Nimble 9..... Set up with Velocity Dually rims and WTB 2.8 TrailBlazer tires... this things destroys the trail chatter with the large volume tires


is that a 650 fork? travel?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

GT87 said:


> is that a 650 fork? travel?


Yes... 130-150mm TALAS Still has plenty of room in the arch


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*B+ Yelli Screamy*

I think I already posted some cell phone pics, but here are a few I took with my nice camera.

These are with the WTB i45 Scraper rims and 2.8 TrailBlazer tires. Laced up to Chris King hubs in the Navy flavor.

The camera makes the clearance look less than it really is. I have not rubbed yet.

Running 11 psi in the front, 13.5 in the back.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice dusty!


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

That Screamy looks like epic fun!What is the weight with thos massive tyres?









My bike got some pedals of my DH rig, new grips and a homemade Marshguard..


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Skorp said:


> That Screamy looks like epic fun!What is the weight with thos massive tyres?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are 2.8's on a 45mm internal width rim. Pretty incredible!!

Weight of the bike is around 27 or 28 I am guessing. It was 26 with the light carbon wheels. I just threw on a carbon bar as well, so that helped a tad.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Skorp said:


> That Screamy looks like epic fun!What is the weight with thos massive tyres?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I've been debating the on-one 45650b or kona explosif for a build.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

my freshly built chromag root down single speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

put a pike on it . . . .got a ride in before the storm . . .hahahaha it's never going to storm here


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll chime in with a B+ slack, AM HT

Here's my DB Mason HT with a WTB Trailblazer 2.8 on a Blunt 35 on the rear and a WTB Scraper i45 with a Vee Trail Taker 2.4 up front. I'm running the Trail Taker up front b/c I was only able to get my hands on just one WTB 2.8 (and the Vee TT is one of the largest available 650b tires and was dirt cheap)... I'm waiting until a 3.0" B+ tire with aggressive cornering knobs comes out.

I also have a Spank Oozy 295 front wheel with a large, aggressive 2.4 29er tire for warm weather use.


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Samuryan said:


> View attachment 966746
> 
> put a pike on it . . . .got a ride in before the storm . . .hahahaha it's never going to storm here


Is that a yelly or n9. I almost got a n9 before I found a screaming deal on the chromag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

Finished building my Mach 6.
Pivot Mach 6 Large 
* Fork: Pike 27.5 RC3T 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Zee FR
* Pedals:Shimano XT trail
* Stem: Easton Haven 55mm
* Handlebar: Whiskey 740mm
* Seatpost: Rockshox Stealth
* Saddle: WTB devo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Driven CSMX 10 speed
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire:Maxxis HR2
* Front Rim:Flow EX 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope evo 2
* Rear Tire:Maxxis Ardent
* Rear Rim:Flow EX
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope evo 2








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Is that a yelly or n9. I almost got a n9 before I found a screaming deal on the chromag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


n9.... very cool


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Samuryan said:


> n9.... very cool


Yes they are!! Where I'm at I'll probably never see one unless I get one. I've got 1 of 2 root downs that i know of in my state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slasa E (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice! This 8 year old thread lives.

REEBdikyelous


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is my Trek Marlin all mountain bike. All Mountain as in its-my-only-bike.

Only the frame is stock at this point...









Here is everything:

Reba 100MM
Cane Creek headset
Atlas handlebars
SLX brakes, Shimano ICE rotors
XTR rear shifter
Narrow/Wide single front 34T + SLX crank + Saint flat pedals
XT 10sp rear cassette
ZEE short-cage rear derailleur
DT Swiss M1700 rear wheel, Easton Haven front wheel
Rear tire: 2.25" WTB Trail Boss TCS with Enduro casing
Front tire: 2.3" WTB Exi-Wolf TCS with fast-rolling casing

What I don't like:
I don't think any single-ring larger than 34T will clear the frame
Stuck with no tapered headset
Stuck with standard QR rear


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

to pedro rios with the 160mm mach 6: really cool


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

*2008 diamondback response comp*

This is my all purpose bike, for trails, road and daily milk runs


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just arrived the other night. All parts are swapping over from Banshee to Yelli. I think I'll switch to 2 X 10, dropper post, and wider bar.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 968389
> Just arrived the other night. All parts are swapping over from Banshee to Yelli. I think I'll switch to 2 X 10, dropper post, and wider bar.
> View attachment 968388


Nice... Let us know how they compare!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

pedros mach 6 HT is futuristic


----------



## gomerpyle (Dec 28, 2014)

recently build SC Chameleon


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of my Transition TransAm, With all the snow I have not rode it yet, maybe 2 miles. Spring cant come fast enough.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jem7sk said:


> Nice... Let us know how they compare!


Definitely. The Banshee was a step in the right direction for me, but 2" shorter seat tube, curved top tube, and 1/4" off the chainstays, I'm hoping the Yelli is the cat's meow. Was almost sold on 650b, but I already had really nice 29er parts.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

I definetely love my paradox!!! Best hardtail for me for sure.


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

Chromag Surface with sick build for sale:

Chromag Surface, pro build, excellent condition - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

jackhammer said:


> View attachment 966862


is that a Chameleon?


----------



## ryanripper (Mar 2, 2015)

pdxmark said:


> Looking through this thread on ideas for a frame. I like the Dekerf Implant, though the manufacturer wants $2100 for the frame. Its tubing is Reynolds 853 with a stainless headset, a choice of 12 colors and sliding dropouts to run either 27.5" or 26" wheels. With a 120mm travel fork the head angle is 70*, the frame will utilize 120mm to 150mm of travel.
> 
> I can get the same deal on a similar frame out of the UK for about $1300usd, what is making frames cost so much more in North America?


Dekerf definitely has a strong reputation and loads of experience. As far as the $2100 goes, it is certainly steep (not what I paid). 
But as far as the bike goes - they are custom. So if you want the head angle slacker or the bb lower, this is included in the price. 
The bottom bracket is a touch high compared to modern am hardtails - but this is good for hoping over logs and stuff - extra clearance.
Mine is a 26er and super playful - the thing whips around really good and accelerates incredibly fast. 
One thing that took a bit to get used to was the stiffness of the frame - you certainly feel the bumps from the rear triangle - but this way you know for sure that the energy from your pedal stroke goes right into accelerating the frame and nowhere else. Very boutique bikes


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

*Production Privee Shan 917 edition*

Always wanted one of these steel Hardtail AM frames.
Managed to find a Production Privee limited Shan 917 edition. :thumbsup:
One of my LBS owners had one put away in his office. Begged him to sell to me as I am big fan of the Iconic Gulf colour scheme.

Anyway here it is....The LOUD Shan 917 and the not so loud 650b version. 
What a bike. Steel is real. Both version is so much fun to ride. I can't can enough of it
The setup
Shan 917 medium frame.
M70 Enve with CK rear hub/TUNE front hub. Maxxis tires
Spank Spike 28 Enduro wheelset. Michelin tires.
Shimano drivetrain with E13 42t cog and Raceface Next SL crank
Formula RO's, Renthal Carbon fatbar and Stem.
SDG saddle with Thomson drop post.


----------



## Vibemaker (Sep 20, 2014)

XgreygOOse said:


>


Oohhh, very, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## slodsm (Oct 8, 2014)

Ohhhh I need outside pictures. Transition TA, azionic outlaw wheels, rockshox pike, race face crank set 1x9. It's been raining snowing or sleeting since I got off work so best shots I have right now.


----------



## JBHD (Apr 9, 2008)

XgreygOOse said:


> Always wanted one of these steel Hardtail AM frames.
> Managed to find a Production Privee limited Shan 917 edition. :thumbsup:
> One of my LBS owners had one put away in his office. Begged him to sell to me as I am big fan of the Iconic Gulf colour scheme.
> 
> ...


Oef, a bit too much colour coordination for me, but I do like the Gulf colour scheme! Looks like a fun bike! Enjoy!!


----------



## stwesty (Mar 5, 2015)

Novara Ponderosa


----------



## azlakerfan12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Canfield Nimble 9


----------



## Fajro Malapell (Jan 11, 2014)

There's a lot of pretty bikes here! I love HT and here is mine, commencal Ramones steel frame. Spring is coming...


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

my every day do it all ride


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

acer66 said:


> is that a Chameleon?


Yes, it is.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

jackhammer said:


> Yes, it is.


Cool, this all I got so far.


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

acer66 said:


> Cool, this all I got so far.
> 
> View attachment 971193


Your's is same as mine. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

New wheels, fork...


----------



## nmeuvdast8 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Dartmoor Primal*

my Dartmoor Primal. still a work in progress...


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

Raleighguy29 said:


> my freshly built chromag root down single speed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which size is this ?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

jackhammer said:


> which size is this ?


It's a medium. I'm loving it so far. I'm 5'8".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon Sea Bright Blue*

Recently changed my Avid1 to these Hope Tech3 E4... they feel great...


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

Raleighguy29 said:


> It's a medium. I'm loving it so far. I'm 5'8".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very nice bike !

I am 5'7".

M-size is look better than S-size (29er Root down)

In July of the last year, the small size had stock in my country, but was not able to purchase the medium size by a sellout.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

jackhammer said:


> That's very nice bike !
> 
> I am 5'7".
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! I was looking at a nimble 9 till I found a killer deal on this. And I have to say I'm thrilled with my decision. Im running it with a 130 fox i9s stylo 180 cranks 70 mm stem and 720 bars. Till I have the extra cash for a dropper. Its got a thomson masterpiece post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Polished up my turd and ready to ride.


----------



## Tagseim (Apr 21, 2010)

*2015 Raleigh ToKul 3 650b*

I fell in love with this Raleigh Tokul 3 650b and brought it home today!


----------



## Tagseim (Apr 21, 2010)

*2015 Raleigh ToKul 3 650b*

This caught my eye at my LBS, I took it out for a shakedown ride and had to have it, It's mine now!


----------



## EvoShred (Mar 15, 2015)

Well my first bike wasn't a hardtail but my new one is.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tagseim said:


> This caught my eye at my LBS, I took it out for a shakedown ride and had to have it, It's mine now!
> View attachment 973591


Is that the steel frame model or aluminum. Waiting for my lbs to get one in so I can check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagseim (Apr 21, 2010)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Is that the steel frame model or aluminum. Waiting for my lbs to get one in so I can check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the ToKul 3 Aluminum, the next step more expensive is the Tokul 4130 steel frame.


----------



## Chromagnum (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a preview of things to come...


----------



## Herdwick (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, first time posting here and this is my junk....










On one 456 evo 2 20'' frame
Rockshox sektor coil gold 150/120
KS supernatural 125mm dropper
Pacenti dl 31 rims on SS switch hubs
780mm bars
Funn funduro 45mm stem
10 spd slx cassette
Zee rear mech
Blackspire 32 t N/W chainring
Sram 1400 cranks
Saint pedals
Nukeproof lock on grips
Deore brakes 203mm rotors F/R


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Chromagnum said:


> Just a preview of things to come...


Sweet!!! I love my chromag root down!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a mint condition Chromag Stylus frame size m/l for sale. New condition. Flo yellow 2014. Pm me if interested.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Check out my new ride 





































Bar, stem, some black and red bits, the whole drivetrain and the brakeline length are or were subject to change, but it rides awesomely and looks great, I think 

And yes, it's brazed 

Geometry is custom, based on 150mm fork with 25% sag.
HA 66°
SA 75.5° 
reach 460
CS 430mm
ST 430mm
BB 305mm
WB 1184mm

Mr. Bedford from Swarf Cycles is a great craftsman and a joy to work with!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

damn that looks slack as hell. love the 90's splatter paint. how does she climb?


----------



## SeabeeTom (Aug 31, 2012)

rigidftw said:


> Check out my new ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!! Cool bike!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Climbing in general is great. The frame is stiff as f*ck!* And the steep SA serves its purpose.
But it's pretty hard to get it to go around tight switchbacks.

*So stiff in fact, I had trouble keeping my feet on the pedals when going down rough bits on the first two rides so far. But I do run quite a lot of air in the rear tyre and I was going much faster than with the old bike


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

rigidftw said:


> Check out my new ride


Sweet Swarfe!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

JBHD said:


> Oef, a bit too much colour coordination for me, but I do like the Gulf colour scheme! Looks like a fun bike! Enjoy!!


+1
Love the 917's, always have, but a bit garish for a mountain bike in my case.
Good thing it's not for me anyway - congrats to the owner!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally finished!!! Except for needing to shorten the rear brake line and fine tune the cockpit.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Ride Report*

Found my hardtail:
Canfield Yelli-Screamy size small
Rock Shox "Revelator" 130mm
Stans ZTR Crest 
Salsa pro moto bar, 710mm with 11deg sweep
XT crank 24/32/bash / mix xt/lx comp. 
Giant dropper post
Avid BB7 brakes for now

My 3rd 29er hardtail, I'm 5'6," 140 range with 31.5" inseam. First 29er was a niner emd, loved the way it climbed, absolutely hated the bike. Did not last long, thought I swore off of 29ers, then built the Banshee Paradox. It definitely felt better than the niner, I could get the front wheel off of the ground. Although it has a 23.2" top tube, the seat tube is long in comparison and the top tube is straight, I'm all leg for my height and my package rested on the top tube. Bike just always felt too big for me, especially when jumping, maneuvering, bunny hopping, etc. I figured, go 27.5, but I already have all of the nice 29er parts and limited $$. Canfield was what I wanted to begin with, and they were in stock. 2" shorter seat tube, 1/4" shorter top tube, and another 1'4" or so off of the chainstays. All parts swapped over with a few new bits. Dead on!! I could probably keep up with my trance on this thing. Loves to jump, front wheel comes up even easier, tons of standover.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice bike Shane!


----------



## colewhite (Jan 24, 2015)

*my AM bike*

I have a custom bike built on a Merida TFS Trail 700-D frame.

_Specs:_

*Frame:* Merida Matts TFS Trail 700-D _(17")_
*Fork:* Rock Shox Tora Trail _(120mm)_ with custom paint
*Front derailleur:* Shimano Altus _(FD-M310)_ 3-speed
*Rear derailleur:* Shimano Altus _(RD-M310)_ 8-speed
*Front crank:* Shimano Altus _(FC-M311)_ [42-32-22]
*Rear cassette:* Shimano CS-HG41-8aw [11-32]
*Chain:* Shimano CN-HG40
*Front shifter/brake lever:* Shimano Altus _(ST-EF51)_ 3-speed
*Rear shifter/brake lever:* Shimano Altus _(ST-EF51)_ 8-speed
*Bottom bracket:* Shimano _BB-UN26_ [122.5 mm]
*Front wheel:* Rodi Excalibur DB rims with Joytech hub (36H)-[9x100]
*Rear wheel:* Rodi Excalibur DB rims with Joytech hub (36H)-[10x135]
*Front brake:* Avid BB5 with 160mm rotor
*Rear brake:* Avid BB5 with 160mm rotor
*Handlebar:* Zoom Aluminium [620mm] with KLS Advancer grip
*Stem:* unknown
*Saddle:* Selle Royal Seta (Kross Edition)

I'm very proud of it as I am 16 years old and I built it with my own hands, and bought it with my own money.

_I hope it will serve me for a long time..._


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

colewhite said:


> I have a custom bike built on a Merida TFS Trail 700-D frame.
> 
> _Specs:_
> 
> ...


looks great, if you stay into the sport I bet youll be upgrading to a whole new bike in a couple years...i know i did. I thought i had the bike I needed forever and now I have a bunch of bikes and need a new one all the time. Its a sickness!!

Here is mine....carbon 29er hardtail. Some will say " this isnt all mountain " But then I ride it everywhere including mountains so yea....


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Area51bikeworks (Mar 15, 2015)

Chromagnum said:


> Just a preview of things to come...


A little project I have in mind for later this Spring. Its a 97" ZX6000. Got this in a Craig's List ad with three other frames. I plan on making it becoming my "Here, hold my beer & watch this" off-road bike!


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

Large 2014 #surlyinstigator : 140mm Pike, #derbyrims 27.5 x 40mm, Hadley hubs, XT brakes 203/180, KS Lev Ti 125mm, Renthal carbon fatbar, Saint shifter/deraiileur/BB, XT 11-36, 36t Wolftooth, Thomson 50mm stem, and two H20 cages. Geo: HA 66, WB 45.5", BB 13", ST 72. #allmountainhardtail #steelisreal


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice build ^


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Yes, well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

*456EvoII*








Here is my 456EvoII size 16", i had the EvoI 18" for two seasons, but felt it to be too big of a frame so i passed that onto my bro and picked up the recent bundle. A world of difference a few milimetres make in the ride.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

The Factory said:


> View attachment 981144
> 
> Here is my 456EvoII size 16", i had the EvoI 18" for two seasons, but felt it to be too big of a frame so i passed that onto my bro and picked up the recent bundle. A world of difference a few milimetres make in the ride.


Nice bike and nice trail behind it. Both look really fun!


----------



## Hootbmx (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is my 2015 Honzo. i had a 2013 Honzo and loved it but wanted a little more stand over. I didn't expect it to ride any different because the geo is the same but this 2015 is even better!


----------



## Cerrone (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's my On-One 456 Evo2 Limited Edition 18"
150 Revelation
Hope/Flow
XT brakes, cassette, derailleur.
Saint shifter
RF Narrow/Wide 32t

Really loving it. Comes in at just a hair over 28 lbs.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll jump on the 456 train..

On-One 456 Evo II 16"
RS Revelation 150 Team
Sunn rhyno lite rims on some ancient grimeca hubs
Tektra brakes
XT cassette
Zee dérailleur, shifter
RF NW 34t
Spank bars
Truvative crank
Saint pedals

Pieced together from mostly used parts on a budget. Amazingly fun bike!


----------



## Al Gore Rhythm (Apr 30, 2014)

Another On One....

Bought my first MTB this fall, On One 45650b 16 inch, rockshox sektor Gold 140MM, shimano deore components. Unfortunately due to injury wasn't able to get any rides in, finally got out a couple times on some proper trails. All I can say is this thing rips, so stoked to finally be riding!

Imgur


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hey al glad you're loving it, but one pointer i might add is to route the front brake line inside the leg so it doesn't get ripped off in a crash or a stray banch


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Cerrone said:


> Here's my On-One 456 Evo2 Limited Edition 18"
> 150 Revelation
> Hope/Flow
> XT brakes, cassette, derailleur.
> ...


How tall are you and how does the bike feel? I have an old Ironhorse warrior expert and moving the parts over to a On-One 456 seems like a very good option.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

cassieno said:


> How tall are you and how does the bike feel? I have an old Ironhorse warrior expert and moving the parts over to a On-One 456 seems like a very good option.


FYI, I'm going to have a raw medium/16" with 6-8 rides on it up for sale pretty soon. (When I get the time to swap parts over to the large) I'm almost 6'3" and I couldn't quite get full seat tube extension on the 16" with the longest Thomson post. I didn't mind the top tube length with a 50mm stem. But longer legs, and out of shape, so I need any extra leverage I can get!!! 

I had been riding a 16" RM reaper that was stiff as holy heck before that. The steel On One is a much more forgivable ride. Enough that I liked trail riding on it a lot more. Which is why I'm going up to the next size so I can get full seat extension for the climbs. (I mostly used the reaper for family/kids rides and taking my nephew to the jump park. which is why I was on the smaller frames)

Anyway, I really like the 456! And you can NOT beat the price for what you get!!! I almost grabbed the newer carbon version to try a lighter build. But the reason I like the 456 is the feel of the steel compared to the stiff aluminum hardtails I've owned in the past. And I've heard mixed reviews of the new carbon bikes stiffness, and was worried it might be too much like the stiff RM Reaper frame I also need to get rid of!  Then I thought I'd have to upgrade/replace so many parts to lighten up my spare parts 456 build that I should just buy an all new carbon 456 bike. Then I almost just bought a new steel 45650B bike cause I thought if I was going to get something new I should go with the new wheel size and head tube spec. And I struggled for two weeks and couldn't make up my mind. So I just ordered another raw 456 in a 20"...

Actually I guess I'm going to have to try out the 20" at the jump park and make sure it's OK. I think it will be fine, cause I SUCK at dirt jumping! No Matter what bike I'm on!!!  But I don't want to totally ruin the fun of going with my nephew...


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

@ stiingya What made you decide on the 16 inch frame originally? Do you know know long your legs are curious if that frame would fit me (I am 5'11" with most of my height in my torso)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

cassieno said:


> @ stiingya What made you decide on the 16 inch frame originally? Do you know know long your legs are curious if that frame would fit me (I am 5'11" with most of my height in my torso)


almost 6'3 " with 34" inseam. I got the 16" reaper cause it was mostly for "casual" dirt jumping with my nephew. But now I'm riding it more so first I did the 18" On One and am loving the steel feel, but I couldn't get full seat extension and I was still really far off the back end. So I'm trying the 20" to see how that is.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

*2015 Kona Honzo*

Large frame
Pike RCT3 120 fork
Spank 295 wheels w/DT 350 hubs
Ardent 2.4 EXO/TR tires 
Kore OCD bars cut to 780 w/35mm Kore stem
KS LEV Ti 150 post w/Chromag TM saddle
Zee brakes, RD
RF Evolve cranks w/30t NW chain
XT 11-36 cassette
CB Mallet 3 pedals

<30 lbs.

Bike has seen +6,000ft climb/descents, big FR/DJ gap lines and local XC/trail romps without a hitch.


----------



## Cerrone (Apr 11, 2012)

cassieno said:


> How tall are you and how does the bike feel? I have an old Ironhorse warrior expert and moving the parts over to a On-One 456 seems like a very good option.


I'm 6'1" with 32" inseam. Bike feels perfect for me. It'll be better when I get a dropper, but for now it's about as good as it gets. 35mm stem with 785 bars. Lovin it.


----------



## abaumann (May 3, 2014)

Cerrone said:


> I'm 6'1" with 32" inseam. Bike feels perfect for me. It'll be better when I get a dropper, but for now it's about as good as it gets. 35mm stem with 785 bars. Lovin it.


Cassieno,
I know I am deviating from the thread topic (apologies), but it's important for you to ride a 456 before you buy one if you are at all disproportional like I am. I'm about 5'11.5" with a 34" inseam and long monkey arms and a short torso....I tried the 18" with a 60mm stem and 750mm bars and felt very cramped...I'm sure it would have been fine with a longer stem, but my seat was already back as far as it could be with a 25mm setback seatpost and I wanted snappy steering. There was something wrong with the frame (not a manufacturer error, just a frame prep error) and the on-one guys I was dealing with were super awesome and hooked me up with a 20" frame instead. The top tube is a little high (3" standover clearance, not really ever an issue because I don't jump high anyway), but the reach is perffffect now...try one before you buy one . It's not quite as whippy as the 18" was though...but way more comfy for long rides and bashes through rock gardens way better because I don't feel as top heavy. Again, sorry for deviating from thread topic.


----------



## hog_wild (May 19, 2014)

jgusta said:


> Large frame
> Pike RCT3 120 fork
> Spank 295 wheels w/DT 350 hubs
> Ardent 2.4 EXO/TR tires
> ...


Drool


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dartmoor Primal


----------



## The Factory (Feb 27, 2013)

Casseino, if it helps, i am 5"11 with a34' inseam. i was riding the 456 18" for two seasons, but it felt large for AM/DH riding. this year i got the 16" and its amuch better fit. running a 35mm stem and 760mm bars. the position is more upright now but not cramped. not sure if my arms are normal lenght or shorter/longer than average.


----------



## Mtn Mike 2 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Two classics*









Here are two oldies: a Cove Stiffee and a Rocky Mountain Flow, both with the old spring U-Turn Pike (140mm 20mm Maxle) in Scotland last April.

Very glad we had the U-Turn on the climbs. Let's have more variable suspension forks in the future please.....


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My Kamui with some Gravity Dropper tweaks. Thomson Stealth remote lever and a v-brake noodle. So, so much better than the stock remote.





































Also experimenting with a "26+" front tire setup. So far it's a resounding meh experience. Pushing around a lot more tire than my norm. Not getting the full benefits of say, riding my full fatbike, but that big fatty tire feels near as sluggish. Feels good traction-wise, but... If I'm gonna' push that extra weight and resistance around, I may as well just take the fatbike out anyhow. Potato-potahto.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

NS Eccentric, picked it up today

Medium
Marzocchi 350cr 140mm
Raceface carbon bars and atlas stem
Specialized command post

Can't wait for some hardtail fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Honzo

IMGP7702 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## abaumann (May 3, 2014)

scrublover said:


> My Kamui with some Gravity Dropper tweaks. Thomson Stealth remote lever and a v-brake noodle. So, so much better than the stock remote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK gravity dropper mod....was it pretty easy to do? I noticed Thomson sells the levers for pretty cheap. Any huge issues in the mod? Also, nice Chromag


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

abaumann said:


> SICK gravity dropper mod....was it pretty easy to do? I noticed Thomson sells the levers for pretty cheap. Any huge issues in the mod? Also, nice Chromag


Not really, though I'd love to see Thomson use an m5 for the cable clamp grub screw vs. an m4. IMO, the smaller size makes it easier to strip the Allen bits/threads, and can end up screwing up the cable.

As said, works much better than the stock remote. If you're stuck with or want to run one, the remote is the only real downer.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

2015 Kona Honzo, built up last night and on its maiden voyage.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Transition Trans Am 27.5*









Just built this Trans Am up today and can't wait to get out on it. Still need to run a shifter cable-ran out of housing so I'll have to grab some from the shop tomorrow-and find a dropper post. For the time being I don't mind running the rigid post and just dropping it with the quick release for any sustained descents. Just looking forward to taking this dog out for its maiden hunt!


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My issue with hardtails is seated pedaling. I have an old 26inch bike and it just feels so slow and jarring when seated and pedaling.

Once I am standing no issues with it.

I wonder how much of a difference steel / geometry / 29inch wheels make.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cassieno said:


> My issue with hardtails is seated pedaling. I have an old 26inch bike and it just feels so slow and jarring when seated and pedaling.
> 
> Once I am standing no issues with it.
> 
> I wonder how much of a difference steel / geometry / 29inch wheels make.


Is it seated climbing or descending while pedaling that you don't like?
For me climbing is fine, but on the descents I stand. 29ers will take up some of the small bumps, and steel frames are more subtle than alloy. 
But every bike feels different and to find the right one you should really demo a few.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

casio, ride it ss and you won't be seated, lol


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> casio, ride it ss and you won't be seated, lol











SIngle Speed Or Death!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

*Canfield EPO*

Canfield EPO Large
Nextie carbon wheels 30mm hookless/Hadley hubs 
Ardent 2.4/Minion DHF 2.5
Shimano Saint 1x10, 11-36 drivetrain and bottom bracket
Slx Cranks / 34t Wolftooth
XT brakes
Raceface Atlas 35mm stem/bar combo
KS Lev Ti dropper 125mm
140mm Pike RCT3

26 lbs. with pedals (XT trails)


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

carabao said:


> Canfield EPO Large
> Nextie carbon wheels 30mm hookless/Hadley hubs
> Ardent 2.4/Minion DHF 2.5
> Shimano Saint 1x10, 11-36 drivetrain and bottom bracket
> ...


Wow, very nice! That's the first EPO build I've seen. I think that may be my next build when/if I get tired of my N9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

On One Parkwood

Fork: Magura TS6 120mm
Wheels: fulcrum red power xl
Crank set: shimano Saint 1x10 
Blackspire 32t nw ring
11-42 xt with one up 42t
DMR V12 pedals
Ks supernatural dropper
Renthal fatbar lite 
Funnduro 45mm stem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

carabao said:


> Canfield EPO Large
> Nextie carbon wheels 30mm hookless/Hadley hubs
> Ardent 2.4/Minion DHF 2.5
> Shimano Saint 1x10, 11-36 drivetrain and bottom bracket
> ...


This is such an awesome frame. If it only had a ss option...

I'm surprised this didn't come out even lighter with the ~3.5 lb frame. I guess the dropper, big rubber, and Saint stuff pushed it up. With the Pike, Raceface carbon and SLX/XT bits, ~22 lbs is possible. A monster hardtail at that weight... responsiveness and fun do correlate, I've finally learned.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Area51bikeworks said:


> A little project I have in mind for later this Spring. Its a 97" ZX6000. Got this in a Craig's List ad with three other frames. I plan on making it becoming my "Here, hold my beer & watch this" off-road bike!


hmmm, not sure id really dump any money into that lol


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Collins said:


> This is such an awesome frame. If it only had a ss option...


I know this is sacrilege, but just use a tensioner, it's much easier to set up disc brakes with one than sliding or slots.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Changed to the 20" frame. Need to get more ride time. But the longer top tube is a much better climbing set up and it's more stable with the longer wheelbase, (and because I'm not sitting so far back over the rear wheel now). But on the flip side I liked how nimble the 18" was, like a big BMX. So I'm not 100%. But all the cool kids are riding longer top tubes these days, so I guess I need to give it a fair chance.

Also peace of mind for my junk and aesthetically I liked the lower top tube on the 18". Too bad they don't have a longer top tube on the 18"! I've looked at the NS Chromo Eccentric, as that frame style can easily be long, low and still have enough seat tube. But they didn't have the large size in all black and I wasn't into the white and blue.

But you can't beat a steal hardtail for 300 bucks. On One is an amazing value!!! And up close the RAW frame is sweet!


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

Hey fellas, Im wondering if you could lend me some advice. I have a 2012 Honzo and recently purchased everything to convert it to a 10-speed (Zee short cage, SLX cassette, Zee shifter, SLX chain and RF narrow wide). Now, when I bolt the chainring up (to the stock Kona crankset), there is ZERO clearance between the ring and the chainstay. Anybody have any suggestions? Is it possible the crank arm is too close? Is it acceptable to run the sprocket on the front side of the spider? Any help would be greatly appreciated- I would really love to ride the new setup as soon as possible.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Got a photo? What size ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

No photo at the moment- its a 32 tooth, same as the stock ring. The stock ring has little clearance, but enough to spin the cranks. The RF NW rubs on the chainstay pretty heavily. Im thinking I may have torqued the crank arm down too much, which would (obviously move the crankarm in too far). However, if this is not the case, Im curious if its possible to run the ring on the front side of the spider, rather then the back.


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

OK, so heres some pics. you can see that the chainring is pressed right against the chainstay




However, if i mount it to the outside of the spider, there is plenty of clearance. Anybody think this would pose an issue?


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't see the external bottom in your pictures. This would push the crank arms out a fair bit and give you the clearance needed.

https://www.konaworld.com/images/bikes/gallery/honzo/7.jpg


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Birchwood said:


> OK, so heres some pics. you can see that the chainring is pressed right against the chainstay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will be fine on the outside. I have mine on the inside and a bash ring on the outside but I don't see why it won't work on the outside.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

So long as the chainline is ok it should be ok to run it on the outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm guessing chain line will be horrible with it on the outside. Same reason u don't run big ring big cog, wears the shyte outta everything real fast. You need to find the problem


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

I had same problem. So I just went down a size from 34-32. Try a 30. Your gearing will probably still be perfectly adequate and you will keep a clean chainline.


----------



## nmeuvdast8 (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally finished building my AM rig...



















*Frame Size: Dartmoor Primal, Medium, Black-Blue Colorway

* Rear Shock: N/A

* Fork: Rockshox Pike Solo Air RCT3 150mm Travel, 27.5

* Brakes: Shimano Deore XT 160mm

* Cranks: Shimano Deore XT 2X (38/24)

* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX

* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT

* Pedals: Shimano Saint

* Stem: Thomson Elite X4, 50mm

* Handlebar: Easton Haven 740mm

* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth, 125mm Travel

* Saddle: WTB Pure V

* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36

* Chain: YBN SLA101-TiB (newly installed, not pictured)

* Headset: Dartmoor Blink Integrated Headset

* Grips: OUry Lock-on Grips

* Front Tire: 2.25 Schwalbe Racing Ralph

* Front Rim: Spank Subrosa 30, 27.5

* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo Hubs, 15mm TA / Rockshox Maxle Lite 15mm

* Rear Tire: 2.25 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 27.5

* Rear Rim: Spank Subrosa 30, 27.5

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo 9mm QR / Hope Skewer

* Shifters: Shimano XT iSpec 10 Speed Shifter

* Seatclamp: Hope QR (will change to bolt type soon)

* Chainguide: N/A

* Weight: approximately 30lbs


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Titus Fireline Evo 29er
Manitou Tower Pro 120mm
Stans Crest rims on Superstar Switch Evo hubs
On-One Smorgasbord tires
SRAM Guide brakes with Hope floating rotors (180mm F, 160mm rear)
Easton Haven bars (need to go wider!) and Funn Funnduro 45mm stem
XT 1x10 with Race Face 34t N/W chainring
Thomson Elite dropper, Thomson seatclamp and WTB Volt saddle

I love it!
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*SSixFiftyB*

This bike has been on here before in a different iteration (29er with Fox 140). She rips and I love the way she rides with 27.5 wheels and the Fox 36/160.

Might be time to get her painted...


----------



## Feelin' Surly (Apr 29, 2010)

Newly built Production Privee SHan 27. She ride reeeal nice!


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

Chromag Rootdown









http://forums.mtbr.com/canadian-bik...d-same-but-different-979267.html#post12042174


----------



## BullseyeCattledog (Nov 30, 2014)

Nimble 9


----------



## rpmk104 (Oct 24, 2005)

On one 45650b

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

My AM creation.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks all mountain to me. Enjoy


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

carabao said:


> View attachment 1002069


That's the one and only sarin hard tail I would ever have!!! That's a bad ass bike man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

Raleighguy29 said:


> That's the one and only sarin hard tail I would ever have!!! That's a bad ass bike man!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I love it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

carabao said:


> View attachment 1002069


OOOOHHH MAN! That EPO is just gorgeous! If I didn't have a Pivot Les and a Carver Gnarvester already, both that I love to death, this would be in my garage without a doubt. The LINES...


----------



## themtbcat (Mar 24, 2014)

My nimble 9 build
Pike Rct3
XT groupset and brakes
Azonic Outlaws Wheels
This things shreds yo


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> OOOOHHH MAN! That EPO is just gorgeous! If I didn't have a Pivot Les and a Carver Gnarvester already, both that I love to death, this would be in my garage without a doubt. The LINES...


Thanks man! Sounds like you have a great stable of bikes.


----------



## Hans0331 (Jul 14, 2015)

*My budget all mtn rig*

2015 Diamondback Axis XE (DSG Special) 
Upgrades: 700mm/20mm riser bar, rockbros grips, 1x8 conversion using 32t raceface chainring, nashbar platforms, Raidon fork, custom splatter paint job (rattle can goodness :thumbsup, homemade "muck" guard.
Bike needs better brakes and a different seat/seat post set up.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

just finished putting this bad mamma jamma together...

only complaint is the clearance between the front derailleur is pretty minimal. would have like to gone 1x but i was swapping over from my old frame and didnt wanna invest in a new crankset.

ill post some more pics later, very stoked with how it came how and cant wait to see how she rides....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1004365
> 
> 
> just finished putting this bad mamma jamma together...
> ...


You couldn't just go 1x10 while using your existing crankset? Chucking your current chain rings and a couple of chain links and throwing on a narrow wide ring? That's how I set my whips up and I haven't looked back. Love having less stuff on my bar and the clean, front dérailleurless look. Either way, enjoy your new rig!


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

^on a budget...


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

To do that is only gonna cost you a nw ring and what's that? $40? You wouldn't need a new crankset. Just use the one you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ 40 bucks ain't bad for shaving off the better part of a pound when you include housing and everything.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1004365
> 
> 
> just finished putting this bad mamma jamma together...
> ...


My Yelli Screamy is the same way, prob 2mm from derailleur to conti mtn king 2.2 tire. I donated from other bikes as well, $100 for the wolf tooth / one up bail-out gear, didn't work real good with my old 2011 lx rear derailleur in the past so I went 2x. I've heard sram clutch derailleurs work better, but more $$ indeed.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

its the race face turbine with a 80/120 bcd, n/w are hard to come by in that size....id love for someone to prove me wrong...


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

cameden said:


> its the race face turbine with a 80/120 bcd, n/w are hard to come by in that size....id love for someone to prove me wrong...


Wolftooth makes them, but... 36t is the smallest tooth count on 120 bcd, they take special chaining bolts from wickwerks, and they are $79 a pop.

If you go 1x I would wait and buy a crankset that is capable of removing the spider.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Touché cameden. I see the dilemma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)

just put this one together this morning and took her for a ride this evening


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

My most favoritest bike evar.








_2014 Kona Honzo: w/Pike, Hammerschmidt (32x23.5/32x15), KS Supernatural 150mm post & WTB Dissent 2.5"/Maxxis Minion 2.5"_


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Not sure it was all mountain sorry


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1005687
> View attachment 1005688
> View attachment 1005689
> View attachment 1005690


That bike looks so sick!
What pedals are you using?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

crank bros mallet 2


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What pedals are you using?


Dude, I thought you knew like 90 something % of all bike stuff made.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

lol, yeah anyone should know those are mallets. f9 you're a hoot


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

This looks interesting... http://singletrackworld.com/2015/07/fresh-goods-friday-253/


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> lol, yeah anyone should know those are mallets. f9 you're a hoot


Well at first I thought they looked like mallets but I went on their website and they looked different, so I asked to clear it up. I don't know clipless pedals too well apparently or I should have known without asking lol.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Dude, I thought you knew like 90 something % of all bike stuff made.


I have said many stupid things on this forum but never have I said that (it was probably like 50% is what I said.) 
But still, I don't run clipless so I don't shop for them which means I don't know them at all. All I know for brands are Crank Bros (mallet) and Shimano. 
I can't name any more brands who make clipless pedals although I know there are many more out there.


----------



## TonyPoz (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's My all mountain hardtail. It's a 2015 Trek Stache8. The only mod I've done is a tubeless conversion.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

bad andy said:


> View attachment 1005748


Your linked article is from July... I must find this frame and buy it!


----------



## dirtryder1000 (Feb 5, 2006)

*2014 Jamis Komodo*

Xt brakes
Zee drivetrain
Command Post
Funn bars/stem/headset
WTB wheelset
Holy roller 2.4's
Fork on de way


----------



## themtbcat (Mar 24, 2014)

Decided to go singlespeed on my AM hardtail rig. 
Went with the Absolute Black 20t and it looks B%$ching.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*The Charlotte Hornet*


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

*Captain America SS*

my custom built 2012 Kona Honzo









140mm Pike RCT3
Reverb Stealth 150mm(not pictured)
SLX Cranks
Xt Trail pedals
AB 32 or 34 oval narrowide
Endless Cogs 18-19-20-21 
SRAM Guide R brakes 180f/160r
Kore 35mm Stem
Ragley Wise bar 10mm rise
Stans Flow Ex/ Hope Pro2 front and DT Swiss SS 240 rear
lots of tires but right now running DHF 2.3 and Specailized Slaughter 2.3 rear

27ish lb

Very well may morph into a Ti Honzo over the winter with some carbon hoops to get under 25lb.


----------



## Slounsberry (May 22, 2013)

robtre said:


> View attachment 1009960
> View attachment 1009961


Awesome! Those colors are perfect!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

The original AM do-it-all agressive hardtail.
Last century frame,contemporary build.









Frame - Cove Hummer XC 199? Sandvik build
Fork - Magura TS8 120mm
Headset - Hope
Stem - Thomson 4X 70mm
Handlebar - Spank Oozy 720mm 5mm rise
Grips - ODI Longneck
Seatpot - Titanium 30.0mm
Seatpost collar - Hope
Saddle - PRO Turnix
Brakes - Shimano XTR M970, Goodridge lines
Rotors - Hope floating 160mm
Shifters - Shimano XT M960
FD - Shimano XTR M901
RD Shimano XTR M971 Shadow
Crankset - Shimano XTR M970,TA+Truvativ chainrings
Pedals - Exustar PM215
Cassete: Shimano XT 11-32
Chain: SRAM
Wheels: Mavic SLR
Tires: Shwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 2.25 + Bontrager Jones X 2.35
Bottle Cage: King Cage

23.1lbs/10,5kg


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

2015 Canfield EPO 29er

med carbon frame
rs reba RCT3 120mm
x01 32t crankset
x0 1x10 shifter
x0 10speed mech
praxis 11-40 cassette
x0 trail 160/180
roval carbon control 29 22id
renthal cockpit
ks lev


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Erock503 said:


> 2015 Canfield EPO 29er
> 
> med carbon frame
> rs reba RCT3 120mm
> ...


I love the EPO! Enjoy it!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

that epo is badass, what is the weight? wish the bros would have done a sliding DO though


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> that epo is badass, what is the weight? wish the bros would have done a sliding DO though


Thanks guys, she came in at 22.2lbs without pedals. Absolutely love this bike.


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

*Still a lot of joy...*


----------



## Matlax (Feb 23, 2014)

NS Eccentric...maiden voyage was downhilling at Oak Mountain in NY on Sunday then first regular trail ride today. Ridiculously fun bike.

SRAM XX1 drivetrain (shifter, derailleur, chain, cassette, crank, chainring (32T))
SRAM Guide RSC brakes with 180 mm front and back
Rockshox Reverb 125 mm dropper
Rockshox Pike RCT3 dual air 160 mm
Renthal Fatbar Lite (10 mm rise and uncut), Apex 50 mm stem, Kevlar grips
Cane Creek 40 headset
Crank Bros Mallet 2 pedals
Stans Flow EX ZTR 27.5" rims
Hope Pro 2 hubs (fancy blue color to match the cute blue spoke nipples)
Continental MountainKing tires being run tubeless
Douglass Booty Love 2 seat
28 lbs fully outfitted


----------



## Matlax (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's the same as above but with my brother's Stanton Switchback lefty for some hardtail downhill fun. Pretty entertaining when a guy on a full suspension DH rig asked us in the parking lot if we were pedaling up (I guess he thought they were XC bikes due to the hardtail)...felt good to smoke him on the way down...lol.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Silver Darmoor Hornet in route from Canada . Can't wait to start building it over the winter. Will post pics of frame from unboxing!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

My Orange Crush...

Tubeset 6061-T6 Custom Butted Aluminium
Forks Fox 32 Float R 140mm
Front Mech Shimano Deore
Rear Mech SRAM X9 Medium Cage
Shifters SRAM X7
Brakes SRAM Guide R with Shimano Ice Tech 203mm rotors front and rear.
Bottom Bracket Race Face X Type
Crankset Race Face Ride XC X Type
Cassette SRAM PG950
Hubs Shimano 525 Disc
Rims Mavic XM117
Spokes DT Swiss Competition S/S Black
Tyres Continental Mountain King 2.4 and X King 2.4
Headset FSA Orbit MX
Stem	Race Crank Brothers Cobalt 3
Handlebars Crank Brothers Iodine 3 Riser
Saddle SDG Bell Air
Seat Post Race Face Ride XC
Pedals Shimano M540 SPD's










































My wife now has a Boardman 650b Comp which is almost totally stock as she is just getting into riding so the only swap has been the Avid rotors to Shimano XT RT76 180mm rotors front and rear.

Cassette/Freewheel:	SRAM PG1050 - 12-36t
Chainset:	FSA Comet 368 42/27t
Fork Lock-out:	Yes
Fork travel:	120mm
Front Brake:	Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc Brake - 180mm Shimano XT RT76 Rotor
Front Hub:	9mm QR - 32 Hole
Front Mech:	SRAM X7 - 2 Speed
Gear Shifters:	SRAM X7 - 2x10 Triggers
Geometry:	Boardman MTB Hardtail
Handlebars:	Boardman E4P - 680mm(S) 700mm(M,L) - 31.8 with 15mm Rise
Headset:	FSA Orbit C-40 ACB/Industrial 1.1/8" to 1.1/2" Tapered - Integrated
Pedals:	Wellgo Platform - 9/16"
Rear Brake:	Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc Brake - 180mm Shimano XT RT76 Rotor
Rear Hub:	9mm QR - 32 Hole
Rear Mech:	SRAM X7 - 10 Speed - Type 2 - Long Cage
Rims:	Mavic XM319 - 32 Hole
Saddle:	Boardman E4P - Chromoly Rails
Seatpost:	Boardman E4P - 31.6mm - 350mm(S) 400mm (M,L) with offset
Stem:	Boardman E4P - 70mm - 31.8 with +/-7 degree rise
Tyres:	Schwalbe Racing Ralph Folding 27.5" x 2.25"


















Photos are from the day I collected it before the rotors got swapped. There will be some more changes as she gets into it more.... lol


----------



## Puzz300 (Aug 27, 2015)

Picked up my Honzo AL DL Friday night.  Olnly immediate changes are a Chromag moon saddle and Saint pedals. Dropper post is next.

Weighed 27lbs even without pedals and with stock WTB saddle.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Puzz300 said:


> View attachment 1013656
> 
> View attachment 1013657
> 
> ...


Cool bike!
I am not a fan of Kona but I really like the Honzo. It's one of those bikes that every real mountain biker should be able to recognize from the name alone. 
And it's a bike I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

Box stock Stache 7 just a couple daze old. Put twelve miles on the beach today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

anumkhan said:


> hey im purchasing BMX cycle for mountain track . Im seeing this cycle for many sites . but the price is too much .Im only used for Entertainment plz suggest me .


google translate? troll? both?


----------



## Bigby (Sep 7, 2015)

2015 Santa Cruz Chameleon.
1 x 10 Drivetrain. 
Fork: Rockshox Sektor Gold RL 130mm Solo Air w/ 15mm through axle and tapered steerer
Front Shifter: Shimano XT 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX M675 GS Shadow Plus
Sram S1000 Crankset
Race Face 34T NW Chainring
Shimano 11-36 10sp. cassette
Avid Hydraulic Disc Brakes with 180mm front / 160mm rear G2 CS rotors
Cane Creek 10 series tapered cartridge bearing
Race Face Ride 740 31.8 Bars w/ 90mm stem
WTB STi23TCS wheel set
Maxis Hight Roller 27.5 x 2.3 (front) tire
Maxis Ardent 27.5 x 2.25 (rear) tire
Stan's Tubeless set up
Specialized Dropper post
90mm stem


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

Production privee OKA. Very fun bike.


----------



## munakorva (Sep 23, 2015)

this is for everything from xc to downhill.
All the parts are really nice and swanky.

I expecially like the fork. Sherman Firefly 130mm, from 03-05. It was never used when i bought it about month ago. Spv+ and leaking. **** yeah. This was one of those dreamy parts that i wanted when i was a teenage dirt jumper. Its still nice

Here is some riding. Autumn clip from tuesday





:madmax::madmax:


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My Ragley Blue Pig

happy with where its at now, ispecb is super handy for shifter reach with my small hands


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Edit : Dumb comment, please disregard my brain fart.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

Puzz300 said:


> View attachment 1013656
> 
> View attachment 1013657
> 
> ...


Really liking the Honzo AL/DL. How do you like the ride/setup? Considering this frame for a build, but I'm also sold on the complete bike if I go that route. Did you have to have a dealer (local?) order it for you? My area dealer is an EMS.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's my Production Privee Oka























Rockshox Pike 150mm RCT3 Solo
Spank Spike Vibracore bar 30mm rise
Spank Spike race 28 rims laced to Nukeproof generator hubs
Maxxis High Roller II 2.4
Maxxis Ardent 2.25
Nukeproof Sam Hill saddle
KS Lev 125mm seatpost with Southpaw trigger
HT AE01 pedals
Shimano XT drivetrain and brakes
Raceface 32T chainring

All in weight 13.0kg


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

I had the pleasure of being the Demo pilot on this new rig. This thing is a rock solid slayer. I'm going to be clearing some space in my stable for sure. Still working out the deets on the final build offerings but I'll give the basics.

29er
True Temper construction with paragon frame components. 
Cane Creek 40
Pike 140
Reverb stealth 
Guide RSC brakes
boost spacing
1x11

More info to follow...


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont think it needs a caption.


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

2014 Chameleon

















2014 Medium Frame
Fork- White Brothers Loop 130mm
Headset- Chris King
Drivetrain- 1x10 Shimano SLX
Chainring- 32T Wolftooth
Brakes- Shimano SLX
Crankset- Shimano SLX
Pedals- Straitline Amp 
Stem- Renthal Split
Bars- Race Face Atlas stealth 13mm rise/ 785mm width
Seatpost- Thomson
Saddle- WTB Silverado w/ TI rails
Wheelset- Weinmann U28 27.5
Tires- Maxxis Ardent


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

munakorva said:


> this is for everything from xc to downhill.
> All the parts are really nice and swanky.
> 
> I expecially like the fork. Sherman Firefly 130mm, from 03-05. It was never used when i bought it about month ago. Spv+ and leaking. **** yeah. This was one of those dreamy parts that i wanted when i was a teenage dirt jumper. Its still nice
> ...


What years inbred is this? My gf has a 2015 inbred 29 and wants to run a longer fork.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just finished building this one with mostly spare parts.

I'm very impressed with the way this bike rides. Built as a 1x9 28t & 11-36t with a Shadow+ clutch derailleur and a single friction shifter.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's my trusty 456. 1x10 34t w/ Zee bits. What tire/rim widths are other 456 owners running? I've got 2.4/2.2 conti's on some narrow old rhino lytes. I'd love to move to a Velocity Blunt 35 or similar on some 2.4s or 2.5 (as wide as possible is really what I want). Not to concerned about mud clearance as it's usually pretty dry where I ride. Any experiences would be appreciated as its hard to tell what will fit with the two changes together.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

greddyvox said:


> Here's my Production Privee Oka
> 
> View attachment 1022102
> 
> ...


I like the bike - very nice; also, good combination on the tires; I am running Maxxis HR II 27.5x2.30 in front and Ardent 27.5x2.25 rear


----------



## Rider719 (Sep 18, 2015)

2015 Raleigh Tokul 2
2x conversion 
aka saquaro 2.2 front and rear
shadow plus rear deraillure
odyssey pedals, xt shifters
auriga brakes with new pads and fresh bled
xcr suntour 120 mm fork suprisingly decent
nice ergo grips to be comfy riding all day long


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Cotic BFe I built this summer.









140mm X-Fusion Velvet, tapered steerer
Zee shifters and Crank
SLX 11-36 cassette
Raceface 34t n-w w/ bash guard
Easton Havoc Carbon Bar w/ ODI lock on grips
Kore B52 stem
X-Fusion Hilo dropper

Front wheel: Shimano SLX 15mm hub laced to Sun Ringle Inferno 31 (awesome rim)

Rear Wheel: low end Shimano hub with a through bolt conversion (Wheels Manufacturing solid 10mm axle bolted to dropouts) laced to WTB i23 rim (should have used another inferno 31)

Brakes: old low end Shimano hydraulics that will not die... or even require so much as a bleed... after 6 years.
Running my last Specialized Eskar in the front (wish they still made it...) and a Specialized Renegade in the rear

So far... awesome bike. It's like riding a big BMX bike through the woods. The only thing I might do differently is swap to a 36mm chasis fork and look to use a schwalbe rock razor in the rear (for bigger side lugs)


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Noice BFe, pat!

Here's a 'nother one, my xc,am,dh trials and general goofing around steed.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Kyle201 said:


> Noice BFe, pat!
> 
> Here's a 'nother one, my xc,am,dh trials and general goofing around steed.
> 
> View attachment 1025260


Right back at you, Nice bike! I am amazed at how incredibly versatile these things are... anything from DJ to xc to dh, there really isn't anything it can't do reasonably well.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rider719 said:


> View attachment 1025224
> 2015 Raleigh Tokul 2
> 2x conversion, aka saquaro front tire and honey badger (about done) rear, some other little things.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you sold two really good bikes to replace them with a low end "all mountain" hardtail.

Hopefully you'll upgrade or buy another FS bike in the future.


----------



## Rider719 (Sep 18, 2015)

i started whitewater boating, got a 1700 dollar kayak and 3000 dollar cat a raft that i built, not bought. unlike you i have other hobbies and would like to ride with you sometime haha


----------



## Rider719 (Sep 18, 2015)

love that color scheme, slick lookin bike


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rider719 said:


> i started whitewater boating, got a 1700 dollar kayak and 3000 dollar cat a raft that i built, not bought. unlike you i have other hobbies and would like to ride with you sometime haha


I have other hobbies just I focus on mountain biking.
I still have a hardtail but I really want to get a full suspension bike.


----------



## Rider719 (Sep 18, 2015)

yea dude just being back on bikes after a few years off made me realize some stuff...basically dont get rid of any bikes unless its for another ha RIDE!!!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## munakorva (Sep 23, 2015)

Ross1200 said:


> What years inbred is this? My gf has a 2015 inbred 29 and wants to run a longer fork.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry, i did not notice this...

it is 2010. Geo should be the same also in later inbreds. On one recommends 120mm for max travel, but it depends on fork A-C length, riding style etc. I think even 140mm travel fork with low A-C would feel allright for aggressive riding.

If you more into XC and climbing, i would not recommed. bb gets a bit high. But if your GF is aggressive rider and likes sometimes to get tires off the ground, it will be really nice. Long travel makes inbred feel really fun. a bit bmx feeling on it because of the negative bb drop and light tubing.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

blue_biker said:


> View attachment 1026584
> View attachment 1026585


That is a really tastefully done bike, nice job.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

CS2 said:


> That is a really tastefully done bike, nice job.


Thanks. It's been a blast to ride. So much fun.


----------



## twoxsides (Nov 11, 2015)

*Cotic BFe 27.5*









My recently finished Cotic BFe 27.5

X Fusion Sweep (Roughcut HLR) 140mm
Nukeproof Warhead Tapered Headset
Sram X1 32t Chainset
Sram X9 One-By-Ten Drivetrain
Sram Guide R, 180mm F&R
Mavic XM423 on Superstar Switch Ultra Hubs
Conti Mountain King 2.4 (Protection Casing, Tubeless)
RS Reverb 125mm
Nukeproof Warhead Bars, 760mm Wide / 20mm Rise / 35mm Clamp
DMR Defy Stem, 50mm Reach / 35mm Clamp


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Very slick looking. Except for that saddle. Get an all-black one or maybe the new nukeproof vector saddle with the touch of yellow and it'll be perfect


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

twoxsides said:


> Conti Mountain King 2.4 (Protection Casing, Tubeless)


Those tires any good?

Problem with Conti I've found is getting the buggers on. I'm not sure if the ProTection casing would make that harder!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'm still waiting on the dropper seatpost, Vigilante rear tire, new rotors and pads and Thomson Ti bars.


----------



## twoxsides (Nov 11, 2015)

greddyvox said:


> Very slick looking. Except for that saddle. Get an all-black one or maybe the new nukeproof vector saddle with the touch of yellow and it'll be perfect


Yeah, that Fizik saddle was in my parts bin and I just wanted to get out on a ride. I'll be replacing it soon. Considered the NP Plasma, but I've read they're not very forgiving? Need a comfortable saddle to handle long days.

Will most likely fit a Charge Scoop.



PaulClift said:


> Those tires any good?
> 
> Problem with Conti I've found is getting the buggers on. I'm not sure if the ProTection casing would make that harder!


I'd be lying if I said they were easy to mount, but a little soapy water helped get them on, and I was gonna be doing that to help seat the bead anyway.

Can't fault the grip on the tires after three rides mind, they're sticking to the trail like glue. I was happy with the narrower models on a more XC focused bike I recently rode, but the cheaper compound and basic casing was a little underwhelming. You get what you pay for I guess. These Protection Casing / Black Chilli Compound models seem to be class so far.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

*2016 Honzo ST.*

2016 Honzo ST Large
Pike at 140mm, 46mm offset
Nextie 35mm carbon hoops
Hadley Hubs
1x10 Saint drivetrain
RaceFace SIXC bar cut to 775mm and 35mm stem
Ardent 2.4s
XT brakes, 203/180 rotors


----------



## MtnJammer (Sep 26, 2006)

In the wild...


----------



## MtnJammer (Sep 26, 2006)

In the wild...


----------



## r750mrk (Oct 10, 2011)

*my orange p7*


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Epo*

IMGP8816 by Kyle, on Flickr


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kyle509 said:


> IMGP8816 by Kyle, on Flickr


That bike is plain SEXY.

I want it.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice bike. Got a great review in the latest Dirt Rag too.


----------



## BlueDragonX (May 10, 2013)

Here's another EPO then.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

BlueDragonX said:


> Here's another EPO then.
> 
> View attachment 1030049


Alright that settles it. Next year I'm ordering me a epo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*kona honzo*

rebuilt......


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

That Honzo looks really cool.

I'm torn between buying an On-One 456 frame and converting the parts from my 26er over or buying a Honzo frame and converting parts from my 29er.

but this would be my secondary (or tertiary bike if it's the 26er) so should I just buy a high end 29er full suspension bike instead?

like the Rocky Mountain Instinct.


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That bike looks like it has bad intentions. Very nice!


----------



## RaceCX (Nov 22, 2015)

*My Niner at Noquamenon Trails, Marquette, MI*

Bought for frame - basic components (X7, Race Face 3x10)


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Canfield epo wins my vote for the nicest looking hardtail of the year, 2016 kona honzo a close 2nd.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's a toss up. Two bikes that look great and look like they're built to get rowdy.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

Shane5001 said:


> Canfield epo wins my vote for the nicest looking hardtail of the year, 2016 kona honzo a close 2nd.


I've owned both and ridden them back to back. The EPO is Creed and the Honzo is Rocky Balboa. They're both great.


----------



## Sandski (Feb 24, 2012)

*Titus Fireline Evo*

Titanium


----------



## Size10 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is mine. Literally just finished putting on new dropper and drivetrain.

Frame: 2011 Ragley Blue Pig
Fork: Rockshox Revelation RCT3 150mm
Wheelset: Sun Ringle Charger Pros
Tires: Waiting for my Hans Dampf front and Nobby Nic rear to get here, both 26x2.35, both tubeless.
Stem: Firefly 50mm
Bars: Kore OCD flats, 800mm uncut
Grips: Raceface
Brakes: Giant Roots, 203mm Hope f, 180mm rear
Headset: Cane Creek
Bottom Bracket: XT
Crank: Funn Ridge 170mm, currently RaceFace NW 32, waiting for a AbsoluteBlack Oval 32 to arrive.
Pedals: Time Attac and Xpedo Spry flats
Shifter: Microshift 10Speed thumbie
Derailleur: Shimano ZEE
Cassette: SLX 11-34 10 speed
Chain: SRAM PC1091
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 125mm dropper


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks good^


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

New tires are on!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

blue_biker said:


> New tires are on!


Running the exact same setup. Pretty good combo out here in dry SoCal, but the NN center nobs are chunking a little bit already.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Running the exact same setup. Pretty good combo out here in dry SoCal, but the NN center nobs are chunking a little bit already.


They do feel pretty soft. Be interesting to see how long they last.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

blue_biker said:


> They do feel pretty soft. Be interesting to see how long they last.


Granted I do have about 150 miles on them, that being said they're still in pretty good shape compared to what I've seen on the old ones. The pacestar HD on front will last awhile I think


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I finally get to play. I just picked up this 45650b. Raceface sixc bars, slx cranks set up 1x10 with a 30 tooth Raceface narrow wide chain ring. It has also been upgraded to tubeless tires.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Vadim0791 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine 456 Summer Season


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Vadim0791 said:


> Mine 456 Summer Season


Gravity dropper, hammerschmidt,and a 456 SS that is super cool.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

It isn't as aggressive as some with only 120mm of travel but here is mine picked it up christmas eve then rode her christmas day with my won since it was near 60* here. 27+ Orbea loki h30


















It is almost impossible to get him to make a normal smiling face...little brat


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> It isn't as aggressive as some with only 120mm of travel but here is mine picked it up christmas eve then rode her christmas day with my won since it was near 60* here. 27+ Orbea loki h30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bike, how you like it? I am planning to pick one up exactly the same. Is it L or XL? How is the Suntour Radion?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

950sm07 said:


> Great looking bike, how you like it? I am planning to pick one up exactly the same. Is it L or XL? How is the Suntour Radion?


Thanks to a stupid amount of rain I've only gotten it out on the trail the one time but it was a lot of fun. Mine is the xl version and fork seems to do fine. On the trail I noticed I needed to do a rebound adjust and when I went to do it I realized the knob was gone. DOH! Didn't know it could come out on this fork but after checking around on the net I found out I'm not the only one. Really my only gripe about the fork so far. Got it set up tubeless the other day. If you go that route be prepared the tech at the bike shop damn near had a stroke trying to break the bead loose to get the tube out. Fits really tight. They aired back up so easy though I'm pretty sure I could have set them using lung power.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> Thanks to a stupid amount of rain I've only gotten it out on the trail the one time but it was a lot of fun. Mine is the xl version and fork seems to do fine. On the trail I noticed I needed to do a rebound adjust and when I went to do it I realized the knob was gone. DOH! Didn't know it could come out on this fork but after checking around on the net I found out I'm not the only one. Really my only gripe about the fork so far. Got it set up tubeless the other day. If you go that route be prepared the tech at the bike shop damn near had a stroke trying to break the bead loose to get the tube out. Fits really tight. They aired back up so easy though I'm pretty sure I could have set them using lung power.


Wow it's kind of unfortunate with the adjustement knob. I had a bike with Suntour Epicon a couple of years ago and that wasn't bad either, kind of RockShox XC32 level. I'm 180cm and I will get an L as the recommendation on Orbea's website puts me between L and XL but based on the numbers L should be OK.
It looks like a great versatile bike it makes much more sense to me than a fatbike and it will be a great addition to my enduro. Later I might get a 29" wheel set so I'll have two bikes in one.  Did you measure the weight? I cant find anything on it but if it's not more than 13kg that's good.


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on my new build. Stanton Switchback 631 18", Red, 140 mm Push Fox36, and I9 Enduro wheelset, now I have to wait for everything to arrive, I'm going nuts.... Will post full details once I have everything and the bike is built


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

ChvleSS956c said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my new build. Stanton Switchback 631 18", Red, 140 mm Push Fox36, and I9 Enduro wheelset, now I have to wait for everything to arrive, I'm going nuts.... Will post full details once I have everything and the bike is built


Nice! Can't wait to see it, and here a report. This is on my short list but reports are hard to come by.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, that is one SWEET ride, must Monster Truck over anything nearly 



obs08 said:


> View attachment 1034933


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

My NS Surge 650b @ 130mm of travel


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

obs08 said:


> View attachment 1034933
> View attachment 1034934


I think that's the first Stache set up 27.5+ that I've seen. How do you like it? Did you ride it 29+ before you converted it?


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

2016 Ragley mmmbop (aluminum version of blue pig)
Fox 32 ctd
I9 enduro/torch wheelset with maxxis minions
XT brakes
XTR shifter/der
Zee cranks (gonna swap for some saints)
Vp flats
Crank bros bars
Has a xfusion dropper while rockshox fixes my stealth reverb

Weighs in around 27 pounds. Just finished it last night, hoping to ride it tomorrow.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice, but before spending money on anything else, I'd be looking at selling that F32 and getting either an F34, Trace, Pike or F36 to really make that bike shine.


Mattknowles said:


> 2016 Ragley mmmbop (aluminum version of blue pig)
> Fox 32 ctd
> I9 enduro/torch wheelset with maxxis minions
> XT brakes
> ...


----------



## Rider719 (Sep 18, 2015)

Not a huge suspension all mountain bike but its my go anywhere do anything ride. 
Frame: Raleigh Tokul 2
Bars:Raleigh 810
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On
Fork: RockShok Recon 120mm
Brakes: Tektro Auriga Pro/Shimano SLX rotors
Wheels: U28 Weinmann
Tires: Geax Saquaro tubeless
Crank: Shimano
Rear Der.: Shimano Shadow Alivio
Chainring: Raceface NarrowWide
Seat: Specialized
Pedals: Stolen Thermalites
Stem: Raleigh 6 deg, 60mm

Very happy where its at now.


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Nice, but before spending money on anything else, I'd be looking at selling that F32 and getting either an F34, Trace, Pike or F36 to really make that bike shine.


Yeah I'm gonna put a 160 pike on there asap. I just had the 32 from another bike so I threw it on there.


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

Finished yesterday, first ride today,

Stanton Bikes Switchback 631 18"
Push'd Fox Factory 36 Fit4 140mm
Raceface Atlas Cinch 170mm cranks
Hope 30mm bottom bracket
Chris King Inset7 Headset
Industry Nine Torch Enduro Wheels
Wolftooth components oval 30t ring dm
SRAM Guide RSC Brakes
Shimano RT-86 rotors 203f/180r
Deity dirty 30 handlebar
KS Lev sx seatpost
Chromag trail master saddle
Senses disisdaboss grips
Thompson x-4 50mm stem
Raceface atlas pedals
Xx1 shifter/derailleur/cassette
Mrp a good v2 guide
Tires: swapping between 2.3 hr2 f/r, shorty/ hr2 f/r, or 2.5 minion dhf/ 2.3 minion SS f/r depending on where I'm riding and the weather


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

ChvleSS956c said:


> Finished yesterday, first ride today,
> 
> Stanton Bikes Switchback 631 18"...


That bike is SICK. Dig the lowered big boy fork.

Here's my charmingly goofy XL on-one 456 evo2. I built it up in 2013. 2x9 XT with clutch RD, flows, lyrik rc2dh lowered to 130mm, and a 5" gravity dropper. Wheee!


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice bikes! Lots of variety


----------



## street_04 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Yelli Screamy*

New hardtail in the garage

Canfield Yelli Screamy Medium
Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 140mm
1x10 SLX/XT/Saint drivetrain mix
XT brakes 160R/180F
Thomson 50mm stem
RaceFace Atlas handlebars
XFusion HiLo Strate dropper post 125mm
Stans Flow wheelset
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front
Maxxis Ikon 2.35 rear
NukeProof "plastic" pedals (trying out flats)
WTB Rocket V seat

Can't wait for everything to dry up and get this thing out to shred!


----------



## 26nix (Jan 22, 2016)

Wanted something for park/dj/am/street/whatever
* Frame: Jamis Komodo
* Fork: Pike DJ 140
* Brakes:XT
* Cranks: Truvativ
* Chainwheel: RaceFace
* Front Derailleur: Nah
* Rear Derailleur: Zee Shorty
* Shifter: Zee
* Pedals: Metal
* Stem: Funn
* Handlebar: Funn Flat Out
* Seatpost: Specialized Command Post
* Saddle: Funn
* Cassette: XT 10 speed
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: Jamis lock ons
* Tires: 2.4 Holy roller
* Front Rim: WTB
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope
* Rear Rim: WTB
* Weight?


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

street_04 said:


> New hardtail in the garage
> 
> Canfield Yelli Screamy Medium
> Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 140mm
> ...


hmmm more trianglemtb people up in here aye?


----------



## inverted180 (Apr 11, 2015)

boardjnky4 said:


> My NS Surge 650b @ 130mm of travel


How do you like the surge. Was thinking of building one up with a 130mm and 26" wheels for primary uses as a DJ bike, get around bike and finally a spare XC trail bike.


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

2016 Mondraker Vantage frame, 160mm Pike


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

Swapped some parts. I think it's finally done other than maybe a bar swap.

I9 enduro wheels with torch hubs
SRAM x01 drivetrain with ceramic gxp bb 
Rockshox 125mm reverb stealth dropper
Xfusion sweep hlr 160mm
Easton bars
XT brakes 180mm disks
Prologo saddle
Maxxis minion dhf 
Vp flats


----------



## Tulsan (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice to see some Ragley love in here. Just finished up my pig.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

inverted180 said:


> How do you like the surge. Was thinking of building one up with a 130mm and 26" wheels for primary uses as a DJ bike, get around bike and finally a spare XC trail bike.


This bike rips, build it!


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Both of those ragleys look smoking hot!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

This is a new iteration for my V2 XL Paradox, trying out 650B+.

WTB Asym i35 rims laced to Hope Pro2 EVO hubs, WTB Trailblazer 2.8" rear/WTB Trailboss 3.0" front. Have been riding it around for about 2 weeks with the 650B+ rear 29" x 2.4" front and it was good, definitely took more of the edge off, got the Trailboss last night, first ride today and really like it 650B+ F&R. Rest of the setup, Fox F34 @ 140mm, XTR shifter, XTR RD, XT cassette, 70mm RF stem, 760mm Nukeprooof bar, XT brakes.


----------



## Pablov (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi there,

I am writing from Spain as having a Cotic bfe 26


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice Bfe!


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not quite a full All Mountain hardtail... The fork travel is a little short but my wife's Boardman is getting a few mods to help and it seems to be a really good bike on almost all of the trails I have had her ride including The Marin Trail in Wales. Some good natural trails with challenging sections. It worked really well, I was really impressed..

The Elixir brakes squealed like a stuck pig so the rotors were swapped for some 180mm Shimano XT rotors front and back. The 27.5 wheels dont feel too different to the 26's I run on my Orange Crush too. So its a really good little and cheap bike.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^bad a$$! do you know the weight? just curious, i'm far from a weenie


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

*150mm Single Speed*

2014 Ragley Piglet II
RS Revelation Dual Air 150mm
XT Wheelset
Single Speed


----------



## Pablov (Feb 18, 2016)

On-one evo II 18s
Fox 160
Angleset -1
Reverb
...


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

2014 ragley piglet 2,fox 34 talas ctd fit 160mm, all xt drive and brakes azonic outlaws


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

450650b

Zee brakes
Pike
1X10 with wolftooth and 1up cage
960 cranks
Giant dropper - liking it vs reverb so far
Hope+kom rims+minions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's my Scott Scale 710 Plus 24.19 Lbs.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

My Chameleon. 2x10 xt/xtr/stylo, X0 trails, i25's on proII's, minion DHF 2ply, 60a rear, ST front. 160 dual pos RCT3 pikes


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## hsk808 (Mar 3, 2016)

*2016 Ragley Mmmbop*

Aloha from Hawai'i! Here's my 2016 Ragley Mmmbop. I still can't believe what a huge difference modern geometry makes. My last hardtail was a 1995 GT Avalanche. I'm not super fast or anything but I can ride this Ragley bike at least as fast as my full sus trail bike in most situations!


----------



## Jeremy Gladd (Mar 11, 2016)

*2015 Specialized Rockhopper*









Got my first "real" mountain bike last year a 2015 Specialized Rockhopper. Just the base model, and now it has Wellgo Mg-1 magnesium pedals on it but nothing else. Nothing special but I certainly enjoy it.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

I know I have posted it up before.. But it had a few changes and apart from wanting a new set of wheels and seat for it I am happy with the bike as it is now.


















Yes I know some will say to change to the newer Fox 34 fork but it works well so for now I am sticking with the reliable Fox Float 32.

The Guide R calipers were on offer and as the old Elixir calipers were a nightmare to bleed it was a no brainer to make the change. 








The swap to Shimano Ice Tech rotors was possibly the best thing I did with the bike. The old Avid rotors were just too loud and swapping to the Ice Techs gave the bike some awesome braking and run silently. 

















After one especially fast section downhill in the wet I realised I needed something to stop getting mud and wet sand all over my face and glasses. So the RRP guard was a cheap but good investment. 








That and the home made crud catcher I made in carbon Fibre has made wet weather rides a lot more enjoyable..








I made this one in pre-preg carbon as the wet lay one I had used was too brittle and would crack in a crash or if it was hit by anything.

The chain stay got some carbon treatment too. I wrapped the stay with tape then wrapped pre-preg carbon round that and cure it to make a simple but mega strong protector. Almost 3 years later still not a single chip in the protector. 









So this has been my view for the past couple of years and the change to the Crank Brothers bar and stem has made my bike feel perfect for me.. 









I love this little bike and it has taken me on some great rides in the UK.


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

Due to some bummer circumstances I have to sell my JUST built Ragley MMMbop. You can scroll back a few pages and see it all together. Its the same bike but with a different wheelset (mavic crossrocs) everythings in excellent condition. I just put the bike together like two weeks ago. So if you know anyone interested shoot me a message.

figured people in this thread might be into it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mattknowles said:


> View attachment 1056206
> 
> 
> Due to some bummer circumstances I have to sell my JUST built Ragley MMMbop. You can scroll back a few pages and see it all together. Its the same bike but with a different wheelset (mavic crossrocs) everythings in excellent condition. I just put the bike together like two weeks ago. So if you know anyone interested shoot me a message.
> ...


That sucks dude, I hope you still have a cool bike to ride and the Ragley was just sacrifice to the money gods so you could keep the other bike.


----------



## Mattknowles (Oct 24, 2015)

Haha Ive got plenty of bikes!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mattknowles said:


> Haha Ive got plenty of bikes!


That's a good thing! Ride on.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/i-love-my-hardtail-commencal-video-2016.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelticknotts (Jan 21, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Nukeproof scout 290 with hope pro 4 wheel upgrade

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

@hassall -- good looking Scout. What tires you got there?


----------



## Arct1c0n (Mar 3, 2016)

Just picked her up at long last


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My Eccentric, the more I ride it, the more love it. Such a great decision to build it. 

Just trying to figure out what is next for it, XT brakes or start building a carbon wheel set


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Wtb- trail boss @collins


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious, you're in the UK and tyres clearly show mud, so what's your thoughts on them in the wet on mossy/slippery roots and rocks? Which version are you running? Got some 650B+ WTB tyres, Trailblazer 2.8" and Trailboss 3.0" and man I cannot elaborate just how badly they suck in the wet on slippery/mossy surfaces.



hassall said:


> Wtb- trail boss @collin


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Collins said:


> @hassall -- good looking Scout. What tires you got there?


Zoom in... viglante 2.3 on the front and trail boss 2.25 on the rear. Your welcome

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## cdubb30 (Sep 5, 2012)

*2016 Ragley Big Wig 29 / 650+*

Just got this sexy beast built up. Running it in the 650+ setup

130mm Fox34 fork, 785 SiXC bars,55mm haven stealth stem 125mm command post Ircc, running it 1x10 with a 40t wolftooth in the rear.

3.0 Bridgers front and rear (.375" on both sides and smallest point in the rear= plenty of room)

65degree HA static/66.5 sagged.


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

^THAT is a sturdy looking mountain bicycle.

Didn't know the Ragley had that much frame clearance.


----------



## 3names (Feb 7, 2015)

That is a 2016 blue pig right? EDIT i just read it is a big wig i see. Anyways nice bike


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just picked up this little gem yesterday for the meagre sum of $180 Australian. 2008 Norco Sasquatch in mint condition apart from the brakes which someone has swapped out for shitty cable brakes and 160mm rotors. Already swapped out the bars for some wider 750mm Race Face one's and a longer seat post I had. I'm going to chuck some SLX brakes on there and use it for a spare when my Altitude is having another SRAM warranty repair...


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

My contribution.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Who's still making a 26" steel hardtail? Looking for something that can run a tapered steer fork, 30.9/31.6 seatpost for dropper, 140mm fork. Fireeye flame fits the bill. Anything else?


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think Cotic is still available in 26"

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a little list, I'm going through a similar situation.

Cotic Bfe
Stanton Slackline 631
Privee Oka Classic
Privee Shan 27
BTR Ranger 
NS Eccentric cromo or aluminum 

Their are probably some aluminum HT frames out there but I don't get down with aluminum really when it comes to burly HT's.


I ride a Cotic Bfe now but after riding around my other HT I finally realized the small frame is well......too small for me. So I'm probably going to order a medium but the frames aren't available yet. Cotic also contacted me today to let me know they are going to be adding some new additions and tweaks to the Bfe, so I'm waiting patiently......

I'm not sure where you're located but in the US we don't get much love with burly HT or All Mountain HT, but they are super popular in the UK.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

What tweaks are they adding to the bfe? (I have one and I absolutely love it)


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

*This bad boy is coming together nicely*


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

newagebiker said:


> Who's still making a 26" steel hardtail? Looking for something that can run a tapered steer fork, 30.9/31.6 seatpost for dropper, 140mm fork. Fireeye flame fits the bill. Anything else?


Chromag just changed the Stylus to 27.5 this year. They may still have them in 26 from last year. I got mine last summer.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Chromag aperture is still 26" too


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

patrick2cents said:


> What tweaks are they adding to the bfe? (I have one and I absolutely love it)


I asked, but I'm waiting for the response. I really like my Bfe as well, just need a larger size. I might buy a Slackline though, still unsure.

It all depends on these new additions to the revised Bfe.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Unfortunately it still uses a 27.2 post, the Aperture that is.

I'm actually in Canada, planning on putting something together over the summer. I'm curious about the ns with 2 wheels, I've only ever seen them with 27.5. 

Love the Cotics, I've read about people complaining about the slack st angle with regards to climbing. Granted I've never ridden one so I don't know how it'd feel for me. It'll be a few months before i decide on the frame so until then I'm searching for the perfect fit.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

newagebiker said:


> Love the Cotics, I've read about people complaining about the slack st angle with regards to climbing. Granted I've never ridden one so I don't know how it'd feel for me. It'll be a few months before i decide on the frame so until then I'm searching for the perfect fit.


I've never heard anyone complain about the climbing abilities on the Bfe. Mine climbs good without any problems. The Soul and Bfe in 26" shared damn the same geometry and people swear by the Soul like a cult, if that tells you anything.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> I've never heard anyone complain about the climbing abilities on the Bfe. Mine climbs good without any problems. The Soul and Bfe in 26" shared damn the same geometry and people swear by the Soul like a cult, if that tells you anything.


From a basic gathering of info, this seemed to be mostly people running either a 160 fork slacking the bike out a lot, or running a setback post, which cotic themselves says to use an inline post. I love the straight tube design of the Cotics, keeps it clean and simple.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Orbea Loki 27+ H30*

Took longer than expected to arrive but it's finally here...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That looks really nice. Curious how you're finding the Chronicles? In 29+ guise I found they had loads of auto/self steer, did not like that at all. Also curious how come you're running what looks like a Goatlink extender on your RD, as it looks like you're just running a 36-11 cassette?


950sm07 said:


> Took longer than expected to arrive but it's finally here...
> 
> View attachment 1061275


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

LyNx said:


> That looks really nice. Curious how you're finding the Chronicles? In 29+ guise I found they had loads of auto/self steer, did not like that at all. Also curious how come you're running what looks like a Goatlink extender on your RD, as it looks like you're just running a 36-11 cassette?


Chronicles are good so far. I think the self steer has more to do with the huge mass of the + size tires but I have nothing to compare to as this is my first experience with the + size. I tested fatbike with 4,6 tires before and I didn't like it at all. At speed it had more self steer than anything else. 

The RD mount just looks like a goatlink extender because it's a direct mount RD the B2 link and traditional hanger is replaced with one piece. Shimano introduced it in 2012 but still not too common.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Um, no, self steer is the actual Chronicle itself, not the fact that it's so wide. I had one to use to test alongside a CST BFT _(still not made it to production)_ both 29ers and the Chronicle had way more self steer than the BFT at trail pressures, to get rid of it had to run the Chronicle much harder than ideal pressure. Now have a 650B setup with WTB Trailblazer 2.8" rear/Trailboss 3.0" front and the Trailboss does not have even a hint of the self steer the Chronicle had. Would be cool to try the 650B+ version to see if the drop in diameter changed it enough to reduce it or not, but won't risk spending my hard earned $$ when the Ikon & Rekon 2.8" are so close to available.



950sm07 said:


> Chronicles are good so far. I think the self steer has more to do with the huge mass of the + size tires but I have nothing to compare to as this is my first experience with the + size. I tested fatbike with 4,6 tires before and I didn't like it at all. At speed it had more self steer than anything else.


Yeah, now you say that I can see that it's a direct mount and to be honest, think it's the first one I've seen in photo, definitely not in person.


950sm07 said:


> The RD mount just looks like a goatlink extender because it's a direct mount RD the B2 link and traditional hanger is replaced with one piece. Shimano introduced it in 2012 but still not too common.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Um, no, self steer is the actual Chronicle itself, not the fact that it's so wide. I had one to use to test alongside a CST BFT _(still not made it to production)_ both 29ers and the Chronicle had way more self steer than the BFT at trail pressures, to get rid of it had to run the Chronicle much harder than ideal pressure. Now have a 650B setup with WTB Trailblazer 2.8" rear/Trailboss 3.0" front and the Trailboss does not have even a hint of the self steer the Chronicle had. Would be cool to try the 650B+ version to see if the drop in diameter changed it enough to reduce it or not, but won't risk spending my hard earned $$ when the Ikon & Rekon 2.8" are so close to available.


OK as I said I have nothing to compare the Chronicle to but I don't feel them terrible at all at 12/13psi. I have two Nobby Nics on the way but for the summer the Chronicles will will stay on. If Ikon will be available by the time I run these down that will be great.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

*Finished!*


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*Instigator*



newagebiker said:


> Who's still making a 26" steel hardtail? Looking for something that can run a tapered steer fork, 30.9/31.6 seatpost for dropper, 140mm fork. Fireeye flame fits the bill. Anything else?


Surly Instigator is technically a 26+, but people have been setting them up as anything from 24-4.0" to 27.5+. Very versatile bike and they are having blow out sales on them now.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

patrick2cents said:


> What tweaks are they adding to the bfe? (I have one and I absolutely love it)


Cotic got back to be.

They are lengthening the top tube and giving the head tube more slack. Basically he said they are bringing the 26" version up to date like the 27.5" version Bfe.
More color options as well beside the green on the 26".

More top tube is exactly what I need, so I shall wait.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

goforbroke said:


> Cotic got back to be.
> 
> They are lengthening the top tube and giving the head tube more slack. Basically he said they are bringing the 26" version up to date like the 27.5" version Bfe.
> More color options as well beside the green on the 26".
> ...


That sounds like they are headed in the right direction... I like my reach pretty short and I'm still on a large frame; and I wouldn't hate another degree slacker or so for head angle.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

New x fusion trace, 110 and 140 adjustable travel. Can't wait till the snow melts and the going gets good!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1062124
> 
> New x fusion trace, 110 and 140 adjustable travel. Can't wait till the snow melts and the going gets good!


Nice ROS9!


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally finished this up. Still waiting on a backordered saddle, but eh, it's time to go ride it.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Colin+M said:


> My contribution.


Nice rig, where's that new fiberglass bridge in the pic?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Shane5001 said:


> Nice rig, where's that new fiberglass bridge in the pic?


Cloudland Canyon connector trail in NW Georgia.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## atnracr (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Bike Lovers

I would like to buy Dartmoor Hornet Frame. I have found 2014,2015,2016 years frames.

2016 frames is not compatible for front derailleur. 

Do you know anything about 2014 and 2015 frames. Are they compatible for front deraillaur.

I ve found some hornet pics from forum that have front derailleur.

Actually I got confused about it. I can t change my system into 1x10.

Could you help me about that?

Thanks


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Right, so I've moved on my 26" chameleon and am looking for a steel frame, will be running a pike probably set at 130mm and xtr 2x10 with x0 trail brakes, undecided on wheel set yet. What I'm ideally looking for is a ride all day, aggressive xc style bike, not a big hitter. 

Cotic Soul.... Chromag wide angle.... Looked at a Ritchey Timberwolf but it's very slack. Thoughts?


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

shmoodiver said:


> Right, so I've moved on my 26" chameleon and am looking for a steel frame, will be running a pike probably set at 130mm and xtr 2x10 with x0 trail brakes, undecided on wheel set yet. What I'm ideally looking for is a ride all day, aggressive xc style bike, not a big hitter.
> 
> Cotic Soul.... Chromag wide angle.... Looked at a Ritchey Timberwolf but it's very slack. Thoughts?


On one parkwood may fit the bill if you wanna go 29er. It'll take a 130mm fork and still climb well.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta be 27.5


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOPK27/on-one-parkwood-275-frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

And steel  moved the chameleon on cause it was too unforgiving.


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

Suggestions to go along with the Soul and Timberwolf: On-one 45650B, Ragley Piglet or NS Eccentric... Just got the 45650B myself, and its a brilliant frame


----------



## prozach0215 (Apr 8, 2015)

*2016 Nukeproof Scout 290 Pro*

Finally got out on the trail with this bad boy. Great bike. Handled some pretty nasty and steep rock gardens at speed well. Amazed at how good it handles the small rough stuff. Almost feels like a short travel FS at low speeds. Got to get used to the 29er wheels, but I felt comfortable instantly on the bike and have a feeling this will become my main ride for all the local stuff.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

shmoodiver said:


> Right, so I've moved on my 26" chameleon and am looking for a steel frame, will be running a pike probably set at 130mm and xtr 2x10 with x0 trail brakes, undecided on wheel set yet. What I'm ideally looking for is a ride all day, aggressive xc style bike, not a big hitter.
> 
> Cotic Soul.... Chromag wide angle.... Looked at a Ritchey Timberwolf but it's very slack. Thoughts?


Jamis Dragon 650 Pro, available as a frame in '15, not positive about '16 but it's recommended a 120-140 fork, 68° head angle, Reynolds 853 and a sliding rear dropout so 425-435 mm chainstays


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Transition TransAM: 130mm Revelation dual air, 45mm stem, 750mm Kona XC/BC Riser bars/grips, Reynolds R29AM wheelset, 2.2 Nevegal Pro (tubeless), XT brakes (203/160), XT Crankset/spd pedals, RF NW 32t, XT 10spd 11-36 with OneUp 42t, SLX shadow+ derailleur w/ RadR, GoatLink, and an eTen lever seatpost.

Love the geometry.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

This frame has been a great way to keep some older parts from going to waste...


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Frame: 00' Iron Horse Raider 
Crankset: Current Shimano LX next week Deore
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: Current Shimano XT next week XT Shadow 9 Speed
Fork: Stock Manitou Magnum R
Wheels: Mavic XC 717
Tires: Front WTB Enduro Raptor Rear Michelin Wild Grip'R2
Saddle: Stock
Seatpost: Stock
Bar: Stock
Grips: Lizard Skin Lock Ons
Stem: Stock
Headset: Stock Aheadset branding no clue on anything else
Bar Ends: Nexify aluminium ends
Shifters: Shimano Alivio
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
Brakes: Front Shimano XTR Linear Pull Rear Shimano XT Linear Pull
Cages: Ibera aluminium cages
Headlight: Blitzu Gator 320 
Bag: Blackburn
Computer: Cateye Enduro 8


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Installed carbon cranks last week. 

So, who has a bad ass full suspension bike sitting around collecting dust? My Hardtail quickly became my primary bike.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

terrasmak said:


> Installed carbon cranks last week.
> 
> So, who has a bad ass full suspension bike sitting around collecting dust? My Hardtail quickly became my primary bike.


Which cranks did you go with?


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Picked it up yesterday for $120. Like new condition.


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice Ragley - looks like a well used and fun bike... Same kinda character as the the On-one


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

hadaiwai said:


> Picked it up yesterday for $120. Like new condition.


Nice bike! Good deal!

Wrong thread!


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

avidthrasher said:


> Nice bike! Good deal!
> 
> Wrong thread!


Whys it the wrong thread? This is where you post up pictures of your mountain bike right?


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

hadaiwai said:


> Whys it the wrong thread? This is where you post up pictures of your mountain bike right?


Sure Thing!!!

That would certainly be the case if this were the "POST YOUR CROSS COUNTRY MOUNTAIN BIKE" thread... but it isn't.

PS.. I was really just messin around to keep the vibe of this thread alive.

Very good pick up on the bike really though!


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah my ragley is not show room condition! Lol but it's loads of fun! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hadaiwai said:


> Whys it the wrong thread? This is where you post up pictures of your mountain bike right?


All-Mountain Hardtails.

All-Mountain as in an aggressive, slack, long travel fork, and a more downhill build kit. 
It's mostly the frame geometry.

Your hardtail (like mine) is a Cross-Country hardtail.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

*They look like this*


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

hadaiwai said:


> Whys it the wrong thread? This is where you post up pictures of your mountain bike right?


Nice bike you posted but for an All Mountain bike it is something that loves the down hills as much as going up them. When the terrain gets rough they come alive. Usually they have 140mm of fork travel or more and have a more upright stance and as said slacker angles to the steering so it is not so sharp to turn and more stable over really rough surfaces where your bike is not so upright and has shorter travel forks so although you can ride anywhere you want it would be harder work to nail the rougher down hills and you would be less likely to want to get air and attack jumps or obstacles.


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

LaXCarp said:


> View attachment 1066337


Whats the difference of that and mine?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hadaiwai said:


> Whats the difference of that and mine?


His bike is longer, slacker, with a bigger fork and a different cockpit setup.

It's a totally different bike.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

hadaiwai said:


> Whats the difference of that and mine?


A simple question for you.. How much suspension travel does your bike have? 100mm?

It is more a cross country entry level trail bike and not built for aggressive rides and would not be ideal for the steeper downhill type rides.


----------



## Krisper (Apr 29, 2016)

Finished my Blue Pig a few days ago. Don't mind the rotors/axle position, I threw some of it together quick to go get a picture before it got dark.


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys again,

I want to build or buy a complete Hardtail mountain bike. Where do I begin? Nothing too expensive.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Start here On-One 456 Evo2 Frame | On - One if you want to start with a very inexpensive but solid/reliable frame that will get you started in the AMHT realm. (There's also the 45650B frame which is actually probably the better choice with the direction the market is going).

Throw some solid wheels and fork on and let 'er rip. Fill in the details however you like, but that platform is going to be your best bet for a solid entry level AMHT build where you're trying to keep it fairly cheap. Can't be beat at the price point though there are other options if you are feeling a bit more spendy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

avidthrasher said:


> Start here On-One 456 Evo2 Frame | On - One if you want to start with a very inexpensive but solid/reliable frame that will get you started in the AMHT realm. (There's also the 45650B frame which is actually probably the better choice with the direction the market is going).
> 
> Throw some solid wheels and fork on and let 'er rip. Fill in the details however you like, but that platform is going to be your best bet for a solid entry level AMHT build where you're trying to keep it fairly cheap. Can't be beat at the price point though there are other options if you are feeling a bit more spendy.


One day! Once I know how to work better on bikes I want to build an on-one - I saw one on the trail one time (plus a few I've seen around here) and they look so awesome the 45650B is the one I would like.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

+1 on the on one inbred. I had the 456 around 2009/10ish, one bike that I always regretted getting rid of. I loved the "old school" skinny steel tubes and unique seat stay design. I had a fox float 140 on it. I think I picked that frame up for around $200. I know now everything is being shipped from England so tack on $80 or more for shipping, still better deal than anything I've seen.


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Just finished building a Transition TransAM 29. Size small. 130mm RS Revelation Dual Air fork. 1x10 with OneUp 42/16t. XTR shifter and SLX rear derailleur with a RADR cage and GoatLink. eTeni (internal routing) remote with a modified XTR SL-M790 front shifter as the seatpost lever. WTB Volt saddle. 45mm stem, 750mm Kona handlebars, XT SPD pedals and XT brakes. Reynolds R29AM wheelset (20mm TA front, 12x142mm TA back) and 2.2 Nevegal tires running tubeless with Stan's sealant.






This is my second ride with this bike. I'm a late convert to 29ers, so I'm stoked I was able to mash down and ride up the small staircase towards the end of the video (after the wooden bridge and before the parking lot). It's just 4 steps, but I was real happy with myself for being able to do it.

I really like this bike. It sure doesn't ride like a 30 pound bike.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Hardtail, softride! HA!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kaleidopete said:


> Hardtail, softride! HA!


Wow! Never seen that type of bike, awesome! I wouldn't dare but awesome


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm selling my medium Mondraker Vantage frame. Love geometry and handling, but old body needs suspension.

Mondraker Vantage R Medium - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I took my new (well, I got it almost a week ago now) TREK Marlin 5 out on my first trail today! It's nothing fantastic, but it's close to home, and it's an easy trail to start out on.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> I took my new (well, I got it almost a week ago now) TREK Marlin 5 out on my first trail today! It's nothing fantastic, but it's close to home, and it's an easy trail to start out on.


Sorry to be one of those "anti-fun" forum posters, but this isn't the right thread for your bike. I was ridiculed endlessly for posting my XC hartails here.

So I began a thread called "Post your Hardtail" where all hardtails are welcome. You should check it out.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Sorry to be one of those "anti-fun" forum posters, but this isn't the right thread for your bike. I was ridiculed endlessly for posting my XC hartails here.
> 
> So I began a thread called "Post your Hardtail" where all hardtails are welcome. You should check it out.


Oops! I'm still new to MTB, so I'm not familiar with all of the different types yet.

Sorry, everyone!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> Oops! I'm still new to MTB, so I'm not familiar with all of the different types yet.
> 
> Sorry, everyone!


Don't listen to him!

"All mountain" is how you ride, not what angles the bike has. If you're smashing all the mountains on that hardtail, you're welcome here man!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> Oops! I'm still new to MTB, so I'm not familiar with all of the different types yet.
> 
> Sorry, everyone!


Don't worry about it, every one of us has been new to biking at some point. Enjoy your bike, and the ride!

I'll just refrain from posting my bike in here until I have a real all-mountain hardtail


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Zaf said:


> Don't listen to him!
> 
> "All mountain" is how you ride, not what angles the bike has. If you're smashing all the mountains on that hardtail, you're welcome here man!





CannondaleF9 said:


> Don't worry about it, every one of us has been new to biking at some point. Enjoy your bike, and the ride!
> 
> I'll just refrain from posting my bike in here until I have a real all-mountain hardtail


So, who do I believe?! I don't wanna step on people's toes posting here if it's not the right kinda bike, lol.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll let you in on a little secret, and it's something to keep in mind for other aspects of life too: 

No matter what you do, you cannot make everyone happy!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

DrumsXO said:


> So, who do I believe?! I don't wanna step on people's toes posting here if it's not the right kinda bike, lol.


Cannondalef9 has it right. Zaf is being nice and welcomingy and whatever, but an AM hardtail is a fundamentally different thing than what you have. Your bike is sweet, but it doesn't belong in this thread. Nobody is upset or anything, AM hardtails kinda look the same as any other hardtail to the uninitiated.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't listen to Scottzg. 

He's just a jealous and upset that you're hucking on a bike with only 100mm of travel, half the pricetag he spent and no dropper post.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Zaf said:


> Don't listen to Scottzg.
> 
> He's just a jealous and upset that you're hucking on a bike with only 100mm of travel, half the pricetag he spent and no dropper post.


My bike was made out of crap in the parts bin!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I like the banter, lol.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

kaleidopete said:


> Hardtail, softride! HA!


Interesting bike! I like it! But in looking at your album WTF happened to that finger!!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

cameden said:


> Interesting bike! I like it! But in looking at your album WTF happened to that finger!!


Table saw, went right up the middle through one joint. It's good now. but numb


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> I'm selling my medium Mondraker Vantage frame. Love geometry and handling, but old body needs suspension.
> 
> Mondraker Vantage R Medium - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


LOL that didnt last long!


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

hassall said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What year piglet? Good colors


----------



## GWaggs (May 15, 2016)

Super light and responsive. Raleigh is getting the reputation back that's for sure.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

006_007 said:


> LOL that didnt last long!


No, trails here are pretty rough, I'll be 58 in 2 months and I'm not as tough as I used to be. We have a smoother trail system about 50 min away where the Vantage rips as well as a few of our trails. I am sold on the geometry and handling of this bike, but glad I didn't break the piggy bank on the frame.


----------



## Skovhugger37 (Mar 7, 2014)

My 45650B


----------



## Sonoma_MTB (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

Ok so the last thing I need is another bike so I'm going to get another bike. I'm looking at an ROS9 that comes with a sektor silver on it and was wondering if anyone has time on the sektor and the new pike? Would it be worth the money upgrading to the pike straight off the bat and being left with the sektor to sell or is the sektor still a good enough fork to ride out and make spending extra a pointless return? Any opinions would help. Thanks


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Sonoma_MTB said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice looking bike, what frame is that?


----------



## Sonoma_MTB (Mar 18, 2011)

Stanton switchback ti mk2. UK company that makes incredible hardtails in steel and titanium. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## layneends (Jul 29, 2015)

*honzo*

2016 kona honzo st


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

layneends said:


> 2016 kona honzo st


That new colourway looks absolutely amazing! Kind of tempted to upgrade mine to the Honzo Ti at some point

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

layneends said:


> 2016 kona honzo st


Hell yes - steel is real! I considered the frame myself for some time!

Hey how do you cope with the short chainstays when going on a steep uphill? I used to own two bikes which had similar geometry apart from their different chainstay lengths (430 vs. 445) and noticed that the front wheel of the 430mm bike used to lift up far earlier on a steep climb (especially when carrying a backpack) when comparing to the 445mm bike which stood planted and was generally a bit easier to pedal up.

I know short chainstays are supposed to make the bike more nimble and easier to manual/bunny hop and all but the slightly better agility doesn't make up for the far worse uphill performance IMO so I think Kona went a little too far (..short) here with only 415mm (!) CS.

As an owner you probably won't say now "you're right the bike rides like sh*t" but still interested in your experiences / assessment on that as you've probably ridden other 29er's too and this was the main reason to stay away from the Honzo frame so far.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

They are on sliders, you can push it out to 425


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

I was more concerned about 430 vs 445mm right above but if I can push them to 425... well I guess that fixes my worries


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Steel Calf said:


> I was more concerned about 430 vs 445mm right above but if I can push them to 425... well I guess that fixes my worries


Exactly 

Edit to actually contribute:
To add to the post below mine, the lower bb height also helps with steep climbing because it pulls the rider and therefore the center of gravity lower and less likely to fall behind the rear axle on a climb.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Steel Calf said:


> Hell yes - steel is real! I considered the frame myself for some time!
> 
> Hey how do you cope with the short chainstays when going on a steep uphill? I used to own two bikes which had similar geometry apart from their different chainstay lengths (430 vs. 445) and noticed that the front wheel of the 430mm bike used to lift up far earlier on a steep climb (especially when carrying a backpack) when comparing to the 445mm bike which stood planted and was generally a bit easier to pedal up.
> 
> ...


It's not chainstays in isolation- it's weight distribution. If you have a long FC and/or a relatively steep hta/sta you can have a pretty forward weight distribution. You can't look at one measurement in isolation. (also sizing up/down because of a single measurement is fkn dumb)


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My 2013 Transition TransAM 29er just finished a thorough update with mostly new parts.

New Parts list:

Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 fork, 140 mm
Rock Shox Reverb seatpost, 125 mm
Stan's Flow EX rims laced to Hope Evo Pro II hubs
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 inch tubeless tires
Race Face Turbine cranks
Shimano M530 pedals
Shimano XT brakes, 180 mm rotors
Sram GX1 derailleur and shifter
Sram 1170 chain
Shimano M8000 cassette, 11-42

The bike dropped at least 2 pounds and shreds even more than before.


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

I have a trans am 26er with a 150mm sector and want to add a 29er with similar geometry so I contacted Transition about fork travel on their new 29er transam and they told me max recommended for the current model is 120mm so I went with a niner ROS9 instead. How does it feel with the 140mm on it?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

drew2388 said:


> I have a trans am 26er with a 150mm sector and want to add a 29er with similar geometry so I contacted Transition about fork travel on their new 29er transam and they told me max recommended for the current model is 120mm so I went with a niner ROS9 instead. How does it feel with the 140mm on it?


I've always had a 140 mm fork on my TransAM (I had a Fox 34 before). The extra 20 mm slackens the head tube just a bit but doesn't really negatively affect climbing at all. My frame is also a 2013, so maybe Transition has changed the geo and specs for the newer TransAM.

When I bought the frame new, Transition said the geo is measured around a 120 mm fork, but a 140 mm is doable.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Canfield Nimbile 9 by Steven Wilke, on Flickr


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

Finally moved parts off my Warden, been sitting on the frame for almost a year. Replaced my '10 TranAm, this thing is so damn fun.

2015 Transition TransAm 275, XL
Fox 36 Talas (160/130) RC2
Flow EX rims on Stan's 3.30 hubs, 15mm ft, 12x142 rr
Shimano XTR 11 sp crank/shift/rr derailleur/cassette, 30t x 11-40
XT brakes
Shimano PRO Tharsis bar/stem, 800mm/55mm
Gravity Dropper Turbo LP, 2-stage, 5" drop
High Roller 2, 27.5x2.4" front, Conti Mtn King II 27.5x2.4 rr.

Braap braap!!









I may bump the fork down to 140 and call it good. Its a bit rangey at 160mm, just tighter and more fun on the shorter setting.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

this could have been more handsome if the i chose a black frame and accentuated a few accessories with red such as clamps, nipples, bearings, etc...


----------



## SeabeeTom (Aug 31, 2012)

2016 Commencal Meta HT. Rockshox Yari 160mm. Raceface single 32T NW.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my newest all mountain hard tail. Canefield Epo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

akaBrowntown said:


>


Nice SS Kona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, seems like Canfield and Kona are very popular with the AM crew!
Here's mine again, update with fox34, RR2.8/NN2.8 on 30ID rims.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Erock503 said:


> Wow, seems like Canfield and Kona are very popular with the AM crew!
> Here's mine again, update with fox34, RR2.8/NN2.8 on 30ID rims.


I have the same stickers on my fork too! Your bike looks really cool.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I have the same stickers on my fork too! Your bike looks really cool.


Thanks man, right back at ya. :thumbsup:

And IMO, it's not only the bike, but where the rider can take it.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Vegard said:


>


That's a pretty bike!


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

*Evil sovereign large king head set*

Evil sovereign large Crish king head set, lyric fork for sale
Evil sovereign Chris king headset lyric Hammerschmidt $450 - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Vegard said:


>


That is very sharp, what brand is that frame?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shane5001 said:


> That is very sharp, what brand is that frame?


Not mine but looks like a kona honzo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Not mine but looks like a kona honzo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again not mine but does look like a kona honzo ti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ross1200 said:


> Again not mine but does look like a kona honzo ti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep looks like to honzo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

super fun bike









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

^ what, no dropper post, no 27.5+ tires? Fail


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks even nicer than the steel, and that says a lot.



Raleighguy29 said:


> Not mine but looks like a kona honzo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

What does that sock with eyes on your fork do? I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

drew2388 said:


> What does that sock with eyes on your fork do? I've never seen one of those before.


u kidding?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

drew2388 said:


> What does that sock with eyes on your fork do? I've never seen one of those before.


It's a type of front fender/mud catcher so the front tire doesn't throw mud up for you too then catch in your face as you ride


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

bbbbking said:


> u kidding?
> 
> Nothing wrong with not knowing and asking!


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

bbbbking said:


> u kidding?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


Nope


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

Davidfs said:


> It's a type of front fender/mud catcher so the front tire doesn't throw mud up for you too then catch in your face as you ride


Thanks. I figured it was something like that. First time I ever saw one.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I live in socal so hadn't seen them before here, but they are somewhat common to see in pictures on the forum


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

I'm in socal too. I guess I don't pay too much attention.


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

brncr6 said:


> bbbbking said:
> 
> 
> > u kidding?
> ...


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

While we're on the topic of mud guards, anyone have a good recommendation for one of those micro front fenders, i got an RRP enduroguard and it was way to big, even after i cut it down.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Something like the Marsh Guard is pretty unobtrusive and keeps the fork stanchions cleaner.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

A few updates on my BluePig, love this thing.


----------



## chief_ted4 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Old all mountain 2011 Unit...








New all mountain 2011 Chameleon...


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I do like the Blue Pigs. Mine is too small though. I have the Blue Pig X in medium and I feel a little cramped. I need to sell it so someone can give it a good home...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

*Kona Explosif*





































Loving it....:thumbsup:

More photos here Kona Explosif 2016. | PAUL PETCH / PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fun.


----------



## GEF_4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice bike! I like the color scheme...Hey I know those trails. Getting in a little Farrington action?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

GEF_4 said:


> Nice bike! I like the color scheme...Hey I know those trails. Getting in a little Farrington action?


Yeah, though I'd use other words than "Farrington action".

How about this spot?


----------



## GEF_4 (Aug 1, 2014)

scrublover said:


> Yeah, though I'd use other words than "Farrington action".
> 
> How about this spot?


Haha yes! Poor choice of words..Only we would know why. Is that pic of Farr?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

GEF_4 said:


> Haha yes! Poor choice of words..Only we would know why. Is that pic of Farr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nope, but nearby!


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

Been a while since I visited this thead...

This is my Last Fast Forward with 2.8 Nobby Nics on DT XM551, 140 Pike up front. Amazingly capable bike


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks really nice, checked out their site and like the small details, but the 64* HTA completely puts me off this frame, way too slack for my tastes, or at least going by my V2 Paradox run with a 140mm fork and about a 67* HTA. Think maybe I could do a 66* static head angle, but any slacker and climbing's got to be a real biotch. Can you give some thoughts on how yours climbs?


honourablegeorge said:


> Been a while since I visited this thead...This is my Last Fast Forward with 2.8 Nobby Nics on DT XM551, 140 Pike up front. Amazingly capable bike
> 
> View attachment 1083656


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

@Lynx - climbs really well - you can't look at HA in isolation to decide how a bike will climb. Steep seat angle has more to do with it. Got zero isues with front wheel lifting or anything like that. It's a well sorted frame, you're nicely centred between the wheels for up and down.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Kinda built this for my wife kinda for me. Unfortunately it's definitely too small for me. Still fun to hoon around on.

NS Surge


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't remember if I've posted this since I've built it up. My 2016 Canfield epo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

honourablegeorge said:


> @Lynx - climbs really well - you can't look at HA in isolation to decide how a bike will climb. Steep seat angle has more to do with it. Got zero isues with front wheel lifting or anything like that. It's a well sorted frame, you're nicely centred between the wheels for up and down.


Seat tube angle lets you put your seat in proper relation to the pedals. Too steep and it won't pedal well on the flats. I guess if you're either going up or down, a super steep seat tube angle would work pretty well.


----------



## Jsmith1 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been riding my Ros 9 for a few months now. It's been a great bike.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Got tired of waiting for parts to show up, borrowed parts from other bikes last night to ride today.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

zahgurim said:


> Got tired of waiting for parts to show up, borrowed parts from other bikes last night to ride today.
> 
> View attachment 1085014


Unobtanium fork... gearbox drivetrain... wild frame... seriously tell me more about this bike, it may be one of the most interesting I've come across!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

patrick2cents said:


> Unobtanium fork... gearbox drivetrain... wild frame... seriously tell me more about this bike, it may be one of the most interesting I've come across!


Zero Cycles Jackalope frame. AM hardtail, built for a lifetime of fun. 
Currently running 26" wheels, waiting for 650B parts to come in. 
I run the Pinion on my touring bike, it's been solid. I like the gearbox enough that I built an AM frame around the same drivetrain. 
No more dealing with cassettes, derailleurs, and everchanging axle and BB standards is awesome.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I'm loving this bike. It's a little hefty, but man it rides great - especially downhill.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You "might" just want to check the QR on your fork axle, it is not supposed to point forward, carefully read the manual that came with your fork, it is very specific about where the release should be/point and how to adjust it.


l'oiseau said:


> View attachment 1085456
> 
> I'm loving this bike. It's a little hefty, but man it rides great - especially downhill.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Ahh - thanks! I knew that was not preferable but I didn't know there was an adjustment.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

What's the deal with the Ragley bike? What's the secret?


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuji Nevada 1.7 29er
Scwalbe Rapid Rob rear
Conti Trail King front
Manitou Marvel Pro 100mm
Ergon GE1 grips
DMR V12 flat pedals
Bell gel seat (hey, it's better than stock)
All else is stock, but I may go with a 1x10 drivetrain...just not really feeling the need for it, though. Dropper seat post will be added for sure.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Niner ROS 9. Heavy frame, but was able to finish the build under 26 pounds without sacrificing much strength


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

coke said:


> Niner ROS 9. Heavy frame, but was able to finish the build under 26 pounds without sacrificing much strength
> 
> View attachment 1088241


Nice!


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Updated my Production Privee Oka with Hope E4 brakes, Pro 4 hubs, Deity cavity stem and Tmac pedals. Oh and a new Nukeproof vector saddle

Current:









Before:


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

^Not a bike you see everyday around here.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Twins! 

First all-yellow handlebar I've ever seen, I think


----------



## welias (Sep 15, 2016)

First build pretty much complete.

Cannondale Trail5 Aluminum Frame
Cane Creek 110 Zero Stack Headset
Manitou Tower Pro 15mm Thru Axle
American Classics MTB Wheels
American Classic Hubs
Shimano Deore Brakes
Maxxis Ikon Tires set up as tubeless
SRAM X9 drivetrain
GXP BB


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

welias said:


> First build pretty much complete.


Very nice Cannondale.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

greddyvox said:


> Twins!
> 
> First all-yellow handlebar I've ever seen, I think


Compliments of Chromag Fubars


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

patrick2cents said:


> Unobtanium fork... gearbox drivetrain... wild frame... seriously tell me more about this bike, it may be one of the most interesting I've come across!


Never got to see that bike, but his old steed is still one of my favorites. Zero builds some sick rides with great serial numbers.


----------



## justgoride (Sep 17, 2016)

dont have pictures yet but im building up a stache as my am rig with normal 29 wheels


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Got this last year. DB Hook 2015, 27.5. 
Entry level componentry, but seriously good frame (same across the line). Rides great considering the spec, much better than the usual XC-ish entry level bikes

Just the usual complaints like pogo stick fork, not-so-great brakes, and a extremely narrow range for the drivetrain. Works for me though, I can live with that for a while.

I'm going to have a personal learning experience with her (upgraditis ).

So far, only pedals and grips have been upgraded, but tires will go soon. First thing will be the drivetrain as soon as I wear the stock one out, then the fork, dropper, brakes, wheels, etc. I don't have a lot of time to ride it yet so it will be a long road, but I want to make it a decent AM hardtail at the end.





































Looks too good when muddy!


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Nice hook. I was on the verge of buying the sync'r, but I found a deal on a used SC Highball. First 29er ever. Still wondering if I should have gone for something 27.5 as the wagon wheels can be a bit much sometimes, but that might just be my lack of experience with them.


----------



## justgoride (Sep 17, 2016)

newagebiker said:


> Nice hook. I was on the verge of buying the sync'r, but I found a deal on a used SC Highball. First 29er ever. Still wondering if I should have gone for something 27.5 as the wagon wheels can be a bit much sometimes, but that might just be my lack of experience with them.


Where are you riding?


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

southern Ontario, Canada. Very little elevation change, most of the riding I do is short climbs, fairly technical if I'm using that term correctly.


----------



## justgoride (Sep 17, 2016)

I am riding 29+ and once i got used to it its been a lot of fun


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

It's definitely fun but I had never ridden a 29er before. I might just be suffering from n+1 syndrome as well.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Deartist7 said:


> Got this last year. DB Hook 2015, 27.5.
> Entry level componentry, but seriously good frame (same across the line).


Not sure what you mean by "line", because there was only one production "Hook" in 2015. The DB HT production line consisted of the Hook, Line and Syn'r, and Sync'r Pro.

The Hook and Line carry the same geometry and max fork rating of 130mm. The Sync'r / Pro has a slacker head angle, shorter chainstays and a more upright seat-tube. The Sync'r / Pro also has a max fork rating of 140mm.

Wish DB was doing the 2016 Hook in black. I guess the 2016 only comes in Orange/blue. Could be wrong about the color, but DB is not listing any other colorways!

BTW; I really like your Hook!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

pdxmark said:


> Not sure what you mean by "line", because there was only one production "Hook" in 2015. The DB HT production line consisted of the Hook, Line and Syn'r, and Sync'r Pro.
> 
> The Hook and Line carry the same geometry and max fork rating of 130mm. The Sync'r / Pro has a slacker head angle, shorter chainstays and a more upright seat-tube. The Sync'r / Pro also has a max fork rating of 140mm.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the series of bikes (hook, line, sync'r), forgot to mention it
But yeah, almost the same, lol.
I'm aware of the differences, but I once asked DB on their website about the strength aspect of the bikes, and if there was a difference between the models. He said no, so strength wise, which for me its the most important aspect, their are pretty much the same, so i'm all in for upgrading.

Where did you get those max fork ratings? I think someone said in this forum, in DB's section, that the whole line didn't have a limit as far as fork travel goes. No idea where he got that info either.

And yeah, the 2015s (like mine) were the only ones to use the Black/blue scheme. 2016s got it backwards with some hints of red, and this year they got that horrid combination you mentioned.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

my go to bike for the past several years ... Transition TransAm V1.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

mtbnomad said:


> my go to bike for the past several years ... Transition TransAm V1.
> 
> View attachment 1095330


Sweet ride. I'd flip that GD.

Putting the pin in the front creates a tensile stress concentration where the hole is to lock. If you flip it, it's in compression.

You really run the risk of snapping running it the way you are.

Good luck!


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

l'oiseau, I had the GD on a FS and rr tire kept buzzing the cable. I haven't had any issues yet on the TransAm, but I will make sure to flip it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

mtbnomad said:


> l'oiseau, I had the GD on a FS and rr tire kept buzzing the cable. I haven't had any issues yet on the TransAm, but I will make sure to flip it. Thanks for the heads up.


No problem. I know they now instruct you to install them with the cable facing backwards or they won't warranty them.

Shouldn't be an issue on the TA. I have one on my Karate Monkey installed facing backwards and it works fine.


----------



## Pablov (Feb 18, 2016)

My Dartmoor Primal Plus.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pablov said:


> My Dartmoor Primal Plus.
> 
> View attachment 1095397


Holy crap. Thats freaking gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Pablov said:


> My Dartmoor Primal Plus.
> 
> View attachment 1095396
> 
> View attachment 1095397


That's just sexy...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

When did they change up? I went by the this answer on their website ...

Yes, The Gravitydropper Turbo an Classic can be run with the unit facing forward or backward, whichever you prefer. If you plan to run the unit facing backward, specify that when you order so that we will use the longer cable.

Mine is a Turbo not a Turbo LP if that makes any difference.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

mtbnomad said:


> When did they change up? I went by the this answer on their website ...
> 
> Yes, The Gravitydropper Turbo an Classic can be run with the unit facing forward or backward, whichever you prefer. If you plan to run the unit facing backward, specify that when you order so that we will use the longer cable.
> 
> Mine is a Turbo not a Turbo LP if that makes any difference.


I see yours is not a LP. Mine is. I couldn't find anything on the website, but I read about them snapping off being assemble with the cable forward and noticed on my install sheet that came with the post that it said install the cable facing back or you will void the warranty (Only a year or 6 months depending on which post). I wouldn't worry about the warranty... just the fact the inner post might snap. Don't know if that is an issue anymore, but seems as though they said it will void the warranty, I kind of figured it might be. I've only read about the old ones breaking though, not the new LPs... might be installation, or design? Who knows? I think the LP and non-LP turbo are pretty similar though.


----------



## justgoride (Sep 17, 2016)

gds look like one of the only reliable droppers on the market


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

My '15 Jamis Dragon 650b Pro 
+ 150mm Xfusion Slant fork, Race Face Turbine Cinch crank, XT shifter and derailleur, Brooks C15 saddle. I've got a 50mm stem and 760mm bar on the way too.







I know I know it's sold as a Trail bike...


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Two years in and going strong: 2012 Chameleon built from the frame up.


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

My 45650b. Pike 150, Reverb dropper, and a bunch of other fun stuff


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Birchwood said:


>


Beautiful Ride! The clean frame looks solid.


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Extra bits added. Leans more towards XC, but I use it for everything.


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

Some more pics of my On One


----------



## magzky (Jun 1, 2016)

Did you re-painted the frame? Looks sexy in black.


----------



## Birchwood (May 15, 2014)

magzky said:


> Did you re-painted the frame? Looks sexy in black.


Yup. Rattle canned it hammered black. This winter I'm going to get it powder coated


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Frame: 2011 Canfield Yelli Screamy medium
Fork: Rockshox revelation 140 with 20mm axle
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Cranks: 165mm XT
Chainring: 32t AbsoluteBlack Oval NW
Rear Derailleur: XT long cage
Pedals: Time Atac
Stem: 50mm Thompson X4
Handlebar: Chromag Fubar 780mm, 25mm riser
Seatpost: 125mm Reverb
Saddle: WTB 
Bottom Bracket: XT
Cassette: Shimano 11-36 with e13 42 extender. 
Headset: Cane Creek Fourty
Grips: ODI
Tires: Maxis Ikon, 29x2.35 front, 29x2.25 rear
Wheels: Stans ZTR Flow EX laced to Stans 3.30 hubs
Weight: 27.5 lbs with pedals.
































































Sorry for lousy iPhone pics. Real pics to come next week one I get the chainring installed and get it cleaned up.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

2016 NS Eccentric Cromo medium / 2011 Rockshox Revelation World Cup Dual Air 26" 150mm w/ 27.5 lowers


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the recent pics!

I'm gonna be perfectly honest: I often find my steel AM hardtail more smile inducing than my 6" AM bike.

Something about the simplicity of a steel hardtail... mixed with the badassness (word?) of charging hard, technical trails on a steel hardtail.

Fun? Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

manwithnoname said:


> 2016 NS Eccentric Cromo medium / 2011 Rockshox Revelation World Cup Dual Air 26" 150mm w/ 27.5 lowers
> 
> View attachment 1099787


Nice bike! Do you have any more info on the 27.5 lower leg swap?

I wish I saw this a few months ago when I was rebuilding my 2011 Revelation.

Thanks.


----------



## tgomez1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi There, 
I got a new 2016 Specialized Fuse hardtail 27.5, very fun to ride but wanted to ask anybody if some can recommend some upgrades I can perform to increase a little of performance, for example, install a better rear derailleur SRAM X7 Type 2.1, 10-speed, long cage, shift levers SRAM X5, 10-speed, trigger..all recommendations are welcome


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

69tr6r said:


> Nice bike! Do you have any more info on the 27.5 lower leg swap?
> 
> I wish I saw this a few months ago when I was rebuilding my 2011 Revelation.
> 
> Thanks.


The lowers were a direct swap so it was pretty straight forward really. What i did was purchase a cheap set of 27.5 Sektor's on ebay (same lowers as Revelation). I think I paid like $120 or something so it was quite a bit cheaper than purchasing a new set of lowers. Then just follow the instructions for lower leg removal and reinstallation, I think Rockshox has some youtube videos out there showing how to do this. Basically 5ml of 15wt Rockshox oil in the lowers and some Slick Honey on the inside of the dust wipers. What I'm not sure of is if Rockshox puts the offset in the lowers or the crown, or a combination of both, but either way the fork feels great in 27.5 mode. A to C measures 540mm which is what Rockshox lists for the 27.5 Revelation at 150mm. All said I'm quite sure Sram does not recommend doing this


----------



## tgomez1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry Mike , I am new to the forum, probably I clicked on something I shouldn't click


----------



## tgomez1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fork: 
SR Suntour Raidon 650+, air spring, S: 100mm travel, M/L/XL: 120mm travel, compression adjust, rebound adjust, tapered alloy steerer, alloy stanchions, 15x110mm thru-axle
Rims: 
WTB Scraper i45 650b, double-wall, 45mm inner width, 18mm deep, TCS tubeless compatible, sleeved, 24/28h
Tire: 
Front - OE Purgatory Control -60 78-584 650b x 3.0", 60 TPI
Rear - Specialized 6Fattie Ground Control, 60TPI, 2Bliss Ready, folding bead, 650bx3.0"


----------



## Haxan (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi.! im new to this forum. I was planning on getting a new bike 1000 pound category. im interested in trail AM biking and i was wondering if trail am or enduro hardtails are any good with a 140 to 160 mm travel like the nukeproof scout commencal meta ht or ragley mmmbop? usually i ride moderate xc type local trails but after every few months i would go up in the mountains to try out some gnarly stuff. im not looking for something that wins me races but something that is fun to ride. i can also buy a full suspension frame and a fork if that is a better option and use my drivetrain, bars etc of my old bike. any help would be apreciated


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haxan said:


> Hi.! im new to this forum. I was planning on getting a new bike 1000 pound category. im interested in trail AM biking and i was wondering if trail am or enduro hardtails are any good with a 140 to 160 mm travel like the nukeproof scout commencal meta ht or ragley mmmbop? usually i ride moderate xc type local trails but after every few months i would go up in the mountains to try out some gnarly stuff. im not looking for something that wins me races but something that is fun to ride. i can also buy a full suspension frame and a fork if that is a better option and use my drivetrain, bars etc of my old bike. any help would be apreciated










canfield epo best hard tail out there for what you want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haxan (Oct 15, 2016)

sweet but its 1200$ for frame only. ill probably stick to aluminum or steel


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haxan said:


> sweet but its 1200$ for frame only. ill probably stick to aluminum or steel


Nimble9 is very bad ass as well I have one of them also









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haxan (Oct 15, 2016)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Nimble9 is very bad ass as well I have one of them also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but hows the idea of using a 140/150 mm fork on a hardtail? is it better to have an AM do it all HT or FS?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haxan said:


> but hows the idea of using a 140/150 mm fork on a hardtail? is it better to have an AM do it all HT or FS?


I have 2 long travel hard tails both at 140. Both are amazing bikes. Ride quality is amazing in the Canfields. I also just built up a riot which is 140/140 there all very capable bikes. I just like having choices depending on where I'm riding and who I'm riding with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Nimble9 is very bad ass as well I have one of them also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, nice hardtails! My N9 has still been the most fun I've had on a bike. I would love to get my hands on an EPO at some point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jacobray said:


> Dude, nice hardtails! My N9 has still been the most fun I've had on a bike. I would love to get my hands on an EPO at some point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I love my epo and my nimble. I put the nimble as single speed to have a difference between the 2. Both are such fun and capable bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

manwithnoname said:


> 2016 NS Eccentric Cromo medium / 2011 Rockshox Revelation World Cup Dual Air 26" 150mm w/ 27.5 lowers
> 
> View attachment 1099787


Nice one! I have the 2015 frame. It has a fox 32 150mm 26", but I use 27,5" wheels. There is plenty space for tyres!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mlrs_27m (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

that bike looks awesome, anymore details or pics?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Jsmith1 said:


> I've been riding my Ros 9 for a few months now. It's been a great bike.


this was the bike i was refereing to


----------



## magzky (Jun 1, 2016)

Here is mine.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice! Here's mine so far ... build is slow going due to a (financial) distraction caused by other bikes.


----------



## matood (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is mine. I already manged the cables better now... I wish I could go for a ride. I smashed my elbow half year ago and still fighting with it. I will have another surgety in next few months, hope it will get better... Till then upgrading bits and pieces...










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

First post. This thread is the t!ts! Built a Surge Evo up over the last few rainy weeks here in the northeast. Got the pedals and chain on this afternoon and took it out for a spin. Pretty pleased. Coming from riding what would be considered a slack-geo DJ frame with a fork 20mm past manf rec longest travel, for several years, this new ride feels real good. I'm planning to slap some rear gears on it in the near future, probably 9 or 10, as I don't think I need the range of 11, but not too sure. -I've been 1x1 for about 6 years now and am pretty ready to get back to gears, just need to do more research on parts and maybe get some guidance here!





Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

It will probably never see any mountain, let alone all the mountains.

Fun bike though.

160 X-Fusion Sweep
1x10 w/ Bash
27.5x2.8 Trailblazer on Stans Flow EX Wheels


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great day for a ride yesterday, did some local loops on the ol' Stylus. Good fun!


----------



## Lammila (Jul 21, 2011)

^Very nice Stylus!

My ride:


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Ros27.5+
Pike 140mm (boost)
Hope Pro 4 (front boost)
Spank Oozy 395 rims
Rekon 2.8s


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

mtbnomad said:


> Nice! Here's mine so far ... build is slow going due to a (financial) distraction caused by other bikes.


Looking' good so far! What fork is that? Are those custom anodized parts?



michel77 said:


> Great day for a ride yesterday, did some local loops on the ol' Stylus. Good fun!
> 
> View attachment 1103615
> View attachment 1103614


Looks like fun! Super bright frames FTW!



Lammila said:


> ^Very nice Stylus!
> 
> My ride:
> View attachment 1103620


Niiiice, another Surge and a single speed to boot! I just finished building the fluoro orange 15.5" frame, looks like you have the 17"? How long have you had it? Liking it so far? Running 26s?



toingtoing said:


> Ros27.5+
> Pike 140mm (boost)
> Hope Pro 4 (front boost)
> Spank Oozy 395 rims
> ...


Man that frame is sweet. What awesome lines. Great build!

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## tukn20s (Apr 23, 2016)

TREK Superfly PRO


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

No offense, but that Superfly fits more into some XC Race hardtail thread than this one.


----------



## tukn20s (Apr 23, 2016)

No offense, but $#@%%$^%


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Deartist7 said:


> No offense, but that Superfly fits more into some XC Race hardtail thread than this one.


It's got flats...

If a bike gets ridden "all mountain" then it's an all mountain bike.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> It's got flats...
> 
> If a bike gets ridden "all mountain" then it's an all mountain bike.


Haha. So a DH bike that is ridden only XC is an XC bike?


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> It's got flats...
> 
> If a bike gets ridden "all mountain" then it's an all mountain bike.


Travel is customary


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> It's got flats...
> 
> If a bike gets ridden "all mountain" then it's an all mountain bike.


"All mountain" as a style of mountain bike is the middle between a XC or Trail bike and a Downhill or Freeride bike. It is not a name given to a bike that can be ridden anywhere, it is given to a bike with specific geometry.



Jacobray said:


> Haha. So a DH bike that is ridden only XC is an XC bike?


No, a DH bike is still a dh bike. And a XC bike is an XC bike, based off their geometry. 


tukn20s said:


> No offense, but $#@%%$^%





Deartist7 said:


> No offense, but that Superfly fits more into some XC Race hardtail thread than this one.


This is because the Superfly has race, XC geometry, and not all mountain geometry. There is a difference. Not because you can't ride it on "all mountain" but because that's just what it is. 
This is one reason why bike companies started switching the name of their long travel trail bike categories to enduro, to end this confusion.


----------



## D34ThL0rd69 (Dec 31, 2008)

tukn20s said:


> No offense, but $#@%%$^%


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Now I'm confused. That's a lot of cryptic posts involving Smith Forefronts in black / neon. What is going on.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

But what the hell. Here's mine. Sideways.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeez guys, it's not that hard to grasp.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

D34ThL0rd69 said:


>


Plus I gotta say, not what I expected from a guy named D eathlord69.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

slipperyb said:


> First post. This thread is the t!ts! Built a Surge Evo up over the last few rainy weeks here in the northeast. Got the pedals and chain on this afternoon and took it out for a spin. Pretty pleased. Coming from riding what would be considered a slack-geo DJ frame with a fork 20mm past manf rec longest travel, for several years, this new ride feels real good. I'm planning to slap some rear gears on it in the near future, probably 9 or 10, as I don't think I need the range of 11, but not too sure. -I've been 1x1 for about 6 years now and am pretty ready to get back to gears, just need to do more research on parts and maybe get some guidance here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks rad! will be updating this thread with changes to my Surge soon.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

boardjnky4 said:


> looks rad! will be updating this thread with changes to my Surge soon.


Thanks! It's a pretty fun bike for sure and mine is certainly an evolving rig. Looking forward to checking out your ride.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It is not a name given to a bike that can be ridden anywhere, it is given to a bike with specific geometry.


What geometry would this be?


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> What geometry would this be?


Here's a good link breaking down geo...for all mountain (enduro/trail) you can pay attention most specifically to head tube angle.

Read more at http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/mountain-bike-geometry-326498#j3l6yArXFkebGjBX.99

Head angle:
The angle between the ground and the head tube (and therefore the fork) is important because slack angles, where the fork is raked out and closer to being parallel to the ground, slow down a bike's steering response but make descending easier. Steeper angles make a bike feel better climbing and on flat terrain.

As a general rule, you can expect trail bikes to have 66-68° head angles, XC bikes too have higher angles, enduro bikes around 65° and downhill rigs in the low 60s. It's worth noting, though, that 29ers tend to have steeper head angles than 650b bikes.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Jacobray said:


> It's worth noting, though, that 29ers tend to have steeper head angles than 650b bikes.


Mercifully that's one trend that is slowly but surely dying out.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Jacobray said:


> Here's a good link breaking down geo...for all mountain (enduro/trail) you can pay attention most specifically to head tube angle.


Even the new XC race bikes are coming out with 67-68* head angles now.

My Santa Cruz Chameleon with a 140 pike is 68*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Even the new XC race bikes are coming out with 67-68* head angles now.
> 
> My Santa Cruz Chameleon with a 140 pike is 68*


List one XC bike that has a HA slacker than 69*. They're all at least 69*, there are short travel trail bikes that are slacker, but travel doesn't make a specific bike category anymore.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Even the new XC race bikes are coming out with 67-68* head angles now.
> 
> My Santa Cruz Chameleon with a 140 pike is 68*


What new XC race bike is sub 68*?


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> List one XC bike that has a HA slacker than 69*. They're all at least 69*, there are short travel trail bikes that are slacker, but travel doesn't make a specific bike category anymore.


Beat me to it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jacobray said:


> What new XC race bike is sub 68*?


sub 69* for that matter.

Cannondale Synapse Si- 69.5*
Trek Top Fuel 70*
Giant Anthem 68* (this is the one outlier as the 29" version is 71.5*)
Rocky Mountain Element 69*-70*
Kona Hei Hei Race 69*


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> sub 69* for that matter.
> 
> Cannondale Synapse Si- 69.5*
> Trek Top Fuel 70*
> ...


Yep, I agree. I was just using his number. Specialized epic 70.75*

Have we derailed this thread enough yet?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> List one XC bike that has a HA slacker than 69*. They're all at least 69*, there are short travel trail bikes that are slacker, but travel doesn't make a specific bike category anymore.


Scott Spark is 68.5*
Giant Anthem is 67*
Most of the others are getting slacker, but haven't passed below the magic 69* yet.

XC race bikes are heading toward 120mm travel and the burlier bikes are getting better at climbing.

Lines are blurring. It's an exciting time to be a bike nerd.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Trance is 67*. Anthem is 68* Unkess you are talking about the Anthem SX, which is just putting a longer fork on the bike, resulting in a 67.5* HA.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The workshop last evening...


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My XC hardtail on the left and my new AM hardtail on the right. Slightly different geometry.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't just leave it on the head angle alone. There are far more differences.

AM hardtails have sturdier and heavier frames, slacker geometry, sometimes have longer wheelbase, short stems with wide bars and big meaty tires even if those are personal preference; they are pretty much the way to go if you have an AM hardtail in the first place.
And of course, more than 120mm of travel which is usually the limit for XC hardtails.

Now move on.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

NS Surge Evo finally got a proper fork


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what is it? can't see your pic


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

Fox 34 Talas 150


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Pablov said:


> My Dartmoor Primal Plus.
> 
> View attachment 1095396
> 
> View attachment 1095397


Currently building one of these in 29. What fork do you have on it? How do you like it? Great looking build BTW!


----------



## PTGP (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello...

Two pics of my HH


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Love this thread, all the bickering about what is or not 

Head angles a bit steep on mine but steering stays constant and direct, and technicaly racing DH is not AM but i did ride back to the top so kinda AM 

:thumbsup:


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

Not sure why my imgur linked photo didn't work the other day. Let's try with photobucket:


----------



## Norwoodn (Nov 3, 2016)

Here is my first build progress


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Bird Zero AM, size L, Candy Orange
RS Pike RCT3 SA, 140mm, NSDynamics Cartridge seal head
DT240s (15mm, 12x142) Spank Oozy 295, DT comp, DT brass nipl
Maxxis DHR2 2.3 and Minion SS 2.3/DHR2 2.3
Yep Uptimizer 2.0 HC 125 dropper
Saint crankset+Renthal 1XR 32T
Superstarcomponents Nano-X pedals
XTR 988 Trail brakes, 180mm disc f/r
XTR M9000 trigger+rear mech
XT 11-42 cassette
Renthal Apex 31mm stem + Renthal Fatbar 20mm Carbon bar + ODI
Chromag Trailmaster saddle


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally!
2015 NS Bikes Eccentric Cromo small
WTB i29 650B wheels with Spesh Butcher front 15 T/A and Conti X-king rear 12 x 142
XT derailleur, SLX shifter, XT cassette 1x10
Sram crank with Absolute Black 32t oval chainring.
Thomson post and Spesh saddle
El Guapo Ancho bars, Hope 50mm stem, XT brakes 180F/R
Fox 34 CTD 150mm

No ride report just yet.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's mine!!! Climbs up any wall and rides down any descent... And it also does all day 100 mile dirt days... Doesnt really do anything well... but does everything...


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Here's mine!!! Climbs up any wall and rides down any descent... And it also does all day 100 mile dirt days... Doesnt really do anything well... but does everything...


Whoa what kind of ibex is that?!

:band::smallviolin::rockon::drumroll:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

scottzg said:


> Whoa what kind of ibex is that?!
> 
> :band::smallviolin::rockon::drumroll:


2000 Kona Cinder Cone built with donor parts and stuff lying in the garage...


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> 2000 Kona Cinder Cone built with donor parts and stuff lying in the garage...


That's pretty cool. Welcome back to mtbr btw.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

scottzg said:


> That's pretty cool. Welcome back to mtbr btw.


Thanks! Was off the bike after I broke myself a while back... mostly a roadie now... But every once in a while i'll take the Kona out to just get lost in the woods... 

https://www.strava.com/athletes/11347213


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Thanks! Was off the bike after I broke myself a while back... mostly a roadie now... But every once in a while i'll take the Kona out to just get lost in the woods...
> 
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/11347213


Holy hell you ARE a roadie. Followed!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

scottzg said:


> Holy hell you ARE a roadie. Followed!


off the bike for 6 years after i broke myself racing downhill... got into road bikes september last year and that got me back into bikes... now i'm slowing inching my way back into dirt too... **** man... you're local!!! Didnt know!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> off the bike for 6 years after i broke myself racing downhill... got into road bikes september last year and that got me back into bikes... now i'm slowing inching my way back into dirt too... **** man... you're local!!! Didnt know!


hahahaha yup. Same for me- injured my knee in 2010, got fat in the year it took to heal, and was off the bike for several years. It's good to be back.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Drops  ballsy, Johnny T approved as when he wasn't racing DH or xc he played with road bikes and wanted to keep the bikes similar....


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Norco Torrent B+. An absolute blast to ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

*Work in progress*

2016 Dartmoor Primal 27.5+/2 medium, Red Devil
Rockshox Yari 27.5+/29 130mm
SLX m7000 drivetrain 
Race Face Aeffect 170mm crank set
28t Wolf tooth oval ring
Moove torque pedals
XT m875 brakes
Dt Swiss XM 481 29 wheels 350 hubs comp spokes
Wolf tooth Boostinater adapters
Schwalbe Rock Razor 2.35 rear/Hans Dampf 2.35 front
Race Face Aeffect35 50mm stem 
Cromag BZA Carbon bar 800mm
Ergon GE1 grips red
Fizk aliante saddle red
Truvativ Stylo seat post

View attachment 1106279


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

boardjnky4 said:


> NS Surge Evo finally got a proper fork


Nice and bright! Can that frame accommodate a tapered fork? Or is that a straight steerer? Seat looks comfy too!



Thorjensen said:


> View attachment 1105996


This looks real nice. Well done. Not too familiar with these frames but looks fun! Also, dig the orange.



Stevob said:


> No ride report just yet.
> 
> View attachment 1106235


Pretty sweet! I'm interested in what you think after logging some time. I was between this frame and the Surge Evo and ultimately went with the Surge based on wheel size flexibility. Quite a few NS frames posted recently!

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

slipperyb said:


> Nice and bright! Can that frame accommodate a tapered fork? Or is that a straight steerer? Seat looks comfy too!
> 
> This looks real nice. Well done. Not too familiar with these frames but looks fun! Also, dig the orange.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's tapered, you need an external lower cup. It's a cane creek 40 zs44/ec44 headset.


----------



## Norwoodn (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## camersieg (Aug 2, 2015)

Just came in the mail on Monday, cant wait to ride the new shred sled


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

camersieg said:


> Just came in the mail on Monday, cant wait to ride the new shred sled


Dude sweet chromag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accipiter (Oct 6, 2016)

*NS Eccentric Custom Build *
NS Bikes Eccentric ALU Frame 2016 
SR Suntour Aion (160mm) 
Shimano XT Brakes (180mm rotors) 
RaceFace Cranks, Pedals, Wheels, 
SRAM XD hubs
SRAM GX drivetrain (1x11) 
Nobby Nic 2.35 front and 2.25 rear 
Truvativ Husselfelt Stem 
Spank Spike Riser Bar (50mm rise, 800mm width)
TransX Dropper Post 
Chromag Grips and Saddle


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my Niner


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Hard Tail Perks*

I am so glad to be back on a Hard Tail, was tired of full squish.

Very efficient at getting power to the ground,
Agile and quick handling,
Rolls nice and fast,
Climbs like a billy goat,
Feels and pedals light,
Simple, low maintenance,

But Mine has a few extra perks,

No Hard Tail Harshness,
Bucket loads of Traction when the trail sucks,
I can pass riders using the crappy line,
Excels In sand and pea gravel,
MBA said, "Makes loose blown out corners feel like hero dirt"
and I agree.

27.5 x 2.8 Tires and a Head Tube angle of 66.5 degree's~
People, you gotta try out a plus bike


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> List one XC bike that has a HA slacker than 69*. They're all at least 69*, there are short travel trail bikes that are slacker, but travel doesn't make a specific bike category anymore.


The above post #5937, 66.5 degree's. Not a pure bread XC Race bike but a nice trail bike.
Does that count ?
Is 120 mm travel considered short travel ?
I thought 120-140 mm was considered mid travel ?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Osco said:


> The above post #5937, 66.5 degree's. Not a pure bread XC Race bike but a nice trail bike.
> Does that count ?
> Is 120 mm travel considered short travel ?
> I thought 120-140 mm was considered mid travel ?


I was referencing full suspension XC race bikes, not hardtails. Your hardtail is a trail bike.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

The XC race scale is 69*, but the + version is slacked out.

On antoher note, Boyette is fun - heading there shortly.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

My Scott 710 Plus (custom build 23.5 lbs)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwoodn (Nov 3, 2016)

Finally finished my first frame build up.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Newest addition


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

*Wife's Bike*















Just built this for my wife
Cotic Soul XS


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Cotic !

Here is mine when it was still built up (loved that bike) :


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Who here i still riding 26" wheels, or even went back to 26" wheels?


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

This is my 2002 Rocky Mountain Hammer. Steel frame. Aggressive tires. Wide bars. Dropper post. Good times.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Very aggressive tyres. Quite a sticky compound there.


----------



## Norwoodn (Nov 3, 2016)

Green cockpit courtesy of Loaded Precision


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Moved my eccentric cromo on for this beast. Chromag wideangle m/L went a little shorter in the tt for more allroundyness and more fun. 1° Angleset and 150mm forks means 66.5° headangle. 420 chainstay with room for BIG tires. Super stoked. Bos devilles, xt/xtr Drivetrain, x0 trails, atomlab trail sl wheelset.....


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

My first frame up build, and it turned out better than expected. The last items arrived, it is now complete.


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

My Diamondback Mason.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Tooling around on my Explosif.


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

MY16 Honzo.


----------



## cannonpu (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

My old Cube LTD, waiting for the new carbon hardtail to arrive



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cannonpu (Jan 13, 2017)

mbmobile said:


> My old Cube LTD, waiting for the new carbon hardtail to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waiting for cube ??


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

View attachment 1116016

In it's natural habitat.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Open Cycle OPEN+*

My 2017 Open Cycle OPEN+ in its 27.5+ config, running Chupacabras 27.5x2.8s on internal 39mm Nextie rims. Just under 20lbs (19.86).


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)

fssmikey said:


> MY16 Honzo.
> 
> View attachment 1114570


Dope


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's my Chromag Aperture hardtail.

Chromag Aperture by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## Stefan0103 (Apr 12, 2016)

Orange Crush AM Hardtail


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ How about 1 more closer up of the Orange Crush? That bike cemented my decision for a AM HT - after watching Phil Atwill slay it in a vid.


----------



## Stefan0103 (Apr 12, 2016)

You will love it. It's made for crushing down. Here are some more pics. If have no good final picture. At least all decals and colors are now matching the black/orange theme.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ nice work on the Orange Crush. Thanks for the pics. The OC cemented the idea but I settled on a similar but different bike about 1 year ago - that said, I always liked the banger style of the OC - one of the bikes that you look at and just know you'll be having a sweet time of it.


----------



## kali (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## CKnapp1983 (Mar 4, 2016)

This is probably the right thread to ask some of the questions I have about all-mountain riding on a hardtail. I am planning on buying either a Trek Stache 7 or a Trek Fuel EX 7 this spring. I already own a Trek Superfly 5, which I love, it just beats me up on bigger days. I work and live in Yellowstone so the riding I do is really in the mountains.

I am looking for a more capable/comfortable bike for big days in the mountains with lots of climbing, lots of long descents and lots of rocks and steep sections. The Superfly climbs with little effort from me but it's not good on big, long, rocky descents. 

I really love the idea of the Stache, I just wonder if it will really be that night and day different from my Superfly like the Fuel would be on the descents. I plan to ride both before making a decision but I would appreciate any input you guys have.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Just picked up a brand new Surly Instigator. Added a Chromag saddle, Raceface Atlas stem and Raceface Next carbon bars. Can't wait to get out on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

had to take a break from ski season and headed to the lowlands for a quick pedal the other day...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

May get an Arch Mk3 and new lowers for a thru-axle up front at some point, but this is about as all-mountainy as it needs to be for around here.








2016 Yelli Screamy with 120mm Reba, Guide RS with Saint rotors, Arch EX/DT350 with Team Issue XR3 2.2r/XR4 2.3f, and a shimmed KS Lev 27.2.

Do more riding at AL's Oak Mountain State Park(IMBA Epic), but this shot from my favorite local trail kind of sums things up-hills, roots, rocks...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Do more riding at AL's Oak Mountain State Park(IMBA Epic), but this shot from my favorite local trail kind of sums things up-hills, roots, rocks...
> View attachment 1121778


Looks like you are riding in the wrong direction 

My AM HT...










She's itching to get out & taste some dirt 

Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp, frame + custom build.

Better pics to come.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Down is always the right direction; it's just too bad there's equal amounts of up!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

kali said:


> View attachment 1118439
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118440


Which bike is that?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Out on the trails...










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Still trucking along...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

How are you liking the scout? Been looking at it, the vitus sentier, and a transition trans.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

cerpindicular said:


> How are you liking the scout? Been looking at it, the vitus sentier, and a transition trans.


1 ride in...

But I'm quietly stoked ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I was worried about the 170mm cranks on all sizes. Am 6'2" with 36.5 inseam never ridden shorter the 175


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

cerpindicular said:


> I was worried about the 170mm cranks on all sizes. Am 6'2" with 36.5 inseam never ridden shorter the 175


Scout is designed around 170mm cranks...

Who am I to argue 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## tonykodinov (Mar 22, 2015)

My aggressive unknown model Trek running a Marzocchi Bomber 66 VF2LT 190mm fork and currently two M875 XTs with a Kenda Nevegal 2.7 on the front.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

camersieg said:


> Just came in the mail on Monday, cant wait to ride the new shred sled


Very nice. I hope it has been a blast!

You know, you'll get more trail tail if you color correct the fork and crank stickers.


----------



## lond (Jan 14, 2017)

Hail from johore malaysia! Commie Meta AM


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Quick pic of the Honzo, just fitted an MRP ramp control unit to the Pikes as well.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

I carried alot of parts over from my XC bike, but I have a little ways to go until it's 100%
Either way, I love this bike!



Sent from my R2 unit


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Krigloch said:


> I carried alot of parts over from my XC bike, but I have a little ways to go until it's 100%
> Either way, I love this bike!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice yelly love my Canfields

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

*My Kona Explosif*


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ace. said:


> Drops  ballsy, Johnny T approved as when he wasn't racing DH or xc he played with road bikes and wanted to keep the bikes similar....


Drops take a bit to get used to but they're pretty fun... Not as easy to use when riding the real rough stuff but the hand positions make the long days tolerable...

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BQohBWXAn1t/[/video]


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Edited cause i'm an idiot that can't read


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Grimm19 said:


> View attachment 1124553
> 
> 
> Just picked her up. Loving every ride on this thing!


You'd enjoy it more if it was a hard tail.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> You'd enjoy it more if it was a hard tail.


I think he might be able to convert it by swapping the rear shock out for a metal rod.


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a HT 29'er. This is much more nimble in the twisties.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Grimm19 said:


> I have a HT 29'er. This is much more nimble in the twisties.


Thread title mate, he was hinting at the thread title.


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Zaf said:


> Thread title mate, he was hunting at the thread title.


****! My bad man! I didn't catch the hard tail...cause i'm an idiot...


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Grimm19 said:


> ****! My bad man! I didn't catch the hard tail...cause i'm an idiot...


The only way to resolve this affront to your honour is to Seppuku your tyres!


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Zaf said:


> The only way to resolve this affront to your honour is to Seppuku your tyres!


But But Stans is so freakin' expensive... :/ I do have an old 26'er that I can spare!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Grimm19 said:


> But But Stans is so freakin' expensive... :/ I do have an old 26'er that I can spare!


Seppuku the 26er inflating to 200psi.... And film it.


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Zaf said:


> Seppuku the 26er inflating to 200psi.... And film it.


It may take a awhile, i'll have to use my shock pump...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

170mm cranks, Easton grips & Gorilla mudguard on board 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

[URL="Here is my newest and first mountain bike actually. Its a Jamis dragon pro 650b 27.5


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm so glad to have found this thread. After going to my LBS last weekend and looking at the price for new FS rigs, I'm pretty sure my next bike is going to be a AMHT. I've really been eyeing the Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead. I'm surprised I haven't seen one posted here.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

One bike to rule them all. Pedalhead.


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

stumpynerd said:


> View attachment 1125886
> View attachment 1125887
> 
> 
> One bike to rule them all. Pedalhead.


Badass bike man, how many mm you running in front ?? And tire width too if you don't mind. Just getting some ideas. I run 140mm on my dragon pro and I'm thinking of 2.4's instead of the stock 2.1's. thanks man


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Running 140mm pike, I9 Hubs laced with 40mm internal rims, 27.5, 3.0 width Specialized Purgatory tires. You can pick up pedalhead steel frame for about $900 bucks Made in Denver.

65degree ha, super short stays. Stiff but supple. Climbs excellent and able to clean more things than my stumpy evo.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Video of my pedalhead in action.


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

Awesome man !! That is definitely a bike made for the mountain. I just picked up the Jamis dragon pro, the frame is a 853 Reynolds steel. Hoping to see what it can handle soon. I just gotta get rid of those 2.1 tires lol Heres a better pic of mine.

https://


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Check out the specialized 2.6 purgatories 27.5. Not sure if those would fit or not in your dragon frame/fork.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

They probably won't fit if you need mud clearance, I've got a dragon pro as well, it's definitely built like a tank! I swapped the fork on mine for an x fusion slant though, I'm running 140mm of travel and enjoying the extra stiffness of the 34mm stanchions.


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

Davidfs said:


> They probably won't fit if you need mud clearance, I've got a dragon pro as well, it's definitely built like a tank! I swapped the fork on mine for an x fusion slant though, I'm running 140mm of travel and enjoying the extra stiffness of the 34mm stanchions.


What tires are you running man ?? And how do you like your dragon pro ?!? I just got it about 2 weeks ago. Do you use the dragon as a more aggressive trail or more xc ? Thanks man


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm running 2.25 Nobby Nick/ Racing Ralph that I got a for a steal, I'll be bumping up a size whenever they are worn out though. 
I ride mine pretty hard, it's my only mountain bike and I've taken it on multiple trails where my riding buddies say I need to bring a FS bike... 
I've had it almost a year now, and have several upgrades:
1x conversion with Race Face Turbine Crank,
X-Fusion fork (came with a Fox 32, looks like yours has a RS thigh?)
KS Southpaw dropper remote
ODI grips (much softer)
Brooks Cadmium saddle
50mm stem


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

stumpynerd said:


> View attachment 1125886
> View attachment 1125887
> 
> 
> One bike to rule them all. Pedalhead.


Awesome! I was really curious about how they climb. I need all the climbing help i can get. I love the look of those.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

Davidfs said:


> I'm running 2.25 Nobby Nick/ Racing Ralph that I got a for a steal, I'll be bumping up a size whenever they are worn out though.
> I ride mine pretty hard, it's my only mountain bike and I've taken it on multiple trails where my riding buddies say I need to bring a FS bike...
> I've had it almost a year now, and have several upgrades:
> 1x conversion with Race Face Turbine Crank,
> ...


Nice man, I wish the picture worked :/ haha but how do you like that x fusion ??


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ragley Mmmbop.*

My rat rod, all mountain bike build up 
Rapidly becoming the funnest bike to ride in my stable...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

wickedmtb said:


> My rat rod, all mountain bike build up
> Rapidly becoming the funnest bike to ride in my stable...
> 
> View attachment 1127051
> ...


How much does it weigh? (w/dual crown)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedmtb (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure on weight.
My scale is out of batteries, I will post up soon.


----------



## thedrizzle (Feb 17, 2012)

Just finished building this rig up. She's a beast.

Ragley piglet
Manitou mattoc expert
Xt 1x11 drivetrain (slx cranks)
Hope / flow mk3 wheelset
Hope tech e4 brakes
Brand x dropper


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)

wickedmtb said:


> Not sure on weight.
> My scale is out of batteries, I will post up soon.


Who cares what it weighs, bad ass bike!


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

thedrizzle said:


> Just finished building this rig up. She's a beast.
> 
> Ragley piglet
> Manitou mattoc expert
> ...


Looks good! Reminds me of raw finished frame, which I have always liked. How long have you have had that dropper? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I just finished building my Chromag Surface and enough snow had melted so I could ride it today. This bike rips!


----------



## thedrizzle (Feb 17, 2012)

slipperyb said:


> Looks good! Reminds me of raw finished frame, which I have always liked. How long have you have had that dropper? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate. I have only had the bike complete for a week and a handful of rides, so it is hard to give a good review of the dropper. First impressions are good, quick action, comfortable lever, no sag (like my reverb) and looks very well made. My mate has had the same for a couple of months and hasn't had any issues. For less than half the price of other droppers i am happy with it.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

My TransAM Frankenstein

Check out a short video of the specs here:


----------



## ameldorf (Mar 29, 2017)

Pieced this together recently.










Frame: On-One Inbred 
Fork: 2010 Rockshox Revelation RLT 130mm w/ RCT3 damper and Bottomless Token
Stem: Kore 0 degree 30mm
Headset: Cane Creek 40 Series 
Handlebar: Raceface 35mm Atlas
Grips: Race Face Half Nelson
Brakes: Shimano XT M8000
Rotors: Shimano XT 160mm w/ Ice-Tech
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR w/ 1up RAD Derailleur Cage
Cassette: Shimano XT w/ 1up 42t/16t cogs
Crank: Shimano XTR w/ 1up 32t ring
Chain Guard: MRP Mini G4 BB Mount
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR BB93
Pedals: Shimano XT clipless
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Radius Elite
Seatpost: KS Lev
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws
QR Skewers: KCNC Titanium
Tires: Maxxis Crossmark w/ Stan's No Tubes


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

ameldorf said:


> Pieced this together recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! It's weird to conceive one would miss seeing 26" wheels...

Cheers!


----------



## ice29 (Nov 11, 2011)

*The last of the Taros*

Bought this 2015 Kona Taro 1.5 years ago - L size (182cm guy here), used 4 months, as new condition, 1/2 price (guy wanted to try AM hardtail, so bought cheap Taro, liked it and bought the new expensive Honzo afterwards) - I am a roadie/CX guy, never had MTB before so wanted to try one, something that should be fun, no fiddling with rear-suspension (loosing too much time with maintenance of other 4 bikes already)...
After 1.5 years I enjoy riding this MTB more than the other bikes  Take the road bike out into the mountains on nice sunny days now. Taro is real fun! Was into competitive road bike rides/races before, but going outdoor with the bike, not having to hold tempo and go full gas all the time and enjoying everything around is definitely more pleasure. Of course not so comfy as some F/S that I tried, but coming from road bikes I like stiffer back when climbing. It's also fun to hit trails here in Switzerland with a HT, cause 99% of the people ride some fancy expensive carbon F/S bike, so this one looks like an outsider 

Changed lots of stock components - handlebars to Kore red riser ones, stock stem to 60mm red FUNN stem, pedals to Reverse red flats, RD to 11spd XT, brakes to XT, crankset to 170mm XT with 30mm RF N/W chainring, cassette to 11-40 Sunrace, saddle to Fizik MTB, rear QR to DTswiss (pity it's not thru axle...)

Next upgrades def. 11-46 in the back (lots of long climbs here), dropper seatpost (probably FOX Transfer, but the price...), new wheelset (these stock ones are heavy and can't go tubeless) and want to also buy a new fork. This stock 130mm Sektor Silver is OK - had it tuned up a little with different oil, now damps better then before - but want to go Pike/Yari/Fox34 instead when this one needs next service (can't do it myself and it's pretty expensive here in SUI) - just don't know which one and if I can maybe go 140mm, without compromising steep climbs...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

If the Taro was single speedable, I'd get one.


----------



## lond (Jan 14, 2017)

Hardcore fleet


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Another Granite shot of Pedalhead.


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Steel is real*

Recently finished this build with the intentions of finding all things steep and gnarly in south western PA. I'm Running this '17 Nimble 9 with 35mm iw Spank Oozy rims (27.5) on Hope hubs with 2.8 in Specialized Butcher and Slaughter in the front and back respectively.

Fork is a 15x100 X-fusion Trace Rl2 set @ 140mm


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

@shapiro -- Make sure to get to Blue Knob. State forest side has phenomenal climbs/descents, rocks. Resort side has ~20 miles of rocky tech and tight stuff. Best trails west of Rothrock.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

2017 Diamondback Sync'r 130mm Rockshox Recon Solo Air, added fenders KS Eten dropper seatpost with Lefty lever.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Beautiful bike man!



sshapiro112 said:


> Recently finished this build with the intentions of finding all things steep and gnarly in south western PA. I'm Running this '17 Nimble 9 with 35mm iw Spank Oozy rims (27.5) on Hope hubs with 2.8 in Specialized Butcher and Slaughter in the front and back respectively.
> 
> Fork is a 15x100 X-fusion Trace Rl2 set @ 140mm
> View attachment 1132753


----------



## loki0278 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## loki0278 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, don't ask me how to rotate this pic. It was taken normally


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

UCSC action


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

loki0278 said:


> View attachment 1133626


FTFY, excellent bike man, really really cool


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ SL - good looking rig. Is that what your 26+ DHF's going on?


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

Giant Iguana xc


----------



## LJ94 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Rockhopper Sport '17*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

LJ94 said:


> View attachment 1137436
> View attachment 1137437


Think you're looking for the XC 29er thread 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

targnik said:


> Think you're looking for the XC 29er thread


It's got flats, must be an all-mountain.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hitting Sheep Mountain on pedalhead.


----------



## Calvin650b (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks like a pretty smooth trail  push that pedalhead haha


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Now that my honzo has a pike, I guess it's AM.

Honzo ti 
Pike rct3 DPA
Saint brakes, XTR/XT drivetrain 
Nextie 33mm internal hoops, cx-rays, hope front DT rear 
Nobby Nic 2.6s or Magic Mary/Rock Razor
Lev Ti

Best bike I've ever owned, and my only bike.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Calvin650b said:


> Nice man, I wish the picture worked :/ haha but how do you like that x fusion ??


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I'm loving the fork, but I wish the frame was longer/ slacker! What fork are you using? Mine came stock with a white fox32


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Finished building this up last night from bits and pieces laying around plus a few bargains, though the wheels are a tad pricey.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Razors Edge, near Canmore AB. Surly Instigator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Advocate Hayduke:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Catching a little air off a stump near my house on my '16 DB Mason Comp. This bike continues to be a lot of fun.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Dartmoor Primal Plus, finally up and running.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been eyeing those Masons. They have a really nice spec list for the price.


----------



## cpt_america (Nov 21, 2016)

Niner Ros 9, single speed









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pablov said:


> My Dartmoor Primal Plus.
> 
> View attachment 1095396
> 
> View attachment 1095397


Looking at this frame for a potential build...how does it climb?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh my...
That's gorgeous man, great job.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

pjames12 said:


> Looking at this frame for a potential build...how does it climb?


Not bad. The short back tends to let the front lift a bit in steeper situations, not bad, but it's there. IMO, the handling in turns and descending make it worth the trade off.


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

jhazard said:


> Not bad. The short back tends to let the front lift a bit in steeper situations, not bad, but it's there. IMO, the handling in turns and descending make it worth the trade off.


Thanks...thinking I'm going to pull the trigger on it. Looks like I have to order it from a distributor in Canada who will ship to me (I'm in the US), which kind of sucks, but for the price, geo, and specs (boost) can't beat it.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Purchased mine via ebay, took a couple weeks but no biggie.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Just finished putting mine together a few minutes ago:


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


I've tried numerous fs bikes with the thought of 'upgrading' to one but every time I go back to my hardtail I seem to have more fun. That's why I've stuck with mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Hard tails are cheaper and lower maintenance without losing out on the fun angle.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


I have both a hardtail and a full suspension, this is my 4th hardtail built, while my Specialized FSR I've only upgraded a few parts.

I do seem to ride a lot more my hardtail bike than the full suspension, could possibly be because of where I live is mostly singletrack, my personal opinion this is where a hardtail shines over a full suspension.

There is just something about that firm backend that I enjoy.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


I don't ride our Honzo exclusively but love the versatility and performance for pumpy and small jumpy terrain. I love it for driveway to trailhead rides. It's also good for short distance commuter use.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


Because with a 140mm fork, 150mm dropper post, slacked-out geo and 2.8" tires, it does everything I need a mtn bike to do, and does it well. There are different ways to push your skills - I generally prefer to do so by simplifying, rather than complicating. Friends I ride with scratch their head at this all the time - until I'm waiting for them at the bottom of the ride.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


it's fun!!!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Because with a 140mm fork, 150mm dropper post, slacked-out geo and 2.8" tires, it does everything I need a mtn bike to do, and does it well. There are different ways to push your skills - I generally prefer to do so by simplifying, rather than complicating. Friends I ride with scratch their head at this all the time - until I'm waiting for them at the bottom of the ride.


That bike is hot! What frame?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

OliSS said:


> That bike is hot! What frame?


Thanks. It's an Advocate "Hayduke."


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

i have both, the hardtail is more fun while the FS is a better/faster performer. 

I will always have both but i use the hardtail twice as much as the FS


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Why hardtail?
'Cause a) I have an almost unreasonable love for my Yelli Screamy, and b) the FS build I have drawn up on paper will cost over $6k 

While I'm here...


OwenM said:


> May get an Arch Mk3 and new lowers for a thru-axle up front at some point, but this is about as all-mountainy as it needs to be for around here
> ----
> 2016 Yelli Screamy with 120mm Reba, Guide RS with Saint rotors, Arch EX/DT350 with Team Issue XR3 2.2r/XR4 2.3f, and a shimmed KS Lev 27.2.


Haha. What-ever. 
Still 120mm, but thru-axle lowers and "RCT3" conversion for the fork, Flow Mk3/XR4 front, Arch Mk3/XR3 rear, 30.9/125mm Lev Integra with a Wolftooth ReMote, and a Syntace Megaforce stem. Converted to SS(with a climbing gear) after just a few rides, and all was beautiful for a little while, but I just put gears back on it, and...well, now I'm shopping for a more aggressive rear tire, have added another bottomless token to the fork, and am looking at buying a 140mm Pike or 34. 
That 120mm Reba with upgraded dampers has actually been great for our rough, twisty trails at relatively low speeds, but is getting overwhelmed on rocky and rooty downhills as I've increased the speed, and started plowing over stuff that I had been avoiding or winding my way through.







May be a bit heavier and slacker in another week or two


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


Personally, I don't really "stay" with it. I have a 6.5 inch trail bike that is my main squeeze. Try as I like, the hard tail will never be as fast or versatile as the FS bike, but the fun part is trying to get it there.

I have an attraction to them I can't really explain, other than I started one in the 90's, so maybe a bit of a nostalgia factor is at play too.

But the bottom line is fun. More, different fun.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^Hedy Lee?

Marr?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

couple new ones of the ROS9, got her some new rubber recently.


----------



## dallasdownunder (May 5, 2016)

*New Bike for My Son*

Built up a Brand X HT01














Some parts off my Giant Trance Adv - Rockshox Sektor Gold 140mm
X9 Rear Der - Sunrace 11-42 10 Speed
XT Brakes


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

here is my new to me 2016ish Canfield Nimble 9

Size Medium
Build: 140mm Pike, Thompson Dropper, Stans Flows, Ardent 2.4 F &R, 1x10


----------



## Frankencross77 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey Tugboat, nice Surge Evo. What year is it? I just pick up a 2015 frame and pulled most of the parts off my Gary Fisher Big Sur to get it up and running. I have been loving it so far. I have the large and it fits perfectly. A little bit smaller than the Gary Fisher and a little bit bigger than my bmx cruiser. I have the same color but did mine with orange and white. Will post up picks when I can.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

6foot4 said:


> Why do you guys continue to stay with the hardtail? Just curious


We have balls of steel 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

here is my latest build, finished it last week , i couldn't be more pleased with how its turned out .so nice to ride .

spec is 

Onza Jackpot 17" in acid bath 
Rockshox revelation rct3 150mm 
Dt Swiss E1900 wheelset 
WTB Breakout 2.5 front tubeless 
WTB trailboss 2.4 rear tubeless 
Spank spoon 762 bar 
Spank spoon 40mm stem 
Easton haven 125mm dropper with brandx remote(snapped the stupid easton one) 
Fabric scoop shallow saddle 
Praxisworks BB (PF30 to HT2) 
FSA headset 
Shimano XT M8000 brakes 
180mm rotor front and 160mm rotor back 
Shimano zee chainset with 32T uberbike N/W chainring 
Shimano SLX mech 
Shimano SLX ispec shifter 
11-42 SLX 11 speed cassette 
Shimano spd pedals 
KMC x11 
easton lock on


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey @jaysrubi - what's that -- Chromag?


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

Miss post


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

Collins said:


> Hey @jaysrubi - what's that -- Chromag?


Sure is new rootdown BA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

kiwim5 said:


> Finished building this up last night from bits and pieces laying around plus a few bargains, though the wheels are a tad pricey.
> View attachment 1140150


Are those Minion DHF 2.8? !!!


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Jingleman said:


> Are those Minion DHF 2.8? !!!


No 2.5WTs on front. The 40mm rim helps with the perception

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it wrong I'm considering ditching my FS and having an AM HT as my only bike


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fluidworks said:


> Is it wrong I'm considering ditching my FS and having an AM HT as my only bike


It's all I own ... and all I need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

Jaysrubi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Came to this thread looking for a build of one of these. Really want to get one but they are a bit expensive.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Chromag rootdown BA, gx eagle, xo trail brakes, that's a Manitou machete on the front... A surprisingly good little fork too.


----------



## chestont (Aug 4, 2009)

2015 Canfield Nimble 9 ready to rip.

Fox Factory 36 fork @150mm.
Shimano XT 1x drivetrain.
Fox Transfer seatpost.
Pacenti DL31 wheels with Hope Pro Evo 2 hubs.
2.6 Nobby Nic/2.35 Rock Razor.
So. Much. Fun.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trollersteve (Sep 8, 2017)

Only have one ride on it so I haven't had a chance to upgrade anything on the 2018 Trek Roscoe 8 yet except the pedals.


----------



## velosnob (Oct 22, 2016)

my Last Fastforward + Manitou Machete


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

She's a dirty girl 









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

velosnob said:


> my Last Fastforward + Manitou Machete


Nice!


----------



## eyalien (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys, looking for a new frame. 29er, good slack geo, 142x12 rear spacing and rack mounts (for occasional bike packing and commuting duties).
By now found only the Surly Karate Monkey. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Just picked this up in a trade. Custom frame builder out of Toronto. Can run 26x4.0, 27.5x3.0 and 29x2.35. Shopping for a better fork. Installing a dropper today. Can't wait to get on it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

Frame: 2016 Fireye Funseeker 4130 Chromoly
Fork: X Fusion Sweep
Brakes: Formula RX
Cranks: IXF
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
Pedals:Generic flats
Stem: ABR 45mm
Handlebar: Octane One
Seatpost: TMars
Saddle: Brand X
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 
Cassette: Shimano ?? 11-42
Headset: FSA
Tires: WTB TrailBoss
Wheels: Octane One on Novatec Hubs
Weight: unofficial about 12.5kg


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Magnuts said:


>


Slick looking ride. Nice!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"There is just something about that firm backend that I enjoy."

you don't say?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Ti Honzo set up single speed.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted parts and configuration updates on my Surge EVO. So here are some pics in chronological order.




















Fork just came back from service and tuning. Adding a new tubeless DT-Swiss - I25 Team - Vigilante - Sunrace black CSMS3, wheel.

While I have it apart, I'm thinking of painting over that ugly red graphic!


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Surly Wednesday 
65.5 HA
120/140mm manitou mastodon
203/180 SRAM Guide brakes
150mm fox transfer dropper
26 oval/11-46 cassette
Sarma carbon wheels
DT Swiss 350 hubs
Works -2% Angle Set 
Nukeproof Carbon 800mm bars
45mm Nukeproof stem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

WTF BojanMikic, I mean, ahh, I don't know what to say. I do love it though! Amazing, mind blown.

People are going to need 36's, Lyrics, and the like in Fat sizes.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

BojanMikic said:


> Surly Wednesday
> 120/140mm manitou mastodon
> 
> 
> ...


Manitou sells a sticker color that will match the stem and grips. Which I think would put the build on a whole other level. Then the only red left is Logoing on the fender and rims, which actually compliments themselves. The Manitou red is damn bright and distracting from those Logos. The Manitou red keeps trying to pull my eyes away from the rest of the bike too.

Other then that BS-fricken-WOW-what a beautiful, aggressive fatty!


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

pdxmark said:


> Manitou sells a sticker color that will match the stem and grips. Which I think would put the build on a whole other level. Then the only red left is Logoing on the fender and rims, which actually compliments themselves. The Manitou red is damn bright and distracting from those Logos. The Manitou red keeps trying to pull my eyes away from the rest of the bike too.
> 
> Other then that BS-fricken-WOW-what a beautiful, aggressive fatty!


Thanks!

I was thinking about the other color stickers , but my wheels do have same color red letters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

My steam is matching (kind of)
My drive train. Nothing is perfect... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

BojanMikic said:


> My steam is matching (kind of)
> My drive train. Nothing is perfect...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the red on the Fender and rims, they are a close hue. So I think they compliment the frame color, but the red on the Manitou sticker distracts from that aesthetic!


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Ti Kona Honzo SS


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

maximo said:


> My Ti Kona Honzo SS


Sweet ride!
I'll do SS on my Surly Wednesday coming spring.
What gearing are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

BojanMikic said:


> Sweet ride!
> I'll do SS on my Surly Wednesday coming spring.
> What gearing are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am running 32x19. That Wednesday of yours is badass.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

My new Commencal Meta AM,,Sold my Turner 26er and was able to get into this with only a few bucks outa pocket 
Super stoked,,not the best kitted but I'll upgrade as needed


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

My pike will be back on before the weekend.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Breakdown of my Nukeproof Scout 290

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

2018 Honzo ST / SS / 2.5 DHF tubeless/ Nukeproof carbon riser bar / 28lbs


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

maximo said:


> My Ti Honzo set up single speed.


I'm running 32/16 on my Honzo ST. It hurts on steep climbs. What are you running?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

tantrum007 said:


> I'm running 32/16 on my Honzo ST. It hurts on steep climbs. What are you running?


Damn man! I would never be able to get away with 32x16 around here. I run 32x19 or 32x20 depending on trail or ride I plan on doing. Where do you live?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

32/16? Ouch!
32/21 on the 26er and I'm still walking up some hills.
For fun 32/21
For race 32/20 or 34/20
For gravel racing 36/18 (same as 32/16 but I haven't had any luck with cogs smaller than 17)


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy **** this thing RIPS, chromag rootdown BA in m/l, 17 float 36, flows on unbranded front and boosted atomlab 102 rear, X0 trail brake with hope floating rotors, gx eagle, 150mm Lev and an enve dh bar...

Shakedown run with the new (to me) forks on it and I was 10 seconds off my PB on a 14 minute track... That I set on my HD4!


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

After my trip to whistler I Just built this up....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VeloRyan (May 19, 2008)

mint355 said:


> After my trip to whistler I Just built this up....


These are all kinds of badass. I have one of these on my list for this year.

Enjoy!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thought I'd post another pic since I got it how I want it 
Commencal Meta AM ,,added a dropper & Bel air saddle,XT brakes,Vibrocore riser bars,Marz 350 160mm fork, rotors,grips and 1x


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

2017 Ragley Marley


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice,,I was about an inch away from getting the Marley but went Meta instead,,very nice bike enjoy


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Chromag Aperture

Chromag Aperture by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

NS Djambo frame, set up 27.5+
GX Eagle drivetrain
Revelation fork
SLX Brakes, 203/180 rotors
Syncros wheelset 
Spank bars and pedals

Just waiting on the dropper and the snow to stop!


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

This thread is just awesome, love looking at all these beautiful, sexy hardtails


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

pjames12 said:


> NS Djambo frame, set up 27.5+
> GX Eagle drivetrain
> Revelation fork
> SLX Brakes, 203/180 rotors
> ...


Yaaasss! Looking good. Can you not fit that front brake cable on the inside? Or you like to live dangerously? 
You have that pretty coordinated, plans for those rim decals?

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

slipperyb said:


> Yaaasss! Looking good. Can you not fit that front brake cable on the inside? Or you like to live dangerously?
> You have that pretty coordinated, plans for those rim decals?
> 
> Tappin' via Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, those decals do really stand out, don't they? They'll be coming off. Got a good deal on the wheelset from someone, so I ignored it not really matching the color scheme.

Not sure what you mean by the front brake? The frame doesn't have any internal routing.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

pjames12 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, those decals do really stand out, don't they? They'll be coming off. Got a good deal on the wheelset from someone, so I ignored it not really matching the color scheme.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the front brake? The frame doesn't have any internal routing.


Front brake cable would typically go between the lower and the wheel from the crown to the caliper. Running it on the outside of the lower opens it up to snagging on stuff, which would not be cool.

The blue does stand out a bit, just because you have the rest of the bike so coordinated.

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

slipperyb said:


> Front brake cable would typically go between the lower and the wheel from the crown to the caliper. Running it on the outside of the lower opens it up to snagging on stuff, which would not be cool.
> 
> The blue does stand out a bit, just because you have the rest of the bike so coordinated.
> 
> Tappin' via Tapatalk


Oops. That's just me not paying attention while putting the brake cable on...there is enough clearance for it with the boost fork.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Nicolai Argon GLF


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

White7 said:


> Nice,,I was about an inch away from getting the Marley but went Meta instead,,very nice bike enjoy


Tks! I almost picked up the Commencal as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Pipedream Moxie.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


I see sliders will this be a single speed?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a cog and am considering it. Will have it on the trail next week.


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Bfat setup, so far I am quite impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


I like the colour. Enjoy the new ride Travis!


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

What does everyone think of the Chromag Stylus? I'm looking at a few used options, between a 2016 stylus, a 2017 Kona Honzo ST, and the Orange P7.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


Have one the same color in transit to me.
Is yours a Longer?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

BLAM! Long Pipedream Moxie, love at first ride.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM!


Awesome! Hardtails are my preoccupation. I'd be thrilled to hear how you set up the cockpit, and hear some updates on how you get along with it. That bike is a really sensible design in regards to how the rider can set it up initially and then tweak the fit to make the most of its inclinations.

I'm jealous, and i wanna know how you get along.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm 5'9", 30mm stem, bar 770mm. Up next, night ride.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM! Long Pipedream Moxie, love at first ride.


Most excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM! Long Pipedream Moxie, love at first ride.


That looks awesome! Might be the best looking bike I have ever seen.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Loving my Canfield Bros. EPO....


----------



## smf805 (Dec 14, 2008)

caldog said:


> Loving my Canfield Bros. EPO....
> 
> View attachment 1182127
> 
> ...


Loving my EPO as well!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

caldog said:


> Loving my Canfield Bros. EPO....
> 
> View attachment 1182127
> 
> ...


I'm sure its just the picture angle but that second pic looks like you're might prone to pedal strikes...


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM!


Sure does look long! Great looking bike, I've been lusting after steel hardtails for a while now but I'm just not sure my body/spine would hack it for anything other than gravel grinders.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

TheHolc said:


> I'm sure its just the picture angle but that second pic looks like you're might prone to pedal strikes...


On my EPO I'm running 175mm XT cranks and 29er wheels.... rarely get pedal strikes. The angle makes it look really low.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM! Long Pipedream Moxie, love at first ride.


Gawddd, that is so sexy. I'm so jealous right now...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

After spending some time on the Moxie I find it feels very normal.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> After spending some time on the Moxie I find it feels very normal.


Did you get the Wah Wah pedals?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Wah Wah IIs are great. Big, thin, cheap, and most importantly they look cool.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Some great looking bikes in here!
My instigator.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I remember when this thread started over 10 years ago. A lot has changed, even in the hardtail world... But the spirit of the gnardtail is still the same!!

Been a while since I posted here so:
My pimped it 140mm Stache. All XT, Hope Arc wheelset.








My 2005 Komodo still running strong.








This ride gave me bronchitis:








One of my favorite rest stops:








I'm a sucker for Hope hubs.








What a difference 12 years makes:


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> BLAM! Long Pipedream Moxie, love at first ride.


So nice.
Can't wait to build mine, same color but Longer size.
Just received the frame, big bummer, only now realized the seapost clamp is not included...


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

chelboed said:


> I remember when this thread started over 10 years ago. A lot has changed, even in the hardtail world... But the spirit of the gnardtail is still the same!!
> 
> Been a while since I posted here so:
> My pimped it 140mm Stache. All XT, Hope Arc wheelset.
> ...


Nice Komodo, I miss mine!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

scottg07 said:


> Nice Komodo, I miss mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. (Same size as yours!) It's definitely the one bike that I won't ever get rid of. Far too versatile. I've built it so many ways and it's delivered in every form. It's started as the red 2004 (bottom right) but warrantied to the 2005 freeride hardtail.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

chelboed said:


> Thanks. (Same size as yours!) It's definitely the one bike that I won't ever get rid of. Far too versatile. I've built it so many ways and it's delivered in every form. It's started as the red 2004 (bottom right) but warrantied to the 2005 freeride hardtail.
> 
> View attachment 1182307


That's awesome. It was a great bike especially as a complete on Jenson for 400$. I sold it to build up a transition vagrant until the frame cracked. Komodo was a better frame in many ways.
I actually compared the geometry charts before ordering the Instigator- very close to the Komodo in 18.5 to 19" sizing.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

*Canfield Nimble 9 Advanced *









Medium
-2º Angleset
120mm Forks (44mm offset)

HTA 65.4
STA 74
CS 413
BB Height 313
WB 1160
Reach 438
Stack 650


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

scottg07 said:


> That's awesome. It was a great bike especially as a complete on Jenson for 400$. I sold it to build up a transition vagrant until the frame cracked. Komodo was a better frame in many ways.
> I actually compared the geometry charts before ordering the Instigator- very close to the Komodo in 18.5 to 19" sizing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


My only gripe has to be rear tire clearance. When I was running DT EX5.1d rims, I had enough clearance on a 2.4" tire, but now than I'm on wider Flow EX rims, I had to trim my side knobs a bit. That said, I'm 215 and only felt it rub when I pedaled hard standing, but if it would clear 26x2.6-2.8, I'd love it!

Geo is good. Love the long head tube, tall stack height. I'll never break it. There's gussets everywhere. This was also the years when they had the chainstay/seatstay support gussets. (Takes the vibration noise out of disc brakes)

Kinesis was on it that generation.

The rifled top tube generation (2008+) was cool, but the head tube was short and integrated, so it would have been a lower stack height. Bad.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

geraldooka said:


> View attachment 1182356


That is beautiful!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

geraldooka said:


> Medium
> -2º Angleset
> 120mm Forks (44mm offset)
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> Love it.


Nearly had a sweet Moxie but alas the reach and ETT would likely have been too long even with a 30mm stem for me. Gorgeous ride though man.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

geraldooka said:


> View attachment 1182356
> 
> 
> Medium
> ...


Nice. Looks Nimble. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

geraldooka said:


> Nearly had a sweet Moxie but alas the reach and ETT would likely have been too long even with a 30mm stem for me. Gorgeous ride though man.


The reach is long, yes, but part of that is compensated by the very step ST (76,5º).
My 40mm stem is still in transit, so had to install the 50mm one I had. Turns out it's actually a surprisingly good fit, will absolutely perfect with the 40mm stem.
So don't be too intimidated by the long reach


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Dang! I'm thinking you're getting into chopperville! HTA's are getting worked these days!!















I think it's obvious that it's going to do very well downhill. It will suffer in tight twisty singletrack and climbing compared to something in the 67-68' range, but this HT would shine for a Jinya.

Very impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

The 51mm offset forks make them feel a lot more agile then one would expect, together with very short stems.
Also, the bike's so stable and you're so balanced between the wheels that you just go straight to the point in terms of inputs, kind of hard to explain.
I think the concept is that one can turn tighter and quicker (or as tight and quick) with a bike that you are not scared to just throw yourself in, than with a very agile but nervous bike.

Everyone should try one of these new school geo bikes, it's something to behold. And by new school I mean really new, as in >470mm reaches, very step ST, etc


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> The reach is long, yes, but part of that is compensated by the very step ST (76,5º).
> My 40mm stem is still in transit, so had to install the 50mm one I had. Turns out it's actually a surprisingly good fit, will absolutely perfect with the 40mm stem.
> So don't be too intimidated by the long reach


I'm not sure how the sta will change the ett. Assuming it's measured as a horizontal line from ht centre to st centre (like most companies) it is what it is with whatever seat tube angle was designed in. That number is just too long for me, I'd be stretched out too far when seated. Now if your talking about butt to hand measured at ones seat height that will vary the distance to hands depending on the height one places their seat and I agree with a steeper seat angle that your butt would not move as far back the higher your seat goes. As to the reach I can't say as I've never ridden a bike with longer than a 440mm reach.

I dig the longer front centre concepts but there are physical limitations.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Cotic Soul frame size small
Supacaz grips
Easton Haven 35 Carbon handlebar 
Hope AM/FR stem 35x35mm 0 rise, Black Ti bolts
Hope 1H tapered headset
Wolf Tooth ultra light top cap and alloy bolt
Shimano XT brakes w/ gold Ti caliper bolts
SRAM centerline rotors, 180/160mm w/ rainbow Ti bolts
Rockshox Pike RC boost 27.5" 130mm travel
Wolf Tooth 15x110mm front axle
Syntax X-12 12x148mm rear axle
Stan's Flow rims on Hope Pro 4 hubs
DT-Swiss competion spokes, alloy nipples
Origin 8 alloy tubeless valves
Schwalbe Magic Mary F and Nobby Nic R, Snakeskin 2.35"
SRAM X1 shifter and derailleur
Hope crankset 30mm spindle 175mm arms
Hope 32t direct mount boost chainring
Hope 30mm bottom bracket
Shimano XT Trail pedals
Hope 10-44t cassette
KMC X11SL gold chain
Wolf Tooth Gnarwolf chain guide ISCG-05 w/ gold Ti mounting bolts, purple main bolt
Hope bolt-on seatpost clamp
Fox Transfer dropper post, 31.6mm, 125mm travel
Fox Transfer lefty remote
WTB Rocket V Team saddle, Ti rails
Origin 8 alloy bottle cage

27.8 pounds
































































Thinking of doing Nobby Nic 2.6 front and rear and have the front caliper bolts and gold Ti still on the way. Just finished her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

chelboed said:


> Dang! I'm thinking you're getting into chopperville! HTA's are getting worked these days!!
> View attachment 1182519
> 
> View attachment 1182520
> ...


Nah. Manufacturers are just finally waking up and realizing that hardtails only get steeper as they move through their travel. BTR explains it well here: https://www.btr-fabrications.com/sixty-one-degree/

My N9 I just built is kind of a test bike for me to see what will work for the type of riding I will generally do with it. I know I dig the head angle with a 120mm fork keeping the shape of the bike more consistent than a longer travel hardtail (a concept understood well by companies like Stif and BTR). The rest remains to be seen but I look forward to it!


----------



## VeloRyan (May 19, 2008)

...


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

geraldooka said:


> I'm not sure how the sta will change the ett. Assuming it's measured as a horizontal line from ht centre to st centre (like most companies) it is what it is with whatever seat tube angle was designed in. That number is just too long for me, I'd be stretched out too far when seated. Now if your talking about butt to hand measured at ones seat height that will vary the distance to hands depending on the height one places their seat and I agree with a steeper seat angle that your butt would not move as far back the higher your seat goes. As to the reach I can't say as I've never ridden a bike with longer than a 440mm reach.
> 
> I dig the longer front centre concepts but there are physical limitations.


For any giving geometry, considering very other spec stays the same, the steeper the STA, the shorter the ETT. What wont change is the reach measurement.








(image from Surly website)

If you constrict yourself to KOPS, then yes, the longer the reach the more stretched out you'll be.

If you ignore KOPS and just follow where the STA places you, then you'll move forward a bit and compensate for the longer reach (but not that a short stems hurts anyone).

The KEY here is that this new school geo ignores KOPS. The idea is to have a position forward to KOPS and have your COG more central between the wheels. better to climb, better to descend.

Pole, Geometron (Nicolai by Mojo), Bird, Pipedream, all share similar geos and are getting rave reviews.

Don't know how tall are you, but if I'm (6'1) confortable on a Longer Moxie with a 50mm stem, then someone a lot smaller also has a big chance to be on a Long Moxie with a 30mm stem


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Your both right except that all other measurements are not equal; that's my point. When manufacturers steepen the seat angle they accommodate for the lost ett by lengthening the front centre of the bike (both ett and reach lately). All I'm saying is that in the case of the Moxie the ett is too long for me, assuming the spec sheet is correct (I have found manufacturers number are often not). I'm sure there are folks my height and body shape that are cool with leaning forward more when seated or maybe they can get a few mm back by slamming the seat forward I suspect given that I find a 74º STA pretty awesome that 76.5 may be more than I'd want (on a hardtail for full sus gimme!) so I'm unlikely to want to move the seat even more forward.

I could start doing yoga and get more comfy stretching out 

I could care less about KOPS.

The Geo and the Pole are actually in the right ballpark for me with a 30mm stem at 610 an 614 ett respectively.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, but let's agree on disagree on this one.

It's also important we specify which sizes we are talking about.
A Longer Moxie has a 664ETT, as is a Longest Geometron, an L Pole Evolink 140 is 644mm.

A Long Moxie is 624mm ETT


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Sorry, but let's agree on disagree on this one.
> 
> It's also important we specify which sizes we are talking about.
> A Longer Moxie has a 664ETT, as is a Longest Geometron, an L Pole Evolink 140 is 644mm.
> ...


Fair enough. I was referring to the Long Moxie, long Geometron and medium Pole. For comparison my new N9 is 592 and I feel a bit stretched with a 40mm stem.

I actually have the G13 on my top 3 list of future bikes so it's safe to say I buy into the new school geometry just again there are simply limits to how long that seated position can be for someone. The Pole would be on that list too but their seat lengths are long enough that I would have to use a shorter travel dropper than I'd like due to their design.

Back to pics!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Also, don't forget that you don't move the saddle fore/aft to fit your reach. You move your saddle to get your knees in the correct position over your pedals. If you move the TT that far forward, you will run a shorter stem to bring the bars back to you. If you move the STA steeper with the longer TT, you move the saddle forward and move your knees further over your pedals. You must then either push the saddle further back, or move the bottom bracket forward to get pedaling efficiency back.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Chelboed, that is if you stick to KOPS, with this kind of new school geometry specifically ignores.

But like Geraldooka said, let's go back to pics


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Well I'd absolutely love to demo any of these. I'm loving this ancient thread. Keep em coming!!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

chelboed said:


> I think it's obvious that it's going to do very well downhill. It will suffer in tight twisty singletrack and climbing compared to something in the 67-68' range, but this HT would shine for a Jinya.
> 
> Very impressive nonetheless.


That's what you would think, but it's not true. I'm 5'9" on a long Moxie setup 29 with a 150mm Fox 34, and a 30mm stem. This gives a 65° hta and yet yesterday i maneuvered through some of the tightest turns we have. Chainstays were adjusted to 431mm giving the longest wheelbase I've ever tried. I've shortened them to 425mm for tomorrow to see what it's like. As far as fit goes, I would not want to be stretched out any more than this so 470mm of reach feels like my max. 460-470 is great for me.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Here it is, Longer Pipedream Moxie:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Here it is, Longer Pipedream Moxie:


So what do you think of it after you've had a few rides?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Weather's not helping, hope to have the first proper big ride this weekend.
Did some climbs and it's an incredible climber, without a doubt the best climbing bike I ever had. The geometry is out of this world


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

*2014 Banshee Paradox*

Just about finished with my first frame up build. Have to tune a few things to get it right but still a fun ride around the block so far. Probably will end up going with riser bars but these were a steal, I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

AM HT FTW









'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Some updates...

Replaced the Rev with a Fox Rhythm 34
Added a Rockshox Reverb stealth with the Wolftooth Remote Sustain (which is awesome btw)


----------



## huntergatherer (Feb 20, 2016)

Not sure if that classifies as all-mountain, but it's intended to be used as one.

140mm RS Revelation, 1x10 SLX drive, 40mm stem, 780 bars, dropper is on the way, all built around an economical Prone frame from NS Bikes subbrand, Octane One.

A tad high-ish stand-over height for me but that's all I have for now.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

pjames12 said:


> Some updates...
> 
> Replaced the Rev with a Fox Rhythm 34
> Added a Rockshox Reverb stealth with the Wolftooth Remote Sustain (which is awesome btw)
> ...


What size Nobby Nics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> What size Nobby Nics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3.0s. Figured if I'm going to go plus, might as well go all the way. Next project is building up a 29er wheelset for it, will probably run 2.5 DHF and 2.4 DHRII with those wheels.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

pjames12 said:


> 3.0s. Figured if I'm going to go plus, might as well go all the way. Next project is building up a 29er wheelset for it, will probably run 2.5 DHF and 2.4 DHRII with those wheels.


Soon I will be putting 2.6 NN on my hardtail. I'll post pics again. I also just installed a Wolf Tooth LA Remote on mine, Fox Transfer post. I posted pics of mine on this page but I feel like they were overlooked because it was in the middle of the debate on reach, lol. It was the Cotic Soul 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

huntergatherer said:


> View attachment 1184317
> 
> View attachment 1184316
> 
> ...


If you're riding it up and down the mountain, then to me it's all mountain lol. Nice bike.


----------



## Goodwoodz (Dec 10, 2008)

huntergatherer said:


> View attachment 1184317
> 
> View attachment 1184316
> 
> ...


Another Prone! I just built a frame up. Zero info about the bikes, but I took a chance, frame was cheap enough. Yours looks on point!


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Cotic Soul frame size small
> Supacaz grips
> Easton Haven 35 Carbon handlebar
> Hope AM/FR stem 35x35mm 0 rise, Black Ti bolts
> ...


Added Wolf Tooth Light Action dropper remote and Nobby Nic 2.6 front and rear!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

I love just about every detail of that bike, component and frame. Gorgeous. This was the color scheme I was going to do on my old Zaskar...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Crhome silver and purple ano, the 90s are back and totally awesome as ever!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, the Cotic is a beauty!

Question on the frame finish. Is it raw or a coating?

Thanks.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my newest addition to all mountain hard tail. 2018 large nimble9. 150 ribbon up front and single speed out back. Best pic I have of it so far. Will have it out this weekend for test and tweak session

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

69tr6r said:


> I agree, the Cotic is a beauty!
> 
> Question on the frame finish. Is it raw or a coating?
> 
> Thanks.


It's powder coated, all the Cotic frames are black oxide treated to prevent/minimise rust then painted over the top. It'll certainly look nice for longer than a raw steel frame would.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

69tr6r said:


> I agree, the Cotic is a beauty!
> 
> Question on the frame finish. Is it raw or a coating?
> 
> Thanks.


It's actually shiny paint! They call it "mercury". It looks a lot like chrome but up close it has these sort of dimples that give it an extra dimension of color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead XL


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

M320 said:


> Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead XL


Badass!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Hootbmx said:


> View attachment 981335
> View attachment 981336
> 
> 
> Here is my 2015 Honzo. i had a 2013 Honzo and loved it but wanted a little more stand over. I didn't expect it to ride any different because the geo is the same but this 2015 is even better!


Hey I know this is an old post, but what saddle are you running? I've got a blacked out Canfield YS and really want to run brown saddle and grips.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

WesleeC said:


> Hey I know this is an old post, but what saddle are you running? I've got a blacked out Canfield YS and really want to run brown saddle and grips.


Not my rig. But looks like it could be a Chromag Trailmaster saddle.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

WesleeC said:


> Hey I know this is an old post, but what saddle are you running? I've got a blacked out Canfield YS and really want to run brown saddle and grips.


These are nice looking brown grips if interested.

Chromag Squarewave Grips | Jenson USA

:thumbsup:


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Sweet thank you guys!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

WesleeC said:


> Hey I know this is an old post, but what saddle are you running? I've got a blacked out Canfield YS and really want to run brown saddle and grips.


It is actually the Trailmaster LTD.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

MTbr keeps turning my photos upside down, so here's my new Honzo on imgur.

https://i.imgur.com/l6ACYYo_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Nukeproof Scout 290


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

sennaster said:


> Nukeproof Scout 290


Woohoo!!

Great bike the Scout 290 ^^

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

Some really awesome bikes here , that cotic soul is lovely. My onza jackpot is now finished i think (lol is any build ever finished) . Ive slacked it out 2° with a new headset to 66° and generally been tweaking my original build over the last 6 months to get to where i wanted it. So heres some pictures ( it has black floating rotors now not pictured).love this bike its loads of fun.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

theraggyone said:


> Some really awesome bikes here , that cotic soul is lovely. My onza jackpot is now finished i think (lol is any build ever finished) . Ive slacked it out 2° with a new headset to 66° and generally been tweaking my original build over the last 6 months to get to where i wanted it. So heres some pictures ( it has black floating rotors now not pictured).love this bike its loads of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. Your bike is beautiful! Did the Zee cranks come like that with purple graphics? Also what size tires are you running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Thanks dude. Your bike is beautiful! Did the Zee cranks come like that with purple graphics? Also what size tires are you running?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. The Zee graphics are crank decals that i ordered from indiprint ,i also got custom fork decals from them too . Im running 2.5 WTB breakouts front and rear , they blow up pretty big/tall though i love them.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

theraggyone said:


> Thanks mate. The Zee graphics are crank decals that i ordered from indiprint . Im running 2.5 WTB breakouts front and rear , they blow up pretty big/tall though i love them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice! I've only got one ride on the 2.6 NN but the increased volume makes a big difference. I was running around 18-19 PSI and felt like I could drop a little more. They are probably only 2.5" wide but they are tall like your WTBs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Nice! I've only got one ride on the 2.6 NN but the increased volume makes a big difference. I was running around 18-19 PSI and felt like I could drop a little more. They are probably only 2.5" wide but they are tall like your WTBs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah im still messing with pressures , so far im running 19-20psi at the front and 22psi at the back and they feel awesome . I may drop them 1 or 2 psi lower still though. Big volume tyres feel great on steel hardtails , i dont miss my full suss at all yet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

theraggyone said:


> Yeah im still messing with pressures , so far im running 19-20psi at the front and 22psi at the back and they feel awesome . I may drop them 1 or 2 psi lower still though. Big volume tyres feel great on steel hardtails , i dont miss my full suss at all yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm part of the club that parted out and sold my 130/120mm full susser to build my dream hardtail. Crazy I know! I don't even need rear suspension for my local trails anyway. I used the old fork, shifter, derailleur and dropper post from the other bike but that's it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm currently riding an XC 29er hardtail and started following this thread after I began thinking an AMHT might be a good next bike for me. Lately, I've been wondering though, What are the real benefits of an AMHT over an XC HT? Is it purely that they're more capable/fun on the downhills?


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

felix1776 said:


> I'm currently riding an XC 29er hardtail and started following this thread after I began thinking an AMHT might be a good next bike for me. Lately, I've been wondering though, What are the real benefits of an AMHT over an XC HT? Is it purely that they're more capable/fun on the downhills?


It really depends on what trails you ride and how aggressive you want to ride. The longer lower slacker geometry with meatier tires allows you to descend more confidently... Which usually means you can ride steeper terrain and descend everything faster. In addition a slacker head angle with shorter stem is going to make hopping and jumping on the bike easier than a xc bike (if you like to play on the trail).

The downsides are that the bike is going to weigh more and not climb as well as your xc hardtail.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The downside is the weight. Upside for me is I can ride it on any of the trails we have, it's safer, and a poop load more fun.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

felix1776 said:


> I'm currently riding an XC 29er hardtail and started following this thread after I began thinking an AMHT might be a good next bike for me. Lately, I've been wondering though, What are the real benefits of an AMHT over an XC HT? Is it purely that they're more capable/fun on the downhills?





caldog said:


> It really depends on what trails you ride and how aggressive you want to ride. The longer lower slacker geometry with meatier tires allows you to descend more confidently... Which usually means you can ride steeper terrain and descend everything faster. In addition a slacker head angle with shorter stem is going to make hopping and jumping on the bike easier than a xc bike (if you like to play on the trail).
> 
> The downsides are that the bike is going to weigh more and not climb as well as your xc hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Travis Bickle said:


> The downside is the weight. Upside for me is I can ride it on any of the trails we have, it's safer, and a poop load more fun.


It's stronger... So doing drops and jumps won't destroyed it like an XCHT eventually will.

More fun. Instead of all stretched out and bleh.


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

I moved from an XC hardtail to an AM hardtail. While I'm certainly slower on some climbs (which I'm mainly blaming on the weight) I'm faster going downhill, and honestly I haven't pushed my bike as hard as it wants to go. I go through some rock gardens faster than I would have dared on my XC bike and it feels like rumbling over nothing. I was really worried about the slack head angle causing the front end to wander on climbs and it being difficult to get around switchbacks, but I haven't had any issues.

Also nice that you can get two wheel sizes in one bike. I can run plus sized tires when the conditions call for it or high volume 29er wheels. 30mm 29er rims with 2.4-2.6 inch tires are awesome.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

My biggest concern about going to AMHT is the weight. My bike climbs decent but only has a 36t in the back. A heavier bike with a 42 or 46 might cancel that out. I tend to ride more XC-ish trails that have some chunk and technical rock features thrown in to keep things interesting. I would like to get into more technical stuff eventually. My bike's biggest weakness is trying to get through rock gardens especially ones pointed slightly uphill that you have to sit and pedal through. I'm not a jumps and big drops type of rider at all. 

I'm pretty committed to staying with a hardtail but some of the AMHTs I've looked at are pushing 30 lbs. Factoring weight and the price of some, there's not much of a jump to go full suspension.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

felix1776 said:


> My biggest concern about going to AMHT is the weight. My bike climbs decent but only has a 36t in the back. A heavier bike with a 42 or 46 might cancel that out. I tend to ride more XC-ish trails that have some chunk and technical rock features thrown in to keep things interesting. I would like to get into more technical stuff eventually. My bike's biggest weakness is trying to get through rock gardens especially ones pointed slightly uphill that you have to sit and pedal through. I'm not a jumps and big drops type of rider at all.
> 
> I'm pretty committed to staying with a hardtail but some of the AMHTs I've looked at are pushing 30 lbs. Factoring weight and the price of some, there's not much of a jump to go full suspension.


My 130mm steel HT build is about 28 pounds, but it took a lot of money to get it there. You could definitely do cheaper and even a bit lighter, because I spent money on some premium stuff that isn't necessarily lighter, for the bling.

Or you could go with a nice trail or AM full suspension for a little more money and you could have it around 30 pounds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

felix1776 said:


> I'm pretty committed to staying with a hardtail but some of the AMHTs I've looked at are pushing 30 lbs. Factoring weight and the price of some, there's not much of a jump to go full suspension.


My current AM FS bike is ~29lbs and my previous AM FS bike was under 28lbs. So ya just in terms of weight you are not saving a ton going with a HT. Presumably there is something about the HT experience you are after....whether it's the lack of suspension movement, trail feel or reduced maintenance/cost.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

vikb said:


> My current AM FS bike is ~29lbs and my previous AM FS bike was under 28lbs. So ya just in terms of weight you are not saving a ton going with a HT. Presumably there is something about the HT experience you are after....whether it's the lack of suspension movement, trail feel or reduced maintenance/cost.


I'm partial to hardtails because I'm a stubborn bastard. Around here (front range, CO), 99.5% of mountain bikers are riding FS. I've heard so many people say, "If you're serious, you'd get a full suspension." While I can see the advantage, the majority of the time I feel fine on my hardtail. There's very few places I've tried to ride that I really couldn't. A big attraction for me is that you can get a really well spec'd hardtail for much cheaper than FS and you avoid all the maintenance which is big for me. I don't want a bike that has to spend a bunch of time in the shop.

I imagine an AMHT with dialed geometry will fit my needs really well.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

felix1776 said:


> I don't want a bike that has to spend a bunch of time in the shop.


You can definitely get a HT cheaper than a FS bike, but in the last decade of riding FS bikes year round in the PNWet I've had exactly zero downtime because my rear suspension needed to be in the shop. Modern FS bikes are pretty darn reliable and don't need a ton of attention.

If you enjoy riding HTs no reason to change. MTBing is all about having fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My '17 Nukeproof Scout weighs around 29 lb's, I'm guessing ^^

For a split second I did contemplate selling my 160mm Enduro mule & really blinging out the 29er AM HT o_0

With a boostified Pike, wider/blingy wheels, top line brakes, a 11-46/50 cassette & WT/+ rubber... it'd be a great 1 bike quiver.

Left over funds would get her-in-doors a knock around HT...

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

felix1776 said:


> A heavier bike with a 42 or 46 might cancel that out.


Thats the thing with the weight. I went from 11-42 on my XC HT to 10-50T eagle on my AM HT. I find myself crawling in the easier gears a lot more, so I'm slower, but I'm not super concerned about getting up climbs the fastest. And when pointed down...its just so much more fun and confidence inspiring. If you're not super concerned with how fast you are going up there really is no downside IMO.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

pjames12 said:


> Thats the thing with the weight. I went from 11-42 on my XC HT to 10-50T eagle on my AM HT. I find myself crawling in the easier gears a lot more, so I'm slower, but I'm not super concerned about getting up climbs the fastest. And when pointed down...its just so much more fun and confidence inspiring. If you're not super concerned with how fast you are going up there really is no downside IMO.


Well, I'm between 215-220 lbs so I don't climb anything very fast. I do enjoy climbing though.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

felix1776 said:


> I'm currently riding an XC 29er hardtail and started following this thread after I began thinking an AMHT might be a good next bike for me. Lately, I've been wondering though, What are the real benefits of an AMHT over an XC HT? Is it purely that they're more capable/fun on the downhills?


What do you want to do? What kind of trails do you prefer?
If you preference is for pure speed over easy trails then a XC HT is your best bet.

An AM HT will allow you to more comfort and a more care free attitude. It will expand the type of terrains you're capable to ride, specially the steeper they are, both up and down. With proper forward geometry they are really really good climbing very steep stuff. Half of that is geometry, half burlyness of components. You don't have to be jumping and dropping to enjoy an AM HT.

2 weekends ago I was with my Moxie at a local DH track, last weekend at a XC race. Never the fastest, but enjoyment always through the roof


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

3 reasons to ride a HT, reduced cost/maintenance, smooth trails, and cool factor. 6lb steel frame vs 7lb FS aluminum? Parts will be about the same.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

Yea you nailed it but I would add “speed”. Truely addicted to it. If it moves it needs to move faster!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

I ran 32t 11x36 on both my xc 29er and my steel Honzo. I climbed more on my Honzo successfully due to better geo and chainstays over an inch shorter. I was centered better in the Honzo making its handling so much better. I really do miss my Honzo after moving to a FS, but I still have the frame so a rebuild is in order. Weight isn't as big of a factor as you think it will be. The price difference is though. My FS will cost about $1500 more than my Honzo and they will have virtually identical builds.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

beer_coffee_water said:


> I climbed more on my Honzo successfully due to better geo...


I totally read "geo" as "ego" first time through... Kinda changes things a bit. I might need new bifocals.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Fairbanks007 said:


> I totally read "geo" as "ego" first time through... Kinda changes things a bit. I might need new bifocals.


LOL, steel is real for everything.

Not really, but is sure smoothes the rough out.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> What do you want to do? What kind of trails do you prefer?
> If you preference is for pure speed over easy trails then a XC HT is your best bet.
> 
> An AM HT will allow you to more comfort and a more care free attitude. It will expand the type of terrains you're capable to ride, specially the steeper they are, both up and down. With proper forward geometry they are really really good climbing very steep stuff. Half of that is geometry, half burlyness of components. You don't have to be jumping and dropping to enjoy an AM HT.
> ...


After spending about 18 months riding my current bike, I've realized I like a lot of the qualities that a HT offers. But my current bike being a pure XC bike has kept me away from the pure all mountain/enduro-ish type rides that are here in colorado. I've mostly stuck to the more XC type rides as they are simply more enjoyable on the bike I have. As a result, I'd describe myself as a technical XC rider. I don't plan on having a stable of MTBs so my next bike will be my do everything, ride anywhere in Colorado bike. It'll need to be a bike that allows me to continue to improve as a rider for several more years. It'll need to be a bike that still pedals and climbs fairly well for doing longer epic rides but also be very capable on long fast decents and in really technical stuff.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

It seems that most of the AMHTs shown in this thread were custom builds. I'm not really a bike mechanic so if I do go with an all mountain hardtail as my next bike, it'll probably be a factory build. And it seems like custom builds are always way more expensive. I'm looking for a bike with nice enough spec and dialed geometry that won't cost $3000+. The bike I've been eyeing the most is the top end Commencal HT AM.

https://www.commencalusa.com/meta-ht-am-race-650b-orange-2018-c2x24859766

I've also been digging on the Nukeproof Scout 275. The Commencal seems better spec'd for not much more money though.

It seems to be spec'd pretty well without being crazy expensive. What else would you guys recommend I check out.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Before I got to the part of your post with the Commencel and Nuke Proof those immediately popped into my head as suggestions for completes. I think your in the right track.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

felix1776 said:


> I don't plan on having a stable of MTBs so my next bike will be my do everything, ride anywhere in Colorado bike. It'll need to be a bike that allows me to continue to improve as a rider for several more years. It'll need to be a bike that still pedals and climbs fairly well for doing longer epic rides but also be very capable on long fast decents and in really technical stuff.


That description has AM HT written all over it. 
Also a big plus in my book, from the limited experiences I've had with FS trail/AM/enduro bikes (very short rides), is that even with tough, aggressive builds a HT is able to keep a stiff and responsive climbing behavior.

Due to the lack of rear suspension, I'd look for a 29er, or at least 27.5+, but that's up to your preferences


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

Always Chromag as they offer complete builds also. I love mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Here in EU (the epicenter of the AM HT thing?) there are tons of sensible priced complete offers.
NS Eccentric
Ragley Bigwig
Genesis Tarn
Nukeproof Scout

Just to name a few


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> 3 reasons to ride a HT, reduced cost/maintenance, smooth trails, and cool factor. 6lb steel frame vs 7lb FS aluminum? Parts will be about the same.


I'll add in room inside the frame for a framebag for bikepacking. HTs make sense for a lot of touring missions and as a plus I can be cool as well I'm with my friends that campaign HTs.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Here in EU (the epicenter of the AM HT thing?) there are tons of sensible priced complete offers.
> NS Eccentric
> Ragley Bigwig
> Genesis Tarn
> ...


Can't comment on their full kit, but North Shore Tange frame is quite a ride, compliant and fits 29x2.4 chunky monkey w/ at least 5mm clearance on i26...fast bike, dialed bbh :thumbsup:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Deerhill said:


> Can't comment on their full kit, but North Shore Tange frame is quite a ride, compliant and fits 29x2.4 chunky monkey w/ at least 5mm clearance on i26...fast bike, dialed bbh :thumbsup:


Link?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Link?


Meant NSBikes (as quoted above; )..forgot they changed the name, Tange is just the steel used


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

+ if you shop around for the right frame (as I did) most, if not all of your parts should/could swap straight over ^^

Love my AM HT =)










'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Here in EU (the epicenter of the AM HT thing?) there are tons of sensible priced complete offers.
> NS Eccentric
> Ragley Bigwig
> Genesis Tarn
> ...


Had an NS Eccentric. Got me hooked on the hardtail. Unfortunately it was stolen off my hitch rack. Can't say enough good about that bike!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenbror (May 14, 2017)

Here is another EU AM hardtail. Dartmoor primal plus just built it up the other day. Still plenty to do but after the first ride it feels great very eager on the trails









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Litenbror said:


> Here is another EU AM hardtail. Dartmoor primal plus just built it up the other day. Still plenty to do but after the first ride it feels great very eager on the trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a Fox Rhythm? If so, how you liking it? I've got one on my AM HT and I've been very impressed with it, especially considering how little I paid for it.


----------



## Litenbror (May 14, 2017)

pjames12 said:


> That a Fox Rhythm? If so, how you liking it? I've got one on my AM HT and I've been very impressed with it, especially considering how little I paid for it.


Yeah it's a Fox Rhythm 34 130mm and so far it's been very impressive. I couldn't find many reviews when I bought it but for the price I thought it was worth a go. Best bike decision I've made in a while its been a huge upgrade over the RS recon it replaced. If the reliability is good I think Fox are on a winner with the grip damper.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Keeping the thread alive...bring on the gnarly hardtails! Let's see some action shots from these AMHTs in their natural habitat.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my Ros


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Almost finished... Dartmoor Hornet. Had the primal, liked it, but wanted a more.. aggressive frame. Well, this is it. Burly too. Probably a bit heavier, but it'll be lighter than my Spartan, so I'm cool with it...


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

$1755 shipped for a Nukeproof scout 290 should i do it? any other similarly priced for the same specs? that is actually right at my budget..


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

jhazard said:


> Almost finished... Dartmoor Hornet. Had the primal, liked it, but wanted a more.. aggressive frame. Well, this is it. Burly too. Probably a bit heavier, but it'll be lighter than my Spartan, so I'm cool with it...
> 
> View attachment 1189854


That looks amazing! Is that 2018 size large? 142x12 or 148x12?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

kryten said:


> That looks amazing! Is that 2018 size large? 142x12 or 148x12?


Thanks! It's a 142 rear end. It's complete now, just did the shake down ride today:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ecooke21 said:


> $1755 shipped for a Nukeproof scout 290 should i do it? any other similarly priced for the same specs? that is actually right at my budget..


For the price and parts spec, if they have your frame size in stock I would say jump on it. For comparison, a Rocky Mountain Growler (120mm, plus tires), costs a little bit more, but has entry level SRAM components and a lower end fork. The Scout also comes standard with a dropper post. You won't find that on any other bike for the price range.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

ecooke21 said:


> $1755 shipped for a Nukeproof scout 290 should i do it? any other similarly priced for the same specs? that is actually right at my budget..


You may want to look at the geo on the Scout. It has a very long rear center/wheel base and super slack head angle. The Honzo AL/DR is the same price with a dropper, lesser fork but has better geo, IMO. It has a short rear center, medium wheel base and slack head angle. The Honzo is more progressive overall with a greater reach and steeper seat tube angle. Those two measurements are pretty important, IME, in conjunction with rear center and head angle for indicating how the bike will ride.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

@Raleighguy29, how are you liking the SS and + setups? The chrome is looking good!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My concern with the Scout is the 73° seat angle. 65° out front sounds fun to me.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

beer_coffee_water said:


> @Raleighguy29, how are you liking the SS and + setups? The chrome is looking good!


I am really liking it. My first ss with plus tires. And I'm really happy. I've had other ss but they weren't plus. This bike is so much fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> My concern with the Scout is the 73° seat angle. 65° out front sounds fun to me.


I agree and the seat tube angle is what bothers me the most with the Scout. My Honzo needs to be rebuilt with a -2° Works headset.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Magnuts said:


> Had an NS Eccentric. Got me hooked on the hardtail. Unfortunately it was stolen off my hitch rack. Can't say enough good about that bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer, that was nice!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rycan86 (Aug 2, 2017)

2017 Diamondback Mason Pro
+ Raceface Half Nelson grips
+ Raceface Turbine Dropper post lever
+ Crankbrothers Stamp 3 Large pedals

...

+ iPhone filters


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ecooke21 said:


> $1755 shipped for a Nukeproof scout 290 should i do it? any other similarly priced for the same specs? that is actually right at my budget..


Do it ^^ 
I'd take better spec over 1° or 2° in STA any day of the week ;-)

PS - YMMV, I find the Scout 290 to be a great climber... Especially on technical terrain.

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

First shakedown ride of the year, started snowing :madman:

Got to route a new droppercable and it'll be ready to rock.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Updated the Dartmoor Hornet with some old school Haro Flat pedals and a 170mm RS Yari. Such a fun bike...


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

*My Current off roader*


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Gave the On One a little face lift and maintenance over the winter. Rebuilt the fork and dropped it down to 130mm, new wheelset, and some fresh powder coat.

Before shot


















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

kyle_vk said:


> Gave the On One a little face lift and maintenance over the winter. Rebuilt the fork and dropped it down to 130mm, new wheelset, and some fresh powder coat.
> 
> Before shot
> 
> ...


Where did you have it powdercoated and how much? local place here wants $250.00 to powdercoat a bike frame


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> Where did you have it powdercoated and how much? local place here wants $250.00 to powdercoat a bike frame


Local place here in Michigan (coatings plus), I think I was out the door for $100 but I stripped the frame myself. $100 seems to be standard around here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerDerv (Apr 10, 2018)

My 2018 Vitus Nucleus 275 VR Large.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's mine, which I just picked up a couple days ago off CL. It's a 2015 Focus Raven with all Shimano Deore XT components, Race Face chainring, Maxxis tubeless tires on Martindale rims. The guy that I bought it from is a bikeaholic! He had a bunch of really nice bikes in his garage, including a new Lynskey MB and he has a Lynskey road bike ordered.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

decotriumph said:


> It's a 2015 Focus Raven with all Shimano Deore XT components, Race Face chainring, Maxxis tubeless tires on Martindale rims.


What's the travel on that thing? 60mm?

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

kyle_vk said:


> Gave the On One a little face lift and maintenance over the winter. Rebuilt the fork and dropped it down to 130mm, new wheelset, and some fresh powder coat.
> 
> Before shot
> 
> ...


Looks good!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

deleted


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Finished this today. I'll get out on it this weekend to tune it in. I can see myself putting lots of miles on this bike. It's a Nukeproof Scout 27.5.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting tire choices ;-)

Dropper inbound??



MikeBurnsie said:


> Finished this today. I'll get out on it this weekend to tune it in. I can see myself putting lots of miles on this bike. It's a Nukeproof Scout 27.5.
> 
> View attachment 1194041


Here's my latest tweaks to my 290 Scout ^^

*2018 Giant Switch 150mm dropper
*30t Snaggletooth Oval
*Venzo XC saddle (much more comfy than outgoing WTB)
*New SLX 11-42 cassette
*Sram PC110 11 speed chain

Looking to add some Orange grips...








'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

Here's my nimble 9


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

targnik said:


> Interesting tire choices ;-)


It'll carry speed, that's for sure.

I run the same front, but the Crossmark II doesn't have enough edges to climb on the single speed.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> It'll carry speed, that's for sure.
> 
> I run the same front, but the Crossmark II doesn't have enough edges to climb on the single speed.


I built the bike up as more of an all purpose trail bike. I'm replacing an older Ironhorse warrior for my "cardio" bike, but still wanted a bike I could take on some more technical trails. The tire combination was a recommendation I had seen one member give another in the past. I do have a dropper for it but haven't installed it yet.

2018 medium frame
32mm Revelation set to 140mm
Renthal FatBar lite/50mm Apex stem
Red Monkey Klampz grips
Sram Gx 1400 crankset/AB 32 oval
CrankBrothers Stamp pedals
XT 11/42 cassette
XT RD
XT shifter
XT brakes F/R
Stans Arch MK3
Hope Pro4's F/R
Maxxis Ardent Race/Crossmark II
Specialized Henge Saddle
Specialized IR 100mm post


----------



## TravelinLight2001 (Apr 26, 2018)

Chromag Rootdown is ordered- should be ready to rip by the end of the month. For the time being I'm riding my buddies Primer.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

*My Trek 7000 Resto project!!*





































:d:d:d:d


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Probably get a little more feedback in the 26 forum.

Nice work though. Building is almost as much fun as riding.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

chelboed said:


> Probably get a little more feedback in the 26 forum.
> 
> Nice work though. Building is almost as much fun as riding.


Thank you! and Ooooops thought I was postingin the Hardtail forum.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

Pretty much done with the build. Maybe go to a 11-40t cassette in the future, but the new 30t ring is working out fine for now. I think the last time I posted it in here I had just built it up with moved parts from my old rig and it was single speed on 26s with a rigid post. Although that was fun, it is much more capable now and is there for me when I push it, up or down. Biking is fun.

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

My race bike for this year:

Stanton Switchback Ti MKII, 18", Long
MRP Ribbon 140
DT350 - Knight Enduro Rims
SLX Brakes
XT/XTR/Oneup/E13 Drive Train
Revive 185 dropper

It's fast, long, low, slack, and light!


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## huntergatherer (Feb 20, 2016)

xavierp said:


> My race bike for this year


Sweet ride. What do you race with it?


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

huntergatherer said:


> Sweet ride. What do you race with it?


Enduro around colorado: Scott Enduro Cup, some BME's, some Revolution Enduro. I also have a big bike (GG Megatrail), so it's going to be venue dependent. But except for Keystone and maybe Snowmass, I think I'll stick with the hardtail


----------



## mountainbikenaked (Apr 6, 2007)

Just put this together.








Fox 36
GX Eagle
Descendant carbon cranks
Highline dropper
Sixc carbon bars
Xt brakes
I9 trail wheels
Highroller ii
Minion DHF
Volt saddle
RF Aeffect 35 stem.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

2018 Lynskey Pro 29
DI2 XT 26/36-11-40 Syncro shift only
All XT build
DT Swiss 240s 54 pt
32 SC Factory
Watson Cycle's titanium Revelation bar 31 sweep
.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

ROS9 converted to 275+


----------



## szgppl (Feb 12, 2012)

just finished this


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1197641
> 
> 
> ROS9 converted to 275+


whitch tire size?


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

*nukeproof scout 275 2018*

This is my Scout 275 (2018) in size S

Got some parts used, rest was bought new. Brakes came from another bike. Managed to stay under 1200 euro.

speclist:

-Scout 275 frame size S
-Rockshox Pike RCT3 150mm 27,5+/29 (ordered 27.5 version but got this one after 2 months waiting, trying it out with a bit more sag)
-Rockshox reverb 125mm dropper
-650b boost wheels (got them slightly used, unknown brand, no decals)
-Mavic Crossmax Quest 650b 2.4 tires (2x10 euro bargain)
-Raceface 35mm 800mm handlebar (cut to 780)
-Joystick 35x50 stem
-Nukeproof saddle
-Truvativ Stylo crank
- Sixpack Icon Neon pedals
-11sp shimano xt der
-11sp KMC chain
-11sp Zitto cassette to try out (Chinese cheap brand)
-Shimano SLX brakes
-Shimano SLX rear shifter 11sp
-ergon grips


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

Updated pic of my Marley. Earlier this year I have moved to a 30t Oval chainring, SLX brakes and Ergon SMA3 sport saddle. I was going to upgrade the wheels, but decided I will put that $$$ towards a full squish AM bike I want to build up later this year.

Other Specs;
-RS Yari 140mm
-Ragley Stubbing Stem
-Box Two Carbon Trail bars
-PNW Components Cascade dropper
-Raceface Aeffect Cranks
-OneUp Composite Pedals
-Sunrace 11-42 cassette, XT Derailleur, & XTR shifter

Photo taken @ Auburn SRA in Nor Cal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

here's my new big honzo.

i posted it on another section of the forum, but it seems appropriate here also.

It has a 130/160 adjustable travel Lyrik
xt brakes, ice-tec
sram x1 shifter and derailure
sram xo1 rear cassete, i can't remember the ratio 
shimano 2x crank, with 30 tooth raceface chainring, 
still 1x11, but 2x crank serves to mount a bash guard
dropper post, don't recall the brand the shop put on
wtb volt saddle
stans wheels, i think 35 mm rims, 27.5 plus, at 2.8 tires
race face pedals
spank spoon bar
ouray grips
Edit: looks like a Lev si dropper


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

M320 said:


> Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead XL


Nice xl..does anyone recognize what stem that is there? Picked up el Guapo stem from on-one and it's been an absolute piece of junk..


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Deerhill said:


> Nice xl..does anyone recognize what stem that is there? Picked up el Guapo stem from on-one and it's been an absolute piece of junk..


It's a Deity stem. Top quality machining and super strong. Was just at the bike park yesterday with it.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nordest Bardino
Funn Fatboy 800mm bars
Funn 40mm Stem
XT groupset and brakes
X-Fusion 140mm Trace
X-Fuson HiLo 125SL dropper
Hope hubs laced to WTB i23 rims
Running 1x10


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Getting ready for the rowdy season 
I'm crap, so need all the low pressure help I can get.
2011 Chameleon 26'er.
140mm Pike and High Roller 2's.
Still waiting on an EBB. Broke the original in Feb.
They don't make things to last these days


----------



## 01sam (Jun 4, 2018)

Cotic soul mk5 medium
Pike debonair 120mm
Full XT
dt swiss xm481 on hope pro4
x-fusion manic 150mm dropper
Cotic by Sam Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

01sam said:


> Cotic soul mk5 medium
> Pike debonair 120mm
> Full XT
> dt swiss xm481 on hope pro4
> ...


This is the only 2018 Soul I've seen besides mine! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01sam (Jun 4, 2018)

FeedTheWolf said:


> This is the only 2018 Soul I've seen besides mine!


I think I've seen it on this forum. Purple grips and hope?
What do you think of the pike at 130mm mines set to 120mm, I'm thinking of purchasing a new airshaft to try. Don't know if there is any point for the extra 10mm?


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

01sam said:


> I think I've seen it on this forum. Purple grips and hope?
> What do you think of the pike at 130mm mines set to 120mm, I'm thinking of purchasing a new airshaft to try. Don't know if there is any point for the extra 10mm?


Yes that's mine! I love my 130mm Pike but I have nothing to compare it to except for an older 100mm Reba on my old hardtail. I haven't used all of the travel yet but I've gotten close, if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01sam (Jun 4, 2018)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Yes that's mine! I love my 130mm Pike but I have nothing to compare it to except for an older 100mm Reba on my old hardtail. I haven't used all of the travel yet but I've gotten close, if that helps.


How many tokens are have you got installed? Is it a debonair pike? I use all but the last 10mm of travel. The bike just begs to be thrashed. 
My last bike before it was stolen had 2017 fox 36 factory on and were no where near as supple as the 2018 pike.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

01sam said:


> How many tokens are have you got installed? Is it a debonair pike? I use all but the last 10mm of travel. The bike just begs to be thrashed.
> My last bike before it was stolen had 2017 fox 36 factory on and were no where near as supple as the 2018 pike.


I removed one air token from mine so now I have a single token installed. Unfortunately this is a 2017 Pike so no debonair, although I wish I had the new one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Time to say goodbye now to my beloved 2014 Giant Talon 4 frame. I will never forget the precious moments that we had. You've made a skillful rider in the trail and a fast rider on the road. Now I am welcoming my new frame a Vitus Nucleus. A more aggressive geometry frame running with 120mm front suspension. The enjoyment that I had in my Talon hardtail is irreplaceable that is why I got myself another hardtail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Scored a NOS Kona Explosif Ti frame for a stellar deal, so built it up.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nimble 9 27.5 plus. Fox 34 130mm, Ibis 738 wheelset with Specialized 3.0" rubber, SLX brakes and crank, XT derailleur and shifter, Sunrace 11-46 cassette, Reverb dropper, Hope purple bits


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TR said:


> Nordest Bardino
> Funn Fatboy 800mm bars
> Funn 40mm Stem
> XT groupset and brakes
> ...


Nice whip ^^

I'm running the same fork up front too...

Great piece of kit for the price.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

I just ordered all the parts I'll need to build up a 2018 rootdown. Xl black frame, Lyrik 160 rc2 and some other fun bits. Sticking with the trusty 11 speed gx since it is fairly flat around here. Hope pro4s laced to stans barons with 2.8 dhr and dhf for rubber. Can't wait for UPS to start showing up!


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

Trojan366 said:


> I just ordered all the parts I'll need to build up a 2018 rootdown. Xl black frame, Lyrik 160 rc2 and some other fun bits. Sticking with the trusty 11 speed gx since it is fairly flat around here. Hope pro4s laced to stans barons with 2.8 dhr and dhf for rubber. Can't wait for UPS to start showing up!


Congrats on the purchase. Such a rad bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

One question I never asked and probably should..... The rootdown frame does come with the rear axle right?


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Trojan366 said:


> One question I never asked and probably should..... The rootdown frame does come with the rear axle right?


Can't speak for Chromag. But every frame I have ever built comes with a rear axle.


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

I figured as much. Can’t wait to get this thing built!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone run a 2.6 up front and a 2.4 outback (29er)? I'm running 2.4 XR4s right now, would like to try the 2.6 XR4s but my frame only fits a 2.4 outback. Wondering if anyone is running a 2.6/2.4 combo and how they're liking it.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

pjames12 said:


> Anyone run a 2.6 up front and a 2.4 outback (29er)? I'm running 2.4 XR4s right now, would like to try the 2.6 XR4s but my frame only fits a 2.4 outback. Wondering if anyone is running a 2.6/2.4 combo and how they're liking it.


I was running on my Pedalhead in the spring. Loved it. Maxxis on right now for park riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kryten said:


>


Simply, WOW!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Simply, WOW!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I know, eh?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

kryten said:


> I know, eh?


Can't see your pics.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

TR said:


> Can't see your pics.


I know, I was pretty excited to show off my new bike, tried for 10 minutes, could not work out how to upload any pics, then the moment kind of passed and I moved on to other things...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

kryten said:


> I know, I was pretty excited to show off my new bike, tried for 10 minutes, could not work out how to upload any pics, then the moment kind of passed and I moved on to other things...


Here you go. :thumbsup:


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Here you go. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1207627


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

In the stand. Hopefully I have some time to get cracking on it this weekend. Wheels won’t be in til the beginning of the week.
Full Build:
XL Rootdown BA
160mm Rockshox Lyrik RC2
Cane Creek Forty ZS Headset
Chromag 35MM BZA Stem
Chromag BZA bars
Chromag Squarewave XL grips
Turbine Cranks
Race Face cinch BB
Absolute Black 30t oval Chainring
GX 11spd transmission
Hope Hubs laced to Stan's Barons
2.8 DHR2 and DHF
Shimano XT m8000 brakes
203/180 ice tech rotors
Dropper Post TBD(fox transfer or oneup)
Chromag Trailmaster TD saddle
Chromag post clamp


----------



## PUGlife (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, that looks like it will be an absolute ripper! I love those Chromag bikes!


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

PUGlife said:


> Wow, that looks like it will be an absolute ripper! I love those Chromag bikes!


The bike will be far more capable than the rider! I won't have any excuses for why I can't do something now lol


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Had a Nukeproof Scout 290, but couldn't deal with the extremely low BB height. Swapped everything to a Kona Big Honzo frame.

Current status with 29er wheels and 130 fork:










Will build some 27.5+ wheels in the future


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My triton custom titanium frame









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Got the wheels in today. Ran home quick and got antsy. Had to mount the tires just to get an idea of how it’ll look. Brakes will be going on tonight and hopefully the rest of the drivetrain over the weekend!


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Brakes are on. XT m8000s front and rear. 203/180 ice tech rotors.


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Just waiting on a 170mm oneup dropper and wolftooth remote


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

170mm oneup dropper installed and the bike is done. Can’t wait to get out and ride. Hopefully the rain holds Thursday!


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Couldn't be happier with the new ride. i need to add a couple of volume reducers to the lyrik and play with tire pressure a bit but it is fantastic. I have a feeling the hightower might become my secondary bike.


----------



## Paul866 (Aug 8, 2018)

*Long cage or medium cage*

Quick question im planning to build a dartmoor hornet hardtail enduro
Planning to put a slx 1x11 using a 46t cassette and 34t chainring up front should it be compatible using medium cage slx rd or a long cage?


----------



## Moppy2010 (Apr 24, 2017)

is that the color lamorborggg?


----------



## Moppy2010 (Apr 24, 2017)

sorry on the gg pedalhead up there


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm trying to turn my specializsd fuse into a more capable bike. Going with thinner tires and a new fork. Want to be able to take it to the bmx park and jump around, yet still rip enduro. Any suggestions? It has 100mm travel now that I bottom out on 4 foot drops. What do you all have on your hard tails?


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kennythevamp said:


> I'm trying to turn my specializsd fuse into a more capable bike. Going with thinner tires and a new fork. Want to be able to take it to the bmx park and jump around, yet still rip enduro. Any suggestions? It has 100mm travel now that I bottom out on 4 foot drops. What do you all have on your hard tails?


What does that bike have for a fork? Might be able to add some volume reducers to make it more progressive. A bit narrower tire with more aggressive tread pattern might help but probably wouldn't be the first thing on the list to change.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Trojan366 said:


> What does that bike have for a fork? Might be able to add some volume reducers to make it more progressive. A bit narrower tire with more aggressive tread pattern might help but probably wouldn't be the first thing on the list to change.


Suntour Raidon 650+ Fork. Has 3.0 tires. Going down to a 2.8 or possibly a 2.6 but concerned about pedal strikes--although, would adding fork length limit that? I'm also concerned with messing the geometry up too. Like the way I'm positioned now just wish it could be sent a little harder.


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kennythevamp said:


> Suntour Raidon 650+ Fork. Has 3.0 tires. Going down to a 2.8 or possibly a 2.6 but concerned about pedal strikes--although, would adding fork length limit that? I'm also concerned with messing the geometry up too. Like the way I'm positioned now just wish it could be sent a little harder.


I'm not sure about that fork but adding 10-20mm of travel up front would give you a bit more to soak up big hits, it would slacken the head tube angle a bit, and it would raise your bottom bracket a little bit as well. I would probably stick with a 2.8" tire since that bike was really designed around the plus tires. If it doesn't have a dropper that would be another big item on the list.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Trojan366 said:


> I'm not sure about that fork but adding 10-20mm of travel up front would give you a bit more to soak up big hits, it would slacken the head tube angle a bit, and it would raise your bottom bracket a little bit as well. I would probably stick with a 2.8" tire since that bike was really designed around the plus tires. If it doesn't have a dropper that would be another big item on the list.


Thanks for the advice. I do have e a dropper. Is 120mm the max you would go?


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

I’m sure others could chime in but that seems to be the rule of thumb. People seem to think the seat tube angles get too slack after 20mm but I do see the higher end fuses come with 120mm so maybe you could get away with more?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Well here's mine 
2018 Commencal META HT AM
150mm Rock Shox Yari 29+
170mm One Up Dropper (ordered)
Tubeless bits & pieces (ordered)


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a couple more days to ride my Chromag last week and beat a few of my PRs set on my Hightower. This thing is just so much fun. Like a bmx bike on steroids. Hoping to bring it up to highland mtb park in the next couple of weeks and see how it fairs on some of the smoother jump lines.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Trojan366 said:


> 170mm oneup dropper installed and the bike is done. Can't wait to get out and ride. Hopefully the rain holds Thursday!


Nice Chromag man!! I did one for several runs down at snow shoe last year. Had a blast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Fresh new parts


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Loving this bike.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

now with dropper and tubeless, lovin it


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

I just ordered a medium GG Pedalhead! So stoked! I spent 2 days on one and it rips. 

My build:
Matte Black & Gold Emblems
140mm RS Pike Charger 2
SRAM Code brakes
GX Eagle drivetrain
Raceface Affect cranks
Raceface Affect stem
KS Lev 150mm dropper
Enve 800mm DH bar
DT swiss M1900 29 wheels
Maxxis Minion 29x2.5 front tire
Maxxis Rekon 29x2.6 rear tire

Should weigh in around 28lbs and settle at a 64.5 HT angle. You know... XC! 

Gotta wait 3-4 weeks.... its gonna be a long 4 weeks. Will post up when it gets here! Soooo pumped!


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My custom titanium triton










Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

Meet Jackie Chan - my rowdy 180mm front Stylus...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

flatlandersk said:


> Meet Jackie Chan - my rowdy 180mm front Stylus..


Overkill, I love it!


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Holy front travel Batman


----------



## DBSYNCR (Sep 15, 2018)

2018 Diamondback Sync'r

130mm Rockshox Recon RL Solo
Blanchard 28R Tubeless w/ Hope Pro 4 Hubs
1x11 RaceFace Aeffect Cranks Sram PG-1130 Cassette
Sram GX dereailuer
Sram NX shifter
Crankbrothers Mallet 3
Crankbrothers Highline 170mm Dropper Post
Troy Lee ODI lock on grips
Maxxis DHF 2.5 Front Maxxis High Roller II Back 
Shimano MT-500 Brakes and Levers 
Ergon SME-3 Saddle 
Hope Bottom Bracket (coming soon)


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Been riding this 2017 Whyte 905 for the past 2 years now and love it. Just moved to Arizona about a month and a half ago and it's an entirely different kind of riding than what I'm used to back east. Upgraded to XT brakeset with Ice Tech rotors, Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR2 tires in 2.6", Raceface Turbine R 35mm stem, Renthal Fatbar Lite 35.


----------



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

First post here. I'm in the market for a new Hard Tail. I used to have a Kona Unit but it got stolen unfortunately in Austin. I live in South Texas, and our local trail is pretty lame tbh, but it's better than nothing. I intend to travel around Texas when I get the opportunities, though.

I want to get a hard tail around the 2,000 mark. I'm looking for something fun and jumpable, that feels more BMXish rather than XC, and all the bikes that I've been looking at (Commencal HT, Whyte, Chromag Stylus) all seem like they'd be nice to have, but the travel they offer seems way overboard for the trails I'd be riding regularly. 

Anyone have a recommendation? Was looking at the Esker Hayduke recently as well as the Guerilla Gravity Pedalsmasher. Some other bikes I heard mentioned was the Marin San Quentin 3-- which I actually found a local dealer sells for 1600 dollars.


Thank you for reading! Your input is appreciated! 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## jgar (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm in the market for a new Hard Tail. I used to have a Kona Unit but it got stolen unfortunately in Austin. I live in South Texas, and our local trail is pretty lame tbh, but it's I'm grateful to have them because it's better than nothing. I intend to travel to Austin often when I get the opportunities, though.
I want to get a hard tail around the 2,000 mark. I'm looking for something fun and jumpable, that feels more BMXish rather than XC, and all the bikes that I've been looking at (Commencal HT, Whyte, Chromag Stylus) all seem like they'd be nice to have, but the travel they offer seems way overboard for the trails I'd be riding regularly.
Anyone have a recommendation? Was looking at the Esker Hayduke recently. The San Quentin 3 was also recommended to me, and I found a local dealer who is selling it at 1600!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## rvercoe (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi jgar,
I would recommend considering the Big Honzo range of bikes from Kona. Great geometry, reasonable price and specs. I use mine as a dirtjump and trail bike.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jgar said:


> and all the bikes that I've been looking at (Commencal HT, Whyte, Chromag Stylus) all seem like they'd be nice to have, but the travel they offer seems way overboard for the trails I'd be riding regularly.
> Thanks for your input.


is that really gonna be a bad thing?

I put a 150mm Yari on my Commencal HT, it is way too much fork for me and my local trails, but I find it fine and take comfort in the thinking that when I mess up and that big hit is coming I have a fork that can take it and maybe save my arse :thumbsup:


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

jgar said:


> Hi guys! I'm in the market for a new Hard Tail. I used to have a Kona Unit but it got stolen unfortunately in Austin. I live in South Texas, and our local trail is pretty lame tbh, but it's I'm grateful to have them because it's better than nothing. I intend to travel to Austin often when I get the opportunities, though.
> I want to get a hard tail around the 2,000 mark. I'm looking for something fun and jumpable, that feels more BMXish rather than XC, and all the bikes that I've been looking at (Commencal HT, Whyte, Chromag Stylus) all seem like they'd be nice to have, but the travel they offer seems way overboard for the trails I'd be riding regularly.
> Anyone have a recommendation? Was looking at the Esker Hayduke recently. The San Quentin 3 was also recommended to me, and I found a local dealer who is selling it at 1600!
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Nukeproof Scout?

Some of the bikes I considered that were reasonably easy to get for me before I ended up with RSD were Nukeproof Scout, Dartmoor Primal, Commencal Meta HT AM, Norco Torrent. Guerilla Gravity Pedalhead and all Chromags most of the UK brands etc. were out of my price range especially shipped although by the time I was done with the RSD, those would probably have been attainable too.


----------



## Rodg (Sep 20, 2018)

Let me know How it goes. I just got a Ritchey Timberwolf frame in Austin today. Looking forward to the build!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hot damn am l loving this thing


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome bikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

sennaster said:


> Had a Nukeproof Scout 290, but couldn't deal with the extremely low BB height. Swapped everything to a Kona Big Honzo frame.
> 
> Current status with 29er wheels and 130 fork:
> 
> ...


Those big honzo's are built like tanks super fun , I Demod one a few weeks ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberJay (Aug 26, 2018)

19 Tjack GX1
Brand X dropper
Factory everything else
more to come...


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

My Scout 275 in northeastern mountains of Portugal


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is my 2019 Chameleon built from a frame.
XTR shifter/derailleur
XT crank/XT 34t chainring
SLX 11-46 11s cassette
XT M8020/8000 brakes
Cane creek Helm coil fork 130mm
Spank Vibrocore 777 bars/ 50mm stem
Mercury X3 27.5+ enduro wheels
Minnion DHF/DHR 2.8 tires
revolution grips
KS Lev integra 120mm dropper
Cane creek dropt remote


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

*Nice bike.*



everyonesgrudge said:


> Here is my 2019 Chameleon built from a frame.
> XTR shifter/derailleur
> XT crank/XT 34t chainring
> SLX 11-46 11s cassette
> ...


I've got a 2011 Chameleon built up to be a trail bike, and it is probably my go to bike on most occasions. Nice build!


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

everyonesgrudge said:


> Here is my 2019 Chameleon built from a frame.
> XTR shifter/derailleur
> XT crank/XT 34t chainring
> SLX 11-46 11s cassette
> ...


Badass rig! Reminds me a little of my 2018 Cotic Soul, 130mm Pike and 27.5 x 2.6 Nobby Nics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks! Sadly I havent ridden it yet. I built it and had to drive halfway across the country for my job. I brought it with me though so soon I will ride it.


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

JPBakerIII said:


> I've got a 2011 Chameleon built up to be a trail bike, and it is probably my go to bike on most occasions. Nice build!


Thanks!


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Cotic SolarisMAX


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

SCTerp said:


> Cotic SolarisMAX
> 
> View attachment 1220071
> 
> ...


Love the Cotic, love the build and the grey/black/orange. I have the 2018 Soul. What fork travel and is that an MRP Ribbon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Love the Cotic, love the build and the grey/black/orange. I have the 2018 Soul. What fork travel and is that an MRP Ribbon?


Thanks.

MRP Ribbon air 120mm.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

SCTerp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> MRP Ribbon air 120mm.


What size wheels and tires? Some custom decals would look nice on the fork. MRP also has various color decal options for their forks but you probably knew that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> What size wheels and tires? Some custom decals would look nice on the fork. MRP also has various color decal options for their forks but you probably knew that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheels are Derby's with Hope Pro4s. Tires are Bontrager 29x2.4 - XR4 front and XR3 rear.

I don't keep frames long enough to warrant custom stickers. I've had four sets on these forks from both MRP and Slik.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

SCTerp said:


> Wheels are Derby's with Hope Pro4s. Tires are Bontrager 29x2.4 - XR4 front and XR3 rear.
> 
> I don't keep frames long enough to warrant custom stickers. I've had four sets on these forks from both MRP and Slik.


Dang! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Dang! Lol


I've been trying different HT frames out the last fews months so I bailed on doing custom stickers, at least until I settle on one. I also have a current Chameleon (being warrantied) and have had access to current gen Rootdown and Honzo ST that I used this same build on.

Easy travel adjustment of the Ribbon has made it simple to jump between different frames.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

Haven't been on this site in a while. Here's my offering when it was first built ...


----------



## cakeba (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's my Chromag Stylus. Everything on it was taken off of a trek remedy so it's mostly bontrager components, sram X1 drivetrain and a dual-position 160mm lyrik. After owning and selling two full suspension bikes, I dismantled the remedy and sold the frame, used the money to buy this one, and couldn't be happier. Easily the most versatile bike I've ever owned. Doesn't matter that it's 34lbs, it's still a rocket ship up hills even compared to my previous carbon stumpjumper and it's a helluva lot more fun one the way down. Plus between the steal frame and the Ergon saddle, it's more comfortable than either the stumpjumper or the remedy ever were.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

A few more pics of the Whyte 905 out in the Sonoran Desert, AZ.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

cakeba said:


> View attachment 1220457
> 
> Here's my Chromag Stylus. Everything on it was taken off of a trek remedy so it's mostly bontrager components, sram X1 drivetrain and a dual-position 160mm lyrik. After owning and selling two full suspension bikes, I dismantled the remedy and sold the frame, used the money to buy this one, and couldn't be happier. Easily the most versatile bike I've ever owned. Doesn't matter that it's 34lbs, it's still a rocket ship up hills even compared to my previous carbon stumpjumper and it's a helluva lot more fun one the way down. Plus between the steal frame and the Ergon saddle, it's more comfortable than either the stumpjumper or the remedy ever were.


I also pulled apart a carbon full suspension bike to build my steel hardtail, 2017 Cannondale Habit SE. I liked that bike but I love my steel hardtail. I used the fork, dropper post, shifter and derailleur but everything else I got new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cakeba (Nov 13, 2016)

FeedTheWolf said:


> I liked that bike but I love my steel hardtail.


I personally never expected myself to enjoy being on a hardtail more than a full suspension bike but after this, I'm a total convert. Hardtails rule, so much fun!


----------



## Rodg (Sep 20, 2018)

What size are those tires?


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Rodg said:


> What size are those tires?


They say 29x2.4 . I zoomed in on it because i have the same tire and it doesn't look nearly that big. Must be some wide rims


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

cakeba said:


> Here's my Chromag Stylus. Everything on it was taken off of a trek remedy so it's mostly bontrager components, sram X1 drivetrain and a dual-position 160mm lyrik. After owning and selling two full suspension bikes, I dismantled the remedy and sold the frame, used the money to buy this one, and couldn't be happier. Easily the most versatile bike I've ever owned. Doesn't matter that it's 34lbs, it's still a rocket ship up hills even compared to my previous carbon stumpjumper and it's a helluva lot more fun one the way down. Plus between the steal frame and the Ergon saddle, it's more comfortable than either the stumpjumper or the remedy ever were.


How does ride? Is the rear overly stiff or does it have a slight bit of compliance in it? Those are the differences between my 2013 and 2016 Honzos. It is everything I am looking for as a replacement for my current Honzo.


----------



## cakeba (Nov 13, 2016)

beer_coffee_water said:


> How does ride? Is the rear overly stiff or does it have a slight bit of compliance in it? Those are the differences between my 2013 and 2016 Honzos. It is everything I am looking for as a replacement for my current Honzo.


It's incredibly comfortable. The Ergon saddle obviously helps a lot but if I'm riding on trail with small chatter (lots of tiny roots or rocks), I feel more coming through the super plush lyrik than I do through the frame. Steel is real. On the other hand, the frame is pretty darn stiff laterally, at least as stiff as my Remedy was, and that bike was solid. No problems pushing hard into corners.


----------



## cakeba (Nov 13, 2016)

Rodg said:


> What size are those tires?


27.5 x 2.4. They look beefy because the rims are 29mm int. 33mm ext. Width.


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

2017 KM 
150 pike 
XT
Rekon 2.8

A blast... But 150 is pushing its climbing ability. Thinking of swapping eveything over to a Nordest Bardino frame and running this frame as a rigid SS daily commuter. Any chance someone with a bardino has also ridden a KM with squish? I'm 6-1 and the large KM feels too short on the top tube, and the bardino (large) is quite longer. Other than that, geo seems very similar on both.


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Current build 2018 r+

Shimano xt-8020/xt-800
Onyx hubs on dtswiss xm551
Raceface sixs bars
Rest is stock or cosmetic.

Happy for now but really want to swap out frame for a Stanton.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UnbeatenAdventures (Oct 15, 2018)

*Commencal Meta AM HT*

I am currently riding a Commencal Meta AM HT Shiny gunmetal 27,5+.

It is a very basic and raw bike and I like it for that. I use it as my guiding bike in Ainsa, Spain. It handles Enduro World Series trails het in Zona Zero quiet well.

Standard out of the box it came with

RockShox Yari 160 mm
Spank wheels
Sram NX 1x11 group
Sram Level

I recently changed the 2.8 tyres for 3.0 for a little more comfort on the rough trails


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Finished my new Cotic Soul last week, first hardtail for a few years since I sold my old Bfe. Only had a short spin so far but it feels mega! Was worried it would feel overly long but it fits like a glove and feels really agile despite the length, the wheelbase is waaaaaay longer than my 2017 Whyte T130! Using the wheels off the T130 for now, going to get some Hunt TrailWides when funds allow









Quick spec rundown:
Cotic Soul MK5 - Large in Mercury/Orange
Rockshox Revelation RC fork - 120mm 
Sram GX Eagle drivetrain
Rockshox Reverb Stealth 150mm dropper with 1x remote
Stan's Arch MK3/Hope Pro 4 wheels & 2.35 Maxxis Forekasters
Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes
Chromag Ranger 31mm stem & Cutlass Handlebar


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

lawman1991 said:


> Finished my new Cotic Soul last week, first hardtail for a few years since I sold my old Bfe. Only had a short spin so far but it feels mega! Was worried it would feel overly long but it fits like a glove and feels really agile despite the length, the wheelbase is waaaaaay longer than my 2017 Whyte T130! Using the wheels off the T130 for now, going to get some Hunt TrailWides when funds allow
> 
> View attachment 1223074
> 
> ...


Got the same frame. Super nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Rodg (Sep 20, 2018)

What frame is that?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Rodg said:


> What frame is that?


Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

First proper ride on the new Soul after it's shakedown last week. What a bike! By far the smoothest riding hardtail I've ridden, when standing it just sucks up small bumps incredibly well, especially given I'm running fairly skinny 2.35 Maxxis Forekasters.

The Revelation fork feels a bit harsh, definitely need to play around with that a bit. The Chromag bars also feel much less forgiving than my other pair. I bought a set of Cutlass's from Jenson on sale for my Whyte T130 last January and loved them, such a forgiving ride, but these new ones I got from CRC look identical but are a higher 25mm rise rather than 20mm and nowhere near as forgiving. Thinking I'll swap them over to try and get a bit more comfort for the front end of this, as over small bumps the front end of the bike was just killing my hands. Given I'm running the same grips, stem (admittedly in a shorter length), front wheel and tyre it must be down to the fork or bar, so will have a mess around and see if it is mainly down to the forks.

Aside from that though, the bike feels ace! I've only spent a decent amount of time on X01 Eagle, but the GX Eagle kit feels very good. Granted the shifter isn't as nice ergonomically as you can't adjust it like you can on X01, but otherwise shifting was really good. I do wish crank manufacturers would fit some kind of tape to their cranks though or come up with a more durable finish, the GX cranks are scuffed up already after just 1 ride, I only did 11 miles!

Everything else on the bike is a known quantity, as it's pretty much how I set up my T130, so could really focus on the new kit (frame & fork). The frame is awesome, geometry is almost perfect, a slightly steeper ST would be nice as it did feel like I needed to be more on the nose of the saddle on one really steep climb, but it corners like its on rails and as I say, by far the most comfortable HT frame I've ever ridden. If anyone is looking for a light-ish (mine is under 28lbs with pedals and could go lighter) trail HT that can be ridden and thrashed all day, initial impressions are that the Soul would be an excellent choice!


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

lawman1991 said:


> First proper ride on the new Soul after it's shakedown last week. What a bike! By far the smoothest riding hardtail I've ridden, when standing it just sucks up small bumps incredibly well, especially given I'm running fairly skinny 2.35 Maxxis Forekasters.
> 
> The Revelation fork feels a bit harsh, definitely need to play around with that a bit. The Chromag bars also feel much less forgiving than my other pair. I bought a set of Cutlass's from Jenson on sale for my Whyte T130 last January and loved them, such a forgiving ride, but these new ones I got from CRC look identical but are a higher 25mm rise rather than 20mm and nowhere near as forgiving. Thinking I'll swap them over to try and get a bit more comfort for the front end of this, as over small bumps the front end of the bike was just killing my hands. Given I'm running the same grips, stem (admittedly in a shorter length), front wheel and tyre it must be down to the fork or bar, so will have a mess around and see if it is mainly down to the forks.
> 
> ...


Badass. I love my Soul too. I've got a Hope build with 130mm Pike and Nobby Nic 2.6 on Stan's Flow rims. The 2.6 tires are where it's at, I tell you. Next time I'll probably do dual Rekon though and save some more rolling weight. Just under 27.5 pounds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Badass. I love my Soul too. I've got a Hope build with 130mm Pike and Nobby Nic 2.6 on Stan's Flow rims. The 2.6 tires are where it's at, I tell you. Next time I'll probably do dual Rekon though and save some more rolling weight. Just under 27.5 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike , I like the purple theme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

Did anyone meantion the Breezer Lightning 27.5+ Adventure. 2.8" meaty tire, good fork and available in the new 1x12 GX/NX drive train. Japanese steel heat treated after welding makes these very strong and lively. I love the lightning bikes and look forward to the new one when it come. I have a ton of miles on my 2012, and it's still a show stopper.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

TorinoBP88 said:


> Did anyone meantion the Breezer Lightning 27.5+ Adventure. 2.8" meaty tire, good fork and available in the new 1x12 GX/NX drive train. Japanese steel heat treated after welding makes these very strong and lively. I love the lightning bikes and look forward to the new one when it come. I have a ton of miles on my 2012, and it's still a show stopper.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## oloug (Feb 19, 2017)

Nordest Bardino. It rips. up and downhill


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Badass. I love my Soul too. I've got a Hope build with 130mm Pike and Nobby Nic 2.6 on Stan's Flow rims. The 2.6 tires are where it's at, I tell you. Next time I'll probably do dual Rekon though and save some more rolling weight. Just under 27.5 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im drooling


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

As I have been upgrading my FS Giant Trance, I suddenly ended up with a growing pile of components that were just begging to be put on a bike. Well, who am I to say no...

Finally completed this 27.5+ budget(-ish) build on Sunday and going to try to take it out for a shakedown this afternoon.

Frame: NS Bikes '18 Eccentric Alu Evo 29
Fork: Suntour Aion 150mm
Stem: Nukeproof Neutron 35mm
Bar: Spank Oozy Trail 760mm
Grips: Giant Trance take-offs
Headset: Brand-X Integrated
Wheelset: Mavic E-XA 27.5 x 40mm IW
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nics 2.8
Brakes: Shimano M365
Rotors: Shimano Deore RT56 180mm Front/Rear
Cassette: Shimano Deore 11-42 10-speed
Derailleur/Shifter: Shimano Deore 10-speed
Chain: KMC 10-speed
BB: SRAM DUB
Cranks: SRAM NX
Chainring: Praxis 30T
Pedals: Chester-clones
Seatpost: Brand-X 150mm Dropper
Seat: Ergon SMA-3


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

notabob said:


> As I have been upgrading my FS Giant Trance, I suddenly ended up with a growing pile of components that were just begging to be put on a bike. Well, who am I to say no...
> 
> Finally completed this 27.5+ budget(-ish) build on Sunday and going to try to take it out for a shakedown this afternoon.


That looks great!


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

notabob said:


> As I have been upgrading my FS Giant Trance, I suddenly ended up with a growing pile of components that were just begging to be put on a bike. Well, who am I to say no...
> 
> Finally completed this 27.5+ budget(-ish) build on Sunday and going to try to take it out for a shakedown this afternoon.
> 
> ...


My buddy just built up a NS Bike Eccentric and the geometry is spot on (if you like long low and slack) and the frame has a super affordable price point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

notabob said:


> As I have been upgrading my FS Giant Trance, I suddenly ended up with a growing pile of components that were just begging to be put on a bike. Well, who am I to say no...
> 
> Finally completed this 27.5+ budget(-ish) build on Sunday and going to try to take it out for a shakedown this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Nukeproof Scout ;-P

'Born to ride!'


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

caldog said:


> My buddy just built up a NS Bike Eccentric and the geometry is spot on (if you like long low and slack) and the frame has a super affordable price point.


For $250 - can't beat it! I was considering building up a Santa Cruz Chameleon frame, but couldn't find them anywhere. Then discovered the Eccentric - very similar geometry at 1/3 the price.



targnik said:


> Looks like a Nukeproof Scout ;-P


Some similarities, for sure... Eccentric does have shorter chainstays, slightly steeper seat tube angle, and a tiny bit longer wheelbase, but otherwise geometry and form are quite similar between the two.


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

Took the new steed for its shakedown ride... It was wet and muddy (the photo was pretty early in the ride, before the mud had a chance to build up), but the bike did pretty well. Great traction from the big tires, handled great on dry and wet. Did feel a strange-to-me "bobbing" from the rear, especially at higher speeds, but this is my first time on a hardtail with such big tires at low pressue, so I'm assuming it's the tire flex due to pedaling. Still - curious behavior that I'll need to look into a bit more...


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

notabob said:


> Did feel a strange-to-me "bobbing" from the rear, especially at higher speeds, but this is my first time on a hardtail with such big tires at low pressue, so I'm assuming it's the tire flex due to pedaling. Still - curious behavior that I'll need to look into a bit more...


Nice bike! What pressure are you running? Shouldn't be a ton of bounce in 2.8s...but it's certainly relative if comparing to 2.2/2.3!

Here's a cousin NS, pretty set for winter pending a mudguard or two if I can figure out how to fit 'em between the stuffed 2.6 and fork that really doesn't want it to fit. Tried quickly and it's a heavy rub, seems like it will work between the seat stays though. Any direct form arch mounted fenders out there?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Big Honzo with its bigger tires on


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

sennaster said:


> Big Honzo with its bigger tires on


Beauty!
What tires are those?
I just ordered a Big Honzo frame to build up after checking that my 29er wheels had plenty of clearance running 2.6 tires. I think it's going to roll and ride great with that set up.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

TheCanary said:


> Beauty!
> What tires are those?
> I just ordered a Big Honzo frame to build up after checking that my 29er wheels had plenty of clearance running 2.6 tires. I think it's going to roll and ride great with that set up.


Those are specialized slaughter 27.5 2.8s on arc 40 rims. I wanted rekons but i was being cheap and got this pair on eBay for half the price of a single rekon. They feel slower than i expected.

I've been riding it as a 29er with 2.4s since i got it. Works great as a 29er if you don't want a crazy low BB. It felt like a rocket with my 29er setup compared to the + setup, but i added quite a bit of rotating weight


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

Excellent. Looks to be a very versatile platform. Might even need to try some plus studs if we have a snowy winter.


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

My Nordest Bardino Ti


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

slipperyb said:


> Nice bike! What pressure are you running? Shouldn't be a ton of bounce in 2.8s...but it's certainly relative if comparing to 2.2/2.3!


I'm running ~14psi rear / 13psi front on the 2.8s. The 2.4 tires on my FS bike are usually in the low to mid 20s, but that bike also has the rear shock to dampen the bob... Another potential candidate for the bob may be the dropper - I'll need to pay closer attention the next time I ride it.



> Here's a cousin NS, pretty set for winter pending a mudguard or two if I can figure out how to fit 'em between the stuffed 2.6 and fork that really doesn't want it to fit. Tried quickly and it's a heavy rub, seems like it will work between the seat stays though. Any direct form arch mounted fenders out there?


Nice looking bike! I like the orange... Which frame is this?

As for the rub - is that fork designed for plus tires? Most boost forks will take at least a 2.8, some even bigger tires, with plenty of room for a fender. Non-boost forks, however, can be quite limiting. You'd have to check w/RockShox for what the max tire width your fork will accommodate.

Look at the Mucky Nutz fork fenders. They're relatively cheap, work pretty well, and can fit onto just about any crown with minimal impact to clearance. I have one on my Fox fork on the FS bike, and it works wonders.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Victor1977 said:


> My Nordest Bardino Ti


. 
Really Nice looking bike. 
Your Nordest Bardino Ti is on my shortlist. How do you like it ? What size frame ? 160 fork? I do love Ti hardtails Not sure how to get one in California but I'm in the process of looking. Looks like 29er you try it 27.5?


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

movingmountain said:


> .
> Really Nice looking bike.
> Your Nordest Bardino Ti is on my shortlist. How do you like it ? What size frame ? 160 fork? I do love Ti hardtails Not sure how to get one in California but I'm in the process of looking. Looks like 29er you try it 27.5?


I just finished building it and only did a small ride here in Amsterdam yesterday. It feels good and actually rolls fast for a LTHT. Probably because of the 29 wheels. The fork is a 150 pike. Frame is size M (smallest size Nordest has). I haven't tried 27.5, I will do with 29 x 2.35 for a while especially here in the Netherlands where there is a lot of rain and mud. In spring/summer if I take it with me outside of the country I could go for 2.6 tires to see how that works out.

complete speclist:
Frame: Nordest Bardino Titanium (M)
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson 40mm silver
Bar: Thomson trail 750mm carbon bar
Grips: Ritchey foam grips
Fork: Rockshox Pike 29 Boost 150mm
BB: Chris King
Brakes: Shimano SLX M7000
Rotors: Shimano XT RT81 180mm
Shifter: Shimano XTR M9000 ispec-ii
Crank: Shimano XTR M9020
Derailleur: Shimano XTR M9000
Cassette: Sunrace CSMX8 11sp
Chain: KMC X11EL 11sp
Wheels: DT Swiss Boost E1700 spline-2 25mm
Tires: Mavic Quest pro
Dropper: Brand-X Ascend
Dropper remote: OneUp Components ispec-ii remote
seatpost clamp: Hope
Saddle: Selle Italia X-LR Saddle
Pedals: Xpedo XMX24MC


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks. Nice build


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

Rode the NS Eccentric again yesterday afternoon. I'm absolutely loving these fatter tires. The traction is spectacular - they stick like glue to just about everything and feel plusher going over obstacles than I expected.

Bike feels very stable and easy to handle. Very maneuverable. Two rides in - turned out much better than I expected from my first build.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

backinmysaddle said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


The Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead (see my earlier post) is made in Colorado and you can buy it as frame only.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

backinmysaddle said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


RSD MiddleChild is Canadian and easily available in US or Canada.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

backinmysaddle said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


Chromag comes to mind.


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

backinmysaddle said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


I bought my NS Eccentric from CRC and had is shipped here to US without any issues. Shipping was reasonable at USD$43, which had CRC covering all customs duties (in other words, no surprises on my end when the bike got here). It was at my door in ~5 days...


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

notabob said:


> I bought my NS Eccentric from CRC and had is shipped here to US without any issues. Shipping was reasonable at USD$43, which had CRC covering all customs duties (in other words, no surprises on my end when the bike got here). It was at my door in ~5 days...


Yeah, pretty much everything is out of stock at CRC. Maybe I have to wait for 2019 stock to land with them. Trying to spend ~$300ish on the frame.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I ordered my Moxie directly fro Pipedream. No problem getting one in North America. 

Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

notabob said:


> I'm running ~14psi rear / 13psi front on the 2.8s. The 2.4 tires on my FS bike are usually in the low to mid 20s, but that bike also has the rear shock to dampen the bob... Another potential candidate for the bob may be the dropper - I'll need to pay closer attention the next time I ride it.
> 
> Nice looking bike! I like the orange... Which frame is this?
> 
> ...


Pressures maybe too low...?...but of course many factors come into play. Would be too low for me. I ride 2.6s at 23-24/20 F/R respectively.

The frame is the chromo Surge EVO, the orange is literally fluorescent, it's tough to photograph. It's weirdly bright.

I have a mucky nutz type fender, amazon knock-off version and test fitting it had major rub. The fork is a non-boost revelation (before 35mm stanchion chassis). So I am tight with 2.6s. Here's a pic:





backinmysaddle said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these slack HT frames and building up myself. The challenge is that the vast majority of these seem to be Euro brands and when I go to the EU sites like CRC and Bike24, they will not deliver any of these frames. I page through and NS Eccentric and many of the other models I am interested in are the one or two frames that they dont seem to ship. I guess I could go for a Dartnoor or OCtane but these werent my first choice. Any tips on where these EU frames can be purchased by a US based buyer?


Lama cycles out of Canada sells NS. Free shipping for frames and bikes. They have a few other brands too. What about Kona and Commencal? Commencal now has a US headquarters and their AM hardtail is nice if going aluminum.



notabob said:


> I bought my NS Eccentric from CRC and had is shipped here to US without any issues. Shipping was reasonable at USD$43, which had CRC covering all customs duties (in other words, no surprises on my end when the bike got here). It was at my door in ~5 days...


I thought CRC was free shipping over 100 bucks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, found the Nordest Bardino at EUR 450, love that thing. Designed for 160 front suspension and fits a 29x2.5. Unfortunately they want another EUR165 for shipping.

Thanks for the tip on Lama, but even they dont have anything frame only in my size right now.


----------



## notabob (Oct 19, 2018)

slipperyb said:


> Pressures maybe too low...?...but of course many factors come into play. Would be too low for me. I ride 2.6s at 23-24/20 F/R respectively.


Pressure is on the low side, but from what I hear, it's about right for 2.8s, especially in the winter... They can certainly handle higher PSI, but it's worked for me well so far. The traction has been unbelievable!



> I have a mucky nutz type fender, amazon knock-off version and test fitting it had major rub. The fork is a non-boost revelation (before 35mm stanchion chassis). So I am tight with 2.6s.


On a non-boost fork, you're gonna be limited. That 2.6 is too tight in my opinion. What I'm most surprised by is the lack of clearance between the crown and the tire. Even on a non-boost fork I would've expected to see more clearance. Both the Aion on my HT and Fox 34 on my FS have tons of clearance up top.



> I thought CRC was free shipping over 100 bucks?


For regular stuff, yes. Not on bikes/frames.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

My Carver Gnarvester keeps reinventing itself. I sipped the coolaid and put 2.6 tires on after running 3.0's since new. Feels like a different bike and I love it. I am going to remove one of the travel limiters from the MRP Stage to slacken the front a tad but I just love the way it is riding now.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## conoat (Dec 4, 2017)

*my Chameleon build!*

here's the little bike that is the compliment to the enduro sled


----------



## 32vsnake (Oct 29, 2018)

RSD Ti Sergeant


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

32vsnake said:


> RSD Ti Sergeant


Very nice! I was considering a Sergeant for a while. I'm a huge raw frame fan, just switched from a raw Yelli Screamy to a black Nimble 9. Thinking of buffing it out to raw chrome.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Heres mine again, without dropper, but another poobag, love my poobags


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

Frame: 2019 Commencal Meta HT 
Fork: Rockshox Lyrik RCT3 150mm
Brakes: Sram Guide T 
Cranks: Sram NX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
Stem: Raceface Aeffect 
Handlebar: Easton Carbon 800mm
Seatpost: KS Lev 
Saddle: WTB Silverado
Cassette: Sunrace 11-46
Headset: Commencal
Grips: Diety Knuckleduster
Tires: Maxxis DHF and Aggressor 2.5
Wheels: e13 TarS+
Weight: 30# with pedals.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*HT Handling*

Ok. First Hardtail in 20 years, went AM'ish with clearance for bigger tires for max 4 season versatility. Fun to build and ride and I think this bike will see a lot of use but totally not getting the feel initially. Feels light and quick, comfortable setup, pedals great, super in tight seated turns but standing entry into high speed carving turns feels very different than 5-6" travel bikes. Lean and turn in improving a bit but weighting and pumping still feels foreign. Weighting the front just steepens the HA and pumping was more rocking till I got back some and rode the rear a bit more. Worried about washing the front but doing ok so far.
So, any pointers?
Especially from people that ride both FS and HT and are used to adjusting back and forth.
THX


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

It is going to be different, you pump timing will be different since you are no longer accounting for rear squish, eventually you will come to like the instantaneous response. You may want to look into your front fork settings, since on a hardtail you do steepen the geometry went the front compresses, I set my front for up to be pretty progressive, far not progressive than my fs bike, to keep the fork riding high in travel (you want it nice and soft off the top and at sag, since it is your only suspension, and to ramp up pretty quickly to minimize travel, I find this better than playing with hsc/lsc too much). I use an mrp ramp control so I can adjust this as needed, though now my for is pretty much set and forget, regardless of the riding I do


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

ChvleSS956c said:


> It is going to be different, you pump timing will be different since you are no longer accounting for rear squish, eventually you will come to like the instantaneous response. You may want to look into your front fork settings, since on a hardtail you do steepen the geometry went the front compresses, I set my front for up to be pretty progressive, far not progressive than my fs bike, to keep the fork riding high in travel (you want it nice and soft off the top and at sag, since it is your only suspension, and to ramp up pretty quickly to minimize travel, I find this better than playing with hsc/lsc too much). I use an mrp ramp control so I can adjust this as needed, though now my for is pretty much set and forget, regardless of the riding I do


Thx.
Definitely felt quicker when I pushed less on the front and let the bike have its head. Coil fork so have tried adding some LSC to keep it riding up.
JRA already pretty comfortable with letting the bike roll through stuff, not getting beat up. Coil and running 29x2.6 helps.


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

Try less lsc and more hsc (ie earlier hsc if you pay attention to Vorsprung) unless you have custom tune, you can deal with brake dive by shifting body weight, again the key is supple over smaller rough stuff and maintaining geometry over big stuff (ie use less travel unless it’s really needed) not sure what fork your using, if you can add air or oil (common for coil and open damper) to increase progressiveness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

I finally got around to snapping a photo of my AM HT so I could share it here.

The backstory is, my first "serious" bike was a 2015 Giant Trance 3, on which I eventually upgraded every single component aside from the rear shock. After I graduated on to my next full suspension (Canyon Strive), I wanted to do something with all of my hand-picked components. So I ordered up a Dartmoor Hornet frame while Bike24 was blowing them out at a major discount, and moved everything over from the Trance.

Also, the abundance of Spank Oozy Trail components started out as an accidental coincidence, since each component was bought one at a time based largely on what was on sale. But once I realized that I had their bars, wheels, and pedals, I decided to complete the set with their stem. So, I call this the "Dartmoor Hornet - Spank Oozy Trail Edition" 









*Specifications*
Frame: Dartmoor Hornet 27.5, 2017
Fork: Fox 34 Talas 150 Factory 27.5, 2016
Stem: Spank Oozy Trail, 31.8mm diameter, 50mm length
Bars: Spank Oozy Trail Vibracore 31.8mm diameter, 760mm width
Wheels: Spank Oozy Trail 295
Pedals: Spank Oozy Trail
Drivetrain: Shimano XT 11-speed
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Dropper: Giant Contact Switch 150mm, with the Wolftooth ReMote


----------



## oldguy137 (Dec 30, 2018)

*What's a 1996 Specialized M2 StumpJumper worth, all original with 5 miles on it?*

Hi guys,

Hi guys,

What's a 1996 M2 Specialized StumpJumper worth, all original with 5 miles on it?

I bought it for my wife new way back, hoping she would come riding with me.

After 5 miles, she decided it wasn't for her and that's it. Its been stored in my basement ever since.

All original, never washed or dropped. Looks like it came out of the box.


----------



## oldguy137 (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's what it looks like


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=55832


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

tjchad said:


> https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=55832


HOLY SMOKES! $1900 brand new for that one? Compared to if you bought that bike brand new today for $250? Its a nice bike, in great condition, sell it back to specialized.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Put a deposit in on a 2019 Scout 290.....also scored a new Pike 130mm for it already so that will be a nice combo. We have so many extra boost wheelsets in plus and 29 that it just made sense to build up a AM HT with 50% extra parts.

Should be a fun spring build......


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Had a few more rides on the Soul and am absolutely loving it! So confidence inspiring yet still feels pretty agile despite the 1,200mm+ wheelbase. Got the forks in a better spot now and feeling less fatigued on descents. Got some bargain Truvativ Descendant carbon cranks to fit but aside from that I won't be messing around too much, it's just a ripper as it is!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

AndSoItIs said:


> im drooling


nice build, but i'm gagging with the red/orange and purple. ditch ALL the red and this bike will shine. the first pic prooves it. if you're not willing to peel frame decals then def peel the fork and rims. i guess the kool aid can stay in the water bottle


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

notabob said:


> I'm running ~14psi rear / 13psi front on the 2.8s. The 2.4 tires on my FS bike are usually in the low to mid 20s, but that bike also has the rear shock to dampen the bob... Another potential candidate for the bob may be the dropper - I'll need to pay closer attention the next time I ride it.


It's the tires. Bigger tires and lower pressures are prone to that harmonic bounce if your pedal stroke isn't smooth enough. Try upshifting so you're pedaling at a lower cadence. It's easier to avoid the harmonic bounce this way.

Ride a fatbike sometime and it'll be very noticeable on smooth, firm surfaces (hardpack, pavement, gravel).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jeremy3220 said:


> View attachment 1223131


hope you've trimmed those housings down.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Very sweet machine. Ya done good!


----------



## jeproxko (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I am about to purchase a Crank888 DJ bike.

Deore Set
Rims: Fire Eye
Handle Bar: Fire Eye
Tire: Maxxis
Frame: Crank888 (small)

Is this okay for Enduro or All mountain? I guess?

http://valleybikes.net/wp-content/uploads/20150318_123652-1024x728.jpg


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jeproxko said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase a Crank888 DJ bike.
> 
> Deore Set
> Rims: Fire Eye
> ...


If Enduro meant - huge, steep lipped jumps & landings... sure ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

targnik said:


> If Enduro meant - huge, steep lipped jumps & landings... sure ^^
> 
> 'Born to ride!'


Yeah, that question was already answered in his thread.


----------



## jeproxko (Jan 15, 2019)

So it means OKAY. 

Thanks bud.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Harold said:


> hope you've trimmed those housings down.


Yeah, that was fresh out of the box. I didn't want to trim cables yet cause I put on a wider bar and shorter stem.


----------



## Skinny Fat Guy (May 8, 2018)

*Chromag Rootdown BA Build*

Been following this thread for a while and I'm finally excited to post up my finished build. Since I'm a mediocre mechanic at best, I had my LBS help out. Here she is:

Frame: Chromag Rootdown BA 2018 M/L

Fork: 2019 Fox Factory 36 Float FIT4 160mm travel 15x110 Boost

Wheels: Custom built DT Swiss 350 hubs (110mm front; 148mm rear with 36t star rachet), Black DT Swiss Competition spokes, DT Swiss EX511 rims 29" (30mm internal), Black brass nipples

Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 29x2.5WT 3c/Exo/MaxTerra (front); Maxxis Minion DHRII 29x2.4WT 3c/Exo/MaxTerra (rear); Cushcore inserts and set up tubeless

Handlebars: Chormag OSX 35 Black/Tight Green 800mm (may be cut down); Black Chromag spacers

Headset: Cane Creek 40 ZS 44mm/56mm

Drivetrain: SRAM GX Eagle 1x12; 32t chainring

Brakes: Guide RE with Centerline rotors 203mm front/180mm rear

Stem: Chromag BZA 35 (50mm)

Seatpost: 2019 Fox Transfer Dropper post 150mm travel; Wolf Tooth remote

Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster DT

Seatpost Clamp: Chromag NQR Black 35mm

Grips: Chromag Squarewave

Pedals: Chromag Scarab


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Pole Taival in size Large.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Got a new Dropper (warranty), removed the Maxxis Recons and fitted some 27.5x3.0 Nobby Nics


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

DAMN! you all have very nice hardtails! Just got my first one at a steal, Marin san quentin 1 for 400$ lol already ordered a dropper post, And am going to do a semi budget build up from here, Nothing crazy for decent as its got the 9MM QR rear but will be a good all rounder for single track riding/climbing! No real pictures yet except for the one i took when i brought it home! It's the grey with blue accents color, Plans include the dropper post i ordered from FSA, Some taller bars, Air fork and to just ride the hell out of it! Cheers all lol


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Skinny Fat Guy said:


> Been following this thread for a while and I'm finally excited to post up my finished build. Since I'm a mediocre mechanic at best, I had my LBS help out. Here she is:
> 
> Frame: Chromag Rootdown BA 2018 M/L
> 
> ...


Badass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samulione (Jan 11, 2018)

Pässilä Bicycles Rämäkkä Long
Yes, titanium.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Fat Guy (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Diamondback Sync'r. The only mods so far are a Pike, a fox transfer dropper, and an absolute black oval (not installed yet in this pic).









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

RSD Middlechild (large). Awesome company. The best customer service I have ever experienced, along with 509 Bikes. Oh, and the bikes rides nicely, too!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice middle child! I get mine next week. Can't wait.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

-2016 Specialized Fuse Frame Large
-Ohlins RXF36 160mm Fork 
-SRAM GX Shifter
-SRAM GX Derailleur
-SRAM 1230 chain
-SRAM XO Carbon Cranks
-Sunrace MZ90 11-50 Cassette
-Sram Code R Brakes
-Raceface Affect R 27.5x40mm rear wheel (Formula Hub)
-E*Thirteen TRS 29x30mm front wheel (Novatec Hub)
-Maxxis Minion DHR II 29x2.4 front
-Maxxis Rekon 27.5x2.8 rear (with cushcore)
-BrandX 150mm Dropper (30.9)
-Thompson Elite 40mm Stem
-SMAC 800mm handlebar (red)
-Shimano SLX trail pedals
**pics may have some older parts in them**

Its a pretty wild Fuse! Maybe a Fuse EVO?


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

Its a pretty wild Fuse! Maybe a Fuse EVO?[/QUOTE]

Very nice! I have a 2016 fuse also, it likes to get Wild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Bassballer150 said:


> Its a pretty wild Fuse! Maybe a Fuse EVO?


Very nice! I have a 2016 fuse also, it likes to get Wild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

What Fork are you running on it?


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

2016 specialized Fuse
Suntour Auron 150mm
Nukeproof Horizon bars 35mm rise 
Wolf tooth fat grips
eBay 35mm stem
Brakes: Sram Guide RS 200mm/180mm rotors
Cranks: Shimano SLX 
BB: Wheels manufacturing 
Pedals: Kona Wah Wah ii 
DT: Sram 10spd
Wheels: WTB Scrapper i45 on specialized stout hubs
Seat: PNW Bachelor 150, WTB Volt
Tires: Purgatory/ Ground Control 3.0









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Bassballer150 said:


> 2016 specialized Fuse
> Suntour Auron 150mm
> Nukeproof Horizon bars 35mm rise
> Wolf tooth fat grips
> ...


Awesome colors! Sweet rig!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Awesome colors! Sweet rig!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Bassballer150 said:


> 2016 specialized Fuse
> Suntour Auron 150mm
> Nukeproof Horizon bars 35mm rise
> Wolf tooth fat grips
> ...


That thing looks rad!


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

teethandnails said:


> That thing looks rad!


Most bikes are cool but your looks amazing. Ya done good! Really well done!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

for me personally not really diggin the baby blue fork,,but beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say,,that said,,one of the nicest Fuse's I've seen

and just noticed the purple flats and stem,,interesting color combos


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

some little upgrade ( wheels and tires...)


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

New frame - Karate Monkey with the old parts from my old full sus.









Forgive the cables - haven't had the chance to fix em yet.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I just build up my RSD Middle Child. It's my favorite hardtail I've ridden.


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

sixstringsteve said:


> I just build up my RSD Middle Child. It's my favorite hardtail I've ridden.
> 
> View attachment 1238797


Nice ! I like the geo on that frame.. no dropper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Dropper should arrive next week. My 31.6mm dropper from my chameleon wouldn't fit this 30.9mm seat tube. So I had to order another one.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Skinny Fat Guy said:


> Been following this thread for a while and I'm finally excited to post up my finished build. Since I'm a mediocre mechanic at best, I had my LBS help out. Here she is:
> 
> Frame: Chromag Rootdown BA 2018 M/L
> 
> ...


I am really liking this, been wanting a chromag for a while now and especially the rootdown but trying to hold off for at least six months or close to as I need to get rid of one bike before I add another.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I know from your video that your custom stickers don't quite match, but don't worry. I won't tell anyone. 

Sick bike though.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

If any of you guys have video clips of you riding your hardtail, I'd be happy to feature you on my YouTube channel, hardtail party. Submit clips to: hardtailparty.com/submit
. 
I've also been featuring readers' rides on ig @hardtailparty. Feel free to dm me some good shots of your rig (preferably on trail) and bike details if you'd like to be featured on Instagram.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

sixstringsteve said:


> If any of you guys have video clips of you riding your hardtail, I'd be happy to feature you on my YouTube channel, hardtail party. Submit clips to: hardtailparty.com/submit
> .
> I've also been featuring readers' rides on ig @hardtailparty. Feel free to dm me some good shots of your rig (preferably on trail) and bike details if you'd like to be featured on Instagram.


I've been enjoying your IG. It's nice seeing some hardtails out there. I'm going to try to get some clips together.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

👍👍👍


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My new hardtail!

Pipedream Moxie

Running 33x20

29x2.6 front

29x2.4 rear

Both on i35 rims

160mm (needs dropping to 150) pikes

Boost spacing front and back










Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautie! I've even seeing a lot of moxie pics lately. Looks great.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

First ride on my new RSD Middle Child.


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

sixstringsteve said:


> First ride on my new RSD Middle Child.


I subbed, and get notifications from youtube... been watching the channel since it started, awesome job


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

👍 Thanks for following.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Pinkbike did another article on aggressive hardtails if anyone hasn't seen it.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/5-more-hardtails-with-extreme-geometry.html


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Awaiting my custom built NS eccentric to arrive on the 28th..i cant stand the wait. I'm going from a 2016 stumpy FSR to a 150mm hardtail lol..cant wait to post pics


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well,,just got my Nukeproof 275 Race in and put together,,this is the only shot I have since it's pouring rain,,cant wait to actually ride it somewhere other that the hallway and kitchen


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

looks fast standing still!


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

*Pace RC529*








I built a new bike. Pace RC529 steel hardtail. Superstar gold UK made components to give it some bling.

There's a bit too much ice still to ride it properly without the spiked tyres, but it does feel amazing.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

N-K said:


> View attachment 1240275
> 
> I built a new bike. Pace RC529 steel hardtail. Superstar gold UK made components to give it some bling.
> 
> There's a bit too much ice still to ride it properly without the spiked tyres, but it does feel amazing.


Nice, 
just need to have the white in the wheels also gold


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

cmg said:


> Nice,
> just need to have the white in the wheels also gold


OMG, super great looking ride. Best I have seen in quite a long while. Ya done good there. Not many ways better to start the new season than with a smoking hot ride. Travel Safe!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

N-K said:


> View attachment 1240275
> 
> I built a new bike. Pace RC529 steel hardtail. Superstar gold UK made components to give it some bling.
> 
> There's a bit too much ice still to ride it properly without the spiked tyres, but it does feel amazing.


Welp, that's about it for this thread. Hard to follow that.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

defiantly get your teeth capped in gold also,,you'll be smiling the whole time you're riding that thing,,I think it would really pop


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think I'll pass with the gold teeth. If I ever smash my teeth into some rocks (again) I might reconsider.
I tried to find some stealth rims for this first, but Spank rims have been so great for me that I just had to go with them. I prefer nonmatching decals to bent rims.
More pics:
Pic1
Pic2
Pic3
Pic4
Pic5
Pic6


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow that Pace with gold looks amazing

pics are not loading and I would love to see some more


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Whoops. Fixed the URLs.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's my carbon Canfield Bros EPO... 29er hardtail. Deity cockpit, XT drivetrain, Magura brakes, Spank Oozy rims with i9 hubs on Maxxis DHF 2.5WT and Aggressor 2.3.

The biggest game changer to the bike I added a few weeks ago is the Vittoria Airliner tire insert in the rear wheel. The insert allowed me to drop my air pressure from 26psi down to 21 psi and not worry about dinging my rim or rolling the tire/burping based on my riding style. The lower pressure made the rear feel much more supple and the insert gave a lot of support. Highly recommend the Airliner for hardtails.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tranqui_Yanqui (Oct 3, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon 29x2.6*

Just switched up the wheels/tires from 27+ to 29x2.6 (DHR II and Forekaster). Still running the 27+ dropouts and 130mm fork. Loving it. Faster and almost as smooth.


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

NS Eccentric has been AWESOME. I run it with 29s and 27.5+ and also 29 gravel tires sometimes. This thing does everything well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Cujo year round!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Out today with temps in the low 40s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked it up tonight...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Awesome looking bike. Reminds my of my chrome BMX from back in the day.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Beautiful bike Mike!


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

Spring is coming...

It was time to let this beast out:


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

If you like, you can buy vintage decals in red for your fork to match the color of decal on the down tube. Either way, spectacular ride.


----------



## Trance_Rider (Sep 28, 2018)

*I picked up an All Mountain Hardtail Scott Scale*


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

On Banshee's Insta this morning!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

That IS HAWT!!!!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nukeproof Scout 290 sporting new rims (KORE 3.0's) & new rear tyre - Minion DHR II 2.4 3C Maxxterra TR Exo...

Ready for Wintery trails - coming soon o_0









'Born to ride!'


----------



## PhoS (May 12, 2009)

N-K said:


> View attachment 1240275
> 
> I built a new bike. Pace RC529 steel hardtail. Superstar gold UK made components to give it some bling.
> 
> There's a bit too much ice still to ride it properly without the spiked tyres, but it does feel amazing.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## California_Dave (May 30, 2013)

Just built up an RSD Middlechild and went for my first ride.









Build:
RSD Middlechild frame
Nextie 29" x 34mm internal rims with Bitex hubs
Maxxis DHF front Aggressor rear, 2.5"
Rockshox Pike fork, 29" x 150mm
Fox Transfer dropper

The whole build was a transfer of parts from my FS trail bike.

The impetuous for this build was that I preferred riding my XC hardtail for most of my day-to-day riding, because I like the simplicity and the efficient climbing. But I disliked the steep head tube, 32 mm fork, and lack of tire clearance when heading downhill. So I decided to try out an AM steel frame.









First impressions are that this frame has hit the mark. It climbs great (although it's certainly heavier than my XC bike), the frame is nice and stiff, and the geometry is great going downhills. Jumps and drops are no problem, and rocks seem to be fine too. On flatter trails, the slack head angle (64 deg. w/150mm fork) is taking some time to get used to. Unfortunately, we don't have many flat trail around here (all steep up or down), so this isn't much of a concern. I still have my XC hardtail in case I don't get used to this. But on steeper downs, with the fork a bit more compressed, the geometry is perfect.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a feeling you'll get used to it in a couple more rides and love it. Once you learn to steer with your feet, while keeping the bars straight, it'll feel like magic. Simon Lawton has some great videos on YouTube about proper cornering technique. Definitely a must-watch.

Congrats on the middle child, it's my favorite hardtail I've ever ridden.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got mine finished today, finally. First singletrack will be tomorrow.


0330191911 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Let us know how stiff the rear end feels with those square rear end. I always assumed they'd be stiff, but maybe I'm totally wrong.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hardtail party said:


> Let us know how stiff the rear end feels with those square rear end. I always assumed they'd be stiff, but maybe I'm totally wrong.


I mean, it's a rowdy hardtail frame, so it's kinda stiff. But it's also steel, so it also feels nice.

Tempering the frame stiffness with 29er wheels and 2.6" tires.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool Nate! Definitely interested in ride report. Have fun! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Pedalhead rear end is pretty stiff. I think a lot of it is the short chainstays. I also prefer 29x2.6 on this bike. I also have some Rimpact inserts on order.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jeremy3220 said:


> The Pedalhead rear end is pretty stiff. I think a lot of it is the short chainstays. I also prefer 29x2.6 on this bike. I also have some Rimpact inserts on order.


I put a huck norris insert in mine

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Stanton Switchback


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

My Ave Maldea All Mountain V2.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> My Ave Maldea All Mountain V2.5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> View attachment 1244532


holy slackness Batman....,..
here's my AMHT with a poobag


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Harold said:


> Got mine finished today, finally. First singletrack will be tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 0330191911 by Nate, on Flickr


I think Harold just broke the internet,,that thing is ,,,um I don't know,,,Perfect?


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Just picked it up tonight...
> 
> View attachment 1241866
> 
> ...


Honestly just drooled a bit


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

White7 said:


> that thing is ,,,um I don't know,,,Perfect?


yes, yes it is.


0404191206a by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## cbgoring (Sep 21, 2008)

Trojan366 said:


> Couldn't be happier with the new ride. i need to add a couple of volume reducers to the lyrik and play with tire pressure a bit but it is fantastic. I have a feeling the hightower might become my secondary bike.


So I'm thinking of building up a Rootdown BA 27+. Are you still loving it? I'm kind of in the same situation. My bike I ride now is a Rocky Mtn Instinct, but I've always wanted a Chromag and to make things not too redundant I figured I'd try out the plus wheels.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Changed from 27.5x3 to 29x2.35, the difference is amazing, it was a good choice, although l think the next tyres will be 2.5


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Last month I decided to hit Hiline on my rsd middle child. It did so well. I can't imagine another hardtail I'd rather have out there.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got done building up a 2019 Commencal Meta HT AM Frame. She rips! I am running a longer 160mm fork, so HT angle measures 64.74 degrees.

-Ohlins RXF36 160mm Fork
-SRAM Code R Brakes
-SRAM GX Eagle Shifter
-SRAM GX Eagle Derailleur
-Sunrace CSMZ90 12sp Cassette
-SRAM XO1 Cranks
-AbsoluteBlack 32t Oval Chainring
-Race Face Thread BB
-Cane Creek Slammed headset
-Synace 40mm Stem
-Ride Alpha 810mm riser bar
-DMR Death Grips 
-E*Thirteen TRS 29in front wheel
-Race Face Affect R 27.5+ rear wheel 
-Maxxis DHRII 29x2.4 WT Front tire
-Maxxis Rekon 27.5x2.8 rear tire with Cush Core
-Shimano SLX Trail Pedals
-Brand X Ascend Dropper Post 150mm
-Specialized Henge Race Seat
-Specialized Bottle Cage with SWAT tool


----------



## superbird (Sep 14, 2006)

I’ve been wanting to try this setup with 29er up front and 27.5+ in the back. How is the grip balance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

woot !!!!!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and today.....


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

cmg said:


> and today.....


Awesome view where is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bassballer150 said:


> Awesome view where is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finale Liguria, ltaly


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

cmg said:


> Finale Liguria, ltaly


Looks like an excellent backdrop for some shredding, but where's the poobag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

slipperyb said:


> Looks like an excellent backdrop for some shredding, but where's the poobag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would appear the dog walkers are considerate here


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got a ride in before the next Storm blows in!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

schuster.ryan said:


> Just switched up the wheels/tires from 27+ to 29x2.6 (DHR II and Forekaster). Still running the 27+ dropouts and 130mm fork. Loving it. Faster and almost as smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1241627


Nice bike! Hey I have been thinking about this change to 29/2.6 on my Salsa timberjack. Thats an investment though. What do you like about it? I don't have super technical trails but fair amount of rocks and roots. Thanks.


----------



## vicbog (Jul 16, 2018)

*Handles my 250lbs like a champ*

My 2019 Trek stache 7 has reached its final form

NOX kitsuma wheels enduro layup. CK hubs
magura mt7
mix of gx - xx1

Love this bike, handles anything


----------



## trippingreen (May 21, 2016)

madsweeney said:


> Stanton Switchback
> 
> View attachment 1244487


Is this at 286?
Great looking SS you got there


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

a friend bike


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Nukeproof Scout 290*

Built this up in March(ish) as an alternative to my Pivot 429 and I love it so far.

I have run it with both my spare set of 29er wheels (DT 1700s) and a set of Spanx 27+ wheels as well. Pike 130 up front SLX shifting (went for a little budget move there), Race Face Affect cranks, Shimano brakes I had lying around in my workshop, Diety bars and I swapped the Ergon grips to Wolftooth Fat Paws and love them. PNW dropper.

Bike climbs very well and descends as well as you can on a HT. I don't find the 65 degree HA limiting in tight singletrack, I find the 787s more limiting lol


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l like it


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

River19 said:


> Built this up in March(ish) as an alternative to my Pivot 429 and I love it so far.
> 
> I have run it with both my spare set of 29er wheels (DT 1700s) and a set of Spanx 27+ wheels as well. Pike 130 up front SLX shifting (went for a little budget move there), Race Face Affect cranks, Shimano brakes I had lying around in my workshop, Diety bars and I swapped the Ergon grips to Wolftooth Fat Paws and love them. PNW dropper.
> 
> Bike climbs very well and descends as well as you can on a HT. I don't find the 65 degree HA limiting in tight singletrack, I find the 787s more limiting lol


Cool bike. You don't need to apologize about having an SLX drivetrain, it's a good drivetrain.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Cool bike. You don't need to apologize about having an SLX drivetrain, it's a good drivetrain.


Fair point. I have XT/XTR on my Pivot but the SLX is more than fine. A little slower to shift but still a confident shifter and for <$100 for shifter and derailleur can't beat it. I had the wheelsets as the 1700s were the stock ones on the 429 which now has new I9s and the Spanx set is something I built up for giggles since I can run 27+ on either bike......so everything can swap back and forth if I wanted.

The Nuke is much more capable than even I thought it would be. PRetty damn comfy to ride as well.


----------



## jpo1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Yelli*

Yelli Screamy


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Haven't been on here in about three years...

My Swarf is gone.


Then I got a Production Privee Oka, size XL.



Which I modified questionably with a 3x crank (22, 32, 36), front derailleur and XT M730 thumbie.



Turns out extremely long bikes tend to not like tight trails. So I changed the frame to a Production Privee Shan, size L. Much better in about every way, except seated climbing maybe. 
I used an 18mm high crown race that PP produce for their 29er hardtail, so that people can fit a B+ fork, to not have to change the travel of my fork. It's a 120mm Fox 34 and the Shan is meant to run 140-160mm forks.



Since the initial setup I changed the drivetrain to a 1x8 setup. Which consists of a conventional 1x11 setup with the tallest three cogs thrown in the bin...because they weigh more than the eight cogs that are left and I hate big cassettes.
I've got no decent photo of that, though.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

2018 Specialized Fuse upgraded with spank vibrocore bars, Fox transfer dropper, and XT brakes and drive train. Perfect bike for Phoenix kitty litter. https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/revi...ntain-bike/specialized-fuse-comp-6fattie-2018


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Still cant get over how much i love this bike!










Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

That is a marvelous Moxie!


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

noose said:


> 2018 Specialized Fuse upgraded with spank vibrocore bars, Fox transfer dropper, and XT brakes and drive train. Perfect bike for Phoenix kitty litter. https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/revi...ntain-bike/specialized-fuse-comp-6fattie-2018


How do you like those bars? I've been looking st them for my fuse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Legbacon said:


> That is a marvelous Moxie!


Cheers man. Best bike ive ever owned.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Frame: 2017 Kona Honzo CR

Forks: 140mm RockShox Sektor RL fork

Brakes: Shimano MT-500 disc brakes, 180/160 rotors

Drivetrain: Shimano SLX 1x11

Shifter: Shimano SLX M7000

Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX M7000

Cassette: SunRace CSMS8, 11-Spd, 11-46T

Chainset: RaceFace Aeffect 170mm, 32T

Chain: KMC X11 EPT

Rims: WTB ST i29

Front Hub: KT 32H, 110x15mm "Boost"

Rear Hub: KT 32H, 148x12mm "Boost"

Tires: Front: 27.5 x 2.6 Magic Mary 
Rear: 27.5 x 2.4 Maxxis Minion DHR2 
Saddle: Ergon SMC4

Seatpost: PNW Rainier 150mm dropper IR

Stem: Vitus 50mm

Bars: Nukeproof Neutron 31.8mm, 25mm rise

Grips: Ergon GA2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bassballer150 said:


> How do you like those bars? I've been looking st them for my fuse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some vibrocore bars on my Pedalhead. I love them. My hands are so much more comfortable, even considering that these are more or less the same dimensions as what I have on my other bike, with the same grips. But feel is so much smoother.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Bassballer150 said:


> How do you like those bars? I've been looking st them for my fuse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great for an alloy hard tail as they do take some sting away. Carbon bars are a bit better but not as impact resistant.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

I like how spank has different rise options I like high rise bars will definitely give them a try , I just don’t trust carbon I crash a lot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ross1200 said:


> Still cant get over how much i love this bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig. Seems like a similar overall setup as I have with my Nukeproof......Pike up front etc. That setup probably rides really nice and more effective than people would think.

Love the color....bold....


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

WesleeC said:


> Frame: 2017 Kona Honzo CR
> 
> Forks: 140mm RockShox Sektor RL fork
> 
> ...


Honzo is a nice rig, yours looks great. Solid build. So far my SLX drivetrain is perfectly adequate on my HT build.....not as quick as XT/XTR but SLX is impressive for the price point.

I have the same PNW dropper and I'm impressed so far. We run PNW Loam levers on our FS bikes with the KS droppers and love the PNW products.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

River19 said:


> Honzo is a nice rig, yours looks great. Solid build. So far my SLX drivetrain is perfectly adequate on my HT build.....not as quick as XT/XTR but SLX is impressive for the price point.
> 
> I have the same PNW dropper and I'm impressed so far. We run PNW Loam levers on our FS bikes with the KS droppers and love the PNW products.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.


Ya I have been really impressed with the dropper as well. The Loam Lever will be my much anticipated Fathers Day gift!

The bike had been a blast so far and the SLX, like you said, is more than adequate.

The next things I will be looking for is a more forgiving handlebar and possibly a new fork in the near future.

Thanks for the kudos

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Just picked it up tonight...
> 
> View attachment 1241866
> 
> ...


I've been lusting over a Steel Honzo for some time now (I roll an aluminum one)...these pictures did NOT make that any better. :eekster:

Beautiful Bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BassistBiker said:


> I've been lusting over a Steel Honzo for some time now (I roll an aluminum one)...these pictures did NOT make that any better. :eekster:
> 
> Beautiful Bike! :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Much appreciated.

Looking at those pics, the frame looks like it's an extra small. It's actually a large, and a very big large at that. Strange.

Tomorrow I am going to attempt to apply my "tailored" Ride Wrap kit. I pray to the good Lord above that I don't eff it up.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

I don't think it looks small at all, look at the size of the seattube extension. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks man. Much appreciated.
> 
> Looking at those pics, the frame looks like it's an extra small. It's actually a large, and a very big large at that. Strange.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to attempt to apply my "tailored" Ride Wrap kit. I pray to the good Lord above that I don't eff it up.


Yeah, some of the angles look small, but then some angles look large, and yeah, Kona's large is LARGE. I've test ridden a few different years of Honzo's (steel, alum & carbon), and the size large frame definitely feels...spacious.

That ride wrap kit looks nice, good luck with it!


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Been enjoying riding the Nukeproof HT. It is a nice contrast to my Pivot full suspension rig. The Nuke is great at slow to medium chunky tech, rock rolls, etc. I found that the hardtail and aggressive front end allows me to just send it on techy **** pretty confidently. If I ride it aggressively it rewards me by being stable and predictable. I found that confident "send" approach is translating to when I ride the Pivot as well.

Fun bikes.......got a small group ride planned tomorrow with the Nuke as the 429 is 225 miles away right now.

$/smile ratio is pretty good


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

I always had a thing for long travel hardtails but was having a hard time sourcing one in my size. So I took a risk two months ago and went custom. Looked into what is the latest trend in bike geometry and made some assumptions based on my experience on other bikes.

She turned out great I think. A few rides in and I'm still nowhere near the bike's limit.

Some numbers

475mm reach
445mm chainstay length
63 HTA
78 STA
-50 BB drop
clearance to run 29x3.0 tires at the rear

I was hoping to replace my xc bike with this and was worried that it would be too much of a barge on flat and tight trails. It wasn't. Despite the slack head angle and 1280mm wheelbase it felt very maneuverable and balanced. Manuals and bunny hops were no problem at all too.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Lans said:


> View attachment 1253429
> 
> I always had a thing for long travel hardtails but was having a hard time sourcing one in my size. So I took a risk two months ago and went custom. Looked into what is the latest trend in bike geometry and made some assumptions based on my experience on other bikes.
> 
> ...


me likey


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great. How tall are you? I'd have a tough time sustaining a manual on a 445 chainstay, but I have tiny legs.


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

hardtail party said:


> Looks great. How tall are you? I'd have a tough time sustaining a manual on a 445 chainstay, but I have tiny legs.


I'm 6ft. I'm not very good at sustained manuals myself. But that is down to my skills and not the bike. It's easy enough to lift up to the balance point


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

btw love your channel. Watching your videos inspired me to pull the trigger on this bike.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

hardtail party said:


> Looks great. How tall are you? I'd have a tough time sustaining a manual on a 445 chainstay, but I have tiny legs.


First, love the channel as well, keep it up.

Second, my SCout 290 has 440mm stays in size Medium frame, I'm 5'11" ~200lbs, I find with the 440s, the Nuke is so damn easy to get the front end up and balancing is a matter of how long I have been on it vs. my full suspension rig. I have to be very careful pulling on the bars when I run 27+ wheels on this rig though as it come up realquick and it is easy to end up on my ass at the wrong time.....


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for watching guys!

It's probably due to my height (28" inseam), but I can tell a huge difference between 415 vs 430 vs 440+ chainstays for manuals and even bunnyhops. I can still hold a manual on 440, but it takes a ton more effort, and the sweet spot is smaller. I imagine if my legs were 2-4" longer it'd be no problem getting my hips/weight back far enough to manual 430+ well. It also depends on bb drop for me.


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Still diggin' my Eccentric D'jambo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennz87 (May 28, 2019)

Lans, wow that's a nice one! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mellymtb (Aug 1, 2014)

DB Sync'r Carbon
Been throwing this thing off tons of jumps and drops. Feels like a tank especially for a carbon frame. Always been impressed with diamondbacks carbon frames.


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Im1262 -

That thing is SWEET!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Great day out.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Sold my alloy stumpy to get this carbon sync'r.


----------



## apnk (Mar 25, 2018)

Took my Diamondback Release 3 apart and built a Chromag Stylus:


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

That stylus looks fun.


----------



## apnk (Mar 25, 2018)

hardtail party said:


> That stylus looks fun.


Sure is! I still need to do some proper single track tho


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

kennz87 said:


> Lans, wow that's a nice one! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliment









Haven't touched any of my other bikes since getting this one. Who knew a hardtail with modern geometry can be so capable. Naysayers with their comment about the head angle being too slack for anything but downhill should try one first before talking.

This is the most fun bike up and down I have ever owned. Just writing this is getting me stoked to go out and ride again 

On a related note, a friend at 166cm height wants to get a Chromag wide-angle. He's either a small or medium according to Chromag. I'm telling him he should get a medium but he needs more persuading. Guys out there of similar height, what sizes are you riding?


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*Commencal Meta HT*









The most entertaining bike I have ever owned!

Commencal META - HT @ Bragg Creek, AB


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I gave my '16 Chromag Surface a bit of a refresh this year. New parts include:

Race Face Atlas bars, 800 mm
Race Face Turbine cranks
Race Face BB30 bottom bracket
Race Face Turbine stem, 50 mm
Race Face ARC 30 rims laced to Hope Evo Pro 4 boost hubs (still at the shop getting built)
Maxxis High Roller II tires, 29 x 2.35

Other bits:
RS Pike RCT3, 140 mm
Hope headset
Shimano XT brakes
Sram GX rear derailleur, shifter, 11 speed cassette
KS Lev Si 150 mm dropper
Chromag Trailmaster saddle
Shimano XT trail pedals
Race Face N/W 30t front chainring

I still love this bike. I've been riding the hell out of it lately and I'm faster on it than my Hightower on a many rooted, gnarly trails. Such a fun, solid bike.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Lans said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> View attachment 1255331
> 
> ...


What bike is that? Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notbn (Aug 4, 2018)

My 2018 Stylus


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

FeedTheWolf said:


> What bike is that? Looks awesome.


It's a custom titanium frame. It rides awesome too


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Notbn said:


> View attachment 1255505
> 
> 
> My 2018 Stylus


Nice first post! And nice bike! Welcome!


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

2015 NS Eccentric

Now with 2 degree angle set and 29 inch fork! Still with 27.5 inch front wheel but will try mullet at some point. Head angle is around 65 degrees now, so no need to be afraid on the steeps any more..

For sitting climbing the chainstay could be longer and seattube steeper. But then again it is a really playful bike to be ridden standing to get the best out of it!















Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

65* and slacker on a hardtail feels so right.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Still love the honzo but the carbon sync'r is super fun too.


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Lans if I may ask, where did you have the bike made? Thanks


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Lans said:


> View attachment 1253429
> 
> I always had a thing for long travel hardtails but was having a hard time sourcing one in my size. So I took a risk two months ago and went custom. Looked into what is the latest trend in bike geometry and made some assumptions based on my experience on other bikes.
> 
> ...


Lans if I may ask, where did you have the bike made? Thanks


----------



## forealz (Dec 12, 2016)

Lans said:


> It's a custom titanium frame. It rides awesome too


Where did you have the frame made?


----------



## minverio (Jul 4, 2019)

*Stache mixed wheel size*
















Trek Stache 5 with Pike Charger 2 RC 29+ 120mm (still need to cut the forks steerer).

Currently running mixed wheel sizes out of curiosity.
Front: Vittoria Barzo 29x2.6" on stock i46 (Duroc 50) rim so far; tire still round and no cornering issues (measures 63mm at at shoulder knobs and 67mm at the side wall while being rated as ETRTO 65-622)
Rear: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5x3" on i40 rim

I really like this setup over the stock 29x3" f/r. More precision when steering and faster to accelerate. Head angle became slacker and I did notice climbing performance decreasing. Where I ride its mostly flat and when it gets steep occassionaly the bike is still rideable but requires me to get into a more forward position. I trade in climbing perf. over faster accelaration and more trail feedback. For my riding the stock config just made the trails I ride appear too muted and boring.
27+ in the rear saves my spline and the Barzo up front is also quite comfortable given that is has considerably less height and volume.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

minverio said:


> View attachment 1265399
> 
> View attachment 1265401
> 
> ...


You should also post this up in the "97.5 All Mountain" thread, people there might like to see it...

Here's mine, Norco Torrent with a 29x3.0/27.5x3.0 combo. Bike just rips, I don't have any trouble climbing with it either.


----------



## mnt_goat (Aug 24, 2018)

2018 Chameleon Al Large

DVO Diamond BOOST fork @140mm
Cane Creek 110 headset
We Are One Agent 29” carbon rims w/Hope hubs
2.5” Minion DHF/2.4” DHR II
Fox Transfer 125mm dropper
Wolftooth ReMote LA
SQlabs 611 Ergowave saddle
Hope seat post clamp

11 speed drivetrain:
XTR derailleur
XTR shifter
X01 cassette
XX1 chain
Hope BB
Hope 170mm cranks
Hope 30T chainring
Deity TMAC pedals

Controls:
Rental Apex 50mm stem
Nukeproof Horizon 780mm carbon bar w/25mm rise
Hope Head Doctor/Spacer Doctor/bar ends
ODI Rogue grips

Brakes:
Hope E4 Tech 3
Hope floating rotor 180mm F/R


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Figured I would contribute. Vitus Sentier VRS


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

My Ibis DV9 (Wife's AIR9 Alum 29er is on it's way!)


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Lans said:


> It's a custom titanium frame. It rides awesome too
> View attachment 1255581


what are the specs on this? i think i like the st and ht angles. i'm not trying to rip on you because it is a beautiful bike, just curious. why didn't you go for sliders? they're not just for ss.


----------



## monquayGC (Aug 25, 2019)

2005 Norco Torrent. 
Bought recently as a new/ unused frame and built up. Such a fun bike to ride, even more fun when you stick the nose down a hill or drop-off. The long travel fork soaks up everything... not a lot of fun going back uphill though.


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

fishwrinkle said:


> what are the specs on this? i think i like the st and ht angles. i'm not trying to rip on you because it is a beautiful bike, just curious. why didn't you go for sliders? they're not just for ss.


I've posted the specs before
78STA
63HTA
445CS
475Reach
-50 bb drop
160mm fork

Don't need the complexity and additional weight of sliders


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

Bike is still awesome. It's so awesome I decided to go ahead and give it a burlier twin








200-215 rear travel high pivot enduro bike. I'll make a post once the frame is done and the bike is built up. In the mean time I'll continue enjoying my awesome hardtail.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Aug 30, 2019)

2019 Commencal Meta HT AM (XL Frame)

2018 Fox 36 Performance
Full GX Eagle Drivetrain except XX1 Chain
Full Deity Components Kit
Spank Spike 29" Vibrocore wheels
WTB Vigilante 2.5
WTB Judge 2.4
SRAM Code R Brakes (200/180)
SDG Tellis 150mm Dropper


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

2014 Stache AM SoftTail shown with 15mm Slacker Puck to complement the 120mm Manitou Minute Pro. Currently sporting a 140mm Fox 34 Factory from the same era.


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

Fresh off the mechanic's stand


----------



## Manolis (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

Ritchey Timberwolf. Fresh off the mechanic’s stand


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Manolis said:


>


Wie gross ist die Gabel?
sieht mega gross aus, schoenes Velo


----------



## Manolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air mit 170mm. Klingt groß, fährt sich aber super haha.


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

2017 Ritchey Timberwolf (s)
Enve M70 wheels
Lefty Supermax 2.0 fork
1x11 XT drivetrain
Absolute Black Oval Chainring
2.5 Minion DHR (front) & 2.3 Aggressors(rear)
work in progress...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Boss H0g said:


> 2017 Ritchey Timberwolf (s)
> Enve M70 wheels
> Lefty Supermax 2.0 fork
> 1x11 XT drivetrain
> ...


How long is that fork? It looks like the BB is level with the hubs.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not even October yet... but the last 3 to post a picture are ready for the Halloween ride!

Cool rides!


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> How long is that fork? It looks like the BB is level with the hubs.


Fork is 160mm long. But I have a travel limiter from Cannondale inbound. Going to to down to 140mm.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Boss H0g said:


> Fork is 160mm long. But I have a travel limiter from Cannondale inbound. Going to to down to 140mm.


Oh, good, the headtube is much more likely to stay attached to the frame then.


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

dbhammercycle said:


> It's not even October yet... but the last 3 to post a picture are ready for the Halloween ride!
> 
> Cool rides!


Two of them are mine-my posts aren't showing up on my phone, so I unintentionally duplicated them. In any event, you can see the progression from week-to-week with new tires, deleted rim stickers, etc.


----------



## JayChadney (Nov 4, 2018)

*2011 Cotic BFe and a question.....*

I just finished bingeing this entire thread. Took me about 2 weeks.
I bought the Cotic 2 weeks ago (thus the binge) for $400. It was built up with all the parts that are now on the green bike. I upgraded darn near everything to new and better. I kept the SLX crankarms, bb, stem, and 
Project Sixpack bars. 








Chris King headset
Rockshox Sektor DPC 150mm (new)
XTR brakes (180mm) and shifter (new)
XT wheelset (used)
Kendra Nevegal X Pro 26" (new)
Saint pedals (my parts bin)
Sunrace 11-40 10 speed (new)
32 tooth narrow wide chainring (new)
Magura Vyron 150mm dropper post (used)

I have only done 2 commuting rides so far.

My question is on the green bike. I bought it for $50 at the co-op. No branding on it due to the paint job. It is too big for me. I knew that, I just needed a frame for all the stuff removed from the Cotic. I am trying to sell it. Does anyone have any ideas as to the brand/model? Or is it just a cheapo, department store aluminum frame?

































Thanks.


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

2019 Ibis DV9 / 2018 Orbea Loki / 2019 Niner Air 9


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

Baseballer. I have been trying to find reviews on the mmmbop. Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

nordest bardino special edition


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Really Nice ride.... whats the bottom bracket height on the Nordest? I’ve had my eye on a ti


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

jujuyak said:


> Baseballer. I have been trying to find reviews on the mmmbop. Interested in your thoughts.


It's been great so far , I just added cushcore can't wait to test it out on that... only thing I don't like is that I've experienced peddle strikes but I think it's more down to the long cranks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

movingmountain said:


> Really Nice ride.... whats the bottom bracket height on the Nordest? I've had my eye on a ti


very low, mine with 2.8 tires is only 32 cm from the ground


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Perfect. Thanks. You running short cranks 165 or 170,s


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

movingmountain said:


> Perfect. Thanks. You running short cranks 165 or 170,s


not yet, but I'm looking for a 170

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Austin-nc (Apr 18, 2018)

I just got my Kona Explosif rebuilt after powdercoating.
added a 1.5 degree headset to bring HA to 66 degrees which seems perfect. Bike is perfect to compliment an enduro type rig here in NC, handles the flowy XC trails and is capable enough for the lighter trails in pisgah.


----------



## 05stroker (Aug 15, 2017)

Turned my Big Honzo into a more all mountain setup. Swapped out the 130mm Recon for a 150mm Yari and added a works -1.5 degree headset. Then swapped out the 2.8 WTB Ranger tires for a 2.8 Minion DHF and DHR II. Then upgraded to the Shimano BR-MT520 4 piston brakes with RT-64 rotors. Looking forward to getting it pointed down the steep stuff here in the PNW. Hoping to save the wear and tear on the full suspension bikes bearings in the mud.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ragley Piglet*

Running a 150mm fork and room for 2.8's. Definitely ready to party.


----------



## 05stroker (Aug 15, 2017)

Banshee Paradox V3









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffLenosky (Feb 21, 2013)

*My favorite bike ever *

here's my new Reeb ReDikyelous. It's an evolution of the Dikyelous that I designed to be my ultimate all around bike. 65 degree head angle. 75 degree seat angle 16.1 chainstays (those are as short as my old 26 inch trials bikes had) low stand over, long top tube and 50mm drop BB. What do you think?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^Merry Xmas Jeff. Yeah, nice n long front center with short n sweet stays. Thumbs up!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

JeffLenosky said:


> here's my new Reeb ReDikyelous. It's an evolution of the Dikyelous that I designed to be my ultimate all around bike. 65 degree head angle. 75 degree seat angle 16.1 chainstays (those are as short as my old 26 inch trials bikes had) low stand over, long top tube and 50mm drop BB. What do you think?


^ looks pretty dialed! I'd love to ride one of these. I just have too many steel hardtails right now, can't justify another one.

(BTW I didn't know you were on MTBR, pretty cool. Love all the videos over the years!)


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

JeffLenosky said:


> here's my new Reeb ReDikyelous. It's an evolution of the Dikyelous that I designed to be my ultimate all around bike. 65 degree head angle. 75 degree seat angle 16.1 chainstays (those are as short as my old 26 inch trials bikes had) low stand over, long top tube and 50mm drop BB. What do you think?


I like it.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeff - can you show us how the bottom bracket area is put together? Assuming the chainstays are flat plates for a few inches...


----------



## Notbn (Aug 4, 2018)

JeffLenosky said:


> here's my new Reeb ReDikyelous. It's an evolution of the Dikyelous that I designed to be my ultimate all around bike. 65 degree head angle. 75 degree seat angle 16.1 chainstays (those are as short as my old 26 inch trials bikes had) low stand over, long top tube and 50mm drop BB. What do you think?


Love the bike and your videos Jeff, keep it up!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

92gli said:


> Jeff - can you show us how the bottom bracket area is put together? Assuming the chainstays are flat plates for a few inches...


This seems like a better question for the people that work full time in house for the company and have access to bare frames, not the brand ambassador.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Lans said:


> View attachment 1253429
> 
> I always had a thing for long travel hardtails but was having a hard time sourcing one in my size. So I took a risk two months ago and went custom. Looked into what is the latest trend in bike geometry and made some assumptions based on my experience on other bikes.
> 
> ...


Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## jhatfie (May 28, 2012)

I never thought I'd be loving my Whyte 905 so much. It has totally changed my opinion of hardtails. Threw on some Ibis 742 logo carbon hoops and it is even better. 28.6lbs with pedals which is not too bad. Figure between it and my Orbea Rallon, I am set!


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> This seems like a better question for the people that work full time in house for the company and have access to bare frames, not the brand ambassador.


Sure, but the guy has the bike and a camera and appears to have the ability to upload photos to MTBR.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

92gli said:


> Jeff - can you show us how the bottom bracket area is put together? Assuming the chainstays are flat plates for a few inches...


Maybe you can catch a glimpse in this video. I posted the breakdown video showing what it took to climb this in another thread, I watched it about 5-6 times straight, I would love to ride up and down that chunk with those skills, or without, I just wanna ride it! I didn't realize there was an edit! 






Beautiful bike Jeff, I want one!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

OldHouseMan said:


> Sure, but the guy has the bike and a camera and appears to have the ability to upload photos to MTBR.


Yup, and he also might never return to this thread to answer questions.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

NS Eccentric Alum Evo 29. Fox Rythmn 36, set at 160mm. NX Eagle 12spd, 170 cranks. XT brakes. 27.5+ 2.8s for now. Waiting on my Chinese Carbon 29er hoops. Weight with pedals and tubes is 29.5lbs. Love it shoulda got the CRMO VERSION. but happy overall....!!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Yup, and he also might never return to this thread to answer questions.


From a different website somewhere, it's a CNC piece and it is thinned out. I think the exact ref was someone was asking if the stays were 'flattened tubes' but it's a joined CNC piece.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Carl Mega said:


> From a different website somewhere, it's a CNC piece and it is thinned out. I think the exact ref was someone was asking if the stays were 'flattened tubes' but it's a joined CNC piece.


"Forged Yoke" would be the more common term if that's what it is? I'd still contact the manufacturer for a clear and timely answer, which he probably could have had by now. just sayin.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "Forged Yoke" would be the more common term if that's what it is?


Could be...Here's the quote from Jeff L "The chain stay actually has a machined yoke that allows us to tuck in the tire so tight as opposed to a crimped chain stay"

Found on HardTail party's bike demo on youtuby:


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

*Big Wheel British Steel*

2017 Ragley Bigwig
Brooks B17
Chester Pedals
Spank VibroCore 800 Bars
Shimano J04C Metallic Pads
Wolf Tooth 49 Rear Sprocket Kit
Rotors - 203 mm Front & 180 Rear
WTB Vigilante 2.6 Front / Trail Boss 2.25 Rear

Super fast downhill, but could use a bit shorter chain-stays to get the back wheel around obstacles. Really stable high speed, and tons of mud clearance.


----------



## freetors1 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm planning on ordering a 2020 Moxie frame when they go on presale. I'm excited to have an aggressive hardtail backup bike to pair with my canyon strive. I just need to decide between the pink or the blue. They both look great!


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

freetors1 said:


> I'm planning on ordering a 2020 Moxie frame when they go on presale. I'm excited to have an aggressive hardtail backup bike to pair with my canyon strive. I just need to decide between the pink or the blue. They both look great!


Pink FTW! Did they change anything with the frame this year? Any chance they dropped the connection height of the seat stays?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freetors1 (Sep 19, 2019)

slipperyb said:


> Pink FTW! Did they change anything with the frame this year? Any chance they dropped the connection height of the seat stays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I'm aware the only differences are slightly better rear tire clearance at the chainstays, by reducing max chainring size to 34 iirc, and also a revised top tube to match the new Full Moxie.


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

2019 Pole Taival


----------



## Tommaso_V24 (Dec 12, 2019)

*Primary 2020 Quiver (First Post)*

Custom 2020 Nuke Proof Scout 275: 
- 2020 XL frame in Overcast Blue
- 2019 SR Suntour Durolux Fork set to 150mm
- 2018 ibis 738 wheel-set
- 27.5x2.8" tires (Magic Mary front, Nobby Nick rear)
-Shimano 9 speed drive-train, stem, brakes, bars, and chain-ring from a 2017 Raleigh Tokul 2
- SR Suntour Zeron Crank-set (104bcd version)
- Shimano SLX 180mm rotors
- heavily used Raceface chester pedals from 2017
- Duster saddle in Green/Blue
- DMR Death Grips in Miami Colors
- and a beautiful Nuke Proof Horizon seat-post in purple.

























Really love this bike, but I haven't been able to fully test it yet due to the current riding conditions of where I live. So I've been using this;

















It's a 1990's Trek 820 Mountain Track with 27.5" tires, a 120mm fork, and a disk brake conversion.

It uses a mix of stock parts, Raleigh Tokul 2 parts, and a headset from a Mongoose Dolomite. The disk conversion was done using the Chaser-Tech 145mm(?) adapter.

There are still a few issues that I need to work out, but it's nearly perfect as a winter beater bike!

*Note: My phone camera is not the greatest, so please pardon the grainy photos.


----------



## Notbn (Aug 4, 2018)

That scout is begging for a dropper :eekster:


----------



## Tommaso_V24 (Dec 12, 2019)

I was tempted to get one, but it would have made the bike's price go outside of the planned budget. A dropper is def a future upgrade though, right along with a 10-50T 9 speed cassette, and an oval chain ring. XD


----------



## ompanda (Jan 29, 2019)

*Steel Hardtail from Marino Bike - Peru*

My custom Reynolds 725 steel hardtail from Marino Bike in Peru


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

ompanda said:


> My custom Reynolds 725 steel hardtail from Marino Bike in Peru
> 
> View attachment 1312579
> 
> ...


That looks very nice! I am waiting for my frame at the moment from Marino. How long did it take to get for you?


----------



## ompanda (Jan 29, 2019)

All in all around 1 - 1,5 months, thats from start of production (after design consultation is finished) and arrival from Peru to South Korea.


----------



## cokratex (Jul 28, 2012)

ompanda said:


> All in all around 1 - 1,5 months, thats from start of production (after design consultation is finished) and arrival from Peru to South Korea.


Ok, that was quick! I have been waiting for over three months already..


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2017 Nukeproof Scout 290, custom built frame...














Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoR (Oct 27, 2012)

*Cotic BFe275*

2016 Cotic BFe275, with 26" wheels and Marzocchi 55R 170 mm fork. Rides like a dream!


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

LeoR - I love 26+


----------



## itskohler (Oct 18, 2012)

Got this puppy all dialed in the other day. Added a PNW 200mm dropper, swapped to 175mm GX cranks (GF needs new cranks on her Dartmoor, stockers are the right size for her, swapped mine to hers and upgraded :thumbsup, and add 800mm Salsa Rustler bars.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ pic won't load for me


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Got this puppy all dialed in the other day. Added a PNW 200mm dropper, swapped to 175mm GX cranks (GF needs new cranks on her Dartmoor, stockers are the right size for her, swapped mine to hers and upgraded ), and add 800mm Salsa Rustler bars.


 Nice


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Made some upgrades/updates to my 2016 Chromag Surface. Dirty bike pic:

M/L Surface frame
150mm Marzocchi Z1 Coil fork
GX 11 speed drivetrain
Race Face Atlas bar
Race Face Turbine stem
Race Face Next cranks
Race Face Arc 30/Hope Evo wheels
Fox Transfer 170 mm dropper
Maxxis High Roller II tires, 29 x 2.35
Chromag Trailmaster saddle
Shimano XT brakes


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't wait for the first person to post this thing in the wild... looks amazing.

https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFeMAX


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

mnigro said:


> Can't wait for the first person to post this thing in the wild... looks amazing.
> 
> https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFeMAX


I agree. Hardtail Party should have a review soon? Steve does a nice job regarding hardtails. Here is the unboxing.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

gerryl said:


> I agree. Hardtail Party should have a review soon? Steve does a nice job regarding hardtails. Here is the unboxing.


Yeah, I was waiting for the Solaris Max to come back in stock but with the new Bfe Max it's a difficult decision. Good problem to have I guess.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

nordest bardino mullet edition
2.4 front - 2.6 rear


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

man l love those Bardino frames


----------



## istishu (May 24, 2020)

M.1 X01 Viathon

So happy with this bike  First Carbon bike I have ever owned.


----------



## Winguba (Dec 29, 2012)

This is mine 
Ns eccentric Alu Evo 2019
Marzocchi 350 cr 140mm
Ztr flow ex 27'5
Race face aeffect 170mm
Slx 1x 11v
One Up 150mm









Enviado desde mi motorola one zoom mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DanKhaw (Jun 1, 2020)

*My Mountain Bike Pencil Artwork*

Hi,

This is my first post and I have not been outside for the past two months. To bring some positivity, hope you like this artwork:






Enjoy.


----------



## PotOdds (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbsup:

I ordered the same one. Being delivered today. My first brand new mountain bike. Have always bought used to get more value. This deal was too good to pass up.

Have had a used 2006 and 2008 Stumpjumper in the past. Will see how it compares. I'm sure it will be night and day. Mountain bike tech has changed so much.




istishu said:


> M.1 X01 Viathon
> 
> So happy with this bike  First Carbon bike I have ever owned.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Really nice work. Nice to see someone using graphite instead of digital photo shopped stuff to look hand drawn


----------



## LeQu (Apr 28, 2020)

*Here is my AM machine, a custom 2012 Ragley Bluepig it's a monster*









Since that picture, I cracked the rear rim and have just built a new wheel


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

we went on a field trip, Nuremberg Germany


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Joe Handlebar said:


> My first deviation ever from an XC oriented bike (well....maybe with the exception of my first MTB in 1987 :lol: ) This budget build is a 2020 Octane Prone 29" SLX shifter/RD, XT 11-46 cassette and a RF Aeffect crank/M8000 bottom bracket. Shock is a 130mm X-Fusion Trace. Wheels are WTB i25 rims on Novatec hubs, tires are Michelin Force AM's. Dropper and grips are PNW (150mm Ranier w/a OneUp remote). The horrid blue bars have been switched to a pair of Jerome Clementz Blackbox bars which I got for a song. I've only gotten about a week's riding in on it and it's a blast!!!


Are we supposed to imagine this machine or are you going to draw it for us?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Are we supposed to imagine this machine or are you going to draw it for us?


I am having issues uploading the image apparently, not sure if it's the file, or the fact I'm posting from a Chromebook, or what. The first image link was "busted" the second and third just never showed up. But, if you send me a SASE w/$10, I'll draw it for you no problem.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I finally built my Honzo. First ride was a blast. I'm going to own this one for a long time!

Build kit
- XL Honzo ST frame
- Cane Creek -1 Angleset
- MRP Ribbon Air 140mm fork, 46 offset
- OneUp carbon handlebars
- OneUp 210mm dropper with Wolf Tooth lever
- ODI rogue grips
- Deity Copperhead stem and seat collar
- SLX cranks 175mm
- Box One Prime 9 drivetrain with 11-46t cassette
- Magura MT5 4 piston brakes
- Wheels: Spank rims with Hadley rear hub
- Maxxis Forekaster 2.6 front/Recon 2.4 rear
- OneUp flat pedals... for now. 
- Chromag Trailmaster LTD saddle


----------



## adamweld (Apr 28, 2020)

I guess it's time to throw my Nukeproof Scout 290 in the ring.

Tips the scale at 29.5 lb at the moment, with 10lb being in wheels/tires. Rims are probably overkill but I found them locally for a good deal and I'm hoping they'll stand up to some constant abuse.


2020 Nukeproof Scout 290 M
Rockshox Revelation RC 140mm
SLX M7100 2 piston brakes
XT 203mm / 180mm rotors
XX1 11spd shifter
XG-1195 casette
GX 11 RD
X01 170mm crankset w/ 30t X-Sync II chainring
Spank Oozy Trail 395+ w/ Halo supadrive hubs
Maxxis DHF 2.5 F/R
Brand-X 800mm carbon bars
Nukeproof Horizon Stem 35mm
OneUp 170mm dropper
WTB Rocket saddle

Let me know what you think! This is my first build. The goal was a 'budget' all around ripper keeping everything under $1500, but I'd love some feedback on the component selection.


----------



## GavinFromLA (Jun 4, 2020)

Pics of my Chameleon XL 29er. Taking it to Downieville in a couple of weeks...

SC 27 reserves with Chris King Hubs and CX-Ray spokes.
Code RSC brakes with Swissstop 180mm disks
SC Carbon Flat bar with Syntace 50mm stem
Maxxis DHF on the front with Agressor 2.3 DD on the back.
SRAM XX1 drive train
Look Speciale 12 pedals
Fox Step cast 34 fork
WTB silverado carbon saddle.


----------



## sabo75 (Jul 15, 2020)

*1x8 set up*

hello
i set up my mtb as a 1x8 but now the chain jumps on the rear cassette
whats the deal
help


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

*Tomohawk*

So the jakced Stylus turned into a custom Chromag Tomohawk... so fun. The numbers seems a little crazy but it honestly felt natural on ride 1.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

sabo75 said:


> hello
> i set up my mtb as a 1x8 but now the chain jumps on the rear cassette
> whats the deal
> help


This is the all-mountain hardtail thread, bro. 
We don't know anything your chain.

Maybe go ask over on the drivetrain forum.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Oharalovich said:


> Hi, I recently outgrew my Kona Kikapu deluxe (2004) and I'm trying to either sell it for parts or sell the whole thing. It's missing some parts, but would be fun as a fixup project. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested!


Pics are upside down mate, and it aint a HT.....
and this isnt the 4sale thread......


----------



## mtbfoo (Aug 26, 2019)

sabo75 said:


> hello
> i set up my mtb as a 1x8 but now the chain jumps on the rear cassette
> whats the deal
> help


You probably don't have a rear derailleur with a clutch and it cannot hold enough tension in the chain.


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

*hmmmm...*



sabo75 said:


> hello
> i set up my mtb as a 1x8 but now the chain jumps on the rear cassette
> whats the deal
> help


I don't see a photo of your hardtail...


----------



## GavinFromLA (Jun 4, 2020)

Chameleon in Downieville...


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

Current Iteration RSD Middlechild. Recently scaled back from 160mm to 140mm for snappier steering. 27.5x3.0R w/ 29x2.6F.


----------



## chileconqueso (Apr 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chileconqueso (Apr 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chileconqueso (Apr 23, 2015)

Nimble 9! 150 mrp coil and chubby rubber. This is a smooth hardtail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

areeves08 said:


> Current Iteration RSD Middlechild. Recently scaled back from 160mm to 140mm for snappier steering. 27.5x3.0R w/ 29x2.6F.


I was thinking about going 27.5 plus in the back to get a little more small bump compliance. I didn't want to do it because it might look weird. Apparently you like it? yes

I'm on a Ragley BigWig. It will fit a plus in the back.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

itsnotbroken said:


> I was thinking about going 27.5 plus in the back to get a little more small bump compliance. I didn't want to do it because it might look weird. Apparently you like it? yes
> 
> I'm on a Ragley BigWig. It will fit a plus in the back.


I don't think it looks weird at all, and if you're not paying attention, you really don't even notice it's a mullet bike. I too wanted the extra compliance and so far so good. I'm still experimenting with pressures and have debated throwing an insert in the rear as well.


----------



## mtbfoo (Aug 26, 2019)

*My Nishiki Colorado Comp*









My humble Nishiki Colorado Comp 27.5+


----------



## mattmatt (Jul 27, 2020)

*sworks epic ht (2018) + xx1 axs + g2 ultimate + sid ultimate sl + roval control sl*

hello everyone.

finally managed to set up my ht. took me about 3 weeks of endless nights and days sourcing for the parts.

it all started when i got an offer to buy a 2018 swork epic ht (size small) at a great discount. rushed to the store, paid for it without even looking at the frame.

next - hunt for the parts from about 10 different shops - blame it on covid19. stocks running low everywhere. some parts were not available and since I didn't want to wait, had to settle for next available part.

after looking at the completed bike... i am happy.

feel free to share your thoughts guys and gals














































Frame : SWORKS Epic HT 2018 (small)
Brakeset : G2 Ultimate + Centerline X Rotor (160 F&R)
Groupset : XX1 AXS 12 Speed 170mm 34T / 10-50T
BB : Ceramic Speed Coated
Stem : 3T ARX LTD +- 6 Deg (90mm)
Flatbar : Truvativ Descendant Carbon 750mm
Pedal : XTR
Saddle : Phenom Carbon 143mm
Seatpost : Sworks Carbon 27.2
Rims : Roval Control SL
Tires : Continental Race King 29x2

Height : 1.70 m
Weight : 70 kg


----------



## Dger51 (Apr 17, 2020)

*Sweet bike*

That is one sweet looking bike. I built up an Sworks steel frame 26er back in the 90s when I got a great buy on the frame.
Enjoy that ride!


----------



## mattmatt (Jul 27, 2020)

thank you.

so far, the bike is performing as expected. stiff, agile and responsive


----------



## sammymann (Aug 14, 2020)

*My Hard Tail Hard Front Forks All Hard*

I've got this 92 Alpinestars Al Mega XT T26 ... All stock no alterations. Not a shock to be found. I don't chance it on the off road anymore. It is a very comfortable street bike only now. I didn't crack it's titanium frame when I got it. I'm not going to crack it now.


----------



## thisnameisvalid (Nov 18, 2018)

*Dartmoor Primal 2020*

My new build is finally (mostly) finished so time to add it 

Frame: 2020 Dartmoor Primal 27.5
Fork: Rockshox Pike RC 160mm
Brakes: 203/180 Shiamano SLX M7100
Cranks: Deore M6100 (only just installed these)
Rear Derailleur: Deore M5120 10 Speed
Pedals: M520 SPD
Stem: 35mm Nukeproof Neutron
Handlebar: 35mm Kore OCD
Seatpost: Currently brandx 150mm but im waiting for my 170mm XL which got delayed
Saddle: Charge spoon snow camo
Bottom Bracket: XT
Cassette: HG500 11-42 (will probably go 11-46 next time)
Headset: ritchey comp
Grips: DMR deathgrip snow camo
Tires: Minion DHF / DHR II 2.3" Maxx terra
Wheels: DT M1900
Weight: about 13kg

This was very much a best value for money build, all good stuff but nothing excessive. I decided to stay 10 speed as it performs fine and is cheap to replace (I have a habit of destroying drivetrains )


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got my Marino put together. Initial ride was great until I realized not all the frame saver had dried/dripped out and contaminated my rear brakes, that's been fixed now (has nothing to do with Marino, I applied the frame saver, either I added to much or didn't wait long enough)

All values in the bikecad drawing are shown at sag.

Most of the build parts came off my old Stanton Switchback Mark1. Only thing not complete is I'm waiting to install bashguard, I prefer one since bb height is fairly low and I ride in pretty rocky areas

Frame: Custom Marino 27.5 Reynolds 725
Wheels: I9 Enduro 27.5
Tires: Ethirteen A/T 2.4: Race Enduro Rear, Mopo TRS front, Cush core pro front and back
Fork: 2017 Fox 36, upgraded with 2019 Grip2 Dampner, Vorsprung Smashpot
Headset: Chris King
Bottom Bracket: Hope BSA 30
Seatpost: Bikeyoke Divine 31.6 185mm
Seat: Chromag Trailmaster
Brakes: Levers: Avid XO Trail RSC (basically Guide RSC) Caliper: Front CODE RSC, Rear Guide Ulitmate, Rotors: DP Brake 2-pc cryorotors, 203 front 180 rear, pads: dp dh-pro, rear lever and caliper use goodridge ss line
Stem: Thomson 40mm 31.8
Handlebar: Spank Vibrocore 31.8, 760 wide 25mm rise
Grips: Chromag
Drivetrain: SRAM XX1 shifter and derailleur. Ethirteen 9-46 cassette, derailleur modified with bikeyoke wheel, garbaruk cage and wheels, YBN chain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

this bike has taken many forms but this by far its most capable,








Niner Ros 9 
DVO Diamond 150mm 
Box Two 11-46 drivetrain
Hayes Ace Brakes
Magura rotors 203, 180
WTB Sraper i40 rims w/cushcore rear
Maxxis DHF 2.8 front, Highroller II 2.8 rear 
Ergon GE1 evo grips and SM Enduro Comp saddle, oilslick colorway
BrandX Ascend 150mm dropper 
Raceface Atlas 785mm bars, Chester 50mm stem, Evolve crank w/bash
Crankbros Mallet Enduro E LS pedals

no shimano or sram at all!

such a badass ride.

thoughts?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

mattmatt this is All mountain hardtail thread, not a gram saving, lycra wearing, watt measuring, crosscountry hardtail thread. the only thing on that bike that could maybe be considered all mountain would be the eagle...


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Just built this, one ride on it and couldn't be happier with it. Recycled wheels and 32 Fox but the fork isn't holding it back too much. Corners like crazy and rides nice and soft.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

+1

There's a lot of HT's lurking in this thread, that are a little too trail/XC 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

targnik said:


> +1
> 
> There's a lot of HT's lurking in this thread, that are a little too trail/XC
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Is this in reply to my post? If so, you're mistaken but that's ok.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mnigro said:


> Is this in reply to my post? If so, you're mistaken but that's ok.


I doubt it was a reply to your post, maybe scroll upwards and have a look to see what he means


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

mnigro said:


> Is this in reply to my post? If so, you're mistaken but that's ok.


Dumb Tapatalk!!

The quote didn't quote (or I forget to hit quote soft button, highly probable).

Was +1 your remark re, Lycra wearing cyclists and their bikes.

Here's my AM HT 29er...

Running my grippiest, best braking tires for the pre-Spring slop we're experiencing at the mo.

What makes it AM??
-1220mm Wheelbase
-65.5° HTA
-Eyelited 30mm ID rims by KORE
-180mm dropper seatpost by Oneup
-2.5 WTB Vigilante TCS Light/High Grip, Slash Guard tire, up front
-2.5 Maxxis Highroller II EXO 3C Maxxterra tire out back
-780mm wide 30mm riser handlebar by Sixsixone
-50mm KORE stem
-140mm Rockshox Yari up front, running 3 tokens
-Four pot Sram Guide R brakes w/ 203/180mm rotors + sintered pads

Plus, it hauls ass!!

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

*Nordest Bandino 2 Ti 650b*


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

sundowner said:


> View attachment 1359763


This wasn't on my radar but it is now. Looks great!


----------



## TallPaul_S (May 27, 2020)

sundowner said:


> View attachment 1359763


What size is that? Got a Lacrau 2 Ti on my want list, which is basically a Bardino 2 Ti with a gearbox.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Just finished this build today. Waiting to get a matching purple top headset but settled with this because my local shop had it.

Kingdom Vendetta custom
Rockshox Pike Ultimate 140mm
Stan's Flow MK3 rims laced to Hope Pro4 
BikeYoke Revive dropper
Maxxis Dissector/Rekon 27.5x2.4" tires
Hope Tech3 E4 brakes
32t chainring, 16t cog










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

TallPaul_S said:


> What size is that? Got a Lacrau 2 Ti on my want list, which is basically a Bardino 2 Ti with a gearbox.


Its a large 650b frame, Love the way she rides.


----------



## TallPaul_S (May 27, 2020)

sundowner said:


> Its a large 650b frame, Love the way she rides.


Cheers, love that the largest size doesn't look like a gate which can happen with some frames.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Just finished this build today. Waiting to get a matching purple top headset but settled with this because my local shop had it.
> 
> Kingdom Vendetta custom
> Rockshox Pike Ultimate 140mm
> ...


Damn! ...That's one nice bike.


----------



## syko378 (Aug 31, 2020)

*Heeeeey*

New here to MTBR and love me a good hardtail. Building up what will eventually be a Commencal Meta HT equivalence in time!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

samulione said:


> Pässilä Bicycles Rämäkkä Long
> Yes, titanium.


I saw a chainstay yoke on one of these. Seriously impressive frame.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

third flat of the weekend......my collegues noticed my mood seriously deteriorating, and fixed it for me


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

*My Ti Curve Downrock*


----------



## GavinFromLA (Jun 4, 2020)

*half way through a build...*

Still a bit of work to be done on this one but shaping up nicely


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet! I hadn't heard of Curve Cycling, so I just checked out their site. Interestingly, I recently ordered a custom Kingdom Vendetta (150mm fork) and the geo numbers look very close to a size XM Downrock - 65 deg HA, 76 deg SA, 620 ETT, 460 reach.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

GavinFromLA said:


> Still a bit of work to be done on this one but shaping up nicely


That's sweet.

I just ordered some steel fillet brazed Mone riser bars. Love his stuff!


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

cameden said:


> this bike has taken many forms but this by far its most capable,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


27.5 wheels?

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

1000 words


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

l.j.silver said:


> nordest bardino special edition


Nice, what fork offset and travel are you running?


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*jaychadney on the green machine*



JayChadney said:


> I just finished bingeing this entire thread. Took me about 2 weeks.
> I bought the Cotic 2 weeks ago (thus the binge) for $400. It was built up with all the parts that are now on the green bike. I upgraded darn near everything to new and better. I kept the SLX crankarms, bb, stem, and
> Project Sixpack bars.
> 
> ...


Here in trump tyranny that green frame is familiar but cant put my finger exactly on it. It "seems" pretty higher grade due to the chainstay bridge and looks a LOT like the old haro hardtails...which at one time were very very nice steel or alu....but only for a short time. You either have a nice alu. one or a lesser imitation...but the chainstay is a giveaway towards a nicer frame set. personally i would sand that thing down and you may find some residual stickers as few people sand all the way to bare metal...and custom paint it...ALL BROWN>>>my favorite!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

l.j.silver said:


> nordest bardino mullet edition
> 2.4 front - 2.6 rear


Are you still riding this mullet setup or did you end up going with either 29" or 27.5" wheels front and rear?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Custom Kingdom Vendetta recently added to my bike stable


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

yangpei said:


> Custom Kingdom Vendetta recently added to my bike stable
> View attachment 1377609


Fantastic! 29" or 27.5"? Also, curious what is the weight approx? The Vendetta is on my xmas wish list


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

It's currently set up 27.5 with 150mm fork. It can be switched to 29er with shorter fork. 

I just picked up the bike this afternoon and got a quick weight. It's currently 27.1 lbs with pedals and I9 Enduro wheelset / Minion DHR/DHRII 2.3's.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

*2020 Canfield Nimble 9*

I guess I haven't posted this yet. Back on a hardtail for the first time in years, and I'm loving this Nimble 9! Such an awesome bike.
It's Built up 27.5+ with a 150mm DVO Diamond. Cycle Wheels USA built the wheels with I9 hubs and WTB KOM light i40 rims.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Nordest Bardino*


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

yangpei said:


> It's currently set up 27.5 with 150mm fork. It can be switched to 29er with shorter fork.
> 
> I just picked up the bike this afternoon and got a quick weight. It's currently 27.1 lbs with pedals and I9 Enduro wheelset / Minion DHR/DHRII 2.3's.


Awesome, thanks. Let us (me) know how it rides!


----------



## 23lrupp (Nov 30, 2020)

*2021 Trek Roscoe 8*

I'm just kind of getting into mountain biking, and I think it is the best thing ever!!! I just got a 2021 Trek Roscoe 8, am and wondering if it is considered an All Mountain bike. What would that be classified under? Enduro? Thanks!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

23lrupp said:


> I'm just kind of getting into mountain biking, and I think it is the best thing ever!!! I just got a 2021 Trek Roscoe 8, am and wondering if it is considered an All Mountain bike. What would that be classified under? Enduro? Thanks!


My daughter got a Roscoe 7 a while back. Good bike for the money! These days I think the longer/slacker trend would put the Roseco in the trail bike niche, mostly due to the 68* HTA. Pretty sure Trek calls ut a trail bike too. But, who cares? Go have fun! I rode my daughter's bike around the property a bit and that's a big part of what drove me to buy my Nimble 9 frame.

I'm considering a works components angle set for hers, but she's loving the ride so I'm not sure there's any benefit. First thing I think she needs is more front braking power.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

23lrupp said:


> I'm just kind of getting into mountain biking, and I think it is the best thing ever!!! I just got a 2021 Trek Roscoe 8, am and wondering if it is considered an All Mountain bike. What would that be classified under? Enduro? Thanks!


When this thread was started, "All Mountain" was basically everything larger than 120mm of travel, and the meaning has changed since.

In that light, your Roscoe would be an AM hardtail, but trail is the more current accepted term for everything with less travel than Enduro (replacing the top end of All Mountain), but more than XC.


----------



## sammymann (Aug 14, 2020)

*Great bike Trek Roscoe*

Great bike. Just because it doesn't have 'full suspension' doesn't mean you can't take it on any trail you decide. Off road, on road, mountain, street. Don't worry too much about the classification. You will classify it depending on how and where you use it.


----------



## mtbfoo (Aug 26, 2019)

*2021 Norco Torrent A2 w/ upgrades*

2021 Norco Torrent HT A2









Customizations:


Brakes: SLX M7120 4pot w/ sintered pads
Rotors: RT-66 F 203mm + R 180mm
Wheelset: Spank Oozy 395+ Hex
Tires: Maxxis Assegai 29x2.5 3C/EXO & DHRII 29X2.4 DC/EXO
Saddle: Fabric Radius
Grips: Odi Elite Pro
Pedals: Rockbros (the OneUp copies)

Large frame. Weight as-is @ 30.5 lbs/13.8kg (with the pump, pedals, bell etc )










Bike is stiff, climbs & accelerates great. Not used to its length yet, but very confident @ DH, at least more than my 29+ 2018 Stache. The SR Suntour Xeron 35 Coil fork is...interesting. Stiff and supportive, doesn't "clank" (yet). Pretty heavy tho. Medium coil spring seems to be more than supportive for my ~190lbs. I was worried I might need the harder one, but @ Just $25, I would be tempted to try the soft coil instead, just for the lulz.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Well that was ridiculously easy to upload....finally! Octane One Prone 29. My first more progressive geo hardtail after years of XC bikes.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

banshee paradox large
140mm pike
Spank 359 vibrocores laced to WI hubs
4 piston hayes dominions 203f/180r
X01 drivetrain (not swapping the GX cassette until it's worn out)
160mm dropper

There's really been nothing so far I've ridden it on where I thought I really needed a full squish.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

2020 DB Syncr Carbon 

Nukeproof Horizon V2 Wheelset
Loam Dropper 170mm
One up Carbon Bars
27.5x2.5 Tanwall DHR/DHF
couple of other small touches


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

NS Eccentric 27.5+ in winter mode. Machete 140 replaces my summer 36 fox


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

On One Inbred, Singlespeed, affectionately known as "Cletus." First pic is from San Antonio, second pic is at home in Co. Springs...pretty stock...Easton Havoc bars, RF pedals...Durin RD 80 fork...but otherwise stock as when I bought it.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

WesleeC said:


> View attachment 1913996


You've got yourself a really nice bike there! Any straight side shots (drive side)?


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Chris Pringle said:


> You've got yourself a really nice bike there! Any straight side shots (drive side)?


Thanks a lot! This is the only one I've got.


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

WesleeC said:


> Thanks a lot! This is the only one I've got.
> View attachment 1914755


Very nice build and color detail. Classy! Congrats!


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Chris Pringle said:


> Very nice build and color detail. Classy! Congrats!


Thanks man! I'm loving it. Can't wait for the trails to dry out some more.


----------



## Notbn (Aug 4, 2018)

This past summer. Excited for this coming season!


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

My Nukeproof Scout.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice!😋 Always been a fan of the Scout. She's looking good and ready to rip! 💯😎👍


----------



## Wakamole (Jun 1, 2020)

My HT quiver consists of a Niner ROS 9, Pivot LES and a Banshee Paradox V3. Saving up for a Sage Powerline or RSD Middle Child in Ti to round out the collection.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This 2019 Salsa Timberjack isn't the most aggressive "All Mountain Hardtail", but the upgrades I did to it made it come alive.
It was my only mountain bike last August, and I rode it everywhere except the local bike park. I love how lightly this bike pedals, but it can also tackle steep double black diamond trails with relative ease. 
While I bought it as a 27.5+ and still have the wheelset for if I ever want to ride it on hardened snow, these 29" wheels really livened this platform up.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Wakamole said:


> My HT quiver consists of a Niner ROS 9, Pivot LES and a Banshee Paradox V3. Saving up for a Sage Powerline or RSD Middle Child in Ti to round out the collection.


Curious how the Paradox compares to the Ros? There's a new dealer in town and I know 3 guys that are building one of these up.

I'm not an aluminum hardtail guy, but I checked out one of the frames. Definitely well designed and constructed. Pretty frame. Just curious what you think of the geo and ride quality?

TIA


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

*MikeBurnsie*

Nice Scout.

I have really enjoyed my Scout that I built up a couple years ago.......very versatile


----------



## Wakamole (Jun 1, 2020)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Curious how the Paradox compares to the Ros? There's a new dealer in town and I know 3 guys that are building one of these up.
> 
> I'm not an aluminum hardtail guy, but I checked out one of the frames. Definitely well designed and constructed. Pretty frame. Just curious what you think of the geo and ride quality?
> 
> TIA


Geo on the Paradox is quite aggressive and is in it's element going fast. At speed, it's very stable and neutral handling. Gives out confidence and somewhat dampens the vibrations you would normally get from other aluminum frames. After a few minutes of warming up it almost feels telepathic - you look and it goes there. On the other hand, the ros 9 feels springy and less serious about getting there quickly. With the 3" mid-fat tires on 27.5" rims with ~14/15psi in the tires, it feels almost unstoppable down the trail - like a big skid-steer front loader. To get a better, apples to apples comparison, I need to swap wheelsets with the Pivot and see what the ros 9 does on 29"er's. Weight wise, the Paradox is 26.5lbs compared to the ros 9's 27.5lbs. I think most of the 1lb difference is in the heavier tires/rims of the ros 9. The Pivot weighs in at only 21.0lbs. My bathroom scale isn't a precision instrument, but it provides a relational perspective between the 3 bikes. So, which is my favorite? Can't say - they're all different and I enjoy the variety.


----------



## AshBorer (Oct 2, 2018)

Heres my 2019 Scout Race! Have put several thousand miles on it. Amazing bike.


----------



## IFHTH (Feb 10, 2021)

Fathom 2 and my trusty Stache, with and without carbon fork. I go full rigid for winter riding.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

jetta_mike said:


> I did a search, and sorry if I missed it, but it looks like there is no trail riding hardtail thread.
> 
> Well here's my hardtail that I use for a trail ride. I know that some of the parts are pretty beefy, but that will change with time.
> 
> ...


Ok! Andy will be here - I'll be out of town but I'll get it ready for you! 
Also available are strawnana, ice cream cake, sfv kush, sour diesel ? 















Lynskey Pro29, Di2 XT 26/36 11-42, Fox Factory fork, Swiss DT 240 hubs, Nobby Nic, Ti Bar from Watson Cycles bent to 36 degree sweep, Egg Beater 3 and Double Shot pedals, XT brakes and rotors, Lynskey Ti seat post, Crain Creek 110 and a whole lotta fun......


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Ok! Andy will be here - I'll be out of town but I'll get it ready for you!
> Also available are strawnana, ice cream cake, sfv kush, sour diesel ?
> View attachment 1916664
> View attachment 1916665
> ...


I'm way more interested in what's behind! Is that an RS America??


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My Bird Zero 29, size L.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Custom Ti Fatty, made for the mountains, designed around a 140 mm Mastodon EXT. 
65 deg ha, 76.5 deg sa, 445 - 465 chainstay, 500 mm reach.


----------



## Geomorphologist (Jan 9, 2021)

Last weekend, and a very, very muddy day on the trails.
Though I'd better post my wonderful hardtail up before she gets semi-retired.










2.3 Continental Mountain King tyres, Avid 7 203mm brakes, RST 100mm front, 3x10 SRAM X7 drivetrain with 175 cranks and DMR V8s.

Absolute beast but slowly getting broken more often...


----------



## mtbfoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Only a fraction of the year we get these colors in SoCal.
2021 Norco Torrent HT A, @ Ladera Ranch trail system


----------



## jallll (Dec 28, 2008)

My custom titanium triton









Enviado desde mi LM-G810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

2017 Jamis DragonSlayer Pro. In addition to normal cockpit tinkering I've installed a Works Components -2° Angleset. Huge improvement pointed down, almost no penalty pointed up. Last change for the near future is to install the 150mm OneUp dropper I bought recently to replace the sluggish OEM 100mm one.


----------



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

2002 Cannondale F800, converted to 1x11 with a Wolftooth 34T narrow-wide ring, SLX cassette and shifter, and SRAM X1 chain. Freshly revived Left courtesy of The Mendon CycleSmith. WTB VelociRaptors, with a set of new Panaracer Smoke/Dart 2.1s ready to go as soon as the 'Raptors are worn out. Might look into adding a dropper post, too.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

2019 Rootdown. 29/27.5 here (2.6 Dissectors on this wheelset). Mostly GX with Code Rs and Raceface/Ergon cockpit. Love this thing.


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

BushFlyer said:


> 2002 Cannondale F800, converted to 1x11 with a Wolftooth 34T narrow-wide ring, SLX cassette and shifter, and SRAM X1 chain. Freshly revived Left courtesy of The Mendon CycleSmith. WTB VelociRaptors, with a set of new Panaracer Smoke/Dart 2.1s ready to go as soon as the 'Raptors are worn out. Might look into adding a dropper post, too.
> View attachment 1923381


LOVE this bike. I never post on here, but for whatever reason, this thing moves me. I have a lefty fork (Supermax 2.0) on a more modern frame. Any thoughts around going mullet with a 26" in the rear and 27.5" in the front or do you think it's not worth it/diminishing returns?

ps: Similar question with the cockpit. Any thoughts on going to a shorter stem and maybe a riser bar?


----------



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

I’ve thought about. Talk about slack ha, though! Might work great in some areas, but be twitchy/floppy on the slow technical stuff.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

RSD Middlechild custom build.


----------



## Freddan23 (Apr 21, 2021)

2020 (Gen2) Stanton Switch9er









Super steel frame w/ components that will be replaced when they break. Brakes upgraded to Codes since the photo


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Ragley Big Wig Race in da Houzzzz!

Just finished the fresh ground-up build a couple weeks ago. Began as a 140mm bike but 1 ride and it was screaming for 160.

Seriously though... Steel is freakin real! I had no idea! I've been riding aluminum hardtails and duallies for 15-20 years. This thing is flat amazing. My coil sprung Canyon Spectral is sitting, collecting dust. Even with carbon bars, I have no reservations sending this thing.

Yari Gen3 Debonair 160mm fork
Full XT drivetrain
XT brakes 203/180
Hope Pro 4 Hubs
Arc 40 rims
Sapim Spokes
PNW Bachelor dropper
NukeProof Horizon 35mm stem
Whiskey Milhouse Hi Rise bars
Ergon SM Pro Saddle
Crank Bros Mallet Enduro Long Spindle pedals
...and yes, xr2's (29x2.6r/29x3f)
CushCore Plus rear


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

chelboed said:


> Ragley Big Wig Race in da Houzzzz!
> 
> Just finished the fresh ground-up build a couple weeks ago. Began as a 140mm bike but 1 ride and it was screaming for 160.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike! How does it compare to the Stache? Do you still have your Stache?


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

chelboed said:


> View attachment 1927534
> 
> Ragley Big Wig Race in da Houzzzz!
> 
> ...


Awesome bike, and top photos! Jeez, lovely drops & great skillz!

That's a serious riser bar! I've just built up my newest hardtail, and I went for a low riser with a couple of spacers to get proper height. I'll see how I like this setup, maybe I'll switch to a high riser as well...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

2020 Nordest Bardino Ti 2
Fox fork 160mm
XTR drivetrain, brakeset
Diety saddle, grips
Magic Mary, Dissector on I9 rims and hubs w/ cushcore
Chromag stem
Answer 780 handlebar
PNW loam 170mm seatpost

This is the best HT I've built to date. 
This is the best HT I've ever ridden.


----------



## l80ous (Aug 13, 2020)

My 2021 X-Caliber with few upgrades, 20mm all travel spacer removed giving 120mm solo air folk, Rockshox Reverb 125mm dropper, full Raceface cockpit including 60mm Atlas Stem and Raceface seat, Hillbilly tyres.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

My 2019 Niner Air 9


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

chelboed said:


> View attachment 1927537


Yup. Love the Bigwig. If you can find one.
I had been looking for about a year and gave up, then CRC had an open box from 2017. I got it in 2019

First thing I did was riser bars also. Spank Vibro Core 2" rise. 
By now there's a bunch of other bits, blew up the rear hub and went thru 3 sets of tires. 
But that frame is great. Loves to fly.

Have fun!


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is my first build from the frame up and just recently got it done. So happy!


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow! Congrats @Daholla77. 👏 That's a great looking bike. 😎🤙


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is my new '21 Honzo build, completed this weekend.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> Here is my new '21 Honzo build, completed this weekend.
> View attachment 1939566


Love it! I got the Rootdown (a few replies back) because there were no STs. Then this shows up as a frame at the LBS...







back in the Honzo family!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Need to chuck some guidelines in this thread for qualifying as an AM HT...

*-66° HTA
*+1190 wheelbase
*+130mm travel
*One-by only
*-50mm stem
*760mm or wider handlebars
*>2.4" wide tyres
*4 pot brakes
*+150mm dropper seatpost

NB, size S riders would be able to flaunt WB and dropper length.

If we ran this little algorithm over this thread, half the posts would disappear 

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Considering half the posts in here are from 2012 or earlier I'd say your definition would nuke closer to 90%.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I was being liberal too with those numbers...

Don't ask me what I really think 

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hopefully this one fits the criteria 

2020 pole taival 
160mm yari
Code R 200/200 brakes
DT Swiss ex1700 wheelset 
GX/NX drivetrain mix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's my ESD -


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I get the feeling my paradox isn't all mountain then.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

targnik said:


> Need to chuck some guidelines in this thread for qualifying as an AM HT...
> 
> *-66° HTA
> *+1190 wheelbase
> ...


4 pot brakes..........you wanna stop on the trail or something?


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI, I am loving the over forked hardtails We are building. Hardtail Party life.


----------



## Scuba.Steve (Dec 20, 2018)

Currently have a Marin Rift Zone that I love but with the 120 rear travel it's in an awkward spot.

Decided to sell that bike and go full hardcore Hardtail and then down the road I can add a big 160/150 travel bike to offset.

Waiting on a few more parts but as of now I've got most of the build.

Ragley Big Al size XL
-140mm Pike Ultimate I'm pulling off my Rift Zone
-Canecreek Hellbender headset
-Spank Spoon 350 Stem
-Spank Spike 35 Vibrocore Bars
-PNW Loam Grips matched in red
-SRAM Guide RSC front / rear 203/180mm rotors
-Microshift Advent X groupset
-RaceFace Affect R cranks with Oval ring
-PNW Loam Dropper 200mm
-WTB seat also on my Rift Zone

Waiting on a set of 29" Spank 359 Vibrocore wheels that are sold out everywhere to complete it.

Looking forward to finishing this and posting a proper setup photo!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

dysfunction said:


> I get the feeling my paradox isn't all mountain then.


According to the interwebs... Paradox can run a 150mm fork











PS - good to see some AM HT's being posted 

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

targnik said:


> Need to chuck some guidelines in this thread for qualifying as an AM HT...
> 
> *-66° HTA
> *+1190 wheelbase
> ...


Since the last time I posted my bike I slacked the hta another half degree to 65.5° and upped my dropper to a OneUp 150mm, so I'm a solid 2/3 of the way there. Call it an Al mountain. 










(FWIW I'd call it a trail bike, not an AM, but this is the closest thread for it, and more pics=more stoke=more good.)


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Knolly Tyaughton. 64.5* HT, 75* ST, 427mm CS.





  








20210807_224102.jpg




__
Skooks


__
Aug 8, 2021












  








20210807_200010.jpg




__
Skooks


__
Aug 8, 2021


__
2


----------



## jusutus (Oct 4, 2017)

Nordest Bardino 2 Ti, Lefty Supermax Carbon 160mm, XX1 Eagle drivetrain, 45mm carbon rims, 27.5x3.0 Teravail Coronado.


----------



## Notbn (Aug 4, 2018)

Skooks said:


> Knolly Tyaughton. 64.5* HT, 75* ST, 427mm CS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


29er? What frame size is this? Looks promising...


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well here's my version of an all mountain Hardtail. It's the new Knolly Tyaughton. Just had first ride last night. For build specs take a look at my bike check: Login • Instagram


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

2sharp7 said:


> Well here's my version of an all mountain Hardtail. It's the new Knolly Tyaughton. Just had first ride last night. For build specs take a look at my bike check: Login • Instagram
> View attachment 1943583
> View attachment 1943584


This is a mirror image in my head of my next build. It's not even listed on Knolly's website, google searches bring nothing but this forum, how in the world di you get it?


----------



## Tranqui_Yanqui (Oct 3, 2011)

jusutus said:


> Nordest Bardino 2 Ti, Lefty Supermax Carbon 160mm, XX1 Eagle drivetrain, 45mm carbon rims, 27.5x3.0 Teravail Coronado.


This bike needs an in-depth review


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> This is a mirror image in my head of my next build. It's not even listed on Knolly's website, google searches bring nothing but this forum, how in the world di you get it?


I'm a member of their Grassroots program (ambassador), and had the opportunity to get a pre-release version. I've been told they'll be added to the website in the near future and some available approx mid September.
Edit to add; She rides awesome, I feel like this could totally be an "only bike" for someone, but it's also a great compliment to my quiver (now 2), the other bike being a 6" dual suspension bike.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

2sharp7 said:


> I'm a member of their Grassroots program (ambassador), and had the opportunity to get a pre-release version. I've been told they'll be added to the website in the near future and some available approx mid September.
> Edit to add; She rides awesome, I feel like this could totally be an "only bike" for someone, but it's also a great compliment to my quiver (now 2), the other bike being a 6" dual suspension bike.


Did you happen to get a dry weight of the bare frame? I'm far from a weight weenie but really dislike the feel of the new over built steel frames, way too stiff, way overkill for average Joe trail riding imo. The tubes look nice and skinny in the photos, what use to be a big bonus of steal hardtails.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> Did you happen to get a dry weight of the bare frame? I'm far from a weight weenie but really dislike the feel of the new over built steel frames, way too stiff, way overkill for average Joe trail riding imo. The tubes look nice and skinny in the photos, what use to be a big bonus of steal hardtails.


Weight alone does NOT dictate how a frame will ride. I've owned frames that were heavy and rode like crap, I've owned frames that were pretty light (aluminum) and rode like crap too.

I currently own multiple frames that weigh a LOT yet ride like a soft pad of butter, from different manufacturers too. The stand-outs in that category are my Kona Honzo ST hardtail and my All-City Nature Boy Disc cyclocross bike. (leaving out my former OG Surly Krampus).

The Honzo ST surprised me. I knew it was a durable frame meant for punishment and I was expecting a fairly stiff ride from the "Kona Chromoly" frame. But once I got my hands on the frame I could quickly see there was some serious engineering thought put into the design. Pinched (flattened) seatstays likely go a long way in the compliance department. But overall the frame is really one of the better riding steel frames I've owned, and that's saying something. (currently own 853, OX Platinum, and custom steel frames, along with some Surly's and other budget oriented stuff.)

The Nature Boy is also a standout. Holy smokes does it ride nice with the "All-City 612 Select" tubing. Not light though. (I also own the 853 version of the same frame which also rides like butter but is obviously lighter and has a carbon fork. I bought the entry level frame first and liked it so much I wanted the high end frame. But I couldn't bring myself to sell the first frame because of how much I liked the ride. Full disclosure the steel fork on the cheaper frame rides better than the carbon Whiskey fork on the 853 frame.)

Where/how/and IF the tubes are butted make a huge difference in ride quality. Not to mention if there's "size specific tubing", or what type of tubing, or tubing diameter, etc. lots of variables.

Sorry that was a long way of saying the weight of a frame alone is not a good indicator of how a frame will ride.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> Did you happen to get a dry weight of the bare frame? I'm far from a weight weenie but really dislike the feel of the new over built steel frames, way too stiff, way overkill for average Joe trail riding imo. The tubes look nice and skinny in the photos, what use to be a big bonus of steal hardtails.


No, I've never even weighed one of my bikes so why start now? Having said that, I am kind of curious. I doubt it's under 30 lbs how I've got it built up. I don't have anything to compare it to other than my FS bike, since I have not ridden a hardtail in years, but it definitely does not feel stiff or harsh to me.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Weight alone does NOT dictate how a frame will ride. I've owned frames that were heavy and rode like crap, I've owned frames that were pretty light (aluminum) and rode like crap too.
> 
> I currently own multiple frames that weigh a LOT yet ride like a soft pad of butter, from different manufacturers too. The stand-outs in that category are my Kona Honzo ST hardtail and my All-City Nature Boy Disc cyclocross bike. (leaving out my former OG Surly Krampus).
> 
> ...


Appreciate the input. My biggest comparison was between my 5.5lb skinny tubed O.G. Surly karate monkey and my buddies new version monkey. Although the geometry of the new monkey would serve me much better, it rode as stiff as any of my alloy hardtails, and not nearly as nice as the O.G. monkey. To take it further, my early 90's bridgestone actually feels even better then both Surly's. I had a 1986 Specialized Sequoia touring frame, lugged steel, that put all of them to shame. I know, different purpose, but I'm not a heavy guy looking to ride redbull rampage. Wish I could make a sequoia with same tubes/build, tweek to modern mtb geometry with 140mm fork, see if it holds up.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Carver Ti 420 set up 27.5, with inserts, Rohloff, Motion E-18 fork, heavy drive train, 28.11 lbs


----------



## gosoulride (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Canfield Nimble 9 Chery Cola XL frame
Rockshox Lyrik Ultimate matte 160mm 42mm offset
We are one Insider Carbon wheelset with DT350 hubs
Dissector 2,4/Rekon 2.4
Shimano XT shifter, SLX rear mech 12 speed, SLX cassette, XT chain, SLX 4 pistons brakes
Galfer 180mm rotors, Galfer pro pads
Raceface Turbine Crankset 170mm
Absolute black oval 32T
Oneup V2 dropper (200mm!) with oneup lever
Sqlab 611 Ergowave saddle
Sqlab 30X carbon bars, 16 degrees backswept, 45mm rise
Spank pedals and stem
Ergon grip


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

LewisQC said:


> View attachment 1946523


ooooh that makes my pants go tight


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

cmg said:


> ooooh that makes my pants go tight


Ahahah! Similar effect riding it!!


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

ladljon said:


> Carver Ti 420 set up 27.5, with inserts, Rohloff, Motion E-18 fork, heavy drive train, 28.11 lbs





gosoulride said:


> View attachment 1946477


I bet these get more than the average number of comments when encountered in the wild.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

looks easy from here said:


> I bet these get more than the average number of comments when encountered in the wild.


Not really, most people never notice, same with my 135mm crank arms....also have a German Kilo fork on my full squish....not many comments.....


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Kubicek (Dec 15, 2020)

I ride a Commencal Meta hardtail, and it's awesome! Here is my review.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

This is my bike. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My bike is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
Without me, my bike is useless. Without my bike, I am useless. I must ride my bike fast. I must ride faster than my bro who is trying to pass me.

My bike and I know that what counts in life. We know that it is the dank shredding that counts. We will shred. 
My bike is human, even as I [am human], because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its brakes and shifter. I will keep my bike clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> View attachment 1948691
> 
> 
> This is my bike. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> ...


Once a Marine, always a Marine!


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

DGUSMC said:


> Once a Marine, always a Marine!


Can't claim to have served my country. 
Much respect for those who have. 
Rifleman's Creed has always meant something to me in terms of the relationships we form with the "inanimate" objects that are big parts of our lives.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> Can't claim to have served my country.
> Much respect for those who have.
> Rifleman's Creed has always meant something to me in terms of the relationships we form with the "inanimate" objects that are big parts of our lives.


Copy that. Lots of ways to "serve." Ride on.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

DGUSMC said:


> Copy that. Lots of ways to "serve." Ride on.


It's funny you should say that because it's something that I've been trying my best to do for a long time now.

The algorithm just sent me a reminder the other week suggesting this:


----------



## Scuba.Steve (Dec 20, 2018)

2 months after my last post but finally got a wheelset in stock and was able to build it up yesterday.










Ragley Big Al size XL
-140mm Pike Ultimate
-Canecreek Hellbender headset
-Spank Spoon 350 Stem
-Spank Spike 35 Vibrocore Bars 
-PNW Loam Grips matched in red
-SRAM Guide RSC front / rear 180mm rotors
-Microshift Advent X groupset
-RaceFace Affect R cranks with Oval ring
-RaceFace Chester pedals
-PNW Loam Dropper 200mm
-WTB seat
-NukeProof Horizon V2 wheels (sound so good)

Was supposed to give it a trail ride this morning before work but woke up with a massive headache. Just playing on the street in front of my house I know I need to adjust the dropper from 200mm to probably 185 or 190mm, trim some hoses, and likely trim the bars but I'm waiting for some trail riding for that since that's a one time adjustment lol.

Overall it feels good though and I can't wait to dial it in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

Scuba.Steve said:


> 2 months after my last post but finally got a wheelset in stock and was able to build it up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how tall are you and what's your inseam? I looked at this bike, so I'm curious


----------



## Dirtball Jones (Apr 16, 2021)

All mountain......


----------



## Scuba.Steve (Dec 20, 2018)

NWA_Tre said:


> how tall are you and what's your inseam? I looked at this bike, so I'm curious



About 6'1 with a 34" inseam. 

Went with the XL Big Al based off the geo charts and comparing it to my XL Rift Zone and what I liked / didnt like.

Just cruising around it feels like a solid fit minus fine tuning some stuff like bar width and what not.


----------



## Scuba.Steve (Dec 20, 2018)

Finally took the bike out for some quick laps at a local spot. 

Just dialing things in and making sure it worked but I had a smile the whole time. Nice and playful just kind of popping off stuff but it feels like it wants to get rowdy. Sizing wise it feels good so far. 

Overall very happy with everything but once I got on the trail I lost power in the rear brakes so I need to bleed/ top them off. Had to ride a little slower / more cautious because of it. 

Next couple rides I do I want to just lap the same trail set so I can make small adjustments and try to dial in the fit. Ended up rolling my bars forward a touch and that felt better than when I first started the day. 

The hard thing is because everything is new/ different it’s not like swapping one component on my old bike I can pin point just that change so I have to adapt to an entirely new setup. But it feels great. 

Loving the oval chain ring and the Microshift Advent X setup. Smooth shifting and cadence with everything. 

Loam dropper is loads smoother than my old Dropper. Hardtail pedaling up the climbs is a lot easier as well. Not that my Rift Zone had a ton of pedal bob but you can feel the efficiency of the Hardtail. 

And having a good set of wheels / hubs is a first and holy **** did that feel nice. 

Looking forward to more bike time and dialing everything in.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my all mountain baby


----------



## BeerEngineer (Apr 16, 2021)

Just built. 2009 Ragley blue pig. 18" frame.


26 x 2.4 DHR II, DH casing, Maxx Grip
2.6 x 2.5 DHF, EXO, Super Tacky (older generation)
DH tubes
rear rims is cheap Alex
front is a sun rim (both being replaced with Brand X wheels)
Deore 30T crank and BB
2005 Pike U-turn 140mm
Deore 2 pot hydro
200mm ft, 180mm rear
760mm RF bar
70mm RF stem (may swap for a 60mm)
10 spd 11-42T sunrace cassette
10 spd SRAM GX derailleur and shifter
Ergon GE10 evo lock on grips
Ragley seatpost
WTB saddle
Crankbros headset

33 lbs. 65 HTA, 72 STA (un-sagged)


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I heart titanium.


----------



## BeerEngineer (Apr 16, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> I heart titanium.
> 
> View attachment 1953468


Nice rig. Wish I could afford the spank vibrocore stuff. Not even so much for their damping characteristics, but for the rim strength.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

BeerEngineer said:


> Nice rig. Wish I could afford the spank vibrocore stuff. Not even so much for their damping characteristics, but for the rim strength.


These rims are non-vibrocore, and although I built them a few years ago I remember the pricing being pretty typical and not really higher than anything equivalent. With a set of DT350s I remember spending just a little more than $600.


----------



## Norts60 (Mar 6, 2020)

My new toy. It took 10 months but it finally arrived. I am a happy camper. 








Viral Bike - Derive - 27.5" -titanium
Pinion C12 gear box; 
Gates carbon drive belt; 
Sram G2 Ultimate brakes; 
180mm rotors; 
Jones H Bar, Fox 34 sc fork 120mm; 
I9 Hydra hubs; 
Stans Mk 4 rims; 
Maxxis Rekon 2.6 tyres; 
Rockshox Reverb dropper; 
Brooks Flyer saddle; 
Cane Creek headset; 
Enve Stem; 
Burgtec Penthouse Mk4 pedals.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New wheelset, bars, and pedals since I last posted. Next up is new brakes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Built-up my first 29'er


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Built-up my first 29'er


Where is that? I want to fish there!!!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Here is my 1993 Cannnondale M500, doing a full restoration over the winter.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

1993M500 said:


> Where is that? I want to fish there!!!


Lots of trout...and Platypus


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Lots of trout...and Platypus


That's the other side of the globe my friend! Always wanted to ride in Kimberly mate! Stay well, regards.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

1993M500 said:


> That's the other side of the globe my friend! Always wanted to ride in Kimberly mate! Stay well, regards.


Mersey River, Latrobe, Tas


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Esker Hayduke with 34Fox Float 130mm fork RaceFace i35mm ARC rims and 29x2.6" Maxxis tires. Having a beer at 3000ft elevation and getting ready to smash a steel descent of technical single track!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 1928118
> View attachment 1928119
> View attachment 1928120


Really nice frame and build!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Two rides on it-just picked it up yesterday. Feels pretty good. I was wondering how it would climb the steeps and it seems to do just fine. Still easing down the fork pressure to try and get all the travel. Really stable and planted on the downs. I’m pretty psyched. I’m loving the XT shifter.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Ready to tackle the wet season


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice looking bike man!! Sure wish we only had a "wet" season, here in new england it gets wet, icy, crusty, salty and nasty! If the ground is clean (no snow) I ride all winter. So cold i only wear a ski-cap, no helmet, tread lightly... (um, well...not ONLY a ski cap)...lol


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

93M500 said:


> Nice looking bike man!! Sure wish we only had a "wet" season, here in new england it gets wet, icy, crusty, salty and nasty! If the ground is clean (no snow) I ride all winter. So cold i only wear a ski-cap, no helmet, tread lightly... (um, well...not ONLY a ski cap)...lol


Well you get pretty sick and tired of brown snot winter. Haha (actually worn a balaclava a few times here so it can get cold)
But thx - it's really one of the best bikes i've ever ridden.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Just curious, does anyone have experience racing XC/Marathon stuff on these am hardtails?


----------



## thisnameisvalid (Nov 18, 2018)

slowdownthehill said:


> Just curious, does anyone have experience racing XC/Marathon stuff on these am hardtails?


I did a 12 hour XC race on my 13.5kg am hardtail (installed some 27.5x2.35 ardent races for it). It was easily doable (and I managed to finish 5th) but was a bit cumbersome; I could definitely feel the weight and riding position wasn't ideal. If you're doing it for fun it's fine but if you're looking to race seriously I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been putting some miles on the ‘21 and I am fully in love. After considerable fiddling with all the touch points, I have finally found comfort. I even remembered to snap a pic when out on a ride. Happy New Year ya’ll.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Posting because I just swapped out my Marzocchi Z2 for a Z1 Air — set to 160mm. In the 2022 season, no steeps, no rock rolls, no gnarly chutes shall go unconquered. This is my vow.🤣🤘


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Neuhaus Metalworks - custom(ish). 150mm travel, 415 CS, 63.5HA


----------



## Sully151 (Dec 31, 2021)

cassieno said:


> Neuhaus Metalworks - custom(ish). 150mm travel, 415 CS, 63.5HA
> View attachment 1964238
> 
> View attachment 1964247


This bike is on my radar. Worried it may be to hardcore for my riding, which involves a lot of fire road climbs to get to the singletrack.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 1964127
> 
> View attachment 1964128
> View attachment 1964129


Damn.
=sParty


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Sully151 said:


> This bike is on my radar. Worried it may be to hardcore for my riding, which involves a lot of fire road climbs to get to the singletrack.


It's basically an enduro bike, so fireroad climbs to steep singletrack is where it excels. I have taken it on mellower terrain and it's fine. But, that's not its strength. Typical ride with the bike is 10 miles and 2,500 feet of climbing. My "smaller" hardtails reach / WB / 65 degree HA / 130mm fork does better on more mellow stuff.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Do you have a weight on that? Nice!

How do you not hit your head on that ring light over the workstand? 




numbnuts said:


> View attachment 1964127


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

stiingya said:


> Do you have a weight on that? Nice!
> 
> How do you not hit your head on that ring light over the workstand?


Yes, she is 21.9 pounds without pedals. The LED Halo is 7-6 feet to the bottom as the ceilings are 9-6. I’m 6-1 and wanted light close but not too close and its been perfect since I built the room out 2 years ago.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Vermoozer (Oct 25, 2010)

A pic from earlier this Fall just after finishing the build. Winter in PNW hit, now a bit dirtier!


----------



## Bombtracker (11 mo ago)




----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

cassieno said:


> Neuhaus Metalworks - custom(ish). 150mm travel, 415 CS, 63.5HA
> View attachment 1964238
> 
> View attachment 1964247


Is that Prismatic Powders Illusion Lime Time? Looks very familiar! Great looking bike!


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

ianick said:


> Is that Prismatic Powders Illusion Lime Time? Looks very familiar! Great looking bike!


Very close. It's Illusion Sour Apple. Thanks!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My Waltworks started out as Illusion Lime Time. But after 3 years and 8,000 miles the paint flaked off at the bottom bracket and chainstays. The local powdercoater doesn't work with Prismatic Powder, so the new color is sparkle granny smith.


----------



## Jujudx (12 mo ago)

Pipedream Sirius S5 long , 130 fork


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

“Longish” Pipedream Sirius S5, with 120mm fork, and set up SS. “Starry Night” color.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I want to love Pipedream's bikes so bad, but their stack is so low.


----------



## Jujudx (12 mo ago)

looks easy from here said:


> I want to love Pipedream's bikes so bad, but their stack is so low.


It's part of the philosophy of this bike, aggressive, charging the front


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Jujudx said:


> It's part of the philosophy of this bike, aggressive, charging the front


And then everyone who buys one ends up putting an inch or more of spacers under their stem, plus a riser bar...


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can anyone with the Knolly Tyaughton tell me how they measure Knolly measure's their seat tube? I'm 5'6" and right on the fence of small/medium, typical of most bands for me. Looking at their geo chart, small is everything perfect except the 14.2" seat tube, if that's c-t I won't be able to swing it, I'm long inseam, short torso.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> Can anyone with the Knolly Tyaughton tell me how they measure Knolly measure's their seat tube? I'm 5'6" and right on the fence of small/medium, typical of most bands for me. Looking at their geo chart, small is everything perfect except the 14.2" seat tube, if that's c-t I won't be able to swing it, I'm long inseam, short torso.


Why not call them directly and talk to the people that know the best?


----------



## Vermoozer (Oct 25, 2010)

Shane5001 said:


> Can anyone with the Knolly Tyaughton tell me how they measure Knolly measure's their seat tube? I'm 5'6" and right on the fence of small/medium, typical of most bands for me. Looking at their geo chart, small is everything perfect except the 14.2" seat tube, if that's c-t I won't be able to swing it, I'm long inseam, short torso.





*OneSpeed* said:


> Why not call them directly and talk to the people that know the best?



That's what I did (I also sent a few email messages too). The people at Knolly were really nice and helpful figuring out which size to get (I'm about your height, but differently proportioned). I ended up on a small with a 50mm stem and am incredibly happy with how the bike fits and rides.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Vermoozer said:


> That's what I did (I also sent a few email messages too). The people at Knolly were really nice and helpful figuring out which size to get (I'm about your height, but differently proportioned). I ended up on a small with a 50mm stem and am incredibly happy with how the bike fits and rides.


Try the Knolly manufacturers forum here on MTBR. Other Knolly owners there...

Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally got it ridable a few weeks ago and I am having too much fun to trim brake lines and tidy it up. Nimble9 frame, trek 1120 fork. Wanted to do a classy chrome and black build, but parts shortages led to a rainbow of colors. It is silly, but I am digging it. want to try riser bars, and maybe a 29+ front wheel to slacken the seat tube a bit and make it more comfy for long pedally rides.


----------



## tols (Jun 24, 2014)

Another longer Sirius S5 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vermoozer said:


> That's what I did (I also sent a few email messages too). The people at Knolly were really nice and helpful figuring out which size to get (I'm about your height, but differently proportioned). I ended up on a small with a 50mm stem and am incredibly happy with how the bike fits and rides.


Same here. I'm also 5'6" on a small Tyaughton but with a 40mm stem.
- @Shane5001 Noel is fairly active in the Knolly forum on this site, and wouldn't be surprised at all if he answered your question directly, if you posted it there. Or you could just call them, or shoot over an email.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't see a phone # on Knolly's website, but eyeballing the Tyaughton page again I came across the super boost spec, deal killer for me at the moment regardless.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Updates to my mutt. Not stoked on the wheel graphics but the price was right. I got a 10 mile ride in last night and it was GREAT! So much traction, the seat tube angle slackened up more than I thought it would. I love the corvid bars, but the ett is a smidge short. I think I have a longer stem I can try, but I like the directness of a short stem. I will probably end up with some riser bars and then lower the stem a bunch. I really want some ti bmx style bars, but will probably end up with steel.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Lower the bars (even with riser bars) will also increase the "reach" a tad. So, just going to riser bars may give you the extra length you are looking for.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Chromag in her natural habitat (East coast style)…


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My lovely Zero29 with some custom colors


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Release the (*Wolf*)Hound!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Full send!! 🤘


----------



## KAH101 (10 mo ago)

Frame: 2021 Lynskey Titanium Pro 29 Helix VF—Large (brushed w/etched logos)
Fork: RockShox RS-1
Brakes: SRAM Level Ultimate
Cranks: SRAM GX Eagle
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX1 Eagle
Pedals: XTR PD-M9120
Stem: Race Face
Handlebar: Race Face Carbon
Seatpost: Lynskey Titanium
Saddle: WTB Yeti
Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Wheels: SRAM Rise 60 Carbon w/front Predictive Hub
King Titanium bottle cages
Weight: 23.3


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 1973978
> 
> 
> Release the (*Wolf*)Hound!


what an awesome pic
ld love one of me like that, only gonna happen with Photoshop though


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

KAH24 said:


> Frame: 2021 Lynskey Titanium Pro 29 Helix VF (brushed w/etched logos)
> Fork: RockShox RS-1
> Brakes: SRAM Level Ultimate
> Cranks: SRAM GX Eagle
> ...


Nice bike, but definitely not ALL MOUNTAIN 🤟


----------



## KAH101 (10 mo ago)

Arm&Hammer said:


> Nice bike, but definitely not ALL MOUNTAIN 🤟


‘In humor, I live in the South Central US—so “mountains” are relative✌🏽


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

This count?


----------



## Jasono2009 (11 mo ago)

2018 SWorks Epic HT. Just got PNW dropper post added


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I just see two roadbikes...???


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

Mountain roads


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Freki said:


> View attachment 1975774
> 
> This count?


Yes, I'm am in the middle of building a green stylus as well!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

New hardtail day for my daughter. Bought a large Canfield Yelli Screamy frame and transferred most parts from her previous bike (Commencal Meta HT). Since it's a large, my son and I will also be able to ride it from time to time

2022 Canfield Yelli Screamy large Purple Haze
Rockshox Lyrik Select lowered to 130mm
Canfield 165mm Cranks
AB oval 28T chainring (in a UPS truck somewhere)
Shimano XT 11 speed shifter and derailler
SRAM 10-42 GX cassette
Shimano XT M8120 (four pistons)
SLX 180mm rotors
Roval Traverse wheelset
Specialized Purgatory grid 2.3 F\R
PNW handlebars, grips and stem
Wolftooth LA dropper lever
Oneup V2 dropper 210mm


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

that is a SWEET looking hardtail...


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

My Yelli is somewhere with FEDEX right now, will also have to strip down another bike temporarily for the GX drive train (Chromag Wideangle) but have Frame, Helm Fork, PNW dropper, XT 4 piston brakes, new steam and handlebars on way. Going to reuse a nice set of wheels and tires I have as alternate set for my Ripley.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mmmbop, enjoying its first season.


----------



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

Just picked this up, new Rocky Mountain growler 40. Can’t wait to get a weekend off and hit the trails










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AJ10 (10 mo ago)

NS Eccentric Chromo 27.5 Plus


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My Chromag Surface is gone and my Nimble 9 is complete. I need to wait a bit more for the trails to dry out but she's looking good in "frost blue."










Parts Spec:
RS Lyrik Ultimate fork, 150mm
Race Face Turbine stem, 50mm
Race Face Turbine cranks
Race Face Atlas bar
PNW Loam dropper and lever, 170mm
SRAM GX/X1 11 speed drivetrain
Shimano 4 pot SLX brakes/levers
Hope Evo Pro hubs/Race Face Arc 30 rims
Maxxis Minion DHF tires, 2.6f/2.5r
Shimano XT trail pedals


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just need to run rear brake line and done. Rsd MC


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

Looks sweet...that has got to be tallest stack I've ever seen though


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Please route the front hose inside the stanchion.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Haven't taken it for a ride yet so waiting to see where I want to cut it. Cut my last fork too short and was stuck with that for 12 years haha


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

fishwrinkle said:


> Please route the front hose inside the stanchion.


Is this to me? Please explain..


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

scottg07 said:


> Is this to me? Please explain..


probably…in the pic you posted you have the front brake hose running on the outside of the stanchion. Standard practice and recommended install is to have it on the inside of the stanchion where it’s more protected and less likely to get snagged or damaged.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

N54tt said:


> probably…in the pic you posted you have the front brake hose running on the outside of the stanchion. Standard practice and recommended install is to have it on the inside of the stanchion where it’s more protected and less likely to get snagged or damaged.


That makes sense but then why is this piece on the front? I added the extra zip tie just in case. Im not sure how I could even route it behind..


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

scottg07 said:


> That makes sense but then why is this piece on the front? I added the extra zip tie just in case. Im not sure how I could even route it behind..
> 
> View attachment 1979062


It’s to secure the hose…same as you have done…but supposed to be routed on the inside and up. Look at all the pics in this thread….you’ll see how the hose is suppose to be routed.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

N54tt said:


> It’s to secure the hose…same as you have done…but supposed to be routed on the inside and up. Look at all the pics in this thread….you’ll see how the hose is suppose to be routed.


Oh on the inside of the fork leg, was thrown off by the term stanchion


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

scottg07 said:


> Oh on the inside of the fork leg, was thrown off by the term stanchion


Cause if the cable catches from being on the outside of the fork; besides damage to the hydraulic line, if it "snags" on something it will yank your bars to the left and try to flip you OTB!


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

scottg07 said:


> Haven't taken it for a ride yet so waiting to see where I want to cut it. Cut my last fork too short and was stuck with that for 12 years haha


Oof...that would suck. I also left a little room on mine so I can swap it around to see how it affects the feel.

And yea a ride ending snag on that hose would be frustrating especially if it wiped you out...like getting snagged on a door knob when you walk by


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Mods-delete if not allowed......

2021 Canfield Nimble9. Size large. Colourway is the 25th anniversary of Over the Edge Sports. Less than 69 miles.








































































Included is everything from Canfield and a Cane Creek headset. See pictures. 

$900 shipped in Con USA.


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

It's been 3 years since I got this bike (and posted it here).
I had to do some upgrades and decided to take some pics again. 
Pace RC529. It's been absolutely awesome and it's still as fun as it was when I first built it.
Upgraded now with Manitou Mezzer, DT Swiss XM1700 rear wheel, Spank Spoon 110 pedals and a new chainring.


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

Looks nice...digging the gold pedals. Like my specialized


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

N-K said:


> It's been 3 years since I got this bike (and posted it here).
> I had to do some upgrades and decided to take some pics again.
> Pace RC529. It's been absolutely awesome and it's still as fun as it was when I first built it.
> Upgraded now with Manitou Mezzer, DT Swiss XM1700 rear wheel, Spank Spoon 110 pedals and a new chainring.


i really want that 529 frame,
not crazy about that downtube cable routing thou

would it be possible to squeeze a maxxis 2.5WT in the rear?/


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Jake From State Farm said:


> i really want that 529 frame,
> not crazy about that downtube cable routing thou
> 
> would it be possible to squeeze a maxxis 2.5WT in the rear?/


They apparently improved the cable routing on the next years model, but it's still on the downtube. It's just a bit hard to clean the downtube, but not too bad.

The ISP I have there now is 59mm wide with 6mm gap from the sides to the chain/seatstays and I measured 61mm for the DHF 2,5 WT from the other bike so it should fit.
I've used Schwalbe and Goodyear tyres there and they are about the same size (if not bigger) as that DHF WT.


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

N-K said:


> They apparently improved the cable routing on the next years model, but it's still on the downtube. It's just a bit hard to clean the downtube, but not too bad.
> 
> The ISP I have there now is 59mm wide with 6mm gap from the sides to the chain/seatstays and I measured 61mm for the DHF 2,5 WT from the other bike so it should fit.
> I've used Schwalbe and Goodyear tyres there and they are about the same size (if not bigger) as that DHF WT.


Thats great, thanks for the response!
ill have to fire Pace an email, they have large in stock.....
i have a Honzo ST frame ordered last fall, been pushed back further.....might pull the trigger on a 529


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

She’s been in here before but with a new angled headset (no, steeper for God’s sake) and different fork she’s a new ride entirely.

Works components 1.5 plus Mezzer at 160 shrunk reach, shortened WB and raised BB - all positives for me on VA trails.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

DGUSMC said:


> She’s been in here before but with a new angled headset (no, steeper for God’s sake) and different fork she’s a new ride entirely.
> 
> Works components 1.5 plus Mezzer at 160 shrunk reach, shortened WB and raised BB - all positives for me on VA trails.


Nice

So you used angleset to steepen the HTA? Curious what VA trail looks a little like Sherando but that pic with the rocks can be one of our many many awesome ridgelines.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

DGUSMC said:


> View attachment 1980895
> 
> View attachment 1980894
> She’s been in here before but with a new angled headset (no, steeper for God’s sake) and different fork she’s a new ride entirely.
> ...


Nice! yea as much as I'd like a little steeper STA and slacker HTA on a lot of hardtails, the Honzo ESD is just a bit too much... 🤣


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMIjer said:


> Nice
> 
> So you used angleset to steepen the HTA? Curious what VA trail looks a little like Sherando but that pic with the rocks can be one of our many many awesome ridgelines.


Yes. The angle set was a 1.5 but with the taller fork it winds up being just under 1 degree steeper (63.8). Amazing how different that is though. STA slackened a degree to 76.5 - also feels much more natural. 

That’s the top of Bear Wallow at Elizabeth’s Furnace.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

stiingya said:


> Nice! yea as much as I'd like a little steeper STA and slacker HTA on a lot of hardtails, the Honzo ESD is just a bit too much... 🤣


Don’t knock it until you’ve tried it!


----------



## Acecraft (9 mo ago)

KAH101 said:


> Frame: 2021 Lynskey Titanium Pro 29 Helix VF—Large (brushed w/etched logos)
> Fork: RockShox RS-1
> Brakes: SRAM Level Ultimate
> Cranks: SRAM GX Eagle
> ...


This makes me feel tingly inside


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

DGUSMC said:


> Don’t knock it until you’ve tried it!


With a -1.5 maybe... 



Acecraft said:


> This makes me feel tingly inside


Your talking about the bow right?


----------



## Acecraft (9 mo ago)

stiingya said:


> Your talking about the bow right?


----------



## Leveq (12 mo ago)

Nothing fancy, Fathom 29-2


----------



## Dorp to falt (Nov 20, 2021)

Maiden voyage. I haven't had a hardtail in 15+ years!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

nice ESD!


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

Marin San Quentin 3
Fox Rhythm 34 130mm
Duroc 40's with 2.6's
XT/SLX/X1/GX drivetrain 😁
Brand-X Acend 150mm

Yes, I realize that is not _really_ what you call "air" 

While I haven't graduated to large jumps, there's not much else I won't do on this bike, including gardens, drops, etc. 😃


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

NWA_Tre said:


> XT/SLX/X1/GX drivetrain 😁


This is my favorite part. Let me Arm Chair Quarterback this one. 

XT shifter
SLX derailleur
GX cassette
X1 chain 

??? How'd I do?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

Actually I messed up.
NX Eagle chain (prob why this just broke…)
XG-1195 cassette
Cold forged xsync2 30t
SLX 11sp der
XT 12 sp shifter.
X1 cranks


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

ime chains break from either over use or incorrect assembly. grade has nothing to do with failure, just wear.


----------



## theRVN (Mar 14, 2020)

NS Eccentric Cromo 29er


----------



## CJB123 (8 mo ago)

Brand new Stoic 2. First downhill…. Needs a dropper.


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

CJB123 said:


> Needs a dropper.


I almost can't believe you rode it downhill without one, lol


----------



## Acecraft (9 mo ago)

Not sure how "all mountain" this is considered, but it's my hardtail build I just wrapped. Will probably build a more capable hardtail for trail riding shortly. But this gets me riding in the meantime.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

NWA_Tre said:


> I almost can't believe you rode it downhill without one, lol


It's possible. You won't die.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Does this bike belong here? For 25 years I’ve been riding it ALL over our local MOUNTAIN (a shield volcano, to be specific). It kicks ass (as long as you don’t mind it being yours) and it’s old, (but so am I).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ That's super cool!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Honzo love.


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

NBD! Just built it up today. Marino Cabala:









Build: Rock Shox Yari fork, Stan’s Baron 27.5 wheels with 3.0” Surly Dirt Wizard tires (tubeless), Shimano m5100 Deore 11sp shifter and derailleur, SRAM 10-42 cassette, 28t chainring on a 165mm SRAM SX crankset with DUB bottom bracket, Crank Bros. Stamp 1 pedals. Race Face Respond bar, Fabric grips, SRAM Guide R brakes (200/180), Truvativ Hussefelt stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Decided to max out my wheelbase so I moved it back and since I had it out I thought I’d cleaned and lubed it. 

Love this old steely


----------



## Willstylez (Jan 3, 2011)

My Dawley Eponym


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

RSD RS-291 that I built up early spring:

Shimano XT 12s shifty bits
Shimano XT 4pot brakes, 203/180 rotors
150 Manitou Mezzer Pro
45mm stem, 800 carbon bars
200 PNW Loam dropper
Chinese carbon rims on DT Swiss hubs, 54POE, Tannus Tubeless insert out back


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Willstylez said:


> My Dawley Eponym
> View attachment 1987877


NICE...


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

Ragley Big Al 2022, custom build with spare parts. Really happy of the result so far it is real good fun to have a hardtail again !


----------



## NYPD4395 (12 mo ago)

So she’s done. This is my interpretation on an old school new school build. I purchased the bike 100% original down to the tires and grips. I’ve cleaned and saved everything but I decided to build it back with new modern components except for the rim’s which are next. It has a full sram eagle xx1 drive train including the chain, Magura MT8 SL carbon disc brakes, full carbon Ritchey wcs saddle, black inc carbon seat post, carbon lefty and carbon 3T bars.


----------



## dryk1t (7 mo ago)

Giant Fathom 1 - 2021

Was one of the original ones, had the Rockshox 35 Silver TK fork on it. I mean, great looking fork, bomb proof entry fork but super heavy at 2500g (ish).

A surprisingly pleasant experience when climbing, I thought I would try going from 130mm to 150mm and shave off 700g (ish) at the same time with the Rockshox Pike Ultimate Charger 2.1 fork.

Has had a huge improvement for me on the more technical stuff whilst not having an negative impact on climbs. If anything its made life easier.

The wheelset is heavy as hell, over 2500g as well but they have proven stupidly resistant to my abuse so not rushing to change them until the SX cassette dies, then I will upgrade to an XD driver rear wheel setup with GX cassette and replace my poor beaten up NX derailleur at the same time 

End state is moving to a roughly 2000g wheelset and an all GX drivetrain.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

*Canfield nimble9
Mullet 
150mm Lyrik
Single speed 
Mini fats (2.8)







*


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Grinchy8 said:


> *Canfield nimble9
> Mullet
> 150mm Lyrik
> Single speed
> ...


Nice, I've not liked many of the new Canfeild paint choices, but this one was awesome!


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

stiingya said:


> Nice, I've not liked many of the new Canfeild paint choices, but this one was awesome!


All bikes look good in mud


----------



## mtbfoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Back in the n+1 madness after finding this on OfferUp @ a killer price.



















So far added pedals + grips + mud fender & M6100 Brakes, on 200mm Sram rotors as the old line is discontinued and I can buy a pair for less than a single SLX RT66 Shimano 
The previous owner had already installed the PNW Dropper + Lever, so had to go with matching grips  Helps that I really like PNW Grips anyways. Maxxis tires were also installed - bit too aggressive for what I plan on riding, but hey, could be worse =)

OEM Tektro's sucked (would not even lock up that rear Aggressor) but I am guessing some bleeding would have helped, but since I had the Deore brakes laying around, I decided to go with those straight and not risk it. Got to love external brake routing, it makes these changes a breeze. My last 3 bikes were all internal - even partially and...PITA. Not sure if I should shorten the rear hose tho...This bike is on the shorter side for today's HTs, don't want to get it too short.

First 27.5 in a looooong time and it feels very different. The Rekon 32 "Silver" is no gem, but is holding up impressively good. 175mm cranks also suck a bit with that low a BB, but I am more comfortable with timing these days and I haven had any major strikes - thus far.

No complaints with the NX RD/Shifter & Sunrace 11-46T this 2019 came with, work fine so far, tho I admit I am spoiled with 50-51T granny gears =)
This was one of the "halo" aggressive HTs I was drooling over back in 2018 or so, so I was super curious, and do not regret it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Grinchy8 said:


> All bikes look good in mud


LOL! I thought that was one of the ones they did with sparkle/splatter...  Your right, mud is the best look...


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

stiingya said:


> LOL! I thought that was one of the ones they did with sparkle/splatter...  Your right, mud is the best look...


You are correct. It’s a gloss black with a lot of metallic flake in it. Really shiny 2x a year after a cleaning, particularly in the sun.


----------



## gagliani (6 mo ago)

Shimano M6100 Deore 12sp shifter and derailleur
Shimano Deore 12V M6100-12 10X51D Cassete
Shimano M6100 crankset
Shimano brakes (160/160)
Shimano MT501 29 Micro Spline 12 Boost 29” 24F Clincher 148x12mm
Arisun Mount Grahan TLR 29x2.20, Tubeless 
Fizik Nisene F201
Shimano Deore FC-M6100-1 170/175MM 32D 
ROCKSHOX RECON RL AIR 29 15X110mm


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

Just finished my first build: Nordest Britango 2.

Built it with a 150mm Pike, I may reduce its travel to 140 or 130. Stoked to ride it.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

It's a heavy bugger(Aggressor) but it loves to get abused. I have really tested this very popular bike and it's pretty tough, what's important if the rider's confidence level but as long as the ride is technically ready you'll have never ending fun.
Just don't ride all day on rock gardens or slabs or big jumps....you are golden.
Now my last upgrade will be a 1X11.

$600 CDN Bike
$445 CDN upgrades
= $1045
+ $100 labor.

=$1145 all in. [$879 U.S funds]

New: tires , fork(slightly used, great shape) , handlebar , stem , spacers, grips , pedals , saddle, hydraulic brakes and r derailleur.

I'll show my other 2 bikes at some time. There were my brother's who sadly passed a year ago so I got his hardtail and the FS which was his favorite toy. 

If it lasts 3 years(The Aggressor), I'm a happy freak.
Peace & Happy Trails.....









Vitus Sentier 27 VR











2022 GT Agg Pro.









2019 Highball 29er::::::: Those Mezcals are heaven F & B. This the spaceship I'm taking to Whistler then Squamish today through Monday night.


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

First real ride with 130mm. Awesome trail-touring sled.


----------



## Gatorwrangler (Sep 2, 2013)

Willstylez said:


> My Dawley Eponym
> View attachment 1987877


Dude, sweet. How does this thing ride? Id be down for a nice steel bike that lasts forever, but only know aluminum...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Funnest hardtail I've ridden to date!


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

boostin said:


> View attachment 1993437
> 
> 
> Funnest hardtail I've ridden to date!


Nice Honeymaker! Stock 150mm Pike? I know it's a HT thread BUT I really want a Peacemaker, it's a gorgeous full squish, has great components, stock Goodyear Escape ultimates, great suspension and most importantly a fairly good price with small company support.
Anyone have one or know someone?
Peace.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

It is a stock 150mm Pike. I saw a peacemaker on PB classifieds recently or you could call Miles and see if he has your size on the shelf!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

9200 feet of vert this weekend


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1993716
> View attachment 1993715
> 
> 9200 feet of vert this weekend


Now THAT's a *climb*....


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

Ragley Big Al a little bit "downcountrised" if I dare use the word 
130mm Pike, XCish Newmen wheelset, Ground control T7


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

ESD in its native habitat.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone with a ns eccentric 29? What fork do you run?

130-150mm as recommended by the oem is quite a wide range though I see the full bikes sold by them are 140mm.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

sselhtrim said:


> Anyone with a ns eccentric 29? What fork do you run?
> 
> 130-150mm as recommended by the oem is quite a wide range though I see the full bikes sold by them are 140mm.


I had a 2021 ns eccentric cromo version (should have kept it). I ran it with a 130mm fork and mullet. If I had it with a 29” wheels front and rear I think would have wanted a longer fork.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

noosa2 said:


> I had a 2021 ns eccentric cromo version (should have kept it). I ran it with a 130mm fork and mullet. If I had it with a 29” wheels front and rear I think would have wanted a longer fork.


Mine is going to be a somewhat budget build, looking at 140-150mm options to further differentiate from my 100mm xc bike... So far the manitou mezzer and Marz Z2 seem quite decent for the price.


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

What's your 29er tire choice if you want to do big days and trails on your hardtail? The Specialized Eliminator Grid T7/Purgatory Control T5 setup I tried at first is a little flimsy I have to admit. The Eliminator on the front is okay, but not as predictable as a Hellkat for example, which is in the same ballpark weight-wise. With the Purgatory Control on the back the grip is ok, but I clearly need more meat here when going faster on trails.
I guess some tire in the 900-950g range should be the next step to not overdo it. What's a very good rolling choice in that range? Kenda Regolith? Nobby Nic? I liked the Dissector before but the Dual is not good in the wet and Maxxis are not the best rollers on tarmac. Possibly Purgatory again but in Grid? On my other bike I'm running the new Conti Kryptotals which are really heavy but roll and grip like hell. I hoped to have a little bit lighter setup here for the big days.


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

The sled


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

edeltoaster said:


> What's your 29er tire choice if you want to do big days and trails on your hardtail? The Specialized Eliminator Grid T7/Purgatory Control T5 setup I tried at first is a little flimsy I have to admit. The Eliminator on the front is okay, but not as predictable as a Hellkat for example, which is in the same ballpark weight-wise. With the Purgatory Control on the back the grip is ok, but I clearly need more meat here when going faster on trails.
> I guess some tire in the 900-950g range should be the next step to not overdo it. What's a very good rolling choice in that range? Kenda Regolith? Nobby Nic? I liked the Dissector before but the Dual is not good in the wet and Maxxis are not the best rollers on tarmac. Possibly Purgatory again but in Grid? On my other bike I'm running the new Conti Kryptotals which are really heavy but roll and grip like hell. I hoped to have a little bit lighter setup here for the big days.


Eliminator grid trail front and rear, or butcher grid trail front eliminator grid trail rear if you’re worried about them being flimsy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's my Neuhaus Metal Works Solstice 29er. It was ordered with rear rack mounts and added bottle mount for bikepacking, but is otherwise the stock bike. Running it with a 130mm fork (Fox 36) and 210mm post. Custom frame bag is from ShakaPacks, front handlebar duty by the Rockgeist Barjam harness. Rear rack is the Tumbleweed 355mm T-rack..


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

This is my giant talon 3 29er. It's stock other than the deftraps. I have no idea about bike customization other than changing over a few dozen inner tubes and tires over the years. It rides quite fast. Tonnes of fun.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Nice! New cranks?


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Banshee Enigma.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ Nice! New cranks?


Yes. Locally made here in San Diego.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Yes. Locally made here in San Diego.


STFU and go play with your Jetmate. Leave the mountain bikes to the real men.


----------



## Bingbingbing (5 mo ago)

NS eccentric CroMo 29
Fox 32 130 at the time of this photo
Currently running a Yari 140. (Wish I would’ve went with a pike), but may drop a charger or other damper upgrade eventually)
11 speed XT drivetrain
Raceface ride crank
Sram RSC g2 brakeset 180/160
Spank spike wheelset (relaced front with Hope hub 100 mm to fit that fox fork at the time, added boostinator when I swapped forks)
PNW 175 dropper
Can comfortably pedal 30 miles of single track, navigate techy rock rolls, and blast through the downhill park in town.
At times I debate selling and change to a mid travel FS, but it just easily handles all the riding I enjoy…
Plus I believe less sus less fuss


----------



## Bingbingbing (5 mo ago)

Just posted mine to this thread
I started with a fox 130, which was great 
Then bought a 160 Yari, and it was toooo much travel. Felt great going downhill, obviously, but I love to pedal up and flat too, which just sucked
So I swapped the spring for a 140, now it’s spot on


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> STFU and go play with your Jetmate. Leave the mountain bikes to the real men.


Totally off topic but talk about flashback to 2004 and the glory days of the Turner forum.


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

In the wild.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Bingbingbing said:


> NS eccentric CroMo 29
> Fox 32 130 at the time of this photo
> Currently running a Yari 140. (Wish I would’ve went with a pike), but may drop a charger or other damper upgrade eventually)
> 11 speed XT drivetrain
> ...


 Do you feel like a 160 fork would be too much ? Thx


----------



## Bingbingbing (5 mo ago)

johnD said:


> Do you feel like a 160 fork would be too much ? Thx


Anytime I had the bike pointed downhill it was awesome. Steep rock rolls were like rolling down in a recliner lol
…but for everything else it was too much.

I enjoy being able to ride anything from smooth flat single track to techy downhill, and 140mm really is the sweet spot for me. Honestly when I rode a fox 32 130 on it, that was when the bike felt most well rounded, but the extra 10 mm of travel keeps it a little more slack, which I like.
If you only plan to ride downhill on it, than give 150 or 160 a go  definitely fun


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Bingbingbing said:


> Anytime I had the bike pointed downhill it was awesome. Steep rock rolls were like rolling down in a recliner lol
> …but for everything else it was too much.
> 
> I enjoy being able to ride anything from smooth flat single track to techy downhill, and 140mm really is the sweet spot for me. Honestly when I rode a fox 32 130 on it, that was when the bike felt most well rounded, but the extra 10 mm of travel keeps it a little more slack, which I like.
> If you only plan to ride downhill on it, than give 150 or 160 a go  definitely fun


Thanks for the reply and confirming what I was thinking ! 
I'm in Florida , mostly flat except for some mtb parks that have gravel pits. Gonna do some bikepacking also.
I'm gonna go with a marzocchi bomber z2 140 mm.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

This is my Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird 27.5+. This thing is absolutely glued to the ground thanks to the 27.5x2.8 Nobby Nic’s. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Little_twin said:


> This is my Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird 27.5+. This thing is absolutely glued to the ground thanks to the 27.5x2.8 Nobby Nic’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure do make some nice looking bikes!


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

huckleberry hound said:


> You sure do make some nice looking bikes!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskk (6 mo ago)

Cotic SolarisMAX size L
Fox 34 Float Performance 140 mm
DT 350 / EX511 wheels
SRAM XG-1150 cassette
Continental Kryptotal Trail Fr & Re
SDG Tellis 170 mm
Ergon SM Enduro Comp
Nukeproof Horizon carbon riser
PRO Koryak 40 mm stem
Ergon GE1 grips
SLX cranks & Saint BB
Wolf Tooth chainring
Sixpack Vertic Trail pedals
XT shifter and derailleur
XT brakes with 180 mm discs


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

How's the grip of the Endurance compound on the front? The Enduro Soft tires are hard to get by atm.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Little_twin said:


> This is my Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird 27.5+. This thing is absolutely glued to the ground thanks to the 27.5x2.8 Nobby Nic’s.



That would put a Horn on a jellyfish!


----------



## eskk (6 mo ago)

edeltoaster said:


> How's the grip of the Endurance compound on the front? The Enduro Soft tires are hard to get by atm.


I don't have much to compare it to but it's better than my previous Onza tyre. Very capable tyre on forest trails even on wet conditions.

See this thread:








New Continental Tires


What do you guys think about the new tires? The kryptotal and Xynotal look really good for my terrain. Anyone see any places selling them?




www.mtbr.com


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

eskk said:


> I don't have much to compare it to but it's better than my previous Onza tyre. Very capable tyre on forest trails even on wet conditions.
> 
> See this thread:
> 
> ...


I already have Krypto Fr and Re on a bike, but never tried this compound on the front and it hasn't really rained in Germany since weeks.


----------



## theRVN (Mar 14, 2020)

Bingbingbing said:


> NS eccentric CroMo 29
> Fox 32 130 at the time of this photo
> Currently running a Yari 140. (Wish I would’ve went with a pike), but may drop a charger or other damper upgrade eventually)
> 11 speed XT drivetrain
> ...


I have the same bike. Such a beauty and I love the way it rides.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

We stayed out of there, grudgingly.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

seriously considering stripping my Trek Remedy(27.5x2.8) and putting all the gear onto this.


----------



## Bingbingbing (5 mo ago)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1998071
> 
> We stayed out of there, grudgingly.


This Honzo is the best I’ve seen yet 🤟


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

2013 Jamis Dragon Pro, 650b.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Some really sharp lookin bikes out there! Curious, does anyone have a Sage?


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Mone La Roca on 27.5 x 2.8s. Fork at 140.


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

Arrived last week
Pace RC529 Large
DVO D1 Diamond @150mm


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Usually run this bike with a 120m Pike up front. Had the 150m 36 laying around and decided to give it a try. Not even close to using full travel on the XC trails near me. But still fun to ride!


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

ianick said:


> Usually run this bike with a 120m Pike up front. Had the 150m 36 laying around and decided to give it a try. Not even close to using full travel on the XC trails near me. But still fun to ride!
> 
> View attachment 1999086


Isn't it floppy now on the front? I ran my Nordest Britango 2 with 150mm and with 130mm. With 150mm it was clearly not balanced well.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll play.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Hobine said:


> Mone La Roca on 27.5 x 2.8s. Fork at 140.


La Roca would be high on my list if the seat tubes were shorter. They are just too long to be my trail hardtail. Beautiful frames though.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

hobbit712 said:


> I'll play.


You might get accused of the bike not being "All-mountain", but it's whatever you want it to be! I loved my Dragonslayer. 

Mine is the black one. 😎


Spoiler: Dragon Twins


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice! As a newbie all these designations make my head hurt! It's been on all the mountains I have taken it to. 


GKelley said:


> You might get accused of the bike not being "All-mountain", but it's whatever you want it to be! I loved my Dragonslayer.
> 
> Mine is the black one. 😎
> 
> ...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm just happy with the hardtail 'porn'.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

edeltoaster said:


> Isn't it floppy now on the front? I ran my Nordest Britango 2 with 150mm and with 130mm. With 150mm it was clearly not balanced well.


It is floppy and not well balanced. It was a fun experiment but the 120 fork is back on. 150 was just too long and doesn't feel good on the bike.


----------



## Dare MK (May 20, 2021)

travo said:


> Heres mine.....
> View attachment 388359
> 
> NS Bikes Surge


we have "similar"
with rockshox domain 302 160mm travel COIL


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

DragonSlayers? DragonSlayers!










It may not be an AM bike, but I take it down AM trails, so the haters can get wrecked. 😄 

@hobbit712, I suggest you look for a small frame bag so you can ditch the saddlebag and take advantage of your dropper.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

what are the odds a 2021 ns eccentric evo 29 can take a 29 2.6 tyre at the rear? 2.4 tyres are ridiculously low in stock everywhere.

Did a rough measurement, the gap at the bottom stays isn't huge. manufacturer claim of 2.4-2.5 is probably right..


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

sselhtrim said:


> what are the odds a 2021 ns eccentric evo 29 can take a 29 2.6 tyre at the rear? 2.4 tyres are ridiculously low in stock everywhere.
> 
> Did a rough measurement, the gap at the bottom stays isn't huge. manufacturer claim of 2.4-2.5 is probably right..


I had the 2021 cro-mo version of the NS Eccentric and I tried a 29x 2.6. It rub the frame with any out if the saddle effort. I mostly ran it with a 27.5x2.6 back tire and that fit with plenty of room.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

noosa2 said:


> I had the 2021 cro-mo version of the NS Eccentric and I tried a 29x 2.6. It rub the frame with any out if the saddle effort. I mostly ran it with a 27.5x2.6 back tire and that fit with plenty of room.


Thank you, in that case i'll just wait for tyres to be restocked.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

sselhtrim said:


> Thank you, in that case i'll just wait for tyres to be restocked.


Jenson USA has quite a few 29x2.5 in stock.Maxxis , WTB ,Teravail.
Check the Teravail website also.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I always liked the dragonslayers, seem like a good basis for a bikepacker rig? Not all mountain geometry. But a solid frame! And it's amazing how capible mountain bike components are these days...

Still, I wouldn't go posting them in the downhill bike forums because you also ride down hills...


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

johnD said:


> Jenson USA has quite a few 29x2.5 in stock.Maxxis , WTB ,Teravail.
> Check the Teravail website also.


Managed to find a magic mary/big betty combo in 2.6/2.4 after r2 restocked the BB, but thank you.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

Medium Honzo ESD on 29x2.8 Rekons


----------



## theRVN (Mar 14, 2020)

Hobine said:


> Mone La Roca on 27.5 x 2.8s. Fork at 140.


This bike gave me chills. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Ktom300 said:


> Medium Honzo ESD on 29x2.8 Rekons
> View attachment 2000860


Badass !


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

stiingya said:


> I always liked the dragonslayers, seem like a good basis for a bikepacker rig? Not all mountain geometry. But a solid frame! And it's amazing how capible mountain bike components are these days...
> 
> Still, I wouldn't go posting them in the downhill bike forums because you also ride down hills...


Imo anyone with the cojones to ride a 120mm hardtail down a proper DH trail could post it wherever they like. 😄


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

I have finally fitted a 29 inch wheel with 2.4 big betty on the rear of a ns eccentric evo 29.
The tyres are 62mm wide which is 2.44 inches according to google.

There is about a10mm gap between the knob and chainstays on either side. same for the seatstays


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

looks easy from here said:


> Imo anyone with the cojones to ride a 120mm hardtail down a proper DH trail could post it wherever they like. 😄


If that was your criteria this thread would be full of unicycles, recumbants, roadbikes, and babystrollers...?


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Hi there, I thought I’d post my new ride,
‘22 Medium Honzo DL. I switch a few things over from my Kahuna. So far it feels great!!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Second ride on the ESD


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

93M500 said:


> Some really sharp lookin bikes out there! Curious, does anyone have a Sage?


Great writeup on Sage Titanium Flow Motion: REVIEW: Sage Titanium Flow Motion Hardtail


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm actually quite happy with my ns eccentric 29 set to 160mm travel. Turns, climbs and descents well enough.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Really my first "more progressive" HT.... Way more reach than my last HT or FS...longer wheelbase and a ton of fun! Only been able to get out for a shakedown....but damn I'm looking forward to spring already!


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

My 80's inspired Mosaic MT-2


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I was looking at my pile of spare parts and realized I had most of what you need to build another bike, so I set about looking for a frame that would work with what I had. Canfield Nimble 9 checked all the boxes so I waited for the Black Friday sale, ordered a few other bits I needed and here she is.

XL frame
DVO Diamond D1 fork @ 140mm travel
Shimano XT brakes
DT Swiss XM481 rims/Hope Pro 4 hubs
Schwalbe Hans Dampf/Magic Mary tires. 29x2.6
Fox Transfer Dropper
Sram GX drivetrain with Absolute Black oval chainring
Spank OOZY bar/50mm stem/ODI Rogue grips
Cane Creek 40 headset
Charge Spoon saddle


----------



## hardtails (3 mo ago)

Used P7


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hardtails said:


> Used P7
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012598


hard to see, but internal geared Hub?


----------



## hardtails (3 mo ago)

cmg said:


> hard to see, but internal geared Hub?


Yes. Rohloff


----------



## In flames (1 mo ago)

Edit: woops, wrong section. Sorry


----------



## Rorschach84 (Oct 1, 2020)

My new-to-me Honzo ST build. Looking forward to getting more acquainted


----------



## Psychoholic Racing (15 d ago)

My 2 Custom Marino Hardtails . Orange is 63HA, 170 fork, 77SA 460 reach for the tighter trails. Silver 61HA, 180 Fork, 78SA and 490 reach for the steeper, rougher stuff.


----------



## saul (Apr 20, 2007)

Suba HT160 with internal gearbox. Here's a small review I did of the bike as well. It's in spanish but it has english subs.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

ST Honzo


----------



## JasonM5 (4 d ago)

Thought I would post up my first one! This is my first MTB and I love it. I bought it brand new as a Trek Marlin 5 about 1 year ago and have been riding it and modifying it like crazy. 👍


----------

